# NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

You guys heard? Let me tell you for the NTH time: sub homages coming from doc.

I WILL TRY TO KEEP THIS FIRST POST UPDATED AS NEW DETAILS EMERGE.

*FIRST, THE PICTURES, THEN THE DETAILS
*

Amphion Modern














Amphion Vintage Black














Nacken Modern














Nacken Vintage Blue














Nacken Vintage Black














Oberon














Santa Cruz














Scorpene






































The initial reveal from doc was this:

*The next model FAQ -*

*Please do not ask me anything else. *

*I will not be able to respond to any other questions about the new model or the new brand until we're ready to release additional information, no later than mid- to late March.*

*What are we doing?*

A range of sub homages, eight variations in total, 7 of those with date/no-date options, each to be produced in numbers ranging from 100 to 200 pieces.

*Which sub or subs are you homaging?*

The usual suspects, plus a few unusual suspects. There will be something for everyone, hopefully.

*What are the specs?*

For now, all I'm willing to say is that they're 40mm in diameter, and classically styled and sized for maximum wearability.

*That's all you're telling us? No thickness? No lug-to-lug? No lug width?*

20mm lug width. 48mm lug-to-lug.

I'm not revealing the thickness or full specs yet. I'm holding off on revealing those as long as I can, preferably until I've got the prototypes in hand (they're being made now), but no later than mid- to late March.

*What else can you tell us about them?*

Domed sapphire, big crown&#8230;some other cool stuff. Sorry, I can't say too much. Please don't ask me about any specific features. I beg you to remain patient a little longer.

*What movement are you using? How much will they cost? When will pre-orders start? When will you be making delivery? *

I took out an ad for the new models and new brand in the April issue of About Time magazine, which should hit the stands no later than mid- to late March, in time for Baselworld. So all will be revealed no later than mid- to late March.

We may reveal the design and full specs (movement, WR, case thickness) sooner, if we get the prototypes before then, or if we can at least be certain about there being no changes to the design, and we can confirm all the specs.

We pushed the envelope somewhat on the engineering, so we want to pressure-test the protos to make sure they meet the goals we set for the design, the specs we're claiming, etc. I don't want to say anything now which I may need to correct later.

We should hopefully start pre-orders no later than mid- to late April, or early May, and start production no more than 30 days later, with delivery targeted for late summer or early fall.

Pre-order pricing hasn't been finalized yet, but I expect it to start around $400-$450, pending a final cost figure, and depending on which model is being pre-ordered, as their prices will vary slightly based on features.

*Please do not ask me anything else. I cannot say more than the above. I assure you I have carefully considered all possible questions you may have, and this is all I can say at this time. I will reveal more details when able.
*

*Since then, doc's let some other details slip:
*
4 of 8 variants (excluding date/no-date options that bring total to 15 I think he said) now revealed, one more teased but not yet shown:

1. Amphion Vintage milsub with sword hands
2. Amphion Modern milsub with sword hands
3. Santa Cruz, white dialed, honeycombed sub with vintage lume with mercedes hands.
4. Nacken, Tudor-style snowflake.
5. Oberon, vintage black 3-6-9 Explorer type with mercedes
6. Pil-Diver
7. something blue.
8. ???

So... two more to go!

Movement Notes: Automatic.

Dial Notes: no sunburst dials
Hand notes: No arrow hands, but mix of mercedes, sword, and snowflakes.

Bezel Insert Notes: Neither ceramic nor aluminum.

Logo Notes: No stealth logo.

Crystal notes: double-domed sapphire crystal. Date versions will not have cyclops.

What'd he say? "under 12mm." That's what he said.

The oyster-style bracelet will be 20mm tapered to 18mm, with solid end links and half-links.

*Timeline*, per doc:

Mid-March (~14th) - full reveal.

End of March/Beginning of April - prototypes expected to arrive. We'll send them for photography and video right away, then blogger reviews. Hopefully we'll have full photos by mid- to late April.

Mid April/end of April - pre-orders start (but not before we begin shipping the Commander 300/Orthos II, so that people who ordered one of those will be able to redeem rewards points on our site).

Mid May/end of May - production starts.

Early September, Micros in Hong Kong, part II: Too Fat, Too Furious.

Mid- to late September - delivery.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm in. It will be very interesting to see what Doc has cooking in his "Top Secret" 007 Spy Lab. (TM)

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Doc Vail's Sub Homage Thread............*

Seeing as I'm fairly keen on Doc Vail's sub homage I've decided to become his unofficial admin assistant and start a thread on this. Who knows maybe even Doc will start posting stuff in here...........

I'm actually very keen on this one, seeing as it is exactly what I've been looking for. All other purchasing plans are on hold. Anyway, this is a starter for ten and I'll try and post the other bits and bobs of info as and when I find it, feel free to add to this.........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Doc Vail's Sub Homage Thread............*

Snippets of details here:


100% chance of tapered bracelet - 20mm at the lugs to 18mm at the clasp. Plus removable half-links.
Eight versions, seven of them with date/no-date options.

Updated timeline:

Mid-March (~14th) - full reveal.
End of March/Beginning of April - prototypes expected to arrive. We'll send them for photography and video right away, then blogger reviews. Hopefully we'll have full photos by mid- to late April.
Mid April/end of April - pre-orders start (but not before we begin shipping the Commander 300/Orthos II, so that people who ordered one of those will be able to redeem rewards points on our site).
Mid May/end of May - production starts.
Early September, Micros in Hong Kong, part II: Too Fat, Too Furious.
Mid- to late September - delivery.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

RIP Rubber-Robo Arm.

It looks like Doc's got almost every sub homage style covered. Sort of like Squale but with Tudor style cases.
I'm definitely looking forward to the reveal.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Doc Vail's Sub Homage Thread............*


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Doc Vail's Sub Homage Thread............*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Merged with one started less than an hour ago...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Doc Vail's Sub Homage Thread............*

Another snippet:


The design has been 'done' for over two months, but since then, we had to go back-and-forth with the factory about it, finally settling on a negotiated change, which we nailed down last week. Now Rusty's going back and re-doing all the images (front and 3/4 views of 15 versions - 8, plus 7 with date/no-date options, plus side-view and lug-view) - 32 images in all, if I know my maths. Actually, I forgot lume shots, so...at least another 8, maybe more. 
I'm honestly not entirely sure exactly what the end-link will look like, which makes the lug-view with the bracelet somewhat speculative at this point.
It's an oyster-style bracelet, but because of how the lugs curve down and away from the case, the end-link will either have a concave shape ("smiley-face" - matching the line in the previous image I posted), which means there will be a curved gap between the bottom of the bezel edge and the top of the link, or they might have the bulging center-link style of end link.
I just don't know which it'll be yet, and it's one of those things I can't always control to the degree I might like, because I have to let my primary vendor have some leeway in which bracelet supplier they use. They know who makes the best bracelets, and the bracelet supplier decides how best to make the link fit the case.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

There is a pretty saturated sub homage market to begin with. I'm curious to see how this new brand will differentiate itself from the other brands that do the same thing. Other than price, what else can be done? Movements? QC?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Yet another (large) snippet......

In response to the questions I've been getting:

*
The next model FAQ -

Please do not ask me anything else.

I will not be able to respond to any other questions about the new model or the new brand until we're ready to release additional information, no later than mid- to late March.


What are we doing?

A range of sub homages, eight variations in total, 7 of those with date/no-date options, each to be produced in numbers ranging from 100 to 200 pieces.

Which sub or subs are you homaging?

The usual suspects, plus a few unusual suspects. There will be something for everyone, hopefully.

What are the specs?

For now, all I'm willing to say is that they're 40mm in diameter, and classically styled and sized for maximum wearability.

That's all you're telling us? No thickness? No lug-to-lug? No lug width?

20mm lug width. 48mm lug-to-lug.

I'm not revealing the thickness or full specs yet. I'm holding off on revealing those as long as I can, preferably until I've got the prototypes in hand (they're being made now), but no later than mid- to late March.

What else can you tell us about them?

Domed sapphire, big crown&#8230;some other cool stuff. Sorry, I can't say too much. Please don't ask me about any specific features. I beg you to remain patient a little longer.

What movement are you using? How much will they cost? When will pre-orders start? When will you be making delivery?

I took out an ad for the new models and new brand in the April issue of About Time magazine, which should hit the stands no later than mid- to late March, in time for Baselworld. So all will be revealed no later than mid- to late March.

We may reveal the design and full specs (movement, WR, case thickness) sooner, if we get the prototypes before then, or if we can at least be certain about there being no changes to the design, and we can confirm all the specs.

We pushed the envelope somewhat on the engineering, so we want to pressure-test the protos to make sure they meet the goals we set for the design, the specs we're claiming, etc. I don't want to say anything now which I may need to correct later.

We should hopefully start pre-orders no later than mid- to late April, or early May, and start production no more than 30 days later, with delivery targeted for late summer or early fall.

Pre-order pricing hasn't been finalized yet, but I expect it to start around $400-$450, pending a final cost figure, and depending on which model is being pre-ordered, as their prices will vary slightly based on features.

Please do not ask me anything else. I cannot say more than the above. I assure you I have carefully considered all possible questions you may have, and this is all I can say at this time. I will reveal more details when able.*


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Bradjhomes said:


> Merged with one started less than an hour ago...


Thanks Brad and sorry for repeated posts, didn't see the other thread already started!!


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



WillMK5 said:


> There is a pretty saturated sub homage market to begin with. I'm curious to see how this new brand will differentiate itself from the other brands that do the same thing. Other than price, what else can be done? Movements? QC?


Have to agree.... compared to their other watches this is a little too "me too"


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I can't see any mention of the logo. Please, not the dog. Listen, I love dogs and have a cockapoo. But not on a watch. Please.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I don't get what these are bringing to the table. There are plenty of other options in this style, probably for less money. Doc has always been known for his individual take on designs, whereas this just strikes me as lazy.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

This must be the "competitor" that Borealis had mentioned was doing a sub homage. Much prefer the size of this one.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Monkwearmouth said:


> I can't see any mention of the logo. Please, not the dog. Listen, I love dogs and have a cockapoo. But not on a watch. Please.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've heard new brand, new direction, new logo....

but, I've always been partial to the dog....maybe it's because I'm a veterinarian??


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



WillMK5 said:


> There is a pretty saturated sub homage market to begin with. I'm curious to see how this new brand will differentiate itself from the other brands that do the same thing. Other than price, what else can be done? Movements? QC?


While I can't argue with this point , most all sub homages have their short comings. It's well documented through the many posts here on WUS. Price, size, QC, design , movement , wait time, etc has yet to declare perfection and cost balance. It will obviously be compared to Armida, Steinhart, Tiger, Kiger, Kemmner, MKII etc. The good news for Doc is that he listens to the good and bad about each sub offering and hopeful he puts it to good use. I'm excited to see how this project turns out and I'm ready to add this one to my collection of fine subs from both Rolex and Tudor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

HOT DAMN DOC, IMMA GOBSMAKED by the DLC/PVD Mil-Sub!!!
Man I'm drooling like a snot,I mean Rottweiler thinking of that PVD Mil-Sub with my OVM Gen.1& OOV/DLC!!!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I am curious how this will play out. Its certainly a competitive market. My two cents worth: I am interested in snowflake hands, domed sapphire, blue dials; don't care about date, bezel or bracelet option.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Monkwearmouth said:


> I am curious how this will play out. Its certainly a competitive market. My two cents worth: I am interested in snowflake hands, domed sapphire, blue dials; don't care about date, bezel or bracelet option.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm interested as well. I have no sub homages really to date, so if this one is thin enough and good enough specs, I may just be in for a few!! Looking forward to the logo....


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Very interested to see what's coming down the pike. I've been interested in the line for a while but at 42mm too large for me. At 40 X 48mm I'm game.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



fastfras said:


> Very interested to see what's coming down the pike. I've been interested in the line for a while but at 42mm too large for me. At 40 X 48mm I'm game.


40 is my sweet spot. Plus, I'm curious what "thin" means...


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

GlenRoiland said:


> Monkwearmouth said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see any mention of the logo. Please, not the dog. Listen, I love dogs and have a cockapoo. But not on a watch. Please.
> ...


A new brand to replace L&H? Getting into this bland over-saturated homage market makes it look like the criticism of the previous logo/name/style proved to be too much. Weren't my cup of tea but I respected the individualism.


----------



## Eray (Nov 2, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

An homage to a 40mm watch that doesn't come in at 42mm or 44mm? What a novel idea. Looking forward to the prototypes.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

This is all just my opinion. This is a competitive market indeed, but there's plenty to nitpick in the current higher profile offerings.

We know Steinhart could have cornered the 40mm sub homage market a long time ago, but they stubbornly refused to keep 40mm subs in their lineup and moved to 42mm. The Ocean One series are a great value proposition But there are aspects of the case design beyond the 42mm that are problematic for those with even mid size wrists. Those flat lugs. That wide bracelet. The strange non-sub case profile.

Squale screwed their pooch with the terrible bezel pip and silly short handset. Just sayin'.

Tiger isn't a serious proposition right now, but they are improving every year.

Ticino's 369 Big Crown leaves me cold. I don't know why, it just does.

Parnis are... Well let's just say I'm done with their subs.

OWC is a beautiful beast of a sub and rare-ish too.

You could posit that almost Seiko's entire line of dive watches are sub-a-like homages (if you really want to start a fight and issue some butthurt that is. I love Seiko divers, btw.)

There have been many other valiant efforts in the 40mm sub space, but the best of these have been hard to obtain, are often very expensive on the second market and have an almost untouchable and fanatically supported legend around them. I respect the makers, but will likely never own a piece like that.

What we have here is another take on the well loved Big Crown. Look at that beveled case, I mean that part of the design is worth the entry price alone. 
Look at the variants we've seen so far. Snowflake! Yes! Milsub! Yes! White dial! Cool! Interesting mix of the expected and unexpected that will serve this line well. 'Slim' is being thrown about. That's good news for the dressier guys. You don't want your shirt cuffs getting lumpy.

I'm excited by this, it's about time there were more 40mm subs out there. 

Sent from my


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

*Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Over-saturated? Or just popular on f71? With all the interest in the spectre project, I'm not shocked about this venture. Seems like a great idea.

Also, there are many sub homages in the market, but very few are well executed in this price range imho.

Squale seems like major competition in this space. Perhaps Steinhart, but they're pieces are typically >42mm case size. The LE aspect for this L&H project is intriguing.

I'll be following this

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



F2W12 said:


> A new brand to replace L&H? Getting into this bland over-saturated homage market makes it look like the criticism of the previous logo/name/style proved to be too much. Weren't my cup of tea but I respected the individualism.


No, from what I've read Lew and Huey is well and strong. A few models sell quite well. This represents another "brand" with a separate direction allowing for a larger target audience. Obviously, L&H won't appeal to all with the "bold, almost in your face approach", and a different group may be drawn to this new brand....

edit: maybe somebody else can post docs reply to this...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Finally a 40mm sub-homage that doesn't have flat case/lug ala steinhart..ill be following this one for sure..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



kyleman said:


> Over-saturated? Or just popular on f71? With all the interest in the spectre project, I'm not shocked about this venture. Seems like a great idea.
> 
> Also, there are many sub homages in the market, but very few are executed well in this price range imho.
> 
> ...


this.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Anyone who's been around here for more than a minute knows that doc will be doc, come what may. His L&H Brand, in my opinion of course, stands out well. I've owned the Ricarrdo, Cerberus, Orthos, and handled each of the others. My only real beef with any of them is the size: just too big for my 6.5" wrist. Personally, I also think they scratch an itch held by the WIS niche. Each carves its own ground. On top of that, he'd have to be a fool, and I don't think he is a fool, not to have heard the incessant harping from some quarters about the logo/font issue. Credit to him for standing firm--it's his company, after all, and he should have a space to make what he likes.

All that said, doc's a businessman, as he's made clear time and again, so why shouldn't he enter perhaps the deepest, most crowded part of the pool, where he can generate some sales? Just look at the BSHT thread, the 8926 Mod thread, and the Seiko Mod threads. Folks around here can't get enough of classic styling. Doc seems to be poised to offer something for everyone. If anything, he runs the risk of paralyzing folks with too many options.

From what I can see of the designs revealed to date, he's got MilSubs, a white dialed Sub, and a Tudor-esque Black Bay. There's more to come, and one will be blue he says. So, if you ask me, does F71 have room for another Sub/Tudor homage line at 40mm/20mm/48mm? Absolutely. None of the current crop of Sub homages have ever threatened to get me to sell my Sub. I hoped the F74 project from Hexa would free me to sell the Rolex and put that cash elsewhere, but it didn't. No need to repeat Aaron's musings, above, but I agree: outside of the Kiger, perhaps, none in the "affordable" range get the look and feel quite right. The MKII is a beauty, no doubt, but that's big money. And, bonus if there's a Black Bay styling, as the Tudor is too big for my wrist.

At what's promised to be a slim 40mm, expecting the typical L&H build quality, and a pre-order price of $400-450, I sense that doc will be successful with this venture.

I'm certainly excited to see the full reveal when it hits.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I can't think of anything the world needs less than sub homages. Then again, I don't get that 1,000-page BSHT thread, so I don't believe I'm the target audience.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

With all of the combinations posted (white dial) and the other dial / hand/ date / bezel etc...options there will be something for all vintage sub lovers to like . This concept alone is something that will appeal to many. Including me... I'm getting on this ride 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm a sucker for subs, so I'm getting all tingly in my nether regions. 
Also, no dog plz


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

This is great. Saying the sub homage market is oversaturated is like saying the sandwich market is oversaturated. Everybody's sandwich has something just slightly different about it, so do all the subs. It's a matter of whether the whole style appeals or it doesn't. If it does appeal to you, chances are good you are eying a lot of details that those it doesn't appeal to are not seeing.

I have yet to see a 5517 MILSUB homage done by anyone, anywhere, that is right for me. Steinhart does it, but the details aren't quite right for my wrist. Namely, the case is just crazy.

This one is something in my wheelhouse!

As a million WIS before have said...if you like it, buy it. I you don't, your Grail is probably just around the corner somewhere.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> This is great. Saying the sub homage market is oversaturated is like saying the sandwich market is oversaturated. Everybody's sandwich has something just slightly different about it, so do all the subs. It's a matter of whether the whole style appeals or it doesn't. If it does appeal to you, chances are good you are eying a lot of details that those it doesn't appeal to are not seeing.
> 
> I have yet to see a 5517 MILSUB homage done by anyone, anywhere, that is right for me. Steinhart does it, but the details aren't quite right for my wrist. Namely, the case is just crazy.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. If the market was over-saturated, they would'nt sell so many...

I've never bought a sub, as I think most are too big for me (except the Rolex, which is too expensive for me). I'm thinking I might get one of these.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> This is great. Saying the sub homage market is oversaturated is like saying the sandwich market is oversaturated. Everybody's sandwich has something just slightly different about it, so do all the subs. It's a matter of whether the whole style appeals or it doesn't. If it does appeal to you, chances are good you are eying a lot of details that those it doesn't appeal to are not seeing.
> 
> I have yet to see a 5517 MILSUB homage done by anyone, anywhere, that is right for me. Steinhart does it, but the details aren't quite right for my wrist. Namely, the case is just crazy.
> 
> ...


I think a sandwich is a horrible comparison but it's worth mentioning that there is no correct way to create or make a sandwich. You're pretty limited with the sub homages because after different case sizes and dial colors, there's really not a lot of room for creativity. The designs have been made, now you're just recreating them.

I think it's more of a guessing game of which small changes will sell best. A lot also comes down to price. At what point is an homage from one brand better than an homage from a more established brand like Steinhart with reliable movements and build.

I think the 40mm of these cases will be the biggest selling point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Right on for having the details in one place.
Straight up: it's a design I like and will most likely get it.
Subscribed.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



WillMK5 said:


> I think a sandwich is a horrible comparison but it's worth mentioning that there is no correct way to create or make a sandwich. You're pretty limited with the sub homages because after different case sizes and dial colors, there's really not a lot of room for creativity. The designs have been made, now you're just recreating them.
> 
> I think it's more of a guessing game of which small changes will sell best. A lot also comes down to price. At what point is an homage from one brand better than an homage from a more established brand like Steinhart with reliable movements and build.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! I guess I'm not too creative tonight. Fair point. To each their own. I have owned over a dozen sub homages. They all have common design features for sure, but every one had a different "feel" on the wrist and different feel in the bezel turn.

I certainly agree that 40mm is what this corner of the market is clamoring for.


----------



## Sir Leech (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

The specs tick all the boxes for me. Looking forward to this one!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Call it blasphemy but I'd be totally down for a modern take on a classic milsub (i.e. applied indices, ceramic bezel, etc.). Basically a sub made with modern day technology and materials.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



F2W12 said:


> A new brand to replace L&H? Getting into this bland over-saturated homage market makes it look like the criticism of the previous logo/name/style proved to be too much. Weren't my cup of tea but I respected the individualism.


The whole brand (by design, logo and attitute) is just a bomb site now and I undetstand doc wanting to distance himself from it if that's the case. Used L&H watches aren't desirable, sitting for sale on f29 for weeks.

Now we have another Chinese built model, a sub homage at a relatively expensive price. Where's the savings going of it being made in China? Not to the consumer anyway. I'm assuming this model will be sticking with a 9015. But maybe an SW200.

I would rather have a Ticino Sea Viper or a Tiger Concept.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



James_ said:


> The whole brand (by design, logo and attitute) is just a bomb site now and I undetstand doc wanting to distance himself from it if that's the case. Used L&H watches aren't desirable, sitting for sale on f29 for weeks.
> 
> Now we have another Chinese built model, a sub homage at a relatively expensive price. Where's the savings going of it being made in China? Not to the consumer anyway. I'm assuming this model will be sticking with a 9015. But maybe an SW200.
> 
> I would rather have a Ticino Sea Viper or a Tiger Concept.


You are so helpful.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



RTea said:


> Call it blasphemy but I'd be totally down for a modern take on a classic milsub (i.e. applied indices, ceramic bezel, etc.). Basically a sub made with modern day technology and materials.


Is the 114060 not made this way?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I Have an OVM version 2. I love it, and the size is good. However, a milsub with bright white lume opposed to the vintage looking lume would be cool. I like watches as a whole. That's a new thing for me. I try to not buy a watch because I think the dial or a certain feature is done well. I just buy a watch that I like, as a whole. Like the new Zelos Eagle. I don't like a specific feature about it, I just like it. I'm hoping when production is up and running, I'll like these. Time will tell.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



James_ said:


> The whole brand (by design, logo and attitute) is just a bomb site now and I undetstand doc wanting to distance himself from it if that's the case. Used L&H watches aren't desirable, sitting for sale on f29 for weeks.


Is this true? I don't check the sales forum that often. I owned a Steinhart a few years ago and was able to flip it for a small profit. I haven't bought a watch for myself in a long time, but I imagine for the chronic flipper, resale value is important.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Meh


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

^ I haven't seen this to be the case, although I am sure certain offerings of any brand might sit on f29 for a while depending on the condition and marketing skills/expectations of the seller.

As far as I know most recent L&H offerings sold pretty well and are still selling well even on the used market, with exception of the one racer inspired prototype that never went to market.

I'm no fan-boy of any brand; I can tell you that. I won't stand up and rant here for anyone. I know what I like though and my limited experience with this brand indicates that whatever he is making is likely to be well developed and a very solid watch. As far as aesthetics go, that's anyone's game/opinion. The watch I have with the dog logo clearly visible makes me smile when I look at it, but I'm a dog owner, so go figure.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

oK Doc, we need some combo purchase package.

E.g. Buy 3 for X, Buy 5 for X, Buy 11 for X

haha that would be cool.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hidden830726 said:


> oK Doc, we need some combo purchase package.
> 
> E.g. Buy 3 for X, Buy 5 for X, Buy 11 for X
> 
> haha that would be cool.


Might as well buy the real thing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



WillMK5 said:


> Might as well buy the real thing...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you shouldnt be in this thread. This is a Homage thread, not the real thing.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hidden830726 said:


> Then you shouldnt be in this thread. This is a Homage thread, not the real thing.


I dont think hunk he was being inflammatory. I read it as, "if your gonna spend the money to buy 3 or more of these, then look at the real deal". I read it as a tongue in cheek joke...I could be wrong..


----------



## arsenic (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Look if you can find a Rolex Submariner is in great condition for $1500 (guessing what 3 of these will be at the most), I'll take one.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



GlenRoiland said:


> No, from what I've read Lew and Huey is well and strong. A few models sell quite well. This represents another "brand" with a separate direction allowing for a larger target audience. Obviously, L&H won't appeal to all with the "bold, almost in your face approach", and a different group may be drawn to this new brand....
> 
> edit: maybe somebody else can post docs reply to this...


Here it is...

Excerpted from the as-yet unpublished FAQs:

*Why a new brand?

Having multiple brands under one business allows me to explore different design directions or market niches without diluting the focus of existing brands.

What does this mean for the future of Lew & Huey?

Nothing, really. L&H will continue on with the five existing models, and perhaps additional or new models in the future. For now, I view L&H as 'complete', in the sense that I don't think it's lacking for anything I feel a pressing urge to make. I may produce more of existing models when they sell out, or I may replace them with new ones.

*The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread - Page 868


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



WillMK5 said:


> Is this true? I don't check the sales forum that often. I owned a Steinhart a few years ago and was able to flip it for a small profit. I haven't bought a watch for myself in a long time, but I imagine for the chronic flipper, resale value is important.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not entirely. There's been an Orthos on f29 for a while. Haven't scraped the funds together for it yet, hope it sits a while longer. :-d

There are a few Phantums around, mostly the black ones.

That's about all I've seen on watch recon for about a month. Sometimes a Cerberus comes up, but they don't last.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



James_ said:


> The whole brand (by design, logo and attitute) is just a bomb site now and I undetstand doc wanting to distance himself from it if that's the case. Used L&H watches aren't desirable, sitting for sale on f29 for weeks.
> 
> ...I would rather have a Ticino Sea Viper or a Tiger Concept.


Ugh, I hate to agree with James_ because he's consistently negative and scarcely constructive. But I do agree here.

Just look at the orange Spectre. It's an abomination of a watch. Even a cheerful thumbs up from a terrifyingly hirsute man who wears his watch _under and below his wrist _can't make it look good.










The first of doc's watches that appealed to me was the Orthos-based Omega homage. And even that was too pricey.

I've never owned a sub homage but if I ever do, it'll cost well under US$200. Tiger Concept looks pretty good to me.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So....... my purpose in starting this thread was to foster discussion of the new Sub line, not to rip on doc or to dig into his prior offerings. If you have other ideas--say, you want to discuss the Spectre or the LH logo/font--by all means, troll the L&H thread or start a new thread. Please don't hijack this one.

Dealing substantively with James and no-fi, I can tell you I'm not troubled by the price point doc's identified, approx $400 pre-order. First, he's in this to make a buck--make no mistake--and I don't begrudge him a fair return on his time and investment. I don't work for free, either.

I have modded numerous watches now, and I can't get close to the quality and overall package that I have come to expect from doc. Yes, I can mod an Invicta and come in under $200, but that ignores the investment of my own time, and it provides me with a mineral-crystal watch, crap bracelet, with no warranty or customer service. Plus, it's an 8926, so it's THICK and the case has been modified and therefore imperfect (you can't remove metal without disturbing symmetry), whereas doc's promising THIN.

I own a couple Tigers. They're fine for what they are, and if that's what you want, definitely they're a good option. But they're about $200 or more, depending on movement, and the fit and finish are far below what doc has delivered at the projected price point. You cannot hold a TC and an Orthos or Cerberus, for example, and confuse the two. Leave aesthetic judgments aside: the two are not comparable.

I think all the Sub-heads would agree that the low-end Subs are just that--low end. There's a market for a mid-range affordable Sub, judging from all the BSHT chatter about Squale and Kiger and Steinhart. If doc is open to criticism for pulling a profit out of his offering, the same criticism should go there, unless they're using different specs. I'm sure we can have the whole Swiss vs. Chinese vs. Japanese debate, but until the others are as transparent as doc regarding their manufacture and pricing, I'm not going to assume they're building platinum and diamond timepieces and giving them away while doc sells a sow's ear as a silk purse. Apples to apples, is what I'm saying.

Beyond that, from what I can see of the designs doc has tipped, he's offering a modern take on some old classics, some with modern cues, some with vintage cues. I'm excited to see what he offers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



no-fi said:


> Ugh, I hate to agree with James_ because he's consistently negative and scarcely constructive. But I do agree here.
> 
> Just look at the orange Spectre. It's an abomination of a watch. Even a cheerful thumbs up from a terrifyingly hirsute man who wears his watch _under and below his wrist _can't make it look good.
> 
> ...


Even Mercedes makes a wagon. Point is, look at the rest of the line. I agree the Spectre isn't for everyone, but the black version sold out rather quickly. I actually purchased the orange and I do wear it on my girly wrists (not too often), and have garnered a few unsolicited comments while donning it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

c'mon Glen, we all know the comments you get about your girly wrists are solicited.

Thanks for playing it straight as always. What would the rest of us smarta$$e$ do for fun?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> So....... my purpose in starting this thread was to foster discussion of the new Sub line, not to rip on doc or to dig into his prior offerings. If you have other ideas--say, you want to discuss the Spectre or the LH logo/font--by all means, troll the L&H thread or start a new thread. Please don't hijack this one.
> 
> Dealing substantively with James and no-fi, I can tell you I'm not troubled by the price point doc's identified, approx $400 pre-order. First, he's in this to make a buck--make no mistake--and I don't begrudge him a fair return on his time and investment. I don't work for free, either.
> 
> ...


This. Even a Michigan fan can get it right.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



GlenRoiland said:


> I dont think hunk he was being inflammatory. I read it as, "if your gonna spend the money to buy 3 or more of these, then look at the real deal". I read it as a tongue in cheek joke...I could be wrong..


That was exactly the way I meant it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> Dealing substantively with James and no-fi, I can tell you I'm not troubled by the price point doc's identified, approx $400 pre-order. First, he's in this to make a buck--make no mistake--and I don't begrudge him a fair return on his time and investment. I don't work for free, either.


The watches are going to have to be special, Stienhart are already offering 2 sub homages at 380 Euro (about $420) and they have an eta 2824. It's not just about getting value for money, but in a wide market with lots of similar watches his watches, and his prices can be directly compared to the competition.
It seems odd to try and take on a fairly saturated market with the launch of a new brand. A bit if a risk. No doubt the watch, will be good. And no doubt a few of those on here will buy the watch and love it. But the wider market? 
I don't know.
The Lew and Huey brand that Doc has created some real individual watches. Bold colours, interesting designs. Love them or hate them, they are certainly eye catching. It doesn't seem right for the person behind that to go for a sub homage ...

Mabee the fact that sub homages are so popular will mean alot more people looking at his watches?? 
I wish him luck but...... I was expecting something, well different.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

That's an interesting point about the ETA movements in the Steinharts. Regardless of what movement is used in this new brand, the ability to print Swiss Made on the dial offers a premium for many watch collectors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



AC81 said:


> The watches are going to have to be special, Stienhardt are already offering 2 sub homages at 380 Euro (about $420) and they have an eta 2824. It's not just about getting value for money, but in a wide market with lots of similar watches his watches, and his prices can be directly compared to the competition.
> It seems odd to try and take on a fairly saturated market with the launch of a new brand. A bit if a risk. No doubt the watch, will be good. And no doubt a few of those on here will buy the watch and love it. But the wider market?
> I don't know.
> The Lew and Huey brand that Doc has created some real individual watches. Bold colours, interesting designs. Love them or hate them, they are certainly eye catching. It doesn't seem right for the person behind that to go for a sub homage ...
> ...


Every company has their cash-cow that allows them to explore smaller niche ventures. Even though it's a fairly saturated market, I'm hoping these stand out in the crowd and sell well, which will allow Doc to make more stylized offerings in the L&H brand. Doc is always pushing the boundaries, I wouldn't be surprised if he's holding some details back that will make this even more of a hit.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Yes please.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



WillMK5 said:


> That's an interesting point about the ETA movements in the Steinharts. Regardless of what movement is used in this new brand, the ability to print Swiss Made on the dial offers a premium for many watch collectors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you say is true, 100%, and I'm sure doc has costed for himself the relative
merits of the available movements. I don't know what he has in mind for these
Subs, but given the price point of the "Swiss Made" pieces (quotes intentional),
and knowing doc's use of other movements, I'd say a 9015 is probably right as 
James (I think it was James) already suggested. The projected price, the promise
of THIN, and doc's previous comments regarding the relative value of Swiss 
movements all point that way.

Personally, I don't care if the watch says "Swiss Made," especially knowing as I've
learned that the rules for "Swiss Made" do not mean top-grade movements made
by beauties dressed as the St Pauli Girl in the Alps. Even still, I'm not convinced
that the 2824 keeps better time than the 9015, and we'll have to wait and see
whether the overall build quality of doc's new line competes with Squale and Steinhart.

As has been written before on WUS, "Swiss Made" might mean some portion
of the watch is assembled in Switzerland, composed of parts made in China or
elsewhere. Sure, Steinhart uses ETA 2824 movements, but are those movements
really better than the 9015, if that's the direction doc goes? Are Steinharts
really better overall quality than, say, the Cerberus or Orthos? Doc
delivered those in what I regard to be very good value for dollar. Or are the Swiss
ones just more desirable to "collectors," whoever they are? And is doc selling to
collectors or to enthusiasts? I'll let doc hassle those questions; i'm just in it
for the watches, which I wear rather than display. Not judging those who buy
and preserve for resale, just saying that's not my game.

For my part, the whole Swiss Made thing is a hopelessly romantic, idealized fiction.
There's no reason to believe that, in today's global economy, a watch is "better"
just because it says Swiss. Tell me where the components were built, and to what
specification, and show me the finished product, and I'll judge the relative value
of the two models. I've got 9015s, 2824s, ST2130s, NH35s, 7S26s, NE15s, some
hand wind ETA 6498s, a Chinese ST5s, plus some Omegas, and a Tudor and a
Rolex. They all keep time just fine, and none as well as my iPhone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> So....... my purpose in starting this thread was to foster discussion of the new Sub line, not to rip on doc or to dig into his prior offerings. If you have other ideas--say, you want to discuss the Spectre or the LH logo/font--by all means, troll the L&H thread or start a new thread. Please don't hijack this one.
> 
> Dealing substantively with James and no-fi, I can tell you I'm not troubled by the price point doc's identified, approx $400 pre-order. First, he's in this to make a buck--make no mistake--and I don't begrudge him a fair return on his time and investment. I don't work for free, either.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself......!


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



GlenRoiland said:


> Even Mercedes makes a wagon. Point is, look at the rest of the line. I agree the Spectre isn't for everyone, but the black version sold out rather quickly. I actually purchased the orange and I do wear it on my girly wrists (not too often), and have garnered a few unsolicited comments while donning it.


whoa whoa whoa. What did Mercedes ever do to you Glen?!?!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

When you buy a minivan, your soul dies. Trust me on this. When my Honda minivan was stolen from my driveway a few years ago, my only regret was the loss of my son's catcher's mitt. A game-ready mitt is hard to replace one week before the season starts; replacing the minivan with a Subaru was a joy.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> Sure, Steinhart uses ETA 2824 movements, but are those movements
> really better than the 9015?


No. Next?


> For my part, the whole Swiss Made thing is a hopelessly romantic, idealized fiction.
> There's no reason to believe that, in today's global economy, a watch is "better"
> just because it says Swiss.


This, yes.


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> What you say is true, 100%, and I'm sure doc has costed for himself the relative
> merits of the available movements. I don't know what he has in mind for these
> Subs, but given the price point of the "Swiss Made" pieces (quotes intentional),
> and knowing doc's use of other movements, I'd say a 9015 is probably right as
> ...


You typed all that on an ipad? Do you hate yourself?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



smatrixt said:


> You typed all that on an ipad? Do you hate yourself?


Dude: technology:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> When you buy a minivan, your soul dies. Trust me on this. When my Honda minivan was stolen from my driveway a few years ago, my only regret was the loss of my son's catcher's mitt. A game-ready mitt is hard to replace one week before the season starts; replacing the minivan with a Subaru was a joy.


let's be clear on one thing. Minivans blow. Wagons are cool.
It's a pity that the US market never quite adopted the wagon as they did in Europe. RS4 Avant anyone???

Now back to the lecture at hand, I'm slowly learning and accepting that a movement does not a watch make, well not solely at least. 
FWIW, you can find a swiss legend with a ETA2824-2 on amazon for under 200usd.


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> let's be clear on one thing. Minivans blow. Wagons are cool.
> It's a pity that the US market never quite adopted the wagon as they did in Europe. RS4 Avant anyone???
> 
> Now back to the lecture at hand, I'm slowly learning and accepting that a movement does not a watch make, well not solely at least.
> FWIW, you can find a swiss legend with a ETA2824-2 on amazon for under 200usd.


mmm RS4


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Doc may have found a way to take my money. He was close on the Commander 300 project, but in the end it just didn't go in the right direction for me. Honestly none of the L&H offerings have made me want to buy for various reasons, nitpicky really, like the Phantom not having a screw down crown and the minute hand being a little short. The C 300 was just too big in the Orthos case for me, 40mm would have made me jump in. Now he comes out with this, my favorite design style and 40mm! Like I need another Sub copy, [email protected] you Vail!


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> What you say is true, 100%, and I'm sure doc has costed for himself the relative
> merits of the available movements. I don't know what he has in mind for these
> Subs, but given the price point of the "Swiss Made" pieces (quotes intentional),
> and knowing doc's use of other movements, I'd say a 9015 is probably right as
> ...


I'm not sure i buy the argument on movements. 
Although the 9015 is probably equal too, or certainly close too the quality of an eta 2824 movement. And yes the 'Swiss made' idea is that of decades of good publicity. There are 2 things your missing. For most people, the phrase 'Swiss made' does hold alot of weight when in comes to watches. We're WIS after all, we are small in number and not the majority. 
The second point is that the eta movement in the Stienhards will be bought for a higher price than either Seiko or Miyota. This means if you see the watch, with what the majority of people think (possibly wrongly???) is a lower quality movement, and at a higher price. it's gonna be a tough sell. 
Now, when your pushing what is a very interesting design with bold colours such has been the case with Lew and Huey so far. Things are different. When your selling a watch that's very similar in terms of looks and specs to everyone else. These little details that separate each watch really matter. 
If it turns out to be a $400 watch with an SW200 in it, then things will be interesting. But i suspect along with you, that it's a 9015 (thin movement after all) then trying to justify a higher price tag will be a hard sell. It's gonna need something interesting or different. 
That might happen i suppose ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



AC81 said:


> I'm not sure i buy the argument on movements.
> Although the 9015 is probably equal too, or certainly close too the quality of an eta 2824 movement. And yes the 'Swiss made' idea is that of decades of good publicity. There are 2 things your missing. For most people, the phrase 'Swiss made' does hold alot of weight when in comes to watches. We're WIS after all, we are small in number and not the majority.
> The second point is that the eta movement in the Stienhards will be bought for a higher price than either Seiko or Miyota. This means if you see the watch, with what the majority of people think (possibly wrongly???) is a lower quality movement, and at a higher price. it's gonna be a tough sell.
> Now, when your pushing what is a very interesting design with bold colours such has been the case with Lew and Huey so far. Things are different. When your selling a watch that's very similar in terms of looks and specs to everyone else. These little details that separate each watch really matter.
> ...


Your argument strikes me as counter-intuitive, at least in the first part. It's precisely because we're WIS that I would hope we'd see through the decades of "Swiss" marketing and recognize value when we see it. Again, who knows what movement doc's spec'd, but if it is the 9015, I see no more reason to devalue the watch than a Lexus as compared to a BMW. Collectors have different needs, so it's a different market. For those who want to wear a Sub homage, it seems to me that the issues are price, specs and reliability. It's clear--I hope it's clear--that ETA is not some magic word. You can find $100 watches with 2824s, and you can find that same movement in watches for 10x that amount. I'll bet there's gradations of that movement, and the best are reserved for the higher price points, and not stuck, say, in a $500 Steinhart. I don't know. I'm guessing. That would explain the ability of Steinhart to hit that price point with those specs. And, again, you need to dig into the "Swiss Made" rules before assuming that it means what you think it means. I'm betting there's a whole lot of "Made in China" in that "Swiss Made" Steinhart. My point, though, is not to denigrate Steinhart, much less to cast unsubstantiated aspersions. It's only to point out that "Swiss Made" text on the dial, without knowing where all the parts come from and by whom they're assembled, doesn't move my needle. Steinhart is in it for the money, just like doc, so you can bet they're making their margins, too.

As for the cost of a 2824 vs. 9015, none of us has any idea what Steinhart pays for its 2824s, much less what doc will pay for whatever engine he sticks in his Subs. That's only one feature/component of a watch. I know this, though: if doc delivers his usual quality, it will match the quality of the Steinharts that I've seen, and the final specs of doc's watch have yet to be seen and may well outstrip the Steinharts. If doc's pre-order price holds, he'll be hundreds less than the ETA-powered competition, and those that like the designs will be in fine shape and can buy with confidence.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



swissgmt said:


> Doc may have found a way to take my money. He was close on the Commander 300 project, but in the end it just didn't go in the right direction for me. Honestly none of the L&H offerings have made me want to buy for various reasons, nitpicky really, like the Phantom not having a screw down crown and the minute hand being a little short. The C 300 was just too big in the Orthos case for me, 40mm would have made me jump in. Now he comes out with this, my favorite design style and 40mm! Like I need another Sub copy, [email protected] you Vail!


Ditto! I've said before none of L&H's offerings have made me want to splash any cash (tempted by the phantom tbh......), but this has me excited especially with the variety, the excellent CS that doc has a reputation for and the quality.......


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> Your argument strikes me as counter-intuitive, at least in the first part. It's precisely because we're WIS that I would hope we'd see through the decades of "Swiss" marketing and recognize value when we see it. Again, who knows what movement doc's spec'd, but if it is the 9015, I see no more reason to devalue the watch than a Lexus as compared to a BMW. Collectors have different needs, so it's a different market. For those who want to wear a Sub homage, it seems to me that the issues are price, specs and reliability. It's clear--I hope it's clear--that ETA is not some magic word. You can find $100 watches with 2824s, and you can find that same movement in watches for 10x that amount. I'll bet there's gradations of that movement, and the best are reserved for the higher price points, and not stuck, say, in a $500 Steinhart. I don't know. I'm guessing. That would explain the ability of Steinhart to hit that price point with those specs. And, again, you need to dig into the "Swiss Made" rules before assuming that it means what you think it means. I'm betting there's a whole lot of "Made in China" in that "Swiss Made" Steinhart. My point, though, is not to denigrate Steinhart, much less to cast unsubstantiated aspersions. It's only to point out that "Swiss Made" text on the dial, without knowing where all the parts come from and by whom they're assembled, doesn't move my needle. Steinhart is in it for the money, just like doc, so you can bet they're making their margins, too.
> 
> As for the cost of a 2824 vs. 9015, none of us has any idea what Steinhart pays for its 2824s, much less what doc will pay for whatever engine he sticks in his Subs. That's only one feature/component of a watch. I know this, though: if doc delivers his usual quality, it will match the quality of the Steinharts that I've seen, and the final specs of doc's watch have yet to be seen and may well outstrip the Steinharts. If doc's pre-order price holds, he'll be hundreds less than the ETA-powered competition, and those that like the designs will be in fine shape and can buy with confidence.


I don't think you've understood the argument i was trying to make. 
There's no point explaining the whole idea of the 'Swiss marketing' again, and again. I know it, everyone who visits this thread probably knows it. But 'We' are a tiny portion of those that will be customers for any watch company. 
And with a sub homage, right off the bat you making a watch that looks like alot of others. You need something to make you to decide to buy 'that' watch. Whether that's price, Swiss made, have all crystals licked by polar bears it really doesn't matter. 
Outside of the WIS that hang around affordables, you must except that 'Swiss made' carrys some weight right? Doesn't matter how much is made in China, the layman doesn't know any of that. And they are 99% of the potential watch buyers.
I'm sure i saw a pre-order price from doc that was around $400, well. That's what the Stienhards cost at the moment. Making a watch that looks just like them, for what will eventually cost more (outside of pre-order) and with what most will 'think' to be an inferior movement. (i'm not saying it's inferior you understand... )


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



AC81 said:


> I don't think you've understood the argument i was trying to make.
> There's no point explaining the whole idea of the 'Swiss marketing' again, and again. I know it, everyone who visits this thread probably knows it. But 'We' are a tiny portion of those that will be customers for any watch company.
> And with a sub homage, right off the bat you making a watch that looks like alot of others. You need something to make you to decide to but 'that' watch. Whether that's price, Swiss made, have all crystals licked by polar bears it really doesn't matter.
> Outside of the WIS that hang around affordables, you must except that 'Swiss made' carrys some weight right? Doesn't matter how much is made in China, the layman doesn't know any of that. And they are 99% of the potential watch buyers.
> I'm sure i saw a pre-order price from doc that was around $400, well. That's what the Stienhards cost at the moment. Making a watch that looks just like them, for what will eventually cost more (outside of pre-order) and with what most will 'think' to be an inferior movement. (i'm not saying it's inferior you understand... )


I see your point and I agree. The concept of one watch being better than another is fairly subjective, but this new brand needs to prove it is better than established brands who might charge less than them for features the new brand may or may not offer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

This is a good move. Sub homage market is not saturated. They sell like hotcakes.

Love the BIG crowns. Hopefully he has a 3-6-9 version.


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> If doc's pre-order price holds, he'll be hundreds less than the ETA-powered competition, and those that like the designs will be in fine shape and can buy with confidence.


Except we've just finished highlighting the fact that Doc's pre-order price won't be "hundreds less than the ETA-powered competition" because Steinhart already offers homages in the same category at 330 euros. I'm all for paying a premium for branding and finish, god knows that IWC's Ingenieur featuring the same 2824 for $4000+ is proof enough that people value elements other than just the movement. I would just refrain from discussing the price point as a distinct advantage over the competition. It's not.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Its like every watch company has to earn its slice of share from the Submariner designs, so can't blame L&W. Just hoping the dog logo is done with, don't want any dog under the sea!

Also, the only market left is the vintage market as I think Tisell Submariner has pretty much nailed the value for money for modern Subs with Miyota 9015 with solid bracelet and ceramic bezels at 40mm which includes any customization(dial color, bezel color, no clyops and even hands can be replaced for little $). They go for $180 including this and no wonder its sold out now. Can't see a point to beat that watch and possibly more weaker movement.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

It's all so subjective, virtually every opinion I've read on this thread seems consciously or unconsciously designed to get to the outcome the writer already supports. Swiss v. Japanese, Swiss v. China, ceramic bezel or not, applied indices or not, date window or not, date at 3 or 4:30 or 6, drilled lugs or not, too much of an homage vs. not enough like the original, mercedes v. snowflake v. sword.

The new model will succeed if people buy it, it will fail if people don't. All the rest is basically conjecture that just happens to align with each of our own preconceptions.

I've tried several Steinharts and they all wore too big on my wrist. So just by making a 40mm Sub, Chris is already ahead of Steinhart on my shopping list. Not because they will be better, or cheaper, or because Chris is great. Just because they are smaller. That's my pre-existing bias.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Yea but the Tisell are homages to the 116610. The Janis case case looks more like 6538 without crow guards and big crowns. Slightly different sub market in the sub market. (pun intended).


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Jellytime said:


> Slightly different sub market in the sub market. (pun intended).


Your pun is sub-lime lol


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



smatrixt said:


> Yes please.


Yep # 1
I keep going back to this as my favorite . Good thing we all have time to save up and see what is next. My hope for this thread is to keep the discussion about this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jlow28 said:


> Yep # 1
> I keep going back to this as my favorite . Good thing we all have time to save up and see what is next. My hope for this thread is to keep the discussion about this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm very interested now too. A couple of variations are just what I want in this style of watch.

Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> So....... my purpose in starting this thread was to foster discussion of the new Sub line, not to rip on doc or to dig into his prior offerings. If you have other ideas--say, you want to discuss the Spectre or the LH logo/font--by all means, troll the L&H thread or start a new thread. Please don't hijack this one.
> 
> Dealing substantively with James and no-fi, I can tell you I'm not troubled by the price point doc's identified, approx $400 pre-order. First, he's in this to make a buck--make no mistake--and I don't begrudge him a fair return on his time and investment. I don't work for free, either.
> 
> ...


I really like doc's offerings and have both the blue and black commander on the way. But this sub offering set will have to be a hell of a watch to compete with the Tisell for the merc handed version at @$200 w/ ceramic, sapphire, and 9015 movement. Even throwing in the cost to get alternate hands installed. Still, I'll be keeping an eye on the thread and wish doc all the best because I really do like his design approach.

edit: I DO really like the drilled lugs, though.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jlow28 said:


> Yep # 1
> I keep going back to this as my favorite . Good thing we all have time to save up and see what is next. My hope for this thread is to keep the discussion about this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep, my current favorite as well, save for the merc hands. Although I believe Doc said hands would probably be buyers choice to a certain extent. So let's keep up hope.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Gabriel, would you rather we wrote less-pointedly, and just rambled on and on with no point to be made?  You are right, though: buy it if you like it, and it does appear to be sufficiently different from other current offerings to generate interest.

Interesting point about the pricing of Steinharts. I hadn't realized they were available at that low price. Just makes me wonder all the more about what's inside them, and whether doc's version will be superior in terms of spec, fit, and finish. Time will tell.

As for Tissell, that's a silly price for a 9015, and for the life of me I can't figure out how they manage to build them at that price. I know how they sell them at that price--it's a steal!--just doesn't seem sustainable. As you say, they're sold out. Let's see if they make more at that price. Anyway, anyone own both a Tissell and a Steinhart and care to share opinion on build quality?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



AC81 said:


> have all crystals licked by polar bears it really doesn't matter.


I, for one, am willing to pay a premium for this. Why has no one cornered this yet?!?!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



zachste said:


> I, for one, am willing to pay a premium for this. Why has no one cornered this yet?!?!


Polar bears have very discerning tastes and will only lick the finest and purest crystals.
With our current crystal refining technology it just isn't economically feasible. Maybe in the future, God willing...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I have the blue Tisell and it's exceptional for the $$. The bezel action is nice with no play, the bracelet is solid, and the cyclops actually magnifies. Others in the Tisell threads have taken theirs swimming with no problems (for those that wonder about the 200m resistance). I have an Aevig Huldra and the quality appears comparable with the caveat that the Tisell has a ceramic bezel and the huldra has a lumed bezel. 








I'll post a pic but those that are interested should probably carry over to the Tisell thread for further discussion and keep this thread on doc's upcoming watches. The white dial/blue bezel is a combo that I DO really, really like. I have a stuhrling beater in that color combo but not a 'real' watch. I'd prefer to not have merc hands, though... guess I'll have to wait and see. The things I like about these: drilled lugs, big crowns, and 40mm size.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> Gabriel, would you rather we wrote less-pointedly, and just rambled on and on with no point to be made?  You are right, though: buy it if you like it, and it does appear to be sufficiently different from other current offerings to generate interest.
> 
> Interesting point about the pricing of Steinharts. I hadn't realized they were available at that low price. Just makes me wonder all the more about what's inside them, and whether doc's version will be superior in terms of spec, fit, and finish. Time will tell.
> 
> As for Tissell, that's a silly price for a 9015, and for the life of me I can't figure out how they manage to build them at that price. I know how they sell them at that price--it's a steal!--just doesn't seem sustainable. As you say, they're sold out. Let's see if they make more at that price. Anyway, anyone own both a Tissell and a Steinhart and care to share opinion on build quality?


Nope, if you took out the preconceptions, argument, and conjecture, all WUS would have left is wristshots and sales ads. I was just adding my 2¢.

I think the Steinharts are a great deal, almost unbeatable if the design/specs/size are what you are looking for. No point denying it. But unless/until they release a 40mm sub, they're just not on my radar.

I am also interested to hear more about the Tisell quality. Another non-sub competitor at that price point is Obris Morgan, which many swear by but I found lacking in build quality.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm not going to be as good with words as others have been here, but I've tried Steinhart and whilst they were nice the case shape was terrible. I've got a Kemmner Turtle, which is lovely, but at 42mm is a tad to big. I've had plenty of ETA movements, loads of Miyota and some Seiko; interesting enough (and on a purely subjective basis.....) I prefer the Japanese movements (as they haven't felt like I'm grinding the innards when winding. Just put on my armida and was thinking back to the Steinharts; armida wins in my book.......

Not trying to bash Swiss, but just as others have said it's not all its cracked up to be at this price level.

So doc's sub sounds perfect for me; I love the case shape, the range of options gives me confidence I can find exactly what I want and the price is OK by me.

Good luck with this doc, I'm buying and I know I don't need to say this but don't listen to the negativity!


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I am particularly excited about this sub project because I have been trying to get my brother-in-law (who is a huge Bond fan) into a diver that is a sub homage for a bit. He doesn't really want anything over $500, and has small wrists. Almost every watch I try to get him wears too big and too tall. He just can't pull off a 42mm watch. Even a modded Seiko diver sits too high on his wrist. This is going to be an interesting watch at 40mm and possibly thinner that a lot of the subs out there. I'll be watching this like a hawk. Fingers crossed I can get my brother-in-law addicted to watches too. He just needs that one nice watch to start. Maybe this is the one??


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I foresee a Milsub or a Pelegos style in my near future! I hope we can fully pick and choose our options like Chris has hinted. Time to start saving or selling me thinks.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> As for Tissell, that's a silly price for a 9015, and for the life of me I can't figure out how they manage to build them at that price. I know how they sell them at that price--it's a steal!--just doesn't seem sustainable. As you say, they're sold out. Let's see if they make more at that price. Anyway, anyone own both a Tissell and a Steinhart and care to share opinion on build quality?


My guess would be he had a supply of 9015s prior to the purported spike in demand and price(although I haven't seen the prices change much from the supplier). 
As always the big question mark is what kind of pricing you can get on these movements if you're an actual mfr that purchases in bulk.
Retail pricing wise an ETA2824-2 is around 3-4times the price of a 9015. But like others have mentioned, I've seen whole watches with ETAs sell for less than the retail price of just the movement.
Not knowing what kind of margins one needs to have on watches to keep a profitable business in this industry it's difficult to say who is really giving you the best bang for the buck.
BTW, are we even certain that Doc has decided on the 9015? I thought I heard him mention some new super thin auto movement he had seen at one of the trade shows so maybe it's something entirely unexpected?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> I'm not going to be as good with words as others have been here, but I've tried Steinhart and whilst they were nice the case shape was terrible. I've got a Kemmner Turtle, which is lovely, but at 42mm is a tad to big. I've had plenty of ETA movements, loads of Miyota and some Seiko; interesting enough (and on a purely subjective basis.....) I prefer the Japanese movements (as they haven't felt like I'm grinding the innards when winding. Just put on my armida and was thinking back to the Steinharts; armida wins in my book.......
> 
> Not trying to bash Swiss, but just as others have said it's not all its cracked up to be at this price level.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised how opinions can differ!
I have several ETA 2824 movements and few 9015s, Helson, OM Explorer and a couple other;
The Miyota rotor spins like crazy, it is extremely loud and sounds cheap specially the Helson! winding feels like grinding something inside, although the ETA movement is beautiful.
Thats my 2 cents, but I also have to mention that I just acquired the Baltic Shield built by Todd of Brady Straps under his new brand, it has the 9015 and this particular one is really comparable to the ETA, it is BRILLIANT, not sure how he did it, and what is different from the Helson and Obris Morgans?


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> Interesting point about the pricing of Steinharts. I hadn't realized they were available at that low price. Just makes me wonder all the more about what's inside them, and whether doc's version will be superior in terms of spec, fit, and finish. Time will tell.


Steinhart features ETA 2824-2 movements in their divers. I'm not sure if you're insinuating anything regarding the quality of the movements that Steinhart specifically uses, but you're certainly coming off that way.


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> I'm not going to be as good with words as others have been here, but I've tried Steinhart and whilst they were nice the case shape was terrible.


Couldn't agree more man. I appreciate the price point and the finish on my Steinhart, but the case borders on the unwearable and there's 0 contour to the wrist. Looking to flip mine in the near future.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Maxy said:


> Its like every watch company has to earn its slice of share from the Submariner designs, so can't blame L&W. Just hoping the dog logo is done with, don't want any dog under the sea!
> 
> Also, the *only market left is the vintage market as I think Tisell Submariner has pretty much nailed the value for money for modern Subs*





Jellytime said:


> Yea *but *the Tisell are homages to the 116610. The Janis case case looks more like 6538 without crow guards and big crowns. Slightly different sub market in the sub market. (pun intended).


You mentioned exactly my same point and made it sound its something new by adding 'but' and even got few people to like that comment! Kudos! Shows how much people really read comments


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> My guess would be he had a supply of 9015s prior to the purported spike in demand and price(although I haven't seen the prices change much from the supplier).
> As always the big question mark is what kind of pricing you can get on these movements if you're an actual mfr that purchases in bulk.
> Retail pricing wise an ETA2824-2 is around 3-4times the price of a 9015. But like others have mentioned, I've seen whole watches with ETAs sell for less than the retail price of just the movement.
> Not knowing what kind of margins one needs to have on watches to keep a profitable business in this industry it's difficult to say who is really giving you the best bang for the buck.
> BTW, are we even certain that Doc has decided on the 9015? I thought I heard him mention some new super thin auto movement he had seen at one of the trade shows so maybe it's something entirely unexpected?


The 9015 is an incredibly thin movement, so that's why it's assumed. But nobody knows for sure.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


>


the blurred out logo looks sort of like the bacardi bat
or maybe it's just the batman logo.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> the blurred out logo looks sort of like the bacardi bat
> or maybe it's just the batman logo.


Advertising tie up with Bacardi?! Free bottle with every watch ordered.....?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Advertising tie up with Bacardi?! Free bottle with every watch ordered.....?


In that case he needs to partner up with one of these:
View attachment 7126250

View attachment 7126258

View attachment 7126274


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



AC81 said:


> The 9015 is an incredibly thin movement, so that's why it's assumed. But nobody knows for sure.


Thin and also a great movement. The Miyota 8215 might also be an option, it's slower beat rate mirrors the correct rate a vintage watch would have. I'm also a fan of the 6R15 Seiko mvmt, super smooth winding and with Seiko reliability. Not having ETA as an option isn't such a problem anymore, there are several Swiss companies vying to take the place of the Swatch Group ETA, can you say Soprod?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> In that case he needs to partner up with one of these:
> View attachment 7126250
> 
> View attachment 7126258
> ...


Not seeing anything?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Not seeing anything?


yeh i've noticed that happening on the forum lately...
here's the text version:
the dalmore
lagavulin
aberlour


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I would love to see a lollipop hand. I might be the only one, but i'm tired of the mercedes hands on everything.


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm not sure if I'm missing something, but this looks like just another bland "me too" sub homage, with nothing particularly unique apart from maybe its size.

Doc's L&H designs have always been pretty unique, and I really dig many of them, the Phantom in particular. But this one is just a bit "meh" to me. Shame, I was hoping for something a bit more special. Can't win them all I guess.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

12 pages into this thread, and the hot topic still seems to be whether the mostly unknown specs of a yet-to-be-released watch make it worth the rough-ballpark price?

If what is known so far doesn't really interest you, we could hardly care less. If the possible price for the hypothetical specs is not something you would be willing to pay, again, we could hardly care less. I'm really not sure why there are those that feel they have to voice their complaints along such lines in threads like this, instead of just...not contributing? Why do you take it upon yourselves to attempt to convince others that they are wrong to want to spend their money on a design they enjoy? I really cannot understand that thought process. Not trying to single anyone in particular out, it just seems that there has been a lot of posts along those lines so far.

I for one am excited for this, and can't wait for the full reveal.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

^^^
yeah. how dare someone try to provide more options to choose from!


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



KJRye said:


> 12 pages into this thread, and the hot topic still seems to be whether the mostly unknown specs of a yet-to-be-released watch make it worth the rough-ballpark price?
> 
> If what is known so far doesn't really interest you, we could hardly care less. If the possible price for the hypothetical specs is not something you would be willing to pay, again, we could hardly care less. I'm really not sure why there are those that feel they have to voice their complaints along such lines in threads like this, instead of just...not contributing? Why do you take it upon yourselves to attempt to convince others that they are wrong to want to spend their money on a design they enjoy? I really cannot understand that thought process. Not trying to single anyone in particular out, it just seems that there has been a lot of posts along those lines so far.
> 
> I for one am excited for this, and can't wait for the full reveal.


It's called a forum for a reason. We're here exchanging opinions and, if done in a civil manner, all opinions whether you agree with them or not should be encouraged.

Just because you don't agree with what somebody said doesn't make your opinion any better or more right than theirs. And if your own confidence is so weak that you can't accept a politely stated negative comment, then unfortunately the Internet is not the place for you...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> yeh i've noticed that happening on the forum lately...
> here's the text version:
> the dalmore
> lagavulin
> aberlour


I'd like this.......


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

To answer cardinals question, im not bashing steinhart. Never owned one. Im only questioning relative value of "swiss made" at steinharts price point, given claim by others that doc shouldn't bother competing with them. Hell, doc hasn't even said what movement he's using, and full specs unknown. We're all just spitballing on a Friday...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeRogan (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I like this idea, of basically trying to solve all of the affordable sub-homage brands' problems in one line of watches. It will be interesting to see the execution and actual price. $400 is pre-order (which I'll never do, especially at a minimum 5-6 months in advance not even accounting for the very common production delay issues) and I imagine retail is going to be something like ~$500 which could be a tough sell. Also I'm assuming no GMT models, which is the thing I'm _really_ interested in...


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



JoeRogan said:


> I like this idea, of basically trying to solve all of the affordable sub-homage brands' problems in one line of watches. It will be interesting to see the execution and actual price. $400 is pre-order (which I'll never do, especially at a minimum 5-6 months in advance not even accounting for the very common production delay issues) and I imagine retail is going to be something like ~$500 which could be a tough sell. Also I'm assuming no GMT models, which is the thing I'm _really_ interested in...


I don't know man, Raven/Benarus never seemed to have problem selling out of their sub homages at an even higher price point, with the 9015. I owned a Raven. I bought it second hand so didn't pay near the new price ($650?) but did pay a little more than that $500 mark. IMHO the Raven was worth the money, the fit and finish was fantastic. I have to admit, I've never owned, nor even seen in the metal, a L&H so I can't compare the two.


----------



## JoeRogan (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



zachste said:


> I don't know man, Raven/Benarus never seemed to have problem selling out of their sub homages at an even higher price point, with the 9015. I owned a Raven. I bought it second hand so didn't pay near the new price ($650?) but did pay a little more than that $500 mark. IMHO the Raven was worth the money, the fit and finish was fantastic. I have to admit, I've never owned, nor even seen in the metal, a L&H so I can't compare the two.


You say that with the Vintage 42 not even sold out on Raven's website, in either regular stock or the closeout sale display watches stock. Those have been sitting there for a while. I think they're nice watches, well executed and finished, but they're overpriced and their sales pace reflects that. I don't understand your point though, I didn't say anything about the 9015 (which I think is a great movement and I own 2 (3? I don't remember) watches with it) and these are presumably going to be close to $200 or more cheaper than a Raven.


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



JoeRogan said:


> You say that with the Vintage 42 not even sold out on Raven's website, in either regular stock or the closeout sale display watches stock. Those have been sitting there for a while. I think they're nice watches, well executed and finished, but they're overpriced and their sales pace reflects that. I don't understand your point though, I didn't say anything about the 9015 (which I think is a great movement and I own 2 (3? I don't remember) watches with it) and these are presumably going to be close to $200 or more cheaper than a Raven.


The point of the 9015 wasn't directed just at your statement. My fault on the Raven, as last I looked last year they were sold out I thought. But otoh, it's hard to say how well they sell as we don't know Steve's sales numbers, but I understand what you're saying.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



JoeRogan said:


> (snip) Also I'm assuming no GMT models, which is the thing I'm _really_ interested in...


Ohhhh, a GMT with doc's unique styling ideas would be VERY interesting.


----------



## JoeRogan (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



accidentalsuccess said:


> Ohhhh, a GMT with doc's unique styling ideas would be VERY interesting.


Yeah, I would probably hold out for that instead of buying one of 3 hand ones, unless there was something that really struck me as a must buy. Perhaps a Chinese GMT movement would be a possibility though? I don't know of any others out there that would be widely available and cheaper than the 2893. Would probably require some additional QC as, at least judging from the Parnis ones I've had, they can be a bit wonky. The only Chinese movement the Doc has used was in the Riccardo, and honestly that's probably the most desirable Lew and Huey watch out there so who knows...


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm happy to see at least this thread is getting some attention , but we have a long way to go . In the world of big crown sub homages we have some heavy hitters (Kiger / Kemmner/ MKII) but these are not easy to get your hands on and come in at a higher price point. (Love the MKII Kingston) .I personally think Doc can produce a quality Sub big crown that is easy to purchase and builds on the short comings of the lower tier brands like Tiger. There will be enough Tisell, Steinharts, Armidas to purchase for those who don't like it or what it costs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

so much action in this thread already. can't imagine how much more lively it would be if doc made a post.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Gents, please, no matter what the disagreement, let's try to keep it all civil. We're all friends here (well, mostly friends, I think I'd let 8/10 of you date my sister).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Gents, please, no matter what the disagreement, let's try to keep it all civil. We're all friends here (well, mostly friends, I think I'd let 8/10 of you date my sister).


Pictures please.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Pictures please.....











Yer welcome.


----------



## JoeRogan (Feb 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> Hornet99 said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures please.....
> ...


 The shirt is right, that's not a price I'm willing to pay


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Gents, please, no matter what the disagreement, let's try to keep it all civil. We're all friends here (well, mostly friends, I think I'd let 8/10 of you date my sister).


Now I'm interested in this thread.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7128618
> 
> 
> Yer welcome.


I'll pick her up tomorrow at 7pm sharp.......

.......if she likes me can I get on the pre-order list early?


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Gents, please, no matter what the disagreement, let's try to keep it all civil. We're all friends here (well, mostly friends, I think I'd let 8/10 of you date my sister).


Seriously. It's as though a bunch of kids jumped on the thread when the grownups stepped away from the internet without first logging off.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> I'll pick her up tomorrow at 7pm sharp.......
> 
> .......if she likes me can I get on the pre-order list early?


No, but if you marry her, I'll give you a watch for your wedding gift.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



2manywatchs said:


> Seriously. It's as though a bunch of kids jumped on the thread when the grownups stepped away from the internet without first logging off.


Hope that I'm not being labelled with that?! :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> No, but if you marry her, I'll give you a watch for your wedding gift.


Which watch? And any room for negotiation, say two watches?


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Hope that I'm not being labelled with that?! :-d


Nope. Not directed at anyone, whatsoever.

Just a little dismayed at the slow death of civility on f71 lo these last couple of years.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



accidentalsuccess said:


> Ohhhh, a GMT with doc's unique styling ideas would be VERY interesting.


I don't think they're going to that unique. I was under the impression they were a pretty straight off homage.


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> I'd like this.......
> 
> View attachment 7126714


I APPROVE OF THIS MESSAGE


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



WillMK5 said:


> I don't think they're going to that unique. I was under the impression they were a pretty straight off homage.


Anyone who has handled a bunch of sub homages knows that they are all unique. I'd wager that 90% of the people that love the Kemmner vintage diver homages like the low profile and uniquely brushed and beveled case. Nobody else does that. Others like the slight undercut of the bezel grip on an older Tudor model. Only one homage maker (helenarou) does that. Steinhart got hugely more popular when they dropped the older grovana bezel for the more sharp scallops.

So, again, they are all unique in more ways than a photo easily conveys. I can tell from the renders that, if made this way, this one is going to compete as unique.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Since your not being as kind with words as others I'll say to you Your entire reply is a BUNCH OF CRAP!First the case shape of the Steinhart Oceans is ONLY terrible to persons with SMALL wrists which,since the KT was also too big means YOU.As for Jap movements NOT feeling like winding sand OBVIOUSLY you have NEVER hand wound or changed the date on a Miyota 8215 movement!Armida,an off the shelf Chinese case with CRAP CS a winner over the Ocean series,I suppose if you don't have the wrist to properly wear the Swiss Made Steinhart maybe, but I know from first hand experience Armida has CRAP CS & the owner Chris is an outright liar in some cases so you can keep your winner.


Full moon?

Ric


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I have it on absolutely no authority at all* that the new watches are, in fact, a re-branded line of Legends Racers.

*This is completely made up.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Let's keep it civil folks...it's only watches.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I don't really get this 'thin' statement folks - I just measured the rendered image and it looks like these things are about an inch thick. See for yourselves:


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Anyone who has handled a bunch of sub homages knows that they are all unique. I'd wager that 90% of the people that love the Kemmner vintage diver homages like the low profile and uniquely brushed and beveled case. Nobody else does that. Others like the slight undercut of the bezel grip on an older Tudor model. Only one homage maker (helenarou) does that. Steinhart got hugely more popular when they dropped the older grovana bezel for the more sharp scallops.
> 
> So, again, they are all unique in more ways than a photo easily conveys. I can tell from the renders that, if made this way, this one is going to compete as unique.


I'm not trying to start an Internet war with you here, but the idea of unique is fairly subjective. I would argue that an homage watch in general is not unique by nature of it being based off of a design that already exists. Others would totally disagree with me. Nothing wrong with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



CMFord said:


> I don't really get this 'thin' statement folks - I just measured the rendered image and it looks like these things are about an inch thick. See for yourselves:
> 
> View attachment 7130226


Veritable Stuckx Rock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



WillMK5 said:


> I'm not trying to start an Internet war with you here, but the idea of unique is fairly subjective. I would argue that an homage watch in general is not unique by nature of it being based off of a design that already exists. Others would totally disagree with me. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No war at all, my man! I totally agree from that perspective. I didn't mean to come across as dismissive of it, but rather jut to present the other. We're looking at the same thing from totally different points of view I think.

It's all good in the hood.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Have you ever walked into a cafeteria following a food-fight, when the ladies were just sweeping up the remnants of the cabbage, and wondered: what in the heck happened while I was gone?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> Have you ever walked into a cafeteria following a food-fight, when the ladies were just sweeping up the remnants of the cabbage, and wondered: what in the heck happened while I was gone?


Haha. Yep. Seems like some posts have been deleted. I was hoping you'd venture in earlier given your background. Oh well. Was good way to pass a Friday afternoon at the office while it lasted.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> Have you ever walked into a cafeteria following a food-fight, when the ladies were just sweeping up the remnants of the cabbage, and wondered: what in the heck happened while I was gone?


Nope. I usually started them.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Must have been quite the exchange. Tapatalk is saying almost 100 posts are missing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hawkeye86 said:


> Must have been quite the exchange. Tapatalk is saying almost 100 posts are missing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really, it was a storm in a teacup as they say.........

......I'm just disappointed my carefully crafted responses are all gone! An interesting development from my perspective, I've seen a lot of forum arguments, and seen mods step in to calm things down but deleting posts is only something I've seen happen with offensive stuff. I'm quite happy with it as we can now get this thread back on track.

Next teaser shot please doc!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Doc's making homages now? Huh. I thought the big thing about L&H was the original / out-there designs. Ah well. Good luck!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Alright, Doc. I'll bite. With a serious comment, I'll bite.

I'm generally no fan of divers, as you may have seen me remark from time to time. Even so, I have:

-Sterile Parnis GMT Master II
-Bagelsport 116610
-Seiko SKX009
-Ancon M26 Tank Mk. II
-Android Divemaster 200
-Seiko SNZH53

And I like them a lot. But when I look at the offerings of vendors like Borealis, Steinhart, Aevig, Steinhart, Armida, Squale, or any purveyor of >$200 divers... I always ask myself: *why?* Why would I spend that sort of money to scratch an itch that is effectively addressed by Tiger Concepts or Tisell in a Pareto Principle sort of way? Perhaps this ultimately unanswerable question, which deeply differs from the diver obsessed, betrays that I seem to just have a low value equation for the diver aesthetic. Perhaps I can never be convinced, I don't know.

But this is a long way of saying: why _yours?_ What do you think you can offer me that other vendors do not?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Thrax said:


> Alright, Doc. I'll bite. With a serious comment, I'll bite.
> 
> I'm generally no fan of divers, as you may have seen me remark from time to time. Even so, I have:
> 
> ...


If I was in your situation I doubt I would ask any watchmaker to try to convince me to buy a watch in a style that I don't generally like, don't want to spend much money on and already have covered adequately. I would just be thankful that I wasn't tempted to part with any more money - not ask to be convinced to buy something you know you're not interested in.

Just seems strange IMO.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



X2-Elijah said:


> Doc's making homages now? Huh. I thought the big thing about L&H was the original / out-there designs. Ah well. Good luck!


Yeah it kinda surprises me as well.. Seeing we have tons of them and less original stuff! But let's see..

But it seems like he'll continue with the Dog too!

Sendt fra min ONE A2003 med Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Bradjhomes said:


> If I was in your situation I doubt I would ask any watchmaker to try to convince me to buy a watch in a style that I don't generally like, don't want to spend much money on and already have covered adequately. I would just be thankful that I wasn't tempted to part with any more money - not ask to be convinced to buy something you know you're not interested in.
> 
> Just seems strange IMO.


I feel you've missed my point, I'm afraid. I am not asking him to convince me as such. I am asking why I might be persuaded to choose him over _all the other_ options--what's the unique value prop? What makes his *special?* Every creator has that spark in his head, and I want to know.

//EDIT: I've also been considering the Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT. Better yet, I would _immediately_ buy the Chr. Ward C60 Trident GMT in Pepsi if one ever came up for sale again. I am not completely immune to finding divers attractive in that price.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Thrax said:


> I feel you've missed my point, I'm afraid. I am not asking him to convince me as such. I am asking why I might be persuaded to choose him over _all the other_ options


Wait and see the full specs, then you will have the details you need to make an informed decision.

Sent from my


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Ginna keep an eye out for this one.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'll tell you why I don't own a sub, YET. Size. That's it. I almost bought the real thing, but it was $8000. I love the Steinhart concept and it seems like a great value, but it's bigger than the real one. Not to get off track, but I own an Omega SMP, and the size is what sells me there. I've tried other brands, and for my tastes (not right or wrong, just mine), they were too big. Even the new Omegas with the 8500 are starting to look like hockey pucks. And please don't get started on the big or small wrist thing, because that's not the point. I swing my arm around in an enclosed space all day and bang the face on metal constantly. Wearing a big watch would be like wearing high-heel shoes to me.

For me, that could be the only difference that matters.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> I'll tell you why I don't own a sub, YET. Size. That's it. I almost bought the real thing, but it was $8000. I love the Steinhart concept and it seems like a great value, but it's bigger than the real one. Not to get off track, but I own an Omega SMP, and the size is what sells me there. I've tried other brands, and for my tastes (not right or wrong, just mine), they were too big. Even the new Omegas with the 8500 are starting to look like hockey pucks. And please don't get started on the big or small wrist thing, because that's not the point. I swing my arm around in an enclosed space all day and bang the face on metal constantly. Wearing a big watch would be like wearing high-heel shoes to me.
> 
> For me, that could be the only difference that matters.


But there are 40mm sub options? Plenty..... ??


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Thrax said:


> I feel you've missed my point, I'm afraid. I am not asking him to convince me as such. I am asking why I might be persuaded to choose him over _all the other_ options--what's the unique value prop? What makes his *special?* Every creator has that spark in his head, and I want to know.
> 
> //EDIT: I've also been considering the Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT. Better yet, I would _immediately_ buy the Chr. Ward C60 Trident GMT in Pepsi if one ever came up for sale again. I am not completely immune to finding divers attractive in that price.


For me with any watch what makes it special is my connection with it. At any price range there are many dive watches with broadly similar specs. I tend to choose the specs/price level I want and then go for the watch that sings to me.

If your question is more general in terms of what can make you see the value in divers above $200 when you're perfectly happy with what you've seen/got below that price point I can only speak from personal experience:
I want to use the term 'fit and finish' but that's fairly meaningless. In terms of quality (again difficult to quantity) I would say that there are several brackets in which watches like this fall. Each one has a price range and a general level of quality. From the divers I've handled in the $250 - $600 range I would say there is no unique value proposition to any of those watches individually but you are getting a better made, nicer finished watch. That's not restricted to divers and certainly not to Doc's watches.

What separates Doc's watch from any others in its price bracket? How it speaks to you, mostly. 
(Unless there are any surprises waiting to be unveiled that really set it apart)


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> I'll tell you why I don't own a sub, YET. Size. That's it. I almost bought the real thing, but it was $8000. I love the Steinhart concept and it seems like a great value, but it's bigger than the real one. Not to get off track, but I own an Omega SMP, and the size is what sells me there. I've tried other brands, and for my tastes (not right or wrong, just mine), they were too big. Even the new Omegas with the 8500 are starting to look like hockey pucks. And please don't get started on the big or small wrist thing, because that's not the point. I swing my arm around in an enclosed space all day and bang the face on metal constantly. Wearing a big watch would be like wearing high-heel shoes to me.
> 
> For me, that could be the only difference that matters.


The 114060 is 40mm, as are these new watches. As are half the homage watches on the market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I think Brad is spot on.

I've had the opportunity to handle a bunch of watches from the $100 range up to the thousands range. I've said before: if all you're doing is keeping time, skip 'em all and use your iphone. Some of the "COSC" ones might keep better time out of the box, but plenty of guys around here have regulated inexpensive autos to virtually the same specs, so it's not just that.

I don't think "fit and finish" is meaningless, but I do agree it's hard to quantify. In a large item, like a car, you can speak of f&f in context of tolerances or margins of error, e.g. gaps between door and frame, etc. In a watch, unless you're using a loupe, it's harder. BUT, if you're holding a $100 watch and a $500 watch side by side, I do think f&f is a useful construct. I am NOT saying the $500 will always be superior; I am saying that in my experience, some $500 watches are far superior to the $100 watches, and you'd know it if you picked them up and examined them. One notable exception is the NH35 powered Invicta 9404, which at $55 from Amazon punches WAY above its weight. But at $55, because of branding, I can't wear it without modding it, and after modding it's no longer $55, and it's still relatively thick and heavy.

I can't tell anyone whether doc's are going to be better than any others, whether at half the price or twice the price. Never seen one in the metal. All I'm saying is that, if doc delivers the quality watch he's delivered in the past, as I've experienced it through the Ricarrdo, Cerberus, Orthos, and Phantom, then the watches will be good value propositions. Meaning: if you like the designs, and I like what he's revealed so far, I expect they'll be a good buy.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



WillMK5 said:


> The 114060 is 40mm, as are these new watches. As are half the homage watches on the market.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plus, unless it's a midsize SMP, it's 41mm, bigger than a Sub.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Only jumping in here to keep this on track. This new line will be under a NEW brand--NOT Lew & Huey--under common ownership by doc (Janis Trading). Presumably, the new brand is being--pardon me--unleashed because doc intends to go in a different direction than he went with L&H. Doc hasn't released the new brand name or logo or model names, so we'll have to wait for that reveal. He has said that L&H is alive and well and unaffected by the forthcoming brand, so I doubt he'd want to dilute either of his brands by causing confusion between them. Time will tell.

Here's hoping L&H continues to be a platform for the original designs that have earned him a good reputation with many around here, and that his new venture is successful enough to permit him to continue adding to the L&H catalogue.



whoa said:


> Yeah it kinda surprises me as well.. Seeing we have tons of them and less original stuff! But let's see..
> 
> But it seems like he'll continue with the Dog too!
> 
> Sendt fra min ONE A2003 med Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> Only jumping in here to keep this on track. This new line will be under a NEW brand--NOT Lew & Huey--under common ownership by doc (Janis Trading). Presumably, the new brand is being--pardon me--unleashed because doc intends to go in a different direction than he went with L&H. Doc hasn't released the new brand name or logo or model names, so we'll have to wait for that reveal. He has said that L&H is alive and well and unaffected by the forthcoming brand, so I doubt he'd want to dilute either of his brands by causing confusion between them. Time will tell.
> 
> Here's hoping L&H continues to be a platform for the original designs that have earned him a good reputation with many around here, and that his new venture is successful enough to permit him to continue adding to the L&H catalogue.


Let's hope!! I like what you did there...


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I respect L&H, but I was never a buyer myself until the Orthos Commander 300 LE came along. I'm just not one for bright oranges and blues and reds and what-have-you. So I, for one, am eager to see how this new Sub line turns out since its aesthetics are more in my wheelhouse. It's hard to get a real feel for how these pieces will _really_ look until we get actual images of the prototypes, but Doc's track record with build quality has been great.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Agent Sands said:


> I respect L&H, but I was never a buyer myself until the Orthos Commander 300 LE came along. I'm just not one for bright oranges and blues and reds and what-have-you. So I, for one, am eager to see how this new Sub line turns out since its aesthetics are more in my wheelhouse. It's hard to get a real feel for how these pieces will _really_ look until we get actual images of the prototypes, but Doc's track record with build quality has been great.


That's me. I was definitely a distance admirer of L&H and was just waiting for Doc to produce something that got me excited. I saw the threads of enthusiastic owners and knew he was doing something right. I don't believe these watches, or the new brand will be any different from a quality/service point of view. On L&H, The Phantom did it for me and obviously I am highly invested in the Orthos Commander 300! 
I prefer the more muted colours on a watch, if I'm looking for colour, I'll go nuts with NATOs.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

It seems like some folks are having a hard time making sense of all this. Maybe I can help.



docvail said:


> Excerpted from the as-yet unpublished FAQs:
> 
> *Why a new brand?
> *
> ...





docvail said:


> As an initial reply to the questions percolating around this new model, new brand, etc, particularly those which raise the question of why on earth I decided to do a series of sub homages, here's another draft excerpt from my still-as-yet-unpublished FAQ's on the matter:
> 
> *Why a line of Sub homages? Don't you hate them?
> *
> ...


People are either going to like these new models enough to buy them, or they won't like them enough to buy them, just like every watch ever made. I'm certainly not planning to launch a new brand with 8 models all in direct competition with other watches offering the same or more for less money.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> ......I'm just disappointed my carefully crafted responses are all gone! An interesting development from my perspective, I've seen a lot of forum arguments, and seen mods step in to calm things down but deleting posts is only something I've seen happen with offensive stuff. I'm quite happy with it as we can now get this thread back on track.


It depends who responds to the reported kerfuffle and if it's gone beyond the point of no return or not. I like to use the EMT/Doctor analogy; if an Admin/EMT responds they're going to stop the bleeding (unapprove/delete posts/threads) and stabilize the patient. If the forum Mod/Doctor wants to later edit posts and approve/reopen posts/threads then they may. If they are happy with the Admin/EMT's action they'll let it be.

In this case only 6 posts were unapproved. Most of the posts were collateral damage due to quoted rule 2 violations.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



CMSgt Bo said:


> It depends who responds to the reported kerfuffle and if it's gone beyond the point of no return or not. I like to use the EMT/Doctor analogy; if an Admin/EMT responds they're going to stop the bleeding (unapprove/delete posts/threads) and stabilize the patient. If the forum Mod/Doctor wants to later edit posts and approve/reopen posts/threads then they may. If they are happy with the Admin/EMT's action they'll let it be.
> 
> In this case only 6 posts were unapproved. Most of the posts were collateral damage due to quoted rule 2 violations.


Thanks. I'm really not that bothered about having my posts deleted. TBH it's a refreshing change (from some of the wild west style forums I've been a member of previously......) to see this kind of moderation.


----------



## DenverBuff (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So nice guy, would-be watch tycoon Doc introduces a new line of dive watches . . . . and the usual pillow fights among the members about movements, sizes and pricing turns into Wrestlemania XX. I don't get it.

I love me a good, affordable, reasonably-sized sub homage. To reiterate: a _good, affordable, reasonably-sized _sub homage. But like hookers and cops, there's never one of them around when you really want one.

Steinhart? Great watch, but the flat case and 52mm lug to lug length killed it for me. Flipped it. Invicta makes a good one but, well . . . let's not drag out that barrel and start shooting _those_ fish. Raven? The 40mm has been sold out for ages. MKII? I want a watch now, not in 2019. After that, you're talking Asia - Tisell, Armida etc. Tempted, but never pulled the trigger. And there's a guy in Maryland ,making 42mm versions. Let's not discuss Alpha or Parnis. Seiko makes a kinda sorta one, but . . . 100m.

Frankly, the best affordable milsub homage I've found is my SKX007 that NEWW modded last year.

But my point is . . . if I can get a 40mm, 200m sub/milsub watch from a guy in _Philly_ who will bust his a&# to make it right and ensure I'm happy, then I'm in. Doc, hollow out the tree and put those elves to work.

Just don't put a tail-wagging _cat_ on the dial . . .


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



DenverBuff said:


> So nice guy, would-be watch tycoon Doc introduces a new line of dive watches . . . . and the usual pillow fights among the members about movements, sizes and pricing turns into Wrestlemania XX. I don't get it.
> 
> I love me a good, affordable, reasonably-sized sub homage. To reiterate: a _good, affordable, reasonably-sized _sub homage. But like hookers and cops, there's never one of them around when you really want one.
> 
> ...


Please don't mention the Steinhart and the lugs, that's what kicked it off last night.......;-)


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



DenverBuff said:


> So nice guy, would-be watch tycoon Doc introduces a new line of dive watches . . . . and the usual pillow fights among the members about movements, sizes and pricing turns into Wrestlemania XX. I don't get it.
> 
> I love me a good, affordable, reasonably-sized sub homage. To reiterate: a _good, affordable, reasonably-sized _sub homage. But like hookers and cops, there's never one of them around when you really want one.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Anyone besides me interested in a PVD/DLC SnowFlake?Any chance of a few Doc?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'll bite. Who's the guy in Maryland? Hager?



DenverBuff said:


> So nice guy, would-be watch tycoon Doc introduces a new line of dive watches . . . . and the usual pillow fights among the members about movements, sizes and pricing turns into Wrestlemania XX. I don't get it.
> 
> I love me a good, affordable, reasonably-sized sub homage. To reiterate: a _good, affordable, reasonably-sized _sub homage. But like hookers and cops, there's never one of them around when you really want one.
> 
> ...


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Nice move Doc! I would definitely be in if it weren't for my Wilson watch work/Kemmner 6538 homage. But i still might be given your modular platform to mix and match...i'm assuming we can mix and match bezels and dials and hands...correct?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



sriracha said:


> Nice move Doc! I would definitely be in if it weren't for my Wilson watch work/Kemmner 6538 homage. But i still might be given your modular platform to mix and match...i'm assuming we can mix and match bezels and dials and hands...correct?


I doubt it. Doc said he wasn't in the business of modding....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Anyone besides me interested in a PVD/DLC SnowFlake?Any chance of a few Doc?


I hadn't planned on doing any PVD/DLC this time around.

Every additional 'option' effectively doubles the number of variations we're making, and at a certain point, it becomes difficult to manage for a small business like mine.

Just making the date optional on 7 models took us from 8 total to 15 SKUs. Adding DLC options would make it 30, which is just too much. I did 12 SKUs on the Phantom, and it's complicated enough.

Additionally, adding DLC isn't cheap. I wouldn't want to skimp and just do a lesser-quality PVD.

It's one thing if you're just doing the case, but when you add the bracelet - it gets complicated. I'm pretty sure each piece has to be separately coated, and I think there could be issues when you get into fitted parts with tighter tolerances. Higher quality means thicker coatings.

I'll keep it as a consideration for a future production run.



hwa said:


> I'll bite. Who's the guy in Maryland? Hager?


I believe he was speaking about Hager, who does make the Commando Professional, a 42mm MilSub.



sriracha said:


> Nice move Doc! I would definitely be in if it weren't for my Wilson watch work/Kemmner 6538 homage. But i still might be given your modular platform to mix and match...i'm assuming we can mix and match bezels and dials and hands...correct?


I'm not sure how all this talk of customization got started.

We're not doing any mixing and matching of dials, hands, or bezels. We took a 'modular approach' to the design, in the sense that we started with a single case, to be shared by all 8 models, then created those models through our choices for dials, handsets, bezels, and lume colors, but it is not a 'modular platform' in the sense that people can customize their watch as they order.

We're making 8 models. That's it. They'll be as you see them. Of those eight, seven of them will have the option of date window or no date window, but that's the only option.

Eight models, plus 7 date options equals 15 SKUs. That's all we're doing in this production, with at least 100 of each model (8 models), but no more than 200 of any of them. We'll figure out how many we're making of each version based on what we see once we start pre-orders, just as we did with the Phantom.

If someone wants to buy two or more, and swap the innards from one into another, in order to get a different bezel-dial combo, that's up to them. I'm definitely out of the mod business, now that the watchmaker I had doing mods has gone out of business. From now on, I'm only going to the watchmaker's for repairs.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> I hadn't planned on doing any PVD/DLC this time around.
> .


So does that mean NO DLC/PVD Mil-Sub as in the renders?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



E8ArmyDiver said:


> So does that mean NO DLC/PVD Mil-Sub as in the renders?


There aren't any renders with DLC/PVD. I think you were looking at a lume-shot, where the case looks darker, particularly because I converted it to grayscale, in order to obscure some of the details.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

a factory sub homage customizer ala h20 watches would definitely set you waaaay apart from the herd...just sayin'


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



sriracha said:


> a factory sub homage customizer ala h20 watches would definitely set you waaaay apart from the herd...just sayin'


Because 8 different models at once, 7 with date/no-date options, is something you see a lot of micros doing?

Trust me. We're already way apart from the herd. You've only seen a sliver of what's coming.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> There aren't any renders with DLC/PVD. I think you were looking at a lume-shot, where the case looks darker, particularly because I converted it to grayscale, in order to obscure some of the details.
> 
> View attachment 7141338


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Because 8 different models at once, 7 with date/no-date options, is something you see a lot of micros doing?
> 
> Trust me. We're already way apart from the herd. You've only seen a sliver of what's coming.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Testing one of the prototypes in Docs underground lab.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

When I posted I was waiting for the right "size", about three or four responded "there are already 40 mm subs." 40 mm isn't the only dimension, you know.

Lug to lug, crown, taper, THICKNESS, etc...


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

cerbereus...
phantom...
commander...

...this will likewise be a winner. pillow fights notwithstanding.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> *Why a line of Sub homages? Don't you hate them?
> 
> Thankfully, I've got some persistent friends. They helped me understand what was lacking in existing offerings, and what I could do differently, at a time when I was ready to hear it.
> *


This, my friends, is how you target a market and, hopefully, dominate. Of all the lessons Doc has tried to pass on (and please, let's not revisit them! :-d), being open and receptive to new/different ideas is probably the best.

Good on ya!



docvail said:


> *What makes these so different from other Sub homages?
> 
> First we designed the case we wanted. Most sub homages are larger and thicker than the originals, many with a blocky shape. We set some aggressive goals - we wanted at least [XX] ATM water resistance, in a case no more than 40mm wide and as thin as we could make it, but with a shape emulating the curves and lines of the original.
> 
> ...common design language - raised and domed sapphire crystals, fully-lumed bezels, big crowns, no crown guards, chamfered case sides, little touches of color, and a no-nonsense case back with minimal decoration.*


I have had next to no interest in a Sub or homage but find the engineering and size approach appealing.

Don't plan to get in on one of these, I like the dog too much to divert my saving.

Very excited to see the pre-production pieces. Should be interesting!


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Because 8 different models at once, 7 with date/no-date options, is something you see a lot of micros doing?
> 
> Trust me. We're already way apart from the herd. You've only seen a sliver of what's coming.


I'm curious to see what this means. I still believe that various sub homages really can't be that different from anything every other brand is doing. Especially since they're pretty true to the originals. I'll wait and see when they are all relieved. Maybe I'll be eating my words.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> When I posted I was waiting for the right "size", about three or four responded "there are already 40 mm subs." 40 mm isn't the only dimension, you know.
> 
> Lug to lug, crown, taper, THICKNESS, etc...


So your trying to say that those unknown measurements will be perfect for you? and that tens of other watches defenatly arn't that are 40mm?

You know, Doc makes a quality watch. There's absolutely no problem with you saying that your a fan of his, a fan of the watches and that you want to buy this watch as you know it's going to be good. But to imply that your buying it for the ' size ' when that's not known seems a little odd.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> It seems like some folks are having a hard time making sense of all this. Maybe I can help.
> 
> People are either going to like these new models enough to buy them, or they won't like them enough to buy them, just like every watch ever made. I'm certainly not planning to launch a new brand with 8 models all in direct competition with other watches offering the same or more for less money.


I was never a fan of the old l&h watches but as im a mainly sub homage guy that was why these new homages are very appealing I only hope its a 9015 as I prefer a high beat but I wouldn't be opposed if it used the nh35 to give us a cheaper watch

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



> *Originally Posted by docvail*
> What makes these so different from other Sub homages?
> 
> First we designed the case we wanted. Most sub homages are larger and thicker than the originals, many with a blocky shape. We set some aggressive goals - we wanted at least [XX] ATM water resistance, in a case no more than 40mm wide and as thin as we could make it, but with a shape emulating the curves and lines of the original.
> ...


If doc is really serious about getting this right, I hope he get rid of the dog logo as it is not a L&W original watch but an homage and there's no place for a dog logo in a serious homage watch! My 2 cents.. Doc will do whatever he I think he will surely loose some customers out with that logo and whereas he won't really loose any customers out without the logo as I don't think there is anyone on here who wouldn't want to buy the watch for missing the dog logo!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Maxy said:


> If doc is really serious about getting this right, I hope he get rid of the dog logo (...)


I'm sure that's the idea of "new brand", as has been mentioned more than several times...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



AC81 said:


> So your trying to say that those unknown measurements will be perfect for you? and that tens of other watches defenatly arn't that are 40mm?
> 
> You know, Doc makes a quality watch. There's absolutely no problem with you saying that your a fan of his, a fan of the watches and that you want to buy this watch as you know it's going to be good. But to imply that your buying it for the ' size ' when that's not known seems a little odd.


I am a fan, have to be honest. Have an Orthos and an Acionna. I also have a couple Omegas, a Ball, a VSA and some others for comparison, and a couple modded Seiko divers. I've owned a Huldra and some other micros. I've almost bought a Glycine (thin) and a Steinhart (really nice) a dozen times, but they're juuuuuuust not there. I'm one of many of the "persistant friends" who asked him to do this. I know what I told him about size. Most of his fans have more watches than I. I know what the others have told him.

I know exactly how big the Rolex is, and I've worn one. I know how thick it is and how it fits on my wrist. I have not worn a Steinhart, but I've read what others here have said. Same for most of their competitors.

So has Doc.

EDIT: But wait, there's more!

http://wornandwound.com/2012/04/30/side-by-side-steinhart-ocean-vintage-military-armida-a2/

Rolex watch case size dimension

Just peruse those specs. And I'm willing to learn. I have NOT seen all of the micros. Any 40mm, nicely curved, shorter lug, less than 12mm divers on a top-flight bracelet out there? But maybe that's for another thread...


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

My watches are cowering in the corners of the watch box trying not to be selected for the sell off. I generally like sub style watches. I have the invicta and while it's fantastic for the price, I want something a little higher end. I have the steinhart and feel the same way most of the rest do here. It's well executed but the size is a little awkward otherwise it would be a daily wearer.

Doc has a well earned reputation here and I don't see him going into a major venture half-assed. I'm really looking forward to the reveal and hope I can limit myself to just 1 or 2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> I am a fan, have to be honest. Have an Orthos and an Acionna. I also have a couple Omegas, a Ball, a VSA and some others for comparison, and a couple modded Seiko divers. I've owned a Huldra and some other micros. I've almost bought a Glycine (thin) and a Steinhart (really nice) a dozen times, but they're juuuuuuust not there. I'm one of many of the "persistant friends" who asked him to do this. I know what I told him about size. Most of his fans have more watches than I. I know what the others have told him.
> 
> I know exactly how big the Rolex is, and I've worn one. I know how thick it is and how it fits on my wrist. I have not worn a Steinhart, but I've read what others here have said. Same for most of their competitors.
> 
> ...


From that, it looks like the Rolex submariners are 13mm, the GMT master II mostly 12.4. Very few exeptions less than that. I think you'll find the Squale fits that perfectly (12.1mm), with bracelet. 
When people talk about the market being saturated, it really is. The BSHT thread is now 272 pages long, and that's only part 12, there's another 11 to look through. 
I don't want to sound too negative here. But there's really very little you can't find available with a sub homage. 
I'm sure if skrishnan had left a little message on here a while ago, saying he was going to do a marine deck influenced watch. He would have probably got a similar reaction "why, everyones doing that already" then when you see the 3 layer ceramic dial you understand why. 
That may well be the case when we see Docs sub. We all know it's going to be good, and we all know there's going to be lots of forum members that buy it. But it really is going to have to be exeptional to push itself out above all the others and continue to sell well. More so with the launch of a new brand with that. I think that's all people are struggling to get their head around. 
It'll all become clear soon.......


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



AC81 said:


> We all know it's going to be good, and we all know there's going to be lots of forum members that buy it. But it really is going to have to be exeptional to push itself out above all the others and continue to sell well.


Do these things sell outside of WUS. There's a cult like following for some of these microbrands on WUS. I don't see the same response on other forums. It seems like various forums have their various favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



WillMK5 said:


> Do these things sell outside of WUS. There's a cult like following for some of these microbrands on WUS. I don't see the same response on other forums. It seems like various forums have their various favorites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is only a guess but I think the overwhelming majority of sales come through this forum and maybe one or two others where members have "dual citizenship" and spread the word. I'm sure there are family members or coworkers that notice the watch and ask where it came from leading to a sale and maybe a few drive by Google search sales too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



WillMK5 said:


> Do these things sell outside of WUS. There's a cult like following for some of these microbrands on WUS. I don't see the same response on other forums. It seems like various forums have their various favorites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do advertise elsewhere. 
The forum is going to provide the bulk of pre orders, no question. But if there's nothing that follows that it would be pretty flat. We've seen most of the microbrands re-stock and those must be down to reasonable sales going down the line. Which arn't all going to be forum members. 
Internet advertising, we've seen Doc to magazine adds, Melbourne even sponsor a racing driver and a chef?? Yes a chef.... The word does get out to the muggles.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



DenverBuff said:


> But my point is . . . if I can get a 40mm, 200m sub/milsub watch from a guy in _Philly_ who will bust his a&# to make it right and ensure I'm happy, then I'm in. Doc, hollow out the tree and put those elves to work.


This is similar to the sentiment of people in the Shinola threads but ironically backwards, probably just because the models are not automatic (for the most part since the markup is kinda high too).

As others have mentioned, there are 40mm offerings but maybe not as refined. Squale may have the thinnest at 12.1mm. I guess Doc has a market if he can do 11-12mm? Well, to be honest, I think there will always be a market since the majority of enthusiast here have decent paying jobs and enough disposable income to try things, especially if they sympathize. Buying from Doc, having the community behind it, interacting and sharing thoughts here is something that Parnis or others are not going to give you and that is a competitive advantage for this new model. If you have a saturated market, the product itself will not always be the advantage. Sometimes, intangibles like the experience, the feel, the communication, the presentation, etc. are the key differentiatiors.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

And I just bought a OVM 2.0, come on Doc, you could have said a little early, now I have to hope that you watch will be worst....


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



> So nice guy, would-be watch tycoon Doc introduces a new line of dive watches . . . . and the usual pillow fights among the members about movements, sizes and pricing turns into Wrestlemania XX. I don't get it.
> 
> I love me a good, affordable, reasonably-sized sub homage. To reiterate: a _good, affordable, reasonably-sized _sub homage. But like hookers and cops, there's never one of them around when you really want one.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



MrCairo said:


> I'm sure that's the idea of "new brand", as has been mentioned more than several times...


Didn't read anywhere about logo but if you say so, that's good to hear..I realized over the years making Doc change that dog logo is as difficult as straighting the dog's tail. Looks like doc is finally opening up and listening to constant mocking of the logo and getting rid of it. Finally want to add that prefer the name Lew & Huey on my dial than Janis some 1000% more. L&W has more character and spunk then bland Janis on the dial.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Doc is slipping........

........we've not had a teaser image in about 48 hours :-d.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Maxy said:


> Didn't read anywhere about logo but if you say so, that's good to hear..I realized over the years making Doc change that dog logo is as difficult as straighting the dog's tail. Looks like doc is finally opening up and listening to constant mocking of the logo and getting rid of it. Finally want to add that prefer the name Lew & Huey on my dial than Janis some 1000% more. L&W has more character and spunk then bland Janis on the dial.


He's not getting rid of the logo, this sub homage is going to be under another name. L&H will still be there.....


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Maxy said:


> Didn't read anywhere about logo but if you say so, that's good to hear..I realized over the years making Doc change that dog logo is as difficult as straighting the dog's tail. Looks like doc is finally opening up and listening to constant mocking of the logo and getting rid of it. Finally want to add that prefer the name Lew & Huey on my dial than Janis some 1000% more. L&W has more character and spunk then bland Janis on the dial.


New brand implies new logo, or it wouldn't be a new brand. 
Janis Trading is, as Doc already explained, the umbrella company under which the brands will sit and not a brand in itself.
We don't know what the new brand is yet, but I'm detecting a geometric look to the blurs on the posted watch renders. Can't wait for the reveal!

Sent from my


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Doc is slipping........
> 
> ........we've not had a teaser image in about 48 hours :-d.


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Some may consider the sub homage market to be saturated. In this case, doc has already committed to producing his new line, so who really cares about discussing "are these different/unique enough to the layperson to be successful?" While i wish his business success, how well his watches sell and his finances in general are really none of my concern.

As a person whos bought and flipped multiple sub homages, currently and previously owned rolex sub/gmt/sd, done my own mods, and religiously follows the bsht ...i am incredibly excited about docs offerrings.

FOR ME it checks off a lot of boxes that i cant find in one package elsewhere at the price point i want.

40mm low profile case
no crown guards
20 to 18mm tapered bracelet with SELs
drilled lugs
Standard lume pip design on aluminum insert
vintage bezel and big crown
Options for date and lume color variations

just kidding, i do care about his finances because pls just take my money now


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7152058


Beautiful, loving this one and the milsub. Just wondering now, do the date version have cyclops? If so what's the magnification? Also, is the lume pip raised? 
Great job Cris and thanks for providing a timeline, I need to sell a couple pieces in order to fund this...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



laminads said:


> Some may consider the sub homage market to be saturated. In this case, doc has already committed to producing his new line, so who really cares about discussing "are these different/unique enough to the layperson to be successful?" While i wish his business success, how well his watches sell and his finances in general are really none of my concern.
> 
> As a person whos bought and flipped multiple sub homages, currently and previously owned rolex sub/gmt/sd, done my own mods, and religiously follows the bsht ...i am incredibly excited about docs offerrings.
> 
> ...


Cheers on all of the above, but a small point of correction, it's not aluminum.



MP83 said:


> Beautiful, loving this one and the milsub. Just wondering now, do the date version have cyclops? If so what's the magnification? Also, is the lume pip raised?
> Great job Cris and thanks for providing a timeline, I need to sell a couple pieces in order to fund this...
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


We're not doing a cyclops, so there won't be any magnification on the date window, if you go that route. The lume pip is not raised, it's recessed into the bezel, just like the rest of the markers.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7152058


Oh I like that one. The thing I really like is the chamfered edge along the case, reminds me of the tudor cases.

......thanks Doc!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> The lume pip is not raised, it's recessed into the bezel, just like the rest of the markers.


Sounds lovely.

I'm very excited to see the prototypes. These renders give a general idea of the broad vision behind these models, but it's the attention to detail that will make the watch.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I suppose that anybody who wants a cyclops can buy a cyclops and glue it on... Shouldn't be a hard mod, but I'll leave it to doc to say whether such a thing would void the warranty.



docvail said:


> Cheers on all of the above, but a small point of correction, it's not aluminum.
> 
> We're not doing a cyclops, so there won't be any magnification on the date window, if you go that route. The lume pip is not raised, it's recessed into the bezel, just like the rest of the markers.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Reading discussions about what I'm doing and how it'll work out before I've done it, and in this case, before I've even fully explained it, is always a bit surreal.

I'm no longer surprised when I read the doubtful comments. People are entitled to be skeptical. In fact, answering skepticism has been a motivating factor for me.

I don't expect everyone to get what I'm doing. I don't expect everyone to like it, or even agree with me when I say it's different. I don't care about making everyone a believer, and never have. I'm only looking to deliver something people want to those who want it, and I recognize there will always be people who don't want what I'm offering, for whatever reason, and the reasons never concerned me enough to worry about them much.

People have been asking me to make something 'smaller' for a while. People have been suggesting I make a sub for a while. People have suggested lots of things - change the name, the logo, the style, make a quartz, make a this, make a that, etc, etc, etc. Not every suggestion is worth listening to, not every idea is worth pursuing.

I resisted making a sub for the very reason so many people here seem skeptical - there are already so many of them. I didn't see the point. I was skeptical. So I don't blame others for being skeptical. But if you want to get what I'm doing, you have to let go of skepticism and listen, just as I had to give up on my skepticism and listen to the people around me.

I asked, why do a sub? Aren't there lots of subs already? What's missing?

Here's a synopsis of the discussion I had with some folks:

1. Most subs are too big - over 42mm, too long, too flat, too thick, too chunky or blocky. The original subs we like are ~39mm, and thin, with shorter lug lengths and more curves to the case.

Okay. So we make a sub that's smaller. How about 40mm, with a shorter lug length, and a thinner, curved case? But aren't there already some good choices that fit that bill? What's wrong with them?

2. They're all either too expensive, or too hard to get, or too long a wait, or they're not homaging the 'right' references, or they got the details wrong, or the quality isn't there...

Okay. So we'll make sure ours offers good bang-for-the-buck and gets all the details right.

While we're at it, instead of just doing what everyone else is doing, what can we do to set ours apart from the crowd even more? What little details can we add to make these our own?

Are there lots of sub homages? Yup. Are some less expensive? Absolutely, just as there are some which are more expensive. Do some of them seem comparable to these in some way? Sure, since you haven't seen the full picture yet, you can make any number of assumptions to support whatever comparison you want.

Is price the only factor? Does quality vary, even among watches with identical movements or specs? Do some watches warrant a higher price based on quality, details, customer service, and a host of other intangibles?

You can always compare any two watches, or any watch against any number of others, but that doesn't mean those are good comparisons. Quite often, they're not, because the watches aren't directly comparable.

As I see it, nothing I've made is directly comparable to anything else. I can always find some way of making a distinction. Unless someone wants to wait to see what I'm doing, then make the same exact thing, these won't be directly comparable to anything else, even if you're trying to compare them to other subs, and even though I'm certain many will argue that they are directly comparable, and that there's nothing 'special' about these.

That's cool. I don't need unanimous opinions. I just need a few hundred people to agree they are special enough to buy them. Based on the results of the conversations I've had with the guys I know who are into subs, I think you'll all eventually see the value in letting go of skepticism.


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

No PVD? Unfortunate. Still interested in how these play out...very optimistic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I was just about to pull the trigger on a steinhart ocean one vintage bay style.....just need to hold out until pre orders start on this......just hold out........


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



MP83 said:


> Beautiful, loving this one and the milsub. Just wondering now, do the date version have cyclops? If so what's the magnification? Also, is the lume pip raised?
> Great job Cris and thanks for providing a timeline, I need to sell a couple pieces in order to fund this...
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


It's funny, by "MilSub", I assume you mean the sword-hands version.

When my friends started to work on me about doing a sub, one of the reasons I resisted is I didn't want to do anything half-assed, which is how I thought it would be if I didn't really know the sub, and never really loved it the way so many people do.

My guys kept referring to how many people are engaged in those BSHT threads, and while I could easily see the market appetite, I didn't want to do anything that would come off looking cynical or opportunistic, like something a poser would do.

I quite literally recruited a handful of people I knew to be very into subs, and asked them to take me to "Sub School" - literally those were my exact words.

Among other nuances, I learned there were actually two "Milsubs". The first generation were issued by the MOD starting in the late 50's, the A/6538. These were the original big-crown, no crown-shoulders, 3-6-9 dial MilSubs, including (I guess), a later non-3-6-9 dial, the one worn by Connery, now known as the "Bond Sub", and a version with the red triangle on the bezel.

From '67 to '71, the MOD switched to that other icon, the Omega Seamaster 300. By the time they switched back to Rolex, it was a new version, the 5513/5517, which seems to be what most people think of when they hear "MilSub".

What we're doing here is really a case (mostly) inspired by the A/6538, but building other models off of it, including two with dial, hands and bezel like the 5513/5517.



Hornet99 said:


> Oh I like that one. The thing I really like is the chamfered edge along the case, reminds me of the tudor cases.
> 
> ......thanks Doc!


Right. While attending the above-mentioned sub-school, I was given a crash-course in the Tudor side of the sub style, as well as many nuances of design seen from both Tudor and Rolex in various iterations.

The discussion about which subs we'd make lasted several weeks, and included talk of several different variations from both brands, with arguments about marker styles, handsets, bezel styles, colors, etc.

This is what I mean when I say we took a modular approach. Yes, they're sub homages, but we designed a case that incorporated several elements we liked from the larger history, then narrowed the list down based on which markers, hands, bezels, colors we wanted to make in this production.
.
......Yer welcome.



Agent Sands said:


> Sounds lovely.
> 
> I'm very excited to see the prototypes. These renders give a general idea of the broad vision behind these models, but it's the attention to detail that will make the watch.


Indeed that's true.

However, Rusty's skill with the 3D renders has been constantly improving at a rapid pace, and he's already demonstrated how accurate his images can be when compared to reality. His illustrations here are based on the confirmed images and specs the factory sent us after two months of back-and-forth. So, while I understand people want photos of the real thing, I'm fairly confident whatever differences exist between these images and those images will be minimal.


----------



## DrewZ137 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Doc, glad you're finally making a smaller watch that would look good on wrists of almost all sizes. Super excited for this one, but my bank account isn't...hopefully I'll have the funds when pre-orders start.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> However, Rusty's skill with the 3D renders has been constantly improving at a rapid pace, and he's already demonstrated how accurate his images can be when compared to reality. His illustrations here are based on the confirmed images and specs the factory sent us after two months of back-and-forth. So, while I understand people want photos of the real thing, I'm fairly confident whatever differences exist between these images and those images will be minimal.


Oh, I've no doubt the renders are accurate. I like what I see. I just can't wait to see how lovely details like the recessed numerals (and, if my eyes don't deceive me, textured dials on certain variations) will look in good lighting conditions.

So far we've seen models with black dials and models with white dials. Anything in blue?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Agent Sands said:


> Oh, I've no doubt the renders are accurate. I like what I see. I just can't wait to see how lovely details like the recessed numerals (and, if my eyes don't deceive me, textured dials on certain variations) will look in good lighting conditions.
> 
> So far we've seen models with black dials and models with white dials. Anything in blue?


Yes.

You just haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Yes.
> 
> You just haven't seen it yet.


Doc, I'd read something about the numbers of watches you'd be potentially be doing for each variation, I was wondering if you get more pre-orders than the intended production numbers will you be upping the production run or would you be going for a later second run?


----------



## vaquerito (Jan 3, 2016)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Is there a convenient way to get on a list to get a PM when preorders open?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Doc, I'd read something about the numbers of watches you'd be potentially be doing for each variation, I was wondering if you get more pre-orders than the intended production numbers will you be upping the production run or would you be going for a later second run?


Doubtful.

I've committed to making at least 100 pieces of each of the 8 versions (counting date/no-date options as one version), and reserved 1,000 movements. I can't see the pre-order going so well that I'd sell out, or want to produce more than 1,000 pieces total, which is a large production for a micro-brand. As such, this is the only watch I plan to produce in 2016.

My guess (or hope) is we'll have enough interest in each version to warrant its production. But some might sell better than others, so we might only make 100 of some, and possibly as many as 200 of some other. I'm sort of expecting that to be the outcome, with quantities for each version ranging between 100 and 200.

If one or more of the versions isn't selling, we'll just not make it, and make more of some other versions instead, and anyone who wanted one of the version we're killing will have to choose another, or accept a refund if it comes to that.

I'd be very happy to find the demand is larger than I'm projecting, but we'll see. Without re-litigating past forum debates, I've got a vision of what I want this business to be, and it doesn't require me to produce and sell each model in huge numbers.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



vaquerito said:


> Is there a convenient way to get on a list to get a PM when preorders open?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


Creating a customer account on our website will automatically subscribe you to our email newsletter, which goes out maybe once per month, give or take, depending on what's going on.

Here's a link: https://www.janistrading.com/login.php?action=create_account


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Yes.
> 
> You just haven't seen it yet.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

This thread needs more pictures.

I cropped these pics, didn't change anything. If that's not OK let me know & I'll swap in the originals.









Just look at this thing in profile, the lines and proportions are great. Love the crown.

Here's a view with the crystal.










And from a higher angle.










I'm assuming double domed as there appears to be no distortion. Really highlights the depth of the dial in the tidy packaging.

I'm also finding myself drawn to the snowflake hands, which I've never much cared for. Matching them to the rectangular markers makes the design for me.










Definitely interesting. A recent thread reminded me that I have a couple of sets of alloy wheels that I don't need...


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hawkeye86 said:


> Doc has a well earned reputation here and I don't see him going into a major venture half-assed. I'm really looking forward to the reveal and hope I can limit myself to just 1 or 2.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This!! can't wait for the reveal. Love my black Tropik ss and have been aching for a white or blue dial watch with similar proportions but not identical. The case size, probably flatter profile, crown-guard less design and tapered bracelet are hitting on all cylinders here. I need to try out a 40mm case to make sure it's not too small, but my buddy's Rolex submariner looks just fine (but maybe he's just got girly wrists). 

Best,
C.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



devilsbite said:


> This thread needs more pictures.
> 
> I cropped these pics, didn't change anything. If that's not OK let me know & I'll swap in the originals.
> 
> ...


this. I've actually hated snowflake hands in the past. But....this......this has me interested in getting one with those hands....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



devilsbite said:


> This thread needs more pictures.
> 
> I cropped these pics, didn't change anything. If that's not OK let me know & I'll swap in the originals.


It's fine.




devilsbite said:


> I'm assuming double domed as there appears to be no distortion. Really highlights the depth of the dial in the tidy packaging.


It is a double-domed crystal. Our original design had a more pronounced side, and a sharper radius, which I think would have created slightly more distortion. We needed to make the crystal double-domed for clearance within the case (did I mention this is thin?).

When the engineers flip-flopped on what they'd originally told us about how thick the crystal would need to be, and we had to make it thicker than we were first told, we needed to reduce the edge height a bit, and increase the radius, to keep the total thickness down. In order to keep the general shape we wanted, we had to accept a 0.5mm greater total thickness than we'd been planning, otherwise it would have been very flat across the top.

I didn't realize how little distortion there would be until Rusty started updating his renders. I'm not positive, but I think a lot of the distortion we saw in the first set (the original design) was from the taller sides of the crystal, but whatever it was, I'm pretty sure his current renders are going to prove accurate, and we're not going to see a lot of distortion on this one.

When he illustrated the Legends Racer over a year ago, the distortion was so pronounced, it almost looked cartoonish. The dial looked like it was curved to the point of one side being vertical. Then we got the protos, and that was exactly what they looked like from the side.

Likewise, the dial does sit fairly deep below the crystal's outer surface, about 5mm. I wasn't happy about it at first. The dial sat closer to the top in our original version, and with the sharper curve in the crystal, it was more magnified, so it looked larger. It took me a couple of days to un-see the original and get used to the updated/current version.



devilsbite said:


> I'm also finding myself drawn to the snowflake hands, which I've never much cared for. Matching them to the rectangular markers makes the design for me.


I was never a fan of snowflake hands until we started working on these. We looked at other dial-handset combos, and I just thought that the square/rectangular markers looked best.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm not even half way through this thread and likely this has been addressed, but we WIS comprise THE Submariner homage market. Few run of the mill folk will have heard of Lew&Huey or know what a Submariner is (see recent posts on BSHT 12 about trying to strike up a conversation with the opening line "Nice submariner" only to be shot down with "It's a Rolex"). Seriously, and in contrast to the foregoing, the unwashed non-horological loving masses have long since moved beyond caring about the origin of a wrist watch. Frankly, the majority of people no longer wear one at all.

Anyway, all of which is to say that I think the market segment Doc is targeting live and breathe watches... The mdi to high level sub homage segment IS ripe for some innovation. As others have noted, 40mm homages are rare: MKII, Raven, Steinhart, Kemmner/Wilson Watch Works/Kiger, Helenarou come to mind. Of these, MKIIs and OWCs are rare (but exquisite) - the 40mm MKII's are as rare as rocking horse .... right now, Steinhart and Raven have quit the 40 mm segment to focus on 42mm offerings, and Kemmner et al. are extremely limited in output. Also, you don't seem to get just how polarizing the Steinhart case is: I've owned one and handled a couple of others and LOATHE it others LOVE it passionately.



AC81 said:


> I don't think you've understood the argument i was trying to make.
> There's no point explaining the whole idea of the 'Swiss marketing' again, and again. I know it, everyone who visits this thread probably knows it. But 'We' are a tiny portion of those that will be customers for any watch company.
> And with a sub homage, right off the bat you making a watch that looks like alot of others. You need something to make you to decide to buy 'that' watch. Whether that's price, Swiss made, have all crystals licked by polar bears it really doesn't matter.
> Outside of the WIS that hang around affordables, you must except that 'Swiss made' carrys some weight right? Doesn't matter how much is made in China, the layman doesn't know any of that. And they are 99% of the potential watch buyers.
> I'm sure i saw a pre-order price from doc that was around $400, well. That's what the Stienhards cost at the moment. Making a watch that looks just like them, for what will eventually cost more (outside of pre-order) and with what most will 'think' to be an inferior movement. (i'm not saying it's inferior you understand... )


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

In the hopes of ending, rather than belaboring the "Another sub homage? What's he thinking?" debate, perhaps this will answer the question (assuming none of my other posts did already)...

I thought the sub homage market was saturated, which is why I largely ignored it. But if it's so saturated, why wouldn't my friends shut up about it, instead of harassing me to make a sub? I swear, I couldn't make them quit no matter how much I begged. It was almost as if they enjoyed torturing me.

Why are there so many guys who seem so willing to go to such lengths to mod existing watches to get what they're looking for, if existing offerings are enough to fulfill market demand? Why bother with all the tools and parts if you can just buy what you want and be done with it already?

Why do we keep seeing more sub homages, if Squale, Steinhart, MKII, Kiger, Kemmner, Ticino, Tissell, Helson, Armida, Borealis, Tiger, Parnis, Alpha, Aramar, Raven, etc are all nailing exactly what the people want?

If you're not into subs, you probably don't get it. I wasn't into subs. I didn't get it. For that matter, if you're not into what L&H has been the last few years, you probably don't get it, the same way I don't get PAM homages, or SevenFriday, or a lot of other things I don't get.

You don't need to get it, if you're not into it. The people who are into it get it, and that's enough reason for me to pay attention to what they say, and give them what they want.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Why are there so many guys who seem so willing to go to such lengths to mod existing watches to get what they're looking for, if existing offerings are enough to fulfill market demand? Why bother with all the tools and parts if you can just buy what you want and be done with it already?


Exactly right.

This is why your "multiple models with date and no-date options" strategy strikes me as being inspired. There's something for almost everyone.

Has any microbrand ever attempted something as expansive as 15 variations of the same watch? I haven't heard of it, if so.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> It is a double-domed crystal. Our original design had a more pronounced side, and a sharper radius, which I think would have created slightly more distortion. We needed to make the crystal double-domed for clearance within the case (did I mention this is thin?).
> 
> When the engineers flip-flopped on what they'd originally told us about how thick the crystal would need to be, and we had to make it thicker than we were first told, we needed to reduce the edge height a bit, and increase the radius, to keep the total thickness down. In order to keep the general shape we wanted, we had to accept a 0.5mm greater total thickness than we'd been planning, otherwise it would have been very flat across the top.


Both happy accidents if you ask me. Seems like giving up 0.5mm for a cleaner design & better viewing is a fair trade.



docvail said:


> When he illustrated the Legends Racer over a year ago...


Why you gotta bring _that_ up? Don't you know by now it hurts me? :-d

Seriously, I appreciate the deeper dive you give.

Speaking of deep dives...the devil in me wants to guess you're going to 30ATM...maybe more?


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Nice. I see a 3-6-9 dial.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Man I can't wait for the prototype pictures. I'll reserve my judgments until they show up. Methinks that one of the variants will be the sub homage I've always wanted.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> Haha. Yep. Seems like some posts have been deleted. I was hoping you'd venture in earlier given your background. Oh well. Was good way to pass a Friday afternoon at the office while it lasted.


Reread the thread thinking I may have missed a page, now I get it.. kinda.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> In the hopes of ending, rather than belaboring the "Another sub homage? What's he thinking?" debate, perhaps this will answer the question (assuming none of my other posts did already)...
> 
> I thought the sub homage market was saturated, which is why I largely ignored it. But if it's so saturated, why wouldn't my friends shut up about it, instead of harassing me to make a sub? I swear, I couldn't make them quit no matter how much I begged. It was almost as if they enjoyed torturing me.
> 
> ...


Got nine of the brands Chris listed....

Adding Gigandet, another affordable, quality 42mm Sub with NH35 recently and 8215 before that. They are a PIA for folks outside of the EU to obtain.

And OWC, serious build quality 40mm and the Soprod A-10 inside.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



yankeexpress said:


> Adding Gigandet, another affordable, quality 42mm Sub with NH35 recently and 8215 before that. They are a PIA for folks outside of the EU to obtain.
> 
> And OWC, serious build quality 40mm and the Soprod A-10 inside.


Yup, I forgot OWC, Their sub sells for $1,100 - to START, with the Soprod movement. You'll pay $725 for one with a Sea-Gull movement.

Now tell me about what my prices ought to be.

I'm so over all the talk about prices. I make a very good product, sold at a very fair price, and I provide outstanding service. If people don't want to pay the prices I'm asking, fine, they can settle for something less from some other company. I'm not compromising on any of the above because people want to limit what they'll pay for this movement in a case made in that place, sold by a 'micro' brand (because apparently the smaller the company, the less money they're allowed to make?). I know the quality and value of what I'm selling. My customers know the quality (and they keep coming back for a reason). Everyone else is just guessing based on a picture and a spec sheet.

It's like saying you can buy a Corvette crate engine for $8k, and it's just an old-school push-rod V8. Awesome, but good luck driving the crate down the road. You can't touch an assembled Corvette for less than $80k, the prices only go up from there, and it'll smoke most DOHC sports cars costing twice as much.

EDIT/PS - Mine's thinner than the OWC, and while their specs list the case diameter as 40.5, the bezel is listed as 41.5, so, basically 42mm, with a 51mm lug-length (3mm longer than ours).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Yup, I forgot OWC, Their sub sells for $1,100 - to START, with the Soprod movement. You'll pay $725 for one with a Sea-Gull movement.
> 
> Now tell me about what my prices ought to be.
> 
> ...


No doubt. This customer is anticipating the movement vs. price quotient. Really want to see a 28.8k bph movement. Have it in the Helson, Steinhart, Squale, Borealis, Aramar, Tempest, Obris Morgan, OWC, Deep Blue, Makara, Zelos, C.Ward, Maratac, Marathon, etc. (not to mention Eterna, Oris, Mondaine, NOA and H2O)


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Yup, I forgot OWC, Their sub sells for $1,100 - to START, with the Soprod movement. You'll pay $725 for one with a Sea-Gull movement.
> Now tell me about what my prices ought to be.
> 
> I'm so over all the talk about prices. I make a very good product, sold at a very fair price, and I provide outstanding service. If people don't want to pay the prices I'm asking, fine, they can settle for something less from some other company. I'm not compromising on any of the above because people want to limit what they'll pay for this movement in a case made in that place, sold by a 'micro' brand (because apparently the smaller the company, the less money they're allowed to make?). I know the quality and value of what I'm selling. My customers know the quality (and they keep coming back for a reason). Everyone else is just guessing based on a picture and a spec sheet.


So, NH35 it is? I would pay (maybe around $50 than your current estimate) more if you manage to get 9015!

Just grabbed this Invicta for $50 bucks with very nice NH35 movement and not bad bracelet!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

What?!?!

I never said what the movement is. There's a lot I haven't revealed. Everything I've said about the new brand and new models is in this thread. If I haven't said it, then nobody knows, and I'll reveal it when I'm ready.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> I'm so over all the talk about prices.


I can't imagine how frustrating all the price discussion must be for you and others.

I read all the major watch blogs daily and at least 50% of the posts are complaining about cost, a good 25% more are nit picking dates and date window position and treatment. I get closer and closer to believing it is nothing but a ruse to give themselves a reason not to buy when it appears the real reason is more black and white.

As they say translated to a SFW way, "don't let the fatherless grind you down".

Edit: spelling


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



ilitig8 said:


> I can't imagine how frustrating all the price discussion must be for you and others.
> 
> I read all the major watch blogs daily and at least 50% of the posts are complaining about cost, a good 25% more are nit picking dates and date window position and treatment. I get closer and closer to believing it is nothing but a ruse to give themselves a reason not to buy when it appears the real reason is more black and white.
> 
> As they say translated to a SFW way, "don't let the fatherless grand you down".


Easy fix?

Stop reading the comments on the watch blogs.

Yer welcome.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Agent Sands said:


> Exactly right.
> 
> This is why your "multiple models with date and no-date options" strategy strikes me as being inspired. There's something for almost everyone.
> 
> Has any microbrand ever attempted something as expansive as 15 variations of the same watch? I haven't heard of it, if so.


MkII did it with the Kingston pre order. It was crazy how many versions there were.

Blue, with square indices and snowflake hands, no date... Early milsub, 5 minute markers on bezel, 3 6 9 dial, no date... Oh Momma! Pre order time!


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Easy fix?
> 
> Stop reading the comments on the watch blogs.
> 
> ...


It actually doesn't bother me, I usually get a good laugh out of it but I'm not selling anything. There are just some that would ..... if they were hung with a new rope.


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



ilitig8 said:


> I can't imagine how frustrating all the price discussion must be for you and others.
> 
> I read all the major watch blogs daily and at least 50% of the posts are complaining about cost, a good 25% more are nit picking dates and date window position and treatment. I get closer and closer to believing it is nothing but a ruse to give themselves a reason not to buy when it appears the real reason is more black and white.
> 
> ...


What I don't understand is if you are not interested in what doc is going to be bringing out why would you bother making a fuss? Either you're in all the way (me.....) and just are waiting to see the choices or you might be on the fence and the reveal will swing it for you or you just don't care.....

......either way it's all speculation until Doc stops teasing and reveals all.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> What I don't understand is if you are not interested in what doc or anyone else is going to be bringing out why would you bother making a fuss?


red added by me

I think more often than not it has to do with people justifying past purchase or future ones or giving themselves a reason not to make a purchase at all. It is just like everything saying over X dollars is ludicrous and everything under X dollars is trash, some people have to do mental gymnastics instead of just admitting what ever good is just not for them and move on.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Sad thing is, these may well sell better than doc's more original l&h creations.
Nothing really wrong with these designs, and I like that they are thin, but so little character compared to l&h products.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I was quite liking the Orthos but based on what I've just seen I think I'll wait.


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I have broken the like button on pics of this watch, I will also loose my job if this thread keeps getting updated and I check it every 5 minutes ;-).

Interesting conversation on the perception of value but I will let the man making it decide what he wants to make. I am sure he is not an idiot and will not make 1000 models of something he can not sell. If his product is aligned what I want and it has value to me (not price) then I'll buy it, if not then I won't.

Oh who I am kidding, take my money, take all my money, I want it already...........


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uk_browning said:


> I have broken the like button on pics of this watch, I will also loose my job if this thread keeps getting updated and I check it every 5 minutes ;-).
> 
> Interesting conversation on the perception of value but I will let the man making it decide what he wants to make. I am sure he is not an idiot and will not make 1000 models of something he can not sell. If his product is aligned what I want and it has value to me (not price) then I'll buy it, if not then I won't.
> 
> Oh who I am kidding, take my money, take all my money, I want it already...........


Holy cow! He's making 1000 models?!?!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

FYI, I am updating the first post with new pics as doc releases them.

EDIT: If I'm counting right, four of the 8 have now been revealed:

1. vintage looking milsub, sword hands
2. white honeycomb mercedes hands
3. black honeycomb 3-6-9 with mercedes hands
4. black/white with snowflakes.
5. a promise of a blue dial...
6.
7.
8.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Gotta' ask, what does that face signify, I mean other than "certain to die lonely."



MrCairo said:


> View attachment 7162066


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> Gotta' ask, what does that face signify, I mean other than "certain to die lonely."


It is taken from this here video.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I personally have moved passed the price of watch vs. movement debate. There are both low and high examples all over WUS .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



MrCairo said:


> It is taken from this here video.


I have decided that over half the time, I never REALLY know what's going on around here...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I WANT THIS! 








And maybe just one of these. 















Looking forward to the new series by doc.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

For me it is between these two.



















But the snowflake will win if it comes in dark blue!!!

PA: hwa, you might want to add that snowflake picture to the OP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



SimpleWatchMan said:


> I WANT THIS!
> View attachment 7163954
> 
> 
> ...


if only the white and 369 had something other than merc hands...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



ilitig8 said:


> As they say translated to a SFW way, "don't let the fatherless grind you down".


AKA: Non Illegitimi Carborundum.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Can anyone direct me to the email list for these? I didn't read all the posts and may have missed it. Also, will the logo and text be legible on the production versions? It's pretty blurry in these renders.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Daimonos (May 27, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Hmm... These looks very interesting. Might be so that I have to postpone purchasing Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jelliottz said:


> Can anyone direct me to the email list for these? I didn't read all the posts and may have missed it. Also, will the logo and text be legible on the production versions? It's pretty blurry in these renders.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


RE: EMAIL list, see post 227 of this thread.

The full reveal of the new brand and watches is in March. The logos and text are intentionally blurry to tease us until then.

Best,
- C.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



charliekilo98 said:


> RE: EMAIL list, see post 227 of this thread.
> 
> The full reveal of the new brand and watches is in March. The logos and text are intentionally blurry to tease us until then.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Any idea if there will be a blue one and the actual shade of blue will be?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jelliottz said:


> Thanks! Any idea if there will be a blue one and the actual shade of blue will be?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Pantone ref: "you really don't want to start that again, do you?" blue...

I'm pretty sure it will be one of these:
View attachment 7165794


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I could definitely use a blue (maybe even black) snowflake in my colleciton


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

loving the black snow flake, and the promise of 1000 models I have now signed him up for ;-)


----------



## epninety (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

If it's International Klein Blue, I'm in - just to watch the forum arguments about how it looks.

From Wikipedia - "In the 2010 novel _Zero History_ by William Gibson, the character Hubertus Bigend has a suit made of material in IKB. In the novel he states that he wears this because the intensity of the color frequently makes other people uncomfortable, and because he is amused by the difficulty of reproducing the color on a computer monitor."


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jelliottz said:


> Thanks! Any idea if there will be a blue one and the actual shade of blue will be?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I had this blue shirt once that I LOVED the color of!! LOVED!! Here is a pic with the cuff poking out:








Well......not this exact color mind you. It was much nicer when it was new! So this color without three-ish years of wear and washes. And general fading due to fabric degredation. Think there'll be something close to that?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

If you could please send a piece of that fabric, I'm sure doc will send it over to wherever the dials are being made for use as a color guide. Not to worry, it will assuredly be returned cleaned and pressed.



justadad said:


> I had this blue shirt once that I LOVED the color of!! LOVED!! Here is a pic with the cuff poking out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

thanks omega man, black tudor 'flake added to first post!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



justadad said:


> I had this blue shirt once that I LOVED the color of!! LOVED!! Here is a pic with the cuff poking out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hwa said:


> If you could please send a piece of that fabric, I'm sure doc will send it over to wherever the dials are being made for use as a color guide. Not to worry, it will assuredly be returned cleaned and pressed.


So when new it was similar to this shirt I'm wearing now? I took two images, iPhone 6 and Galaxy Note 5, to get a best real world view of the color. 
Iphone 6








Note 5









Supposed I should probably go outside to get a natural light shot too. Oh well. Chris can make this work if it's the blue you are indeed referencing from your past.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

hey, where's the crown on that phantom?



jelliottz said:


> So when new it was similar to this shirt I'm wearing now? I took two images, iPhone 6 and Galaxy Note 5, to get a best real world view of the color.
> Iphone 6
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

All this talk of blue is making me very uncomforta.....


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> hey, where's the crown on that phantom?


It's a LE Chris did for me.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

View attachment 7167922









or maybe









that is if url images ever work again on WUS


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Okay, based on this:



devilsbite said:


>


... it looks really appealing. Nice, clean, thin, sensible, pretty bevelled edges top and bottom, great crown clearance/access, sane bezel. Whining about homages aside, this looks very promising. No joke, this is a serious argument for why one should choose this over competitors.

Also, (not gonna quote because lazy), kudos to doc for actually mentioning (well, almost 'calling out') how some other brands measure the case width as the watch width and ignore the bezel overhang! Talk about misinforming their customers.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



devilsbite said:


> Why you gotta bring _that_ up? Don't you know by now it hurts me? :-d


You mean this old thing?


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So, given we know the watches are 40mm and we have a render showing the width and depth of the watch, we can infer the watch is...how thin? Sorry, don't have a ruler to hand. 

11.4mm 'ish? :-s


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jelliottz said:


> Thanks! Any idea if there will be a blue one and the actual shade of blue will be?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





jelliottz said:


> Can anyone direct me to the email list for these? I didn't read all the posts and may have missed it. Also, will the logo and text be legible on the production versions? It's pretty blurry in these renders.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


JZ =


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



lumens electrica said:


> So, given we know the watches are 40mm and we have a render showing the width and depth of the watch, we can infer the watch is...how thin? Sorry, don't have a ruler to hand. 


It's about _this_ thin.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Doc I think it looks rather lovely. May I ask if you're prepared to discuss how you plan on implementing the logo on the piece? Colour? Position? And so on.

I like the wacky Cerberus logo actually, but wonder how it fits on an iconic / conservative piece like a Sub homage.


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



rpm1974 said:


> JZ =


Dude... I look nothing like that. I don't have hair, and I do wear clothes. Sheesh.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm gonna go with 11.3mm...how does that compare to other 40mm subs?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jelliottz said:


> Dude... I look nothing like that. I don't have hair, and I do where clothes. Sheesh.
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Did I forget to mention it was a weekend photo?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



lumens electrica said:


> I'm gonna go with 11.3mm...how does that compare to other 40mm subs?


If that's right, then it's way thinner than just about anything else on the market in this style. A modern Rolex Submariner is 12.7mm (flat sapphire). Vintage ones are thicker than that (domed plexiglass). onders:

Did a quick search on other 40mm subs.

Helenarou Big crown: 16mm thick (domed sapphire)
MKII Nassau: 14.5mm thick (domed sapphire)
Kemmner/W3/Kiger: 13.2mm thick (domed sapphire)
Squale 1545: 12.2mm thick (flat sapphire and short hands)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jelliottz said:


> Can anyone direct me to the email list for these? I didn't read all the posts and may have missed it. Also, will the logo and text be legible on the production versions? It's pretty blurry in these renders.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk












This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jelliottz said:


> If that's right, then it's way thinner than just about anything else on the market in this style. A modern Rolex Submariner is 12.7mm (flat sapphire). Vintage ones are thicker than that (domed plexiglass). onders:
> 
> Did a quick search on other 40mm subs.
> 
> ...


How does this sit with the movements available? 9015? N35A? ETA??

Given that the depth rating is being promoted as something special, do we think this is in relation to how thin the watch is, or just that it's more than the usual suspects, i.e., better than 200m?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



lumens electrica said:


> How does this sit with the movements available? 9015? N35A? ETA??
> 
> Given that the depth rating is being promoted as something special, do we think this is in relation to how thin the watch is, or just that it's more than the usual suspects, i.e., better than 200m?


I'm going to say it would exclude the NH35a. That's a fairly hefty movement.

As to depth rating, all of those watches I listed are rated at 200m and *potentially* way thicker than what Chris is making. As thickness increases with WR, I'm going to go with dramatically thinner watch while still maintaining diving specs.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Miyota 9015: 3.9mm

Seiko N35A: 5.32mm

ETA 2824-2: 4.6mm

Soprod A10 is 3.6mm but I don't know how these compare price wise; Miyota seems to give a good price to performance package.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



lumens electrica said:


> Miyota 9015: 3.9mm
> 
> Seiko N35A: 5.32mm
> 
> ...


My hope is for the Miyota. Swiss (ETA and Soprod) will only drive the price sky high without adding any real value. The 9015 is a fantastic movement.

I don't have anything against the Seiko, but it's a bit chunky to play in the thin watch game.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So, 11.3mm, 200m water resistance and Miyota 9015...what can I sell?? ?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jelliottz said:


> My hope is for the Miyota. Swiss (ETA and Soprod) will only drive the price sky high without adding any real value. The 9015 is a fantastic movement.
> 
> I don't have anything against the Seiko, but it's a bit chunky to play in the thin watch game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I pretty much vote Miyota 9015 on almost all new microbrand watches these days. Reliable with a 28.8 beat rate for a affordable price.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

What about a nice Seagull movement Doc? Keeps the price down.......:-d


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I have a chubby for the white dial/blue bezel already.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Keeper of Time said:


> I have a chubby for the white dial/blue bezel already.


My pants haven't fit right since these pictures started showing up in threads. They're all too tight in the front.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'd suggest to Chris that he should sell additional various hand sets for each watch. The modders (jelliotz) would love to use them for playing dress up!

Chris loves special requests!



Uberyk said:


> if only the white and 369 had something other than merc hands...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



thach said:


> I'd suggest to Chris that he should sell additional various hand sets for each watch. The modders (jelliotz) would love to use them for playing dress up!
> 
> Chris loves special requests!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



thach said:


> I'd suggest to Chris that he should sell additional various hand sets for each watch. The modders (jelliotz) would love to use them for playing dress up!
> 
> Chris loves special requests!












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So we're getting plank kits with extra cases dials and our choice of hands right???


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jelliottz said:


> Dude... I look nothing like that. I don't have hair, and I do wear clothes. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you wearing your watch upside down?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> Why are you wearing your watch upside down?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's limited edition upside down Phantom just just like my no-crown Phantom.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> Why are you wearing your watch upside down?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only JZ can pull off the quad-self-portrait!!

Watch orientation is of little consequence to such badassery!!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Took me 2 days reading this thread. I must say the designs, the 40 mm and low height got me interested to the point that I have put on hold my Hamilton purchase. Even registered at Janis.

Now a wait and see for what Docvail has in store. Good luck.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Relo60 said:


> Took me 2 days reading this thread. I must say the designs, the 40 mm and low height got me interested to the point that I have put on hold my Hamilton purchase. Even registered at Janis.
> 
> Now a wait and see for what Docvail has in store. Good luck.


As today's exploits will prove, it always takes about 30 pages for these things to settle down and get good!!

You've joined at the optimal time!!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

^ get good!? Seriously dude!?

I read that someone said that their sister heard that this has a Miyota garbage can in it.

So you know what I can get an 8215 for on eBay ???? Like, seriously, like wayyyy less than this fully assembled watch. Like, pennies even dude. Fo' reals.

I won't pay more that $399.99 for something unless it has an IN HOUSE movement. Period. Resale value will be nothing for something with a 9015, because it's made in Asia and therefore inferior to the technically inferior 2824-2. Just sayin. Yer welcome.

Sarcasm is always free here. Send me a PM to any thread that needs sarcasm and I'll try my best.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So I'm done with all the speculation about how thick the case and crystal will be so I went straight to the source for answers!! Doc provided everything we needed! Clearly, as you can see here, the total thickness is exactly 11.7mm!









Wait, I think I can get more accurate from the isolated image! Yep! 15.8mm!!









Ya know....I bet if I turn the isolated image on it's side I can get even more accurate!!









And there you have it!! 25.7mm thick!!

Technology for the win!!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ get good!? Seriously dude!?
> 
> I read that someone said that their sister heard that this has a Miyota garbage can in it.
> 
> ...


Sonic's here!!! You know the Commander thread didn't pick up until the Sonic/Justa team showed up either!! Let the show begin!!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Actually, since there has been zero information about the movement (afaik), and since it is a thin watch, it might even be a quartz watch.
In mechanical, the 9015 could be possible. I have a Dagaz Thunderbolt with the 9015 and it is 12.1mm thick and difficult to imagine it being even thinner.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ get good!? Seriously dude!?
> 
> I read that someone said that their sister heard that this has a Miyota garbage can in it.
> 
> ...


Hah!

It's funny because it's sarcastic.

You know what's not funny?

$h1tting yer trousers.









You guys don't even know what's coming.

Just start stocking up on TP and wet wipes.

Trust me.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I actually don't even like watches anymore. I just keep coming in here to read this stuff.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

See a doctor if that lasts longer than four hours.



Keeper of Time said:


> I have a chubby for the white dial/blue bezel already.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



MrDagon007 said:


> Actually, since there has been zero information about the movement (afaik), and since it is a thin watch, it might even be a quartz watch.
> In mechanical, the 9015 could be possible. I have a Dagaz Thunderbolt with the 9015 and it is 12.1mm thick and difficult to imagine it being even thinner.


There's only one problem with your theory.









You know what the trick is to making a watch thinner?

You actually have to WANT to make it thinner, enough to put the WORK into making it thinner.

You think I spent two months dickering back-and-forth with my factory to get the thickness down to where everyone else's watch already is?

Seriously, it's like you guys don't even know me.

If I just wanted to make it 'thin', I would have had prototypes by now. I could have easily settled for the first answer they gave me (or the second answer, or the third answer), and it would be as thin as any other watch. But I didn't do that. I questioned everything.

I wasn't satisfied with just making it 'thin'. When I say we pushed the envelope on the engineering, does that sound like I just searched for the thinnest movement? You guys think I'm BS'ing when I say these things?

When I say I design watches, I mean I DESIGN watches. I'm not picking parts out of a catalog. That's for the other guys. We don't let the factory do the designs for us. We draw it to look the way we want it. If I showed you what I had in mind for project Hydra, yer frickin' head would explode. I had to put that one in a time capsule until the world is ready for it.

We literally went over every single aspect and component of this design in order to wring every last fraction of a mm out of it. I'm not just talking about choosing a thin movement, but digging into the physics of how thick each component really had to be to achieve the desired specs, how much clearance we needed for the hands, how tall the markers had to be, how thick the dial had to be, how thin we could get the movement spacer, and on and on.

That's what I spent two months arguing over. And when I was done, my factory told me they'd never put up with that $h1t from anyone else again, and asked me not to tell any other micro brands they made this watch for me, so no one would ask them to do the same thing for them, because I made myself such a pain in their a$$.

Yer welcome.

The crazy thing is I could have made it THINNER! We just didn't want to sacrifice the raised/domed crystal and sloped bezel. If we made the whole thing flat, it'd be as thin as a lot of dress watches.

And the thinness isn't even the only surprise!

"Oh, the sub market is so saturated, how's he going to set these apart?"

The same way I do with everything else.

Hard work, b1tche$.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I miss Jesse. And Walt. And Hank. Never liked Skyler.



docvail said:


> There's only one problem with your theory.
> 
> View attachment 7170866
> 
> ...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Ooh, do like! A modern milsub for the ages


docvail said:


> Hah!
> 
> It's funny because it's sarcastic.
> 
> ...


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Ha, seems like I'll be able to wear this under my Planet Ocean and I won't even notice it.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

After reading through the snob thread, I'm thinking the blurred logos might make a cool custom dial to drive people nuts...

Seriously Doc, as a new guy to the forum I have to say how cool it is that you come here and include so many people on a very cool new project. I have several other hobbies that include many forums and manufacturers seem to think there taboo for some reason.

I hope I can afford one when they come out, can't wait to hear more as they move forward!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> There's only one problem with your theory.
> 
> View attachment 7170866
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, I had not yet seen your caseback render. Automatic then, cool.
And yes I do respect your effort in bringing some real design and engineering to the table. Many OEM'd microbrand products are indeed rather thick, you went the extra mile which must have cost much effort and this is appreciated.
Being thin it elevates the design to sportly elegant style, like a Zenith rainbow elite diver (which still beats you at 9mm, hah!)


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

You win Doc. You had me at thin. I usually don't like straight up sub homages, but you are ramping up the tension. It either going to be **** the pants great or cry like a girl after the letdown.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



MrDagon007 said:


> Being thin it elevates the design to sportly elegant style, like a Zenith rainbow elite diver (which still beats you at 9mm, hah!)


Yep, thats the one! Zenith Elite Diver @39mm and 9mm.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Maxy said:


> Yep, thats the one! Zenith Elite Diver @39mm and 9mm.


A personal grail of mine, a strangely overlooked watch.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Hah!
> 
> It's funny because it's sarcastic.
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Hah!
> 
> It's funny because it's sarcastic.
> 
> ...


Bro-I'm quoting this cause I want to see it again.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7170522


Please tell me this is one of the 7 models that have the date option!

Prior to this, there were two watches I've set my sights on. Namely the OM EX II and the Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium.

I've been eyeing the Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium for the longest time and I love everything about the watch individually.
The great movement, plain, functional hands, simple dial with date window at 6, titanium case and bracelet (I've got a nickel allergy so this is a big plus for me), screw-down crown, ceramic bezel insert with lume.
As a whole though, it doesn't make me feel like I just have to own it.
And while the price of the Steinhart is reasonable, it's a watch that I would have to save up for and it's not something I could just pull the trigger on after a night of drinking.

On the other end of the spectrum, there's the OM EX II which is much more affordable and has decent specs as well.
I actually like the looks of the OM more than the Steinhart.
I'd have already bought it if not for the fact that it's currently out of stock.

And then we have the new sub homage from Doc.
It sits squarely between the two other watches on my list.
Looking at what's been said so far, I'm pretty certain I'm gonna like it.
Without knowing the detailed specs, I can't form a complete opinion about the value of the watch for myself.
I'll just say that the price is closer to the Steinhart than the OM.
If I do eventually get Doc's sub, it will be because to me, all the good things I've read about him and his brand help to close the gap in terms of perceived value.

I do not currently own any of his watches, this would likely be the first of many, I hope.
While I wish Doc's company all the best, I do hope he continues to make great watches that are priced within my reach.

Thanks Doc!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Only the blue-dial version will be no-date only. The rest will have date window as an option.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



MrDagon007 said:


> Being thin it elevates the design to sportly elegant style, like a Zenith rainbow elite diver (which still beats you at 9mm, hah!)


9mm is impressive. Did Doc tell us it was greater than 9mm?



Maxy said:


> Yep, thats the one! Zenith Elite Diver @39mm and 9mm.


Nice looking watch. Looks like they went thinner by going with the flat crystal and bezel that Doc wasn't willing to sacrifice.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Zinzan said:


> 9mm is impressive. Did Doc tell us it was greater than 9mm?
> 
> Nice looking watch. Looks like they went thinner by going with the flat crystal and bezel that Doc wasn't willing to sacrifice.


Edited:

I don't think the height was officially confirmed yet.
However, when measuring the pixels in this render:








And knowing that it has 20mm lugs, it looks like the height of the case (without protruding crystal) is around 10.75-10.80 mm, that is well done. (The zenith is a tad thinner due to flat crystal and bezel, otherwise would be similar).
With a crystal dome it should be around 12mm then, similar to a squale atmos and 1mm thinner than a steinhart ocean 1.
However I must say that it does look more slender on the total watch renders !

Though I am in general more a fan of l&h's expressive designs rather than homages, I must say that the snowflake model looks particularly crisp on render.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Only the blue-dial version will be no-date only. The rest will have date window as an option.


Excellent! Thanks Doc! I'm really looking forward to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Guys guys guys. We're all missing the main point. Sure, thinness is nice. *But will this have a 2000m depth rating?

*Also, srsly doc, where are the double helium escape valves?


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

This is absolutely beautiful... Knowing how well Doc's watches have turned out, I'm sure this sub homage is going to be hard to beat. Count me in for the white lumed milsub!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So by my count that makes it a milsub in vintage or white lume with or without date (4), a white dial date/no date (2), a black snowflake date/no date (2), a 369 black date/no date with vintage (and possibly white) lume (2 or 4?) and a blue snowflake? (1), which makes it 11 or 13 of the 15!

I am intrigued by what the last 2(4) options could be. Maybe a black bay red style, or how about a hulk? Or will Chris do something completely different? I guess that as he has mentioned using the classics as his start point it will probably be one of the more recognised styles.

If you take into account the fact they will be date/no date that leaves only one or two designs left to declare.

So whats it going to be..........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Stocking up on TP. Maybe a bottle of Jergens too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Finished reading the whole 34 pages. Seems like i missed the most fun part LOL. Can't wait for the hongkong story part 2!

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Only the blue-dial version will be no-date only. The rest will have date window as an option.


YOU BASTARD!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

JZ, you have been called names... but this one just knocked it out of the park !!! LOL !!! Made my day !!!


rpm1974 said:


> JZ =


Errr... you forgotten the Omega SMP? It is a homage and it is thin, isn't? ;-)



jelliottz said:


> If that's right, then it's way thinner than just about anything else on the market in this style. A modern Rolex Submariner is 12.7mm (flat sapphire). Vintage ones are thicker than that (domed plexiglass). onders:
> 
> Did a quick search on other 40mm subs.
> 
> ...


Is that packing peanuts in the back for the plank orders Doc, behind you?



docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Chris is not only going to give the options of hand sets, he is going to give the option of what movement to choose from... right Chris?



thach said:


> I'd suggest to Chris that he should sell additional various hand sets for each watch. The modders (jelliotz) would love to use them for playing dress up!
> 
> Chris loves special requests!





docvail said:


> View attachment 7169114
> 
> 
> View attachment 7169122





Uberyk said:


> So we're getting plank kits with extra cases dials and our choice of hands right???


Oh, the engineer in you Justada' !!!!!



justadad said:


> So I'm done with all the speculation about how thick the case and crystal will be so I went straight to the source for answers!! Doc provided everything we needed! Clearly, as you can see here, the total thickness is exactly 11.7mm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## JoeRogan (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7170522


UNNNNGGGGGGHHHHHHHH YESSSSSSS


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I am a little late to the party and apparently missed out on the pillow fight. I'm not even a fan of Subs, but these look very tempting. The thinness alone makes them very special. Anything below 12mm is a win and these seem to be closer to 11. There's some serious design work going into those, they are not lazy homages at all. Only problem is choosing from the many cool options. Too bad that sparky won't be making an appearance, I like the little guy. Very exciting all around. Great job Chris!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Omegafanboy said:


> So by my count that makes it a milsub in vintage or white lume with or without date (4), a white dial date/no date (2), a black snowflake date/no date (2), a 369 black date/no date with vintage (and possibly white) lume (2 or 4?) and a blue snowflake? (1), which makes it 11 or 13 of the 15!
> 
> I am intrigued by what the last 2(4) options could be. Maybe a black bay red style, or how about a hulk? Or will Chris do something completely different? I guess that as he has mentioned using the classics as his start point it will probably be one of the more recognised styles.
> 
> ...


I haven't revealed any details about the blue dial yet, so let's say there are still three yet to break cover.

I should probably prepare everyone for the revelation that one of the models isn't really a sub homage at all, and as such, it's a bit of an outlier from the rest of the group. But there's a particular itch I've been trying to scratch for some time, and I saw an opportunity to do it with this case.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> I haven't revealed any details about the blue dial yet, so let's say there are still three yet to break cover.
> 
> I should probably prepare everyone for the revelation that one of the models isn't really a sub homage at all, and as such, it's a bit of an outlier from the rest of the group. But there's a particular itch I've been trying to scratch for some time, and I saw an opportunity to do it with this case.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


*gulp* Explorer?!?!?!?! No wait, I didn't see any 36mm cases mentioned so best not to hope...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> *gulp* Explorer?!?!?!?! No wait, I didn't see any 36mm cases mentioned so best not to hope...


No. This the case we're using for all of them. Yer way off. When I say it's an outlier, I mean it's completely outside the realm of the related, the way Snow White stood out among the seven dwarves.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> No. This the case we're using for all of them. Yer way off. When I say it's an outlier, I mean it's completely outside the realm of the related, the way Snow White stood out among the seven dwarves.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Hah!
> 
> It's funny because it's sarcastic.
> 
> ...


I just realized this morning that the image above is not correct. The minute markers should not be touching the hour markers, and the hands should be a hair longer.

I'll update the thread with a better image when I return to my office.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> View attachment 7179490












This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> I haven't revealed any details about the blue dial yet, so let's say there are still three yet to break cover.
> 
> I should probably prepare everyone for the revelation that one of the models isn't really a sub homage at all, and as such, it's a bit of an outlier from the rest of the group. But there's a particular itch I've been trying to scratch for some time, and I saw an opportunity to do it with this case.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I guess I was just hoping on a blue snowflake.......

As for the other two, register my interest as piqued !!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Omegafanboy said:


> I guess I was just hoping on a blue snowflake.......
> 
> As for the other two, register my interest as piqued !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand. I'm just saying I can neither confirm nor deny what the blue dial looks like at this time.

You'll just have to wait and see.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> No. This the case we're using for all of them. Yer way off. When I say it's an outlier, I mean it's completely outside the realm of the related, the way Snow White stood out among the seven dwarves.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Snow White you say? When I think of snow white watches, this comes to mind... 









Best,
- C.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Only the blue-dial version will be no-date only. The rest will have date window as an option.


I'm taking a wild guess at a blue dial snowflake with vintage coloured lume (maybe a "faded" bezel as per the other black vintage options shown?), hence the date wheel (black or white) not matching, hence no date option.

This would win you the sub game, just sayin...

Also, if this does not turn out to be an option, we are "Friends Off"!


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Omegafanboy said:


> I guess I was just hoping on a blue snowflake.......
> 
> As for the other two, register my interest as piqued !!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking field watch... 369 dial...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



charliekilo98 said:


> Snow White you say? When I think of snow white watches, this comes to mind...
> 
> View attachment 7179658
> 
> ...


Yer ice cold.

No. That ain't Snow White.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> I just realized this morning that the image above is not correct. The minute markers should not be touching the hour markers, and the hands should be a hair longer.
> 
> I'll update the thread with a better image when I return to my office.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Here we go.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



fastfras said:


> I'm thinking field watch... 369 dial...


Err, probably not.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> I should probably prepare everyone for the revelation that one of the models isn't really a sub homage at all, and as such, it's a bit of an outlier from the rest of the group. But there's a particular itch I've been trying to scratch for some time, and I saw an opportunity to do it with this case.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I have been thinking about this comment from Chris and I realised something. Of all of his designs I have liked them all (except one) and could easily have bought most of them in a number of colours if I had the money. Which means therefore that we have the same taste in watches.

This leads me to realise that this out of the box, non-compliant, sub will almost certainly be to my taste too!!!

I was already struggling to decide between the Milsub and the Snowflake. Now I fear there will be something else to fight for my attention and I cannot afford to buy more than one of these if I am being realistic!!!

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Lume shot, vintage MilSub.









Anyone want to list all the under ~$600, automatic, ~40mm big-crown/no crown-guard sub homages there are with lumed bezel indices, under 12mm thick, less than 50mm long with curved lugs, chamfered case sides, date-window optional, raised/domed sapphire crystals, solid-end-link bracelets that come in 7 or 8 different varieties, including a white dial and 3-6-9 with honeycomb dial texture, two different MilSubs and a Tudor?

Anyone?

Bueller?

Differentiated enough yet?

Still not done. Still more coming.


----------



## raptus (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



KJRye said:


> I'm taking a wild guess at a blue dial snowflake with vintage coloured lume (maybe a "faded" bezel as per the other black vintage options shown?), hence the date wheel (black or white) not matching, hence no date option.
> 
> This would win you the sub game, just sayin...
> 
> Also, if this does not turn out to be an option, we are "Friends Off"!


This. This please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Sorry Chris, your snow white watch is just another homage. Even the big crown.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Lume shot, vintage MilSub.
> 
> View attachment 7180794
> 
> ...


hawt...
that even makes the date window look good.


----------



## raptus (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



synaptyx said:


> This is all just my opinion. This is a competitive market indeed, but there's plenty to nitpick in the current higher profile offerings.
> 
> We know Steinhart could have cornered the 40mm sub homage market a long time ago, but they stubbornly refused to keep 40mm subs in their lineup and moved to 42mm. The Ocean One series are a great value proposition But there are aspects of the case design beyond the 42mm that are problematic for those with even mid size wrists. Those flat lugs. That wide bracelet. The strange non-sub case profile.
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head, I think, and this bears repeating. There are a lot of sub hommages out there, but almost none manage to strike that balance of elegance and simplicity that the original subs do.

I was lucky enough to get in on the MK II game when there was some to order, and I've found it worth it, even if it was comparatively expensive.

Excited to see what this project will bring. Would be into a nice snowflake. And that waffle-textured dial sounds interesting too. Yay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Lume shot, vintage MilSub.
> 
> View attachment 7180794
> 
> ...


Oh Doc you're killing me here. This means I'll probably have to set aside enough for two just in case I can't decide.........

I hate you now.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Anyone want to list all the under ~$600, automatic, ~40mm big-crown/no crown-guard sub homages there are with lumed bezel indices, under 12mm thick, less than 50mm long with curved lugs, chamfered case sides, date-window optional, raised/domed sapphire crystals, solid-end-link bracelets that come in 7 or 8 different varieties, including a white dial and 3-6-9 with honeycomb dial texture, two different MilSubs and a Tudor?
> 
> Still not done. Still more coming.


Looks like it'll very difficult to select/order just 1 watch from the 8 designs.. so, let me be the first one to ask.. _what's the discount options if you are buying minimum 3 watches at pre-order?_


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Would you like to know the toughest part of reading this thread?

Knowing WAY more than any of you and not being allowed to scream it out. GAH!!! I can't take it... Here's an unauthorized render! Shh! Don't tell Chris.









Disclaimer: The bracelet in this render is conceptual. While it does taper from 20mm at the lugs to 18mm at the clasp, the actual angle of the taper may vary.

Trust me when I say that you will be impressed with the final product. Is it March/April yet?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Maxy said:


> Looks like it'll very difficult to select/order just 1 watch from the 8 designs.. so, let me be the first one to ask.. _what's the discount options if you are buying minimum 3 watches at pre-order?_


If you date Doc's sister (see earlier posts for details......), you get a 10% discount........


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Oh Doc you're killing me here. This means I'll probably have to set aside enough for two just in case I can't decide.........
> 
> I hate you now.


Doc is in full eff you mode now...
Throwing deep bombs while up by about 12 TDs...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> If you date Doc's sister (see earlier posts for details......), you get a 10% discount........


If you date Doc, you get 10% less.

TWSS anyway.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



rpm1974 said:


> If you date Doc, you get 10% less.
> 
> TWSS anyway.


Do NOT start that again.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> Doc is in full eff you mode now...
> Throwing deep bombs while up by about 12 TDs...


Got the first line but you completely lost me on the second........

Deep bombs? 12 TDs?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> Doc is in full eff you mode now...
> Throwing deep bombs while up by about 12 TDs...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Lume shot, vintage MilSub.
> 
> View attachment 7180794
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Got the first line but you completely lost me on the second........
> 
> Deep bombs? 12 TDs?


It's American Football.

It would be like Manchester United being up by, I dunno, one, or something. What's a blowout in what you blokes call "Football"?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Got the first line but you completely lost me on the second........
> 
> Deep bombs? 12 TDs?


For those where football is a sport actually using your feet...

Eff you mode/Throwing deep bombs while up by 12TDs. 
In American Football terms, means coming out and blatantly trying to add to the score differential (with big passing plays) and to embarrass the other team.
The "gentlemanly" thing to do would be to run the ball on every possession and let the time expire gracefully.
Akin to Messi pulling a trick penalty shot the other day, or pulling one of your central defenders for an extra striker when you're already up by 3 goals.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Relo60 said:


> docvail said:
> 
> 
> > Lume shot, vintage MilSub.
> ...


Ummm...

Lumed bezel indices?

Under 12mm thick with raised & domed sapphire?

Big-crown/no crown-guards case with chamfered case sides and downward curved lugs?

Date/no-date optional?

Textured dials?

I'm pretty sure none of the ones you've listed can tick off all those boxes, if any.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> It's American Football.
> 
> It would be like Manchester United being up by, I dunno, one, or something. What's a blowout in what you blokes call "Football"?





Uberyk said:


> For those where football is a sport actually using your feet...
> 
> Eff you mode/Throwing deep bombs while up by 12TDs.
> In American Football terms, means coming out and blatantly trying to add to the score differential (with big passing plays) and to embarrass the other team.
> ...


Thanks for trying guys, but for someone that follows neither American football or the original football (soccer....) none of this makes much sense, but I get the gist.........


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Thanks for trying guys, but for someone that follows neither American football or the original football (soccer....) none of this makes much sense, but I get the gist.........


You see, the bowler hurls the ball toward the batter who tries to play away a fine leg. He endeavors to score by dashing between the creases, provided the wicket keeper hasn't whipped his bails off, of course.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> It's American Football.
> 
> It would be like Manchester United being up by, I dunno, one, or something. What's a blowout in what you blokes call "Football"?





Uberyk said:


> For those where football is a sport actually using your feet...
> 
> Eff you mode/Throwing deep bombs while up by 12TDs.
> In American Football terms, means coming out and blatantly trying to add to the score differential (with big passing plays) and to embarrass the other team.
> ...





Uberyk said:


> You see, the bowler hurls the ball toward the batter who tries to play away a fine leg. He endeavors to score by dashing between the creases, provided the wicket keeper hasn't whipped his bails off, of course.


Have you got a Moto GP analogy? That would work for me.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> It's American Football.
> 
> It would be like Manchester United being up by, I dunno, one, or something. What's a blowout in what you blokes call "Football"?





Uberyk said:


> For those where football is a sport actually using your feet...
> 
> Eff you mode/Throwing deep bombs while up by 12TDs.
> In American Football terms, means coming out and blatantly trying to add to the score differential (with big passing plays) and to embarrass the other team.
> ...





docvail said:


> Ummm...
> 
> Lumed bezel indices?
> 
> ...


Textured dials you say? On all the models?


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Have you got a Moto GP analogy? That would work for me.......


Valentino Rossi lapping the entire field... 3 times!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Have you got a Moto GP analogy? That would work for me.......


umm... Valentino Rossi riding backwards on the last 10laps? Best I can do...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Lume shot, vintage MilSub.
> 
> View attachment 7180794
> 
> ...





docvail said:


> Ummm...
> 
> Lumed bezel indices?
> 
> ...


My interest now turning into excitement.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Textured dials you say? On all the models?


I did say textured dials.

I did NOT say on all the models.

Let's not get distracted.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> It's American Football.
> 
> It would be like Manchester United being up by, I dunno, one, or something. What's a blowout in what you blokes call "Football"?





Uberyk said:


> For those where football is a sport actually using your feet...
> 
> Eff you mode/Throwing deep bombs while up by 12TDs.
> In American Football terms, means coming out and blatantly trying to add to the score differential (with big passing plays) and to embarrass the other team.
> ...





fastfras said:


> Valentino Rossi lapping the entire field... 3 times!


......and we have a winner folks! Thanks |>

Sorry for being slow, just slightly distracted with my tablet deciding to reboot it's self every minute after an update! o|


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> I did say textured dials.
> 
> I did NOT say on all the models.
> 
> Let's not get distracted.


I am distracted Doc, tablet technical issues........


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

For those wondering about the new brand, I just posted my FAQ's - FAQ's about our new brand, NTH, and its first models. - Janis Trading Company

And I've added 5 of the 8 models to the Coming Soon page - Coming Soon - NTH Subs - Janis Trading Company


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> For those wondering about the new brand, I just posted my FAQ's - FAQ's about our new brand, NTH, and its first models. - Lew & Huey
> 
> And I've added 5 of the 8 models to the Coming Soon page - Coming Soon - NTH Subs - Lew & Huey


Santa Cruz and an Amphion for me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> Santa Cruz and an Amphion for me.


Nacken for me at the moment......


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

(hey doc, you revealed the depth rating in the description, just FYI if you wanted to keep it under wraps)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



onomato said:


> (hey doc, you revealed the depth rating in the description, just FYI if you wanted to keep it under wraps)


Missed that! And now the site is down for maintenance.......


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I AIN'T NO SNITCH

But I am horologically aroused.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



onomato said:


> (hey doc, you revealed the depth rating in the description, just FYI if you wanted to keep it under wraps)


Cheers for the heads-up, mate.



Hornet99 said:


> Missed that! And now the site is down for maintenance.......


Ya gotta be quick to catch me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Cheers for the heads-up, mate.
> 
> Ya gotta be quick to catch me.


I was on a tablet reboot session Doc........

.......you snooze you lose I suppose!


----------



## shamcat (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Loving this thread so far. Look forward to the reveals


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



onomato said:


> (hey doc, you revealed the depth rating in the description, just FYI if you wanted to keep it under wraps)





Hornet99 said:


> Missed that! And now the site is down for maintenance.......


What has been seen, can not be unseen...

I saw it too, but I'm not telling.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

[email protected], following but not closely enough, s?i+!
Might as well admit "I love big crowns and I can't deny!"
All intriguing. Here's what came to mind when you said snowwhite...









Anyway,
Well done, Sir.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Lume shot, vintage MilSub.
> 
> View attachment 7180794
> 
> ...


wow, looking good! And under 12mm? Is that after the dome? 
Anyway doc, can't help but noticed the date window looks right at the 4.30 position. Are you printing your date wheel too? Did the movement happen to allow such position? Or was it just because angled picture?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> What has been seen, can not be unseen...
> 
> I saw it too, but I'm not telling.


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Well, depth rating was gone by the time I looked, but the new brand is there: NTH. I like it. As sub homage names go, it's no "Bagelsport", or "Deer Fun", but the logo is classy, and yeah, I like it. Count me in Team "Enth", pronunciation-wise.


----------



## JoeRogan (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I don't mind that logo at all, it's pretty clean and unobtrusive. Some of the sub homage brand logos have definitely turned me off to their watches despite the overall designs being nice. Kind of lost me a bit at the model name fonts though, I'm not a font expert by any means so I don't know what that one is called, but style-wise it doesn't seem to jive with the overall design or even the parent logo. I'm the kind of person that is also fine with watches having no model name on the dial though, I don't think it's necessary at all. Especially in a case like this where each "model" is essentially a dial and hands swap.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



JoeRogan said:


> I don't mind that logo at all, it's pretty clean and unobtrusive.


where do you guys keep seeing the logo?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



GlenRoiland said:


> where do you guys keep seeing the logo?


Pick any one of them:
Coming Soon - NTH Subs - Janis Trading Company


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

This thread is fast becoming "The Other Hood of Submariner Homages" ;-)

All the best on your endeavor!!

RD


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

The logo sure beats Squale's though I for one will miss the wifi dog!


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm looking forward to the big reveal. My fav is the Santa Cruz, maybe with a navy blue rubber strap. BTW, Pantom is still dominating my wrist time.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

The Squale logo is a big turnoff. Only the Bernhardt logo is worse.

The NTH logo is cool without being obtrusive.

Can't wait to see the Scorpène.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Agent Sands said:


> The Squale logo is a big turnoff. Only the Bernhardt logo is worse.
> 
> The NTH logo is cool without being obtrusive.
> 
> Can't wait to see the Scorpène.


This..


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> Pick any one of them:
> Coming Soon - NTH Subs - Janis Trading Company


Thank you!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Well this thread got exciting.










Sent from my


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So I've never been that big a fan of the Pelagos but I think I may like the nacken the best so far. Maybe it's the umlaut...


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I think i'm starting to get a blister from checking this thread so much. Very excited for more reveals.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

And there you have it. It's not an homage, it's an authentic Tüdor.



Uberyk said:


> So I've never been that big a fan of the Pelagos but I think I may like the nacken the best so far. Maybe it's the umlaut...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Based on what I've seen so far, I would have to go for the Amphion Vintage... Although I was really hoping that one of them would have a true gilt dial and hands. I guess that's what I get for wearing Fuller's Kingston for the past week.

In all honesty, good work Doc! I wish you all the success in the world with your new line of subs. I hope they are a great success and that you blow your sales projections clean out of the water.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Why do I have the feeling a factory worker is testing out baking dials and bleaching bezels?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Santa Cruz could do with a name change. It reminds me too much of:


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Love the designs but sorry to say don't like the NTH brand name. Logo is well done for NTH but the name doesn't have any personality; it looks like a sub-brand and doesn't do anything.

Among the 5 choices - Amphion(Modern & Vintage) and Nacken Modern are good whereas Oberon and Santa Cruz designs doesn't work IMHO. But good that everyone will choice something to buy from. Keenly looking forward to other 3 designs!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



domoon said:


> wow, looking good! And under 12mm? Is that after the dome?
> Anyway doc, can't help but noticed the date window looks right at the 4.30 position. Are you printing your date wheel too? Did the movement happen to allow such position? Or was it just because angled picture?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Under 12mm total, including caseback and crystal. I don't play games with dimensions. When I say it's XXmm thick, that's the total thickness, from top to bottom.

Getting to 12 wasn't that hard. Getting it thinner required some very sharp pencils.

I'm not printing date wheels, which is why there's no date window option on the blue dial.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



JoeRogan said:


> I don't mind that logo at all, it's pretty clean and unobtrusive. Some of the sub homage brand logos have definitely turned me off to their watches despite the overall designs being nice. Kind of lost me a bit at the model name fonts though, I'm not a font expert by any means so I don't know what that one is called, but style-wise it doesn't seem to jive with the overall design or even the parent logo. I'm the kind of person that is also *fine with watches having no model name on the dial though, I don't think it's necessary at all. Especially in a case like this where each "model" is essentially a dial and hands swap.*


Agree, no need of watch names on the dial especially for this 8 options NTH with same case and helps the watch dial looks cleaner. I wouldn't mind for a individual watch design like Phantom.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> Santa Cruz could do with a name change. It reminds me too much of:
> View attachment 7186498


Should've called it "Le Royale"?

Sorry. The name stays. Learn to like it.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

The logo stays. The model names stay. The font stays. The designs aren't changing. Prototypes are being made. No changes will be made.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Well, hold your wallet folks, but to quote a phrase, here's what I think of the brand name and logo (and the sub-related model names):










docvail said:


> Should've called it "Le Royale"?
> 
> Sorry. The name stays. Learn to like it.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> Santa Cruz could do with a name change. It reminds me too much of:
> View attachment 7186498


I can't see how you're making this a bad thing!

Doc........you are The Wolf!!! That's all you got to say!!


----------



## JoeRogan (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

That's too bad. Great engineering, but the one poor design element kills it for me.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



JoeRogan said:


> That's too bad. Great engineering, but the one design element I don't like kills it for me.


Fixed that up for ya!!

Welcome.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

You just crushed all the backseat drivers' dreams. Nice job. Now anyone who has the greatest ideas on how to design a watch but doesn't have the time or money or effort or desire or drive or right circumstance to do so will have to wait for the next unsuspecting new watch start-up to unleash their pent-up ideas upon.

Way to go. You could've strung us all along until March.



docvail said:


> The logo stays. The model names stay. The font stays. The designs aren't changing. Prototypes are being made. No changes will be made.


----------



## JoeRogan (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



justadad said:


> Fixed that up for ya!!
> 
> Welcome.


Thanks, as if that was ever stated as anything but my own opinion. Nice "fixed that for you" try though, welcome to 2009.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

So nth is going to be like mkii but without the 2 year wait periods


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> The logo stays. The model names stay. The font stays. The designs aren't changing. Prototypes are being made. No changes will be made.


This should be your new signature till March 14!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Amuthini said:


> So nth is going to be like mkii but without the 2 year wait periods


If MKII made subs under 12mm and $600, maybe.

For the record, I've got nothing but respect for Bill Yao and MKII, particularly Bill's attention to detail. We live in the same area and know people in common. The one time we exchanged words, it was friendly. My response above is tongue in cheek.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So at under 12mm and $600, the possible quality movement choices that will fit under are 9015 or possibly A-10 if they can be found affordably.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm sure in the coming weeks and months the design elements won't please everyone (an impossible task), but thank you Doc for not doing a dial design poll here with this watch. We all know how well those go. Logo and dial look great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Yikes!! I ended up getting 3 Fannums and now you're dropping these beauties on me?

I'm going to need a second job and fast!!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



JoeRogan said:


> Thanks, as if that was ever stated as anything but my own opinion. Nice "fixed that for you" try though, welcome to 2009.


Well geez!! I stepped in it again!!

Firstly: I didn't mean to offend. I really didn't. Yeah, I probably could have conveyed that message better with a cute little emoticon or emoji. But I don't. Really, ever. Words alone will do.

Secondly: I'm a highly educated jackass with not much in the way of a filter. I'm sure I don't need to tell you how dangerous that combination can be! I don't really make apologies for this. It's actually quite endearing once you get to know me. I'm sure you're a perfectly delightful guy too. I really do.

Lastly: Having said what I said in my first two points I think it'll come as no surprise when I mention that you misquoted me in your reply. I actually said "fixed that UP for YA" and not "fixed that for you". Not that there is *much* difference between the two iterations. Call me old fashioned, but I believe accuracy is important. Especially with our words. We'll call your reply the Fox News version in order to move this thread along then.

Oh, and, for what it's worth, the 2009 bit was good.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So I looked at the pics using my iPhone so I might've missed it. Do the models with vintage lume hands and hour markers get vintage minute markers as well or will they get white lume minute markers? Hope my question makes sense since I might've used wrong terminology. Basically if it's vintage color lume will it have all vintage color lume hands and all markers (hours and minutes)? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

There might be other interesting seiko movements that fit. 6r25 is a good one if it fits. Curious what it will be.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



MrDagon007 said:


> There might be other interesting seiko movements that fit. 6r25 is a good one if it fits. Curious what it will be.


Is the 6r25 thin enough and cost effective enough?

If it is, why hasn't Seiko issued a thin, $600 diver equipped with a 6r25?


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



yankeexpress said:


> Is the 6r25 thin enough and cost effective enough?
> 
> If it is, why hasn't Seiko issued a thin, $600 diver equipped with a 6r25?


It is called the seiko Sumo. It is used in a few resaonably sized Sarbs.
Hexa used it.
I didn t look up the dimensions.
It is a good movement with long pr

Anyway curious to discover.
The secrecy and somewhat higher price level make me hope for soprod.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Omegafanboy said:


> Err, probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bracelet do you have on that!


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So what will the pre order pricing be?


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



bananana said:


> What bracelet do you have on that!


That is a Cerberus bracelet which was available from the website. I am not sure if Chris still has any left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm guessing a 9015 movt in these beauties as those are thin.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

It's funny (and at times, frustrating) how the written word can be misinterpreted. When I read JoeRogan's initial post, I read it as criticism rather than opinion because of the wording. Had it read the way justa 'corrected' it, I'd have taken it as opinion rather than criticism. Saying something is 'poor design' is a bit more weighty than saying you don't like the design, particularly when design can be so subjective when it's not related to functionality.

And to bring it back to 2009: I'm just sayin'...



justadad said:


> Well geez!! I stepped in it again!!
> 
> Firstly: I didn't mean to offend. I really didn't. Yeah, I probably could have conveyed that message better with a cute little emoticon or emoji. But I don't. Really, ever. Words alone will do.
> 
> ...





JoeRogan said:


> Thanks, as if that was ever stated as anything but my own opinion. Nice "fixed that for you" try though, welcome to 2009.





justadad said:


> Fixed that up for ya!!
> 
> Welcome.





JoeRogan said:


> That's too bad. Great engineering, but the one poor design element kills it for me.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Now that I know the price of NTHs, it seems my budget only allow me to buy one of the following two.
View attachment 7191762

View attachment 7191770


It seems that the 2nd vintage had printed minute indices on the dial, while the 1st modern had applied indices, correct?

Will the pictures of both prototype above be release before the preorder date? Sorry, if you had already answered this question before in this thread.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Chris will have to answer whether the prototypes will be available before the preorder, but I know the design is to have the markers printed for the vintage models and applied for the modern.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Now that I know the price of NTHs, it seems my budget only allow me to buy one of the following two.
> 
> It seems that the 2nd vintage had printed minute indices on the dial, while the 1st modern had applied indices, correct?
> 
> Will the pictures of both prototype above be release before the preorder date? Sorry, if you had already answered this question before in this thread.


Edit: Stupid multi-quote...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Doc said preorders would be a buy one get one.
Doc loves charity and does not make watches for profit but to benefit mankind.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Now that I know the price of NTHs, it seems my budget only allow me to buy one of the following two.
> View attachment 7191762
> 
> View attachment 7191770
> ...


The prices listed were not the pre-order prices. I just added those to the 5 models revealed so far. However, the prices do NOT include shipping. Our shipping rates are likely to go up before pre-orders start, as our costs have increased.

The descriptions on the product pages have the specific details of each model, including marker style, lume, dial texture and bezel color.

Yes, I'll be revealing the rest on or by March 14th.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



EA-Sport said:


> So I looked at the pics using my iPhone so I might've missed it. Do the models with vintage lume hands and hour markers get vintage minute markers as well or will they get white lume minute markers? Hope my question makes sense since I might've used wrong terminology. Basically if it's vintage color lume will it have all vintage color lume hands and all markers (hours and minutes)? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The vintage lume models will have vintage lume on the hour markers and bezel pip only. The minute markers on the dial will be white. The indices on the bezel will be white.

We were looking to emulate the color contrast present on vintage examples of the originals.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> Doc said lick his snozzberries, and you'll find they taste like snozzberries.
> Doc loves watching his Oompa Loompas fall upon smarta$$e$ like a pack of rabid hyenas.


Fixed that for you.

Welcome to 2009, b1tches.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



sriracha said:


> I'm guessing a 9015 movt in these beauties as those are thin.


I agree. There seems to be much conjecture regarding movement. I've never placed any emphasis on movements (I have a few that are "grail movements", but never cared so much about what's inside as long as it's durable and reliable.). I don't care so much about bps until I compare my 9015 to some others. A 9015 would suite this genre well, though...

time will tell.......


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

As much as I love sparky, the new logo is awesome and fits these better. I can't wait to see the rest of the lineup. As far as movements go, I am actually hoping for a 9015, I don't have one at the moment and they have very good reputation for reliability.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> The vintage lume models will have vintage lume on the hour markers and bezel pip only. The minute markers on the dial will be white. The indices on the bezel will be white.
> 
> We were looking to emulate the color contrast present on vintage examples of the originals.
> 
> View attachment 7192178


Make sense.. Btw I was going to get one with date but not after seeing this pic..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

REALLY excited to see more images of the Amphion Vintage. I was going to pick up a Steinhart OVM but I think the Amphion Vintage is going to be worth the wait. I'll be following this thread closely.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

preorder pricing is USD 375? or are the prices on the website just dummy prices?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Looks like the Nacken and Santa Cruz models are on my radar, at least until you reveal the other models. I like the logo, the symmetry is very nice and it fits perfectly on these models. Good job, Doc.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

A few models I do like! I love the Tudor inspired case!

Sendt fra min ONE A2003 med Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Is there some direct source of updates I can follow, so I can get an uninterrupted IV drip of pictures/info w/o sorting through chatter?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Amuthini said:


> preorder pricing is USD 375? or are the prices on the website just dummy prices?


You'd have to be a dummy to pass up on pre-order prices that low.

I may change either the 'final' retail pricing and/or the pre-order pricing, but for the moment, what you see there is what I think we're going with - depending on the model, final retail will be $600 for the Santa Cruz, Nacken Modern, and Amphion Modern. The other five will be $575.

My plans may change, but for now, my thinking is to start pre-orders at $200 less, and I'm still figuring out how many to make available before raising the price, what shipping will be, bulk discounts, etc.

You guys have to understand that most of my sales, even pre-orders, involve people using store credits, coupon codes, and bulk order discounts, free shipping, etc, so a $200 discount generally means a $250 discount on average. The loyalty rewards program kicks back 5% on every sale.

Also, keep in mind that unlike my past pre-orders, as well as many others' and most Kickstarter projects, this is not going to be a 6-9 month wait. We ordered movements already (months ago), and we're supposed to have them before we start production. We ordered prototypes already, and they should be here around the end of March.

My plan is to start pre-orders as soon as possible, but not before we start shipping on the Commander 300 and Orthos II, so that those customers will be able to redeem their loyalty rewards points (points don't accrue until an order ships). I spoke to the factory two nights ago, when I was told we're on track, if not slightly ahead of schedule, so we could be shipping the C300's/OII's by mid-April.

Assuming pre-orders start mid- to late April, then the only question is how well the pre-orders go. I'm not getting into how many I need to sell before we can start production, but we could start within a few days of opening pre-orders, or 30 days later. It's a moving target, and the calculations include how much cash I have on hand on whatever day I do the calculations, as well as how much I'll project I'll need in the coming months, what sales will be in the interim, etc.

Assuming we start production no later than mid- to late May, and allowing for the usual production delays, shipping times, and QC, we're shipping the NTH subs mid- to late September, at the latest, and maybe sooner, but I'm going to HK again this year, so I'll be tied up through the 10th.

So, you're looking at a 5 month wait, maybe less, if we can complete production prior to the HK show. Ordinarily, when I set pre-order pricing, I take into consideration how long I'm asking people to wait, and whether they're buying based on one of my really $h1tty drawings, or actual photos.

If I have prototypes in hand by late March or early April, you'll be seeing photos, and instead of the 8 month April-to-December wait we had with the Phantom (because I didn't end up ordering protos until May), you're looking at a 5 month wait, tops, and maybe less.

The point is I hope people take all that into consideration when making their decisions about whether or not to take part in the pre-orders. I'm taking 33%-35% off the retail price, which is a pretty steep discount, especially considering the reduced wait, and all the discounts, credits and coupons people will be using to lower their price further.

Many of you are aware of the recent price increases in movements, and the extended wait times. Generally, when that happens, it causes a ripple-effect, with prices for other movements also going up, and lead times getting extended across the board.

I saw this coming over the last two years, through discussions with vendors and other micros, and so I started making my arrangements 6 months ago, before the latest price spike, in order to ensure we'd have the movements we needed, when we needed them, and at a cost that wouldn't force me to set retail prices above the market.

I understand that WIS in general are fairly sophisticated when it comes to assessing bang-for-the-buck, but I'm going to have to agree to disagree with some of you, until the market catches up to the new reality, and we see retail prices adjust. Whatever is available today was produced in the past, with last year's costs. Anything available tomorrow will be priced higher (if the company selling it is smart), and I'm not getting into price-wars, or arguing about it. A year from now, everyone who got in on this pre-order will be very happy, when they see what similarly-spec'd watches are going for in the market.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I came.I saw a discounted price. I'm in.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> You'd have to be a dummy to pass up on pre-order prices that low.
> 
> I may change either the 'final' retail pricing and/or the pre-order pricing, but for the moment, what you see there is what I think we're going with - depending on the model, final retail will be $600 for the Santa Cruz, Nacken Modern, and Amphion Modern. The other five will be $575.
> 
> ...


At least this gives me a small window of opportunity to start saving and selling. Who knows, I might even have enough for two........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Knoc said:


> I came.I saw a discounted price. I'm in.


That makes two of us 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> You'd have to be a dummy to pass up on pre-order prices that low.
> 
> I may change either the 'final' retail pricing and/or the pre-order pricing, but for the moment, what you see there is what I think we're going with - depending on the model, final retail will be $600 for the Santa Cruz, Nacken Modern, and Amphion Modern. The other five will be $575.
> 
> ...


no doubt they preorders are priced very attractively for what you get, even if it just came with a NH35
out of curiousity why are the vintage ones priced lower than the regular lumed ones. i don't see anything else that is different between the two watches.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Amuthini said:


> out of curiousity why are the vintage ones priced lower than the regular lumed ones. i don't see anything else that is different between the two watches.


I can only guess it's the applied markers on the non-vintage. Honestly, tho, if that's the case, Doc must really really love us to make a $25 distinction. Most people would just price them the same at the higher price point! 

Sent from my


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Those are awesome pre-order prices. I may actually be able to recover enough from my last big purchase to be able to afford one of these.
Winning!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Amuthini said:


> no doubt they preorders are priced very attractively for what you get, even if it just came with a NH35
> out of curiousity why are the vintage ones priced lower than the regular lumed ones. i don't see anything else that is different between the two watches.


It's not that the prices are based on vintage vs. modern.

My costs for each model ranged, based on a number of variables, such as dial textures, applied or printed markers, whether or not we were luming the minute markers too, or just the hours, bezel stamping, lume colors, etc.

Rather than try to extrapolate each model's specific cost into unique retail prices over a wide range, where I'd end up with goofy prices like $582.37, I decided to break them up into two groups, take an average of each group, and price them that way.

So you've got the three which are the most expensive to produce priced at $600, and the five which are less expensive to make at $575.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



pikers said:


> That makes two of us
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This makes 3 of us...

since we saw the price are we locked in? you do know.. if you open pre-orders right now.. some of us would be willing to put $375 or $400 for one .. right now!!!.. cold hard cash (or atleast a digital version of real money).

now I have to think about Vintage vs modern.

I like the looks of vintage.. but I like the markers of Modern... this will not be an easy choice...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Quazi said:


> ...this will not be an easy choice...


And you haven't even seen them all yet.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Quazi said:


> This makes 3 of us...
> 
> since we saw the price are we locked in? you do know.. if you open pre-orders right now.. some of us would be willing to put $375 or $400 for one .. right now!!!.. cold hard cash (or atleast a digital version of real money).
> 
> ...


No doubt some, perhaps many people would be willing to order now.

But that overlooks the people who ordered the Orthos II or Commander 300, many of whom were first-time customers of my business. I want them to have as much opportunity to order as everyone else, and I don't want people to feel like there's no value in our loyalty rewards program, which is how they might feel if I was constantly timing my pre-orders such that people's rewards points hadn't accrued yet, putting a difficult choice to them - wait for the points, at the risk of missing out on the best pre-order price, or order now, and risk not using the points ever.

That's not how I roll.

I put that program in place to reward my loyal customers, and give people an incentive to become one. I know people are going to love the Commander 300 and Orthos II, and I'm such a devious bastard that I plan to ask them to spend more money with me while they're still high over the recent delivery, when using those newly acquired rewards points on a pre-order will just be too tempting to pass up.

THAT'S how I roll.

Mmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



rpm1974 said:


> And you haven't even seen them all yet.


we need like a time share option or something. 8 models/variations targeted at known sub-addicts all in one release, what kind of evil bastard would do that???



docvail said:


> Mmmmmmmuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



fastfras said:


> Valentino Rossi lapping the entire field... 3 times!


standard


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



rpm1974 said:


> And you haven't even seen them all yet.


very true 

I think I can only do one more watch this year..... I think this is going to be it...

soo... I'm getting the comander 300.. when it comes to buying this sub, I can apply reward points from my commander to this new watch? that actually is very nice deal.. thank you! just FYI, I wasn't expenting to be able to apply any reward points to a pre-order.. that is actually very nice of you to offer.

I might be able to explain that to my wife.. ... "see I saved us money buy buying a new NTH (is that its name?) sub.

And yes.. I'm one of those people introduced to Lew and Heuy because of the Comander 300 watch! Doc, I think you made a good move to agree to make those watches!!! I'm very excited to see it ... thank you agian for making it.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Amuthini said:


> preorder pricing is USD 375? or are the prices on the website just dummy prices?


Huh? I checked and the prices were in Canadian dollars yet nowhere near 375.00 USD. 375.00 USD = 513.92 CAD. Yet i see high 7's to low 8's, I don't understand.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Ok... what did I miss? Preorders were supposed to happen later... did they just happen?  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



fastfras said:


> Huh? I checked and the prices were in Canadian dollars yet nowhere near 375.00 USD. 375.00 USD = 513.92 CAD. Yet i see high 7's to low 8's, I don't understand.


You must be looking at the regular retail prices, not the pre-order prices. Here's a screen shot taken with prices in CAD. Notice the prices in gray are crossed out (regular retail), and the prices in black (pre-order):









PS - is everyone else finding it takes two attempts at posting to get image attachments to be visible?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Guys guys guys! I think this might be a very elaborate April Fool's hoax! I've got a feeling NTH stands for NoTHing!

"What's up, Doc?"

"Nth!"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



deluded said:


> Guys guys guys! I think this might be a very elaborate April Fool's hoax! I've got a feeling NTH stands for NoTHing!
> 
> "What's up, Doc?"
> 
> ...


this is my nightmare  I wake up April 1st.. and DOC is at his computer laughing and saying... Sorry you guys fell for that one! if that happens I will be one sad sad sad person.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> You must be looking at the regular retail prices, not the pre-order prices. Here's a screen shot taken with prices in CAD. Notice the prices in gray are crossed out (regular retail), and the prices in black (pre-order):
> 
> View attachment 7197922
> 
> ...


I'm confused, is the pre-order open? I could see the price but they were all marked as unavailable. Is the pre-order going to open later? Reading some of the posts I somehow got the impression that some have been able to pre-order. Thanks Doc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Doc,
I'm not going to deny it. I was one of the members who posted about the saturated sub market but I'm going to give credit where credit is due. $375 is ONE HELL OF A PRICE!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Guys. Read the first post. Give doc a break. The preorder is NOT happening until April.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Quazi said:


> I might be able to explain that to my wife.. ... "see I saved us money buy buying a new NTH (is that its name?) sub.


Isn't that how she explains away shoes (or whatever she buys)?
I actually saved us money honey, because it was ON SALE!!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*










Ok, I have just spotted something. It may be nothing but in this picture the Oberon and Santa Cruz are listed as is. The Amphion is listed as Modern or vintage. However, the Nacken is listed as modern which leads me to believe that there is therefore a vintage yet to come!!

So I am thinking the suggestion from an earlier poster of a blue snowflake with vintage lume might not be so far off the mark!!!!!

With a pre-order price at $375 I am starting to get excited!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Omegafanboy said:


> So I am thinking the suggestion from an earlier poster of a blue snowflake with vintage lume might not be so far off the mark!!!!!


What shade of blue though?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



ohjav said:


> What shade of blue though?


Pantone 303C

Next.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I really have nothing to add, but I have to post once in awhile, just so I can keep up with this thread. Every time I go to work, I come home and there's 15 more pages of stuff. Sheesh.


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



synaptyx said:


> Pantone 303C
> 
> Next.


I guess you can beat a horse only so many times.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



ohjav said:


> I guess you can beat a horse only so many times.




Sent from my


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



ohjav said:


> What shade of blue though?


We've covered this already. See below.









Solved for color (C)!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



deluded said:


> Guys guys guys! I think this might be a very elaborate April Fool's hoax! I've got a feeling NTH stands for NoTHing!
> 
> "What's up, Doc?"
> 
> ...


If this is the case ...cue the Chuck Norris face punching gif.

If not ...Chuck will find his way in this post in due time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



tknospdr said:


> Isn't that how she explains away shoes (or whatever she buys)?
> I actually saved us money honey, because it was ON SALE!!


Very true... I will remember this one.


----------



## husonfirst (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

There are only three more watches left to reveal, correct? I hope there will be a blue dial with blue bezel version.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jlow28 said:


> If this is the case ...cue the Chuck Norris face punching gif.
> 
> If not ...Chuck will find his way in this post in due time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



MrDagon007 said:


> It is called the seiko Sumo. It is used in a few resaonably sized Sarbs.
> Hexa used it.
> I didn t look up the dimensions.
> It is a good movement with long pr
> ...


The Sumo does not have a 6r25, it has a much cheaper 6r15, a completely different animal.

The Soprod is an excellent movement, the 6r15 is pedestrian, like a 4r35/NH35 with a longer PR.

Have an Orthos, the L&H diver with an NH35, so I won't be buying another Doc watch with an NH35 or 6r15 fer sure.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm kind of a closet fan of Steinhart's O1V...pretty much the only Sub homage I have any affinity for. But I hate their stupid flat cases.

Therefore, I'd pretty much say I'm in for an 'Oberon.' Neat.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> I really have nothing to add, but I have to post once in awhile, just so I can keep up with this thread. Every time I go to work, I come home and there's 15 more pages of stuff. Sheesh.


Put it on autopilot and stay up to date on the thread. What kind of fanboy are you?


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm leaving it to the taptalk to mark where i left this thread 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



yankeexpress said:


> The Sumo does not have a 6r25, it has a much cheaper 6r15, a completely different animal.
> 
> The Soprod is an excellent movement, the 6r15 is pedestrian, like a 4r35/NH35 with a longer PR.
> 
> Have an Orthos, the L&H diver with an NH35, so I won't be buying another Doc watch with an NH35 or 6r15 fer sure.


Sorry I meant 6R15. Not pedestrian, roughly equal in accuracy to a 2824 (noticeably better than my 4r36/nh35 watches) despite the lower beat and indeed with approx 50 hours pr.
Soprod is said to be very good. I have one in use but frankly I don't really notice a difference in accuracy compared to my sumo or damasko with more pedestrian movements.

Anyway curious what will be used. Surprisingly my dagaz thunderbolt with 9015 is out of the box slightly less accurate than my 2824,6r15 or a10 watches.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

The most expensive movement I have is a 2893. The cheapest movement I have is a 7s26.

...the latter keeps better time than the former. Sometimes I wonder why we care so much about these things. :/


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

These looks very cool, and assuming the pre-order price stays similar to what its showing now, i'm definitely in for at least one. The Näcken looks really nice, been wanting a snowflake for a while, even if i would have preferred it was called "Ula"...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



deluded said:


> Guys guys guys! I think this might be a very elaborate April Fool's hoax! I've got a feeling NTH stands for NoTHing!
> 
> "What's up, Doc?"
> 
> ...


If you place your pre-pre-orders now for NTH, Doc will take your money and ship you exactly NTH. If you receive your NTH but it's STH, please ship the STH back to Doc and he'll ship you NTH.

*Disclaimer: If you don't get the joke, please just ignore this post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Just to confirm, these are all sold out, right?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Dang if not because I'm waiting for this I'd be all over that CW half price sales...be patient, I keep telling myself


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hasaf said:


> Just to confirm, these are all sold out, right?


Pre-order has not yet begun. It'll be April or something. Make sure you have an account on the Janis trading website, and you'll get a newsletter advertising that the pre-order has started (and this thread will go bananas at the same time, I'd imagine).


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



canuck1977 said:


> Pre-order has not yet begun. It'll be April or something. Make sure you have an account on the Janis trading website, and you'll get a newsletter advertising that the pre-order has started (and this thread will go bananas at the same time, I'd imagine).


Yeah, cause it's not already totally bananas.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



tknospdr said:


> Yeah, cause it's not already totally bananas.












This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I knew that was you earlier when I Google imaged "guy holding his banana"!!

I mean......errrr..... when a friend of mine did! Yeah! A friend!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



deluded said:


> If you place your pre-pre-orders now for NTH, Doc will take your money and ship you exactly NTH. If you receive your NTH but it's STH, please ship the STH back to Doc and he'll ship you NTH.
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you don't get the joke, please just ignore this post.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



phuchmileif said:


> The most expensive movement I have is a 2893. The cheapest movement I have is a 7s26.
> 
> ...the latter keeps better time than the former. Sometimes I wonder why we care so much about these things. :/


Agree.

I have 2 eta 2893s, a Steinhart gmt and a Squale GMT. Yet the Squale keeps better time than the Steinhart. I have 2824 Squale that keeps a more consistent time than my SW200 . And all the afforementioned watches plus My Orient Mako and Ray keep better time than my Seiko skx009 7s26.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Relo60 said:


> Agree.
> 
> I have 2 eta 2893s, a Steinhart gmt and a Squale GMT. Yet the Squale keeps better time than the Steinhart. I have 2824 Squale that keeps a more consistent time than my SW200 . And all the afforementioned watches plus My Orient Mako and Ray keep better time than my Seiko skx009 7s26.


While we're on the subject of timekeeping and accuracy, the two Vostoks that my wife purchased used from eBay keep better time than nearly all of my mechanicals, past and present, and are the cheapest of the bunch.

I say movement schmovement!


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Is that a banana in your hand or are you just happy you're a WIS?


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



phuchmileif said:


> The most expensive movement I have is a 2893. The cheapest movement I have is a 7s26.
> 
> ...the latter keeps better time than the former. Sometimes I wonder why we care so much about these things. :/[/QUOT
> 
> Get the 2893 regulated, it should blow away a 7s26. Same with a 6r15, they can run within COSC with a little work.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



fastfras said:


> Get the 2893 regulated, it should blow away a 7s26. Same with a 6r15, they can run within COSC with a little work.


I hear this a lot. What's a good way to find a reputable watchmaker / repair shop in a given area. I'd prefer not to do trial and error with my watches.
I live in a somewhat touristy area and there's a lot of, ahem "less than reputable" folks that figure most of their clients will never see them again so they don't have to do good work.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



tknospdr said:


> I hear this a lot. What's a good way to find a reputable watchmaker / repair shop in a given area. I'd prefer not to do trial and error with my watches.
> I live in a somewhat touristy area and there's a lot of, ahem "less than reputable" folks that figure most of their clients will never see them again so they don't have to do good work.


I'm being 100% serious now, I swear.

The best watchmakers I've found all worked in the least-attractive places. It's like watchmaking skill runs in inverse proportion to all other sense of making the public feel welcome. The prettier the establishment, the less comfortable I'd feel leaving my watch there. My current watchmaker's shop looks like the decorator died in 1979.

The AWCI and NAWCC both have online directories you can search. I'd start there - AWCI - The American Watchmakers-Clockmakers Institute (AWCI) and Welcome to the NAWCC!


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Thank you. <-- 99% Serious


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



tknospdr said:


> I hear this a lot. What's a good way to find a reputable watchmaker / repair shop in a given area. I'd prefer not to do trial and error with my watches.
> I live in a somewhat touristy area and there's a lot of, ahem "less than reputable" folks that figure most of their clients will never see them again so they don't have to do good work.


Apologies for the off topic post. Create a post to find someone with the knowledge locally. They're literally a dying breed, not easy to find but worth the effort. I'm on the west coast of Canada (Vancouver) if you're near there...

good luck

EDIT I see Doc had answered the query far more eloquently than I could have. If there's one thing to add it would be to build a relationship with the repair guy - they're worth their weight.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



fastfras said:


> Apologies for the off topic post. Create a post to find someone with the knowledge locally. They're literally a dying breed, not easy to find but worth the effort. I'm on the west coast of Canada (Vancouver) if you're near there...
> 
> good luck


East coast of central Florida, so until they perfect transporter technology...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*












docvail said:


> My current watchmaker's shop looks like the decorator died in 1979.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> I'm being 100% serious now, I swear.
> 
> *The best watchmakers I've found all worked in the least-attractive places. It's like watchmaking skill runs in inverse proportion to all other sense of making the public feel welcome. The prettier the establishment, the less comfortable I'd feel leaving my watch there. My current watchmaker's shop looks like the decorator died in 1979. *
> 
> The AWCI and NAWCC both have online directories you can search. I'd start there - AWCI - The American Watchmakers-Clockmakers Institute (AWCI) and Welcome to the NAWCC!


100% Truth in the bold statement. When I moved to the town I'm currently in, there are only three local shops that can do watch repair. 1 is a Jewelry Store and the other is a Ben Bridge Boutique. Both generally just charge you to ship the watch out of state, pay the price quoted to fix it, and ship it back. The third on the other hand, will do work on the watch in store and the store looks like it literally ran out of money back in the 70's.

On that same note, the guy in state that I really trust with my watches lives in my old home town and HIS place looks like it hasn't changed since the 1940s. Sit and talk with him for an hour and he'll start opening his safe and showing you his private collection, or he'll pull out mason jars chock full of old watch bits that still have enough functioning use that he holds on to them. With the parts he has collected over years, he could probably make his living just building and selling Frankenwatches. He's a pretty cool guy and he's also willing to take on challenges that others won't touch.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So...just to recap...

We're making 8 models. The date window will be optional on 7 of them.

You've seen 5 so far. Glad you seem to like 'em. If you didn't, that would have really sucked.

Three have yet to be revealed. One's blue, and will be no-date only. One isn't a sub at all, even remotely.

I need to hold off on revealing those last three, partly because I want to keep them as a surprise, and also because we're still working out the lume color on two of them, so the longer I wait, the less time I'll have to spend repeating the explanation about the lume color.

Don't read too much into that. It's not like we're cooking up something exotic in the lume department. I just haven't made a final decision on which color we're going to use. I ordered dial, bezel and handset samples in both colors we're considering, and I'll make the determination when I see what they look like in real life.

I'm also going to hold off on revealing the full specs - movement, WR and case thickness - until March 14th.

It's not because I'm not dying to tell you - I am, just as much as I'm dying to show you the other 3 models, and reveal the last hidden gem in the design.

I'm not revealing those details because this business has gotten a lot more competitive in the few years since I started, with new micros starting up every day, some doing things that seem an awful lot like what we were just talking about doing, or just did, or whatever. I don't want to chew my guts when I see another micro talking about doing a XXmm thick 40mm sub with XX meter WR this year. The longer I wait, the harder it will be for them to figure out what we're doing and how we're doing it.

Feel free to speculate all you like, but I'm going to do my best to resist giving away any more clues.

On this one, I'm not showing my hole cards until I have to, and that won't be until About Time magazine publishes their April edition, right before Baselworld starts in mid-March.

Eighteen days. I know you can do it. Hang tough.

Peace!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> So...just to recap...
> 
> We're making 8 models. The date window will be optional on 7 of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Relo60 said:


> Agree.
> 
> I have 2 eta 2893s, a Steinhart gmt and a Squale GMT. Yet the Squale keeps better time than the Steinhart. I have 2824 Squale that keeps a more consistent time than my SW200 . And all the afforementioned watches plus My Orient Mako and Ray keep better time than my Seiko skx009 7s26.


You know what this proves? It proves we are all idiots. Name a movement and some knucklehead who put it on a super magnet has already written a 30 page tirade about how much it sucks. The longer I spend in WUS, the less entertained I am about debates about movements. They keep time well enough. All of them. The only question is whether you're willing to service them before they wear out.

#movements with an s in them are dumb and cheap
#2824-2 fo life!
# who cares


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Hey, mostly we're talking about millimeters. Yeah. Millimeters. Most of the time, I'm satisfied if I'm within a couple feet of where I'm aiming, and I'm not even talking about golf. Anyway, some movements are thinner than others, as in measured in freakin' microns. (God, we're idiots). Anyway, sometimes I care how thin my watch is. when I do care about how thin my watch is, I wear a thinnish one. the 9015 seems to be the winner in that regard, but often they're stuck in divers, so they're thicker than strictly necessary. (seriously, if you're timing your dive with a ratcheting bezel in 2016, you deserve to drown.) So, gimme a dress diver with a 9015 that's been thinnned as much as possible. Hmmm. Wait.... doc, you listening?



Sonic_driftwood said:


> You know what this proves? It proves we are all idiots. Name a movement and some knucklehead who put it on a super magnet has already written a 30 page tirade about how much it sucks. The longer I spend in WUS, the less entertained I am about debates about movements. They keep time well enough. All of them. The only question is whether you're willing to service them before they wear out.
> 
> #movements with an s in them are dumb and cheap
> #2824-2 fo life!
> # who cares


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I've been thinking for some time about getting a big crown sub and I'm glad I've been doing just that, thinking and not buying. I had a hard time justifying a >$200 sub but this looks very interesting and I might stretch it beyond $200 for this piece. Considering the overall case design, drilled lugs, blue lume and finish. I also quite like the logo with its rune alphabet. Makes me proud as a swede!

I'm leaning towards Näcken but Amphion looks sweet too! We'll see if the choice will get any more difficult with the coming revealings.

And the name Näcken is from Swedish folk lore. It's the name of a supernatural nude male being who plays the violin in rivers or lakes (näck = nude). The music lure people into the water making them drown. If Näcken would have had a watch, it would've been a sub!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



plainsimple said:


> And the name Näcken is from Swedish folk lore. It's the name of a supernatural nude male being who plays the violin in rivers or lakes (näck = nude). The music lure people into the water making them drown. If Näcken would have had a watch, it would've been a sub!


Very interesting, but I just hope that doc isn't having the Nacken engraved on the case back!


----------



## nathandavisseventynine (Jun 2, 2014)

As long as it isn't on the front......


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Talking about caseback, are we going to have cool engraving? Always a good thing. We don't need to homage Rolex when it comes to caseback.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



LittleTim said:


> Talking about caseback, are we going to have cool engraving? Always a good thing. We don't need to homage Rolex when it comes to caseback.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


Seeing as they are named after specific Submarines shouldn't it be a picture of that sub?


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



nathandavisseventynine said:


> As long as it isn't on the front......


I see a Doc thinking about a quick minute hand revision...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



plainsimple said:


> I've been thinking for some time about getting a big crown sub and I'm glad I've been doing just that, thinking and not buying. I had a hard time justifying a >$200 sub but this looks very interesting and I might stretch it beyond $200 for this piece. Considering the overall case design, drilled lugs, blue lume and finish.


My thoughts exactly. There are other offerings that I've been looking at that cost less but I'm not keen on getting for one reason or another.

I was pretty interested in the Ticino Sea-Viper but it doesn't have a date window. I contacted them to check if there was a possibility of getting one with a custom dial but they never bothered to reply me. Poor service like this turns me off and from what I've read thus far, this is not something I have to worry about if I were to get one of Doc's watches.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



plainsimple said:


> And the name Näcken is from Swedish folk lore. It's the name of a supernatural nude male being who plays the violin in rivers or lakes (näck = nude). The music lure people into the water making them drown. If Näcken would have had a watch, it would've been a sub!





Hornet99 said:


> Very interesting, but I just hope that doc isn't having the Nacken engraved on the case back!





nathandavisseventynine said:


> As long as it isn't on the front......


As long as the naked violin dude is not doc......

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



LittleTim said:


> Talking about caseback, are we going to have cool engraving? Always a good thing. We don't need to homage Rolex when it comes to caseback.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


I thought he he showed a pic somewhere and it looked to be in line with the "brand". Meaning, no bombfish sketches...


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I don't recall seeing a pic, but Doc's site states ..."and no-nonsense caseaback with minimal decoration". I take this to indicate that there may not be much in the way of the engraving that some are keen on.

While it might be a nice-to-have, my favourite watch has a super cool rocket powered pirate ship engraved on the case back, and I still only really look at it about every couple of months or so.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



domoon said:


> As long as the naked violin dude is not doc......
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


So any other naked violin playing dude is ok?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



wusbert said:


> I don't recall seeing a pic, but Doc's site states ..."and no-nonsense caseaback with minimal decoration". I take this to indicate that there may not be much in the way of the engraving that some are keen on.
> 
> While it might be a nice-to-have, my favourite watch has a super cool rocket powered pirate ship engraved on the case back, and I still only really look at it about every couple of months or so.


Good point there, you don't really look at it very often. Bit like a display case back, nice to look at occasionally.......


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> So any other naked violin playing dude is ok?


Ye.. Uhmm.. is that a trap question? ;o

Anyway speaking of casebacks, i remember doc posted one before earlier in the thread. Can't look for it right now tho.

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



domoon said:


> Ye.. Uhmm.. is that a trap question? ;o
> 
> Anyway speaking of casebacks, i remember doc posted one before earlier in the thread. Can't look for it right now tho.
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Question was most definitely tongue in cheek........:-d


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> Question was most definitely tongue in cheek........:-d


Given the subject maybe a different phrase would have been wiser!!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



justadad said:


> Given the subject maybe a different phrase would have been wiser!!


......but not as funny.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



plainsimple said:


> I've been thinking for some time about getting a big crown sub and I'm glad I've been doing just that, thinking and not buying. I had a hard time justifying a >$200 sub but this looks very interesting and I might stretch it beyond $200 for this piece. Considering the overall case design, drilled lugs, blue lume and finish. I also quite like the logo with its rune alphabet. Makes me proud as a swede!
> 
> I'm leaning towards Näcken but Amphion looks sweet too! We'll see if the choice will get any more difficult with the coming revealings.
> 
> And the name Näcken is from Swedish folk lore. It's the name of a supernatural nude male being who plays the violin in rivers or lakes (näck = nude). The music lure people into the water making them drown. If Näcken would have had a watch, it would've been a sub!


Gee, I wonder what sort of hilarity will ensue now that we've got naked fiddlers...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



LittleTim said:


> Talking about caseback, are we going to have cool engraving? Always a good thing. We don't need to homage Rolex when it comes to caseback.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


Back a few pages...









Best,
- C.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



charliekilo98 said:


> Back a few pages...
> 
> View attachment 7217250
> 
> ...


No naked fiddler! How boring, I'm cancelling my pre-order.........


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



LittleTim said:


> Talking about caseback, are we going to have cool engraving? Always a good thing. We don't need to homage Rolex when it comes to caseback.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


Given their roots in military diving, we felt an ornately decorative caseback would be incongruous.










I used to work alongside military combat divers, and while I can appreciate a nice caseback design as much as the next guy, every combat diver I knew would laugh his a$$ off at all the over-the-top, trident-humping sea-lords we see.

This time, we're keeping it simple and classy*.

(*Irony intended)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

works for me.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Read: a few of us pleaded with doc to tone it down on this one. As you all know, toned-down is doc's normal state, so the persuading was gentle and easy. Just like the naked fiddling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Given their roots in military diving, we felt an ornately decorative caseback would be incongruous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with a bit of understated Tudor inspiration. 


> trident-humping sea-lords


HAHAHAHA!!!
Cleanup on aisle 5!


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Maybe a nice naked fiddler crab on the case back.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



synaptyx said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of understated Tudor inspiration.
> 
> HAHAHAHA!!!
> Cleanup on aisle 5!


I was struggling to come up with a good line using the word "kraken".

All I could come up with is "Phil McKraken", and couldn't figure out where to go with it. The mental image of a naked Charlie Daniels has me off my game today.

Thanks, Sweden, you ruined everything.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

You guys are all so funny. You're just kraken me up.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Given their roots in military diving, we felt an ornately decorative caseback would be incongruous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, i was about to suggest this guy if there's caseback design contest










I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Has anyone else ever noticed how ALL the L&H threads seem to run over 50 pages? And how they're just a liiiiiitle bit different from all the other threads? I can't seem to put my finger on it.

Oh, I think I just accidentally grossed myself out.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> Has anyone else ever noticed how ALL the L&H threads seem to run over 50 pages? And how they're just a liiiiiitle bit different from all the other threads? I can't seem to put my finger on it.
> 
> Oh, I think I just accidentally grossed myself out.


Technically, this is an NTH thread.

But yeah, I tend to spread the catnip around pretty liberally.

Uhm...yer welcome?

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Technically, this is an NTH thread.


What does NTH actually stand for, or is that a March reveal kinda thing?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



tknospdr said:


> What does NTH actually stand for, or is that a March reveal kinda thing?


Already revealed - janistrading.com/blog

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Already revealed - janistrading.com/blog


Cool, my middle son the math wiz would be proud.


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Already revealed - janistrading.com/blog
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I also found the origin of the name of the models from the link above, which I don't think has been posted here before. Näcken makes a lot more sense now! 
Text copied from link:

Where do the model names come from?

Each model is named for a class of submarines - Amphion (UK), Santa Cruz (Argentina, built by Germany), Oberon (Australia, Brazil, Canada, Chile, and the UK), Näcken (Denmark and Sweden) and Scorpène (France, but also Brazil, where the accent is "Scorpéne", yet pronounced the same way).

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



plainsimple said:


> I also found the origin of the name of the models from the link above, which I don't think has been posted here before. Näcken makes a lot more sense now!
> Text copied from link:
> 
> Where do the model names come from?
> ...


Ive been avoiding this thread, liked the models so far but i was keeping it together saying to myself that already have a sub homage and a diver made by doc... Then i read this..... So now i realize that not only the santa cruz has the colours of my countries flag, but also is named after the submarine i watched in awe my entire life when going on vacation to the ocean, seeing it floating at the port always wanted to jump on it......

For the record i hate doc and his many ways to make you like his watches.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



plainsimple said:


> I also found the origin of the name of the models from the link above, which I don't think has been posted here before. Näcken makes a lot more sense now!
> Text copied from link:
> 
> Where do the model names come from?
> ...


True story - the guy who suggested "Näcken" as a name is Scandinavian. I'm pretty sure he mentioned it was a submarine name, which led to choosing all the model names that way.

I'm not sure if he knew about the naked dude with the fiddle thing, but I'm starting to wonder now if he wasn't goofing on me, the way so many of my friends seem to do.

It's a fine line between appealing and disgusting, I s'pose.

Acionna - a Gallo-Roman/Celtic water nymph - everyone approves.

Näcken - A Swedish, naked sea-dude playing with his fiddle - why do I feel like there's a speeding train bearing down on me, a train full of bad puns, NSFW doodles, and wise-cracks, which will continue running me over for the next year?

Have I mentioned I should have paid more attention in school, and become a dentist? One of my high school buddies is a dentist. He seems deliriously content with his station in life.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> Read: a few of us pleaded with doc to tone it down on this one. As you all know, toned-down is doc's normal state, so the persuading was gentle and easy. Just like the naked fiddling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Far too much naked fiddling going on in this thread......


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


>




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Have I mentioned I should have paid more attention in school, and become a dentist? One of my high school buddies is a dentist. He seems deliriously content with his station in life.


Don't worry Doc, he's not really that happy. That's just the nitrous talking.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Thank the gods I'm not doing a sub homage. I wouldn't want to go head to head against this juggernaut b-)
Plus, I want to get the Milsub version ;-)


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

This is random, but I somehow got to this website when searching the new name. Did the graphic designer for the logo also decide to do an homage?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

As I'm a fan of submarines I thought I'd post this.....

Amphion (UK)




Santa Cruz (Argentina, built by Germany)




Oberon (Australia, Brazil, Canada, Chile, and the UK)



Näcken (Denmark and Sweden)










Scorpène (France, but also Brazil, where the accent is "Scorpéne", yet pronounced the same way)










.....if I've got any of these wrong please correct me!

Couldn't find any naked fiddler photos, maybe Doc has those?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



F2W12 said:


> This is random, but I somehow got to this website when searching the new name. Did the graphic designer for the logo also decide to do an homage?


That's a really nice looking house...


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Thanks, Sweden, you ruined everything.


Hey - that's what we do! 

The non-sub model sounds interesting. My interest in sub homages is limited at best, but I would gladly buy a non-doggy, non-sub watch from Doc.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Because I'm a spoilt bunny I want to see the watch designs I'm not allowed to see and will not be satisfied until I see them.

Lack of punctuation deliberate.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

those would be super hard to put on a caseback.



Hornet99 said:


> As I'm a fan of submarines I thought I'd post this.....
> 
> Amphion (UK)
> 
> ...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Caseback needs a flaming zombie nun. With a trident.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> those would be super hard to put on a caseback.


......back to the naked fiddler then?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Whoever asks what's long and hard and full of seamen, and answers "the Nacken" wins the Internets.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I like the minimal case back.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> As I'm a fan of submarines I thought I'd post this.....
> 
> Amphion (UK)


Cool, one that also doubles as a spaceship.

Sorry to interrupt, ill let you all go back to worship naked male gods


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



turtl631 said:


> I like the minimal case back.


Were there actually 630 other user names turtl?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



R.A.D. said:


> Cool, one that also doubles as a spaceship.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

EDIT: I shouldn't post this one. Hope you can fix it as soon as possible :-d Still, you're amazing Doc :-!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Ahh my eyes!! What's seen can't be unseen!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

This is my favorite Glen post of all time. It only took 4117 to get there, but it was worth it.



GlenRoiland said:


> Were re there actually 630 other user names turtl?


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7223010


I wish that was a hint that the non sub watch is a seiko styled dress watch called the yamato.

Nerd comment over.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Forever8895 said:


> EDIT: I shouldn't post this one. Hope you can fix it as soon as possible :-d Still, you're amazing Doc :-!





cittizaan said:


> Ahh my eyes!! What's seen can't be unseen!


Uhm...what did I miss?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7223010


Pfffft and he calls me a nerd. 

Sent from my


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7223010


For a split second the sub above made me think of the movie "Heavy Metal", googled images, and then realized none were able to be used on this forum.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



synaptyx said:


> Pfffft and he calls me a nerd.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Uhm...what did I miss?


If you can't find it, then we're fine. I thought it's not that easy but 10 min after my warning, some one found it, so I think it's better to burry the secret for your reveal  Everyone loves secrets. You know, we're all excited !!!!


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> True story - the guy who suggested "Näcken" as a name is Scandinavian. I'm pretty sure he mentioned it was a submarine name, which led to choosing all the model names that way.
> 
> I'm not sure if he knew about the naked dude with the fiddle thing, but I'm starting to wonder now if he wasn't goofing on me, the way so many of my friends seem to do.


95% sure he knew the origin of the name 

And my predictions for the non-sub model is the same case but with a clean non-turning ss-bezel. Maybe something towards an Explorer?

This is what I mean with the bezel, a seiko skx007 with moded bezel:


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



plainsimple said:


> 95% sure he knew the origin of the name
> 
> And my predictions for the non-sub model is the same case but with a clean non-turning ss-bezel. Maybe something towards an Explorer?
> 
> This is what I mean with the bezel, a seiko skx007 with moded bezel:


Conceptually I like the hobby of modding, but this frankensteinish creation doesn't improve on the original seiko, methinks!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



plainsimple said:


> 95% sure he knew the origin of the name
> 
> And my predictions for the non-sub model is the same case but with a clean non-turning ss-bezel. Maybe something towards an Explorer?
> 
> This is what I mean with the bezel, a seiko skx007 with moded bezel:





MrDagon007 said:


> Conceptually I like the hobby of modding, but this frankensteinish creation doesn't improve on the original seiko, methinks!


I tried using the same bezel previously and I realised the problem was that if you use a plain silver chapter ring, it makes the dial look really small and the whole watch looks very chunky due to all that metal. I tried to rectify that by putting the stock chapter ring back into the watch but was faced with the second problem with the smooth bezel - it's almost impossible to get it off. I ended up selling away that watch and buying a new SKX007.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Oh man! It just struck me that the mystery non-sub model is the one without a date option. If @plainsimple is right and that's an Explorer style one then it's gonna be yet another that I have to miss. I've already been tortured enough by the Smiths Everest. Please don't let me go through this nightmare again...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



deluded said:


> Oh man! It just struck me that the mystery non-sub model is the one without a date option. If @plainsimple is right and that's an Explorer style one then it's gonna be yet another that I have to miss. I've already been tortured enough by the Smiths Everest. Please don't let me go through this nightmare again...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Doc already answered somewhere that it's not going to be an Explorer, or anything closely related to it.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Sounds like a mystery to the nth degree.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



MrCairo said:


> I think Doc already answered somewhere that it's not going to be an Explorer, or anything closely related to it.


Thank you! Then I can continue to look forward to one of the subs. Cheers!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



deluded said:


> Oh man! It just struck me that the mystery non-sub model is the one without a date option. If @plainsimple is right and that's an Explorer style one then it's gonna be yet another that I have to miss. I've already been tortured enough by the Smiths Everest. Please don't let me go through this nightmare again...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MrCairo said:


> I think Doc already answered somewhere that it's not going to be an Explorer, or anything closely related to it.


The blue dial is the no-date only version.

That's not the un-sub, which is also not an Explorer. It's not anything from the Rolex lexicon.

It's different. Like, "one of these kids, is doing his own thing, one of these kids is not quite the same," and when you look, you see 7 kids all smiling and jumping rope, and one kid off to the side, he's got camo paint on his face, and he's taping dynamite to a quiver full of arrows, whilst listening to speed metal.

And he calls himself Scorpène.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> The blue dial is the no-date only version.
> 
> That's not the un-sub, which is also not an Explorer. It's not anything from the Rolex lexicon.
> 
> ...


Another one out of the bag.... sort of. Scorpene!


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I gotta stop checking this thread hourly for updates when it's still 15 more days to reveal day.

Oh wait, this isn't the confessional thread...


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> It's different. Like, "one of these kids, is doing his own thing, one of these kids is not quite the same," and when you look, you see 7 kids all smiling and jumping rope, and one kid off to the side, he's got camo paint on his face, and he's taping dynamite to a quiver full of arrows, whilst listening to speed metal.
> 
> And he calls himself Scorpène.


I like this Scorpene character. Explosives, cammo paint and speed metal - pretty much all you need for a smashing weekend.

I guess he needs a banging watch to go with the face paint?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Ka-boom!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I reckon the Scorpène will look something like this.............


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> I reckon the Scorpène will look something like this.............


I like it but hope it doesnt have polished centerlinks.

By the way scorpene is also a submarine but the watch apparently isnt a diver so.........


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Hornet99 said:


> I reckon the Scorpène will look something like this.............


I need to head over to the confession thread and admit I think that is actually kind of cool looking, in an obscene sort of way...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> I need to head over to the confession thread and admit I think that is actually kind of cool looking, in an obscene sort of way...


Confessional? You need therapy.......


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

.[/QUOTE]
The blue dial is the no-date only version.

That's not the un-sub, which is also not an Explorer. It's not anything from the Rolex lexicon.

It's different. Like, "one of these kids, is doing his own thing, one of these kids is not quite the same," and when you look, you see 7 kids all smiling and jumping rope, and one kid off to the side, he's got camo paint on his face, and he's taping dynamite to a quiver full of arrows, whilst listening to speed metal.

And he calls himself Scorpène.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...[/QUOTE]

Did you work at my school ;-)?. When I am really stressed I still listen to thrash metal to calm me down;-). Only enough classical music before the gym gets me going, must have had too many knocks to the head with those stray arrows.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



R.A.D. said:


> By the way scorpene is also a submarine but the watch apparently isnt a diver so.........


All I said is that the Scorp*è*ne wasn't a "sub", as in it wasn't based on any Rolex Submariner incarnation.

I never said it wasn't a diver.

Just sit tight, guys. All will be revealed.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> All I said is that the Scorp*è*ne wasn't a "sub", as in it wasn't based on any Rolex Submariner incarnation.
> 
> I never said it wasn't a diver.
> 
> Just sit tight, guys. All will be revealed.


Just say it's gonna have a rainbow diamond bezel Doc, just say it........


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Are we there yet?



docvail said:


> All I said is that the Scorp*è*ne wasn't a "sub", as in it wasn't based on any Rolex Submariner incarnation.
> 
> I never said it wasn't a diver.
> 
> Just sit tight, guys. All will be revealed.


----------



## SirDesmondGlazebrook (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Scorpenes are diesel-electric, so it stands to reason that the watch will be using a quartz movement.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> Scorpenes are diesel-electric, so it stands to reason that the watch will be using a quartz movement.


Pin pallet might be more apt.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Updated profile shots of the case, on a white background to conceal the crystal height...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Updated profile shots of the case, on a white background to conceal the crystal height...
> View attachment 7249050
> 
> View attachment 7249058


Looking good Doc, loving the curve of the lugs.....


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Yeah it really does look good! Really like the thin bezel!

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Will the bracelet taper?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



EA-Sport said:


> Will the bracelet taper?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. To 18mm at the clasp.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Are you paying people to keep quiet? I've seen a couple of posts where people have seen things....


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Darwin said:


> Are we there yet?


Mike, one more time and I will pull this thread over!!


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Docvail, can you please contact me about something I'd like to discuss with you in private? I know you've turned off PMs, I'd really appreciate it if you could e-mail me at david AT technospider DOT com

I promise I'm not going to ask you anything about your as yet unrevealed secret weapons... Er, I mean new watches.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

SirDesmondGlazebrook said:


> Scorpenes are diesel-electric, so it stands to reason that the watch will be using a quartz movement.


Diesel-electric you say?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



tknospdr said:


> Docvail, can you please contact me about something I'd like to discuss with you in private? I know you've turned off PMs, I'd really appreciate it if you could e-mail me at david AT technospider DOT com
> 
> I promise I'm not going to ask you anything about your as yet unrevealed secret weapons... Er, I mean new watches.


You could try through his website email? I'm sure he's in the middle of mahem though.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



GlenRoiland said:


> Are you paying people to keep quiet? I've seen a couple of posts where people have seen things....


No, but I'm open to paying some people on here to keep quiet, in general. Can we take up a collection?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



tknospdr said:


> Docvail, can you please contact me about something I'd like to discuss with you in private? I know you've turned off PMs, I'd really appreciate it if you could e-mail me at david AT technospider DOT com
> 
> I promise I'm not going to ask you anything about your as yet unrevealed secret weapons... Er, I mean new watches.


Just email me through the website's contact form.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> No, but I'm open to paying some people on here to keep quiet, in general. Can we take up a collection?


Ok. I'm cheap. I'm out.


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



synaptyx said:


> Pfffft and he calls me a nerd.
> 
> Sent from my


I resemble that remark, because I just started to hum the Star Blazer theme.....sorry for the interruption...I return you to your regularly scheduled thread


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Updated profile shots of the case, on a white background to conceal the crystal height...


I tried searching back a few pages in case the logo was revealed but all I saw were submarines.

Love the logo aesthetic, Doc. Right up my alley.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



rymnd said:


> I tried searching back a few pages in case the logo was revealed but all I saw were submarines.
> 
> Love the logo aesthetic, Doc. Right up my alley.


But where is the wifi tail?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



MrDagon007 said:


> But where is the wifi tail?


Engraved on the rotor.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> All I said is that the Scorp*è*ne wasn't a "sub", as in it wasn't based on any Rolex Submariner incarnation.
> 
> I never said it wasn't a diver.
> 
> Just sit tight, guys. All will be revealed.


I'm thinking it will be something kinda like this:


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

never a fan of the royal oak, but at least they line up their screws. anyone else got that ocd gene?


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

You're right. The screws do look good!


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



rymnd said:


> I tried searching back a few pages in case the logo was revealed but all I saw were submarines.
> 
> Love the logo aesthetic, Doc. Right up my alley.


The logo is kinda remind me of one of the older Nine Inch Nails logo. I like it!!










Or the newer logo?



















Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm hoping the Scorpene is another Spectre homage. Because the actual Spectre-themed affordables project sold out ridiculously fast, and a whole lotta people were left hungry!

That might cause some tears ...if this version turns out to be even more ridiculously awesome!


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> No, but I'm open to paying some people on here to keep quiet, in general. Can we take up a collection?


pics aside fav post ;-)


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Cosmodromedary said:


> I'm hoping the Scorpene is another Spectre homage. Because the actual Spectre-themed affordables project sold out ridiculously fast, and a whole lotta people were left hungry!


I suspect Doc will be wading into new waters, given his comments about the Scorpene.

But there are other Omegas in need of a few good homages. Take the SMP, for instance. There's the CW Trident, but the logo and handset are divisive (to put it mildly), and automatic versions are getting pretty pricey. An SMP homage with the NTH sub specs would be a thing of beauty.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Cosmodromedary said:


> I'm hoping the Scorpene is another Spectre homage. Because the actual Spectre-themed affordables project sold out ridiculously fast, and a whole lotta people were left hungry!
> 
> That might cause some tears ...if this version turns out to be even more ridiculously awesome!


It's not another Spectre homage. We'll have a few pieces of the Commander 300 available, for the hungriest of hippos.



Uk_browning said:


> pics aside fav post ;-)


Just picture any/every thread-crapping fly-by.



Agent Sands said:


> I suspect Doc will be wading into new waters, given his comments about the Scorpene.
> 
> But there are other Omegas in need of a few good homages. Take the SMP, for instance. There's the CW Trident, but the logo and handset are divisive (to put it mildly), and automatic versions are getting pretty pricey. An SMP homage with the NTH sub specs would be a thing of beauty.


I'm not doing an SMP or Trident. Buy an Orthos or a Commander 300.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> I'm not doing an SMP or Trident. Buy an Orthos or a Commander 300.


You already have me on the hook for the latter. Given how awesome that is looking (to say nothing of the Orthos II), can you blame me for being hungry for more in the same vein?

So, for the Scorpene, we've ruled out both the Rolex family and the Omega family. At this point, I'm guessing it's gonna be this:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Agent Sands said:


> You already have me on the hook for the latter. Given how awesome that is looking (to say nothing of the Orthos II), can you blame me for being hungry for more in the same vein?
> 
> So, for the Scorpene, we've ruled out both the Rolex family and the Omega family. At this point, I'm guessing it's gonna be this:


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Dawg, I hope not! That's beyond fugly.



scott59 said:


> I'm thinking it will be something kinda like this:
> 
> View attachment 7252410


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7255490


Brilliant design is often met by confusion and derision in its time. That watch is the watch of the future.

Go ahead and make your tediously functional, bourgeois divers. Just know that you'll never produce a piece as innovative as that glorious skeleton diver.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Agent Sands said:


> ...Just know that you'll never produce a piece as innovative as that glorious skeleton diver.


On this much, we agree.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



GlenRoiland said:


> Are you paying people to keep quiet? I've seen a couple of posts where people have seen things....


I believe it that people have seen things, but it doesn't surprise me they're not talking. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Agent Sands said:


> So, for the Scorpene, we've ruled out both the Rolex family and the Omega family. At this point, I'm guessing it's gonna be this:


At least the AP Royal Oak diver I guessed, however unlikely it will be the Scorpene inspiration, I thought looked, in a way, pretty good. But I don't know what to make of your "skeleton watch behind bars" themed guess? Very original?

(Edit - just saw you called it "innovative". Ok, I get it now.)


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

View attachment 7259370


My agents have reported back. It's a Doxa homage.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> View attachment 7259370
> 
> 
> My agents have reported back. It's a Doxa homage.


I kinda wouldn't mind that! :-D

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> View attachment 7259370
> 
> 
> My agents have reported back. It's a Doxa homage.


I feel, folks going way off! I believe it will the same case as the other 7 watches.. hence it clubbed with the NTH Subs. Its going to be different in the 'design'(dial, hands, etc) compared to the Subs.. but I see folks posting completely different watch case. If it was that different, then it would have been another watch completely and not be part of this NTH Subs!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



scott59 said:


> At least the AP Royal Oak diver I guessed, however unlikely it will be the Scorpene inspiration, I thought looked, in a way, pretty good. But I don't know what to make of your "skeleton watch behind bars" themed guess? Very original?
> 
> (Edit - just saw you called it "innovative". Ok, I get it now.)


It really is extraordinarily awful, isn't it?


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Maxy said:


> I feel, folks going way off! I believe it will the same case as the other 7 watches.. hence it clubbed with the NTH Subs. Its going to be different in the 'design'(dial, hands, etc) compared to the Subs.. but I see folks posting completely different watch case. If it was that different, then it would have been another watch completely and not be part of this NTH Subs!


I think we're mostly joking around at this stage.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> View attachment 7259370
> 
> 
> My agents have reported back. It's a Doxa homage.


It will fall under a new, third brand name: "Doc-suh"!

Never miss a pun opportunity or leave bacon on the plate is what I always say!


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> It's not another Spectre homage. We'll have a few pieces of the Commander 300 available, for the hungriest of hippos.
> 
> Just picture any/every thread-crapping fly-by.
> 
> ...


And how do I buy a Commander 300 when I didn't join the project?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Brekel said:


> And how do I buy a Commander 300 when I didn't join the project?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


Subscribe to our email newsletter by creating a customer account on our website, and you'll be among the first to hear about them when they become available.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Agent Sands said:


> I think we're mostly joking around at this stage.


This is the joking stage.

Prepare for jokes.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

After browsing today's WRUW thread I'm convinced this is the wild card. With both a modern and vintage variant.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



wakemanna4 said:


> After browsing today's WRUW thread I'm convinced this is the wild card. With both a modern and vintage variant.


Weird that the vintage Mickey is in the modern case and visa versa! Get your $h¡+ together Doc!! We won't stand for this sort of oversight and creative license!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Maybe it's an Orange Monster homage. That would set a wildcat amongst the pigeons!


----------



## StuK (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Im thinking a fiddy fathoms homage with the mik diver thing going on and the french name

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> All I said is that the Scorp*è*ne wasn't a "sub", as in it wasn't based on any Rolex Submariner incarnation.
> 
> I never said it wasn't a diver.
> 
> Just sit tight, guys. All will be revealed.


I'm not sitting tight for anything... far too hyper!

I really hope it's not a Blancpain FF, 'cause then I'd be forced to purchasing another one.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



fastfras said:


> I'm not sitting tight for anything... far too hyper!
> 
> I really hope it's not a Blancpain FF, 'cause then I'd be forced to purchasing another one.


Nope.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## StuK (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

All good , looking at the Oberon because thats the name of my dog and 369 goodness keep it up doc. Milk it for all its worth

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Since 1 of the 8 will not be a sub according to Doc, why name it Scorpene after a class of submarines? Monitor (named after the USS Monitor) would be appropriate. The first ironclad warship of the US Navy during the civil war.

Just saying.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



StuK said:


> All good , looking at the Oberon because thats the name of my dog and 369 goodness keep it up doc. Milk it for all its worth
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Yup.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Relo60 said:


> Since 1 of the 8 will not be a sub according to Doc, why name it Scorpene after a class of submarines? Monitor (named after the USS Monitor) would be appropriate. The first ironclad warship of the US Navy during the civil war.
> 
> Just saying.


How do you know it would be more appropriate? You have no idea what it is yet.

Just sayin'...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## StuK (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So many dive watches, so many guesses ima gonna get me some popcorn as ive had mine.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Maxy said:


> I feel, folks going way off! I believe it will the same case as the other 7 watches.. hence it clubbed with the NTH Subs. Its going to be different in the 'design'(dial, hands, etc) compared to the Subs.. but I see folks posting completely different watch case. If it was that different, then it would have been another watch completely and not be part of this NTH Subs!


I don't think people are being that serious in guessing ;-)

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I can't believe that no one has figured it out yet. The Scorpene is a wrist mounted sun dial. I saw one on the Flintstones.

Am I right Doc?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Relo60 said:


> Since 1 of the 8 will not be a sub according to Doc, why name it Scorpene after a class of submarines? Monitor (named after the USS Monitor) would be appropriate. The first ironclad warship of the US Navy during the civil war.
> 
> Just saying.


It might not be a sub homage, but who said it won't be a diver? It's sharing the same case - and probably the same bezel as well - with the other sub afterall 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So I am thinking this non sub will have a full lume pilot/flieger dial with a silver compass bezel!!!!!

Am I right???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



fastfras said:


> I'm not sitting tight for anything... far too hyper!
> 
> I really hope it's not a Blancpain FF, 'cause then I'd be forced to purchasing another one.











Me too.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Maybe the Scorpène will be a version for the ladies?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*











SimpleWatchMan said:


> View attachment 7266778
> 
> 
> Me too.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Anyone guess explorer yet? same case minus dive bezel...


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

It could be a modern "airdiver" like the trintec that was recently on kickstarter...


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



sriracha said:


> Anyone guess explorer yet? same case minus dive bezel...


That was my thought as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Omegafanboy said:


> So I am thinking this non sub will have a full lume pilot/flieger dial with a silver compass bezel!!!!!


Naw. It's gotta be another 12-hr bezel (likes mie Fannum) 'cuz he knows he can sell another one to me.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I believe Doc already shot down the explorer, sadly...


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Is there a way to ignore this thread till March 14th? (the way we ignore people's posts)


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Maxy said:


> Is there a way to ignore this thread till March 14th? (the way we ignore people's posts)


If you ignore this thread for 2 weeks there will be 722 unread posts, and your head will explode.
DON'T IGNORE THIS THREAD, THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Maxy said:


> Is there a way to ignore this thread till March 14th?



View attachment 7273026


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> View attachment 7273026


See! I told you... the children suffer.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



tknospdr said:


> If you ignore this thread for 2 weeks *there will be 722 unread posts*, and your head will explode.
> DON'T IGNORE THIS THREAD, THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


That's precisely the point.. I just want to read directly the news on March 14. Not all the missed posts prior to it or leading to it!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> How do you know it would be more appropriate? You have no idea what it is yet.
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I don't really know what to make of your reply. But it comes across to me as dismissive and insulting. I will still wait and see what comes out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Relo60 said:


> I don't really know what to make of your reply. But it comes across to me as dismissive and insulting. I will still wait and see what comes out in a couple of weeks.


The last 20 pages or so of this thread have all been tongue-in-cheek, plus... Doc seems to be a pistol. Relax a little, nobody was being insulting. |>


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Relo60 said:


> I don't really know what to make of your reply. But it comes across to me as dismissive and insulting. I will still wait and see what comes out in a couple of weeks.


Uhm...sorry, wasn't meant to be.



tknospdr said:


> The last 20 pages or so of this thread have all been tongue-in-cheek, plus... Doc seems to be a pistol. Relax a little, nobody was being insulting. |>


Yup. Pretty much this.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

If everything doc says is offensive and/or insulting, is he ever really being offensive and/or insulting?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> If everything doc says is offensive and/or insulting, is he ever really being offensive and/or insulting?


Let us not forget the original 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

BEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPP. THIS IS A MESSAGE FROM YOUR EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM. THIS IS NOT A TEST.

Ahem. This is not a safe place for the thin-skinned or those with delicate sensibilities.

Wait for it....

Thank god.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> BEEEEEEEPPPPPPPPP. THIS IS A MESSAGE FROM YOUR EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM. THIS IS NOT A TEST.
> 
> Ahem. This is not a safe place for the thin-skinned or those with delicate sensibilities.
> 
> ...


i

My reply was meant for Docvail and not anyone else but all your responses are well taken.

But being thick skinned doesn't mean you allow others to run over your comments . I just found it disappointing and unprofessional to receive comments from an owner trying to sell his watches. As someone from the baby boomer generation, I have more thick skin than you will ever imagine.

With that said, let's move on to the exciting world of watches.

Best regards and cheers.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Wait. Who gets the last word on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> Wait. Who gets the last word on this?


Whoever has the ability to lock the thread.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I doubt weve reached that point. Just having a little fun is all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

#stillwinning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Relo60 said:


> i
> 
> My reply was meant for Docvail and not anyone else but all your responses are well taken.
> 
> ...


Mate, my apologies. Sincerely, written word not conveying tone, and all that. You suggested a name as being more appropriate, which struck me as funny given that I haven't yet revealed the design for which the name was suggested. I only meant to ask how you were judging appropriateness of a name for something no one's seen yet, that's all. I meant no offense.

A lot of people here enjoy giving me a hard time because I'm an easy (and despite appearances to the contrary, easy-going) target. When I'm getting it from all sides, as I have been here, it's easy to mix-up the serious and the not so serious. When in doubt, you may assume my responses are at most, only half-serious.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

What Doc is saying is that he is half smarta$$, half dumba$$. I think.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Man, all this 'not sure if serious' really throws a damp blanket over things, huh?

I was planning to post something sort of cheeky, along the lines of, "let's see, what else can I reveal which I haven't already? Nothing! Mmmmmuuuuuaaaahhhhhaaahhh!"

I thought that would have been funny, but then I actually started to think about it, and realized I can't remember why I was keeping the Scorp*è*ne a secret until the 14th.

I know why I'm keeping the last few specs under wraps, and I know we're holding off on revealing the last two models because of the uncertainty with the lume color, but I'll be damned if I remember why I wanted to keep the Scorp*è*ne hush-hush.

So, in the spirit of Dr. Krieger's smoke bombs, here...





























PS - Rusty's gotta fix the accent over the "E"...damn his eyes.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

That's the ugliest thing I've ever seen...

Just kiddin'


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7276146


That's #6 and good one. 2 more to go..


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

SCORPENE. That's the one!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

MrDagon007 for the win! AirDiver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Man, all this 'not sure if serious' really throws a damp blanket over things, huh?
> 
> I was planning to post something sort of cheeky, along the lines of, "let's see, what else can I reveal which I haven't already? Nothing! Mmmmmuuuuuaaaahhhhhaaahhh!"
> 
> ...












Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Man, all this 'not sure if serious' really throws a damp blanket over things, huh?
> 
> I was planning to post something sort of cheeky, along the lines of, "let's see, what else can I reveal which I haven't already? Nothing! Mmmmmuuuuuaaaahhhhhaaahhh!"
> 
> ...


HA! I knew you've been wanting to make this spork look, i remember you even posted some sort of mock up long ago in the L&H thread LOL. But still can't guessed it hahaha... Looking good, doc!

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



domoon said:


> HA! I knew you've been wanting to make this spork look, i remember you even posted some sort of mock up long ago in the L&H thread LOL. But still can't guessed it hahaha... Looking good, doc!
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Yeah, I thought I'd get it out of my system with the Phantom, but really didn't. So, Scorpene, the Sinny-Sporky avi-diver I always wanted. Hopefully others want something like this too (and really, who DOESN'T want a 40mm version of the Spork/Sinn 857 with a full lume bezel?).

I tried to mod one of the Orthos prototypes, but with my mod skills, it's like watching Homer Simpson cook:










I'm not even joking. Look at this. This is the table next to my desk:


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Well damn it all. I'd always fancied the spork after Zach kept posting his but balked at the used prices. But now you're offering a slim spork with preorder pricing? On top of the naked fiddler this really ain't fair...

oh oh and I think I realized why I was never drawn to the Pelagos but like the nacken. No date window makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Oh man....a 40mm slim sinn style under 4 bills??? I've never considered multiples of the same watch but this is getting ridiculous. What are the other two? Why are you doing this to me? I need to clear the herd. If only affordables appreciated over time...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> Well damn it all. I'd always fancied the spork after Zach kept posting his but balked at the used prices. But now you're offering a slim spork with preorder pricing? On top of the naked fiddler this really ain't fair...
> 
> oh oh and I think I realized why I was never drawn to the Pelagos but like the nacken. No date window makes all the difference in the world.


And 40mm and thin. Pelagos is a beast for small wrists. Nth should clean its clock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



onomato said:


> Oh man....a 40mm slim sinn style under 4 bills??? I've never considered multiples of the same watch but this is getting ridiculous. What are the other two? Why are you doing this to me? I need to clear the herd. If only affordables appreciated over time...


I have already posted few pages back, what's the deal if we buy 3 watches together? Most of them on this thread may get 2 but if someone is looking for 3 or more, he should get a discount!


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



SimpleWatchMan said:


>


Honestly NTH Subs designs warrants this watch. Its not a Sub but it has a ying-yang relationship with Sub.The same case design will work perfectly for this style. If doc missed it this time, its a pity but this needs to be part of this NTH Sub group sooner or later.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Maxy said:


> I have already posted few pages back, what's the deal if we buy 3 watches together? Most of them on this thread may get 2 but if someone is looking for 3 or more, he should get a discount!


If you buy all 15, they're free. #discount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Maxy said:


> I have already posted few pages back, what's the deal if we buy 3 watches together? Most of them on this thread may get 2 but if someone is looking for 3 or more, he should get a discount!


My site has bulk discounts built into it. $50 off orders over $800, $75 off orders over $1200, $100 off orders over $1600.

If you're planning on buying more than 4, go through checkout twice.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> My site has bulk discounts built into it. $50 off orders over $800, $75 off orders over $1200, $100 off orders over $1600.
> 
> If you're planning on buying more than 4, go through checkout twice.


Thanks.. wasn't aware of this. Something good came out of my asking and not a funny jab!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Yeah, I thought I'd get it out of my system with the Phantom, but really didn't. So, Scorpene, the Sinny-Sporky avi-diver I always wanted. Hopefully others want something like this too (and really, who DOESN'T want a 40mm version of the Spork/Sinn 857 with a full lume bezel?).
> 
> I tried to mod one of the Orthos prototypes, but with my mod skills, it's like watching Homer Simpson cook:


It's really good indeed! Let's call it the perk of designing your own watch 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Nicely done. That spork/sinn looking like the winner.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

When I watch submarine movies, they always have a stop watch!

I can't believe there is no chronograph among these watches .. Come on. am I the only one that wants e a sub Chronograph?

I was really thinking the last watch might be a hybrid movement chronograph. to help us time our torpedo runs!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Quazi said:


> When I watch submarine movies, they always have a stop watch!
> 
> I can't believe there is no chronograph among these watches .. Come on. am I the only one that wants e a sub Chronograph?
> 
> I was really thinking the last watch might be a hybrid movement chronograph. to help us time our torpedo runs!!!


I had the torpedo runs once.

Not fun.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So much Win 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Doc,

Why did you take down the pictures of the new nth subs (on your web page)..

I was going to look at them some more and decide which one I wanted... now that I know i'm getting some sort of discount on my next watch purchase.. i'm getting REALLY excited about a new SUB..

yea.. my life seems to be 
work 
and looking for new info on Docs Subs... 
and looking for pics of our commander 300 watches.

Which Sub do you think will be the most popular?


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> I had the torpedo runs once.
> 
> Not fun.


Dang.. that doesn't sound fun...

I was about to ask something but.. never mind.. that just sounded horrible..

no Chronograph sub?


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Yep, I predicted it right with airdiver style.
It also looks more elegant than the trintec which was on kickstarter recently - now I am happy that I pullled out of thAt project.


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I might have to stop reading this thread. I want them all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jessemack said:


> I might have to stop reading this thread. I want them all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait 'till you see what's coming...


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Wait 'till you see what's coming...


Noooooooooo! (Yessssssss!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

HOW IS THERE MORE? Are you a wizard? Harry?

You're like Steve Jobs at the end of every Apple event on fire and on crack.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7276146
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want this too.

OMG, another 2 not release yet. I am going to be broke. :-(


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I would not class myself as a dive watch fan at all. Most of my watches are three hand business casual that can go with anything. I like my watches clean and simple!!!

That being said I have always lusted after a Spork when I missed out buying new and the price went through the roof. Now I find myself at a bit of a quandary. I already have 4 dive watches in my collection, none of which even get wet, and I have no real need for another one. However, the more I look at these designs the more I want them. I have looked at so many images of the subs, Pelegos, black bays, etc. that they have grown on me and I have been considering creating some mods of my own as I cannot afford the originals.

Now in one foul swoop Chris has managed to hit all of the big ones and I am left struggling to handle it!!!!!!!!!

So I am left to drool over these so far, and a very tough decision ahead of me!!!!




























I suspect I will be buying at least one of these damn fine looking watches!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I dunno if I've already said this, but I hate you, Doc.

I know, I know, I'll go stand in line with the rest of them.

I started 2016 thinking I might buy 2 watches this year. You've single-handedly doubled that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Is the last one a California?


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm pretty sure Doc said the last is a Helgray Hornet homage. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm really loving the reveals so far. I got a Tiger Concept and discovered I quite like divers, but was looking for something with better build quality. So far the Nacken piques my interest the most.

But what about date/no-date? My Tiger is no-date, my Chris Ward (dress) diver C60 has a date, but it's done well. If you asked me right now I'd probably go with a date-Nacken. The date looks decently done, it's black and subtle, I have to unscrew the crown to wind the thing after it's been out of rotation, setting the date isn't such a pain. But I do enjoy the grab-set-go of the dateless Tiger. Date/no-date seems to have passionate people on either side. Is that aesthetics, functionality?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I was doing so well at resisting the NTH's. Until this:










Blast you Doc! A Fannum, and a Commander 300, and now I NEED a Scorpene. Blast you I say!


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Omegafanboy said:


> Now in one *foul swoop *Chris has managed to hit all of the big ones and I am left struggling to handle it!!!!!!!!!


Grammatical error, or brilliantly accurate description?


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



wakemanna4 said:


> Grammatical error, or brilliantly accurate description?


It was a little bit of both! I was debating on the correct spelling but then decided to go with this for its double implications.

Chris is an evil mad genius who spends his time torturing and tempting us in equal measure!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Cosmodromedary said:


> Is the last one a California?


More like two, and more like Minnesota.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7276146
> View attachment 7276138


I'm going to laugh real hard when the blurred out section on the dial shows that these line of watches are quartz.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

So what's the over/under on the number of divorces and chapter 11 filings that Doc is going to be the root cause of a few months from now?
I'm guessing my wife and I will be in counseling at the very least...
Before:
Oh honey, don't worry. I'll probably just pick up a watch or two while we're in Japan and that will be it.
Now:
One or two watches for the year???


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> More like two, and more like Minnesota.


Soundgarden reference? Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

How about the blurry area reads... Qaurtz 5M water resistance ???

I'm sure doc had to compromise somewhere when he made them SUPER thin.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

y'alls crazy... the blurred out portion is obviously:


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

It looks like a more perfect version of a Seiko SPORK.

Win.



docvail said:


> View attachment 7276138


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

That Scorpéne looks felonious. (That's a good thing.)


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

As long as it's not Land O' Lakes.



jessemack said:


> Soundgarden reference? Nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I figured as a retired submariner (1,368 days submerged on US Subs) I would weigh in on Doc's NTH line. First, as a Phantom owner I can attest to the quality of his watches. So I expect the sub homages to be of high quality. 
I love the design of the Santa Cruz (I really want a white-face dial diver). But the Scorpene is awesome! I love the way it looks. My only concern is the 40mm face. I'm afraid it might look too small. It doesn't matter, I'm still buying one of the 8 designs!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm leaning toward the Nacken. Snowflake hands with these specs? That's almost irresistible.


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Agent Sands said:


> I'm leaning toward the Nacken. Snowflake hands with these specs? That's almost irresistible.


I can only assume that the remaining all blue model will be the nacken.
Blue nacken

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



MikeyT said:


> As long as it's not Land O' Lakes.


Acquired by marriage:









I haz budda on myh ryst...


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Docs subs will replace the brotherhood of the submariner homages. I propose the following.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

that's a lot of pages to read through!

I have been on the hunt for a diver (curved lugs with short L2L length) with a textured white dial with applied markers so I was quite excited to see the Santa Cruz. Now to wait and see on the other two not yet revealed models.

Keep up the good work Chris.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Can't wait for the red October to be revealed!


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

(hey doc, it's me again, couldnt pm but you may want to check the most recent details section you put up, a spec is peeking out again)


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm 100% getting a Amphion Vintage, it's exactly the milsub homage I've been waiting for. But, I was thinking it would be awesome if there was a "vintage" option for the Nacken, a la Tudor Submariner Marine Nationale.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

If there's a Nacken in blue with vintage lume, I'll fork up the cash this second.


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I am going to be in soooo much trouble soon...

Planning exit strategy, maybe it is time for a deployment in a far off land?.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

with two more to go, some of you "hopers" are sure to become "spenders."


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> with two more to go, some of you "hopers" are sure to become "spenders."


Full release the 14th... I should be getting my bonus check next week... I guess I'll have to preemptively tell the wife that the review didn't go well and I'm not getting much of a bonus this year... Genius...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> Full release the 14th... I should be getting my bonus check next week... I guess I'll have to preemptively tell the wife that the review didn't go well and I'm not getting much of a bonus this year... Genius...


This pre-order =


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Hey Doc the submarine class is Scorpène (with an È) but the dial on your render says Scorpéne (with an É).

Just saying 'cause that's the one I'm getting. And yes I'm OCD.

NICE SUBS!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



phcollard said:


> Hey Doc the submarine class is Scorpène (with an È) but the dial on your render says Scorpéne (with an É).
> 
> Just saying 'cause that's the one I'm getting. And yes I'm OCD.
> 
> NICE SUBS!


That's one of the features of the watch. The accent tilts back and forth. It's slaved to the rotor, like the Rado Anchor...



docvail said:


> PS - Rusty's gotta fix the accent over the "E"...damn his eyes.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



phcollard said:


> Hey Doc the submarine class is Scorpène (with an È) but the dial on your render says Scorpéne (with an É).
> 
> Just saying 'cause that's the one I'm getting. And yes I'm OCD.
> 
> NICE SUBS!


Actually/technically - there's also a class of subs from Brazil where the accent tilts the opposite way (pronounced the same way, though, "skohr-pehn").

I wanted it the French way. I'm not exactly sure why.

As soon as I saw it, it conjured up visions of some movie depicting some hard-boiled French resistance fighter turned mercenary, with a back-story involving time spent in the Foreign Legion, exploits in North African hot-zones, maybe also a Cambodian woman he loved, killed by communists, making him a bit of a nihilist, car chases, bombs going off in outdoor cafes, back-alley liaisons with some comely British intelligence officer, a woman not to be trifled with, ironically sympathetic ex-KGB gangsters, and a corrupt plutocrat with some scheme to increase his wealth by spreading misery, etc, etc, etc. All very exciting stuff.

Brazil just makes me think of hot chicks in thongs. Exciting, but in a "don't let my wife walk in and see me like this" sort of way. That's a whole different movie.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uberyk said:


> Full release the 14th... I should be getting my bonus check next week... I guess I'll have to preemptively tell the wife that the review didn't go well and I'm not getting much of a bonus this year... Genius...


Ditto, hopefully !


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Actually/technically - there's also a class of subs from Brazil where the accent tilts the opposite way (pronounced the same way, though, "skohr-pehn").
> 
> I wanted it the French way. I'm not exactly sure why.
> 
> ...


It's like we were separated at birth!


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Actually/technically - there's also a class of subs from Brazil where the accent tilts the opposite way (pronounced the same way, though, "skohr-pehn").
> 
> I wanted it the French way. I'm not exactly sure why.


Not that I'd ever doubt your dedication to research, but I doubt that the "e" sports un accent aigu. In French it would make no sense. Rather it should be un accent grave. Who knows, maybe the French did some freaky opposite day magic when naming their Sub lines, but as a French native speaker-albeit from Montreal and not France-it sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Any chance for a milsub with polished applied indices and polished sword hands? It looks like the blue and white one is the closest but the only no date option makes me cry at night .

I've been longing for a modern dress diver take on an old school piece in this price range.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



vCardinal said:


> Not that I'd ever doubt your dedication to research, but I doubt that the "e" sports un accent aigu. In French it would make no sense. Rather it should be un accent grave. Who knows, maybe the French did some freaky opposite day magic when naming their Sub lines, but as a French native speaker-albeit from Montreal and not France-it sticks out like a sore thumb.


I know absolutely nothing about French, but it's this, I think:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scorpène-class_submarine

Sent from my 's .


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



synaptyx said:


> I know absolutely nothing about French, but it's this, I think:
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scorpène-class_submarine
> 
> Sent from my 's .


That looks like it. But as it says in the wiki, the E has a grave accent rather than the acute accent Doc seems to have on his watch.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

it's a French export model submarine, not actually used by France so maybe that's why the accents are not in line with the French language? (not knowing French meself)

Looking through the sub classes used by various nations, I can't believe there isn't one Kraken class to be found. Shameful...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



RTea said:


> Any chance for a milsub with polished applied indices and polished sword hands? It looks like the blue and white one is the closest but the only no date option makes me cry at night .
> 
> I've been longing for a modern dress diver take on an old school piece in this price range.


Santa Cruz (white dial with blue bezel) will have a date option. One of the yet-to-be-released versions will be no-date only.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



tknospdr said:


> It's like we were separated at birth!


Are you a fat yet strangely still very attractive guy with a van **** too?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

View attachment 7299162


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Are you fat yet strangely still very attractive guy with a van **** too?


Will the similarities never end?!?!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



vCardinal said:


> Not that I'd ever doubt your dedication to research, but I doubt that the "e" sports un accent aigu. In French it would make no sense. Rather it should be un accent grave. Who knows, maybe the French did some freaky opposite day magic when naming their Sub lines, but as a French native speaker-albeit from Montreal and not France-it sticks out like a sore thumb.


You are correct to never doubt my dedication.

I referenced multiple sources. The accent should be as it is in the wiki entry Aaron linked to in his post below.

As I said previously, the accent over the E was incorrect the way Rusty had it in the renders I posted a few pages back. He's since fixed it.









The factory had it wrong the first time, and I asked them to fix it. At this point, I believe the odds are 50-50 it could appear either way, and I'm sure I'll stop giving a $h1t about it by the end of this sentence.



synaptyx said:


> I know absolutely nothing about French, but it's this, I think:
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scorpène-class_submarine


From the wiki:
*Scorpène-class submarine*



vCardinal said:


> That looks like it. But as it says in the wiki, the E has a grave accent rather than the acute accent Doc seems to have on his watch.


Stopped giving a $h1t at the end of that last sentence above. Haven't looked back.

Consider it Brazil's sub (the Scorpéne), if that makes it bother you less (or just do what I do, and make a decision not to give a $h1t), but don't tell the Brazilians, or they'll be up in here trying to talk me into flipping it the other way...



Uberyk said:


> it's a French export model submarine, not actually used by France so maybe that's why the accents are not in line with the French language? (not knowing French meself)
> 
> Looking through the sub classes used by various nations, I can't believe there isn't one Kraken class to be found. Shameful...


I thought that too. There's a Näcken, a Draken, but no Kraken.

I somewhat expected this:











RTea said:


> Any chance for a milsub with polished applied indices and polished sword hands? It looks like the blue and white one is the closest but the only no date option makes me cry at night .
> 
> I've been longing for a modern dress diver take on an old school piece in this price range.


You mean like the Amphion Modern?

Amphion Modern Men's Black Automatic Wrist Watch









Applied indices. Hands and indices are brushed, not polished. Trust me, you don't want them polished. Say it with me - brushed.

Will be available with or without the date.

The Santa Cruz (blue bezel/white dial) will be offered with or without a date.

Only the blue-dialed model will be no-date only. You haven't seen it yet.



rpm1974 said:


> Santa Cruz (white dial with blue bezel) will have a date option. One of the yet-to-be-released versions will be no-date only.


^This.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Only the blue-dialed model will be no-date only.


He keeps bringing this up in order to hurt my feelings.


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Thanks for clearing that up Doc. I must have missed the previous post where you mentioned it was an error. Who knows, maybe half the batch will have it the French way, and half the Brazilian way?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

It could become like that upside-down biplane postage stamp!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



WorthTheWrist said:


> It could become like that upside-down biplane postage stamp!


Only WAY cooler...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



vCardinal said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Doc. I must have missed the previous post where you mentioned it was an error. Who knows, maybe half the batch will have it the French way, and half the Brazilian way?


Two posts, actually, but who's counting?

No worries. I'm sure that between me and others, we've said at least 8 times that the blue dial will be the only no-date only model, yet within the next 12 posts someone will say something to make me want to repeat it again.

I guarantee, before March 14th, someone will ask when pre-orders start, if there's another model with vintage lume, someone will suggest the movement is quartz, someone will ask what the caseback design will be, and I'll be asked at least a half dozen questions I can't answer, like how much the bracelet weighs, or if the blue will look exactly like it does in the pictures.

I wonder if dental schools have an age limit for new applicants...


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> View attachment 7276146
> View attachment 7276138


I decided to stop checking in on this thread because I don't really want to spend more than $200 on a sub homage, even if it's a really nice sub homage.

But for some reason I checked in again and dayum! If that ain't one of the nicest new designs I've seen in a while. I knew doc kept saying one of the designs wouldn't be a sub at all, but I wasn't expecting this. Thin sub case, big crown, Spork dial, blue lume... Drool.

Now I just need to get a flying submarine.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

One of the undisclosed models will be a yellow sub... with beatles on the dial.
Honest! I got it from a source close to Doc.


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Dang it, the Amphion has brushed details? I thought everything was going to be white and I was going to pass on it, but brushed is genius. I was going to keep it at one but now my plan is foiled....


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Two posts, actually, but who's counting?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



vCardinal said:


>


Indeed.

I'm starting to suspect I might actually be British, and just never realized it. It would explain a lot.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I'm starting to suspect I might actually be British, and just never realized it. It would explain a lot.


Trust me - you're not.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Bradjhomes said:


> Trust me - you're not.


Pants!!!

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Are all versions available in a no date option? Have preorders started?

Oh and how much does the bracelet weigh? I tried pming but it didn't work. You can email me the response since I don't check the forums often. DummyatAOL.com


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



poisonwazthecure said:


> Are all versions available in a no date option? Have preorders started?
> 
> Oh and how much does the bracelet weigh? I tried pming but it didn't work. You can email me the response since I don't check the forums often. DummyatAOL.com


Are you British?

You don't look it.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

And there's you're proof



docvail said:


> Pants!!!
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Trousers, my good man.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Bradjhomes said:


> And there's you're proof
> 
> Trousers, my good man.


I say, did he just call your trousers "pants"?

Bloody yanks! Cowboys and criminals, the lot of them.

What time is tea?










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Maybe I'll write a book on international diplomacy.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

You can't even spell caseback. Don't publish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

You know doc,

I think you like to post and reply on the forum and call it work. But really its entertainment for you, isn't it? WUS collective is your cathartic outlet.:-!:-d


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Pshhh. He doesn't call it work. He calls it *****ing. Here's doc as a child, explains everything:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Doc is actually just one of those auto-reply bots. 
Hence the hit or miss on his posts being humorous, coherent or relevant. 
The actual person making the Nth subs is a 42 year old Swedish Jew named Sven applebaum. He's based out of park slope.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Hi Doc,

Just a couple quick questions for today, March 3rd. When do pre-orders start? Will another model have vintage lume? With how thin the watch is, did you decide to go with a quartz movement? Are you doing a unique case back design for each model? Do you know how much the bracelet will weigh? How much it will weigh when sized for my 7" wrist? Again for my 7.25" wrist in high humidity? I haven't seen the blue yet, but will the pictures accurately represent it? Will Sparky be on the dial?

If you would prefer, I can send each question in an individual email. You know... Easier to address.










You wouldn't hit a guy with a Moflake, would you?









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jelliottz said:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> Just a couple quick questions for today, March 3rd. When do pre-orders start? Will another model have vintage lume? With how thin the watch is, did you decide to go with a quartz movement? Are you doing a unique case back design for each model? Do you know how much the bracelet will weigh? How much it will weigh when sized for my 7" wrist? Again for my 7.25" wrist in high humidity? I haven't seen the blue yet, but will the pictures accurately represent it? Will Sparky be on the dial?
> 
> ...


You're one hell of a joker. You made my day.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I think I want a Scorpene just because of the back-story...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



SimpleWatchMan said:


> You're one hell of a joker. You made my day.


Oh he's not joking!! He really wants to know those things!!

And he's a bit of a jerk-wad!!!!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

On a serious note, will be there any mercedes hands?!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



the_watchier said:


> On a serious note, will be there any mercedes hands?!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Sorry, no.

Since you all kept screwing with me, I'll now be making all the hands jazz hands.


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



the_watchier said:


> On a serious note, will be there any mercedes hands?!


One of the other designs?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

This thread is making me all hot and bothered. Must not get excited and prematurely...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Sorry, no.
> 
> Since you all kept screwing with me, I'll now be making all the hands jazz hands.


I like jazz hands........

........will they be lumed? Will they be brushed, sand blasted or polished jazz hands?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

And will the minute jazz hand reach the minute track? I hate short jazz hands. Theyre so, well, minute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I'm loving the new Sporcene. It has all the stuff I like in the SRP043 and the Sinn 657, removes the bits I am not so keen on, and concentrates it all down into a size that will make it super wearable.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



wusbert said:


> I'm loving the new Sporcene. It has all the stuff I like in the SRP043 and the Sinn 657, removes the bits I am not so keen on, and concentrates it all down into a size that will make it super wearable.


This. I like what you did there.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



RTea said:


> This thread is making me all hot and bothered. Must not get excited and prematurely...


And what? E-watch-ulate?

Sorry, it's the best I could come up with before 7am.

e-mech-ulate? Any better? No? Sorry.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



tknospdr said:


> And what? E-watch-ulate?
> 
> Sorry, it's the best I could come up with before 7am.
> 
> e-mech-ulate? Any better? No? Sorry.


COME on!!! I'm sure if you give it a little more SPUNK you can figure something out! NUTt'n to give up on! Doc's sub line doesn't need more SEAMEN! Don't SKEET around the bush (this might be my favorite of all) and get to work!!

That's probably all tapatalk will allow through! Best I could do before 7:00 also!!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



justadad said:


> COME on!!! I'm sure if you give it a little more SPUNK you can figure something out! NUTt'n to give up on! Doc's sub line doesn't need more SEAMEN! Don't SKEET around the bush (this might be my favorite of all) and get to work!!
> 
> That's probably all tapatalk will allow through! Best I could do before 7:00 also!!


Five times before 7am?

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Duplicate post.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



justadad said:


> Don't SKEET around the bush (this might be my favorite of all) and get to work!!
> 
> That's probably all tapatalk will allow through! Best I could do before 7:00 also!!


to the window, to the wall...


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Can you put two helium escape valves on it? I think it would look really cool. Especially if you can make them look like eyes.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Ric Capucho said:


> Five times before 7am?
> 
> Ric


It's been a slow day!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



poisonwazthecure said:


> Can you put two helium escape valves on it? I think it would look really cool. Especially if you can make them look like eyes.


I think it might look more like ears instead.


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



poisonwazthecure said:


> Can you put two helium escape valves on it? I think it would look really cool. Especially if you can make them look like eyes.


Are you sure two is enough?


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Need to add the Scorpene to the OP.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> I say, did he just call your trousers "pants"?
> 
> Bloody yanks! Cowboys and criminals, the lot of them.
> 
> ...


Quite


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Docvail &amp;amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Uk_browning said:


> Quite


Indeed


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Now that web page is up, seems unnecessary to update the OP at this point. Guess i could be persuaded id doc asks nicely, but how likely is that?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> Now that web page is up, seems unnecessary to update the OP at this point. Guess i could be persuaded id doc asks nicely, but how likely is that?!


81 pages and you still haven't corrected the thread title to get rid of "amp;" or add the new brand name NTH to it, but I'm supposed to grovel to get you to update the OP?

And you want to be my latex salesman...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH*

Hey doc? Stick it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*



hwa said:


> Hey doc? Stick it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahma stick you with this.

Lumed crowns.

Boom.







































I got yer 'differentiated' right here...


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*

I think I just had a myocardial infarction.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: These thread titles are stupid.*

Wow. Watches with lumed crowns:

1. Omega Dark/Grey Side of the Moon (~$10000)
2. NTH Subs (~$400)
3. ?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*

All we need now are holographic boobies on the rehaut, and we can put Doc up for like Sainthood or something.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*



docvail said:


> Ahma stick you with this.
> 
> Lumed crowns.
> 
> ...


watchgasm........


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> All we need now are holographic boobies on the rehaut, and we can put Doc up for like Sainthood or something.


Sssshhhhh!!!

You'll ruin the surprise!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

*Re: HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*



docvail said:


> Ahma stick you with this.
> 
> Lumed crowns.
> 
> ...


My God, it's full of stars...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*

Yes!!!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*

Lumed crowns?! That's just genius! Who's idea was that?


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Scorpéne, the hard-boiled French resistance fighter turned mercenary (with a back-story involving time spent in the Foreign Legion, exploits in North African hot-zones), was getting involved in car chases, bombs going off in outdoor cafes, back-alley liaisons with some comely British intelligence officer (.........a woman not to be trifled with), ironically sympathetic ex-KGB gangsters, and a corrupt plutocrat with some scheme to increase his wealth by spreading misery, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> _* - disclaimer: these may not be Doc's original words_


.....meanwhile, across town Oberon was showing Scorpéne's wife what he could do with his lumed crown. Needless to say, she was impressed and asked him to do it again.

Somewhere near the river Näcken had gotten his clothes off and was fiddling (.....yet again).


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH*

Daffy is definitely coming out for this. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH*



jelliottz said:


> Daffy is definitely coming out for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell Daffy to slow down.

Still two more models to reveal, plus the specs.

Gonna be a long 10 days, 'Tater.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

*Re: NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH*

Lumed...crowns...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Of Course, You Know, This Means ... WAR*



docvail said:


> Speaking of small-wristed snack-gobblers


doc gonna' be sorry. let's see if he'll grovel...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Of Course, You Know, This Means ... WAR*

don't make me change all the pictures to something I can find in a discount airline mag.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Of Course, You Know, This Means ... WAR*


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*



docvail said:


> Ahma stick you with this.
> 
> Lumed crowns.
> 
> ...


...And it was at that point the entire sub-lovin' Interwebz lost its collective sh1t.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Of Course, You Know, This Means ... WAR*



hwa said:


> doc gonna' be sorry. let's see if he'll grovel...


I see what yer doin' there, monkeying about with the thread title, Andrew.

Not cool, bro. Not. Cool.



hwa said:


> don't make me change all the pictures to something I can find in a discount airline mag.


Knock it off already. We both know if you threw a fiesta I'd be bringing enough females to keep it from being a sausage party, plus I'd show up with decent booze, and maybe even chips and salsa. Don't act like yer shorts are twisted because I gave you a bit of a hard time, after all the needling you've done to me.

Frenemies. This is what they look like.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Of Course, You Know, This Means ... WAR*

Lovin' the thread title changes.......


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH*



jelliottz said:


> Daffy is definitely coming out for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daffie has never seen a lumed crown I take it . 
Cue the "Orson wells applause "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*I'm not. At least not until HWA starts behaving himself.*



Hornet99 said:


> Lovin' the thread title changes.......


Oh yeah. No doubt all sorts of hilarity is about to ensue...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: I'm not. At least not until HWA starts behaving himself.*

when are you going to add an autotwerk button? something to point at a woman (or a man if you prefer) and make them start twerking uncontrollably.
Would probably be good to have a stop twerking button as well...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: I'm not. At least not until HWA starts behaving himself.*



docvail said:


> Oh yeah. No doubt all sorts of hilarity is about to ensue...


"Thread: Ehhhnth: Doc's Ho Hum Sub Homage"
Oh. This calls for an anti-matter annihilation wedgie. O_O


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: I'm not. At least not until HWA starts behaving himself.*



docvail said:


> Oh yeah. No doubt all sorts of hilarity is about to ensue...


Well with 10 days to go whadda ya expect?


----------



## Texag0842 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: I'm not. At least not until HWA starts behaving himself.*

Must have the Santa Cruz....This brought me out of lurking....take my money already


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: I'm not. At least not until HWA starts behaving himself.*



Uberyk said:


> when are you going to add an autotwerk button? something to point at a woman (or a man if you prefer) and make them start twerking uncontrollably.
> Would probably be good to have a stop twerking button as well...


Lumed crown = autotwerk button.

HWA Selfie = stop auto-twerking.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: I'm not. At least not until HWA starts behaving himself.*



docvail said:


> Lumed crown = autotwerk button.
> 
> HWA Selfie = stop auto-twerking.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: I'm not. At least not until HWA starts behaving himself.*

As soon as the mods get tired enough of the shenanigans to lock the thread, I'll give $20 and a box of broken hammers to whoever starts a new one with a legit title.

Some suggestions:

1. Knock-knock? Who's there? Effectively differentiated Sub homage...

2. NTH Subs - How I learned to stop kvetching about all my sub homage pet peeves.

3. An 8 watch collection, all from a single brand. Am I crazy?

4. Doc sucks, and so do his watches, but people buy them anyway. Why?

5. I'll never do another Kickstarter or pre-order again, well, after this one, that is...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*

I already changed it back, you big diaper-wearing weenie. It's got a reasonable thread title, accurate and... yawn. And all the pics are updated.

It's Friday. You've spoiled my fun. You happy now?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: I'm not. At least not until HWA starts behaving himself.*

I know this isn't the F71 True Confessions thread, but I think I'd like to do something sufficiently notable that Ashton Kutcher personally went on network television, stared straight into the living rooms of millions of people, and called me out. And I'm not even drinking yet.



Uberyk said:


> View attachment 7312642


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*



hwa said:


> I already changed it back, you big diaper-wearing weenie. It's got a reasonable thread title, accurate and... yawn. And all the pics are updated.
> 
> It's Friday. You've spoiled my fun. You happy now?


Uhm...yes?

You've got the demeanor of a man who's started drinking already. If it sounds like I'm jealous, it's only because I am. I'd yell for someone in my family to get me a cider, but this stupid house I moved into doesn't transmit sound very well. I'd be hoarse before anyone did a damned thing to start my buzz going.

I have noted an alarming uptick in the number of incontinence-solution commercials on TV of late, with people much younger than I'd expect. Have all the comforts of our industrialized society culminated in a race of people who routinely piss themselves, or are my viewing habits just skewing much older than I realize, and I'm seeing commercials intended for a more senior version of myself?

These are the questions I'll be pondering on my way to the fridge...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*

In point of fact, I have not yet started drinking. That activity is on hold until after I see a 6:30 movie with my lovely bride (else I'll sleep through it), following by a trip to a favorite restaurant for a good steak and, doubtless, a trip down memory lane with Old Overholt, probably rocks, maybe neat, but realistically not before 9 pm.

The diaper thing, well, you know when you walk into a room with a bunch of your friends behind you, and you announce to those in front of you some embarrassing detail about your life, and then turn around to find your friends gone? I'm gone.



docvail said:


> Uhm...yes?
> 
> You've got the demeanor of a man who's started drinking already. If it sounds like I'm jealous, it's only because I am. I'd yell for someone in my family to get me a cider, but this stupid house I moved into doesn't transmit sound very well. I'd be hoarse before anyone did a damned thing to start my buzz going.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*

doc,

Why walk to the fridge when you can get a dog to do it for you.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*



hwa said:


> In point of fact, I have not yet started drinking. That activity is on hold until after I see a 6:30 movie with my lovely bride (else I'll sleep through it), following by a trip to a favorite restaurant for a good steak and, doubtless, a trip down memory lane with Old Overholt, probably rocks, maybe neat, but realistically not before 9 pm.
> 
> The diaper thing, well, you know when you walk into a room with a bunch of your friends behind you, and you announce to those in front of you some embarrassing detail about your life, and then turn around to find your friends gone? I'm gone.


Enjoy the movie. Don't piss yourself.

And all I'm saying is that if I'm watching a lot of the History Channel, I'm just binge-watching "Vikings" on demand, and whoever did the media buy for those diaper ads should have specified which program they'd air during, if they wanted to make sure the money was well spent. It ain't like I'm watching re-runs of the Golden Girls.

Aaron knows what I'm talking about (big Rue McClanahan fan, that one)...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*



docvail said:


> which program they'd "air" during


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*



hwa said:


> Is that a euphemism?


Uhm...no?

What, did I misspell it? How is 'air' spelled in the context of broadcasting? Isn't that the way, as in "we're on the air, so watch your language, and don't be giggling when we come back from those adult diaper commercials"?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*

euphemism as in, I "air" during commercials, never during the program. I cannot believe how slowly you're making me type this afternoon, Chris. Can you stop peeing yourself long enough to catch up?



docvail said:


> Uhm...no?
> 
> What, did I misspell it? How is 'air' spelled in the context of broadcasting? Isn't that the way, as in "we're on the air, so watch your language, and don't be giggling when we come back from those adult diaper commercials"?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*



hwa said:


> euphemism as in, I "air" during commercials, never during the program. I cannot believe how slowly you're making me type this afternoon, Chris. Can you stop peeing yourself long enough to catch up?


That's it! My next model! A pee-filled watch.

Oil-filled watches are so 2009. Smell the urea, Sinn!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*

Lured crowns? I was going to ask for laser beams on the crown but Lume will work as well.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*



poisonwazthecure said:


> Lured crowns? I was going to ask for laser beams on the crown but Lume will work as well.


Lasers? Pffft! So 2009.

Urine. That's the stuff 2017 dreams will be made of.

I've already got Rusty and his boys filling up old milk-jugs...


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH NTH*

More like "cue the sound of one hand clapping", non?



jlow28 said:


> Daffie has never seen a lumed crown I take it .
> Cue the "Orson wells applause "
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*

Hmmm... I took that more in the spirit of airing out your pants...



hwa said:


> euphemism as in, I "air" during commercials, never during the program. I cannot believe how slowly you're making me type this afternoon, Chris. Can you stop peeing yourself long enough to catch up?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*

Early prototype crowns had a little too much lume applied.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*



docvail said:


> It ain't like I'm watching re-runs of the Golden Girls.
> 
> Aaron knows what I'm talking about (big Rue McClanahan fan, that one)...


Hey, hey. I searched 'mature' that one time... And that's enough of that Mr. Bea Arthur cosplay champion 2015.

Sent from my 's .


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Of Course, You Know, This Means ... WAR*

It's still purdy clever, making a watch you have to buy despite WTF you just bought before.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Of Course, You Know, This Means ... WAR*



LordBrettSinclair said:


> It's still purdy clever, making a watch you have to buy despite WTF you just bought before.


You misspelled the brand, m'Lord. It's not WTF. It's NTH.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Of Course, You Know, This Means ... WAR*

I apologize for my acronymic consonant fail.

But bravo, am on the hook.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Of Course, You Know, This Means ... WAR*

Alright, well, I hear the sound of dishes being loudly set upon the table downstairs, which means the time I have left to screw around is limited.

Mad props time.

Mad props to Rusty. He's a self-taught SolidWorks ninja. All the images you've seen so far have been his creations, and the lumed crown was his idea.

Additionally, while others had input into the case shape and details, and despite my nearly murdering him for not following my instructions, he actually drew* this case (to my instructions, which I nearly put into brick form, in order to bludgeon him with them, literally, not figuratively).

Mad props to the loyal fanmen. You all know who you are. If you weren't sworn to secrecy, and if we could be guaranteed your wives never looked at your mobile devices, we'd name you all, but you are, we can't, and so therefore we won't.

But suffice to say that there's not an ice-cube's chance in Hell I would have been able to pull off 8 different designs in 2 years, much less 2 months. The band of brothers who provided the much-needed and much-appreciated input into what you're all seeing here, and especially the one who provided all of the actual drawing*, all have my eternal gratitude.

I may be NTH's emotionally-distant father, but you're all its creepy uncles.

*Yes, before anyone starts giving me $h1t about it. I knew what I wanted, but it takes me forever to actually draw a new design, so I got help with these, from people who are actually skilled at producing high-quality images, and can produce them exponentially more rapidly than I ever could. I told these guys what I wanted, in what they would no doubt describe as excruciating detail, and they gave it to me. Haters can hate.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Of Course, You Know, This Means ... WAR*

However it got done and by whomever, it was a helluva good job. Kudos to all!



docvail said:


> Alright, well, I hear the sound of dishes being loudly set upon the table downstairs, which means the time I have left to screw around is limited.
> 
> Mad props time.
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Of Course, You Know, This Means ... WAR*



MikeyT said:


> However it got done and by whomever, it was a helluva good job. Kudos to all!


+1


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Lumed crowns... Wow.. Never even knew I wanted one! 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

whoa said:


> Lumed crowns... Wow.. Never even knew I wanted one!
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Doc is like Steve Jobs, able to come up with things that people never knew they wanted.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Doc is like steve jobs' underpants. Hes always around, but youd really rather not know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Doc is like steve jobs' underpants. Hes always around, but youd really rather not know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> .......I have not yet started drinking. That activity is on hold until....... realistically not before 9 pm.





docvail said:


> View attachment 7316506


I think I just discovered both of our problems tonight!!


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*



docvail said:


> Lumed crowns.
> 
> Boom.
> 
> View attachment 7310986


Okay, so before this post I was all: "That's cool, I might mod a Seiko SNZF to make a lame-sauce homage."

Now I'm all: "MUST GIVE DOC MONEY."

Damn you.


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*

Subscribed! 87pages in 2 weeks is all it takes for one to know something is brewing strong here.

That Nacken and Scorpene look beast! And that lume crown, what can i say? I'm glad i'm a rightie.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

The Lumed crowns!!! Didn't even notice it earlier 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: The Pleasurable Part of Your Day is Now Over.*



Rocat said:


> doc,
> 
> Why walk to the fridge when you can get a dog to do it for you.


My dad's dog does this. She always drops the beer bottle 2-3 times between the kitchen and the living room. I can't imagine the mess she would make with a can.

The funniest part is that I had to teach her how to close the fridge door. My dad was perfectly content to receive the beer, give the dog some cheese, get up and close the fridge, and then sit back down again.


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Will the lumed crown be optional?

Honestly, a glowing logo don't light my fire.


----------



## pigeonbomb (Feb 15, 2016)

Oberon ftw (is that too 2009?)...

And Oberon just happens to be my favorite beer.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Malakim said:


> Will the lumed crown be optional?


Great question. I have some, too.

Doc, when do pre-orders of the unlumed crown models start? Will there be a date/dateless option? Can I have an onion bulb shaped hour hand? How about eggplant shaped? Will there be a scratch-and-sniff option? Can I have a Wi-Fi only model or do I have to have 3G, too? Is the watch carbon neutral? I heard your company is transphobic and employs slave labour, is that true? And what's up with that N - it looks a bit like an H on a different angle. Is it an H on a different angle?


----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

no-fi said:


> Great question. I have some, too.
> 
> Doc, when do pre-orders of the unlumed crown models start? Will there be a date/dateless option? Can I have an onion bulb shaped hour hand? How about eggplant shaped? Will there be a scratch-and-sniff option? Can I have a Wi-Fi only model or do I have to have 3G, too? Is the watch carbon neutral? I heard your company is transphobic and employs slave labour, is that true? And what's up with that N - it looks a bit like an H on a different angle. Is it an H on a different angle?


Oh, and will the Scorpene come with an optional strap made from Scorpion fish leather?










Not having that would be a show stopper.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Docvail &amp; Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Bradjhomes said:


> Trust me - you're not.


LOL


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

goddamnitall. I was about to tell you, "'fish leather' is not a thing," but figured I'd better google it first. sure enough. "Fish leather" indeed is a thing. You can get it glazed or suede, in a rainbow of colors. You can even get "undyed tilapia crust," which I think brings us back to doc's underwear, but I digress.



Malakim said:


> Oh, and will the Scorpene come with an optional strap made from Scorpion fish leather?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know why, but the old thread title bugged me. It looked like cartoon profanity: the L&H @#$% watch...

Thanks so much for changing it. Now back to the images and specs...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> goddamnitall. I was about to tell you, "'fish leather' is not a thing," but figured I'd better google it first. sure enough. "Fish leather" indeed is a thing. You can get it glazed or suede, in a rainbow of colors. You can even get "undyed tilapia crust," which I think brings us back to doc's underwear, but I digress.


You know where I discovered fish leather? Brad Holmes...the guys whose avatar wears no pants? Strange parallels are developing here. Strange indeed. Before you know it, fish leather bands on sub homages are going to become the outward symbol of the WIS order. Much better than brown hooded cloaks.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Brad Holmes...the guys whose avatar wears no trousers?


Fixed that for you.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> You know where I discovered fish leather? Brad Holmes...the guys whose avatar wears no pants? Strange parallels are developing here. Strange indeed. Before you know it, fish leather bands on sub homages are going to become the outward symbol of the WIS order. Much better than brown hooded cloaks.


Holy cow, I just googled "fish leather watch bands." Amazing. Whole companies dedicated to producing them.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Catfish = awesome. Looks good on anything

























Any more ribbing and I might have to go get some catfish pants.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

(Seawolf isn't bad either






)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Catfish = awesome. Looks good on anything
> 
> View attachment 7322274
> 
> ...


You did not just call them pants...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just skimmed the last few pages, so I'm not sure if I have this right: If we buy an NTH watch, we get a free pair of catfish leather underwear with lume on the crotch?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> You did not just call them pants...
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


We use the word, but it doesn't quite mean the same...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> We use the word, but it doesn't quite mean the same...


Whatever. As a classy peanut-about-town, you might consider donning both, first pants, then trousers, in that order.

And if your pants are indeed made of catfish, I'd be sure to watch for stray felines.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I think I'm going Knacken or Oberon, but it'll be on a Bond NATO as my other divers are all on bracelets.

View attachment 7325386


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I think I'm going Knacken or Oberon, but it'll be on a Bond NATO as my other divers are all on bracelets.


But wait! You haven't see what's behind door 7 or 8 yet.

Only 9 more days. I'm really curious about the blue up and comer..


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Yeah there's actually 2 or 3 I like.. Gonna be hard deciding.. And with a baby on the way no way I would be allowed to buy more :-/

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> You guys heard? Let me tell you for the NTH time: sub homages coming from doc.
> 
> I WILL TRY TO KEEP THIS FIRST POST UPDATED AS NEW DETAILS EMERGE.
> 
> ...


The movement that will be utilized in this watch ain't a state secret or anything.
You should answer that question. I can't trust a seller that won't give me that information.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I have heard from a reliable source that one of the yet unannounced versions will be an Italian Sub, with a capicola dial.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

^ Hmmm I'm not a rampant fanboy whatsoever, but 'trust' is based on many variables.

Look at the vendor's previous offerings. The movements / quality seem perfectly reasonable at the price point. Of course, confirmation of movement is desirable, but questioning veracity based on all the circumstances? Were this a virgin Kickstarter pitch I'd be with you, Keith. All the way. As is, and having seen what went before, I'm confident to give more than the benefit of the doubt.

YMMV.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Keithcozz said:


> The movement that will be utilized in this watch ain't a state secret or anything.
> You should answer that question. I can't trust a seller that won't give me that information.


A) While Doc hasn't revealed it yet I think it's safe to say he will. Until that time I suppose it is a state secret. As in The United States of NTH. It's his show so to speak.

B) This is all teasers and foreplay! Patience grasshoppa!

C) If this is overly snarky it's because I just had a huge Mexican dinner and am feeling quite gassy now! So. No offense. It's just the whole "never trust a seller....." bit came across as a little uppity to me. Could be the flatulant pressure building though!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keithcozz said:


> The movement that will be utilized in this watch ain't a state secret or anything.
> You should answer that question. I can't trust a seller that won't give me that information.


Not a state secret.

Just something I don't plan to reveal until March 14th, along with water resistance and case thickness. We don't even start pre-orders until mid- to late April.

Sort of like seeing a pre-production show-car two years before it's available for sale. You don't get all the details until they're about to hit showrooms.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Not a state secret.
> 
> Just something I don't plan to reveal until March 14th, along with water resistance and case thickness. We don't even start pre-orders until mid- to late April.
> 
> Sort of like seeing a pre-production show-car two years before it's available for sale. You don't get all the details until they're about to hit showrooms.


Car? I thought you're doing bacon.. I've been led!!!1!1!1!1!!! D:<

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Some people take things waaaaay to serious.. 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

whoa said:


> Some people take things waaaaay to serious..
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


+1


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

whoa said:


> Some people take things waaaaay to serious..


But the opposite is quite true too. Too many frivolous and inane comments as well!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I actually did think about what movement the watches will be using.

To be more exact, I thought about whether the movement would influence my decision very much.

In all honesty, it could be a really clever strategy to get us all on board first so that when the actual movement is announced, we would all want the watch too badly to care even if it's a really boring and run-of-the-mill movement. And there's really nothing wrong with that.

Then again, if we didn't already like the watch, then I doubt the movement would be a game-changer.

If it turns out that the movement is something above average, I think the watch is a great deal. If it isn't, it still looks to be a great watch.

If it turns out that it's a quartz movement, then it better be a precisionist movement or something.

Whichever it is, I think I'm pretty sure I know which model I'll be buying.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Ten-Ten said:


> I have heard from a reliable source that one of the yet unannounced versions will be an Italian Sub, with a capicola dial.


I heard one will feature a portrait of Doc on the dial. It's the "Sparky's Revenge" model and will be a very limited edition. Hands will be literal hands and each will prominently feature one finger but specifically which finger is another secret until March 14th rolls around. Reminds me of one of those "the best designs are either loved or hated" sorts of things...not so much a diver as a sinker.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Maxy said:


> But the opposite is quite true too. Too many frivolous and inane comments as well!


One could probably argue the entire forum is frivolous. Sounds like something my wife might say about my watch hobby as a whole now that I think about it. Then there's my mother in law, who might argue that I, myself, am frivolous...its frivolous the whole way down, man.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Ten-Ten said:


> I have heard from a reliable source that one of the yet unannounced versions will be an Italian Sub, with a capicola dial.


You're wrong. I've heard from an even more reliable source that Doc will be creating homages of his own homages. The first model will be the Scorparnis.

I've also heard the name will use both a grave _and_ an acute.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

in honor of those who think watch fora should be deadly serious, I offer this
: aren't all graves acute? or is this joke too obtuse?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This must be the first of Doc's threads you've looked at. Frivolous and inane comments are the norm.



Maxy said:


> But the opposite is quite true too. Too many frivolous and inane comments as well!


Edited to add: Most of us wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MikeyT said:


> This must be the first of Doc's threads you've looked at. Frivolous and inane comments are the norm.
> 
> Edited to add: Most of us wouldn't have it any other way.


How dull would this thread be if we were just talking seriously about the watch?!


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Doc, is NTH initials? Like en tee aitch? Or Nth, like Nth degree?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ten-Ten said:


> Doc, is NTH initials? Like en tee aitch? Or Nth, like Nth degree?


Blog says it is unnnnnnnth, long and drawn out, somewhat painful.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Ten-Ten said:


> Doc, is NTH initials? Like en tee aitch? Or Nth, like Nth degree?


I thought it could be either way, but "enth" is what I read. Like to the nth degree...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ten-Ten said:


> Doc, is NTH initials? Like en tee aitch? Or Nth, like Nth degree?


Yes.

Blog - Janis Trading Company


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

CMFord said:


> One could probably argue the entire forum is frivolous. Sounds like something my wife might say about my watch hobby as a whole now that I think about it. Then there's my mother in law, who might argue that I, myself, am frivolous...its frivolous the whole way down, man.





MikeyT said:


> This must be the first of Doc's threads you've looked at. Frivolous and inane comments are the norm.
> Edited to add: Most of us wouldn't have it any other way.


Well I wasn't complaining directly but _merely _replying to the post who's 'complaining' that the posts are serious(when there's hardly any serious posts in last few pages).

Yes, posts can and should be funny and Doc has surely great sense of humor and some other posters too but I wouldn't say the same for every post out there in this thread! Hence that reply!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: HWA is a cheese-eating snack-goblin with the wrists of an 8-year old girl!*



no-fi said:


> Okay, so before this post I was all: "That's cool, I might mod a Seiko SNZF to make a lame-sauce homage."
> 
> Now I'm all: "MUST GIVE DOC MONEY."
> 
> Damn you.


To make things easy, I've just started referring to this handy flowchart.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> How dull would this thread be if we were just talking seriously about the watch?!


I thought that the watches were just an excuse to create this threads, you get 500 pages of nonsense and a cool watch, not the other way. Its fine by me though!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

All of the nonsense, none of the hostility... Public forum lite


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

taike said:


> All of the nonsense, none of the hostility... Public forum lite


Well, a more entertaining level of hostility anyway.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

3 hours?! Bump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> 3 hours?! Bump.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea. Unacceptable.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Umlaut.

#perfectalignment #rpmgotskills


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

What's all this talk about lubed crowns?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

whoa said:


> Lumed crowns... Wow.. Never even knew I wanted one!
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!





hawkeye86 said:


> What's all this talk about lubed crowns?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lumed crown, not lubed crown.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lumed crown, not lubed crown.


You never know...


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> This must be the first of Doc's threads you've looked at. Frivolous and inane comments are the norm.
> 
> Edited to add: Most of us wouldn't have it any other way.


I don't even know how to write anything that isn't frivolous and inane! That's all I have to offer. And I don't want to be left out!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> What's all this talk about lubed crowns?





SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lumed crown, not lubed crown.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok, got it. Lumed clowns. The doctor told me I needed reading glasses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

hawkeye86 said:


> Ok, got it. Lumed clowns. The doctor told me I needed reading glasses.


The extra irony thats flowing between that statement and your user name is awesome indeed.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Lumed clowns? That's just a little bit scary...


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> Lumed clowns? That's just a little bit scary...


You open the watch box and........... Surprise a lumed clown! (First watch packaging in history to cause heart attacks, could be another original feature of nth)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

hawkeye86 said:


> What's all this talk about lubed crowns?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hawkeye86 said:


> Ok, got it. Lumed clowns. The doctor told me I needed reading glasses.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 mistakes in a row. :rodekaart I think you did it on purpose. :-d


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

At least I didn't come up with lubed clowns. That would be genuinely scary. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> Lumed clowns? That's just a little bit scary...


As long it's not lubed clowns...


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Maybe Doc really is trying to make the jump to dentistry. 

I gotta remember to ask my dentist if he offers lumed crowns.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

R.A.D. said:


> You open the watch box and........... Surprise a lumed clown! (First watch packaging in history to cause heart attacks, could be another original feature of nth)


That made me laugh out loud.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Seriously, It's threads like these that keep me reading WUS


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

whoa, almost 5 hours without a post, objectionable and offensive or not? Doc, better throw some more bones out here...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I signed for the newsletter but have not heard back... who should I pay ? 


Uberyk said:


> whoa, almost 5 hours without a post, objectionable and offensive or not? Doc, better throw some more bones out here...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

goyoneuff said:


> I signed for the newsletter but have not heard back... who should I pay ?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


you have my paypal...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> whoa, almost 5 hours without a post, objectionable and offensive or not? Doc, better throw some more bones out here...


Can't today. Maybe tomorrow.

You'll have to just entertain yourselves for a while.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Can't today. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> You'll have to just entertain yourselves for a while.


Too busy making diplomatic posts on what is affordable and if a 10k watch is ever justified eh Doc?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Too busy making diplomatic posts on what is affordable and if a 10k watch is ever justified eh Doc?


Sometimes the forum needs me more in one place than it does in another. I go where I'm needed most.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Sometimes the forum needs me more in one place than it does in another. I go where I'm needed most.


Damn you Doc, we need more teaser shots.......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Damn you Doc, we need more teaser shots.......


Need?

No, not really.

Want?

Understandable.

Tomorrow.

Let the anticipation pique your desire...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Need?
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> ...


Such a tease Doc, such a tease........


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The lume had better be outstanding, Doc. Don't do a Tisell.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> The lume had better be outstanding, Doc. Don't do a Tisell.


I've been dying to use this meme...










Probably a little over the top here, but you've posted at the intersection of "close enough" and "I can't wait no more."

Now that I've got that out of my system...

Fear not. As anyone who owns a Phantom will attest, my factory knows how to get good lume results. As I've said elsewhere, I can't divulge the other brands my factory produces, but if I could, not only would you not be concerned, no one would hesitate to pay the prices I'm asking, as those other brands charge at least as much, and people seem to universally agree about their high quality.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah but which part of Philly, Chris?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Yeah but which part of Philly, Chris?


Depends on how you come at me. I start off on the main line.

The more people piss me off, the more Delco Proper I get.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

docvail said:


> Depends on how you come at me. I start off on the main line.
> 
> The more people piss me off, the more Delco Proper I get.


Jeez, and here I thought you were always sunny.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

:-!Good job, Doc! Glad you're using a factory with BB knockoffs! The lume will be like a torch, amirite?


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

And... The last new model is a Z-Blue Milgauss homage with electric blue honeycomb dial and 1-5 bezel. 

CONFIRMED! 

My sources are a bit sketchy on this but I am hearing the super-slim case will come wrapped in soft-iron foil to keep out those pesky magnetic fields


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> :-!Good job, Doc! Glad you're using a factory with BB knockoffs! The lume will be like a torch, amirite?


I don't even know who's joking and who's trolling anymore.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm joking. The water's still too cold to go trolling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry, Doc, about the joking and trolling. In all seriousness, your Jack Nicholson/Shining quote threw me off my game.

I wish you best of luck and will be following your new endeavor closely!



docvail said:


> I don't even know who's joking and who's trolling anymore.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Watching a Doc/L&H/Nth/Janis thread is sort of like being in a foxhole near the front. Stuff is whizzing everywhere, and it's hard to tell what's coming from the good guys and what's coming from the bad guys.

But there are lots of explosions and it's exciting to see...


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> I wish you best of luck and will be *financially backing *your new endeavor *immediately*!


FTFY. (Nacken for me, pending the release of the remaining ones!)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Sorry, Doc, about the joking and trolling. In all seriousness, your Jack Nicholson/Shining quote threw me off my game.
> 
> I wish you best of luck and will be following your new endeavor closely!


No worries and cheers!


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

Welp, I guess I know where some of my bonus money is going. The Näcken will almost certainly replace my Arctic Marine, and I think there might have to be room made for (at least? gulp) one more.

Maybe I'll hit the tax refund lottery?


Not happy with new Tapatalk.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

And just when I thought I had made my escape following the acquisition of my Blurple and decide to tempt fate by returning to bite my nose at you, WUS...

Now I'm stuck deciding which one in the stable has to go to help fund a Scorpene. Looks like L&H/JT/NHT will be the first watch brand double.

Looks amazing, Doc.


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

docvail said:


> Need?
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> ...


Ok, it's 12:01am on March 8th in Philly. WHERE ARE THE DAMN TEASERS!!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> Stuff is whizzing everywhere...


So it's a bit like parts of San Francisco, but without needing to breath through your mouth. At least until they develope a scratch & sniff screen.

In other news, the thread finally slowed down enough for me to make it to the back end without another dozen pages suddenly appearing.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jessemack said:


> Ok, it's 12:01am on March 8th in Philly. WHERE ARE THE DAMN TEASERS!!


Big babies up in here.

















5:39am EST. I'm working.

Boom.

One more model to be revealed, later in the week, then full specs on Monday.

Enjoy yer day, gents.


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, dang. Now I have to decide if I want BOTH Näckens and a third, or somehow I have to pick between them! Doc, you're a monster.


Not happy with new Tapatalk.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like there's no extension on the clasp so you can wear the watch over your wetsuit/drysuit. Is that the case in practice or is that clasp just for the rendered images?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gcmarx said:


> Well, dang. Now I have to decide if I want BOTH Näckens and a third, or somehow I have to pick between them! Doc, you're a monster.


Hey, you poke the bear, you get the horns...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Narc'd said:


> Looks like there's no extension on the clasp so you can wear the watch over your wetsuit/drysuit. Is that the case in practice or is that clasp just for the rendered images?


There's no extension clasp. The clasp will have micro-adjustments, and there will be half-links in the bracelet, in order to customize the fit.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anybody said this, Doc? You're a genius. No one in the affordable market has figured out how to sell excellent quality submariners in the right colors and configurations like you have. I'm definitely getting an Oberon and that new one might also be an option. 

My watch box is nearing its ideal state and your collection is threatening to make it overflow and then some. Thanks a lot, Doc.:-!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Has anybody said this, Doc? You're a genius. No one in the affordable market has figured out how to sell excellent quality submariners in the right colors and configurations like you have. I'm definitely getting an Oberon and that new one might also be an option.
> 
> My watch box is nearing its ideal state and your collection is threatening to make it overflow and then some. Thanks a lot, Doc.:-!


Einstein was a genius. Da Vinci was a genius.

Wyle E. Coyote was a super-genius.

At best, I'm smart enough to occasionally do something brilliant, but I'm about as likely to strap myself to a rocket and have it propel me into a cliff wall.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Einstein was a genius. Da Vinci was a genius.
> 
> Wyle E. Coyote was a super-genius.
> 
> At best, I'm smart enough to occasionally do something brilliant, but I'm about as likely to strap myself to a rocket and have it propel me into a cliff wall.


When you do it, I want the video...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Big babies up in here.
> 
> View attachment 7357274
> 
> ...


Ive said two things previously that I may have to eat.

1. Was not a big snowflake hand fan
2. If you ever made a watch SANS sparky, I'd never buy it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> Looks like there's no extension on the clasp so you can wear the watch over your wetsuit/drysuit. Is that the case in practice or is that clasp just for the rendered images?


Doc's really more of a leisuresuit guy. Its a buoyancy thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Einstein was a genius. Da Vinci was a genius.
> 
> Wyle E. Coyote was a super-genius.
> 
> At best, I'm smart enough to occasionally do something brilliant, but I'm about as likely to strap myself to a rocket and have it propel me into a cliff wall.


Somewhere, some day, some body is gonna find a doc shaped hole in a cliff!!


GlenRoiland said:


> When you do it, I want the video...


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> Hey, you poke the bear, you get the horns...


I call bull!

It's too early for mixed metaphors.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sure I'll be asked about all this again (possibly many more times) before pre-order starts, but for those interested in pre-order pricing, bulk discounts, and other ways to pick my pockets, here goes...

1. There's a pop-up widget on the site, which will give you a $25 coupon code (one-time use only) for signing up for our newsletter, following us on Facebook, or following us on Twitter.

2. Anyone who's every purchased anything through the website, or backed any of our Kickstarter projects, has earned loyalty rewards points, which can be redeemed for coupons ranging from $20 off up to $100 off. The rewards program basically kicks back 5% on every purchase.

The coupon codes above will be the only codes which will work during pre-orders, and they cannot be combined.

3. No shipping charges on orders over $500.

4. Bulk discounts will be automatically applied at checkout based on cart totals:

$50 off orders over $800
$75 off orders over $1200
$100 off orders over $1600
​
Consider adding a strap if your cart total is close to a bulk discount level. The product page for each watch includes several strap options, with the straps all offered at a discount to their regular price. I've already ordered a bunch of 20mm vanilla-scented rubber straps in black, dark blue (to match the blue Nacken and Santa Cruz) and royal blue (to match the Acionna's lighter blue). I don't have them yet, but should have them before we begin pre-orders, so hopefully we'll have pics taken by then. Supplies will be limited. I ordered 100 black, and 30 each of the two shades of blue.

My plan is to offer the first 10 pieces of each NTH model (80 watches, total) at the initial "early-bird" pre-order price, the prices currently seen on the website ($375/$400). I'll sell the next 20 pieces of each model for $25 more (another 160 pieces), and the next 20 for another $25 more (another 160 pieces). That's 400 pieces total.

Once those 400 pieces are sold, the prices will go up $50 each month (give or take), until we complete production.

Understanding that my customers are all over the world, I try to find a start time which best serves as many people as possible. It seems like 12 noon, Easter time (GMT-5) is as good as it gets (9am Pacific/5pm London, sorry, Aussies), so that's the time I'll start the pre-orders. The date is still to be determined, pending the arrival of the Orthos II and Commander 300.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Has anybody said this, Doc? You're a genius. No one in the affordable market has figured out how to sell excellent quality submariners in the right colors and configurations like you have. I'm definitely getting an Oberon and that new one might also be an option.
> 
> My watch box is nearing its ideal state and your collection is threatening to make it overflow and then some. Thanks a lot, Doc.:-!


If only there was one with a red (....scarlet maybe) bezel insert and snowflake hands it would be a sublime line up........


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> If only there was one with a red (....scarlet maybe) bezel insert and snowflake hands it would be a sublime line up........


There isn't, sorry.

The inserts are steel. Their colors are applied via PVD. Red PVD was not an option.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> There isn't, sorry.
> 
> The inserts are steel. Their colors are applied via PVD. Red PVD was not an option.


I know Doc, I know........

.....I'm sorry for bringing it up again really. I'm still super excited about these!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So...blue...you guys have been asking. What do you think?




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

docvail said:


> Big babies up in here.
> 
> View attachment 7357274
> 
> ...


Oh, it's just what I wanted.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

This may be a stupid question, so I apologize if it is!

Why do the vintage watches all have painted lume and the modern watches have applied?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> This may be a stupid question, so I apologize if it is!
> 
> Why do the vintage watches all have painted lume and the modern watches have applied?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because older watches mostly had painted dials and applied indices are a more modern element.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

docvail said:


> So...blue...you guys have been asking. What do you think?
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


You have me with the blue Nacken


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> This may be a stupid question, so I apologize if it is!
> 
> Why do the vintage watches all have painted lume and the modern watches have applied?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, they don't.

The Santa Cruz has applied markers. The Scorpène has printed.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## raptus (Jan 3, 2014)

docvail said:


> So...blue...you guys have been asking. What do you think?
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I like that blue. It's more elegant than the somewhat garish hue Tudor has gone with.

I'll probably get one.

No wait, I actually like the applied markers of the modern Näcken. But I want a blue watch! Damn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> There isn't, sorry.
> 
> The inserts are steel. Their colors are applied via PVD. Red PVD was not an option.


Just curious, how tough/scratch resistance are the PVD steel bezel inserts going to be?

Will the seal gaskets used for sapphire crystal, case back and crown be normal rubber or better materials?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just curious, how tough/scratch resistance are the PVD steel bezel inserts going to be?
> 
> Will the seal gaskets used for sapphire crystal, case back and crown be normal rubber or better materials?


It's PVD. It'll be as tough as PVD can be. We're doing top quality.

The materials will all be to industry standards.

Trust me, my factory knows how to construct a watch.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> It's PVD. It'll be as tough as PVD can be. We're doing top quality.
> 
> The materials will all be to industry standards.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the assurance.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

KJRye said:


> I'm taking a wild guess at a blue dial snowflake with vintage coloured lume (maybe a "faded" bezel as per the other black vintage options shown?), hence the date wheel (black or white) not matching, hence no date option.
> 
> This would win you the sub game, just sayin...
> 
> Also, if this does not turn out to be an option, we are "Friends Off"!


Fine Doc, we are still "Friends On"! I love the design, exactly what I have been wanting someone to release.

Now I'm just stressing about not getting in on the initial 10 of this version. I picture these WUS boards going all Lord of The Flies on Pre-Order day...

If ever there was someone who could get the BSHT boys to turn on one another, of course it would be Doc!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

dibs on the black naked fiddler! If someone edges me out of the first batch on that, I will go to their house and I will cut them.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for the assurance.


Yer welcome!



KJRye said:


> Fine Doc, we are still "Friends On"!


Phew. That was keeping me up at night.



Uberyk said:


> dibs on the black naked fiddler! If someone edges me out of the first batch on that, I will go to their house and I will cut them.


Damn, dog. Inappropes.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Yer welcome!
> 
> Phew. That was keeping me up at night.
> 
> ...


their blood is on your hands vail...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> their blood is on your hands vail...







This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> Einstein was a genius. Da Vinci was a genius.
> 
> Wyle E. Coyote was a super-genius.


Hence, my avatar. And my card...


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

docvail said:


> Big babies up in here.
> 
> View attachment 7357274
> 
> ...


Yeah, you got me. This is the one.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

So it's modern Nacken in black with applied indices, or vintage Nacken in blue with vintage lume? Am I seeing that correct? Gah! I don't even know which one I want any more. There'll be photos of the prototypes before I have to decide for real, right?


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> dibs on the black naked fiddler! If someone edges me out of the first batch on that, I will go to their house and I will cut them.


My suspicion is that those will go very, very quickly. I feel like Nacken and Scorpene at the two that have been the most, ahem, lust-invoking in this thread. That's just my reading of it.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

canuck1977 said:


> My suspicion is that those will go very, very quickly. I feel like Nacken and Scorpene at the two that have been the most, ahem, lust-invoking in this thread. That's just my reading of it.


Thats why I called dibs! It's totally legit and in accordance with interwebs rules is totally binding.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> There'll be photos of the prototypes before I have to decide for real, right?


From yer keyboard to God's inbox.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

docvail said:


> Big babies up in here.
> 
> View attachment 7357274
> 
> ...


F. Now I don't know if I'm going milsub or with this guy. You're a horrible person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

canuck1977 said:


> So it's modern Nacken in black with applied indices, or vintage Nacken in blue with vintage lume? Am I seeing that correct? Gah! I don't even know which one I want any more. There'll be photos of the prototypes before I have to decide for real, right?


Not so fast, there's still another one to reveal!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> So it's modern Nacken in black with applied indices, or vintage Nacken in blue with vintage lume? Am I seeing that correct? Gah! I don't even know which one I want any more. There'll be photos of the prototypes before I have to decide for real, right?


Sorry, after you brought up the possibility I might not have protos by the time we open pre-orders, I kind of lost my mental $h1t for a moment, and overlooked the preceding question.

Nacken-modern - applied indices, which will be framed in white (not brushed stainless), BGW9 lume (glows blue), lumed minute markers.

Nacken-vintage - printed indices, which will either be "natural" (sort of a yellow-ish color), or "old radium" (a custom-mix lume color, which can vary wildly in color, from pale yellow, to orangey-beige, to WTF-is-that-pink), no lume on the minute markers.

For those following along - I ordered the Nacken prototype with the natural color described above, as I think it's the best match for the vintage Tudor subs I've seen online, all of which have a yellowish tint to their lume:









However, I also ordered an extra dial, bezel and handset with the other lume color, the old radium. My plan is to choose which one looks best once we've got them in hand.

Actually, and in fact, I ordered 3 extra dials (and maybe 3 bezels, though as I write this, I'm concerned that I can't specifically recall whether I did or didn't), two of which in an alternate shade of blue (I'm not joking), because I know how many people here can get their pants in a knot over what shade of blue their blue watch is. So there's two blues, each with both lume colors, making four dials, and maybe four bezels, unless I muffed up.

EDIT - HAH! I knew I didn't muff up. There's only one shade of blue PVD available for the bezel inserts, so I didn't need to order two. I'm just trying to match the dial to the bezel as best we can, then determine which lume color looks best. Damn, I'm good.

We'll pick one combination of dial/bezel color and lume color in the usual way, by throwing them all into the Thunderdome, handing them post-apocalyptic weapons, and letting the survivor be our Nacken Champion.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Ehm, is it possible to post a pic of a watch that gives an idea of how the white dial of the santa cruz will look like? I mean a white dial with the honeycomb texture like that model will have, i ask because im really not familiar with that type of dial. Dont know if the texture will be subtle, or deep and very noticeable in all angles, i dont even know what i would prefer ...... So any help?, please? Pretty please With cherry on top?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> Sorry, after you brought up the possibility I might not have protos by the time we open pre-orders, I kind of lost my mental $h1t for a moment, and overlooked the preceding question.
> 
> Nacken-modern - applied indices, which will be framed in white (not brushed stainless), BGW9 lume (glows blue), lumed minute markers.
> 
> ...


Glad you fixed the proportions on the second hand indicator. Sheesh, Tudor.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Glad you fixed the proportions on the second hand indicator. Sheesh, Tudor.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


That thing is ginormous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Given the big reveal is happening on pi day, i'm going to go out on a limb and say the dial will be circular.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

But he always seemed to get hurt a lot. And he never caught his meal. Just sayin'



azsuprasm said:


> Hence, my avatar. And my card...
> 
> View attachment 7360938


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't read this thread for 3 days and look at all the back posts I have to catch up on. You guys hold on a minute or two while I go make some popcorn.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

R.A.D. said:


> Ehm, is it possible to post a pic of a watch that gives an idea of how the white dial of the santa cruz will look like? I mean a white dial with the honeycomb texture like that model will have, i ask because im really not familiar with that type of dial. Dont know if the texture will be subtle, or deep and very noticeable in all angles, i dont even know what i would prefer ...... So any help?, please? Pretty please With cherry on top?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Heh, heh - I approve!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Waffle. F71, dammit, it's always that freakin' Eggo that keeps popin' up.



docvail said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7365586&d=1457493264"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

azsuprasm said:


> Waffle. F71, dammit, it's always that freakin' Eggo that keeps popin' up.


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey doc...been a loooong time. Dammit if I can figure out what you've been up to but then again I never could...looks like your doing a sub/tudour homage of sorts...anyway good to see you doing well. The sub/tudour homages look pretty good ;-)


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> From yer keyboard to Gods inbox.


I don't actually know what you mean here, but apologies if I have caused the universe to get the idea that the protos might not be in hand in time. I know how it is -- everything is fine until someone voices something out loud, then Murphy hears and causes stuff to go sideways.

Anyway, I'm sure they will arrive and all will be well. And I'm also sure photos won't help me decide which one, I'll still be in agony.

Also, for preorder, how much stuff should I have set up on your website in order to stuff all the BSHT peeps and get an early Nacken? Just an account, or do you store payment details for faster processing or stuff like that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The Naf said:


> Hey doc...been a loooong time. Dammit if I can figure out what you've been up to but then again I never could...looks like your doing a sub/tudour homage of sorts...anyway good to see you doing well. The sub/tudour homages look pretty good ;-)


Ho. Lee. Crap.

Naf! Good to hear from you my friend! I thought you might have truly sworn off looking at the forum for good after getting your Stowa.

What have I been up to? Uhm...well, there was the Riccardo, all hell broke loose, there were some other models, Chip, Sujain and I went to Hong Kong, shenanigans...that's pretty much it.

Then, yeah, this, the NTH subs.

Me? I've been okay. My wife hasn't left me, and the mods haven't banned me, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pics of a what honeycomb dial will look like. 

Have any examples of what a sandpaper dial (ie Nacken blue) is like? My own google-fu didn't work this time.

I love me some textured dials - Santa Cruz, Oberon ftw.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## The Naf (Mar 31, 2012)

docvail said:


> Ho. Lee. Crap.
> 
> Naf! Good to hear from you my friend! I thought you might have truly sworn off looking at the forum for good after getting your Stowa.
> 
> ...


Funny thing about that Stowa...never ended up getting it lol...ended up with the Steinhart instead.

Mods haven't banned you and the wife hasn't left...well thats a win...maybe they're just waiting to see who blinks first ;-)

About the mods...i noticed brad has moved up in the world here...how'd you guys let that happen?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> I don't actually know what you mean here, but apologies if I have caused the universe to get the idea that the protos might not be in hand in time. I know how it is -- everything is fine until someone voices something out loud, then Murphy hears and causes stuff to go sideways.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure they will arrive and all will be well. And I'm also sure photos won't help me decide which one, I'll still be in agony.
> 
> ...


There's an expression, "from your lips to God's ears", spoken when one person suggests something another person hopes will come to pass. Since your post was posted to the innerwebz, not spoken, I said "from your keyboard to God's inbox".

As for pre-order, good question, with an answer many may benefit from hearing...

I don't think you can store your payment details on my website. It's a secure checkout. However, I know Google Chrome (or is it Google Pay) has some feature which allows you to store payment details so you don't have to key them in all the time. It couldn't hurt to set that up.

You definitely want to add all your billing/shipping address info to your customer account on the site, including email and phone number for non-US orders, and particularly if you live outside the US, you want to make sure you're entering the address info _*EXACTLY*_ as it appears on your card billing statement or PayPal account.

99% of the problems people have at checkout are because they're entering their address differently than it reads on their bank statements, abbreviating something they shouldn't be, adding a space to their apartment number, or whatever.

If your card gets denied, do NOT keep trying it. Stop, and double-check the address info. Repeated attempts could lead to multiple 'phantom' charges on your account, making it appear like you were billed multiple times, when you were never billed at all.

I can't tell you how much I love those "Doc, there's something wrong with your website checkout" emails. O rly? The other 200 people to go through checkout today would say otherwise. Trust me, there's nothing wrong with my site, and I'm not spending hours screwing around, sending screen shots and affidavits to prove to your credit card company that you weren't charged when your card got rejected (been there, done that, not doing it again). They'll figure it out eventually.

Also, if you use more than one email, remember which one you used to create your customer account. If you know you have a store credit, or a rewards account, but you don't see either, you more than likely logged in with the wrong email, and that's not something I'll be able to determine at a glance, on demand.

Please don't expect me to be able to stop everything during pre-orders to sort out individual login/checkout issues. I have to monitor available inventory levels in real-time during pre-orders, and I may not be able to read and respond to emails until later, by which time, the price could be higher (this happened to some people during Phantom pre-orders).

Better to set it all up now.

I don't want to start a riot, or touch off a wave of butt-hurt for people who don't get in at the lowest possible price - c'mon, it's $25 more. After I saw all the discounts people were taking on the Phantom, I had to factor that into my pre-order calculations. By my figuring, the first 400 people to order should have an average price just under $400, taking into account all the coupon codes, bulk order discounts, and rewards points. I've dropped $25 coupons around the internet the way gators drop turds around Rusty's back yard. There's no reason for anyone to be checking out at full price.

Not for nothing, but it's hard for me to have sympathy when I see someone complaining about having to pay $25 more in pre-order when they're taking $50-$100 off with coupons, credits and discounts, or when they caused their own problems at login/checkout.

The only known 'issue' with my site is one of the widgets will force you to click through twice to get from cart to checkout, and it depends on which browser you're using, cookies, etc. Other than that, the site works flawlessly, and all of the problems we've had were user-error.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> Thanks for posting the pics of a what honeycomb dial will look like.
> 
> Have any examples of what a sandpaper dial (ie Nacken blue) is like? My own google-fu didn't work this time.
> 
> ...


It's meant to look vintage. Just look for vintage subs, where the dial is rough, or pitted.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Just realized that you said PVD bezel insert, that would mean jelliotz can't boil it in coffee to vintagize (is that even a word?) it more, right?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

domoon said:


> Just realized that you said PVD bezel insert, that would mean jelliotz can't boil it in coffee to vintagize (is that even a word?) it more, right?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


You could jimmie it out and sand the crap out of it. 

Sent from my 's .


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> You could jimmie it out and sand the crap out of it.
> 
> Sent from my 's .


No escape, then ??

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

domoon said:


> Just realized that you said PVD bezel insert, that would mean jelliotz can't boil it in coffee to vintagize (is that even a word?) it more, right?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon





synaptyx said:


> You could jimmie it out and sand the crap out of it.
> 
> Sent from my 's .





domoon said:


> No escape, then ??
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


How long have you been here?!?! Never underestimate the power of jelli!!! No watch is safe and no mind will go unblown!!

#wheretheresajelliotztheresaway


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Cmon Doc, my bonus just deposited. So how's bout we stop all the shenanigans and you send me a naked fiddler already.
Straight cash money homie!


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Doc. For a Canadian who has recently moved house, would you say Paypal is the most reliable payment mechanism? I know they're gits and I'd rather not give them a cut, but I'm also excited about the preorder. You're right, I'm not going to get bent out of shape over $25 if I don't snag one of the first 10, but part of the fun is trying to get a good deal in the initial rush...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> Thanks for the info, Doc. For a Canadian who has recently moved house, would you say Paypal is the most reliable payment mechanism? I know they're gits and I'd rather not give them a cut, but I'm also excited about the preorder. You're right, I'm not going to get bent out of shape over $25 if I don't snag one of the first 10, but part of the fun is trying to get a good deal in the initial rush...


I think PayPal can be easier, but I've had people outside the USA use credit cards successfully. I'd just recommend making sure all your info is up to date, correct, and matching.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> Cmon Doc, my bonus just deposited. So how's bout we stop all the shenanigans and you send me a naked fiddler already.
> Straight cash money homie!


Hey! I'm first........

......I took his sister out on a date.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Hornet99 said:


> Hey! I'm first........
> 
> ......I took his sister out on a date.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> View attachment 7372034


Ok Huck, when.......


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

There's been so many posts on here it's been hard to keep up. Didn't even notice the Santa Cruz dial. This may change my plan...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Hornet99 said:


> Ok Huck, when.......











...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> View attachment 7373586
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


.......and you took forever to get back.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Hornet99 said:


> .......and you took forever to get back.


had to run to the car dealer during lunch.


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

what about a quarzt version ?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Burn the heretic!



SirPaulGerman said:


> what about a quarzt version ?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> .......and you took forever to get back.





Uberyk said:


> had to run to the car dealer during lunch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> had to run to the car dealer during lunch.


ooow, get something nice?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Hornet99 said:


> ooow, get something nice?


nope. managed to cross one off the list though.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> nope. managed to cross one off the list though.


So, which one got crossed off then?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Hornet99 said:


> So, which one got crossed off then?


Hyundai Santa Fe Sport. Gave it a shot as budget option but had a feeling with residual values being lower it wouldn't be able to compete with the other candidates (RDX and QX50). 
Suspicions confirmed, cheaper car but more expensive to lease.
The air conditioned seats were pretty nice though.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> Hyundai Santa Fe Sport. Gave it a shot as budget option but had a feeling with residual values being lower it wouldn't be able to compete with the other candidates (RDX and QX50).
> Suspicions confirmed, cheaper car but more expensive to lease.
> The air conditioned seats were pretty nice though.


It's a nice looking car (.....for an SUV). Air conditioned seats?! Would never be any use here in the UK, heated seats now those I like in the morning.........


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Hornet99 said:


> It's a nice looking car (.....for an SUV). Air conditioned seats?! Would never be any use here in the UK, heated seats now those I like in the morning.........


both come in handy here in the northeast. For example it hit over 70 today but I still have my snow tires on because there's no guarantee we won't get another storm before spring sets in for good.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> both come in handy here in the northeast. For example it hit over 70 today but I still have my snow tires on because there's no guarantee we won't get another storm before spring sets in for good.


.....70!? Wet and 8C (46F.....) all day here!

OMG, has this thread bombed out? We're talking about the weather (I'm British so that does come naturally......:-d).


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Whoa, whoa fellas... let's not hijack the thread with this car nonsense. Time to steer back onto the road with an older render. This one was done during the design phase before we switched from single-dome to double (hence the distortion around the edge) and before I corrected the handset lengths (.5mm too short in this shot). A little macro action!









I also fixed that minute marker at 12:00 after this one. Did you notice it before I said it? 

Edit: oh, and the minute markers are way too tall in this one. It's only noticeable in the macro shot. I'd been experimenting at the time.

Edit 2: the cutouts in the bezel insert are too deep as well...

Oh well... I'm sure Chris will fuss at me for posting this. /shrug


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

^I appreciated it...
It's awesome the effort you and others have put into doc's project. Value added for WUS followers and man, you guys have got the slickest looking campaign going IMO.
Cheers


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rpm1974 said:


> Whoa, whoa fellas... let's not hijack the thread with this car nonsense. Time to steer back onto the road with an older render. This one was done during the design phase before we switched from single-dome to double (hence the distortion around the edge) and before I corrected the handset lengths (.5mm too short in this shot). A little macro action!
> 
> View attachment 7374834
> 
> ...


There you go, back on track.......

Have to say that I getting pretty impressed by all the effort that has gone into this and it feels like we're still just peeking through the gaps and seeing little bits of this! Can't wait for the full reveal.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Doc really needs to go back to his old avatar of Chris Nolte's mug shot. That's how I see him. Perpetually.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Whoa, whoa fellas... let's not hijack the thread with this car nonsense. Time to steer back onto the road with an older render. This one was done during the design phase before we switched from single-dome to double (hence the distortion around the edge) and before I corrected the handset lengths (.5mm too short in this shot). A little macro action!
> 
> View attachment 7374834
> 
> ...


If by "fuss" at you, you mean calmly point out that this doesn't actually and won't ever exist, well then, consider yourself fussed at.

Let me see - by the markers, minute hand and lume color, it looks like the Amphion Modern.

Which has a red triangle on the bezel.

Which doesn't glow.

D'oh!

I'd probably be having a rage-filled flashback to our discussions around case thickness, but I've got a headache, so not enough energy to muster up the required amount of rage.

Cool pic, though.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

not sure why it took so long to get to this point:


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

The red triangle doesn't glow?!?!??! Weak sauce doc...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> not sure why it took so long to get to this point:
> 
> View attachment 7375394


Well, at least I know I'd look good with long hair.



Uberyk said:


> The red triangle doesn't glow?!?!??! Weak sauce doc...


Have you ever seen red lume?

No, you haven't.

Know why?

No point.









Red lume: the Forrest Gump of lume.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

docvail said:


> Well, at least I know I'd look good with long hair.
> 
> Have you ever seen red lume?
> 
> ...


I like the way you explain things so that even I can understand.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

poisonwazthecure said:


> I like the way you explain things so that even I can understand.


Good.

Next model, you can help Rusty understand when I give him all the dimensions for all the components adding up to case thickness...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Well, at least I know I'd look good with long hair.
> 
> Have you ever seen red lume?
> 
> ...


Haha. I know doc. I just like making you dig out that chart every now and then. The red triangle is of no concern to me. I'm still shooting for the nacken and possibly Santa Cruz or sporkene


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Haha. I know doc. I just like making you dig out that chart every now and then.











Revenge Sam Elliott, a new meme from docvail industries, coming to the innerwebz this Spring.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

It's only slightly less bright than c1, which used to be the shizznit. Oh how times have changed. 


Best,
- C.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Some Damaskos such as DA34 have red lume at 12, and indeed invariably people say that it's less bright than the other markers. Red indeed "hides" brightness and if I remember well our eyes are less sensitive for the colour red as well.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Good.
> 
> Next model, you can help Rusty understand when I give him all the dimensions for all the components adding up to case thickness...


Oh no you di-int!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Well, at least I know I'd look good with long hair.
> 
> Have you ever seen red lume?
> 
> ...


How about the length they retain the light, doc? Is there any chart for it too or that would go linear with the brightness chat? As long as it's still visible if i wake up early in the morning i think it's still good.

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

MrDagon007 said:


> Some Damaskos such as DA34 have red lume at 12, and indeed invariably people say that it's less bright than the other markers. Red indeed "hides" brightness and if I remember well our eyes are less sensitive for the colour red as well.


there's a reason sailors use red lights to read charts at night...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Not only sailors... crazy nut star watchers too !  


hwa said:


> there's a reason sailors use red lights to read charts at night...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

first post updated with Blue Nacken. Knack yourselves out, guys.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> How about the length they retain the light, doc? Is there any chart for it too or that would go linear with the brightness chat? As long as it's still visible if i wake up early in the morning i think it's still good.
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Brightness x amount applied x intensity of charge = lumosity.

YMMV.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> Brightness x amount applied x intensity of charge = lumosity.
> 
> YMMV.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


At what point does the 'amount applied' stop having such an effect? I'm assuming that, all other things being equal, a layer of lume 0.2mm thick will appear almost twice as 'lumey' as a layer that is 0.1mm thick*

I'm assuming a layer 10mm thick isn't much brighter than a layer 5mm thick*

Where does it start to tail off? When does the lume from the bottom stop being able to permeate the thickness above it and have little/no effect?

*all measurements are for illustrative purposes only - I have absolutely no idea what a normal layer of lume is.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> At what point does the 'amount applied' stop having such an effect? I'm assuming that, all other things being equal, a layer of lume 0.2mm thick will appear almost twice as 'lumey' as a layer that is 0.1mm thick*
> 
> I'm assuming a layer 10mm thick isn't much brighter than a layer 5mm thick*
> 
> ...


I don't know. I suppose there's some scientific calculation which would indicate a point at which the lume can't absorb any more light, and therefore adding more is a waste, but I'm not privy to it.

In response to the red light discussion...

Red lights are used in tactical and low-light environments for two reasons. Red light doesn't travel as far as other wavelengths, so it's less likely to give away one's position, and it has less effect on the rods inside the eye, so it has minimal impact on night vision, allowing the eye to remain adjusted to the low light environment.

Most military applications have been adapted to red-light use. For instance, maps are "red-light readable". In a non-tactical, real-world scenario, red lume is just this side of pointless.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Totally off topic (but we discussed weather so what the heck), what does black lume look like when it's luming?
Worse than red, about the same?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tknospdr said:


> Totally off topic (but we discussed weather so what the heck), what does black lume look like when it's luming?
> Worse than red, about the same?


Like the sound of one hand clapping?

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> In a non-tactical, real-world scenario, red lume is just this side of pointless.


...and that's just where I like to live.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

docvail said:


> Most military applications have been adapted to red-light use. For instance, maps are "red-light readable". In a non-tactical, real-world scenario, red lume is just this side of pointless.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


except....

How cool would it be if the red text on the dial was red LUM!!! OH THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

tknospdr said:


> Totally off topic (but we discussed weather so what the heck), what does black lume look like when it's luming?
> Worse than red, about the same?


Here's the Sinn 556i Weiss (not my pic):


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> ...and that's just where I like to live.


No place for a pantsless peanut on the battlefield, I s'pose...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Doc, I'm assuming the Nacken Vintage will be discounted the same as the others for the pre-order/initial order stages?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Quazi said:


> except....
> 
> How cool would it be if the red text on the dial was red LUM!!! OH THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!


It will be, you just won't notice


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

KJRye said:


> Doc, I'm assuming the Nacken Vintage will be discounted the same as the others for the pre-order/initial order stages?


Assume away.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

tknospdr said:


> Totally off topic (but we discussed weather so what the heck), what does black lume look like when it's luming?
> Worse than red, about the same?


Can we get some clarity from the linguists among us?

Luming? Luminescing? Illuminating? Luminous?

Eff it, "what does black lume look like in the dark?"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

What do you all say we nickname this one "the Jelli" - for those who like their dials burnt to a crisp, their bezels bleached like Sting's hair, and their pants tight, but only in the front...

















Edit - the glitch with the forum software not accepting images on the first try is getting really, really old...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> What do you all say we nickname this one "the Jelli" - for those who like their dials burnt to a crisp, their bezels bleached like Sting's hair, and their pants tight, but only in the front...
> 
> View attachment 7384922
> 
> ...


wait, so now you're offering a third variant of the naked fiddler???
You monster...


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

^^^ Is that still Nacken vintage or Model #8?


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> View attachment 7384922


Wait what? That looks like a Real Rusty Render(tm). This a real model? Can you describe a bit, without the JZ references, what it'll be like?

Also, am very excited to hear that my exploits flying at night with a red headlamp count as 'tactical'. I'm like 100% cooler than I previously thought. Tactical. Tactical.

Yeah.

Tactical, baby.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

docvail said:


> What do you all say we nickname this one "the Jelli" - for those who like their dials burnt to a crisp, their bezels bleached like Sting's hair, and their pants tight, but only in the front...
> 
> View attachment 7384922
> 
> ...


"I don't think you're ready for this jelli, I don't think you're ready for this jelli..." - Beyonce


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Uh that one is really tempting! As well....... Dammit! 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Maxy said:


> ^^^ Is that still Nacken vintage or Model #8?


Nevermind.. 8 models are here!!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

canuck1977 said:


> Wait what? That looks like a Real Rusty Render(tm). This a real model? Can you describe a bit, without the JZ references, what it'll be like?
> 
> Also, am very excited to hear that my exploits flying at night with a red headlamp count as 'tactical'. I'm like 100% cooler than I previously thought. Tactical. Tactical.
> 
> ...


Is that why my audi has red dash lighting? Well then I too am tactical and awesome...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Chris, the add to cart button seems to be missing so I just e-mailed you my order. In case you don't get it, I'm also sending PMs to all of your fanboys.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Maxy said:


> Nevermind.. 8 models are here!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> wait, so now you're offering a third variant of the naked fiddler???


Yes.

Firm grasp of the obvious...



Uberyk said:


> You monster...


Mmmmmmuuuuuuaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!



Maxy said:


> ^^^ Is that still Nacken vintage or Model #8?


Maybe I spoke to soon, vis-a-vis that grasp...

Yes, this is the 8th model, also a Näcken, also vintage, but this one is "black".



canuck1977 said:


> Wait what? That looks like a Real Rusty Render(tm). This a real model? Can you describe a bit, without the JZ references, what it'll be like?
> 
> Also, am very excited to hear that my exploits flying at night with a red headlamp count as 'tactical'. I'm like 100% cooler than I previously thought. Tactical. Tactical.
> 
> ...


Yes. This is a real model. Yes, I can describe it. That's sort of what I do (from the product page on the site):

*The Näcken Vintage, Black* has printed, vintage-lume markers which glow green, on a black sandpaper dial and a pre-vintage light gray bezel.

As for the tactical stuff, don't call me "baby", it's "Doc", "Chris", or "Miss Jackson", but only if you're nasty.



Djk949 said:


> "I don't think you're ready for this jelli, I don't think you're ready for this jelli..." - Beyonce


Beyonce < Janet Jackson.



whoa said:


> Uh that one is really tempting! As well....... Dammit!


Mmmmmmuuuuuuaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!!



Maxy said:


> Nevermind.. 8 models are here!!


I will never mind.



Uberyk said:


> Is that why my audi has red dash lighting? Well then I too am tactical and awesome...


Who says lifestyle marketing doesn't work?

How you see yourself (sartorial, top of the world):









Just look at yourself, master of your domain:










Might want to pay some attention to the road though, if you're not too busy being awesome...


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

What are people's thoughts on applied vs printed markers? Personally I've loved applied stuff on the dial since getting one of the Chinese 1969 airforce specials, but the NTH model that is calling out to me most is a vintage with printed dial. Are applied markers more of a modern thing anyway? (I guess so, hence the choices Chris has made).

Dammit. Money no object I'd buy the Santa Cruz and one other, but I already have a white dial diver.

So is that the complete lineup with just the specs to reveal? Or is there the not-like-the-others model? (Or was that the Scorpene? So confused.....)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> What are people's thoughts on applied vs printed markers? Personally I've loved applied stuff on the dial since getting one of the Chinese 1969 airforce specials, but the NTH model that is calling out to me most is a vintage with printed dial. Are applied markers more of a modern thing anyway? (I guess so, hence the choices Chris has made).
> 
> Dammit. Money no object I'd buy the Santa Cruz and one other, but I already have a white dial diver.
> 
> So is that the complete lineup with just the specs to reveal? Or is there the not-like-the-others model? (Or was that the Scorpene? So confused.....)


That's the full range, all 8 models.

No more to be revealed.

The Scorpène is the non-sub.

The lume on the crown was the last little surprise before we reveal the full specs on Monday.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Have the preorder date and time been set? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I can't wait to see the protos!! But.. Damn, my wife don't like the vintage lume... Like.. At all.. Crap!! Nacken, amphion or the scorpene... 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> That's the full range, all 8 models.
> 
> No more to be revealed.
> 
> ...


Awesome! You deserve lots of success for creating all of these. It's a great range of models and the "coming soon" page basically has me going back and forth, unable to decide between really hot models. Great job!

As someone who has bought both a Tiger Concept and a Chris Ward C60, the new line has probably stopped me going for an additional 'cheap' sub of some sort; I'd much rather spend twice the amount and get something I really like and that will be well engineered at high quality.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Maxy said:


> Nevermind.. 8 models are here!!


.........it's going to be a hard decision, back to the financial spreadsheet to see what we can squeeze out!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

abangr said:


> Have the preorder date and time been set?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.

Pre-orders to start mid- to late-April, depending on when we ship the Orthos II / Commander 300.


----------



## nathandavisseventynine (Jun 2, 2014)

Great selection of watches.....will probably take the money I had set aside for a steinhart in all honesty. Will you sell the bezel insets separately for those modders out there if they wanted to swap then around? Or will generic Seiko ones for maybe Doc?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Ooooh. oooooh. Can I answer this one?

Doc will never again offer mod parts. First time around didn't go so well, and since I harangued him into doing it (sort of), my ears are still blistered from the fallout.

EDIT: It didn't help that some of the guys that belly-ached along with me never pulled their wallet out of their pants... So, rich man's mod is what we're left with: buy two NTHs with different bezels, and you can move the guts from one to another.



nathandavisseventynine said:


> Great selection of watches.....will probably take the money I had set aside for a steinhart in all honesty. Will you sell the bezel insets separately for those modders out there if they wanted to swap then around? Or will generic Seiko ones for maybe Doc?


----------



## nathandavisseventynine (Jun 2, 2014)

hwa said:


> Ooooh. oooooh. Can I answer this one?
> 
> Doc will never again offer mod parts. First time around didn't go so well, and since I harangued him into doing it (sort of), my ears are still blistered from the fallout.
> 
> ...


Two you say.....hmmmmm......didn't think of that.....


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

In retrospect I'm glad doc didn't offer multiple hands as options. The merc hands allow me to begrudgingly say no to the Santa Cruz... but those Nackens... mmm... mmm... b**ch!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Ooooh. oooooh. Can I answer this one?
> Doc will never again offer mod parts. First time around didn't go so well, and since I harangued him into doing it (sort of), my ears are still blistered from the fallout.


Seriously. Having "Like" be the only one-click feedback option on this forum seems woefully inadequate. Here's my suggested list for the next round of updates:

1. Dislike

2. Seriously?

3. +1

4. +1 million

5. SMH

6. Insta-add to my ignore list

7. Report, but not to the mods, to all the guys I know will want to read this, so they can have a good laugh at it too. You add people to your "You should see this" list, and then, when you click that link, it sends them all a PM with a link back to that post, "Dudes, you gotta see this. This guy's using a torque wrench to wind his watch because he doesn't realize the crown is a screw down. That's almost as funny as when Doc didn't realize there was a plastic sticky on his Glycine..."

8. Create-a-search - this is going to take some programming skill, but the way I see it working, you click this link, and the forum creates an advanced search for the key terms in that post, then automatically generates a reply with a link to the search results. This is going to stop all those "this question's already been asked and answered a thousand times" sorts of pissy replies, and also save me from chucking my laptop across my office, or angrily pounding out a reply with such force that I break the "E" key on my keyboard again. Have you ever done that? It's only the most used letter in the alphabet.

9. Vote-for-ban - let's be honest, the mods are way too lenient. Why can't we vote people off the island? Let the mods be like the Supreme Court, with judicial oversight for when public sentiment runs amok, to keep things on an even keel, but let forum members vent their (generally warranted) frustration a bit with a "Vote-for-Ban" button.

10. Non Sequiturd - for the ultimate expression of contempt, you just NST a guy. Really? A thread on a watch forum to ask why I'd spend more than $200 on a mechanical watch? Suck turd, troll-baiter!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

docvail said:


> What do you all say we nickname this one "the Jelli" - for those who like their dials burnt to a crisp, their bezels bleached like Sting's hair, and their pants tight, but only in the front...
> 
> View attachment 7384922
> 
> ...


Tick Tick Tick... Ah... that's me too?

But spoiling our fun baking and bleaching watches - is this really a business model? I mean... If I have to do it myself there's a chance I'll end up with a toast dial, fire damaged hands and sterile insert! My parts orders are lost on these!

Looking forward to seeing these NTH ITS (In The Steel) by which time I'll be too late to the show and have to make do with all you guys cast offs


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> The merc hands allow me to begrudgingly say no to the Santa Cruz...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> View attachment 7386138


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Chris, the add to cart button seems to be missing so I just e-mailed you my order. In case you don't get it, I'm also sending PMs to all of your fanboys.


I started to suggest that those wanting one should send a PM to get on the list, but then I realized it would make someone's head explode. Not mine, but someone's.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

dmjonez said:


> I started to suggest that those wanting one should send a PM to get on the list, but then I realized it would make someone's head explode. Not mine, but someone's.
> 
> View attachment 7386274


Damn, the PMs.
I'm thinking to drive over to Philly with a six pack and some cash, pick up a cheesesteak along the way, show up at Doc's front door and demand naked (fiddler) satisfaction.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> I started to suggest that those wanting one should send a PM to get on the list, but then I realized it would make someone's head explode. Not mine, but someone's.
> 
> View attachment 7386274


You called down the thunder, well now you've got it...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

They all look great but the Santa Cruz is making me question my dislike of Mercedes hands. And wonder about the movement for modding purposes. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

accidentalsuccess said:


> They all look great but the Santa Cruz is making me question my dislike of Mercedes hands. And wonder about the movement for modding purposes.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I thought about getting the santa cruz and swapping the hands out (depending on movement) but who knows how easy it will be to find a set that matches Doc's top secret mega awesome lume factory.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

True. Or you could just buy two and swap hands 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

docvail said:


> What do you all say we nickname this one "the Jelli" - for those who like their dials burnt to a crisp, their bezels bleached like Sting's hair, and their pants tight, but only in the front...
> 
> View attachment 7384922
> 
> ...


Too many options...

How can I possibly choose?


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Agent Sands said:


> Too many options...
> 
> How can I possibly choose?


If you order all 8, take Doc and his sister on a double-date, and provide a bottle of good quality rum, I believe that Janis Trading will actually end up owing you money.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tknospdr said:


> If you order all 8, take Doc and his sister on a double-date, and provide a bottle of good quality rum, I believe that Janis Trading will actually end up owing you money.


It'd better be some damned good rum.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

>


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> View attachment 7386274


Ah, the magic pic!!! Does this mean you're shipping already?!?! What happened to preorders?!?! I just took a short nap and now folks got incoming!!!!!

This is not the fabled customer service I've heard so much about!!


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

accidentalsuccess said:


> They all look great but the Santa Cruz is making me question my dislike of Mercedes hands. And wonder about the movement for modding purposes.


I thought I disliked Mercedes hands, then I got a lovely gilt Tiger Concept and decided I liked them plenty.

I also thought I disliked snowflake hands, then Doc pulls a Nacken.

Maybe it's like art, you just know what you like. (Although that awesome watch design thread convinced me there are reasons we like/dislike things, and now has pointed out some things that I can't unsee about certain watches).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> I thought I disliked Mercedes hands, then I got a lovely gilt Tiger Concept and decided I liked them plenty.
> 
> I also thought I disliked snowflake hands, then Doc pulls a Nacken.
> 
> Maybe it's like art, you just know what you like. (Although that awesome watch design thread convinced me there are reasons we like/dislike things, and now has pointed out some things that I can't unsee about certain watches).


T-Rex hands?

Nothing worse than T-Rex hands.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

justadad said:


> Ah, the magic pic!!! Does this mean you're shipping already?!?! What happened to preorders?!?! I just took a short nap and now folks got incoming!!!!!
> 
> This is not the fabled customer service I've heard so much about!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Nothing's incoming, justa, just an ill-conceived co-option of the BSHT clown cloud. Damn rookies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pre mature Clown cloud ? Sub's look great Doc !! We done . 

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's a little preview for Monday:


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

/me gets ready to flip my other watches

/me might even be pre-receiving-flipping the Commander 300

...dammit, Vail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Nobody's taking a stab at getting the case thickness?


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

12MM? Looks thin.

Well done.
How do I buy?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Leekster said:


> 12MM? Looks thin.
> 
> Well done.
> How do I buy?
> ...


Coming Soon - NTH Subs - Janis Trading Company


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Knowing the lug width and doing some pixel counting I think it will be 12mm thick.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

well, my math says 11.55mm. On my screen, 48mm lug-to-lug measures 275mm. So, 48 divided by 275 = .175. The height on my monitor seems to be 66mm, which multiplied by .175 = 11.55mm.

How'm I doing, big fella?


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

docvail said:


> Nobody's taking a stab at getting the case thickness?


People are guessing 12 mm, but you've been playing the case thickness card VERY close to your chest and I don't think it's without good reason - I just put a ruler against a 12 mm Longines and a 10 mm Hamilton sitting right in front of me right now, and I can't help but think, you're planning on unveiling a SPECTACULAR number for case thinkness next week...

I'm going to go out on a limb and say Doc's beaten the Hamilton Khaki and he's got the case size at under 10 mm!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Under 10 would be incredibly cool but would surprise me.

I was thinking if the movement might be the soprod a10, inline with the retail price, and it is a bit thinner than most, good for thinner watches


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

I say 11.5!


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, Doc said he's .5 over what he wanted so I'm going with 10.5mm thick.

Still curious to know the depth rating and mostly the movement.

He alluded to knowing the movement down to the "physics" level...has his mad scientist lab come up with a modified rotor made of unobtanium?

Does Sparky lurk somewhere on the case innards?


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Scorpè(é)ne.....will....be......mine......


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I think I have just overdosed on these!!! I am not sure I can handle the full set like this!!!! My brain is about to explode!!!!! How the hell am I going to choose which one now!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> Nobody's taking a stab at getting the case thickness?


11.6 mm total height from the case back to the top of the sapphire crystal.

Removing the case back, sapphire crystal and bezel, just the height of the case is around 7.5 mm, not counting the curve lugs.

Close?


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

11.5 mm is what I measured.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

11.11mm, because... why not?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mmmmmmuuuuuuuuaaaaahhhhhhhaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

I was waiting for someone to guess 7mm so that they could feign disgust when it's revealed to be 9.2


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't care about the thickness, when the profile images show such good proportions it doesn't matter........


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

For those who used pixel counting technique, you guys are nerds! LOL
hmmmm... I'll say 6.0 mm just to make the guy who guessed 7 mm feel bad when it is revealed as 6.5 mm.

Wait are these Quartz divers!??


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ryguy87 said:


> For those who used pixel counting technique, you guys are nerds! LOL
> hmmmm... I'll say 6.0 mm just to make the guy who guessed 7 mm feel bad when it is revealed as 6.5 mm.
> 
> Wait are these Quartz divers!??


Movement is not revealed yet. LOL so who knows!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ryguy87 said:


> Wait are these Quartz divers!??


Maybe. But I am guessing Miyota 9015.

Does not really matter to me. If it is Eco-Drive, even better. 

A few more days to go. We will know the the wr, thickness and movement by then.

Anyway, I set my sight on the following, depending the final spec release and budget available.

1. Amphion, Modern








2. Scorpène








3. Santa Cruz








The question is am I quick enough to get the best deal if I go for all the 3. Seems like stiff competition here.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

It's not quartz. It's Schwartz.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Being a daredevil, contrarian and all-round remittance man, I'm going for a cheeky 9.75mm.

I think he's gone and pulled off a sub-10 mil case. Mind you, it could be 15mm and I wouldn't be that bothered TBH (the Rolex Sub comes in at 13mm). My Black Bay is thicker than my ageing Samsung smart phone and I still love it.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> But I am guessing Miyota 9015.
> [


Its not much of a guess. IMO, there are just 2 possible choices - Miyota 9015 or NH35A. If its 3rd option than these, that would be a real surprise!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Maxy said:


> Its not much of a guess. IMO, there are just 2 possible choices - Miyota 9015 or NH35A. If its 3rd option than these, that would be a real surprise!


Could be Soprod. Could be Seagull. Could be quartz. Could be hamster wheel (very small hamsters).

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

docvail said:


> Could be Seagull.


I ain't gettin' in no crazy watch!

View attachment 7397266


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> Could be hamster wheel (very small hamsters).
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Thinnest affordable hamster powered watch!

Will the movement look like this one?


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> It's not quartz. It's Schwartz.


May the Schwartz be with you!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> It's not quartz. It's Schwartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









:roll:


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

R.A.D. said:


> Thinnest affordable hamster powered watch!
> 
> Will the movement look like this one?


looks like a legit tourbillon!

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

tknospdr said:


> May the Schwartz be with you!


Someone had to say it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

docvail said:


> Could be Soprod. Could be Seagull. Could be quartz. Could be hamster wheel (very small hamsters).
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


If it's a Soprod A10 half the people on this thread will have a seizure


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm was going to guess 9015 and 10.5 mm. But looking at the specs, the A10 is actually 3.6mm vs the 9015 at 3.9mm. So I reckon it's one of those. Doc's not going anywhere other than Japanese or Swiss for a movement, and I suspect 28.8k beat rate is going to be desirable enough that he'd try for that if possible.

Just wait, on Monday we'll find out it's an 18k Chinese pearl movement and a 15mm case. And people will STILL buy the heck out of it. :-D


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Would a modded red second hand bring the Scorpèéne to gasp-inducing dangerousity?

Or completely rrrrrrrrrrrrrruin (roll it) the slick black-and-white thing it's got going on?


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> View attachment 7397578
> :roll:


This is how you regulate the hamster movement, right??


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Exclusive sneak peek at the NTH movements! (You've got to stick with it until at least 0:17)


----------



## pikers (Jan 4, 2016)

Omegafanboy said:


> I think I have just overdosed on these!!! I am not sure I can handle the full set like this!!!! My brain is about to explode!!!!! How the hell am I going to choose which one now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Join the club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

11.3mm is my guess. However I'm so undecided on which one. Chris you are almost single handedly bankrupting me. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blitzoid said:


> This is how you regulate the hamster movement, right??


......only if you want to make it go faster.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Miyota 9015

11.5mm thick, and still 300m resistance! 

Well done Doc. Well done.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Agreed, great job! 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Agreed...

What are Doc prices again ?

;-)


KJRye said:


> Miyota 9015
> 
> 11.5mm thick, and still 300m resistance!
> 
> Well done Doc. Well done.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

KJRye said:


> Miyota 9015
> 
> 11.5mm thick, and still 300m resistance!
> 
> Well done Doc. Well done.


"We're not here to take part. We're here to take over!"


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Just got the email. Looks like my guesses were spot on! 11.5mm, 9015, and 300m water resistance.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

11.5mm?!?!? Only 300m?!??! Come on Doc try harder...............













.........only kidding ya, fantastic. And loving the use of the 9015.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

hey doc, just fyi. link's not working to go to the preview page. This happens to be on the Nacken, not sure if it's on the others.

This is a preview page for our upcoming line of subs under the new NTH brand.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Wow. Sub-12mm divers with 300m water resistance?

1. NTH Subs
2. ?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> hey doc, just fyi. link's not working to go to the preview page. This happens to be on the Nacken, not sure if it's on the others.
> 
> This is a preview page for our upcoming line of subs under the new NTH brand.


Thanks, but it's not a link. That text is just underlined.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Would it be possible for the Oberon to be ordered with normal white indices as opposed to vintage indices? Also, will we have choices of bezel inserts? Sorry if these have already been asked.


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

Wait, was there an e-mail sent to ppl?
9015 movement, 11.5mm thickness, 300m wr?
How did ppl get on this list?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

ryguy87 said:


> Wait, was there an e-mail sent to ppl?
> 9015 movement, 11.5mm thickness, 300m wr?
> How did ppl get on this list?


You have to donate 100 dollars to the "GET IN THE KNOW" link on Doc's website...heh heh


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

digivandig said:


> Would it be possible for the Oberon to be ordered with normal white indices as opposed to vintage indices? Also, will we have choices of bezel inserts? Sorry if these have already been asked.


Sorry, no. Everything will be as you see it. There are no options for marker color, bezel, hands, etc.

The date window will be the only thing which is optional, on all models except the vintage blue Nacken.



ryguy87 said:


> Wait, was there an e-mail sent to ppl?
> 9015 movement, 11.5mm thickness, 300m wr?
> How did ppl get on this list?


https://www.janistrading.com/login.php?action=create_account


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Wow. Sub-12mm divers with 300m water resistance?
> 
> 1. NTH Subs
> 2. ?


Seriously...


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

docvail said:


> "We're not here to take part. We're here to take over!"


Just a word - Plan a backup(or additional Server) for the website during the pre-order traffic on April 15th!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> You have to donate 100 dollars to the "GET IN THE KNOW" link on Doc's website...heh heh


........date doc's sister and you get straight on the secret pre-pre-order list (but only if she has a good time).


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm having such a hard time choosing which one (still debating ordering two....) that I did this:



.......how much time have I got on my hands?!

And I still can't decide.........:roll:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm having such a hard time choosing which one (still debating ordering two....) that I did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if you re-shuffled the order of appearance...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Maybe if you re-shuffled the order of appearance...


Tried that already, tried looking at them upside down and through a mirror, still didn't help. Damn you Vail, damn you..........


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> Sorry, no. Everything will be as you see it. There are no options for marker color, bezel, hands, etc.
> 
> The date window will be the only thing which is optional, on all models except the vintage blue Nacken.


Thanks for the response. You did a great job on them and are offering them at a great intro price. I commend your efforts.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This is what happens when you own a micro.

"Hey, my next model will be something you don't want."

"Damn you. Why can't you make something I want?"

"Hey, my next model will be something you want."

"Damn you."


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

docvail said:


> This is what happens when you own a micro.
> 
> "Hey, my next model will be something you don't want."
> 
> ...


You forgot the last step: people throw wads of cash at you, which is just enough to barely cover your costs and time.


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

docvail said:


> Sorry, no. Everything will be as you see it. There are no options for marker color, bezel, hands, etc.
> 
> The date window will be the only thing which is optional, on all models except the vintage Naken]


Just to clarify, does that mean the Naken blue is no date only?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Dr.Spaceman said:


> Just to clarify, does that mean the Naken blue is no date only?


Yes.


----------



## DVNE (Nov 6, 2012)

Blue or black Nacken for me. Heck, I may get both!!!


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dr.Spaceman said:


> Just to clarify, does that mean the Naken blue is no date only?





docvail said:


> Yes.


Probably good idea to remove the 'date window option' from its page incase it creates ordering issues later on!

Näcken, Vintage, Blue - Janis Trading Company


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Doc,

this is killing me... My wife said this morninig if I buy another watch this year, she is going to buy a new car!... I'm like.. whoa whoa whoa... don't do anything like that!!! I'll hold off buying a watch..

THEN BAM.. I see your email...

darn you... how can I resist... must resist... don't want to make new car payments... must resist..


----------



## caesar2164 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> This is what happens when you own a micro.
> 
> "Hey, my next model will be something you don't want."
> 
> ...


Well deal with it, im a powerful money able customer so im entitled to be an irrational b*tch. So when can i get my free sample of the watch so i can judge you and decide if i like it, or if i want to pay for it or not, huh?!?!?!?

(Idiot mode off)

This watches will really be something, just measured my orient snorkler which i wear a lot because its very comfortable and its 12mm thick, so this will be even more of a delight to wear, add the great specs and hell yeah!


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Quazi said:


> Doc,
> 
> this is killing me... My wife said this morninig if I buy another watch this year, she is going to buy a new car!... I'm like.. whoa whoa whoa... don't do anything like that!!! I'll hold of buying a watch..
> 
> ...


Oh I AM SUPER EXCITED ABOUT THE COMMANDER 300!!!!

CAN'T WAIT!!! i'm not sure if these nth subs look better than the commander 300 or not... I'm getting a special super rare version (blue with date)..


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Maxy said:


> Probably good idea to remove the 'date window option' from its page incase it creates ordering issues later on!
> 
> Näcken, Vintage, Blue - Janis Trading Company


I'm working on it.

Considering none are for sale yet, I have other priorities which come first.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

R.A.D. said:


> Well deal with it, im a powerful money able customer so im entitled to be an irrational b*tch. So when can i get my free sample of the watch so i can judge you and decide if i like it, or if i want to pay for it or not, huh?!?!?!?
> 
> (Idiot mode off)
> 
> This watches will really be something, just measured my orient snorkler which i wear a lot because its very comfortable and its 12mm thick, so this will be even more of a delight to wear, add the great specs and hell yeah!


You had me at "irrational b*tch".


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Late as usual, but nicely played, sir. Why the reveal today? Thought it would be next week.

anywho......for me I think it's Santa Cruz and scorpene...


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's not quartz. It's Schwartz.





tknospdr said:


> May the Schwartz be with you!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Late as usual, but nicely played, sir. Why the reveal today? Thought it would be next week.
> 
> anywho......for me I think it's Santa Cruz and scorpene...


Had to send out the email about St.Paddy's day sale. Didn't want to send one today, and one Monday. Would it offend you, as a veterinarian, if I said I wanted to kill two birds with one stone?

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Quazi said:


> Doc,
> 
> this is killing me... My wife said this morninig if I buy another watch this year, she is going to buy a new car!... I'm like.. whoa whoa whoa... don't do anything like that!!! I'll hold off buying a watch..
> 
> ...


You might as well ask her what car she has in mind already. :-d


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Had to send out the email about St.Paddy's day sale. Didn't want to send one today, and one Monday. Would it offend you, as a veterinarian, if I said I wanted to kill two birds with one stone?
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


lol. I use that almost daily and laugh telling my clients I probably shouldn't say that as a veterinarian.......I tell my clients I should probably say, "cure two diseases with one medication."


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Welp...glad you guys are all on board, excited, etc.

I guess now that you've got all the details, there won't be much to talk about, and this thread will quiet down now.

Unless you plan to start talking about straps...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Perlon, NATO, and leather for the heathens, I suppose


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> ........date doc's sister and you get straight on the secret pre-pre-order list (but only if she has a good time).


Dude, I already have my Scorpene, what does that tell you about her time with me? LOL. BUUUURRNN....aw dammit, wasn't supposed to say anything...sorry Doc.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Which model is the Riccardo homage again?


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> Welp...glad you guys are all on board, excited, etc.
> 
> I guess now that you've got all the details, there won't be much to talk about, and this thread will quiet down now.
> 
> Unless you plan to start talking about straps...


Straps you say?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like a winner. Now where's the GIF of that ........ guy shouting "Shut up and take my money!"?

Yeah, that. Pretty much everyone on this thread is like that, including me. 

When's it open? April 15. Booyah, I'll spend my tax refund on this instead of braces for my son. I didn't grow up with one so he'll be fine. That odd looking tooth sticking out will even out. Eventually.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Which model is the Riccardo homage again?


Well, looky here...we got us a wise guy that's not even to 100 posts and he's already about to get banned!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Which model is the Riccardo homage again?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> lol. I use that almost daily and laugh telling my clients I probably shouldn't say that as a veterinarian.......I tell my clients I should probably say, "cure two diseases with one medication."


Wait. Holy cow. (See what i did there?). Glen can prescribe meds?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Doc mad props on the new subs. I was somewhat hoping that they were going to have quartz movements and be 18mm thick. I'm in for at least a nacken modern. I was going to do a damn you post but you already talked about that so that has been addressed. I did however just pick up another watch so I'm already over my watch budget for '16. Going to have to hid that one from the wife. And really looking forward to the commander... New watch pic even though unrelated (I'm really digging it)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Doc-tor - I really, really, like these new NTH watches. Really, really.

But I already have a 007 (and a Seagull Dragon King, if anyone remembers them), as well as a Commander 300 on the way. 

So how can I justify one of these cool, 300 meters, 11.5 mm, 9015 movement, 40 mm, super-lume divers? 

I'm not made of money! (For those of you who are, or don't already have very similar, though inferior, watches, I say go for it! I would.).

I'm not going to let you drive me into prostitution to support my addiction.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Definitely a tough call for you hate to love, love to haters with damnation a-plenty to spread around. If you are getting two, I don't think you could go wrong. but...I think I'm going Santa Cruz on this. Where else ya' gonna find anything like THAT?! AND in a size that isn't just a vintage vibe dial in a modern case? 

Knocken em down! Whew! Time to throw one back.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Wait. Holy cow. (See what i did there?). Glen can prescribe meds?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I can't believe it either.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

scott59 said:


> I'm not going to let you drive me into prostitution to support my addiction.


OMG...so much I could say. I'm trying to be good, I really am...PLEASE someone, do something with this...its too good to let it fade away into the thread. I'm just going to leave this picture here for inspiration...


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Perfectly sized wowsa! Was desperately hoping the modern ones had a cool ceramic bezel but still tempting.


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey guys,

The Amphion Vintage looks real bad doesn't it?
Nobody order that one other than me okay? (Will I be able to order one before they get sold out??)


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

The Scorpene is probably my favorite.

Most of all, THANK YOU for making a reasonably-sized diver!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Was the bezel material already communicated?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Newsletter said it will be bezelium


----------



## caesar2164 (Mar 25, 2015)

I believe it's PVD coated aluminum?

Edit: although taike's answer is better...


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't even particularly crave subs, and I really like these watches. I have avoided posting on this thread so far, but now just to say .... yup. Great specs, great classic designs. I am hoping the lume shines like a flashlight, and that nobody else pre-orders the one I like. :-!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

MrDagon007 said:


> Was the bezel material already communicated?


Steel. (From the NTH FAQ ....)



> Each NTH model has its own personality, yet shares a common design language - raised & domed sapphire crystals;* sloped steel bezels* with lumed indices; clean, chamfered case sides with no crown guards; little touches of color; big crowns with our signature lumed engraving; and a no-nonsense case back with minimal decoration.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Steel.


Yes, these are a steal


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

deluded said:


> You might as well ask her what car she has in mind already. :-d


LOL.. a Nissan Pathfinder 

and she might do it... later today I talked to her about it, and she said.. oh go ahead and buy the watch... but now i'm scared she will follow through with her threat of buying a new car!!!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Dude, I already have my Scorpene, what does that tell you about her time with me? LOL. BUUUURRNN....aw dammit, wasn't supposed to say anything...sorry Doc.


.......you only got one?! Dude I got all 8 models after our date, Doc swore me to secrecy.

I'm taking her out this weekend, aiming to get the 2017 models early.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Quazi said:


> Doc,
> 
> this is killing me... My wife said this morninig if I buy another watch this year, she is going to buy a new car!... I'm like.. whoa whoa whoa... don't do anything like that!!! I'll hold off buying a watch..
> 
> ...


Hey I've not done anything wrong! Don't make me a part of your dilemma! 😎

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> .......you only got one?! Dude I got all 8 models after our date, Doc swore me to secrecy.
> 
> I'm taking her out this weekend, aiming to get the 2017 models early.


LOL. This _could_ go on, but I'll just bow and say "Well done, sir"...and apparently we are both terrible at keeping secrets!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> LOL. This _could_ go on, but I'll just bow and say "Well done, sir"...and apparently we are both terrible at keeping secrets!


Respectful bow back to you sir..........b-)


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Quazi said:


> LOL.. a Nissan Pathfinder
> 
> and she might do it... later today I talked to her about it, and she said.. oh go ahead and buy the watch... but now i'm scared she will follow through with her threat of buying a new car!!!


Dude, you've got to up your game!! You haven't used the whole "Oh yeah, I'm doing a review on this piece for a watch website and they let me keep it for free" story?? Come on! That's like #3 on the 'How to dodge wifey accusations' list in the WIS handbook!!

You screwed up by talking about it ahead of time. Always have the package delivered to work; always wear it without mentioning it to see if she notices it; and always have a story about how it didn't cost you anything if things start to go sideways!

Yeah, she's getting that Pathfinder all right. She probably just ordered it with ALL the options and is waiting for it to come in...


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

whoa said:


> Hey I've not done anything wrong! Don't make me a part of your dilemma! ?
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Lol, never fails to get old!

I've resisted posting in this thread, but I've got to say these are pretty tasty looking watches you've got on the cooker, Doc. I'm stoked for the full reveal...


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

skywatch said:


> I don't even particularly crave subs, and I really like these watches. I have avoided posting on this thread so far, but now just to say .... yup. Great specs, great classic designs. I am hoping the lume shines like a flashlight, and that nobody else pre-orders the one I like. :-!


Well, technically, you want lots of people to preorder the one you like, or Doc might not include it in the manufacturing run! (I'm sure you now this ).

He's hoping/planning for all the lowest-price and lowest-price-plus-$25 offers to go pretty quick. I'm not sure if there's a hard cutoff on a model for it to be dropped, or if it's a watch cage-match where the least popular model goes home with its bloody teeth kicked in.

Knowing how Doc is a rational human being its probably neither a hard nor a fast rule.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Just coming back from a week of vacation, and I can't believe it. 

THANK
YOU!

Finally a well made vintage blue snowflake from a micro. I have been waiting for this release for years, seriously. Yes, there were others before, but in my opinion all others who tried missed the mark in some way or the other. So thanks, Doc, for building my dream watch. So excited for the prototype pics.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Looks like it'll be either of these for me.......


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Oberon is speaking to me for sure. But the Santa Cruz is unbelievably sexy!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Alright I loved my squale 20atmos and that was 12mm thick... Not sure how you pulled 11.5mm off but it sounds awesome. Plus I bet one of the models pending reveal is a gilt dial...

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

11.5mm without caseback, crystal, and bezel. Got it.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

When doc brings out a line of sub 12mm big-crown subs.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Alright I loved my squale 20atmos and that was 12mm thick... Not sure how you pulled 11.5mm off but it sounds awesome. Plus I bet one of the models pending reveal is a gilt dial...
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Everything is released now I think!

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Alright I loved my squale 20atmos and that was 12mm thick... Not sure how you pulled 11.5mm off but it sounds awesome. Plus I bet one of the models pending reveal is a gilt dial...
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Ill take that bet. Loser buys the NTH of the other's choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The Oberon is mine. Yes, indeed. 

Does one have to actually create an account to order one of these? Can't I just do a guest check out and be on my merry way?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Read the faq. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MP83 said:


> Alright I loved my squale 20atmos and that was 12mm thick... Not sure how you pulled 11.5mm off but it sounds awesome. Plus I bet one of the models pending reveal is a gilt dial...


There are no more to be revealed. That's it. That's the whole line. Eight models.



taike said:


> 11.5mm without caseback, crystal, and bezel. Got it.


Uhm...no. 11.5mm thick, total.



Tanjecterly said:


> The Oberon is mine. Yes, indeed.
> 
> Does one have to actually create an account to order one of these? Can't I just do a guest check out and be on my merry way?


The site will create an account for you when you go through as a guest. It'll take longer to key in all your info. If you don't mind taking that time while others are checking out...


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> There are no more to be revealed. That's it. That's the whole line. Eight models.
> 
> Uhm...no. 11.5mm thick, total.
> 
> The site will create an account for you when you go through as a guest. It'll take longer to key in all your info. If you don't mind taking that time while others are checking out...


Thanks I misread, didn't realize about the date/no-date options

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

I like dates on watches, but still trying to wrap my head around a 4:30 date. With a new case, 9015, and new dial, you had lots of options. I'm curious as to why 4:30 vs the more "classic" 3, or 6? 


Best,
- C.

FYI, fantastic options and it's going to be a killer choice for one... or two. Not going to say which ones, as I don't want to encourage more competition!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

charliekilo98 said:


> I like dates on watches, but still trying to wrap my head around a 4:30 date. With a new case, 9015, and new dial, you had lots of options. I'm curious as to why 4:30 vs the more "classic" 3, or 6?
> 
> Best,
> - C.
> ...


You're smoking crack if you don't think they are all going to sell out either way. You might as well just say what you love...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> The site will create an account for you when you go through as a guest. It'll take longer to key in all your info. If you don't mind taking that time while others are checking out...


Why do I have this sudden vision of Doc as Clint Eastwood, saying, do ya feel lucky, punk? Well, do you?

Seriously, do you think this is going to be sold out in the first five minutes or is this some sort of marketing hype? Gah.....!!!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

charliekilo98 said:


> I like dates on watches, but still trying to wrap my head around a 4:30 date. With a new case, 9015, and new dial, you had lots of options. I'm curious as to why 4:30 vs the more "classic" 3, or 6?
> 
> Best,
> - C.
> ...


4:30 was the best option.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Why do I have this sudden vision of Doc as Clint Eastwood, saying, do ya feel lucky, punk? Well, do you?
> 
> Seriously, do you think this is going to be sold out in the first five minutes or is this some sort of marketing hype? Gah.....!!!!!


You must not have been in on the early-bird pre-orders for the Phantom.

We sold the first 50 in one minute. We sold the next 50 in the next five minutes. I think we sold the next 50 in the next ten.

There was a thread leading up to the Phantom pre-orders. Sort of like this one.

Except, on the day we started pre-orders, it was 31 pages long.

What's this one up to? 124? And it's still at least a month before we start pre-orders.

Yeah, I think they're going to go fast.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> You must not have been in on the early-bird pre-orders for the Phantom.
> 
> We sold the first 50 in one minute. We sold the next 50 in the next five minutes. I think we sold the next 50 in the next ten.
> 
> ...


Doc, you're going to make more after they all sell out, right?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Doc, you're going to make more after they all sell out, right?


I dunno. None of us is promised a tomorrow, right?

I'm actually facing some real problems now, and will likely be dealing with them for the rest of the year, and into next, or as long as it takes for the supply of movements to catch up to demand.

I'm making 1,000 pieces, total (probably, I suppose I might make less, and there's a remote possibility I might make more, but let's assume it's 1,000).

I've already started working on the next model. I have to make decisions now for what I'll be doing in the future. I can't assume today that I'll be sold out of these by the time we want to start production on the next model, sometime near the end of the year. It's safer to assume I'll still have some of these in stock, so instead of making another batch right away, I'll make the next model, and let the demand for the subs build up again.

Despite what I said earlier in the thread about locking in the price of the movements by ordering them months ago (we did order them, and I was told we did lock in the price), I just found out that our distributor jacked the price of the movements up by about 35%-40%, so now my total costs are going to be 5%-10% higher than I thought, and I'll have to adjust the prices on these.

I know for sure that the movement costs are going to go up again before the end of the year (in the current environment, they could go up again tomorrow), and probably again (if not two more times) before we can get back to making more of these. Lead times will probably get stretched again, too. My best guess is the next batch we make might be 15%-20% more expensive than the ones we're making now.

The lead time on the 9015 is getting ridiculous. Two years ago, there were standing inventories, and no wait at all. Last year, it was a 6-8 month lead time. It's now approaching 8-10, maybe even 12 months (we're still fine, I think, because we scheduled delivery for the start of production, not the end), and the current price increase I'm looking at has me angry, because it was a total surprise, and came after I'd announced my retail pricing.

Miyota and Seiko don't sell directly to the factories. They sell through distributors, who are apparently playing movement prices like the commodities markets, backing out on deals, and screwing all the factories, as well as companies like mine. It's creating all sorts of uncertainty about costs and lead times, and it's squeezing all the smaller players.

Up until last fall, the 9015 was about half the cost of a Sellita SW200 (the least expensive of the 'entry-level' Swiss movements, cheaper than an ETA 2824-2 or Soprod A10). With the price increase that just happened this week, now they're about 2/3 the cost. I think the distributors can raise the prices another 20%-25% before people start thinking Swiss movements are better bang-for-the-buck.

But then you get into WIS-y sorts of quandaries - is it 'good enough' to have a Swiss movement in a watch assembled in HK, or do I have to also go to Switzerland for assembly in order to justify the retail price by having "Swiss Made" and not just "Swiss Movement" on the dial? Swiss assembly is going to push the costs up even more.

If the current trend continues, you're looking at 'entry-level' prices being 15%-20% higher than where they are now, if not higher. We're going to long for the days of $400-$600 divers with 9015's in them.

It's making it harder to plan ahead. Will I make more subs if these sell out? I dunno. Will I make more in this batch if pre-orders go better than expected? I dunno, maybe. It might be a smart move, since I know movement costs are going up, but it could also be a dumb move, if I soak up all the demand with the first 1,000 pieces. Even if I wanted to make more, as part of this batch, or If I just waned to make another batch later on, will I be able to get the movements, at a fair price, with predictable delivery?

Hell if I know.

I'm having a hard enough time planning my next model, when I can't be certain what movement I'll be using. I can't say for sure how many subs I'll make in this production, or when I might make more.

If you want one, this could be your only shot to get one. I could be making watches in Switzerland next year. Who knows?


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

What a crazy time to be in the watch making business. I feel for you and wish you all the best with this production, though I hardly think you'll need it. I think you hit it out of the park on this one and should be a brilliant sell.

The vintage Amphion and blue snowflake are in a neck and neck race, with the Santa Cruz and black and grey vintage snowflake right behind. Geez, that's fully HALF of your models calling to me! Thanks for the dilemma.


Best,
- C.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> I dunno. None of us is promised a tomorrow, right?
> 
> I'm actually facing some real problems now, and will likely be dealing with them for the rest of the year, and into next, or as long as it takes for the supply of movements to catch up to demand.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed answer Doc. Man, you have quite the job ahead of you. Just take it one day at a time and know that we love your work here. I've seen you make some gutsy choices and you're still standing. I think you'll be fine despite the ridiculous uncertainty ahead. I guess I have a hard choice to make. I was planning to make my exit from this hobby basically...I mean, I still love watches and was going to be on WUS, but I'm officially closing the door on acquisitions for the foreseeable future. I'm consolidating the pieces I don't wear often or think are redundant...I was considering one more piece to commemorate the birth of my son (He's due the first week of May if all things go as planned) and thought I had kind of planned it out, but...well there's no money to do it, so I was just going to wait (it was a piece that should be available for the next year or two I think). Now you've got me thinking about picking up one of your subs!! Dammit...this is a hard choice. And I shouldn't be spending any money at all!! LOL...ah first world problems...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, you Doc. Damn you.

Last night I had a dream, or was it a nightmare? I was online and I had registered with the Janis Trading Company, and I was patiently going through the purchase motions for -- guess what -- not one, not two, but three sub watches. It was completely insane and leg -- wait for it -- endary!

At the end of the complete purchase, I had to contemplate with horror at my purchase. Where am I going to put all three? This purchase completely upsets all my meticulously well thought and crafted plans for watch world domination. I would have a sane number of watches and this just puts me over the top. Thinking like Sheldon from Big Bang, I'd go nuts because I would have more than 7 watches and what watch could I wear per day because I would have more than one watch per day. Now, that wouldn't do, the Sheldon me thought. 

Then the next thing I knew, I was looking at Chuck Heston's dramatization of Taylor's discovery of the Statue of Liberty at the lonely beach with the waves crashing onto the face, but instead of Taylor... it was me... I was shouting Damn, you all to hell, Doc Vail! Damn you! and the Statue of Liberty had a face of Chris Nolte's face with the askew hair being the crowns..... 

Damn you, Doc. Look at what you're putting us all through. 

Or maybe it was just the buffalo chicken pizza I had last night.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have it narrowed down to 4. Amphion modern, Nakken blue, Santa Cruz and the Scallopini. 

I need to narrow it down to 1-2 so I don't need to be doing sketchy things in the back lot of truck stops for watch money. Dammit Doc, they're all so damn good looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

All about that Amph here. Just going to be back & forth on vintage or modern...& date or no until protos hit. Might have to do a day off to race for an early sale.


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> ... and the Scallopini.


Now you went & made me hungry.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

NinthSphere said:


> Now you went & made me hungry.


I'm sure I butchered the spelling but spelling doesn't seem to matter on the innernetz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> and the Scallopini.





NinthSphere said:


> Now you went & made me hungry.


And I have wasted the last 10 minutes unsuccessfully trying to think of equally funny nicknames.

Nope, I got nuthin...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok, after a couple more minutes, I managed Obi-wan, Napkin, and and Santa Claus. Still not funny enough.

Anyway, which one has no date? I've lost track.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

These three for me:


























My wife says I'll have to fight her for the Blue Nacken. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> These three for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean Santa Cruz, not blue Nacken, right? That is why you have two pics of the Santa Cruz and you will be buying 2 pieces to avoid conflict, correct?

Well, in my case my wife says nothing yet. That is because I haven't told her that I am getting her the Santa Cruz. If she dont like it, I will get to keep it. :-d

EDIT : Nevermind, just saw the update pics in your post.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Ok, after a couple more minutes, I managed Obi-wan, Napkin, and and Santa Claus. Still not funny enough.
> 
> Anyway, which one has no date? I've lost track.


Obi-wan Ke-Naken?


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Doc, I read about the pre-order and have a question as I have no idea how the Phantom pre-order was done.

So, you said first 80 pieces go for $375(for vintage) and then next 160 for $25 more and then next 160 for further $25 more. So, is this happening instantaneously? Like if I had the watch in my cart for $375 and first 10(of that model) are sold in that time, the prices jumps to $400 in my cart?
OR you plan to have different prices on different days and once sold out close the sale for that day.
For example:
April 15 - 80 pieces and once sold.. sale is closed for that day.
April 16 - 160 pieces and once sold, sale is closed for that day.
April 17 - 160 pieces and once sold, sale is closed for that day.

Would be helpful if you can clarify this detail, Thanks.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Maxy said:


> Doc, I read about the pre-order and have a question as I have no idea how the Phantom pre-order was done.
> 
> So, you said first 80 pieces go for $375(for vintage) and then next 160 for $25 more and then next 160 for further $25 more. So, is this happening instantaneously? Like if I had the watch in my cart for $375 and first 10(of that model) are sold in that time, the prices jumps to $400 in my cart?
> OR you plan to have different prices on different days and once sold out close the sale for that day.
> ...


I'm still deliberating on the pre-order scheme. It's a work in progress.

But the gist of it is that I'll make a certain number of pieces available for sale at a certain price. When they're sold, I'll add more at the next price.

If you were slow to check out, you'll get a sold out message before the transaction is completed.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

just curious why the watch is almost as heavy as bigger watch such as steinhart ocean on with bracelet?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> I'm still deliberating on the pre-order scheme. It's a work in progress.
> 
> But the gist of it is that I'll make a certain number of pieces available for sale at a certain price. When they're sold, I'll add more at the next price.
> 
> ...


Presume that if you've missed out on the first batch at a set price you'll get a date/time that the next batch will be available?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Presume that if you've missed out on the first batch at a set price you'll get a date/time that the next batch will be available?


No.

Guys, this is really very simple.

I'll be at my desk, watching sales come through. When needed, I'll add more, immediately. Hence, we sold the first 50 Phantoms in 1 minute, the next 50 in the next five, and so on. Part of the reason I'll start at noon is so I can be there to make more inventory available.

Please, hold all questions about pre-order until I can draft an FAQ. If I haven't already thought of everything, trust me, I will. It'll make sense if you give me a chance.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kingcarlos said:


> just curious why the watch is almost as heavy as bigger watch such as steinhart ocean on with bracelet?


The watch doesn't exist yet. I'm guessing. I'll weigh it when the protos come in.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Seriously, questions...




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Sent Doc a rather detailed question about international pre-orders myself via e-mail... Thanks for answering me on Sunday, which I didn't expect. 

I guess we're getting a bit fussy about this too soon. Yes, the thought of not getting my desired NTH sub of choice makes my head explode, but let's cut the guy some slack to do his work.

However, you've brought all this upon you by yourself. These subs are too good to pass up.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Seriously, questions...
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


What? You want more?!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

So, uh....anyone know how to snipe a pre-order going live? With eBay...well, I'm you're huckleberry. But on this, I've got nuthin'...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, how about this one?

Are we driving you nuts ?

Have a great week !

 


docvail said:


> Seriously, questions...
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I only have one thing to say about your designs Doc. Brilliant!

I'm definitely going to try to get in on your preorder, but as many have already said, it's pretty hard to decide on which watch (or watches) I want to order. Number 1 and 2 on my wish list are the Amphion modern and vintage, and they switch positions on an almost daily basis depending on my mood.



















Number 3 on my list is the Nacken Vintage Blue... he is calling to me, almost like a Siren from the mist.










And if I didn't already own a Tacino Sea Viper, I'd have the Oberon on my list as well.










As I said earlier Doc, Brilliant!

And a special thanks to all of my fellow WUS members that acted as consultants to Doc on these designs. You guys sure pointed him in the right direction.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Great to see you Jay, but a point of correction: Nacken Blue is a dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> Great to see you Jay, but a point of correction: Nacken Blue is a dude.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very true, and I knew that, but I still hear the call...

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> I only have one thing to say about your designs Doc. Brilliant!
> 
> I'm definitely going to try to get in on your preorder, but as many have already said, it's pretty hard to decide on which watch (or watches) I want to order. Number 1 and 2 on my wish list are the Amphion modern and vintage, and they switch positions on an almost daily basis depending on my mood.
> 
> ...


Looking at these pics I got the impression that the Amphion vintage got a slightly bleached/faded bezel insert compared to Amphion modern. Is that accurate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> Looking at these pics I got the impression that the Amphion vintage got a slightly bleached/faded bezel insert compared to Amphion modern. Is that accurate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say you're correct. According to the website:

*The Amphion Vintage* has printed, vintage-lume markers which glow green, on a black sandpaper dial and a *pre-vintage black bezel*.

The modern Amphion on the other hand has a "jet-black bezel".


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Slant said:


> I'd say you're correct. According to the website:
> 
> *The Amphion Vintage* has printed, vintage-lume markers which glow green, on a black sandpaper dial and a *pre-vintage black bezel*.
> 
> The modern Amphion on the other hand has a "jet-black bezel".


Wonder how it'll look on Brown sandpaper dial. Tropical dial FTW!

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Doc,

question for you. Do all the vintage watches have a sandpaper dial? I can't really see it on the renders on your page, is that because the renders can't really do well on showing a sandpaper dial? Do you have a really good picture of how the sandpaper dial looks?

Also.. I'm supprised you didn't say something about it being an automatic watch on the dial..  most mechanical watches will say that.. just wondering if you did that on purpose for a design reason... is that a feature of all your watches? 

I'm trying to figure out if its worth getting one of these gems, as my wife told me she would be buying a Pathfinder .. I bet she goes for the platinum edition with the cooled/heated seats.. and the tvs in the back of the seats.. this might get REALLY expensive.. 

A co-worker suggest if she does buy a car because I purchased $500 watch. that I start looking to buy an expensive IWC watch!.. my Father warned me.. nobody wins that kind of escalation!.. I bet he is right...

Dending on how the final pictures look... I'm thinking vintage because of the sandpaper dials... assuming they loook great.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

These guys have a site one can go to ?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

supawabb said:


> These guys have a site one can go to ?


Which guys? All these comedians or janistrading?


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

supawabb said:


> These guys have a site one can go to ?


If by 'these guys' you mean the company offering the NTH line, you might want to look at the bold text just above your question and make an educated guess in google.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Suffice it to say you've got a guy who, on about Pg. 3 of this thread said something on the order of, "Sub homages? The world doesn't need more Sub homages!" who will now have his finger poised over the 'Buy' button on Scorpene Sale Day.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

There's a new rule. You're not allowed to buy one unless you've read the whole thread, visited the website, and memorized the FAQs...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

dmjonez said:


> There's a new rule. You're not allowed to buy one unless you've read the whole thread, visited the website, and memorized the FAQs...


......don't forget about dating doc's sister.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> ......don't forget about dating doc's sister.


Oh, yeah. That, too.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Still can't make my mind up. Just like the Phantom.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Guys, sorry, I've got a lot on my plate right now, and I'm falling behind. Do me a solid, and try sussing some of this stuff out before pinging me with questions or suggestions, here, or in email/through my website.

I've posted a fairly thorough FAQ's page to my site, to answer every conceivable question about the origin and pronunciation of the brand name and the derivation of the model names, future plans, etc - FAQ's about our new brand, NTH, and its first models - Janis Trading Company



Sea-Dog said:


> Sent Doc a rather detailed question about international pre-orders myself via e-mail... Thanks for answering me on Sunday, which I didn't expect.
> 
> I guess we're getting a bit fussy about this too soon. Yes, the thought of not getting my desired NTH sub of choice makes my head explode, but let's cut the guy some slack to do his work.
> 
> However, you've brought all this upon you by yourself. These subs are too good to pass up.


Yup. We're not starting pre-orders for at least a month.

Gents, I absolutely unequivocally guarantee that there is not a single solitary question about pre-orders which absolutely must be answered today or else you're going to die.

I've done this before. This is now my NINTH pre-order. I know what I'm doing. By the time pre-orders roll around, if you're paying attention, it will be 100% crystal clear how pre-orders will go.

I'll post all the information here. I'll post it all on my website in a new, all-things-pre-order FAQ. I'll send it out in an email to all the newsletter subscribers. There's simply no way you'll be able to remain in the dark, if you're even remotely conscious at any time between now and then.

Trust me.



Quazi said:


> Doc,
> 
> question for you. Do all the vintage watches have a sandpaper dial? I can't really see it on the renders on your page, is that because the renders can't really do well on showing a sandpaper dial? Do you have a really good picture of how the sandpaper dial looks?
> 
> ...


Full details for each model (dial texture, marker style, lume color, bezel color, etc) are on the product page for each model. I swear this is true.

Please remember that I don't have the prototypes yet. My ability to answer some questions with certainty will be limited until I have the protos in hand.

I can virtually guarantee the answer to any question anyone may have about any model which can't be answered by looking at the product page will be either "hell if I know until I get the protos", or "seriously, does it really matter?"



supawabb said:


> These guys have a site one can go to ?


Coming Soon - NTH Subs - Janis Trading Company

I've gotten emails from people concerned about issues at checkout.

My website checkout works EXACTLY like every checkout on every modern ecommerce site on the web. People check out all the time, without issue. If there's a problem at checkout, there are only a handful of possible causes:

1. User error - You logged in with a different email than the one you used previously, or you typed your credit card info differently than how it appears on your billing statement. Even something as simple as a misplaced space, added/omitted character, errant capital letter, or dubious abbreviation can cause the transaction to be rejected.

2. Security error - In addition to the above, vis-a-vis address info, if you are outside the US, sometimes a transaction will be rejected simply because an address couldn't be verified, or there could be some incompatibility between the US's merchant processors' systems and the systems in your country, or of the bank which issued your card. I recommend using PayPal as an alternative to a credit card if that happens.

3. Browser issues - clear your cookies and cache, update your browser, dial down the security settings, allow pop-ups, or use a different browser. The only known browser compatibility issue with my checkout is that some of the site's widgets will force you to click through twice to get from the cart to checkout. Anything else is likely a browser issue I can't help, and can only be fixed on your end.

4. Volume/Server issues - We had some issues related to site traffic with past pre-orders, when I was trying to manage a pooled inventory for multiple product variations. I believe we've solved these issues by way of separating out the products and giving each their own inventory levels. We should not have any issues like those again.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Decision made. Oberon on old-skool Bond NATO. (1) Royal Navy submarine class (2) the numbers make it substantially different from my Tudor, ditto the Mercedes hands.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Regarding question you should increase your reach, how about a news bulletin going daily on cable and/or youtube channel answering all the questions received + updated info on production. 

Something like this, (kept it low budget to make it viable)


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

end of April makes me nervous... I'll be on a 14 hour flight on the 28th and if that means I miss out on the pre-order window... OMFG...


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> end of April makes me nervous... I'll be on a 14 hour flight on the 28th and if that means I miss out on the pre-order window... OMFG...


Haha I can relate..

True story: a powerful windstorm swept through our area yesterday, and my neighborhood lost power in the afternoon. Power wasn't restored until well into the evening, and the house was in complete darkness when we returned home after dinner. As I went from calming my preschool kids' nerves, to showing them how not to point flashlights in each others' faces, to finally accompanying them in their bedroom after putting them to bed... one thought kept popping up in the back of my mind..... THIS HAD BETTER NOT HAPPEN ON THE DAY OF THE PREORDER!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Time for one of youse to look into in-flight wifi, and the other to take advantage of the special on generators down at costco.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

OK, I have a generator. I also have 3, count 'em, THREE independent sources of internet. For a small fee, and your password, I'll gladly standby and place your order. After I've placed mine, of course.

Whew. Now that's settled, can we talk about the particular shade of blue on the Nacken?


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

lol,

I wonder if there is a massive power outage on the east coast, will doc delay the pre-ordering?

also..

what country does the the submarine for 
_*The Amphion Vintage
*_belong to?

(i'm sure it was mentioned somewhere.. but I can't find it now)

Is Santa cruze a US sub?

might effect the watch I pick


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Quazi said:


> lol,
> 
> I wonder if there is a massive power outage on the east coast, if Doc will delay the pre-ordering?


note to self. Call State Farm agent to inquire about watch preorder insurance policies.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> note to self. Call State Farm agent to inquire about watch preorder insurance policies.


LOL, yes, I'm sure they might .... don't know what they will do if you can't get in? force Doc to keep a watch from the pre-order available for you?

I think Doc has a hit watch Brand.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Quazi said:


> lol,
> 
> I wonder if there is a massive power outage on the east coast, will doc delay the pre-order?


Clearly you missed the fine print in the FAQ that Doc is not responsible for lost pre orders due to unfortunate natural events such as fire, power outages, tornados, and being drown in a lake by a nekkid Näcken.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sometimes in this thread, I feel like I'm in an insane asylum with Homey the Clown ready to do a walk-in, and brandishing a truncheon and hitting people, and saying "Homey Don't Do That!"

Or perhaps Doc is Homey? On this note, I must ask this burning question.

Perhaps I missed something in the FAQs and don't have the time or energy to scroll through increasingly insane and bizarre non sequiturs, especially about dreams after someone ate a buffalo chicken pizza -- seriously, who does that? -- I know that preorders are at the end of April but when exactly are the items supposed to be delivered? Is this within a normal few months range or a Bill Yao-range somewhere? If the latter, I'm steering clear. No offense, Doc, but Bill Yao has a vision and it just takes up too much goddamn time to bring it to fruition. I may have too much time in my hands but with Bill's time scale, I have none to spare.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Quazi said:


> what country does the the submarine for
> _*The Amphion Vintage
> *_belong to?
> 
> ...


Here you go, from the website, (with improvements):

Each model is named for a class of submarines - Ampitheater (UK), Santa Claus (Argentina, built by Germany), Obi-Wan (Australia, Brazil, Canada, Chile, and the UK), Näpkin (Denmark and Sweden) and Scallopini (France, but also Brazil, where it is spelled "Scooby-Doo", yet pronounced the same way).


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Well crap. I disappear for a week and this thread grows by 40 pages, more models drop, 11.5mm and 300m hits me upside the head, and I'm still none the wiser as to which one I want. 

As to modding one of these bad boys, I don't think it's needed. It woukd appear Chris was channeling his inner Me when designing a couple of these. Vintage Nacken Black? Hot damn! Oberon and Santa Cruz with waffle dials and vintage lume? Pants not fitting well anymore. Blue Nacken with what appears to be the perfect blue? I'm going to need to excuse myself. 

With the tolerances Chris has to be pushing on these to be that thin with 300m WR, I'd be afraid to even crack one open. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

"There's simply no way you'll be able to remain in the dark, if you're even remotely conscious at any time between now and then."

Are you even remotely serious? Some of the things and people I've seen in this thread....!!!!


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Sometimes in this thread, I feel like I'm in an insane asylum with Homey the Clown ready to do a walk-in, and brandishing a truncheon and hitting people, and saying "Homey Don't Do That!"
> 
> Or perhaps Doc is Homey? On this note, I must ask this burning question.
> 
> Perhaps I missed something in the FAQs and don't have the time or energy to scroll through increasingly insane and bizarre non sequiturs, especially about dreams after someone ate a buffalo chicken pizza -- seriously, who does that? -- I know that preorders are at the end of April but when exactly are the items supposed to be delivered? Is this within a normal few months range or a Bill Yao-range somewhere? If the latter, I'm steering clear. No offense, Doc, but Bill Yao has a vision and it just takes up too much goddamn time to bring it to fruition. I may have too much time in my hands but with Bill's time scale, I have none to spare.


I will do my good action of the thread and make an actually useful post:

According to the updated first post "mid to late september delivery"


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> I know that preorders are at the end of April but when exactly are the items supposed to be delivered? Is this within a normal few months range or a Bill Yao-range somewhere? If the latter, I'm steering clear. No offense, Doc, but Bill Yao has a vision and it just takes up too much goddamn time to bring it to fruition. I may have too much time in my hands but with Bill's time scale, I have none to spare.


Doc isn't Bill (is he the MkII guy or something?). Far as I know, the most Doc's slipped on a projected date is about a month, and most of the time he's a pretty good judge of when things'll turn up. Doc even builds in buffer time for slow shipments, that kind of thing.

God, I can't believe I'm advocating someone buy one of these sweet watches and potentially take my spot in line.

Also, was seriously toying with buying more than I need in case I turn out to need them, or the resale is good. It's like an investment, right? What's a Riccardo going for these days?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

R.A.D. said:


> I will do my good action of the thread and make an actually useful post:
> 
> According to the updated first post "mid to late september delivery"


Thank you, sir! You have added to your karma points!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

canuck1977 said:


> Doc isn't Bill (is he the MkII guy or something?). Far as I know, the most Doc's slipped on a projected date is about a month, and most of the time he's a pretty good judge of when things'll turn up. Doc even builds in buffer time for slow shipments, that kind of thing.
> 
> God, I can't believe I'm advocating someone buy one of these sweet watches and potentially take my spot in line.
> 
> Also, was seriously toying with buying more than I need in case I turn out to need them, or the resale is good. It's like an investment, right? What's a Riccardo going for these days?


Oh, I'm not worried. I fully intend to buy at least one of these. ("Not one, not two, not, wait for it, and it's gonna be legendary, three!")

Thanks for the feedback but I've followed Doc ever since his drunken Chris Nolte phase and I've been impressed what a stand up guy he is.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

You have friends... ya know ! ;-)


Uberyk said:


> end of April makes me nervous... I'll be on a 14 hour flight on the 28th and if that means I miss out on the pre-order window... OMFG...


Oh party pooper !!! ;-) I already have a project in mind... Never say never ! ;-) ;-)

Indeed, Doc has nailed pretty darn well !    


jelliottz said:


> Well crap. I disappear for a week and this thread grows by 40 pages, more models drop, 11.5mm and 300m hits me upside the head, and I'm still none the wiser as to which one I want.
> 
> As to modding one of these bad boys, I don't think it's needed. It woukd appear Chris was channeling his inner Me when designing a couple of these. Vintage Nacken Black? Hot damn! Oberon and Santa Cruz with waffle dials and vintage lume? Pants not fitting well anymore. Blue Nacken with what appears to be the perfect blue? I'm going to need to excuse myself.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just by the way: most of the smarta$$ comments are in response to people too lazy to read the faq on the first post of this thread, or what doc's posted on his janis trading site. Fair game, i think. 

Edit: maybe i feel that way because i spent so much time updating that first post every time doc dropped a new pic...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> ...don't have the time or energy to scroll through increasingly insane and bizarre non sequiturs...


That's my whole reason for showing up here.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

hwa said:


> Edit: maybe i feel that way because i spent so much time updating that first post every time doc dropped a new pic...


Hey man, you rock! I checked your first page of this thread and realized that was where I got most of my information. I kept on reading Doc's FAQs and couldn't find any information about when these watches were supposed to come out, and couldn't remember where I'd seen it so I thought I'd query in my illimitable style.

Thank you, Hwa, for providing a public service! My apologies if I offended you.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Jove said:


> That's my whole reason for showing up here.


Seriously. If I wasn't posting snarky replies and useless commentary in here, I'd have nothing else to do...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> Seriously. If I wasn't posting snarky replies and useless commentary in here, I'd have nothing else to do...


You and me both. I have to ask...soooooo a waffle is a segmented circle with squares in it. A "waffle dial" is clearly diamonds. The geometry is all different. It's just as weird as calling a gloss dial "fried chicken dial" because it looks vaguely like it might be covered in grease. Am I crazy here?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> You and me both. I have to ask...soooooo a waffle is a segmented circle with squares in it. A "waffle dial" is clearly diamonds. The geometry is all different. It's just as weird as calling a gloss dial "fried chicken dial" because it looks vaguely like it might be covered in grease. Am I crazy here?


Rotate said waffle 45 degrees.

You're welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

rpm1974 said:


> Sonic_driftwood said:
> 
> 
> > You and me both. I have to ask...soooooo a waffle is a segmented circle with squares in it. A "waffle dial" is clearly diamonds. The geometry is all different. It's just as weird as calling a gloss dial "fried chicken dial" because it looks vaguely like it might be covered in grease. Am I crazy here?
> ...


Isn't that an Eggo?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dude. You haven't even seen non sequitur. I was a part of this locked phenomenon:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=5869621



Tanjecterly said:


> Perhaps I missed something in the FAQs and don't have the time or energy to scroll through increasingly insane and bizarre non sequiturs,,,


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Was Docvail serious when he started that thread? It's like he was doing an awesome troll and pretending to be some sort of newb who didn't know what was going to happen when he opened Pandora's box and 57,000 types of hell rained down.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

As a heart attack.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

jzoo said:


> Isn't that an Eggo?


That's what I sed, MANY posts ago.

NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 101

Be a playa or a hayta, but pay attention.

Love & Respect...and watches.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Rotate said waffle 45 degrees.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check with protractor. Nope. Still different! There's no 90 degree angles in the diamonds (otherwise they would be squares like an eggo). Non sequitur answer there buddy! Rotate a quadrilateral with corners not equal to 90 degrees and you still get....a diamond.

Sorry to be a pain in the @ss, but, as I said, nothing better to do! I'll stop now before I start sounding like somebody else, who I am NOT, because I'm me. So I'm not that guy.

Barring any appropriate food based objections, i would have to say I am disappointed in the lack of a fried chicken dial in the lineup, although I am still enjoying my baked tilapia Fannum dial!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

rhombus


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Rotate said waffle 45 degrees.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait, Rusty, not so fast. You're presupposing that the seams between waffle quadrants are a + rather than an x.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Hey man, you rock! I checked your first page of this thread and realized that was where I got most of my information. I kept on reading Doc's FAQs and couldn't find any information about when these watches were supposed to come out, and couldn't remember where I'd seen it so I thought I'd query in my illimitable style.
> 
> Thank you, Hwa, for providing a public service! My apologies if I offended you.


Offense?! Heck no. None taken. Just playing parliamentarian to keep things moving.

Nothing to see here, folks. Back to your regular programming!

But, your post raises a question: is it HWA Hwa or hwa, and how do you pronounce it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

No thinking just feeling.

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Are any of the waffle dials blue? Did doc do the truly maniacal deed and create a blue waffle? 

If not..........why not?!?! This sort of opportunity comes along but once a career!!

Well, now my internet is down, can someone please Google "blue waffle" and let me know?!?! This is urgent!!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

This is making me hungry.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

justadad said:


> Well, now my internet is down, can someone please Google "blue waffle" and let me know?!?! This is urgent!!


Are there no depths...
/realiseswhohestalkingto
Carry on... 

Sent from my 's .


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Is the movement inside these watches settled on the 9015? Or is the movement to be used still an open question?

Since presumably the case size matters to accommodate the movement Chris is able to obtain, an early decision on the movement may have been made.

It is interesting that movements cannot be bought factory-direct by watchmakers. Buying through a distributor adds complexity, supply uncertainty and cost.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Is the movement inside these watches settled on the 9015? Or is the movement to be used still an open question?
> 
> Since presumably the case size matters to accommodate the movement Chris is able to obtain, an early decision on the movement may have been made.
> 
> It is interesting that movements cannot be bought factory-direct by watchmakers. Buying through a distributor adds complexity, supply uncertainty and cost.


9015


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> ......don't forget about dating doc's sister.


You mean _pleasing_ Doc's sister...lol


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I've made it to page 125, so I apologize if this has already been asked. Will you be offering crown guards as an option? No date, please. Or maybe with a date.....and a cyclops?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

azsuprasm said:


> That's what I sed, MANY posts ago.


Aye, you did. I missed that.



justadad said:


> Are any of the waffle dials blue? Did doc do the truly maniacal deed and create a blue waffle?


Oberon II- blue waffle dial and orange bezel insert.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Just an inspirational post to get you through everything doc.

And don't read too deeply into this, it was mostly because it made me laugh. The depth ratings on the new subs will be more than sufficient to handle the depth.

Make sure to send me one of the good nacken modern pieces from the secret stash in back 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Ten-Ten said:


> I've made it to page 125, so I apologize if this has already been asked. Will you be offering crown guards as an option? No date, please. Or maybe with a date.....and a cyclops?


This reminds me. doc asked me to tell everyone that if you'll just email him your special requests, he'll make custom one-off cases, custom colors, custom handsets, custom dials with text and logo of your choice. He'll even have a professional designer fly you to Switzerland at his cost to help you create your own unique version of this $400 preorder price watch. Here's the email address: [email protected].

People. Are you trying to kill the man? He's already told you he's fat and out of shape. Don't give him a coronary!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

hwa said:


> This reminds me. doc asked me to tell everyone that if you'll just email him your special requests, he'll make custom one-off cases, custom colors, custom handsets, custom dials with text and logo of your choice. He'll even have a professional designer fly you to Switzerland at his cost to help you create your own unique version of this $400 preorder price watch. Here's the email address: [email protected].
> 
> People. Are you trying to kill the man? He's already told you he's fat and out of shape. Don't give him a coronary!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't get the link to work and can I get booked in an aisle seat?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Will the jet to Switzerland have in-flight movies? If so, what are they?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Ten-Ten said:


> I've made it to page 125, so I apologize if this has already been asked. Will you be offering crown guards as an option? No date, please. Or maybe with a date.....and a cyclops?


@Doc: No crown guards for me. But please special install a 15mm crown for me on the 2 that I'll be buying. That way, I can flip them for triple what I paid when they arrive. But please make sure you post and tell the world you only put on the 15mm crowns on less than half a handful of NTHs to ensure _collector-bility_, oh...and please print mine with "Bahamas" on the dials. Thank you.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Will the jet to Switzerland have in-flight movies? If so, what are they?


Of course!
Tentatively scheduled are:
"Three Colours Blue"
"Blue Crush"
and if time

"Blue Chips"

But seriously, any pics of the custom rotor with the naked fiddler?
?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The Parisian designer will have to wait for NTH2.0. Sorry, no Näked Näcken this round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Idling the time away comparing case shapes (very sleek) and still thoroughly undecided on which is my favorite. It changes daily! Now maybe the Santa Cruz is the one at the top...?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

charliekilo98 said:


> View attachment 7452258
> 
> 
> Idling the time away comparing case shapes (very sleek) and still thoroughly undecided on which is my favorite. It changes daily! Now maybe the Santa Cruz is the one at the top...?


Gotta love halios!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> You mean _pleasing_ Doc's sister...lol


She certainly was pleased to see me......


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

hwa said:


> This reminds me. doc asked me to tell everyone that if you'll just email him your special requests, he'll make custom one-off cases, custom colors, custom handsets, custom dials with text and logo of your choice. He'll even have a professional designer fly you to Switzerland at his cost to help you create your own unique version of this $400 preorder price watch. Here's the email address: [email protected].
> 
> People. Are you trying to kill the man? He's already told you he's fat and out of shape. Don't give him a coronary!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi hwa,

I have a serious question - do you know (or anyone else know) whether this series of watches has a screw down crown or pull out type. I only ask because there is no detail on the Janis website and I can't remember it being mentioned in the 1300+ posts to date...... only a lot of discussion about lumed crowns,

cheers,

Richard


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Taipan89 said:


> Hi hwa,
> 
> I have a serious question - do you know (or anyone else know) whether this series of watches has a screw down crown or pull out type. I only ask because there is no detail on the Janis website and I can't remember it being mentioned in the 1300+ posts to date...... only a lot of discussion about lumed crowns,
> 
> ...


For a 300 m WR rating it is for sure a screwdown crown there is no other way around it.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

It's a permanently welded crown. Doc sets the time once from the factory, welds the crown shut and that's how it stays.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> It's a permanently welded crown. Doc sets the time once from the factory, welds the crown shut and that's how it stays.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> It's a permanently welded crown. Doc sets the time once from the factory, welds the crown shut and that's how it stays.


AND YOU WILL LIKE IT THAT WAY


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

And just email him to set an appointment for summer time change forward and backward

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Screw-down crown I believe. As was said above, thin case and 300M would seem to require it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

There really needs to be a special NTH nato strap eventually. Some of these are going to look killer on nato / zulus.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

idkfa said:


> View attachment 7455042


There IS no spoon.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> There really needs to be a special NTH nato strap eventually. Some of these are going to look killer on nato / zulus.


And with that comment, (insert name of Doc's NATO strap division of Janis Trading) was born! Suddenly, high quality NATOs with never before seen color combinations and unquestionable quality were available to the world!

I would seriously like to see a NATO with the ultrasonic welding (or the "ugly" part of the stitching) on the side that faces up. I just have yet to find a NATO that didn't have scratchy stitching around the hardware, and it irritates my wrist. I know its prettier if that part of the stitching faces down, but all I care about with NATOs is comfort...call me a pansy.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> but all I care about with NATOs is comfort...call me a pansy.


Doc said he would be lining all his natos with pure chinchilla.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

sirgilbert357 said:


> call me a pansy.


Okay, you're a pansy.
I wear steel wool and raw fiberglass natos on all my watches!


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> There IS no spoon.


"Do not try and unscrew the crown, that's impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth...there is no crown. Then you will see it is not the crown that unscrews, it is only yourself."


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

idkfa said:


> "Do not try and unscrew the crown, that's impossible. Instead, only try to realize the truth...there is no crown. Then you will see it is not the crown that unscrews, it is only yourself."


Should I even go down the road on how you can't unscrew a pregnant women


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Doc said he would be lining all his natos with pure chinchilla.


Woo-Hoo!! I love rodent fur!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

tknospdr said:


> Okay, you're a pansy.
> I wear steel wool and raw fiberglass natos on all my watches!


I guess I DID ask for that...


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm not sure if I'm supposed to post this or not, but I got some insider info on how Doc made these so thin.










Hopefully the other micros don't see this.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

wromg said:


> Was Docvail serious when he started that thread? It's like he was doing an awesome troll and pretending to be some sort of newb who didn't know what was going to happen when he opened Pandora's box and 57,000 types of hell rained down.


Yes I was serious, at least with the intent, even if the presentation was tongue in cheek. If you compare my forum registration date to the thread start date, you'll see I was only here for a short time when I inadvertently kicked over the shenanigans barrel, and all the monkies came tumbling out.

I mostly blame Capucho.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Is the movement inside these watches settled on the 9015? Or is the movement to be used still an open question?
> 
> Since presumably the case size matters to accommodate the movement Chris is able to obtain, an early decision on the movement may have been made.
> 
> It is interesting that movements cannot be bought factory-direct by watchmakers. Buying through a distributor adds complexity, supply uncertainty and cost.


It is a 9015.

If by "interesting" you mean "frustrating as hell", I agree with you.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ten-Ten said:


> I've made it to page 125, so I apologize if this has already been asked. Will you be offering crown guards as an option? No date, please. Or maybe with a date.....and a cyclops?


I don't know if you're serious or jerking my chain, but I'll act as if you're serious.

Crown guards are not something we can do as an option. It would mean a completely different case, with a separate MOQ.

There will be no cyclopes on my subs. They always end up trying to eat the sailors (I'll take Homeric poem references for $800, Alex).

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Yes I was serious, at least with the intent, even if the presentation was tongue in cheek. If you compare my forum registration date to the thread start date, you'll see I was only here for a short time when I inadvertently kicked over the shenanigans barrel, and all the monkies came tumbling out.
> 
> I mostly blame Capucho.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> This reminds me. doc asked me to tell everyone that if you'll just email him your special requests, he'll make custom one-off cases, custom colors, custom handsets, custom dials with text and logo of your choice. He'll even have a professional designer fly you to Switzerland at his cost to help you create your own unique version of this $400 preorder price watch. Here's the email address: [email protected].
> 
> People. Are you trying to kill the man? He's already told you he's fat and out of shape. Don't give him a coronary!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fat and out of shape would seem to be redundant, no?

Last checkup, the real doctor said my vitals were all good, and my heart was healthy. If we're taking bets on what form my forum-member-caused death will take, my money'd be on "head exploding".

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Taipan89 said:


> Hi hwa,
> 
> I have a serious question - do you know (or anyone else know) whether this series of watches has a screw down crown or pull out type. I only ask because there is no detail on the Janis website and I can't remember it being mentioned in the 1300+ posts to date...... only a lot of discussion about lumed crowns,
> 
> ...


Screw down.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> There really needs to be a special NTH nato strap eventually. Some of these are going to look killer on nato / zulus.


I'll leave that to the NATO strap sellers. My adventures with straps have nearly made my head explode.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

docvail said:


> I'll leave that to the NATO strap sellers. My adventures with straps have nearly made my head explode.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Hey doc, about the straps(sorry if it has been asked before) when are you gonna show us the rubber straps that you gonna offer with your subs. Please share some details?pics,price..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hey doc, about the straps(sorry if it has been asked before) when are you gonna show us the rubber straps that you gonna offer with your subs. Please share some details?pics,price..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope to have them in stock before pre-orders start, so I can have them photographed. Failing that, I'll come up with something else as a workaround.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

I may have missed it, but: when will the prototypes (and live pics!) of the subs be in?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> I may have missed it, but: when will the prototypes (and live pics!) of the subs be in?


Yes, I think you missed reading post *#1
*_
End of March/Beginning of April - prototypes expected to arrive. We'll send them for photography and video right away, then blogger reviews. Hopefully we'll have full photos by mid- to late April.
_


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Slant said:


> Yes, I think you missed reading post *#1
> *_
> End of March/Beginning of April - prototypes expected to arrive. We'll send them for photography and video right away, then blogger reviews. Hopefully we'll have full photos by mid- to late April.
> _


*Facepalm* crap, I must be tired. I actually remember reading that now...thank you to my fellow boxer lover...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Cheers Gil!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> And with that comment, (insert name of Doc's NATO strap division of Janis Trading) was born! Suddenly, high quality NATOs with never before seen color combinations and unquestionable quality were available to the world!
> 
> I would seriously like to see a NATO with the ultrasonic welding (or the "ugly" part of the stitching) on the side that faces up. I just have yet to find a NATO that didn't have scratchy stitching around the hardware, and it irritates my wrist. I know its prettier if that part of the stitching faces down, but all I care about with NATOs is comfort...call me a pansy.


Pansy......


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Pansy......


Ha, beat you to it. And with much more panache too!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

tknospdr said:


> Ha, beat you to it. And with much more panache too!


Panache Pansy.......


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Panache Pansy.......


Hey, I don't remember asking anyone to call _*ME*_ a pansy!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

tknospdr said:


> Hey, I don't remember asking anyone to call _*ME*_ a pansy!


It's a free one, no charge......


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> It's a free one, no charge......


There's a lot of that around here...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm all in on the vintage snowflake... Depending what the lume is.

Everything else looks perfect, sapphire, miyoto, drilled lugs, killer styling. And if it's BGW9 which I'm hoping for as it's blue lume then this will be the deal of the decade! The lumed crown is a great touch too.

If it's sh*t lume though then I'll have to pass.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Crezo said:


> If it's sh*t lume though then I'll have to pass.


Same here.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm in complete agreement...not necessarily a huge fan of the overdone "vintage lume"...Looking forward to the prototypes!

-Mark in St. Louis



Crezo said:


> I'm all in on the vintage snowflake... Depending what the lume is.
> 
> Everything else looks perfect, sapphire, miyoto, drilled lugs, killer styling. And if it's BGW9 which I'm hoping for as it's blue lume then this will be the deal of the decade! The lumed crown is a great touch too.
> 
> If it's sh*t lume though then I'll have to pass.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

sirgilbert357 said:


> And with that comment, (insert name of Doc's NATO strap division of Janis Trading) was born! Suddenly, high quality NATOs with never before seen color combinations and unquestionable quality were available to the world!
> 
> I would seriously like to see a NATO with the ultrasonic welding (or the "ugly" part of the stitching) on the side that faces up. I just have yet to find a NATO that didn't have scratchy stitching around the hardware, and it irritates my wrist. I know its prettier if that part of the stitching faces down, but all I care about with NATOs is comfort...call me a pansy.


A NaTHo strap, if you may. Pretty sure that one's not trademarked yet.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

I wish Doc would make one more version: a Modern Blue Näcken with date....That would be just perfect! Not that we haven't enough choice...


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Crezo said:


> I'm all in on the vintage snowflake... Depending what the lume is.
> 
> Everything else looks perfect, sapphire, miyoto, drilled lugs, killer styling. And if it's BGW9 which I'm hoping for as it's blue lume then this will be the deal of the decade! The lumed crown is a great touch too.
> 
> If it's sh*t lume though then I'll have to pass.





Tanjecterly said:


> Same here.





buldogge said:


> I'm in complete agreement...not necessarily a huge fan of the overdone "vintage lume"...Looking forward to the prototypes!
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Yeah. I spent two months pulling teeth with the factory to get the case just the way I wanted it. Now I'm going to take a snooze and let the lume be half-a$$ed.

Gentlemen, you are free to come or go as you please, but if you spent a lot of time preparing for an evening with friends, only to have a guest walk into your house and say, "Dinner smells good, but if you're serving $h1t beer, I'm leaving," I'm sure you'd be okay if they decided to do just that. Honestly, if you walked into my house with that sort of attitude, you'd be leaving via the window.

It ain't that kind of party, and I ain't that kind of DJ. When I drop the bass, it stays dropped.

The blue lume (Amphion Modern, Nacken Modern, and Scorpene) will indeed be BG W9.

The other lume (all the green) will be C1/C3 on the bezel indices and bezel triangles.

For the hour markers, hands and bezel pips, the Santa Cruz, Oberon and Amphion Vintage will have the vintage-style "old radium" lume.

For the two vintage Nackens, I haven't made a determination yet. I have to see the prototypes first. It will either be the same old radium as in the other models mentioned above, or it will be "natural", which is a lighter, more yellowish color, which I think may be the closest match to the vintage Tudors I've seen online.

The lume we're using on the crowns will be a proprietary blend which will appear a metallic gray in the daylight, but will glow either blue or green, depending on the model, in the dark.

Do me a solid, guys, when you're out and about on the interwebz, and you get into those inevitable debates about fair pricing, think of things like that.

I literally spent two months fighting to get the case down to it's current shape and thickness - time is money, and two months of my time is a lot of it.

I had to pay almost a $1,000 custom mix charge to get that lume for the crowns, and it took a while to get it done, plus, I swear to God the lume is like $870 per ounce.

My costs on the movements went up almost 40% last week, driving my total costs up 10%, but I didn't up and hike my retail prices up by 10% to make up for it.

The samples are costing me almost $5k. The design help I got cost me about $3k.

Doing all these low-volume variations (100-200 pieces of each model), with date/no-date options, textured dials, full-lume-stamped-steel-two-color-PVD bezels, lumed minute marker dials, half-link bracelets (which my factory tried to talk me out of doing), double-domed sapphire, drilled lugs - it all adds up, it all takes time to accomplish, and hardly any of it will show up in the standard comparisons of specs vs price.

The next time you see some wizard of the web going off half-cocked about how no one should ever pay more than $XXX for a watch with a 9015 in it, as if that's the only spec that matters, and as if it's some poor-man's substitute to the older, thicker, prone to hand-winding issues 2824-2, I want you to grab the biggest Invicta you can find, stick it in a tube sock, and crack that guy with it, as hard as you can.

Based on the interest, and my experience dealing with people who come at me a certain way, I really don't give a rat's a$$ if someone decides they don't like my attitude after they come at me with that antagonistic tone - exactly the tone every problem customer I've ever had has taken. I'm a really nice guy as long as there's a basic level of civility in our communications. Try and treat me like the hired help, things will go sideways. This is a simple, straightforward business transaction; abuse of the staff will not be tolerated.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'll just give them the link to your post above regarding fair pricing.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Yeah. I spent two months pulling teeth with the factory to get the case just the way I wanted it. Now I'm going to take a snooze and let the lume be half-a$$ed.
> 
> Gentlemen, you are free to come or go as you please, but if you spent a lot of time preparing for an evening with friends, only to have a guest walk into your house and say, "Dinner smells good, but if you're serving $h1t beer, I'm leaving," I'm sure you'd be okay if they decided to do just that. Honestly, if you walked into my house with that sort of attitude, you'd be leaving via the window.
> 
> ...


How's the blood pressure Doc?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> How's the blood pressure Doc?


Good, according to my real doctor. Something like 110/70.

A small expression of rage each day does wonders to keep the prescription meds away.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> How's the blood pressure Doc?


If it ain't spraying up the walls, you're not on WUS.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> Blah blah blah, lots of time and money...



View attachment 7461226


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> It ain't that kind of party, and I ain't that kind of DJ. When I drop the bass, it stays dropped.
> 
> The lume we're using on the crowns will be a proprietary blend which will appear a metallic gray in the daylight, but will glow either blue or green, depending on the model, in the dark.


Just wanted to quote the two coolest facts of what you said

Also would you accept to be called the watch dj, or maybe even the lume dj?


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Well...Since you included my quote, I'll respond.

Not sure what not being a fan of the overdone (as in everyone is doing it...as YOU well know) "vintage lume" has to do with your pricing rant.

You're gonna make the watch you want...obviously....but you have also stated that you want to "do it right" and I assume this includes setting yourself apart from the masses of micro-sub-homages. The same-old same-old "vintage lume" is not the way IMHO.

That's all.

-Mark



docvail said:


> Yeah. I spent two months pulling teeth with the factory to get the case just the way I wanted it. Now I'm going to take a snooze and let the lume be half-a$$ed.
> 
> Gentlemen, you are free to come or go as you please, but if you spent a lot of time preparing for an evening with friends, only to have a guest walk into your house and say, "Dinner smells good, but if you're serving $h1t beer, I'm leaving," I'm sure you'd be okay if they decided to do just that. Honestly, if you walked into my house with that sort of attitude, you'd be leaving via the window.
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tknospdr said:


> View attachment 7461226


Seriously?

Dude, last week you were a complete stranger asking me for help - literally asking me to contact you so that you could ask me for a big favor, this week you're breaking my ball$ like we're old friends?

You don't know me well enough to know when you're about to pi$$ me off, but that's exactly the sort of thing, and this is exactly the sort of situation, where the likelihood approaches the realm of absolute certainty.

I gotta step away for a while before I lose my mind.

You cats have fun. I'm out.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Sorry I crossed the line. Was just a joke.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey Doc, sorry I stepped on your balls. I do admit that I have concerns about lume since I've been burned in the past with other micros, but, as I've said, you're a stand up guy and I appreciate you taking the time to explain to us what you're doing about the lume.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I guess I'm not out yet.



buldogge said:


> Well...Since you included my quote, I'll respond.
> 
> Not sure what not being a fan of the overdone (as in everyone is doing it...as YOU well know) "vintage lume" has to do with your pricing rant.
> 
> ...


Your earlier post quoted another member's post, this one (note bold/italicized text):



Crezo said:


> I'm all in on the vintage snowflake... Depending what the lume is.
> 
> Everything else looks perfect, sapphire, miyoto, drilled lugs, killer styling. And if it's BGW9 which I'm hoping for as it's blue lume then this will be the deal of the decade! The lumed crown is a great touch too.
> 
> _*If it's sh*t lume though then I'll have to pass.*_


To which, you replied/added (again, note bold/italicized text):



buldogge said:


> _*I'm in complete agreement*_...not necessarily a huge fan of the _*overdone "vintage lume"*_...Looking forward to the prototypes!
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Here's the deal - I produce a quality product. Ask any of my customers, they'll tell you I have high attention to detail, I always execute well, etc.

I may object if someone walks in, doesn't bother to make any inquiry about a particular point (in this case, the lume color/quality), but instead just makes an antagonistic remark.

If three guys walked into your office, didn't bother to ask what you were doing, but proceeded to criticize or Monday-morning quarterback what you were doing, you might find it a bit irritating, no?

If you've got a question, ask it. I took the time to respond to all the as-yet unanswered questions earlier today. If all someone wants to do is pop in, drop a "____ is a deal-killer for me" sort of comment, then pop out again, alright, thanks for stopping in, don't let the door hit you in the a$$ on your way out.

As it happens, three of the models definitely will have the vintage lume. They're meant to look vintage. If you think that's 'overdone', you're entitled to your opinion, and I respect it, even if I plan to use it anyway - no hard feelings. Even if you want to express that opinion, "I think vintage lume is overdone" - hey, cool, no hard feelings.

As it also happens, there are three models which will definitely NOT have vintage lume, so you can relax, knowing your lume won't be of the overdone variety. I've tried to make sure I've got something for everyone. You don't like the burgers? No big deal. Try the sausages.

We can agree to disagree. We can all be gentlemen. If someone can't act like a gentleman, I'm less likely to treat them as one. It's a golden-rule thing.

Yes, I do want to do it right, and set my products apart. I think I've done that. As I've said, the designs are done, final, not subject to further changes or suggestions. Other than choosing the lume color on the two vintage Nackens, everything is set in stone. I spent a month discussing these models with a dozen or more guys who are really into subs.

I think it's a bit presumptuous for anyone to assume, sight unseen, questions unasked, that we might have missed the mark for not having that person's keen insights, or that the lume might be $h1t unless they say something. Gee, thanks. That sort of input is vital to turning out a quality product. How did I get this far without it?

You were among a few guys "commenting" about the lume. I took it as an opportunity to reiterate what I've said about it previously, and expand on what I've said. That segued into the costs associated with the lume, one thing led to another, and I got to talking about pricing, a common topic in these parts.

I wouldn't call it a rant, but if you see it that way, so be it. Any time I respond with more 140 characters, people tend to read it as a rant. Apparently being thorough and clear equates to anger for people in the internet age. I blame Twitter.

All that said, my feelings about it all remain unchanged. I'm confident these will be everything people are hoping for, and more. I appreciate everyone's interest, all the kind words, etc. Yet I'll continue to call BS whenever someone joins the party, and immediately complains about the beer they haven't seen or the salsa they haven't tasted. It's good beer. It's good salsa. Try some, you'll like it. If not, no hard feelings. The party will go on.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Brekel said:


> I wish Doc would make one more version: a Modern Blue Näcken with date....That would be just perfect! Not that we haven't enough choice...
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


I've been asked why I didn't make the date window optional on the blue Nacken.

The reason is because they don't make the date wheel in blue, and even if they did, it opens up the never-ending "which shade of blue" discussion, which makes me want to run screaming from the forum.

Yes, I could re-print the date wheels. It's been done, and my hat's off to those micros that do it. Having done it myself before, I don't plan to do it again. For one thing, it causes problems - breakage of movements, and latent defects. For another thing, I'm only making a limited number of each model, and only about 40% of people will want the date window. Let's say I make 125 blue Nackens, that's only 50 date wheels. I can't get only 50 date wheels printed.

Assuming I pressed on anyway, and had the date wheels printed blue, I'd want them to be a spot-on color match. Helson did a PHENOMENAL job doing that with the Shark Divers. I also heard through the grapevine that he made himself nuts doing it, and he'll never do it again. Getting an exact color match is not as easy as it seems. In fact, it's nearly impossible to do without making yourself crazy.

What's left? White wheel under blue dial with a window at 4:30. Yuck. Nope. I won't do it. I'd do it if I could position the window in place of a marker, and the markers were white, but I can't, they ain't, and so I won't.

I know there are guys who insist on having a date window, and wouldn't object to having the white wheel showing right where it would be, at 4:30, but I think that would look like $h1t, and I don't want a product like that out there, with my brand on it. I'd rather lose a sale than make an inferior product.

So, as I've said, I hate to disappoint people, and I'm always sorry to do it, but the decision's been made. The blue Nacken will be vintage-looking, and be no-date only.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Personally, I'm very fond of blue-dial watches that utilize with black date wheels. But even that would look kind of odd on the blue Nacken. It's perfect the way it is.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> I've been asked why I didn't make the date window optional on the blue Nacken.
> 
> The reason is because yada yada yada....


That happens to have been one of the things I was wondering about. The blue Näcken is currently my favorite among the NTH offerings, and I was kind of sad to see it offered without the date. But now that you explain the logic behind it, it makes perfect sense. I like the 4:30 position for the date window, but I'm not sure I would have liked it with the white date wheel. And I wouldn't have wanted the date window at 3:00 either. Guess that's why you're the watch designer and I'm just the guy sending you my money.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Even though I suspect this has been answered, what color is the bezel on the Oberon?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I can only imagine what it's like for a watch designer, I'd go nuts having to deal with some of the unhelpful snide comments. (although I'm sure there are constructive criticisms that come their way - at least I hope).

As for myself, I'm just excited that there will be a watch with specs/dimensions of what I'm looking for (often I pass up on designs that appeal to me - small wristed people can relate) and then there's eight.. 8!!! different models to choose from. 

Modern Nacken, vintage nacken, santa cruz, oberon....... I keep flip flopping between what I like - very excited to see the prototypes to help me decide. Anyone else excited to see the pictures of the protos like me?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Even though I suspect this has been answered, what color is the bezel on the Oberon?


*The Oberon* has printed, vintage-lume markers which glow green, on a black honeycomb dial and pre-vintage black bezel.

I'm thinking that the shade of black will be a little bit lighter than the 'jet black' of the modern.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

HamnJam said:


> *The Oberon* has printed, vintage-lume markers which glow green, on a black honeycomb dial and pre-vintage black bezel.
> 
> I'm thinking that the shade of black will be a little bit lighter than the 'jet black' of the modern.


Thanks! Where was this? Edit: I hope it doesn't have that **** vintage lume.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I have been reading this thread for the last half hour and in addition to being great at producing fantastic timepieces apparently Chris can type really fast. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Thanks! Where was this?


you're welcome! check out the website (am I allowed to post links?) at "Janis Trading - coming soon - nth subs". If you click on the individual watch, you'll see a little blurb near the end of the description.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

HamnJam said:


> you're welcome! check out his website (am I allowed to post links?) at "Janis Trading - coming soon - nth subs". If you click on the individual watch, you'll see a little blurb near the end of the description.


Ah, I kept hitting the quick view apparently. Now to decide between the Santa Cruz and the Oberon.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> I've been asked why I didn't make the date window optional on the blue Nacken.
> 
> The reason is...


I was wondering myself, even though I wasn't actually planning to buy the Nacken. But what you said makes perfect sense and kudos to you for sticking to your guns. Of course, had it been a model I was planning to get, I'd be really bummed out.

I'm one of those who absolutely needs a date window regardless of its position and date wheel colour like you mentioned.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Ah, I kept hitting the quick view apparently. Now to decide between the Santa Cruz and the Oberon.


I have simply decided to refrain from a decision until the prototypes pictures make their way out to simply avoid having to make a decision now.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> A small expression of rage each day does wonders to keep the prescription meds away.


That needs to be a bumper sticker, or a t-shirt...preferably with the Cerberus or L&H Wifi dog on it. LOL...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

HamnJam said:


> I can only imagine what it's like for a watch designer, I'd go nuts having to deal with some of the unhelpful snide comments. (although I'm sure there are constructive criticisms that come their way - at least I hope).
> 
> As for myself, I'm just excited that there will be a watch with specs/dimensions of what I'm looking for (often I pass up on designs that appeal to me - small wristed people can relate) and then there's eight.. 8!!! different models to choose from.
> 
> Modern Nacken, vintage nacken, santa cruz, oberon....... I keep flip flopping between what I like - very excited to see the prototypes to help me decide. Anyone else excited to see the pictures of the protos like me?


I'm in the same position, or slightly better.
I don't like square hours markers so that ruled 2 out.
I have an OVM and I like it so that ruled another 2 out.
That leaves me wanting the Santa Cruz and the Oberon. I keep flipping between them every day.
I might flip a coin at the end! Or go mad and order both! Not sure maybe a very early bd gift to myself.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> Anyone else excited to see the pictures of the protos like me?


Hell yeah, I am!! So excited, I even asked when the pics would be up--even though that was answered in the very infancy of this thread--and I read it. I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed, but even a DULL machete will take your hand off if someone swings it hard enough *wink*.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> Thanks! Where was this? Edit: *I hope it doesn't have that **** vintage lume*.


*Facepalm* Have we learned NOTHING from the last few pages???? Holy crap man! I....I...uh words fail me...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sirgilbert357 said:


> *Facepalm* Have we learned NOTHING from the last few pages???? Holy crap man! I....I...uh words fail me...


Wait...was he joking? That's how I took it. I had a good laugh at that. Poke the bear, the bear gets angry, everyone stops poking the bear, or so it seems, then one guy just has to poke the bear, because someone has to be that guy.

"Do you remember when the thread went off the rails?"

"The last thing I remember, a couple of guys said something that sounded like '$h1t lume', there was a loud bang, a bright light, and the next thing I knew I was waking up here in the hospital..."

I don't know exactly how to describe the bezel insert colors. When Suj, Chip and I were in HK two years ago, we toured a PVD coating plant, and got some color samples, but the notations are all in Chinese, and my current factory uses a different vendor anyway.

I took a scan of the samples, and sent it to my factory. I have the file on my other computer (this is my TV room laptop, I'm not in the office). I'll find it and post it later.

What people have been saying about the bezel colors is more-or-less correct. PVD can be done in varying shades of black-to-gray, plus blue, gold/rose gold and a handful of other colors. The Nacken Modern, Amphion Modern and Scorpene have inserts which are just "black". As stupid as it might sound, the Amphion Vintage and Oberon bezels are supposed to be 'light' black (you might think of it as charcoal gray).


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I like your style Chris. Don't ever change. Seriously. 

I've been on WUS and f71 since 2008. Seen a lot of people come and go. Really cool to see you transition from a member of the forums to creating your own successful watches. Yet your personality stays the same. I can dig it. I like it when the owner of a brand doesn't feel like he needs to bend to the will of a few naysayers. Politically correctness is overrated in my eyes. 

This is coming from a guy who loves his MKII and has no plans to buy another sub homage. I just enjoy following you as a success story.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> Wait...was he joking? That's how I took it. I had a good laugh at that. Poke the bear, the bear gets angry, everyone stops poking the bear, or so it seems, then one guy just has to poke the bear, because someone has to be that guy.
> 
> "Do you remember when the thread went off the rails?"
> 
> ...


He better have been joking. If not, don't sell him a watch...

Thanks for the info on the bezels. That's especially helpful for me since I'm looking at the Scorpene...


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

docvail said:


> Wait...was he joking? That's how I took it. I had a good laugh at that. Poke the bear, the bear gets angry, everyone stops poking the bear, or so it seems, then one guy just has to poke the bear, because someone has to be that guy.


Welllll... lume quality, ya know? I have a hunch that Chris is fighting that battle as well. I have several more pricey European sport watches with crap lume, and a couple with great lume (whodathunkit, a dressy Oris has better lume than most Swiss dive watches?) And we all puzzle over why many high-endish dive watches can't even come close to Seiko (ermm... Rolex, Omega, Blancpain, Ulysse... right?) I have learned enough about this game to expect that NTH might not have Seiko-level lume, but I am truly hoping they flash their true colors when I step inside the house after a walk in the sun!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thach said:


> I like your style Chris. Don't ever change. Seriously.
> 
> I've been on WUS and f71 since 2008. Seen a lot of people come and go. Really cool to see you transition from a member of the forums to creating your own successful watches. Yet your personality stays the same. I can dig it. I like it when the owner of a brand doesn't feel like he needs to bend to the will of a few naysayers. Politically correctness is overrated in my eyes.
> 
> This is coming from a guy who loves his MKII and has no plans to buy another sub homage. I just enjoy following you as a success story.


It's crazy how much time I've spent on this forum.

I made a bunch of friends quickly, and while most, if not all have been supportive, not all of them have become customers. There are at least a dozen guys I want wearing one of my watches, just because they've resisted for so long.

True story - my wife had a boyfriend when I first met her. I fell in love with her at first sight, but she wouldn't go out with me. I asked her out every time I saw her - literally, not figuratively, every time - for six months.

I'd call her at work, and one of her co-workers would answer, "you know she has a boyfriend, right?"

"I don't give a $h1t, put her on the phone."

I'm not exaggerating, I asked her out twice a week for six months. Finally, she relented, and agreed to get a drink with me, but "just as friends."

Bull$h1t. Just friends. Yeah, no.

That was all the in I needed. Just a foot in the door. I haven't been able to get rid of her since.

That's been my stock in trade since I was a kid. My will is unshakable. I wear you down. I wore her down, until she finally agreed to go out with me. When I was in the Army, and my platoon sergeant wouldn't send me to schools or promotion board, I wore him down, by volunteering for the hardest school they had, and proving I could out-last every other guy in the platoon they'd ever sent. When I was in sales, I'd call prospects 57 times and leave 57 messages if that's what it took.

"Hi, Chris again. You haven't responded to my last 56 messages. I'm concerned you might be stuck under a large, heavy object. Call me back before close of business today, or I'm calling 911 and sending them to your office." I $h1t you not, I've left that voice mail, more than once. What's going to happen? They haven't called me back after 56 messages, so what have I got to lose by saying something crazy? They're never EVER going to call me back? I've had people call me back and say, "Chris, I never return calls from salespeople, but I'm returning yours because I finally realized you would never, ever give up. What are you selling? I'll take a dozen."

I wore the factory down about the case thickness (after I wore Rusty down), and the crown lume, and the bracelet. That's what I do. I'm relentless. I will never, ever give up pushing the ball forward. You can score a thousand points on me. It doesn't matter. I will keep going, until I win, or I die. Unless you're willing to go that far, give up now, and get on board.

Now, what was that you were saying, about not buying?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I said I really like the white dial. MKII doesn't make a white dial submariner homage. 

sunovabeetch


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> I don't know exactly how to describe the bezel insert colors. When Suj, Chip and I were in HK two years ago, we toured a PVD coating plant, and got some color samples, but the notations are all in Chinese, and _*my current factory uses a different vendor anyway*_.
> 
> I took a scan of the samples, and sent it to my factory. I have the file on my other computer (this is my TV room laptop, I'm not in the office). I'll find it and post it later.
> 
> What people have been saying about the bezel colors is more-or-less correct. PVD can be done in varying shades of black-to-gray, plus blue, gold/rose gold and a handful of other colors. The Nacken Modern, Amphion Modern and Scorpene have inserts which are just "black". As stupid as it might sound, the Amphion Vintage and Oberon bezels are supposed to be 'light' black (you might think of it as charcoal gray).


As I said above, this is a scan of a set of color samples we got from a vendor my new factory does NOT use.

The image was only to show my factory the colors we were looking for.

Please don't make me regret posting this by going off half-cocked, worrying about IP vs PVD vs DLC, etc. This was only for color sampling.









Version A, E, F - Amphion Modern, Scorpene, Nacken Modern

Version B, C - Amphion Vintage, Oberon

Version D, H - Santa Cruz, Nacken Vintage, Blue

Version G - Nacken Vintage, Black


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh man... Why does everyone want a Scorpène? I'm gonna be facing a lot of competition.

Doesn't matter, I've more or less decided I'm gonna one even if I don't get in on the special price. I need to satisfy my watch craving. The only two watches I wanna get are not available yet. Sigh...


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

thach said:


> I said I really like the white dial. MKII doesn't make a white dial submariner homage.
> 
> sunovabeetch


When I was a very little kid, we used to drive to Daytona Beach quite often.

So one day my Dad told us about Sunova Beach.

I thought that was the funniest / smartest thing I'd ever heard.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

thach said:


> I said I really like the white dial. MKII doesn't make a white dial submariner homage.
> 
> sunovabeetch


attaboy!


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

I enrolled for Santa Cruz.


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

I always dreamed of a diver with white dial and blue bezel, I remember the Sea Hawk Girard Peregaux, fantastic.
We hope to have one, but the hands are not a bit small?


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Damn, these subs came out wayyy sooner than I expected them to, and I'm still in the market for a blue diver...my Kontiki order was canceled, I dropped out of the Blumo deal on Massdrop and pre-orders on these babies are cheaper than MSRP...that Santa Cruz and Nacken look realll nice. I haven't been following the thread - any new pics out, other than whats on the site?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Doc, may I ask a question (apologies if it's been asked before)?

Like many watch fans, sometimes I wonder why you can't buy watch-heads only? A full fifty per cent of watches I buy are _despite_ of the strap or bracelet, not because of it. This is why Tudor are growing on me, offering watches with straps or bracelets (and all with a NATO).

From a unit cost / overheads perspective, is it simply not economically viable for you as a micro to do this? I understand this might be the case, but I would be more likely to buy watches at the micro price point if I was offered the watch only (I was about to say 'head only' but that would be rude. And probably illegal).

Best regards,

LBS


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

davidozo said:


> I always dreamed of a diver with white dial and blue bezel, I remember the Sea Hawk Girard Peregaux, fantastic.
> We hope to have one, but the hands are not a bit small?


Who are you, Marco Rubio wondering if the Santa Cruz hands are too small? You saw what that comment did to his campaign...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

hwa said:


> Who are you, Marco Rubio wondering if the Santa Cruz hands are too small? You saw what that comment did to his campaign...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Now, what was that you were saying, about not buying?


When i can afford $400 for a single watch ±20% tax and whatnot, I'd definitely get one. Been drolling on the Orthos ever since it's still in drawing phase... For now, I'll just enjoy the madness unfolded on your every ventures from the sideline 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

domoon said:


> When i can afford $400 for a single watch ±20% tax and whatnot, I'd definitely get one. Been drolling on the Orthos ever since it's still in drawing phase... For now, I'll just enjoy the madness unfolded on your every ventures from the sideline
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Somebody should add another circle in hell for those who apply custom taxes, if it werent for those my collection would be twice as big by now and i would be saying "i cant get the santa cruz!!!" instead of "i hope i can get it on pre order if i sell a watch in time "


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

thach said:


> I said I really like the white dial. MKII doesn't make a white dial submariner homage.
> 
> sunovabeetch


Youre damn right you like that white dial. Resistance is futile. Forget the Borg, you'd have at least TRIED to fight _them_ off!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

R.A.D. said:


> Somebody should add another circle in hell for those who apply custom taxes, if it werent for those my collection would be twice as big by now.


Those guys fall into the "government" category...pretty sure there's already a VERY special place reserved for them, lol.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Doc, may I ask a question (apologies if it's been asked before)?
> 
> Like many watch fans, sometimes I wonder why you can't buy watch-heads only? A full fifty per cent of watches I buy are _despite_ of the strap or bracelet, not because of it. This is why Tudor are growing on me, offering watches with straps or bracelets (and all with a NATO).
> 
> ...


Oh, Oh, OH! I know that answer to this one! Maybe I can keep Doc from exploding!

Here you go: 98% (I made up that statistic, but it's close) of the folks who buy a watch will want a bracelet, as it's much easier to find a strap than a bracelet. The costs to produce a very limited run of watches WITHOUT a bracelet are almost equal to the amount of money required to put a bracelet on one.

Soooooo, it's just not worth it. Maybe it would save a couple of bucks, if that. But it would require a different skew, tracking, order, etc.

And each unit produced by Janis has a minimum required by the factory (MQQ, or MOQ I think it's called), which means that to make a different model would require greater overall production to hit the minimum of each model. That means that each different version would require an increased cost for production, which Janis has to pay before anything gets made, and increases the risk...

Rolex and Omega bracelets can sell for more than the price of an affordable. They probably make more watches in a day than a micro makes in a year, and have a bunch of ADs hawking them to unsuspecting buyers. Micros have word of mouth...

Whoa. I just realized I've been reading this stuff WAY too much...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

davidozo said:


> I always dreamed of a diver with white dial and blue bezel, I remember the Sea Hawk Girard Peregaux, fantastic.
> We hope to have one, but the hands are not a bit small?


No. They are not a bit small.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Doc, may I ask a question (apologies if it's been asked before)?
> 
> Like many watch fans, sometimes I wonder why you can't buy watch-heads only? A full fifty per cent of watches I buy are _despite_ of the strap or bracelet, not because of it. This is why Tudor are growing on me, offering watches with straps or bracelets (and all with a NATO).
> 
> ...


There was actually a discussion about this on the micro-brand group on Facebook, not that long ago.

The short version is that it's impractical and makes zero financial sense for the business.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> When i can afford $400 for a single watch ±20% tax and whatnot, I'd definitely get one. Been drolling on the Orthos ever since it's still in drawing phase... For now, I'll just enjoy the madness unfolded on your every ventures from the sideline
> 
> I type butter on mah phon





R.A.D. said:


> Somebody should add another circle in hell for those who apply custom taxes, if it werent for those my collection would be twice as big by now and i would be saying "i cant get the santa cruz!!!" instead of "i hope i can get it on pre order if i sell a watch in time "


We try to limit the customs duties and taxes our customers pay by declaring the lowest pre-order value on customs forms. Hope that helps.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Verdict said:


> Damn, these subs came out wayyy sooner than I expected them to, and I'm still in the market for a blue diver...my Kontiki order was canceled, I dropped out of the Blumo deal on Massdrop and pre-orders on these babies are cheaper than MSRP...that Santa Cruz and Nacken look realll nice. I haven't been following the thread - any new pics out, other than whats on the site?


I've got this one, boys...

Go back to first page:
_End of March/Beginning of April - prototypes expected to arrive. We'll send them for photography and video right away, then blogger reviews. Hopefully we'll have full photos by mid- to late April.

_That's it so far...no other pics yet...


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> We try to limit the customs duties and taxes our customers pay by declaring the lowest pre-order value on customs forms. Hope that helps.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Appreciate that! That freaking tax kills a lot of deals ?

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

docvail said:


> Yeah. I spent two months pulling teeth with the factory to get the case just the way I wanted it. Now I'm going to take a snooze and let the lume be half-a$$ed.
> 
> Gentlemen, you are free to come or go as you please, but if you spent a lot of time preparing for an evening with friends, only to have a guest walk into your house and say, "Dinner smells good, but if you're serving $h1t beer, I'm leaving," I'm sure you'd be okay if they decided to do just that. Honestly, if you walked into my house with that sort of attitude, you'd be leaving via the window.
> 
> ...


Wasn't meaning to be rude against you dude! I only said that as I've bought lots of microbrands that have gone to every detail to make something amazing but not bothered with the lume - as in a full minute under an intensely bright led gives you about 30 seconds of glow. And I'm talking about watches WAY mote expensive than these.

It amazes me how many companies skimp on that one detail after going into so much effort on everything else.

Huge props to you for making such a killer watch (es) especially at that price point as you can't be making a whole lot of profit.

Even better news on the lume too.

I wasn't meaning to knock you or your products I was just saying that from experience of previous micros.

Good luck with the project and I'm definately in now!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Crezo said:


> Wasn't meaning to be rude against you dude! I only said that as I've bought lots of microbrands that have gone to every detail to make something amazing but not bothered with the lume - as in a full minute under an intensely bright led gives you about 30 seconds of glow. And I'm talking about watches WAY mote expensive than these.
> 
> It amazes me how many companies skimp on that one detail after going into so much effort on everything else.
> 
> ...


Cheers.

Perhaps someone who owns a Phantom will chime in about the lume quality. They were made by the same factory.

We're getting the lume from Tritec, makers of Superluminova, in Switzerland. We're not using a low-budget off-brand substitute.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey doc. I'm not aware of you or your products so sorry if it seems like a personal comment on what you're about! Genuinely can't say how much I dig what you're doing and can't wait to see the final things!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Perhaps someone who owns a Phantom will chime in about the lume quality. They were made by the same factory.
> 
> ...


I can talk about the lume on ALL of docs watches. The only one with poor Lume was the Riccardo. Every single other one has had great Lume. I have the phantom khaki dial, and the Lume is incredible. I can easily see the Lume at any point in the night that I wake up.

....don't ask me for pics. Just don't.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Crezo said:


> Hey doc. I'm not aware of you or your products so sorry if it seems like a personal comment on what you're about! Genuinely can't say how much I dig what you're doing and can't wait to see the final things!


It's all good in the hood, my man. Every so often the comments on the forum will make my agent orange act up, and I gotta say something to recalibrate everyone's settings.

A bit of fireworks here and there never killed anyone. Maybe a severed finger or lost eye here and there, but no fatalities...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> *Facepalm* Have we learned NOTHING from the last few pages???? Holy crap man! I....I...uh words fail me...


C'mon really? Look at my avatar. I've been around here long enough. I shoulda waited and made it my 1000th post but by then it would've far removed.

At least I might've gotten a classic "Dude, you're making your 1,000th post and you want it to be that?" post.

I will say, I love vintage lume, even it it's **** lume. Now I just wish the Santa Cruz was a 369 dial.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> C'mon really? Look at my avatar. I've been around here long enough. I shoulda waited and made it my 1000th post but by then it would've far removed.
> 
> At least I might've gotten a classic "Dude, you're making your 1,000th post and you want it to be that?" post.
> 
> I will say, I love vintage lume, even it it's **** lume. Now I just wish the Santa Cruz was a 369 dial.


Dude, I'm the bear, and I got it.

Now gimme that stick, get in the cage, and see how you like it when the goose is living in a glass house with a beggar on the other foot.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

On a serious note, any chance to purchase bezel inserts individually?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Now gimme that stick, get in the cage, and see how you like it when the goose is living in a glass house with a beggar on the other foot.


People in glass houses sink ships?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Jtragic said:


> I will say, I love vintage lume, even it it's **** lume. Now I just wish the Santa Cruz _*had pencil or sword hands.*_


Agreed.

I'm considering getting it even with the merc hands. Should go well with my regatta outfit.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

I bought one of these..... and this is the definition of **** vintage lume. the dial and hands don't even match and it's orange. it's a shame because everything else about the watch was pretty nice.

View attachment 7468802


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Perhaps someone who owns a Phantom will chime in about the lume quality. They were made by the same factory.
> 
> ...


I will leave this here 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Sidebar: Happy St Patrick's Day!


I hear there will be a green one. 




Just kidding.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Sidebar: Happy St Patrick's Day!
> 
> View attachment 7468898


Hey!!!

Erin go hope the lume isn't $h1tty, amirite?

It's impossible to get all ragey on St. Paddy's.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> C'mon really? Look at my avatar. I've been around here long enough. I shoulda waited and made it my 1000th post but by then it would've far removed.
> 
> At least I might've gotten a classic "Dude, you're making your 1,000th post and you want it to be that?" post.
> 
> I will say, I love vintage lume, even it it's **** lume. Now I just wish the Santa Cruz was a 369 dial.


Glad you were joking. Avatars notwithstanding, there's a lot of idiocy around here--even from longstanding members. It just seemed ill-timed to me. Anyway, glad that's over!!

Moving right along...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> On a serious note, any chance to purchase bezel inserts individually?


Yer making an achey-breaky big mistakey...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> I can talk about the lume on ALL of docs watches. The only one with poor Lume was the Riccardo. Every single other one has had great Lume. I have the phantom khaki dial, and the Lume is incredible. I can easily see the Lume at any point in the night that I wake up.
> 
> ....don't ask me for pics. Just don't.


Could you post some pics of that?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> Erin go hope the lume isn't $h1tty, amirite?
> 
> ...


As a multi-descended Irishman (no body else would marry my ancestors, but other Irishmen, apparently), I offer a toast to you all:

May those who love us love us.
And those that don't love us,
May God turn their hearts.
And if He doesn't turn their hearts,
May he turn their ankles,
So we'll know them by their limping.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

... and if He doesn't turn their hearts, 
May He give them watches with poor lume,
So we'll know them by their unlit wrists.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

docvail said:


> Yer making an achey-breaky big mistakey...


Wasn't trying to get your Eire* up, and admittedly did not yet read the 13 earlier pages, so if this has been asked and answered I apologize. I thought at some point L&H was selling dials and bezels on the accessories page and was just wondering if you might be doing that with the subs. For models like the Santa Cruz, being able to switch out black and blue bezels gives some variety. Even with the $hitty lume.

*see what I did there?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

:-dI am clearly on Docs **** list especially after he didn't like my apology and didn't even bother to reply. 

But I'll survive as long as the NTH subs don't have **** lume.

On a separate note Erin Go Bragh!

Seriously Doc you gotta cut back on the steroids. Roid rage is not a good thing.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

You know Doc has to apply this himself with a Q-tip, don't you?

View attachment 7469978


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> On a separate note Erin Go Bragh!


No, Erin Go Braless


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> :-dI am clearly on Docs **** list especially after he didn't like my apology and didn't even bother to reply.
> 
> But I'll survive as long as the NTH subs don't have **** lume.
> 
> ...


I don't have a $h1t list. No more than I have a pre-order list. No worries. We're good.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

No need for a tragic result here. Just buy two, the Santa Cruz and whatever has the other color bezel you like, and feel free to kill the warranty by swapping the guts from one case to the other. The good news is that the second bezel comes with a free case, crystal, movement, stem, and bracelet. The bad news is that, at approx $400, it's a pretty expensive bezel.



Jtragic said:


> Wasn't trying to get your Eire* up, and admittedly did not yet read the 13 earlier pages, so if this has been asked and answered I apologize. I thought at some point L&H was selling dials and bezels on the accessories page and was just wondering if you might be doing that with the subs. For models like the Santa Cruz, being able to switch out black and blue bezels gives some variety. Even with the $hitty lume.
> 
> *see what I did there?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Since we're all getting plank kits with every NTH, you could just swap with another WUSer.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> As stupid as it might sound, the Amphion Vintage and Oberon bezels are supposed to be 'light' black (you might think of it as charcoal gray).


Reminded me of the movie "50 shades of black".


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

thach said:


> I like your style Chris. Don't ever change. Seriously.
> 
> I've been on WUS and f71 since 2008. Seen a lot of people come and go. Really cool to see you transition from a member of the forums to creating your own successful watches. Yet your personality stays the same. I can dig it. I like it when the owner of a brand doesn't feel like he needs to bend to the will of a few naysayers. Politically correctness is overrated in my eyes.
> 
> This is coming from a guy who loves his MKII and has no plans to buy another sub homage. I just enjoy following you as a success story.


+1


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Aw cmon hwa you're a modder and a builder so you cannot think selling bezel inserts is unreasonable. If the answers no then it's no, just figured I'd ask. It's not like it's removable crown guards or killer vintage lume I'm asking for.



hwa said:


> No need for a tragic result here. Just buy two, the Santa Cruz and whatever has the other color bezel you like, and feel free to kill the warranty by swapping the guts from one case to the other. The good news is that the second bezel comes with a free case, crystal, movement, stem, and bracelet. The bad news is that, at approx $400, it's a pretty expensive bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Anybody seen the latest issue of AboutTime magazine?

Check out pages 74/75 - https://www.joomag.com/magazine/mag/0316360001457282187

Also check out pages 18 and 73, then page 129 (picture in the bottom of the ad is my grandfather, from when he served in the Navy during WWII).

Good stuff...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Anybody seen the latest issue of AboutTime magazine?
> 
> Check out pages 74/75 - https://www.joomag.com/magazine/mag/0316360001457282187
> 
> ...


Great! And that vintage Näcken is looking better and better to me........


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Hornet99 said:


> Great! And that vintage Näcken is looking better and better to me........


yes... go for the vintage. so much better than the modern nacken or the santa cruz. I see no reason for anyone to try to get those two on preorder...


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

docvail said:


> Anybody seen the latest issue of AboutTime magazine?


Nicely done, Mr. president. Cheers to you and your grandfather! :-!


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

docvail said:


> Anybody seen the latest issue of AboutTime magazine?
> 
> Check out pages 74/75 - https://www.joomag.com/magazine/mag/0316360001457282187
> 
> ...


Love the pic on page 74. That's the first time we've gotten to see the sub lug view with a background showing off that slightly raised and domed crystal. Really nice proportions and flow.

Strong work Vail.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> yes... go for the vintage. so much better than the modern nacken or the santa cruz. I see no reason for anyone to try to get those two on preorder...


SUBterfuge!!! (See what I did there??)

I think the Scorpene is butt ugly. Like aunt Ragnar. Breath that could knock an elephant over from 20 paces...No one should order the Scorpene...NO ONE.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

charliekilo98 said:


> Love the pic on page 74. That's the first time we've gotten to see the sub lug view with a background showing off that slightly raised and domed crystal. Really nice proportions and flow.
> 
> Strong work Vail.


Yeah, that's the shot that did it for me too.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Interesting, though. I didn't realize that there were a lot of watch makers who have tried to make homages of submarines.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

docvail said:


> Anybody seen the latest issue of AboutTime magazine?
> 
> Check out pages 74/75 - https://www.joomag.com/magazine/mag/0316360001457282187
> 
> ...


Nice stuff sir.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> yes... go for the vintage. so much better than the modern nacken or the santa cruz. I see no reason for anyone to try to get those two on preorder...


I'm gonna order both vintage and modern..............

......and BTW


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> Aw cmon hwa you're a modder and a builder so you cannot think selling bezel inserts is unreasonable. If the answers no then it's no, just figured I'd ask. It's not like it's removable crown guards or killer vintage lume I'm asking for.


Im with you, brother, but I'm not asking doc for any more mod parts. Can't take the abuse!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm gonna order both vintage and modern..............
> 
> ......and BTW
> 
> View attachment 7472274


well what about these jedi mind tricks?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> well what about these jedi mind tricks?
> 
> View attachment 7472394


...............it's not working for me.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

hwa said:


> No need for a tragic result here. Just buy two, the Santa Cruz and whatever has the other color bezel you like, and feel free to kill the warranty by swapping the guts from one case to the other. The good news is that the second bezel comes with a free case, crystal, movement, stem, and bracelet. The bad news is that, at approx $400, it's a pretty expensive bezel.


...but don't think for a minute that there won't be someone out there (or in HERE) that wouldn't want the Bizzaro aftermath that results from such a swap.

I've swapped movements & hands from Casio MDV106, Android Divemasters and others, and there's ALWAYS someone that will adopt the collateral damage as their own.

The downside? You end up regretting letting that one go, too.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

charliekilo98 said:


> Love the pic on page 74. That's the first time we've gotten to see the sub lug view with a background showing off that slightly raised and domed crystal. Really nice proportions and flow.
> 
> Strong work Vail.





wakemanna4 said:


> Yeah, that's the shot that did it for me too.


Mmmmmmyeahh...about that...

Here's the thing - I had to submit imagery to the publisher back in early December.

True story - When we were first cooking these subs up, starting back in October of last year, I said I wanted 300m WR and 11.0mm thickness. Eleven. Nice round number, no decimals.

It wasn't just a number I pulled out of my a$$, either. I looked at all the engineering diagrams from our past models, did some figuring, asked my guy at the factory to consult with the engineers, did some more figuring, asked about all kinds of things like hands-clearances, required thickness of crystal and caseback, radii of domed crystals, spacer thicknesses, etc, and I figured eleven millimeters flat was aggressive, but do-able.

Rusty kept changing the numbers on me, and I kept brow-beating him - "Say it with me, now, Rusty, 'e-freaking-leven'."

Ironically, I confirmed all of this in an IM exchange with my guy at the factory on 11/11, I $h1t you not, so it's seared into my memory as the date I hatched a plan to unleash an 11mm/300mWR sub on the world.

So, having first brow-beaten Rusty into submission, then beaten a surrender out of my factory, I asked Rusty to whip up a full suite of 11mm-thick sub-renders.

That's them. That's also when the trouble started.

Like I said, we spent the next two months dickering around back-and-forth with the factory, trying to get their engineers to draw the damned thing the same way we did - raised, domed crystal, thin bezel edge, super-thin case walls, etc. The engineers, the same guys who confirmed all the tolerances and material thicknesses back on 11/11, were now balking at everything.

I swear to God, I thought my head really was going to explode after the first few diagrams they sent me. The first one was completely squared-off - flat crystal, flat bezel, flat case sides. I thought they might have sent me blueprints for some other company's watch by mistake, but no, that was supposed to be mine. I had already sent all the images off to the magazine, and given them all the specs. I wanted to cry.

After a whole lot of wailing and gnashing of teeth, we were able to reach a compromise at 11.5mm total thickness, still 300m WR, but with a re-worked case, with a thicker bezel, and re-worked crystal, which would be slightly less pronounced.

I was able to get the magazine to edit/update the text from 11.0mm thickness to 11.5mm prior to publication, but the rest of the layout was already set.

So...that's not REALLY the same watch in the magazine. Think of it like a concept car, more of an impression of what reality will be.

Epilogue to that story - if I really threw a tantrum, and was willing to give up the domed crystal and make the whole thing flat, we could have gotten this b1tch down to 10.87. That's how thin the 9015 is.



hwa said:


> Im with you, brother, but I'm not asking doc for any more mod parts. Can't take the abuse!


HWA: Doc, if you made up a bunch of mod parts, you'd sell a ton more watches.

ME: Hey guys, I made up a bunch of mod parts!

*crickets*

ME: Hey, HWA, why do you hate me?

HWA: Dude, what do you want from me? I bought two.

With friends like these...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Mmmmmmyeahh...about that...
> 
> Here's the thing - I had to submit imagery to the publisher back in early December.
> 
> ...


I'm getting the feeling you thrive on all of this Doc, hmmmm?!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm getting the feeling you thrive on all of this Doc, hmmmm?!


If by "thrive", you mean "see stuff like the image below in your inbox, fly into a laptop-chucking rage, then lay awake all night regretting that you didn't pay more attention in school, so you could have become a dentist," then yes, I thrive on all this.









Seriously. Look at that and tell me it doesn't make you want to cry. Imagine getting that on January 12th, exactly two months after you confirmed all the details, which are completely different than what you see there, and more than a month after sending them your 'final' design for prototyping, and the 'final' 3D renders to a magazine for publication.

Owning your own micro-brand. This is what it looks like.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> If by "thrive", you mean "see stuff like the image below in your inbox, fly into a laptop-chucking rage, then lay awake all night regretting that you didn't pay more attention in school, so you could have become a dentist," then yes, I thrive on all this.
> 
> View attachment 7473066
> 
> ...


So, that's a yes then?

........in all seriousness I can understand how frustrating it must be, but quit with the moaning :-d


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice, Mr. President!



docvail said:


> Anybody seen the latest issue of AboutTime magazine?
> 
> Check out pages 74/75 - https://www.joomag.com/magazine/mag/0316360001457282187
> 
> ...


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Very interesting insight in the development process, seems that everyone trying to bring a project to life, in whatever business, faces the same endless challenges.


Ehm..... also, i dont know if i should say this but.... i actually like the bezel with a little more thickness, comparing the renders on the thread with the ones on the magazine..... so maybe it wasnt all for the worst at least for me. (runs away)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> ...............it's not working for me.


Not working for cellar-dwelling phillies, either!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

docvail said:


> HWA: Doc, if you made up a bunch of mod parts, you'd sell a ton more watches.
> 
> ME: Hey guys, I made up a bunch of mod parts!
> 
> ...


Well I'd buy a bezel too so that would make three. Just so I understand, that's a no-go on buying other bezel inserts?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

docvail said:


> If by "thrive", you mean "see stuff like the image below in your inbox, fly into a laptop-chucking rage, then lay awake all night regretting that you didn't pay more attention in school, so you could have become a dentist," then yes, I thrive on all this.
> 
> View attachment 7473066
> 
> ...


I'd be more mad that they only put one set of lugs on it. And made it into a bullhead.


----------



## adrian_nwb (Sep 10, 2015)

docvail said:


> regretting that you didn't pay more attention in school, so you could have become a dentist,"


Looool

And thousands kilometers away...i have thought many times too...why in the heck i didn't went to Med school or work for the government!!! hehehe you just make my day funnier!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

R.A.D. said:


> Very interesting insight in the development process, seems that everyone trying to bring a project to life, in whatever business, faces the same endless challenges.
> 
> Ehm..... also, i dont know if i should say this but.... i actually like the bezel with a little more thickness, comparing the renders on the thread with the ones on the magazine..... so maybe it wasnt all for the worst at least for me. (runs away)


It's all good, my friend. All's well that ends well, and all that.

As it turns out, some of my figures weren't entirely correct, so once we figured out where the mis-communication was, I had to go back to my sub-heads and ask, "do we keep the big dome, and go thicker, maybe even increasing WR to 500m, or do we lower the WR to get it back to 11mm, or something in-between?"

It was a hard decision. Ultimately, we mostly agreed that if the watch was going to be 'special' in any way, it had to be thin, so we kept it under 12mm, but I didn't want to give up the WR, because I knew anyone could make a 12mm/200mWR sub. Making it 300m WR but only 11.5mm thick, and with that domed crystal, rather than flat, was a challenge, but I think it was worth conquering.

I'm happy with the result. The goals we set were really thin case, but with legit WR, and a vintage shape.

I think we nailed it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> Well I'd buy a bezel too so that would make three. Just so I understand, that's a no-go on buying other bezel inserts?


That's a no on me selling mod parts.

I don't want people messing with their watches, then trying to return them to me when things go sideways. I'm not Seiko or Tiger Concepts. I made 8 different versions, 7 with an optional date window. You guys gotta realize that there's only so many variations I can create before it becomes unmanageable and completely uneconomical.

Pick one of what I'm making, or do what rich-boy HWA seems to be planning, buy two, and swap the innards, or what Jelliotz will likely do, buy one, and mod it yourself, but assume the risk of screwing it up.

Beyond these 8, there were about a dozen other variations we considered and decided against, but which might make an appearance in future productions, if we get to that. We'll see.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

For the record, i do not intend to buy two and bastardize them. I am wrestling with which and how many to get. But i doubt I'll mod any. Just chilling and waiting for protos before ordering i hope. 

Now, i may swap the commanders. But ill see them in the metal first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

I have to admit...I have somewhat of a clasp-fetish...Any renders or comparable photos of how that will look, or is that still to be decided?


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> then lay awake all night regretting that you didn't pay more attention in school, so you could have become a dentist


"I promised him that if he didn't bite the dental hygienist this time, I'd take him for ice cream. I didn't have to take him for ice cream."


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just being in this thread makes me hungry for cheese steak. Pat's or Geno's, Doc? And what toppings?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Slant said:


> I have to admit...I have somewhat of a clasp-fetish...Any renders or comparable photos of how that will look, or is that still to be decided?


There are renders in the first post of the thread, and on the website, which show the clasp.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> There are renders in the first post of the thread, and on the website, which show the clasp.


I was hoping for a FULL FRONTAL shot =)


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Asking Doc for a full frontal shot = thread killer. I suggest you utilize the edit tool before it's too late to save the forum.



Slant said:


> I was hoping for a FULL FRONTAL shot =)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Just being in this thread makes me hungry for cheese steak. Pat's or Geno's, Doc? And what toppings?












This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

LOL

Back in High School there was a "friendly girl" in class that had a Ford Thunderbird. This sign reminded me of:

What's the word? Thunderbird!

What's the action? Back seat satisfaction!



docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

docvail said:


> That's a no on me selling mod parts.
> I don't want people messing with their watches, then trying to return them to me when things go sideways. I'm not Seiko or Tiger Concepts. I made 8 different versions, 7 with an optional date window. You guys gotta realize that there's only so many variations I can create before it becomes unmanageable and completely uneconomical.
> Pick one of what I'm making, or do what rich-boy HWA seems to be planning, buy two, and swap the innards, or what Jelliotz will likely do, buy one, and mod it yourself, but assume the risk of screwing it up.
> Beyond these 8, there were about a dozen other variations we considered and decided against, but which might make an appearance in future productions, if we get to that. We'll see.


Fair enough Doc. For the record, I think what you're doing with the 15 choices is great and I commend you for taking it on. I don't want you to think my request was because I don't like what you put together. I think the Santa Cruz looks great they way it is. The desire to snag a black bezel was to add some variety, not because I don't like the stock setup. Truth is, once I realized that the dial printing seems to match the bezel (or at least I think it does) putting a black bezel insert doesn't make sense.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Guys (including anyone lurking about, following the thread, and planning to get in on pre-orders) - if you're not already subscribed to our email newsletter, please subscribe now. You don't have to go through the rigmarole of creating a customer account. You can just submit your email using the short-form near the bottom of every page of the website.

I've been thinking about how to do the pre-order, and what happens if we see severely lopsided demand among the models. It could create some challenges, and so I'd like to get some idea of what the demand is for each version before we start pre-orders. I'd like to do a survey, and I'd rather use SurveyMonkey than do a poll thread here.

I'll create it tonight, and send the link out in the newsletter sometime tomorrow. So please, if you're planning to pre-order, please get on the newsletter list. If you've been holding off for some reason, you'd be subscribed anyway when your account is created at checkout, so one way or the other, we'll have your email eventually.

This isn't just to my benefit. It's to the benefit of everyone interested in getting one or more of these. Helping me get a read on the demand for each version will help me make sure I'm properly allocating the number of pieces of each model available at each pre-order price, before the prices go up.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Slant said:


> I have to admit...I have somewhat of a clasp-fetish...Any renders or comparable photos of how that will look, or is that still to be decided?


I must admit i know of and have all kinds of weird fetishes but first i hear of a clasp fetish


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



R.A.D. said:


> I must admit i know of and have all kinds of weird fetishes but first i hear of a clasp fetish


I just googled "clasp fetish"... Much milder than I was guessing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> Fair enough Doc. For the record, I think what you're doing with the 15 choices is great and I commend you for taking it on. I don't want you to think my request was because I don't like what you put together. I think the Santa Cruz looks great they way it is. The desire to snag a black bezel was to add some variety, not because I don't like the stock setup. Truth is, once I realized that the dial printing seems to match the bezel (or at least I think it does) putting a black bezel insert doesn't make sense.


No worries. I'm past the point of being offended when someone doesn't like some design choice I made. Tastes vary.

The dial text and minute track on the Santa Cruz are supposed to be blue. We'll see if they are when we get the prototypes.

With most productions, we're doing 2-3 variations, tops. If each variation has 3 or 4 things which are unique to that version and we want to specify (dial colors, lume colors, bezel colors, etc), we're talking about 6-12 details to confirm/re-confirm/re-confirm.

One of the reasons it's taken so long to launch NTH is that we've got 8 models, each of which has at least half a dozen things which are unique to that model. It's been frustrating to have to specify, then remember to confirm/re-confirm/re-confirm so many different details. I had to build out three different spreadsheets to track them all, and create shared folders for all the images, blueprints, renders, etc.

It took a lot of patience from both me and the factory to get all the details confirmed, and until I get the protos, I won't know if we missed any. I'm always concerned something will be missed, or some mistake will be made. It happens in every production.

All of which is to say, the text and minute markers should be blue. They might not be. We'll see.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Slant said:


> I have to admit...I have somewhat of a clasp-fetish...Any renders or comparable photos of how that will look, or is that still to be decided?


This must make you very unhappy









Is this pile of goodness better?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



R.A.D. said:


> I must admit i know of and have all kinds of weird fetishes but first i hear of a clasp fetish


Yeah, me too. A clasp fetish could be painful.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Rocat said:


> What's the word? Thunderbird!
> 
> What's the action? Back seat satisfaction!





jblaine said:


> I just googled "clasp fetish"... Much milder than I was guessing.





hwa said:


> This must make you very unhappy
> 
> Is this pile of goodness better?





cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Yeah, me too. A clasp fetish could be painful.


Well....


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

I appreciate your explanation on the case and crystal quandaries. I really like your designs, though I am quite admittedly smitten by vintage domed crystals. What can I say? I like big crystals and I cannot lie.

On another note, I don't have any clue how to respond to your upcoming poll. I love the Santa Cruz, blue Nacken, and Amphion vintage for different reasons, and I'm pretty sure my wife would kick my ass for spending $1200 on watches all at once! Happy wife, happy life, I'll be forced to choose.  If I'm lucky, the "limited edition, prices will never be like this again speech" may score me two. Thank god she doesn't read this forum...


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Yeah, me too. A clasp fetish could be painful.


I'm pretty sure some Cipro will clear up your bad case of the clasp.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> This must make you very unhappy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked "Like" for your post because there's no "Dislike" button. First off, you're correct, it pains me to see your first photo.

And second, what's your [email protected] attempt at fulfilling my clasp fantasy???!!!???? I said FULL FRONTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not some half-baked 45 degree off centre, clasp half open, sideways shots!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey doc, I'm having an issue setting up the store account. If I pre ordered a Commander is the account already active?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

If you preordered a commander, you have an account, just have to remember which email and password you used. 

Also, your account email may be different than your PayPal email, if you paid that way.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

docvail said:


> Anybody seen the latest issue of AboutTime magazine?
> 
> Check out pages 74/75 - https://www.joomag.com/magazine/mag/0316360001457282187
> 
> ...


It's not everyday you see success stories like this, to successfully create something from ideas to fruition that is unique and beautiful. Some of us (consumer) never seen or can't even imagine how challenging this journey was for you, Doc but looks like your determination and hard work gets you there. You definitely has the vision and courage to take risks, knowing there are many options out there in the market for subs. Hats off to you sir |>

You can probably agree with what Mr. Edison said below:










Be well and cheers.

P.S. I never realized "About Time" magazine has 132 pages...learn something new everyday :-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

charliekilo98 said:


> I appreciate your explanation on the case and crystal quandaries. I really like your designs, though I am quite admittedly smitten by vintage domed crystals. What can I say? I like big crystals and I cannot lie.
> 
> On another note, I don't have any clue how to respond to your upcoming poll. I love the Santa Cruz, blue Nacken, and Amphion vintage for different reasons, and I'm pretty sure my wife would kick my ass for spending $1200 on watches all at once! Happy wife, happy life, I'll be forced to choose.  If I'm lucky, the "limited edition, prices will never be like this again speech" may score me two. Thank god she doesn't read this forum...


Pffft!

Get in on the earliest of pre-orders, your total shouldn't be more than $1075 ($400+$375+$375-$50 bulk order discount - $25 coupon).

Tell her you saved $750 off final retail.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Doc's right. You never tell her how much you spent (that's rookie), you tell her how much you SAVED (THAT's pro).



docvail said:


> Pffft!
> 
> Get in on the earliest of pre-orders, your total shouldn't be more than $1075 ($400+$375+$375-$50 bulk order discount - $25 coupon).
> 
> Tell her you saved $750 off final retail.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Doc's right. You never tell her how much you spent (that's rookie), you tell her how much you SAVED (THAT's pro).


That is NOT pro. That's minor league. Pro is having your purchases delivered to your work and never telling her at all -- then playing it off if she notices the new watch. Success can can be measured by how many times you get busted and end up on your knees begging for forgiveness. THATS when you can mention how much you saved.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> That is NOT pro. That's minor league. Pro is having your purchases delivered to your work and never telling her at all -- then playing it off if she notices the new watch. Success can can be measured by how many times you get busted and end up on your knees begging for forgiveness. THATS when you can mention how much you saved.


Are you spying on me? (OK, have to admit, Mrs. Skywatch has never taken me to task for buying new watches, but she does sometimes ask "is that a new watch?" And I have been known to say "...Oh that... was a pre-order from last year, it arrived a couple months ago, I only wore it a few times since it arrived" which is usually technically true... ahem... technically sorta...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

This is what my friends who have been married longer than I always say. It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Doc's right. You never tell her how much you spent (that's rookie), you tell her how much you SAVED (THAT's pro).


every single time


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Guys (including anyone lurking about, following the thread, and planning to get in on pre-orders) - if you're not already subscribed to our email newsletter, please subscribe now. You don't have to go through the rigmarole of creating a customer account. You can just submit your email using the short-form near the bottom of every page of the website.
> 
> I've been thinking about how to do the pre-order, and what happens if we see severely lopsided demand among the models. It could create some challenges, and so I'd like to get some idea of what the demand is for each version before we start pre-orders. I'd like to do a survey, and I'd rather use SurveyMonkey than do a poll thread here.
> 
> ...


Funnily enough I was contemplating starting a separate thread with a poll on models last night......


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> This is what my friends who have been married longer than I always say. It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


let's get it right, gentlemen: 'tis easier to beg forgiveness than to ask permission.

all that sneaking around disappoints me. learn to develop a good stare.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> let's get it right, gentlemen: 'tis easier to beg forgiveness than to ask permission.
> 
> all that sneaking around disappoints me. learn to develop a good stare.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have to admit you are one brave soul!
My only concern is if I go with the Santa Cruz! The white dial will be easily noticed, all other models will blend easily in the collection

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> I have to admit you are one brave soul!
> _*My only concern is if I go with the Santa Cruz! The white dial will be easily noticed, all other models will blend easily in the collection*_
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Definitely shouldn't go with the Santa Cruz or Nacken Modern then. Those two are waaaayyyyy too conspicuous...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Definitely shouldn't go with the Santa Cruz or Nacken Modern then. Those two are waaaayyyyy too conspicuous...


But I want a Santa Cruz badly 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> But I want a Santa Cruz badly
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Happy wife, happy life they say. Don't get anything that will upset the apple cart. Stick with one of the black dials. Everyone here will know what it is anyway, and it's likely to fly under the radar at home. My wife doesn't care about my collection so I'll get it instead and post pics at least once a week. Sounds good?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Happy wife, happy life they say. Don't get anything that will upset the apple cart. Stick with one of the black dials. Everyone here will know what it is anyway, and it's likely to fly under the radar at home. My wife doesn't care about my collection so I'll get it instead and post pics at least once a week. Sounds good?


Sounds good to me  but I will confirm when we see the protos life pics

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Am at the point where if I spend less than UK£500 on a watch, my wife is relieved and doesn't sweat it.

Haven't told her about my existential Bremont / Breitling dilemma yet...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> But I want a Santa Cruz badly
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Then get it. Just wear it under the cuff of a long sleeve shirt for a week or two. Subconsciously, she will get used to "seeing" it, even if she doesn't notice it. Then you're in the clear. If she calls you on it, you have some "Pro" moves:

1. "Oh this? Yeah, I don't wear it much cause its so darn small and thin -- I'm trying to "bond" with it. You've never noticed it in my collection before? Huh, weird...hey what should we do for dinner tonight?" (You never said when you got it or that it was new).

2. "Yeah, poor _(insert friend's name)_, he loses bets all the time. Maybe he'll learn not to wager with me [you BETTER have a story about what you did to win -- sunk the 8-ball on a double bank is my go to]. Let me tell you about the specs on this thing..."(at which point she loses all interest in the topic and will easily move on, AND you never said you won the watch in a specific bet).

3. "It's nice, isn't it? I'm reviewing it for an up-and-coming watch brand. I write some copy about the features and specs of the watch, it helps the brand get some recognition, helps potential buyers know what they are getting for their money and while I don't get paid, I get a watch out of the deal -- pretty sweet, huh?" (you never said what kind of "copy" you're writing, so your "unboxing thread" counts! And you never said you DIDN'T pay for the watch, so _technically_ its all true).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> Hey doc, I'm having an issue setting up the store account. If I pre ordered a Commander is the account already active?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What Charlie said...


charliekilo98 said:


> If you preordered a commander, you have an account, just have to remember which email and password you used.
> 
> Also, your account email may be different than your PayPal email, if you paid that way.


This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

*NTH Subs or other watches hidden from Spouses: Idea?*

I think that (if it doesn't already exist) there should be a new thread...or even a full forum...about the whole "hide new acquisitions from the partner" idea.

I'd be in full support of something like "What are you wearing today?", but instead, maybe "...*What's in your desk drawer at work today?* (...and how long has it been there?)

I'm going on two months with an ivory-dialed Hamilton X-Wind, or at least until the CW C7 Root Beer gets sold. For me, it's "two have to go out for another ONE to come into the house."


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Then get it. Just wear it under the cuff of a long sleeve shirt for a week or two. Subconsciously, she will get used to "seeing" it, even if she doesn't notice it. Then you're in the clear. If she calls you on it, you have some "Pro" moves:
> 
> 1. "Oh this? Yeah, I don't wear it much cause its so darn small and thin -- I'm trying to "bond" with it. You've never noticed it in my collection before? Huh, weird...hey what should we do for dinner tonight?" (You never said when you got it or that it was new).
> 
> ...


WOW.. i'm taking notes...

This is very sneaky stuff here...

the problem I have now is that she knows I'm looking at one of these NTH subs, and I suspect she is ready to pounce on the New Pathfinder if she sees it on my wrist...

keeping it at work is an Option!!! but then I would have to evetually sell it as it wouldn't be good if it ever came home...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

If your $400 watch = her new car, you may as well buy the watch. We all know she's buying the car anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Gentlemen, I think I've mentioned it before but it's all about karma.

Karma will only allow you one or two vices. Any more is asking for trouble. So, for example, Marlin fishing *and* watches is sort of allowed. Marlin fishing, watches *and* cars? No. Unless you are wealthy enough to get away with it. Add any serious sporting endeavour, q.v. golf (a good walk spoilt) or season-ticket level investment in a club is more expensive than watches. 

Me? I like technology and watches. I don't drive a fancy car. I can't bear sports. I don't gamble. I'm not a womaniser. I'm basically, when you think about it, a saint. Okay, I like a drink but that isn't a vice, that's a 21st Century lifestyle essential. LadyBrettSinclair indulges my vices because I have so few of them. 

So rather than trying to make excuses about buying two NTH subs, explain that it's 'x' times cheaper than a set of top-end golf clubs or whatever. I get away with stuff all the time by deploying this type of steely logic. Then of course I buy her a present too.

I am also available for one-on-one marriage / lifestyle counseling for a modest sum.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Gentlemen, I think I've mentioned it before but it's all about karma.
> 
> Karma will only allow you one or two vices. Any more is asking for trouble. So, for example, Marlin fishing *and* watches is sort of allowed. Marlin fishing, watches *and* cars? No. Unless you are wealthy enough to get away with it. Add any serious sporting endeavour, q.v. golf (a good walk spoilt) or season-ticket level investment in a club is more expensive than watches.
> 
> ...


I like the cut of your jib, sir.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

My wife got a new diamond ring... two weeks later I got my Omega.
She couldn't complain.


Well, she could, and did, but it was ineffective.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

tknospdr said:


> My wife got a new diamond ring... two weeks later I got my Omega.
> She couldn't complain.
> 
> Well, she could, and did, but it was ineffective.


mmmm I might be able to use this..

last year my wife lost her wedding ring.. after months of it missing, I got her a new one (although it was MUCH cheaper than the original)... of course .... the day we got the new wedding ring, the old one turns up!!! LOL.. my wife liked the new ring and now wears it some times...

That was last year... I wonder if I could somehow bring that up... mmmm

I'm still working on some angle that will keep our older (perfectly working Altima) car from being replaced, and allow me to buy a new NTH sub.

I might have to buy her some new ear rings.. .or something.... mmmm

Ok.. made up my mind.. going to a jewlery store after work... looking for a nice pair of ear rings ... maybe that will buy me enough good will for a new NTH sub.


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

tknospdr said:


> My wife got a new diamond ring... two weeks later I got my Omega.
> She couldn't complain.
> 
> Well, she could, and did, but it was ineffective.


Ha. My fiancé got her engagement ring and all I keep hearing is that my Grail "will be your wedding present ". Lucky for me I'm going to buy a mini grail for myself and wait a few months more for my wedding present. Two of my top pics in one year.

Sent from my blah blah blah.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

BDIC said:


> Ha. My fiancé got her engagement ring and all I keep hearing is that my Grail "will be your wedding present ". Lucky for me I'm going to buy a mini grail for myself and wait a few months more for my wedding present. Two of my top pics in one year.
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah.


your in a good spot right now... but keep in mind.. once married... your wife very well may start the "You don't need another watch" conversation ...

buy everything you want / can while your still single!!!!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, you Doc, damn you! I have created an account with Janis Trading. One more step down the slippery slope to NTH subhood!



docvail said:


> Guys (including anyone lurking about, following the thread, and planning to get in on pre-orders) - if you're not already subscribed to our email newsletter, please subscribe now. You don't have to go through the rigmarole of creating a customer account. You can just submit your email using the short-form near the bottom of every page of the website.
> 
> I've been thinking about how to do the pre-order, and what happens if we see severely lopsided demand among the models. It could create some challenges, and so I'd like to get some idea of what the demand is for each version before we start pre-orders. I'd like to do a survey, and I'd rather use SurveyMonkey than do a poll thread here.
> 
> ...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Quazi said:


> WOW.. i'm taking notes...
> 
> This is very sneaky stuff here...
> 
> ...


Eff that mess. Call her bluff. Go on the offensive and ask her out on a date. Take her to the Nissan dealer and let her pick out the damn Pathfinder -- but be there to keep her from going overboard or ending up with an Armada instead. If she asks about the watch, just tell her you haven't bought it. See how she reacts.

The thing is, buying one NTH Sub is the equivalent of ONE month's worth of payments on that Pathfinder. So there's a guilt trip waiting to happen if you want to use it...


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Quazi said:


> your in a good spot right now... but keep in mind.. once married... your wife very well may start the "You don't need another watch" conversation ...
> 
> buy everything you want / can while your still single!!!!


That's the plan. I can see the "you don't need another" in her eyes but she's not saying it yet. Her mouth says "buy what you want honey" but her eyes.........lol

Sent from my blah blah blah.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, apparently there's a whole mess of women walking around out there with testicles in their purses...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The purses actually are made of tanned testicular leather. YSL=your sack, laddie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> Wow, apparently there's a whole mess of women walking around out there with testicles in their purses...


Glen's got about 20,000 pairs in jars of formaldehyde on his shelf.

They're dog and cat testicles, but still...


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

That dude's got a lot of balls!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Wow, apparently there's a whole mess of women walking around out there with testicles in their purses...


This is you, right?

View attachment 7484090


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> The purses actually are made of tanned testicular leather. YSL=your sack, laddie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It puts the lotion on the skin...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Too damn creepy if you ask me.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

hwa said:


> The purses actually are made of tanned testicular leather. YSL=your sack, laddie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its oh so smooth and lined with Chinchilla!


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope I didn't miss the chance to get in on the newsletter with the poll link. I was way too busy all day yesterday, and didn't get a chance to read Doc's plan to unveil his pre-sale poll until late this morning. Knowing my luck, I bet I signed up for the newsletter 5 minutes too late...


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

E 'was sent to the newsletter?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I, too, signed up this afternoon and have not gotten a newsletter or survey in my email. I wonder if I was too late. 

Or the Doc is now in a Nick Nolte type bender where his greasy hair is disheveled and he is babbling in an unknown tongue caused by the numerous "**** lume" references in this thread.


----------



## IntendedEffect (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been subscribed to the newsletter for a while now, and haven't gotten anything. I imagine Doc's just still working on it, or waiting for more people to come back and check this thread.

If you, dear reader, are one of those people, the short version is that you should sign up for the Janis newsletter (janistrading.com, scroll down and you can't miss it) so that you get an upcoming email with a poll asking what NTH model(s) you want to buy. Sounds like demand should be high enough that Doc wants something a little more scientific than a freewheeling forum thread for forecasting how many of each model are likely to be snapped up on that sure-to-be-crazy first day.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry guys. It hasn't gone out. I started feeling sick a few hours ago, and haven't been on my computer since. It's nothing that won't pass by tonight.

It's not urgent. I'll send it tonight or over the weekend.




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Sorry guys. It hasn't gone out. I started feeling sick a few hours ago, and haven't been on my computer since. It's nothing that won't pass by tonight.


I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

docvail said:


> Perhaps someone who owns a Phantom will chime in about the lume quality. They were made by the same factory.


Stepped outside for about 30 seconds this evening about 20 minutes before sunset. This was the result when I came back inside. I don't think lume is gonna be a problem.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> I hope you feel better soon!


Cheers, Kendal. I'm better now. I think it was just a combination of fatigue and dehydration that gave me a headache, plus that comment about the cheese steak made me want one for lunch, and the results of that decision aren't always good. I just needed to take a break and lie down for a while.

I'm working on getting that email/survey out now.

EDIT - Survey sent. If you don't see it, click here - NTH Subs Pre-Order Survey.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

VOTED! I say guaranteed lowest price spots for first 10 respondents!!!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Responded!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't want to take the survey, so I don't skew the results, so I honestly don't know this - when you guys complete it, can you see the total results so far, or is that only visible to me?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> I don't want to take the survey, so I don't skew the results, so I honestly don't know this - when you guys complete it, can you see the total results so far, or is that only visible to me?


I did not see results.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

No results for me, so probably it's only you Doc who can see it

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, now that I think of it, that makes sense. If you're doing a survey as research, you don't want people seeing the results before they answer, for sure, and it probably makes sense to keep them a secret until everyone's responded.

I think I'm just use to poll threads here, where you can see the results in real-time.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Based on the results so far, I may need a bigger boat.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree it makes sense not to limit the most popular models to only 100. These look like a strong winning combination of features, throughout the product range. It would be a shame to over-limit such a great lineup, if it seems like the demand is there. Risky to make too many of course.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Done.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

skywatch said:


> I agree it makes sense not to limit the most popular models to only 100. These look like a strong winning combination of features, throughout the product range. It would be a shame to over-limit such a great lineup, if it seems like the demand is there. Risky to make too many of course.


True.

In every beauty contest, there's a winner. But I'm equally concerned about who's going to end up Miss Turdmenistan.

Unfortunately for me, I have to contend with MOQ's for each variation. If the results are lopsided, I don't have many options for avoiding a situation where the production numbers don't align with demand. I either have to get rid of one or more versions, or increase the production count.

It's sort of like buying hot dogs and hot dog buns. By the time the numbers work out, it looks like you're holding an eating contest.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd kind of like to know the eventual results, as I'm thinking I might like to buy one of the rare ones...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> I'd kind of like to know the eventual results, as I'm thinking I might like to buy one of the rare ones...


Everyone will know the results eventually. So far, they're about what I expected, with only a couple of exceptions.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

docvail said:


> It's sort of like buying hot dogs and hot dog buns. By the time the numbers work out, it looks like you're holding an eating contest.


That's when the kids get sloppy joe chili dog-buns for dinner.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Love the hot dog analogy.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Everyone will know the results eventually. So far, they're about what I expected, with only a couple of exceptions.


You have moved from Jedi to Jedi Master. Fortunate you are that Yoda status yet remains!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Doc,

I have the survey open. I have the info from your website available in a 2nd tab. I wasn't planning on pre-ordering, but the more I read, the more I look back through this thread, the more I want one!!! If you would have made one named "688" or "Los Angeles", it would have been game over, no matter what it looked like as I served on the LA, decommissioned her actually. In any case I didn't want to ask a question that has already been asked, so I read through A LOT of this thread all over again. Didn't find the answer, so I guess I'll ask here and hope for the best 

The description of the Santa Cruz states that it will have a "blue lume", but the renderings show the color to be closer to the green lume as stated on some of the other models. I was wondering which is more accurate, the descriptor, or the render?

This factors into my decision of how to vote, hence the first statement about having the poll still open....

I'm not b*tching or moaning here, but with 1 or 2 very small tweaks, you could have made the perfect watch for me, as it is now, I'm currently stuck between 2 different models, neither of which have the hands I was looking for (but the one has the perfect hands for it's design, the other would look good with the one it has or others, in my opinion). I know, can't make everyone happy, no mods, lots of options as it is. Trust me. I like what you have done. I'm probably the odd one out, especially on this one.

Now to decide and to vote!!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Doc,
> 
> I have the survey open. I have the info from your website available in a 2nd tab. I wasn't planning on pre-ordering, but the more I read, the more I look back through this thread, the more I want one!!! If you would have made one named "688" or "Los Angeles", it would have been game over, no matter what it looked like as I served on the LA, decommissioned her actually. In any case I didn't want to ask a question that has already been asked, so I read through A LOT of this thread all over again. Didn't find the answer, so I guess I'll ask here and hope for the best
> 
> ...


I made a mistake in the text. It glows green.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> I made a mistake in the text. It glows green.


No worries! I voted. There are 3 models I really like. I'll probably have to narrow it down to 1... why did you have to make it so difficult!


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

I wish buying the NTH would be as easy as this survey.. One click, your money is out and watch is delivered 

Thank you for considering the supply, Doc!
Cheers.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Alternatively, whenever you buy a new watch that she will notice, also buy the misses a new watch (mine actually prefers quartz so she never needs to set time and dates) or a handbag... Infinitely cheaper than your watch pickup and she then won't even pay attention to your new pickup.

Luckily my misses has relatively cheap taste so a 50-100 squid bag or watch = plain sailing and two happy folk


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Voted!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Voted.

When is the closing date of the survey?

Doc, will you share the survey results with us? And what are the survey exception results you had spoken about?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Voted.
> 
> When is the closing date of the survey?
> 
> Doc, will you share the survey results with us? And what are the survey exception results you had spoken about?





docvail said:


> Everyone will know the results eventually. So far, they're about what I expected, with only a couple of exceptions.


He's such a giver...


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

I love the idea of Los Angeles class 40mm watch! How about a 44mm Trident (Ohio class) watch? I served on three of those subs.



kendalw3 said:


> Doc,
> 
> I have the survey open. I have the info from your website available in a 2nd tab. I wasn't planning on pre-ordering, but the more I read, the more I look back through this thread, the more I want one!!! If you would have made one named "688" or "Los Angeles", it would have been game over, no matter what it looked like as I served on the LA, decommissioned her actually. In any case I didn't want to ask a question that has already been asked, so I read through A LOT of this thread all over again. Didn't find the answer, so I guess I'll ask here and hope for the best
> 
> ...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tom Kelly said:


> I love the idea of Los Angeles class 40mm watch! How about a 44mm Trident (Ohio class) watch? I served on three of those subs.


Since the "Trident" is Chris Ward's most popular model, I doubt Doc is going to name one of his watches the same thing--even if the watch itself is wildly different.


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

I had to go to the ER Thursday night. As I was waiting for a CT scan, my wife took off my Phantom and put it on her wrist. As I was drifting in and out of consciousness, I heard the click of the bezel and I thought I heard her say the following "Phantom, I think that's an F-4" and "nice watch". 
I hope the combination of her being worried about me and wearing my Phantom for 4 hours, I will receive no grief from her when I tell her I'm preordering a NTH next month.


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

I like the look of the CW Trident but think they are over priced.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

C60s are nice looking but top heavy and have **** lume.

I think most people on this thread will prefer the NTH subs over Mr. Christopher Ward's productions. 

On another note, I vastly prefer C3/green lume to blue lume. For the record.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Crezo said:


> Alternatively, whenever you buy a new watch that she will notice, also buy the misses a new watch (mine actually prefers quartz so she never needs to set time and dates) or a handbag... Infinitely cheaper than your watch pickup and she then won't even pay attention to your new pickup.
> 
> Luckily my misses has relatively cheap taste so a 50-100 squid bag or watch = plain sailing and two happy folk


Great advice. I was thinking ear rings.. she had hinted a few weeks ago that she wouldn't mind a new set of ear rings.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Tom Kelly said:


> I like the look of the CW Trident but think they are over priced.


@Doc, I know this may be selfish, but I hope that your prices will never be as high as CW's. It's pretty contradicting I guess, cos I certainly hope you'll do great. But I also hope I can afford your watches.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

kendalw3 -

Awesome that you got to serve on the Los Angeles. I always thought the Los Angeles was the coolest of subs. I don't know why they didn't turn her into a Museum  I don't think we keep enough ships or subs around.

I visited the USS Texas last year, VERY cool ship. agian, not sure why we don't keep more ships as museums...


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Tom Kelly said:


> I love the idea of Los Angeles class 40mm watch! How about a 44mm Trident (Ohio class) watch? I served on three of those subs.


I would vote for both of those to be new watches.. 

do people on subs wear sub watches? just wondering...

What an great bunch of people who post on this forum .. two people served on great US subs...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

2 questions:

1. Do all the references to **** lume come from people that actually dive with the watches, or from people that use their watch as a flashlight?

2. When will Docvail's in house movement be ready?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

Quazi said:


> I would vote for both of those to be new watches..
> 
> do people on subs wear sub watches? just wondering...
> 
> What an great bunch of people who post on this forum .. two people served on great US subs...


I always wore a Wenger Swiss Army Infantry or Sub watch. They were both Quartz and I think 37mm. Most wore a Timex or Casio. I don't think I ever saw an expensive watch underway.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Do all the references to **** lume come from people that actually dive with the watches, or from people that use their watch as a flashlight?
> 
> ...


My references to shi!t lume were just me poking that big 'ol cuddly bear so (if you were) don't read anything into it. Lume strength is like d!ck measuring in the watch world.

Hey Doc, I sent you an email about not getting your survey email even tho I'm registered on the site.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 2. When will Docvail's in house movement be ready?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If anyone can get it done, I'm putting my money on doc!


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Hey Doc, I sent you an email about not getting your survey email even tho I'm registered on the site.


I didn't get the email either, but no worries. There's a very easy to find link in this thread which takes you right to the survey...

PS: post 1550 if you get stuck.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

charliekilo98 said:


> I didn't get the email either, but no worries. There's a very easy to find link in this thread which takes you right to the survey...
> 
> PA: post 1550 if you get stuck.


Yeah, that's how I knew that the surveys went out. my concern was actually that I might miss the preorder notification and that would be ... wait for it... Tragic.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tom Kelly said:


> I had to go to the ER Thursday night. As I was waiting for a CT scan, my wife took off my Phantom and put it on her wrist. As I was drifting in and out of consciousness, I heard the click of the bezel and I thought I heard her say the following "Phantom, I think that's an F-4" and "nice watch".
> I hope the combination of her being worried about me and wearing my Phantom for 4 hours, I will receive no grief from her when I tell her I'm preordering a NTH next month.


Sorry to hear about the trip to the ER. I hope whatever the cause was, you'll recover quickly.

I know going to the ER sucks, but it seems like every time anyone in my family has to go, we at least end up with a funny story to tell.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Do all the references to **** lume come from people that actually dive with the watches, or from people that use their watch as a flashlight?
> 
> 2. When will Docvail's in house movement be ready?


Speaking of $h1t lume and in-house movements, I'm working up to a movement in my house right now.

You guys keep teeing them up...



Jtragic said:


> My references to shi!t lume were just me poking that big 'ol cuddly bear so (if you were) don't read anything into it. Lume strength is like d!ck measuring in the watch world.
> 
> Hey Doc, I sent you an email about not getting your survey email even tho I'm registered on the site.


I don't know why, but I couldn't find your email address on the newsletter list. I just added it.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Speaking of $h1t lume and in-house movements, I'm working up to a movement in my house right now.
> 
> You guys keep teeing them up...


That's what we are here for!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Just voted too. I registered a few weeks ago and never received an email re: survey, so I just added my name to the newsletter list on the Janis website.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Quazi said:


> Great advice. I was thinking ear rings.. she had hinted a few weeks ago that she wouldn't mind a new set of ear rings.


My wife is so difficult in this respect. She does not like or wear much jewelry (has told me not to buy her any more because she so rarely wears what she has... I will actually get in trouble if I do buy her more!). She does not wear make up (I actually like this...most of the time). She doesn't care about hand bags. She doesn't really like flowers. She doesn't even like chocolate!!! I brought home some Belgian Chocolate, from Belgium. Local hand made stuff not the name brand stuff. She liked that, but told me not to bring more back on my next trip!

All of this is great for my bank account.... not so much when I need leverage to buy another watch!


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> Sorry to hear about the trip to the ER. I hope whatever the cause was, you'll recover quickly.
> 
> I know going to the ER sucks, but it seems like every time anyone in my family has to go, we at least end up with a funny story to tell.


Thanks Doc. Believe it or not I passed out in front of my middle school softball team right before our game was about to start. I was out for about 5 minutes. I wanted to refuse the ride in the ambulance but the principal got my wife on the phone and she said send him to the ER. It turns out everything will be ok and I'll be back to school on Tuesday.

The girls were upset but came through and won the game 15-2.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Quazi said:


> kendalw3 -
> 
> Awesome that you got to serve on the Los Angeles. I always thought the Los Angeles was the coolest of subs. I don't know why they didn't turn her into a Museum  I don't think we keep enough ships or subs around.
> 
> I visited the USS Texas last year, VERY cool ship. agian, not sure why we don't keep more ships as museums...


There was a bunch of talk of making her into a museum. I'm a little sad they didn't, she was "The First and Finest". I'm pretty sure they did give her sail to the city of Los Angeles for a monument or something... I'll have to go look and confirm that.

I just got a super crazy, yet super cool idea. I have a hunk of metal that came from the belly of the beast. I wonder if/who I could get to turn it into a watch case. That would be AWESOME!

Serving on the LA was cool. And it sucked. I made a lot of friends who are still close today, that was probably the best part. She was old and needed a lot of TLC, which was both a blessing and a curse.

Glad I served. Glad I'm doing different stuff now.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Quazi said:


> I would vote for both of those to be new watches..
> 
> do people on subs wear sub watches? just wondering...
> 
> What an great bunch of people who post on this forum .. two people served on great US subs...


I wasn't as much into watches then as I am now. Most of us enlisted folk couldn't afford a sub (not a Rolex anyway). Officers, they have a completely different pay scale and lifestyle. Maybe some of them did.

Life on a sub is... interesting. I wouldn't want to take a nice watch with me. It would get beat to hell, covered in grease and oil and who knows what else. I wore a G-shock (I don't anymore) and a Nike "Drill". I think G-shocks were common as well as other quartz and digital watches. If someone brought a nice watch with them, it probably only got worn on port calls.

If I knew then what I know now, I may have worn a Monster. They can take a beating, and I wouldn't have felt bad about it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tom Kelly said:


> Thanks Doc. Believe it or not I passed out in front of my middle school softball team right before our game was about to start. I was out for about 5 minutes. I wanted to refuse the ride in the ambulance but the principal got my wife on the phone and she said send him to the ER. It turns out everything will be ok and I'll be back to school on Tuesday.
> 
> The girls were upset but came through and won the game 15-2.


That's what you get for playing softball in a middle-school girls' league. Pffft! You, a grown man. Why don't you join a beer league and play against your peers?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So, guys...we've had almost 300 people respond to the survey so far, which is awesome. Thanks to everyone who responded.

The results have been about what I expected. Unfortunately, that means we've got two models which are lagging the others, the Oberon, and the vintage Nacken Black (gray bezel). 

Assuming the current percentages hold as more people vote, and I hold to the 1,000 piece production number, I won't be able to justify making both of them. 

One possible solution is to increase the total. If I increase the total production to 1200, the numbers work out, but I'm not sure I'll be able to get another 200 movements in time, and at a price that doesn't increase our costs to the point I have to raise the prices. I've asked my guy at the factory about getting another 200 movements, and I'm waiting to hear back.

The other option is to cut one of them. If I cut whichever one is in last place, that shifts all the numbers, and they get close enough for the second-to-last-place model to make it to production. 

They keep switching places at the bottom of the pack, and I wouldn't close out the survey until after we get protos in (in fact, I might re-launch it from scratch after we see pics), so if I can't get more movements, I'll make the decision about which one to cut down the road.

If there's anyone out there lurking, holding off on making their presence known for whatever reason, and you want one of those two models, this is the time to make your voice heard.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I want the Oberon! It is my first choice 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Doc, which is leading the pack now? My guess is one of Amphion or Scorpène. ;-)


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I did my civic duty and voted. It wasn't black Nacken or Oberon. That's good. Surprised those are the bottom two. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> So, guys...we've had almost 300 people respond to the survey so far, which is awesome. Thanks to everyone who responded.
> 
> The results have been about what I expected. Unfortunately, that means we've got two models which are lagging the others, the Oberon, and the vintage Nacken Black (gray bezel).
> 
> ...


I think you should wait with the final decision! As you said minds might change when protos show up! But of course if it ain't viable to make them then don't! But cut them some slack so far! Remember the story of the hare and the turtle ?

Heck.. Kill them! I'm after the nacken modern or vintage blue! Mostly the blue! alas.. The wife absolutely don't like the vintage lume... :-/

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, Doc, damn you! I voted for the Nacken blue vintage and the Oberon. But if you want to cut something, cut the Nacken black!

But, ultimately, you got to do what you got to do, Doc.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Doc, which is leading the pack now? My guess is one of Amphion or Scorpène. ;-)


I don't want to say yet.

I'll be basing my production numbers on the survey result, and so when I finalize production, you'll know, if not sooner.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> I want the Oberon! It is my first choice
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


That's my first choice too from Canada!!

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> That's what you get for playing softball in a middle-school girls' league. Pffft! You, a grown man. Why don't you join a beer league and play against your peers?


I'm not good enough to play for the girls, so I just coach them. Have you ever seen fast-pitch softball? It's scary. 
A word of advice to all future teachers and coaches, don't give a girl a 64 on a Social Studies test and have her pitch to you later that afternoon in practice. I got drilled in the thigh and I'm still limping.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> That's my first choice too from Canada!!
> 
> Sent from myusing Tapatalk


It seems like Canadians voted Oberon, but we are minority here!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> end up with a funny story to tell.


*grabs popcorn*

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Doc FWIW i voted both the Santa Cruz and the Oberon. Now, unless things change radically for me fund-wise, I'll likely be getting one and that would be the Santa.



docvail said:


> So, guys...we've had almost 300 people respond to the survey so far, which is awesome. Thanks to everyone who responded.
> 
> The results have been about what I expected. Unfortunately, that means we've got two models which are lagging the others, the Oberon, and the vintage Nacken Black (gray bezel).
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

:-(Yep, definitely on Doc's **** list.

Guess that means the Oberon and the blue Nacken will be going buh-bye.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

No.. Black nacken! But wait and see! 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

docvail said:


> So, guys...we've had almost 300 people respond to the survey so far, which is awesome. Thanks to everyone who responded.
> 
> The results have been about what I expected. Unfortunately, that means we've got two models which are lagging the others, the Oberon, and the vintage Nacken Black (gray bezel).
> 
> ...


Doc I registered on 2/22/16 but didn't get the survey email.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Doc I registered on 2/22/16 but didn't get the survey email.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/9H563QC


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

taike said:


> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/9H563QC


Survey filled. Thanks man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> :-(Yep, definitely on Doc's **** list.
> 
> Guess that means the Oberon and the blue Nacken will be going buh-bye.


I told you before, my friend, I don't have a $h1t list. I ain't angry at anyone, and haven't been angry. My skin is thicker than all that. Not sure why you think I've got you on some non-existent list for some forgotten or even completely overlooked slight. Like I said, we're good.

If someone comes at me sideways, I'll sometimes let them know I don't appreciate it, but as far as I'm concerned, that can be the end of it.

We're all grown-ups. If someone's able to recognize why I'd object to something they've said, or how they said it, and own up to it, I'm willing to forget it. As long as we understand each other, there's no reason to hold a grudge or keep score. Come sit by my fire, and all that. Life's too short for holding negative energy, and it's bad for business.

Worst case scenario, if someone acts stupid repeatedly, I drop a non sequiturd on them, and add them to my forum member ignore list. Out of sight, out of mind.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Start the expectation of the prototype and pre order, and is hard ...... wait.
I think the first place is the Santa Cruz, a little variation seen in the sub and therefore very attractive.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I did my civic duty and voted. It wasn't black Nacken or Oberon. That's good. Surprised those are the bottom two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Two of my favourites. Particularly the black vintage Näcken. Balls.

Sent from my 's .


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> My wife is so difficult in this respect. She does not like or wear much jewelry (has told me not to buy her any more because she so rarely wears what she has... I will actually get in trouble if I do buy her more!). She does not wear make up (I actually like this...most of the time). She doesn't care about hand bags. She doesn't really like flowers. She doesn't even like chocolate!!! I brought home some Belgian Chocolate, from Belgium. Local hand made stuff not the name brand stuff. She liked that, but told me not to bring more back on my next trip!
> 
> All of this is great for my bank account.... not so much when I need leverage to buy another watch!


Other than shoes... I'm out of ideas dude


----------



## heyitsthatguy (Sep 18, 2015)

docvail said:


> ... we've got two models which are lagging the others, the Oberon, and the vintage Nacken Black (gray bezel). ...


I was somewhat torn between a vintage black or modern Nacken. The vintage black was winning out (responded to survey accordingly), but it sort of simplifies things if only the modern will make the cut.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

You're killin' me people.

Näcken Vintage Black was going for a ghost bezel vibe.

How can you not love that?










Sent from my 's .


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

One of the few with a white dial. Come on Santa Cruz.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I have to admit I selected two options in the survey but will probably only be able to afford one of them during preorders. I think I know which one it will be but I will hold back on the decision until we get to see the photos of the prototypes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Must "RELEASE THE NäCKEN!"



synaptyx said:


> You're killin' me people.
> 
> Näcken Vintage Black was going for a ghost bezel vibe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

synaptyx said:


> You're killin' me people.
> 
> Näcken Vintage Black was going for a ghost bezel vibe.
> 
> ...


It was in my list........


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I was doing my dead level best to be true to Doc's request and answer the survey on point. 
I know I will try and limit myself to only one of these and thus picked only one on the survey but, that vintage Näcken was a VERY close 2nd.
Let's see where we land on the numbers.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Crezo said:


> Other than shoes... I'm out of ideas dude


Nope... shoes are out too. I love it most of the time, but come birthdays, Christmas, Valentines Day..... those times, not so much.

In any case, she is a keeper!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I voted the Santa Cruz and vintage black Näcken. I plan on getting one of the two. To me the Oberon is the weakest link.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Over 350 responses as of a few minutes ago. 

The Nacken vintage black and the Oberon are still at the back of the back, but the numbers have evened out some. 

Again, I appreciate everyone's responses. I probably could have waited until after we got the protos in, and had pics taken, but it's good to get an early indication of how things might shake out. 

I might do another survey later. But if I had to run with the numbers as they are, we'd be fine, and I'd figure a way to get all of them made. 

This will help me a lot when it comes time to setting up the pre-order. Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

DrVenkman said:


> I voted the Santa Cruz and vintage black Näcken. I plan on getting one of the two. To me the Oberon is the weakest link.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think the Oberon is a weak link. What may be hindering it is that there is a reasonable alternative (Sea Viper) available for less money.

I'm not saying it's a better watch but the reviews are good and it looks a lot like the Oberon.

This is just my observation. I mean no offense and hope I'm not ruffling any feathers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe weak link was too harsh. There's definitely other watches that use that dial, but don't match the specs. 

The Santa Cruz is what I'm favoring because there's nothing like it (that I know of) and honeycomb dial. Mmmmmmm honeycomb......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

So if the preorders go in the same direction as the survey will everyone who wants a particular model be able to get it or will some models be shut out?



docvail said:


> Over 350 responses as of a few minutes ago.
> 
> The Nacken vintage black and the Oberon are still at the back of the back, but the numbers have evened out some.
> 
> ...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> I don't think the Oberon is a weak link. What may be hindering it is that there is a reasonable alternative (Sea Viper) available for less money.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a better watch but the reviews are good and it looks a lot like the Oberon.


The Sea Viper is great for its price, but it's missing everything that makes Oberon great.

I'm really surprised that Oberon and Näcken Vintage Black are the bottom of the pile. I thought the Sub fans would have more love for the historical quirks they represent. 
If these are removed from the slate (and Doc ain't saying that's absolutely what's happening, just yet) I hope I fall for another two. I may have to reconsider my aversion to the white dial and take another look at Näcken Vintage Blue.  It's good to challenge your tastes from time to time, right? 

Whatever happens I'm still WAY in!!! 

Sent from my 's .


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> So if the preorders go in the same direction as the survey will everyone who wants a particular model be able to get it or will some models be shut out?


tragic,m'boy, do you suppose doc is here trying to disappoint eager buyers and lose sales? You're a better man than that, no?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Deep breath time. All will be fine. Wait and see. If history serves as a precedent, the only obstacle to getting what you want will be a slow response to the opening of the pre-orders...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I wouldn't say there's a true weak link within the 8. For me it was all about choosing ones that are more differentiated than what I currently own. 
The Bsht contingent knows of my love for all things 369, but that means I have a few in that style already. So Oberon is out.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

hwa said:


> tragic,m'boy, do you suppose doc is here trying to disappoint eager buyers and lose sales? You're a better man than that, no?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah youre right. in my defense it is only 8AM.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> The Bsht contingent knows of my love for all things 369, but that means I have a few in that style already. So Oberon is out.


I'd be flipping some of the other 3,6,9s to have Oberon. 

Sent from my 's .


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

synaptyx said:


> I'd be flipping some of the other 3,6,9s to have Oberon.
> 
> Sent from my 's .


dont push me cause I'm close to the edge
im trying not to lose my [wife, wallet, bank account, etc.]

if those were no thang I'd just collect them all.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Doc should put up another survey at the end of this to track nights slept on couch, nights without romantic attention, divorces, etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> Doc should put up another survey at the end of this to track nights slept on couch, nights without romantic attention, divorces, etc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can't blame ALL of that on doc. those of us dumb enough to overspend our budget, likely are dumb enough to irritate our wives/girlfriends in other ways, too...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

I havent voted in this one because im still not sure i will be able to make a purchase in this first batch. But regarding the model preferences, just an opinion but its also a matter that there are some models that the way they are presented favours them more. For example i didnt care at all for the black vintage nacken, then i saw that magazine link a few pages back and spotted the photo of a gorgeous watch, it was the black vintage nacken!, i liked it so much in that shot that made me doubt between that and the santa cruz in which i like better. One of the things you could appreciate better was the contrast of the ghost bezel with the dial, just great. 

So its all a matter of how everyone imagines the watch, maybe when the oberon prototype or diferent renders or whatever appears it will make a jump to first place in a second. 

Now to keep praying for the money and watch gods.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I think you are missing the opportunity to up the ante on the claimed depth rating. 1000 meters, 3500 meters... chlidsplay. I would suggest printing prominently on the dial:

1 MILLION METERS

I'm here all week, try the lobster. 

Also placed my dial vote. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Modern naken for me all the may at the monent, but the prototype photos may sway me


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> I wouldn't say there's a true weak link within the 8. For me it was all about choosing ones that are more differentiated than what I currently own.
> The Bsht contingent knows of my love for all things 369, but that means I have a few in that style already. So Oberon is out.


And for that reason, the Oberon is my first choice since I do not currently have an 369 sub 

I was thinking about the Sea Viper for a long time now. But the exchange rate kept me from acquiring the piece.

And with the spec for the Oberon, I am glad that I don't have to let another go, if I already bought the Sea Viper. Sadly, the exchange is still horrible so I am saving it up......

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

DrVenkman said:


> Mmmmmmm honeycomb......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

I feel like I may be the only one who isn't flip flopping on multiple models!

Vintage Blue Nacken for me all day long, I knew it from before it was even announced as an option!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I was going to get the Oberon but I wasn't sure how the dial would look like so I'm sticking with Amphion Vintage no date for now..if I like the prototype pic of the Oberon I may switch or get both..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Crezo said:


> Modern naken for me all the may at the monent, but the prototype photos may sway me


I think that's where I am at the moment, got three that I like, but really want to see them in the flesh before making a final choice........


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

So after days and days of filthy watch .... from Baselworld this last week, and some INSANE new releases, I'm actually more hyped to see these than anything else I've seen so far! Can't wait to see the prototypes!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I enjoy the vintage bezel on black Nacken. I have so many black dials however, I voted blue.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

> All of this is great for my bank account.... not so much when I need leverage to buy another watch!


Just explain that you can't take it with you so you might as well spend it on yourself since your wife wants for nothing.


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> It seems like Canadians voted Oberon, but we are minority here!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


This Canadian voted Scorpene.


----------



## gabriel.bagnasco.5 (Feb 23, 2015)

I can't see any mention to logo...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> C60s are nice looking but top heavy and have **** lume.
> 
> I think most people on this thread will prefer the NTH subs over Mr. Christopher Ward's productions.


I have a C60 Trident Pro 38mm, and like it a lot (actually got a red/white one in a to-be-discontinued sale 50% off). At 38mm/13.3mm it's small enough for my piddly wrists but a teeny bit high, am very much looking forward to an NTH 40mm/11.5mm. With drilled lugs, mhmmmm. I think they're very different watches, though, very much enjoy my CW, am anticipating enjoying my NTH equally.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

If in fact the Santa Cruz is at the top of the pack, it strikes me a little odd that the Oberon would be at the bottom. They share many similar traits. It is almost close enough to say that the Oberon is the black dial version of the Santa Cruz.... I did as ALMOST (for any of you that want to nit-pick).

I think it will be very interesting to see how the protos look. Pictures frequently do look different than the models. I especially think that the differences in the dial textures will show more in the pictures. I actually hope Doc redoes the survey after the protos are out and we have pictures.


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

postup said:


> This Canadian voted Scorpene.


This one voted for all the Nackens and is disappointed to learn the grey bezel model isn't too popular.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> If in fact the Santa Cruz is at the top of the pack, it strikes me a little odd that the Oberon would be at the bottom. They share many similar traits. It is almost close enough to say that the Oberon is the black dial version of the Santa Cruz.... I did as ALMOST (for any of you that want to nit-pick).


It could also be because of the similarities that people had to decide on one out of the two perhaps?


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice set of watches. Eyeing the amphion and scorpene.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

IMHO the textured dials don't do it for me in this sub diver case. I think if they were sandpaper like some of the others, it would hold it together much better. Regardless, I'm going for one of the Nackens


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> So if the preorders go in the same direction as the survey will everyone who wants a particular model be able to get it or will some models be shut out?


I'm not sure I understand the question correctly, but here goes...

The point of the survey is to gauge interest in each model, for the sake of setting up the pre-order. So that instead of me simply making 10 of each available at each price level, I might vary that number among each version, in proportion to the stated interest. So it may be 8 of one model, 12 of another, etc.

It will still be up to everyone who is interested to make their decision and purchase in a timely way, both to get their preferred model at the lowest price, but possibly to make sure they get one at all, as I'll be producing them in numbers according to the interest indicated by the pre-order purchasing (not the survey, but the actual purchases).

Conceivably, there could be a scenario where we decide to make less of a model(s), because of the purchases, then later on people decide they want it, but after its too late for us to increase the production count. It could also be the case that people's survey answers skew away from their true ultimate decisions, making some models go more quickly than others.

Bottom line, I'll do my best to set things up for minimum disappointment, but it's up to everyone else to take advantage of the situation to the best of their ability.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> The Sea Viper is great for its price, but it's missing everything that makes Oberon great.
> 
> I'm really surprised that Oberon and Näcken Vintage Black are the bottom of the pile. I thought the Sub fans would have more love for the historical quirks they represent.
> If these are removed from the slate (and Doc ain't saying that's absolutely what's happening, just yet) I hope I fall for another two. I may have to reconsider my aversion to the white dial and take another look at Näcken Vintage Blue.  It's good to challenge your tastes from time to time, right?
> ...


As it stands now, after more than 400 responses, the numbers have evened out a lot. If the actual purchases line up with the numbers as they are, we'll be making all 8 models.

However, I understand a lot of the responses have been 'conservative' ("I might buy two, but I only indicated one, my favorite") or 'liberal' (I can only buy one, but I indicated the two I'm wavering between). Additionally, it's possible there are people responding to the survey with no intention of buying at all, and are only trying to muck things up for me, just as there may be people who haven't discovered the project yet, and haven't responded to the survey.

All of the above is why I'll determine production numbers based on actual sales, not the results of the survey.

In the event that we make all models available for pre-order, but then we find we haven't sold enough to actually produce one or more models, anyone who ordered the model(s) being canceled will be able to order another version at whatever price level we were selling that model for at the time of their original purchase.

For example, if someone bought the Oberon at $425 at 14:02 on Monday, then we decide not to produce the Oberon, they'll have the option of purchasing any of the other models for whatever they were selling for at that time, or, alternatively, they will of course also have the option to cancel their order for a refund.

Ideally, everyone will be answering the survey as honestly as they can, understanding people can change their minds, or financial situations may change, and also, everyone will be making their actual pre-orders without regard for the possibility one or more models might not make it into production. Knowing that their "place in line" will be honored regardless, I hope everyone just orders based on their first preferences.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

R.A.D. said:


> I havent voted in this one because im still not sure i will be able to make a purchase in this first batch. But regarding the model preferences, just an opinion but its also a matter that there are some models that the way they are presented favours them more. For example i didnt care at all for the black vintage nacken, then i saw that magazine link a few pages back and spotted the photo of a gorgeous watch, it was the black vintage nacken!, i liked it so much in that shot that made me doubt between that and the santa cruz in which i like better. One of the things you could appreciate better was the contrast of the ghost bezel with the dial, just great.
> 
> So its all a matter of how everyone imagines the watch, maybe when the oberon prototype or diferent renders or whatever appears it will make a jump to first place in a second.
> 
> Now to keep praying for the money and watch gods.


Brother, you just said a mouthful.

As for the 'first batch' - this could be the only batch. Time will tell. Based on the apparent interest, I can probably justify increasing the total count to 1,200, but I'm not sure I'll be able to get another 200 movements. Additionally, even thought my after-sale replacement rate on the 9015 is under 1%, I may elect to hold back 10 pieces from production, so the 1,000 number will actually be 990.

If we happen to sell out of these quickly, I probably won't be able to make more for at least a year, by which time, the price will almost certainly be higher.

As for the images being more flattering to some - yeah, that's an unfortunate reality with both 3D rendering software and professional photography, which can also remove some of the nuance in the process of removing some of the flaws in the image. In my experience, the best way to get a true sense for how a watch will look in reality is to see lots of images, taken with a variety of instruments, from a variety of angles and distances, under different lighting conditions, etc.

When I get the protos, I'll snap a bunch of pics and post them up before sending them off for professional photography. Hopefully we'll have both my pics and the pro shots before we start pre-orders.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

aww doc, yer just a big ole softie...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

elconquistador said:


> I think you are missing the opportunity to up the ante on the claimed depth rating. 1000 meters, 3500 meters... chlidsplay. I would suggest printing prominently on the dial:
> 
> 1 MILLION METERS
> 
> ...


I like this guy.

He can date my sister.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Two things...

1. For all you guys who've purchased something from me in the past - are you taking your rewards points and any store credits you may have into account? I did some figuring last week, and if memory serves, there are at least a few hundred of you out there with enough points to take at least $40 off at checkout.

2. I got some pics from my guy at the factory:


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1. For all you guys who've purchased something from me in the past - are you taking your rewards points and any store credits you may have into account? I did some figuring last week, and if memory serves, there are at least a few hundred of you out there with enough points to take at least $40 off at checkout.
> 
> ...


Lumelicious... 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

I am not big into Subs but that dial is gorgeous. I love the font used for 'SCORPENE'.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

C'mon, Doc. You promised it wouldn't be **** lume.

#disappointed



docvail said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1. For all you guys who've purchased something from me in the past - are you taking your rewards points and any store credits you may have into account? I did some figuring last week, and if memory serves, there are at least a few hundred of you out there with enough points to take at least $40 off at checkout.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

This answers my question for the most part. I thought the survey was driving your decisions on the actual order. I did not realize that the actual pre-orders were driving production. My misunderstanding.



docvail said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question correctly, but here goes...
> The point of the survey is to gauge interest in each model, for the sake of setting up the pre-order. So that instead of me simply making 10 of each available at each price level, I might vary that number among each version, in proportion to the stated interest. So it may be 8 of one model, 12 of another, etc.
> It will still be up to everyone who is interested to make their decision and purchase in a timely way, both to get their preferred model at the lowest price, but possibly to make sure they get one at all, as I'll be producing them in numbers according to the interest indicated by the pre-order purchasing (not the survey, but the actual purchases).
> Conceivably, there could be a scenario where we decide to make less of a model(s), because of the purchases, then later on people decide they want it, but after its too late for us to increase the production count. It could also be the case that people's survey answers skew away from their true ultimate decisions, making some models go more quickly than others.
> ...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1. For all you guys who've purchased something from me in the past - are you taking your rewards points and any store credits you may have into account? I did some figuring last week, and if memory serves, there are at least a few hundred of you out there with enough points to take at least $40 off at checkout.
> 
> ...


I know, I know...its already set in stone and I didn't design the watch, but damn, it would have been cool to have the NTH logo lumed too...just sayin'. Looks effin good either way. Good job sourcing the **** lume Doc!

And Doc, you can remove one vote on your survey for the Scorpene. I just got some bad news and my plans to purchase one on pre-order just went *poof*. Sorry...


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Just can not put a picture of the face of Santa Cruz, thank you so much, I think many interests.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

idkfa said:


> I am not big into Subs but that dial is gorgeous. I love the font used for 'SCORPENE'.


DITTO..

I like my Mako, but mostly because its a durable cheap watch!... (its my go to vacation watch at the moment)...

if this watch turns out... I might have to replace my Mako with this one as my go-to vacation watch..
(assuming I can get away with buying one)...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dear David, what?



davidozo said:


> Just can not put a picture of the face of Santa Cruz, thank you so much, I think many interests.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> Dear David, what?


They speak English in what?


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I thought **** lume would be brown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

docvail said:


> 2. I got some pics from my guy at the factory:
> 
> View attachment 7516474
> 
> ...


That's sharp with a capital SHARP!

Sent from my 's .


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

sorry but I translate with google, I mean if you can put the photo.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1. For all you guys who've purchased something from me in the past - are you taking your rewards points and any store credits you may have into account? I did some figuring last week, and if memory serves, there are at least a few hundred of you out there with enough points to take at least $40 off at checkout.
> 
> ...


Wow! I was leaning toward the modern Nacken because I liked the extra dimension of the applied lume, but the "printed" lume on the scorpene has great definition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I've just been thinking about what a nightmare this watch is going to be for me. I don't usually do pre-orders as I'm not patient with waiting ( but for this I'll make an exception.......), so after I've ordered (assuming I'm lucky......) what the f*@k am I going to do until it arrives?!? :think:


I'm gonna be itching, I mean this thread is bad enough and we've not even seen the prototypes yet......... o| o| o| o|
























.......solution is easy though; order watch, search for lovely straps for the watch, order them, forget all about it, start hunting down the next "fix" |> |> |>.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> what the f*@k am I going to do until it arrives?!? :think:


Do what many people in this sub forum did while waiting for their pre orders to arrive, buy another new watch 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

domoon said:


> Do what many people in this sub forum did while waiting for their pre orders to arrive, buy another new watch
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


That was part of my solution, but don't forget that the thrill of the chase is a big part of the enjoyment.......


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Thank you Doc for single-handedly getting me back into the watch game! I haven't bought a new watch for what seems like quite a long time. I even sold my Steinhart OVM a few months ago. How coincidental that I'd find your newsletter and fall in love with the Amphion Vintage. It'll be a perfect replacement for the OVM, I can't wait to see the protos!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

plot said:


> Thank you Doc for single-handedly getting me back into the watch game! I haven't bought a new watch for what seems like quite a long time. I even sold my Steinhart OVM a few months ago. How coincidental that I'd find your newsletter and fall in love with the Amphion Vintage. It'll be a perfect replacement for the OVM, I can't wait to see the protos!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

docvail said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1. For all you guys who've purchased something from me in the past - are you taking your rewards points and any store credits you may have into account? I did some figuring last week, and if memory serves, there are at least a few hundred of you out there with enough points to take at least $40 off at checkout.
> 
> ...


Well hot diggidy damn! That's a bit bright innit  sh*t lume worries are blinded and ****ted in the face.

Good work doc!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Crezo said:


> Well hot diggidy damn! That's a bit bright innit  sh*t lume worries are blinded and ****ted in the face.
> 
> Good work doc!


England and America, two countries separated by a common language...


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Crezo said:


> Well hot diggidy damn! That's a bit bright innit  sh*t lume worries are blinded and ****ted in the face.
> 
> Good work doc!


I have heard a lot of things in my time but that's the first for '****ted in the face'. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> I have heard a lot of things in my time but that's the first for '****ted in the face'. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its great if she's hot. Not so great if its an Invicta in a tube sock.


----------



## Tekniqs (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



JoeRogan said:


> That's too bad. Great engineering, but the one poor design element kills it for me.


make some room in your PMs man lol


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Its great if she's hot. Not so great if its an Invicta in a tube sock.


LOL..

this made me laugh!!! good job.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

I've a Commander on order and my wife said the great words the other day "just buy a Speedmaster if that's what you want" so not sure if I'm in or out but....
I voted for a faded or blue as I want a snowflake in my collection and a fan of Tudors. I may buckle and order one, but not both, but soooo want to see what the Commander looks and feels like.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

The thick lume on the Scorpene makes me think that the "printed" lume on the other models will be a far cry from the disappointing printed lume I have on another micro. I had voted for the Nacken Modern, but may go with vintage since the printed lume looks so thick and, well, luminous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Damn pants don't fit again. I need to excuse myself for a bit. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Damn pants don't fit again. I need to excuse myself for a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Now you know why I never used that pilot dial I sent you, eh, Jelli?

#imakemyownpantstight

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Kinda had my heart set on the Oberon. The masses have so little taste. *sobs*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Kinda had my heart set on the Oberon. The masses have so little taste. *sobs*


Fret not. As it stands, we'll likely make all 8 versions.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

docvail said:


> Fret not. As it stands, we'll likely make all 8 versions.



View attachment 7529106


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I just HAD to go look at the photo of the vintage Napkin in the article. Now I need one of those, too. It's getting more difficult to decide which one I DON'T like...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> I have heard a lot of things in my time but that's the first for '****ted in the face'. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, I grew up in Geordie land and that probably makes no sense to anyone but us northerners  not a good thing in this case.

northerner definition:

****ted (noun) :

1 - Punched / to get hit, wollaped, black eye, boom, bif, kapow!

2 - One has consumed a tad too much alcohol / pissed, smashed, wasted, praying to the porcelain god, mashed, holy sh*t I'm drunk!

I guess technically you could '****' a '****' but probably not the best idea, and probably only something you would think she might like whilst '****ted'.

Hope thats cleared that up 

And that concludes this week lesson.

BACK TO WATCHES!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Crezo said:


> Haha, I grew up in Geordie land and that probably makes no sense to anyone but us northerners  not a good thing in this case.
> 
> northerner definition:
> 
> ...


A very versatile word/phrase indeed. Thank you for expanding upon it...lol.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Blue vintage Nacken here. Unless I get ****ted too hard by the tax man come April 15.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Someone was asking me about the rubber straps. I just got them.










Black, royal blue, and navy blue.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> Blue vintage Nacken here. Unless I get ****ted too hard by the tax man come April 15.


Just don't let him **** you in the knackens


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Crezo said:


> Haha, I grew up in Geordie land and that probably makes no sense to anyone but us northerners  not a good thing in this case.
> 
> northerner definition:
> 
> ...


Maybe they need introducing to Roger Mellie's profanisaurus? Or would that be just a step too far?!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Someone was asking me about the rubber straps. I just got them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm scratching my screen but can't pick up the vanilla scent. Maybe add another teaspoon of extract.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Crezo said:


> Just don't let him **** you in the knackens


Oh boy. I see endless hilarity ensuing with these names...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

That navy blue will go well with the vintage blue Nacken.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Where else could a guy get a lesson in culture like this? I'll file the phrase alongside another favorite from across the pond "violently pissed". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Doc,

what shade of "navy" blue is that? Do you have a Pantone Ref # for me? 

Also, what shade of "royal" blue is that? Do you have a Pantone Ref # for me?

And can you come calibrate my desktop screen so that I see exactly what you're seeing?

Thanks.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Doc,
> 
> what shade of "navy" blue is that? Do you have a Pantone Ref # for me?
> 
> ...


Ahma calibrate you the hard way...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Someone was asking me about the rubber straps. I just got them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I understand there's a brushed hardware option as well as a five hole version. Will the brushed hardware be brushed lengthwise of widthwise with the buckle? As for the five hole version, will the offset two start at the lug end or the keeper ends? I like them to start on the keeper ends as I never need the last few holes! These don't look like watches for sissy wrists, I'm sure you'll agree!

And as long as you're still taking requests (I'm sure you are since preorders haven't even begun yet) I prefer the straps sans the bevel on the edge. Just a nice straight cut thank you. Clean and simple! I like to keep things simple!! Yep, nice and simple does it!!

Now let's talk leather................


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

justadad said:


> So I understand there's a brushed hardware option as well as a five hole version. Will the brushed hardware be brushed lengthwise of widthwise with the buckle? As for the five hole version, will the offset two start at the lug end or the keeper ends? I like them to start on the keeper ends as I never need the last few holes! These don't look like watches for sissy wrists, I'm sure you'll agree!
> 
> And as long as you're still taking requests (I'm sure you are since preorders haven't even begun yet) I prefer the straps sans the bevel on the edge. Just a nice straight cut thank you. Clean and simple! I like to keep things simple!! Yep, nice and simple does it!!
> 
> Now let's talk leather................


Is this what you call getting me back for what I said to your wife on Facebook?

Bro, you should be thanking me. Guaranteed she won't ask you to take her dancing ever again. I just saved you at least a few hundy in marriage counseling.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

PS - apologies to everyone who thought they signed up for our newsletter, then didn't get it. 

I thought any time anyone created a customer account on the site, it would automatically subscribe them, but apparently not. It only happens automatically after a purchase is made, or when someone uses the email signup form. 

Anyhoo, I think I had about 300 people who thought they were subscribed but weren't, so if you were in that group, you had lots of company, and you'll get it from now on.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Is this what you call getting me back for what I said to your wife on Facebook?
> 
> Bro, you should be thanking me. Guaranteed she won't ask you to take her dancing ever again. I just saved you at least a few hundy in marriage counseling.


Good call!!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

justadad said:


> So I understand there's a brushed hardware option as well as a five hole version. Will the brushed hardware be brushed lengthwise of widthwise with the buckle? As for the five hole version, will the offset two start at the lug end or the keeper ends? I like them to start on the keeper ends as I never need the last few holes! These don't look like watches for sissy wrists, I'm sure you'll agree!
> 
> And as long as you're still taking requests (I'm sure you are since preorders haven't even begun yet) I prefer the straps sans the bevel on the edge. Just a nice straight cut thank you. Clean and simple! I like to keep things simple!! Yep, nice and simple does it!!
> 
> Now let's talk leather................


'dad, do you like the pointy ends, or do you prefer squared off? Maybe chamfered instead of beveled?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I think beveled may be a good choice considering where doc's about to shove them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

In your shopping cart?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> 'dad, do you like the pointy ends, or do you prefer squared off? Maybe chamfered instead of beveled?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that asymmetric cut. Not sure what that's called. Just a single diagonal cut left to right.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure if you're still talking straps... 
I like the blues.


Sent from my pocket watch.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Justaminute said:


> Not sure if you're still talking straps...
> I like the blues.
> 
> Sent from my pocket watch.


We're not either at this point!! I think it was when doc brought my wife into it was when it ran right off the rails!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

justadad said:


> We're not either at this point!! I think it was when doc brought my wife into it was when it ran right off the rails!!


Nvr bsht a bshter.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

YAAAAWWHHHHNnnn.

...173 pages of getting ****ted...

..173 pages of $hi+ lume...

...173 pages...

...and some nice watches. Good work, Doc.

...174, coming soo 

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

great....


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> Where else could a guy get a lesson in culture like this? I'll file the phrase alongside another favorite from across the pond "violently pissed".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Going apesh!t" also works...lol.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

hwa said:


> 'dad, do you like the pointy ends, or do you prefer squared off? Maybe chamfered instead of beveled?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As long as it has blue stitching...it HAS to have blue stitching.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Over 450 responses to the survey so far.

If the actual pre-order numbers hold true to the survey results, we'll be making all 8 versions.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Very happy to hear !!!!

Where are those saying the Sub Homage market was full... uh?

Great news doc !!!! 


docvail said:


> Over 450 responses to the survey so far.
> 
> If the actual pre-order numbers hold true to the survey results, we'll be making all 8 versions.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Where are those saying the Sub Homage market was full... uh?


If I had to guess, I'd say they voted "Scorpene".


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've had to stop browsing the deal thread and the sales forum since all my watch money are belong to doc. 

Hoping the commander arrives soon to soothe the itch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'll just leave this here.









Edit: Try 2 on the image.


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

Doc, got anymore ****ty cellphone pictures I can touch myself to? 
In reference to C300, black version preferably, of course. Im not just after any old ****ty cellphone picture on your phone. 

Edit: wrong doc thread, damn. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

sirgilbert357 said:


> As long as it has blue stitching...it HAS to have blue stitching.


What shade?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

canuck1977 said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> View attachment 7545234
> 
> ...


If you click on the "Go Advanced" button at the lower right of the browser window, and attach your image from there, it works. Don't know why it's gotten that way, but that's an easy fix...

This needs a photo. It really needs a BETTER photo, but that's all I had handy...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> View attachment 7545234
> 
> ...


Repost with advanced edit.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

hwa said:


> What shade?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way man, stuffed crust supreme is way better...*

*LOOK OUT, here we go again, folks!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I was hoping I could pick up a blue Nacken (I have a black Commander on the way, so a blue Nacken would ease the pain of not having a blue Commander as well), but some recent unforeseen expenses have made that unlikely.

But, seriously, kudos on this run. Beautiful designs and very impressive specs. I'm looking forward to the next NTH model.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Agent Sands said:


> I was hoping I could pick up a blue Nacken (I have a black Commander on the way, so a blue Nacken would ease the pain of not having a blue Commander as well), but some recent unforeseen expenses have made that unlikely.
> 
> But, seriously, kudos on this run. Beautiful designs and very impressive specs. I'm looking forward to the next NTH model.


I feel you man. I did some soul searching and decided that none of my kids really need to eat three times a day. Two meals should be sufficient. Think of the savings on groceries! Between that and the new "one bath a month" and "the circuit breaker is STILL broken honey" strategies, in about two month's time, I should have enough to pay for that Scorpene that haunts my dreams...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> I feel you man. I did some soul searching and decided that none of my kids really need to eat three times a day. Two meals should be sufficient. Think of the savings on groceries! Between that and the new "one bath a month" and "the circuit breaker is STILL broken honey" strategies, in about two month's time, I should have enough to pay for that Scorpene that haunts my dreams...


as an added benefit you don't have to worry about your kids falling prey to the childhood obesity epidemic. Most meals/portions are too large and high in calories anyway. 1 or 2 per day should be plenty.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> as an added benefit you don't have to worry about your kids falling prey to the childhood obesity epidemic. Most meals/portions are too large and high in calories anyway. 1 or 2 per day should be plenty.


You've inspired me!! One meal a day and no snacks!! A banana is considered a meal, right??


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> You've inspired me!! One meal a day and no snacks!! A banana is considered a meal, right??


Good source of vitamin C, B6 and high in potassium and manganese to boot.
Pfft, thems be some spoiled kids...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

467 survey responses so far. The proportions haven't changed much since we passed 300. I don't want to reveal the exact numbers, but I don't mind sharing the order of preference people have indicated. Here goes:

1. Scorpene
2. Nacken Vintage Blue

Those two were way out in front, and have been from the jump, especially the Scorpene.

The next group have been very tightly clustered, frequently switching places, but this is how they currently stand:

3. Amphion Modern
4. Amphion Vintage
5. Santa Cruz
6. Nacken Modern

Then, our two stragglers, which have also switched places once or twice, but have been fairly stable lately:

7. Oberon
8. Nacken Vintage Black

Assuming things go as I had planned, the survey will remain open until we start pre-orders.

However, I just heard last night that the boxes I ordered for the Orthos II and Commander 300 are going to be at least a week later than I was expecting, maybe two. That sucks, as it means I may be a week or two later than planned in delivering those watches, but the upshot is that may give me some added time for having the protos photographed and reviewed, which I think might change people's minds.

Depending on the sequence of events and timing, I may re-do the survey using real-life photos, if there's time, and if I think it might make a difference. Otherwise, I'll use the survey results as they are to determine how many of each model to make available at each pre-order price.

*One thing to note* - the survey responses indicate that there are more people planning to get 2 or more models than there are people planning to get just one. We're pushing up against 900 pieces 'spoken for'.

*Even if the actual sales turn out to be only half of what the survey would seem to indicate, the start of pre-orders is going to be absolute madness. *

If you haven't already, I would strongly urge everyone to *create your customer account on the website before we start*, and *if you plan to use a credit card, make ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN you are entering your billing address EXACTLY as it appears on your statement, without altering so much as a single space or character*.

The last two pre-orders I did, for the Phantom and the Commander 300, we didn't see even half the volume we're expecting for this one, and I had at least a dozen people have problems getting through checkout each time (and in every case, it was user error, as far as I could tell).

Because I'll have to be updating the inventory availability and pricing in real time during the pre-order, I'll need to be watching the sales as they happen, and as such, *I may not be able to respond to help requests at all that day*, not until much later, when the dust settles, and the pricing will no doubt be higher.

*If you have not gone through our website checkout before, if you plan to use a credit card, and in particular, if you are outside the US*, and you'd like to see if you can get though our checkout successfully before we start pre-orders, here's what I recommend you do (PLEASE - IF YOU'VE ALREADY GONE THROUGH OUR CHECKOUT, DO NOT DO THIS, AS IT CREATES UNNECESSARY WORK FOR ME, AND I HATE THAT ****). *PS/EDIT* - IF YOU'RE ALREADY* PLANNING TO USE PAYPAL*, PLEASE DO *NOT* DO THIS.

DUDE! SERIOUSLY! FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY, DO NOT BOTHER DOING THIS IF YOU'RE USING PAYPAL!!! I WILL LITERALLY - NOT FIGURATIVELY - LOSE MY **** IF I SEE ANOTHER ONE OF THESE COME THROUGH FROM PAYPAL. SAY IT WITH ME NOW - DON'T DO THIS WITH PAYPAL. THIS IS FOR CREDIT CARDS ONLY!!!

*1. Go here* - Payments Test - Janis Trading Company

That's a product I created for $1, in order to test our payments gateway whenever I'm making any adjustments to it.

*2. Add that product to your cart, and go through checkout.*

If you have a problem getting through checkout, do NOT keep trying. Double-check the billing address you used against your card statement. If it's correct, then it may be that your address can't be verified, and it will never get through. After having multiple fraud attempts against my website, I think we've got the checkout security settings dialed in as good as they're going to get. Consider using a different card, or using PayPal. I apologize for any inconvenience.

FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NO INTENTION OF USING A CREDIT CARD - If you do use PayPal, make sure you have your shipping address verified by PayPal (follow instructions found at that link). We will only ship to verified addresses.

THIS IS JUST FOR YOUR FUTURE REFERENCE, LIKE I SAID ABOVE, I WILL CHUCK MY LAPTOP ACROSS MY OFFICE AND RUN SCREAMING FROM THE FORUM IF YOU GO THROUGH CHECKOUT FOR $1 WITH PAYPAL RIGHT NOW.

For any orders that do come through, I will cancel them when I see them, and refund your card. Depending on how many people do this, it may take me a few days to get to them all, please bear with me and stay patient, before you email me to ask for your dollar back.

I hope that helps put everyone more at ease, as I know some have had some anxiety about docvail's ruthless checkout machine...

I need a drink.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> 467 survey responses so far. The proportions haven't changed much since we passed 300. I don't want to reveal the exact numbers, but I don't mind sharing the order of preference people have indicated. Here goes:
> 
> 1. Scorpene
> 2. Nacken Vintage Blue
> ...


Damn! The two I want are out front which means I will struggle to get them at the best price! It will come down to who can work the computer the fastest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

@docvail 
Sorry for the super nubbie question but how do I access your survey???

Thank you !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> Damn! The two I want are out front which means I will struggle to get them at the best price! It will come down to who can work the computer the fastest.


Actually, I think Doc is running this survey to possibly skew the tiers in favor of those expected to sell faster.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> Damn! The two I want are out front which means I will struggle to get them at the best price! It will come down to who can work the computer the fastest.


Hopefully the struggle won't be any greater despite their popularity. That's the whole point of doing the survey - to gauge everyone's interest, so I can make sure I'm apportioning the available number of pieces at each pre-order price across the models to align with people's stated preferences.

So rather than just making 10 of each model available at each pre-order price, I'll stagger the number, making more or less available depending on the survey results. If I started pre-orders right now, the number of each model I made available in each tranche would range from 7 to 14.

Plus, it's not like I'll be limiting the numbers available at a 'great' price, then spiking the prices quickly. I plan to increase the prices by $25 up to $450, jump to $500, then continue increasing them by $25 again. The first 400 watches sold are going to be around $400 each, on average.

I think people get wrapped around the axle if they're not one of the first in line, because others will be here posting "got my two, for only $XXX". I've seen people post sour-grapes sorts of comments because they had to pay $25 more than they expected, or they had some sort of 'mental ceiling' in place at a certain dollar amount. But the reality is there will be plenty of opportunity for everyone to get a great deal. Even at the full, final retail price, these are going to offer great bang-for-the-buck.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> @docvail
> Sorry for the super nubbie question but how do I access your survey???
> 
> Thank you !
> ...


NTH Subs Pre-Order Survey, for those who missed it[UNIQID]


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

docvail said:


> *One thing to note* - the survey responses indicate that there are more people planning to get 2 or more models than there are people planning to get just one. We're pushing up against 900 pieces 'spoken for'.
> 
> *Even if the actual sales turn out to be only half of what the survey would seem to indicate, the start of pre-orders is going to be absolute madness. *


Have to admit that I accidentally voted for two (Scorpene and Modern Nacken). I will likely only buy one--actually not 100% sure which, but leaning towards the Modern Nacken.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> Have to admit that I accidentally voted for two (Scorpene and Modern Nacken). I will likely only buy one--actually not 100% sure which, but leaning towards the Modern Nacken.


Oh for the love of...

That's it! $H1t lume for you!

Don't sweat it. I already know from at least a dozen people who told me they voted for more than/less than they plan to get, or are still undecided, or have since changed their minds, or had a brain-fart when they were voting, or whatever.

At a certain point, the numbers get large enough that even a dozen people's temporary idiocy wouldn't cause a large enough problem for me to notice among all the other idiocy-induced problems I'll have to contend with before we're through.

Have you seen what I posted about the boxes over in the Commander 300 general discussion thread? I've been stymied by completely-normal-for-this-time-of-year weather and glue. You really think your puny accident is going to be the one that sinks this ship? Breaking my toilet doesn't mean you're responsible for the water in my basement.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> If you do use PayPal, make sure you have your shipping address verified by PayPal (follow instructions found at that link). We will only ship to verified addresses.


PayPal doesn't seem to want to indicate whether my addresses are verified. They're attached to an Amex in my PP account, so I presume this means it's a verified address, but the UI no longer actually indicates verified.

I'm happy to donate a dollar to Doc's beer fund and buy that test product using PayPal, if that'll validate it likes my address. But I don't want to cause you hassle, so please let me know if this is ok before I do it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> PayPal doesn't seem to want to indicate whether my addresses are verified. They're attached to an Amex in my PP account, so I presume this means it's a verified address, but the UI no longer actually indicates verified.
> 
> I'm happy to donate a dollar to Doc's beer fund and buy that test product using PayPal, if that'll validate it likes my address. But I don't want to cause you hassle, so please let me know if this is ok before I do it.


Verification has something to do with using a credit card, so you should be good. Don't sweat it.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the survey, doc.

Looks like Scorpene and Nacken Vintage Blue are Nack(en) to Nack(en), eh...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tissotguy said:


> Thanks for sharing the survey, doc.
> 
> Looks like Scorpene and Nacken Vintage Blue are Nack(en) to Nack(en), eh...


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

I keep switching between Blue Nacken and Scorpene...tough decision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

The survey results are interesting. I thought the models with applied markers would be out in front in the lead lap. I'm surprised that the Nacken Vintage Black and Oberon and their pre-vintage bezels are at the back a lap or two behind. I'm definitely curious how the pics of the prototypes will impact the survey.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Brekel said:


> I keep switching between Blue Nacken and Scorpene...tough decision.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have 2 wrists. What's the problem?


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Ohhhh Santa Cruz.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

What's SMH again? (I want to put in some comedy guesses but having a slow brain day).

On the applied/not-applied markers thing, personally I would have totally gone with the modern Nacken, but the mock-ups look like solid white markers and hands rather than (to my mind, a more usual) metallic-edged style. Totally valid styling but I'm worried that the watch face will be a little too far in the WHITE APPLIED MARKERS direction, but I'm awaiting prototypes to make the call. Entirely possible I could flip-flop from vintage blue to modern black Nacken based on the protos.

And if I didn't own a white-dialed diver already I'd be all over the Santa Cruz. That thing is sexy as hell.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> What's SMH again? (I want to put in some comedy guesses but having a slow brain day).


"Shake my head".

I should have added 'Facepalm'. Not for you because of your post, I just realized SMH isn't going to cover as many situations as I thought. If I'd had Facepalm as a one-click feedback option, that "Nack(en) to Nack(en)" post would have gotten it.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> "Shake my head".
> 
> I should have added 'Facepalm'. Not for you because of your post, I just realized SMH isn't going to cover as many situations as I thought. If I'd had Facepalm as a one-click feedback option, that "Nack(en) to Nack(en)" post would have gotten it.


shake my head? Somehow i always thought it stands for "so much hate" :|

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

domoon said:


> shake my head? Somehow i always thought it stands for "so much hate" :|
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


and here I thought it was suck my huevos. Looks like I've been using it wrong.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> shake my head? Somehow i always thought it stands for "so much hate" :|
> 
> I type butter on mah phon





taike said:


> and here I thought it was suck my huevos. Looks like I've been using it wrong.


"Say My Haiku."

"Send Me Hatemail."

"Starch My Hat."


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> "Say My Haiku."
> 
> "Send Me Hatemail."
> 
> "Starch My Hat."


I have been solid on my choice to purchase a modern nacken the whole way but have been debating for a while now on the scorpene.

This post spoke to me. I only replied to the survey saying nacken but doc... Add me to the scorpene list as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jblaine said:


> I have been solid on my choice to purchase a modern nacken the whole way but have been debating for a while now on the scorpene.
> 
> This post spoke to me. I only replied to the survey saying nacken but doc... Add me to the scorpene list as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scorpene Maximizes Happiness


----------



## hal9e3 (May 31, 2014)

I always read SMH as "so much hate" instead of "shake my head." :/


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

hal9e3 said:


> I always read SMH as "so much hate" instead of "shake my head." :/


"Shake my head", "so much hate", "En-tee-H", "Anth"

I think Doc consciously throws around these head-scratching acronyms for us while he laughs at us behind his screen.


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Kinda surprised that the nacken vintage black isn't getting more love, I really like the look of that bezel. It's a toss up for me between that one and the modern black

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey doc

I know you said it's fixed but since the preorders are going to be like the hunger games, can you send around a test email to the newsletter group just to make sure it goes through? I'd like to be able to white list you and not end up getting stuck because I didn't get the email.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Hey doc
> 
> I know you said it's fixed but since the preorders are going to be like the hunger games, can you send around a test email to the newsletter group just to make sure it goes through? I'd like to be able to white list you and not end up getting stuck because I didn't get the email.


Like this idea bc I'm trying to get a commander too!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Breathe deep, boys. If you still need some practice with online shopping, you're fake WIS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> Hey doc
> 
> I know you said it's fixed but since the preorders are going to be like the hunger games, can you send around a test email to the newsletter group just to make sure it goes through? I'd like to be able to white list you and not end up getting stuck because I didn't get the email.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

docvail said:


> "Say My Haiku."
> 
> "Send Me Hatemail."
> 
> "Starch My Hat."


Smack my hiney

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

canuck1977 said:


> personally I would have totally gone with the modern Nacken, but the mock-ups look like solid white markers and hands rather than (to my mind, a more usual) metallic-edged style. Totally valid styling but I'm worried that the watch face will be a little too far in the WHITE APPLIED MARKERS direction, but I'm awaiting prototypes to make the call.


Ah, good point! Don't think I specifically noticed that difference between the Nacken Modern and vintage models.

Will also likely hold out for the prototypes before making the final decision.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> Hey doc
> 
> I know you said it's fixed but since the preorders are going to be like the hunger games, can you send around a test email to the newsletter group just to make sure it goes through? I'd like to be able to white list you and not end up getting stuck because I didn't get the email.





the5rivers said:


> Like this idea bc I'm trying to get a commander too!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Did you guys get the survey email when I re-sent it earlier in the week? If so, then you're getting it.

If not, then possibly it's in your spam filters, or you're just not getting it, and in that case, me sending a test email isn't going to solve the problem. Plus, my list is over 7,000 people now, so I try to be conservative in how frequently I send out messages.

Trust me, I have every incentive to promote the pre-order as much as I can. I'll announce it in the newsletter, I'll post it to social media, I'll announce it here - all well in advance, just as I did with the Phantom pre-order. I'm not going to make it a surprise or turn it into a scavenger hunt.

Again, there is no way in hell anyone would be able to miss it, if they're paying any attention at all and even semi-conscious.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

docvail said:


> Did you guys get the survey email when I re-sent it earlier in the week? If so, then you're getting it.
> 
> If not, then possibly it's in your spam filters, or you're just not getting it, and in that case, me sending a test email isn't going to solve the problem. Plus, my list is over 7,000 people now, so I try to be conservative in how frequently I send out messages.
> 
> ...


I just signed up for it on the 20th (same day I placed an order) so unless you sent it after that I didn't get it.

But I'll be ready for this preorder regardless especially since I Am sure they'll be enough of an advanced notice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

canuck1977 said:


> What's SMH again? (I want to put in some comedy guesses but having a slow brain day).
> 
> On the applied/not-applied markers thing, personally I would have totally gone with the modern Nacken, but the mock-ups look like solid white markers and hands rather than (to my mind, a more usual) metallic-edged style. Totally valid styling but I'm worried that the watch face will be a little too far in the WHITE APPLIED MARKERS direction, but I'm awaiting prototypes to make the call. Entirely possible I could flip-flop from vintage blue to modern black Nacken based on the protos.
> 
> And if I didn't own a white-dialed diver already I'd be all over the Santa Cruz. That thing is sexy as hell.


This sums up what I think too!

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

SMH

Send Me Horological stuff!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

****-lume Makes Hatred

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Hope the naken modern makes it into production as that's the killer one for me.

I nearly had a panic as we are unexpectedly applying for a mortgage next week (as well as getting married in 4 months) which means months of bank statements get gone through line by line by the mortgage dudes and there would have been no way of getting away with buying yet another watch. 

But latest freelance work paid by PayPal, so the cash is already put aside and sitting pretty, untraceable by the bank dudes... Mwahahaa! Love it when a plan comes together


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just for comparison - an 11.5mm-thick GMT with flat crystal and cyclops sandwiched between the ~12.5mm-thick Acionna and Cerberus...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

who doesn't love a little sandwich action...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

taike said:


> who doesn't love a little sandwich action...


I'd pass if Doc's the one on top of me.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

taike said:


> who doesn't love a little sandwich action...


Hmmmmmm; bacon, egg and black pudding sandwich........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Slant said:


> I'd pass if Doc's the one on top of me.


Would you prefer him underneath?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Hornet99 said:


> Would you prefer him underneath?


Well, maybe...since he will be screwing me out of my money with these NTHs, I may as well be returning the favour.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow, this thread took a dark turn, and quick...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Wow, this thread took a dark turn, and quick...


I'd say more of a kinky turn doc..........


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

pics. we need pics of springtime, not screwtime.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

hwa said:


> pics. we need pics of springtime, not screwtime.
> 
> View attachment 7567234


Not this ^^^^^^

.......this:


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

And the latest NTH model. The freak, complete with a sandwich dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

cant wait till the preorder with all the baselworld actions


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

taike said:


> who doesn't love a little sandwich action...





Slant said:


> I'd pass if Doc's the one on top of me.


BUUUUUURRRNNN!!!!!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> pics. we need pics of springtime, not screwtime.
> 
> View attachment 7567234


Perfect. They're all perfect.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Back down to just a modern nacken for me. Just pulled the trigger on one of these.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Nice.

Is anyone calling that the "Blacktail Time", or am I the only one willing to go there?


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

As a middle class white man I'll have to check the handbook to make sure it will fly.

Think you're the first to call it blacktail time but I like it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Back down to just a modern nacken for me. Just pulled the trigger on one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Which model is the seiko?


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

abangr said:


> Nice. Which model is the seiko?


It's a sdgm003.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Wife's gonna kill me though cause I just brought this one home a few weeks ago and I am supposed to sell a few to pay for it but none have been sold yet...









At least when I buy the nacken she won't see it till the end of September

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

And back to the Orthos for the rest of the day. Really love this watch. Mad props again Doc.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> And back to the Orthos for the rest of the day. Really love this watch. Mad props again Doc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks and you're welcome.

But...you do realize this is the NTH thread, not the L&H thread, right? I'm getting that old "non sequitur response" sort of vibe here.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I distract easily. Eagerly awaiting preorders so I can grab a nacken  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Doc, I know you're trying your best but I really need to give you my money already. The longer the money stays with me, the more inclined I am to do stupid things with it. Like getting some other watch just to scratch the itch. And I think that's actually one of the not-so-stupid stupid things.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

deluded said:


> Doc, I know you're trying your best but I really need to give you my money already. The longer the money stays with me, the more inclined I am to do stupid things with it. Like getting some other watch just to scratch the itch. And I think that's actually one of the not-so-stupid stupid things.


This ^^^^^^

.......I've already been through at least 6 different purchases (in my head.......) and costed out a mod project!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> This ^^^^^^
> 
> .......I've already been through at least 6 different purchases (in my head.......) and costed out a mod project!


You and me both, buddy!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

deluded said:


> You and me both, buddy!


Lack of patience on my part, you the same then?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Lack of patience on my part, you the same then?


I'm known to be very patient when it comes to most other things. So you can imagine how much of a torture this must be, for me to feel this way.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

deluded said:


> I'm known to be very patient when it comes to most other things. So you can imagine how much of a torture this must be, for me to feel this way.


Ditto.........:-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Patience, gents. Only a month, possibly less, to wait.




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Patience, gents. Only a month, possibly less, to wait.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Just a question ice been thinking about for ages, the notched chapter index like Tudor pelagos have.. Are they expensive to make compared to a normal one? I really like how they add depths to watches and have it on a cheap Casio edifice so just wondering why there aren't many micros making them

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm sorry but the wait is too long, I'll leave the discussion, I chose another clock. Good luck Doc.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

LOLWUT^

Sent from my 's .


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

^^^He decided to wait for the next MKII instead. Wink nudge!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

whoa said:


> Just a question ice been thinking about for ages, the notched chapter index like Tudor pelagos have.. Are they expensive to make compared to a normal one? I really like how they add depths to watches and have it on a cheap Casio edifice so just wondering why there aren't many micros making them
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Anything you add will add cost, generally. But any sort of chapter ring was never a consideration for us while doing the design.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Patience, gents. Only a month, possibly less, to wait.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


A month?! That's like an eternity........


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

C'mon Doc. An eternity is like .... forever! 

Can't you speed things up a bit Doc?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Anything you add will add cost, generally. But any sort of chapter ring was never a consideration for us while doing the design.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Of course I also just meant general speaking since we don't see many like that  I just like it :-D

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> A month?! That's like an eternity........


Just throw us a little bone... Show us the proto pics!!!!

That may hold us over....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Why do people always think I'm holding out on pics?

I'm trying to sell watches. Why on earth would I NOT show them to you if I had proto pics to show?




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Why do people always think I'm holding out on pics?
> 
> I'm trying to sell watches. Why on earth would I NOT show them to you if I had proto pics to show?
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


......because you like teasing?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Okay. Holy cow. Just realized something. See this?










Thats 11.8mm thick. The NTHs will be thinner.

Edit: so youll see im not bluffing with a quartz:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Too thin. I'm moving on to a thicker sundial. Good luck, doc!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Why do people always think I'm holding out on pics?
> 
> I'm trying to sell watches. Why on earth would I NOT show them to you if I had proto pics to show?
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


C'mon doc! At least one more rendering....


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Doc,

You ever think about titanium cases? Those NTH subs look hefty at 200 grams. That's about as much as my Speedy Pro on a bracelet. I think a thin titanium sub homage (not thick like the Steinhart) would hit the spot.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Anything you add will add cost, generally. But any sort of chapter ring was never a consideration for us while doing the design.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


How about **** lume?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> How about **** lume?


Flag!!! 

Unnecessary roughness. 
1 watch penalty!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Flag!!!
> 
> Unnecessary roughness.
> 1 watch penalty!


Crap....I couldn't help it!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SaoDavi said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> You ever think about titanium cases? Those NTH subs look hefty at 200 grams. That's about as much as my Speedy Pro on a bracelet. I think a thin titanium sub homage (not thick like the Steinhart) would hit the spot.


I often think about stabbing myself in the eyes with titanium rods, often when I read WUS.

These watches don't exist yet. If something doesn't exist, how much does it weigh?

I think we should post an FAQSTMDHE ("frequently asked questions sure to make doc's head explode) on every page of the thread.

Don't we want to talk about the shade of blue, or how bright the lume will be, or how much slop will be in the bezels, or how long the bracelet will be, or how much extra it would cost to throw in 7 extra bezels and 4 different handsets with each watch?

Maybe if I wasn't hogging all the pics of prototypes (which I haven't received yet), I'd have time to weigh the watches (which I haven't received yet). Hell, maybe I'll weigh them multiple times, taking one link out of the bracelet for each trip to the scale, and instead of putting a product description on the website, I'll just post a chart with the weight in fractions of a stone and newtons for each number of links present.

It may take me a while, since everyone knows I can't remember to make the bracelet the correct length unless everyone breaks my stones about it a hundred times. I fully expect these bracelets to be a mile long.

I'm just kidding, guys. That's the last surprise. The watches and bracelets aren't steel. Or titanium. They're irradiated plutonium. They're heavy as hell, but don't worry. Your hand will fall off after wearing the watch for a week, and you'll die of radiation sickness. All your troubles will be over.

Yer welcome.

How heavy would you like it to be? Just pick a number and shout it out.

How about those $h1t lume guys? How many lumens is enough for you to sleep without fearing the monster under the bed?

Sub market too crowded, party of four!

I know there are at least a dozen people dying to tell me what shade of blue they should be. I'll hold my breath, you guys let me know when my face is the right shade.

Crown guards? Optional. Extra bezels? Why not? Handsets? I'll post a link to the supplier's website. Just pick the set you want and email me the model number. DLC? Done. Date window? Anywhere you want it. Any color wheel you want. Chartreuse? Coming right up.

Oh, the price of these just doubled. No, tripled. Screw that, quadrupled. You guys just got the Homer Simpson special. I'll just make one-offs to each customer's unique specs. It's so simple. Why didn't I see it before?

Hey, here's an idea. How about I make the watches, and you all just decide whether or not you like them enough to buy one. They are what they are (but not yet, right now, they're nothing, later, they'll be something). No? Cool. No hard feelings. Yes? Awesome. Send me money, I'll send you watch.

Easy.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Or... you could just put "TBD" under the weight instead of making up a specific number and then getting pissed when people take that number seriously.

But I like your idea better.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Irradiated plutonium you say?! Who needs lume?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Or... you could just put "TBD" under the weight instead of making up a specific number and then getting pissed when people take that number seriously.
> 
> But I like your idea better.


Not pissed, just exhausted. You guys never get tired of asking questions, but I was tired of answering them a week ago.

There really is no escape. If I put "TBD", guaranteed I'd have half a dozen emails from people asking me why I haven't determined the weight of the watch yet. Don't you know? How could you not know the weight of a watch you're selling? It's YOUR watch.

I just weighed my Acionna, which, fitted to my ~7" wrist, weighs 5.4 oz, or 154 grams. I just updated all the NTH product pages to show 5.5 oz/155 grams.

As an exercise in attempting to discern the exact degree of minutiae the typical WIS will obsess over, I tried to find something in my office which weighs the difference now being discussed here, 45 grams. It actually took me a while to figure out that my scale won't even register the fact that an object is on it until the object weighs at least 25 grams. According to my scale, less than that is "nothing", and we're not even twice "nothing", but I digress.

Here's what I came up with:










A pair of tweezers and a spring bar tool equal 46 grams. I'm sure I'm carrying ten times that weight in undigested red meat in my intestines. I don't even notice it.

But hey, anything for my customers. You want the watches to be lighter, I just made them lighter.

Boom.

That's what I do.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

I'mma just give you a shoulder rub Doc, and talk to you softly and quietly, 'Keep up the good work, you're doing great.'


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

docvail said:


> You want the watches to be lighter, I just made them lighter.


Okay, but what if they were made of titanium?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Okay, but what if they were made of titanium?


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

wromg said:


> I'mma just give you a shoulder rub Doc, and talk to you softly and quietly, 'Keep up the good work, you're doing great.'


I see another sandwich in doc's future

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

hawkeye86 said:


> I see another sandwich in doc's future
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NTH Sandwich dial confirmed!


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Or... you could just put "TBD" under the weight instead of making up a specific number and then getting pissed when people take that number seriously.
> 
> But I like your idea better.


Yup. That's exactly where I got the number, Doc's website under the specs for said watch.

At this point, I'm not going to even ask if the other numbers are right. Imma just wait for the actual titanium samples. :-O


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

I vote that we all take a break from this thread for a day or two. Full stop, no posts.

I think Doc needs it, it can be his mini WUS vacation.

And then when he gets back he can finally show us those protos...





....jokes!


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

What color blue is the titanium you are considering?

Would the hands be titanium also? Or is that an option?

Would you please just post some of the secret pictures you must be withholding?

If I don't like the pictures can I just sell them on eBay?

It's the lume bright enough to navigate by? This is very important to me. 

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

I prefer the color blue from a 3 minute 12 seconds breath hold. Much longer starts getting a little too blurple.

Seriously though, can't wait to see the next factory pic. That they only sent you one of the scorpene dial is a crime against Naken, and the Naken take that **** seriously.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's a little haiku:

I have some money
Pre-order not open yet
Please take my money


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> I often think about stabbing myself in the eyes with titanium rods, often when I read WUS.
> 
> These watches don't exist yet. If something doesn't exist, how much does it weigh?
> 
> ...


This just made me make a promise to myself to never start a microbrand. Pure masochism.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I think he enjoys it! 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Reading this thread makes me wonder how ungrateful WUS folks can be with a micro brand owner that is doing something that many of us want. It doesn't make me want to be in Doc's shoes, that's for sure. 

I'm glad that Doc is taking all this .... and sometimes I can't tell if there's trolling or joking but sometimes the incessant demands can be a little much.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I thought about just stepping away from the thread until late April, and then checking back to see the photos....

But I'd miss all of this!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

On further thought, Doc needs to be nominated as the humanitarian of the year because of all his (thus far unappreciated) efforts into ministering the poor and needy of WUS.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm thinking of starting a micro-brand called "lightweight titanium watches in the right shade of blue that don't have $h1t lume" but I can't figure out how to fit all of that on the dial...

Maybe just LTWINTRSOBTDHSL

Hmmmm


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Just found this thred. Is Scorpene going to be made? Where do I send my money? I love it!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



pecha said:


> Just found this thred. Is Scorpene going to be made? Where do I send my money? I love it!


Yes. Send your money to me. All of it. Then read the FFP.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> On further thought, Doc needs to be nominated as the humanitarian of the year because of all his (thus far unappreciated) efforts into ministering the poor and needy of WUS.


I'm just glad nobody has been killed, yet. I mean who wants to get down and scrub that off the floor?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

"You just got the Homer Simpson special."

I'm still laughing. lol


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> I'm thinking of starting a micro-brand called "lightweight titanium watches in the right shade of blue that don't have $h1t lume" but I can't figure out how to fit all of that on the dial...
> 
> Maybe just LTWINTRSOBTDHSL
> 
> Hmmmm


Would you accept some competition? I could be the other side of the coin. I was thinking of something along the lines of "shut up and buy it! watches" i have the edge on the logo though, would be a closed fist with "SUB!" under it. Every time you inquire about the watch your shopping cart increase the cost by U$S1


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> Not pissed, just exhausted. You guys never get tired of asking questions, but I was tired of answering them a week ago.
> 
> There really is no escape. If I put "TBD", guaranteed I'd have half a dozen emails from people asking me why I haven't determined the weight of the watch yet. Don't you know? How could you not know the weight of a watch you're selling? It's YOUR watch.
> 
> ...


But what are your springbar tool and tweezers made of? I'm trying to get an idea on my side, but my tweezers are titanium and my springbar tool is 316L stainless. I don't have my own scale, so I'm just checking if we're in the same ballpark here on weight or not.


----------



## Mjduct (Feb 15, 2013)

DARNIT I just searched for NTH after checking the Spectre thread for updates on shipping... looks Like I'll be buying another in the near future....

Quit being so successful DOC!!! now I'm gonna have to buy a watch winder too!!!!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I would like to see the weight listed as "less than your mom" - would that work at all?


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



hwa said:


> Yes. Send your money to me. All of it. Then read the FFP.


Sorry, I didn't get the FFP.

Tapaltak


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> I would like to see the weight listed as "less than your mom" - would that work at all?


Legit LOL.

Thanks, I needed that.

Just to put a cap on last night's semi-tongue-in-cheek-semi-rant, let me add:

You like chapter rings? You'll love this - the watch will now be entirely made of chapter rings. You wanted depth in the dial, the dial is now one big cone, but the watch is now 6 inches thick. Good luck getting it to slide under your sleeve, unless your sleeves are made of pants (trousers, whatever).

You want the watch head only, without the bracelet? Send me $100 more, I'll remove the bracelet, and send it separately, along with a copy of my new book, "Making Money".

All dials will now be printed in your choice of font, any font size you want, placed anywhere you want on the dial, and in your choice of color, or ghost-printed, or lume-printed (including the option of **** lume), or sterile. In fact, send me another $300, and I'll disassemble the watch before shipping it, so you all can customize it any way you want.

Add $600 and I'll throw in a "make your own damn watch at home" kit, which includes dial blanks, ink, lume, stencils, silk screens, as well as raw iron, nickel, cobalt, and all the other metals necessary to smelt your own custom alloys (let me be the first to quip, "he who smelt it, dealt it").

If you're not getting the emails I send out, send me an email. I'll send an email back, which of course you won't get, initiating the perpetual Norris loop.

Did I miss anyone?

Guys, all in good fun. Doc's not angry. A bit loopy after 180 pages of the above, but not angry.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Ambassador, you are spoiling us with these options!

Sent from my 's .


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

CMFord said:


> I would like to see the weight listed as "less than your mom" - would that work at all?


That also works for the color of the hands. Blue: less than your mom.

Works for the price too.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Muahaha! I didn't even ask about chapter rings on this model! Just a totally generel questions 😎 but I like chapter rings! Especially tight ones... 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

FFP? Fresh Frozen Plasma? Financial Fair Play?


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow. Maybe too much coffee this morning? Or too many mindless questions? Or maybe many someones driving doc crazy?

Maybe we should all just let Doc do his job. I for one am mostly lurking. It's not like I NEED another watch, which is the case for 99% of people on this thread. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Thickness works too. No comment from me on lug width.



SaoDavi said:


> That also works for the color of the hands. Blue: less than your mom.
> 
> Works for the price too.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



pecha said:


> Sorry, I didn't get the FFP.
> 
> Tapaltak


Yeah, you did. But apparently you missed the joke, which only improves it!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



pecha said:


> Sorry, I didn't get the FFP.
> 
> Tapaltak


Pecha - don't mind HWA. He's being, well, that's how he is. It takes a little while to get used to his sauciness.

He's directing you to the original post of the thread, or "OP" in forum-speak. I believe "FFP" is meant to imply some sarcasm, punctuated with a small amount of colorful language.

Don't sweat it. Check out the first post of the thread, and/or check out the FAQ's and other info I've posted to the Janis website, which includes details on the projected timeline for pre-ordering - Coming Soon - NTH Subs - Janis Trading Company


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

It's also because HWA stands for Hipster With Attitude (he confirmed this, or not).


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Maybe if I wasn't hogging all the pics of prototypes (which I haven't received yet), I'd have time to weigh the watches (which I haven't received yet). Hell, maybe I'll weigh them multiple times, taking one link out of the bracelet for each trip to the scale, and instead of putting a product description on the website, I'll just post a chart with the weight in fractions of a stone and newtons for each number of links present.
> 
> It may take me a while, since everyone knows I can't remember to make the bracelet the correct length unless everyone breaks my stones about it a hundred times. I fully expect these bracelets to be a mile long.
> 
> ...


This thread totally delivers. I leave it alone for a couple of days, get bored for a few minutes between meetings, then check it again. Always full of win. If the bottom falls out of the watch business, Doc'll go write for a late night show. THAT I would watch.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Legit LOL.
> 
> Thanks, I needed that.
> 
> ...


Doc will the $600 "make your own damn watch at home" kit include a cow to make the leather straps we're all going to want? And will there be a choice of colours for the cows?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

thach said:


> It's also because HWA stands for Hipster With Attitude (he confirmed this, or not).


How about: Helper with Agita.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*True Story:*

Just came in from taking the dog for a walk. I hear my younger son in the kitchen, telling my wife all the reasons he had a horrible day at school.

I walk in, "Horrible day at school, Chubs?" (he was a fat baby, so I nicknamed him Chubs) - then I get to hear him repeat the list from the top. "Hey, why don't you do something you enjoy doing now, to take your mind off what a horrible day you had?"

"But I like ranting."

I look at my wife, who is obviously doing all she can not to laugh out loud, "Gee, I wonder where he gets that from?"


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Could you please send the prototype to me so I can try it on?

Also, please post your secret pictures of the completed watches.

I'm also a big fan of the optional crown guards.

Can we order a glass back? Maybe stained glass? 

What if I wanted watch hands made from real feathers?



Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I live by a good motto that saves me lots of heartache: I ignore and do not buy products that aren't to my tastes. I do not spend any time arguing/fighting/whining/debating over why they should be different. The creator can do whatever (s)he wants with their SKU.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thrax said:


> I live by a good motto that saves me lots of heartache: I ignore and do not buy products that aren't to my tastes. I do not spend any time arguing/fighting/whining/debating over why they should be different. The creator can do whatever (s)he wants with their SKU.


Dude, seriously, when are you coming back to Philly? We're getting krunked, right?


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



docvail said:


> Pecha - don't mind HWA. He's being, well, that's how he is. It takes a little while to get used to his sauciness.
> 
> He's directing you to the original post of the thread, or "OP" in forum-speak. I believe "FFP" is meant to imply some sarcasm, punctuated with a small amount of colorful language.
> 
> Don't sweat it. Check out the first post of the thread, and/or check out the FAQ's and other info I've posted to the Janis website, which includes details on the projected timeline for pre-ordering - Coming Soon - NTH Subs - Janis Trading Company


Well, I thought he was reffering to the first post but then it'd be FTP, anyway I'll be keeping a closer eye on this thread from now on.

Tapaltak


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



pecha said:


> Well, I thought he was reffering to the first post but then it'd be FTP, anyway I'll be keeping a closer eye on this thread from now on.
> 
> Tapaltak


The only reason to follow this thread is the nonsensical non sequiturs and Doc Vail's biting sense of humor in response.

The truth is there are no watches and Doc is just stringing us all along.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Doc, I admire you, you are one heck of a guy!

While I believe (or at least chose to believe) that most of us here on WUS (especially us F71 folks) are a group of good hearted, stand-up kind of guys. We most certainly have our quirks, some of us more so than others...

Still, I think that sometimes we may go a bit too far. A little friendly ribbing here and there, maybe push the button every now and again, shows that we like you and care about you, but what I think we fail to realize is that it can be a lot of fun within a small group of friends, on this forum it turns out more to be like a group mobbing. I mean seriously, there are hundreds of us, and only one of you. Now don't get me wrong, you are thick skinned, and have handled it well, but there comes a point when one must realize that we outnumber Doc by a huge factor. If we all give a friendly nudge here, a rib there at about the same time, it moves from fun and games to something else.

I enjoy the tongue-in-cheek humor that Doc gives us in return. I appreciate his humor. But I also can see that there are a lot of us who seem to think that since we can get regular communication from "The Man", that we can influence and request and push for our own little nuances. I'd like to see any of us make the same requests to some of the big-name guys. I'd like to see the response we would get from (insert non-micro brand here).

Hello Mr. Soandso from CompanyX,
I really like your watch, but the blue is a little off to me. Can you tweak the shade to match this? And while your at it, could you please change to snowflake hands? That would make me very happy!

Response, if there was any, would probably be one of those generic emails that says something like this: Thank you for your interest in our company. We make watches. They are great aren't they. Generic BS, Generic BS, and a little something to be polite. Please take the time to fill out this survey on our customer service. We hope to do more business with you in the future. Sincerely, Someone who works for CompanyX, but has no say in what actually happens... I just skim emails and send generic ones back.

Seriously, it isn't like these NTH subs are "Forum Design" watches like the Commander 300 was or some of the other forum watches.

These rock. They rock the way they are. If you like one, buy one, if not move on.

Poke a little fun at Chris, but not all of us all at once and not all the time.

Cheers!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Can we choose serial numbers? I really want 666.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

You just don't get quality entertainment like this in the Rolex and Omega forums. I looked.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> You just don't get quality entertainment like this in the Rolex and Omega forums. I looked.


Legit LOL.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Jtragic said:


> Can we choose serial numbers? I really want 666.


They all have 666 as the serial number.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

I still think we should have the feather hands option.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



dmjonez said:


> You just don't get quality entertainment like this in the Rolex and Omega forums. I looked.


Hold on, lemme go to the Rolex forum and post a thread titled "Why SKX007 is better than a Sub!!"...


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



sirgilbert357 said:


> Hold on, lemme go to the Rolex forum and post a thread titled "Why SKX007 is better than a Sub!!"...


Or tell them a Tudor is Rolex quality with an ETA. Or go to the Mkii forum and read how, and I'm not making this up, Rolex is taking inspiration from mkii.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

But does Tudor have optional crown guards?
Maybe they will be inspired.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

docvail said:


> Dude, seriously, when are you coming back to Philly? We're getting krunked, right?


When you give me a 42mm NTH with 20mm lugs, red bezel and matching plongeur hands.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Understand that you're choosing to be in the biz and post on an open forum.
If you can't take reading questions or suggestions, I think you're in the wrong place.

I think it's awesome what you're doing, and what you've done. But try to recognize that everyone has opinions and ideas, and you're in a place where there is no barrier to posting them.

My suggestion to you, as the head of your company and its fate: when you want to post a rant and vent, write it out, save it, revisit it in a day or two and see if it's how you want to represent yourself.

If you'd post it without edits, more power to you.

I fully get that I don't know you, nor am I clarevoyant into the watch industry or this forum. Just though I should share my thoughts as a casual fan coming across this exchange.

Cheers.



docvail said:


> I often think about stabbing myself in the eyes with titanium rods, often when I read WUS.
> 
> These watches don't exist yet. If something doesn't exist, how much does it weigh?
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

FTP? Isnt that some server protocol? 

I'll spot you the first and last of the ffp: first _____ post. I was pretty happy with the new acronym. Not surprisingly, doc picked it up right away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> FTP? Isnt that some server protocol?
> 
> I'll spot you the first and last of the ffp: first _____ post. I was pretty happy with the new acronym. Not surprisingly, doc picked it up right away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go go to sleep already.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I suggest that we make a "poke-the-bear" system! 

"at NTH watches we've designed and made a brand new innovative system, that allows the users to get a certified attempt to poke the bear. 
You get a number, just like you know it from standing in line, but our new innovative system won't need you to be around, as soon as it's your turn you will be notified, either by push message on your phone, sms or email
This will allow YOU, our customer to go by with your life without loosing your chance of poking the bear. It's risk free and guaranteed to give Doc a headache. 

Don't miss out, this is your unique chance to be heard online. At NTH watches we take our customers serious! 

Sign up now for your first try - risk free and fun - guaranteed! "



Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

hwa said:


> FTP? Isnt that some server protocol?
> 
> I'll spot you the first and last of the ffp: first _____ post. I was pretty happy with the new acronym. Not surprisingly, doc picked it up right away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured that much and wrote FTP as in First Thread Post or First Topic Post
WTF middle F stands for?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

You kinda answered that yourself.

Nevermind I see what you did there.



pecha said:


> I figured that much and wrote FTP as in First Thread Post or First Topic Post
> WTF middle F stands for?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

velvet396 said:


> Understand that you're choosing to be in the biz and post on an open forum.
> If you can't take reading questions or suggestions, I think you're in the wrong place.
> 
> I think it's awesome what you're doing, and what you've done. But try to recognize that everyone has opinions and ideas, and you're in a place where there is no barrier to posting them.
> ...


Don't panic. This happens all the time. It's 100 of the last 1800 posts (think about that for a sec, 1800 posts...).

It happens so regularly, I use it to set my watch.

Kind of like eating in an Italian restaurant, you expect to hear shouting coming from the kitchen...


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



kendalw3 said:


> Doc, I admire you, you are one heck of a guy!
> 
> While I believe (or at least chose to believe) that most of us here on WUS (especially us F71 folks) are a group of good hearted, stand-up kind of guys. We most certainly have our quirks, some of us more so than others...
> 
> ...


That reminds me, I'm due for my annual sensitivity training.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

pecha said:


> I figured that much and wrote FTP as in First Thread Post or First Topic Post
> WTF middle F stands for?


Some says "Welcome To Facebook", which I was greeted with "WTF", when I first joined Facebook.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thrax said:


> When you give me a 42mm NTH with 20mm lugs, red bezel and matching plongeur hands.


Dude, just buy the "make your own damn watch" kit!! I just got mine and its got all that and more!! Its like a badass lego set, but for watches!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

velvet396 said:


> Understand that you're choosing to be in the biz and post on an open forum.
> If you can't take reading questions or suggestions, I think you're in the wrong place.
> 
> I think it's awesome what you're doing, and what you've done. But try to recognize that everyone has opinions and ideas, and you're in a place where there is no barrier to posting them.
> ...


And this is why you should hang around a bit and get to know Doc. You'll feel a little silly later once you go back and read your..ah...er "advice" to him about being in the watch biz, but you'll be clued in to his sense of humor. As a result, his next rant will have you laughing instead of wondering about his blood pressure...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

sirgilbert357 said:


> And this is why you should hang around a bit and get to know Doc. You'll feel a little silly later once you go back and read your..ah...er "advice" to him about being in the watch biz, but you'll be clued in to his sense of humor. As a result, his next rant will have you laughing instead of wondering about his blood pressure...


In here, it's Doc's world...and the rest of us live in the soft space between the rants.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, those suggesting we tone things down seem to be forgetting Doc still has not told me the weight of my blue titanium Näcken.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

velvet396 said:


> Understand that you're choosing to be in the biz and post on an open forum.
> If you can't take reading questions or suggestions, I think you're in the wrong place.
> 
> I think it's awesome what you're doing, and what you've done. But try to recognize that everyone has opinions and ideas, and you're in a place where there is no barrier to posting them.
> ...


Can't take reading questions or suggestions? Really?

The fact is most of what I've designed and produced has been in light of, if not in response to things people here have asked or suggested to me. I've filled pages on this forum with my answers to people's questions. Entire threads have been dedicated to answering people's questions. I think I've proven I'm open to any and every question, repeated and reconfigured ad infinitum.

As you said, you're coming at this without having the benefit of knowing me, and as such, maybe you're not familiar with my often unvarnished tone, so you're likely to mistake a tongue in cheek response as a rant.

I pretty much post exactly what I think, constrained only by forum rules, strategic benefit, and the energy & time I have for responding to trolls. It's been working for me so far, but I'll take your suggestions under advisement.

You're welcome to stick around if you'd like to become more familiar with the workings of the circus, understanding I'm unlikely to alter my approach with every suggestion put to me. I've yet to see that approach work out for anyone.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yeah, those suggesting we tone things down seem to be forgetting Doc still has not told me the weight of my blue titanium Näcken.


doc told me he actually had to add weight blocks to the watch as they were originally lighter than air and causing the arm to actually rise up.
They are now calibrated to be perfectly zero weight.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Uberyk said:


> ...*causing the arm to actually rise up.*


Wayyyy too easy.

I think the effect on the scale is also what causes the trouser shrinkage to some that fancy NTH watches...


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I really really want to see the watch equivalent of this:

edit: this isn't an attempt at trolling. Just following on to a Simpsons reference doc made earlier.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Damn, I go away for a few days and come back to 10 new pages of troll meat.

So Doc, I want one of the titanium Nakens with the $h1t lume, but only if the dial and date window are both Pantone 072.
And does the kit come with enough toilet paper that if I make a mistake applying my own $h1t that I can wipe it off and start over?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Will these watches attract Colombian blondes?








http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article68783892.html


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

taike said:


> Will these watches attract Colombian blondes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That article reminded me of this classic. Also, if they do work in such a fashion, put me down for 10 of them ...
---
A friend recently emailed this to me so thought I would pass it on because geezers need to be wary.
A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular customers at Lowe's, Home Depot, Costco, or even Wal-Mart.
Last month I became a victim of a clever scam while shopping. Simply going to get supplies turned out to be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.
*Here's how the scam works:*








Two nice-looking, college-aged girls, in short shorts, will come up to your vehicle as you are putting away your purchases. They both start wiping your windshield with soap and water, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. (It's impossible not to look).
When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' but instead ask for a ride to McDonald's. You agree and they climb in the vehicle. On the way, they start undressing. Then one of them starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.
I had my wallet stolen June 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 24th, & 29th. Also, July 1st & 4th, twice on the 8th, 16th, 23rd, 26th & 27th, and very likely again this upcoming weekend.
So tell your friends to be careful.
What a horrible way to take advantage of us older men.
Warn your friends to be vigilant.
By the way, Wal-Mart has wallets on sale for $2.99 each. I found even cheaper ones for $.99 at the Dollar Store and bought them out in three of their stores.
Also, you never get to eat at McDonald's. I've already lost 11 pounds just running back and forth from Lowe's, to Home Depot, to Costco, etc.
So please, send this on to all the senior men that you know and warn them to be on the lookout for this scam. (The best times are just before lunch and around 4:30 in the afternoon.)


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

SaoDavi said:


> That article reminded me of this classic. Also, if they do work in such a fashion, put me down for 10 of them ...
> ---
> A friend recently emailed this to me so thought I would pass it on because geezers need to be wary.
> A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular customers at Lowe's, Home Depot, Costco, or even Wal-Mart.
> ...


This made my day

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> doc told me he actually had to add weight blocks to the watch as they were originally lighter than air and causing the arm to actually rise up.
> They are now calibrated to be perfectly zero weight.


Are they adjustable to achieve neural buoyancy when diving? They are dive watches after all.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Are they adjustable to achieve neural buoyancy when diving? They are dive watches after all.


I try to maintain a state of perpetual neural buoyancy.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

SaoDavi said:


> That article reminded me of this classic. Also, if they do work in such a fashion, put me down for 10 of them ...
> ---
> A friend recently emailed this to me so thought I would pass it on because geezers need to be wary.
> A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular customers at Lowe's, Home Depot, Costco, or even Wal-Mart.
> ...


I just blew scotch out my nose. This is awesome.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Comedy gold, Jerry! I tell you, comedy gold!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Go go to sleep already.


Mmmmmmm. Go go. Love that go go beat. RIP Chuck Brown.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Don't panic. This happens all the time. It's 100 of the last 1800 posts (think about that for a sec, 1800 posts...).
> 
> It happens so regularly, I use it to set my watch.
> 
> Kind of like eating in an Italian restaurant, you expect to hear shouting coming from the kitchen...


Actually, I had a different restaurant analogy in my head...

"Hi, waiter, I notice you don't have enchiladas on the menu."

"Uhm....yeah, sorry, no."

"Why not?"

"Uhm...well, this is an Asian fusion restaurant, and enchiladas are Mexican food."

"In that case, what do you have that goes well with salsa?"

"I'm pretty sure we don't even have any salsa."

"That's okay, we brought our own."

"What? Uhm...we typically don't let people bring outside condiments in...I mean, I don't think we do...never actually heard of anyone doing that, but I'm pretty sure the owner wouldn't like it..."

"How are your egg rolls?"

"They're fantastic. I highly recommend them."

"What are they cooked in?"

"We use peanut oil."

"Oh, darn, I'm allergic to peanuts."

"Well in that case I definitely do not recommend the egg rolls."

"Can't I get them without the shell?"

"Wait...what? You mean without the 'roll'? I mean, they're egg ROLLS...it's in the name..."

"Right, but I can't have anything with peanuts, so can't the chef scoop out the insides for us? I like that crunchy cabbage, and the tiny little shrimp. I love those. They're so cute."

"Uhm, I mean...I don't know if he could do that...and, if you're allergic...maybe you should just order something else off the menu."

"Do you have chimichangas?"

And on and on it goes. Sort of like when you tell a bunch of WIS you're making 8 new models, 7 of them with date/no-date options, and then the questions start...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, Ok, I can eat an egg roll. But what color is it? Is it light brown, or that darker brown that I don't like?


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> And on and on it goes. Sort of like when you tell a bunch of WIS you're making 8 new models, 7 of them with date/no-date options, and then the questions start...


Wait just a G-d Da-n minute here! Only 7 have date/no-date options? What are you trying to pull here Doc?
I expect there to be a free chimichanga in the package if I order one of these watches since you aren't offering much in the way of choice.

Sheesh, only 15 models when there _*COULD BE 16*_. The nerve of some people.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Can I get my egg roll to be the more meaty, porky kind? I hate when eggrolls are filled with mostly cabbage and cheap $h1t pork.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Do those chimichangas come in no-date Pantone 072?


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Time to make the Chimi-F***ing-changas.

Blue vintage chimichangas please. Chimichangas, chimichangas, chimichangas- that's just fun to say.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> Actually, I had a different restaurant analogy in my head...
> 
> "Hi, waiter, I notice you don't have enchiladas on the menu."
> 
> ...


Holy crap, Doc, this is awesome!! So our watches are going to ship with a free egg roll, salsa and a chimichanga?? I'll try to make sure I'm hungry when the delivery is made. Wow, these bonuses are way better than just getting an extra strap or something...


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

This has been a great thread to read. I think Doc has done a great job of answering all the questions, in spite of the ridiculousness (ridiculousity?) But I'm still wondering about the optional crown guards. Will they be held on with tiny little screws that I can lose, or some clever over-engineered push button quick release mechanism? 

Or, maybe.........magnets?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Renders showed suction cups. Pay attention and you won't have so many questions.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Ten-Ten said:


> This has been a great thread to read. I think Doc has done a great job of answering all the questions, in spite of the ridiculousness (ridiculousity?) But I'm still wondering about the optional crown guards. Will they be held on with tiny little screws that I can lose, or some clever over-engineered push button quick release mechanism?
> 
> Or, maybe.........magnets?


with *MIND BULLETS! *That's telekinesis Kyle. How bout the power, to move you?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

taike said:


> Renders showed suction cups. Pay attention and you won't have so many questions.


Genius!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

It also reminds me of "Morning Latte".

[video]http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/morning-latte-diet-book/2870473[/video]

(In case that link doesn't work - Watch Morning Latte: Diet Book From Saturday Night Live - NBC.com)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I love this thread because my contributions are positively tame compared to most of the insanity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Professional Photography - it's a good thing.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

hwa said:


> I love this thread because my contributions are positively tame compared to most of the insanity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG! We're getting free tame lion cubs with the NTHs? That's so cool!


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Those straps look like crosses, I'm offended!
I can only be mollified by a free Commander 300.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Ok, I got a notification that said docvail posted something about "professional photography" and I immediately thought nth pictures! Then I saw the photos and thought 1.) Where are my nth photos? 2.) crap now I gotta buy a rubber strap, thinking black one 3.) better hurry up with the photos considering Elon musk is announcing the model 3 and taking orders tomorrow...hint wink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Finally he shows some of the secret pictures!

I'm also offended by the secret Christian message. I want my Scientology straps!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Professional Photography - it's a good thing.
> 
> View attachment 7626098
> View attachment 7626106
> View attachment 7626114


Can we get these with a chimichanga scent instead of vanilla?


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chimichangas and egg rolls aren't all that far apart. But from my point of view, the Chimichanga is the clear winner... what with them being bigger, more fulfilling, and go better with salsa.

Chimichanga = deep fried burrito Egg roll = deep fried springroll

Unless it's the other way around and burritos are just raw chmichangas...


In any case, maybe i'll have to go out to Mexican food with my new NTH sub and order chimichangas. That may just be my first photo shoot!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

kendalw3 said:


> ...In any case, maybe i'll have to go out to Mexican food with my new NTH sub and order chimichangas. That may just be my first photo shoot!


AZ Representin'!

I may just have to meet you at Barrio Cafe when you do. Is Ticoz still open? They were awesome!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

azsuprasm said:


> AZ Representin'!
> 
> I may just have to meet you at Barrio Cafe when you do. Is Ticoz still open? They were awesome!


Lucky for us there are A LOT of good restaurants to chose from!

True story: I am now in Korea (again), and there is a restaurant out here called Vatos Urban Tacos. It is one of THE BEST Mexican restaurants I have been to. Who would have thought... Korea!!!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Half a day without a new post? WTF?

$h1t lume!
Which pantone blue?
Custom parts and kits!
Free 3d printer and 30% off Russian mail order brides with purchase!
Buy two, get the other 6 free!
Chimichangas vs egg rolls with a new late entry challenger, the summer roll!

Have at it gents.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

6 free 3d printed Russian brides...hmm...think I'll pass


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

taike said:


> 6 free 3d printed Russian brides...hmm...think I'll pass


Do they do laundry? dishes? make dinner?

if soo... I might be game...

I think Polygamy is sort of Legal in the US now.... but can I marry a 3d printed Russian bride? or is that still not allowed.

oh shoot... don't tell my wife I posted this...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Deleted.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow, Pretty rude.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Cmon, guys, cant we draw the line at posts meant for fun? Lets keep it cool and apply the golden rule: got nothing nice to say? Dont say it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

View attachment 7636082


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I have no idea what I seem to have missed, but whatever it was, let's stay classy, San Diego.

My guy at the factory tells me they should be sending me the samples next week. I've learned not to put all my faith in those sorts of estimates, but for whatever it's worth, there you are - best case scenario, I've got them next week.

As soon as I get them, I'll snap as many pics as I can, and post them here, then send them off for professional photography, which may take a couple of weeks.

Once I get them back, I'll send them for blogger review, then, depending on the timing, I may send them to have some video shot.

Because I don't have total control over the timing, my best guess is we're still looking at pre-orders starting sometime around the end of April, but possibly not until the first week of May.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> I have no idea what I seem to have missed, but whatever it was, let's stay classy, San Diego.
> 
> My guy at the factory tells me they should be sending me the samples *SOMETIME* next week. I've learned not to put all my faith in those sorts of estimates, but for whatever it's worth, there you are - best case scenario, I've got them *SOMETIME* next week.
> 
> ...


Please, don't be the guy who emails me one minute past midnight Sunday morning to say, "It's 'next week' Chris. Got those samples yet? How about posting some pics?"

"Next week" is seven days long. When I get the samples, I'll post pics. Please be patient. I'm not one of those, "I've got other stuff going on in my life" guys. Not at all. This is really all I've got going on. I really don't do anything else. Trust me, when I get them, you'll know.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Are the pictures ready yet? I'll see myself out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> I have no idea what I seem to have missed, but whatever it was, let's stay classy, San Diego.
> 
> My guy at the factory tells me they should be sending me the samples next week. I've learned not to put all my faith in those sorts of estimates, but for whatever it's worth, there you are - best case scenario, I've got them next week.
> 
> ...


so... Will you use the guy from fannum ads again or is it's decided by your photographer?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> so... Will you use the guy from fannum ads again or is it's decided by your photographer?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Do you mean the model from the Phantom pics? Doubtful, but maybe. He's a Nike model from New York, who just happened to be here in Philly for another shoot the week we got the Phantoms back from my product photographer, so we got lucky, and got him cheap.

Those shots were done by a local fashion and magazine photographer I know. He also did the shots of the rubber straps for me, but he's not really a product photographer.

I have another photographer I use for the product shots on the website. Product photography is very specialized, like food photography. The guy I use is very good, but each watch needs 3-6 shots, light box or wrist-shot set up, lume shot set up, then post-production editing, etc. With 8 models, it's 30-40 shots, so it takes a while.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm lovin my new Phantom in the 777 tonight.
Beautiful design. The lume is very cool.

Still not sure what shade of blue it is...But I love the optional crown guards. Left them off tonight to get thru security easier.










Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Leekster said:


> I'm lovin my new Phantom in the 777 tonight.


Y'know, Leekster, that 12-hr bezel turns so you can keep track of a second time zone.

Pic must've been taken before you set it, right?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> Please, don't be the guy who emails me one minute past midnight Sunday morning to say, "It's 'next week' Chris. Got those samples yet? How about posting some pics?"
> 
> "Next week" is seven days long. When I get the samples, I'll post pics. Please be patient. I'm not one of those, "I've got other stuff going on in my life" guys. Not at all. This is really all I've got going on. I really don't do anything else. Trust me, when I get them, you'll know.


Aww SNAP!! Its gettin' REAL up in here, dawgg!!

I can't wait. Even though I have people probing my rectum for spare change and I can't justify a Scorpene like EVER now, I'm excited. I can't even imagine how excited you guys are who will actually get to participate in the Preordermaggedon. Just remember to specify: Chicken or Beef Chimichanga.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Are there no vegan selections?


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

azsuprasm said:


> Y'know, Leekster, that 12-hr bezel turns so you can keep track of a second time zone.
> 
> Pic must've been taken before you set it, right?


That is so funny you mentioned the bezel.
I actually had it set for Sao Paulo and set it back to 12 just for the picture!

Below is the first picture before setting it.

Great design. Love the watch.









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

I am the President of the "I love 12-hr Bezels" fan club. Mostly because I travel from AZ to both East Coast & West coast locations and I HATE re-setting my watch for the local time. Bleah. GOOD on ye', Leeky!

Now I just gotta score me a Tudor Heritage Chrono and an Oris Flying Doctor...maybe a Magritte...to add to my three 12-hr bezel watches. Or go back in time and through some miracle convince DocBoy to ignore all the votes for the standard minute-bezel on the Commander and do the 12-hr style.

Maybe hop in a 777 and go around the world fast enough, eh?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> Cmon, guys, cant we draw the line at posts meant for fun? Lets keep it cool and apply the golden rule: got nothing nice to say? Dont say it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So terribly sorry I missed the dust up. Must have been good...kind of like BSHT part 13.

So....what exactly is the protractor angle of the bisecting lines on the waffle dial again? I asked like 40 pages ago...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Leekster said:


> I'm lovin my new Phantom in the 777 tonight.
> Beautiful design. The lume is very cool.
> 
> Still not sure what shade of blue it is...But I love the optional crown guards. Left them off tonight to get thru security easier.
> ...


Ya know what everybody is not loving?

The middle seat. Gawd I hate my travel service. Must be nice to have either right or left.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Dude, seriously, when are you coming back to Philly? We're getting krunked, right?


Doc, I think you spelled it wrong....

If Crunked is the past tense state of being Crunky? If so, is this what you had in mind?







I saw this in the convenience store here in Korea and it immediately reminded me of your post earlier.

Edit: Added this: Orthos gets Crunky!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Leekster said:


> I'm lovin my new Phantom in the 777 tonight.
> Beautiful design. The lume is very cool.
> 
> Still not sure what shade of blue it is...But I love the optional crown guards. Left them off tonight to get thru security easier.
> ...


What a cool pic!
And here I was happy with mine in my habitat but yours blows mine out of the water.










I always wanted to be a pilot. I still do but what I really like are the big planes. Hopefully in my next life!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Leekster said:


> That is so funny you mentioned the bezel.
> I actually had it set for Sao Paulo and set it back to 12 just for the picture!
> 
> Below is the first picture before setting it.
> ...


My F/O last week told me he knows you. He has one of the ''Naval Aviator'' limited-edition watches, MAT if I remember correctly. Rare to see something other than an Ironman or G-Shock, so we talked about watches for a bit and WUS came up. I don't think he's on here. Yet...


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Small world!!

Very cool! I think I see beers and war stories in our future....

In other news.. This is hilarious:






Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

taike said:


> Are there no vegan selections?













Sonic_driftwood said:


> Ya know what everybody is not loving?
> 
> The middle seat. Gawd I hate my travel service. Must be nice to have either right or left.


For serious. Can WUS pool their resources and get a G650ER? I heard they could go non-stop from NY to East Asian in like 8-9hours. That would be wayyyyy better than the 14 hour commercial flight to Seoul, not looking forward to that at all...



kendalw3 said:


> Doc, I think you spelled it wrong....
> 
> If Crunked is the past tense state of being Crunky? If so, is this what you had in mind?
> View attachment 7641258
> ...


Better be careful, they're monitoring you. A lot of times I like the korean/asian candies/chocolates more than the original American versions. They tend to be not so sugary sweet.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

@docvail

Just curious, and I truly don't mean anything tacit by the question, why is there a price difference between the Naecken white and vintage? Is it expectation of demand?

Thank you! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> @docvail
> 
> Just curious, and I truly don't mean anything tacit by the question, why is there a price difference between the Naecken white and vintage? Is it expectation of demand?
> 
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-...-trading-docvail-2914058-47.html#post26253570


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Makes sense. Thank you for your reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> I have no idea what I seem to have missed, but whatever it was, let's stay classy, San Diego.
> 
> My guy at the factory tells me they should be sending me the samples next week. I've learned not to put all my faith in those sorts of estimates, but for whatever it's worth, there you are - best case scenario, I've got them next week.
> 
> ...





docvail said:


> Please, don't be the guy who emails me one minute past midnight Sunday morning to say, "It's 'next week' Chris. Got those samples yet? How about posting some pics?"
> 
> "Next week" is seven days long. When I get the samples, I'll post pics. Please be patient. I'm not one of those, "I've got other stuff going on in my life" guys. Not at all. This is really all I've got going on. I really don't do anything else. Trust me, when I get them, you'll know.


And now it seems I won't be getting them before the 13th.

Ugh. I'm so far past not trying to kick the football. I don't even run at it anymore.

"Whatya got there, Lucy? A football? That's nice. You keep holding it in place, I'll come back later and see if you're both still there."

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> And now it seems I won't be getting them before the 13th.
> 
> Ugh. I'm so far past not trying to kick the football. I don't even run at it anymore.
> 
> ...


No problem. We seem to be doing a good job of occupying ourselves with commentary while we wait...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

docvail said:


> And now it seems I won't be getting them before the 13th.
> 
> Ugh. I'm so far past not trying to kick the football. I don't even run at it anymore.
> 
> ...



















_Nice try subs...nice try..._


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> View attachment 7662746
> 
> 
> View attachment 7662762
> ...


i still don't understand why Seiko lumed the second hand's counterweight on most of their diver. Has anyone found the reasoning?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

domoon said:


> i still don't understand why Seiko lumed the second hand's counterweight on most of their diver. Has anyone found the reasoning?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


So it can't be confused with the minute hand.

On a diver you just need the second hand to be lumed so you can see movement - not to time anything to the second.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> So it can't be confused with the minute hand.
> 
> On a diver you just need the second hand to be lumed so you can see movement - not to time anything to the second.


Wouldn't the difference in their speed differentiate them? I mean, one's constantly moving, the other's movement is imperceptible.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I can see Brad's point. My Thunderbolt has a very bold white second hand. Sometimes a quick glance at the time requires a second glance to differentiate between the minute and second hand.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> So it can't be confused with the minute hand.
> 
> On a diver you just need the second hand to be lumed so you can see movement - not to time anything to the second.


And the reason you need to see movement is to be certain your watch is actually working when diving. If it stopped, you'd know because the lumped second hand would stand still, then you'd surface. Of course I'm the only id10T that dives with an automatic watch and not a computer!


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Possible dumb question that may have been addressed. Is the Santa Cruz a tribute to a certain watch? I recognize the design cues of all the other ones. This seems to be the outlier. It's also my favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> And the reason you need to see movement is to be certain your watch is actually working when diving. If it stopped, you'd know because the lumped second hand would stand still, then you'd surface. Of course I'm the only id10T that dives with an automatic watch and not a computer!


What if the second hand is **** lumped?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Possible dumb question that may have been addressed. Is the Santa Cruz a tribute to a certain watch? I recognize the design cues of all the other ones. This seems to be the outlier. It's also my favorite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's sort of a non-GMT non-Pepsi-bezel PanAm, or an homage to the 'oreo cookie' sub (though the bezel was black, not blue).


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> What if the second hand is **** lumped?


Why would there be lumps of poop on it?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Why would there be lumps of poop on it?


I don't know!


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

GlenRoiland said:


> Why would there be lumps of poop on it?


Is that going to add to the thickness?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I like my oatmeal lumpy.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> I like my oatmeal lumpy.


Lol. That song still cracks me up.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

How many lumps, Pete Puma?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Is that going to add to the thickness?


By at least a number 2


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Glen, keeping it real since 2016!

Thats the third and fourth time you've made me laugh out loud. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

GlenRoiland said:


> How many lumps, Pete Puma?


Ooh, ooh! Sorry I missed my cue, Doctor. I'm in Portland tonight visiting a friend and a few of his favorite bars including Hale Pele (Tiki).

Ehem. "(in my coffee), I wanna whole lotta lumps!" EEEE-eeeee!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Glen, keeping it real since 2016!
> 
> Thats the third and fourth time you've made me laugh out loud.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son has this friend he has known since 4th grade. Starting in junior high school this kid began asking every girl out that would talk with him. He is not athletic. He is not intelligent. He is not good looking. His personality is ok. He is an overall good kid. I keep telling my son that just by sheer numbers he will eventually succeed. He will end up with some beautiful lady by his side due to his sheer volume and persistence.

Even an a blind squirrel gets an occasional acorn.....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Finally, Glen, proof that you are in fact the grown version of Damone from Fast Times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Finally, Glen, proof that you are in fact the grown version of Damone from Fast Times.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never saw it, I'll have to take your word. Not sure if that's a compliment or a dig?

although coming from you I can take a pretty safe guess......


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Not a dig. Here's the quote:

Mike Damone: I mean don't just walk in. You move across the room. And you don't talk to her. You use your face. You use your body. You use everything. That's what I do. I mean I just send out this vibe and I have personally found that women do respond. I mean, something happens. 
Mark Ratner: Well, naturally something happens. I mean, you put the vibe out to 30 million chicks, something is gonna happen. 
Mike Damone: That's the idea, Rat. That's the attitude. 
Mark Ratner: The attitude? 
Mike Damone: Yeah! The attitude dictates that you don't care whether she comes, stays, lays, or prays. I mean whatever happens, your toes are still tappin'. Now when you got that, then you have the attitude. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

I love the dial and hands on the Scorpene, but I'm not really a fan of dive watches.
I know I've seen the look before, but can anyone help with other current watches with that look?

I can think of Sinn and Geckota, (but I'm not counting Seiko mods). Is Sinn the originator?

I guess I'm still undecided. If I bow out then hey, one more Scorpene for the rest. But still, I'd like to search out that dial design a bit more and check out some other affordable alternatives.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

velvet396 said:


> I love the dial and hands on the Scorpene, but I'm not really a fan of dive watches.
> I know I've seen the look before, but can anyone help with other current watches with that look?
> 
> I can think of Sinn and Geckota, (but I'm not counting Seiko mods). Is Sinn the originator?
> ...


It's a pilot dial, inspired by cockpit clocks. There are literally hundreds, if not thousands of watches with that dial design. Look at the Acionna and Phantom from Lew & Huey, Sinn, Bell & Ross, Gavox, Techne, and many others.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Appreciate it.
You'd think with the amount of time I spend casually looking at this site and watchrecon, I would have picked up on that.
I think it's that exact font and precise proportion of black, white, hour/minute markers. Perhaps so clean in your latest interpretation that I thought of Sinn.

I have been looking at Pilot watches lately, but I think it's this 12 3 6 9 layout that stands out enough that I thought it was considered a different category.
Typically what I've been seeing are those with the Triangle and two dots in place of the 12, with 1-11 around the dial.
EDIT: Just found this thread, never thought to search for 3 6 9 12 before.

FYI the first watch I ever purchased (as in, not received as a gift), and my first mechanical, was the Riccardo.
If that helps offset the annoyingness of being a (2 year) noob.



docvail said:


> It's a pilot dial, inspired by cockpit clocks. There are literally hundreds, if not thousands of watches with that dial design. Look at the Acionna and Phantom from Lew & Huey, Sinn, Bell & Ross, Gavox, Techne, and many others.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Does anybody else think the vintage Nacken would look sweet on a jubilee bracelet?

Nobody?

Well, guess it's just me then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Does anybody else think the vintage Nacken would look sweet on a jubilee bracelet?
> 
> Nobody?
> 
> ...


Oh yeah!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

hwa said:


> Not a dig. Here's the quote:
> 
> Mike Damone: I mean don't just walk in. You move across the room. And you don't talk to her. You use your face. You use your body. You use everything. That's what I do. I mean I just send out this vibe and I have personally found that women do respond. I mean, something happens.
> Mark Ratner: Well, naturally something happens. I mean, you put the vibe out to 30 million chicks, something is gonna happen.
> ...


You gotta give a visual. And who in the world has NOT seen "Fast Times at Ridgemont High"?

Mike Damone


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Rocat said:


> You gotta give a visual. And who in the world has NOT seen "Fast Times at Ridgemont High"?
> 
> Mike Damone


Umm....thought we covered that.....me.

I have seen VERY few movies preferring to actually experience life....

(intentionally being a wise guy trying to have fun....no offense intended!)

but...seriously I have seen fewer movies than most people I know...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I haven't either.

And I do like watching movies!

Guess that makes 1 more to add to the list....


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

kendalw3 said:


> I haven't either.
> 
> And I do like watching movies!
> 
> Guess that makes 1 more to add to the list....


Two words for you, K: In. Flight. What else you gonna do? (Please do not answer).


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep. Flying home Friday. 14 hrs. Can do!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Will there be other sizes for these sub homages? Or just the standard 40mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

velvet396 said:


> I love the dial and hands on the Scorpene, but I'm not really a fan of dive watches.
> I know I've seen the look before, but can anyone help with other current watches with that look?
> 
> I can think of Sinn and Geckota, (but I'm not counting Seiko mods). Is Sinn the originator?
> ...


Well, seeing that I'm planning to get the Scorpene myself, I should be very glad to have one less competitor. But the fact is that while I've seen many similar looking watches around and like how they look, none of them have managed to take the money from my wallet. I'd hate for you to miss out on a great watch!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

maccasvanquish said:


> Will there be other sizes for these sub homages? Or just the standard 40mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure 40mm qualifies as standard...


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

When I said standard, I realize that wasn't the best choice of words. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

maccasvanquish said:


> When I said standard, I realize that wasn't the best choice of words.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saying because after searching extensively over a long period of time, it's really a few that offer a quality homage at 40mm. There are great watches out there but 90% are >43mm.

Dimensions of the NTH are a huge attractive IMO.

Cheers!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Interesting. I've found the opposite. I've found lots of nice options but found them to be the smaller 40mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Would you share a couple models? I'm set on NTH but I'd like to learn about those. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

maccasvanquish said:


> Interesting. I've found the opposite. I've found lots of nice options but found them to be the smaller 40mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be interested to learn as well..I've owned and sold Steinhart O1V and CW C60 because they're all > 40mm.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Regardless of the wrist size I think 40mm is closer to the original/vintage Submariner size than the modern trend of 42-46mm size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

They're all going to be 40mm this time around.

I'm kind of curious how many other 40mm sub homages are out there, too. I sort of banked my entire year and the launch of this brand on the idea that these will appeal to an under-served niche.

If my friends were all lying to me, I'm gonna be really pissed.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> They're all going to be 40mm this time around.
> 
> I'm kind of curious how many other 40mm sub homages are out there, too. I sort of banked my entire year and the launch of this brand on the idea that these will appeal to an under-served niche.
> 
> If my friends were all lying to me, I'm gonna be really pissed.


I don't think there is a proper homage in the 40mm range. I believe only Tiger Concepts offers the small size, but again the NTN is in a complete different league!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> I don't think there is a proper homage in the 40mm range. I believe only Tiger Concepts offers the small size, but again the NTN is in a complete different league!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


NTN?

Who the hell are they, now?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nuttin, also nod to nothing


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep. The Nut Butlers make them.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> I don't think there is a proper homage in the 40mm range. I believe only Tiger Concepts offers the small size, but again the NTN is in a complete different league!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


The Squale 1545 is 40mm; MKII Kingston is 39mm...I can't think of any others off the top of my head.

EDIT: After looking around the interwebs I can't find much else at 40mm. Judging from this thread alone I'd say folks are pretty stoked about having a 40mm option.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GregoryD said:


> The Squale 1545 is 40mm; MKII Kingston is 39mm...I can't think of any others off the top of my head.
> 
> EDIT: After looking around the interwebs I can't find much else at 40mm. Judging from this thread alone I'd say folks are pretty stoked about having a 40mm option.


That's the thing - the Squale is an homage to the newer subs (crown shoulders, cyclops, merc hands). There was a used Kingston for sale on f29 about a week ago - it sold for >$2300.

There really aren't very many affordable options in the 40mm +/- range.

By the way - Kingston - 20 ATM, 14.5mm thick.

Squale - 20 ATM, 12.1mm thick.

Tiger Concepts - they recommend you don't take it swimming. No thickness listed on their site, at least not one I could find.

NTH - 30 ATM, 11.5mm thick.

You want a good quality yet affordable vintage-style (big crown, no crown guards), <42mm, <14mm thick sub with legit WR, double-domed AR sapphire crystal and fully-lumed bezel, in a wide choice of colors and styles with date/no-date options?

Uhmmm...it's these, or start shopping ebay for a build-it-yourself project.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> They're all going to be 40mm this time around.
> 
> I'm kind of curious how many other 40mm sub homages are out there, too. I sort of banked my entire year and the launch of this brand on the idea that these will appeal to an under-served niche.
> 
> If my friends were all lying to me, I'm gonna be really pissed.


Weird! This appears the be the one thing your friends HAVEN'T lied to you about!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> That's the thing - the Squale is an homage to the newer subs (crown shoulders, cyclops, merc hands). There was a used Kingston for sale on f29 about a week ago - it sold for >$2300.
> 
> There really aren't very many affordable options in the 40mm +/- range.
> 
> ...


Here you are, doc, still shilling like a carnie at post 2,000 and whatever. You had us at post #1. April Fools is over. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

It is now April. Where are the actual pics and specs of these watches?


David


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Uhh...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> It is now April. Where are the actual pics and specs of these watches?
> 
> David


Tell me that this didn't just happen ....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, Texas has its own rules. Haven't you heard?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> It is now April. Where are the actual pics and specs of these watches?
> 
> David


You didn't see them? You have to read the whole thread to find them...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Hey, the man has already paid hard-earned money for this preorder, he's entitled to show up and start demanding information without reading the thread.

Wait, what?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess "beginning" of April gives you until the 14th at 23:59.

;-)



hwa said:


> We should hopefully start pre-orders no later than mid- to late April, or early May, and start production no more than 30 days later, with delivery targeted for late summer or early fall.
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm reading the above post, and I keep seeing the words "expected, hopefully, and targeted." I can't find the words "will, must, or guaranteed." 

Still, I think everyone should get their money back!

Oh, wait....

Meanwhile, back to the funny stuff.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Doc has obviously failed to deliver.
We should forget the NTH line and just go get the other subs that are 40mm, 11.5mm thick, Hi Beat with 300m WR. 
Wait, wut?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

And NOW we get comedians. Har har har.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey, we have to stay entertained without taking our eye off the price!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok, how many 300m WR, hi beat, 40mm, 11.5mm thick Subs does it take to change a light bulb?








One. There is only one....


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> Ok, how many 300m WR, hi beat, 40mm, 11.5mm thick Subs does it take to change a light bulb?


None, their hands are too busy telling time.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> You didn't see them? You have to read the whole thread to find them...


I went through about 90 pages and only saw renders. What page are they on?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

::whoosh::



Dec1968 said:


> I went through about 90 pages and only saw renders. What page are they on?


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> ::whoosh::












I type butter on mah phon


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I went through about 90 pages and only saw renders. What page are they on?


Renders are all they are. Protos forthcoming. Preorders not yet open. All this, and more, can be read in post no. 1.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Here you are, doc, still shilling like a carnie at post 2,000 and whatever. You had us at post #1. April Fools is over. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Doc has obviously failed to deliver.
> We should forget the NTH line and just go get the other subs that are 40mm, 11.5mm thick, Hi Beat with 300m WR.
> Wait, wut?


You know what doesn't fail to deliver?

This thread.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> You know what doesn't fail to deliver?
> 
> This thread.


I've had at LEAST one laugh-out-loud moment from this thread every day for the last couple of weeks. And that's important, because I'm completely over watches, and just here for the funny stuff.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm just going to leave these here.

You guys feel free to use them as you see fit...









































Make sure you save that last one, I'm certain it will come in handy, but be careful you don't wear it out. The warranties on these buttons are all expired.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hwa said:


> Renders are all they are. Protos forthcoming. Preorders not yet open. All this, and more, can be read in post no. 1.


Seen the renders. Want a real picture. Renders aren't close enough.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Seen the renders. Want a real picture. Renders aren't close enough.


Soon enough....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Seen the renders. Want a real picture. Renders aren't close enough.


Well, then, doc had just better get to it.

Hey, Doc, the Texan says get off yer a$$ and get us real pics.

Hey, Texan, Doc's a Philadelphian. I cant print his response. This is a family site.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hwa said:


> Well, then, doc had just better get to it.
> 
> Hey, Doc, the Texan says get off yer a$$ and get us real pics.
> 
> Hey, Texan, Doc's a Philadelphian. I cant print his response. This is a family site.


I'm originally from Rhode Island. Not scared of anything......and we have a lot of Second Amendment supporters here....LOL!!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm originally from Rhode Island. Not scared of anything......and we have a lot of Second Amendment supporters here....LOL!!


You have to have at least four funny posts before you can see any photos. And updawg. You need updawg.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> You have to have at least four funny posts before you can see any photos. And updawg. You need updawg.


That's one for you. Three to go...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> That's one for you. Three to go...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> You have to have at least four funny posts before you can see any photos. And updawg. You need updawg.


Yeah you apparently haven't read my posts elsewhere......


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Yeah you apparently haven't read my posts elsewhere......


I don't venture out of f71 much. Not funny enough out there. Too much sturm und drang...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I think he means you've missed his jokes, he's told more than 4 of them, and so should be able to see the pics.

Where's the joke judge?










dmjonez said:


> I don't venture out of f71 much. Not funny enough out there. Too much sturm und drang...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

There really are no words which can adequately express the regret I feel over not naming my new brand "Sturm & Drang", and making sure everyone knew to pronounce it "und" not "and". 

It's like first semester-freshman year all over again.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> I think he means you've missed his jokes, he's told more than 4 of them, and so should be able to see the pics.
> 
> Where's the joke judge?
> 
> View attachment 7692514


Outside of this thread? Doesn't count.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

well, atleast nobody show up at doc's door yet and threaten him to show the prototype pic :|
PINE A64 Creators Receive Death Threats over Kickstarter Campaign - eTeknix


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

hwa said:


> I think he means you've missed his jokes, he's told more than 4 of them, and so should be able to see the pics.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> Outside of this thread? Doesn't count.


Why didn't I take the BLUE pill?.....


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Why didn't I take the BLUE pill?.....


Because it smelled like a chimichanga?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Renders were enough for the commander. The inmates are getting restless....


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> They're all going to be 40mm this time around.
> 
> I'm kind of curious how many other 40mm sub homages are out there, too. I sort of banked my entire year and the launch of this brand on the idea that these will appeal to an under-served niche.
> 
> If my friends were all lying to me, I'm gonna be really pissed.


I think you've already listed them. In my mind there's things like the Tiger Concept, Ticino Sea Viper and Tisell, all of which are nice but (oh god I bet I'm about to start a fight) in a lower "build quality" bracket than the new NTH watches. Then there's things like Squale and Chris Ward in the "Swiss, quite decent" bracket and I think it's those that you're competing with.

As a small wristed guy, the new NTH competes directly with me getting a second C60 Pro 38mm, and in this case wins: I haven't bought an L&H despite wanting to, so I'm keen to try something from you. It's 11.5mm thick, which is awesome. I don't have a 9015 in my collection so I'm curious about that. I haven't tried a snowflake hand watch, so I'm curious there too. The alternative which I have been eyeing for a while is the vintage styled C60, but it's more money, thicker, and (likely) actually less exclusive than one of the NTHs.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> I think you've already listed them. In my mind there's things like the Tiger Concept, Ticino Sea Viper and Tisell, all of which are nice but (oh god I bet I'm about to start a fight) in a lower "build quality" bracket than the new NTH watches. Then there's things like Squale and Chris Ward in the "Swiss, quite decent" bracket and I think it's those that you're competing with.
> 
> As a small wristed guy, the new NTH competes directly with me getting a second C60 Pro 38mm, and in this case wins: I haven't bought an L&H despite wanting to, so I'm keen to try something from you. It's 11.5mm thick, which is awesome. I don't have a 9015 in my collection so I'm curious about that. I haven't tried a snowflake hand watch, so I'm curious there too. The alternative which I have been eyeing for a while is the vintage styled C60, but it's more money, thicker, and (likely) actually less exclusive than one of the NTHs.


Welp. You've sold me. Shut up and take my money!

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> Welp. You've sold me. Shut up and take my money!


Excellent!

Wait. What? Uhm, role reversal feels really weird.

No! *You* shut up and take *my* money!

Yeah!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Why didn't I take the BLUE pill?.....


Ok, that counts. Doc, tell that model to suit up.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

does it count if I don't get it?



dmjonez said:


> Ok, that counts. Doc, tell that model to suit up.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> does it count if I don't get it?


Ummm, maybe. You can call the next one. Count or not count. But if a third party admits it made him lose control of some bodily function, and THAT'S funny, then it will have to count...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Gotta go to work. No internet in Puerto Vallarta. Nobody be funny until I get back.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Vaporware until real pics show up. Sorry guys. I'm a realist. 


David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hwa said:


> does it count if I don't get it?


Someone who admits not seeing The Matrix is allowed to vote?

Scary thread.....


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

canuck1977 said:


> I think you've already listed them. In my mind there's things like the Tiger Concept, Ticino Sea Viper and Tisell, all of which are nice but (oh god I bet I'm about to start a fight) in a lower "build quality" bracket than the new NTH watches. Then there's things like Squale and Chris Ward in the "Swiss, quite decent" bracket and I think it's those that you're competing with.
> 
> As a small wristed guy, the new NTH competes directly with me getting a second C60 Pro 38mm, and in this case wins: I haven't bought an L&H despite wanting to, so I'm keen to try something from you. It's 11.5mm thick, which is awesome. I don't have a 9015 in my collection so I'm curious about that. I haven't tried a snowflake hand watch, so I'm curious there too. The alternative which I have been eyeing for a while is the vintage styled C60, but it's more money, thicker, and (likely) actually less exclusive than one of the NTHs.


I think its a good comparison, got a C60 pro during the Christmas sale and if that would have been at the same time as the NTH's i would've struggled to make a decision.

Though, the NTH would probably have come out ahead just due to the fact I think these will be very hard to get a hold of a year from now.

Though at the same time I think they're very comparable I think (I'm comparing the nacken) that I dont have any reservations about owning both (keep in mind my collection is still inn the 'Only one of each type phase')

Overall i'm very excited, while its not somthing that bothers me with the c60, 
I am excited about the thickness (or should i say thinness?) of the NTH's.

Sent through the jungle telegraph


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Someone who admits not seeing The Matrix is allowed to vote?
> 
> Scary thread.....


I saw it. Didn't care for it. Keanu sucked in everything but Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure. He's astoundingly bad. I think he's made of wood.

And Fishburn is deeply overrated, except in blackish. He's great in that.

Other than that, i have no idea what you're going on about. Whatdya mean you're a realist? Nobody here is buying vaporware, whatever that is. Doc delivers real watches for real money, to those realists who understand time realities on design and manufacturing processes.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Gotta go to work. No internet in Puerto Vallarta. Nobody be funny until I get back.


That's 2


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Vaporware until real pics show up. Sorry guys. I'm a realist.
> 
> David


Yeah, Chris is known for making vaporware. Just like when he showed the renders for the Phantom and never delivered. Oh, wait.








Good luck being a realist and not buying cool watches while you can. When you see everyone's pics, make sure to update us on what you think. Personally, I cannot wait to hear your thoughts, just dying to know.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hwa said:


> I saw it. Didn't care for it. Keanu sucked in everything but Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure. He's astoundingly bad. I think he's made of wood.
> 
> And Fishburn is deeply overrated, except in blackish. He's great in that.
> 
> Other than that, i have no idea what you're going on about. Whatdya mean you're a realist? Nobody here is buying vaporware, whatever that is. Doc delivers real watches for real money, to those realists who understand time realities on design and manufacturing processes.


Yeah was cracking a joke....look up.....you'll see it flying over your head....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

These pretzels are making me thirsty......






David


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> Yeah, Chris is known for making vaporware. Just like when he showed the renders for the Phantom and never delivered. Oh, wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post that alongside the render, and let the skeptics see both how good Rusty is, and how faithful execution is to design. Then maybe the skeptics will understand why the fanboys are fans.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> Post that alongside the render, and let the skeptics see both how good Rusty is, and how faithful execution is to design. Then maybe the skeptics will understand why the fanboys are fans.


You know, normally I would but I have the feeling that we are not dealing with a skeptic here, but a good old troll. The "friendly" behavior is a telltale sign.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> You know, normally I would but I have the feeling that we are not dealing with a skeptic here, but a good old troll. The "friendly" behavior is a telltale sign.


So because I asked to see a watch I'm now a troll? You guys aren't all that friendly if that's how you treat a newbie to your 'closed loop thread'.

Hey Doc, your fans are part of the problem. 
I'm genuinely interested but I hate renders.

Get over it.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Yeah was cracking a joke....look up.....you'll see it flying over your head....


A floating candy does not make a turtle hungry, but a hungry turtle makes a candy float.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm genuinely interested but I hate renders.


Don't look at the renders then. And come back later for pics. Problem solved. I'm happy to help.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> Don't look at the renders then. And come back later for pics. Problem solved. I'm happy to help.


Guess I can't express an opinion at all. Nice group of folks in this thread (not). Every one of you is making me not want this watch, which sucks, because the renders look good.

But you guys are not looking good.

Sad.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

(something I said in the heat of the moment - redacted)


David


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Let's parking lot this topic and get back to discussing optional crown guards, lumpy **** lume, Pantone color codes, chimichangas and titanium bands?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> So because I asked to see a watch I'm now a troll? You guys aren't all that friendly if that's how you treat a newbie to your 'closed loop thread'.
> 
> Hey Doc, your fans are part of the problem.
> I'm genuinely interested but I hate renders.
> ...


You "hate" renders? Thats a good use of energy.

Lets recap: you walk into a crowded room. Start hollering for things that not only dont yet exist, but which you can tell dont exist just by reading the first post of the thread then your pants get in a bunch when its pointed out that patience is required, then you get insulting.

Im sure doc will cry a river over any loss of your business.

On the other hand, you could look in the mirror, recalibrate, chill out, and join the fun. Not everyone gets knocked around here, just those who beg for it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Let's parking lot this topic and get back to discussing optional crown guards, lumpy **** lume, Pantone color codes, chimichangas and titanium bands?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait. There are gonna be titanium bands? But they wont match the case.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hwa said:


> You "hate" renders? Thats a good use of energy.
> 
> Lets recap: you walk into a crowded room. Start hollering for things that not only dont yet exist, but which you can tell dont exist just by reading the first post of the thread then your pants get in a bunch when its pointed out that patience is required, then you get insulting.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Now because of people like YOU I won't be interested in this watch anymore.

All I asked for was a real picture. Went through the entire thread and saw the dates (that have come and gone) and saw no real pictures.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Oh my goodness. I love this place. Between this and the bargains thread, best free entertainment around. 

Chris, I think you owe Andrew a beer.

EDIT: If he's not drunk already, that is.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

"I hate renders." "The renders look good."

Donald, is that you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> Welp. You've sold me. Shut up and take my money!


You heard it here first! Doc is giving away money with each NTH Sub bought...

Sweet!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hwa said:


> "I hate renders." "The renders look good."
> 
> Donald, is that you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that is me, but I'm not Donald and I can only guess that's someone else.

I have to speak up and defend myself here. I

Yes I hate renders when I wish to see the actual product. Yes, the render looks good. So whats the problem with stating what we all feel anyways? I want to see the real thing just like all of you.

I read the entire thread in one day, excited for this watch. Everything about it seems exciting and exactly what I would like to purchase and wear proudly.

I looked at the dates and timelines provided (and sequentially) and tried to find a real image. The fact that I was adamant means I have an opinion, no more. I'm not attacking anyone. But you guys all banded together to attack me for expressing an opinion and disturbing your precious ecosystem. Not very friendly.....

Sorry for speaking up.

Now I know the rules of this thread are to shut up and be a good boy. Not cool at all. And the way you treat a new guy is atrocious. Makes me feel very unwelcome to participate in this thread.

To whoever submitted me as a troll, thanks. I got a nasty little note from an Admin. That was rather unexpected - actually, no, it fits right in line with how you have all treated me.

This thread has caused me nothing but issues.

I've been a member of this forum since January 2014 and have had many lovely and fun conversations with many people and made many many friends. I recommend this site to countless people on a daily basis in the hopes to bring more people in to our lovely corner of the world.

In reality, if any of you knew me and actually spent any time getting to know me here, you'd find I am an engaging and very helpful person on these forums. I'm not the 'go use search yourself' kind of guy. I will gladly help anyone who has questions, PM them with answers if it's too detailed, and am always happy to help anyone out and tell them they have a lovely watch. I am eager to make someone feel good about their watch.

This thread is not at all what I expected from a group of watch lovers. Honestly, you should all be ashamed of yourselves for how you lambasted me for asking a question. Not one of you was cordial or polite. From the word 'go' everyone jumped on my case.

That's sad.

This thread in particular has been the opposite of a wonderful experience on WUS.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> I have no idea what I seem to have missed, but whatever it was, let's stay classy, San Diego.
> 
> My guy at the factory tells me they should be sending me the samples next week. I've learned not to put all my faith in those sorts of estimates, but for whatever it's worth, there you are - best case scenario, I've got them next week.
> 
> ...





docvail said:


> Please, don't be the guy who emails me one minute past midnight Sunday morning to say, "It's 'next week' Chris. Got those samples yet? How about posting some pics?"
> 
> "Next week" is seven days long. When I get the samples, I'll post pics. Please be patient. I'm not one of those, "I've got other stuff going on in my life" guys. Not at all. This is really all I've got going on. I really don't do anything else. Trust me, when I get them, you'll know.





docvail said:


> And now it seems I won't be getting them before the 13th.
> 
> Ugh. I'm so far past not trying to kick the football. I don't even run at it anymore.
> 
> ...


I think i'll leave this here to the guy askinh for real photo (maybe put this on the first post too if not yet?)

So, yah, there's no bacon yet.

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

hwa said:


> Not everyone gets knocked around here, just those who beg for it.


Please knock me around... I like that sort of thing.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Well things went sour overnight eh?

Honestly, I don't mind stupid questions, redundant questions or not wanting to read through an entire thread to try to grasp all the facts. I get that it's not the easiest thing to go through multiple pages, all the while figuring out what's fact and what isn't. 
These are all points that could be and have been handled in good fun. If you've noticed the overarching theme of this thread, it's a lot of messing around going in multiple directions. You will also notice you weren't the first to ask questions that was met with sarcasm.

Now, when you start being outright insulting and labeling everyone in the thread as some blind faith fanboy (I don't even own a L&H piece at the moment so can I still be a fanboy?), well it's no longer all that good natured is it?

The specs are out and they are great.
The renders are out and they look awesome.
Pictures are coming at some point (the faq says mid-late April by the way, not April 1st).
The big thing to note is there really isn't much out there that's close to what's being discussed here.

But if you still want to be combative and insult the other members who are excited for the offering as fanboys...


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Yes that is me, but I'm not Donald and I can only guess that's someone else.
> 
> I have to speak up and defend myself here. I
> 
> ...


Hey man, it's cool. I know you got the brunt of several folks with pent up anguish.
And you definitely should NOT have been reported to the admins for trolling.

Anyway, you may have missed the post where Doc said he wouldn't have the protos till at least the 13th, no biggie. With nearly 3000 posts it's easy to miss one..

And I happen to like Keanu, did anyone see John Wick?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Well things went sour overnight eh?
> 
> Honestly, I don't mind stupid questions, redundant questions or not wanting to read through an entire thread to try to grasp all the facts. I get that it's not the easiest thing to go through multiple pages, all the while figuring out what's fact and what isn't.
> These are all points that could be and have been handled in good fun. If you've noticed the overarching theme of this thread, it's a lot of messing around going in multiple directions. You will also notice you weren't the first to ask questions that was met with sarcasm.
> ...


Not being combative at all, and I am shocked that's the message being given about me. All I did was ask a question and I got attacked.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

gimme a minute.

actually, while we're on the subject, I don't think I, or several others around here, are all that quiet and good. This thread, plus the LH thread, always reminds me of playing pickup tackle football as a kid. Game goes on forever, you twist an ankle, bust a lip, break a nose, and ALWAYS come back for more.

Recent discussion also warrants repetition of what I've posted before, offered by my father to me as "advice": If you walk into a crowded room stone sober, but everyone in it tells you you're drunk, you may as well lie down. Hey, Texas, if you didn't mean to rile folks up, here's some friendly advice, and I mean it in a friendly way:











tknospdr said:


> Please knock me around... I like that sort of thing.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

hwa said:


> View attachment 7698922


What sort of bull$h1t mirror is that? I looked into it and didn't see my reflection.
Jebus Doc, I really hope your lume is better than this mirror.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

tknospdr said:


> Hey man, it's cool. I know you got the brunt of several folks with pent up anguish.
> And you definitely should NOT have been reported to the admins for trolling.
> 
> Anyway, you may have missed the post where Doc said he wouldn't have the protos till at least the 13th, no biggie. With nearly 3000 posts it's easy to miss one..
> ...


John Wick was awesome. I understand there's a second one coming out soon. Can't wait. I have my copy on Plex and watch it often.

Dude, *thank you* for being understanding. That makes all the difference. I got ganged up on and for a group to just latch on to me for asking the same question that's been asked a lot was totally uncalled for. Sometimes all that has to happen is to let it go......but that's not how I was treated at all.

I got roasted (AND reported......). It's obvious who reported me but I'm not going to make it personal by DM'ing them and continuing a useless argument that I never asked for in the first place. If they want to make amends and apologize and smooth it over, I'm more than happy to have a civil and hopefully jovial DM conversation with them and we can walk away as friends. That would be awesome!

I don't want any enemies nor do I set out to make any. I think this watch (from the renders) looks great. I was hoping to make a few new friends here, but the tone in this thread has really turned me off.

No other thread has been this way. Not one of them. Makes me sad to be honest. I expected more from fellow WUS'ers.

I remember how it was being brand new a few years ago and how helpful everyone was when I got into this. This isn't how we should treat someone who is new and has questions. We should welcome then to the thread, tell them nice things, remind them that there are answers there in the thread but still try to help them out. That's been my experience and my mission when I join a thread. Feel free to check out my posts and see it. In Steinhart and Seiko threads I am one of the first ones to help out anyone who is new or has questions. That's because I remember being new and needing help. So I pass it forward.

I hope this serves as a wake up call to those in this thread who participated in bashing me. I didn't start a fight. I asked a question. I did not expect to have so many people gang up on me or treat me as I am stupid or give me grief over having an opinion. I had to get defensive and if that upset anyone, I apologize.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Thanks. Now because of people like YOU I won't be interested in this watch anymore.
> 
> All I asked for was a real picture. Went through the entire thread and saw the dates (that have come and gone) and saw no real pictures.


Oh c'mon man, relax! If this is all it takes to remove your interest off the watch then you should thank the forum from not letting you spend money on something you don't really want!

You'll see a lot of friendly push and pull on the only watchmaker I know who dares interact in public like this but the reality is that from post one it's plenty clear that the announcement was made for the intro of the models. This was followed by blurred out renderings and then the full release. Prototype pictures are in the making with docvail being very clear that the prototypes are delayed to the 14th at least.

My suggestion, simply read docvail' posts in detail and skip the rest of ours.

The watch is scheduled to be delivered in September. We have plenty of time and I rather wait and let docvail take his time doing a great job.

Cheers.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Dude. You walked into this thread on post 2015 with this:



Dec1968 said:


> It is now April. Where are the actual pics and specs of these watches?
> 
> David


You claim to have been good-intentioned and asking a simple question, and I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. But that is not how it read to me and apparently a bunch of other folks. It read as demanding, presumptuous, and rude. It implied a lack of professionalism from Doc and projected a sense of entitlement from someone who had not participated in the previous 200 pages of discussion. And it's gone down-hill from there.

If you want to participate in the thread and share our anticipation for the production of these watches, great. If not, that's okay too. But if you can't see how your own behavior, mixed into the pot of piss and vinegar that this thread has been for weeks before you showed up, contributed to the treatment you've received, then there's not much more to say.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just found this awesome feature on WUS. You click a member's name, click through to their profile, then on the left hand side there's an 'Ignore User' link. Problem solved! We actually *can* ignore the trolls! I tend to err on the side of ignoring someone once they prove to be actively detracting from the thread (rather than just confused about something) because replying just gives them a platform.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Not being combative at all, and I am shocked that's the message being given about me. All I did was ask a question and I got attacked.


Mr. Friendly is shocked that people think he's not that nice. He only wanted a productive discussion. Yeah...


Dec1968 said:


> Vaporware until real pics show up. Sorry guys. I'm a realist.
> 
> David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Dude. You walked into this thread on post 2015 with this:
> 
> You claim to have been good-intentioned and asking a simple question, and I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. But that is not how it read to me and apparently a bunch of other folks. It read as demanding, presumptuous, and rude. It implied a lack of professionalism from Doc and projected a sense of entitlement from someone who had not participated in the previous 200 pages of discussion. And it's gone down-hill from there.
> 
> If you want to participate in the thread and share our anticipation for the production of these watches, great. If not, that's okay too. But if you can't see how your own behavior, mixed into the pot of piss and vinegar that this thread has been for weeks before you showed up, contributed to the treatment you've received, then there's not much more to say.


That question was benign completely. It's the problem with the written word.

No one asked if I was being a troll. No one DM'ed to find out. I asked a very specific question and to be honest, for me to know April shows I had to have at least read some of the forum to know that.

Then I got lambasted and all kinds of stuff. It was uncalled for. I would never take someone's first post in a forum that is obviously a question and beat the crap out of them like I was treated by many. Totally not a good way to welcome someone new. For all you knew I could have writing issues....and that's how I write. So a lot of assumptions were made about me from word one.

No one treated me with any level of kindness from that first post. Not one of you. Only one person has offered some form of respect and kindness and I replied in kind and even DM'ed them thanking them for their kindness.

I'm going to say this - so many of you are invested in this watch and eager - which is awesome, by the way, but to take your frustrations out on me for asking ONE QUESTION was totally uncalled for.

If I wanted to write a scathing style of question I would have done so. I did not call anyone out. I did not say anything mean. I did not say anything negative. All I did was ask a simple question.

I stated its the time given when the real product would be revealed to a degree and when will we see pictures. That's it.

Why you guys read more into that isn't my problem nor is it my responsibility. You guys should take a look into the same mirror you keep throwing at me via words and images (I would have said Images & Words but then I'd be on a Dream Theater kick....LOL).

I think I retrospect you can all (hopefully all) see that you all overreacted with my question now that you know the truth in what I was asking and how you all treated a newcomer.

You know it's ok to admit to everyone YOU GUYS were wrong too. Humility is a good thing. Especially among friends......

I've made it clear now multiple times I meant no harm in my question and was asking a sincere question. You guys all ganged up on me for it. So perhaps it's your turn to explain yourselves.......up to you.

I made the first move towards doing the right thing. Anyone else care to participate in that?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Ignore it is, then.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Dude. You walked into this thread on post 2015 with this:
> 
> You claim to have been good-intentioned and asking a simple question, and I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. But that is not how it read to me and apparently a bunch of other folks. It read as demanding, presumptuous, and rude. It implied a lack of professionalism from Doc and projected a sense of entitlement from someone who had not participated in the previous 200 pages of discussion. And it's gone down-hill from there.
> 
> If you want to participate in the thread and share our anticipation for the production of these watches, great. If not, that's okay too. But if you can't see how your own behavior, mixed into the pot of piss and vinegar that this thread has been for weeks before you showed up, contributed to the treatment you've received, then there's not much more to say.


Question: if I had added the words 'It's now April, and weren't we supposed to see pictures by now? Does anyone know when they'll be available?"

That was my intent. Honestly, if anyone overreacted it sure want me in the beginning. Not one of you is willing to admit that you jumped on me by assuming my intent. What does that say about the people in this thread and the community you are creating?

Try being nicer to newcomers maybe.....you guys sure weren't nice to me.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't we all just sandwich and makeup?

It was all an honest misunderstanding brought on by chimichanga indigestion, and maybe not enough little blue pills


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for recognizing you were misunderstood due to your choice of words, and expressing a degree of contrition. Welcome to the thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

taike said:


> Can't we all just sandwich and makeup?
> 
> It was all an honest misunderstanding brought on by chimichanga indigestion, and maybe not enough little blue pills


That's all I'm saying.....


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> That's all I'm saying.....


Ok, but hwa gets to be on top


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hwa said:


> Cool. Thanks for recognizing you were misunderstood due to your choice of words, and expressing a degree of contrition. Welcome to the thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So.....still jabbing at me.....as in 'my choice of words'......jeebus crow.....


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

n/m


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Zinzan said:


> I believe the specs are updated on Janistrading.com (but not complete on the first post of this thread). As mentioned, prototype photos are coming in the next few weeks.


Thank you!!!!

Now THAT'S how you answer a newcomer to your thread. With kindness and a real answer and not attacking them.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

For atonement you must venture into the wilderness wearing this, and only this for a full 9 days, sun and moon.









Then and only then will you be worthy of NTHdom.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

"So.....still jabbing at me.....as in 'my choice of words'......jeebus crow....."



Yes that's correct! It was a terrible choice of words at the worse possible time in the life of this thread, but even that is fine as long as you're down to earth enough to recognize that asking about the pictures on April 1 when before that there had been plenty of jokes about it is bad timing and bad tone. That's why you set yourself up for what followed and it would take a second to just chill and move on. But noooooo.... you want everyone in the thread to bend over backwards clearing you from any poor manners and putting it all on us for misunderstanding.

And now hwa offers a little olive branch to just put this behind and you keep at it???!!!! Man, you're beginning to make me wonder what in the world is your deal?

If you don't want to be pummeled or worse, completely ignored, just tone it down and enjoy the ride.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's the updated timeline:

I'm expecting to receive the prototypes mid- to late next week. I'll snap lots of pics and post them.

If you want to come to the Philly WUS GTG, you'll likely get to see them in person.

I'll send them off for professional photography the following week, and I expect it will take at least 10 days for me to have those pro shots back, but two weeks would not surprise me, so we're expecting those shots near the end of the month.

Anyone who ordered the Commander 300 / Orthos II knows we're slightly delayed (sort of) on those. I am waiting to receive the boxes, which I expect to receive the last week of this month (we have been targeting the end of April to make delivery on the C300 / OII, but I had hoped to deliver sooner). I've said I won't start NTH pre-orders until I deliver those new pieces.

As such, we likely won't be able to start pre-orders until the first week of May, at the earliest.

As soon as I have pics, I'll post them. Since I'm not asking anyone to hand over any money in the meantime, I'm not sure what anyone's objection might be. 




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> "So.....still jabbing at me.....as in 'my choice of words'......jeebus crow....."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What olive branch are you referring to? Could you show me what you viewed as an olive branch? Do you mean how he was still jabbing at me and still calling it all my fault for his issues he has prior to me every showing up on this thread? How was I to know, a newcomer to a thread, that everyone was so pent up and so rude to new people? All I did was enter the room and ask a question and all of you attacked me for it assuming I was being a troll. I got called a troll. I got reported. No one DM'ed me asking a question about my intentions. No one.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

n/m


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

"_Cool. Thanks for recognizing you were misunderstood due to your choice of words, and expressing a degree of contrition. Welcome to the thread. "_

_In my neck of the woods that sort of diffuses things and WELCOMES you to the thread... the fact that he mentions "your choice of words" is reasonable, but it seems that this is the ONLY thing that stood out for you and call it a jab.

It is what it is. This is my very last post about this little issue. You, Sir, have made me post more about your than about my thrill about the watch!!! ... but that stops right now.

Everyone else, for the record, I'm enjoying the process thoroughly... waiting for how the actual logo would look like... then the full spectrum of the rendering... now waiting on the quick pics of the protos, then the professional ones... this is awesome and is giving this watch a heck of a lot more of a history then anything else I could just go and buy online right now.

Cheers!!!!!_


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Can someone tell me when we will have pictures of the vaporwatches?

In the mean time.... this lume seems to not be from the **** place. Where can I get some **** lume to mod it?

Photo of actual watch! Or as I call it:
"Phantom Inflight"









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> "_Cool. Thanks for recognizing you were misunderstood due to your choice of words, and expressing a degree of contrition. Welcome to the thread. "_
> 
> _In my neck of the woods that sort of diffuses things and WELCOMES you to the thread... the fact that he mentions "your choice of words" is reasonable, but it seems that this is the ONLY thing that stood out for you and call it a jab.
> 
> ...


Ok so hold up.

I asked a question that was obviously misunderstood. In my neck of the woods (to use your phrase) that question wouldn't have been misunderstood.

Now, with that apology (which still is an apology - it is a passive aggressive tactic still jabbing at me) and I misunderstand it, I am still in the wrong?

It doesn't apply to me, just you guys?

My question was 'when will we see pictures'. That's IT!!! I got attacked from there.

I'm in disbelief that no one sees this as an issue. I'm offended that a select few are the only ones who have reached out saying 'yeah, you got whacked, sucks...etc".

I get that you guys have all made nice with each other and believe me, I can bust balls with the big boys and do often, ask my friends, but man, you guys are really pushing the envelope with how you treat a new guy.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Leekster said:


> Can someone tell me when we will have pictures of the vaporwatches?
> 
> In the mean time.... this lume seems to not be from the **** place. Where can I get some to mod it?
> 
> ...


vaporwatch?










I type butter on mah phon


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Zinzan said:


> Okay, I have to say the box thing is pretty lame. To Doc's credit, he owned up to it, which shows he's open with us on delays caused by all parties, including himself.


Just for the record, even with the box delay, we're still on track to begin shipping in late April, which was the estimate I gave way back in August when we first started discussing a Spectre project, and it's been the target ever since.

Likewise, if anyone cares to go back and read the first post of this thread, there's a verbatim quote of what I've said regarding the NTH timeline since I started talking about this on February 10th, and from my reading of it, we're still on track, or at worst, a week behind, two, tops.

The disappointment here seems to be that I'm not ahead of schedule on everything.

Even being a week (or two) behind, we're still on track to make delivery by late September, assuming the pre-order goes well, and we can start production by the end of May.

If we have any delays, we deliver in October. Last I checked, watches aren't a cure for cancer. None will die because I was a week or two off in projections I made 8 months earlier.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> Here's the updated timeline:
> 
> I'm expecting to receive the prototypes mid- to late next week. I'll snap lots of pics and post them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

If there is one thing I've learned in my career, it's that deadlines (timelines) are meant to be broken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

I leave the thread for a week and come back to a complete and utter sh**show. Don't ever change. Also putting forth my pre order for the Nacken soon, just lubing up to make the CAD to USD exchange rate less painful.

Hey Doc, I've admittedly missed a ton of posts so I apologize for the possibly redundant question (not that you'll ever get tired of them, right?), but am I crazy or are those indices on the Nacken raised Pelagos style?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok so hold up.
> 
> I asked a question that was obviously misunderstood. In my neck of the woods (to use your phrase) that question wouldn't have been misunderstood.
> 
> ...


Go to post #1963 on page 197 man. Doc has been working overtime setting the expectations for when, where, how much, etc. -- he's done his part to keep us informed. I haven't read pages 200--the present, so I don't know if there's been another update on when Doc will have the pics...but seriously, what is all the fuss about? Is it the lack of pictures, I guess? I get it if renders aren't your thing, just check back now and then, rest assured, they are coming.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> Last I checked, watches aren't a cure for cancer.


Thanks for the update Doc!

Uh, but...you are OBVIOUSLY wrong about this cancer business...there are diseases of the mind that can only be treated with "Out for Delivery" and "Unboxing Threads"... just sayin'.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> None will die because I was a week or two off in projections I made 8 months earlier.


But you don't understand. I'm on a hunger strike until I get mine, so I may very well die if it's late!
I'm waiting for the blue face with date version, just so you know.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

tknospdr said:


> But you don't understand. I'm on a hunger strike until I get mine, so I may very well die if it's late!
> I'm waiting for the blue face with date version, just so you know.


*Starts playing TAPS*


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hehehehe that thing is, well, wow, uh, unique!



Uberyk said:


> For atonement you must venture into the wilderness wearing this, and only this for a full 9 days, sun and moon.
> 
> View attachment 7699290
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll check that post out. Thank you! My eyes were a blur at a certain point reading the ENTIRE thread in one day....LOL...that was a huge undertaking. What got me was how I was beat to hell over my question....lots of assumptions and I got called a troll among other things. Never had been treated that way as a newcomer to any thread/brand....it felt very weird coming from WUS members. Really didn't expect it. I've found that usually most people here are awesome and friendly and just got a different feeling and treatment in this thread. I can tell that my question was received poorly, which is shocking since it was benign and simple, but so be it. I think everyone just needed to gang up on someone because they're all champing at the bit for this watch and had a lot of pent up whatever....LOL, which is understandable. The watch admittedly looks to be a grail in its own right.



sirgilbert357 said:


> Go to post #1963 on page 197 man. Doc has been working overtime setting the expectations for when, where, how much, etc. -- he's done his part to keep us informed. I haven't read pages 200--the present, so I don't know if there's been another update on when Doc will have the pics...but seriously, what is all the fuss about? Is it the lack of pictures, I guess? I get it if renders aren't your thing, just check back now and then, rest assured, they are coming.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

vCardinal said:


> I leave the thread for a week and come back to a complete and utter sh**show. Don't ever change. Also putting forth my pre order for the Nacken soon, just lubing up to make the CAD to USD exchange rate less painful.
> 
> Hey Doc, I've admittedly missed a ton of posts so I apologize for the possibly redundant question (not that you'll ever get tired of them, right?), but am I crazy or are those indices on the Nacken raised Pelagos style?


Oh, yer crazy alright, crazy like someone with an exacting eye for detail.

Modern Näcken = applied markers, like Pelagos. Vintage Näckens = printed markers, like vintage Tudor Subs.

Here's the red pill (blue pill?):

Modern Näcken, Amphion Modern, and Santa Cruz = applied markers.

Modern Näcken, Amphion Modern and Scorpène = matte dials with BG W9 lume (including minute markers on dial).

Santa Cruz and Oberon = honey comb dials with vintage lume. Oberon has printed markers, Santa Cruz has applied markers.

Amphion Vintage = sandpaper dial with vintage lume and printed markers.

Both vintage Näckens = sandpaper dial, lume color still TBD, but will either be vintage (beige) or 'natural' (pale yellow) depending on how the protos look, and printed on the dial either way.

By the way, all of these details (and full specs!) are listed on each model's product page of the website, which is conveniently located here on the interwebz. An express trip there is only one click away via the link in my signature.

Perhaps not surprisingly, I've also posted the tentative timeline there as well, with a link to that info cleverly placed on each of those aforementioned product pages.

Apparently I HAVE thought of everything.

Mmmmmmuuuuuuuaaaaaahhhhhhaaaaahhhhhhaaaaahhhhhhaaaahhhhhhaaaaahhhh!!!

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Guess I can't express an opinion at all. Nice group of folks in this thread (not). *Every one of you* is making me not want this watch, which sucks, because the renders look good.
> 
> But you guys are not looking good.
> 
> Sad.


When was I a problem here?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> I'll check that post out. Thank you! My eyes were a blur at a certain point reading the ENTIRE thread in one day....LOL...that was a huge undertaking. What got me was how I was beat to hell over my question....lots of assumptions and I got called a troll among other things. Never had been treated that way as a newcomer to any thread/brand....it felt very weird coming from WUS members. Really didn't expect it. I've found that usually most people here are awesome and friendly and just got a different feeling and treatment in this thread. I can tell that my question was received poorly, which is shocking since it was benign and simple, but so be it. I think everyone just needed to gang up on someone because they're all champing at the bit for this watch and had a lot of pent up whatever....LOL, which is understandable. The *watch admittedly looks to be a grail *in its own right.


got that right!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok so hold up.
> 
> I asked a question that was obviously misunderstood. In my neck of the woods (to use your phrase) that question wouldn't have been misunderstood.
> 
> ...


Excuse me, I am also a new guy here in WUS forum. In fact, newer than you...

I think it all went down hill when you put across this line 4 hours ago ...

"Vaporware until real pics show up. Sorry guys. I'm a realist.

David"

Do you think this is polite? In my honest opinion, no.

Even though later you had apologies, you should just keep quiet and not to defend your case anymore. By keep going on and on, you gave people the impression that you are not sincere in your apology.

Just buy Doc's watch if you like them. No point dragging the thread down.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Doc, not having ordered a watch from you in the past, what carrier do you use to ship within the US? Is there a dedicated one or does it vary? Trying to figure out what will need to be done if the commander shipments do end up being delayed as there will be no one home for the early part of May.

Also, do you think there would be any issues with the preorder if it happens from outside the US? Not a normal international order but a domestic order, with a domestic account but made from an international IP address.

Yes, this is borderline neurotic but I needs me some naked fiddler action.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Yes, this is borderline neurotic but I needs me some naked fiddler action.


Well for $100 I know _*someone*_ who will show up at your house with a violin, take their clothes off, and play.

Okay, okay... it's me. I need the money for a new watch.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Doc,

question about the sandpaper dial.

is there any pictures or samples of what that might look like? do all vintage models have that dial?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

tknospdr said:


> Well for $100 I know _*someone*_ who will show up at your house with a violin, take their clothes off, and play.
> 
> Okay, okay... it's me. I need the money for a new watch.


only if you come with a modern nacken _*on your wrist*_. I can't emphasize that part enough, ON THE WRIST. Not on or in any other body part...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

tknospdr said:


> Well for $100 I know _*someone*_ who will show up at your house with a violin, take their clothes off, and play.
> 
> Okay, okay... it's me. I need the money for a new watch.


I'll do it for $85! But...uh, to be honest I don't really play the violin...or fiddle...or, well anything. But I can tap dance while I play a kazoo!!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> only if you come ... _*on your wrist*_. I can't emphasize that part enough, ON THE WRIST. Not on or in any other body part...


I've heard enough. Take it to PM, please.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> I'll do it for $85! But...uh, to be honest I don't really play the violin...or fiddle...or, well anything. But I can tap dance while I play a kazoo!!


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> Doc, not having ordered a watch from you in the past, what carrier do you use to ship within the US? Is there a dedicated one or does it vary? Trying to figure out what will need to be done if the commander shipments do end up being delayed as there will be no one home for the early part of May.
> 
> Also, do you think there would be any issues with the preorder if it happens from outside the US? Not a normal international order but a domestic order, with a domestic account but made from an international IP address.
> 
> Yes, this is borderline neurotic but I needs me some naked fiddler action.


Haha. I forgot about the naked fiddler.


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

Okay, serious question: is the naked fiddler available for all nacken models or just the modern nacken? This will significantly impact my decision.

Warmest regards, 
Omid

Okay, maybe not so serious

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Okay, the real deal is that I *WILL* show up at your house, take my clothes off and play the fiddle.
Others can undercut me if they want to.

The fact of the matter remains that you must pay me $100, or *I WILL NOT LEAVE!!*

Muwahaha.


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

Quazi said:


> Doc,
> 
> question about the sandpaper dial.
> 
> is there any picutres or sampels of what that might look like? do all vintage models have that dial?


As he mentioned in his response to me, you can find all of the details on his site. My mistake was not knowing that applied and raised were one in the same with regards to indices.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Doc, not having ordered a watch from you in the past, what carrier do you use to ship within the US? Is there a dedicated one or does it vary? Trying to figure out what will need to be done if the commander shipments do end up being delayed as there will be no one home for the early part of May.


It varies. Could be USPS, could be FedEx home delivery.



Uberyk said:


> Also, do you think there would be any issues with the preorder if it happens from outside the US? Not a normal international order but a domestic order, with a domestic account but made from an international IP address.


I've had many orders come through from people who were traveling within one country but wanted delivery made in another. Those orders tend to get some additional scrutiny before they ship, but simply being in one country while ordering for delivery to another has never prevented an order from going trough, as far as I know.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Quazi said:


> Doc,
> 
> question about the sandpaper dial.
> 
> is there any picutres or sampels of what that might look like? do all vintage models have that dial?











Asked and answered.

https://www.google.com/search?q=vin...X1ZDU0Q_AUIBygC&dpr=0.9#imgrc=teKAUnVinLLdYM:


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

tknospdr said:


> Okay, the real deal is that I *WILL* show up at your house, take my clothes off and play the fiddle.
> Others can undercut me if they want to.
> 
> The fact of the matter remains that you must pay me $100, or *I WILL NOT LEAVE!!*
> ...


That doesn't work. Ask me how I know...bored cops make the most out of a call like that...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Did you wave your olive branch at them?


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry. Couldn't help myself. (It IS one of the less unattractive render pics I found.)


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Where's @justadad when we need him? He would know how to answer this question most (in)appropriately.



Quazi said:


> Doc,
> 
> question about the sandpaper dial.
> 
> is there any picutres or sampels of what that might look like? do all vintage models have that dial?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> Where's @justadad when we need him? He would know how to answer this question most (in)appropriately.


I was thinking the same thing when all the naked panhandlers started coming out.


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Maybe this:


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> That doesn't work. Ask me how I know...bored cops make the most out of a call like that...


Yeah... my house is a block down from an elementary school... would not recommend any shenanigans of that sort...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Guys - it's awesome that there's so much interest in these. Awesome.

But...here's the thing - the thread is over 200 pages, and I literally do not have the time to post an FAQ on each page. I understand if someone doesn't have the patience to read every post on every page. I do.

I'm not quite as clear about how/why the first post gets skipped, or how my website gets overlooked. Those would seem to be stops one and two on the 'gimme answers now' express.

If you're following the thread, you'll see I'm posting a response to someone's question about every 1.5 pages. A lot of those questions have been asked and answered already, most likely in the first post, or on my website, but certainly somewhere in this thread (sometimes, unbelievably, within the previous few pages, and really unbelievably, sometimes on the very same page, just a few posts earlier).

If you're not up for reading through every page looking for my responses, I get it.

I've also got you. As in, I've got your solutions (plural). Follow along, if you will, especially the noobs...

When you see the thread, you'll notice there's a post count, which you can click on:









That will open up the "Who Posted?" window, which shows all the people who posted in that thread, sorted by post count. Clicking on the number next to their name will open up a search results page just showing that person's posts, in reverse chronological order, most recent first.

*PRO-TIP* - Instead of opening the Who Posted list as a window, I like to right-click on it and open it as a new browser tab. That lets me search for specific users by name, using the "Find" function in my browser. It also prevents the forum software from telling me "You must wait 10 minutes before doing another search", or whatever that message says.

Anyhoo, here's the Who Posted for this thread:









"But Doc - that's still 311 posts of yours, and some of those are long. I'm a busy jet-setting type, part of the coffee generation, not just a mover, but also a shaker, I can't focus on anything that lasts longer than a fly fart, so ain't nobody got time fo' dat..."

Yup, believe me. I know. No point in spending your time reading through all the posts I spent my time typing. But still, before you post your question (again), try this:









Look for the "Advanced Search" link that exists near the top of every page on this forum. Whatever the key word(s) of your question may be, type them into that first text box, then type my user name in the second, and if you're high-speed, go ahead and use the recency options to limit results. I suggest a month ago and newer as a good starting point, but if you still end up with 300+ search results to wade through, either A) look for the ones in this thread, and/or B) re-do the search with a different recency criterion.

I offer everyone my unequivocal unconditional GUARANTEE that 90% of the questions anyone wants to ask me here have ALREADY been asked, and answered, likely multiple times.

Now, before anyone reads all this and thinks, "there he goes, getting all ragey/ranty again. I don't know how he sells anything to anyone..." remember this - I make an awesome product, sold at a very reasonable price, and I back it up with stellar service. Go look at ANY (yes, I said "ANY") micro-brand, and see what their delays typically are, and what sort of communication/transparency you get from them. Go read some of the complaints people make about some other micros' pre- and post-sale service, the turnaround time on emails sent their way, or on repairs sent to them.

First rodeo? Hoss, this is my 8th. The freakin' bulls fear ME. My walls are more pelts than plaster.

I deliver the goods. Every time. Sometimes delayed, but never without a detailed and honest explanation.

Lame? Yeah, if coming within a week or two of (if I don't end up being dead-on) a delivery estimate I made 8 months ago is lame, then take me out in the pasture and put one behind my ear. I won't squawk.

Do yourself, me, and everyone a favor, before posting that question, or firing off that email to me, or using my website contact page (which has BIG BOLD LINKS to our FAQ right there on it, which you wouldn't believe if you saw what makes it to my inbox), try any/all of the above first.

If I haven't already answered it, then fire away, and I will be along shortly to set your mind at ease.

'Cause that's what I do.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the pro tips, Chris.

Can you maybe provide an executive summary?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Can our Canadian brothers help us out here? I just saw this headline on CNN:

'Poutinophobia' in playPanama Papers can only hint at Poutine's secret wealth


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> Where's @justadad when we need him? He would know how to answer this question most (in)appropriately.





Uberyk said:


> I was thinking the same thing when all the naked panhandlers started coming out.


Hodor!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

I had some spare time to work on a render for the accessories that will come with the NTH subs. This is just a render, I'll post the real pictures soon.








Before anyone asks, these accessories are not vaporware, but might not last very long.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

hwa said:


> Thanks for the pro tips, Chris.
> 
> Can you maybe provide an executive summary?


Seriously. The idea that someone too lazy to read the first post or the last page of this thread is going to make it through that wall of textual diarrhea is... optimistic.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I had some spare time to work on a render for the accessories that will come with the NTH subs. This is just a render, I'll post the real pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that beef or chicken??


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Guys - it's awesome that there's so much interest in these. Awesome.
> 
> But...here's the thing - the thread is over 200 pages, and I literally do not have the time to post an FAQ on each page. I understand if someone doesn't have the patience to read every post on every page. I do.
> 
> ...


You do realise that this will be buried in another 200 pages of naked fiddler jokes and the same questions will get asked again and again?!

.......maybe you need to subcontract out the task? Any volunteers?


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Is that beef or chicken??


It's a Miyota 9015. Wait, what?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> It's a Miyota 9015. Wait, what?


Lol. I feel compelled to non-sequitur this...


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/new-nth-sub-watches-janis-trading/

Has anyone seen this?
Now the NTH has become incredibly famous, we're gonna have tough time fighting each other for the pre-order. Maybe Doc needs a second run after he sold out all 800 watches!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> You do realise that this will be buried in another 200 pages of naked fiddler jokes and the same questions will get asked again and again?!
> 
> .......maybe you need to subcontract out the task? Any volunteers?


Dude, your signature block alone is large enough to hide the decomposing corpse of a dead hooker. Maybe you wanna skinny that up a bit?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Iliyan said:


> I had some spare time to work on a render for the accessories that will come with the NTH subs. This is just a render, I'll post the real pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite smitten with that shade of blue...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Not quite smitten with that shade of blue...


Agreed!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Forever8895 said:


> New NTH Sub Watches From Janis Trading | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> Has anyone seen this?
> Now the NTH has become incredibly famous, we're gonna have tough time fighting each other for the pre-order. Maybe Doc needs a second run after he sold out all 800 watches!
> ...


*1,000.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> *1,000.


Thought it was 800. Much better, though


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

docvail said:


> Dude, your signature block alone is large enough to hide the decomposing corpse of a dead hooker. Maybe you wanna skinny that up a bit?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> I had some spare time to work on a render for the accessories that will come with the NTH subs. This is just a render, I'll post the real pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> When was I a problem here?


You weren't. I didn't want to name out names so I used 'all' instead. No offense meant. Just felt ganged up on. That's a first for WUS for me.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

One more reason to go for the Nacken!!!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Dude, your signature block alone is large enough to hide the decomposing corpse of a dead hooker. Maybe you wanna skinny that up a bit?


Tell me about it Doc. I do apologise for the size of it, but it looked OK on my laptop and s#@t on a tablet........

......I'll sort it out later on I promise.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Wait, what? There's a green Nakken? I'm in.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

TNWSS



charliekilo98 said:


> Wait, what? There's a green Nakken? I'm in.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Can we order the "render edition" now and the vapor ones later?

I'll take a blue render with that additional green Nakken thing for my wife.

Where do I send the money?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Now you are just being silly, what kind of a realist would even consider ordering a render edition vapor watch?



Leekster said:


> Can we order the "render edition" now and the vapor ones later?
> 
> I'll take a blue render with that additional green Nakken thing for my wife.
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> You do realise that this will be buried in another 200 pages of naked fiddler jokes and the same questions will get asked again and again?!
> 
> .......maybe you need to subcontract out the task? Any volunteers?


Everybody just bookmark all my posts.

Boom.

If there was a problem, yo, I solved it. Check out the hook, while my deejay revolves it...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I just caught up on the last 20 or so pages. The LOL is strong with this one.

Reading posts from some of the personalities here gives me a warm glow. Here's me thinking that I should stay confined to f71 and not allowed out without escort, or at least a handler with a tranquiliser gun on standby, but the crazy also comes here from the deep places of WUS. Welcome aboard, crazy, nice to see ya!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Now we have a little Vanilla Ice flavor on the thread!


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Now we have a little Vanilla Ice flavor on the thread!


It's a side effect of the rubber straps.


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

Forever8895 said:


> New NTH Sub Watches From Janis Trading | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> Has anyone seen this?
> Now the NTH has become incredibly famous, we're gonna have tough time fighting each other for the pre-order. Maybe Doc needs a second run after he sold out all 800 watches!
> ...


I think the comments section on that page could use a little of the "spirit" from this thread; the monocle wearing snobbery from some of those users is nauseating.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

BONDLTK said:


> I think the comments section on that page could use a little of the "spirit" from this thread; the monocle wearing snobbery from some of those users is nauseating.


Its obvious they are clueless (that Doc does IN FACT have original designs / no, this actually HASN'T been done before in this size / these are actually going to be QUALITY, not just "another" homage). Most probably didn't even read the specs...or if they did, they aren't the target market and don't realize the *size* is a main point here, not just Doc getting his piece of the "Rolex/Tudor homage pie".


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

BONDLTK said:


> I think the comments section on that page could use a little of the "spirit" from this thread; the monocle wearing snobbery from some of those users is nauseating.


Seriously. I felt like I was reading Hodinkee for a moment. The kind of people who would say, "If you want a vintage Rolex, why not just buy a vintage Rolex." As if the rest of us were made of money.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Its obvious they are clueless (that Doc does IN FACT have original designs / no, this actually HASN'T been done before in this size / these are actually going to be QUALITY, not just "another" homage). Most probably didn't even read the specs...or if they did, they aren't the target market and don't realize the *size* is a main point here, not just Doc getting his piece of the "Rolex/Tudor homage pie".


I've just been reading some of the comments and I was amazed at the level of idiocy. One guy banging on about M3 badges, another talking about AMG......

I particularly loved the original comment from one dude telling us to go buy a vintage sub.

.......and you thought we were bad eh Doc?!


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> Also, do you think there would be any issues with the preorder if it happens from outside the US? Not a normal international order but a domestic order, with a domestic account but made from an international IP address.
> 
> Yes, this is borderline neurotic but I needs me some naked fiddler action.


I know this one! I was in Sweden during the Phantom preorder and got tripped up by the currency being SEK rather than USD. The "change currency" link is a must-find, BEFORE the preorder starts! If I'm remembering right, it's hidden at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Doc, my entry in this forum was marred with attacks and misunderstandings. In no way was I referencing you in a negative light. Your products and your work looks exceptional. That you have a strong following who defend you speaks volumes to the quality you provide. 

It's unfortunate that some of your followers can't demonstrate the same level of class that you and your products deserve. 

I'm going to ignore the continuous slams and digs that are directed at me and just wait eagerly to see your new watches come to life. 

Thanks again for what you're doing. Keep up the good work. 


David


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I've just been reading some of the comments and I was amazed at the level of idiocy. One guy banging on about M3 badges, another talking about AMG......
> 
> I particularly loved the original comment from one dude telling us to go buy a vintage sub.
> 
> .......and you thought we were bad eh Doc?!


More power to us! Less those guys we have better chances of making the pre-orders! LOL


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Now we have a little Vanilla Ice flavor on the thread!


Hey...I've trademarked all the scent related posts in this thread. Please use Doc's post finder methodology to confirm.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Seriously. I felt like I was reading Hodinkee for a moment. The kind of people who would say, "If you want a vintage Rolex, why not just buy a vintage Rolex." As if the rest of us were made of money.


Speaking as someone who is made of money, I think life would be unbearable if the rest of you were, too.

Now, pit me an olive, then remove yourself from my island...










For real, the guy who made that comment owns his own micro-brand.

I $h1t you not.

https://m.facebook.com/IndividualDesignHawaii/

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Patience is a virtue. 

So is throwing brickbats and curveballs at Doc.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

devilsbite said:


> It's a side effect of the rubber straps.


Ok, that was a legit lol


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Patience is a virtue.
> 
> So is throwing brickbats and curveballs at Doc.


If it weren't for our digs and slams, Doc's head would swell....


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

So heres a question I haven't seen answered, and it might be a silly one, so please be gentle...

How is the import tax handled for international orders? I have bought watches from other 'micro-brands' earlier and the most recent time I was informed they "marked" the value of the watch being sent as $50 or such, as to avoid import taxes in countries where theres a set dollar limit before you get taxed. 

I am not that familiar with how the whole process works, I have ordered stuff internationally before and basically just set aside money each time in case i get taxed (if its above the limit), sometimes i do, sometimes i don't. Don't know what this is based on so it'd be interesting to know or why it sometimes happen and sometimes dosen't. 

Anyone who have previously purchased a L&H watch internationally could perhaps share some experiences if the man himself is to busy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Hey Doc, my entry in this forum was marred with attacks and misunderstandings. In no way was I referencing you in a negative light. Your products and your work looks exceptional. That you have a strong following who defend you speaks volumes to the quality you provide.
> 
> It's unfortunate that some of your followers can't demonstrate the same level of class that you and your products deserve.
> 
> ...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

theflyingmoose said:


> So heres a question I haven't seen answered, and it might be a silly one, so please be gentle...
> 
> How is the import tax handled for international orders? I have bought watches from other 'micro-brands' earlier and the most recent time I was informed they "marked" the value of the watch being sent as $50 or such, as to avoid import taxes in countries where theres a set dollar limit before you get taxed.
> 
> ...


Iirc doc won't mark it at 50$ to avoid trouble with insurance if/when the package lost on it's way. The lowest he can mark is the lowest price it goes on pre order. Might've remembered it wrong, tho. Feel free to correct me 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

domoon said:


> Iirc doc won't mark it at 50$ to avoid trouble with insurance if/when the package lost on it's way. The lowest he can mark is the lowest price it goes on pre order. Might've remembered it wrong, tho. Feel free to correct me


Thank you for the info.

That's cool. I was really more interested in the reasoning behind it rather than the actual answer so nice to have clarification, even if 25% import tax is a b*tch, It's a completely valid reason. Well, one can always hope it slips through the cracks without anyone noticing...


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

If you think the ABTW reception was less than warm it would seem down right hellish compared to the reception at Hoodinkee.

Anyone who reads ABTW regularly knows their commenters hate everything and in general they aren't well informed whether the discussion is a $500 watch or a 6 figure Patek. They often seem like people who happened on a watch blog and started trolling and make no mistake, even if you don't catch the inside jokes a good 50% are trolling jabs at each other. Honestly, I don't think many of the regulars even own a watch save the one they just grabbed at the store the last time the one on their wrist died.

Mark Carson (the go buy a vintage post) is generally the most balanced person there and while he did toss a stone his glass house is particularly immune to that particular type of rock, like them or not his designs are anything but homages.

edit in red


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

theflyingmoose said:


> That's cool. I was really more interested in the reasoning behind it rather than the actual answer, even if 25% import tax is a b*tch, It's a completely valid reason. Well, one can always hope it slips through the cracks without anyone noticing...


We ship international orders with the US Postal service, which of course will hand the package off to another courier. Depending on your country and region within it, it could be your national post, or a private courier.

I mention this because I've been told that depending on where you are, the courier making delivery can affect your odds of being dinged with import duties, but I've also been told that among all possible alternatives, the USPS-to-whichever service is the LEAST likely to attract the attention of customs officials, as compared to the private couriers like UPS, FedEx and DHL.

I've made multiple attempts to determine which couriers USPS works with based on location, but haven't been successful yet. No one seems to know, and those who do ain't telling.

The Phantoms were delivered by a 3rd party logistics firm I hired last summer, so I was un-aware of how they completed customs declarations, which caused some customers to be billed more than they should have for duties.

Because of that mistake, we made a change in our system, so that now we use the lowest pre-order value on customs declarations (we're not able to customize declarations based on each order).

Between the courier used and the lower declared value, it is always my hope that my non-USA customers escape being billed, but if they are, the fees are not too onerous.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Doc, you should start a Dear Abby type thread. We could ask you ridiculous questions, or lament our treatment by our brethren, or whatever. You could think of clever ways of telling us all to go, well, pound sand.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I had some spare time to work on a render for the accessories that will come with the NTH subs. This is just a render, I'll post the real pictures soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doc,

Including the above pictured accessories with the NTH Sub is a nice surprise and very thoughtful of you. So as not to incur your ire, I scoured the FAQ but couldn't find answers to several pressing questions:

Will the actual swag burrito be centered on the plate or are they all misaligned as depicted in the render?

Can I get fries instead of rice?

What's the exact delivery date of my NTH Sub? (so I'll know not to eat Mexican food for several days before its arrival)

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, very interesting information. 

From my experience, packages shipped with USPS are handed over to the (norwegian) national post. From my experience they're not only quicker as compared to DHL and FedEx, but this is also where i have been spared from import fees the most amount of times (with DHL and FedEx it has been import fees 100% of the time). 

But, a majority of the packages i recieve do come via the national post, so i might have just gotten unlucky with the other ones.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Topspin917 said:


> Doc,
> 
> Including the above pictured accessories with the NTH Sub is a nice surprise and very thoughtful of you. So as not to incur your ire, I scoured the FAQ but couldn't find answers to several pressing questions:
> 
> ...


I don't claim to represent Chris, but I have appointed myself as the food accessory render manager. So here goes:

The renders are close to real life but Chris will be centering your accessory before shipping. We are also working on the shade of blue of the plate.

Chris is all about customization so you can have it any way you want. Just like with the optional crown guards, he will give you countless options, nothing makes him happier. Well, maybe getting emails.

I don't think Subway delivers so you'll have to pick up your sub from the closest location.

I apologize in advance for not having real pictures of the accessories and just the above render. The chimichanga is not stuffed with vapor, I promise.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

docvail said:


> Oh, yer crazy alright, crazy like someone with an exacting eye for detail.
> 
> Modern Näcken = applied markers, like Pelagos. Vintage Näckens = printed markers, like vintage Tudor Subs.
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ilitig8 said:


> If you think the ABTW reception was warm it would seem down right hellish compared to the reception at Hoodinkee.
> 
> Anyone who reads ABTW regularly knows their commenters hate everything and in general they aren't well informed whether the discussion is a $500 watch or a 6 figure Patek. They often seem like people who happened on a watch blog and started trolling and make no mistake, even if you don't catch the inside jokes a good 50% are trolling jabs at each other. Honestly, I don't think many of the regulars even own a watch save the one they just grabbed at the store the last time the one on their wrist died.
> 
> Mark Carson (the go buy a vintage post) is generally the most balanced person there and while he did toss a stone his glass house is particularly immune to that particular type of rock, like them or not his designs are anything but homages.


Truthfully, most blog comments sections are like that - vapid wastelands.

Nothing against Mark. I don't know him at all. His comments surprise me. Not really the substance, just that he said anything at all, which some might say is bad form, but also because the 'just buy a vintage Rolex' part could be seen as disconnected from most people's reality, especially if you're talking about a vintage MilSub, possibly alienating some potential customers. A vintage MilSub is going to cost tens of thousands of dollars. "Just get one if that's what you want" is a tad cavalier.

I've seen one of his watches in person, and found it to be well made, as well as an interestingly unique design, if perhaps far enough outside the traditional that some might view it as a novelty watch. I don't know how many he sells, or if the business is his primary vocation. But we're clearly aiming at different segments of the market (his "Crash of '29" project on KS had 17 backers, but with $2400 pledge rewards, he cleared as much as I did on the Riccardo project, a little over $40k, but with >100 backers), so I suppose we're likely to see things from different perspectives. He's entitled to his view, and I respect it.

Despite the comments, which I try to make myself ignore, it's awesome to get the coverage in ABTW, which I think is one of the top two watch blogs (in traffic), and Patrick Kansa is one of the great guys from their sister publication, Wrist Watch Review. It's already generated a nice spike in traffic to my website, and with about 500 responses to the survey already, I'm feeling good about the NTH launch and pre-orders.

I think a lot of us who spend most of our time here in F71 are a bit 'spoiled', to whatever extent we don't realize that the general civility of this place is the exception, not the norm, on the internet. Go to any other watch forum, Reddit, or read the comments following any blog review of anything we've done, and it makes this place look like Leave it to Beaver.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


>


That was captivating. I never thought I'd say this, but I'm actually really happy Doc has decided to not only include a chimichanga combo meal, but also a copy of Frozen (a LEGAL copy, not bootlegged) with everyone's NTH's. I haven't figured it out yet, but I'm sure this is more of his marketing genius. Bravo man, bravo.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Doc, you should start a Dear Abby type thread. We could ask you ridiculous questions, or lament our treatment by our brethren, or whatever. You could think of clever ways of telling us all to go, well, pound sand.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


O Rly?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ask-...6-does-size-matter-mega-pic-heavy-854081.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ask-...deux-whats-up-non-sequitur-thread-861865.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ask-...w-do-you-make-those-awesome-boxes-867086.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ask-...ey-doc-you-making-these-terms-up-1014107.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ask-doc-pentavolume-2014-mid-year-predictions-thread-1041627.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ask-...olume-sigma-ask-me-anything-more-1904194.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ask-...l-septum-2016-predictions-thread-2619002.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ask-...you-think-my-kickstarter-project-2702737.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ask-...ng-too-picky-home-qc-dummies-%85-2764586.html

No thanks. I don't like answering people's questions.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

*HOLY CARP!*

I go to work for a few hours and come back to 30 pages of mud-slinging, arguments, half-truths, innuendos, and insults!

You guys are awesome. But only about two thirds of it was funny, so -10 points for all of you.

And for the record, I didn't report anybody, I was in Mexico...

David, on behalf of me, you probably figured out this is a crazy place. WAY past liking watches, we get a little rough sometimes, but all in fun. Sorry you got dumped on, and hope you'll stay.

But you have to be funny.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> ...Go to any other watch forum, Reddit, or read the comments following any blog review of anything we've done, and it makes this place look like* Leave it to Beaver.*


Geez, Chris. First it's "Don't Poke the Bear", but then the Bear opens his mouth to yell and out comes something else we can add to chimichangas stuffed with $h!+ lume and removeable crown guards.

"Beavers! Beavers! Beavers! I seen 'em, Bev!"

Remember: Anything you say (or type) can and WILL be used in a senseless, sophomoric manner.

Numerous times.

Wheee!

EDIT:



dmjonez said:


> *HOLY CARP!*


And then, ol' DMJ hits us with a "CARP". Insert muppet flying fish here.

It NEVER ENDS!


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

That makes you Eddie Haskall right?


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

So let me get this straight, now there will be beavers included with the preorder?

Okay, but please shave mine before sending.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I meant besides those. I don't read your posts. Too long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

docvail said:


> O Rly?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ask-doc-%96-un-official-advice-column-f71-vol-1-%96-does-size-matter-mega-pic-heavy-854081.html
> 
> ...


So much life. Wasted.


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> So much life. Wasted.


So I'm reading pages 203 through 216, and realize dead horses are being beat all over the place. I just had to skip to the end. Did I miss anything?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

No. Doc's making subs. Pics and preorder to come. Keep moving. Nothing to see here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Wait... I thought we had some weird color blue vapor...


Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

hwa said:


> Doc, you should start a Dear Abby type thread. We could ask you ridiculous questions, or lament our treatment by our brethren, or whatever.


I move that all questions must be phrased in the form of a haiku.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a question
What color blue is the watch?
I must have missed that...



Mic drop


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> I have a question
> What color blue is the watch?
> I must have missed that...
> 
> Mic drop


scalloped bezel or i'm out!

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> I have a question
> What color blue is the watch?
> I must have missed that...
> 
> Mic drop


Haiku FTW!


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> Haiku FTW!


I counted the syllables on my fingers. I concur.

Josh CPA


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> No. Doc's making subs. Pics and preorder to come. Keep moving. Nothing to see here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So glad I skipped like 10 pages.

If the lume is sh!&
You are consumed by darkness
C3 is best thick


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

I. Can't. Wait.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Sold the OVM
Scorpene's loud siren wail
FFS take my money


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Apparently wus members got mad haiku skillz 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

^^^
Failed attempt above,
Not 5-7-5 structure.
Re-do Haiku please.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

You are correct sir
Sincerely apologize 
Fried chicken and cheese 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jblaine said:


> Apparently wus members got mad haiku skillz
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Why would you say that?
Its just silly banter.
Really not so good.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Blaine, discard your "I"
And you've mastered perfect rhyme.
Steak and cheese for me.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

hwa said:


> Why would you say that?
> Its just silly banter.
> Really not so good.


Haiku serious
Must not joke important stuff
Uncle Bens wild rice

I only respond cause I was really debating on using the uncle Ben line in the first haiku.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Can we get
a 3-6-9 with the
Snowflake hands?


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Slant said:


> Blaine, discard your "I"
> And you've mastered perfect rhyme.
> Steak and cheese for me.


Crap... Thanks buddy


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh let the sun beat down upon my face. 
Stars to fill my dreams. 
I am a traveler of both time and space. 
To be where I have been.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Some of these Haiku
Do not have the right structure.
Drop and do push-ups.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Uberyk said:


> Oh let the sun beat down upon my face.
> Stars to fill my dreams.
> I am a traveler of both time and space.
> To be where I have been.


Well, it's not Haiku.
...but when Robert sings these lines,
Kashmir comes alive.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Oh let the sun beat down upon my face.
> Stars to fill my dreams.
> I am a traveler of both time and space.
> To be where I have been.


Best
Song
Ever
Written

Long live Zeppelin

In case you haven't seen this......


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Here we go again
Everyone and their haiku
Dis gonna be good









I type butter on mah phon


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Best
> Song
> Ever
> Written
> ...


Congrats on a 1000 posts, I saw Rolling Stone named bonzo the greatest drummer of all time, a well deserved title.


----------



## 0x0is0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Slant said:


> ^^^
> Failed attempt above,
> Not 5-7-5 structure.
> Re-do Haiku please.


Five syllables here
Seven more syllables there
Are you happy now?

;-)


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Uberyk said:
> 
> 
> > Oh let the sun beat down upon my face.
> ...


It is appropriate
he looks like Christopher Lloyd
Traveller of Time


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

After reading through hundreds of posts to catch up I've learned a few things. You guys are mean, doc is tired of all your nagging questions, chimichangas make me hungry, the pictures will be ready when they're ready and Jimmy Page can still play the **** lume out of a guitar. 

Seriously that was an awesome video. 

Now let's all go out and try not to hurt anyone's feelings today. M'kay?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^^
You guys are meanies
Doc hates tedious nagging
Chimichang sh!+Lume

Fixed that for you...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Surely you can get
an Oberon with snowflakes.
Buy a Nakken, too.



accidentalsuccess said:


> Can we get
> a 3-6-9 with the
> Snowflake hands?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Why type with butter?
Your keyboard or your hist'ry,
one worse than the next



domoon said:


> Here we go again
> Everyone and their haiku
> Dis gonna be good
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Please guys, enough with the Haiku's. I'm flashing back to 7th Grade English class. :-d


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I haiku daily
Brush, floss, wash, count syllables
Then to work I go



Rocat said:


> Please guys, enough with the Haiku's. I'm flashing back to 7th Grade English class. :-d


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Not to be a party pooper, but none of those are haiku.
They're all Americanized senryu.

In the grass outside
I see a beautiful snake
And then it is gone

Technically you can't make a haiku about a watch since it's not a natural thing.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

tknospdr said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but none of those are haiku.
> They're all Americanized senryu.
> 
> In the grass outside
> ...


Party pooper


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rbesass said:


> Party pooper


Personally, I'd be impressed if someone could poop a party out of their a$$.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Wonderful! Jimmy still has that swagger!



Dec1968 said:


> Best
> Song
> Ever
> Written
> ...


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> Oh let the sun beat down upon my face.
> Stars to fill my dreams.
> I am a traveler of both time and space.
> To be where I have been.


Seeing Matt Damon say that sh*! in Ocean's Twelve still makes me laugh and cringe simultaneously.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow! I had A LOT of catching up to do, and I was only out for about a day. Unfortunately, not all of it was fun, pleasant or even interesting for that matter.

That being said; there were some good parts. Doc's epic tutorial on how to search like a boss, for example! Some posts that could send someone down a never ending rabbit hole (like finding out that Doc has 8 "ask me anything" threads.... I could get lost in there!) or anything that links to YouTube. Ever notice how they are so willing to give you a bunch of options of more ways to waste your time at the end of whatever you were watching. Sometimes this can be awesome and worthwhile, but usually it ends with me looking at my watch and wondering where the last 2 hours went.

Chimichangas = delicious, not matter what color plate they are on
The blue of that plate would not be my choice for a dial color
Frozen?!?!?! I'll all Frozen out. Seriously. Time to let it go............. wait! What!?!!
Vanilla Ice! Throwback down memory lane! And yes, the vanilla scented straps are quite nice too!

Poetry awesome
Some of you are good at it
Some of you are not

Now I need to go catch up on some other threads too... hopefully they didn't grow by 20 pages overnight too! It could be a long night!!!


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

wromg said:


> Sold the OVM
> Scorpene's loud siren wail
> FFS take my money


Hi Wromg,

for a matter of interest did the OVM stay in Australia or go overseas???

cheers,

Richard


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

And the streak is broken.



GlenRoiland said:


> Personally, I'd be impressed if someone could poop a party out of their a$$.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> And the streak is broken.


Too bad, because I had you in mind as I wrote that. (Not sure how that should be taken)


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> And the streak is broken.


I like what you did there....


----------



## erenedip (Mar 16, 2016)

Best

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

erenedip said:


> Best


Looks like someone is trying to boost their post count...


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I don't claim to represent Chris, but I have appointed myself as the *food accessory render manager*.
> 
> Chris is all about customization so you can have it any way you want. Just like with the *optional crown guards*


The haiku was nice but let's get back to watch business. Congrats to Iliyan on being the self appointed FARM. It's exactly what this project needed&#8230;another "empty suit" and a top heavy management structure. Kudos to Doc for thinking outside the box on the SWAG he's including with the NTH subs. Since the accessories are playing an increasingly important role, here are a few questions for the FARM:

Does the complete accessory package now include a chimichanga meal, a copy of 'Frozen,' and a beaver?

Will the beaver be au naturel, neatly trimmed, or shaven?

Are crown guards available as an option on the chimichanga and beaver?

If the beaver eats the chimichanga meal during transit, will Doc send a replacement?

If the beaver is wearing the watch upon delivery, does the warranty cover damage to the watch as a result of brawling with the beaver to take it from him?


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Fwiw 
Just found a site selling beaver tail watch straps.


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

erenedip said:


> Best
> 
> SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Is this one of those games, put the missing word in?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Justaminute said:


> Fwiw
> Just found a site selling beaver tail watch straps.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Fwiw 
they use to use beaver anal glands for perfume and vanilla flavoring in food products.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

...and what shade of Blue would that Beaver be?

I think there's a bar somewhere called the Blue Beaver.

I digress; Routinely and repeatedly. < another awesome sig line.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

You better hope that Blue Beaver bar doesn't serve blue waffles...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This place is the place where non sequiturs go to die.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I like beavers.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Come to think of it, this is the place where hipster doofuses come in to style about.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Come to think of it, this is the place where hipster doofuses come in to style about.


Dont end your sentence prepositions with


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

2 English lessons in one day.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

docvail said:


> Nothing against Mark. I don't know him at all. His comments surprise me. Not really the substance, just that he said anything at all, which some might say is bad form,


While I was somewhat surprised that Marc commented on second thought he comments on practically every ABTW article and like you is not really bashful about his opinions, but I would suggest to him that sometimes "attacking" fish in your own "pond" might to some seem unsavory.

This thread reminds me of the military watch magazine thread (in a good way).


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Taipan89 said:


> Hi Wromg,
> 
> for a matter of interest did the OVM stay in Australia or go overseas???
> 
> ...


It's gone to Minnesota.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Wow, the comments on that A Blog to Watch article are even worse than typical /f2 d-baggery. Wow, wow, wow.

Kudos to Chris for getting the article, though. Most people don't bother scrolling down to see comment-warriors duking it out, and the main thrust of the article is very complimentary indeed.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

That blog caters to snobbery as a whole. Overall I prefer Worn & Wound but I occasionally glance at ABTW. I'm a little surprised by Mark Carson's comments though as he tends to be very supportive of microbrands. 

Overall I'm just not their audience though. They comment on the concept of ripping off classic watches but the fact is I wouldn't buy a Rolex. It's not that I can't afford one (well I can't right now but I've spent over the cost of one throughout my other purchases), it's that I don't like them. There are some elements I may like at times though and if a microbrand can design a piece that only incorporates elements I like then I'm going to support the brand. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

SteamJ said:


> That blog caters to snobbery as a whole. Overall I prefer Worn & Wound but I occasionally glance at ABTW. I'm a little surprised by Mark Carson's comments though as he tends to be very supportive of microbrands.
> 
> Overall I'm just not their audience though. They comment on the concept of ripping off classic watches but the fact is I wouldn't buy a Rolex. It's not that I can't afford one (well I can't right now but I've spent over the cost of one throughout my other purchases), it's that I don't like them. There are some elements I may like at times though and if a microbrand can design a piece that only incorporates elements I like then I'm going to support the brand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I agree with you 100%. Well said.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

tknospdr said:


> So let me get this straight, now there will be beavers included with the preorder?
> 
> Okay, but please shave mine before sending.





tknospdr said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but none of those are haiku.
> They're all Americanized senryu.
> 
> In the grass outside
> ...


Natural beaver. 
Doc's sis with every order. 
Pre-order early!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

justadad said:


> Natural beaver.
> Doc's sis with every order.
> Pre-order early!


Is the beaver lumed?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Is the beaver lumed?


Not sure you wanna see that!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Hi I'm new hear... can you tell me the best NTH sub for my buck... I here some have sh1t lume is that the brown stuff? I need one with a Soprod movement... where can I buy - I have bitcoin!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Topspin917 said:


> The haiku was nice but let's get back to watch business. Congrats to Iliyan on being the self appointed FARM. It's exactly what this project needed&#8230;another "empty suit" and a top heavy management structure. Kudos to Doc for thinking outside the box on the SWAG he's including with the NTH subs. Since the accessories are playing an increasingly important role, here are a few questions for the FARM:
> 
> Does the complete accessory package now include a chimichanga meal, a copy of 'Frozen,' and a beaver?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the slow reply, but I was busy running renders of beavers, you have no idea how hard that is.

And FYI, the FARM is an important post in this company's structure.

Actually the chimichanga is made of beaver meat and is frozen upon delivery so it's all of the above. The vegetarians will get a beaver that only ate vegetables.

The beaver is shaven, rendering beaver hair is a pain in the @ss.

Crown guards will be installed on the chimichanga, after all this is inspired by Rolex so there will be all kinds of crowns and guards.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I think the fully shaved beaver may alienate those of us who were hoping for a more vintage vibe throughout the whole package. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

plot said:


> I think the fully shaved beaver may alienate those of us who were hoping for a more vintage vibe throughout the whole package.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now THAT made me cough up a little bit of my coffee!!!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

plot said:


> I think the fully shaved beaver may alienate those of us who were hoping for a more vintage vibe throughout the whole package.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That depends, there's vintage and there's Don King.
I prefer the clean, sterile look. I prefer to eat my chimichangas without worrying about getting a stray beaver hair stuck on the back of my tongue... Ruins the flow.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> That depends, there's vintage and there's Don King.
> I prefer the clean, sterile look. I prefer to eat my chimichangas without worrying about getting a stray beaver hair stuck on the back of my tongue... Ruins the flow.


Don King? I don't know what you're into but to each his own man!!!

I was thinking more Foxy Brown in a leg lock!! Vintage style!!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

justadad said:


> Don King? I don't know what you're into but to each his own man!!!
> 
> I was thinking more Foxy Brown in a leg lock!! Vintage style!!


Getting down with the swirl eh?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

There comes a point in every doc-related thread that you just cannot share it with your wife or children. We have surpassed that point.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

hwa said:


> There comes a point in every doc-related thread that you just cannot share it with your wife or children. We have surpassed that point.


About one thousand posts ago...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

plot said:


> I think the fully shaved beaver may alienate those of us who were hoping for a more vintage vibe throughout the whole package.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, I'd like to see the "Brazilian Wax Beaver" as an option. Can we get that? Who do I have to talk to?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Still haven't had my question on the Beaver lume answered, disappointed............ 





Anyway, I've got another question; is the Beaver pre-stuffed or do we have to do that?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd rather stuff it myself....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MikeyT said:


> I'd rather stuff it myself....


It's cheaper that way........


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

ok.... I'm calling it.. 

THIS THREAD HAS JUMPED THE SHARK


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> Sorry for the slow reply, but I was busy running renders of beavers, you have no idea how hard that is.
> 
> *And FYI, the FARM is an important post in this company's structure.*
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to downplay the critically important role of the FARM but I'm concerned that the 7 figure salaries you and Doc are pulling down will result in higher prices for the watches.

I think we've all been pretty understanding and patient waiting for actual photos of the prototypes&#8230;and then I see this posted on the web. I'm not making accusations, but is it possible that a certain celebrity got preferential treatment and has already received his NTH Sub and accessory package?? You decide.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

No. Just no. I will not say it.



Topspin917 said:


> I didn't mean to downplay the critically important role of the FARM but I'm concerned that the 7 figure salaries you and Doc are pulling down will result in higher prices for the watches.
> 
> I think we've all been pretty understanding and patient waiting for actual photos of the prototypes&#8230;and then I see this posted on the web. I'm not making accusations, but is it possible that a certain celebrity got preferential treatment and has already received his NTH Sub and accessory package?? You decide.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

double post.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Quazi said:


> ok.... I'm calling it..
> 
> THIS THREAD HAS JUMPED THE SHARK


Is there a shark as well as a beaver?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Double post


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

Stop it! Stop! I'm at work!!! People can hear me snickering...beavers?! Pleeeezzze!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

driver1969 said:


> Stop it! Stop! I'm at work!!! People can hear me snickering...beavers?! Pleeeezzze!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm just gonna leave this here for now. From the magazine About Time. Nice looking ad for the Phantom as well.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

justadad said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here for now. From the magazine About Time. Nice looking ad for the Phantom as well.


Amazing.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Everyone - please just remember, anyone who asks anything, I don't care what it is, just point them here - Blog - Janis Trading Company

That's now TWO fairly comprehensive FAQs about the new models.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

justadad said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here for now. From the magazine About Time. Nice looking ad for the Phantom as well.


I need to make a trip to the book store tomorrow.


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

wromg said:


> It's gone to Minnesota.


Thanks - I'm toying with the idea of flipping mine and quoting US$ makes sense, cheers, Richard


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Taipan89 said:


> Thanks - I'm toying with the idea of flipping mine and quoting US$ makes sense, cheers, Richard


I had a lot of interest in my version one. Probably could have sold it for a bit more. Be prepared for a lot of PMs


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

justadad said:


> Not sure you wanna see that!


I've never been so scared to click on a link...

Sent from my talking rectangle


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Tremec said:


> I've never been so scared to click on a link...
> 
> Sent from my talking rectangle


Be brave and be rewarded!!!!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

justadad said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here for now. From the magazine About Time. Nice looking ad for the Phantom as well.


Any chance anyone can scan and share the ad? Looks great!


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

you know its bad, when you have a dream that DOC shows us real pictures of the watches... YEP I had a dream last night and DOC posted pic from the factory of the new watches.. commander 300 and nth subs


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> Any chance anyone can scan and share the ad? Looks great!


You can view it here via the publisher's website: Isochron Media


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Any chance anyone can scan and share the ad? Looks great!


https://www.joomag.com/magazine/mag/0316360001457282187

Two-page spread on pages 74/75. Ad on page 129.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

These are gonna be some sexy timepieces. I really love the lines on the case. Great profile. Also this...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153846412946796



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> https://www.joomag.com/magazine/mag/0316360001457282187
> 
> Two-page spread on pages 74/75. Ad on page 129.


Looks great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just love the hilarious thread on A Blog to Watch about this line. Ridiculous and sublime at the same time. And I share a hobby with these guys?!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey, great ad! I have been following along now and again, even struggling through the nonsensical blather as folks twist their bezels in wait. I know this watch is going to be very NTHi, but the grippy part of the bezel in the profile pic can't be thicker than an american 25 cent piece, is it? At least less than 2 25c pieces. I must say the drawings / renderings show the watch as uniquely proportioned to the NTH degree of NTHiness 

Real photos will be nice to see, along with real luminescence. The new reality of living the micro watch project from conception with ones hope the quality and specific design expectations comes to fruition is certainly not for everyone. I think maybe I've let the process take it's toll on me personally. From avid participation to shear disappointment, and back again. I guess that's why this wacky world of watchery is finally gettin' me frazzled. 

I did vote for the one in the ad, for my consideration -- Another interesting project to follow. All the best docvail!! Looking forward to hard copy.

Anywho, Thought I'd just hop in on page 231 and add to the blather LOL  Thanks

RD


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

I would love it, if the next NTH project were to be a line of 39mm Explorer types, named after Led Zeppelin songs. The actual Explorer homage amongst them to be called the Kashmir.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but currently it's either the read deal, Parnis, or Tiger?
I gotta wonder if there is room in the market for more at this quality level.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

It's still the 10th of april, a few more days until the real mc-coy's photo expected to arrive. Hang in there, guys!!!

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

domoon said:


> It's still the 10th of april, a few more days until the real mc-coy's photo expected to arrive. Hang in there, guys!!!
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


We still have to wait a few more days???? #WTF

(I'm kidding)


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

:edit:

Hoping this one knocks the cover off the ball. The styles are the ones that could really get L&H watches (or whatever the new name is) out en masse


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> https://www.joomag.com/magazine/mag/0316360001457282187
> 
> Two-page spread on pages 74/75. Ad on page 129.


Just had another look at this and the oblique shot really does show the slim nature of these, can't wait for the prototypes!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> :edit:
> 
> Hoping this one knocks the cover off the ball. The styles are the ones that could really get L&H watches (or whatever the new name is) out en masse


I think doc missed an opportunity when he didn't name the new company Lew&Huey part Two-ey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> I think doc missed an opportunity when he didn't name the new company Lew&Huey part Two-ey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will never like this post.

Ever.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Just had another look at this and the oblique shot really does show the slim nature of these, can't wait for the prototypes!


NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 148


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 148


Aaaah yes, I do remember read that.........


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I would love it, if the next NTH project were to be a line of 39mm Explorer types, named after Led Zeppelin songs. The actual Explorer homage amongst them to be called the Kashmir.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but currently it's either the read deal, Parnis, or Tiger?
> I gotta wonder if there is room in the market for more at this quality level.


The Smiths Everest PRS-25 is a 40mm Explorer homage: http://www.timefactors.com/smiths.htm


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> If by "thrive", you mean "see stuff like the image below in your inbox, fly into a laptop-chucking rage, then lay awake all night regretting that you didn't pay more attention in school, so you could have become a dentist," then yes, I thrive on all this.
> 
> View attachment 7473066
> 
> ...


How far of a jump would it be to start producing some of your own parts?? Like the cases or dials? I mean, is that the next step in business?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> How far of a jump would it be to start producing some of your own parts?? Like the cases or dials? I mean, is that the next step in business?


I don't understand. We do produce our own parts. The only off the shelf components are the movements, the hands, and gaskets. Everything else is tooled to our specs. We don't use catalog cases or dials. Why do you think I get prototypes?

If you mean, will I make a bunch of parts, like mod parts and sell them unassembled, like Dagaz or Yobokies, or sell cases and such lime Helenarou, whatever? The answer is never.

I sell watches, made to my own designs and specs. I'm not in the parts business. It's like the difference between being an auto manufacturer and a retail auto parts store or a speed shop.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> I don't understand. We do produce our own parts. The only off the shelf components are the movements, the hands, and gaskets. Everything else is tooled to our specs. We don't use catalog cases or dials. Why do you think I get prototypes?
> 
> If you mean, will I make a bunch of parts, like mod parts and sell them unassembled, like Dagaz or Yobokies, or sell cases and such lime Helenarou, whatever? The answer is never.
> 
> ...


Got it. My Q goes in the sense that you have to order t parts, of course to your specs, but still you have to arrive to an agreement. What would it take for you to actually make those parts is what I wonder. From your reply I'd say you're not interested, but at some point that becomes a "next"step. Is it volume related?

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I was just browsing through this thread starting at the beginning and I noticed that in the pics- the crown is lumed! I've never seen that before. I wonder how much lume can fit in the engravings as small as the crown. From the pics it looks great but I wonder how it'll work in real life. Love the idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Got it. My Q goes in the sense that you have to order t parts, of course to your specs, but still you have to arrive to an agreement. What would it take for you to actually make those parts is what I wonder. From your reply I'd say you're not interested, but at some point that becomes a "next"step. Is it volume related?
> 
> Thank you for your reply.


I'm still not sure I understand. We are actually making the parts. The parts aren't imaginary, I assure you.

Do you mean what would it take for me personally to get my hands on some sheet metal and start punching out dials, or smelting molten steel for cases?

I'm baffled why I'd want to get all dirty and sweaty when I can cool my fat a$$ in an air conditioned office and work on my computer.

We're contracting to have parts made to my design and specs. What difference does it make who's punching out the dials or pouring the steel into the mold?

Why would I want to own the machines and have the responsibility of keeping everyone working all the time when I can just contract to have another company which owns machines and has employees to make them for me?

Again, the auto manufacturer analogy - if I'm Ford, I've got designers, engineers, and assembly line people. I buy windshields from a sub vendor, ditto transmissions and tires. I don't own a glass or rubber factory.

What am I missing here?

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'm still not sure I understand. We are actually making the parts. The parts aren't imaginary, I assure you.
> 
> Do you mean what would it take for me personally to get my hands on some sheet metal and start punching out dials, or smelting molten steel for cases?
> 
> ...


I don't think you're missing anything. In fact it may be my limited knowledge on production. I sense that I will learn quite a bit from your response.

Reading about the bigger brands I see that they typically upgrade producing their in house made movements. A great example is the upgrade that Tudor made to the Black Bay mostly by putting in there their in-house movement. Now the demand will be much higher for the new version compared there ETA one.

I understand that you may not want to be responsible for workers and machinery for parts but at some point, that is my question, is volume what determines your decision to get into it? This is where I know I have tons to learn, among many other things.

In the scale of watchmaking one pole is me, for example. I just put together a watch after ordering all the parts from Otto Frei. Of course I have some freedom of choice but it is what it is. You, you can order your parts to your specifications which opens a world of options. At what point you go to the other extreme of the scale by producing all those parts which gives you total freedom? Or is this an erroneous view of the process?

In just a few words, it seems to me from learning from the bigger brands that the more they produce in house the more valuable each piece becomes. That makes sense to me but perhaps I don't understand what the micro industry looks like and what the real goals are.

Thanks for leveling with a neophyte.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> I don't think you're missing anything. In fact it may be my limited knowledge on production. I sense that I will learn quite a bit from your response.
> 
> Reading about the bigger brands I see that they typically upgrade producing their in house made movements. A great example is the upgrade that Tudor made to the Black Bay mostly by putting in there their in-house movement. Now the demand will be much higher for the new version compared there ETA one.
> 
> ...


Ah, I see.

The shortest answer is yes, in order to justify the R&D which would need to go into developing an in-house movement, and/or to become as vertically-integrated as say, Rolex, we would need to have exponentially more volume.

Most companies, and I'm not even just talking about watches here, but any physical product, do NOT manufacture everything themselves. Many 'manufacturers' don't make anything at all themselves. Is Apple less of a technology company if the iPad is made by a 3rd party supplier in China?

I think many people labor under an illusion of manufacturing as it existed 50-60 years ago. Very few manufacturers now are so vertically integrated that they make EVERYTHING themselves. Specialization, risk management, economies of scale, labor costs, technology and capital markets have all contributed to the current state, wherein most physical products are NOT made by the companies whose brands are on them.

Even with watches, the parts for many 'in-house' movements are not made in-house at all. There's some debate about exactly what "in-house" means, but in my view, the key point is that the movement is in some way 'proprietary', meaning developed by the brand and exclusively used by that brand. Maybe the strict definition is that they also must make it themselves, but I think that's an arbitrary and unnecessarily tedious requirement. As i said, who gives a $h1t who's actually smelting the steel or turning the parts on a lathe? I certainly don't.

Regardless, It's certainly not a reasonable expectation within the affordable range.

It seems a lot of people have this opinion that micro-brands somehow aren't 'real' watch companies, because we're outsourcing our production, but the reality is we're doing business in much the same way as our much larger, mainstream competitors, just at a smaller scale. Ironically, even though we're paid less attention, we're much more transparent about what we're doing. Very few watch companies 'make all their own parts'.

Just to give you a sense of what sort of scale and volume differences we're talking about - when I was in Hong Kong two years ago, I met with my primary vendor to straighten some things out, what you might call a "come to *****" meeting. I had my 5th model in production with them, and a 6th in prototyping. I'd sent them over $250,000 in the past two years, plus introduced some other micro-brands to them. I thought my business would be important to them, and I wasn't feeling the love.

In a typical year, my company might make 1200-1500 watches. I asked them how many watches they produced in a year - 600,000. My business was only 0.2% of their total annual volume, and although they are one of the bigger factories, they're by no means the largest.

And even THEY don't own all their own production facilities. They use sub-contractors for dials, handsets, crystals, straps, bracelets, etc. They don't have an 'in-house' movement. They don't have their own case-making plant, or plating facility. They do pre-production design/engineering, sourcing/purchasing of components, case finishing, final assembly, and QC. That's it.

They make 600,000 units per year, probably equal to $100M in annual revenue, and they haven't seen fit to develop their own movement or vertically integrate.

I'm one guy working from a bedroom office, producing one or two models per year, made in batches of ~300-600 pieces. I'm lucky if I can pay for a vacation each year (rather than mooch off my parents, which I do, frequently).

When am I going to be developing an in-house movement? Just as soon as I can figure out how to get you all to front me all that R&D money, then agree to pay 'in-house-movement' prices for the watches we start making.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Drive by posting....

About the "in house" parts, it's pretty rare for a manufacturer (i.e. watch brand) to actually make their own parts. Meaning: most of them design their own stuff, but like Doc said, smaller sub-contractors actually make them. Look at the movements, there are only a handful made today, but there are thousands of watch brands. ETA, Seiko, Citizen, Rodina, and a couple whose names escape me at the moment make 99% of them. Even Tudor, who you reference above, fell back to an ETA movement for their latest Black Bay version...

Just like car manufacturers, you'll find the same 6 cylinder motor in dozens of models, even different brands.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I imagine the main the difference is the very essence of the word MICRO brand (ie generally one, or just a few people) as apposed to large swiss brands.

By the way, even many of the large swiss brands have some components manufactured in the far east and not 100% 'in-house'.

It would cost millions to setup your 'own' manufacturing plant, buy equipment, setup tooling, employ staff etc etc, which is only something a company selling millions of products and with one hell of a cashflow could do... And also a very good reason why their products then cost so much more.

A micro brand is just that, micro. Why would you want the hassle of running your own manufacturing plant, when you can have manufacturers who specialise in what they do, produce whatever you design, with none of the overheads, none of the risk, none of the monumental ball-ache in the day to day management, legal BS, accounting, HR and general faff of running it, only to then loose the the ability to keep your product prices affordable... Which is one of your major selling points in the first place (along with a killer design and unparalleled ability to talk s**t with your customers apparently  ). 

...Or at least that would be my guess at the answer as someone who runs a small business, and no longer does what they love and what made them decide to do it in the first place due to the very fact we do everything in house!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Here. You want a window into my world? Read these:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/micros-hong-kong-sung-tune-werewolves-london-1078747.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/o-rly-hong-kong-says-youre-wrong-1082808.html


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> I think doc missed an opportunity when he didn't name the new company Lew&Huey part Two-ey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant!! I can just imagine that 'double dog' logo!!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Here. You want a window into my world? Read these:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/micros-hong-kong-sung-tune-werewolves-london-1078747.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/o-rly-hong-kong-says-youre-wrong-1082808.html


Outstanding!!!

In your first link I see why you wouldn't want the headache of production! The trips alone seem intense but fun at the end.

The second post has an awesome account of the way factories work and produce.

What a world of its own! Thank you for sharing!

Cheers!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Here. You want a window into my world? Read these:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/micros-hong-kong-sung-tune-werewolves-london-1078747.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/o-rly-hong-kong-says-youre-wrong-1082808.html


A quick thought and sincere question: I saw some pics with big fish from Halios, Tempest, etc. Would it be far fetched to form a consortium of sorts and start a joint venture to produce cases and such here in the US? A sort of real Shinola thing....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> A quick thought and sincere question: I saw some pics with big fish from Halios, Tempest, etc. Would it be far fetched to form a consortium of sorts and start a joint venture to produce cases and such here in the US? A sort of real Shinola thing....


Halios = Canadian

Tempest = based in Hong Kong

Stuckx = Netherlands

Melbourne = Oz

Aevig = Netherlands

Janis = run by an a$$hole who insists on everything being done his way.

Yeah, it's far fetched.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Unbelievable how convoluted it all is. It's just crazy that several established US micros couldn't get together and start that process...

Anyway, Thank you for the lessons!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Halios = Canadian
> 
> Tempest = based in Hong Kong
> 
> ...


PS ... And hopefully that Janis a$$hole does end up getting his way. We're all counting on it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Unbelievable how convoluted it all is. It's just crazy that several established US micros couldn't get together and start that process...
> 
> Anyway, Thank you for the lessons!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It isn't crazy at all.

We're all independent for a reason. I've spoken to Fred Amos, owner of Bernhardt, on the phone, several times. I like the guy, and he's about the closest thing I have to a role model, but I don't want to work for him, or with him. Nothing against him, he cracks me up, but I like working alone.

Likewise, I talk to Sujain a lot, probably 3-4 times per week. I love him like a brother. If he were in the US, I still wouldn't want to be in business with him, even though I'm sure we'd get along - I'm sure of it because he'd either quickly acknowledge that I'm in charge, or I'd drag him outside and beat the snot out of him, which would make me feel bad later, but, I'm in charge.

There is no "bringing watchmaking back to the US" unless you can bring the entire industry back here - a diversified ecosystem of inter-dependent companies ranging from raw commodity producers to incredibly sophisticated manufacturers and old-world craftsmen. That ecosystem doesn't exist here anymore. It only exists in a couple of places in the world, and even there, I think some of it is more myth than majesty.

The year before last, a local watchmaking school graduated a class of five people - five - count 'em, one, two three, four, five. That was the entire 2014 graduating class of watchmakers. And people want to fantasize about "bringing watchmaking back to the US"? How?

And why would I want to join forces with my competitors? Even the ones I like, I know I wouldn't like them after being forced to sit at a conference table with them and hash out the pooling of capital to develop a new movement and shared production facilities, blah, blah, blah. A potential competitor once suggested exactly the same thing to me, and that was my immediate thought - why do I need you, them, or anyone else, and why would I want to deal with any of you when it comes time for me to make a business decision?

Are you kidding me? Kill me now. I'm a lone gunman, emphasis on 'lone'.

Why complicate things? THAT'S just crazy. I see people on this forum wishing for things to go back to the way they were when the US industry was about to go under, and the Swiss almost followed.

Really?

I say let, it, go. Things are fine the way they are. You get great, reliable product at a very reasonable price. Don't go throwing wrenches into the machine. You'll only mess it up.

PS - I'm not picking on Fred or Sujain. I've also met Pete from Hager. Like him a lot. Could never work with him. I'd throw him out a window within the first day, guaranteed. I've met Phil from Visitor (seemed like a super nice guy), Evan from Mavrik, Jon from Brew, Chip from Aevig (best designer in the game), and either spoken to or traded emails with Francis from Tangramatic (funny as balls, crazy as hell), Scott from River, Doug from Manchester, Steve from Benarus/Raven, Michael from Seals, Johnny from Cobra, and probably half a dozen others I'm forgetting. The only ones I could remotely see myself working with are the ones I barely know. Nothing against any of them, just don't want to work with them.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Check the prices on RGM watches and be glad Doc went the route he did. We would not be discussing his watches on F71, that's for sure.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jlow28 said:


> Check the prices on RGM watches and be glad Doc went the route he did. We would not be discussing his watches on F71, that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


F'rizzle.

Hell, just check into Shinola, if you want to see what can happen when people put huge resources into 'bringing it back to the US'.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

jlow28 said:


> Check the prices on RGM watches and be glad Doc went the route he did. We would not be discussing his watches on F71, that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Yep yep. I'm aware. Big cost discrepancy. I'm just always trying to think a bit out of the box. I've seen so many peeps I know come up with breakthroughs that really took a bit of that and a ton of chance.

Cheers!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jguitron said:


> Yep yep. I'm aware. Big cost discrepancy. I'm just always trying to think a bit out of the box. I've seen so many peeps I know come up with breakthroughs that really took a bit of that and a ton of chance.
> 
> Cheers!


Maybe not the best example but I would rather Doc hold off on hand assembling watches for now.  . It would be entertaining to watch as small parts and profanity are intertwined into a final product. It would take a lot more watch building kits from the bay

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Yep yep. I'm aware. Big cost discrepancy. I'm just always trying to think a bit out of the box. I've seen so many peeps I know come up with breakthroughs that really took a bit of that and a ton of chance.
> 
> Cheers!


Some people dream of being in charge of a huge operation - a big plant, expensive machinery, a bunch of employees, and a BusinessWeek cover story, "The man who brought watchmaking back to the USA".

My dream is to run a business from home, with no employees, to sleep in as late as I want, come and go as I please, walk with my dog to the convenience store for lunch, not have to deal with payroll taxes, or cutting checks to the bank to pay for big plants or expensive machinery, and to be able to tell my wife that what looks like 'screwing around on the innerwebz' is actually 'working'.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> It isn't crazy at all.
> 
> We're all independent for a reason. I've spoken to Fred Amos, owner of Bernhardt, on the phone, several times. I like the guy, and he's about the closest thing I have to a role model, but I don't want to work for him, or with him. Nothing against him, he cracks me up, but I like working alone.
> 
> ...


I get the vague feeling that you don't want to join with other watchmakers.
I found a pic of Doc talking about this very subject...


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

docvail said:


> Some people dream of being in charge of a huge operation - a big plant, expensive machinery, a bunch of employees, and a BusinessWeek cover story, "The man who brought watchmaking back to the USA".
> 
> My dream is to run a business from home, with no employees, to sleep in as late as I want, come and go as I please, walk with my dog to the convenience store for lunch, not have to deal with payroll taxes, or cutting checks to the bank to pay for big plants or expensive machinery, and to be able to tell my wife that what looks like 'screwing around on the innerwebz' is actually 'working'.


I've weighed in before on similar topic and I understand it's a difficult business model to do anything much here and be competitive. I also understand machining and assembly is not what makes some people tick.

I think some who ask are like me and get a kick out of taking raw materials and fashioning something new.

Your route seems wiser.
Keep up your efforts.

Saving for a Nakken

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

This talk of manufacturing and vertical integration shows how little industry and manufacturing is valued in this global economy. It's clearly not being taught in the schools. And let's not even get started on the thornier questions relating to why so many manufacturing jobs have migrated to the places where they now are found.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Justaminute said:


> I think some who ask are like me and get a kick out of taking raw materials and fashioning something new.


This is the part I don't understand.

We already ARE taking raw materials and making something new. How many times can I say it? How many different ways?

What if I owned the plant and machines, and the workers were my employees? Would that magically transform how people view this? Why?

Do the people and machines have to be in a different place for people to be happier? Why?

Do I personally have to be working the lathe? Why?

If this is about the idea that I should want to own the plant, machines and employees, I sort of get it, to the extent that I understand some people need to be at the top of a large organization to feel like they're running a real business. That's ludicrous, but I understand why people feel that way.

Regardless, this is how things are now done, by companies large and small, because it's a smarter way than committing resources to a proprietary manufacturing capacity.

If this is about wanting the stuff to be made here, I sort of get that, but I've got a global business, with customers in 50 countries. Not all of them care about "made in the USA". Even if they did, it wouldn't matter. The foundational building blocks necessary for having a domestic watchmaking industry no longer exist within this country.

If this is about some romanticized vision of me as the old-world craftsman, hunched over a watchmaker's bench or turning a lathe, I sort of get that, because many people feel like that work is somehow more real or more valuable than what I do, or more enjoyable. I don't agree, but regardless, I haven't trained to do that, and have no interest in it. I'm doing what I do well and enjoy doing, what I feel is the most valuable work, and outsourcing the rest.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> This is the part I don't understand.
> 
> We already ARE taking raw materials and making something new. How many times can I say it? How many different ways?
> 
> ...


Just to play devil's advocate and with all due respect doc, with that line of thinking then I, as the consumer, paying for the watch, could feel like I'm transforming raw materials into this wonderful watch. Who and where is not important.

I do think that my misconception comes from not knowing what all is needed to actually turn the steel bars into cases. In my mind I figured that if your volume is low but still had the interest, you could obtain a modest machine you could operate sort of like a carpenter. Of course, before anyone jumps, thanks to your detailed posts I'm way more aware of the need for molds and many other steps needed for production.

In other words, the micro shop that could make the materials for watches is an unrealistic idea, unlike carpenters and such.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

docvail said:


> This is the part I don't understand.
> 
> We already ARE taking raw materials and making something new. How many times can I say it? How many different ways?
> 
> ...


You misunderstand my meaning.

I'm not saying you aren't building watches of your own design.
I'm not criticizing.
I enjoy your business approach.

I enjoy getting my hands dirty and forges and lathes and lapping machines and milling machines.
I enjoy this part specifically.
It may well be a romantic notion but I lament the apparent impossibility of doing watch parts here.
I hope to one day be a subcontractor providing components to some portion of the industry.

You may not see value in that idea or maybe more clearly see how naive our concepts are. 
I am amazed that you seem unable to grasp others motivation may differ from yours.
Yes, I'm not likely to have any large players knocking on my door anytime soon trying to buy my Damascus steel watch dials (etc).
But I'd be entertained and maybe fiscally enriched in due time.

I hope your model is not the only one that will work.

Respect


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Just to play devil's advocate and with all due respect doc, with that line of thinking then I, as the consumer, paying for the watch, could feel like I'm transforming raw materials into this wonderful watch. Who and where is not important.
> 
> I do think that my misconception comes from not knowing what all is needed to actually turn the steel bars into cases. In my mind I figured that if your volume is low but still had the interest, you could obtain a modest machine you could operate sort of like a carpenter. Of course, before anyone jumps, thanks to your detailed posts I'm way more aware of the need for molds and many other steps needed for production.
> 
> In other words, the micro shop that could make the materials for watches is an unrealistic idea, unlike carpenters and such.


Not necessarily.

Roland G. Murphy (RGM) makes all his own parts, except for small screws and such.

He produces about 300 watches per year, about 1/4 or 1/5 what I produce, and they cost ten times what my watches do.

The main difference between my business and my larger competitors is one of scale, not of structure or process. RGM is the exception in this indistry, not the norm.

As a half-step, you could look at Shinola or Weiss Watches. Although very different in scale, structure and process, both companies import parts made elsewhere and assemble them here, and both companies' products are sold at a premium to comparable products assembled elsewhere.

In other words, all things are possible, if you're willing to pay for them.

Hopefully this line of discussion is about played out, but as a potential end-note - I don't agree with or subscribe to arbitrary distinctions made between businesses, or more specifically, their products, because of people's bias-based preferences for corporate structure or processes. I'm about whatever delivers the best product at the right price, with the least amount of risk and aggravation, nothing more, nothing less.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Justaminute said:


> You misunderstand my meaning.
> 
> I'm not saying you aren't building watches of your own design.
> I'm not criticizing.
> ...


Sorry, I didn't mean to sound dismissive of your view.

In fact I do understand the joy you find in the physical acts involved in producing a physical product.

It just doesn't happen to be a joy I share, and thus, I haven't structured my business that way, a way which would capitalize on the fact that I'm an old world craftsman. I'm not.

To be fair, I'm amazed so many people don't value the actual work I do, because of the work I'm not doing, and their comments frequently sound dismissive in their own right.

To me it smacks of skill-set myopathy, which leads people to view their own contribution to an organization or challenge as being the most valuable. Like accountants trying to run a business exclusively by the numbers, or a lawyer thinking all challenges can be solved through legislation. It's the old, "when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail" problem.

I wear multiple hats in my business. I'm not able to wear them all. From what I've seen, those who try to wear every hat eventually fail, and those who can only wear one hat also eventually fail.

As it happens, I've been in talks with people about producing some components and doing final assembly here, albeit at a higher cost, and higher retail price. I still won't be working the machines or doing the assembly myself, but it would give me greater control over the materials used and final product quality.

Hope that all makes sense.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> Roland G. Murphy (RGM) makes all his own parts, except for small screws and such.
> 
> ...


I'll just focus on getting back to the Zen zone awaiting the first pics 

My best,

JG


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

So you're saying I'll never get hired in a mid-level manager position with undiscernable duties?

More like KILLING the Dream.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> This is the part I don't understand.
> 
> We already ARE taking raw materials and making something new. How many times can I say it? How many different ways?
> 
> ...


OMG doc, do you mean that you're not hand crafting each and every one of the NTH subs by hand?!

You're not digging the raw ore yourself?

Smelting it on a wind swept hillside by yourself?

Forging the casings by hand in a quaint old blacksmith's forge?

Machining everything on an ancient water driven lathe?

Mining the chemicals for the lume in exotic locations?

You mean that these aren't artesian products?

Oh the sheer disappointment...........:-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> OMG doc, do you mean that you're not hand crafting each and every one of the NTH subs by hand?!
> 
> You're not digging the raw ore yourself?
> 
> ...


No, no, no, no, no, no, no, and yes.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Considering doc has mentioned his limited skill set when it comes to small parts and dexterity (he has trouble changing straps...), I'm pretty sure you DON'T want him hand milling or lathing anything on these watches...


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Not on par with a mechanical or standard quartz watch, but here's a little glimpse into what it's like to make a case:


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> Considering doc has mentioned his limited skill set when it comes to small parts and dexterity (he has trouble changing straps...), I'm pretty sure you DON'T want him hand milling or lathing anything on these watches...


I don't know.. I might pay extra for that service especially if it came with a video of him making it!


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> Not all of them care about "made in the USA".


This. I mean, while I would love to see Doc bring watchmaking *TO *Canada, I can understand that, outside of the 4 of us that live here, the world probably doesn't give a damn about a watch case formed here instead of China.

In all seriousness, I think there is likely a lack of understand about how the manufacturing industry (not only as it relates to watches) truly works in today's economy, or how that effects the end product. Doc has already heavily explained the fact that most sub-components of any final assembly in any industry are RARELY ever fully manufactured under a single company (in fact, I really can't think of a product, that is more than just a marginal few components, that would not source at least some components from elsewhere).

I work for a manufacturing company, where we produce products for the mining industry. We import the raw steel in for drill pipes, and we machine it down to final specifications "in-house", sure. But then we might put plastic thread protectors on that we sure as heck don't produce in-house. We also paint the things with paint that we sure as heck do not produce in-house. Now, you might be thinking that sounds a bit ridiculous, that the most important part we do produce here and the rest is marginally important. But, if we were to do the same R&D, product development, engineering and design work that we currently do, and then get the guy next door to actually machine the final product, how does that make what we do any different? It wouldn't, it's the same damn product in the end, and the same work went into producing that product.

This, I believe, is what Doc is trying to convey. He is able to sit at home and do exactly that which he enjoys doing, and contracting out that which he doesn't or can't do. Why would he want to get involved with all of that which he doesn't want to do, on top of that which he already does, only to produce the same product at the end of all that?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Doc, you can't win w/these guys. For example Hexa started up-charging for an "Assembled in the USA" model and EVERYONE flew off of the handle raving about how it wasn't worth it and started playing the compare specs vs. price game. You're dammed if you do, dammed if you don't.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

All of this goes with clothes, processed food, bicycles, TV, radio, computers, computer coolers, Windows, doors etc etc.. Most companies order the items from different companies that makes them! 

Some companies have made items in hundreds of years, meaning they are experts in these areas! It takes years and years to get the same expertise! Tons of cash etc etc.. That's just how the world goes! 

I couldn't care less where items where made! I want quality that fits what I'm paying for the item! 

End product! All I care about 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I never suggested Chris was doing anything wrong...
Jeez
Quite the opposite.

It's possibly the wrong thread for the conversation. And I'm obviously not explaining my thoughts well.
My apologies.






Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Justaminute said:


> You misunderstand my meaning.
> You may not see value in that idea or maybe more clearly see how naive our concepts are.
> I am amazed that you seem unable to grasp others motivation may differ from yours.
> Yes, I'm not likely to have any large players knocking on my door anytime soon trying to buy my Damascus steel watch dials (etc).
> ...


I think the difference in your approaches has to do with the markets you're aiming to serve. Doc's comments about RGM highlight this pretty dramatically.

It's not that Doc's is the only model that works... it's that Doc's model works really well if you're trying to produce a great watch at these prices, with these (comparatively) small production runs and *actually make enough money to keep the lights on. *

IMO - the quality and caliber of what's available to watch companies offshore, from a production standpoint, is very high. Doc talked about the facilities he uses, and we've already seen the type of product they can do, and the price points that allows Doc to hit. Doc's production model lets him offer a caliber of product at a shockingly good price. Even at "full retail" - $600 for a watch like the NTH subs is absolutely unreal.

From a purely economic standpoint - it's also fairly efficient. Doc doesn't have to have a ton of cash tied up in buying and maintaining infrastructure. That lets him focus on using those resources to grow the brand and cover the costs of developing new products... like NTH.

Doc's adding enormous value to the process by (1) working with his offshore production team to push the limits of what can be done (2) producing unique designs for NTH that are focused on real world usability and a link to the heritage of dive/tool watches and (3) doing both with an eye towards a final price point that is incredibly accessible to the rest of us.

(he also adds value by putting up with the crazy threads on watch forums... but that was a given)

Does this mean that there's no market for the RGM approach - on-shore production of parts? Of course not. However, globalization has pushed a lot of this offshore, so bringing it back on-shore production requires (1) a lot of capital investment and (2) a market that's willing to pay a premium for the output because you're either doing something that the big guys won't do, access to your specific output is critical to the finished product, or because *Really *_Made in the USA_ carries value.

It's hard to scale up the on-shore production model. Even if you wanted to become a watch parts maker - you'd need to find enough buyers for your parts to cover the costs of running/maintaining the machinery and all of the associated business costs that go along with finding those buyers, inventory, raw materials etc. To make a decent living doing it, you'd probably end up hiring a ton of people to actually do the manufacturing, and then you'd be stuck managing the business instead of getting your hands dirty. Back to square one.

...or... you're just going to have to sell dials at 2-3x dagaz prices.

To a degree, Tesla's seeing the same thing with their model 3. They're building the huge battery factory in Nevada BECAUSE there is no infrastructure in place here to meet their needs here shore. They know they need extra battery production capacity if they are going to grow as a company, and they're betting that the long-term benefits of having that factory close to Fremont, where they build the cars, and having its capacity available to them as the priority customer, outweighs the enormous cost of building and operating the thing onshore. But, they've got huge financial backing.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Justaminute said:


> I never suggested Chris was doing anything wrong...
> Jeez
> Quite the opposite.
> 
> ...


My bad... I feel responsible for he detour "while we're waiting".

May just have to go back to the jokes and sh$& lume!

All in good spirits!


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I recognize that the discussion has moved considerably far from NTH subs. But I think the subject of manufacturing is an interesting one. <leaving out pointless drivel before I even type it> I just did a google search for "vertically integrated watch companies." Of course, most of the suggestions were discussions on WUS. A good one here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-watch-brand-highest-vertical-integration-615185.html
Naturally, a high level of vertical integration requires either:
a. a very large company, or
b. very high prices.

Seiko and Rolex are always mentioned as companies that do most of it in house. Some of the luxury brands do too. Swatch certainly doesn't farm much out. I'd be curious about Citizen and Casio.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Took this pic while landing...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Took this one with me. It dares say "Made in Italy" on the dial and I witness a beating on the guy that made it...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> No, no, no, no, no, no, no, and yes.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Just realised I meant to type artisan, rather than artesian..........


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bottom line is I'm doing exactly what I want to do in this business, more or less. To the extent I'm doing things I either don't want to do, or shouldn't be doing because I suck at them, I'm constantly making an effort to get myself out of doing those things by finding other people to do them for me. 

The ultimate end-state of my business will be me doing less, not more, and only doing those things which I either must do, really should do, want to do, enjoy doing, or some combination thereof.

Not to beat the horse beyond its life expectancy, but as a (please, God, let this be the) final word on the subject...there was a recent discussion on FB, wherein someone who held themselves out to be a watchmaker was dismissive of any micro-brand owner who didn't do his own assembly, as in, me, myself, sitting here putting your watches together with my own awkward and nerve-damaged hands. He said any micro that doesn't to their own assembly is "just a marketer". 

That's exactly the sort of comment that makes my agent orange act up. As if marketing isn't a vital part of any business. Last I checked, assembling a bunch of watches, but not being able to sell them, is a bad business model. There is no sale without some form of marketing. 

Marketing is important. Design is important. Process management, customer service, product development, production management, pricing, finance - all important. 

It's just not important that I do all of them myself (in my opinion), or that I do any one of them in particular, if I don't happen to be skilled at it, enjoy it, or if it isn't mission-critical that I do it myself. If I can figure out how to make things work by having someone else do it for me - I'm ahead of the pack.

Screw that guy who says only certified-watchmakers who do their own assembly can call themselves a 'real' watch company. Likewise, screw anyone who says this isn't a real watch company if I'm not producing all the components in-house, or hand-drawing my own designs, or doing my own internal-case engineering, all of which is equally as stupid as saying I'm not a real watch company if I don't put your watch into a shipping box and drive it to the post office myself, if that happens to be the one action you think is supremely important, above all others (and please speak up if you do, I could use a good laugh).

I sell a real product. My company makes real money, allowing me to do this full time. My customers are real happy. Sounds pretty real to me.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Drive to the Post Office? You mean you won't be delivering these in person to my front door while wearing white gloves and a tailcoat tuxedo? 
I am Jack's sense of ultimate disappointment...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Drive to the Post Office? You mean you won't be delivering these in person to my front door while wearing white gloves and a tailcoat tuxedo?
> I am Jack's sense of ultimate disappointment...


Legit LOL.

I'm not kidding. I'm on the phone, on hold, and dealing with one of those "please say" whatever systems. I had to hang up and call back because I got routed the wrong way when the system heard me laugh at that jacka$$ comment.

"I'm sorry, I did not understand that. Did you want to report a problem with a shipment?"


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

I remember hearing/reading? the president of a major automobile manufacturer say:
"We're not in business to build cars. We're in business to sell cars."
Sounds like Chris gets that.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> Marketing is important. Design is important. Process management, customer service, product development, production management, pricing, finance - all important.


Word!

My wife is a talented writer, and I'm a pretty good designer.
She wrote a stellar novel. I edited it and created the cover art and made it into book form.
I created a website for it, and you can buy it on Amazon.
But neither of us is really great at marketing, so we've sold less than 100 copies.

Marketing is probably the 2nd most important thing right behind a quality product.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Just realised I meant to type artisan, rather than artesian..........


Do you mean to say these watches will not involve uncontrolled spewing of fluid?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

taike said:


> Do you mean to say these watches will not involve uncontrolled spewing of fluid?


The spewing only occurs when doc starts trying to put them together apparently........


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

tknospdr said:


> Word!
> 
> My wife is a talented writer, and I'm a pretty good designer.
> She wrote a stellar novel. I edited it and created the cover art and made it into book form.
> ...


No $#!t. You didnt even give us the title!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> No $#!t. You didnt even give us the title!


My money says it's not "Marketing for Dummies".






I'll get my coat...


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

I was afraid that might be against the rules, but since you asked, it's called Hunting the Haunting. 

http://www.amazon.com/Hunting-Haunt...sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1243687453&sr=8-2"


----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)

docvail said:


> Legit LOL.
> 
> I'm not kidding. I'm on the phone, on hold, and dealing with one of those "please say" whatever systems. I had to hang up and call back because I got routed the wrong way when the system heard me laugh at that jacka$$ comment.
> 
> "I'm sorry, I did not understand that. Did you want to report a problem with a shipment?"


LOL. Also, I love the look of the Vintage Mil Sub version with the Sword Hands!


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Likewise, I talk to Sujain a lot, probably 3-4 times per week. I love him like a brother. If he were in the US, I still wouldn't want to be in business with him, even though I'm sure we'd get along - I'm sure of it because he'd either quickly acknowledge that I'm in charge, or I'd drag him outside and beat the snot out of him, which would make me feel bad later, but, I'm in charge.


Awww...isn't that sweet


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> Considering doc has mentioned his limited skill set when it comes to small parts and dexterity (he has trouble changing straps...), I'm pretty sure you DON'T want him hand milling or lathing anything on these watches...


He also has trouble with plastic bezel protector film.

As to the idea of Doc working any type of machinery... You think those Winner watches have hair and skin inside?


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Drive to the Post Office? You mean you won't be delivering these in person to my front door while wearing white gloves and a tailcoat tuxedo?
> I am Jack's sense of ultimate disappointment...


I was thinking more along the lines of Doc driving around looking like this:








In which case, he isn't the delivery guy, he is the Chauffeur d' NTH Sub.

In my case, Doc would be Chauffeur d'Santa Cruz.... unless it changes to Chauffeur d'Scorpène!

edit: Photo taken from google


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> Drive to the Post Office? You mean you won't be delivering these in person to my front door while wearing white gloves and a tailcoat tuxedo?
> I am Jack's sense of ultimate disappointment...


That's for the Commander 300.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> He also has trouble with plastic bezel protector film.
> 
> As to the idea of Doc working any type of machinery... You think those Winner watches have hair and skin inside?


Ha! Everybody is a winner! A prize inside every watch!

I'm guessing everybody's watch, from any price bracket, has somebody's DNA in it, even if it is one rogue facial skin cell not caught by the safety glasses, dust mask, beard cover and shower cap. I'd put money on that.

Good show gents! I watched the ball travel back and forth over the net on that one. But, it was pretty good reading. Nobody even got to throw out an "in before the lock" meme, so you know it's all good!


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Doc's team hard at work assembling prototypes?


----------



## evandowen (May 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> It isn't crazy at all.
> 
> We're all independent for a reason. I've spoken to Fred Amos, owner of Bernhardt, on the phone, several times. I like the guy, and he's about the closest thing I have to a role model, but I don't want to work for him, or with him. Nothing against him, he cracks me up, but I like working alone.
> 
> ...


I agree with Doc and it's possible that I'm the "competitor" in which Doc's references. Had to chuckle when you used the word "potential" Doc, good one!  When you map out hiring an engineer with the experience to see the 2-year development process through, finding suppliers or making capital investments in equipment we Micros would all have to sell $5,000 thousand dollar watches minimum (with the same movement) to recoup the investment. It's not that it isn't possible, it just inst feasible nor realistic. Of course, on the flip-side any one Micro owner could invest in the education and trial and error to do something similar to RGM, however, you just have to make sure you're building a brand that can sell their watches for a minimum of $10K - lowest price for RGMs 801 in-house caliber.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

kendalw3 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of Doc driving around looking like this:
> View attachment 7763898
> 
> 
> ...


If you consider his shape, it'd be closer to Chaurreur d'Santa Claus.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

This thread tangent made me grin and out right ROFL knowing how even a mid-cap company struggles to vertically integrate in the day of 7 and 8 figure CNC machines.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you serve chimichangas?

No, sorry.

I don't know how you can call this a Mexican restaurant if you don't serve chimichangas.

I don't either. That's why we call it an Asian fusion restaurant.

But I'm in the mood for Mexican food.

Then you shouldn't have come to P.F. Chang's.

What would it take for you to make chimichangas?

Seriously? A different chef, a different menu, a different name for the restaurant, with a different sign over the door, an all-new marketing campaign, all-new decor...we'd need to be closed while all those changes were being made...maybe instead you could, erm, leave, and just go to a Mexican restuarant? I mean, that would seem to be the easiest solution here. It's "P.F. *CHANG'S*", after all...most people know what to expect before they walk in...

But will you make chimichangas SOMEDAY? Is that where this business is going?

Uhmmmm....yeah, probably not.

I think that's a big mistake, overlooking the growing market for chimichangas. Research shows chimichangas are the most popular item in Mexican restaurants. I can't believe you won't consider adding them to the menu...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

PF Chingadera's? Mongolian carne asada and carnitas lo mein


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

rpm1974 said:


> If you consider his shape, it'd be closer to Chaurreur d'Santa Claus.


I legitimately laughed out loud at this. My wife is reading a book next to me and wondering what's so funny on my watch forum.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Iliyan said:


> I legitimately laughed out loud at this. My wife is reading a book next to me and wondering what's so funny on my watch forum.


It's just Rusty trying to get himself fired from his job as lead 3D renderer.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

In other news...

I'm expecting (hoping) to have the NTH samples before the weekend. Anyone within driving distance of Philadelphia might want to consider coming to our GTG this Sunday to see them in person.

I'm also now expecting to receive the Orthos II and Commander 300, as well as the boxes I need for them, by early next week. If all goes well, we'll begin shipping those two weeks from now, on the 26th.

I don't know if I'll have the professional photos of the NTH protos before the end of the month, but I should DEFINITELY have some 'real-life' pics, even if they're just crappy cell-phone shots. 

The more important thing is that if we are shipping by the 26th, that means we're on track to begin NTH pre-orders soon after, either late that week, or early the following week (which is more likely), so....figure May 2/3-ish.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Man... I have to say that although I don't really love "small" watches (the smallest I have are the Phantom at 42mm and my Fireman Racer at 40mm I believe), I'm really digging the Santa Cruz looks! I WANT IT!!!

Is it May already?!?


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chauffeur d'Santa Clause.... Chauffeur d'NTH

Deliverer of kick a$$ subs with **** lume, Chimichangas, and beavers.

Bringing sarcasm, humor, hilarious stories, cold hard facts, and quality watches to WIS around the globe!


----------



## erenedip (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry to everybody for my post count workshop but i did cant anything no picture and no pic reply ..

SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Sounds like it's double confirmed, NTHs will come with a chimichanga and it'll be delivered in a PF Chang takeout box.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

erenedip said:


> Sorry to everybody for my post count workshop but i did cant anything no picture and no pic reply ..
> 
> SM-N910C cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Drive to the Post Office? You mean you won't be delivering these in person to my front door while wearing white gloves and a tailcoat tuxedo?
> I am Jack's sense of ultimate disappointment...


OK, whoa...now this is a surprise to me too. I was expecting Doc to come in and nuke the chimichanga for me (surely it will be cold by the time he arrives, but I don't play that--I want my food hot). And all you guys need to recognize that the single most important skill set that Doc needs to have to run his watch company is the ability to instantly work any microwave in existence. THAT, people, is what is important. When he personally delivers your NTH Sub with that Chimichanga combo meal and your LEGAL copy of Frozen, all true gratification vanishes if he can't get your food hot in 45 seconds or less.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

sirgilbert357 said:


> OK, whoa...now this is a surprise to me too. I was expecting Doc to come in and nuke the chimichanga for me (surely it will be cold by the time he arrives, but I don't play that--I want my food hot). And all you guys need to recognize that the single most important skill set that Doc needs to have to run his watch company is the ability to instantly work any microwave in existence. THAT, people, is what is important. When he personally delivers your NTH Sub with that Chimichanga combo meal and your LEGAL copy of Frozen, all true gratification vanishes if he can't get your food hot in 45 seconds or less.


I just hope he has his coffee before he delivers mine. I don't want to end up with a Frozen chimichanga and a hot copy of some almost-Disney cartoon.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> I just hope he has his coffee before he delivers mine. I don't want to end up with a Frozen chimichanga and a hot copy of some almost-Disney cartoon.


Hold on....is he actually doing the microwaving or is that outsourced? Sorry if I missed that part of the discussion.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Hold on....is he actually doing the microwaving or is that outsourced? Sorry if I missed that part of the discussion.


The chimichanga will be placed in the microwave by an overseas subcontractor, but Doc will actually turn the dials/press the buttons for you.
The way I look at it we really need a US based consortium to both put the food in the oven and turn it on so it can be stamped "Nuked in the US" with no guesses as to the food's lineage.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

wait just a damn minute... the chimichanga is going to be of the frozen variety?
I will only buy an nth if doc hand grinds corn grown himself in a legit stone mortar for the tortilla.
Meat must come from an organically raised chicken/cow/pig that Doc spoon fed beer.
cheese must be cultured by doc personally, perhaps this should be done with ample supervision.
vegetables are optional...
above all, the chimichanga must be freshly assembled and cooked from docs mobile kitchen truck parked in front of my house.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just back on this thread after a while. When is the pre-order date? April 15th? Time?


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

n/m


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

[Edited.]


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

So wait a minute... when Doc hand delivers the watches he's also going to cook us dinner? Can I get a sirloin steak rather than the chimichanga ?

Sent from my talking rectangle


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Docs reply is...

David


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tremec said:


> So wait a minute... when Doc hand delivers the watches he's also going to cook us dinner? Can I get a sirloin steak rather than the chimichanga ?
> 
> Sent from my talking rectangle


OK, that's just greedy man!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I got some famously fuzzy fotographs from the factory just now...















.

























That's all I have for now. I may be getting more later today, hopefully of some dials. I'm told the lume is the opposite of $h1tty.

Sorry about the lack of focus and details.

You may note the reflectiveness of the bezel inserts. I don't know what the explanation is, but they're circular-brushed, like the inserts on the Phantom, which are not at all reflective. It may be something about the blue.

I have no idea what that black strap is in the last shot. I'm assuming it was just a place holder. Why it's there, I can't even guess.

It's always hard to judge from drawings, then out-of-focus mobile pics, but when I look at the proportions of the bezel edge to the case sides and crown, I like what I see. You may recall our original design was only 11.0mm, and the bezel edge was really thin compared to the case, about half the width of our final design (that v.1 design is the one in About Time). I was concerned about having enough surface to grip, but wanted to keep it from being too chunky.

The bezel edge look about right, I think. I see it as a reasonable blend of several Rolex/Tudor profiles, but I like that its thinness most closely resembles the 5513/5517.

Current Black Bay









50's "Bond" MilSub (A/6538)









'70's MilSub (5513/5517)









Pelagos









The NTH case render


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

docvail said:


> I got some famously fuzzy fotographs from the factory just now...
> 
> View attachment 7776602
> 
> ...


That's sweet Doc! Amazballs! 
Can't wait to see them arrive into your warm embrace


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

Looking great. Love the side profile comparisons too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Fantastic!!!! 

This is like watching your new born through the nursery window!

Congratulations and cigars are in order! (Can be made of chocolate).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Sent from my 's .


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> Sent from my 's .


Hahaha that exactly what I felt during my morning commute. I think just will have to order 2 of those!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> Sent from my 's .


LMAO!!!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

"You may note the reflectiveness of the bezel inserts. I don't know what the explanation is, but they're circular-brushed, like the inserts on the Phantom, which are not at all reflective. It may be something about the blue."



Must be the vaporware condensation...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> "You may note the reflectiveness of the bezel inserts. I don't know what the explanation is, but they're circular-brushed, like the inserts on the Phantom, which are not at all reflective. It may be something about the blue."
> 
> Must be the vaporware condensation...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or grease from the chimichangas...


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

Outstanding effort. All the very best with this project NTH folks.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Must be the vaporware condensation...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still?????


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

In good fun. C'mon, eat a bite of the chimichanga and enjoy the ride... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

oh and I would like my steak to be a prime rib eye with a fat cap. bloody as hell. you da best doc.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

If you look at the pics of the casebacks (the last of the factory pics, and even in the pic above the blue bezels), there is some serious madwhack reflection on those too...must be some really bright, harsh lights in that room. Either way, what a teaser...lovin what we're seeing so far.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Doc, if you do have the protos in time for the GTG, I dare say some attendee will have a decent camera and some composition skills. Won't be up to your pro photog level but probably better than cell phone snaps. (Having said that there are some folks doing killer work with their iPhone).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> Doc, if you do have the protos in time for the GTG, I dare say some attendee will have a decent camera and some composition skills. Won't be up to your pro photog level but probably better than cell phone snaps. (Having said that there are some folks doing killer work with their iPhone).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


True, but the lighting in the place where we're meeting is for $h1t.

Maybe I'll bring my lightbox, set it up for anyone to use for any watch, and let people know I'd appreciate anyone with some skill throwing me a bone. I've tried using it, with both my mobile and my digital camera, and I just don't seem to have a knack for it.

I think lactardjosh and britewhite will both be there, and they're both better photogs than I am (you'd hope so in Josh's case, as he's actually a semi-professional photographer).


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> True, but the lighting in the place where we're meeting is for $h1t.
> 
> Maybe I'll bring my lightbox, set it up for anyone to use for any watch, and let people know I'd appreciate anyone with some skill throwing me a bone. I've tried using it, with both my mobile and my digital camera, and I just don't seem to have a knack for it.
> 
> I think lactardjosh and britewhite will both be there, and they're both better photogs than I am (you'd hope so in Josh's case, as he's actually a semi-professional photographer).


You only need the light box if you have **** lume. Use one of the prototypes as your light source for the pics.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> You only need the light box if you have **** lume. Use one of the prototypes as your light source for the pics.


Try to combine sarcasm and logic and use it on me, will you?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Try to combine sarcasm and logic and use it on me, will you?


I guess I asked for that.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking killer from what I can see! Can't wait to see some assembled shots, super promising start and it definately checks my boxes for the shiny shiny obsession!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey doc, just saw the post/email/update on the commanders.
So is it possible for me to change the shipping address to my neighbors address?
Posting the question here as it seems to be the best way of reaching you (you've brought this upon yourself).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Hey doc, just saw the post/email/update on the commanders.
> So is it possible for me to change the shipping address to my neighbors address?
> Posting the question here as it seems to be the best way of reaching you (you've brought this upon yourself).


No, it's not.

The best way to reach me.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> The best way to reach me.


...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

docvail said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> The best way to reach me.


Uh...BUUUURRNNN!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gelocks said:


> Man... I have to say that although I don't really love "small" watches (the smallest I have are the Phantom at 42mm and my Fireman Racer at 40mm I believe), I'm really digging the Santa Cruz looks! I WANT IT!!!
> 
> Is it May already?!?


Then you should totally get it.

The next model is in the works. It's also going to be a more moderate size, but may wear slightly larger than these subs, FWIW.

In keeping with the "old is new again" theme of the NTH brand, it will also have a distinct vintage vibe.

Plan on getting a glimpse at some teasers in late summer, probably August. We'll target March/April 2017 for delivery, and start pre-orders sometime in the fall, after we ship the subs out.

On that topic (general response to the masses here), I hope everyone understands I'm not really taking requests regarding future models, and I prefer not to brainstorm future models on a public forum. You're doing me a favor if you hold those suggestions back. You're helping my competitors if you just throw them out here.

I have a group of people (all of them WIS) who act as my sounding board, and advise me on my production plans, but in private, away from prying eyes.

I've got a couple of truly talented people helping me with design now, with whom I've got a semi-mind-meld thing happening, and I think we're close to settling in on the collaborative process we have with my factory and their engineers, which will hopefully allow us to get from concept to production more quickly, with fewer changes or surprises.

Sincere apologies if it sounds like I don't appreciate the desire many people have to help me. I assure you, I do. It's just very hard to integrate so many people's suggestions into our process, which has become fairly refined, and there are just too many competitors watching what I do, trying to get a peek at my playbook.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

n/m


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Then you should totally get it.
> 
> The next model is in the works. It's also going to be a more moderate size, but may wear slightly larger than these subs, FWIW.
> 
> ...


There are gonna be more?! Oh my.......


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Are the "next models" going to be subs as well?


----------



## taxg8r00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Where can I find these watches? Website?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

taxg8r00 said:


> Where can I find these watches? Website?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really??? Really? Reeeeealllyy??

Coming Soon - NTH Watches - Janis Trading Company


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Good job, Doc. Looking forward to the pre-order stage.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Whhayte a minute...

Doc, if you don't want us to talk about any potential new model, then why th'hell did you mention you were working on it in the first place? The sharks here can smell chum, but not until you put it in the water. My son is like that when he gets a "secret". Burns a hole in his mouth until he'll tell anyone that's listening.

I think (sometimes) you bring all the noyz and the funk upon yourself, secretly loving the attention.

"Yeah, we're gonna do something else awesome, so don't bug me and shut up." LOL!

And NO, I'm not gonna ask for another 42/22/12-hr model. NOT GONNA DO IT.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Didn't I read somewhere that drilled lugs weren't feasible due to thickness (or thinness to be more exact)? I was a little bummed about that but am now dreaming up combos of NATOs and NTH subs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

hawkeye86 said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that drilled lugs weren't feasible due to thickness (or thinness to be more exact)? I was a little bummed about that but am now dreaming up combos of NATOs and NTH subs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new nth models have a case that allows for drilled lugs.

What you read has to due with the commander 300 project that utilizes the orthos case and did not allow for drilled lugs. Totally different beast but looks to be awesome as well.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion. I have a Commander on the way, can't wait to see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

azsuprasm said:


> Whhayte a minute...
> 
> Doc, if you don't want us to talk about any potential new model, then why th'hell did you mention you were working on it in the first place? The sharks here can smell chum, but not until you put it in the water. My son is like that when he gets a "secret". Burns a hole in his mouth until he'll tell anyone that's listening.
> 
> ...


I'm always working on a new model. Shouldn't be a surprise. I put it in the FAQs for the subs: "What's next for NTH? We're already working on the next model."

What else did I say? It's going to have a vintage vibe? That's sort of the theme of the brand, also in the FAQ's - "Nod to History" being the unofficial acronym's meaning.

Moderate size? Okay, I guess I didn't exactly put that out there as a theme for the brand, and I'm not yet sure it will be, but it's not exactly startling in its forthrightness.

"Wear larger than the subs"? Alright, that's something I haven't said before, and slightly revealing on the face of it, but part of my job is sales, and a common tactic is to tee up a future sale while in the midst of the current one.

Asking people not to bug me clearly doesn't work, so...gave up on that a while ago.

Explaining that I don't really do requests or design by committee, and people shouldn't be offended if I ignore their pleas for an exception? Hi, have we met? I'm the guy who just explained that I like to work alone, and can't even see myself working with Sujain, my good friend, nicest guy on the planet, sharp as a tack, and arguably better than me at almost all of this, or Fred, who could teach a graduate course in how to run a micro-brand profitably.

What am I missing here? It all seems pretty par for the course, in line with my character, etc.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the teaser pics Doc! Thanks for sharing even though the quality isn't great. That is one of the things I like about you, you always reveal what you got, and what the status is and keep us all up to date as possible.

Looking forward to seeing more! (I'll be patient.... I just know I can....I know it!)

Curious about the next model... suspense! There are definitely aspects of a mystery thriller when reading this thread!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't know about anyone else, but if the Santa Cruz bezel ends up reflective like that AND brushed like the Fannum, then that's edfin legendary! 

I think most people here who are on the fence will be pretty swiftly swayed by even the blurriest of factory pics (doesn't China make all the good cameras nowadays????).

Please, for the love of all that is holy, withhold all further pics from the teeming masses until I get my pre order confirmed? I had to walk like 1500 yards away from work to do my Fannum preorder because I can't have real Internet or a dang phone in the place. I can't handle that stress every year. It's like having to build Christmas stuff for my kids at midnight Christmas Eve with nothing to hold me over but a cordless drill, a hex wrench, and a six pack!!

PS- I'll have a cheese steak sandwich in my box...hold the chimichanga. Seems more fitting and likely more edible.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> What am I missing here? It all seems pretty par for the course, in line with my character, etc.


Yes, it's dead-center. Just a good-natured jab from a happy owner that appreciates his L&H, and the curmudgeon that "sold it to me" (and had something to do with the design, marketing & production as well, so I've heard).

I forgot how funny that Austin Powers Mole thing was, but I thought of Doc more as "Edna Moe" from The Incredibles. 
Making incredible stuff for a group of Supers that, in some cases, don't really know what they want or need until the genius product is worn.
But No capes...or crown guards!

"No, Dahling, I can't POSSIBLY do it for you, you ask too much. I accept, but go now before I change my mind.", or something like that.

Much respect from this end; Now if you deep-fry a Blue Beaver Burrito, does it become a Charred Chipmunk Chimichanga?


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi doc and all,

just curious if there's any newsletter coming from your company since the survey for NTH. I did receive the survey but never receive anytnewsletter, so wondering if there's an issue with my email or there has not been any newsletter coming since the survey. I did check my spam folder as well.

Thank you in advance and hope you have a smooth NTH launch.

Cheers.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi doc and all,

just curious if there's any newsletter coming from your company since the survey for NTH. I did receive the survey but never receive anytnewsletter, so wondering if there's an issue with my email or there has not been any newsletter coming since the survey. I did check my spam folder as well.

Thank you in advance and hope you have a smooth NTH launch :-!

Cheers.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

:ducks:

C'mon, man, it's not that hard.

go here: https://www.janistrading.com/account.php

Sign in, and at the bottom of that page, in ALLCAPS, it says: SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER.

Enter your name, Enter your email address.

Et voila.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Even with the fuzzy photos, the components for the NTH Subs look good. Looking forward to pics of the completed prototypes and it's good to know there are more NTH projects in the pipeline.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

hwa said:


> :ducks:
> 
> C'mon, man, it's not that hard.
> 
> ...


I read it as he's asking if there's been any newsletters he's missed! Not how to get them.. Might be wrong

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

For those who are going to the Philly GTG you can earn good karma if you are able to obtain crappy iPhone pics of the NTH subs that Doc's bringing. Bonus points, a good credit report rating and overall a positive samsara in your next reincarnation if you post pics of the aforementioned watches with **** lume. 

Namaste!


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

whoa said:


> I read it as he's asking if there's been any newsletters he's missed! Not how to get them.. Might be wrong
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


That is correct. Thank you for the clarification whoa. Much appreciated.
I did sign up and got the survey, but wondering if there's any news letter (in general and not necessarily on NTH) sent afterwards. Just want to make sure I don't miss any news from doc.

Maybe anyone here can also confirm if they're receiving any general news letter/promo from doc, since the survey.

Cheers.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I read it exactly that same way. Would you like Doc to email each of us every time he DOESN'T send a newsletter? At what interval? weekly, daily, hourly, by the minute?

Doc says his website works like every other website in the stratosphere: you sign up and you automatically receive. If you signed up--and I just showed everyone how to do it--you'll get the newsletter when there's news. If you're unsure, go back and do it again. Worst case: you get multiple copies of the newsletter.



whoa said:


> I read it as he's asking if there's been any newsletters he's missed! Not how to get them.. Might be wrong
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> That is correct. Thank you for the clarification whoa. Much appreciated.
> I did sign up and got the survey, but wondering if there's any news letter came afterwards. Just want to make sure I don't miss any news from doc.
> 
> Cheers.


Oh and totally forgot to answer! I don't think there's been any tbh  haven't received any atleast! But I'm guessing any news will come here too 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

hwa said:


> I read it exactly that same way. Would you like Doc to email each of us every time he DOESN'T send a newsletter? At what interval? weekly, daily, hourly, by the minute?
> 
> Doc says his website works like every other website in the stratosphere: you sign up and you automatically receive. If you signed up--and I just showed everyone how to do it--you'll get the newsletter when there's news. If you're unsure, go back and do it again. Worst case: you get multiple copies of the newsletter.


I wasn't the one asking it  just a polite answer! I really don't see the problem in his question but we are all different so lucky me right ;-) and wasn't there a problem at some point there doc told us some people apparently wasn't signed up even if they had signed up?

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

hwa said:


> I read it exactly that same way. Would you like Doc to email each of us every time he DOESN'T send a newsletter? At what interval? weekly, daily, hourly, by the minute?


You mean he's not going to personally deliver a hand written note (on vellum if you please.....) detailing the latest news???

..........oh the sheer disappointment.

:-d :-d :-d


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

hwa said:


> I read it exactly that same way. Would you like Doc to email each of us every time he DOESN'T send a newsletter? At what interval? weekly, daily, hourly, by the minute?
> 
> Doc says his website works like every other website in the stratosphere: you sign up and you automatically receive. If you signed up--and I just showed everyone how to do it--you'll get the newsletter when there's news. If you're unsure, go back and do it again. Worst case: you get multiple copies of the newsletter.


Didn't mean to push anyone's button. As usually, there maybe some promo or other news coming from the company on their other products. Judging from the response, looks like there has not been any and apologies if I didn't post my questions/intent clearly. All well and good.

Cheers.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

n/m


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tissotguy said:


> Hi doc and all,
> 
> just curious if there's any newsletter coming from your company since the survey for NTH. I did receive the survey but never receive anytnewsletter, so wondering if there's an issue with my email or there has not been any newsletter coming since the survey. I did check my spam folder as well.
> 
> ...


I don't think you've missed anything. Here's what I've sent out recently:

3/18 - Pre-order Survey
3/22 - Pre-order Survey, but only to ~300 people I missed on the 3/18 email
4/12 - Commander 300/Orthos II update, but only to the people who ordered one or the other.

Nothing since then.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

docvail said:


> I got some famously fuzzy fotographs from the factory just now...
> 
> View attachment 7776586
> 
> ...


The watch looks beautiful!! I still don't understand show the photos from the factory are ALWAYS so bad. Surely some of them have the iPhone 6s and/or equivalents (read: Xiaomi)


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

bananana said:


> The watch looks beautiful!! I still don't understand show the photos from the factory are ALWAYS so bad. Surely some of them have the iPhone 6s and/or equivalents (read: Xiaomi)


Yea- you'd be amazed at how great the quality of pics can be using just an iPhone 6 or better. Especially if you add a clip on lens of some sort for macro work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I filled out the survey but haven't received my chimichanga yet. Has anyone else gotten theirs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I filled out the survey but haven't received my chimichanga yet. Has anyone else gotten theirs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doc personally hand delivers each NTH ordered. Your chimichanga combo meal will come with your watch. While you sit and do your unboxing and CAREFULLY CHECK YOUR WATCH BEFORE SIZING IT OR REMOVING THE PLASTIC, Doc will nuke your chimichanga to perfection in your microwave. Is entirely possible he has just memorized how to work every microwave on the planet, but it's also possible he just has a knack for working the contraptions. Its his one redeeming talent. Anyone unplugging or sabotaging their microwave in an attempt at humor/to stump him will be kicked in their camel toe and the chimichanga meal will be forfeited. Don't be THAT guy.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Doc personally hand delivers each NTH ordered. Your chimichanga combo meal will come with your watch. While you sit and do your unboxing and CAREFULLY CHECK YOUR WATCH BEFORE SIZING IT OR REMOVING THE PLASTIC, Doc will nuke your chimichanga to perfection in your microwave. Is entirely possible he has just memorized how to work every microwave on the planet, but it's also possible he just has a knack for working the contraptions. Its his one redeeming talent. Anyone unplugging or sabotaging their microwave in an attempt at humor/to stump him will be kicked in their camel toe and the chimichanga meal will be forfeited. Don't be THAT guy.


Where will he kick if you don't have a camel toe?


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Where will he kick if you don't have a camel toe?


You've got one, you just might not be aware of it...
I've seen the pics.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Where will he kick if you don't have a camel toe?


He just keeps trying until he finds it...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

tknospdr said:


> You've got one, you just might not be aware of it...
> I've seen the pics.


.......I've stopped wearing hot pants now.



sirgilbert357 said:


> He just keeps trying until he finds it...


.......there was a reply forming in my mind to this, but it's far too rude for WUS.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> .......I've stopped wearing hot pants now.
> 
> .......there was a reply forming in my mind to this, but it's far too rude for WUS.


LMAO!!! Oh My....ooh, I can't hold it in: THATSWHATSHESAID!!

bah...I feel better now.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Factory Photogs look great - can't wait for the pros!

Hard to tell from those photos, and I can't remember it being asked before - are the numbers and hash marks on the bezels just lume painted directly onto the bezel or is there a bit of an impression for the numbers? Some of the renders appear as though the numbers are painted/printed onto the bezel while others make it look more like the new subs with the ceramic bezel where the numbers are etched deeper than the surface of the bezel...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

sirgilbert357 said:


> He just keeps trying until he finds it...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Rocat said:


>


Wait...what? You lost me...

Dont forget about the free LEGAL copy of Frozen, guys...its not all about the chimichanga! Oh, oh, and the beaver...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Long after this thread is nothing but tumbleweeds, I will have dreams of chimichangas, **** lume, and shaven beavers. All in all, it's not a bad takeaway from all this.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Long after this thread is nothing but tumbleweeds, I will have dreams of chimichangas, **** lume, and shaven beavers. All in all, it's not a bad takeaway from all this.


How on earth did you just forget about the legal copy of frozen when it was mentioned in the post right above yours???


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Impatiently waiting.....

David


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

docvail said:


> Then you should totally get it.
> 
> The next model is in the works. It's also going to be a more moderate size, but may wear slightly larger than these subs, FWIW.


You know... I'll probably just buy both!! LOL  
But thanks for the teaser! Will make save my pennies for more NTH!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Did someone say these watches come with a shaved beaver?










Cool!

Can we maybe get a beer to go along with all the other swag Doc is shipping with the subs?










I think we'll need the beer to help wash down the chimachanga.

All enjoyed while playing with our new shaved beaver, of course.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> How on earth did you just forget about the legal copy of frozen when it was mentioned in the post right above yours???


I'll make sure that doesn't happen again...

She's so captivating, isn't she?


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Come to think of it, I think the blurry factory pictures were done on purpose...just like those car companies driving their proto on the street with full body camouflage...









Take that competitors! You won't see the real thing until it is ready for the mass...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Come to think of it, I think the blurry factory pictures were done on purpose...just like those car companies driving their proto on the street with full body camouflage...
> 
> View attachment 7796842
> 
> ...


What car is that?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> What car is that?


Land rover, evoqe convertible I think.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> What car is that?


Land rover, evoqe convertible I think.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

sirgilbert357 said:


> I'll make sure that doesn't happen again...
> 
> She's so captivating, isn't she?


Frozen just never gets boring does it? I can watch it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again and it never loses that initial magic. I can quite happily fill my house with everything that has frozen slapped on it, I'm wearing frozen pants right now; air conditioning for your private parts.......

(BTW my daughter quite likes frozen as well.......)

.....what about a frozen themed NTH sub, we'll call it the "Sven". It'll sell millions......


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There are worse things in life, I guess, than being the patron saint of **** lume. 

And, no, I shouldn't forget my take away of Frozen when the tumbleweeds blow and even the crickets are silent on this thread.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

That's it!! That's what we need! A "Frozen" themed Sub! Hmm. It could have a "Blizzard" white dial with light blue painted hands. All the dial markers and writing could be done in light blue too. It's gonna be amazing...I just need to order one of Doc's patented "Build your own damn watch" kits and we'll be in business!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Until Disney comes down with a big hammer known as a cease and desist letter. By then, it'll be collectible. Yep.



sirgilbert357 said:


> That's it!! That's what we need! A "Frozen" themed Sub! Hmm. It could have a "Blizzard" white dial with light blue painted hands. All the dial markers and writing could be done in light blue too. It's gonna be amazing...I just need to order one of Doc's patented "Build your own damn watch" kits and we'll be in business!


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

docvail said:


> Then you should totally get it.
> 
> The next model is in the works. It's also going to be a more moderate size, but may wear slightly larger than these subs, FWIW.
> 
> ...


So where do we send our suggestions?
Just post them here?

I was thinking of a Cartier look, pocket watch homage on an alligator NATO strap in a very specific color of blue.

Should I fax you the artwork? Or you can just post your phone number and I will text it to you in an email thru the interwebs. It's solid vapor wear but I'm sure you could have some prototype photos out by next week.

Once we get the opinion of every single person on the internet I believe we would have a solid design.

So great to be working with you!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Until Disney comes down with a big hammer known as a cease and desist letter. By then, it'll be collectible. Yep.


Guess we could omit Elsa's face from the caseback...keep it "sterile" and all that. Dang, I just finished the renders for the laser engraved artwork too. Sigh.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

More, slightly less craptastic pics from the factory came in overnight.

I think I've got multiples of some. I don't have the time or energy to figure out if I do, which ones are best, so here's all of them...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

WOAH!

Thank you!
Man... lots to go through! The Oberon has made such an instant impression and she wasn't in my short list!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Oberon is a dude...just sayin


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Reserving judgement until better pics, as that blue bezel is looking so shiny under their lighting...but, the vintage black Nacken is all of a sudden looking quite good!


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

I see no Santa cruz!

https://38.media.tumblr.com/d4e292b411397257711722e631d419a2/tumblr_inline_o5csn0x2Af1szmjhd_500.gif

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks doc for posting these. I appreciate it.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Karan Kohli said:


> I see no Santa cruz!
> 
> https://38.media.tumblr.com/d4e292b411397257711722e631d419a2/tumblr_inline_o5csn0x2Af1szmjhd_500.gif
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or Amphion Modern either. But I'm sure they're coming soon enough.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Whoa...I feel strangely attracted to the blue Nacken.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Frozen just never gets boring does it? I can watch it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again and it never loses that initial magic. I can quite happily fill my house with everything that has frozen slapped on it, I'm wearing frozen pants right now; air conditioning for your private parts.......
> 
> (BTW my daughter quite likes frozen as well.......)
> 
> .....what about a frozen themed NTH sub, we'll call it the "Sven". It'll sell millions......


Awesome.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, the Nacken vintage turned out nice.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Oberon and blue Nacken vintage are looking mighty good.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ooooow, things just got real on this now I'm seeing the prototypes! Decision that I thought was easy just got harder........


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

The Näcken Vintage ist definitely getting a boost! Yes, thanks for posting.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Wee wah woo wah... Nacken looks best executed to my eye... Da NTH Boss


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

How much plasma can you sell without causing irreparable harm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

hawkeye86 said:


> How much plasma can you sell without causing irreparable harm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of it.

I think...

One way to find out?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

What's the vapour density of those factory shots ;-)


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> What's the vapour density of those factory shots ;-)


Probably a little under 8.05 g/cm3.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> How much plasma can you sell without causing irreparable harm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, not sure. Know the max they let you do weekly though. I miss having the extra 50-60/week for donating.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

F
A
N
T
A
S
T
I
C

!
!
!

Congrats Mr. Doc, great news !!!

What is the story on the Santa Cruz? And, any chance to see more of the Oberon and the Honeycomb dial please?

Congrats again, good lookings for sure !!!

Cheers,
G.



hwa said:


> You guys heard?
> 
> Amphion Modern
> View attachment 7312442
> ...





docvail said:


> More, slightly less craptastic pics from the factory came in overnight.
> 
> I think I've got multiples of some. I don't have the time or energy to figure out if I do, which ones are best, so here's all of them...
> 
> ...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

hard to tell but do the bracelets taper?


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you Doc for sharing the pics! Maybe I need to wait for better photos. The blue Nacken makes me feel strange...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

As usual my invitation was misplaced. But these look great!! A few I didn't think we're gonna be contenders.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> hard to tell but do the bracelets taper?


I was thinking this as well, don't look like it! But it's protos right? Not sure if that might be the reason 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

whoa said:


> I was thinking this as well, don't look like it! But it's protos right? Not sure if that might be the reason
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Was thinking exactly the same.........


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Doc,
Can you send one out to me so I can try it on? Doesn't matter which one.

I printed out a paper version of these pictures and tried it on but it got wet when I spilled my vodka on it.

Are you making one with an alarm? I really like an alarm to remind me to take my medication.

Thanks! Beautiful designs. 





Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> What's the vapour density of those factory shots ;-)


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> How on earth did you just forget about the legal copy of frozen when it was mentioned in the post right above yours???


I've had to watch it due to having kids. I'm trying really hard to forget about Frozen. PLEASE stop bringing it up. WE HATES THE FROZEN PRECIOUS!!


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

tknospdr said:


> I've had to watch it due to having kids. I'm trying really hard to forget about Frozen. PLEASE stop bringing it up. WE HATES THE FROZEN PRECIOUS!!


Inorite? Just let it go, folks. Let it goooooo. :-d

That blue Nacken though. Making me question my dislike for non-Longines snowflake hands.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

So Chris, what are your own first impressions?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Slant said:


> So Chris, what are your own first impressions?


I'll let you know when I receive them.

Those are just more pics from the factory. They're on their way to me now, supposed to be here tomorrow afternoon.

I may or may not have time to take and post a lot of pics after they get here, but we're having our Philly GTG Sunday, and there will be a number of WUS members there, including at least one person who's WAYYYYY better at photography than I am (which isn't saying much, but lactardjosh is good, nonetheless).

I'll be certain to formulate some comments, but I assume everyone will expect that other people will be more objective, so I'll hope to see them render their opinions.

As for some of the questions posted recently...
*
1 Bezel inserts *- they're stamped steel, "stamped" being the key word with regards to the markers. First they deep-stamp the markers, then they apply the PVD coating to get the color of the insert itself (Black, blue, light gray, dark gray), then they brush the bezels, then fill the markers in with lume, then cover them with clear coat (I may have the steps slightly out of sequence, but you get the idea).

*2. The bracelet is supposed to taper from 20mm to 18mm*. It doesn't look like it is in the pics, does it? This is why we get protos.

3. The pics are for $h1t, obviously, and we've still not seen the Amphion Modern or Santa Cruz. I can't tell if the markers on the Nacken Modern are applied just by looking at these. The blue bezels still look shinier than I expected. I'm not certain about the lume color (or quality, yet, but I'm expecting it to be good), or what the crowns look like.

All of which is to say that they're not here yet, so *my ability to answer a lot of questions is still fairly limited*. Once they get here, I'll be focusing my attention on creating a punch list of changes I want made for production. The designs are "FINAL", but that's not to say I won't be making some nips and tucks here and there, as needed, and still to be determined.

Most people who've pre-ordered from me in the past are likely to be familiar with my process, but for all others, I will disclose a full list of any changes to be made for production, to the extent that any changes are both 1) different than the original specs, and 2) noticeable. If the changes are not a deviation from my previously stated specs, or if they will be unnoticeable, I may not disclose them fully.

I will also ask my photographer to edit our images to more accurately represent the final product, even if it means changing how the protos actually look in reality. He's proven extremely adept at doing this, and the results have always been very accurate representations.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

goody2141 said:


> Haha, not sure. Know the max they let you do weekly though. I miss having the extra 50-60/week for donating.


Drive for Uber? I'm about to start...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

tknospdr said:


> I've had to watch it due to having kids. I'm trying really hard to forget about Frozen. PLEASE stop bringing it up. WE HATES THE FROZEN PRECIOUS!!


You need to just LET IT GO man.


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Overall very happy to see these.
I have two concerns:

1) I think the Amphion Vintage dial turned out far more grey than anticipated. Is it meant to look this pale (like a Steinhart OVM)? Or is it meant to be more charcoal like the bezel (or like the dial on an SKX007)?

2) The Vintage models in general appear to have some issues with the lume pip colours not matching the dial and hands. Can we safely assume that's just because they are protos?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cosmodromedary said:


> Overall very happy to see these.
> I have two concerns:
> 
> 1) I think the Amphion Vintage dial turned out far more grey than anticipated. Is it meant to look this pale (like a Steinhart OVM)? Or is it meant to be more charcoal like the bezel (or like the dial on an SKX007)?
> ...


I'm not sure how else I can explain this...



docvail said:


> _*Those are just more (craptastic) pics from the factory*_. They're on their way to me now, supposed to be here tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> All of which is to say that _*they're not here yet*_, so _*my ability to answer a lot of questions is still fairly limited*_.
> 
> ...


----------



## postup (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting these, Doc.


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

How I learned to be patient and trust the Doc


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cosmodromedary said:


> How I learned to be patient and trust the Doc


Just sayin'...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Wow they all look great Doc. Congrats for the newborns! I can't wait to spend my hard earned money. I was all set on the Scorpène but now that I see the Näcken... Hmmm tough one!

Question for you Doc, and I am sorry this has probably been asked before but I did not read the 250+ pages. What is the lume on those models? Since it's white in daylight and glows blue I assume it must be BGW9?

Thanks,

Fil-eeep.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

They look great, and the amount of lume in those bezels looks SUPER thick... That thing should glow like a..... Very... glowy... Thing!!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

It's hard to tell from the craptastic pictures.....do the vintage watches have thick lume, **** lume or chimichanga sauce instead of lume?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

phcollard said:


> Wow they all look great Doc. Congrats for the newborns! I can't wait to spend my hard earned money. I was all set on the Scorpène but now that I see the Näcken... Hmmm tough one!
> 
> Question for you Doc, and I am sorry this has probably been asked before but I did not read the 250+ pages. What is the lume on those models? Since it's white in daylight and glows blue I assume it must be BGW9?
> 
> ...


It's $h1t lume.

It's all $h1t lume.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> It's $h1t lume.
> 
> It's all $h1t lume.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Thanks, that answers my question too.

I was hoping for chimichanga sauce. I'm out.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

phcollard said:


> Wow they all look great Doc. Congrats for the newborns! I can't wait to spend my hard earned money. I was all set on the Scorpène but now that I see the Näcken... Hmmm tough one!
> 
> Question for you Doc, and I am sorry this has probably been asked before but I did not read the 250+ pages. What is the lume on those models? Since it's white in daylight and glows blue I assume it must be BGW9?
> 
> ...


Some of them will glow green, others will glow blue, as can be seen in the 1st page of the thread. I believe that the lumes will be the mixtures of different types of lume to get the right color and strength. And yes, this question has been asked a lot


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

phcollard said:


> Wow they all look great Doc. Congrats for the newborns! I can't wait to spend my hard earned money. I was all set on the Scorpène but now that I see the Näcken... Hmmm tough one!
> 
> Question for you Doc, and I am sorry this has probably been asked before but I did not read the 250+ pages. What is the lume on those models? Since it's white in daylight and glows blue I assume it must be BGW9?
> 
> ...


The blue-glowing lume is BG W9.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Well...You guys have certainly gotten a lot of mileage out of the "$h1t lume" subtext!

...but, I ,for one, was pleasantly surprised, as I was expecting them all to look like the $h1t lume on that Oberon...but actually, the Nacken Vintage looks pretty all right.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> It's $h1t lume.
> 
> It's all $h1t lume.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> It's hard to tell from the craptastic pictures.....do the vintage watches have thick lume, **** lume or chimichanga sauce instead of lume?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's the cilantro in the greenish lume on the vintage Nackens. That, or it's goose-**** lume. Spicy, avian or otherwise, I want one.

This will probably close out my watch purchases for '16 as I've snapped up a couple goodies already. So, the preorder and wait will actually keep me occupied, and my wallet safe, for the better part of the rest of the year. At least, that's my theory.

Thanks for the pics Doc, and all your effort.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

The Nacken is really growing on me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

nacken looks sick. thought will be better if the blue is matte and a bit darker. amphion's dial isnt honeycomb anymore?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Brettg said:


> Wow. Just wow.


I agree. Even the crappy factory pic makes this watch look good . Oberon is my favorite but I'm a sucker for 3-6-9 sub dial. I think the vintage lume color on these turned out great. I personally like the burnt look vs a orange hue .


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

bananana said:


> The Nacken is really growing on me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let it grow, let it grow!


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Brettg said:


> Wow. Just wow.


Can't wait till we get close up shots of the dial of this!


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> View attachment 7800058


Wow, I was leaning towards the Nacken modern and Santa Cruz but the Oberon might be a game changer!

Good stuff!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here I stand 
In the light of lume
Let the storm rage on
The **** lume never bothered me anyway.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

kingcarlos said:


> nacken looks sick. thought will be better if the blue is matte and a bit darker. amphion's dial isnt honeycomb anymore?


Keep in mind there appears to be plastic covering over the crystal, so maybe that is obscuring the honeycomb texture?


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Vintage Amph isn't supposed to be honeycomb, it's supposed to be "dry sand".


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

"dry sand" is what is gonna be left in my wallet after pre-orders...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Please read carefully.

*1. These are just samples. *The whole point in getting samples made is to correct any issues before we go to full production. And there are ALWAYS issues.

*2. We're making 8 distinct models here*. They all share a case, but beyond that, there are at least a half dozen things which differentiate one model from the next, so that's about 50 things that can be done wrong. *It shouldn't surprise anyone that we've got some things which were done wrong*.
*
3. I'll post pics.* Please don't make me regret it by complaining about things I'm already planning to fix.

4. I have not yet received the Santa Cruz or Amphion Modern prototypes. Nor do any of the prototypes I received have the lumed crown. They needed to re-do the dials on those two models, and re-do all the crowns. I should have both those protos and all the crowns by the end of this coming week.

*5. My working plan is to have most of the prototypes re-done immediately*, to incorporate the changes I want to make.

6. I'll post a list of things that will definitely be changed/corrected, and a list of things I am considering changing.

I'm told most of the components I want changed can be produced fairly quickly.

Depending on how long re-doing those components takes, I may postpone pre-orders.

However, my goal is to make delivery in September, but no later than late October, so we will have to start pre-orders no later than late May.

I have to solidify the timeline for producing another set of prototypes. I may have to start pre-orders before we have them. This is still TBD, and I will be updating the timeline accordingly, when I know more.

*
DEFINITELY CHANGING:*
*
1. All models - The bracelet is wrong.* It's supposed to be an Oyster style, tapering from 20mm to 18mm at the clasp. They gave us a President style, 20mm/20mm.

*2. Amphion Vintage and Näcken Vintage Black - I want the dial to be darker,* more of an almost-but-not-quite-black charcoal gray.

*3. Näcken Modern - the minute markers on the dial were supposed to be lumed.* They're not. They will be for production.

*4. EDIT* - I just noticed *the case brushing is going the wrong way on the case sides.* It should be lug-to-lug, not dial-to-caseback, so that'll get re-done, too.

*VERY LIKELY Changing:*

*1. Amphion Vintage, Näcken Vintage Black & Näcken Vintage Blue - I'm not happy with the dial texture.* Along with the prototypes, I was sent some extra dial samples so I could not just see, but also feel the finish. While it may be "sand", it isn't the effect I wanted. What I wanted was something more pronounced, so I'm awaiting a response from my factory regarding alternative textures.

*2. Amphion Vintage, Oberon, Näcken Vintage Black, Näcken Vintage Blue, and Santa Cruz - I'm not happy with the C1 lume on the bezel.* We want it "white" in the daylight, but it's not as bright as C3 in the dark, and not quite the same shade of green as the Old Radium and Natural lume colors used on the dials. I've asked to see sample bezel inserts with C3 instead of C1.

*3. Näcken Vintage Blue *- *I'm not happy with the dial color.* I've asked my guy at the factory to try to match the dial color to the bezel color.

*MAY BE Changing:*

*1. Amphion Vintage, Oberon, Näcken Vintage Black, Näcken Vintage Blue, and I assume Santa Cruz - *the color of the bezel pips does not quite match the color of the hour markers. I assume this is because the dials and bezels were made by different suppliers, or because of a difference in underlying materials, and not a mistake with the actual lume color. I'm not sure if this is something we CAN fix.

*2. Näcken Vintage Black - I was expecting the bezel to be a lighter shade of gray. *I've asked my factory if it can be made lighter, or if this is as light as it gets. Waiting on a response.

*
? - I'm not positive if these have AR under the crystals.* Sometimes they skip that with protos. It's harder to tell with domed crystals, which are always going to show more reflections. Whatever the situation with these, I will be sure to confirm the AR spec with the factory prior to mass production.

*
NOT Changing: Color of the lume* (aside from the possible switch from C1 to C3 on the vintage-look bezels, as mentioned above). We'll be using the "Old Radium" lume on the Amphion Vintage, Oberon and Santa Cruz, the BG W9 on the Näcken Modern, the Amphion Modern, and the Scorpène, and the "Natural" lume on the two vintage Näckens.

Other than those changes I've listed, I'm quite happy with the prototypes. The bezel action is PERFECT - solid, sure clicks, with absolutely zero slop. All the finishes are PERFECT. I am supremely confident that once we correct the items on my punch list above, everyone is going to go bonkers for these.

Now, onto the pics...

These were taken with my sort-of-low-end digital camera, only about an hour ago, in the late afternoon light, or in pitch black (duh) for the lume shots...









Yes, it has the honeycomb dial. Macro shots to follow below.

















Again, these crowns are just place-holders until we get the lumed crowns this coming week.

































































Näcken Modern - yes, the markers are applied, but it's hard to tell because the frames are painted white to match the lume.

































Again, these minute markers will be lumed for production (only on Scorpène, Amphion Modern and Näcken Modern).









Näcken Vintage, Blue

























Näcken Vintage, Black

















Lume on the two vintage Näckens is identical.

And now for some macros (taken with my should-be-decent-because-it's-new-but-still-takes-crappy-photos mobile):

Honeycomb dial texture on Oberon









Applied markers on Näcken Modern


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Wa wa weeee wa! (That's borat)

These look amazing! Wish the Nacken blue bezel was shinier....jk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

The new photos you took are 1,000 times better than what the factory sent you. Changes notwithstanding these are incredibly good looking pieces. I'm looking forward to the corrected versions.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Yup, even with the issues Doc listed, it's clear he's got another winner on his hands.

I had been leaning toward the blue Nacken, but that Oberon, with its honeycomb texture and Old Radium lume, is really starting to tempt me too.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Still loving the Nacken vintage blue. The amphion vintage dial could pass as the OVM 2.0's siblings. As you said, darker would be better.


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

my bad. there is honeycomb on the dial! and you are right, the bracelet does look incompatible with the watch in some ways


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Fantastic, again.... fabulous!!!! 

President bracelet is not a bad thing at all Doc ! Think about it! ;-) The 20 to 20mm, yes... 20/18mm is much better... however I think the President style is killer ! Just 0.02. ;-)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

In the renders, the daytime lume colour of the 2 Nacken Vintage has more of a vintagey beige tone meanwhile the protos (or final version as lume is not changing per Doc) has a green tinge. I personally prefer the more yellowy look in the renders as it has a more vintage feel like the old Tudor Snowflakes.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I just noticed the case brushing is going the wrong way on the case sides. It should be lug-to-lug, not dial-to-caseback, so that'll get re-done, too.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Slant said:


> In the renders, the daytime lume colour of the 2 Nacken Vintage has more of a vintagey beige tone meanwhile the protos (or final version as lume is not changing per Doc) has a green tinge. I personally prefer the more yellowy look in the renders as it has a more vintage feel like the old Tudor Snowflakes.


That could be a white balance issue with the picture.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Just noticed something...

There are 3 minute marks on each side of the 20, 30, 40 and 50... But _four_ on each side of the 10. I see that it was that way on the original renders, too. I may have missed it somewhere in the last 255 pages, but I would love to know the logic/reasoning behind that. To my eye it seems a little asymmetrical, most notably in a night/lume setting. But that's just me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Slant said:


> In the renders, the daytime lume colour of the 2 Nacken Vintage has more of a vintagey beige tone meanwhile the protos (or final version as lume is not changing per Doc) has a green tinge. I personally prefer the more yellowy look in the renders as it has a more vintage feel like the old Tudor Snowflakes.


The lume on the vintage Nackens is actually a shade called "Natural", and it's a pale yellow, despite what my photos show (low-end camera, late afternoon light).

The lume in the renders was a color Rusty picked, trying to match the Superluminova chart.

This is the chart:









And this is the source material:








































So...not changing it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

2manywatchs said:


> Just noticed something...
> 
> There are 3 minute marks on each side of the 20, 30, 40 and 50... But _four_ on each side of the 10. I see that it was that way on the original renders, too. I may have missed it somewhere in the last 255 pages, but I would love to know the logic/reasoning behind that. To my eye it seems a little asymmetrical, most notably in a night/lume setting. But that's just me.


Because 1 is thinner than all those other numbers, so there's room for the fourth hash mark. Taking it out would leave a void, which would appear just as asymmetrical.

Trust me, we looked at it both ways. This way is better.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Couple more shots, taken with my phone, in different lighting.



















This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Delicious pictures, doc. And scorpene's lume... Damn... The chapter ring made it looks like there's three line of lume lol. Beautiful!

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Doc, thanks for posting the excellent photos and detailed description of your impressions and where things stand. You're the only one who knows how the protos stack up against your original vision/design but, FWIW, I think the dial color on the Amphion Vintage in your photo looks fantastic!


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

docvail said:


> Because 1 is thinner than all those other numbers, so there's room for the fourth hash mark. Taking it out would leave a void, which would appear just as asymmetrical.
> 
> Trust me, we looked at it both ways. This way is better.


Gotcha. To be clear, it wasn't a criticism. I just noticed it in the new lume shot. I figured there was a reason. I'm just the kind of guy who always wants to know how/why **** works.

Makes me wonder about adding a serif on a "1" of a bezel to widen it so it takes up the same approximate width and prevents asymmetry in either instance.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

2manywatchs said:


> Gotcha. To be clear, it wasn't a criticism. I just noticed it in the new lume shot. I figured there was a reason. I'm just the kind of guy who always wants to know how/why **** works.
> 
> Makes me wonder about adding a serif on a "1" of a bezel to widen it so it takes up the same approximate width and prevents asymmetry in either instance.


No worries, didn't take it as criticism. Lots of people ask questions out of a general curiosity.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

docvail said:


> No worries, didn't take it as criticism. Lots of people ask questions out of a general curiosity.


I figured you've known me long enough to know I fall squarely in the, "If you don't have something nice to say..." camp.

I guess this is the idea of what I was thinking. A little something-something on the 1 to fatten it. Not that it would apply to any of the forthcoming NTH models. Guess I'm just mentioning it because I got the watch-related pleasure of thinking about something I hadn't before.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

2manywatchs said:


> I figured you've known me long enough to know I fall squarely in the, "If you don't have something nice to say..." camp.


I'm sorry...who are you again?


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

docvail said:


> I'm sorry...who are you again?


The _other _71-er who wishes he had your Pogue.

Maybe I should have stated, "You've seen me around here long enough...". It's not like we went to grade school together.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

These are sweet doc. 
For the nacken modern, will you be changing the hands to be all white like the renders or are they staying with the silver edges as in the protos?
The all white applied indices are suhweet.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

That final lume shot that Doc posted of the Scorpene has got me harder than a Naked Green Fiddler horking down a lifetime supply of microwavable Chimichangas!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> These are sweet doc.
> For the nacken modern, will you be changing the hands to be all white like the renders or are they staying with the silver edges as in the protos?
> The all white applied indices are suhweet.


Pretty sure they weren't all white in the renders, but I may consider it.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

docvail said:


> Couple more shots, taken with my phone, in different lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Looks like creamy pesto lume to me. No wait, I got it, it's "Sea Foam." Maybe they slapped C5 on there by mistake? It actually complements the bezel color, though...

But hey, if the dial marker lume and the hands lume match, I'm happy.


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Just saw the pictures and i want to say:

- Watches look great

- The guys at the factory might be good at making watches but take the worst pictures ever! you are very brave and honest to share those.

- Wouldnt the oberon look even greater with a red triangle on the bezel? (i had to say that) 

- When are the pictures of the santa cruz coming?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!???!!!!


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

docvail said:


> Pretty sure they weren't all white in the renders, but I may consider it.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


It'll be a great watch either way (and it's at the top of my list) but *all white FTW*. I recently had some hands on time with a black dialed Pelagos, and the monochrome (since there is no silver on the hands) is really striking.

And, got me thinking.. The Nacken is going to wear better (for me) than the Tudor, due to the lug to lug and diameter being juuuust right. And the Nacken is 2mm thinner!

Great work, all around!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> View attachment 7815874
> 
> 
> View attachment 7815890
> ...


The Scorpène is perfect, well almost ...

I think the second hand lume is $h1tty. I could barely see it between 2nd and 3rd minute position from your pic.

Next, although same with original design, I think it would better if the black area (near the dial centre) of second hand be same length with both hour and minute hands. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Looking outstanding!

I second the SUGGESTION of a red triangle for the Oberon. Just for your consideration. No trying to come across as sayin' what should be.

Thanks again for sharing these!!!

JG



R.A.D. said:


> Just saw the pictures and i want to say:
> 
> - Watches look great
> 
> ...


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Agreed! Bring us the red triangle!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Looking outstanding!
> 
> I second the SUGGESTION of a red triangle for the Oberon. Just for your consideration. No trying to come across as sayin' what should be.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> The Scorpène is perfect, well almost ...
> 
> I think the second hand lume is $h1tty. I could barely see it between 2nd and 3rd minute position from your pic.
> 
> Next, although same with original design, I think it would better if the black area (near the dial centre) of second hand be same length with both hour and minute hands. Just my opinion.


The second hand lume often looks weaker in photos that to the eye because the hand is moving quite rapidly so the camera sensor doesn't get enough exposure out of it compared to the other stationary areas.

Ergo: take lume shots with wound down watches.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Chris,

Your latest batch/model family is really great, and really in good taste.

Respect, Sir.

Shall wait your corrected vintage models with interest.

Stuff the bracelets. I wanna see how these look on a Bond nato.

Ric


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

R.A.D. said:


> Just saw the pictures and i want to say:
> 
> - Watches look great
> 
> ...





blitzoid said:


> It'll be a great watch either way (and it's at the top of my list) but *all white FTW*. I recently had some hands on time with a black dialed Pelagos, and the monochrome (since there is no silver on the hands) is really striking.
> 
> And, got me thinking.. The Nacken is going to wear better (for me) than the Tudor, due to the lug to lug and diameter being juuuust right. And the Nacken is 2mm thinner!
> 
> Great work, all around!





SimpleWatchMan said:


> The Scorpène is perfect, well almost ...
> 
> I think the second hand lume is $h1tty. I could barely see it between 2nd and 3rd minute position from your pic.
> 
> Next, although same with original design, I think it would better if the black area (near the dial centre) of second hand be same length with both hour and minute hands. Just my opinion.





Jguitron said:


> Looking outstanding!
> 
> I second the SUGGESTION of a red triangle for the Oberon. Just for your consideration. No trying to come across as sayin' what should be.
> 
> ...





bananana said:


> Agreed! Bring us the red triangle!


Guys, I appreciate the enthusiasm, but again, I don't do design by committee.

If I'd wanted the designs to be different, they'd be different.

The way you see them is the way I want them.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Chris pics look awesome! Congrats man looks like things are coming along nicely. 

Now what do I get is the hard question haha. I think amphion modern, nacken modern and nacken vintage blue are going to be my choices. Or if you ever get more 300s wee! 

Thanks for the pics and updates. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ric Capucho said:


> The second hand lume often looks weaker in photos that to the eye because the hand is moving quite rapidly so the camera sensor doesn't get enough exposure out of it compared to the other stationary areas.
> 
> Ergo: take lume shots with wound down watches.
> 
> Ric


Err ... sorry Ric, but it doesn't look that way for the rest of the lume shots of other models.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Well my suspicions of **** lume have been proven correct... We have a whole load of HOLLY **** THATS BRIGHT lume 

The lume shot if the scorpene is just killer... So much glow it looks amazing.

Naken modern is by far the winner for me, SERIOUSLY good job Doc


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Crezo said:


> Well my suspicions of **** lume have been proven correct... We have a whole load of HOLLY **** THATS BRIGHT lume
> 
> The lume shot if the scorpene is just killer... So much glow it looks amazing.
> 
> Naken modern is by far the winner for me, SERIOUSLY good job Doc


+1 on that, Näcken is so far the best looking.........


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Wow! Your photos are light years better than the factories Doc!

I think (could be the lighting) the factory may have deviated from your lug design geometry though. The renders have the ends of the lugs flat across the top, making them more proud. whereas I think the protos have them slightly angled in, like they are slouching. Also the lug ends on the renders extended beyond the end link, whereas now, the lugs seem a touch shorter. (Or that could be because they fit the wrong bracelet...)

Yes I'm being OCD, and they are only Protos. Just wanting to make sure they don't miss the finer points


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> +1 on that, Näcken is so far the best looking.........


I agree on this one! But kinda feel what's said earlier that with white hands instead of silver... Oh my!

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Guys, I appreciate the enthusiasm, but again, I don't do design by committee.
> 
> If I'd wanted the designs to be different, they'd be different.
> 
> ...


We know, we know. Again, not saying what should be but just putting thoughts down on a post.

Someone pointed out about the solid white hands on the nacken and you said you'd look into it. Of course it may be that the design was like that from the beginning, so it doesn't count as a suggestion, but we're just happily talking here...

Thanks again for sharing the pics!


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

So glad i have my name down for an Oberon, it's looking very dapper.

With regards to the red triangle, yes it is a dof of the cap to the original, but the lumed triangle isn't too bad a design idea- many a lume pip has been dislodged, either by accident or on purpose in the hunt of that vintage wabi look. 

On the original subs, once that pip's gone, you have lost your reference to your timing start point in the dark.

With my track record of mistreating watches during normal wear, either from work in heavy transport engineering, or just in normal life in Australia, i.e. wrestling crocodiles, boxing kangaroos, barbecuing koalas, i give the estimated lifespan of the pip on my Oberon to be 3 months, if i'm lucky.

Now a red lume triangle, that's a different matter.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> The second hand lume often looks weaker in photos that to the eye because the hand is moving quite rapidly so the camera sensor doesn't get enough exposure out of it compared to the other stationary areas.
> 
> Ergo: take lume shots with wound down watches.
> 
> Ric





SimpleWatchMan said:


> Err ... sorry Ric, but it doesn't look that way for the rest of the lume shots of other models.


...maybe the others were wound down, and the scorpene was not??


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

When I first saw these, I had two favorites. As the renders developed, I had two others. When the crappy photos were shown, two different ones. With Doc's better pictures, two others. And there are two yet to be shown in the flesh.

Hmmmmm.

I think I'll just wait until the final, professional photos show up. THEN decide what I like. I know I'm going to like at least one of them. The specs ensure that. But the looks are still in development. There's enough variety to guarantee there's at least one I won't be able to live without....


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll just say that things are looking good. I hear an Oberon calling my name.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> ...maybe the others were wound down, and the scorpene was not??


Nay, the photo don't lie. The Scorpène was wound down too, or at least being hacked during the lume photo shots.








Anyway, I am sure Doc will correct the final production version. Even if he does not, I am willing to let him take my money so that I can l lay my hands on one of his Scorpène. (^_^)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry, accidental double post.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Err ... sorry Ric, but it doesn't look that way for the rest of the lume shots of other models.


Actually, Ric is correct.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Cosmodromedary said:


> Wow! Your photos are light years better than the factories Doc!
> 
> I think (could be the lighting) the factory may have deviated from your lug design geometry though. The renders have the ends of the lugs flat across the top, making them more proud. whereas I think the protos have them slightly angled in, like they are slouching. Also the lug ends on the renders extended beyond the end link, whereas now, the lugs seem a touch shorter. (Or that could be because they fit the wrong bracelet...)
> 
> Yes I'm being OCD, and they are only Protos. Just wanting to make sure they don't miss the finer points


No, there was no deviation. You're imagining it.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> We know, we know. Again, not saying what should be but just putting thoughts down on a post.
> 
> Someone pointed out about the solid white hands on the nacken and you said you'd look into it. Of course it may be that the design was like that from the beginning, so it doesn't count as a suggestion, but we're just happily talking here...
> 
> Thanks again for sharing the pics!


It's enough with the chimichangas already.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> I'll just say that things are looking good. I hear an Oberon calling my name.


Lucky you, there's more than one calling out for me and I could probably only buy one. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nay, the photo don't lie. The Scorpène was wound down too, or at least being hacked during the lume photo shots.
> View attachment 7820714
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am sure Doc will correct the final production version. Even if he does not, I am willing to let him take my money so that I can l lay my hands on one of his Scorpène. (^_^)


There's nothing to correct.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's enough with the chimichangas already.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Oh my...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> There's nothing to correct.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...












This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> There's nothing to correct.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


No problem, if you say it is good enough, then it should be good enough.

I will take it as it is and wait for your official launch date.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

That modern Nacken though...

Seriously, it's like you took a Pelagos, shrunk it down in all dimensions, and took away the crown guards. Therefore improving it! 

Making it more and more difficult to choose between that and the Nacken vintage blue. And then there is that ghosty vintage black...damn it!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Actually, Ric is correct.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


My wife hates it when that happens.

Ric


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> My wife hates it when that happens.
> 
> Ric


No doubt.

I'm sure she also hates it when you're piss drunk.

I 'spect the latter condition frustrates her more frequently than the former.

Really is amazing I don't have more friends...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> It's enough with the chimichangas already.


Talking of chimichangas, where are the crappy photos of the prototypes? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Talking of chimichangas, where are the crappy photos of the prototypes? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


>


I apologise unreservedly..........


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Why don't we have a live feed going from the GTG...?


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Jguitron said:


> Someone pointed out about the solid white hands on the nacken and you said you'd look into it. Of course it may be that the design was like that from the beginning, so it doesn't count as a suggestion, but we're just happily talking here...


^^ This. I was so thrilled to see that the Nacken might end up with monochromatic hands - not meant to be a design suggestion, just a positive reaction to your train of thought. 100% guilty of reading between the lines far too much - just an offshoot of how excited I am to have a Modern Nacken in hand later this year, regardless of the final hand design.

Like I said in my last comment - the size of the NTH subs is (honestly) a game-changer of sorts. When I had the pelagos in hand, I couldn't get over how bulky it felt - the extra 2mm in the band, case, and lug length makes a surprising difference.

Or, to put it another way - the care Doc's already put into creating a truly USABLE and ERGONOMIC tool watch - one that's going to look good and wear brilliantly, is pretty amazing. Like all good design - the sum of the parts, including the little details that we could never conceive of ourselves, makes all the difference.

So - Doc, please don't start doing design by committee - I'll happily admit that none of us know what the heck we're doing, let alone how one change impacts the others.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

I'll take one chimichanga with extra vapor, **** lume and crown guards on the side, please.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

KJRye said:


> Why don't we have a live feed going from the GTG...?


Not live, but here you go - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/philly-wus-gtg-april-17th-2016-a-2859770-3.html#post28298474


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I hadn't considered this one an option, but damn it looks good (lactardjosh pic):


__
http://instagr.am/p/BET6eFnB3HT/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

After careful consideration, Doc has decided that if you really want that red triangle he will include (along with the chimichanga) a single unbroken Dorito of the nacho variety. Extra heavy on the cheese so it looks more red than orange.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Now I see from where Doc gets his ideas for his new brand. Pretty, pretty, pretty good. Greatly looking forward to the new NTHs.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Time for an update.

I'm sending three of the samples (the two vintage Näckens, and the vintage Amphion) back to my factory to be re-done, and I'm keeping the other three (Oberon, Näcken Modern and Scorpène) here.

I'm told it'll be a couple of weeks before I get all the corrected pieces in hand.

My plan for pre-orders is still TBD, as I'm waiting on a response from my photographer, as well as some other imagery.

The rest of the updates are below each of my earlier bullets in *bold/blue...
*

*DEFINITELY CHANGING:*
*
1. All models - The bracelet is wrong.* It's supposed to be an Oyster style, tapering from 20mm to 18mm at the clasp. They gave us a President style, 20mm/20mm.
*
This is still happening. It'll be a 20mm/18mm Oyster, not a straight President.*

*2. Amphion Vintage and Näcken Vintage Black - I want the dial to be darker,* more of an almost-but-not-quite-black charcoal gray.
*
The dials are going to be black. We really don't have an 'almost' black option here. It's either black, or gray. So we're going black.

I understand some people are somewhat partial to the gray. You'll like the black better. Trust me. Say it with me now, "black".*

*3. Näcken Modern - the minute markers on the dial were supposed to be lumed.* They're not. They will be for production.
*
This is going to be corrected. They'll be lumed for production.*

*4. EDIT* - I just noticed *the case brushing is going the wrong way on the case sides.* It should be lug-to-lug, not dial-to-caseback, so that'll get re-done, too.
*
This will be corrected, with the brushing going lug-to-lug.
*

*VERY LIKELY Changing:*

*1. Amphion Vintage, Näcken Vintage Black & Näcken Vintage Blue - I'm not happy with the dial texture.* Along with the prototypes, I was sent some extra dial samples so I could not just see, but also feel the finish. While it may be "sand", it isn't the effect I wanted. What I wanted was something more pronounced, so I'm awaiting a response from my factory regarding alternative textures.

*I'm told we CAN get a rougher texture. We'll see what it looks like when the updated samples come back.*

*2. Amphion Vintage, Oberon, Näcken Vintage Black, Näcken Vintage Blue, and Santa Cruz - I'm not happy with the C1 lume on the bezel.* We want it "white" in the daylight, but it's not as bright as C3 in the dark, and not quite the same shade of green as the Old Radium and Natural lume colors used on the dials. I've asked to see sample bezel inserts with C3 instead of C1.

*The new samples will be C3 lume on the bezel markers. Once I get them, I'll make a final decision, but for now, I'm leaning towards C3, just based on brightness, if not the color-match between bezel and dial.*

*3. Näcken Vintage Blue *- *I'm not happy with the dial color.* I've asked my guy at the factory to try to match the dial color to the bezel color. 
*
We're going to change the blue of the dial, to try to complement/match the bezel color more, which cannot be changed.*

*MAY BE Changing:*

*1. Amphion Vintage, Oberon, Näcken Vintage Black, Näcken Vintage Blue, and I assume Santa Cruz - *the color of the bezel pips does not quite match the color of the hour markers. I assume this is because the dials and bezels were made by different suppliers, or because of a difference in underlying materials, and not a mistake with the actual lume color. I'm not sure if this is something we CAN fix.
*
We're going to see if we can come up with a lume mix to make sure the bezel pip and the dial markers match.

For the versions using Old Radium, that means the lume will be less peachy/orangey, and more tan.

For the versions using Natural lume, that means the lume will be less 'seafoam green', and more pale yellow, as I intended.*

*2. Näcken Vintage Black - I was expecting the bezel to be a lighter shade of gray. *I've asked my factory if it can be made lighter, or if this is as light as it gets. Waiting on a response.

*Can't be changed. That's as light as we can make the bezel insert, which is another reason we're making the dial black, so we can get more contrast.*
*
? - I'm not positive if these have AR under the crystals.* Sometimes they skip that with protos. It's harder to tell with domed crystals, which are always going to show more reflections. Whatever the situation with these, I will be sure to confirm the AR spec with the factory prior to mass production.

*We're going to increase the AR spec, for less glare. The added AR will likely give the crystals a bit of a subtle blue tint.*
*
NOT Changing: Color of the lume* (aside from the possible switch from C1 to C3 on the vintage-look bezels, as mentioned above). We'll be using the "Old Radium" lume on the Amphion Vintage, Oberon and Santa Cruz, the BG W9 on the Näcken Modern, the Amphion Modern, and the Scorpène, and the "Natural" lume on the two vintage Näckens.

*Well...not exactly. Per the bit above, we're keeping with the specified lume colors as they were intended, but we're tweaking them to get closer to our original designs.
*

**In addition, I've asked them to re-do the Nacken Modern with the handset framed in white, per the suggestion from the peanut gallery. We'll see how it looks when I get the updated sample, and I'll make a final determination then.

This is the COMPLETE list of changes I am considering.

Pleas and arguments for any additional changes will be ignored. Suggestions submitted by email may result in the sender's customer account being deleted two seconds before we open pre-orders.
*


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

All sounds good Doc! Thanks for the update. 

I expected more pictures to crop up after the GTG! It's been quieter than usual in here over the last day.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Great news MN yeah I was kinda expecting tons of pics from the gtg! 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> *Pleas and arguments for any additional changes will be ignored. Suggestions submitted by email may result in the sender's customer account being deleted two seconds before we open pre-orders.
> *


Damn... that's cold!


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

KJRye said:


> All sounds good Doc! Thanks for the update.
> 
> I expected more pictures to crop up after the GTG! It's been quieter than usual in here over the last day.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

KJRye said:


> All sounds good Doc! Thanks for the update.
> 
> I expected more pictures to crop up after the GTG! It's been quieter than usual in here over the last day.


A handful of people posted some to IG or FB, and a few of those have been re-posted in my IG/Facebook feed.

Lactardjosh spent over an hour shooting them all, but hasn't sent me the images yet. I assume he's still choosing and editing them all.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I was all about the Oberon, now it's the Knacken. *sigh*


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Great work Doc. Thanks for the updates! The pictures that have been released look amazing.

As for the details in your updates... you haven't let me down on your decisions yet, rather all of your designs have been great. You do whatever it is that you do, and I will know that the final product will be "right". Time to sit back, relax and enjoy the ride (and any new pictures that surface along the way)


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ohmigod, dear gods of prototyping: please delay the pre-orders beyond the 5th of May. I'll be on a business trip with limited internet access until then and would have a non-WIS do the pre-order for me. A thought which gives me a slight sleeplessness and panic attacks. I know we're all waiting for that moment, but the thought is simply is too much to bear. 

On the other hand this might save me from the temptation to get more than one watch on a sudden impulse. And I'm sure that's what you are secretly planning with the great variation in this model line, aren't you, Doc? They're so awesome together, but which is the one?

I even will refrain from suggesting by e-mail to include a modern blue Näcken with blue BWG9 lume and be happy with the vintage one, which will be awesome. Can't risk my account to be deleted ;-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Adding insult to the injury of the bracelets being all wrong - they must have used loctite on the screws, because I stripped at least four of them in the vain hope I might be able to size and wear any of the samples.

I removed the watch heads, then boiled the bracelets, but no luck. They still wouldn't budge, and I stripped two more.

I've got all the bracelets soaking in WD40 right now, so figured I'd try out the new 20mm vanilla-scented natural rubber straps we just got in, and see if I could do a reasonable facsimile of lactard's patented window sill shots.























































I found out that window sucks for taking pictures, at least this time of day, so downstairs I go.

But first, let me try one of those "hand in my pocket shots".



















How about a "you need to see the size of the watch in proportion to your body" shot?

(~7.25" wrist)










How about a couple of "Holy crap I was only by the window for a minute!" shots?



















"Our back door makes a better window" shots...




























This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Goddamnit! The Scorp is growing on me.

I guess that means I like them all.

Don't say a word, srsly. -_________-

Sent from my 's .


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Adding insult to the injury of the bracelets being all wrong - they must have used loctite on the screws, because I stripped at least four of them in the vain hope I might be able to size and wear any of them.
> 
> I removed the heads, the boiled the bracelets, but no luck. They still wouldn't budge, and I stripped two more.
> 
> ...


Try a photo in every room Doc, that way we'll get a free tour of your house........ :-d


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

docvail said:


> **In addition, I've asked them to re-do the Nacken Modern with the handset framed in white, per the suggestion from the peanut gallery. We'll see how it looks when I get the updated sample, and I'll make a final determination then.*


This member of the peanut gallery appreciates the update and consideration. Sooner or later, you're going to have to set up a tip jar so us non-Philly members can buy you a yuengling from afar!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Try a photo in every room Doc, that way we'll get a free tour of your house........ :-d


How about I just show you the door (literally, not figuratively, in this case, as that would be rude)?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

blitzoid said:


> This member of the peanut gallery appreciates the update and consideration. Sooner or later, you're going to have to set up a tip jar so us non-Philly members can buy you a yuengling from afar!


Make it a Woodchuck Amber, and it's a deal. No need to wait for me to get a jar set up. Feel free to send cash in envelopes...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn. That's thin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Def my pick of the bunch. I know your designs already set but what do you think about making the inner minute track on the dial into dots vs. dashes? I think it would give the dial a bit of breathing space as well as tie into the 2 dots at the 12 o'clock on the bezel. Still a winner regardless but I was just throwing the thought out there, in case you might agree.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> Def my pick of the bunch. I know your designs already set but what do you think about making the inner minute track on the dial into dots vs. dashes? I think it would give the dial a bit of breathing space as well as tie into the 2 dots at the 12 o'clock on the bezel. Still a winner regardless but I was just throwing the thought out there, in case you might agree.


You dud read doc's comment about asking for changes getting your account deleted right before the pre order starts right? Brave man


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

docvail said:


> Make it a Woodchuck Amber, and it's a deal. No need to wait for me to get a jar set up. Feel free to send cash in envelopes...


PM me your paypal. The ongoing entertainment value of this thread is worth way more. 

(seriously)


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Ive been all about the naken modern right from the start... But the lume fest that is the scorpene just looks crazy.

Spec changes all sound good, I just REALLY hope the new ar isn't too blue, as blue AR looks mega cheap in my opinion and can completely ruin a watch. Fingers crossed as everything else on these looks amazing!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> How about I just show you the door (literally, not figuratively, in this case, as that would be rude)?


Show me all of your doors Doc, just not the tradesmens entrance........:-!

......but please remember I've not made any suggestions for changes so pretty please don't close my account just before the pre-order!


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> A handful of people posted some to IG or FB, and a few of those have been re-posted in my IG/Facebook feed.
> 
> Lactardjosh spent over an hour shooting them all, but hasn't sent me the images yet. I assume he's still choosing and editing them all.


I've seen most that have been posted, but haven't seen anything of the vintage Nackens yet.

I'm sure some are on the way, I just expected more of a flurry of pictures yesterday evening is all!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> Def my pick of the bunch. I know your designs already set but what do you think about making the inner minute track on the dial into dots vs. dashes? I think it would give the dial a bit of breathing space as well as tie into the 2 dots at the 12 o'clock on the bezel. Still a winner regardless but I was just throwing the thought out there, in case you might agree.


No.

Seriously.

We started working on these in October. That was six months ago.

I had at least a dozen WIS involved in the private design debates. We thought of everything, and had our arguments about it. In every case, I over-ruled someone, and my decisions are final.

These designs were done, final, not to be changed, way back in November. Look over my list of changes - other than the potential change to the Nacken Modern handset, NONE of them are really changes at all, just corrections which need to be made to bring the finished product in line with my unwavering vision.

I'm not re-tooling any metal parts. I'm not re-designing dials, changing handsets, swapping this, or making that optional.

Stop asking.

Did none of you get the point of those Mexican vs. Asian Fusion restaurant dialogues?

What part of "it's enough with the chimichangas already" do so many of you seem not to understand?

I'm not changing anything. I'm sticking with the designs which were FINAL way back in November, otherwise we'd never be done, we'd just be here debating things to death. And I do mean death, because I'm certain I'd kill some people before we'd be done.

I'm considering one VERY SMALL change, in that white-framed handset, and I'm already regretting saying so publicly.

This isn't a forum project. You don't all get to vote. This isn't a democracy, not even remotely. It's a benevolent dictatorship. I'm doing this for your own good.

If what you see isn't what you want, I pray you find it somewhere else, but I also pray you don't suggest to me a way I could make it better, because it ain't never happening.

Dinner time, boys.

I'm out!


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

If you weren't so cute when you blow a gasket you probably wouldn't be pressed into blowing a gasket as often... 


You are like Sam Kinison, your best work is when you are stark raving mad. Though I also think part of the problem is you reply "hangry", given your spells often culminate with the need for food.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

KJRye said:


> I've seen most that have been posted, but haven't seen anything of the vintage Nackens yet.
> 
> I'm sure some are on the way, I just expected more of a flurry of pictures yesterday evening is all!


Courtesy of the lactard...










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

For the few of us behind the times without IG or FB would someone post some of the pics pretty please?!

Thank you in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

For the few of us behind the times without IG or FB would someone post some of the pics pretty please?!

Thank you in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> No.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


Are you having chimichangas by any chance??

Just kidding....don't hurt me....I couldn't help it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Are you having chimichangas by any chance??
> 
> Just kidding....don't hurt me....I couldn't help it.


Rage...building...can't...contain it...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Cool, not sure if my tone came of as any other way than vaguely curious. I loved the render but in the metal the proportions just seemed a little 'different,' sorry to make you waste all that time typing up response to an argument I truly wasn't making. Enjoy your dinner. 


docvail said:


> No.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Are you having chimichangas by any chance??
> 
> Just kidding....don't hurt me....I couldn't help it.


Aged balsamic-glazed rotisserie chicken with grilled pineapple, homemade mac-n-cheese, and a salad.










Don't ask me what that green $h1t in the bowl is. That's my wife's...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Aged balsamic-glazed rotisserie chicken with grilled pineapple, homemade mac-n-cheese, and a salad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it glow in the dark? Could be **** lume.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd be cool with with a NATO, rubber, or leather option and scrap the bracelet if that's a hassle. How much does a bracelet add to the cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Does it glow in the dark? Could be **** lume.


Aarrrggghhhh, beat me to it.

Doc, you're doing a great job. Hang in there. I'd be stark raving mad if I had to deal with all the ups and downs and baskassword stuff that happens trying to put a project like this together. Just remember, when all the details are ironed out, these guys are going to be throwing money at you.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> Cool, not sure if my tone came of as any other way than vaguely curious. I loved the render but in the metal the proportions just seemed a little 'different,' sorry to make you waste all that time typing up response to an argument I truly wasn't making. Enjoy your dinner.


It's not the tone that irritates me (well, not in this case), it's the incessant repetition and injection of "suggestions", no matter how respectfully submitted, as the very fact that a change is suggested ignores and overlooks the months of work it took to get this far, and the efforts of all the people involved.

If I'd wanted everyone's input, I'd have designed the watch by committee, in public. I don't, so I didn't.

I have a group of people I trust, and I involved them in the process. That process ended 5 months ago.

I don't know how many ways I can say it, after being in this exact spot 7 times previously.

These are the designs. They're final. I'm not changing them.

If I have to ignore the one good suggestion among the hundreds of others which I'll never consider, if that shows how immovable I am, so be it.

Everyone here fancies themselves an expert in watch design, but we can't all have a little plaque reading "lead designer" at the edge of our desk. I actually have two bang-up designers already, and another three or four I could turn to, but there's only one lead designer, and a number of you are pestering him incessantly with suggestions he didn't ask for, and in fact has said at least a dozen times he doesn't want.

Stop it.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> I'd be cool with with a NATO, rubber, or leather option and scrap the bracelet if that's a hassle. How much does a bracelet add to the cost?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a hassle. You can get it with any strap you want, so long as its a tapering stainless steel oyster style bracelet.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd like to suggest?





















Ice cream for dessert. :sunglasses:


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

docvail said:


> Courtesy of the lactard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we're talking! Love the bezel colour, can't wait to see it with the updated dial and lume. . Please let the new proto be here before preorders open (my plea to the watch manufacturing gods).

Btw, the Oberon caught me off guard with how great it's looking in the metal.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Fair enough, I get all that. I'm the same way about my YouTube channel reviews, I too am not a fan of unsolicited suggestions, I probably just spent too much time in the Marine Corps. I'm most bothered when people suggest things I've already considered, I'm like, "no ****." So, I totally get it. Sometimes though, a suggestion comes along and I'm like, "okay, that makes sense." My observation was based on render vs. reality. The render's tolerances were much tighter thus appeared much more pleasing to the eye, it seems that the factory cannot execute that level of precision and the added, "a little here, a little there" just throws off a very well thought out design(which as I stated I enjoyed and supported). So yeah, not trying to tell you how to do your job or tell you what to bring to the market. I'm just sharing my thoughts on this and you happen to be reading them. Good luck with the NTH line, I was genuinely upset about all of the negative comments at the bottom of your ABlogToWatch feature and am rooting for you. Hopefully one of these will end up being my first purchase from your company. 


docvail said:


> It's not the tone that irritates me (well, not in this case), it's the incessant repetition and injection of "suggestions", no matter how respectfully submitted, as the very fact that a change is suggested ignores and overlooks the months of work it took to get this far, and the efforts of all the people involved.
> 
> If I'd wanted everyone's input, I'd have designed the watch by committee, in public. I don't, so I didn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Great work doc. I'm glad you're matching the dial on the blue nacken to match the bezel. I thought that was the most glaring issue with the prototypes. It should look awesome when it's redone. I'm still at a crossroads. I really like at least 4 of the models. Realistically I am looking to buy 2. A third if I don't mind sleeping on the couch for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ps. I really need to see the Santa Cruz and Amphion Modern to see how long it will be before I know the feel of a woman's touch again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> Fair enough, I get all that. I'm the same way about my YouTube channel reviews, I too am not a fan of unsolicited suggestions, I probably just spent too much time in the Marine Corps. I'm most bothered when people suggest things I've already considered, I'm like, "no ****." So, I totally get it. Sometimes though, a suggestion comes a long and I'm like, "okay, that makes sense." My observation was based on render vs. reality. The render's tolerances were much tighter thus appeared much more pleasing to the eye, it seems that the factory cannot execute that level of precision and the added, "a little here, a little there" just throws off a very well thought out design(which as I stated I enjoyed and supported). So yeah, not trying to tell you how to do your job or well you what to bring to the market. I'm just sharing my thoughts on this and you happen to be reading them. Good luck with the NTH line, I was genuinely upset about all of the negative comments at the bottom of your ABlogToWatch feature and am rooting for you. Hopefully one of these will end up being my first purchase from your company.


I appreciate your support.

I'd ask you not to make casual assumptions about my factory's capabilities.

The process is precise, and it's the same exact process all over the world. CNC machines, molds and silkscreens aren't any more capable in Switzerland, believe me.

If there's an error, it's likely in the rendering, or more likely, in the eye of the beholder, NOT in the manufacturing. If we can get a crisp line of lume on a honeycomb dial, we can certainly silkscreen the minute markers to spec on a flat dial.

You're comparing a physical object to a high-resolution image blown up to gargantuan proportions. We've actually taken our drawings and overlaid them on photographs of the real thing - and they are SPOT ON.

If something, anything, was out of spec by a nano-meter, we'd find it, long before you ever saw it in a photograph.

I'm working on the next model already, and this is EXACTLY what we're doing, in fact what I should be doing at this very instant - going over the factory's renders with a 10x loupe, comparing them to the drawings we sent them, finding everything that's out of spec.

Trust me, we have everything under control. If something doesn't look right to you, keep looking at it until it does.

I gotta get back to what I do, so I'll leave you all to do what you do...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Can you go back and try to do the chicken as a roast instead of rotisserie? I mean, it wouldn't be a major change but it could give the glaze a lot more time to bake in and add flavor. It could be really delicious that way!



docvail said:


> Aged balsamic-glazed rotisserie chicken with grilled pineapple, homemade mac-n-cheese, and a salad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

docvail said:


> I appreciate your support.
> 
> *I'd ask you not to make casual assumptions about my factory's capabilities. *
> 
> ...










Too me the dial's minute indexes look longer than the render and combined with thicker bezel indexes, it just changes the look, making the dial appear smaller and the bezel insert bigger. Not trying to knock the factory, I actually prefer the slightly changed hands they produced. You're pretty much not-so-casually implying that I'm just seeing things but come on, it doesn't take a 10x loupe to see these "nano-meter" differences. I mean, we're all in here to support your brand, we're not the enemy here, so you don't need to get so defensive.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 7838754
> 
> Too me the dial's minute indexes look longer than the render and combined with thicker bezel indexes, it just changes the look, making the dial appear smaller and the bezel insert bigger. Not trying to knock the factory, I actually prefer the slightly changed hands they produced. You're pretty much not-so-casually implying that I'm just seeing things but come on, it doesn't take a 10x loupe to see these "nano-meter" differences. I mean, we're all in here to support your brand, we're not the enemy here, so you don't need to get so defensive.


You win.

It's completely screwed.

I wouldn't buy it either.

This is the EXACT reason I contracted to have prototypes made back in early December, hoping to have them back in early March, so I could have photographs taken before the magazine article hit the stands, instead of renders.

But what would people complain about then? How would they know how screwed up everything is if I didn't show them every image, going all the way back to our first design concepts?

Dude, it's just a watch. We did some drawings in 2D, then did them in 3D. Sometimes the factory HAS TO make changes to a design for the sake of being able to actually produce that design, which is something anyone who's ever made a watch would know. How many have you made?

Sometimes a line has to be thicker because of the process used to create it, or just in order to be discernible at arms length. That doesn't mean the factory isn't capable of precision. It just means we were able to get a higher degree of precision in our drawings.

I didn't like your suggestion, no more than I liked the other 18 suggestions I got today (or yesterday, or the day before), so you suggested my factory sucks, and now I'M being defensive?

Let it go.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

I am really digging that Nacken - Modern. Looking at the photos of the prototype, is the seconds hand lume pip a little closer to center than the renderings? or is it just the angle/domed crystal making it look that way? 
I am super excited about these models, they all look great! I hope I'll be able to pre-order!!! :-!:-!:-!

Keep it up!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Again, you're going 'high and to the right' on me. Dude, look at what I actually wrote in my posts, you're arguing against points I'm not making. I wasn't complaining about anything, just made an observation and very loosely proposed a possible idea, I literally praised either you, your brand or the design in each post, hell I even went out of my way to positively acknowledge the factory and you've done nothing but slam me for mentioning anything contradictory to your feelings. I already mentioned the render vs. reality thing and my understanding that perhaps some things changed because they may have needed to, hence the proposal of possible change. I never argued that point, you're the one who's posting about my perception, talking about everything is spot-on down to the nano-meter. Trying to discredit my opinion doesn't make any of your arguments any more valid. There's really no need for you to defend yourself because I'm pretty clearly not attacking you or the watches. It's your company and I'm not trying to take anything away from you, I actually see you as a good role model for others, as to me, you've achieved a winning formula. I don't know how else to put it, it's very clear you're already committed to writing me off as some sort of troll with an agenda but anyway yeah, I don't appreciate your rants and find them off putting. 


docvail said:


> You win.
> 
> It's completely screwed.
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

More watch pics needed, especially ones with high chill the f out factor:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

@SDgenius

i don't think arguing your point is going to help here certainly not going to change anyone's mind. Agree to disagree with doc, order the watch if you want to, or don't. 

Doc is asking for is respect for the process he chooses to follow with his company. And, he's been very transparent about that process, and where he looks for feedback. 

You don't have to agree with it, but it is his company, not ours. at best, we are all armchair QBs for this. We literally have nothing on the line at this stage, except for a few KBs of data charges. 

Personally, I enjoy watching this come into the world, and I have a newfound appreciation of what it takes to get this done. 

I think you have that too. And doc's made it clear that feedback, although well intentioned, is clearly not part of his plan right now. Quite frankly, intention doesn't matter much.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Once you go black......


David


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

So...how's it going ya'll.
Possible wager pool...

Which model here is going to be the unicorn (dare I say Riccardo) of the new line?

Scorpene?

Santa Cruz?

Blue Nacken?

I am sure 5 years from now people will be hounding watchrecon for one of those...expending incredible effort to get one.

The question is, which one will it be?????


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

docvail said:


> Aged balsamic-glazed rotisserie chicken with grilled pineapple, homemade mac-n-cheese, and a salad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the same kind of green $h1t my wife puts on the table, but she tries to make me eat it too. She says it's "good for you", or some other such nonsense. It think it's called bra... Oh I can't remember. But it was bra something. That first part of the word really stuck out to me for some reason.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just because its awesome and more chill needed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

docvail said:


> Rage...building...can't...contain it...
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...





docvail said:


> Aged balsamic-glazed rotisserie chicken with grilled pineapple, homemade mac-n-cheese, and a salad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you can contain the anger doc aka Mr. Banner. Your wife must've seen the sign. Thanks to her there's no news in Fox,
There's a green giant (with Sh!ty green lume) rampaging the neighborhood....


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

blitzoid said:


> @SDgenius
> 
> i don't think arguing your point is going to help here certainly not going to change anyone's mind. Agree to disagree with doc, order the watch if you want to, or don't.
> 
> ...


It is the price a manufacturer pays for being on a public forum. Every watch from Parnis to Patek gets shredded at some point. The renders are different from the metal, happens all the time, that;s why I pay little attention to a render or heavily photoshopped stock pictures that many brands put out.

If you want the buzz you can create from an online forum you have to accept the other side. I have seen the owner/CEO of a major woodworking machine company literally self destruct over the course of one evening when he took issue with a perceived flaw in one of his machines. It is a tough world and the affordable watch business is square in the middle of that dog eat dog world, sometimes it is a good thing to be a wifi internet connected dog, sometimes rather a pain. One just has to decide of the juice is worth the squeeze.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

All white hands might happen!
Huzzah for the peanut gallery!


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

This is the business. Before you get persuaded to change everything or anything, get the pre-order open so I can get one of these. A no-date for me, that honeycomb dial looks fantastic.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Saw these at the Philly GTG, had no idea what they were, and was completely bowled over by them! Viewing the pics really don't do them justice - really great cases, dial detail and handsets all really sweet. I know there was a loupe somewhere because I really wanted to check out the dials up close, but couldn't. I haven't read through enough of this thread to know what the movement is, but the crown was smooth and the wind eazy peezy ( probably shouldn't have done that without asking!) BTW, I got there like 30 seconds late, so I was not treated to a free anything from Doc, so this review is prompted only by seeing and trying on some great pieces. See you next year Doc!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

The interwebz is cereal bizness


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Brettg said:


> This is the business. Before you get persuaded to change everything or anything, get the pre-order open so I can get one of these. A no-date for me, that honeycomb dial looks fantastic.


That makes us 2! No date as well for me 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ilitig8 said:


> It is the price a manufacturer pays for being on a public forum. Every watch from Parnis to Patek gets shredded at some point. The renders are different from the metal, happens all the time, that;s why I pay little attention to a render or heavily photoshopped stock pictures that many brands put out.
> 
> If you want the buzz you can create from an online forum you have to accept the other side. I have seen the owner/CEO of a major woodworking machine company literally self destruct over the course of one evening when he took issue with a perceived flaw in one of his machines. It is a tough world and the affordable watch business is square in the middle of that dog eat dog world, sometimes it is a good thing to be a wifi internet connected dog, sometimes rather a pain. One just has to decide of the juice is worth the squeeze.


FWIW, I'm not the least bit upset.

I've said repeatedly that the designs were final, and I wasn't taking suggestions or requests.

People keep making suggestions anyway, and I keep shooting them down. It is what it is.

I just think it's a little d1ckish to get your pants in a knot because I didn't accept your suggestion, then to imply there's something lacking in our capabilities.

I get suggestions all day long, from people here, on Facebook, on Instagram, by email. I have to ignore the vast majority of them, otherwise I'd never produce anything. It isn't personal, it's just business.

I try to be upfront with everyone. I've said with every single model, since I started out, on day one - these are the designs, they're not changing, I'm not open to suggestions, requests or recommendations. I'll consider them for future production runs, maybe, but not for this one, as we've already started the process.

Why is that so hard for people to get?

I give polite replies. I give sarcastic replies. I give short replies, long replies, thorough replies, vague replies, nonsense replies, picture-only replies, analogies, metaphors, you name it. I do everything but drive to your house and tattoo it on your forehead.

These are the designs. They're not changing. I am seriously not open to suggestions or requests. By the time you see them, I've already ordered prototypes, so I am committed to the design. The only 'changes' I'll make are really going to be 'corrections'. Sorry if you don't like them. I hope you find something else you like more, but what you're seeing here is how they'll look.

I'm not defensive. I'm out of reply ideas. My replies barrel has run dry. Can anyone help me make it more clear how not open to suggestions or requests I am?


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Brettg said:


> This is the business. Before you get persuaded to change everything or anything, get the pre-order open so I can get one of these. A no-date for me, that honeycomb dial looks fantastic.


This. Imagine this dial in an explorer case too!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

docvail said:


> FWIW, I'm not the least bit upset.
> 
> I've said repeatedly that the designs were final, and I wasn't taking suggestions or requests.
> 
> ...


Again, re-read my post, I wasn't upset, I never said, "Oh man, I'd totally buy this, if you changed this one thing for me, you should totally change it. If you don't, I'm not buying it!" You're just acting like it, you already admitted your factory had limits, hence you had to make adjustments. Some how I say the same thing but in a d!ckish manner because it's not you. Then I must 'have my pants in a knot' because you overacted and made a bunch of statements about spot-on nano-meter production accuracy, which were pretty easily dispelled with a simple side-by-side comparison. You keep going back to, I'm upset because you didn't like my suggestion, I'm not. All I've been responding to is you putting words in my mouth, you can do whatever you want with your watches, but don't come on here and get eTough with me because other people are asking you to make changes and you wanna group me in with them.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> FWIW, I'm not the least bit upset.
> 
> I've said repeatedly that the designs were final, and I wasn't taking suggestions or requests.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why the insistence on having to reply to most if not all post that have any hint of suggestions. Why not simply leave those be? They all will still be there whenever they may come in handy for future runs or new models. With all due respect, just from reading the thread, you seem to be fueling the back-and-forth more times then not.

Just a simple observation. No one should be spilling bile over all of this otherwise great process where we get to witness the coming to life of great watches.

Cheers.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> Again, re-read my post, I wasn't upset, I never said, "Oh man, I'd totally buy this, if you changed this one thing for me, you should totally change it. If you don't, I'm not buying it!" You're just acting like it, you already admitted your factory had limits, hence you had to make adjustments. Some how I say the same thing but in a d!ckish manner because it's not you. Then I must 'have my pants in a knot' because you overacted and made a bunch of statements about spot-on nano-meter production accuracy, which were pretty easily dispelled with a simple side-by-side comparison. You keep going back to, I'm upset because you didn't like my suggestion, I'm not. All I've been responding to is you putting words in my mouth, you can do whatever you want with your watches, but don't come on here and get eTough with me because other people are asking you to make changes and you wanna group me in with them.


Being that this is one of the few, if not the only thread where you get the watchmaker mingling with the fans, I'd suggest we drop all of this dissertation. I happen to agree with your take on this issue but the bottom line is that docvail is the ringmaster for being the creator of the watches and so let's just let it be. Avoid suggestions, keep Qs to a minimum and enjoy the process as it evolves... Kind of reminds me of a Seinfeld episode!

There's a whole lot of badness out there in the world to turn this forum into more bitterness.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> FWIW, I'm not the least bit upset.
> 
> I've said repeatedly that the designs were final, and I wasn't taking suggestions or requests.
> 
> ...


Don't feed the Bears - meaning, don't reply


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> Again, re-read my post, I wasn't upset, I never said, "Oh man, I'd totally buy this, if you changed this one thing for me, you should totally change it. If you don't, I'm not buying it!" You're just acting like it, you already admitted your factory had limits, hence you had to make adjustments. Some how I say the same thing but in a d!ckish manner because it's not you. Then I must 'have my pants in a knot' because you overacted and made a bunch of statements about spot-on nano-meter production accuracy, which were pretty easily dispelled with a simple side-by-side comparison. You keep going back to, I'm upset because you didn't like my suggestion, I'm not. All I've been responding to is you putting words in my mouth, you can do whatever you want with your watches, but don't come on here and get eTough with me because other people are asking you to make changes and you wanna group me in with them.


Okay. You win, my friend.

I'll take your suggestions under advisement.

Are we good now?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

It's Doc's brand - he has final say. Everything else is irrelevant. 

If we like his product we buy it as consumers. If not we don't. 

I'm digging the Vintage model


David


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

docvail said:


> FWIW, I'm not the least bit upset.
> 
> I've said repeatedly that the designs were final, and I wasn't taking suggestions or requests.
> 
> ...


First, I never thought you were upset, I have read enough of your posts to "get" you. If this things really got under your skin you would have imploded or exploded long ago, but I am sure at times you have to take a deep breath and do whatever it is you do to zen out for a moment.

It is interesting to me that this thread is reminiscent of the original Roman forums, a market place and a place for open discussion and debate, interesting to me at least.

In the end not everyone will read 2000+ replies and oddly enough many will not even read the first post. Add to that many will decide any OP stated guidelines are of no consequence either because they see it as an open forum and/or the OP's rules don;t apply to them for whatever reason.

In the end I expect you to do very well with these, they tick a lot of boxes for a lot of people. WUS is a great business "plan" for you and your personality doesn't hurt in developing strong feelings and even though it won't all be a love fest it works for companies large and small. In the end my approach would be different as I would ignore the suggestions, however I think your way works well for you. I would point out the obvious, all the major brands get unsolicited advice here everyday and much of it rather harsh, when they quit talking about you is when you have a problem.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry if I missed it, this thread is moving fast lol. Is there a date when Doc will get Santa Cruz protos!?!? Can't wait to see those!!! (yup, I'm excited! )


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Nacken modern is just beautiful. It will be a hard decision between Santa Cruz and it. I think I will be getting my first auto microbrand diver.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ilitig8 said:


> First, I never thought you were upset, I have read enough of your posts to "get" you. If this things really got under your skin you would have imploded or exploded long ago, but I am sure at times you have to take a deep breath and do whatever it is you do to zen out for a moment.
> 
> It is interesting to me that this thread is reminiscent of the original Roman forums, a market place and a place for open discussion and debate, interesting to me at least.
> 
> ...


It's probably good advice.

Maybe it's irrational, but my fear is that I'm always in a 'damned no matter what' position. If I respond, I'm defensive. If I don't respond, I'm unresponsive. I'm probably wrong, but I always find myself thinking I can reason my way around most of this stuff, no matter how unreasonable, so I tend to respond much more frequently than ignore. My respond-ignore switch is probably in need of re-balancing.

I try to keep a sense of humor about it all. And of course I drink a bit.

For whatever it's worth, SD and I connected privately, and had a meeting of the minds over the last half hour or so. I think we're cool now. Chalk it all up to some faulty comms, a breakdown in signal strength, causing the message to be garbled.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

gelocks said:


> Sorry if I missed it, this thread is moving fast lol. Is there a date when Doc will get Santa Cruz protos!?!? Can't wait to see those!!! (yup, I'm excited! )


Honestly, I'm not even sure now.

If you asked me Saturday, I'd have said I'd be getting the Santa Cruz and Amphion Modern this week.

However, after a flurry of emails flying back and forth, including a long list of corrections to be made, and me sending three of the prototypes back, I'm not sure I'll be getting them this week.

I'm trying to get all of the details nailed down. There's a lot going on at the moment, as we're also wrapping up production of the Orthos II / Commander 300, and I'm trying to finalize the details of the next model, so we can begin prototyping. I'm not the factory's only customer, so I have to manage how much I ask them for at any given time. There are only so many hours to work with in a day.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

docvail said:


> Honestly, I'm not even sure now.
> 
> I'm trying to get all of the details nailed down. There's a lot going on at the moment, as we're also wrapping up production of the Orthos II / Commander 300, and I'm trying to finalize the details of the next model, so we can begin prototyping. I'm not the factory's only customer, so I have to manage how much I ask them for at any given time. There are only so many hours to work with in a day.


Wow. I forgot that the Orthos and Commander's are coming! Lots of work for you guys then. Cool. Hopefully we'll see the SC and any other updates soon.

Thanks.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> For whatever it's worth, SD and I connected privately, and had a meeting of the minds over the last half hour or so. I think we're cool now. Chalk it all up to some faulty comms, a breakdown in signal strength, causing the message to be garbled.


.......after reading all that I'd missed last night and getting worried about where it was all going I'm glad that there was a happy ending. I love a happy ending.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> .......after reading all that I'd missed last night and getting worried about where it was all going I'm glad that there was a happy ending. I love a happy ending.


We all love happy endings.

That's why they cost extra.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

I find it vaguely entertaining how - throughout the thread - some seem to come here to take beating from Doc. Like some masochistic kind of self-sacrifice for the great watch they're going to get.

All in all, it's just entertainment to kill the time until pre-orders, isn't it? Benevolent dictatorship all the way for me. Looking at that blue Näcken pic, sign me up for that.

edit: not talking about sdgenius specifically


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> We all love happy endings.
> 
> That's why they cost extra.


Stuff the happy ending then Doc, I'm not paying for it..........:-d


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's probably good advice.
> 
> Maybe it's irrational, but my fear is that I'm always in a 'damned no matter what' position. If I respond, I'm defensive. If I don't respond, I'm unresponsive. I'm probably wrong, but I always find myself thinking I can reason my way around most of this stuff, no matter how unreasonable, so I tend to respond much more frequently than ignore. My respond-ignore switch is probably in need of re-balancing.
> 
> .


Honestly, I always considered it part of your schtick <not pejorative at all. It is obviously work coming up with new and creative ways to say the same thing over and over. My approach, which I do not suggest should be your approach, would be to answer it once and hot link back to it every time, ask and answered your honor. As I have said before I like this thread and have read probably 90% of it despite only being interested in it for the entertainment and watching the process of new watches being born. Have a good night, avoid eating too much green stuff and consider offering mod parts for your watches, it is just smart business.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> It's probably good advice.
> 
> Maybe it's irrational, but my fear is that I'm always in a 'damned no matter what' position. If I respond, I'm defensive. If I don't respond, I'm unresponsive. I'm probably wrong, but I always find myself thinking I can reason my way around most of this stuff, no matter how unreasonable, so I tend to respond much more frequently than ignore. My respond-ignore switch is probably in need of re-balancing.
> 
> ...


I would write a simple 'thanks for all of your suggestions' post and leave it at that. Don't mention that you will or won't do anything. Some people just need to be heard.

Just my two cents. I train a lot of salespeople and that's a wise technique. Not every question requires an answer.


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Long time lurker, first time caller to this thread. I stumbled back in after remembering my longing for a Spork/Sinn 857. I was pumped to see some real life pictures of the Scorpene, but my excitement was derailed and now, per the reflection of the above pic, I need to ask doc if manpris (man capris) are in for '16.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

The lume on the scorpene looks incredible.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Happy endings are good.


----------



## taxg8r00 (Apr 28, 2010)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Really??? Really? Reeeeealllyy??
> 
> Coming Soon - NTH Watches - Janis Trading Company


Thanks. Sorry if I missed the link which was posted elsewhere in the thread.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Greenbuttskunk said:


> Long time lurker, first time caller to this thread. I stumbled back in after remembering my longing for a Spork/Sinn 857. I was pumped to see some real life pictures of the Scorpene, but my excitement was derailed and now, per the reflection of the above pic, I need to ask doc if manpris (man capris) are in for '16.


Oh come on! They're just knee-length cargo-shorts! I was standing a foot in front of the mirror. It's just perspective.

I was in the pool!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Pic from The Time Bum (WUS user Zundfoldge).










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Seriously, I'm going to end up wanting one of each of these. When this gets the black dial... /whistle



docvail said:


> Pic from The Time Bum (WUS user Zundfoldge).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I'd imagine if doc opened a burger joint, and we were his customers, it would go something like this:

Doc: Ok guys! I have eight 1/3 burgers coming out soon. Surely there is something for everyone! Feast your eyes on these rusty renders. 

customer 1: 1/3 pound? Why so big? Couldn't you have made 1/4 pound? They look nice but make them smaller and I'd buy one in a heartbeat.

customer 2: I don't like avocado.

customer 3: have you considered sesame seeds on the bun?

customer 4: I like my burgers juicy. I hope these aren't **** juicy.

customer 5: Will there be chicken option?

customer 6: Oh man these are great! Can't decide between the California burger and the bbq burger but wow.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> I'd imagine if doc opened a burger joint, and we were his customers, it would go something like this:
> 
> Doc: Ok guys! I have eight 1/3 burgers coming out soon. Surely there is something for everyone! Feast your eyes on these rusty renders.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the movie Idiocracy......


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

n/m


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

customer 11:
this bleu cheese is not the right shade of blue.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

n/m


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Customer 4 just had to go there... Some words have no business being in the same sentence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I love this place.




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

A few more from the GTG.























































This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Seeing as I'm unlikely to get myself a 1973-vintage Tudor Sub anytime soon, blue Nacken it is on an Admiralty grey NATO. All I need then is a wet-suit, tuxedo and Walther PPK.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

A few more.




























This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

More more.




























This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

Not sure if you're considering this Doc, but after seeing these protos, I no longer think the Oberon will be the dog of the bunch. Wouldn't be surprised if it shot to near the top of the list for many people. So just wondering, will you be considering doing the survey again after we see the Amphion and SC protos? 
Well done on these pieces, they are all truly beautiful in their own respect. 

Will there be a seafood option for the chimichungas? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> More more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah! Impressive... Most impressive.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ohjav said:


> Not sure if you're considering this Doc, but after seeing these protos, I no longer think the Oberon will be the dog of the bunch. Wouldn't be surprised if it shot to near the top of the list for many people. So just wondering, will you be considering doing the survey again after we see the Amphion and SC protos?
> Well done on these pieces, they are all truly beautiful in their own respect.
> 
> Will there be a seafood option for the chimichungas?
> ...


Not sure at the moment, but probably.

It's not so much the Oberon that has me leaning that direction, it's mostly the vintage Näckens, and just the number of differences between render and reality, generally, as well as the changes/corrections I'm considering.

First things first, I need to finalize a number of choices, have pics taken, then re-do the survey, maybe.

It could be that for every person who changes their mind, there's another person leaning the opposite way. We've had over 500 responses so far, and the percentages have changed very little since we got over 300.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Tantalizingly holding out on those Vintage Blue Nacken photos eh?

I see how it is...

But seriously, these are all looking amazingly well-done Doc, huge props. And whatever changes you have implemented will only make them more-so.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

Each new set of photos makes the watches look even better. And you know they'll be 10x more amazing in person. The honeycomb dial on the Oberon is just *killer*!! Wish I didn't have an aversion to the Mercedes hour hand.

Doc, I have a suggestion&#8230; o|


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

The burger talk reminded me of the Olympia Cafe, the classic Belushi SNL skit.

I can hear docvail screaming "No Coke, Pepsi".


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

These photos are a reminder why doc should never, never, never, release crappy cell phone pics from the factory. These last few look fantastic, especially if you ignore the parts that are going to get changed per spec.

Hopefully, I will get to see some or all of these protos next week, in which case pics on a 6.5" wrist forthcoming, and maybe even some comparison shots of protos vs. Sub and SMP... Cross fingers...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Seeing as I'm unlikely to get myself a 1973-vintage Tudor Sub anytime soon, blue Nacken it is on an Admiralty grey NATO. All I need then is a wet-suit, tuxedo and Walther PPK.


That is a very, very compelling argument for Näcken Blue.  73 was a good year.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> More more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That profile looks good.

Very good.

Very good indeed.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

KJRye said:


> Tantalizingly *holding out on those Vintage Blue Nacken photos eh*?
> 
> I see how it is...
> 
> But seriously, these are all looking amazingly well-done Doc, huge props. And whatever changes you have implemented will only make them more-so.


Not really. I posted one yesterday. If you missed it, here it is again.









That's all I got from Josh. I'm sure any legit photographers about will agree with what he's said, and what I've seen - you can snap a few hundred pics in an hour or two, and only end up with a dozen usable images.

I'm not following any sort of deliberate plan for posting pics. My entire day is mostly just bouncing between WUS, FB, email, phone calls, trips to the bathroom, and Instagram.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Topspin917 said:


> Doc, I have a suggestion&#8230; o|


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looking good Doc, but I'd like to suggest a few minor chan


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

docvail said:


> Pic from The Time Bum (WUS user Zundfoldge).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, how'd you get the seafoam green lume to turn ...erm Natural? Love it. Different camera, different colors....

Only problem is now I think I'm leaning toward the Vintage Black instead of the Vintage Blue. But I still need a blue watch! Guess I'll have get a Santa Cruz, too. At least the bezel will be blue.

But wait, you're going to let us mix & match bezels in the pre-order right? I mean they're all on the same case, so we could put Nacken bezels on Amphions, the Santa Cruz, and vice-versa. How much trouble could it be to add different bezel choices? And you could make some extra green bezel inserts and some red bezel insterts for the Santa Cruz, and offer matching Nato straps, and....

Doc, ... Doc? Uh, hey man, what...are you OK...Doc????


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> A few more from the GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, now I'm swinging between these two........

I always thought that the choice would be difficult, but I'd kinda decided, now that's all up in the air, curse you Vail, curse you.

Oh, and.......

Customer 12: can you take the gherkin out please?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

iceman66 said:


> Looking good Doc, but I'd like to suggest a few minor chan
> View attachment 7848066


Legit LQTM (laugh quietly to myself).

Thank you, Don!



BigBluefish said:


> Wow, how'd you get the seafoam green lume to turn ...erm Natural? Love it. Different camera, different colors....
> 
> Only problem is now I think I'm leaning toward the Vintage Black instead of the Vintage Blue. But I still need a blue watch! Guess I'll have get a Santa Cruz, too. At least the bezel will be blue.
> 
> ...


Mmmmmyyyeeaaahhhh...after looking at the two vintage Nackens a couple of days, I started to question my own ability to accurately judge the color. They actually did start to look as if the lume was more pale green than pale yellow, but I convinced myself I was just looking at them in the wrong light. Pics like that one from Josh helped support that conclusion.

But in my discussion with the factory, pertaining to the lume, I got the impression we were going to adjust the marker lume, not the bezel pip lume, or maybe adjust both, looking for a match, but in either case, now I don't know what to think about it, and I just asked my guy there to send me pics of both before they assemble the re-done protos.

I'm warming up to the shade of gray the bezel itself turned out to be, but I think it'll pop more when the dial is darker.

All of which is to say you may want to keep an open mind for the time being.



Hornet99 said:


> Wow, now I'm swinging between these two........
> 
> I always thought that the choice would be difficult, but I'd kinda decided, now that's all up in the air, curse you Vail, curse you.
> 
> ...


I let the gherkin take my sister out, but she didn't have a good time, and that was their only date, so she's still available.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no freaking idea which one/ones of these I'm going to get. Have you ever painted something, and then watched the paint slowly change to its final color while it dries? That's the way I feel right now. Each time I see them, I like them more, but each set of photos shows them in a slightly different light.

My two biggest concerns:

1. The pre-sale is going to open and they're going to sell out before I can decide. Like, in 10 or 12 seconds.

2. What I'm going to do with all my spare time once they've been sold and this thread dries up. My wife keeps asking from the next room, "What keeps making you laugh?"


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

dmjonez said:


> I have no freaking idea which one/ones of these I'm going to get. Have you ever painted something, and then watched the paint slowly change to its final color while it dries? That's the way I feel right now. Each time I see them, I like them more, but each set of photos shows them in a slightly different light.
> 
> My two biggest concerns:
> 
> ...


First of all you'll have the wait before the watch is delivered, during which you can keep this thread going by baiting Doc more, then he's got a new design on the cards, so we can start this all over again........

Doc just loves this ****..........


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Wow, now I'm swinging between these two........
> 
> I always thought that the choice would be difficult, but I'd kinda decided, now that's all up in the air, curse you Vail, curse you.
> 
> ...


Substitute the Santa Cruz for the Oberon and I'm in the same boat... I really didn't budget for 2. Oh the humanity! I'm forced to choose between 2 kick @S$ watches (ok, really all 8 of them, but still.....)! Curse you Vail! Stop doing such a great job on ALL of them... make the choosing easier for me will ya?!? Couldn't you have made at least 1 of them suck so that I have less options here?!?!

J/K I think it is awesome that they all rock! I wouldn't change a thing!!!...... except maybe...... nope, nuffin'!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm catching up on all my emails and messages from my factory, my photographer, and looking at the calendar. While I hate to delay, I also hate to over-promise and under-deliver, and maybe this will be good news for some of you.

The Orthos II and Commander 300 are going to be delayed by at least a week, if not two. At the absolute earliest, we'll be able to start shipping them on May 6th.

In the meantime, my factory has asked me for two weeks to get me the revised set of NTH prototypes. That means I won't be getting those before May 2nd-ish, and probably not until closer to the 4th-6th.

It'll take at least a week or two to get photography done, so I don't see starting pre-orders until the week of May 16-20.

If pre-orders go the way they seem likely to, we'll still be able to start production by late May or early June, and we'll be making delivery 4-5 months later, in late September or early- to mid-October.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

docvail said:


> No.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


Anyone else a little vague about where Doc stands on changes?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> I'm catching up on all my emails and messages from my factory, my photographer, and looking at the calendar. While I hate to delay, I also hate to over-promise and under-deliver, and maybe this will be good news for some of you.
> 
> The Orthos II and Commander 300 are going to be delayed by at least a week, if not two. At the absolute earliest, we'll be able to start shipping them on May 6th.
> 
> ...


All good Doc, would prefer a delay so you get them right.........

........also I just love extended "foreplay" :-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> ........also I just love extended "foreplay" :-d


Yer gonna need that with my sister.

Probably a cold sixer and a little blue pill, too.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

2manywatchs said:


> Anyone else a little vague about where Doc stands on changes?


No idea, but I know he loves chimichangas (he talks about them in his sleep........)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Yer gonna need that with my sister.
> 
> Probably a cold sixer and some ......, too.


Cold sixer? Eh? Is that some kinda device powered by batteries?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Not funny. 

(Edit: this is a mostly awesome place!)


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Doc, you should just hire josh as your photographer.. Look at that turnaround time! Photos look STUNNING too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

hwa said:


> not funny.


Agreed.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

hwa said:


> not funny.


Totally inappropriate! MODS!!!!!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Totally inappropriate! MODS!!!!!


It has been reported.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm catching up on all my emails and messages from my factory, my photographer, and looking at the calendar. While I hate to delay, I also hate to over-promise and under-deliver, and maybe this will be good news for some of you.
> 
> The Orthos II and Commander 300 are going to be delayed by at least a week, if not two. At the absolute earliest, we'll be able to start shipping them on May 6th.
> 
> ...


Actually that is very good news (to me) I'm traveling April the 28th and back May 14th!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone else started buying straps for theirs yet?

I picked up a BandRBand Sand velcro for my Scorpene when they had a sale.

Now i got a strap, but no watch for it. C'MON DOC


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Any true WIS will already have spare bands for future and upcoming watches.

ColaReb here I come.



wromg said:


> Anyone else started buying straps for theirs yet?
> 
> I picked up a BandRBand Sand velcro for my Scorpene when they had a sale.
> 
> Now i got a strap, but no watch for it. C'MON DOC


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Actually that is very good news (to me) I'm traveling April the 28th and back May 14th!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Lucky you the_watchier...I'll be out of the country that week :-s

@Doc - what time and time Zone do you usually have the pre-order starts? Just curious and apologies if the time has been mentioned and buried somewhere in this thread.

Great stuff doc and thank you for your time to connect with us on a regular basis :-!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tissotguy said:


> Lucky you the_watchier...I'll be out of the country that week :-s
> 
> @Doc - what time and time Zone do you usually have the pre-order starts? Just curious and apologies if the time has been mentioned and buried somewhere in this thread.
> 
> Great stuff doc and thank you for your time to connect with us on a regular basis :-!


Noon, GMT-5.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Lucky you the_watchier...I'll be out of the country that week :-s
> 
> @Doc - what time and time Zone do you usually have the pre-order starts? Just curious and apologies if the time has been mentioned and buried somewhere in this thread.
> 
> Great stuff doc and thank you for your time to connect with us on a regular basis :-!


Good luck brother!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> @Doc - what time and time Zone do you usually have the pre-order starts? Just curious and apologies if the time has been mentioned and buried somewhere in this thread.





docvail said:


> Noon, GMT-5.


Is that really fair to your Aussie customers?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

When I saw the renders I absolutely knew I was not going to get the scorpene. Now that I see the pics that is the one I want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rbesass said:


> When I saw the renders I absolutely knew I was not going to get the scorpene. Now that I see the pics that is the one I want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Co-stan-za!


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

docvail said:


> It'll take at least a week or two to get photography done, so I don't see starting pre-orders until the week of May 16-20.


Good news you bet! This way I won't have one of my non-WIS friends do the pre-order for me. Feeling super relaxed now and looking forward to that day in a month. Will be getting up early to be ready at 6 o'clock in the morning, sunrise in the windows, spring outside, coffee on the table, money burning a hole in my pocket... I'm usually not that enthusiastic about shopping online, but this is going to be as good as it gets.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> Co-stan-za!


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

The protos look good. Case looks really nice, great profile. Lock me in for an Oberan.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

may 16-20 is better for me as well. 
Everything's coming up Uberyk.








Well unless it's actually on the 16th... I'll be flying that day...
C'mon doc. No one wants to deal with a preorder on a Monday...
Besides if you catch me on Tuesday the 17th I'll be more liable to order more than one in my jet lag induced stupor.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

scott59 said:


> Is that really fair to your Aussie customers?


Unfortunately, no, it really isn't, and I apologize to all my friends down under.

No matter when I start, it'll put some people at a disadvantage. I have to consider where the bulk of my customers live, as well as my own ability to manage the pre-order in real-time, which I can't do while sleeping.

Most of my customers are in the USA. The UK, Canada and Australia are my three largest markets outside the US. Australia just happens to be on the opposite side of the planet, which I can't really help.

I understand no one wants to be up in the middle of the night ordering a watch, believe me, I do. But at the same time, I'm frequently up all night talking with my factory. If I can do it two or three times per week, hopefully you guys in Oz can stand for it once or twice per year.

That's why they invented coffee.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Unfortunately, no, it really isn't, and I apologize to all my friends down under.
> 
> No matter when I start, it'll put some people at a disadvantage. I have to consider where the bulk of my customers live, as well as my own ability to manage the pre-order in real-time, which I can't do while sleeping.
> 
> ...


Can't order in the wee hours. The guards lock 'em up in their cells at night.

Ric


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Can't order in the wee hours. The guards lock 'em up in their cells at night.
> 
> Ric


Let me just check my facts.

You've posted like, six times in the last year, but you wanted to make sure you didn't miss the opportunity to poke fun at an ex-British colony?

I approves.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> **In addition, I've asked them to re-do the Nacken Modern with the handset framed in white, per the suggestion from the peanut gallery. We'll see how it looks when I get the updated sample, and I'll make a final determination then.
> *


This is not a suggestion (I'm in fear of my account being deleted on the day of preorder, and I respect Chris' design faculties), but personally I liked the silver framed hands and would have gone the other direction, changing to silver framed markers to match them.

Either way though these subs are turning out VER NICE indeed. Yum!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> This is not a suggestion (I'm in fear of my account being deleted on the day of preorder, and I respect Chris' design faculties), but personally I liked the silver framed hands and would have gone the other direction, changing to silver framed markers to match them.
> 
> Either way though these subs are turning out VER NICE indeed. Yum!


We're still undecided. We'll see how they look.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> @Doc - what time and time Zone do you usually have the pre-order starts? Just curious and apologies if the time has been mentioned and buried somewhere in this thread.





docvail said:


> Noon, GMT-5.


Not to get all nitpicky, but since we're currently on Daylight Saving Time, I think that should be Noon, GMT-4.

I only point this out because if someone in another timezone calculates their local time for the pre-orders based on GMT-5, I think that's going to cause them to show up an hour late.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

One thing I've learned from this thread, aside from the **** lume, chimichangas, shaven vs. non-shaven beavers, non sequiturs, and other assorted illogical postings, is that Doc, or any other micro brand owner that actively participates, has to have a thick skin. He has a vision and he's willing to endure the crap thrown on to him in this thread and elsewhere and additional unwelcome suggestions. 

This is a man worthy of respect. I look forward to the time when I can order. Whether it is plus 5 GMT or minus 5 GMT. I will be there. Maybe a day late but certainly not a dollar short.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> We're still undecided. We'll see how they look.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Interesting how doc didn't smack down the silver lined marker non-suggestion


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Interesting how doc didn't smack down the silver lined marker non-suggestion


I'm practicing self restraint.

See what I mean, though? No matter how I respond...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm practicing self restraint.
> 
> See what I mean, though? No matter how I respond...
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I'll do the smack downs for you.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> Not to get all nitpicky, but since we're currently on Daylight Saving Time, I think that should be Noon, GMT-4.
> 
> I only point this out because if someone in another timezone calculates their local time for the pre-orders based on GMT-5, I think that's going to cause them to show up an hour late.


No one likes a nit-picker.



Tanjecterly said:


> One thing I've learned from this thread, aside from the **** lume, chimichangas, shaven vs. non-shaven beavers, non sequiturs, and other assorted illogical postings, is that Doc, or any other micro brand owner that actively participates, has to have a thick skin. He has a vision and he's willing to endure the crap thrown on to him in this thread and elsewhere and additional unwelcome suggestions.
> 
> This is a man worthy of respect. I look forward to the time when I can order. Whether it is plus 5 GMT or minus 5 GMT. I will be there. Maybe a day late but certainly not a dollar short.


No one likes a brown-noser.



ILiveOnWacker said:


> I'll do the smack downs for you.


Everyone here needs a smack down. Get the line formed to the left.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

As long as the smackdown comes with a NTH Sub, I'll start that queue!


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

docvail said:


> Unfortunately, no, it really isn't, and I apologize to all my friends down under.


Apology NOT accepted.

Now I hate to have to do this, knowing how you feel about taking advice from a bunch of half-wits with too much time on their hands and half formed opinions, but; YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!

You don't want to make it easy for all the north Americans to order, you want to make it hard, separate the wheat from the chaff, only get the die hards ordering, not a bunch of fly by night fans gonna wear it for a week and chuck it on f29.

What you want to do is set up the pre-order for around 8.30 EST (eastern standard time in Australia - I dunno what time that is where ever you are but a smart bloke like you'll work it out), when the four year old is soundly asleep, and the Good Lady Wromg is watching Nashville, and myself and whatever other Antipodeans are interested can have the run of the Janis online shop, and only the TRUE NTH FAN at GMT -5 will bother setting the alarm.

Doc - you're very welcome.

Capucho - there's a nut punch coming your way.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> No one likes a brown-noser.


If this watch thing doesn't work out for you, you have a career as a comedian or a talk show host as a definite possibility.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> If this watch thing doesn't work out for you, you have a career as a comedian or a talk show host as a definite possibility.


They'd make me lose weight.

I just thought about it, and I'm not sure there's enough money in it.

It's not that I like being fat. I hate it. I just hate dieting and exercise more.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

wromg said:


> Apology NOT accepted.
> 
> Now I hate to have to do this, knowing how you feel about taking advice from a bunch of half-wits with too much time on their hands and half formed opinions, but; YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!
> 
> ...


SMACK


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Let he who is without smack-worthiness, smack the first smack


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Interesting how doc didn't smack down the silver lined marker non-suggestion


I figure he just likes me better than anyone else. Yes, that's it. I'm special!

I posted the non-suggestion before finishing reading the thread and seeing the little back and forth that had ensued. I probably wouldn't have posted had I been up to date.

Hey, for people who saw them in the flesh, how do you feel about the Nacken applied vs printed markers? Not a design question/non-suggestion -- I'm still trying to decide vintage blue or modern black. I had always assumed I liked applied better, but the printed dials seem to have a lot of texture to the markers, they seem great. Especially Josh's picture of the (?) Amphion. Loads of texture to the dial.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

canuck1977 said:


> I figure he just likes me better than anyone else. Yes, that's it. I'm special!
> 
> I posted the non-suggestion before finishing reading the thread and seeing the little back and forth that had ensued. I probably wouldn't have posted had I been up to date.
> 
> Hey, for people who saw them in the flesh, how do you feel about the Nacken applied vs printed markers? Not a design question/non-suggestion -- I'm still trying to decide vintage blue or modern black. I had always assumed I liked applied better, but the printed dials seem to have a lot of texture to the markers, they seem great. Especially Josh's picture of the (?) Amphion. Loads of texture to the dial.


Yeah that's also where I am! The pics we've seen so far don't really help! Normally I like applied more as well! But.. Hope someone Posts a video of them! Just a short one where they move the watch around! Way more accurate display of color, depth etc

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

I had a dream last night where docvail offered a free beaver (your choice of shaved or unshaved) for those that bought all 8 versions (while supplies lasted). He did stipulate for the Australians, that had to order in the early morning, that they get a platypus instead, his choice of how hirsute they are upon delivery.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

whoa said:


> Yeah that's also where I am! The pics we've seen so far don't really help! Normally I like applied more as well! But.. Hope someone Posts a video of them! Just a short one where they move the watch around! Way more accurate display of color, depth etc
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Check out Doc's latest Instagram pic.

__
http://instagr.am/p/BEe2oZbyq5S/


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Check out Doc's latest Instagram pic.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BEe2oZbyq5S/





















This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I was eyeing the Nacken modern or Santa Cruz. When I saw the pics of the Nacken on the bracelet, I was like damn....that's nice.

I've always leaned more towards leather straps though. Not sure I like the Nacken on black leather. Maybe it's just the hairy arm though....

Or maybe the Santa Cruz is calling my name!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I was eyeing the Nacken modern or Santa Cruz. When I saw the pics of the Nacken on the bracelet, I was like damn....that's nice.
> 
> I've always leaned more towards leather straps though. Not sure I like the Nacken on black leather. Maybe it's just the hairy arm though....
> 
> Or maybe the Santa Cruz is calling my name!


It's black rubber, just FYI.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> It's black rubber, just FYI.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Maybe that's the problem!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I was eyeing the Nacken modern or Santa Cruz. When I saw the pics of the Nacken on the bracelet, I was like damn....that's nice.
> 
> I've always leaned more towards leather straps though. Not sure I like the Nacken on black leather. Maybe it's just the hairy arm though....
> 
> Or maybe the Santa Cruz is calling my name!


Well, if i just saw the picture without knowing the trouble doc had with the proto's bracelet do he had to put em on the newly vanilla scented rubber strap, I'd also thought it's on black leather!

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

ilitig8 said:


> I had a dream last night where docvail offered a free beaver (your choice of shaved or unshaved) for those that bought all 8 versions (while supplies lasted). *He did stipulate for the Australians, that had to order in the early morning, that they get a platypus instead*, his choice of how hirsute they are upon delivery.


Wow, talk about favoritism! The Aussies are getting all the good perks - Midnight Madness for the pre-order and hairy platypuses. Platypi? Platypussies?

Could they also be getting Dalessandro's cheesesteaks instead of chimichangas?


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

I never really liked rubber. Seemed like I don't feel as much as I do from skin, I mean leather. But lasts longer with rubber...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

You talking latex glove?


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

taike said:


> You talking latex glove?


Latex isn't rubber. Nothing kinky that takes me out of my comfort zone and/or leaves me crying in a shower where the water just can't get hot enough.


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

As long as the pre-order dosen't start on May 17th i'm happy, as thats our National Day. 

The 20th would be better, depending on how my methods and econometrics exam goes I can either give myself a reward or a pity-present 

Sent through the jungle telegraph


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

jblaine said:


> Latex isn't rubber. Nothing kinky that takes me out of my comfort zone and/or leaves me crying in a shower where the water just can't get hot enough.


Latex is the only real rubber. You'll have to get your kinky with a synthetic.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I'm learning in an unpleasant way some of the fetishes that people on this thread have.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

MikeyT said:


> Latex is the only real rubber. You'll have to get your kinky with a synthetic.


Learn something new everyday


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Funny how the Scopene was my least favorite in the renders but may be my favorite in the live shots.

BTW what do you get when you cross a chimichanga with a beaver?










Just add cheese and sauce...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So it turns out that Strapcode's bracelets for Seiko SKX023 will fit the NTH lugs.

It's not a perfect match. There's a little bit of a lip between the lug surface and the end-link surface, but it's damn close.




























This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Shoot, with a dremel and 10 minutes you could get those lugs to match right up.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

A dremel on the masterpiece that Doc is creating? This calls for extreme measures.

NO CHIMICHANGAS FOR YOU!



charliekilo98 said:


> Shoot, with a dremel and 10 minutes you could get those lugs to match right up.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> So it turns out that Strapcode's bracelets for Seiko SKX023 will fit the NTH lugs.
> 
> It's not a perfect match. There's a little bit of a lip between the lug surface and the end-link surface, but it's damn close.
> 
> ...


Don't tell your supplier, they'll just "correct" the bracelet issue by sending you Strapcode bracelets.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> A dremel on the masterpiece that Doc is creating? This calls for extreme measures.
> 
> NO CHIMICHANGAS FOR YOU!


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


That right there is unassailable proof that the predictions of **** lume were 100% accurate... :-d o|

Man, I hope nobody every googles their way into the middle of this thread and takes any of this stuff seriously!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Aww... C'mon doc! Stop with the clock-teasing already!


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

That lume's giving doc a sunburn!


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

curious how will the watch look with straight end links bracelet


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

docvail said:


> View attachment 7846698


This could be the one. Any more pictures of the blue that I've missed?


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

As long as we aren't clock-blocked....



deluded said:


> Aww... C'mon doc! Stop with the clock-teasing already!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

deluded said:


> Aww... C'mon doc! Stop with the clock-teasing already!


I think Doc would probably just call this foreplay.

He's just trying to get us all hot and bothered so that we're sure to come to his preorder sale.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

imagwai said:


> This could be the one. Any more pictures of the blue that I've missed?


Nope.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

kingcarlos said:


> curious how will the watch look with straight end links bracelet


........I expect like any other, like it's missing something. Plenty of people do that, but generally because you can't find a bracelet with fitting SELs.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

docvail said:


> They'd make me lose weight.
> 
> I just thought about it, and I'm not sure there's enough money in it.
> 
> It's not that I like being fat. I hate it. I just hate dieting and exercise more.


Right there with ya!  on the plus side, we last longest in a zombie apocalypse whilst the skinny feckers starve out and die first... Allowing us to pick and choose a new watch collection from their boney corpses  OH YEAH!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Gentlemen, never let it be said Lord Brett doesn't share the love. After an intensive search for the perfect strap for the NTH Nacken vintage, I discovered a faraway artisan of breath-taking skill who makes these for 45 euros.









Her website can be found at Erika's Originals ***** Ready to Wear Watch Straps

Honestly, it ain't a problem, I'm all about sharing. My NTH is going on one of these until the day I can afford a Tudor MN. So it might be a while...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Gentlemen, never let it be said Lord Brett doesn't share the love. After an intensive search for the perfect strap for the NTH Nacken vintage, I discovered a faraway artisan of breath-taking skill who makes these for 45 euros.
> 
> View attachment 7890138
> 
> ...


Awesome looking strap. I wish she made them in more colors though. This green looks like the only option.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Gentlemen, never let it be said Lord Brett doesn't share the love. After an intensive search for the perfect strap for the NTH Nacken vintage, I discovered a faraway artisan of breath-taking skill who makes these for 45 euros.
> 
> View attachment 7890138
> 
> ...


looks interesting. But I'd guess mounting the watch requires us to take springBar off first, unlike regular nato?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

It is designed as a copy of the straps Marine Nationale Divers made from rescue chute elastic straps, famously found on the Marine National Milsubs. It is also being recreated by Tudor for the new bronze Black Bay.

The MN Milsub


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ilitig8 said:


> It is designed as a copy of the straps Marine Nationale Divers made from rescue chute elastic straps, famously found on the Marine National Milsubs. It is also being recreated by Tudor for the new bronze Black Bay.
> 
> The MN Milsub
> 
> View attachment 7894770


Goddamitall.

Now I want one.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

docvail said:


> Goddamitall.
> 
> Now I want one.


Glad I could help you spend some money!

The interesting thing is Erika's straps are elastic like the originals so they should be very comfy. The Tudor ones are less accurate color wise and from what I understand are not elastic and of course will be far more expensive with the only upside being higher quality hardware but the 22mm width makes them useless for the NTH subs anyway.

BTW thanks to LBS for pointing these out!


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

ilitig8 said:


> Glad I could help you spend some money!
> 
> The interesting thing is Erika's straps are elastic like the originals so they should be very comfy. The Tudor ones are less accurate color wise and from what I understand are not elastic and of course will be far more expensive with the only upside being higher quality hardware but the 22mm width makes them useless for the NTH subs anyway.
> 
> BTW thanks to LBS for pointing these out!


2mm will easily compress to fit the NTH's, especially elastic. Take a look at the pic of that Tudor, I think that strap is about 2mm big and it looks great.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bulang & Sons also have a rather excellent example. Pic taken from:
https://bulangandsons.com/portfolio_page/amazing-tudor-mn-77-blue-snowflake-submariner/


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes, B&S said they might release one and made that beautiful example... but never did. I bet, when they do, it'll be (ahem) a *little* more $$$ than Erika's.

I really wanted to capture that classic 70's military look as the blue MilSub MN by Tudor is an attainable grail. And very, very cool. I love these straps, and think they'd rock on a Black Bay Blue (I went for the black - this wouldn't work IMO). But for the Nacken blue I think it would look utterly spot-on, especially once the watch got slightly worn / wabi'd.

So that's my plan.

Edit - Erika's MN is 21mm, designed to fit 20-22mm lug sizes. There's a vintage Doxa on her page that looks pretty cool on one of these.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ahma just leave this here...










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Ahma just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooow! Are these the new prototypes?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Ooooow! Are these the new prototypes?


Yup.

Craptastic pic courtesy of my guy at the factory.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Yup.
> 
> Craptastic pic courtesy of my guy at the factory.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Looks good, in spite of the crappy photo.......

I get photos like this all the time at work when I'm asked to assess damage to aerospace components, no focus, rubbish lighting. Of course that's perfectly acceptable when I'm trying to assess the integrity of a part..........


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Looks good, in spite of the crappy photo.......
> 
> I get photos like this all the time at work when I'm asked to assess damage to aerospace components, no focus, rubbish lighting. Of course that's perfectly acceptable when I'm trying to assess the integrity of a part..........


Ryanair or Easyjet?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Ryanair or Easyjet?


Nothing so low rent your lordship..........


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Or you know, you could go with this budget loop for €8 + shipping which is closer to the actual issued originals than anything else I've seen. 

They are stitched closed loops. I'm around a 6"7/8 wrist, so I went with a small based on discussions over a few other watch forums.

Bracelet de montre nageur de combat - Outremer Surplus


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Awesome detective work, synaptyx!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Craptastic?

I would say AWESOMASTIC !!!!

 


docvail said:


> Yup.
> 
> Craptastic pic courtesy of my guy at the factory.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

docvail said:


> Ahma just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well f a duck!!! That's killer!!

Will it be the same lume on the crown for all models, or matched to the lume colour of the specific model? Either way it will still look killer, but just curious.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Crezo said:


> Well f a duck!!! That's killer!!
> 
> Will it be the same lume on the crown for all models, or matched to the lume colour of the specific model? Either way it will still look killer, but just curious.


Matched to bezel.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

docvail said:


> Matched to bezel.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Ah winner, even better. Even if they weren't they would still look killer, but knowing that is just icing on the bezel. Stupendous work!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Matched to bezel.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Does that mean it'll look like steel in daylight like initial plan IIRC, but the shine is matched with bezel? Whoa, doc, that'll be AWESOME! :O

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Good Lord - it's practically a flashlight! 



docvail said:


> Ahma just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

appophylite said:


> Good Lord - it's practically a flashlight!


Brighter than Green Lantern's ring!

Er! O_O


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I really wanted to capture that classic 70's military look as the blue MilSub MN by Tudor is an attainable grail. And very, very cool. I love these straps, and think they'd rock on a Black Bay Blue (I went for the black - this wouldn't work IMO). But for the Nacken blue I think it would look utterly spot-on, especially once the watch got slightly worn / wabi'd.
> 
> So that's my plan.


You, Sir, have the exact same plan as I do! Including the wabi sabi part. Cheers!


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

May can't come soon enough!!! It has to cause... for some reason... I KEEP BUYING WATCHES!!!!   Going to be broke by June!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

domoon said:


> Does that mean it'll look like steel in daylight like initial plan IIRC, but the shine is matched with bezel? Whoa, doc, that'll be AWESOME! :O
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Yes.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Gentlemen, never let it be said Lord Brett doesn't share the love. After an intensive search for the perfect strap for the NTH Nacken vintage, I discovered a faraway artisan of breath-taking skill who makes these for 45 euros.
> 
> View attachment 7890138
> 
> ...


Wow, I like this so much that I just ordered one! Erika responded immediately to my inquiry, and you can choose red or yellow pinstripe, with red, yellow, or green stitching.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Or you know, you could go with this budget loop for €8 + shipping which is closer to the actual issued originals than anything else I've seen.
> 
> They are stitched closed loops. I'm around a 6"7/8 wrist, so I went with a small based on discussions over a few other watch forums.
> 
> Bracelet de montre nageur de combat - Outremer Surplus


This might be a shtoopid question, but here goes...

What's the width on these? The web page has no details, and the drop-down box for ordering just has S, M, L, which is about as useful as a poopy-flavored lollipop.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> This might be a shtoopid question, but here goes...
> 
> What's the width on these? The web page has no details, and the drop-down box for ordering just has S, M, L, which is about as useful as a poopy-flavored lollipop.


I assume 21mm on the width since Erika says she is using the same surplus elastic. Lengths for the 3 sizes are given if you view the site in french. Shipping to US is 31 euro, which makes Erika's price a lot more attractive.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

taike said:


> I assume 21mm on the width since Erika says she is using the same surplus elastic. Lengths for the 3 sizes are given if you view the site in french. Shipping to US is 31 euro, which makes Erika's price a lot more attractive.


Whoa...let me get this straight...it's 8 Euro for the strap, but 31 Euro for the shipping?

I haven't seen a deal like that since Columbia Record Club back in '87.

Still got that Duran Duran CD around here somewhere...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Ha ha we're talking 'bout two different products - the one on the random French website (a loop) and Erika's (a strap with metalwork).

I'm going for Erika's too.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Ha ha we're talking 'bout two different products - the one on the random French website (a loop) and Erika's (a strap with metalwork).
> 
> I'm going for Erika's too.


I'll be going for a big bag of neither, since I don't think I'd be able to live with myself if I paid USD $50 for what can't possibly be more than $10 worth of nylon and steel.

I've got a 20mm OD green NATO strap here. Maybe I'll pick up another. I'll keep the remaining $39 and Erika can keep her yellow stripe.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> I'll be going for a big bag of neither, since I don't think I'd be able to live with myself if I paid USD $50 for what can't possibly be more than $10 worth of nylon and steel.
> 
> I've got a 20mm OD green NATO strap here. Maybe I'll pick up another. I'll keep the remaining $39 and Erika can keep her yellow stripe.


Take your NATO and apply this Doc, hey presto homemade vintage goodness........


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

synaptyx said:


> Brighter than Green Lantern's ring!
> 
> Er! O_O











*
** NTH'S LIGHT!!!*


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

taike said:


> I assume 21mm on the width since Erika says she is using the same surplus elastic. Lengths for the 3 sizes are given if you view the site in french. Shipping to US is 31 euro, which makes Erika's price a lot more attractive.


Didn't know the US shipping was totally balls. Gah! But yeah 21mm according to the other forum posts. S,M,L and no measurements is a frustrating way to advertise. I guess they just don't give a sh1t.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> I guess they just don't give a sh1t.


Hey! That's my shtick!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

My French is nearly nonexistant, but I read the sizes as: DISPONIBLE EN :T. S : 20 cmT. M : 22 cmT. L : 24 cm20 cm=7.87"
22=8.66"
24=9.45"
I hope I'm reading that wrong.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

docvail said:


> I'll be going for a big bag of neither, since I don't think I'd be able to live with myself if I paid USD $50 for what can't possibly be more than $10 worth of nylon and steel.


Odd outlook for a *watch* manufacturer, no?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ilitig8 said:


> Odd outlook for a *watch* manufacturer, no?


Nope.

I don't mind paying for anything if I think it's worth it.

The strap costs 8 Euro, or about $9.

Shipping is 31 Euro, or about $35, almost four times the cost of the strap. Altogether, I'd be paying almost $45, assuming no customs charges.

Show me the last thing you bought and paid 5x what it was actually worth.

If the seller was in the USA, and wanted to charge me $4-$5 for shipping, fine. I could live with myself having paid up to $15 for it, if I really liked it, and I do.

The seller isn't in the USA. I'm not balking at the cost of the strap. I'm balking at the cost of the shipping. As I said, it's $10 worth of Nylon and steel. I'm not willing to pay $45-$50 for it.

What part of this is hard to understand?


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

The NTH case would be a great base for a GMT homage sometime in the future. Use the Waffle dial and lume colour with bezel options for Pepsi, Coke and black. I'd buy one.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Brettg said:


> The NTH case would be a great base for a GMT homage sometime in the future. Use the Waffle dial and lume colour with bezel options for Pepsi, Coke and black. I'd buy one.


sounds like a suggestion.

SMACK!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> sounds like a suggestion.
> 
> SMACK!


Would you like a job reading my emails?

Because I literally (not figuratively) got that same EXACT suggestion in my email today.

Affordable, reliable, easy to source automatic GMT movement that isn't from China - name _one_.

Chimichangas. We don't serve them. Try the egg rolls. They're delicious.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Would you like a job reading my emails?
> 
> Because I literally (not figuratively) got that same EXACT suggestion in my email today.
> 
> ...


How much do you pay?


----------



## zachste (Nov 13, 2013)

ilitig8 said:


> It is designed as a copy of the straps Marine Nationale Divers made from rescue chute elastic straps, famously found on the Marine National Milsubs. It is also being recreated by Tudor for the new bronze Black Bay.
> 
> The MN Milsub
> 
> ...


If there's sincere interest in these straps guys, I might have a go at re producing. Though I doubt they'll be elastic like the originals, or that re production. But they also won't run nearly as much money. And would be done in 20mm and 22mm.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

docvail said:


> Would you like a job reading my emails?
> 
> Because I literally (not figuratively) got that same EXACT suggestion in my email today.
> 
> Affordable, reliable, easy to source automatic GMT movement that isn't from China - name _one_.


. . . oops, that was me . . .

And I went and looked at a couple of Japanese movement catalogs. You are right, there were none (at least that I was able to find).


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

zachste said:


> If there's sincere interest in these straps guys, I might have a go at re producing. Though I doubt they'll be elastic like the originals, or that re production. But they also won't run nearly as much money. And would be done in 20mm and 22mm.


I'd probably get one...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> How much do you pay?


All the egg rolls you can eat whenever I'm not looking.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

docvail said:


> Would you like a job reading my emails?
> 
> Because I literally (not figuratively) got that same EXACT suggestion in my email today.
> 
> ...


A GMT built with that case would justify the use of an ETA. I don't know how easy they are to get, but as for price, I would pay a premium for it. In my opinion you'd have a better option than those offered by either Steinhart or Squale, for example. As I said, something to think about for the future. Just a suggestion...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Brettg said:


> A GMT built with that case would justify the use of an ETA. I don't know how easy they are to get, but as for price, I would pay a premium for it. In my opinion you'd have a better option than those offered by either Steinhart or Squale, for example. As I said, something to think about for the future. Just a suggestion...


Not easy to get.

Not affordable.

Not gonna fit in this case (it's at least 2mm thicker than the 9015, which is squeezed in there as it is).

Not something I can think about for the future, unless I use a Soprod GMT, which I'm still not sure would fit, and you'd be paying a SUBSTANTIAL premium if it did.

Guys, I'm not stubborn. If you've thought of it, believe me, I've thought of it. I go to bed thinking about this stuff. I wake up thinking about this stuff. In between, all I think about is this stuff. I have a bunch of guys who help me think of anything I might not have thought of, and at best, maybe once a year someone suggests something for which I don't have an answer.

Egg rolls. Try them. Never gonna have chimichangas here. Trust me. You all can stop suggesting them now.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> Would you like a job reading my emails?
> 
> Because I literally (not figuratively) got that same EXACT suggestion in my email today.
> 
> ...


Hey Doc,

IF and its a big IF people we're willing to look at quartz for a GMT... the Seiko Caliber 5M65 is a pretty nice GMT movement that actually functions like the Rolex GMT and Omega GMTs. Of course, I have absolutely no clue what size the movement is, or if it is even available to purchase.

***This is in no way shape or form a recommendation for the production run of the existing NTH watches as I do not want to risk my ability to pre-order by pissing off the doc. I simply thought of this movement because I handled a watch with it, and while I liked the functionality of the seiko GMT, their case was at least 44mm, and no where near as sexy as the NTH watches.***


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

docvail said:


> Not easy to get.
> 
> Not affordable.
> 
> ...


Pity. I like UTC/GMT's. I have two, but not in the Sub style. Quality GMT's of the Sub type are hard to find. The Squale and Steinharts look great, but 42mm is too big for me. I sold a Debaufre 39mm a couple of years ago, which I still regret. Ah well, someone will offer one sooner or later.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Egg rolls. Try them. Never gonna have
> chimichangas here. Trust me. You all can stop suggesting them now.


Whaaaat?! We're getting egg rolls now? When are you going to show the prototype egg rolls?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

B.Boston said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> IF and its a big IF people we're willing to look at quartz for a GMT... the Seiko Caliber 5M65 is a pretty nice GMT movement that actually functions like the Rolex GMT and Omega GMTs. Of course, I have absolutely no clue what size the movement is, or if it is even available to purchase.
> 
> ***This is in no way shape or form a recommendation for the production run of the existing NTH watches as I do not want to risk my ability to pre-order by pissing off the doc. I simply thought of this movement because I handled a watch with it, and while I liked the functionality of the seiko GMT, their case was at least 44mm, and no where near as sexy as the NTH watches.***


If there was a high-beat, solar-powered quartz, like a cross between eco-drive and precisionist movements, MAYBE I'd use it, and only IF it had a complication I couldn't get in an affordable mechanical movement, such as a GMT or Chrono function.

Until then, I've got no interest in doing anything with quartz.

Most of my customers have no interest in quartz. Of those who do, most don't want to pay much for it. Of those who might consider paying as much for a quartz watch as they would for a mechanical three-hander, MAYBE some of those would want a GMT (or a chrono), but I'm not really into spending months working on something that a fraction of my already small niche market MIGHT want, and likely WON'T want to pay what I'll want to charge for it.

Besides, just because Seiko or Miyota makes a movement, that doesn't mean I can get it. They don't wholesale all the movements in their catalogs.



Brettg said:


> Pity. I like UTC/GMT's. I have two, but not in the Sub style. Quality GMT's of the Sub type are hard to find. The Squale and Steinharts look great, but 42mm is too big for me. I sold a Debaufre 39mm a couple of years ago, which I still regret. Ah well, someone will offer one sooner or later.


I'm sure I'll offer one sooner or later, just not now, and they'll likely be pushing the boundaries of what people here think of as "affordable".

The reason quality (and I'm just going to assume you'd want affordable) GMT's of the sub type are hard to find is that there aren't many choices in movements for them, and what choices there are ain't very affordable.

The only mechanical GMT movement I can think of which might fit the NTH case is from Soprod. The Steinhart PanAm uses it, and it costs about $800, which, given their typical pricing, is probably on the low side of how I'd likely price an NTH sub with a Soprod GMT movement.

I can't just snap my fingers and start whipping up watches with infinite variations. It doesn't work that way. I don't have access to reliable/affordable/easy-to-source mechanical 24hr movements, GMT's, jump hours, chronos, etc, etc, etc. You all do understand the laws of physics prevent me from putting a 6mm tall movement into a space meant for a 4mm tall movement, right?

You all can feel free to start sending these suggestions to Orient, Seiko, and Miyota, and leave me out of it.

"Dear Orient - we all know you're just a Seiko puppet. You've got that nice GMT calibre. Doc would love to use it in one of his designs. Quit being such d1cks, and let Doc buy 500 of those movements from you. Signed, all the watch geeks who used to email Doc and pester him with our suggestions on the forum."

"Dear Seiko - what the f**k is with you guys charging so much for the NE88? Maybe if you were still selling them at the 'Invicta' price, you'd be selling more."

"Dear Miyota - you've got solar. You've got high-beat quartz. You've got GMTs. Why you no make a high-beat solar quartz GMT?"

You all let me know how they respond, okay?


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello everyone.

Another dumb, privileged Australian here.

Question: when I look at the Janis website the price for the vintage Nackens shows as AUD $486, which puts it somewhere around $380 in USD.

I know the pre-order pricing hasn't been announced yet, but does this number have any relevance at this stage? Is this roughly the price for these watches?

ta,
J


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

docvail said:


> If there was a high-beat, solar-powered quartz, like a cross between eco-drive and precisionist movements, MAYBE I'd use it, and only IF it had a complication I couldn't get in an affordable mechanical movement, such as a GMT or Chrono function.
> 
> Until then, I've got no interest in doing anything with quartz.
> 
> ...


Hey Doc, why don't you chill? You open a thread to encourage discussion about your watches, but react either agressively or sarcastically if people offer thoughts on what they think would be nice to have. I doubt anyone expects you to rush off and change anything, they're just expressing their ideas. We get it, you and your team have thought of everything. If you don't want the input, shut the thread down. Otherwise, use the input as you see fit and enjoy the ride. BTW, I have sent suggestions to the big makers in the past. I wouldn't know what they do with them, but at least I didn't get a condescending response. Remember, we participate on these pages for fun and recreation. Let's keep it happy.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Brettg said:


> Hey Doc, why don't you chill? You open a thread to encourage discussion about your watches, but react either agressively or sarcastically if people offer thoughts on what they think would be nice to have. I doubt anyone expects you to rush off and change anything, they're just expressing their ideas. We get it, you and your team have thought of everything. If you don't want the input, shut the thread down. Otherwise, use the input as you see fit and enjoy the ride. BTW, I have sent suggestions to the big makers in the past. I wouldn't know what they do with them, but at least I didn't get a condescending response. Remember, we participate on these pages for fun and recreation. Let's keep it happy.


Maybe be its because I know him, but I didn't take this as aggressive or sarcastic.....just verbose and informative with a flair of doc humor. 
If it helps, read it in the voice of bullwinkle.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> ........I expect like any other, like it's missing something. Plenty of people do that, but generally because you can't find a bracelet with fitting SELs.


Yet these guys for some odd reason sell their watch without SEL. Never did understand this.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Probably because he's asked about 100 times in this thread alone for people to STOP MAKING SUGGESTIONS!

If he doesn't answer people they call him rude, if he does answer them and say no people say he's rude.

The dude is currently wrapping up THREE major builds (not to mention stuff he's not announced).

As doc's gone out of his way to engage with us, let's do him a favour and keep suggestions to ourselves for his sanity, and the sanity of this thread.



Brettg said:


> Hey Doc, why don't you chill? You open a thread to encourage discussion about your watches, but react either agressively or sarcastically if people offer thoughts on what they think would be nice to have. I doubt anyone expects you to rush off and change anything, they're just expressing their ideas. We get it, you and your team have thought of everything. If you don't want the input, shut the thread down. Otherwise, use the input as you see fit and enjoy the ride. BTW, I have sent suggestions to the big makers in the past. I wouldn't know what they do with them, but at least I didn't get a condescending response. Remember, we participate on these pages for fun and recreation. Let's keep it happy.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Brettg said:


> Hey Doc, why don't you chill? You open a thread to encourage discussion about your watches, but react either agressively or sarcastically if people offer thoughts on what they think would be nice to have. I doubt anyone expects you to rush off and change anything, they're just expressing their ideas. We get it, you and your team have thought of everything. If you don't want the input, shut the thread down. Otherwise, use the input as you see fit and enjoy the ride. BTW, I have sent suggestions to the big makers in the past. I wouldn't know what they do with them, but at least I didn't get a condescending response. Remember, we participate on these pages for fun and recreation. Let's keep it happy.


I'm chill. I'm happy.

I'll make everyone an unlimited time, unqualified offer, without any restrictions whatsoever.

I will make ANYTHING (literally, ANYTHING) anyone wants me to, provided:

1.) They design it.

2.) They source the components and manage production.

3.) They price it to make a profit.

4.) They sell 500 of them.

"But Doc, that's YOUR job!"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JAndrewC said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Another dumb, privileged Australian here.
> 
> ...


You should see two prices on each model.

One, the higher price is the tentative/planned final, in-stock price, what we'll be charging for them when we finish production. This should appear crossed out.

The second, lower price is the tentative/planned pre-order starting price, for the first 80 pieces (total, across all 8, not for each model), which will go up as we sell through the available number of pieces at each price tier (full explanation regarding pre-order pricing and number of pieces available here - Blog - Janis Trading Company).


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Pssst! Doc isn't the OP. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yet these guys for some odd reason sell their watch without SEL. Never did understand this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The Ranger doesn't just not have SELs it doesn't have ELs at all. The answer is quite simple the watch is a homage and the original watch did not have end links. It is like the truest Rolex Milsub homages will have fully marked bezels, sword hands and fixed bars in the lugs.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Crezo said:


> Probably because he's asked about 100 times in this thread alone for people to STOP MAKING SUGGESTIONS!
> 
> If he doesn't answer people they call him rude, if he does answer them and say no people say he's rude.
> 
> ...


Did you just suggest that we keep our suggestions to ourselves?


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Maybe be its because I know him, but I didn't take this as aggressive or sarcastic.....just verbose and informative with a flair of doc humor.
> If it helps, read it in the voice of bullwinkle.


From now on, I'm going to read every post by doc in the voice of Bullwinkle.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

This needed to be done:


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Have to say I love the look of the Vintage Amphion model, since we all have multiple watches its one style I don't have.
Looking forward to getting the Commander then the NTH will start. Love my Phantom
Nice work Chris and Team
Regards
Robt

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Doc, here's _my_ suggestion, FWIW. It's time to move up a gear. The next level. The K2 of micro-brands, going where no watch manufacturer dare go before.

Yes, an _EcoTacoChimichrono_ Drive (TM) watch with a Bichon Frise theme. On an antiqued band made of REAL chewed dog collar. Don't stop believin' guys, if we rally around we can make it so.









Best viewed to this music playin' in the background, of course.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Doc, here's _my_ suggestion, FWIW. It's time to move up a gear. The next level. The K2 of micro-brands, going where no watch manufacturer dare go before.
> 
> Yes, an _EcoTacoChimichrono_ Drive (TM) watch with a Bichon Frise theme. On an antiqued band made of REAL chewed dog collar. Don't stop believin' guys, if we rally around we can make it so.
> 
> ...


this suggestion made me paws for a second...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Flavored watches: Chimichanga, egg roll, whatever.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

And now come the haikus. 

Im the OP. Im not doc. Trust me on that. If he and i were one, itd be crazier than the usual brand of schizophrenia. 

Doc gotta be doc. Dont like it? Lump it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Bichon Frise watch
That tastes like chimichanga
This thread has gone cray


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Doc, here's _my_ suggestion, FWIW. It's time to move up a gear. The next level. The K2 of micro-brands, going where no watch manufacturer dare go before.
> 
> Yes, an _EcoTacoChimichrono_ Drive (TM) watch with a Bichon Frise theme. On an antiqued band made of REAL chewed dog collar. Don't stop believin' guys, if we rally around we can make it so.
> 
> ...


Now that made me spit out a little bit of my coffee!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

hwa said:


> And now come the haikus.
> 
> Im the OP. Im not doc. Trust me on that. If he and i were one, itd be crazier than the usual brand of schizophrenia.
> 
> ...


No haiku from me.
I'm just here for the watches.
I want a Scorpene.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

SteamJ said:


> No haiku from me.
> I'm just here for the watches.
> I want a Scorpene.


Scorpenes have **** lume
haven't you heard? Surprising
you want one anyway


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll take a Egg-Chi-Ver with my order please.
It's like a Tur-Duc-Hen, but egg roll, inside chimichanga, inside shaved beaver.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Scorpenes have **** lume
> haven't you heard? Surprisingly
> you want one anyway


That Haiku - no good.
You messed up the syllables.
Stick to lawyering.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Nah. I read fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> That Haiku - no good.
> You messed up the syllables.
> Stick to lawyering.


Docvail be careful.
Because lawyers are shady.
Janis will be his.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SteamJ said:


> Docvail be careful.
> Because lawyers are shady.
> Janis will be his.


Will Andrew sue me?
You can't get blood from a stone.
Here, take my sister.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I fixed my haiku
No lie. No more l or y
You all know the rest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Flavored watches: Chimichanga, egg roll, whatever.


And don't forget the $h!take flavored lume.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

docvail said:


> Here, take my sister.


So your sister is currently _no date _but has a _date _option?

Forgive me if this joke has been made before.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Sea-Dog said:


> So your sister is currently _no date _but has a _date _option?
> 
> Forgive me if this joke has been made before.


And can we get a shot of her caseback?

:-x


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> And can we get a shot of her caseback?
> 
> :-x


And her lume....


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> And her lume....


And of course, we need a good look at her dial. The dial makes or breaks it for me.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Her lume? I'm sure she's bright. And if not, wearing a lumed crown should take care of that.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

is there a lot of slop in her bezel play or is it nice and tight?


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

n/m


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

I know I started it, but at this point we should stop treating Doc's sister as an object... Even though he keeps offering her to random strangers on the internet.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

zachste said:


> If there's sincere interest in these straps guys, I might have a go at re producing. Though I doubt they'll be elastic like the originals, or that re production. But they also won't run nearly as much money. And would be done in 20mm and 22mm.


Ahem, to take this back on track: I don't know about reproducing the green/yellow MN strap. Maybe you should do a survey, Zach.

However, my first thought when I saw the NTH subs being announced was: "Damn, the CSW F71 Project straps will not fit these". The Argyle and Commander designs would be the icing on the cake for this line...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Sea-Dog said:


> I know I started it, but at this point we should stop treating Doc's sister as an object... Even though he keeps offering her to random strangers on the internet.


I was wondering if he really had a sister. If yes, would he show her this thread? Would make a hell of a birthday card.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Sea-Dog said:


> Ahem, to take this back on track: I don't know about reproducing the green/yellow MN strap. Maybe you should do a survey, Zach.
> 
> However, my first thought when I saw the NTH subs being announced was: "Damn, the CSW F71 Project straps will not fit these". The Argyle and Commander designs would be the icing on the cake for this line...


I believe Zach has a black Argyle available in 20mm widths. But no, not the blue Argyle or Regimental straps.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

KJRye said:


> I believe Zach has a black Argyle available in 20mm widths. But no, not the blue Argyle or Regimental straps.


Yes, I have even ordered the black Argyle too, just to give it to my dad for his Submariner. It's great, but the other two stand out from the crowd even more.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> I was wondering if he really had a sister. If yes, would he show her this thread? Would make a hell of a birthday card.


I thought she was saying half of the comments.

I heard doc planted her to make some "suggestions" so he could showcase his humor.

Just kidding......or aren't I?


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Flavored watches: Chimichanga, egg roll, whatever.


I've found the inspiration for Doc's next line of watches!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

What the hell did I just watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

A Japanese lunch in a watch shaped box?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> A Japanese lunch in a watch shaped box?


I hope there are free refills.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Suddenly, a wild OBERON appears.

Scuse the phone pics, will try to set up for some real pics, tomorrow.

Didn't feel like running them all through WUS archaic upload system, so there's this one and a Google gallery here:

https://goo.gl/photos/7Y1P54pR9MG4mRsf6

I have stuff to say about it, but I'll have to do that later.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Did I miss the presale? 
Sent via airport wifi upon landing


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes. Sucks to be you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

Pants, I´d pretty much discounted that model from my shortlist....


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

synaptyx said:


> Suddenly, a wild OBERON appears.
> 
> Scuse the phone pics, will try to set up for some real pics, tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Fantastic, thanks for those. Now I really want to see the Nacken...............


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

synaptyx said:


> Suddenly, a wild OBERON appears.
> 
> Scuse the phone pics, will try to set up for some real pics, tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Chris seriously needs to upgrade to an iPhone before the next round of protos lands... (these look great!)

Edit: This shot is so money


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> Suddenly, a wild OBERON appears.
> 
> Scuse the phone pics, will try to set up for some real pics, tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Outstanding.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

synaptyx said:


> Suddenly, a wild OBERON appears.
> 
> Scuse the phone pics, will try to set up for some real pics, tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Now that dial is really nice


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think the dial alone answered the condescending questions regarding whether or not Chris had anything new to bring to the "saturated sub-homage market". 

Win.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Did I miss the presale?
> Sent via airport wifi upon landing


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thach said:


> I think the dial alone answered the condescending questions regarding whether or not Chris had anything new to bring to the "saturated sub-homage market".
> 
> Win.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thach said:


> I think the dial alone answered the condescending questions regarding whether or not Chris had anything new to bring to the "saturated sub-homage market".
> 
> Win.


Did I mention the white dial will ALSO be honeycomb?

"I can't resist your persistence anymore, Chris", party of you, bro!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

docvail said:


> Did I mention the white dial will ALSO be honeycomb?
> 
> "I can't resist your persistence anymore, Chris", party of you, bro!


A couple of weeks ago, I sent a text to my friend JEZ just to ask where the hell the Santa Cruz prototype was. I inquired away from this thread so as to not give you the satisfaction of this exact post.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> Suddenly, a wild OBERON appears.
> 
> Scuse the phone pics, will try to set up for some real pics, tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I was so disappointed when I first saw the prototype pics taken by Doc. Now I'm getting more and more excited each time someone posts a new photo of an NTH! (Sorry Doc, no offence here! Good job by the way )


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thach said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I sent a text to my friend JEZ just to ask where the hell the Santa Cruz prototype was. I inquired away from this thread so as to not give you the satisfaction of this exact post.


It puts the lotion on its skin, then it puts the lotion in the basket, or it gets the hose.

PUT THE LOTION IN THE BASKET!!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Forever8895 said:


> I was so disappointed when I first saw the prototype pics taken by Doc. Now I'm getting more and more excited each time someone posts a new photo of an NTH! (Sorry Doc, no offence here! Good job by the way )


None taken. There's a reason I pay for professional photography, and it isn't because I want to feed the photographers.


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

Very interested to eventually see the Santa Cruz....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thach said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I sent a text to my friend JEZ just to ask where the hell the Santa Cruz prototype was. I inquired away from this thread so as to not give you the satisfaction of this exact post.


Seriously...remember when I made that first watch?

150 blue, 100 black. That's all there was, and all there will ever be, forever and ever.

Some people scoffed, others decided they'd wait and see if I delivered, and when, and how things came out.

Then they were all gone, sold-out, just like that, joining the ranks of Moby Dicks and Unicorns, legends and myths...rarely seen up for sale, people up my a$$ to get me to make more, but I can't...

That was my FIRST design, when I literally (not figuratively) knew next to nothing.

I'm making less than that number for most of these. And when your ADHD is as off the charts as mine is, you tend to want to do something new all the time, not go back and repeat the past. I'm not saying I'll never make more of these, but I've yet to re-produce anything.

You might want to jump on one.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Suddenly, a wild OBERON appears.
> 
> Scuse the phone pics, will try to set up for some real pics, tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Oooh love the way the lumed markers look raised!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Fantastic, thanks for those. Now I really want to see the Nacken...............


"Release the NACKEN!"

(Said in the voice of Sheldon from Big Bang Theory.)

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

plainsimple said:


> I've found the inspiration for Doc's next line of watches!


No wonder they stay so skinny!


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

thach said:


> I think the dial alone answered the condescending questions regarding whether or not Chris had anything new to bring to the "saturated sub-homage market".
> 
> Win.


Here is an untapped market within the homage arena, the excellent shots of the textured dials made me think of it along with being a serious grail of mine. The 6541:









Not a "suggestion" but merely an "observation" there is a distinction...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> "Release the NACKEN!"
> 
> (Said in the voice of Sheldon from Big Bang Theory.)
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Seriously...remember when I made that first watch?
> 
> 150 blue, 100 black. That's all there was, and all there will ever be, forever and ever.
> 
> ...


Cough. Ahem. Except the orthos II. Cough.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Two minutes outside on a rainy day at almost 7pm...










$h1t lume FTW.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

docvail said:


> Two minutes outside on a rainy day at almost 7pm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean a 2 minute exposure from your camera don't you  That is how manufacturers pump up the volume on their lume claims these days ;-) Ha ha

RD

docvail, how can you decipher all the crazy s$%t being said on these pages. You are very patient and a good sport and game player. Every so often I pop in on this thread and don't know WTF is being discussed. It's all gibberish, and it's certainly got nothing to do with watches.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> You mean a 2 minute exposure from your camera don't you  That is how manufacturers pump up the volume on their lume claims these days ;-) Ha ha
> 
> RD
> 
> docvail, how can you decipher all the crazy s$%t being said on these pages. You are very patient and a good sport and game player. Every so often I pop in on this thread and don't know WTF is being discussed. It's all gibberish, and it's certainly got nothing to do with watches.


I was hoping someone would explain it to me.


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Suddenly, a wild OBERON appears.
> 
> Scuse the phone pics, will try to set up for some real pics, tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That dial... Fantastic. The case looks great too. Very, very cool watch.


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

Where and how to order ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

EdShults said:


> Where and how to order ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your best bet is register to Janis Trading co's newsletter and keep on track of this thread for any update. There'll be some real update inbetween of the chimicangas, shaved beaver and naked fiddler man.
Sometimes.

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> docvail, how can you decipher all the crazy s$%t being said on these pages. You are very patient and a good sport and game player. Every so often I pop in on this thread and don't know WTF is being discussed. It's all gibberish, and it's certainly got nothing to do with watches.


Apparently, you haven't gotten the secret decoder ring yet. You would be amazed at what is really being discussed...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Cough. Ahem. Except the orthos II. Cough.


It's not a re-production.

New bezel, new crown, all new dial colors.

Did I make anymore orange/blue or red/gray with a scalloped bezel?

No.

I didn't.

You should get some lozenges for that cough...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

If you say so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

ilitig8 said:


> Apparently, you haven't gotten the secret decoder ring yet. You would be amazed at what is really being discussed...


Yeah, about 100 pages back, we answered the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything.

If you don't want to go back and search for it, I'll save you the time. Plus, it was encoded, so without the NTH Top Secret Decoder Ring, it wouldn't do you any good anyway.

The answer was 42.

You're welcome.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> If you say so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I say so.

Made a limited number of each.

New batch is different.

Even gave them a new name (Orthos *II*) so people wouldn't get confused (people who somehow missed the different colors, different bezels, different crowns, and my bold-face font notations about the differences between the first batch and the second batch).

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Your next project should be dog with bone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> Your next project should be dog with bone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Suggestion alert.

SLAP!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Why would he question YOU the manufacturer and designer????



docvail said:


> I say so.
> 
> Made a limited number of each.
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Why would he question YOU the manufacturer and designer????


Probably because he's buying the first round when we link up next week.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Wow Oberon looks much better in flesh, I should be rich soon....


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

While not on the scale of Thackeray's _Vanity Fair_ and the illimitable adventures of Becky Sharp, this epic train wreck of a thread delivers its own particular brand of imaginative writing with all the **** lume, chimichangas, shaved beavers, naked fiddler men, and seemingly profound statements and non sequiturs.

There is a particular charm in this thread -- that of stinky cheese, moist odors of eau de feet, mothballs and old ladies. You just can't resist looking in.

That said, the Oberon is magnificent.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Remember when we were little, whoever got first pick, the next guy got two? I'll buy the first round, you get the next two. That's how it works...



docvail said:


> Probably because he's buying the first round when we link up next week.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Remember when we were little, whoever got first pick, the next guy got two? I'll buy the first round, you get the next two. That's how it works...


How it works is we start a tab, I eat and drink my fill, then climb out the men's room window, sticking you with the check.

Payback for ball-breaking. That's what it looks like.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

So I'm snapping this thing, wiping it down between strap changes and not seeing significant dust. Go to edit the photos - SNOWSTORM. LOL! Anyhoo, I'm no pro photog, just thought you guys would like to see it on a handful of my favourite straps.

I've been wearing the NTH Oberon since it came in, yesterday and I'm still blown away by the casework and the stunning textured dial.

Front on you're faced with a big-crown Sub in a perfectly wearable 40x48x20mm, something the market has been crying out for (and in eight variants plus date options to boot). 
The slim case is, as you know, 11.5mm. The crown a large 7.5mm. The brushed, stamped steel bezel insert is a beautifully subtle warm black with lume-filled markers. For me this beats the impractical polished ceramic you see around and having a tougher material with lume over a traditional aluminium insert is a huge bonus. The boldly chamfered top case-edges are stunning and really lift it from okay, it's another sub case to WOW! Under the case there are more chamfered, polished edges for comfort on the wrist.









That diamond-shape stamped dial evokes the texture some kind of cookie you get when you join the dark side. It has flat platens where the logo and dial text is printed and presumably under the markers, too (I can't make the edges of the marker platens out, they are so perfectly aligned), so as to not have rippled printing on the textured dial. The old-radium lume on this looks great, it's not peachy and not too orange. I am a fan of that look. The hands are the perfect length, the tip of the minute hand points right at the markers, the slightly longer seconds hand sweeps over the markers about half-way into their length and the hour hand is about 1.5mm from the ends of the hour markers. The printing is thick, but sharp and has a 3D quality to it.









I love the date window between 4 and 5, it keeps the symmetry of the dial and adds the practicality of having a date. With the date tucked away there and not over the 3 o'clock marker really makes date/no date a more difficult choice for me. I could easily live with either. I'll make a decision when I order mine.

The rubber strap is was sent on is a Bonetto Cinturini 306 which is super-comfortable and easy to wear. I can't wait to see the intended 20-18mm tapered oyster that Chris is working out for these.

All things considered, this prototype is a stunning watch and I can't wait for the production models. HUGE thanks to Chris for sending it my way. 

*Oberon will be with me in Kirkcaldy, Fife, Scotland for the next week and anyone wants to have a met up in the next 7-or-so days are more than welcome to meet up over here*.

After that, I'll overnight it to Brad in time for his GTG in London on the 15th of May.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

synaptyx said:


> So I'm snapping this thing, wiping it down between strap changes and not seeing significant dust. Go to edit the photos - SNOWSTORM. LOL! Anyhoo, I'm no pro photog, just thought you guys would like to see it on a handful of my favourite straps.
> 
> I've been wearing the NTH Oberon since it came in, yesterday and I'm still blown away by the casework and the stunning textured dial.
> 
> ...


Looks brilliant, but my god this is like the longest foreplay session in history........... b-)

When will it all end? Will the pre-order start before I go on holiday? Will I have blown the funds I've stashed away for this before it all starts? Can I still eat the chimichangas with my current diet? :think:


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

i guess i'll be getting a no date, the circular date window looks odd in the pictures.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Is there any reason to quote a long post that's right above your own? 

Synaptyx, where do you find those perlon straps? They look fantastic! As for the Oberon itself, it looks amazing. I've been skeptical about getting the Amphion Vintage due to the lume color in preliminary photos, but if these new pics were taken in natural lighting then I'm sold.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

plot said:


> Synaptyx, where do you find those perlon straps? They look fantastic!


I scour eBay obsessively. lol


> As for the Oberon itself, it looks amazing. I've been skeptical about getting the Amphion Vintage due to the lume color in preliminary photos, but if these new pics were taken in natural lighting then I'm sold.


They were taken in my office under a 'daylight' lamp, it's raining here, today so no outside shots.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

synaptyx said:


> So I'm snapping this thing, wiping it down between strap changes and not seeing significant dust. Go to edit the photos - SNOWSTORM. LOL! Anyhoo, I'm no pro photog, just thought you guys would like to see it on a handful of my favourite straps.
> 
> I've been wearing the NTH Oberon since it came in, yesterday and I'm still blown away by the casework and the stunning textured dial.
> 
> ...


Obviously an amazing watch, but I think the most impressive thing about this post is that's on a different strap in every picture!

Aaron, if you take requests, I want to see it on the black and tan Commander 300 NATO!


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Obviously an amazing watch, but I think the most impressive thing about this post is that's on a different strap in every picture!
> 
> Aaron, if you take requests, I want to see it on the black and tan Commander 300 NATO!


Unfortunately the black and tan from that collaboration was 22 mm!


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> So I'm snapping this thing, wiping it down between strap changes and not seeing significant dust. Go to edit the photos - SNOWSTORM. LOL! Anyhoo, I'm no pro photog, just thought you guys would like to see it on a handful of my favourite straps.
> 
> I've been wearing the NTH Oberon since it came in, yesterday and I'm still blown away by the casework and the stunning textured dial.
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, as long as I'm paying the bill, I might as well add:

I hope to all that's holy you try to climb out the bathroom window. I'm sure it'll be a casement window high above the throne. Your fat ass will get stuck halfway between "oh, ****, this is gonna' hurt" and "well, looks like I'm going to prison." Fortunately for you, you'll have a lawyer nearby, laughing his a$$ off at your predicament. That's what we do best, you know...



docvail said:


> How it works is we start a tab, I eat and drink my fill, then climb out the men's room window, sticking you with the check.
> 
> Payback for ball-breaking. That's what it looks like.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I, on the other hand, am a strap purist. Lovely photos but dammit those straps seriously moved my cheese and I'm now rocking in my chair praying to Cthulu. Apart from the NATO and the Bond, of course. Thanks for including them, if you hadn't I might have done something... strict.

Yours,

LBS
Strappfuhrer
1st Strapgruppen
Straphausen

p.s. the one on the green NATO is basically perfect. Bravo Mister Vail.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the great pics and write-up, Aaron.

Not meant as corrections in any way, but for those who appreciate these sorts of thin-slice details, here goes...

1. The bezel insert isn't exactly 'black'. We wanted it to have an aged look, in line with the vintage lume markers. The difference is subtle, but if you set it next to the Scorpène or Näcken Modern, you'd be able to see the Oberon's bezel (and the Amphion vintage) is actually a slightly lighter shade.

2. Someone mentioned the date window. I made sure every date on the wheel was fully visible within the window when I received the protos, but the circular aperture is smaller than it would be if we made it a rectangle. I generally don't like rectangular windows with dates not located at 3 or 6. The circular window is as large as it can possibly be without showing any of the numbers before or after the current date, but from a lot of angles, it appears the date is cut off (it isn't, I assure you). The illusion is unavoidable, due to the thickness of the dial. For anyone bothered by it on the Phantom, the effect should be less with the NTH subs, as the dial is just a single layer, as opposed to the Phantom's two-layer sandwich dial. The date is clearly visible from straight-on.

3. It's virtually impossible to detect, but the rehaut is very slightly beveled. The diameter at the bottom is 1mm smaller than it is at the top. The reasons why we did a beveled rehaut that's so close to vertical you can't even tell it's there are too long to get into, but when combined with the raised crystal, it makes the dial look as if it's deeper inside the case than it is. The effect is slightly offset by the domed shape of the crystal, which magnifies the dial ever so slightly, making it appear larger/closer.

4. Again, credit for the case chamfering being the way it is goes to Rusty. If you look at vintage Rolexes with chamfered lugs, the top chamfer tends to taper off at about the point where the lugs level off and meet the case, and the bottom chamfer is barely noticeable. Completely on his own, Rusty took the top chamfer the whole way across, and made the bottom chamfer more pronounced, which makes the case side a little bit of a cross between vintage Rolex and textbook Omega.

Vintage Rolex:









Vintage Rusty:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Well, as long as I'm paying the bill, I might as well add:
> 
> I hope to all that's holy you try to climb out the bathroom window. I'm sure it'll be a casement window high above the throne. Your fat ass will get stuck halfway between "oh, ****, this is gonna' hurt" and "well, looks like I'm going to prison." Fortunately for you, you'll have a lawyer nearby, laughing his a$$ off at your predicament. That's what we do best, you know...


You imagine it going something like this, I take it...






Truth be told, I often surprise people with my mobility, given my proportions. A lot of what I do is just about channeling momentum. Like the Juggernaut character from the X-men, if you want to stop me, you need to do it before I get moving. Once I'm moving, you'd best get out of the way.






If I can't fit through the window, I'll still get out, I'll just be taking a good bit of the frame and surrounding timber with me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I know it's 3pm on a Friday when I start acting loopy. Just like clockwork.

I'm out, for at least a couple of hours.

You cats stay cool...


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

n/m


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

That profile is absolutely gorgeous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

KJRye said:


> Unfortunately the black and tan from that collaboration was 22 mm!


Shoot, forgot that.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, those photos are killer!! Amazing what difference good photos make.

I love the raised effect of the markers and that aged lume dot works so well with the dial lume, which was totally lost from the first photos which I just thought looked odd... But nope, it's spot on.

KILLER work.. But where's the lume shots?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Lume! 










Sent from my 's .


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Lume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ace, thanks


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

hwa said:


> Your next project should be dog with bone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Idk what this even means but I can't stop laughing


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Doc is like a dog with a bone. He's got to be right, and even when he's wrong, he'll gnaw and tug on that effin' bone forever, until you quit fighting with him and the bone is his. At this point, doc should chime in: pot, meet kettle.



smellmyface said:


> Idk what this even means but I can't stop laughing


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

synaptyx said:


> Lume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait man.... can't wait !!!! Doc, hurry up !!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Doc is like a dog with a bone. He's got to be right, and even when he's wrong, he'll gnaw and tug on that effin' bone forever, until you quit fighting with him and the bone is his. At this point, doc should chime in: pot, meet kettle.












This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

These are going to look amazing!! If I had any interest in subs, I'd be all over these. I might at some point anyway....


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm glad that I found this thread and have tried reading lots to catch up.

I'll have to admit that I'm a very satisfied KS Spectre owner, but when I got those emails from someplace called JanisTrading and NTH I had no clue it was what used to be L&H, so I thought the emails were junk.

whew... I never would have known if I hadn't seen this mentioned in another "micro brand's" thread.

Doc, no matter what you do people will complain and suggest changes -- so just keep doing what you think is right.

That said, I do hope that sometime in the future you'll consider homages to the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 and some MKII's too. The triangles on the 53 help me overcome being almost over sub'ed.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> That said, I do hope that sometime in the future you'll consider homages to the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 and some MKII's too. The triangles on the 53 help me overcome being almost over sub'ed.


I agree. I've realized that everyone needs a Zodiac Sea Wolf or an Eterna Kon Tiki, or an homage there of. Especially me.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

This thread be like


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

ilitig8 said:


> Apparently, you haven't gotten the secret decoder ring yet. You would be amazed at what is really being discussed...


For those who haven't received theirs yet, this is the NTH Secret Decoder Ring.









Using the ring I've been able to decode the secret messages buried in this thread and they all say the same thing...

"Buy Doc's Watches"


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Topspin917 said:


> For those who haven't received theirs yet, this is the NTH Secret Decoder Ring.
> 
> View attachment 7965322
> 
> ...


Funny. I used a decoder ring and all I got was,

"Drink your Ovaltine."


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

It's got **** lume, would not decode again.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

ftxmwg said:


> I like the decoder ring
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


The secret decoder ring is part of the swag that Doc is including with the NTH subs when they ship. Right there along with the Chimachangas, Sub sandwich, $h!take lume, etc. It's really gonna be quite the package, right up there with a plank kit, although a bit smellier.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue naked fiddler men might be hard to explain to UPS, USPS, or FedEx. Just sayin'.



LifeTrekker said:


> The secret decoder ring is part of the swag that Doc is including with the NTH subs when they ship. Right there along with the Chimachangas, Sub sandwich, $h!take lume, etc. It's really gonna be quite the package, right up there with a plank kit, although a bit smellier.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

fearlessleader said:


> That said, I do hope that sometime in the future you'll consider homages to the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 and some MKII's too. The triangles on the 53 help me overcome being almost over sub'ed.


Love this triangles on the SSW too. Much like the Eterna KonTiki. Put my vote on a SSW

Skip


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Gents, if you want me to make something, anything, the worst possible way to suggest it to me is here, in the full light of day.

This has nothing to do with me being cantankerous, or a control freak, etc. It's nothing to do with my personality at all. 

It's the simple fact that this is a public forum, where anyone on the internet can read your suggestions. Unfortunately, if I show any interest in doing something, it's very easy for any of my competitors to quickly jump on the bandwagon, and do something similar. 

When I released the Riccardo, to an enthusiastic reception here, within a year, there were a half dozen racing-inspired chronos and three-handers being launched. I read an interview with one micro-brand founder, and I swear it was like he was repeating verbatim things I'd said in an interview earlier.

When I released the Acionna, within less than a year, there were two or three other micros doing a dual-crown, and a larger competitor was releasing a model someone referred to as "the poor man's Acionna" because of the resemblance.

The Spectre's case has been copied at least twice that I know of. 

Within a year of revealing the Cerberus, there were people doing similar explorer/AT sorts of designs, talking up how 'versatile' they were (versatility being something I talked a good bit about, back then).

Did you notice how many pilot watches came out last year, following my reveal of the Phantom, and the intense interest people had in it? Seriously, I saw people actually asking if 2015 was the year of the pilot, or if pilots were the new divers. 

Did you notice that within a week of my expressing an interest in making the Seamaster 300 homage which would become the Commander 300, another micro-brand began publicly discussing their plans to make a Seamaster 300 homage, which will now be delivered hot on the heels of the Commander 300?

What no one knew, is that I already had plans to do a Seamaster 300 homage, for over a year before that. That was going to be the first NTH model. Those plans got blind-sided by the Seamaster homage thread started here, and forced me to change my plans in a hurry.

Did you wonder why I didn't reveal the NTH subs to the world until the last possible moment, when I had to, because they were about to be seen in a magazine coming out in March? Had it not been for that, you wouldn't have known anything about them until I got prototypes. 

One of the reasons I'm making 8 different versions is so I can avoid seeing a competitor make something I planned to make as part of the next batch. "Welp, so much for a blue Nacken, so-and-so-micro has that covered now..."

Please, for the love of God, if you appreciate having a micro-brand owner engaged in discussion here, and you want to 'help' that person by suggesting future models, do NOT do it by way of posting those comments openly, in an attention-magnet 300-page thread which is no doubt being read by any number of potential competitors. 

As much as I hate inviting people to email me, at least emails are private. If my being here leads to people publicly suggesting things which I may already be working on, and that leads to my competitors copying me before I've even had a chance to finish working, then I'll have to cut back even more. 

If you must make a "some-micro-brand-should-make-this" sort of suggestion, I much prefer you start a new thread, and leave my name out of it. I assure you, I'll see it, and take note of the response. 

I hope you all can understand and appreciate how much I do not want you telling me here what I ought to consider making in the future. I sincerely appreciate the consideration of not making those sorts of suggestions to me here.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

We need to come up with a super secret code, then start making thousands of suggestions, with the secret code identifying which ones are real. I guarantee your competitors will stop reading when they see all the asinine suggestions. 

This will also satisfy Doc's desire for more suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey, I was just playfully responding to another's comment. I certainly do not expect Doc to respond directly. All of it is good!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> We need to come up with a super secret code, then start making thousands of suggestions, with the secret code identifying which ones are real. I guarantee your competitors will stop reading when they see all the asinine suggestions.
> 
> This will also satisfy Doc's desire for more suggestions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Counter-intelligence. Dis-information.

I like it.

You don't even know.

I spent a week telling people in the Official L&H thread that my next model was going to be a steam-punk-inspired pocket-watch the size of a dinner plate, which would force everyone to start wearing waist-coats with over-sized pockets, and it would have a repeater function, but instead of chiming the hour, it would be a voice recording by Jonah Hill, which would go off at odd intervals, like 53 minutes, 26 seconds, so it couldn't be predicted, and instead of just stating the hour, he'd say, "yo, it's 3:12, time to go get high", and there would be no way to turn the function off.

I swear, I am not making all that up. I really did (most of) that...

The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread - Page 835

The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread - Page 836

The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread - Page 836

Sadly, none of my competitors bit on that one...(although one competitor was so kind to comment, proving that they do read my threads - The NEW Official all things Lew & Huey Thread - Page 838).


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

That is awesome. Persevere...that idea has legs. I'd buy one for people I hate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> That is awesome. Persevere...that idea has legs. I'd buy one for people I hate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let the other micros try to copy that, and feign ignorance of what I was up to.

"Whaaaaattttt??? Copying Doc? Pfffft! He wasn't the first to do an anachronistic/oxymoronic oversized-minimalist pocket-watch. C'mon, Rolex did one back in ought-9. Know your horological history, jabroni..."


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> Counter-intelligence. Dis-information.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> ...


I have to try that, lets see.....

Its 22:44 in some country, DING DING DING YO! ITS TIME TO GET HIGH!!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Completely understood and appreciated that you'd take the time to explain the inner workings of the market.

Is it that straightforward that once you "get" an idea then the execution is a straight shot? I mean, I would be shocked if now that you've presented NTH with superb 40x11.5mm cases other micros would follow suit and come up with something similar in short order...

So, while I see the huge benefit of coming up with an idea and having a significant headstart into producing it, the quality of your brand is hardly copied that easily, isn't it?

Cheers on this nice Saturday eve!



docvail said:


> Gents, if you want me to make something, anything, the worst possible way to suggest it to me is here, in the full light of day.
> 
> This has nothing to do with me being cantankerous, or a control freak, etc. It's nothing to do with my personality at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Completely understood and appreciated that you'd take the time to explain the inner workings of the market.
> 
> Is it that straightforward that once you "get" an idea then the execution is a straight shot? I mean, I would be shocked if now that you've presented NTH with superb 40x11.5mm cases other micros would follow suit and come up with something similar in short order...
> 
> ...


Specifically related to the NTH Subs' case, it wasn't easy to do, and I don't foresee many (if any) others being able to replicate its thinness, but that doesn't mean no one will be doing a 40mm sub in the near future.

Aside from a couple of somewhat more obviously stolen ideas, most of the mimicking has been more subtle, different enough to avoid the accusation of plagiarism. In that respect, yes, it is just that easy for my competitors to take an idea and run with it. Why wouldn't it be? It's not like I'm doing anything patent-able.

Sea-gull straight-up stole an entire design from Chip Yuen, and produced it before he could - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wtf-sea-gull-straight-up-thieves-aevig-content-2196561.html. Another brand announced plans to produce a Seamaster 300 homage within one week of my expressing an interest in producing last year's F71 project ("Project Spectre"). Another brand produced a model which was very similar to one of mine, so similar it was brought to my attention in an email with the subject line "Poor man's Acionna?". There were at least two or three pilots with sandwich dials produced in the last year, but after the Phantom, one with vintage lume.

It happens all the time, so yes, I am concerned about competitors watching what I'm doing, and trying to beat me to market, or simply show up at the party right behind me.

Just about everything I've produced is in response to discussion here on this forum. I spend a lot of time mining this place for ideas. There's no need for anyone to make direct suggestions to me here when I'm already scouring the forum. In fact, it's as counterproductive as I've said. I put a lot of effort into doing research, but all my competitors need to do is read the multi-hundred-page threads that pop up whenever people want to discuss what I'm doing.

Let's not make it so easy for them.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you for elaborating. Makes sense and hopefully between all the joking around here, finding the good ideas will be like finding a needle in a haystack for micro lurkers. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Doc, I intended no response from you and hope that it was not I who caused you any grief. Never again here.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Gents, if you want me to make something, anything, the worst possible way to suggest it to me is here, in the full light of day.
> 
> This has nothing to do with me being cantankerous, or a control freak, etc. It's nothing to do with my personality at all.
> 
> ...


We could always start making suggestions that you'd never really do and see which if the sheep follow these? Here's one to start the ball rolling:

How's about doing a watch made of bamboo with a coal powered digital movement and it would use recycled cat collars for straps?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> We could always start making suggestions that you'd never really do and see which if the sheep follow these? Here's one to start the ball rolling:
> 
> How's about doing a watch made of bamboo with a coal powered digital movement and it would use recycled cat collars for straps?


At least two of those elements already happening ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mrwozza70 said:


> At least two of those elements already happening ;-)


Fantastic! Can't wait for someone to incorporate all the elements into one design..........


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sure the other micros are monitoring all the boards. If they see enough interest that they believe they can sell a couple hundred pieces easily they are going to jump on that opportunity. 
Blatantly ripping off a unique design (Acionna) is totally different in my mind. This and Seagulls clone of the Aevig are despicable. Why do I hear Sylvester the cat every time I see that word?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Along these lines, if you haven't seen this, I found it pretty interesting. Fascinating how much ''imitating'' goes on, and it's not limited to micros or even inexpensive brands. Nothing new under the sun...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-watches-alternatives-guide-3148930.html#post28623978


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Along with doc's point about homage/imitations note that the hydroconquest was introduced AFTER the mako. So it can go both ways.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm still a little sad that we won't be seeing the Montalban.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

devilsbite said:


> I'm still a little sad that we won't be seeing the Montalban.
> 
> View attachment 7975250


What watch does he have on his wrist in that pic?

I want to homage _THAT_.

Looks like some sort of Diesel-Casio ana-digi dual-time calculator collaboration on a bund strap, with an AC-adapter cord to an external power source and a rechargeable double-A battery (or is that a nixie tube?), mounted in the front for easy access, naturally. I bet its a monocoque case.

Way to see the future of horological style, Robert Fletcher. My hat's off to you.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I like it! I fecking hate cats!! I'll go hunting and round up some collars for you now, do we want tabby, black or ginger skins for the straps?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Crezo said:


> I like it! I fecking hate cats!! I'll go hunting and round up some collars for you now, do we want tabby, black or ginger skins for the straps?


Doesn't matter what type of cat, they need to be shaved for the straps..........


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I thought the Beavers were shaved. Ohhhh. I get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry about that Chris. No new suggestions on the open channel from now on.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

So it's May... is the pre-order page up already!?!? Hahaha  

I almost ordered a Sinn 856 B-Uhr as a gift for myself (looks good, it's a limited edition, plus I like Sinn) but then I wouldn't have any money for these. So, my compulsive buying thirst will have to be quenched with other things like Boost and Ensure six packs... yeah, don't have any jaw surgery unless you absolutely completely need it!! (needed I to fix my underbite... oh and it sucks...)

Bye


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

gelocks said:


> yeah, don't have any jaw surgery unless you absolutely completely need it!! (needed I to fix my underbite... oh and it sucks...)
> 
> Bye


Welcome to the club! I also really needed it.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I had to fix my overbite when I was 16. It was horrible. My jaw was wired shut for too long. I lost about 20 or 30 pounds. I didn't need it then, would love to lose that much or more now! In any case, I feel ya on that one. Boost and ensure and soup. The smoothies from jahmba juice were the best. But going to prom and eating a hamburger while everyone else had steak was the worst! 

I'm sure the NTH will be worth the wait. But hanging on to the cash is tuff too. I've had to pass up a few while I'm waiting!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I used to sell the hardware they use to fix jaws (it's called orthogathic surgery). Not a fun procedure for the patient but everyone was elated post-op once they back on their feet and healed up. It's definitely worth it, medical science is spectacular nowadays, they can basically plan the entire procedure out with CAD and make custom splints and plates to ensure a very positive outcome. Good luck with your recovery!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> I used to sell the hardware they use to fix jaws (it's called orthogathic surgery). Not a fun procedure for the patient but everyone was elated post-op once they back on their feet and healed up. It's definitely worth it, medical science is spectacular nowadays, they can basically plan the entire procedure out with CAD and make custom splints and plates to ensure a very positive outcome. Good luck with your recovery!


Hardware to fix jaws huh........that's sort of like giving extra support to the teeth right? Is that where your username originated from? Tooth bras!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

justadad said:


> Hardware to fix jaws huh........that's sort of like giving extra support to the teeth right? Is that where your username originated from? Tooth bras!


Lol, never thought of it that way! That's really funny.

My kid used to mispronounce the name of our dog, Brutus, and i guess it just sort of stuck in my head. Here's the real toothbras:


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Lol, never thought of it that way! That's really funny.
> 
> My kid used to mispronounce the name of our dog, Brutus, and i guess it just sort of stuck in my head. Here's the real toothbras:


Handsome boy!!!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

Long time lurker to this thread here ....

Until now, I do not own any of Doc's watches, since none of them really called out to me. The Phantom and Commander 300 were the only ones that got a bit of interest from me, but now these NTH Subs are really something else !

What I find interesting, is that right from the start, and even during the survey, most people dismissed the Oberon. I mean it was right down among the bottom two, if I remember what Doc said.

For me, of the eight, my only picks were the Oberon and the Amphion Vintage. The Oberon mainly because, without the crown guards, it seemed the closest to the watch that it paid homage to. The Amphion Vintage, because I've always wanted a Milsub, I guess ....

Even when Doc showed the crappy factory pics, the Oberon looked good, compared to the others, but the Amphion Vintage was a disaster ! Nothing like the renders at all. The dial colour was way too light ....

Now, in the recent pics, the Oberon looks really outstanding !!! Man, that dial alone does it. Really exquisite, Doc.

So, right now, I'm only interested in the Oberon. No issues for me in deciding on any of the others.

Only worry now, being on the other end of the world, is if I will be able to get in on that pre order in time ??? !!!

On another issue, the Marine Nationale straps on the Subs look great ! I'm thinking they would look really good on the Vintage Nackens .... or any of these Subs, really.

So .... if we could somehow convince any strap makers out there, (hint, hint !) to come up with something similar, but not with the elastic of course, as a nod to the original MN ones ...... !!!

An ordinary Nato, with the necessary colour scheme would be fine, I think ? Similar to this.

Regards,

( Pic borrowed from Bulang & Sons site)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Long time lurker to this thread here ....
> 
> ...


Just an FYI, in case you missed it, the Näcken vintage black and Amphion vintage dials are both being re-done, both to be straight black with a roughed up dial texture (dial texture also being updated on the blue Näcken).

The Näcken vintage black's bezel will remain the same medium-tone gun-metal gray you've seen, but the black dial and lighter vintage lume should add enough contrast to get the effect we were seeking.

Also, I believe young master Zach of Cincy Strap Works is intent on whipping up some 20mm NATO's in that MN color scheme.

So...decisions, decisions....

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

FWIW (and I'll be the first to say it's likely worth bupkis), I think I'd prefer the non-elastic of a NATO to what I imagine would be a thicker, more snug-fitting elastic strap, which I also figure would be a sweat factory.




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

Can't wait to see the blue vintage Näcken, it's what called out to me the most but it did seem to be missing a little something. I bet the dial update will take it to the next level.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn, thought that Tudor you posted was the Näcken for a second. Näcken modern is my choice for now. This could all change once we get the final pics though. Hopefully Zach makes some in 22mm as well. I could see that strap on my Delfin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I really like the the idea of a standard Nato strap with hardware options in that exact color scheme. I think those would sell all by themselves.
Hopefully there is enough interest to get those made. I think the straps for the 300 were a big hit. I know I really like mine.



docvail said:


> FWIW (and I'll be the first to say it's likely worth bupkis), I think I'd prefer the non-elastic of a NATO to what I imagine would be a thicker, more snug-fitting elastic strap, which I also figure would be a sweat factory.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You may have missed the earlier discussion where it was agreed that Doc would be sending vintage Tudors as souvenirs for getting the Nacken in addition to shaved beavers, chimichangas and **** lume. Just ask Hwa for his assistance in pinpointing that discussion. As for me I am definitely getting a Nacken.



DrVenkman said:


> Damn, thought that Tudor you posted was the Näcken for a second. Näcken modern is my choice for now. This could all change once we get the final pics though. Hopefully Zach makes some in 22mm as well. I could see that strap on my Delfin.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I got my eye on the Nacken too, leaning towards the blue. Which one you favoring?



Tanjecterly said:


> You may have missed the earlier discussion where it was agreed that Doc would be sending vintage Tudors as souvenirs for getting the Nacken in addition to shaved beavers, chimichangas and **** lume. Just ask Hwa for his assistance in pinpointing that discussion. As for me I am definitely getting a Nacken.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Why, blue of course! The fact that I can swim with it is an added bonus. The vintage Tudors shipped by Doc may have some WR issues.



Buchmann69 said:


> I got my eye on the Nacken too, leaning towards the blue. Which one you favoring?


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Those raised indices on the modern though.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Santa Cruz really called to me but as time goes on the vintage amphion is really, really growing on me.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

This is why I really want an Oberon vintage.

the original looks soo cool.. I don't have $100,000+ to buy one.

Rare Rolex Submariner - An Unearthed Gem! | Gardiner Houlgate

I guess I might find a cheaper one somewhere... but .... the Oberon looks soo good...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree. The Oberon looks great. I am waiting albeit impatiently for the preorder.



Quazi said:


> This is why I really want an Oberon vintage.
> 
> the original looks soo cool.. I don't have $100,000+ to buy one.
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Posted without additional comment. 
#ftw









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So what are you saying? You don't need an Oberon? Well that's one for me. And you can sleep soundly the night of the preorder.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> Posted without additional comment.
> #ftw
> 
> 
> ...




Braggart!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> So what are you saying? You don't need an Oberon? Well that's one for me. And you can sleep soundly the night of the preorder.


Looks like a redo survey is an absolute must.

⚡⚡⚡⚡


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

hwa said:


> Posted without additional comment.
> #ftw
> 
> 
> ...


Your black diver in the foreground, the one with the vintage-like lume and H-link bracelet, looks vaguely familiar, though I'm sure I've never seen that particular model of watch up close. Almost looks like something James Bond might wear, if he were lucky.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Guys, I can't take credit for expert photography skills like you're used to from el Geek or Brad or others, and I don't have the Oberon proto like brother Synaptyx, but i do have the good fortune to have the Nacken Modern in my possession. I'll get to the pics in a minute, but let me just say, buy the NTH with confidence.









left to right: Omega 2531.80, Fauxmega Landlubber, Orthos Commander 300, Omega Seamaster 120, Rolex Submariner, Invicta 9404 Mod, NTH Nacken


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Now some comps with Rolex Sub and Onega SMP 2531.80

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

In case you thought the 8926 mod might compare. No. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Some macros. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Somebody say thin?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow....just wow.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Delicious! What a profile, what a dial, what a bezel...

Can't wait to see it on the oyster bracelet.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You lucky bastard, Hwa. Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

So, you know I'm the OP in this **** show of a thread. I've been quiet lately as the silliness has overtaken me. I never thought the chimichangas or naked fiddlers or beaver thing was funny. whatever. we all have our sense of humor, and I'm glad everyone has been flying their own freak flags. What I can tell you is that I've waited patiently like the rest of us, hoping the NTH would be as good in life as in render. You've seen the pics--some good, some bad, some focused, some less so, but you at least know that I'm speaking from a place where I can compare the Nacken Modern PROTOTYPE to production pieces from Rolex and Omega dating from 1971, 1985, and 2006, and while I will not try to sell you on the idea that the Miyota compares to the engines on those iconic pieces, I am very comfortable telling you all that the NTH punches far above its weight. Doc has built a beauty, and as you know this is just one of eight different pieces. The Nacken Modern is gorgeous. The applied indices pop right off the dial, and the casework is beautiful. Crisp. Clean. Polished and brushed surfaces. This is without the benefit of the lumed crown, which is on hold for the second round of protos, and without the benefit of the bracelet. 

I bought my Rolex new, and my Omega used. I can tell you that at doc's pricepoint, you should have NO, NONE, ZERO concern about quality of the watch he'll deliver. The NTHs are fantastic. I cannot think of anything that comes close, dollar for dollar. 

In terms of hands-on use, the bezel is crisp and tight. No slop. The crown is perfect, and like a Miyota 9015 should be, hacks and handwinds smoothly. 

Buy with confidence. I know that when the Amphion Modern makes its delayed appearance, I may well let my Rolex find its way to a new home. I can spend that money on a new straight-6 with electronic ignition for my old CJ7, because the NTH will be the tool watch I'd hoped it would be: at home in a suit or in a pair of blown-out blue jeans. 

PS: those of you who are worried about the thickness of the Scorpene minute markers? Please. I had the pleasure of seeing that tonight, too. Goodness, it's fabulous.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

And what the hell, give the people what they want. Moar lume:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Oh God I thought I was the only one who didn't find all that funny! :-/ but great comments hwa! 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> Just an FYI, in case you missed it, the Näcken vintage black and Amphion vintage dials are both being re-done, both to be straight black with a roughed up dial texture (dial texture also being updated on the blue Näcken).
> 
> The Näcken vintage black's bezel will remain the same medium-tone gun-metal gray you've seen, but the black dial and lighter vintage lume should add enough contrast to get the effect we were seeking.
> 
> ...





docvail said:


> FWIW (and I'll be the first to say it's likely worth bupkis), I think I'd prefer the non-elastic of a NATO to what I imagine would be a thicker, more snug-fitting elastic strap, which I also figure would be a sweat factory.


Yes, I did see that bit about the Nacken Vintage black and Amphion Vintage dials being re-done. Anxiously waiting to see the results ! A pity the factory can't get a lighter shade of grey for the bezels though. The shade should be lighter than the dials, as in the renders and magazine article .... the light grey of the Nacken Vintage Black in those pics was fantastic ! A real ghost bezel look !

Also, yes, I did notice #Zach's post on the the MN lookalike straps .... but there was not much mention of it after that, so i decided to revive the MN strap bit ! There appears to be quite a bit of interest in these straps in other forums too.

I just feel a normal Nato with the appropriate colour scheme would look phenomenal ! Just a nod to the original parachute straps. Pretty much like what Tudor is supplying with the new BB Bronze.

Agree the elastic would probably turn out pretty hot and sweaty, especially to wear over here ! Also durability and "elasticity" in the long term.

And, yes, if it happens, please let it be in both 22mm and 20mm widths.

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

hwa said:


> Some macros.


These close-ups of the Nacken look great.

One question Doc, why do the hands appear full white in the renders, and especially noticeable in the pics for your survey ?

Someone mentioned something about this somewhere, if I remember correctly, too ....

That would be the missing link to perfection for the Nacken !!!

Just a curious observation, Doc ..... :-d

Regards,


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi Doc,
Where is the blue nacken?
Please shut up and take my money already!!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

im still thinking Santa Cruz, but boy that Nacken...

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Enough with the REAL pictures....I want to see more renders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Enough with the REAL pictures....I want to see more renders.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Legit LOL!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait... Where were you hiding the Pelagos in the group pics?



hwa said:


> And what the hell, give the people what they want. Moar lume:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... that lume pip doesn't look like the Tudor...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> These close-ups of the Nacken look great.
> 
> One question Doc, why do the hands appear full white in the renders, and especially noticeable in the pics for your survey ?
> 
> ...


Asked and answered (the somebody somewhere was doc ;-) )

NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 262


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Enough with the REAL pictures....I want to see more renders.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey that's MY line!! Hehehe....


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Err, sorry, but I think your lines was ...

1. Seen the renders. Want a real picture. Renders aren't close enough.

2. Vaporware until real pics show up. Sorry guys. I'm a realist.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Asked and answered (the somebody somewhere was doc ;-) )
> 
> NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 262


Yes, I actually did see that ...... Where Doc intends to try out the white hands.

What I actually meant was, looking at pictures of the Nacken, in the initial renders and the pics for the survey, the hands certainly look as if they were intended to be fully white, all along ....... And look fabulous, too !

However, on the proto sample, they are either polished (or whatever) silver hands .

Regards,


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Err, sorry, but I think your lines was ...
> 
> 1. Seen the renders. Want a real picture. Renders aren't close enough.
> 
> 2. Vaporware until real pics show up. Sorry guys. I'm a realist.


There's a bunch of real-life photos in this thread.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> There's a bunch of real-life photos in this thread.


Delete


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Err, sorry, but I think your lines was ...
> 
> 1. Seen the renders. Want a real picture. Renders aren't close enough.
> 
> 2. Vaporware until real pics show up. Sorry guys. I'm a realist.


Yes that was what I said - PRIOR to the new and awesome photos.

Man you guys with your anti-humor - good lawd have mercy....

I wish I was smart enough to be self-deprecating....

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/992/407/776.jpg


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

You can always replace the hands, there are plenty miyota hands around. 

I want to see Santa Cruz, or it can be just cancelled. It would be easier to decide with one less option


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

Just saw this on facebook thought of sharing over here for those who like subs and are waiting for the santa cruz. An artistic photo of the Ara Santa Cruz docking a couple of hours away from my home. Against my will i dont think i will be able to afford the santa cruz (watch) but it is also good for the commander 300 theme, so maybe i will hopefully be able to photograph both the commander and the sub in the near future.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just posted a review of the NTH Nacken Modern: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-...not-so-brief-review-3170962.html#post28876250


----------



## bvmjethead (Nov 16, 2007)

Snip, nevermind answered my own question....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

bvmjethead said:


> I haven't got time to go through this 280 page thread....
> 
> Are these watches, specifically the Scorpene available?
> 
> Where do I get one?


Read the FIRST post. All questions answered right there.

EDIT: go to janistrading.com > coming soon > NTH Watches


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

Anybody ordered from UK before? How much should I expect in addition to the watch and shipping costs in duty and tax?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

gerasimos33 said:


> Anybody ordered from UK before? How much should I expect in addition to the watch and shipping costs in duty and tax?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should expect to have 20% VAT plus handling fee of about £12... but you might get lucky and pay nowt.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> You should expect to have 20% VAT plus handling fee of about £12... but you might get lucky and pay nowt.


But best to assume you won't. HM Customs are on top of this stuff these days.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> But best to assume you won't. HM Customs are on top of this stuff these days.


Hell yeah they are... I got whacked with £3 VAT and £12 handling for a couple of NATO straps. Harsh... (B'stards) but fair! You have to suck it up and hope every now and then YOU have a good day


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Hell yeah they are... I got whacked with £3 VAT and £12 handling for a couple of NATO straps. Harsh... (B'stards) but fair! You have to suck it up and hope every now and then YOU have a good day


I'm waiting on an absolute reaming for two Commanders. Ooft!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Hell yeah they are... I got whacked with £3 VAT and £12 handling for a couple of NATO straps. Harsh... (B'stards) but fair! You have to suck it up and hope every now and then YOU have a good day


All of this is actually done by the postal company that has been used. If it gets sent by UPS or similar then it gets received by Parcelforce. They are the ones who calculate the taxes and charge the handling fee.

I have noticed that they have overcharged me for each of the last few items I have been sent from overseas. I got charged £9 in tax for an item that cost me £25 from Australia, and I was charged £34 for my Tisell that only cost me £120! With handling on top it is a real pain.

You can try and make a claim for the overcharged taxes to HMRC but it is a nuisance for small amounts, and you can never get the handling charges back!!

I think they are hoping that most people never notice or cannot be bothered to claim and so it is extra money for them.

Not that I am being cynical in any was about this!!!!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Happy #starwarsday Here's a little something from the dark side









Sent from my 's .


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

Ah hell too many to choose from. 
Thanks for the reviews fellas.

Shouldn´t there be some pics of the Santa Cruz within the next few days?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Readysteady said:


> Ah hell too many to choose from.
> Thanks for the reviews fellas.
> 
> Shouldn´t there be some pics of the Santa Cruz within the next few days?


Or at least a new render!


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Just posted a review of the NTH Nacken Modern: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-...not-so-brief-review-3170962.html#post28876250


Great read, great watch, pics and a good idea to do so if you are not already SOLD.

However, If you are reading this and following the thread...chances are, you're sold!

Cheers


----------



## Outdoorsman1234 (Apr 21, 2016)

This thread is amazing to say the least. Can't wait for the pre-sale! Hoping to pick up a couple... also looking to pick up a black Commander 300 if anyone wants to sell...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> Happy #starwarsday Here's a little something from the dark side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good with that bracelet. What is it?


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> Looks good with that bracelet. What is it?


It's a Strapcode straight-20mm. The clasp is way too big, looks okay from the top, tho.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> It's a Strapcode straight-20mm. The clasp is way too big, looks okay from the top, tho.


They make nice bracelets, but clasps require careful choice. Brush diver clasp is simple and secure. Seatbelt is huge (9mm thick!) and prone to failure.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

hwa said:


> They make nice bracelets, but clasps require careful choice. Brush diver clasp is simple and secure. Seatbelt is huge (9mm thick!) and prone to failure.


I'll keep that in mind. This is their Oyster-esque design, but it's gigantic on the straight-20mm 19mm,20mm,21mm Super Oyster watch band universal straight end version, Solid Sub Looks like it tapers, it doesn't I assume now that this is actually a pic of their 21mm-20mm. It is nicely made, though, and the clasp is secure.


----------



## Eray (Nov 2, 2011)

Great pix, synaptyx. Thanks much. Would love to see a wrist shot from some distance, if you have a moment--into a mirror, perhaps, or taken by someone else, to get a better sense of how that 40mm case jives with the big picture.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Eray said:


> Great pix, synaptyx. Thanks much. Would love to see a wrist shot from some distance, if you have a moment--into a mirror, perhaps, or taken by someone else, to get a better sense of how that 40mm case jives with the big picture.


Yeah, that's not going to happen. Sorry. lol You can have this, tho:










6"7/8 wrist to be precise.


----------



## Eray (Nov 2, 2011)

synaptyx said:


> Yeah, that's not going to happen. Sorry. lol You can have this, tho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect. Thanks kindly!


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

It actually looks bigger than I thought (for being 40mm). Like!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

gelocks said:


> It actually looks bigger than I thought (for being 40mm). Like!


Phone camera lenses do tend to have that effect for some reason.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

hwa said:


> In case you thought the 8926 mod might compare. No.


That just blows up my idea about getting an NTH to mod to look like an Invicta diver. The NTH is just too thin. Oh well.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

scott59 said:


> That just blows up my idea about getting an NTH to mod to look like an Invicta diver. The NTH is just too thin. Oh well.


Nah. Just tape a stack of quarters to the caseback. $0.75 should do it.


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

scott59 said:


> That just blows up my idea about getting an NTH to mod to look like an Invicta diver. The NTH is just too thin. Oh well.


By adding a few more casebacks and sapphire crystals, you'll not only get it thicker, but also attain the near mythic water resistance of 10000 feet. I hear James Cameron has one.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't use quarters... Use silver dollars to make it worth more.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

@doc, in case you're reading this (I know you are), it's been so long I don't want one anymore.



I want two now.

And just for the record, I totally blame you for it.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

deluded said:


> @doc, in case you're reading this (I know you are), it's been so long I don't want one anymore.
> 
> I want two now.
> 
> And just for the record, I totally blame you for it.


just don't pester him on the email front. I won't end well x(

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

hwa said:


> Nah. Just tape a stack of quarters to the caseback. $0.75 should do it.


Or one of these.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

> For the versions using Old Radium, that means the lume will be less peachy/orangey, and more tan.
> 
> For the versions using Natural lume, that means the lume will be less 'seafoam green', and more pale yellow, as I intended.


My wife and I were going through the pics on the website trying to figure out what colors the hands, markers, and numerals were but we couldn't. It sure would be mighty helpful to include English language color descriptions like the quote from earlier in this thread. Hint hint, wink wink, nudge nudge, know what I mean...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> My wife and I were going through the pics on the website trying to figure out what colors the hands, markers, and numerals were but we couldn't. It sure would be mighty helpful to include English language color descriptions like the quote from earlier in this thread. Hint hint, wink wink, nudge nudge, know what I mean...


Over-under on when doc cancels your account is, I'm gonna say, two more of these.

Edit: I'm taking the under.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I think doc went into hibernation.....or he is busy taking pics of the new prototypes he received!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> My wife and I were going through the pics on the website trying to figure out what colors the hands, markers, and numerals were but we couldn't. It sure would be mighty helpful to include English language color descriptions like the quote from earlier in this thread. Hint hint, wink wink, nudge nudge, know what I mean...


Every product page has multiple pictures (3D renders), a written description (including a description of marker, dial and bezel colors at bottom), and a link to the FAQ's, where I've said we'll update those pics with real life photos as soon as we have them.

It's honestly never occurred to me to give people a written description of things which can be made out in the pictures provided.

PS - Unlike the optional/not-included vanilla-scented natural-rubber straps we sell, the stock stainless steel bracelet included with the watch is un-scented.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> Every product page has multiple pictures (3D renders), a written description (including a description of marker, dial and bezel colors at bottom), and a link to the FAQ's, where I've said we'll update those pics with real life photos as soon as we have them.
> 
> It's honestly never occurred to me to give people a written description of things which can be made out in the pictures provided.
> 
> PS - Unlike the optional/not-included vanilla-scented natural-rubber straps we sell, the stock stainless steel bracelet included with the watch is un-scented.


Any chance you can have the factory start over with new bracelets that have a vanilla scent?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

And can the crown be beer-flavoured?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> And can the crown be beer-flavoured?


"Scratch-n-lick"?

I'll get my coat...


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

docvail said:


> "Scratch-n-lick"?
> 
> I'll get my coat...


No need to get your coat:

KFC Edible Nail Polish: Chain Asks Hong Kong Which Flavor It Wants : The Two-Way : NPR


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The Electric Acid Kool-Nth Test



docvail said:


> "Scratch-n-lick"?
> 
> I'll get my coat...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Kinda like this. But with beer.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

These watches are too thin to hold enough beer to keep us happy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

DrVenkman said:


> Any chance you can have the factory start over with new bracelets that have a vanilla scent?


I vote for chocolate scent for the bracelets, especially since the rubber strap already has vanilla covered. I'll leave the dark or milk chocolate choice up to you Doc.

Oh, and I think strawberry scent would be great for the optional vintage leather.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> I vote for chocolate scent for the bracelets, especially since the rubber strap already has vanilla covered. I'll leave the dark or milk chocolate choice up to you Doc.
> 
> Oh, and I think strawberry scent would be great for the optional vintage leather.
> 
> ...


If you emailed that suggestion, it would still only be the fourth most annoying message that made its way to me today.

Hey! Everyone! Check out the first line in my sig!!!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

docvail said:


> Every product page has multiple pictures (3D renders), a written description (including a description of marker, dial and bezel colors at bottom), and a link to the FAQ's, where I've said we'll update those pics with real life photos as soon as we have them.
> 
> It's honestly never occurred to me to give people a written description of things which can be made out in the pictures provided.


it says "*The Amphion Vintage* has printed, vintage-lume markers which glow green, on a black sandpaper dial and a pre-vintage black bezel." But not what color they are when not glowing. So I asked my wife and she couldn't guess that color either. 



> PS - Unlike the optional/not-included vanilla-scented natural-rubber straps we sell, the stock stainless steel bracelet included with the watch is un-scented.


Hey, I was just trying to grok people's desire for a vanilla scented rubber band at all. Me, I want the great looking bracelet!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> it says "*The Amphion Vintage* has printed, vintage-lume markers which glow green, on a black sandpaper dial and a pre-vintage black bezel." But not what color they are when not glowing. So I asked my wife and she couldn't guess that color either.
> ...


Vintage lume means tan/beige


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Thin. 










Sent from my 's .


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> it says "*The Amphion Vintage* has printed, vintage-lume markers which glow green, on a black sandpaper dial and a pre-vintage black bezel." But not what color they are when not glowing. So I asked my wife and she couldn't guess that color either.
> 
> Hey, I was just trying to grok people's desire for a vanilla scented rubber band at all. Me, I want the great looking bracelet!


This is one of those times when I'm scared to respond, inasmuch as there's a high probability I'm completely missing the point of what I'm responding to, but thinking I actually get it, and my response is going to be the sort of thing that makes people hate me.

Let me take a stab at it anyway.

This is the 3D render of the Amphion Vintage, as seen on the website...









If I understand you correctly, you can actually see the color in the image, but you can't come up with a name for the color of the markers, and you just want me to provide you with the name of that color. Is that correct? That's my first guess here.

Alternative interpretations are that you somehow missed that image, or you saw it, but somehow can't make out the color in the image, so you want me to tell you what it is?

The "official" name for the lume color used on the markers is "Old Radium", which is meant to look vintage, and hence I described the markers as vintage-lume.

It's not a standard color of lume, but rather one they mix up in batches using a recipe of pigments, and as such, each batch is 'unique', and potentially different than others.

Regardless, the intent is for it to be a sort of tan/beige color, but the final result can range from something more yellowy to something more orange or even peachy.

I'm not sure if this helps, but here's a pic of the v.1 prototype:









If someone put a gun to my head, and said, "tell me what that color is," I guess I'd call it beige.

Just in case you missed the discussion about it, you're looking at 3D renders, but we're planning to update those with real-life photos, as soon as I can post them. We're waiting on updated prototypes.

The reason I try to choose my words carefully when describing something we haven't produced yet is sometimes people can get a little hung up on something I said, which cemented some expectation in their minds, sowing the seeds of future disappointment.

If you're not inclined to rely upon the 3D renders for making your decision, then I'd say you should wait until we post updated pics of the revised prototypes, which I hope to have soon.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I prefer "sub-Saharan, quasi-Gobi, sun-drenched ecru, blown-out khaki, furnace-blasted yellowish-brown tan."


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Check out Attenborough's Lawrence of Arabia with Peter O'Toole and see the background of all the fighting in the Hejaz. The varied yellow sand everywhere is the color of vintage lume.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

A picture is worth a thousand words. How many words would it take you to describe that color? Hint: you're limited to one (hyphenation permitted)



Tanjecterly said:


> Check out Attenborough's Lawrence of Arabia with Peter O'Toole and see the background of all the fighting in the Hejaz. The varied yellow sand everywhere is the color of vintage lume.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Chris, I noticed a major omission on your website and I already sent you a couple of emails. I can't really tell what's the color of the bracelets and there is no description. Is it metallic? What shade of metallic? Also, what is the color of the non-lumed bracelet at night? I asked a friend to help me and he said "Nah, banana".


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words. How many words would it take you to describe that color? Hint: you're limited to one (hyphenation permitted)


Easy - Hejaz-sand-ala-Lawrence


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Iliyan said:


> Chris, I noticed a major omission on your website and I already sent you a couple of emails. I can't really tell what's the color of the bracelets and there is no description. Is it metallic? What shade of metallic? Also, what is the color of the non-lumed bracelet at night? I asked a friend to help me and he said "Nah, banana".


True LOL.

Post of the year :-D


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Dune.



hwa said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words. How many words would it take you to describe that color? Hint: you're limited to one (hyphenation permitted)


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Tanjecterly said:


> Check out Attenborough's Lawrence of Arabia with Peter O'Toole and see the background of all the fighting in the Hejaz. The varied yellow sand everywhere is the color of vintage lume.





Tanjecterly said:


> Dune.


This is very confusing. Which shade is it?








Or


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> Chris, I noticed a major omission on your website and I already sent you a couple of emails. I can't really tell what's the color of the bracelets and there is no description. Is it metallic? What shade of metallic? Also, what is the color of the non-lumed bracelet at night? I asked a friend to help me and he said "Nah, banana".


Before or after he cooked it in the oven?


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> Before or after he cooked it in the oven?


Yeah that Chris guy's website doesn't say much. A lot of missing info. I'm not sure how I feel about this but I can iron it out with him over a couple of emails. I'm emailing him lots of suggestions as we speak.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's a game we can play whilst waiting for those updated protos to arrive.

Fill in the blank:

"Chris, you know what you should do? You should _______."


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

One is a movie of a real place. The other is in the mind. I've always set the colors of Arrakis-Dune to the background of Attenborough's desert.

Varied shades des of yellow with red and brown depending on the pitiless sunlight. If you take someone's water there, be prepared to get shot in the head by Omar Sharif. Or killed by Muad'dib with a crysknife.

Take your pick. Hell, take Tatooine with the two Suns and the Jawas and sand people. Radium lumed background.

Personally, I've always thought this thread was like our version of Mos Eisley -- a hive of scum and villainy.



Iliyan said:


> This is very confusing. Which shade is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

docvail said:


> Here's a game we can play whilst waiting for those updated protos to arrive.
> 
> Fill in the blank:
> 
> "Chris, you know what you should do? You should _______."


I'm not sure I want to play......


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Fill in the blank?
Stop hurting people's feelings. 

All in fun. I'm not looking to get banned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

docvail said:


> Here's a game we can play whilst waiting for those updated protos to arrive.
> 
> Fill in the blank:
> 
> "Chris, you know what you should do? You should _______."


Take my money. In exchange for a NTH sub. Possibly two.

(Eagerly awaiting new prototype pics and pre-order dates!)


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

taike said:


> Vintage lume means tan/beige


I've got a couple of watches with vintage lume and the hands are not tan. i.e. the lume glowing didn't (previously) seem to have any relationship with the non-glowing coloring.

Doc, I was hoping you wouldn't respond at length as I really didn't want to annoy you. Clearly I did, and I'm very sorry for having done so.

I was trying to get an idea of the non-lume coloring and thought it might be tan, so I asked my wife. She thought it might be more yellow... then said maybe some green... etc. So I was left wondering what the none-glowing coloring was. I mean, saying the dial is black is kinda obvious too from those same pics/renders, right? But yet that color is listed.

Yes, I saw the pics and the renders (and liked them all -- I'm sold). I was just trying to decide if that non-glowing color mattered or not and sorta needed / wanted to know what color it actually was. Saying "tan" or "sand" or any color name you'd like to use is quite sufficient. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

The Spice must flow


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Reading this thread makes me feel like I'm sitting in an airport, people watching. And a flight from a foreign country is unloading. And all sorts of different people are getting off, and I have no idea what in the hell they're talking about...


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Readysteady said:


> The Spice must flow


Great tune from the 90's. Eon?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> Reading this thread makes me feel like I'm sitting in an airport, people watching. And a flight from a foreign country is unloading. And all sorts of different people are getting off, and I have no idea what in the hell they're talking about...


Right this very minute I am sitting at an airport waiting for my flight and people watching. I can relate to your comparison!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> Reading this thread makes me feel like I'm sitting in an airport, people watching. And a flight from a foreign country is unloading. And all sorts of different people are getting off, and I have no idea what in the hell they're talking about...


Sometimes, Dave, I wish that avatar of yours was capable of blasting tone-deaf posts. Just press Command C or whatever, and----poof---- gone.


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

cyberwarhol said:


> Great tune from the 90's. Eon?


yup 1991 I think :-! Good times


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Speaking of spice...

Which is worse, the gom jabbar or waiting for the preorders to open up?

Which is worse, the gom jabbar or waiting after you have successfully put in the order?

On second thought, I'll take the gom jabbar.

*I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eyeto see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> I've got a couple of watches with vintage lume and the hands are not tan. i.e. the lume glowing didn't (previously) seem to have any relationship with the non-glowing coloring.
> 
> Doc, I was hoping you wouldn't respond at length as I really didn't want to annoy you. Clearly I did, and I'm very sorry for having done so.
> 
> ...


Uhm...you're welcome?

My friend, I wasn't annoyed, just a bit perplexed.

I described the dials in order to describe their texture, which can NOT be made out, saying "matte black", for instance, "matte" being the key word, and in retrospect, "black" being unnecessary, since, as you say, that should be obvious from the pics.

As for the marker colors, as I said, it's a 3D render. It's meant to be a reasonably close approximation to reality. As you can see from the real-world pic I posted, the render is reasonably close.

As I said, the color of vintage lume can vary from one batch to the next, and it never occurred to me to describe the color of things which can be seen in the pictures.

I wrote those descriptions AFTER I'd posted pics of the watches here, and people asked me questions I'd have thought would have obvious answers, like, "what color is the lume?" Well, the pic shows it as blue (or green), but I guess that's not obvious, so let me describe it. Let me put it in the description where people will hopefully see it.

Like the lume, maybe the dial or bezel colors/finishes may be hard to differentiate in the absence of other models to compare in the same pics, or because there's a limit to Rusty's ability to illustrate "matte", or "sandpaper" texture, especially on a dark-colored dial, so let me go ahead and describe that, too.

You're not the first to ask me a question I never expected to have to answer, just the most recent. Suggesting I wink wink nudge nudge put the descriptions of colors in English helped to throw me for a loop, as you might imagine, as the website was written in English, and appears in English by default.

Confused? Yep. Perplexed? Totally. Annoyed? Meh, it was pretty much on par for this past week, but then, it was a hell of a week.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

docvail said:


> ...I wrote those descriptions AFTER I'd posted pics of the watches here, and people asked me questions I'd have thought would have obvious answers, like, "what color is the lume?" Well, the pic shows it as blue (or green), but I guess that's not obvious, so let me describe it. Let me put it in the description where people will hopefully see it.


I guess what threw me was since I didn't know what color they were in the renders I asked my wife and she didn't know either. 


> Suggesting I wink wink nudge nudge put the descriptions of colors in English helped to throw me for a loop, as you might imagine, as the website was written in English, and appears in English by default.


Sorry, it was a Monty Python reference intending the reader to laugh and was the only thing "English" intended. Nothing to do with your writings. 


> Confused? Yep. Perplexed? Totally. Annoyed? Meh, it was pretty much on par for this past week, but then, it was a hell of a week.


Two people's "hell of a week" don't go well together. I.e. Me too, a really bad week.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Watches Scorpène prototype










Did I mention they are thin?










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

So this sucks...










I've got the Scorpène proto on a Strapcode bracelet. I'm at my kid's school for their spring fair. Reach up to adjust my cap - CLANK - there goes my watch, down on the floor.

One of the screw bars worked itself loose. No sign of it anywhere. Can't see any damage to the watch, so that's a good thing.

I guess I need to invest in some loctite...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I guess I need to invest in some loctite...


Now that's irony.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Now that's irony.


Inorite?

Here's the bracelets that came with them, after 10 minutes in the oven at 500...










Apparently baked-on WD40 gives a bracelet that Jelliottz effect...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> NTH Watches Scorpène prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great!

Is this still with president bracelet? Doesn't seem to taper.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> Inorite?
> 
> Here's the bracelets that came with them, after 10 minutes on the oven at 500...
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, why are you baking the bracelets? Does it test some elements of quality or do you just hate president bracelets?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Looking great!
> 
> Is this still with president bracelet? Doesn't seem to taper.


Strapcode bracelet.

Oyster.

It does taper.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SaoDavi said:


> Out of curiosity, why are you baking the bracelets? Does it test some elements of quality or do you just hate president bracelets?


Long story. Short version, I couldn't get the screw bars out of them. Stripped a few heads trying. Figured, must be loctite, the tough stuff.

Boiled them. Nothing.

Soaked them in WD40 for three days. Nothing.

Read up on loctite's website, apparently blue 'tite can be broken with hand-tools, but red 'tite has to be heated to 500 degrees.

So...into the oven they went, for ten minutes at 500 degrees, which is as high as our kitchen oven will go.

Took 'em out, let 'em cool down. Tried the screws again.

Nothin.

And yes, thanks to the above, I now hate president bracelets.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Strapcode bracelet.
> 
> Oyster.
> 
> It does taper.


Outstanding! Exciting to see the actual bracelet! I must have missed it but last I had heard they had sent the president one.

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> I guess I need to invest in some loctite...


I hear clear nail polish can be used as a substitute for Loctite. I'm sure the Missus has some around the house you can use.

I'm being serious about the nail polish...none of that BS vanilla scented bracelet with chimachigan or whatever you call it BS.

Let us know how that works out.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

docvail said:


> Long story. Short version, I couldn't get the screw bars out of them. Stripped a few heads trying. Figured, must be loctite, the tough stuff.
> 
> Boiled them. Nothing.
> 
> ...


Would a soaking in an ultrasonic cleaner help?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Outstanding! Exciting to see the actual bracelet! I must have missed it but last I had heard they had sent the president one.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying!


You still haven't seen the actual bracelet.

The one you're seeing in these pics - NOT the actual bracelet. It's from Strapcode. It's an aftermarket bracelet I picked up, not the "actual" bracelet.

It happens to be an oyster, and it happens to taper, so it does look somewhat like what I hope the actual bracelets will look like, but ours should be better than this one from Strapcode.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Slant said:


> I hear clear nail polish can be used as a substitute for Loctite. I'm sure the Missus has some around the house you can use.
> 
> I'm being serious about the nail polish...none of that BS vanilla scented bracelet with chimachigan or whatever you call it BS.
> 
> Let us know how that works out.


I've used clear nail polish before.

My take on using either it or loctite on a bracelet is basically, I don't, until my watch goes flying, telling me I should have used some.

Then I use some.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

skipwilliams said:


> Would a soaking in an ultrasonic cleaner help?


Help what? Get the stains off, or loosen the screws?

The bracelets are useless unless I can get the screws out, so I didn't see much point in trying to get the baked-on stains off them. I have Cape Cod cloths here, and it occurred to me they might get the stains off, but I resisted the temptation to give into my curiosity, because, again, what's the point, if I can't get the screws out?

Loctite red is supposed to break down at 500 degrees. Whatever is on these screws didn't, and now the bracelets have baked-on WD40 residue. I'm not sure I consider myself an expert on bracelets, but considering I've now stripped at least 8 screw-heads, baked WD40 onto them, and still can't get the screws out, I'm guessing these are what most people would consider "ruined".

I don't own an ultrasonic cleaner, anyway, so...

Look, everyone, forget I posted any pics of the bracelets, either the aftermarket Strapcode bracelets with their self-loosening screws, or the extra-crispy Presidents with their impossible-to-loosen screws. The point isn't the $h1tty bracelets I'm currently stuck with.

The point is the watch is thin.

The 'actual' bracelets, when I get them, should be A) better quality, B) oyster style, C) tapering, D) not have loctite on the screws, and E) have end-links which match the lugs better than these do, since they're for the Seiko SKX023, all assuming my factory does what I asked them to, which on any given day is about an 80% chance, at best.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

docvail said:


> Long story. Short version, I couldn't get the screw bars out of them. Stripped a few heads trying. Figured, must be loctite, the tough stuff.
> 
> Boiled them. Nothing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this&#8230;and it's not limited to president style bracelets. I have an OEM bracelet that I've been p*ssing around with for 7 months trying to get the screws out so I can remove a few links.

Tried just using 2 screwdrivers and no budge. Then tried hot water, hot soapy water, boiling water, and soaking in stuff called PB penetrating catalyst that left the house smelling like an oil refinery for 3 days. No budge.

Next up was going to be the 500 degree oven but your experience saved me from going through that nosebleed. I wonder if the loctite re-solidified when the bracelet cooled? On the other hand, I'm not sure how you would simultaneously hold 500 degree metal along with 2 small screwdrivers.

I read somewhere that acetone will dissolve the tough loctite so that's probably my next attempt.

Let me know if you figure it out because if the acetone fails, I may try to rent a flame thrower at the Army-Navy Surplus Store and that couldn't possibly end well.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Topspin917 said:


> Thanks for posting this&#8230;and it's not limited to president style bracelets. I have an OEM bracelet that I've been p*ssing around with for 7 months trying to get the screws out so I can remove a few links.
> 
> Tried just using 2 screwdrivers and no budge. Then tried hot water, hot soapy water, boiling water, and soaking in stuff called PB penetrating catalyst that left the house smelling like an oil refinery for 3 days. No budge.
> 
> ...


Part of me wants to keep trying, if only because I can't stand to admit defeat.

But the reality is that the work I'd likely have to put into getting the screws out, THEN cleaning the baked-on WD40 off of them far outweighs any interest I have in actually wearing the damned things.

The only reason I put any effort into it at all was so I could wear the protos on them. The day I cooked them (and still couldn't get the damned screw out) was the day I ordered the Strapcodes, and I haven't looked back since.

I never look back, that's one of my things.


----------



## simon aus (Jan 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> Part of me wants to keep trying, if only because I can't stand to admit defeat.
> 
> But the reality is that the work I'd likely have to put into getting the screws out, THEN cleaning the baked-on WD40 off of them far outweighs any interest I have in actually wearing the damned things.
> 
> ...


sounds like you've given up.
FYI for small stuff in the past I've gotten away with heating stuff up with a small good quality soldering iron, then welding gloves on, with a friend applying a good quality heat gun once the soldering iron is removed.

i did come across one chinese bracelet once, that also had reverse threads on it.
i destroyed it before i figured that out.
i always try the tighten before loosen trick as well on stubborn stuff.

feel your pain.. that red stuff has no place on a watch.
good luck if you persist, i don't like that sort of thing beating me either
i don't give up until i've completely broken most things..!!


----------



## simon aus (Jan 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> Help what? Get the stains off, or loosen the screws?
> 
> The bracelets are useless unless I can get the screws out, so I didn't see much point in trying to get the baked-on stains off them. I have Cape Cod cloths here, and it occurred to me they might get the stains off, but I resisted the temptation to give into my curiosity, because, again, what's the point, if I can't get the screws out?
> 
> ...


and for what it's worth..
and like you say, i'm waiting for a thin watch..
something i'll actually wear and not tell people i own, sitting in a watch box until it ends up in the sales forum..

and i'm glad you're gonna release it when it's ready.
and how you want it to be..

i know which one i'm gonna order..
this isn't my first watch..
i already have several watches that can tell me the time
this thread is bookmarked, your site is bookmarked..
i'm all good to be ready when you are, i'm not in a rush and you're not building a "smart watch" i don't need

probably unlike most here, i actually really enjoy the build and design aspect of a watch i want to own and how it gets created
a lot of companies won't bother to share that information.
i'd be fine if it takes another 12 months

ok, time to log back out and keep quite from the other side of the fence..


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

docvail said:


> So this sucks...
> 
> I've got the Scorpène proto on a Strapcode bracelet. I'm at my kid's school for their spring fair. Reach up to adjust my cap - CLANK - there goes my watch, down on the floor.
> 
> ...


It passed the accidental drop test. That in itself is amazing, doc!


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

docvail said:


> The 'actual' bracelets, when I get them, should be A) better quality, B) oyster style, C) tapering, D) *not have loctite on the screws*, and E) have end-links which match the lugs better than these do, since they're for the Seiko SKX023, all assuming my factory does what I asked them to, which on any given day is about an 80% chance, at best.


Best news of the day.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

simon aus said:


> and for what it's worth..
> and like you say, i'm waiting for a thin watch..
> something i'll actually wear and not tell people i own, sitting in a watch box until it ends up in the sales forum..
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Whoah. Richard Dreyfuss saw that, went mad and made a mountain outta mashed potatoes.


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


How much do you love this pic? Awesome.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

So, I show the Nacken vintage pics to a friend, who has ninja watch skills.

Me: I'm pretty crazy about this watch, I've always loved the Marine Nationale.

Ninja Watch Guy (NWG): I'll make you one. No biggie.

Me: But you're taking food out of Chris Vail's family's mouths. Dude!

NWG: *shrugs* I'm making it man. I've kinda got to. It's like a challenge. Besides, I've got a load of old parts lying around and I like nuking bezels to see how old I can make 'em look.

Me: ER, okay (he was scaring me slightly).

So, there's no point in me getting the Nacken Vintage... but the good news? Now I can get the Oberon instead! Yay. Now I can have a _vintage sub homage watch-off_ between Chris Vail and NWG. Tune in later this year, watch fans!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> So, I show the Nacken vintage pics to a friend, who has ninja watch skills.
> 
> Me: I'm pretty crazy about this watch, I've always loved the Marine Nationale.
> 
> ...


Is NWG gonna give you 300m WR in an 11.5mm thick case with chamfered sides, a lumed bezel and lumed crown?

NTH: Ninjas take heed...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


have you considered adding geiger counter in every purchase? That glow :Q

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I gotta say Doc, you make it so difficult for me to save money.
I have attempted to stay away from most micro-brands, however I may need to make an exception for the NTH watches.
I just can't decide between the _Scorpène _or the Oberon for pre-order.
I will however need to see the case-back of both before making a decision.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

So far my resolve to keep both color commanders is holding. It's some of the other watches in my box that should be getting nervous. Just because I've been selling the watches that don't get worn and I'm getting at least one of these. ...something is going to fall out of the rotation.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ConfusedOne said:


> I gotta say Doc, you make it so difficult for me to save money.
> I have attempted to stay away from most micro-brands, however I may need to make an exception for the NTH watches.
> I just can't decide between the _Scorpène _or the Oberon for pre-order.
> I will however need to see the case-back of both before making a decision.


Same caseback for all of them.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I think I will just need to flip a coin to decide which watch to purchase.
All of them are well designed without being a complete rip-off of another watch.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Cue the music:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

hwa said:


> Cue the music:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tease, you.


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

Enough with the dancing, time to open the kimono....


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Can I suggest a better lume on the caseback?

Oh crap.. I just spilled my vodka...

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry if I've missed it but has the preorder time been announced? Looking forward to it. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Leekster said:


> Can I suggest a better lume on the caseback?
> 
> Oh crap.. I just spilled my vodka...


Yeah, how many watches have lume, in addition to on the dial, on the bezel, crown, and caseback, too? I bet not many! Could have been pretty special. Could have been a contender.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

scott59 said:


> Yeah, how many watches have lume, in addition to on the dial, on the bezel, crown, and caseback, too? I bet not many! Could have been pretty special. Could have been a contender.


Don't forget the rotor!

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

domoon said:


> Don't forget the rotor!


Don't be silly. It's not an exhibition caseback.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

scott59 said:


> Don't be silly. It's not an exhibition caseback.


Lume is so strong it glows through steel of case back


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I keep on drooling over these pictures. When are preorders?!

With this thread, I have broken the ten commandments. I have repeatedly lusted and coveted these watches.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> I keep on drooling over these pictures. When are preorders?!
> 
> With this thread, I have broken the ten commandments. I have repeatedly lusted and coveted these watches.


You also broke the eleventh commandment:

Thou shall not ask a question that has been asked and answered several times in the same thread.


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

Don´t know if others are aware but according to the Janis site;

*Photographs of prototypes expected in mid-May.*


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This is the timeline from the first page of this thread. We are past the end of April for preorders which is why I was asking. No idea where the Commander 300 and Orthos II orders are.

========================================
*Timeline*, per doc:

Mid-March (~14th) - full reveal.

End of March/Beginning of April - prototypes expected to arrive. We'll send them for photography and video right away, then blogger reviews. Hopefully we'll have full photos by mid- to late April.

Mid April/end of April - pre-orders start (but not before we begin shipping the Commander 300/Orthos II, so that people who ordered one of those will be able to redeem rewards points on our site).

Mid May/end of May - production starts.

Early September, Micros in Hong Kong, part II: Too Fat, Too Furious.

Mid- to late September - delivery.​


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> This is the timeline from the first page of this thread. We are past the end of April for preorders which is why I was asking. No idea where the Commander 300 and Orthos II orders are.
> 
> ========================================
> *Timeline*, per doc:
> ...


But it does say preorders will not start until the commander 300s are shipped. That just started. Plus, there were a few small snags. Additionally, it's all approximate.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

This is where the most recent info is found: 
Coming Soon - NTH Watches - Janis Trading Company
FAQ's about the NTH Subs, pre-order and delivery timeline. - Janis Trading Company


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Proto on the wrist


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Beautiful. Might have to sell a watch and pick two NTHs.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> Proto on the wrist


Wow


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

I think that's the picture that pushes me over the edge!|>


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Siskiyoublues said:


> I think that's the picture that pushes me over the edge!|>


And that's just the quick and dirty first photo.

I really like the contrast between the bezel and dial.


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


> I really like the contrast between the bezel and dial.


That's exactly what stuck out for me as well. 
Well shucks. This just got more complicated.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Proto on the wrist


That's one sweet piece of art!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Oberon really got me thinking with those shots, although I joined the Iconik 2 pre-order. Show some Nacken to relieve our minds please.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Really nice pic Brad. The Oberon looks super. I really like attention to detail Doc had put into this. The minute track being on its own separate smooth dial border, for example. It keeps the lines really crisp. Not trying to bash the Iconic 2, but the minute track on that one falls in and out of the dial texture, which makes it look a little choppy to me. I had wondered why doc had done it that way, and now I get it, and also why I'm not a watch designer. 

I really want a blue watch, and am holding out for the revised blue Nacken proto, or the Santa Cruz, but boy that Oberon is making it tough!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> Proto on the wrist


Simply beautiful especially the dial and subtle contrast between the bezel and dial. Just waiting for the protos on the Nacken vintage black and blue plus the Amphion vintage.

Seriously considered buying one of the 2 other microbands that preordered earlier, just glad I passed on Those.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Chris have you done any test to see how well that lume compares to say a Seiko Monster or skx007 I think you still have one or two of those still hanging around in your collection don't you?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

That dial on the Oberon does look nice!

Sorry if I've missed this, and I can't see it on the website, but which of the nth watches will have the 'waffle' effect texture? Or is it just the Oberon? 

I quite like the Amphion out of the range.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ukal said:


> That dial on the Oberon does look nice!
> 
> Sorry if I've missed this, and I can't see it on the website, but which of the nth watches will have the 'waffle' effect texture? Or is it just the Oberon?
> 
> I quite like the Amphion out of the range.


Oberon and Santa Cruz will have waffle dials. If you click each model on the website, I'm fairly certain there's a note in the description regarding dial textures.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

rpm1974 said:


> If you click each model on the website, I'm fairly certain there's a note in the description regarding dial textures.


Yes it does - my bad!

Thanks!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Chris have you done any test to see how well that lume compares to say a Seiko Monster or skx007 I think you still have one or two of those still hanging around in your collection don't you?


Actually, I don't, and so no, I haven't.

I'm shy about getting into lume-tests and lume-comparisons, for lots of reasons.

First off, I realized there's no arguing with anyone who thinks Seiko is impossible to beat in any way, whether it's in 'bang-for-the-buck', or 'lumosity'. You know how many people feel that way? A lot. Life's too short.

Secondly, there's no 'universal standard' for lume, at least none that I'm aware of. I can tell my factory to use C1 or C3, but I can't specify that the lume has to deliver so many lumens after so many hours in the dark, following so much time under an XX-watt bulb at N distance, etc, etc, etc.

The unfortunate truth is that your mileage truly will vary, depending on several factors, such that two entirely reasonable people can come to vastly different opinions about the same watch.

I didn't pay close attention to the Hexa F74 project, but I'm aware that there was some dust-up regarding the lume, and Hexa made an attempt to please people by replacing dials.

I won't be doing that, and so I don't want to get into it.

I can guarantee WR, because it's measurable and there's a universal standard for measuring it. I can guarantee the specs of the movement, because the manufacturer states what those specs are. I can't and won't get into guarantees regarding lume.

All I can do is point to past productions as evidence of what my factory can deliver, and tell you that I know some of the other brands my factory produces (without telling you their names), and that our lume is going to be strong, but even at that, I'm relying on people to take me at my word, or to at least understand that there's a limit to what I can guarantee.

If you're buying a watch because of the lume, there are other watches and brands which make the lume their main selling point. I'm not.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

docvail said:


> Actually, I don't, and so no, I haven't.
> 
> I'm shy about getting into lume-tests and lume-comparisons, for lots of reasons.
> 
> ...


No worries i was just trying to get a frame of reference vs something that i was familiar with. I like good Lume but it doesnt need to be a flashlight. Thanks for the context in your response.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks for drowning me in words. I'll remember that the next time I want to ask you a question.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> No worries i was just trying to get a frame of reference vs something that i was familiar with. I like good Lume but it doesnt need to be a flashlight. Thanks for the context in your response.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Tell you what, when I buy mine and get it I'll take a pic next to my Seiko monster and you can decide then. To me lume is cool but I'll spend way more time looking at the watch in a lighted area.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

My birthday is tomorrow and I heard doc is going to get me a pic of the Santa Cruz prototype!

Ok, that's a lie, but it is what I'm going to wish for when I blow out the candles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Proto on the wrist


That's just cool!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rbesass said:


> Tell you what, when I buy mine and get it I'll take a pic next to my Seiko monster and you can decide then. To me lume is cool but I'll spend way more time looking at the watch in a lighted area.


The Casio digital would do much the same thing in daylight yet here we are following the 3000 Post thread. We've all got things that we're looking for that are important to us. But I will take you up on your offer of comparison photos.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> My birthday is tomorrow and I heard doc is going to get me a pic of the Santa Cruz prototype!
> 
> Ok, that's a lie, but it is what I'm going to wish for when I blow out the candles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always wish for the power to kill people with my mind.

Been making that wish for the last 40 years, and the closest I've come is seeing the cousin who used to beat up on me when we were kids lose his hair.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

If the **** lume is bright enough to set off Geiger counters or give people the impression that they're undergoing the Battle of Britain with all the watches acting as searchlights rotating at night looking for enemy bombers, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

Woah... Is this thread a sticky yet?


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm still working on narrowing it down... and am afraid to ask what I hope is a simple lume question...
So far I'm tending towards the vintage models, but am hoping for just an opinion (no specs, no details, just any thoughts) on the vintage lume. I've got a couple of other watches with vintage lume and in most cases the lume is so "dim" as to be nearly impossible to see in the dark. So, my opinion query is: I'm expecting vintage lume to be dimmer, but do "you" (Doc or anyone who's seen one) think that the vintage lume is relatively easy to see in the dark? Doesn't matter if you think it's bright or not, nor which # it is... just "do you find it readable at night"? Thanks

I'm also really liking the Nacken Vintage models -- the bezel on the black is sweet, and that blue one!!!! But it seems that that blue doesn't have a date option, and I was leaning towards wanting a date, so I'm thinking about giving up on the date... sigh, but that blue dial and bezel!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Chris have you done any test to see how well that lume compares to say a Seiko Monster or skx007 I think you still have one or two of those still hanging around in your collection don't you?


I should be getting my hands on this prototype in the next few weeks and I do have a Monster that I can take a photo next to if you like. My photography skills are not great but it should give you a rough idea.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Rusty is getting the Nacken by the weekend, so expect pics of gators. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

docvail said:


> ilitig8 said:
> 
> 
> > It is designed as a copy of the straps Marine Nationale Divers made from rescue chute elastic straps, famously found on the Marine National Milsubs. It is also being recreated by Tudor for the new bronze Black Bay.
> ...


Gents, the elastic parachute strap was not used on the wrist! it was only used to fasten a watch case to the navigation board, on the wrist the watches were worn on the metal bracelet or on a perlon strap, seeing someone wearing a Sublike watch with a parachute strap would make an oldtimer grin!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> I'm still working on narrowing it down... and am afraid to ask what I hope is a simple lume question...
> So far I'm tending towards the vintage models, but am hoping for just an opinion (no specs, no details, just any thoughts) on the vintage lume. I've got a couple of other watches with vintage lume and in most cases the lume is so "dim" as to be nearly impossible to see in the dark. So, my opinion query is: I'm expecting vintage lume to be dimmer, but do "you" (Doc or anyone who's seen one) think that the vintage lume is relatively easy to see in the dark? Doesn't matter if you think it's bright or not, nor which # it is... just "do you find it readable at night"? Thanks
> 
> I'm also really liking the Nacken Vintage models -- the bezel on the black is sweet, and that blue one!!!! But it seems that that blue doesn't have a date option, and I was leaning towards wanting a date, so I'm thinking about giving up on the date... sigh, but that blue dial and bezel!


Vintage lume.




























Plus more pics (of the protos) here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-...ocvail-2914058-post28266306.html#post28266306

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

that nacken vintage blue... !!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just looking at the pictures reminds me of the scene in 2001 A Space Odyssey.


----------



## Outdoorsman1234 (Apr 21, 2016)

Does anyone else wake up every morning and check this thread just in case they missed an email from Janis Trading Co?....


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

I check it waiting for some more pics of the Nacken Blue!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I check it to see if that kill people with my mind power is working yet.

It's not.

Sigh...


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

docvail said:


> I check it to see if that kill people with my mind power is working yet.
> 
> It's not.
> 
> Sigh...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I check this daily so to catch the announcement when preorders are open so I can beat the mad rush. Given that there is a lot of interest, there's a good chance the good Doctor may run out of specific models fast.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am also equally sure that there will be a lot of girly screams when preorders are open.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Outdoorsman1234 said:


> Does anyone else wake up every morning and check this thread just in case they missed an email from Janis Trading Co?....


Yes, I do. 

Somehow, I am not ashame to admit it. :-d


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> I am also equally sure that there will be a lot of girly screams when preorders are open.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

JakeJD said:


>


Hey I have that same shirt and tie... Aw crap. I should diet.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> I check it to see if that kill people with my mind power is working yet.
> 
> It's not.
> 
> Sigh...


Seems like you're gaining skills with your mental hair removal. Stop it. I tired of having to put sunscreen on the top of my head. Probably shouldn't have bought a convertible.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> Seems like you're gaining skills with your mental hair removal. Stop it. I tired of having to put sunscreen on the top of my head. Probably should have bought a convertible.


But did you feel ill at all, or any weakness? I was concentrating really hard...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> But did you feel ill at all, or any weakness? I was concentrating really hard...
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I was a little gassy earlier and my pee smelled very bad but I attributed that to eating a ton of asparagus. Now I'm not so sure. The gas was definitely just steamed cabbage... I am a little dizzy now could be ambien? I don't know. Doc how many watches was I supposed to buy? And quit messing with my hair.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jblaine said:


> I was a little gassy earlier and my pee smelled very bad but I attributed that to eating a ton of asparagus. Now I'm not so sure. The gas was definitely just steamed cabbage... I am a little dizzy now could be ambien? I don't know. Doc how many watches was I supposed to buy? And quit messing with my hair.


It's working...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> It's working...
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I just farted and the cat left the room in discussed. I'd say there are serious dark powers being enacted right now.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Discussed the sour quality of the wind???



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> Discussed the sour quality of the wind???
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was hot. She ran away as a primal instinct to not suffer any irreparable damage. I was unfortunately to close to ground zero. Only time will tell what permanent damage was sustained.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Jeez, would you sell these people some watches already!!!!! It is sad to see grown men cry and many are technically past the whimper stage and no the "I got something in my eye" excuse ain't viable here.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I do hope (not asking or suggesting) that Doc doesn't surprise us at 5 a.m. Warning ahead of time like Doug did made a 5 a.m. alarm a bit easier than if it had been a surprise email. But I'm still not narrowed down to only two, let alone only one, yet. So tough to narrow it down.....


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

jblaine said:


> I just farted and the cat left the room in discussed. I'd say there are serious dark powers being enacted right now.


This thread is definitely getting weird.

Doc should post more wrist shots quick.

Skip


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Interest is strong enough with this one. The wrist shot pictures from lucky b***** are just adding to the already strong interest. 

Doc has a runaway seller with this one. 

Until then, posters need to entertain themselves if only to restrain their giddy anticipation and girly squeals when the NTH subs do come out. 

When I said girly squeals for preorders, one wonders what will happen when the products arrive? Jumping up and down and emitting inarticulate squeaks of joy?

A lot of guys will be turning in their man cards when the products are delivered. No question.

And, yes, looks like I'll be part of that crew.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

ilitig8 said:


> Jeez, would you sell these people some watches already!!!!! It is sad to see grown men cry and many are technically past the whimper stage and no the "I got something in my eye" excuse ain't viable here.


What literally every post in this thread actually means:


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Some thoughts…

Firstly, this watch isn’t for me. That is to say, I won’t be buying it. For that reason, hopefully this can sound fairly unbiased.

I mostly stayed away from this thread because I’m not in the market for a sub homage. The ‘diver’ slots in my collection are already covered, and the divers I tend to lean towards don’t tend to be vintage Submariner styled. Out of all of the Nth range, the Oberon is probably the one I am drawn to least. Why? Well, I’ve grown to dislike Arabic numeral hour markers on my watches. I can handle them on my Nighthawk (12 and 6) and on my Seagull 1963 (2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12) but to be honest I’d prefer it if they weren’t there too. Also, I’ve never been a fan of Mercedes hands. That does still leave quite a few options open in the Nth range though, which is good.

With that out of the way…what do I think? It’s a really nice watch. The 40mm size is great for me, and I assume many other people as there tends to be a fairly vocal group who want micro brands to make a dive watch with a smaller diameter. The lack of crown guards adds to the vintage feel that this was has. I was very impressed with the first profile shot that was posted on here. Micros often get stick for being a bit on the chunky side, but that’s not the case here. The lugs curve nicely so it sits on the wrist well. I haven’t changes straps (though the drilled lugs are always a bonus) mainly because I like it on the rubber strap. The look works well, and it smells fantastic. I think it’s supposed to be vanilla scented but it smells more like cape cod polishing cloths to me – and that’s a good thing. The renders make these watches look good on a bracelet, and that would always be my preference, so I hope they live up to the standards of the watch.

For a prototype the watch is very good quality. It has a solid feel to it, there are no imperfections on the dial, the brushing is smooth and the case edges and lugs are crisp. It seems like this proto is much better quality than the Acionna prototype I now own – and although I no longer have it, it does feel like it might even be better than the production Acionna too.

So, even though I wouldn’t buy one, I would happily recommend it to anyone who asked for my opinion on it.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

And some pics


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

SaoDavi said:


> Out of curiosity, why are you baking the bracelets? Does it test some elements of quality or do you just hate president bracelets?


He just likes to hear them scream...


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Why does the Oberon always have much nicer photos...I love the Nacken, but now I'm turning toward the 3-6-9...


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> I never look back, that's one of my things.


Me too, old football injury fused my neck vertebra. Couldn't look back even if I wanted.b-)


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

kelt said:


> Gents, the elastic parachute strap was not used on the wrist! it was only used to fasten a watch case to the navigation board, on the wrist the watches were worn on the metal bracelet or on a perlon strap, seeing someone wearing a Sublike watch with a parachute strap would make an oldtimer grin!


Well that's a damn shame. I'm still gonna wear mine on the wrist 'cos it's a great look and the straps are comfy. There's no rule against evolution of usage is there?


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

So, we know the Oberon will withstand 30 atmospheres, but will it withstand having it's head crushed by The Mountain that Rides?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kelt said:


> Gents, the elastic parachute strap was not used on the wrist! it was only used to fasten a watch case to the navigation board, on the wrist the watches were worn on the metal bracelet or on a perlon strap, seeing someone wearing a Sublike watch with a parachute strap would make an oldtimer grin!





synaptyx said:


> Well that's a damn shame. I'm still gonna wear mine on the wrist 'cos it's a great look and the straps are comfy.


And because you'd look silly walking around with a navigation board attached to your mid-section.

Not sure what the oldtimers would make of that one, but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't like it...


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey hey hey.
Whatever happened to that Santa Cruz? 
I need reassurances that I knew what I wanted all along after seeing all these incredible Oberon pictures.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Siskiyoublues said:


> Hey hey hey.
> Whatever happened to that Santa Cruz?
> I need reassurances that I knew what I wanted all along after seeing all these incredible Oberon pictures.


You're not the only one anxiously waiting on that one. I think I read somewhere on this crazytrain that Chris is expecting V2 prototypes (including Santa Cruz) next week... He'll slap me if I'm wrong.

I expect we'll be equally as impressed with the Santa Cruz as the Oberon. That texture... mmm... waffles.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

He will slap you regardless...

;-)



rpm1974 said:


> He'll slap me if I'm wrong.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

synaptyx said:


> Well that's a damn shame. I'm still gonna wear mine on the wrist 'cos it's a great look and the straps are comfy. There's no rule against evolution of usage is there?


Evolution, damn straight. These straps are A Thing now, the old timers should be proud their innovation got adopted by a bunch of watch fans who think they're deeply cool.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> You're not the only one anxiously waiting on that one. I think I read somewhere on this crazytrain that Chris is expecting V2 prototypes (including Santa Cruz) next week... He'll slap me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I expect we'll be equally as impressed with the Santa Cruz as the Oberon. That texture... mmm... waffles.


You know Chris already received the v2 protos. He's just hiding them from us for no particular reason.

I just felt some heartburn.....Damn you and your superpowers Doc!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I want a mugshot of Doc's latest escapade because it's obvious to anyone that he's been arrested for babbling incoherently at a storefront. 

Crazy hair sticking every which way and all. 

That's the only reason he's holding back on pictures and preorders. Right, right?


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

Pretty sure that makes the Santa Cruz still....

VAPORWARE....!?!?


sorry Dec!


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Some thoughts&#8230;
> 
> Micros often get stick for being a bit on the chunky side, but that's not the case here.


I chuckled a little on this part

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Forever8895 said:


> Why does the Oberon always have much nicer photos...I love the Nacken, but now I'm turning toward the 3-6-9...


Yes, the Oberon seems to look better and better with each new pic .....

I really like the contrast between the dial markings and the bezel ones. Also that little bit of colour, on the name, really makes it pop !

Add the textured, waffle dial, and Doc's really got something special there !

I don't know, the others look a bit plain .... maybe the Vintage Amphion might be nice, since it too has a bit of colour.

The Santa Cruz is another unknown still, but I don't fancy the white dial.

Was expecting a lot more pics from Brad, though ........ :-s

Regards,


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Brad is the one who has the Oberon so all the pictures are from him!

I would like to see more of the Nacken and Scorpene!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

kelt said:


> Gents, the elastic parachute strap was not used on the wrist! it was only used to fasten a watch case to the navigation board, on the wrist the watches were worn on the metal bracelet or on a perlon strap, seeing someone wearing a Sublike watch with a parachute strap would make an oldtimer grin!


Well, some of these elastic reserve parachute straps might certainly have been used to attach the watches to the navigation boards, true enough .....

However there is quite a bit of info out there that says quite a few of these reserve 'chute straps were fashioned into very usable, and practical watch straps, not only by the MN combat divers themselves, but also by members of the French army, as well.

There has been quite a bit of interest in these straps, in lots of the forums, with lots of lovely pics too, from quite a few years back, and lots of renewed interest recently, too. Probably also what prompted Tudor to come out with their interpretation of this bit of history in their new fabric strap provided with the new BB Bronze ?

Some of these watch straps have also been purchased from military surplus stores.

Whatever, they really look cool on the snowflakes, too !!! b-)

..... and they will look great on these NTHs, no doubt about it !

Regards,


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> Well, some of these elastic reserve parachute straps might certainly have been used to attach the watches to the navigation boards, true enough .....
> 
> However there is quite a bit of info out there that says quite a few of these reserve 'chute straps were fashioned into very usable, and practical watch straps, not only by the MN combat divers themselves, but also by members of the French army, as well.
> 
> ...


In the 1970s, these elastic straps were used not only on the backup chute but also on the bag of the main freefall chute, since the maintenance and packing of parachute was carried out by specific teams within each paratrooper unit there was plenty of these being used for other purposes.

In the 1990, the Armée de terre enlarged its own diving school, a batch (1000) of diving watches made by Bianchi in Marseille were delivered with perlon strap, all the Army diving Instructors had trained at the navy school in Toulon and the use of the green/brown elastic band followed, to be being noticed a decade later on watch forums.

Some shops catering in sport/military equipment like Doursoux, Outremer and USMC used to have such products.

Tudor is wrong in the details, the Rolex and Tudor Submariners used by the French armed forces were standard pieces bought "off the shelf" from French retailers, these watches came with their bracelets contrary to Tudor claim.

A non adjustable elastic band is not user friendly, the same band can't be comfy on the bare wrist and hold the watch secured on a decent wetsuit, a longer band is needed for a dry suit but If you like it by all means, wear it.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

docvail said:


> And because you'd look silly walking around with a navigation board attached to your mid-section.
> 
> Not sure what the oldtimers would make of that one, but I'm pretty sure they wouldn't like it...


The navigation board was secured by a lanyard with a quick snap on buckle attached to a D ring of the diver's harness, not on the waist.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kelt said:


> The navigation board was secured by a lanyard with a quick snap on buckle attached to a D ring of the diver's harness, not on the waist.


Where would Synaptyx wear a navigation board or attach it if he wasn't diving, and not wearing a diver's harness, but instead was just walking around?

Knowing he's a practical lad, I imagine he'd want his hands to be free, so he wouldn't carry it or want it strapped to his wrist, so my guess is he'd find a way to attach it to his mid section.

Humor gets recognized in 3...2...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> Yes, the Oberon seems to look better and better with each new pic .....
> 
> I really like the contrast between the dial markings and the bezel ones. Also that little bit of colour, on the name, really makes it pop !
> 
> ...


More pics will be forthcoming. I just need to get a chance. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Well good news for all if those after a naken modern... Sadly due to unforseen bloody legal costs in buying a house I'm going to have to back out if buying one... So one more up for grabs come pre order day! Ilk still be religiously checking here everyday waiting for more pics if what I can't have though!


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

docvail said:


> Where would Synaptyx wear a navigation board or attach it if he wasn't diving, and not wearing a diver's harness, but instead was just walking around?
> 
> Knowing he's a practical lad, I imagine he'd want his hands to be free, so he wouldn't carry it or want it strapped to his wrist, so my guess is he'd find a way to attach it to his mid section.
> 
> ...


You have me at a disadvantage here, I participate to learn and communicate on watches, not so much to chitchat and occupy iddle time hence me missing your humour.

The original straps long enough to fit a polar bear can be found in "as new" condition on the net, one euro apiece.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

kelt said:


> The original straps long enough to fit a polar bear can be found in "as new" condition on the net, one euro apiece.


Can you give some directions where can we find them for that cheap? I would get some and modify.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Can you give some directions where can we find them for that cheap? I would get some and modify.


Search on EBay.fr for "Lot d'Elastiques de rappel pour parachute Français TAP EFA Pilote EPI".

It's "new old stock", meaning parts leftover from when these parachutes were still in service 25 years ago, how much elasticity is left in them is questionable, I lost most of mine in less time!


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks cool to me and it's quite comfortable.









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

skipwilliams said:


> This thread is definitely getting weird.
> 
> Doc should post more wrist shots quick.


Getting? I'd say it's definitely gotten.

Oberon texture super sexy but Nacken vintage blue is still holding out for me.... Close race tho.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

More Oberon shots as promised









Waffle









Slim









Brushing


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> More Oberon shots as promised
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics! Love the polished beveled transition from the horizontal to vertical. I also like the lengthwise brushing on top versus the downwards brushing on the sides. I think I read somewhere earlier in this thread that it will all be lengthwise on the production models, but I like this look.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

As much as I like the Oberon, I'm still holding out for pics of the Amphion Modern and Vintage before I make up my mind.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> As much as I like the Oberon, I'm still holding out for pics of the Amphion Modern and Vintage before I make up my mind.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


I'm also curious about the Amphion Vintage. I like sword hands because they're so practical and I'm intrigued to see what the "black sandpaper" dial looks like. Hoping it has a texture that provides an alternative to that beautiful waffle. Looking forward to the happy challenge of deciding on which I'd prefer.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> As much as I like the Oberon, I'm still holding out for pics of the Amphion Modern and Vintage before I make up my mind.


Yes, I'm almost completely sold on the Oberon, but am still really wanting to see the revised Amphion Vintage.

The light grey dial on the version one, was a complete disaster ! Nothing like the renders .....

Here's hoping that this new version will have the bezel a slightly lighter shade than the black sandpaper dial !

Then, I might have a problem deciding between the two !

Regards,


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> More Oberon shots as promised
> 
> Waffle


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

That´s a very elegant slim profile, can´t wait to see it with the NTH logo´d crown.

What are the odds we´ll see the Santa Cruz early next week?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok folks. Don't be an idiot stormtrooper. This IS the sub homage you're looking for. Since hwa and bradwatch have done full reviews, I'll just summarize my thoughts.










The finishing is superb. The chamfers add to the already slim profile and are crisp and clean. If I didn't know this was a prototype, I'd never have guessed it wasn't a production piece.










I can't get over how slim this thing is. I'd swear it was quartz-driven. In fact, when I sent a wrist pic to my brother-in-law (a dive master and instructor) his first question was "Battery?"










You've seen lume pics already but I can't help but post another. This one was taken after walking inside and taking a few pics in the late evening sun (indirect). If it's anything like the Phantom, I expect I'll be able to read it when I wake up in the morning.










I love the simple caseback text. It definitely nods to the vintage submariner and fits the feel of the watch perfectly.










If anyone is looking for a rubber strap, I certainly suggest you check out one of these from Chris. It's just pliable enough to be comfortable yet sturdy. And of course the vanilla scent is lovely.










So yea... If you've been looking for a sub homage that's worlds better than the run-of-the-mill Parnis or Invicta but don't want to wait for an MKII (and pay twice as much) and you like your subs thin, don't miss the preorder on these. These ARE the subs you're looking for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I swear, sometimes it's just too easy...



rpm1974 said:


> I'd sewer it was quart-driven.











Are you taking drunk-typing lessons from Andrew or what?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I swear, sometimes it's just too easy...
> 
> View attachment 8117410
> 
> ...


Dammit...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> I swear, sometimes it's just too easy...
> 
> View attachment 8117410
> 
> ...





rpm1974 said:


> Dammit...


Missed a spot...



rpm1974 said:


> I'd swear it was quart-driven.


Really is amazing I don't have more friends...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Missed a spot...
> 
> Really is amazing I don't have more friends...


Hey. This not-a-review review WAS posted after a couple pints of craft beer. That's a quart, right?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Hey. This not-a-review reciew WAS posted after a couple pints of craft beer. That's a quart, right?


Oh yeah. You're definitely quart-driven at this point...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

You've gotta love drilled lugs.










Note: the bracelet is from Strapcode so the fit isn't perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> You've gotta love drilled lugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see it on a brown strap!


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

That's the one for me. The Näcken Modern. 

Can't wait for the pre order

Skip


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Being a thin watch I'd guess it'll fit nicely on a bund. Is anyone holding the prototype happen to have a 20mm bund strap in their storage?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Another shot of the Nacken Modern prototype on brown leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Are there photo's of any other prototypes available? 

I'm waiting on my Commander but interested by a Nackan Vintage and Blue but would like to see the reality not the renders.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> Are there photo's of any other prototypes available?
> 
> I'm waiting on my Commander but interested by a Nackan Vintage and Blue but would like to see the reality not the renders.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-new-line-sub-homages-janis-trading-docvail-2914058-272.html
here you go. It is noted that the 2nd prototypes of Blue and Vintage Nacken will be different.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Forever8895 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-new-line-sub-homages-janis-trading-docvail-2914058-272.html
> here you go. It is noted that the 2nd prototypes of Blue and Vintage Nacken will be different.


Blue and Vintage prototypes not yet produced?


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Proco2020 said:


> Blue and Vintage prototypes not yet produced?












Blue is the 1st, Vintage is the 3rd from the left.

The Blue bezel and dial will be matched. The Vintage's dial will become darker


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I checked the latest Nacken photos and guess what I think I was secretly converted to Oberon. Waffle dial adds a lot of character...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm waiting for pictures of the full line before making a final decision, but I have definitely formed some options based on what I have seen so far. 

When I first voted in Doc's poll, I voted for the Amphion Modern. Now I'm leaning a little more towards the Amphion Vintage or one of the two Nakens. We'll see what happens when the next group of updated prototypes are revealed.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Forever8895 said:


> Blue is the 1st, Vintage is the 3rd from the left.
> 
> The Blue bezel and dial will be matched. The Vintage's dial will become darker


Thank you for the assist, sir.

Indeed, I am expecting updated versions of all 8 prototypes, which will hopefully arrive this week.

Visual differences you may expect include:


The blue dial should be a closer match to the blue bezel.


The dials of the vintage Nacken black and vintage Amphion will both be black, not the gray color they are in the above pic.


We may see a slightly different shade of lume for the two vintage Nacken models.


The lume pips on all the bezels will hopefully match the hour markers and hands.


The bracelets will all be oyster style, tapering from 20mm at the lugs to 18mm at the clasp.


Lumed crown logos.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey, I'm stuck in El Salvador picking up a plane from the depot. Don't start anything until I get back. 

But I did spend the day on the forum, and talked my First Officer into buying an NTH, so there's that...

And before anyone starts getting all ''why is the depot in El Salvador'' on me, there are depots all over the place. Hong Kong, Greensboro, Miami, Atlanta, Minneapolis, etc. I just got stuck at the wrong one.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

dmjonez said:


> Hey, I'm stuck in El Salvador picking up a plane from the depot. Don't start anything until I get back.
> 
> But I did spend the day on the forum, and talked my First Officer into buying an NTH, so there's that...
> 
> And before anyone starts getting all ''why is the depot in El Salvador'' on me, there are depots all over the place. Hong Kong, Greensboro, Miami, Atlanta, Minneapolis, etc. I just got stuck at the wrong one.


I think in New York they say you are picking up "de pot". You must be using the French word...
That stuff is illegal to bring in by plane you know... Even from Salvador...or Hong Kong.

I think that bar in Salvador "Lips".. was pretty good. At least that's what I heard.

Sounds like it will be another week more for the preorder.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Leekster said:


> I think in New York they say you are picking up "de pot". You must be using the French word...
> That stuff is illegal to bring in by plane you know... Even from Salvador...or Hong Kong.
> 
> I think that bar in Salvador "Lips".. was pretty good. At least that's what I heard.
> ...


Yeah, it looks like we're spending the night. I'll go have a look for the bar, but I'm advised it might not be advisable to wander around San Salvador in the dark. But I did wear a cheap watch, just in case. To bad I didn't wear my Orthos. You can use that as a weapon...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Yeah, it looks like we're spending the night. I'll go have a look for the bar, but I'm advised it might not be advisable to wander around San Salvador in the dark. But I did wear a cheap watch, just in case. To bad I didn't wear my Orthos. You can use that as a weapon...


Docvail industries does not advise nor does it take any responsibility for any injuries sustained while attempting to use an Orthos as a weapon. We recommend you consider Invicta-chuks instead, or if you can convince him to come along, this Chuck:


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Chuck Norris wears DmJonez pajamas....

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Leekster said:


> Chuck Norris wears DmJonez pajamas....
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Pffft!

You're telling me if Chuck Norris walked up to you and demanded your pajamas, you wouldn't give them to him?

Puh-leeze...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Pffft!
> 
> You're telling me if Chuck Norris walked up to you and demanded your pajamas, you wouldn't give them to him?
> 
> Puh-leeze...


Heck, I'd fight back....just so I could say I lost to Chuck Norris.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I checked the latest Nacken photos and guess what I think I was secretly converted to Oberon. Waffle dial adds a lot of character...


Converted? I'm doing both. These are just too cool.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Heck, I'd fight back....just so I could say I lost to Chuck Norris.


The point is, eventually Chuck has all the pajamas.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

docvail said:


> The point is, eventually Chuck has all the pajamas.


That could be a good signature as well...  Lol.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Can someone tell me why there is a £20 price difference between the Amphion Modern and Vintage? Nothing that will break the bank but just curious.


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

bobski said:


> Can someone tell me why there is a £20 price difference between the Amphion Modern and Vintage? Nothing that will break the bank but just curious.


The Modern has applied markers and the Vintage has printed markers

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

arrvoo said:


> The Modern has applied markers and the Vintage has printed markers
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Very useful, thanks.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

THIS !



docvail said:


> I am expecting updated versions of all 8 prototypes, which will hopefully arrive this week.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Converted? I'm doing both. These are just too cool.


I hope I can stop myself doing that. I just got a Citizen Signature Grand Touring as a result of sleepless, pointless, tired internet surfing while my consciousness completely disabled. Hence timing is important for pre-orders Doc


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I hope I can stop myself doing that. I just got a Citizen Signature Grand Touring as a result of sleepless, pointless, tired internet surfing while my consciousness completely disabled. Hence timing is important for pre-orders Doc


I just sold my Citizen Grand Classic so I would have funds for the new NTH.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I just sold one of my kidneys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My son doesn't need tuition for college. College? Pfft. I'll get all five.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> My son doesn't need tuition for college. College? Pfft. I'll get all five.


I heard watchmaking school is nearly free. Give him something to practice on.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

taike said:


> I heard watchmaking school is nearly free. Give him something to practice on.


Actually, I think the better watchmaking schools are entirely free. The Rolex school here in PA, and the Patek school in NY are both tuition-free. I'm pretty sure the other PA schools are free as well.

And no, there's no requirement for graduates to work for Rolex or Patek upon graduation. New grads are completely free to work anywhere they please, to include hanging out their shingle as an independent.

Not a bad deal, eh?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Actually, I think the better watchmaking schools are entirely free. The Rolex school here in PA, and the Patek school in NY are both tuition-free. I'm pretty sure the other PA schools are free as well.
> 
> And no, there's no requirement for graduates to work for Rolex or Patek upon graduation. New grads are completely free to work anywhere they please, to include hanging out their shingle as an independent.
> 
> Not a bad deal, eh?


Do they give out free watches upon graduation too??


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> Actually, I think the better watchmaking schools are entirely free. The Rolex school here in PA, and the Patek school in NY are both tuition-free. I'm pretty sure the other PA schools are free as well.
> 
> And no, there's no requirement for graduates to work for Rolex or Patek upon graduation. New grads are completely free to work anywhere they please, to include hanging out their shingle as an independent.
> 
> Not a bad deal, eh?


I should have gone to watchmaking school. I have a degree in history and work in sales. Oh to be young again.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

7k in tools and 3600 hours says you can build your own how ever you want it. At least the movement. Dials...oh boy some fun but expensive options there


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Do they give out free watches upon graduation too??


Not exactly, but almost. As he was graduating, the Rolex school allowed a watchmaker I know to acquire this exquisite Tudor chronograph for a very nominal ~$300 administration fee...










I snapped that as I was in his shop one day, and it is exquisite, take my word on it. It's a somewhat rare version of a model they made a some years ago.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Not exactly, but almost. As he was graduating, the Rolex school allowed a watchmaker I know to acquire this exquisite Tudor chronograph for a very nominal ~$300 administration fee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I just got a job from college with no hope of being able to afford one of those!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Not exactly, but almost. As he was graduating, the Rolex school allowed a watchmaker I know to acquire this exquisite Tudor chronograph for a very nominal ~$300 administration fee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here we go, Tudor Geneve ref. 20300, produced ~2014. Used will run you ~$2k.

Tudor Chronograph Automatik (LC100) for $2,033 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24

It cost him about $300, if I'm remembering what he told me correctly.

Beats a stick in the eye, that's for sure.

Come to think of it, it beats the $h1t out of the stupid piece of paper Penn State gave me.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Um, er, if the pre-orders take another month I might then be able to afford one -- so take your time, Doc.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> Um, er, if the pre-orders take another month I might then be able to afford one -- so take your time, Doc.


+1


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

As I've not been keeping up with this thread for awhile can anyone tell me the current status on when the pre-order starts? Last time I checked it was supposed to be about now? :think:


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> As I've not been keeping up with this thread for awhile can anyone tell me the current status on when the pre-order starts? Last time I checked it was supposed to be about now? :think:


No worries. Doc have not confirm the preorder date yet.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No worries. Doc have not confirm the preorder date yet.


|>


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

docvail said:


> Actually, I think the better watchmaking schools are entirely free. The Rolex school here in PA, and the Patek school in NY are both tuition-free. I'm pretty sure the other PA schools are free as well.
> 
> And no, there's no requirement for graduates to work for Rolex or Patek upon graduation. New grads are completely free to work anywhere they please, to include hanging out their shingle as an independent.
> 
> Not a bad deal, eh?


Now if those independents could only buy spare parts. That's a big problem, isn't it?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

skipwilliams said:


> Now if those independents could only buy spare parts. That's a big problem, isn't it?


I don't think so, but I may be wrong.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

patiently waiting...it's getting hard to decide what to get rid off to jump into the nth!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nacken likes a Schmato


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Beats a stick in the eye, that's for sure.
> 
> Come to think of it, it beats the $h1t out of the stupid piece of paper Penn State gave me.


Don't be ungrateful.

Parole is an important step towards your rehabilitation into normal society.

Ric


----------



## Outdoorsman1234 (Apr 21, 2016)

rpm1974 said:


> Nacken likes a Schmato


That is a thing of beauty! I hate pre-sales.... I want satisfaction now!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Don't be ungrateful.
> 
> Parole is an important step towards your rehabilitation into normal society.
> 
> Ric


Ric is similar to either the Most Interesting Man in the World or Ralph Wiggum. He doesn't always post, but when he does, it's awesome.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Gents (and any ladies who inexplicably might still be following this thread)...an update/announcement...

*1. I won't be receiving the updated NTH subs prototypes until early next week (week of May 23-27). *As I've said, I'll do my best to take some decent shots of them, which I'll post as quickly as I can, but then I'll need to send them off for professional photography, which is a priority.

*2. They'll be coming with the remainder of the Orthos II / Commander 300 production, which I'll have to QC and send to my warehouse, so they can ship them all to the many people waiting, which is also a priority.* Needless to say, next week won't be a good time to try contacting me about anything, or to expect me to be monitoring the forum and/or posting much.

MY BEST GUESS RIGHT NOW IS THAT WE MAY START PRE-ORDERS THE WEEK OF MAY 30.

*3. I've tried to alert everyone to the potential difficulties which may be experienced during checkout, particularly for those who are outside the US and planning to use a credit card.*

As I've said, if you've already gone through checkout on my site, an account was automatically created for you. But if you haven't, I recommend creating your account in advance, so you're not keying in all your contact data while others are buying up all the subs.

At the same time, *I am also aware that many of you have been frantically flipping other watches and hording cash in anticipation of pre-orders starting*, and that for many of you, a pile of cash is somehow an eyesore until it's spent on a watch.

As a means of addressing both issues, *I have come up with something of a solution, for those interested...*

I have enabled the purchasing of gift certificates on my website. Purchasing a gift certificate BEFORE pre-orders begin will give you a chance to go through checkout and create your account now, making sure you can actually get through checkout without issue, AND will give you a place to put your cash so you don't do something stupid, like spend it on another watch.

If I can have your attention a little longer, here's how this works:

*Step 1* - Go to my website, and click the "Gift Certificates" link on the top navigation bar:









*Step 2* - Fill in the Gift Certificate info. You can create a GC for any dollar amount from $1 to $10,000. It does NOT matter which "Theme" you choose in the last step:









Pay no attention to the 'non-refundable' bit. If for some reason you need a refund on the GC, I assure you, you will get it.

*Step 3* - Go through checkout, and pay for the GC.

Again, part of the reason we're doing this is to make sure you can get through the website's checkout without any difficulty, so that on the day of pre-orders, you're not trying to email me to tell me you can't get through, while others are buying up all the subs.

There are only a handful of reasons why you wouldn't get through:

*1. When clicking the link to navigate from the cart to checkout, the site loops you back to the cart.* This is a browser compatibility issue, possibly having something to do with the widgets built into my site, and the only solution I know of is for you to click through again. I've never had anyone tell me that didn't work. I will have the widgets turned OFF on the day of pre-orders, in any case, but for now, if you end up back in the cart, try getting to checkout by clicking through again.

*2. You get some sort of error message at checkout.* 99.99% of all checkout issues are caused when someone has entered their billing address differently than how it appears on their credit card statement. It could be something as simple as a street abbreviation or extra/missing character. I recommend keying in the address exactly how it appears on your statement.

If that doesn't work, try a different credit card, try using a different browser or device, or try using PayPal. Those are the only payment options available. If you want to use PayPal at checkout, be aware that we will only ship to a PayPal verified address.

*Once you pay for the GC, you'll get an email, like this one:*









*Do NOT lose that email. Take note of the code in the message body. That is the code you'll need to enter to redeem the GC the next time you go through checkout.*

You may also note that the email message has an HTML file attachment. Depending on how you receive email, and your default internet browser, double-clicking on that file will either open up a web page with the GC info, or it will take you to an "invalid" page. In either case, it's a harmless file attachment, but it may cause the GC message to get stuck in your junk mail filter, so be sure to look there if you don't receive the GC email within minutes after purchase.

*Step 4* - When we start pre-orders, enter your GC code in the coupon code at checkout. This will NOT prevent you from also using any other Coupon Codes you may have. Just enter the GC code first, hit apply, then enter your coupon code, hit apply again, and you're done:


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ Not sure if it has been answered already but will there be any pricing changes? I know there's a price already on the site. Will there be any more changes to it? (in case lets say we buy a gift card for exactly $450, also is shipping extra or included?)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ Not sure if it has been answered already but will there be any pricing changes? I know there's a price already on the site. Will there be any more changes to it? (in case lets say we buy a gift card for exactly $450, also is shipping extra or included?)


All good questions, which remind me of a couple more things I may as well mention.

1. Each product page has two prices, the final retail price (higher number, gray, crossed out), and the current (or in this case, the starting, or ''early-bird'') pre-order price (big red number):









We WILL be raising the pre-order price once we start pre-orders. That $400 is just the first price tier ("early-bird"). As we sell through the number of pieces of each model available at each tier, I'll be raising the price, and making more available at the next tier up (tiers will be increments of $25).

If, for example, you planned to buy two NTH subs, each costing $400, and purchased an $800 gift certificate, but by the time you got to checkout, the total combined price was $850, you'd have to pay the additional $50 using a credit card or PayPal.

I plan to make a total of 80 pieces available at each tier, that 80 to be broken up among the subs according to the pre-order interest survey, so that the number of each model available at each tier will range from 7 to 14 pieces.

2. I recently made some changes to my shipping settings and large order discounts. The Shipping/FAQs page has been updated accordingly, with the current rates, but in a nutshell, *free shipping will kick in when the order total (net of any coupon codes applied) hits $800, and orders over $1,000 will receive an automatic 5% off. *

So, again, using the above example, let's say you had $800 worth of watches in your cart, then applied a $25 coupon, your total is now $775, and you'd be charged for shipping.

*Current shipping rates:*

USA - $10-$15 depending on order total, up to $800.

Canada - $30 for all orders up to $800.

All other countries - $35-60, depending on order total, for orders up to $800.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey doc, i see you're coming up on 15,000 posts. Isn't the traditional 15,000 post giveaway a complete set of NTH watches? 

I could swear I saw that on the Hallmark gift calendar...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Hey doc, i see you're coming up on 15,000 posts. Isn't the traditional 15,000 post giveaway a complete set of NTH watches?
> 
> I could swear I saw that on the Hallmark gift calendar...


I thought the traditional giveaway was a gift certificate for watchmaking school


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So the gift certificate is essentially a loan to NTH for an indefinite time?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> So the gift certificate is essentially a loan to NTH for an indefinite time?


Like every gift certificate / gift card in existence...


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

All gift certificates are like that, so, yes.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

docvail said:


> Come to think of it, it beats the $h1t out of *the stupid piece of paper Penn State gave me.*


I guess we can forget about this diver being a future offering from Janis Trading Company


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The gift certificate, for those of you unwilling to read between the lines, is for those of you who are so freaking insanely anxious that you cant stand the risk of having a checkout problem, despite probably having made about a zillion internet purchases already. Chris thinks hes doing you a favor; really hes just giving you an extra opportunity to drive him batsh!t crazy with your anxiety. Relax, guys, its going to be okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I noticed there are seven gift card designs. How 'final' are they? Does the 'Girl' come in both date/no date versions? When will you have photos of prototypes available? What kind of lume is on the Celebration card? How many stars will the general have? Can you send me a boy card with birthday hands? The Birthday and Celebration models seem very similar, will you list, in a painful amount of detail, the differences? Finally, I have bought from you before - can I get a discount as a repeat customer? I'll probably follow up via e-mail in a minute if you don't respond here...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^
This is like throwing chum into the waters getting the piranhas all frothy and excited.....


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Is it odd that I find your arm attractive? I'm hoping it's just the watch....


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Took me a minute to realize you're sitting on the wrong side of the car.  I assume you've got a proper vehicle with three pedals. I honestly can't imagine what it would be like to have my watch on the arm that does all the shifting. Although I'd guess there are a good number of southpaws on this side of the pond who suffer the same fate as you...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Is it odd that I find your arm attractive? I'm hoping it's just the watch....


Yes, it's odd...... :-d



blitzoid said:


> Took me a minute to realize you're sitting on the wrong side of the car.  I assume you've got a proper vehicle with three pedals. I honestly can't imagine what it would be like to have my watch on the arm that does all the shifting. Although I'd guess there are a good number of southpaws on this side of the pond who suffer the same fate as you...


He's on the correct side of the car.......b-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> The gift certificate, for those of you unwilling to read between the lines, is for those of you who are so freaking insanely anxious that you cant stand the risk of having a checkout problem, despite probably having made about a zillion internet purchases already. Chris thinks hes doing you a favor; really hes just giving you an extra opportunity to drive him batsh!t crazy with your anxiety. Relax, guys, its going to be okay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just saying...

Rather than emailing me to ask if you'll have trouble at checkout, or asking me here, maybe you could try going through, in order to see. Only way to be sure.

Instead of emailing me to ask when pre-orders will start, explaining in detail about the watches you flipped and how you're raising funds for an NTH, but there's a KonTiki (or whatever) deal you're eyeing up, maybe take the plunge on one of those GC's, if having the money in your PayPal account gets you all antsy-in-the-pantsy...

I'm not saying I spent two hours today making sure the GC thing worked in order to avoid a dozen people trying to email me the day we start pre-orders, or posting here about how my 'checkout doesn't work', but...I spent two hours today to avoid getting any of those emails, and to help any/everyone who might otherwise get stymied by my website on the big day.

If loaning me money for an indefinite period of time seems like a bad risk, uhm...what are you doing here? Not only is that every gift certificate ever, it's precisely what a pre-order is. You give me money, I give you a watch, but not now, in the future, probably 4 months from now, but maybe 5, these things happen...


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


>


I had decided I would not bother. Then you go and do this. Frakking enabler!

Frak, frak, frak.


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

OK if I´m understanding correctly the 2nd batch of protos´may arrive next week, not this week. Pre Ordering may start on or around the 30th....
I can live without the gift card shenanigans, though I appreciate the gesture can be seen as a way to ameliorate hassles on pre order day. 
I do still want to see the actual Santa Cruz very much although I´m finding my enthusiasm wanes a smidgen with each new announcement of a moved date. Obviously I get that they were only ever guides and approximations, says more about my impatience.
Thanks for the updates.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Hornet99 said:


> He's on the correct side of the car.......b-)


Nope. Case in point: b-)


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Oberon...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm happy to wait. I have purged 5 watches so far after purchasing my MMII Kingston. I need to purge 3 more to have it paid off. Then I need to sell 3 more to pay for the Rolex bracelet I bought. Then I will be ready to buy a NTH. So that said, take your time Doc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Is it odd that I find your arm attractive? I'm hoping it's just the watch....


Stop it. You're making me blush.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

blitzoid said:


> Took me a minute to realize you're sitting on the wrong side of the car.  I assume you've got a proper vehicle with three pedals. I honestly can't imagine what it would be like to have my watch on the arm that does all the shifting. Although I'd guess there are a good number of southpaws on this side of the pond who suffer the same fate as you...


I've driven cars in foreign countries where they drive on the right and the gear stick is operated by the right hand. It was odd, but it's surprisingly easy to get used to it all being the other way around.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> He's on the correct side of the car.......b-)


For a passenger.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Nacken likes a Schmato





Bradjhomes said:


>


Seeing all these NTH prototypes out there is like....










Readysteady said:


> I do still want to see the actual Santa Cruz very much although I´m finding my enthusiasm wanes a smidgen with each new announcement of a moved date.* Obviously I get that they were only ever guides* and approximations, says more about my impatience.













docvail said:


> I'm just saying...
> ...it's precisely what a pre-order is. You give me money, I give you a watch, but not now, in the future, probably 4 months from now, but maybe 5, these things happen...


C'mon Doc.... can't we do it in reverse!?!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Readysteady said:


> OK if I´m understanding correctly the 2nd batch of protos´may arrive next week, not this week. Pre Ordering may start on or around the 30th....
> I can live without the gift card shenanigans, though I appreciate the gesture can be seen as a way to ameliorate hassles on pre order day.
> I do still want to see the actual Santa Cruz very much although I´m finding my enthusiasm wanes a smidgen with each new announcement of a moved date. Obviously I get that they were only ever guides and approximations, says more about my impatience.
> Thanks for the updates.


The watches are for... ever. How is a week or two waning your enthusiasm?


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

Jguitron said:


> The watches are for... ever. How is a week or two waning your enthusiasm?


 As I said I´m impatient and don ´t like waiting around. I may decide the Santa Cruz is not for me when I see the actual watch, or something else may turn up in the interim that´s all. 
Very little in life is forever.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blitzoid said:


> Nope. Case in point: b-)
> 
> View attachment 8153434


That's not a car, is an abomination.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

blitzoid said:


> Nope. Case in point: b-)
> 
> View attachment 8153434


That's not a car, is an abomination.......;-)


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes, it's odd...... :-d
> 
> He's on the correct side of the car.......b-)


No, he's on the right side, not the correct side.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Readysteady said:


> As I said I´m impatient and don ´t like waiting around. I may decide the Santa Cruz is not for me when I see the actual watch, or something else may turn up in the interim that´s all.
> Very little in life is forever.


You need a new screen name. Maybe antsypantsy?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> No, he's on the right side, not the correct side.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


.....I give up


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> No, he's on the right side, not the correct side.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


.....I give up


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

blitzoid said:


> I honestly can't imagine what it would be like to have my watch on the arm that does all the shifting.


You probably wouldn't have to wind your automatic watches.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Has the total thickness of the watches been disclosed? I believe the 11.5mm refers to just the case - what is it expected to be to the top of the crystal?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

nyonya said:


> Has the total thickness of the watches been disclosed? I believe the 11.5mm refers to just the case - what is it expected to be to the top of the crystal?


Interestingly, 11.5mm is from back case all the way to the top of the crystal. ;-)


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Pretty sure it has been disclosed, yes.



nyonya said:


> Has the total thickness of the watches been disclosed? I believe the 11.5mm refers to just the case - what is it expected to be to the top of the crystal?


----------



## vCardinal (Jul 21, 2015)

nyonya said:


> Has the total thickness of the watches been disclosed? I believe the 11.5mm refers to just the case - what is it expected to be to the top of the crystal?


As Doc has mentioned, the thickness disclosed includes the crystal as well.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

nyonya said:


> Has the total thickness of the watches been disclosed? I believe the 11.5mm refers to just the case - what is it expected to be to the top of the crystal?


I don't have a caliper handy but this should give you a decent idea...










To my eye, it's right there between 11 and 12.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> I don't have a caliper handy but this should give you a decent idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh ... wish I could wear it now.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

The more I like these, the less likely it us that I'll have the budget to get one... Sigh... And by the time I do, the intro prices will be gone. Oh f___


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

This may have already been asked and answered, apologies if so, but how high is the raised double-domed sapphire crystal? I´m looking at the various pics but just not seeing much dome, could be just the angles? Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry if this has been asked and answered, but when does the pre-order on the gift certificates start?


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Is it just me who finds this nit-picking of every single minuscule detail absolutely ridiculous? Especially considering final design photos have yet to be released? 

I have yet to see this amount of trivial tedium in any other micro-brand development thread.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> I don't have a caliper handy but this should give you a decent idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, it's just 1mm thick! This must be an amazing feat of engineering and not me completely misreading the ruler!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Come on, the portion of the 11.5mm overall thickness attributable to the sapphire dome is NOT trivial at all! That is a crucial spec I look for in every watch I might purchase. I mean, is the crystal actually inverted or is it, you know, like 10mm of the 11.5mm? These are things people need to know.

I just looked down at the watch I'm wearing today, the Raven Deep Tech, and I'm just thinking about how much happier I would be with it if the crystal were domed a quarter of a millimeter or so.



plot said:


> Is it just me who finds this nit-picking of every single minuscule detail absolutely ridiculous? Especially considering final design photos have yet to be released?
> 
> I have yet to see this amount of trivial tedium in any other micro-brand development thread.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I wonder if anyone is going to make test whether it bends or not like iphone6+


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm in Istanbul, I'm jetlagged and drunk and I need to sleep, but it's a national holiday tomorrow and there's CRAZY TURKISH MUSIC and CAR HONKING outside my hotel window. But I have my NTH subs thread for comfort. It's a small comfort, because people with 11 total posts post stupid junk here, but at least I haven't seen anything from that dude I muted a fortnight ago.

Like, am I supposed to go out dancing or something? It sounds like snake charmer music from some Indiana Jones movie (god, I'm the most intolerant white assh*le ever, I apologize, I love world culture just not at 11:30 at night....)

So has everyone decided on their NTH sub of choice? I'm still waffling between like 3 models *at least* and maybe more.

OMG I have earplugs but really not going to make a dent in this racket.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

This may have been asked already, but what should I have for dinner? I'm torn between a sub and a chimichanga. 

On one hand, Doc is sick of the chimichanga talk, which makes me want to have one even more. 

On the other hand, I'm worried about the thickness of the sub...and that's before I even get to adding toppings/condiments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

canuck1977 said:


> I'm in Istanbul, I'm jetlagged and drunk and I need to sleep, but it's a national holiday tomorrow and there's CRAZY TURKISH MUSIC and CAR HONKING outside my hotel window. But I have my NTH subs thread for comfort. It's a small comfort, because people with 11 total posts post stupid junk here, but at least I haven't seen anything from that dude I muted a fortnight ago.
> 
> Like, am I supposed to go out dancing or something? It sounds like snake charmer music from some Indiana Jones movie (god, I'm the most intolerant white assh*le ever, I apologize, I love world culture just not at 11:30 at night....)
> 
> ...


 Sorry sweetheart, the Janis website refers to a raised double domed sapphire, surely I´m entitled to ask the question, as I´m considering spending money on the product?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I just want updates as to when preorders will be open. End of the month can't come fast enough.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Honestly I'd rather having people asking questions about the watches instead of all those.. Ehm funny posts ;-) 
but it's not up to me  

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Readysteady said:


> This may have already been asked and answered, apologies if so, but how high is the raised double-domed sapphire crystal? I´m looking at the various pics but just not seeing much dome, could be just the angles? Can anyone clarify?


I'll take a stab at this one.

Not really sure what you're asking as IMHO it would be more accurate to say that the crystal is domed (curved) rather than flat. IIRC Doc had originally planned to use a flat crystal and hoped to squeak in just under 11mm, so I'd say the crystal extends just a bit more than half a millimeter above the bezel at the highest point.

The double dome refers to the crystal being domed on the inside to reduce distortions when viewed at a shallow angle.

Not sure that the term "raised" applies and not sure what it would refer to.

Of course I could be wrong here. And really, what does knowing the dimensions tell you that you can't learn from the various photos?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Total thickness is 11.5mm, including crystal and caseback. 

Crystal is double-domed, and slightly raised. I forget the exact dimension for the distance between the crystal's upper edge and the inner edge of the bezel insert, but I think it's around 1/3 of a millimeter - enough to see it and notice it, but not enough to be at risk of shattering every time you walk through a doorway. 

I think the peak of the dome is 0.5mm higher than the inner edge of the bezel insert. 

Forgive me for not having the exact numbers memorized, we had at least three revisions of the design, with an untold number of options for some of these dimensions under consideration for each iteration.

Some of the design goals ran counter to each other. More WR means more thickness. I could have given the crystal a more pronounced dome and raised it up more, but we'd have been at 12mm total, which isn't 'thick', especially for a dive watch, but isn't thin enough to make the thinness worth mentioning. 

I wanted to achieve something difficult - 300m WR in an 11mm thick case is DIFFICULT. As it turns out, it was impossible with the other goals, and with the factory's desire to be conservative in the engineering, so we settled for 11.5mm thick.

Making the crystal double- rather than single-domed does reduce distortion, but the primary reason we did it was because we had to in order to achieve the thinness we wanted. A flat underside wouldn't have given us enough clearance for the seconds hand and pinion, unless we increased the case thickness.

My original goal was indeed 11mm total thickness, but that still included a raised/domed crystal. Rusty's original case drawing was even more extreme. I was sure we'd crossed all our t's and dotted all our i's before sending it to the factory, but the engineers reversed themselves on what we'd been told months earlier regarding the minimum thickness of materials and minimum clearances, so we had to go back to the drawing board. 

The pics in the April issue of About Time depicted the 'original' case design. Having the v.1 protos in hand, and seeing how thin everything really is, I think you'll all agree 11.5mm is thin enough. I'm not sure the original design's bezel would have offered enough surface area to be able to get enough grip to turn it. It would have been about half as thick as the current version's, which is already quite thin.

With the engineers' newer set of minimum material thicknesses and clearances, the only way we'd have been able to achieve 11mm would have been with a flat crystal and bezel, which was a design compromise I didn't want to make. With the original set of guidelines, I think I calculated the total thickness with a flat crystal could be as low as ~10.6mm, so the new guidelines added about 0.4mm to the minimum thickness. The other 0.6mm in the current design comes from making the crystal raised/domed. 

Thinness is my new obsession (first one to make a fat guy joke gets a box of glitter-poo instead of a watch 5 months from now). I just spent the last two days working to shave 0.3mm out of the next model's case. Like I said earlier in the thread, the main reason most watches aren't thinner is because the people making them don't care enough to put the work into making them any thinner. 

Getting a watch with only 200m WR down to 12mm is a piece of cake compared to what we did with the NTH subs, which was harder than Chinese arithmetic.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

making watches exponentially more dense! i like that!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So a small diminutive case like this is going to weigh as much as a cast iron 52mm Panerai?


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Total thickness is 11.5mm, including crystal and caseback.
> 
> My original goal was indeed 11mm total thickness, but that still included a raised/domed crystal. Rusty's original case drawing was even more extreme. I was sure we'd crossed all our t's and dotted all our i's before sending it to the factory, but the engineers reversed themselves on what we'd been told months earlier regarding the minimum thickness of materials and minimum clearances, so we had to go back to the drawing board.
> 
> ...


I love explanations like this. THIS is what draws me into a watch - the insight into what goes into it and the challenges overcome. Brilliant.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

canuck1977 said:


> So has everyone decided on their NTH sub of choice? I'm still waffling between like 3 models *at least* and maybe more.


Personally, I've narrowed it down to 4. I'm leaning most heavily towards the Amphion Vintage. My next choice is the Naken Blue Vintage, followed closely by the Naken Modern. And finally, taking up the rear is the Amphion Modern. Guess which one got my vote in Chris' poll? If you guessed the Amphion Modern, you'd be correct.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank-you very much Docvail for your extremely thorough reply, I genuinely appreciate the level of detail.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You're not a very nice man, Brad. That's like waving a red flag in front of a maddened/excited bull......


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

docvail said:


> shave 0.3mm out of the next model's case.


There's gonna be another one?!!?? Are you TRYING to end my marriage?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> You're not a very nice man, Brad. That's like waving a red flag in front of a maddened/excited bull......


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Good news for anyone in the area. The Oberon prototype should be at the Dallas GTG on June 25th.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/dallas-gtg-flying-saucer-addison-june-25th-3pm-3212226.html


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Now I'm officially frothing in the mouth and seeing red. <g>


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Right now.. I hate that I hate merc hands!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

whoa said:


> Right now.. I hate that I hate merc hands!
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


You can grow to accept them, then eventually like them.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

whoa said:


> Right now.. I hate that I hate merc hands!
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\





synaptyx said:


> You can grow to accept them, then eventually like them.


I wonder if hand swap is a good idea. 9015 is a pretty common movement so many after market hands available. The challenge would be finding the correct length and shade of lume.
If that didn't work, tho, getting two nth sub and swaping the hands could be a better idea 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

I really hate to have to wait so much...

After the commander I was convinced that I would not participate in another preorder...

But the Oberon is pushing many right buttons

I still want to see the white version though...

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

dimkasta said:


> I really hate to have to wait so much...
> 
> After the commander I was convinced that I would not participate in another preorder...
> 
> ...


Those are my 2 most favorite as well 😀

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Readysteady said:


> Sorry sweetheart, the Janis website refers to a raised double domed sapphire, surely I´m entitled to ask the question, as I´m considering spending money on the product?


...and welcome to my ignore list!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

canuck1977 said:


> ...and welcome to my ignore list!


Just noticed it's @Readysteady again... Man, I'm sure there are far more essentials to life than this, why are you still wasting your precious minutes here??


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I've decided which one to buy. I have all 8 models ranked in order of preference. As soon as the pre-orders open, I'm going try and buy my first choice. When I find out that one's sold out, I'm going to try and buy the second choice. I'm going to keep going until I get one.

That's the one I'm going to get....

And then I'm going to do this again for whatever the next model is. Sheesh. Even thinner.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> I've decided which one to buy. I have all 8 models ranked in order of preference. As soon as the pre-orders open, I'm going try and buy my first choice. When I find out that one's sold out, I'm going to try and buy the second choice. I'm going to keep going until I get one.
> 
> That's the one I'm going to get....
> 
> And then I'm going to do this again for whatever the next model is. Sheesh. Even thinner.


I didn't say it was thinner than this model.

I just said I was working to shave 0.3mm out of it.

Different model. Different design. Different case.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

docvail said:


> I didn't say it was thinner than this model.
> 
> I just said I was working to shave 0.3mm out of it.
> 
> ...


Got it. Regardless, thin is good. So is lume. Lume is good. And really nice bracelets. Those are good, too. And grandchildren.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

dmjonez said:


> I've decided which one to buy. I have all 8 models ranked in order of preference. As soon as the pre-orders open, I'm going try and buy my first choice. When I find out that one's sold out, I'm going to try and buy the second choice. I'm going to keep going until I get one.
> 
> That's the one I'm going to get....
> 
> And then I'm going to do this again for whatever the next model is. Sheesh. Even thinner.


See, that is why I am not considering the "Gift Card." If what I want is not available, or is priced higher then I am willing to pay, I am not buying. It really is that simple.

I definitely hope the Nacken Black, followed by the Nacken Blue, is available for less than $400. If they are not then I don't buy. It is that simple to me.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Got it. Regardless, thin is good. So is lume. Lume is good. And really nice bracelets. Those are good, too. And grandchildren.


Actually, this whole exercise just made me realize that in this context, the 13mm thick Orthos is also remarkably thin, given that its NH35 movement is ~1.25mm thicker than the 9015, and the Orthos case is 2mm wider (the wider you make the components, the thicker they need to be to achieve the WR ratings).

I'm not sure it's possible to have made it any thinner and still have kept its domed crystal. Maybe 12.75mm, if we'd made it double domed (it's flat on bottom).

I'm finding that the engineers tend to be on the conservative side, and the factory wants to give more allowances for manufacturing tolerances and clearances. I wouldn't be at all surprised to find most micro-brands' WR ratings are conservative. Perhaps not the extreme ones, but anything rated under 1000m is probably capable of withstanding more pressure than advertised.

Without realizing it, I'd already been designing at the low end of their comfort zone, so to get things any smaller/thinner/tighter requires a good mix of creativity and persistence, and a willingness for the whole process to take longer.

Getting from concept to prototype was a lot easier in the early days, when I'd just accept whatever the factory told me or showed me. The more I learn, the more of a pain in the a$$ I become for them.

Rusty and I are building a knowledge base with each design iteration, and an archive of case engineering drawings, in the hopes we'll eventually be able to send the factory production-ready drawings with no need for them to modify them. Right now, I think we're maybe 70% there. Even without the engineers changing what they told us, it seems like we get tripped up on the little things now, like the size of a small part in a bezel assembly, or the thickness of a rubber gasket under the crystal.

Anyway...expect all future designs to be thin, with good lume, and good bracelets.

Since my sons are 10 and 13, I hope to not have grandchildren for at least a decade.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hasaf said:


> See, that is why I am not considering the "Gift Card." If what I want is not available, or is priced higher then I am willing to pay, I am not buying. It really is that simple.
> 
> I definitely hope the Nacken Black*, followed by the Nacken Blue, is available for less than $400. If they are not then I don't buy. It is that simple to me.


Well, then I hope you're one of the first 80 people to pre-order. And I'm sorry you don't see more than $400 worth of value in what we're offering.

If not, there's always f29. Although, with only 90/160 pieces likely to be made of those two models, I wouldn't expect to see them come up for sale very often, or for less than $400, at least not very soon, considering the final retail will be $600.

If you've purchased from our site before, remember to check your rewards points balance. Maybe you've got enough points to cash in for a discounted pre-order.

*I assume you meant the vintage black, not the Nacken modern, as that version will be starting at $400, not less than $400, and we'll likely only make 120-125 of that version, which will retail for $625, so, again, I wouldn't plan on seeing them on f29 too frequently or for less than $400, at least not soon.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I've met your sons. You're not having grandkids any time soon. One of 'em won't even wear pants. He's not at risk of having a girlfriend any time soon.



docvail said:


> Actually, this whole exercise just made me realize that in this context, the 13mm thick Orthos is also remarkably thin, given that its NH35 movement is ~1.25mm thicker than the 9015, and the Orthos case is 2mm wider (the wider you make the components, the thicker they need to be to achieve the WR ratings).
> 
> I'm not sure it's possible to have made it any thinner and still have kept its domed crystal. Maybe 12.75mm, if we'd made it double domed (it's flat on bottom).
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Thinness is my new obsession.


We crave what we can't have. Just sayin'.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

hwa said:


> We crave what we can't have. Just sayin'.


.....ain't that the truth.

I want one of these NTH watches NOW, but that isn't gonna happen ￼￼ b-) :-d


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, I am referring to the vintage models; it just appeals to me more.

No, I don't have any points with you. Frankly, until this one, most of your watches are bigger than I will consider.

As far as pricing goes, I am sure you have given a lot of thought to your pricing and I am not going to deny that it is a fair price for the offering. I just have to draw my line somewhere. I am unlikely to get in on the pre-order pricing; I say that based on my experience in trying to beat others in these types of things.

No matter what, it is a good looking product and I wish you the best. I am definitely pleased to see a micro deviating from the, "just like a Rolex; but bigger," school of design.



docvail said:


> Well, then I hope you're one of the first 80 people to pre-order. And I'm sorry you don't see more than $400 worth of value in what we're offering.
> 
> If not, there's always f29. Although, with only 90/160 pieces likely to be made of those two models, I wouldn't expect to see them come up for sale very often, or for less than $400, at least not very soon, considering the final retail will be $600.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

hwa said:


> I've met your sons. You're not having grandkids any time soon. One of 'em won't even wear pants. He's not at risk of having a girlfriend any time soon.


Not wearing pants may actually expedite things!


----------



## Keracticus Pots (Sep 26, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Sorry if this has been asked and answered, but when does the pre-order on the gift certificates start?


Yeah, and we have not even seen any renders let alone prototypes.

These gift certificates are just vapourware.

KP


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Keracticus Pots said:


> Yeah, and we have not even seen any renders let alone prototypes.
> 
> These gift certificates are just vapourware.
> 
> KP


......do we need to factor in the chimichangas costs for the gift certificates or are they still free?

:-d :-d :-d :-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> I've met your sons. You're not having grandkids any time soon. One of 'em won't even wear pants. He's not at risk of having a girlfriend any time soon.


Hey, be fair.

If it's a race to get laid, the kid not wearing pants has a distinct advantage over his trouser-hobbled competition.

But other than that, no, he's not going to be earning the pole position anytime soon. Maybe my younger one will, but not that ginger kid.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Keracticus Pots said:


> Yeah, and we have not even seen any renders let alone prototypes.
> 
> These gift certificates are just vapourware.
> 
> KP


Wow. The guy no one knows just dropped a couple of bombs. Mad props.

Legit LOL.



Hornet99 said:


> ......do we need to factor in the chimichangas costs for the gift certificates or are they still free?
> 
> :-d :-d :-d :-d


No lol...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hey, be fair.
> 
> If it's a race to get laid, the kid not wearing pants has a distinct advantage over his trouser-hobbled competition.
> 
> But other than that, no, he's not going to be earning the pole position anytime soon. Maybe my younger one will, but not that ginger kid.


Get it?

"Pole" position?


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

How's the lume on the gift certificates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I can't wait to try this strap paired with the vintage blue Nacken and the vintage Amphion... and maybe the Santa Cruz


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

hawkeye86 said:


> How's the lume on the gift certificates?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


**** lume, would not buy.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

el_duderino04 said:


> **** lume, would not buy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


If you're not into the whole "brevity thing"


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

DrVenkman said:


> If you're not into the whole "brevity thing"


The Dude abides...


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Good news for anyone in the area. The Oberon prototype should be at the Dallas GTG on June 25th.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/dallas-gtg-flying-saucer-addison-june-25th-3pm-3212226.html


Will you have the new (correct, oyster style) prototype bracelet too?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

el_duderino04 said:


> **** lume, would not buy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





DrVenkman said:


> If you're not into the whole "brevity thing"





el_duderino04 said:


> The Dude abides...


Best. Three-post-sequence. Ever.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok, I am wearing my Commander, so can I start to bug you about these now, Doc?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jdto said:


> Ok, I am wearing my Commander, so can I start to bug you about these now, Doc?


No.


----------



## caesar2164 (Mar 25, 2015)

jdto said:


> Ok, I am wearing my Commander, so can I start to bug you about these now, Doc?


As someone who hasn't received their TWO commanders, I order you to stand down!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

It's about this thin...










Low dome meets Superdome










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyinnola (Apr 30, 2016)

rpm1974 said:


> It's about this thin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see another NOLA-area member. I live about five minutes from the Dome.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Taking pictures while driving? You live dangerously, sir!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry! Wrong thread 😊


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

andyinnola said:


> Good to see another NOLA-area member. I live about five minutes from the Dome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


My first few years in IT were spent on Poydras in 1515, 1555 and 1615 - right across the street. I'm on the north shore now but we have a fab shop on the west bank.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So..... May 30.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

11a EDT


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Done. Grabbing two! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> Done. Grabbing two!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's what she said.

BBBBBBbbbbbboooooooooommmmmmmmm!!!!

Too easy.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Well...that is exciting!

I was getting worried that it was going to be on the 31st or 1st, and I'm tied up both days. Unfortunately there will probably be more competition due to the holiday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeepers. That's three in the morning around these parts. Anyone got any good lines to feed the better half about why it's so important that I have to be up and online at 0300?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

wromg said:


> Jeepers. That's three in the morning around these parts. Anyone got any good lines to feed the better half about why it's so important that I have to be up and online at 0300?


It can't be the perfect time for everyone. Jeebus!


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

wromg said:


> Jeepers. That's three in the morning around these parts. Anyone got any good lines to feed the better half about why it's so important that I have to be up and online at 0300?


Wife: What are you doing up at three in the morning? Who are you talking to on the phone?!

You: Umm, buying a new watch from Docvail at Janis Trading?

Wife: Let me talk to her. So what are you wearing "Docvail from Janis Trading"???










Docvail: Umm, khakis...

Wife: She sounds hideous.

You:. Well that's because she's a he...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dec1968 said:


> It can't be the perfect time for everyone. Jeebus!


Dude. He's joking. He is from down under though, so his jokes come through as being serious. The water also spins the opposite direction when he flushes the toilet. It's like bizarro world there.

Hey wromgsies, I can order yours if you'd like.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> It can't be the perfect time for everyone. Jeebus!


Ummm... yes it can, if only Docvail wasn't too much of a tight a$$ to spring for some crystals for the mega time-machine so that all the world's time zone's synced up while the NTH pre-orders go live, but no Doc's all like 'I need money to feed my family, and keep them out of the Philadelphiate winter' and other such selfish things.



thach said:


> Dude. He's joking. He is from down under though, so his jokes come through as being serious. The water also spins the opposite direction when he flushes the toilet. It's like bizarro world there.
> 
> Hey wromgsies, I can order yours if you'd like.


No joke - I need a line, for when the wife walks in on me at 3am, and I'm sitting at the computer looking guilty, and she's like 'what are you doing?' and I'm like, 'I'm on Janis Trading', and she's like 'What is that? Tinder?'

Seriously though, very kind offer - I'll PM you and see how viable it is.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

It's difficult enough to narrow it down to just one by the 30th... But will we also need to order accessories (straps) at the same time to save double shipping or can we quickly order a watch and take our time to add on straps etc a bit later without extra shipping? Speaking of accessories, will any be "unique" to these subs, or just any 22mm strap?

Yeah I know... Just $10, but to some of us that matters... Once we reach the quite reasonable, but over my budget, $375 mindset the extras could add up. But, I guess there might be no reason to buy those straps right now...?


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Good morning! Only one more week of nitpicking and anxiety, yippeee!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

fearlessleader said:


> It's difficult enough to narrow it down to just one by the 30th... But will we also need to order accessories (straps) at the same time to save double shipping or can we quickly order a watch and take our time to add on straps etc a bit later without extra shipping? Speaking of accessories, will any be "unique" to these subs, or just any 22mm strap?
> 
> Yeah I know... Just $10, but to some of us that matters... Once we reach the quite reasonable, but over my budget, $375 mindset the extras could add up. But, I guess there might be no reason to buy those straps right now...?


Subs have 20mm lugs, not 22mm.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> It's difficult enough to narrow it down to just one by the 30th... But will we also need to order accessories (straps) at the same time to save double shipping or can we quickly order a watch and take our time to add on straps etc a bit later without extra shipping? Speaking of accessories, will any be "unique" to these subs, or just any 22mm strap?
> 
> Yeah I know... Just $10, but to some of us that matters... Once we reach the quite reasonable, but over my budget, $375 mindset the extras could add up. But, I guess there might be no reason to buy those straps right now...?


Would it be possible to add those items to your cart now in preparation for the pre order to begin?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> Would it be possible to add those items to your cart now in preparation for the pre order to begin?


why don't you try and let us know if it works?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

charliekilo98 said:


> Wife: What are you doing up at three in the morning? Who are you talking to on the phone?!
> 
> You: Umm, buying a new watch from Docvail at Janis Trading?
> 
> ...


For our international friends who haven't seen it (from an insurance commercial):


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You, sir, are a cruel, cruel man.



Bradjhomes said:


>


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nacken on leather


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Another cruel man in the house!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Checking router and wifi...
Phone up and running in case FIOS fails and I need to be on a cellular network...
Gave notice to my wife that I am not to be disturbed from 10:45 - 11:30...

Doc, did you ever make a decision on the Nacken modern hands? Are they staying silver or will they be monotone white?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> It's difficult enough to narrow it down to just one by the 30th... But will we also need to order accessories (straps) at the same time to save double shipping or can we quickly order a watch and take our time to add on straps etc a bit later without extra shipping? Speaking of accessories, will any be "unique" to these subs, or just any 22mm strap?
> 
> Yeah I know... Just $10, but to some of us that matters... Once we reach the quite reasonable, but over my budget, $375 mindset the extras could add up. But, I guess there might be no reason to buy those straps right now...?


Please stop. I can't keep doing this.

All the straps are on the website. If you don't see something, then I don't have it.

The 20mm rubber straps are available as optional add-ons on the same page with the watches. All you have to do is click a button. There are only three choices - black, navy blue or royal blue. There's no way it could possibly take you more than three seconds to decide.

Please just buy what you want in a single order. Please don't email me asking me to spend ten minutes combining orders just so I can then refund you $10 for shipping.

I think I may have to implement a service charge for making changes to pre-orders. You guys have no idea how insane my inbox can get. Think I may add that today.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I think I'm done looking at the forum for the week. 

Any questions, refer to the website (product pages, the FAQs), the OP, the email newsletters, my past posts, or a Ouija board. 

If I haven't answered your question already, it's most likely because I haven't decided yet, I don't know, I don't have them yet, or I don't want to tell you because you don't need to know. 

I guarantee I've answered every conceivable question I possibly can to this point. Like I've said, you'll know before we start pre-orders. Until then, you may just need to sit tight. 




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> It's difficult enough to narrow it down to just one by the 30th... But will we also need to order accessories (straps) at the same time to save double shipping or can we quickly order a watch and take our time to add on straps etc a bit later without extra shipping? Speaking of accessories, will any be "unique" to these subs, or just any 22mm strap?
> 
> Yeah I know... Just $10, but to some of us that matters... Once we reach the quite reasonable, but over my budget, $375 mindset the extras could add up. But, I guess there might be no reason to buy those straps right now...?


Why don't you take a look at the straps now while you have time and add them to your cart first? Then when the pre-order starts, you only need to add the watch and you can check out?


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Posting from the future here - pre-sale went off without a hitch, I got the sub I wanted ordered. When will they be shipping?


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

We getting any pics of the new bracelet and revised prototypes before the pre-order?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

SaoDavi said:


> We getting any pics of the new bracelet and revised prototypes before the pre-order?


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

wromg said:


> Jeepers. That's three in the morning around these parts. Anyone got any good lines to feed the better half about why it's so important that I have to be up and online at 0300?


"P*\n dear. Nope no watches here. Just looking at some p*\n".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm posting some pics in the hopes they'll lessen the endless tide of inane questions people ask me, rather than inspire more, which seems to be the inevitable - and incredible - consequence whenever I post anything.

"Doc said something! Let's ask a question! Any question! It doesn't matter if it's inane, insane, or profane. Just ask! He's got nothing better to do. Screw looking at the website, or using that unproven search function on the forum or in my browser!"

These are obviously from the factory (duh), and show some versions in a still-not-completely-assembled-state.

I'll post the pics, and as appropriate, any accompanying notes for explanation, then I'm out again, because I will literally lose my mind forever if I have to answer one more question before Monday.

(Which is also to say I will attempt to answer every open question before Monday - not today, or tomorrow, or on demand, whenever you feel like posting it - but in some way, I will answer all before we start pre-orders, but with the understanding that my posting a pic of something is, at least in my mind, as good as, if not better than, typing you out an answer. In fact, it's definitely better, since no one, not even watch geeks, can infer a snarky attitude by looking at a photo of a watch, unlike my responses, which are guaranteed to become more snarky as this week goes on, if I stick around answering questions...).

If you have a question, and not having the answer provided to you, by me, before Monday will prevent you from pre-ordering, so be it. I've lost the will to respond. Perhaps someone here will direct you towards the information you seek.

Here goes:

Amphion Modern. Note the hands are metallic-framed, as they've always been, despite some people interpreting Rusty's pictures showing them as white.









The minute markers on the Amphion Modern (both on bezel and dial) appear lumed, judging by the pic, as they are supposed to be. If they're not, they will be for production.









Amphion Vintage, before bezel insert is added. Note the rougher texture, despite being partially concealed by the plastic crystal protector. Note it looks pretty much EXACTLY like the vintage Rolex pics I'd referenced earlier, when asked about how the sandpaper dial texture would look. (See what I mean when I say, "these are just drawings; you'll see real-world pics before pre-orders start; give me a chance to show you before you ask me 200 questions; I haven't gotten prototypes yet"?)









Amphion vintage lume - hour markers only on the dial. Bezel markings will all be lumed, same as in the v.1 protos.









Hard to make out the waffle texture on the Santa Cruz with the plastic protector on the crystal...










Somewhat easier to make it out in the lume shot...









Nacken vintage black, sandpaper dial, natural lume, no bezel insert yet...









Nacken vintage blue (I think), sandpaper dial, natural lume, no bezel insert yet...









This last one is shocking. It's a tapering oyster style bracelet, exactly as I said it would be.









I'm not posting pics of the Scorpene or Oberon because neither has been noticeably changed from the v.1 protos, or because I don't have pics, or because I don't feel like it.

I'm not posting pics of the crowns because I wasn't sent any pics of the crowns, and I can't ask for any because they're in a box, on a plane, somewhere between the factory and here.

I'm not posting pics of the Nacken Modern because I haven't finalized a decision regarding the handset - but I will, before Monday, I swear to you - and I want to see it first, so I can make that decision before I show anyone, in order to avoid another painfully pedantic debate about the pros and cons of each handset option.

Last word before I log out and erase the forum's URL from my browser memory -

You guys are killing me. Between the Commander project and this thread, the forum, Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, and the non-stop emails, I'm not getting nearly enough done, and my mood darkens with each renewed question, request, suggestion, criticism or complaint, particularly as they increase in pointlessness.

All the fun has been sucked out of being here, at least for me. There's a reason I turned off PM's here, put "No DM's, please" on my IG profile, and don't accept private messages through Facebook.

I've decided to delay the reveal of the next model until next spring, for a number of reasons, but one of them is that I can't possibly fathom having to go through another 300+ thread, wherein I answer the same 20 questions every 5 pages, because so many seem unable to grasp the idea that I can't be here, 24/7, answering questions, but instead my website actually is available, 24/7, to fulfill that exact purpose, or believe me when I say I will answer every conceivable question, if I haven't already, in due time - well ahead of when you might have to make a purchasing decision, just as I've said I would, repeatedly.

Instead, I'll reveal the next model once I've got prototypes, just as I'd planned to do with this model, and would have done, had we not had the months-long delay from design to protoype.

I understand reading this may make some people think I'm a jerk. Perhaps I can make one last attempt to use an analogy as a means of getting a mutual understanding. If this doesn't work, then I give up...

When you go to a restaurant, the waiter hands you the menu, and walks away. He comes back later to take your order. He doesn't stand there and read the menu to you.

Maybe he tells you the evening's specials, and for certain he'll answer a few questions you may have. But you wouldn't ask him how much the steak is if the price is listed in huge numbers next to the entree's name. You wouldn't expect him to stand there as you read the menu, answering questions for twenty minutes. You might understand his confusion if you ask him if the steak comes from cows, and if so, where the cows were born, and what color they were before they were steak.

If you do happen to be sitting in a restaurant where there's no menu, and instead the waiter stands there, telling you what the evening's entrees are, and doesn't leave until you order, no matter how long it takes, I can guarantee you they're not serving $20 steak. They're serving $80 steak.

This is a small business, essentially a one-man show. The delivery model for sales is essentially 'self-service', just like reading a menu for yourself, and just like every other website where you buy anything. You find what you want, you put it in your cart, you pay for it, and you move on down the road.

I can't respond to legitimate customer service needs if I spend all day answering questions for people who can't grasp the fundamental nature of what I'm doing, or be bothered to look at the website, or wait a week for an answer to a question pertaining to something that won't happen for at least a month. I can't do that any more than the restaurant will tolerate your monopolizing the waiter's time, at the expense of their other patrons.

I'm not charging nearly enough to entertain the volume of requests/questions/suggestions being thrown at me on a daily basis. If that's the level of service you want, PayPal me $5,000, and I will add yours to a list of names belonging to people who've bought the privilege of having me answer unlimited questions for one year.

Until you do that, and before directing your next question to me, I'd suggest spending some small amount of time, perhaps as little as 30 seconds, but certainly no more than 5 minutes, taking a look at our website (particularly the pages which show the full specs and detailed information for every product we sell, as well as the pages within the navigation at the bottom of the site, which are constantly being updated based on the as-yet-unanswered-questions which slip through), our Facebook page, our Instagram profile, and if you can stand getting one, but rarely more than two emails a month from me, subscribe to our email newsletter.

I guarantee you that 100% of all the information you could possibly need or want, in order to make an intelligent, informed decision, will be provided to you, by me, in one of those venues, eventually, if you can remain patient. But if you don't look in those places, I cannot guarantee I will see and make time to answer your question in another venue, be it here, anywhere else on the web, or by email.

Please note that after 300+ pages of this, and enough emails to crush a pygmy, there hasn't been a single question anyone's asked which A) wasn't already answered, either here or on my site, B) wouldn't have been answered by now, or before Monday, and C) makes a lick of difference, in the greater scheme of things.

Cheers, gentlemen. You may now return to doing whatever it is you do when you're not asking me questions. I pray you all find someone else worth pestering.

See you all Monday, 11am EDT (which is Eastern Daylight Time, New York time zone, for anyone unclear about which time zone that is, or the relative nature of time which persists beyond an agrarian society, even beyond the industrialized society, into today's digital society, when we yanks still like to pretend we can gain an hour of daylight each day by turning our clocks forward for 6 months of the year - and yes, someone asked me for an explanation related to all that, just earlier today, if you've gotten this far and still can't understand why my eyes bleed from reading the questions people send my way).


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

-/drops mic


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Your patience with all of us is unrivaled anywhere. Thanks for putting up with the sheer insanity and inanity of this thread. I look forward to the preorders.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

There is no way I would sell a watch line on a forum I actually maintained a presence on. With that said, doc just got mad at the sun for rising. Kinda funny all around.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Your patience with all of us is unrivaled anywhere. Thanks for putting up with the sheer insanity and inanity of this thread. I look forward to the preorders.


+1'000'000 - great work doc


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

wromg said:


> +1'000'000 - great work doc


Your commas are upside down.

Oh, that's right. You're from "The Land Down Under." Sorry.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Santa Cruz made my heart pound 😁 I think I finally know what I'm ordering!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Your commas are upside down.
> 
> Oh, that's right. You're from "The Land Down Under." Sorry.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I forgot to flip it for the Coriolis Effect, I meant: 000,000,1+

Is that reading right up north?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

wromg said:


> Sorry, I forgot to flip it for the Coriolis Effect, I meant: 000,000,1+
> 
> Is that reading right up north?


Almost... Hold it up to a mirror and you'll be good. In addition to the Coriolis Effect, you forgot to take into account the Mirrorlis Effect. It's a common mistake.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Doc, if you happen to see this, the ONLY reason I asked about bands was because my recollection was that many of the leather ones were model specific... So I just figured that if you were going to add leather bands for the subs that they be announced Monday. Period. All others were already going to be in the cart by Monday.


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

docvail said:


> You guys are killing me. Between the Commander project and this thread, the forum, Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, and the non-stop emails, I'm not getting nearly enough done, and my mood darkens with each renewed question, request, suggestion, criticism or complaint, particularly as they increase in pointlessness.
> 
> All the fun has been sucked out of being here, at least for me.


It's such a shame people have pushed you sooo much as to push you away (for a short while) from us. I hope the break from here brightens your mood


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow, just Wow !!!

These new pics here, are really, really ........................ problematic !!! o| o| o|

All this while, I was pretty confident, to say the least, that I had no problems, at all, with my choice.

It was the Oberon, period !

Now, these new pics ...... even without the bezel inserts fitted yet, that Amphion Vintage is looking pretty good ! The dial colour is really like day and night, compared to the V1...... and that "sandpaper" dial ....... 

I mean, just look at the pic of the Nacken Vintage, with the Amphion Vintage in the background ......

What I said ...... problematic !!! :think:

Oh well .....

Regards,


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep. Just picking one or two is going to be tough - I'm getting three and still can't decide which ones I like best. The up side is that you really can't make a bad choice - they're all pretty fantastic!



phlabrooy said:


> Wow, just Wow !!!
> 
> These new pics here, are really, really ........................ problematic !!! o| o| o|
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Must say Doc has done a great job. 

I have tried to search the thread, as I am sure that this has come up but I cannot find anything. 

Does the Nacken Modern have a metal border to the applied markers or not? In the renders it looks like it does not but I cannot see it specified anywhere.

Thanks in advance chaps.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

bobski said:


> Must say Doc has done a great job.
> 
> I have tried to search the thread, as I am sure that this has come up but I cannot find anything.
> 
> ...


Still hasn't been decided. Doc mentioned in his post with the pics that he will make the determination before preorders start.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The applied markers on Nacken Modern have a metal border that is painted/lumed to match, so they're all white. Its the hands that may or may not have silver border. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> The applied markers on Nacken Modern have a metal border that is painted/lumed to match, so they're all white. Its the hands that may or may not have silver border.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops! Thanks for correcting my explanation!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

The only question I'm inclined to ask Doc is the one question that he can't provide an answer to...

...Which one do I order?


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Half serious, half tongue-in-cheek:
How to Make Difficult Decisions: 11 Steps (with Pictures)


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> I'm not posting pics of the Nacken Modern because I haven't finalized a decision regarding the handset - but I will, before Monday, I swear to you - and I want to see it first, so I can make that decision before I show anyone, in order to avoid another painfully pedantic debate about the pros and cons of each handset option.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

> avoid another painfully pedantic debate


Can we turn AAPPD into a thing, kinda like WWJD? I'd totally rock a AAPPD bumper sticker.

(and as a contributor to said PPD, I throw myself on the mercy of the docvail court!)


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

The applied indices on the Amphion update photo just put this watch on my radar.


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

Even sans bezel the Santa Cruz looks great, very compelling.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Daffy hasn't been around for a while, but he's really worked up about the Santa Cruz. An inevitable picture with the bezel might just seal the deal for him. 

















Mr. Burns is pretty excited too. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

is it just me?? or do these watches look really good without a bezel? its a sort of different look, more dress watch?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I had become a bit "meh" about the NTH line... Not because what doc is doing isn't great, but rather because I've got my sub homages covered with the Kingston and a couple of OWCs and a Kemmner... And then Jelliotz posted that pic of the Santa Cruz sans bezel in BSHT 15. Had the same effect on me as would a picture of Charlize Theron sans top... Except i'm excited now to see the Santa Cruz WITH a bezel. I'd never tire of seeing Charlize Theron au naturel. Sorry, mum! I know you tried to raise me better than this, to be respectful and all... But I ams what I ams...


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

docvail said:


> I'm posting some pics in the hopes they'll lessen the endless tide of inane questions people ask me, rather than inspire more, which seems to be the inevitable - and incredible - consequence whenever I post anything.


I know this isn't what you want to hear, but you will never, EVER stop the questions. In a different milieu, people ask me questions where the answer to the question they are asking IS WRITTEN IMMEDIATELY ABOVE THE BOX THEY ARE TYPING THEIR QUESTION IN TO.

My best guess is because bothering to read a FAQ or a description properly is an _unknown_ amount of effort to get an answer (they don't know for _sure_ that the answer they seek is there - yes, it probably is, but they aren't _100%_ sure it is before starting to read), whereas typing a question and hoping someone else serves up the answer to them is a _known_ amount of effort, like 5 seconds or something. I dunno what the answer to this is, and good luck, but don't ever expect the questions to stop.

Hanging out for final pics of the Nacken vintage by the way...


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Darwin said:


> I had become a bit "meh" about the NTH line... Not because what doc is doing isn't great, but rather because I've got my sub homages covered with the Kingston and a couple of OWCs and a Kemmner... And then Jelliotz posted that pic of the Santa Cruz sans bezel in BSHT 15. Had the same effect on me as would a picture of Charlize Theron sans top... Except i'm excited now to see the Santa Cruz WITH a bezel. I'd never tire of seeing Charlize Theron au naturel. Sorry, mum! I know you tried to raise me better than this, to be respectful and all... But I ams what I ams...


Charlize and I come from the same town. The best I can offer is a couple of pictures of me in a vest. Let me know.


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

huwp said:


> I know this isn't what you want to hear, but you will never, EVER stop the questions. In a different milieu, people ask me questions where the answer to the question they are asking IS WRITTEN IMMEDIATELY ABOVE THE BOX THEY ARE TYPING THEIR QUESTION IN TO.
> 
> My best guess is because bothering to read a FAQ or a description properly is an _unknown_ amount of effort to get an answer (they don't know for _sure_ that the answer they seek is there - yes, it probably is, but they aren't _100%_ sure it is before starting to read), whereas typing a question and hoping someone else serves up the answer to them is a _known_ amount of effort, like 5 seconds or something. I dunno what the answer to this is, and good luck, but don't ever expect the questions to stop.
> 
> Hanging out for final pics of the Nacken vintage by the way...


His decision to spend less time in this thread is the correct one. I've been amazed how much effort he's put into answering these questions. It's hard to balance customer service vs. getting real work done when you're a small shop. What is fortunate for us, I believe, is that his reputation is so great on these forums that he can be less responsive in the future and we'll still trust that he's producing a high quality product.

To get back on topic, I'm sorry I arrived too late to miss his prior productions, but really happy to be here for this one. I'm still tied up between Amphion (I keep typing that as "amphibion") vintage and modern. Both are great looking watches!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Quazi said:


> is it just me?? or do these watches look really good without a bezel? its a sort of different look, more dress watch?


It's just you.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

outsidesmoke07 said:


> His decision to spend less time in this thread is the correct one. I've been amazed how much effort he's put into answering these questions. It's hard to balance customer service vs. getting real work done when you're a small shop. What is fortunate for us, I believe, is that his reputation is so great on these forums that he can be less responsive in the future and we'll still trust that he's producing a high quality product.
> 
> To get back on topic, I'm sorry I arrived too late to miss his prior productions, but really happy to be here for this one. I'm still tied up between Amphion (I keep typing that as "amphibion") vintage and modern. Both are great looking watches!


It wont last. Doc is reading all of this and shouting at his dog. By the way, his dog is nicer than my dog.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> It wont last. Doc is reading all of this and shouting at his dog. By the way, his dog is nicer than my dog.


I hope it doesn't last. I want more pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

huwp said:


> Hanging out for final pics of the Nacken vintage by the way...


Me too. Blue.


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

shucks i thought the metal details on the Amphion modern were going to be brushed (indices and hands) vs polished. still fire though. hmm what to do what to do...


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

You have MUCH more patience than I would. 

Thanks for all the informative posts and info. I look forward to the pre orders 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Oops! Thanks for correcting my explanation!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hwa said:


> The applied markers on Nacken Modern have a metal border that is painted/lumed to match, so they're all white. Its the hands that may or may not have silver border.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys much appreciated.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm just wondering...
Can I get the Santa Cruz vintage with the Amphion modern bezel?

Is it possible to change crowns?

I would prefer mine with lumed crown guards. Is that a special order?

Could I modify mine to 15mm thick? What if I used the special coupon to order two cases? Could I get my Scorpene in the 23mm version? 

Seriously, why don't you do a special 23mm version? You could call it the "Invictus". With unique **** blue lume. That would be amazing.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Leekster said:


> I'm just wondering...
> Can I get the Santa Cruz vintage with the Amphion modern bezel?
> 
> Is it possible to change crowns?
> ...


Whaaaat in the wooooorld?!?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> Whaaaat in the wooooorld?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello??

It's called Vodka.

Sheez... does nobody drink and post anymore???

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Leekster said:


> Hello??
> 
> It's called Vodka.
> 
> Sheez... does nobody drink and post anymore???


I've learned with experience that it's not as bad as drinking and sending e-mails.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

If you blame the booze, people will say you have a problem. Better to man up and own the failed attempt at humor!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

hwa said:


> If you blame the booze, people will say you have a problem. Better to man up and own the failed attempt at humor!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Failed?

You cut me deep, Sir.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

Leekster said:


> I'm just wondering...
> Can I get the Santa Cruz vintage with the Amphion modern bezel?
> 
> Is it possible to change crowns?
> ...


what 23mm anyway, width or thickness?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dont shoot the messenger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

wait, so now all nths ship with a nekkid Charlize Theron? I don't know how you even physically did it Doc, but hot diggity dog! Of course knowing Doc, he'll be using the Charlize from Monster...


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Uberyk said:


> all nths ship with a nekkid Charlize Theron


Awesome!!


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

anyone else thinking Amphion Vintage/Santa Cruz hand swap? something of a Milicruz?


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Peternincompoop1 said:


> anyone else thinking Amphion Vintage/Santa Cruz hand swap? something of a Milicruz?


No 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

domoon said:


> what 23mm anyway, width or thickness?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


I was thinking stacked cases. Double your fun and twice as cool!

I'm mean why not? I get the feeling Doc loves all our help designing these things.

I'll just send him a couple emails with my suggestions and questions.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Good lord, the only swap I'm interested in right now is my money/nth sub... Seriously burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just dropping in to post some pics. I'll post some more tomorrow. This is all I have for now...


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Doc


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

love the red triangle


----------



## Eray (Nov 2, 2011)

This properly brushed/polished case is so, so much better than that of the first proto. And now we have the right bracelet. And things are looking... very promising indeed. Congratulations.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Great googlimoogly! Ampiiiiiioooooooon!

I need to sit down. Whew.

This shot is so money.



docvail said:


> View attachment 8241026


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Is this just me or some pics are missing?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Forever8895 said:


> Is this just me or some pics are missing?


Not just you...me too =( I can't see the first 9 attachments.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Try refreshing the post now.

I re-cropped, and re-uploaded all the images. They're all new.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Try refreshing the post now.
> 
> I re-cropped, and re-uploaded all the images. They're all new.


Thanks! Fixed! YUM!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Try refreshing the post now.
> 
> I re-cropped, and re-uploaded all the images. They're all new.


Welcome back to the thread. We missed you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Welcome back to the thread. We missed you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep missing me.

I'm out.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> Great googlimoogly! Ampiiiiiioooooooon!
> 
> I need to sit down. Whew.
> 
> This shot is so money.


So... Money shot?



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the pics doc. 

Grabbing three now? Ugh. Decisions! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Pretty sure this isn't covered in the FAQs but is there a group discount for purchasing all six NTH watches? 

Perhaps a date with Charlize Theron as an incentive? But knowing my luck she'll probably immediately ghost me afterwards like that poor Sean Penn.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Doc, I don't know what to say, but that Amphion Modern turned out kinda... well... I hate to say it, but ugly.

Okay, everybody concentrate on the spinning coin...










Everybody say with me, "The Amphion Modern is ugly. I don't want to buy it."

And again, "The Amphion Modern is ugly. I don't want to buy it.

And one more time, "The Amphion Modern is ugly. I don't want to buy it."

Now, when I snap my fingers, you will wake up, but you won't remember any of this.

Good. That should help next Monday.

SNAP!

Hey guys, have you decided which one of Doc's NTH watches you're going to buy?

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The Amphion Modern is ugly. I don't want to buy it.

The Oberon is ugly, I don't want YOU to buy it. Don't buy it.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow. That Amphion looks fantastic! Now I'm torn between that and the Oberon.

No more real life pics or I'll be even more confused.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

SaoDavi said:


> Wow. That Amphion looks fantastic! Now I'm torn between that and the Oberon.
> 
> No more real life pics or I'll be even more confused.


No, it doesn't. The Amphion is ugly. There's no way you're going buy it. Get it out of your mind right now.

On the other hand, the Oberon... Yeah! That's the one that floats your boat.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

On a serious note, does anyone know how often or quickly Docs previous pre-orders have sold out?

It's hard to guage how large the WUS community is and what my likelihood of snagging a pre-order is.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

SaoDavi said:


> On a serious note, does anyone know how often or quickly Docs previous pre-orders have sold out?
> 
> It's hard to guage how large the WUS community is and what my likelihood of snagging a pre-order is.


Doc is selling these in increments. After the first set sells the price will rise a small amount, then again once that set sells. I cannot remember the numbers that he is planning for each, but it is safe to say that even if you are not the first to buy, the price will still be lower than retail!

I believe that the increases are about $25 for each increment. In truth it will all be pre-order pricing! I suspect, based on the feedback on here, that they will almost all sell out as pre-order!!!

Sent from my M370 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Doc,
Can you post some more from different angles?

Could I suggest a different bezel insert? Maybe zinc? Zinc is pretty badass.

Have you thought of a triple domed crystal? Double stacked cases with a triple domed crystal would be amazing.

Maybe different coloured lume?

I'll send you an email with my rendering.





Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh crap... How do I unpost?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SaoDavi said:


> On a serious note, does anyone know how often or quickly Docs previous pre-orders have sold out?
> 
> It's hard to guage how large the WUS community is and what my likelihood of snagging a pre-order is.


It's going to be insane. No, I'm not just hyping it. Every time I post a pic of the NTH samples to IG or FB, there's a spike in traffic to my site. Every time I mention them in the newsletter, there's a spike in traffic to my site.

It would be awesome, except that every time there's a spike in traffic to my site, there's also a spike in traffic to my inbox, and as everyone knows, whenever there's a spike in traffic to my inbox, I kill a puppy.

Not counting the accounts which were created as someone was checking out, there have been over 500 new customer accounts created on my website in the last three months. That's generally a good indication of people getting prepared for pre-order.

There have been almost 600 responses to the pre-order surveys, and I'm still getting at least one or two every day. The last I tallied up all the responses, they indicated interest in more watches than I'm planning to make.

You might want to set your alarm.

Just sayin'...



Omegafanboy said:


> Doc is selling these in increments. After the first set sells the price will rise a small amount, then again once that set sells. I cannot remember the numbers that he is planning for each, but it is safe to say that even if you are not the first to buy, the price will still be lower than retail!
> 
> I believe that the increases are about $25 for each increment. In truth it will all be pre-order pricing! I suspect, based on the feedback on here, that they will almost all sell out as pre-order!!!
> 
> Sent from my M370 using Tapatalk


Yes. All of this.

I posted a fairly succinct yet thorough explanation regarding how pre-orders will go. Can you guess where? If you guessed "on your website", you're paying attention.



Leekster said:


> Doc,
> Can you post some more from different angles?
> 
> Could I suggest a different bezel insert? Maybe zinc? Zinc is pretty badass.
> ...


No. None of this.

If you send me so much as a smoke signal, I'll barbecue your a$$ in molasses.






It's funny because that's exactly how I'd say it.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

docvail said:


> It's going to be insane. No, I'm not just hyping it. Every time I post a pic of the NTH samples to IG or FB, there's a spike in traffic to my site. Every time I mention them in the newsletter, there's a spike in traffic to my site.
> 
> It would be awesome, except that every time there's a spike in traffic to my site, there's also a spike in traffic to my inbox, and as everyone knows, whenever there's a spike in traffic to my inbox, I kill a puppy.
> 
> ...


I'm buying you a beer or ten. I love this $hi!T.
Well done Sir.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm looking for photos of the Vintage Black to confirm the shade of the bezel. Can someone point me at them in this thread. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

Just curious that the estimated delivery date is end Oct. Will it be pushed back or moved forward (which one is more likely)? Currently in aus but will be back to my home country in mid nov so just wanna nail down the potential delivery dates. Cheers!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

kingcarlos said:


> Just curious that the estimated delivery date is end Oct. Will it be pushed back or moved forward (which one is more likely)? Currently in aus but will be back to my home country in mid nov so just wanna nail down the potential delivery dates. Cheers!


Ohhh. Delivery dates. This is somewhat fluid, my friend. Doc is good at timetables, but there are so many variables that occur prior to delivery. Count on the fact he built in a cushion, but expect delays could happen. Just know one thing. He WILL deliver and it WILL be stellar.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Leekster said:


> Oh crap... How do I unpost?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


No more vodka for this guy!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Leekster said:


> I'm buying you a beer or ten. I love this $hi!T.
> Well done Sir.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Doc would have been a great fit in a fighter squadron. Balanced blend of sarcasm, disdain, and irritability. I think that's what makes me feel at home in these threads...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Please tell me that other qualifications are necessary. Doc couldn't even remove the plastic from his Glycine.



dmjonez said:


> Doc would have been a great fit in a fighter squadron. Balanced blend of sarcasm, disdain, and irritability. I think that's what makes me feel at home in these threads...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> Please tell me that other qualifications are necessary. Doc couldn't even remove the plastic from his Glycine.


Yeah, you also need to be able to fly. But those characteristics are what made a small group of aviators look forward to getting up every morning outnumbered by the Warsaw Pact 3 to 1. It takes a special kind of arrogance to believe in your heart that 3 to 1 was a problem, not because it was dangerous, but because there wouldn't be enough targets...

Common personalty disorder found in most every fighter pilot I've ever known. British, German, American, Saudi, Russian, Turkish, Israeli, Japanese, Korean. All of them.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

dmjonez said:


> Yeah, you also need to be able to fly. But those characteristics are what made a small group of aviators look forward to getting up every morning outnumbered by the Warsaw Pact 3 to 1. It takes a special kind of arrogance to believe in your heart that 3 to 1 was a problem, not because it was dangerous, but because there wouldn't be enough targets...
> 
> Common personalty disorder found in most every fighter pilot I've ever known. British, German, American, Saudi, Russian, Turkish, Israeli, Japanese, Korean. All of them.


Concur.

Arrogance usually tempered, eventually, by a few near death experiences and a couple dead friends.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> Yeah, you also need to be able to fly. But those characteristics are what made a small group of aviators look forward to getting up every morning outnumbered by the Warsaw Pact 3 to 1. It takes a special kind of arrogance to believe in your heart that 3 to 1 was a problem, not because it was dangerous, but because there wouldn't be enough targets...
> 
> Common personalty disorder found in most every fighter pilot I've ever known. British, German, American, Saudi, Russian, Turkish, Israeli, Japanese, Korean. All of them.


Doc would have been great on a Sub too. Pilots are a special breed of crazy, especially fighter pilots, and even more so, Navy fighter pilots. Submariners are a special breed of crazy too. To make it on a sub, you have to have a sense of humor, be thick skinned, cantankerous, sarcastic, be willing to pull more than your weight, function on little to no sleep, and in general we are a disgruntled lot... but we tend to be loyal and form a very close brotherhood. In a situation where very literally, your life depends on each man on the boat to do their part, you tend to not let the small things slide, are tough on "the new guys", until they have proven their salt....

Speaking of subs.... I can hardly wait to order my NTH sub.... still not quite certain which one.....


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> Doc would have been great on a Sub too. Pilots are a special breed of crazy, especially fighter pilots, and even more so, Navy fighter pilots. Submariners are a special breed of crazy too. To make it on a sub, you have to have a sense of humor, be thick skinned, cantankerous, sarcastic, be willing to pull more than your weight, function on little to no sleep, and in general we are a disgruntled lot... but we tend to be loyal and form a very close brotherhood. In a situation where very literally, your life depends on each man on the boat to do their part, you tend to not let the small things slide, are tough on "the new guys", until they have proven their salt....
> 
> Speaking of subs.... I can hardly wait to order my NTH sub.... still not quite certain which one.....


Aye. Doc would've made a brave and effective torpedo pilot.

Ric


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Doc in the Slim Pickens role!











Ric Capucho said:


> Aye. Doc would've made a brave and effective torpedo pilot.
> 
> Ric


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Doc is a man of many talents. First as Nick Nolte and now Slim Pickens. What next? Leonardo di Crapio?


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

Ok enough with the man love... Can we have some pics of the Santa Cruz with it´s bezel, please?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Readysteady said:


> Ok enough with the man love... Can we have some pics of the Santa Cruz with it´s bezel, please?


I'm afraid that you will have to give doc some man love to get those pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I'm afraid that you will have to give doc some man love to get those pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I reckon there´s enough tummy tickling going on already...time to flash the gash before I splash the cash...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Where did the "GIFT CERTIFICATES" link go on the top navigation bar of Doc's website? Is it too late to purchase a gift certificate?



docvail said:


> Gents (and any ladies who inexplicably might still be following this thread)...an update/announcement...
> 
> *1. I won't be receiving the updated NTH subs prototypes until early next week (week of May 23-27). *As I've said, I'll do my best to take some decent shots of them, which I'll post as quickly as I can, but then I'll need to send them off for professional photography, which is a priority.
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Perhaps they sold out. The bank vault can only hold so much cash.


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

kendalw3 said:


> Doc would have been great on a Sub too. Pilots are a special breed of crazy, especially fighter pilots, and even more so, Navy fighter pilots. Submariners are a special breed of crazy too. To make it on a sub, you have to have a sense of humor, be thick skinned, cantankerous, sarcastic, be willing to pull more than your weight, function on little to no sleep, and in general we are a disgruntled lot... but we tend to be loyal and form a very close brotherhood. In a situation where very literally, your life depends on each man on the boat to do their part, you tend to not let the small things slide, are tough on "the new guys", until they have proven their salt....
> 
> Speaking of subs.... I can hardly wait to order my NTH sub.... still not quite certain which one.....


Just a thought. All submariners should be able to preorder 30 minutes early!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Email Doc about that. I'm sure he won't mind.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I turned gift certificates off. Too long an explanation. 

Pics coming. Keep your collective shirts on.




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

[Takes shirt off in advance.]


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SaoDavi said:


> [Takes shirt off in advance.]


Good thing he didn't say, keep your pants on.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sometimes I want to puke when I read this thread


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

At times this thread resembles the inmates being given the keys to the asylum .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Rocat said:


> Good thing he didn't say, keep your pants on.


I've learned to premptively take my pants off before opening this thread. Less laundry that way. Makes it a bit awkward at the office though.


----------



## Austonianboy (Dec 3, 2015)

new pics up on the Janis site.....

Coming Soon - NTH Watches - Janis Trading Company

In my opinion the winners are the Santa Cruz and Amphion Modern...Oberon is nice to but I already have a watch that looks like it. I really wanted to wait to get another rolex to be my 1st watch with Merc hands but that santa cruz is so very pretty.

which one to go with?

I am underwhelmed by the nacken blue and vintage....but they probably look better in person.

But great looking line overall. I can't imagine what it takes to put these together

For what its worth...thanks Doc...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

It seems my factory and I had a miscommunication regarding some of the changes I wanted made to the samples. As such, there are a couple of things off about the latest revisions.

Obviously, this could be a problem, but because of the delays to this point, I intend to press on, hoping there are enough people who pay attention to what I say that my explanation will quell all doubts, and prevent more questions (fat chance).

The biggest issue is the color of the bezel inserts for some versions. The good news is that I'm positive that what's wrong can be fixed, it's just preventing me from posting some pics people are waiting for.

The Näcken Vintage Black bezel seems to have gotten lighter, which is good, because we wanted it lighter. If it's not lighter, and only my imagination, chalk it up to the contrast between the dial and the bezel making the bezel look lighter, which was what I'd been hoping when we decided to go black with the dial. So far, no problem.

Unfortunately, and I'm not sure how this happened, but the factory went and made the bezel inserts for the Oberon and Amphion Vintage lighter, too, and now they're too light.

No big deal on the Oberon - you've all seen the v.1 proto, which had the right bezel, and you've seen the pics coming in from Synaptyx, Brad, and others.

But the Amphion got an updated dial, so it would be nice to show it with the correct bezel, which I can't do, because, the bezel isn't correct.

The best I can do today is show you an edited pic of the v.1 proto, with the dial darkened, then show you some close-ups of the new dial, and let your imagination do the rest.

Also, after I discovered the mistake with the bezel inserts earlier today, I re-discoverd how bloody awful I am at photography, so...keep that in mind.

I'm going to post what pics I can, again, then I'm out again, because, let's face it, it's better that way. I've already added most, if not all of these and more to the website, but for those who don't still don't realize that's my primary means of doing business, here goes...

Edited version of the Amphion Vintage, with dial darkened. Full disclosure, I suck at Photoshop. After two hours of fiddling with it, trying to get only the dial darker, without affecting the hands or rehaut, I gave up. This is the best I could do:









Now try to picture it with that black dial, and that almost black bezel, but with this dial texture:









Still with me? Continuing on...yes, we'll be making the Näcken Modern with the handset framed in white. Here you go, the new Näcken Modern:

























I'm not debating the handset further. It's my final answer. This is the final version.

The one so many of you have been waiting for, the Santa Cruz:









































Näcken Vintage, Black:









































Näcken Vintage, Blue:

























I'm pretty sure those were all the ones people have been waiting for. There are some fresh pics of the Scorpène and Amphion Modern up on the site, but I figure you all know what they look like by now.

I'll try to take some more/better pics tomorrow, earlier in the day. I ran out of sunlight today (don't get me started).

*General Notes* (guys, please, someone, anyone, bookmark this post, and just keep pointing people back here when they ask questions related to any of the below):
*
1. The blue of the bezels on the Näcken and Santa Cruz* - I'm pretty sure that there's only one choice of blue PVD, and that's it. If you put a gun to my head, I'd say it can look lighter or darker depending on the light (the brighter the light, the lighter it looks), so that it ranges from a sort of aqua blue to a dark greenish blue, but there's definitely more green in it than, say, the Commander 300. I personally might like it a little darker, and I may try to get it a little darker, but I'm not sure it's possible, and as such, you should count on this being the blue.

*2. Pips, markers, and hands* - I'm aware that the bezel pips on some of the bezels look a little darker than the hands and hour markers. I had hoped they'd be a closer match. I discussed it with my factory. I thought we were on the same page. I'm not yet sure if that's a mistake or if this is as good as it gets. If there's a better answer, I'll try to find it, but this may be a function of how the lume appears on a metal bezel vs how it appears on a dial, and if it's going to bother you, consider a different version.

*3. Amphion Vintage* - I'm waiting to hear back from my factory about getting the right bezel inserts made and sent to me. I don't yet know when that will happen, but when it does, you can bet I'll be quick to post pics. Trust me, I won't forget. Do me a solid, and don't keep asking me about it. It may take a couple of weeks, or three, or six, I seriously do not know, and don't want to try to guess. Before you ask me how you can buy one without knowing what it will look like, go back to the first two pictures in this post, and use your imagination.

Other than those points above, I hope you're all happy with what you see, in spite of my non-existent photography skills. We will still be starting pre-orders this Monday, regardless.

As such, please allow me to refer anyone with any doubts to any number of forum members who've recently received the Commander 300, the Phantom, the Orthos II, or pretty much anything I've produced, and ask them if it turned out better than they expected, or worse, and if they're happy they pre-ordered, or if they regret it.

The point here is that as much as I would have liked to have had the time to get professional photography done prior to asking anyone to fork over their money, the clock simply ran out on me here, and I can't delay any further if we want to hit a delivery date before Christmas (and I do).

I offer everyone my personal guarantee that you will not regret pre-ordering any of these, but if that's still not good enough, please do take a look at our pre-order and returns policies before ordering, to familiarize yourself with the safeguards in place for you, my customer.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks good!!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

sweet


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm loving that rough dial texture on the vintage Amphion and Nacken models.


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Loving the Amphion Vintage!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Doc if you have both protos and have time to take photos from same angle, say face up, and send me, I can do the photoshop for bezel swap. I am not interested in that model but just to help if you need.. 

I am getting the santa cruz I guess, or nacken, may be both and flip one. can't decide.....


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

The hits keep on coming


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

The Santa Cruz is really striking with the waffle texture, and the contrast of the blue bezel and white dial. . Based on the renders, it appeared to me to have white bezel lume which glowed green, like the amphion vintage and Oberon. The proto looks to have the same yellow/green-natural lume like the vintage blue nakken, (which matches the dial lume of the blue nakken), but adds a 4th color to the mix on the Santa Cruz?

Is the bezel lume correct on the proto? Just confirming before go time. Thank you.

Personally I really like the shade of blue of the bezel fwiw. 

Best,
Christopher


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking great doc! Wow!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you Chris! Don't sweat about the professional photos, a lot of the guys here have already ordered watches from other micro brands based upon the renders only. We trust you and probably that's why we are sticking around here 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Looks good!!


This is it for me! Will practice my preorder skills on the website now 😀

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Doc if you have both protos and have time to take photos from same angle, say face up, and send me, I can do the photoshop for bezel swap. I am not interested in that model but just to help if you need..
> 
> I am getting the santa cruz I guess, or nacken, may be both and flip one. can't decide.....


I appreciate the offer. Unfortunately, I don't have both protos. The Amphion was one of the ones I sent back, so I'm SOL until the factory makes me a new bezel insert.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

charliekilo98 said:


> The Santa Cruz is really striking with the waffle texture, and the contrast of the blue bezel and white dial. . Based on the renders, it appeared to me to have white bezel lume which glowed green, like the amphion vintage and Oberon. The proto looks to have the same yellow/green-natural lume like the vintage blue nakken, (which matches the dial lume of the blue nakken), but adds a 4th color to the mix on the Santa Cruz.
> 
> Not trying to pee in the Wheeties, just want to make sure of the final product intent before go time, or maybe just need to calibrate my eyeballs.
> 
> ...


I understand. It's not actually the same color, but they're close. Prepare for long(ish) answer.

I wanted the bezel markers white. With my old factory, C3 was white, and bright, so when I wanted bright white lume, I'd specify C3.

My new factory says C3 isn't white. No big surprise, if you talk to people here. Plenty of people say C3 isn't white, but more pale yellow, or whatever. I believe my new factory is better than my old factory, and we're still feeling each other out, so I went with what they told me. Instead of specifying C3 for the v.1 proto bezels, we specified C1, which isn't as bright, but I asked them to do what they can to make it as bright as possible.

The bezel markers on the v.1 protos were white, but not that bright. I wasn't happy, and it left me with a decision to make - take a chance on C3 being just as white as it was with my old factory, or keep the C1, and read people's comments on here 6 months from now, b1tching about the bezel lume not being great.

I specified C3 for the bezel inserts (Santa Cruz, Amphion Vintage, Oberon, and the two vintage Nackens).

The lume on the Nacken dials is "natural". The colors are close, as you can see, but not quite identical. I'm somewhat surprised looking at my own lume shots, seeing that the Natural dials/hands are glowing brighter than the C3 bezels. My best guess is that it's a function of the underlying materials, and the post application finishing on the bezels, which are given a top layer of clear coat to seal the lume in.

Those models are meant to look 'vintage'. The original inspiration (the Tudor and Rolex models) didn't have lumed bezel markings, they were just anodized aluminum (I'm pretty sure), so their markers didn't really fade or patina over time. I just wanted to approximate the general color palette of those models - how they look now, years later - as best I could, but with the bezel markers being lumed. There's no getting a perfect match without using all the same materials, which would lessen the quality of what we're doing.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks Doc, very much makes sense. 

Best,
C.


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

docvail said:


> As such, please allow me to refer anyone with any doubts to any number of forum members who've recently received the Commander 300, the Phantom, the Orthos II, or pretty much anything I've produced, and ask them if it turned out better than they expected, or worse, and if they're happy they pre-ordered, or if they regret it.


I will say that I pre-ordered the Riccardo, and (aside from the **** lume :-d) it turned out perfectly, better than I had expected. Doc's customer service was excellent, providing a lot of transparency and communication about the status of the pre-order/shipping/etc. I regret nothing!


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

By the way, I have a question. But--and I can't stress this enough--NOT FOR DOC (he's answered more than enough inane questions). 

On the models where there is an option for no date, I am assuming that just means there's not cutout for the date, but it's still a date movement (i.e., with a first crown position to advance the date). Is that right? The alternative (a separate movement with no date wheel and no first crown position) would be a logistical headache, if even possible. 

Apologies if this has been answered previously somewhere in this hive of scum and villainy.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

el_duderino04 said:


> By the way, I have a question. But--and I can't stress this enough--NOT FOR DOC (he's answered more than enough inane questions).
> 
> On the models where there is an option for no date, I am assuming that just means there's not cutout for the date, but it's still a date movement (i.e., with a first crown position to advance the date). Is that right? The alternative (a separate movement with no date wheel and no first crown position) would be a logistical headache, if even possible.
> 
> Apologies if this has been answered previously somewhere in this hive of scum and villainy.


That normally what's done! So the same movement without the cutout!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Loving the updated Nackens!

But I can't get over that achingly yellow lume dot. For me this is the whole reason, why anyone might be "underwhelmed" with these. If the factory can't do it otherwise, why not use the same lume like on the rest of the bezel? Don't these look so much more coherent?

Doc, you can officially burn my ass in molasses, but you will have to come to Germany for that.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Have to say after generally ignoring this thread for awhile and then coming back to it, I can emphasise with Doc and the frustration he's obviously been feeling....... 

Anyway, very pleased to see these prototypes. They are looking good, but having seen the vintage dials and the texture of the dials I'm leaning away from these now. Santa cruz looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

Sea-Dog said:


> Loving the updated Nackens!
> 
> But I can't get over that achingly yellow lume dot. For me this is the whole reason, why anyone might be "underwhelmed" with these. If the factory can't do it otherwise, why not use the same lume like on the rest of the bezel? Don't these look so much more coherent?
> 
> Doc, you can officially burn my ass in molasses, but you will have to come to Germany for that.


See I don't mind the yellow lume dot. I was however expecting the lume to be tinged a vintage yellow rather than green, given the cad images. The dial seems a bit coarse for my tastes, as I was expecting it to be a more fine sandy finish, but in fairness it's growing on me.

On the whole though I think the nackens are spot on! The proportions are perfect and the shade of blue used is great. Just make the lume yellow and it'll be perfect ;-)


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> They are looking good, but having seen the vintage dials and the texture of the dials I'm leaning away from these now. Santa cruz looks absolutely stunning.


Agreeing with this. I was sure I was going to order a vintage blue Nacken, but hadn't appreciated the dial texture would be that bobbly. Santa Cruz looks great but I am after snowflake hands so possibly Nacken modern now? Not sure...


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

The Vintage Sweep said:


> See I don't mind the yellow lume dot. I was however expecting the lume to be tinged a vintage yellow rather than green, given the cad images.


Yes, that was my hope too. But since it's going to be "natural", having only the lume dot yellow just does not look good... I actually hate this kind of fussy nitpicking about tiny details, but the yellow dot begs for a better solution.

Doc actually mentioned before that "natural" lume will look more yellowish than green in different light. Curious how more daylight photos will confirm this.


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

Sea-Dog said:


> Yes, that was my hope too. But since it's going to be "natural", having only the lume dot yellow just does not look good... I actually hate this kind of fussy nitpicking about tiny details, but the yellow dot begs for a better solution.
> 
> Doc actually mentioned before that "natural" lume will look more yellowish than green in different light. Curious how more daylight photos will confirm this.


I hope so, the yellow goes far better with the blue than the green. (See the vintage Tudor below) As you say, we'll just have to wait for more photos!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Outstanding work! These are excellent works of art. They each have their own personality and differences where one could really get them all without a sense of repetition (if money was not a limiting factor). 

Congratulations, this will be a fantastic run that will keep on giving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

The Vintage Sweep said:


> I hope so, the yellow goes far better with the blue than the green. (See the vintage Tudor below) As you say, we'll just have to wait for more photos!
> 
> View attachment 8256034


I don't know... After seeing what you have so far, would the pip make or break the deal? If so it seems to me you don't like the watch enough to start with and the pip color is simply what tips the balance. Maybe consider the other options, because if your matching your expectations that that picture of the gorgeous Tudor you will likely not be fully satisfied no matter what. This IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

Jguitron said:


> I don't know... After seeing what you have so far, would the pip make or break the deal? If so it seems to me you don't like the watch enough to start with and the pip color is simply what tips the balance. Maybe consider the other options, because if your matching your expectations that that picture of the gorgeous Tudor you will likely not be fully satisfied no matter what. This IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My issue isn't with the pip, just the colour of the lume. As I said before, I love the case, bezel and general design. My only niggle is the lume appearing green not yellow, and that's all I used the picture of the Tudor to illustrate.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Of course, the reason you will get a NTH Nacken is that you like the Tudor Submariner "Blue Snowflake". And getting a homage to this particular model right is terribly difficult. The vintage originals look all different, have faded and aged into different tones - each one of them! So if you're looking at the Näcken, everyone has a "dream watch" picture in mind from which the Nacken will differ. Essentially, the beauty of the Blue Snowflake lies in the combination of the color blue and the yellowish cream of aged lume. I have no idea why the Nackens don't get the same lume like the Santa Cruz or Amphion Vintage...

Looking at the NTH protos right now, I like those models most which are most coherent. This means to me: no different lume shades. I can live with the lume how it is right now, and I am curious if there is the chance that is of a warmer hue in daylight, but that yellow dot pops out to me so much!


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

Sea-Dog said:


> Of course, the reason you will get a NTH Nacken is that you like the Tudor Submariner "Blue Snowflake". And getting a homage to this particular model right is terribly difficult. The vintage originals look all different, have faded and aged into different tones - each one of them! So if you're looking at the Näcken, everyone has a "dream watch" picture in mind from which the Nacken will differ. Essentially, the beauty of the Blue Snowflake lies in the combination of the color blue and the yellowish cream of aged lume. I have no idea why the Nackens don't get the same lume like the Santa Cruz or Amphion Vintage...
> 
> Looking at the NTH protos right now, I like those models most which are most coherent. This means to me: no different lume shades. I can live with the lume how it is right now, and I am curious if there is the chance that is of a warmer hue in daylight, but that yellow dot pops out to me so much!


Pretty much spot on! Obviously no real-life watch will be exactly like some "dream watch" picture in a person's mind but for me the Nacken's tick a lot of boxes. They have no crown guards and a big crown, a unique yet classic design and a blue bezel. (classic style divers with a blue bezel are quite hard to come by at an affordable level).


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Excellent pictures. Now I want the Nacken but will have to take a closer look at which one. Oberon and Nacken. Nacken and Oberon. Mmmmmm. Yes, it looks like I'll be preordering two on May 30 at 11 am EST.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I like the lume on the the Santa Cruz and Nacken in the latest pics. .no complaints from me...just sayin


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> I like the lume on the the Santa Cruz and Nacken in the latest pics. .no complaints from me...just sayin


This


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> This


+1 😀

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mil6161 said:


> I like the lume on the the Santa Cruz and Nacken in the latest pics. .no complaints from me...just sayin


Didn't mean to criticize the Santa Cruz much. It looks stunning, and the different lume tones look much more intentional, because they are. The vintage Nackens' pip does not look intentional...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

If I was Doc, I'd be opening pre-orders on a-punch-in-the-jimmy.

'Natural' lume isn't green.










I suggest that you're seeing the interplay of the blue and yellow combined with Doc's horrible (but awesome) photography.

If you don't like it, don't buy it. There are other models in the series.

Sent from my 's .


----------



## Watch That Sweep (Apr 23, 2016)

synaptyx said:


> If I was Doc, I'd be opening pre-orders on a-punch-in-the-jimmy.
> 
> 'Natural' lume isn't green.
> 
> ...


Yeah that would make sense! Bit of an optical illusion. If it's that shade in the flesh then yeah that's perfect!


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

synaptyx said:


> If I was Doc, I'd be opening pre-orders on a-punch-in-the-jimmy.
> 
> 'Natural' lume isn't green.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for that chart. There is hope after all. 
Yes, Doc keeps posting his "horrible but awesome" pics hoping that he won't regret it because of guys like me taking them apart.

If I were him, I would have waited until next day with more light to not give the wrong impression... As he keeps saying: reality is different from renders.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Good on you Synaptyx. I'm glad someone was paying attention.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am busy selling off my firstborn to get the funds for two NTH subs. 

And I like the C3 green. Vintage lume just leaves me meh and in the dark.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Been following doc's work since the commander project kicked off and I'll vouch for the AWESOME factor. I ended up getting a blue and a black. He'll get it right and if you don't get one you'll kick yourself when you buy one from a flipper or are left in the cold. 

I'm so, so torn between the Santa Cruz and amphion...I'll probably never get a real milsub from my birth year so amphion would be great. I'd need to learn to love Mercedes hands for the Santa Cruz. I have a blue Tisell and the hands are just not my favorites. I'll likely sell it to help fund this purchase anyways. I'm even tempted to get both NTHs and swap hands but that seems like an unwise plan. Then there is the blue snowflake and the oberon,gah! Decisions, decisions....

At least I have the weekend to contemplate.


----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)

So what do you guys think that suits the Santa Cruz the best? The Navy or Royal Blue natural rubber strap that Doc sells?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Scidd0w said:


> So what do you guys think that suits the Santa Cruz the best? The Navy or Royal Blue natural rubber strap that Doc sells?


I'm already thinking of getting a nice mid-tone or dark leather strap for the Santa Cruz (if i end up being able to get it that is)!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Still with me? Continuing on...yes, we'll be making the Näcken Modern with the handset framed in white. Here you go, the new Näcken Modern:
> 
> View attachment 8253833
> 
> ...


welp, time to do some laundry... this is going to be an uncomfortable day in the office.
"Hey why are you walking around with a cardigan tied around your waist? And isn't it usually positioned to cover the backside?"
"Doc released new pics of the Nacken Modern with all white hands as well as completed Santa Cruz pics."


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm putting together a list of suggestions.

I'll email each of them to Doc with diagrams and color selections.

It's great we can all help with this stuff!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I find it somewhat interesting that back in the day (remember way back then) when Doc first released the renders of his new line of NTH subs that everyone was getting all hot and bothered about the Scorpene, and the Oberon was on the outs. Now no one is talking about the Scorpene, and (almost) everyone has the hots for the Oberon. 

It's almost like the hot girl in Jr. High that got fat in High School, and the flat chested girl that no one noticed in Jr. High who became the hot cheerleader. Now everyone wants to date her.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## R.A.D. (Aug 24, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> It's almost like the hot girl in Jr. High that got fat in High School, and the flat chested girl that no one noticed in Jr. High who became the hot cheerleader. Now everyone wants to date her.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


And the guys who proudly rejected the flat chested gal before wanted to kill themselves afterwards (thanks for bringing that previusly repressed memory back!)

Now on a watch related comment, i really do hope the santa cruz will be super successful so i can grab one in the future.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tom Kelly said:


> Just a thought. All submariners should be able to preorder 30 minutes early!


^^THIS!!! So much this!!!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sea-Dog said:


> Yes, Doc keeps posting his "horrible but awesome" pics hoping that he won't regret it because of guys like me taking them apart.


This.



Sea-Dog said:


> If I were him, I would have waited until next day with more light to not give the wrong impression... As he keeps saying: reality is different from renders.


And this. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok made up my mind on which one. Nothing will sway me. Not even more of Docs pics. I'm good and sold....because I don't have it in my collection lol.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Little anecdote here: I used to organize outdoor-photoshootings with a professional photographer a few years back. Once, because I had organized wrong, we ran out of light too early before we had every shot we needed. I will never forget the guy screaming with a red face: "Duuuude, photography means painting with light. I have nothing to work with when the sun is gone." 

And he was right.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Dammit, I only wanted to order one, but that Santa Cruz is outstanding. Doc, you really are a gunner's mate first class Phillip a-hole! Good job!


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Nacken Vintage Blue...Modern Black...vintage blue!...Modern Black!..blue..black..blue..black...blueck...

Damn, this is hard.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I thought the Oberon was it, but that Santa Cruz... Wow!

Alas, though, I'll spend Sunday trying to see if I can find a way to do it at all. If not, by the time I can afford it, it might have to be a thicker/larger used Steinhart Ocean Vintage to come close in looks. But fingers crossed that I find a way to do it by Monday morning.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

If I don't post pics, even crappy ones, people will whine, "I'm not buying anything just based on a render", even though Rusty's renders have proven to be fairly, if not incredibly accurate. People will make comments as if I'm trying to pull a fast one, call them vaporware, etc. Never mind that almost all the images you see on the big brands' sites aren't photos at all, but computer renderings.

If I post pics, people ask for more pics, better pics, macro shots, lume shots, closeups from every angle, etc. 

Even when I get professional pics, there's very often something lost as the images are cleaned up, and they'll often appear flat.

Even when I pay for an outdoor photo shoot so we can get natural light, I still get guys who email me after they get their watch, to complain the colors look different in real life.

There's no good answer here, I'm afraid. 

I'm out of time, and doing the best I can. It's Friday, my family has plans to be at the Jersey shore this weekend, I've got two days of emails piled up, and still a $h1t ton of work to do. If anyone wants to try to convince my wife to take the kids without me, so I can stay home and work, let me know, and I'll give you her number. Good luck with that.

I'm scrambling to cobble together enough decent images that people don't drown me in emails asking me what's up between now and Monday. 

I've still got a situation with the Commander 300/Orthos II orders which haven't shipped yet, wherein I need to manually change all their status before Monday. 

I've got guys discovering bugs in my site, forcing me to change things on the fly, and email people with explanations about what I'm doing and why.

I still have to run the day to day operations of the business, which includes responding to any and all customers who contact me about anything. 

Trust me, in my position, you'd be making the same decisions, if you were smart. I'm busier than a one-legged man in an a$$-kicking contest, and haven't got time to make sure everything is perfect for the minority who expect perfection.

These are going to sell out. You don't like what you see? Okay. Wait until we finish production, then join the discussion by people who are kicking themselves for second guessing and not pre-ordering, just like every previous production I've done.

I'm working on getting some better pics posted. I don't know how long it will take. When you see them, hopefully you'll get a truer sense of the colors. None of the lume is green, it looks that way in some pics because it's fricking glowing, even inside, during the day, and it glows green. 

I'll sort out the pip color so it isn't yellow. I don't know how yet. Worst case scenario, we'll use a different lume color. I'll have time to proof the bezel inserts before we do final assembly, to make sure we get the colors right. I can't do it now, because we're already behind. 

It's a complete **** show, I know, but when life gives me crap, I make craponade. Pick up a glass and drink, or leave the pub, because it's all we're serving tonight.




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Doc, I'm really sorry for all the nitpicking today. I will get an NTH just because of this message and I trust that you'll get everything right. Thanks for taking the time!

Enjoy the time at the sea.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> I find it somewhat interesting that back in the day (remember way back then) when Doc first released the renders of his new line of NTH subs that everyone was getting all hot and bothered about the Scorpene, and the Oberon was on the outs. Now no one is talking about the Scorpene, and (almost) everyone has the hots for the Oberon.
> 
> It's almost like the hot girl in Jr. High that got fat in High School, and the flat chested girl that no one noticed in Jr. High who became the hot cheerleader. Now everyone wants to date her.
> 
> ...





R.A.D. said:


> And the guys who proudly rejected the flat chested gal before wanted to kill themselves afterwards (thanks for bringing that previusly repressed memory back!)
> 
> Now on a watch related comment, i really do hope the santa cruz will be super successful so i can grab one in the future.


I dunno about the rest but I still want the Scorpene and I'm not talking about it because I'm hoping everyone else will go buy some other model so I've got a decent shot at it.

I gotta say most of the models look really good too though and I'm trying to stick to buying just one.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

^^ Stick to watches, Vail, and never open a restaurant. Between the craponade and the napalm-and-marshmallow-fluff omelettes, that place would give "fire in the belly" a whole new meaning.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> ^^ Stick to watches, Vail, and never open a restaurant. Between the craponade and the napalm-and-marshmallow-fluff omelettes, that place would give "fire in the belly" a whole new meaning.


From what I have seen - DOC is the watch guru... (watch wisperer?)

Maybe its because he is making the Nth line. Maybe its because all the talk about Vintage watches lately... I REALLY WANT AN NTH WATCH.

My only problem now.. My wife will buy a new car if I buy another watch this year . I think I'm going to have to live without a new NTH sub watch ...

I sure hope I get in on Docs next watch..


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

The Vintage Sweep said:


> I hope so, the yellow goes far better with the blue than the green. (See the vintage Tudor below) As you say, we'll just have to wait for more photos!
> 
> View attachment 8256034


It's an interesting photo you've chosen to make the point since the two images there were obviously captured in different light and thus the lume looks different. The base photo appears more green and the superimposed image over it looks like the yellow.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

imagwai said:


> Agreeing with this. I was sure I was going to order a vintage blue Nacken, but hadn't appreciated the dial texture would be that bobbly. Santa Cruz looks great but I am after snowflake hands so possibly Nacken modern now? Not sure...


Exactly where I was/am......


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

While looking photos take into account that these are taken on bad location. Strong light from window and dark indoor. That is why you see that sand paper surface like shiny metal and too deep due to strong light transition. Remember the difference between fab photos and pro grade photos of the Oberon while deciding.

And the last words, Come on guys! other ones also beautiful, not all of us can get Santa Cruz. Do not change your minds please


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

That Santa Cruz is really something else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> While looking photos take into account that these are taken on bad location. Strong light from window and dark indoor. That is why you see that sand paper surface like shiny metal and too deep due to strong light transition. Remember the difference between fab photos and pro grade photos of the Oberon while deciding.
> 
> And the last words, Come on guys! other ones also beautiful, not all of us can get Santa Cruz. Do not change your minds please


Yeah, seriously. Us "santa Cruz from the start of this" guys now have stiff competition all of a sudden!

Anyway. I'll coincidentally be attempting to order my Santa Cruz in....Santa Cruz on Monday.









Hitting the boardwalk before holiday weekend crush.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> ... my family has plans to be at the Jersey shore this weekend ...


Got that orange spray tan ready?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

Sounds like you need an assistant Doc. Just sayin'




...will work for watches...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Updated images posted to the site. I tried to post multiple images of each watch, from multiple angles, various lighting conditions, time of day, etc. 

Other than cropping them, the ONLY editing I did was to the Amphion Vintage dial, to make it darker (as it will be in the production version), and to the lume pips on the two vintage Nackens, to make the pips less yellow. I made no other alterations to the images whatsoever.

Those interested in the vintage Nackens, Santa Cruz and Amphion Modern should take a look. For whatever reason, I've found those models to be the hardest to photograph well. As you will see, the blue bezels and the light gray bezel can vary A LOT depending on the light, as can the dials with the sandpaper texture.

I think I'm done trying to take pictures for now, unless I'm feeling froggy over the weekend, but I doubt I will be.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^
nice job with the updated images, Doc!


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the updated pics Doc, my choice is 100% decided now. On a side note, thanks for busting tail on wave 2 of the Commander 300. With any luck mine will be in hand tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Updated images posted to the site. I tried to post multiple images of each watch, from multiple angles, various lighting conditions, time of day, etc.
> 
> Other than cropping them, the ONLY editing I did was to the Amphion Vintage dial, to make it darker (as it will be in the production version), and to the lume pips on the two vintage Nackens, to make the pips less yellow. I made no other alterations to the images whatsoever.
> 
> ...


I think Doc is messing with us. There is now way the bezel insert on the Santa Cruz picture #2 and #4 are the same.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I think Doc is messing with us. There is now way the bezel insert on the Santa Cruz picture #2 and #4 are the same.


Can't tell if this is serious or not, but if it is, the light source in the photos is positioned differently, so as you'd expect, the watch looks different.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

wittyphrase said:


> Can't tell if this is serious or not, but if it is, the light source in the photos is positioned differently, so as you'd expect, the watch looks different.


I was kidding, but i'm hoping that the light was at full power and straight on for pic #2. Not sure I'm as in love with the Santa Cruz in that pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I think Doc is messing with us. There is now way the bezel insert on the Santa Cruz picture #2 and #4 are the same.












Same bezel insert.

Did I not tell you all yesterday that the color changes depending on the light?

Hi, I'm steel, have we met?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Same bezel insert.
> 
> Did I not tell you all yesterday that the color changes depending on the light?
> 
> Hi, I'm steel, have we met?


I think you've stumbled onto something here.....a bezel that changes color!

Feel like dark blue today...bam!

Aqua?....boom!

Black?....hazzzaaaa!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

The new "mood" bezel.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

So I came here knowing for sure that I would (and will) get a Santa Cruz.
But man, the Nacken Vintage Black is looking great as well... and, just took a look at the Orthos II Ice White!!! HOLY SHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Arrrghhhh!!!!

Have to sell more stuff I guess...

Congrats Doc on the new protos. Monday can't come soon enough!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Disclaimer: THIS IS NOT A QUESTION FOR DOC, PLEASE DO NOT READ THIS DOC! 






OK so now I've done by bit to not worsen Doc's mental state. I've got a question and I'm hoping some of the sub experts out there can answer; what is the inspiration for the sandpaper dials on the vintage NTH models? Is it supposed to be giving the appearance of an aged dial?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^^ Yes.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I've got a question and I'm hoping some of the sub experts out there can answer; what is the inspiration for the sandpaper dials on the vintage NTH models? Is it supposed to be giving the appearance of an aged dial?


Early Tudor Snowflakes were particularly prone to this bobbling. IIRC, I think basically it was a manufacturing problem - the dial paint didn't age very well.

Posting pics isn't working currently, but here's a link to an example.
http://images.europeanwatch.com/images/23/23562.jpg

I'm not quite sure why you'd want to try and replicate this effect tbh, but that's just my personal opinion and I suspect I'm in the minority.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi all, Update message received from Janus, my order status is now "Shipped".

All well in Oz, those who have already received their gems, wear them in good health.

I will have to learn how to attached images to my posts

BigEd

Posted to the wrong thread, but I'm sure everyone will know that I am referring to the SM300 designs.

BigEd


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

Someone needs to buy my Marathon so I can order a Amphion : /


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

imagwai said:


> Early Tudor Snowflakes were particularly prone to this bobbling. IIRC, I think basically it was a manufacturing problem - the dial paint didn't age very well.
> 
> Posting pics isn't working currently, but here's a link to an example.
> http://images.europeanwatch.com/images/23/23562.jpg
> ...


Brilliant, that explains it perfectly. Thanks.......:-!

I think that I'm with you on the bobbling effect, I could have gone with fading of the dial / bezel to generate a used / vintage look, but the sandpaper dials are unfortunately not for me.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Well, I've seen enough to just give it a shot. No more pictures needed, I'll just trust Doc's reputation that he will deliver stunning pieces here, and he will go to great lengths for that. And I'll happily wait to see how the lume looks in reality until I open the package! I agree that these things can be a pain to capture. Better get some important things done! They're gonna sell quickly anyway. 

Consider my order placed.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

I was torn between the Nacken Modern and Vintage Blue... leaning towards the Nacken Modern now. That thing looks sweet. and its the perfect size too


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

yeah im finding it hard to choose between the Nacken modern and vintage... those green markers and lume makes it hard for me with the vintage somehow -_-


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Just a few pages back it was explained in detail that the lume on the Nacken Vintages is not green. It's Superluminova "Natural" which is creme/yellowish. It's just hard to capture (and Doc is not a very good photographer). In a low light situation it starts to glow green pretty quickly so it will appear greenish in the pics. I made the same mistake and that's how it was explained to me. The lume will be yellowish in normal daylight.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Ah okay missed that part.. 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

synaptyx said:


> If I was Doc, I'd be opening pre-orders on a-punch-in-the-jimmy.
> 
> 'Natural' lume isn't green.
> 
> ...


There ya go!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

imagwai said:


> Early Tudor Snowflakes were particularly prone to this bobbling. IIRC, I think basically it was a manufacturing problem - the dial paint didn't age very well.
> 
> Posting pics isn't working currently, but here's a link to an example.
> http://images.europeanwatch.com/images/23/23562.jpg


That's an irresistibly cool look, intentional or no.

Those "vintage" NTH models are gonna be killer. When all is said and done, I think the vintage Amphion is gonna be the star of the show.


----------



## Readysteady (Apr 6, 2016)

For me, sadly, the paint colour on the bezel of the Santa Cruz is just too greenish against the blue of the bezel...personally for me it should´ve been white as in the render, the watch then would´ve been perfectly balanced.

Still several other possibles...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah the SC bezel lume appearing green us less than desirable. Need to look at other options.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Who's excited for the pre-orders!?!?! WOOHOO!!!?!?!

I'm hoping to snag these:

Amphion Vintage - No date
Näcken Vintage Black - No date
Näcken Modern - Date

What're you guys in for? Come on, post what you want, not what you don't want.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I can't make up my bloody mind  

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

Näcken Modern with Date for me, and then maybe one of everything else to sell for all the dummies who don't preorder :--)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Blue knaken for me..I like the dial texture and the lume...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Right now my choices are in this order:

1) Naken Modern
2) Oberon
3) Amphion Vintage 
4) Amphion Modern

And no, I don't plan on getting 4. At most I'm getting 2, and will probably just settle at 1. And I'm still a little uncertain about the date vs. no date question. I guess I'll probably end up deciding while I'm checking out. 

On a side note, when I filled out Doc's original survey, the Amphion Modern was at the top of my list, and the Naken Modern wasn't even on it.


Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

synaptyx said:


> Who's excited for the pre-orders!?!?! WOOHOO!!!?!?!
> 
> I'm hoping to snag these:
> 
> ...


Nacken modern - ND
Oberon - D



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

The Nacken Vintage Blue colour scheme as it stands IN THIS PHOTO reminds me a lot of my old Electric Blue Seamaster.










I never saw "natural" or "yellow" lume on the Electric Blue...mostly green no matter what light source.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Slant said:


> The Nacken Vintage Blue colour scheme as it stands IN THIS PHOTO reminds me a lot of my old Electric Blue Seamaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as he lume in the dial and bezel match no one should have a meltdown...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Myself? I'm going to go for the Amphion Modern, Oberon both no date. I dig the Amphion Vintage but already have the OMV and they'll be too close. I don't however have a modern MilSub. I was torn for a while between the Oberon and a Ticino Sea Viper and a savings of about $140, but that dial on the Oberon pushed me over the edge so to speak.


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Nacken Modern, no date for me! Finally a snowflake, been wanting one a long time.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Nacken modern no date... I think.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm torn between Oberon and the Santa Cruz. The SC is my first choice, but not sure about the bezel though. Hopefully I'll be able to make up my mind by tomorrow

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm just here for the Snowflakes - in the summer! Planning to only get one, although there is the slight possibility I'll go for two in the heat of the monent. They are quite a steal.

1. Nacken Vintage Blue
2. Nacken Vintage Black
3. Nacken Modern


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

red triangel rule them all


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For anyone who didn't see the email I sent out this afternoon - Checklist for NTH Pre-Orders[UNIQID].

See you all tomorrow at 11am EDT.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'll be there with bells on.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll be there. I must be the only one after the Scorpene.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm so torn on the SC. I've been gunning for it for a while but am nervous about that bezel.

Something tells me that doc is gonna come through though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I'll be there with bells on.


I'll be happy to know you're wearing pants.

Or trousers.

Whatever.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

chaps


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

taike said:


> chaps


 I hope those chaps have a backside cover.......family forum ya know.:-d


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Apologies if this is already explained in this 37,000 response thread, but what, exactly, does the Santa Cruz model have to do with Santa?


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Apologies if this is already explained in this 37,000 response thread, but what, exactly, does the Santa Cruz model have to do with Santa?


Insta-ban.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

CMFord said:


> Apologies if this is already explained in this 37,000 response thread, but what, exactly, does the Santa Cruz model have to do with Santa?


All models = submarine names

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Apologies if this is already explained in this 37,000 response thread, but what, exactly, does the Santa Cruz model have to do with Santa?












This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

CMFord said:


> Apologies if this is already explained in this 37,000 response thread, but what, exactly, does the Santa Cruz model have to do with Santa?


You hope that both show up at your house on Christmas


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> You hope that both show up at your house on Christmas


I'd be angry over a comment like this, if I hadn't lived through last year's holiday shipping debacle.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thinking of flipping my Sea Viper to help fund the Amphion Modern. Struggling with it. _(Is it double the watch?) Oh man....what to do????

300m/200m
Love the steel bezel.
BLUE LUME!

_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I know it's going to be a free for all tomorrow, but I just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck in securing the watch or watches of your choice. 

And remember, as important as these little mechanical wonders are to all of us, in the end, they are just watches.

Cheers!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> And remember, as important as these little mechanical wonders are to all of us, in the end, they are just watches.


What? You lost me there.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Are those green spots on your skin?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Are those green spots on your skin?


That's what she said.

Sigh...

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

They're from all the lume exposure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Are those green spots on your skin?


You're a veterinarian, glen, get back to your corner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> All models = submarine names
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get the idea of a Santa CRUISE now that you mention it, but no one goes on a submarine cruise.

...and I'll stick with comments that are serious now since, apparently, some very not serious comments aren't taken that way.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I wonder if thats how Doc looks just before he places your glitter bomb order...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

All BS and joking aside. Doc good luck tomorrow. I hope the site runs smoothly for you. Everyone else, good luck as well and I hope you guys/gals get the watch(es) ordered you want.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> You're a veterinarian, glen, get back to your corner
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not just a veterinarian...it's a post apocalyptic career, my friend.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Still struggling to find a buyer for my first born, and once I get the cash, I still need to make time at 11 am to click the 'buy' button. How do I explain all this to my wife?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


This needs to be your profile pic AND signature.....won't need to reply anymore - just type the following

...........

David


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I am back on board for a Nacken Modern now that I've discovered they will have a White Framed hand set but have one question that has probably been answered & if it has very sorry.
How long will PreOrder run?I won't have funds until the end of June & want to grab PreOrder pricing.Thanks much...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Because I have complete faith in what Doc produces, Santa Cruz has always been and is still at the top of my list. Amphion Modern is second - that red triangle. Third of the three I'm getting was a surprise to me. I was sure if end up with a snowflake of some flavor but that Oberon just looks way too good to pass up. 

Best of luck to all of you. No matter which model you end up with, fear not - you will receive one hell of a nice watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I am back on board for a Nacken Modern now that I've discovered they will have a White Framed hand set but have one question that has probably been answered & if it has very sorry.
> How long will PreOrder run?I won't have funds until the end of June & want to grab PreOrder pricing.Thanks much...


There are only a set number being produced of each style, so the pre-order will run until each style is fully sold. Given the interest (both in this thread, and what Doc has mentioned about the interest on instagram and his website), that likely won't be long. If somehow a style is not fully sold during the pre-order, the website says pre-orders may be suspended "shortly" before the shipping date, and I assume regular sales will commence on that date.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Lol that pic doc! Might have to make that my profile pic hahha.

Good luck tomorrow to everyone ordering. I hope your internet crashes 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I am back on board for a Nacken Modern now that I've discovered they will have a White Framed hand set but have one question that has probably been answered & if it has very sorry.
> How long will PreOrder run?I won't have funds until the end of June & want to grab PreOrder pricing.Thanks much...





el_duderino04 said:


> There are only a set number being produced of each style, so the pre-order will run until each style is fully sold. Given the interest (both in this thread, and what Doc has mentioned about the interest on instagram and his website), that likely won't be long. If somehow a style is not fully sold during the pre-order, the website says pre-orders may be suspended "shortly" before the shipping date, and I assume regular sales will commence on that date.


I should probably clarify some of this.

SKIP DOWN TO THE BOLD FONT IF YOU DON'T NEED THE WHOLE EXPLANATION. THOSE OF YOU WHO INSIST ON GETTING ALL UP IN MY BUSINESS, AND ARE LIKELY TO ASK FOR A FULL EXPLANATION IF I DON'T PROVIDE ONE, READ EVERY SINGLE WORD OF WHAT FOLLOWS...

I wasn't able to re-do the pre-order interest survey, obviously. Sorry about that, I wanted to, but we just ran out of time.

I've been thinking about it, and whether or not I should adjust any of the numbers, based on people's comments here. I've decided not to, for a number of reasons.

1. In spite of the small mistakes/deviations from plan, the end-result here is shaping up to very closely resemble the 2D illustrations used in the survey, and the 3D renders from Rusty. My thinking is if you liked the Santa Cruz (or whichever) then, you still like it now, assuming you believe I can and will sort out the minor little details which aren't yet perfect (and if you don't believe I can/will, screw you for doubting me).

2. The survey results haven't altered the numbers much since we got past 300 pieces 'spoken for', and those numbers fairly align with what I guessed they'd be before we started. My hunch is that the breakdown of people who prefer black over blue over white doesn't change much no matter what the details of the black/blue/white are.

3. Some of you clowns didn't answer the survey 'correctly' anyway. For every guy who admitted he picked three despite only having the budget for one, there's another guy who just picked his favorite one, despite plans to buy three. I could re-do the survey three times and not get the numbers perfect, or we might find the end results are the same regardless.

So...despite the last-minute decision changes so many people seem to be making, I'm going to trust my gut and leave the pre-order plan as it was.

I'll make between 7 and 14 of each model available at each price level, depending on the interest expressed by the survey results.

Here's where it gets a little tricky...


Making the number of pieces available according to the survey probably guarantees each version will sell according to the number available at each price, meaning that I expect to see sales of all versions slow down at about the same price level, which I expect to occur at about the same time, whenever that may be.
Since I'll be basing production numbers on how many of each version have sold up until the day we start production, this becomes a bit of a self-fulfilling prophesy. The number of pieces I made available based on the survey will likely drive the number of pieces we produce of each version.

There is of course the outside chance that the survey results are in fact way off, and if I see that indicated by the pre-order sales, tomorrow or otherwise, I may have to adjust the numbers on the fly.

*Otherwise, here are the pertinent numbers/answers:*

7-14 of each version available at each price level (total of 80 pieces), with 90-175 of each version being produced, for a combined total of 1000 pieces.

As the number of pieces at each price level sell out, the price will go up in increments of $25, until we hit $450, after which the price will go to $500, then continue going up by $25 again (don't ask for an explanation about why I'm skipping over $475; the answer involves a lot of math and hypothetical scenarios, and you'd be bored before I'd be finished, even though I'm not planning to answer anyway; but if I was - BO-RING!).

Once we start production, the prices will go up by $25 each month (give or take) until we complete production.

There is no time limit on pre-orders, nor is there a limit on how many I'll sell in pre-order, up to the total being produced, which is officially limited to 1000 pieces of all versions combined. I'll continue pre-orders until we're sold out, or we're done production, at which time, they'll just be 'orders'.

(I will NOT make more than a combined total of 1000 pieces, no matter how much interest there is. I'm not being a d1ck. It's a function of costs which I've already locked in for this production, so I can't add more, even if I wanted to.)

So, if the question is, "how long will we have to pre-order", the answer is, "until we sell out, or finish production."

If the question is, more specifically, "how long with the pre-order price be $X or less", the answer is, "until they're all gone at that price, or enough time has passed that I've jacked the price up beyond that level."

Based on the interest I'm seeing, I expect pre-order prices of all versions to be over $500 before the day ends tomorrow.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

CROWN LUME?! Crown lume.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

daschlag said:


> CROWN LUME?! Crown lume.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

This is great! Just set my alarm (as if I'll need it with two small kids in the place) to order my Santa Cruz while in Santa Cruz, CA on vaca tomorrow! Wife totally on board too since she asked "when do you need to get up to order your special watch?" Yes!

Doc, read your email and already redeemed points, and etc.

My problem? I know what I want and if I go PayPal the White Queen will not see it. If I order two I will have to go credit card since the White Qween manages finances into a joint account and leaves me a stipend. Gah! The agony. If only it was going down at 8PM for me instead of 8AM I am sure a ripper of the old double IPA would push me clear of this ethical dilemma!

Good luck gents, but if I meet you on the gory field of pre orders, every man for himself!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> This is great! Just set my alarm (as if I'll need it with two small kids in the place) to order my Santa Cruz while in Santa Cruz, CA on vaca tomorrow! Wife totally on board too since she asked "when do you need to get up to order your special watch?" Yes!
> 
> Doc, read your email and already redeemed points, and etc.
> 
> ...


Clearly the only solution is to drink enough tonight that you're still un-sober tomorrow at 8am.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Clearly the only solution is to drink enough tonight that you're still un-sober tomorrow at 8am.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


Commencing plan.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sure this has been answered but searching with tapatalk has me ready to throw my phone across the room. 

Is the bezel on the blue Nacken the final color? I believe there was some discussion about trying to match it to the dial a little better but don't remember the outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris, this Iowa grad is just up the road from me in Maryland? Want me to sort him out for you, or do you want to drive down from Philly and do it yourself? 

Hawkeye: The dial and the bezel on the Nacken Vintage Blue will be ... wait for it ... blue. They will match as closely as Chris can get them to match. The pics on JanisTrading site? WYSIWYG. The name of the color is something off a pantone chart, which won't help describe it better than the pics on the website. Those are the best chris can do right now, and you can either trust it'll come out right, or keep on moving to another of the models. If you're worried about Chris's ability to pull it off, (1) look at all the happy guys with their blue Commander 300s, who bought them after a lot of teeth gnashing over the shade of blue, and (2) if that's not good enough for you, I'm pretty sure Chris would tell you to choose another model or pound sand.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Chris, lovin' the watches but any chance of an orange one?


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

hwa said:


> Chris, this Iowa grad is just up the road from me in Maryland? Want me to sort him out for you, or do you want to drive down from Philly and do it yourself?
> 
> Hawkeye: The dial and the bezel on the Nacken Vintage Blue will be ... wait for it ... blue. They will match as closely as Chris can get them to match. The pics on JanisTrading site? WYSIWYG. The name of the color is something off a pantone chart, which won't help describe it better than the pics on the website. Those are the best chris can do right now, and you can either trust it'll come out right, or keep on moving to another of the models. If you're worried about Chris's ability to pull it off, (1) look at all the happy guys with their blue Commander 300s, who bought them after a lot of teeth gnashing over the shade of blue, and (2) if that's not good enough for you, I'm pretty sure Chris would tell you to choose another model or pound sand.


Not actually an Iowa grad, just an old nickname based on my ability to spot attractive ladies from a long way away.

I recalled some back and forth on this subject but as I said searching in tapatalk is an exercise in futility. I think it's going to come down to a coin flip when the time comes. Several models I want unfortunately there's only so much money available.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

T-minus 70 minutes and counting.

I bet you have both this thread and the other site up side by side. 

You guys are already logging on and refreshing the site aren't you?

:-d:-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, I do.

Somehow, I am not ashame to admit it. :-d


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^
I'm not. Not yet anyway. That would be way to obvious to Mrs. LT. 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I've experienced one of the prevalent emotions found in most of the posts in this thread. ''Are they going to be perfect and look exactly like I want?''

Maybe. There are 8 of them. A couple of them might not be exactly what I'd prefer. I'm not really interested in the style of a couple others.

That leaves four with which I'd be perfectly happy. I'm getting one of those, and I'm not revealing which one, as there will only be a handful at the lowest price.

So, my suggestion to those undecided. Figure out which one (or two, or three) is good the way you see it here: Coming Soon - NTH Watches - Janis Trading Company

And get that one. At 1100:01 EDT. Or in about an hour....


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Any one had any success ? Can't seem to buy yet ? Just gone 15 05 uk time or 11 05 edt? Are we live ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry my error ... Hour too early in my enthusiasm ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

turnera1 said:


> Any one had any success ? Can't seem to buy yet ? Just gone 15 05 uk time or 11 05 edt? Are we live ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're 1 hour out. 16:00 UK time is when it's on.

*edit - I see you noticed. lol


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

docvail said:


>


I don't know what that link is supposed to do but crown lume is the bees' knees. Granted I haven't seen everything yet but I'm sure I've never seen that before.

Seven minutes and counting, dudes.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I woke up this morning in a frenzy as I had a nightmare that it was 11:45 and the prices were already in the 500s.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

How are your servers holding up to the F5 Frenzy?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I also wonder how much doc is laughing his arse off as he monitors the site activity.


----------



## jblaine (May 6, 2015)

It's live...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Well that was easier than I thought. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caesar2164 (Mar 25, 2015)

and a Santa Cruz is MINE!


----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)

Santa Cruz ordered!!


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

Ordered an Amphion Vintage!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

A couple of error messages as I went into the cart but I do believe I will have a Santa Cruze headed my way on Halloween! Best of luck, Doc!


----------



## Austonianboy (Dec 3, 2015)

Naken Modern...done!


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

Amphion modern locked down!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Bam Done, back to sleep now that wasn't as difficult as expected. My first L&H or NTH hopefully it will be worth the hype.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Fastest shopping experience ever....


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Oberon incoming!


----------



## caesar2164 (Mar 25, 2015)

CMFord said:


> A couple of error messages as I went into the cart...


I believe it was something to do with editing shipping/billing address that cause the errors. <-- FYI Doc


----------



## Supermarine (Jul 25, 2015)

Got myself a Nackan Modern no date, I was susrprised to pay in USD and pay internal shipping though, I thought Janis Trading Co were British to be honest. Cost me a bit more than I had bargained on because of that.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Order complete.

Now, when do I get this thing?

I'll just send Doc an email and ask...



Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I keep getting error messages ... Trying to add my rewards and also store credit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

amphion modern as well


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow. The Oberon went fast.


----------



## chewgl (Jun 29, 2014)

Erm, and suddenly the Nacken Blue has a date window option??


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

I hate this stupid site. Got the thing in my cart then the order process was so f'd up it closed before I could get through the ordering. Talk about a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Now says not available ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nathandavisseventynine (Jun 2, 2014)

All the way through I'd been thinking Oberon but changed mind now and gone nacken blue vintage........just called to me in the pics!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

turnera1 said:


> Now says not available ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably waiting on next pricing tier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Nope, they didn't have the one I wanted (Nacken, Vintage Black). Not a big deal, I didn't need another watch anyways.

They sold out int he tim it took me to click through the cart.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

I got a bunch of error messages when I clicked to go to the cart, but there didn't appear to be any actual errors and both purchase went through without incident. 

At least that's what I'm assuming from the confirmations in my inbox. If you see them, don't panic. Just acknowledge and check to see if the item is in the cart as desired and proceed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Scorpene - LOCKED ON!!! 

Edit - WOW, it looks like it barely took 6 minutes for the Scorpene Initial Price buy-in to sell out!

Glad I make a habit of waking up early


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Damn. Both of my choices sold out in the time it took me to click through the cart. Congratulations, Doc, you hit these out of the park!

Hopefully, I'll make the next tier of pricing.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yesss, Blue Nacken scored! 
That was a bit like in an Ocean's Eleven movie. At least in my mind...

Also had a series of errors popping up, but the order confirmation just came through. So I guess I'm good. I'm so happy I could pee my pants!


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

I also got several errors on checkout. Shipping to UK was more than I was expecting, plus the amount Paypal actually charged me for the $ conversion was £10 more than it said on the screen. These issues aside, the order was complete by 2 minutes past 4 and I got in on the Nacken Modern no date before the price jump.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Got one. Amphion Modern.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Yep, had the SC in my cart. Went to apply my coupon code for rewards. Boom, all gone. Couldn't process my order. Wow, some people are apparently really quick with the mouse. This was when the clock turned to 2 minutes after.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the hard work doc. Looking forward to October!

Got in for a Santa Cruz within the first minute, but still couldn't get into the first tranche. No biggie!


Cheers, Wen


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Looks like amphion modern, nacken modern, Santa Cruz and nacken vintage are first to go!

EDIT: all going!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Amphion Modern for me. Too much indecision so I went with the safe option. I figured getting one was better than thinking too hard and getting none. The wait begins, or continues. Now I have 3 outstanding preorders. The Commander 300, Iconik 2 and the Amphion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Whew that one puckered up my ....... a bit. Checkout got a bit screwy and I thought I missed out but went through in the end. Nacken modern scored! Seems like Santa Cruz and Oberon are flying off.


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Checking in for the NTH hype train. Last second swerve to the Nacken Vintage Black. Funny how you plan for weeks and how it changes in a flash.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

jdto said:


> Damn. Both of my choices sold out in the time it took me to click through the cart. Congratulations, Doc, you hit these out of the park!
> 
> Hopefully, I'll make the next tier of pricing.


I got the one I wanted! Yeah! Maybe it was less popular? Bummer you missed your choices, but then maybe after the first 25, it's only a question of $25 increase, not so bad.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

A few error messages, but got my order for a Nacken Modern in. Phew!

If the last 30 seconds before these went live is anything to go by, it'll be a long wait until October/November.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

And yes. Many glitches mostly with PayPal. Actually, all with PayPal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Really annoying ... My cart got stuck with error and now refreshed and the ones I wanted have already gone up in price :-( and I've redeemed by credit points for no use now !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Santa Cruz, nacken and amphion in the lead now....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Going away very disappointed ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanMK88 (Feb 16, 2015)

What are the odds of my net going down 1 minute before launch? That's exactly what happened!
Jumped on my mobile as quick as I could, managed to add the Oberon to cart, but sold out by the time I got to check out 
Congratulations to those who scored what they wanted though!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Scorpene!


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

SaoDavi said:


> I hate this stupid site. Got the thing in my cart then the order process was so f'd up it closed before I could get through the ordering. Talk about a bad taste in your mouth.


Well, I was able to get in on the second round. Kinda sucky considering I was up hours in advance ready to go. Oh well. I'll check back in with everyone in 5 months.

Edit: It looks like I got booted out during my order because the product was no longer available. But when I went back in a few minutes later, I still got the original pricing. Maybe somebody cancelled or something. Anyway, I take back all my bad thoughts about Doc; but this ordering process is really stressful and unnecessarily complex. I wish it was more like Kickstarter where you can just get in at a certain price if you order by a certain time.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Santa Cruz looks like the most popular. Scorpene looks like it has lost it's early popularity. interesting turn of events


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Guys you can still order it, depends on how many are left at what price point. If it sells out at one doc is releasing more at the next price level. Don't give up!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Same issue. Even after the pop ups over stuff not loading the checkout page did act weird, but I was still able to complete the transaction and got a confirmation email.


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

Added Nacken Modern to cart but by time I had applied points and processed credit card details they were gone at first price. The 50+euro international shipping seems too steep so unfortunately won't be buying.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Lol, that was a cluster. I give up. Could only try to work the site through my phone, and ended up double adding after the first stock ran out, then couldn't get the second watch out of my cart before stock ran out again and it got stuck. 

Good on you guys for getting in early, I'll look to another watch for my next spot.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I got the error messages too! Thankfully I managed to make my way to my cart.

Everyone's probably too busy buying to see this, but if anyone's getting their first watch from Doc, you can use this link for a $25 discount (with a minimum purchase of $400): Janis Trading Company

I hope it's ok to post that here. If it's not, let me know and I'll take it down.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

I originally wanted an Oberon, but wasn't quite happy with the way they turned out. Hard to put my finger on it. Decided to get an Amphion instead.

In cart...annndddd...sold out.

Okay, Oberon it is....annnnddd...sold out.

In the end, I bought the last model available, which was, surprisingly, the Nacken Modern. Surprising on multiple accounts beacause, a) I thought it would be one of the first to sell out and b) it was the opposite of the Oberon for me...no real initial interest in it...but then the photos were released, and I thought, DAMN, that looks pretty good.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

wittyphrase said:


> I got a bunch of error messages when I clicked to go to the cart, but there didn't appear to be any actual errors and both purchase went through without incident.
> 
> At least that's what I'm assuming from the confirmations in my inbox. If you see them, don't panic. Just acknowledge and check to see if the item is in the cart as desired and proceed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a bunch of errors too. However, it does look like I still managed to get my order in.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok, I got mine in the second round. Santa Cruz and Amphion Vintage. These will be the last watches I purchase for some time!

Now the wait begins 

Thank you, Doc.


----------



## caesar2164 (Mar 25, 2015)

WOW, the Santa Cruz already reached the $500 tier!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations Doc on what appears to be a wildly successful launch of the NTH line. Well done sir. I wish I could've got my Oberon, but apparently it wasn't in the stars.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Yep, had the SC in my cart. Went to apply my coupon code for rewards. Boom, all gone. Couldn't process my order. Wow, some people are apparently really quick with the mouse. This was when the clock turned to 2 minutes after.


Same here.... but it is now ordered, just 2 tiers higher than I had hoped. You guys are FAST!!!


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

deluded said:


> I got the error messages too! Thankfully I managed to make my way to my cart.
> 
> Everyone's probably too busy buying to see this, but if anyone's getting their first watch from Doc, you can use this link for a $25 discount (with a minimum purchase of $400): Janis Trading Company
> 
> I hope it's ok to post that here. If it's not, let me know and I'll take it down.


Dammit. I didn't use the coupon because I was buying at $375. Then I got in on the second order and it was $410 but I didn't have the coupon. What are the odds of Doc allowing a retroactive coupon use for a first-time customer?

I'll just mail the webmaster and see if I can work it out.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

As expected PayPal was the limiting factor in speed, still got in on the SC, paid $50.00 more in the third tier...damn people really were crazy for the SC!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Got in on the first pricing tier for the Santa Cruz. Surprisingly easy.

I was a little worried about using a mac (safari), but everything went pretty smoothly. Got a couple of error messages, but I was expecting that since I did a practice run earlier this morning using one of Doc's other watches!

Those complaining about the site have obviously never gone through an iPhone preorder before....

Can't wait!!


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

You can this coupon to get 25$ off. 
ABOUTTIME


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Super buggy checkout. I had a Nacken Modern in my cart for $400 and tried to use PayPal. Got error after error, tried to cut and paste my coupon code but the iPhone wouldn't let me. Price went up so I tried again. Again, error after error and it wouldn't let me check out saying that the quantity was unavailable. Now up to $450 with $15 shipping. I'm out.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Amphion-modern locked.. In second tier but loyalty points came in handy to off set it.. Thanks doc for making sure loyalty points can be redeemed before pre-order starts


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Sc is first. Interesting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh, I guess I didn't understand the preorders...I never assumed that he was releasing the price levels consecutively. Thought the higher prices would be at a future preorder.

Gotta give Doc props...this model is a bit brilliant. Rewards those who were there right on time and had no second thoughts...and persuades people to buy in as they see the prices rise, and each level continue to sell out.

So I guess I got in on the second run. Nacken modern @ 425...415 shipped with the $25 coupon. A damn fair price, I think. Though one kind of expects that when you're paying 100% up front for a preorder.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

SaoDavi said:


> Dammit. I didn't use the coupon because I was buying at $375. Then I got in on the second order and it was $410 but I didn't have the coupon. What are the odds of Doc allowing a retroactive coupon use for a first-time customer?
> 
> I'll just mail the webmaster and see if I can work it out.


Well, the message with the link only appeared after I completed my purchase actually.


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Woot! Scored a Vintage Amphion in the first price tier. Took a sec to figure out the "errors" in the cart were not actually real errors, smooth sailing after that.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, I wrote to them and canceled my order. The reason is simple; I think that whenever I look at the watch I will be reminded that I paid an extra $25 for clicking a bit slow. I feel it will always taste a bit bitter to me.

So, as stated, I canceled.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

That was pretty frustrating - repeated attempts getting errors and then going through the checkout and getting to paypal only to be sent back to the site to have to wait for the next tier to be released only for it to happen all over again.

Still, mustn't grumble.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

skywatch said:


> I got the one I wanted! Yeah! Maybe it was less popular? Bummer you missed your choices, but then maybe after the first 25, it's only a question of $25 increase, not so bad.


Yes. I got both of my choices on the second round, so I'm happy.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

looks like things are steadying a bit. I wanted to see if the SC would go over 500


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Ordered


----------



## Outdoorsman1234 (Apr 21, 2016)

Couldn't get my visa to work so missed the first couple tranches of the Nacken Modern....Pay Pal worked on the first try though.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Hasaf said:


> Well, I wrote to them and canceled my order. The reason is simple; I think that whenever I look at the watch I will be reminded that I paid an extra $25 for clicking a bit slow. I feel it will always taste a bit bitter to me.
> 
> So, as stated, I canceled.


Or were you going to pay $175 below retail?


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't want to be harsh.

BUT.

I've been loading the Santa Cruz page several times since the preorders have opened, but bugs (or load?) have prevented me to complete the preorder process fully, so I kept refreshing and restarting over. At first, I had a price of €359. Then, €418 something. I'm now at €448,75. Just by restarting the process over. Yes, I've emptied my cart and cleared my cookies, and logged in again.

I don't want to be blunt, really. But. Is this a joke? Cherry on the cake, shipping costs to France are at €54, which makes the shiny preorder deal over €500. No mention of import taxes. 

Well, I'm sadly off this deal  too bad, it looked great. I hope others will enjoy theirs.


----------



## caesar2164 (Mar 25, 2015)

and the Näcken Modern is the second to reach the mystical $500 tier!


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Hasaf said:


> Well, I wrote to them and canceled my order. The reason is simple; I think that whenever I look at the watch I will be reminded that I paid an extra $25 for clicking a bit slow. I feel it will always taste a bit bitter to me.
> 
> So, as stated, I canceled.


...really?

I mean, I guess he COULD have filled 100% of his orders at a bargain basement price, a la Obris Morgan.

But even as a professed bargain hunter, I can't be mad at the guy for his pricing. $375-425 are all fair prices, and if you're buying $400 watches, I doubt you're gonna miss an extra few bucks. Now, I would definitely have trouble pulling the trigger at a $500 price point, but that's just me...I certainly wouldn't, say, call $500 a bargain, and $525 'just too much.'


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Repeated errors "the inventory level for the item was too low and we couldn't proceed" by the time it got the cart to where "I agree to terms", the price of the Oberon had gone up! Got the order in finally, but not at all a happy camper that those errors kept happening costing me (ok,only)$25 which was offset by my coupon. But $25 is 25.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Hasaf said:


> Well, I wrote to them and canceled my order. The reason is simple; I think that whenever I look at the watch I will be reminded that I paid an extra $25 for clicking a bit slow. I feel it will always taste a bit bitter to me.
> 
> So, as stated, I canceled.


Too bad. Same thing happened to me, but it will still be a fantastic deal for the specs (movement, etc...) so I just swallowed the $25 realizing I got a great deal. I started this process with a number IN MIND BEFOREHAND that I was willing to pay, and if it exceeded that expectation I would have bowed out. (Who am I kidding?.....I would have ordered anyway)


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

Well that was a heck of a lot tougher than I thought! I did get the Santa Cruz (no date) on second tier. I think the redemption code just took too long to enter. I'm still very happy but my wife is still shaking her head.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Tom Kelly said:


> Well that was a heck of a lot tougher than I thought! I did get the Santa Cruz (no date) on second tier. I think the redemption code just took too long to enter. I'm still very happy but my wife is still shaking her head.


Rookie mistake....always have it copied in your clipboard so all you have to do is paste it!!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Need to keep in mind that they're still technically going for below the full retail price. Whether you agree with that retail price or not.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I would do $400 for the SC but at $500...nah. Congrats to the few that secured one.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Rookie mistake....always have it copied in your clipboard so all you have to do is paste it!!


stop giving out tricks of the trade! you're gonna be in trouble with the interwebz deal sniping guild.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

n1k0 said:


> I don't want to be harsh.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> ...





fearlessleader said:


> Repeated errors "the inventory level for the item was too low and we couldn't proceed" by the time it got the cart to where "I agree to terms", the price of the Oberon had gone up! Got the order in finally, but not at all a happy camper that those errors kept happening costing me (ok,only)$25 which was offset by my coupon. But $25 is 25.
> 
> View attachment 8276234


same thing here, but I know this was going to happen. I think most of us knew. In fact, I made my choice based on what I thought the lowest-sought model would be to increase my chance at first or second tier pricing.

There is a price point where this changes from a steal to a good deal, and finally just to a properly priced watch for the specs, design, etc. we each may have individual definitions of what that is. I'm certain that most will be very happy with this watch when it arrives....

law of thirds....law of thirds...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

n1k0 said:


> I don't want to be harsh.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> ...





fearlessleader said:


> Repeated errors "the inventory level for the item was too low and we couldn't proceed" by the time it got the cart to where "I agree to terms", the price of the Oberon had gone up! Got the order in finally, but not at all a happy camper that those errors kept happening costing me (ok,only)$25 which was offset by my coupon. But $25 is 25.
> 
> View attachment 8276234


same thing here, but I know this was going to happen. I think most of us knew. In fact, I made my choice based on what I thought the lowest-sought model would be to increase my chance at first or second tier pricing.

There is a price point where this changes from a steal to a good deal, and finally just to a properly priced watch for the specs, design, etc. we each may have individual definitions of what that is. I'm certain that most will be very happy with this watch when it arrives....

law of thirds....law of thirds...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> stop giving out tricks of the trade! you're gonna be in trouble with the interwebz deal sniping guild.


Oops! I'm going to go edit my post.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Buellrider said:


> I would do $400 for the SC but at $500...nah. Congrats to the few that secured one.


yep, $500 seems to be the holding threshold for the nacken modern as well.


----------



## caesar2164 (Mar 25, 2015)

for the people that want a deal, the Näcken Vintages and Scorpène are still in the early tiers...so they might end up being more rare


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Rookie mistake....always have it copied in your clipboard so all you have to do is paste it!!


Yep, I trusted the sites "copy the code" but alas, it did not work when I went to copy the code at checkout.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Hasaf said:


> Well, I wrote to them and canceled my order. The reason is simple; I think that whenever I look at the watch I will be reminded that I paid an extra $25 for clicking a bit slow. I feel it will always taste a bit bitter to me.
> 
> So, as stated, I canceled.


Genuine LOL. Thanks for that.


----------



## sinistralogy (May 8, 2015)

I did miss out on the coupon code thing but I guess it offsets the next-tier pricing mechanism.

Seems like this is a very successful launch (albeit the minor hiccups experienced during checkout). All the best Doc.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

SaoDavi said:


> Dammit. I didn't use the coupon because I was buying at $375. Then I got in on the second order and it was $410 but I didn't have the coupon. What are the odds of Doc allowing a retroactive coupon use for a first-time customer?
> 
> I'll just mail the webmaster and see if I can work it out.





deluded said:


> Well, the message with the link only appeared after I completed my purchase actually.


What kind of coupon is for first-time customers but only tells you about it's existence after your first order, after which time, it doesn't work?


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

That was a bit stressful (card failed - had to go PayPal) but thankfully I now have an Amphion Vintage on the way at first price tier. Super pleased. 

Was a little disappointed with the very high international shipping seeing as some of the watches on the site ship worldwide for free. I guess there is less margin at this price but we are also fronting our money for five months. I guess I'll cross my fingers it doesn't get picked by customs and I can make it back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Got lucky on the first pre order. Nacken vintage blue confirmed. 

Looking forward to receiving the watch first half of November this year.

Thanks Doc for your pronouncements especially buying a gift certificate ahead. Shaved seconds off not to mention your "refreshing" advice.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Well now that things have settled, I'm looking at the nacken vintages now lol. Refreshing in hopes of seeing the price go up to prevent me...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I was refreshing the page for the SC, with coupon code in my clipboard... entered it successfully, and proceeded to checkout. At 8:02, none were available at current pricing... all I did was confirm my Paypal account info in that time. Wash, rinse and repeat for the next tier... but I made it on the next tier.

All I can say is WOW! Some of you either click SUPER fast, or there was a lot more action than I was expecting. Of course, ALL OF US wanted in at rock bottom pricing, but that simply was not the case.... there wasn't enough for everyone at the bottom tier. And, I'm ok with that.

My 2nd choice is still at $400. If I had the money, I'd order one of those now too.

Despite the chaos, and errors, and the speed at which this all happened... I'm still a happy customer! Great Job Doc!



once all the dust settles.... I would be interested to see how the pre-order results compared to the interest survey. The SC went faster than I would have guessed, based on what everyone here was talking about!!!


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

These watches were a deal on the early-bird prices but are still a decent deal at the current prices. Everyone had the same opportunity to buy them at the various price tiers, but when there are only so many available, this is what happens. You can't program a website to deal with every possible browser configuration on every possible end user's machine. This is a small, mostly one-man operation, not a big corporation here. Jeez.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> Repeated errors "the inventory level for the item was too low and we couldn't proceed" by the time it got the cart to where "I agree to terms", the price of the Oberon had gone up! Got the order in finally, but not at all a happy camper that those errors kept happening costing me (ok,only)$25 which was offset by my coupon. But $25 is 25.
> 
> View attachment 8276234


I had this problem too but was able to start over and still get my watch (Oberon / no-date). Maybe somebody cancelled or something.

IMO, it shouldn't let you put it in the cart if you can't order it at that price.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

caesar2164 said:


> for the people that want a deal, the Näcken Vintages and Scorpène are still in the early tiers...so they might end up being more rare


Wasn't he making pre-determined amounts of each watch?

If so, none of them are going to be much more 'rare,'...just less desirable, which hurts resale.

I won't lie...this factored into my purchase. 'Well, I don't plan on reselling this...BUT, just in case I don't like it, at least a Tudor clone will be an easy sell...'


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

To give some perspective, I got my order done at 11:03. When I went in at what said 11AM on my clock, the Nacken Modern at the first price tier was down to 7 already.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> same thing here, but I know this was going to happen. I think most of us knew. In fact, I made my choice based on what I thought the lowest-sought model would be to increase my chance at first or second tier pricing.
> 
> There is a price point where this changes from a steal to a good deal, and finally just to a properly priced watch for the specs, design, etc. we each may have individual definitions of what that is. I'm certain that most will be very happy with this watch when it arrives....
> 
> law of thirds....law of thirds...


I think a lot of people look at the lowest pre-order pricing and get set on that, afterwards feeling that any higher prices are just not a good deal. The analytical view that it's still under retail, which is by most standards a fair price, is harder to come by. You have to remember that these are limited production, very unique subs which won't necessarily be easy to come by, and if you want one brand new, better pony up for whatever the pre-order price is to get the best deal.


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

Näcken Modern and Vintage Blue ordered - if you missed out, one of them will probably be on f29 (eventually).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

SaoDavi said:


> What kind of coupon is for first-time customers but only tells you about it's existence after your first order, after which time, it doesn't work?


That's actually meant for friends who might want to purchase a watch from Doc in future. I had a different coupon that I received when I first signed up for their newsletter which I managed to apply successfully.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

I got in with a Näcken Modern at the $425 level. With discounts and coupons, netted out to $375 shipped.

I too had a bunch of issues. I was refreshing like mad just past 11:00. For me, the site opened up at around 15 seconds past 11:00. I had already produced my coupon code and had it in a separate window. 

Within 2 seconds after the "Add to Cart" appeared, I had the watch in my cart....then the litany of pop up errors occurred and by the time I actually got to a payment screen, then dreaded "inventory isn't enough" pink message was up.

I tried checking out a few times with the $400 watch in the card and then figured out that that item was not coming back (duh!)

So I deleted the $400 watch, went back to the product page, and refreshed over and over, waiting for the $425 tier to appear. Once that popped up at around 11:01 IIRR, I was able to get through the the checkout process pretty quickly.

I think the one thing that probably threw some people was what caught me. When the $400 item was in the cart, AND the inventory was gone, I didn't know that I needed to delete it and start over. 

Chris, Thanks for a relatively painless purchase process. I'd love to see a graph of the tier exhaustion rate by model when you get time. 

Skip


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I didn't want my $20 rewards to go to waste so I ended up going with the Scorpene at $400 versus the SC at $500.00.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Hasaf said:


> Well, I wrote to them and canceled my order. The reason is simple; I think that whenever I look at the watch I will be reminded that I paid an extra $25 for clicking a bit slow. I feel it will always taste a bit bitter to me.
> 
> So, as stated, I canceled.


You probably could have flipped it for a good profit, come November. $25 isn't a make/break deal at this price point.

I know how you feel about the pricing changes and such. I can't say I agree with decision to have price fluctuations during the actual purchase process. As a first-time Janis/NTH/Lew-Huey customer, it put a bad taste in my mouth as well. Hopefully the watch is awesome and the angst of today subsides over the next 5 months.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

well that was enough of a frenzy for one day. Time to head to gym to relieve the stress, congrats/good luck to all of yas.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Well congratulations Doc!

All your hard work has paid off mate, they're selling like hot cakes!

I had some issues too...I expected it, but I thought I was quick enough...

I ordered 2...Oberon and Blue Näcken...

Sat refreshing on the Oberon from about 15:50 (I'm in the UK)...and they're up...I clicked FAST!!...bang...Oberon's in, clicked back a screen, up one on the list...bang...Blue Näcken is in too...lowest tier...Yay!!!

Until checkout...Oberon not available...damn it...

Refresh...refresh...it's there again, but up a tier...

Try again...now the Näckens not available at that price...FFS!...

Refresh...refresh...up a tier...

THEN the Oberon wasn't available again! Aarghh!!!

So, in the end, I'd gone up one on the blue Näcken and up two tiers on the Oberon...but on the plus side, it made my shipping free and I had some store credit and reward points... So on the whole I'm happy that I'd bagged them! 

Tell you what though...I couldn't make my mind up until the last minute on my chosen types.

In the end I felt I wanted them 'vintage' and I definitely wanted some honeycomb and a difference in colour between the two and I was only prepared to put up with one set of Mercedes hands....so, that's how I made up my mind 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I had errors but just clicked okay on the error box. Another appeared. Did that about 4 times then everything went smooth. I had my order complete at 2 minutes after opening. Sorry others had troubles but I think refreshing the page was a bad idea. I wouldn't blame Doc. There was mass traffic on his site and I'm surprised the site didn't bog down or crash. I'm happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

skipwilliams said:


> I got in with a Näcken Modern at the $425 level. With discounts and coupons, netted out to $375 shipped.
> 
> I too had a bunch of issues. I was refreshing like mad just past 11:00. For me, the site opened up at around 15 seconds past 11:00. I had already produced my coupon code and had it in a separate window.
> 
> ...


Are you saying you were able to add the item to the cart at $400 even though there's no more available at that price? That would explain people getting error messages at checkou & payment stage. Good to know you still got one.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Done. Ordered the Oberon. Sigh. Price went up while I was doing some urgent family errands. Ugh. But it's done.


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

I was able to get in on the second tier for the Amphion Modern and the Oberon. I too was thrown off by the need to delete my first tier order from my cart and readd the second tier, but once that was figured it was smooth sailing. 

Doc thanks for all the pre-sale information on both your site and in the newsletter emails. It went a long way in prepping me to get in on the early tiers. 

The good news is on the second tier my 2 watch order was at $800 with coupon, so I didn't have to pay shipping. 
Anyone, how much was shipping in the USA so I know how much I saved there?


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

EDIT:

I started over, on a new browser, completely reset with no cache or cookies, and it worked. There were a few hiccups, but it finally worked.

o|

Not a great customer experience.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

Well I got the two I wanted on second tier. I couldn't go through the order because one was sold out at the time. And i was impatient to wait for Chris to update it so I ordered in two separate orders. Oh well they are still heck of a deal. 

Now the wait begins.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Mkapson said:


> I was able to get in on the second tier for the Amphion Modern and the Oberon. I too was thrown off by the need to delete my first tier order from my cart and readd the second tier, but once that was figured it was smooth sailing.
> 
> Doc thanks for all the pre-sale information on both your site and in the newsletter emails. It went a long way in prepping me to get in on the early tiers.
> 
> ...


My US shipping was $15 (for one watch)


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Was trying to read all of the posts before posting, but you guys are adding pages here as fast as I can read them, so...

This was like pre-ordering a new iPhone. I had the Amphion Modern and Naken Vintage Blue in my cart well before 9:00:30 (had the pages loaded and refreshed) but kept getting errors, including the site putting 2 of everything in my cart with only one click on the item. I wonder if it would have been smoother if I wasn't using my iPad mini 4.

After editing my cart, I was getting more errors on the shipping address screen and *by 9:03 the Amphion Modern was sold out at the first price point*, because the errors kept me from completing the order immediately, so *I had to remove Amphion in order to complete the pre-order for the Vintage Blue Naken*. At first I thought I'd just stop while I'm ahead, with Amphion Modern 1st tier sold out in under THREE MINUTES.

But I went back and got the Amphion Modern at the second price point, after hitting multiple errors for the next 5 minutes before I could close out the payment process. I immediately checked the Amphion model I'd just bought and it was at the third price point, so I must have snagged the last one at the second tier by 9:13.

Amphion Modern was my second choice, so if it had gone to third tier before I snagged it I was going to pass. This may end up being a birthday gift to my younger brother for his birthday on Pearl Harbor Day. I went no-date on both.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

I gave up on the coupon. I had one for $25 off for order over $500 but had to do the watches as two separate orders, and another WUS* and the site errors wouldn't let me enter either one. 

Maybe Chris can help out and adjust the price since I paid 15 each for two watches and couldn't enter the coupon code or use the $25 off even though the two orders were over $800?


----------



## Supermarine (Jul 25, 2015)

kendalw3 said:


> All I can say is WOW! Some of you either click SUPER fast, or there was a lot more action than I was expecting. Of course, ALL OF US wanted in at rock bottom pricing, but that simply was not the case.... there wasn't enough for everyone at the bottom tier. And, I'm ok with that.


I had my confirmation email at 2 minutes past ...You have to be really fast. I guess playing Doom for 8 hours over the holiday weekend has sharpened my reflexes a bit, it helps if you are expecting to get jumped by the denizens of hell unless you click really fast


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

SaoDavi said:


> You probably could have flipped it for a good profit, come November. $25 isn't a make/break deal at this price point.
> 
> I know how you feel about the pricing changes and such. I can't say I agree with decision to have price fluctuations during the actual purchase process. As a first-time Janis/NTH/Lew-Huey customer, it put a bad taste in my mouth as well. Hopefully the watch is awesome and the angst of today subsides over the next 5 months.


All my pricing was in CAD so I can't relate to the pricing tiers everyone is posting about, all I know is that I got onto the first tier for the Amphion moden. Now onto the point I want to make...

I personally enjoy this type of pricing scheme as it provides incentive, and a reward (ie. Lower pricing ) for being quick. Now consider this, consider the pricing scheme was not tiered, and everyone paid one pre-order price. For those complaining of a 25 or 50 dollar increase, do you think that if the watches weren't being sold based on tier pricing that the bottom line for each watch would've been that low? I doubt it. Had doc gone with one set price for each watch, I estimate that the watches would've cost 25-50 per piece more to offset manufacturing costs and provide Doc's bottom line. So for those complaining of a 25-50 dollar difference, my first comment is seriously? I have no idea what your finances are like, but if 25 dollars is going to rattle your feathers then maybe you're not in a position to buy the watch in the first place (even at the lowest tier). Secondly, let's assume it was one set price, which would've been 25-50 dollars more per watch, in which case, you wouldn't have bought it anyways if you're complaining of a 25 dollar price hike from tier one to two. 
Lastly, I understand with shipping to the EU it can all add up, and that's a personal decision one needs to make, but to look at doc's brand in a negative light because of it is unjustified in my opinion. To each their own, I guess, but this is my opinion and is not meant as a personal front/attack on anyone displeased with the pre-orders.

Cheers
Omid


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Well congratulations Doc!
> 
> All your hard work has paid off mate, they're selling like hot cakes!
> 
> ...


Johnny, your experience sounds pretty similar to my own. We even ended up getting the same two models. I ended up with the Blue Nacken for $400 and the Oberon (date) for $425. Plus one of the black rubber straps.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Hasaf said:


> Well, I wrote to them and canceled my order. The reason is simple; I think that whenever I look at the watch I will be reminded that I paid an extra $25 for clicking a bit slow. I feel it will always taste a bit bitter to me.
> 
> So, as stated, I canceled.


I'm sorry, but that's LOL-worthy.

"Stupid, wonderful watch! I love you, you are beautiful, but you make me hate myself! Why, *WHY* could I not have clicked _just a little bit faster_ and purchased you at $225 off the retail price, instead of $200?! You remind me every day of that heart-wrenching folly. I am not worthy of you."


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

1 Santa Cruz and 1 navy blue rubber strap for me. Yummy, that's gonna look awesome! :-!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> The website keeps crashing as I try to move to payment. I've tried more than once, and restarted the process, no luck.
> 
> Although it sent an automated message informing me of my loyalty coupon code...
> 
> ...


Turn off Ad-Blockers and third-party content blockers (Ghostify or Disconnect), and make sure you are accepting 3rd party cookies.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

If people are seeing this kind of error (this is in Chrome), just ignore it! Tell it to go away and it won't prevent the transaction.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> I'm sorry, but that's LOL-worthy.
> 
> "Stupid, wonderful watch! I love you, you are beautiful, but you make me hate myself! Why, *WHY* could I not have clicked _just a little bit faster_ and purchased you at $225 off the retail price, instead of $200?! You remind me every day of that heart-wrenching folly. I am not worthy of you."


Now that made me spit out a little bit of my coffee there. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Errors aside, for those complaining about this pre-order style, its not as though Doc invented it. 

This is a very common way of doing pre-orders, and is a very successful method. Yes, it is a downer not getting in at the early prices, but it is still well below the retail! 

Going through this process for music festivals...with 80,000 other people trying to get in on the early tiers...yea, that is an experience.

All in all, it actually sounds like things are quite well for the majority, no catastrophic failures. Props Doc!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hmm, interesting.

Well, when I add the Amphion Modern and Vintage in my cart, I thought the prices are locked at $400 & $375.

So I went after the Santa Cruz but it was already sold out at first tier price of $400. Did a few refresh, saw it available at $425, quickly add it in my cart and thought that price was locked.

But when I made PayPal payment, there was an error message saying that the Santa Cruz was sold out and I was stuck at cart. Did a few refresh at the cart, then saw the Santa Cruz at $450, Amphion Modern at $425 and Amphion Vinatge at $400. Tried 2nd time PayPal payment, got an error. And I refresh again and it finally went through.

Note that I did not delete and add the same 3 watches when the prices seems to be going up while in my cart.

Anyway, the whole experience reminds me of a scene where the ladies were fighting over clothing on sales at the departmental store. :-d


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

It's so difficult when there's so many people going for so few watches (at the first price tier at least)

You can't blame an overworked Doc or his overworked site if you didn't click out in time...

I've been in a similar position buying a Dagaz Tsunami...only 2 available of the version I went for...clicked through, paid via PayPal...Yay!...
Only to be refunded as I was the 3rd guy to pay for the 2 available watches....at least this time I can pay a few more dollars and the watch is still mine!

We all wanted our watches for the lowest cost, but, you win some, you lose some, that's life.

Congratulations again to Chris, he's grafted hard on this project, let's not bust his balls cos we didn't get the cheapest deals.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm a happy camper. Got the SC at the first pricing tier with a $20 coupon and domestic shipping @ 395! 

Was prepared thanks to doc his email. Had the coupon code in clipboard, was logged in into PayPal upfront and did a test run before to notice the above posted error messages by JakeJD when using chrome.

Got my confirmation email at 17:01. Wonder if doc knows who was the first. 

I'm used to these f5 fast clicking challenges by ordering concert and festival tickets the last 15+ years!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

If you guys thought this was a bad experience, try ordering limited release sneakers from Nike or any big name retailer. Those are sold out before they are available at their designated time! Or you just end up waiting hours and get nothing. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

judging from the responses today, the latest line is selling well.









congrats doc...#5 will be a winner too when it arrives. 2016 will close out nicely.


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

ohjav said:


> Lastly, I understand with shipping to the EU it can all add up, and that's a personal decision one needs to make, but to look at doc's brand in a negative light because of it is unjustified in my opinion. To each their own, I guess, but this is my opinion and is not meant as a personal front/attack on anyone displeased with the pre-orders.


I wouldn't say it makes me look at the brand in a negative light but I do think it's a mistake to set international shipping that high. I work in ecommerce and the trend from our side of the pond is towards making international shipping more affordable. I even know a jewellery brand who offer free next day shipping from the UK to the US.

Entirely my personal feeling but $50 feels punitive to me. It may not be - volume, insurance etc. make a massive difference to cost and posting internationally can be a real drag if it's not your modus operandi. I don't know the logistics here.

For what I feel is a really special watch I was willing to pay the extra but it does make the decision harder. Coupled with the 20% we already pay on import, it's one of the reasons I've been looking for a used Phantom in the EU rather than buying new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Semms to have tripped up those trying to buy multiple models. After five tier bumps and endless system errors, i gave up and took dog for walk. Cheaper than breaking computer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Hasaf said:


> Well, I wrote to them and canceled my order. The reason is simple; I think that whenever I look at the watch I will be reminded that I paid an extra $25 for clicking a bit slow. I feel it will always taste a bit bitter to me.
> 
> So, as stated, I canceled.


Isn't there some kind of coupon for $25 off?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

It was never stated that getting the watch in cart held it at the price and that's precisely why I didn't screw around with trying to combine for shipping or mess around with the coupon. Got the Oberon in the cart, checked out. Went to the next tab, refreshed, Amphion still $400? Yes. Added to cart and checked out. Would have been nice to save a few bucks on shipping or with coupons, but if you end up missing the tranche or, worse, everything, what's the point?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

hwa said:


> Semms to have tripped up those trying to buy multiple models. After five tier bumps and endless system errors, i gave up and took dog for walk. Cheaper than breaking computer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damned right... it's only watches.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

> Hasaf said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I wrote to them and canceled my order. The reason is simple; I think that whenever I look at the watch I will be reminded that I paid an extra $25 for clicking a bit slow. I feel it will always taste a bit bitter to me.
> ...


No, it's not LOL-worthy. Pricing is incredibly emotional. Value is perceived, personal finances differ from person to person. Perhaps it's the difference between eating peanut butter this week or something better.

Never mind the leap of faith required in buying something that will arrive almost 6 months from today...

If he is thinking that he will enjoy it less because of the lack of perceived value at the pricing he qualified for, that's incredibly real, don't belittle his thoughts on it.

After all, this is a hobby about jewelry, and it's all about emotion and perception.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> ...it's all about emotion and perception.


Exactly. And the emotion we felt at his reaction was humor, and we perceived it as funny. This isn't a support group, we can laugh at each other's idiosyncrasies.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Speed matters. That's why I finally got only one. I was temped to try getting two, but the possibility of being stuck between tiers because of only one put me off. And I wasn't willing to pay international shipping twice. That would have been a bit decadent in my opinion.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Exactly. And the emotion we felt at his reaction was humor, and we perceived it as funny. This isn't a support group, we can laugh at each other's idiosyncrasies.


You are laughing at someone's genuine disappointment and frustration. I'm very sad you perceive that as funny.


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

dmnc said:


> I wouldn't say it makes me look at the brand in a negative light but I do think it's a mistake to set international shipping that high. I work in ecommerce and the trend from our side of the pond is towards making international shipping more affordable. I even know a jewellery brand who offer free next day shipping from the UK to the US.
> 
> Entirely my personal feeling but $50 feels punitive to me. It may not be - volume, insurance etc. make a massive difference to cost and posting internationally can be a real drag if it's not your modus operandi. I don't know the logistics here.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should have been more clear, I meant looking at his brand in a negative light because of the pre-order process, which as mentioned by others is nothing new, as well as the shipping. 
I do however agree with your post, it does make the decision harder and could very well be the reason why some choose not to purchase. I too often have to consider shipping as I live in Canada, but the rates are less staggering than shipping to the UK. Luckily I was able to offset some of that cost with reward points. 
I do believe we have to be critical of the logistics, and I'm no shipping expert so I'll reffrain from commenting - not to mention we don't know the logistics in the first place. Your jewellery example, I believe, can be explained by the margin of profit (which is much higher than watches) as well as quantity sold. This may be enough to offset shipping costs, which allows the company to absorb them for the customer. I'm sure there are many other factors in play as well that I am unaware of, but I digress.

Either way, I'm glad you were able to pick one up - I agree, they will definitely be something special!

Omid


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I understand the commercials and Doc has done a great job , as evidenced by the response rate ! I'm happy for those that were successful as these are great looking watches and Doc has a track record of delivering . 

I just can't say I enjoyed the experience , as to lose out on a bargain due to syntax/system glitches just doesn't feel great ! I would have like to have seen greater batches at each price point ( even if it pushed the starting price up ) and possibly a period based increment I.e daily or weekly , rather the the frenzy it was ! Just a personal choice , and I can't take away business acumen in setting this up . Too frustrating for me! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

If there's anyone who's so put off by missing a $25 dollar level, I'll give you a little help. But you'll have to earn it. In this article there is a coupon code for $25:

https://www.joomag.com/magazine/abouttime/0316360001457282187?page=128

But you have to find it...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> You are laughing at someone's genuine disappointment and frustration. I'm very sad you perceive that as funny.


You plan to sit here and pass judgment on every jab we take at each other, and the humor we find in this crazy morning? Go ahead. Enjoy your day.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

wittyphrase said:


> It was never stated that getting the watch in cart held it at the price and that's precisely why I didn't screw around with trying to combine for shipping or mess around with the coupon. Got the Oberon in the cart, checked out. Went to the next tab, refreshed, Amphion still $400? Yes. Added to cart and checked out. Would have been nice to save a few bucks on shipping or with coupons, but if you end up missing the tranche or, worse, everything, what's the point?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This. I didn't try to get more than one watch in an order, use coupons or gc's or mess around with trying to get free shipping. Every second wasted is losing a spot in line.

I literally checked out in 30 seconds. It would have been faster if those random error messages didn't pop up.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Chris, lovin' the watches but any chance of an orange one?


100% chance.

Orthos II - Atomic Orange - Janis Trading Company


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

dmjonez said:


> If there's anyone who's so put off by missing a $25 dollar level, I'll give you a little help. But you'll have to earn it. In this article there is a coupon code for $25:
> 
> https://www.joomag.com/magazine/abouttime/0316360001457282187?page=128
> 
> But you have to find it...


Its already been posted...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> Not actually an Iowa grad, just an old nickname based on my ability to spot attractive ladies from a long way away.
> 
> I recalled some back and forth on this subject but as I said searching in tapatalk is an exercise in futility. I think it's going to come down to a coin flip when the time comes. Several models I want unfortunately there's only so much money available.


No worries.

The blue of the bezel is "THE" blue, not subject to any intentional change, which is only to say my understanding is that colors can vary from one production to the next, if only slightly.

We weren't entirely satisfied with the blue of the dial on the v.1 proto, but the v.2 is better color/texture, so again, no changes planned.

I also wasn't happy with the lume on the v.1 bezel insert, which was C1, because it wasn't bright enough, so we switched to C3.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

the5rivers said:


> Its already been posted...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'll bet you $25 that someone hasn't seen it and can use it...


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh, you're back already answering quesions. So, how was it on your side, Doc?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

dmnc said:


> I wouldn't say it makes me look at the brand in a negative light but I do think it's a mistake to set international shipping that high. I work in ecommerce and the trend from our side of the pond is towards making international shipping more affordable. I even know a jewellery brand who offer free next day shipping from the UK to the US.
> 
> Entirely my personal feeling but $50 feels punitive to me. It may not be - volume, insurance etc. make a massive difference to cost and posting internationally can be a real drag if it's not your modus operandi. I don't know the logistics here.
> 
> ...


:think: I'll offer this: I just recently purchased a used watch from a seller in the UK. Shipping from the UK to my USA address cost $150USD (including Insurance) and I may still be faced with some amount of Cu$tom$ fees (German manufacture) once I go to pick it up....

I'd say the $50USD is a relative bargain... IMHO.

--- Best ---


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

dmjonez said:


> I'll bet you $25 that someone hasn't seen it and can use it...


Point is the code was already posted instead of having to read that article. Just post it in the first place 

Code is ABOUTTIME

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I can' t belive how fast you guys are. I am sure I was one of the first ones who added the watch in cart. It was gone while i was going through paypal. Slowness cost me 25


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> No, it's not LOL-worthy. Pricing is incredibly emotional. Value is perceived, personal finances differ from person to person. Perhaps it's the difference between eating peanut butter this week or something better.
> 
> Never mind the leap of faith required in buying something that will arrive almost 6 months from today...
> 
> ...





xAEROPLANEx said:


> You are laughing at someone's genuine disappointment and frustration. I'm very sad you perceive that as funny.


I think this is all the response I need.









Have a sense of humor - like Hasaf. ;-)


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Doc, I am posting this here since I could not find a "Contact Us" feature on your site....so I hope you are reading this.

I am delighted to have been able to secure an order for both watches that I wanted and I am looking forward to wearing them soon. I have no problem having paid an extra $25 above the entry price for each since I believe that even at the second tier price they are a good deal with the added $50 in total price.

Because I had both watches in my cart at the same time, when I attempted to check out and one of them ran out at the entry level quantity I got error messages although I refreshed my browser it would not update to next tier price. Removing one and adding it back to the cart at the next tier was not a problem had the second watch in the meantime not gone to second tier also thereby bringing error messages up all over again.

I ended up having to put in two separate orders with a shipping fee for each and further I was not able to use the discount codes. Other posts above with multi watch purchases also mentioned this type of problem.

To make a long story short I am both happy and unhappy. Doc, you can tip the scales to the happy side by offering to give me a $30 credit card refund for the combined shipping fees and combining my order into one $825 order with free shipping as your site promises.

If you are so inclined please PM me and I will provide you my order numbers.

Thanks again for the beautiful offerings you have brought us...wish I could order two more. In the meantime....looking forward to the reveal of your upcoming project.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm only as far as page 377 at this moment, and seeing a lot of posts from people who are apparently under the impression that the watches are "all gone".

They're not. I'm not sure if this info got lost in translation, but there were only 7-14 pieces of each version available at each price tier. With so many people going through checkout at the same time, they sold faster than I could add available inventory, but things have slowed down, and most, if not all models are still only in the 2nd, or at most, the 3rd tier. 

If you got an error message at checkout within that first hour, it was more than likely due to the watch in your cart selling out before you were able to check out. These things happen, whether it's a pre-order on my website, or a fixed number of pieces available at a given price on Kickstarter. If 200 people all try to buy 100 watches at once, half of them are going to be surprised when they're all gone.

There are still plenty of available, now that things have slowed down after the initial madness.

I'm sorry for those who feel disadvantaged, but if I had to do pre-orders some other way, in an effort to avoid the problems some of you had at checkout, the only way I can think of is to start at a higher price, and either make more pieces available at the higher price, or make it time-based. But then, I'm sure people would complain about the higher starting price (which I'd understand).

From what I can tell, the site is working fine, we're not having any server issues, and other than the mad rush to scoop up all the early bird pieces creating those error messages at checkout (and my inability to add inventory fast enough), I'm not aware of any persistent challenges.

And no, the Nacken Blue doesn't have a date window option. That was a mistake on my part, having made a last-minute change to the settings. If you ordered a blue with date, I'll be contacting you to confirm you'll accept no-date.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I can' t belive how fast you guys are. I am sure I was one of the first ones who added the watch in cart. It was gone while i was going through paypal. Slowness cost me 25


In my case, the random pop-up errors and website's slow response to my dismissing them cost me $25 in price, and an extra $15 shipping, and the inability to use my coupon by splitting the order into two smaller ones and not hitting the $500 minimum. I clicked very fast, but the site was holding me back.


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I'll offer this: I just recently purchased a used watch from a seller in the UK. Shipping from the UK to my USA address cost $150USD (including Insurance) and I may still be faced with some amount of Cu$tom$ fees (German manufacture) once I go to pick it up....
> 
> I'd say the $50USD is a relative bargain... IMHO.
> 
> --- Best ---


Wow. I actually do feel a lot better now.

That's surely all insurance? It gets crazy when you go outside the normal courier limits of a thousand pounds or so.

Either that or they really didn't want to sell to an American ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

redzebra said:


> Doc, I am posting this here since I could not find a "Contact Us" feature on your site....so I hope you are reading this.
> 
> I am delighted to have been able to secure an order for both watches that I wanted and I am looking forward to wearing them soon. I have no problem having paid an extra $25 above the entry price for each since I believe that even at the second tier price they are a good deal with the added $50 in total price.
> 
> ...


Shipping, Returns, Warranty, Pre-Order Policies & FAQs


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

In the end I opted for the Amphion vintage, no date. I'm not going to get a birth year milsub,well, ever (for 30K+) and I just couldn't convince myself that I'd get along with the Mercedes hands on the Santa Cruz. Got in via phone browser while helping someone move. Crap signal slowed me down so I ended up at the 2nd tier but with commander rewards points I got a nice deal for a fantastic watch. Thanks again doc for all the fun...can't wait to put some shoulderless spring bars in my watch and bond about with it on a NATO. 

This thread might get interesting as the real waiting sets in. Knowing doc he'll keep us entertained as he has updates, when we aren't busy entertaining ourselves.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Santa Cruz, no date for me! 
Woo Hoo, first tier too!
Thanks Doc!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

Got mine. Now to wait months and pay 20% tax + fees on everything! YAY !


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

I went for an Amphion Vintage with date but now feel like it's wrong to have one with that style despite the utility. However, it also makes me feel silly having all the cogs for it in there whirring round but no window to see it through.

Doc, is there any opportunity to change my mind on that option before you finalise the numbers for production?

I'm doing the bad thing, aren't I?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmmm, what a rort of a system.

Had a watch for months in my wishlist, to eventually being able to log in to pay some money- and the price has jumped over $150.

Bad form.

Nice watch all the same. Enjoy folks.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

nickyboyo said:


> Hmmm, what a rort of a system.
> 
> Had a watch for months in my wishlist, to eventually being able to log in to pay some money- and the price has jumped over $150.
> 
> ...


So...

TL;DR: TL;DR?


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Jeez, no one who paid more than the lowest tier price paid and "extra". Realize that it is 'less of a discount" step by step until the watch reaches full price. And for everything I've seen and read over the last months, even that is reasonable.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For all those who had issues at checkout, and feel those issues cost them $25, or however much it ended up being, maybe it would help if we tried to keep things in perspective. 

If these watches were in-stock, ready to deliver now, I wouldn't accept less than the full retail price. Even at the current pre-order prices, you're saving at least $100. The vast majority of people who've purchased to this point have saved at least $200. If you got it into you head that these watches were only worth $375-$400, all-in, you need a check-up from the neck-up.

Many of you have also redeemed rewards points and coupons to get the watches for even less. Many have ordered multiple watches, saving on shipping, or even getting an additional 5% off the order.

If something is worth $600, and I get it for $400, then you come along two minutes later and pay $425, you didn't "lose" $25, you just didn't save as much as I did. None of you "lost" anything here. No one was ever given a guarantee they'd be able to get their watch at the lowest tier.

I'm not apologizing for charging for shipping. There's no such thing as free shipping. Ever. Anywhere. If it costs me $50 to ship a watch to you, and I tell you shipping is included, you can bet I've marked the price up $50. 

Someone create a petition to get every company that sells watches online to agree to either include shipping in the price, or everyone has to agree to NOT include it, and I'll sign. The issue is there's psychology involved. Someone asks the price, "$500", cool, not realizing it's +$50 more for shipping, but if they heard the price was "$550", it's Katie bar the door, this micro is out of his mind, no way is that watch worth $550. 

I make no money on shipping. None. In fact, I lose money on shipping, on average. The shipping rates you see on my site are exactly what I pay, or less than I pay. 

I'm not apologizing if you live in a part of the world where you're subject to customs duties or the VAT. If you pay VAT, or any other form of import tax, you pay it on every purchase you make, UNLESS you buy from somewhere they don't charge it. For example, if I sell a watch worth $500 in the UK, I have to add 20% to the cost, because I'm required to collect VAT, so you pay $100 more. That wasn't my decision, blame your leaders. 

If you order from me, and I'm in the USA, I charge you $500, and MAYBE you get whacked with import fees, but MAYBE you get away without paying them. I'm not charging you any extra, and it isn't costing you any extra to buy from me. In fact, it may cost you less. The $50 in shipping is certainly less than the 20% VAT, assuming the price of the watch is over $250. The only difference between paying me $500, then paying your government $100 and paying a local merchant $600 is that the hand in your pocket is more hidden, but either way, it's not my hand, so please hold me blameless.

Additionally, I've instructed my warehouse to mark the customs value for all pre-ordered items at the LOWEST pre-order price, in order to lessen your burden, IF you get a VAT/Customs bill at all.

I'm not apologizing for the way the website works, vis-a-vis your 'shopping experience'. There are logic rules built into any ecommerce site, and for the most part, they're fairly logical. If you went into a physical store, put an item in your cart, then left the cart in the middle of the aisle and left the store, the store's inventory management system would show that item as still being available. 

In a digital world, OF COURSE my site would let another person add the same item to their cart, EVEN IF the item might be unavailable by the time you get to checkout. If there are 10 of an item available, and 10 people add that item to their cart, but then DON'T check out, what are we to do when the 11th person comes along, money in hand, hoping to buy that item? Are there 10 available, or none available? 

I'm not apologizing for the pricing structure. I keep meticulous records on every item I sell, to include records of past pre-orders, and those records inform my pricing.

To take two recent examples - first, for the Commander 300 project, I set the price for the first 200 pieces at $350, but with the understanding that if we didn't sell 200, we wouldn't make the watch. Had that been a pre-order like this one, I might have started lower, or higher, but I wouldn't have made 200 pieces available at the same price, given the risks and costs involved. Some would have paid less, and some more. I set the price at $350 for 200 because I needed to average $350 for those 200 pieces. 

Second, for the Phantom pre-order, after the first ~150 pieces were sold, I did an analysis, and found the average order was discounted $25 BELOW the stated pre-order price. If the average price was $275, the average order total was $25 less, only $250. I take that into account when I set my pre-order prices for each model. In this case, with the pricing tiers I set up, the first 400 pieces will be sold at an average cost of ~$400, at least $200 under the final, in-stock retail. 

If you were me, would you have set the pre-order price at $400 for the first 400 pieces, and not accepted coupons from the rewards program? Would you have just eaten the shipping costs? Would you have set the price at $425, to account for all the coupons, or $450, to account for coupons, and include the shipping costs in the price?

These watches are going to blow your minds. At whatever price you paid, they're a bargain. You paid $25 more than some other guy? Still a bargain. You paid $50 for shipping? Still a bargain. You had to pay 20% VAT on the lowest pre-order price, which was lower than the price you actually paid, yup, still a bargain. 

I'll go through the orders and try to find those from people who went through checkout twice, and where applicable, I'll combine orders and send you a refund for the shipping you shouldn't have been charged. 

Not all coupon codes were active for this pre-order, mostly just those from the loyalty rewards program, and codes can't be combined (something I'm pretty sure is true for all ecommerce sites, and I'm positive I've covered in the email announcements leading up to pre-order, as well as the website's FAQ's). If you redeemed rewards points for a code, and couldn't get it to work, let me know, and I'll adjust your order. 

I'm not PM'ing anyone about anything. If you ordered from my site, you got a confirmation email. Replies to those emails come to me. It may take me a week, but I'll sort everyone out. I always appreciate a modicum of courtesy when someone makes a request, and I always respond likewise.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:think: Still some *Great Deals* to be had.....What a set of watches... |>|>

 Got my confirmation email - Yippee! |>|>

Amphion Modern and Scorpene will come my way... Not first tier pricing (You young guys are way too fast) But still a Great Deal. :-!

p.s. Thanks, docvail (Chris). ....Quite a ride for you, I imagine....


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Unless someone paid the full MSRP, you got a deal. The watch is fairly priced at $600. Anything less is gravy. 

Thanks Chris! Excited for fall. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Sea-Dog said:


> Jeez, no one who paid more than the lowest tier price paid and "extra". Realize that it is 'less of a discount" step by step until the watch reaches full price. And for everything I've seen and read over the last months, even that is reasonable.


^^ This.

I got a Nacken vintage blue and Nacken modern black no date - both in the second tier. I elected NOT to use the coupon for 2 reasons:

1) Selfishly - I didn't want to slow down my checkout prcoess
2) Consciously - Doc's put up with more than enough insanity through this thread AND he's kept me entertained for months. That's worth at least $25 (especially since he never sent me his paypal addy so I could virtually buy him a 6er of hard cider)

Now, you can decide what the balance between (1) and (2) is in terms of my motivation, but both factored in. Certainly was more (1) than (2), but (2) is in there. At these prices, these watches are an amazing value.

For those that decided complaining is the best way to pass the past few hours:
- Doc has been incredibly transparent about the process, and possible shortfalls throughout.
- He's gone above and beyond already with the credit card test, additional posts/emails, etc to help us make sure we're able to purchase today.
- By my count, we've had at least a half dozen reminders, with increasing frequency and details, to help us get navigate this successfully. 
-Is every scenario accounted for? No. Is there any expectation that you *might* have a head on your shoulders so you can problem solve a little if the world throws a wrench at you? Yes.
- Can you make up for the price jump at a tier with WIDELY AVAILABLE coupons? Yes.

Would anyone here (especially those complaining about price jumps) want the costs that come with additional customer service people OR a website overhaul to resolve these incredibly minor issues factored into our watch prices? I'm guessing not.

Vote with your wallet. Buy or don't buy, but this is a VERY transparent process. If a minor technical issue/speed of your internet/paypal being a PITA/fate/chimichunga gas/too busy gawking at doc's sister/whatever kept you from getting the insane tier 1 pricing, I'm sure doc's (kinda) sorry for you. Maybe.

**** happens. Sometimes even **** lume happens, but not with an NTH sub.

Call me a very happy customer. Now I (read: my wife) just needs to decide if I'm keeping both, or just one. THAT'S a serious stressor.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Can someone read Chris's latest missive and tell me what he DID apologize for? Hopefully nothing.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

jelliottz said:


> Unless someone paid the full MSRP, you got a deal.


Exactly!

Or... no. Full price = still an awesome deal, in my option.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Speaking of values - only 1 Oberon left at $450, then it's $500. That's gonna be a lucky SOB. ;-)


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Really, this is all that needs to be said 



docvail said:


> *These watches are going to blow your minds. At whatever price you paid, they're a bargain. *


BOOM. Mic drop.

But also:



docvail said:


> I'll go through the orders and try to find those from people who went through checkout twice, and where applicable, I'll combine orders and send you a refund for the shipping you shouldn't have been charged.
> 
> I'm not PM'ing anyone about anything. If you ordered from my site, you got a confirmation email. Replies to those emails come to me. It may take me a week, but I'll sort everyone out. I always appreciate a modicum of courtesy when someone makes a request, and I always respond likewise.


I didn't want to speak on Chris' behalf, but I suspected as much. Where possible, he will attempt to make things fair. Just have to be patient.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

And if Chris' explanation doesn't do it for you, might I suggest you print a couple of these out for yourself.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank you Doc for offering to address the multiple order shipping situation.

As I previously mentioned I am delighted with my purchase and the value of these watches.

Looking forward to wearing my two new watches soon.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Scidd0w said:


> I'm a happy camper. Got the SC at the first pricing tier with a $20 coupon and domestic shipping @ 395!
> 
> Was prepared thanks to doc his email. Had the coupon code in clipboard, was logged in into PayPal upfront and did a test run before to notice the above posted error messages by JakeJD when using chrome.
> 
> ...


Similar experience for me, but I didn't use paypal and got it for $390. Very happy!!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> 1 Santa Cruz and 1 navy blue rubber strap for me. Yummy, that's gonna look awesome! :-!


I even didn't put the strap in on my order in an effort to make it go faster!!! I still missed out on the first 2 tiers.

I figured that since I was able to put it in my cart, it would have been "reserved" for at least 5 minutes or something. I had it in my cart within the first 30 seconds this all went live. If I could have done it all over again, I would have not applied the coupon, and just pushed BUY BUY BUY as fast as humanly possible.... still might not have been fast enough.

But, figuring in my $20 reward credit, it is almost like I bought on the 2nd tier rather than the 3rd, and in any case, it will be well worth it.

I'll order one of those navy blue rubber straps later. It will look great on my Orange/Blue Orthos as well as on this Santa Cruz.

To all of you who pushed through the chaos and completed your order in spite of all the crazy.... I commend you. Way to stick with it. I think you and I are on the same boat... we know it will be worth it.

To anyone who gave up.... I'm sorry. I will empathize with you, and feel your frustration.... but I think we all knew it was going to be crazy this morning!

AND!!!

As of right now, there are still 2 models at $400 and 2 models at $425. THAT IS STILL A STEAL!!!!!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

We are all responsible for managing our expectations. At least make an attempt at getting some perspective and weigh the experience in the grand scheme of things that are going on with your life. If after doing that , the pre-order ranks as the worst thing in your life right now, you are most likely more fortunate than most.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, now that the hubbub has diminished and my second-place option, the blue Nacken, was still sitting at $425 (rather than my first-place Modern at $500), I went ahead and ordered that instead. Rewards and store credit brought the price down below first tier and the checkout process wasn't glitchy without all of y'all trying to order at the same time.


----------



## timh (Aug 18, 2014)

Woke up this morning with an Amphion Modern on my mind. But I knew I'd be teaching at the University (summer classes) today 8am-1220pm EDT, so I feared being disappointed. 

Had a stream of visitors to office hours and wasn't able to try to order until 2pm. I couldn't believe my fortune when I saw that my #1 choice was still available. I got in at $450...but as noted, still a great deal, and just glad I'll be getting one.

Great job, Doc! Thanks!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

phuchmileif said:


> A damn fair price, I think. Though one kind of expects that when you're paying 100% up front for a preorder.


I've never understood partial payments for pre-orders...what difference does it make if you paid $400 now or $200 now and $200 in October? You have to pay the full amount before you get the watch either way...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

With all the commotion gong on...Happy Memorial Day for folks in the US.

Thank you to all our men and women who serve our country.

Cheers and back to our regular scheduled program...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Stupid of me to get caught up in the negativity, and forget myself...

Thank you all for making the purchase, or making the attempt, as well as getting up early, or making whatever arrangements necessary to be available at the appointed hour.

In case my earlier response didn't make this clear - as far as I can tell, most, if not all the error messages people saw at checkout were simply due to more people having watches in their carts than there were actual watches available at that moment, and that is purely a function of interest, not technology.

Again, while I sympathize with the frustration that may have caused, it's hard for me, as the merchant, to muster an apology. I believe strongly that success should be praised, not condemned. If a restaurant is so popular it takes an hour for my wife and I to get a table, I'm expecting the food to be good. I'm not angry at the chef because people are cramming the door to get a taste.

As I type this, I'm looking at the current price tiers, and all of the current pre-order prices are still AT LEAST $125 below their final retail prices (and some are still up to $200 less), not taking into account any added discounts like free shipping, bulk order discounts, rewards points or coupon codes. It seems that even now, anyone who stumbles their way through checkout ought to feel good for saving anywhere from $150 to $225, if not more.

I've been holding off on eating lunch lunch, waiting for that one damned Oberon to sell. Maybe if I walk to the corner and get a sandwich, it'll be gone when I get back.

Cheers, gentlemen...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

dmnc said:


> I went for an Amphion Vintage with date but now feel like it's wrong to have one with that style despite the utility. However, it also makes me feel silly having all the cogs for it in there whirring round but no window to see it through.
> 
> Doc, is there any opportunity to change my mind on that option before you finalise the numbers for production?
> 
> ...


READ THE FAQ ABOUT PRE-ORDERS ON HIS SITE.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

My boss called exactly 3 minutes before these where to go live (yes I am one of those people who have to work today while you slackers are off eating BBQ). I first thought to ignore the call and call back after I finished my real work mission of the day: to get in on a couple of these preorders. I then thought I had better take the call. So while my boss is talking about important work related things I feigned my interested and acted like I was paying attention while I quickly set up my webpages, etc. to get in on the preorders. Boss was none the wiser and I skated away with 2 of these bad boys. 

Likely belongs in the "confession" thread but decided to post here. 

Also my wife has NO idea I ordered these. lol

Ps. Doc if your reading this forgive me for you (should) know what

Pss. Put mine on the back of unicorn and have them delivered no later then yesterday. Thank you.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

dmnc said:


> I went for an Amphion Vintage with date but now feel like it's wrong to have one with that style despite the utility. However, it also makes me feel silly having all the cogs for it in there whirring round but no window to see it through.
> 
> Doc, is there any opportunity to change my mind on that option before you finalise the numbers for production?
> 
> ...


READ THE FAQ ABOUT PRE-ORDERS ON HIS SITE.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> I've been holding off on eating lunch lunch, waiting for that one damned Oberon to sell. Maybe if I walk to the corner and get a sandwich, it'll be gone when I get back.
> 
> Cheers, gentlemen...


I can help you solve this problem if you discount that watch significantly.....more.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh that I had budgeted more.... or had more funds available....

That Nacken vintage blue is calling to me too. I'm half tempted to buy it now, and then choose between it and the SC when they get here....

But, I simply didn't budget enough to do that. I thought long and hard about which model I wanted. I had difficulty falling asleep last night thinking about it...



So, here it is.

The SC was always my first choice. It is what I ended up going with, and I'm sure I'll be happy with it. The Nacken modern was right up there with it. I love the blue lume and snowflake hands.... which put all the Nacken's on the target. The only one I was able to eliminate easily, was the Scorpene....It was just "too busy" for me. I think it is an excellent looking watch, and like nearly everything about it... but in the end, it wasn't the right one for me. I'm glad I stuck with the SC, even with the mad rush that it seems everyone was after it too!

Bottom line. And I think most will agree. There isn't any thing "wrong" with any of these. Just some of them hit closer to our hearts than the others.... and luckily, we aren't all the same, so it spreads it out a bit.

Oh, and Happy Memorial day to all those who have, or are currently serving. I wish I knew some of you better, but for right now, all I know for certain is that Doc served, so thank you Doc.... oh and E8ArmyDiver... clearly you either are, or have served, so thank you too! There are at least 2 more of you who I'm pretty sure fit that bill too, but I'm not positive. Be safe everyone, and enjoy the holiday.... I had to work Sat, and I'm currently at work now.... but I still plan to BBQ tonight!!!!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

docvail said:


> Thank you all for making the purchase, or making the attempt, as well as getting up early, or making whatever arrangements necessary to be available at the appointed hour.


No, it's us who are thanking you!



> In case my earlier response didn't make this clear - as far as I can tell, most, if not all the error messages people saw at checkout were simply due to more people having watches in their carts than there were actual watches available at that moment, and that is purely a function of interest, not technology.


All that was expected and reasonable.

The issue that I believe is a technical one is that once you try to checkout and can't, there's no clue that you have to delete that item from the cart and go back to add it at the then higher tier.

The "simple" technical solution would be to have it automatically exchanged in your cart for the next higher tier with a big note that was done and that the price in your cart is now higher.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> ...I'll go through the orders and try to find those from people who went through checkout twice, and where applicable, I'll combine orders and send you a refund for the shipping you shouldn't have been charged...


Thanks, so I won't bug you about combining shipping.



> ...Not all coupon codes were active for this pre-order, mostly just those from the loyalty rewards program, and codes can't be combined (something I'm pretty sure is true for all ecommerce sites, and I'm positive I've covered in the email announcements leading up to pre-order, as well as the website's FAQ's). If you redeemed rewards points for a code, and couldn't get it to work, let me know, and I'll adjust your order...


I was trying to use the coupon code I received for signing up for the newsletter (back when I set up my account) while I still had both watches in my cart, but then I had to edit the cart to remove the tier-1 Amphion after it sold out while I was checking out. My code was for purchases over $500, so I couldn't use it.

Those pop-up error messages made the checkout process take 3x as long, and watches in some tiers would sell to another while we were dismissing the 4-5 error messages, making the watch unavailable when we got to the last screen. So I had to stop trying to buy two watches with one order, as others found out the hard way.


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

CMFord said:


> READ THE FAQ ABOUT PRE-ORDERS ON HIS SITE.


I did. Multiple times. It says they can't be changed and that you lose your original pricing and potentially pay a $50 penalty.

I thought I previously also remembered doc saying that date or no date didn't make much difference around production numbers or the pricing tiers so I thought it was possible it might not be a big deal to change.

It seems I was wrong. Apologies for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Chris, congratulations on the successful launch of the new brand. I wish you lots of success and I look forward to the models to come. Go get a cider and kick back, it's well deserved. 


synaptyx said:


> And if Chris' explanation doesn't do it for you, might I suggest you print a couple of these out for yourself.
> 
> View attachment 8278242


No kidding. I cannot believe how much whining and complaining there was/is. Only free watches will make some people happy. But then they might have to pay for shipping. Bummer.


jonathanp77 said:


> We are all responsible for managing our expectations. At least make an attempt at getting some perspective and weigh the experience in the grand scheme of things that are going on with your life. If after doing that , the pre-order ranks as the worst thing in your life right now, you are most likely more fortunate than most.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I hope that everyone here will read this and think carefully. Your life doesn't depend on this pre-order. Your family will not be hungry if you are kicked to the next tier or you shouldn't be buying watches any way. You had error messages? I am sure your whole existence is shattered. Cry me a river. These watches will be great and you have the chance to get them way cheaper than they will normally cost.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Ha ha would love to pre-order but there are three I want and _I still need to make my mind up._

Seriously, these are so obviously great value for money, even in UK sterling with shipping. You could buy two for the price of a discounted Combat Sub.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Hasaf said:


> Well, I wrote to them and canceled my order. The reason is simple; I think that whenever I look at the watch I will be reminded that I paid an extra $25 for clicking a bit slow. I feel it will always taste a bit bitter to me.
> 
> So, as stated, I canceled.


Every time I look at my fourth and fifth watches from DocVail, I will be amazed to have gotten so much quality for such a reasonable price time after time. Not only will the fit and finish be on par with watches selling for twice as much (and more), but I will have an appreciation for all the blood, sweat, and tears that went into the design of these things thanks to his participation and transparency in this thread. I'll know every detail has been thought out and included deliberately and that is worth something to me, too.

No go waste $25 on a few drinks at a bar or Starbucks and then look at your wrist in November and wonder if maybe, just maybe that NTH sub everyone is posting photos of would have been worth it.


----------



## Kieboom (Jun 4, 2014)

Dont post a lot but have been following this thread. Being in Europe i decided to not go all ape .... at work and try to get in at the maximum discount (because yes, it is all discount at these price points). Surprised to see the Nacken Blue still at such a great price tonight, and happy to order it without any problem.
Well done Doc, happy to call this watch number 4 out of your stable of watches in my collection.
Just keep taking our money...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I was torn between the SC, Oberon and the Nacken vintage blue, and I put them in this order.
Started with SC and it has moved to the second tier, so was the Oberon. So I ended up with the Nacken vintage blue. I'm happy with this choice!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow. You're in a public forum asking a guy running his own business to CONTACT YOU about letting you change your pre-order decision? My point about the FAQ is he's pretty clear about the right way to contact him - he's also pretty clear that he's willing to work with reasonable people.

I honestly don't know if you're wrong about making the change or not but you'll never know if you just post here and ask the owner/sole-proprietor of ANY brand to get in touch with you about your options.



dmnc said:


> I did. Multiple times. It says they can't be changed and that you lose your original pricing and potentially pay a $50 penalty.
> 
> I thought I previously also remembered doc saying that date or no date didn't make much difference around production numbers or the pricing tiers so I thought it was possible it might not be a big deal to change.
> 
> ...


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Ha ha would love to pre-order but there are three I want and _I still need to make my mind up._


_

Looks like a Persuader could need some persuasion._


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

CMFord said:


> Wow. You're in a public forum asking a guy running his own business to CONTACT YOU about letting you change your pre-order decision? My point about the FAQ is he's pretty clear about the right way to contact him - he's also pretty clear that he's willing to work with reasonable people.
> 
> I honestly don't know if you're wrong about making the change or not but you'll never know if you just post here and ask the owner/sole-proprietor of ANY brand to get in touch with you about your options.


I thought this was just a big long thread of discussion. I thought I was being a little serious and a little tongue in cheek. It's the Internet. Context is lost. Intent is unclear.

Apologies again. If I have a concrete query, I will of course make direct contact. Enjoy the fantastic watch doc is making for you and I'll do the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnera1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I've taken a long break ... And couldn't leave my store credit and voucher languishing any longer so got my close 3rd choice -- amphion vintage at a very good price . Much more relaxing and now happy again  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Celebrating a successful mission! Cheers everyone and happy Memorial Day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's the thing about the order-change requests, and the potential $50 service charge...

Changing orders is a pain in my ball$, and sometimes, the requests are bull$h1t. And if I make a mistake, it costs me money, because you get sent the wrong thing, then you send me an email, "Doc, remember I emailed you back in April to change my order from a date to no-date (or add a strap, or combine orders, etc)."

I know, I'm a jerk. This is just a cost of doing business, right? But you don't realize the havoc this wreaks.

You pre-oder the watch at $400, the next guy pays $425, then a month later (or even two minutes later), you cancel the order. You cost that other guy $25, and took ten minutes out of my day, time I could have spent helping another customer. 

You order the red, along with 100 other guys. I base our production numbers on those pre-orders. Then you decide you want the blue, after it's too late for me to change my production count. Awesome. Now my production vs. inventory numbers are out of whack, I'm going to have too many red and not enough blue, plus, it costs me another $50 in shipping costs when I miss a step changing your order, and have to ship to you twice, plus pay for the return, all because you couldn't make up your mind between red and blue, despite looking at the pictures for the last two months.

You order one watch. Then you come back later and order another. Now you want me to combine the orders, and refund you the shipping costs on the second order. But I can't ship two watches in the same box for the same price as shipping one. Weight, insurance, handling - all that costs money. Now I have to spend 15 minutes combining orders, hoping I don't miss a step, then another 5 minutes processing a $15 refund, and emailing you to let you know I took care of it. My hourly rate drops way too low when that's how I spend my time.

I'm not complaining. I ain't angry. I believe fair is fair. My shipping rates are set up to be easily understood, which means sometimes I have to eat a few bucks on an order. And that IS a cost of doing business. Sometimes I have to use my head, and realize maybe the reason you went through checkout twice makes perfect sense, and I'm not going to be a jerk over $15. Again, I see that as part of the normal course of business.

Sometimes, though, the requests are ridiculous, and for all those times, I reserve the right to charge a service fee, if only as a means of encouraging people to make up their minds before they order, and discouraging them from wasting 20 minutes of my day requesting a $10-$15 refund on an order where they took $50 off. Every time I do a pre-order, I'll end up processing a few dozen change requests, order combinations, or cancellations, and I'll spend hours watching money fly out the door. That fee is a safety valve.

All that said, everyone can count on me to do the right thing, confident in the knowledge that I'm really only a jerk as a last resort, when I have to be. Under all other circumstances, I'll sort you out, as quickly and as courteously as I can, because that is exactly how I roll.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

You're hard to hate!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone planning on getting an Oberon with their Oberon, or Nacken, Santa Cruz, etc?

http://www.crownandbuckle.com/oberon-black-label-strap.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

kendalw3 said:


> I'll order one of those navy blue rubber straps later. It will look great on my Orange/Blue Orthos as well as on this Santa Cruz.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the Santa Cruz and the Orthos are different lug widths. But Doc does have 22mm rubber straps available here. I got a black one last year for my red Orthos I, and it's still got plenty of that vanilla goodness left in it.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

jonathanp77 said:


> Are you saying you were able to add the item to the cart at $400 even though there's no more available at that price? That would explain people getting error messages at checkou & payment stage. Good to know you still got one.


The $400 watch was already in the shopping cart. I guess between the time I added it to the cart and when I tried to check out, the inventory went to 0.

IMO, this is a bit of a wrinkle that, if possible, should be corrected. Once you add a watch at price X to the shopping cart, you should have some present length of time to get checked out, or it gets added back to inventory. This would probably cause problems in Doc's workflow though, as he'd have to then wait for the present timeframe to move on to the next price level, otherwise the lower priced watch would go back into inventory at the same time he had moved on up to the next tier.

The absolute best way would be to have all the model + price options available like a Kickstarter project with their own inventory levels. When they were gone, they were gone. But I suspect this is far more complexity that Doc wants....I know I wouldn't want to deal with that.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation doc.

I'll stick with my original choice. Then every time I look at my wrist I will know that conquering my indecision prevented doc's life becoming a little more painful. And I'll know what day of the month it is.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

larryganz said:


> docvail said:
> 
> 
> > ...I'll go through the orders and try to find those from people who went through checkout twice, and where applicable, I'll combine orders and send you a refund for the shipping you shouldn't have been charged...
> ...


FYI - I won't be bugging and whining to Chris about getting $25 off for a coupon that I couldn't use. I was just letting him know what happened to some of us while ordering.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hasaf said:


> Well, I wrote to them and canceled my order. The reason is simple; I think that whenever I look at the watch I will be reminded that I paid an extra $25 for clicking a bit slow. I feel it will always taste a bit bitter to me.
> 
> So, as stated, I canceled.


Over $25!!?? Seriously?!?

David


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> I was torn between the SC, Oberon and the Nacken vintage blue, and I put them in this order.
> Started with SC and it has moved to the second tier, so was the Oberon. So I ended up with the Nacken vintage blue. I'm happy with this choice!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Naken Vintage Blue was my first choice all along, and why it was almost the only one I bought. I love my Black Bay Red and this was a more affordable option to a Black Bay Blue that I can rotate on my arm a couple of times a month.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Screwed around trying to decide. Saw some prices go up. Happy with my choice of Näcken vintage black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sapsja (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Doc, got a Nacken Modern to look forward to in the cold winter months! Missed out on the first tier as I was helping an elderly relative sit up in her hospital bed. Puts a $25 increase and a great price in to perspective.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Congratulations to all that have got their NTH Sub pre-order in |> |> |> |> |>, hope that you are all happy with your choices! 

.......I was going to fall off the "no buy wagon", but unfortunately (or fortunately :think had something more important to sort out. Yes, yes what could be more important....... :roll:

For all the moaners about the pre-order arrangements and the price, get a grip. If you'd followed the thread or read Doc's emails you'd have know this would be what it would be like :-d.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jove said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the Santa Cruz and the Orthos are different lug widths. But Doc does have 22mm rubber straps available here. I got a black one last year for my red Orthos I, and it's still got plenty of that vanilla goodness left in it.


Guess that means I will be ordering 2 navy blue rubber straps at some point down the road!!!

I have the orange one for my Orthos. I like it. I have no problem ordering 2 more  but it will need to wait for a bit!


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Scorpene is still a bargain at $400 right now. Two of the vintage Nacken's and the Amphion Vintage are still available at $425. All are a great deal for those who haven't made their decisions yet. Probably much less activity on the site now too.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Over $25!!?? Seriously?!?
> 
> David


David,

Did you end up putting an order in for one of these great NTH subs?!? I know there was a bit of "drama" when you first came to this thread, but I hope that it didn't "put you off" or "scare you away". Since I see you here again, I hope that means you stuck with it.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

So, after all these months, now I noticed that the dial markers for the Santa Cruz are similar to one of my "grails", Rolex Explorer II... Yeah I know. What a WIS I am... LOL. Hmmm probably why I loved it in the first place! 

Anyway, congrats again to Doc and to everyone who got their orders in early!
Now I wonder if I should get the Explorer II... and then comes whenever the release date is (yeah, I already forgot, sue me!), compare both?!  
Blasphemy? Or not? Hmmmm...

Gotta keep on selling stuff then. 

Bye.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

One of the side effects of this preorder process is: because I had such difficulties with errors I decided to just get one watch rather than try for two different ones and ping pong back and forth with errors as each price went up. 

I'm not suggesting any changes to the process, only noting that if I could have gotten two entered at a known price and not keep having to try and try, it would have been two watches. By the time one watch got through (at 1 price increase) the other was at 2 price increases which translated to $55 extra to buy the 2nd one. And, regardless of people's view of value, that just put it way over my non-budget. 

So, I got one great watch instead of two solely because of the process.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> No, it's us who are thanking you!
> 
> All that was expected and reasonable.
> 
> ...


Respectfully, that's not a simple solution at all. Allow me to explain.

This is a pre-order. They happen once or twice per year. On any other day, if the guy who checked out before you got the last one available, it doesn't matter what you do, because they're sold out, and that's the finite end-state. You'd send me an email asking what's up, and I'd explain that they're 'sold out', or, maybe you'd go back to the product page, see they're sold out, and realize you just missed out, just like when there's a lightning deal on Amazon, or whatever, and if you blink, it's over.

This pre-order situation is unique, in that I'm trying to limit the number of pieces available at each price, then, when that limited number sells out - POOF!- I magically create more inventory, and make it available at the next price up.

My website is your basic ecommerce setup. It doesn't have the sort of complex rules-making ability which would allow me to 'tell' it that when the 10 pieces priced at $400 sell out, there's another 10 right behind them, priced at $425. As far as the site 'knows', sold out means they're all gone. This is a manual process, not an automatic process.

There's only one way this can possibly work, and that's exactly how it does work, and how it worked today. If 30 people all try to buy 10 watches, 10 will get them, 20 won't, and those 20 will have to try again.

Considering what I spent to have my website customized, I can only imagine what it would cost me to have that sort of complex rules logic built out, and if it's even half of what I'm imagining, I can't afford it (anyone reading this and wearing a hat, please take it off and pass it around for contributions to the "build Doc a better website" fund).

Considering the fact my site processed almost 200 orders in the first two hours, without crashing, and as far as I know, I was able to keep up with adding the inventory in a fairly timely way, PLUS answer some emails which came through, PLUS keep up with the comments here, I think the day went pretty well, all things considered.

But, doing an "after action review" is standard operating procedure in the Army, so if I had to pinpoint an area in need of improvement for next time, it would be preparing people beforehand with how to handle that error-message situation at checkout. It honestly never occurred to me, but I'll be sure to include it in the "pre-order prep" instructions for next time, so thanks for the feedback.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I realised I haven't actually thanked Doc for making this possible. I was one of the lucky few who managed to get in early on the Scorpene despite the error messages.

Thanks Doc for making this possible! It must have been tough on your side too. I've always enjoyed reading your posts and learning valuable insights about the microbrand industry. I'm glad I can now show my support for your business and own my first watch from you.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Here, I have to respectfully disagree. Your AAR should pinpoint the fact that you're marketing to people with an inveterate lack of respect for the process, the business, and the owner. That's why this thread descended so fast into inanity and insanity. The last stupid question I saw was whether the Santa Cruz was named after Santa Claus, thus engendering that famous picture of you doing a face palm in front of the WUS monitor.

You might be better able to market to a better class of people but whether that would meet with success is an open question.

Personally, the insanity was part of the attraction for me and I'm glad I purchased from you. I may not be able to resist and purchase another. Even with the higher prices, the watches still available seem to be a very good price for such a great product.



docvail said:


> Respectfully, that's not a simple solution at all. Allow me to explain.
> 
> But, doing an "after action review" is standard operating procedure in the Army, so if I had to pinpoint an area in need of improvement for next time, it would be preparing people beforehand with how to handle that error-message situation at checkout. It honestly never occurred to me, but I'll be sure to include it in the "pre-order prep" instructions for next time, so thanks for the feedback.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Speaking of values - only 1 Oberon left at $450, then it's $500. That's gonna be a lucky SOB. ;-)


How did you see the number of certain model left at that price point?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> How did you see the number of certain model left at that price point?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Click on the item on the webpage, and it tells you how many are left. Pretty simple.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Here, I have to respectfully disagree. Your AAR should pinpoint the fact that you're marketing to people with an inveterate lack of respect for the process, the business, and the owner. That's why this thread descended so fast into inanity and insanity. The last stupid question I saw was whether the Santa Cruz was named after Santa Claus, thus engendering that famous picture of you doing a face palm in front of the WUS monitor.
> 
> You might be better able to market to a better class of people but whether that would meet with success is an open question.
> 
> Personally, the insanity was part of the attraction for me and I'm glad I purchased from you. I may not be able to resist and purchase another. Even with the higher prices, the watches still available seem to be a very good price for such a great product.


It's all good. I thought the Santa Claus post was funny, as I'm sure it was meant to be - wry humor poking fun at the situation.

Pre-orders that go like this are stressful on everyone involved. I'm learning as I go, but I've learned a lot...

My first pre-order, I didn't raise the price at all, ever, so it didn't matter if you bought the first day or the last day, you saved the same amount. I read comments here on WUS, not specifically directed at me by name, but people pointed out the inherent unfairness in that, and I agreed. So, I decided that for future pre-orders, I'd raise the price over time. I also realized I left a lot of money on the table with that one, considering we sold 80% of the production in pre-order, which hurt me later on, when I got short on cash.

My second, third and fourth pre-orders, I didn't start the pricing low enough, and didn't have any sort of 'pieces-sold' trigger for raising prices. It was all time-based. I just raised the price $25/month. Because I didn't start low enough, and didn't have that pieces-sold trigger in effect, no one felt any sense of urgency to order, people didn't feel like the deal was exciting enough, and so they didn't sell as well, which hurt me later on, when I got short on cash.

By the time I got to my fifth and sixth pre-order, I was short on cash before we even started. I had to make fewer of the Orthos, the one model I really should have produced in higher, rather than lower numbers, and I had to cancel production of the Legends, prompting all the haters to declare my business dead (Hah! Eff those guys!).

My seventh pre-order, the Phantom, I thought I had it all figured out. No Kickstarter BS, just me and my website, start the pre-order pricing low, and use both a pieces-sold and a time-based methodology for raising prices. In fact, I rock-bottomed the price on that one. Hoo-boy, did that get people excited...yup, lots of complaints about problems getting through checkout, causing a tsunami of "I can't get through checkout" emails, forcing me to revisit my site's FAQ's, the process involved in pre-orders, and the information I give people in advance.

The price turned out to be too low, especially after I realized how many people were buying multiples, taking $25 off each one, getting free shipping, then flipping them on f29 a day after they're delivered for a profit. I left a lot of money on the table, which hurt me later on, when I got short on cash.

You all see the pattern here, yes?

Everyone wants a deal. I get that. It is the 'affordable' forum. I like deals. But my business has to survive in order for me to make and deliver a product, plus back it up after the sale. If the deal is too good, it hurts later on, because I'll be short on cash, which limits my ability to deliver on time, offer outstanding after market service, be flexible about returns and order changes, etc.

Cash is the lubricant which keeps the business going.

This is now my eigth pre-order, the largest and most successful so far, but as everyone can see, there are still hiccups experienced along the way. I'm choosing between multiple methodologies, all of them with their downsides.

Price too high, no worries about people jamming through the door, but that's not the way I want to overcome that challenge. Price too low, everyone tries to jam their way through checkout at the same time. Some don't get through, get pissed off, and walk away.

I mean, I get that seeing those error messages is frustrating, but if the solution is for me to start pre-orders $50 higher next time, and make more available, it's hard for me to believe that would have made people happier, considering the number of complaints about the price jumping up $25.

But even now, we're nowhere near sold out, nowhere near where we need to be for me to start production, and I haven't raised the price on any of them in over 6 hours. None of the prices has gone up more than three times. They're all still available, all still $125-$200 less than their final retail, before any coupons or bulk order discounts.

If the madness of 8 hours ago put you off, the good news is the madness has died down, and you haven't lost anything if you spent the last 6 hours fuming about the crowds. Still plenty of value to be had there if you change your mind...


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

docvail said:


> No worries.
> 
> The blue of the bezel is "THE" blue, not subject to any intentional change, which is only to say my understanding is that colors can vary from one production to the next, if only slightly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation Doc. I'm sure this was a hectic day for you. In the end I wasn't sure how I felt about the sandpaper dial so I went with the Amphion Modern. I'm sure when I see the Nacken blue I will be kicking myself for not getting one of those too.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> You might be better able to market to a better class of people...


Chris Vail, don't you dare.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

I'm having a HUGE problem. I tried submitting payment through "credit card" and it wouldn't go through. I tried it again twice and still nothing, saying the card wasn't accepted. So I attempted three more times using PayPal instead, and still nothing saying it's "declined." 

So I go to my Wells Fargo app and check and much to my anger, there are SIX TOTAL ORDERS for the watch under "pending transactions," each for a total of $515. What's worse is I didn't get a single email or anything from the site, so to them it might look like I never purchased anything. What the hell am I supposed to do here? I'm absolutely panicking.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> I'm having a HUGE problem. I tried submitting payment through "credit card" and it wouldn't go through. I tried it again twice and still nothing, saying the card wasn't accepted. So I attempted three more times using PayPal instead, and still nothing saying it's "declined."
> 
> So I go to my Wells Fargo app and check and much to my anger, there are SIX TOTAL ORDERS for the watch under "pending transactions," each for a total of $515. What's worse is I didn't get a single email or anything from the site, so to them it might look like I never purchased anything. What the hell am I supposed to do here? I'm absolutely panicking.


I would check your orders in your login for the Janis site and make sure it wasn't duplicated. If so then Chris can cancel and refund the duplicates. If there are no duplicates then contact Paypal and they should be able to resolve it easily.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> I'm having a HUGE problem. I tried submitting payment through "credit card" and it wouldn't go through. I tried it again twice and still nothing, saying the card wasn't accepted. So I attempted three more times using PayPal instead, and still nothing saying it's "declined."
> 
> So I go to my Wells Fargo app and check and much to my anger, there are SIX TOTAL ORDERS for the watch under "pending transactions," each for a total of $515. What's worse is I didn't get a single email or anything from the site, so to them it might look like I never purchased anything. What the hell am I supposed to do here? I'm absolutely panicking.


Now you'll have 6 of them instead of just a measly 1. I don't see the problem here


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> Thanks for the explanation Doc. I'm sure this was a hectic day for you. In the end I wasn't sure how I felt about the sandpaper dial so I went with the Amphion Modern. I'm sure when I see the Nacken blue I will be kicking myself for not getting one of those too.


Same with me too. Too uncertain about the sandpaper dial. But I was only interested in the blue snowflake, considering what I already have (in both watches and money). So I had to sit out (not easy!). I hope I won't be kicking myself either.

That said (and I don't mean to sound critical, since the NTH watches are fantastic), I'm _loving the black Commander 300_ I received Saturday.

Thanks Doc.

Selfishly, I hope for your great success, so you can continue to offer fantastic new models that I can buy in the future.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Now you'll have 6 of them instead of just a measly 1. I don't see the problem here


Plus Chris gets all that extra moola. Everybody wins!

In all seriousness, it should be relatively easy to sort out. Don't panic too much.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> I'm having a HUGE problem. I tried submitting payment through "credit card" and it wouldn't go through. I tried it again twice and still nothing, saying the card wasn't accepted. So I attempted three more times using PayPal instead, and still nothing saying it's "declined."
> 
> So I go to my Wells Fargo app and check and much to my anger, there are SIX TOTAL ORDERS for the watch under "pending transactions," each for a total of $515. What's worse is I didn't get a single email or anything from the site, so to them it might look like I never purchased anything. What the hell am I supposed to do here? I'm absolutely panicking.


http://www.janistrading.com/shipping-returns-warranty-pre-order-faqs/#CHECKOUT

"I had trouble at checkout, and now it looks like I was charged more than once.

Whenever a customer has a problem checking out, 99.99% of the time it is due to entering the billing address or some other information differently than how it is in the issuing bank's records. If you have trouble at checkout, please be sure to check your credit card billing statement and key your address in exactly as it is on your statement, or use PayPal.

It's not uncommon to see 'phantom' charges when a card is declined - a record of attempted charges which didn't go through, but for whatever reason, they appear to have been completed on bank/card records for a few days before the issuing bank clears them out.

We recommend calling the card issuer. Sometimes customer support can have phantom charges cleared sooner. We have never charged anyone for a transaction which was not completed."


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> I'm having a HUGE problem. I tried submitting payment through "credit card" and it wouldn't go through. I tried it again twice and still nothing, saying the card wasn't accepted. So I attempted three more times using PayPal instead, and still nothing saying it's "declined."
> 
> So I go to my Wells Fargo app and check and much to my anger, there are SIX TOTAL ORDERS for the watch under "pending transactions," each for a total of $515. What's worse is I didn't get a single email or anything from the site, so to them it might look like I never purchased anything. What the hell am I supposed to do here? I'm absolutely panicking.


Specifically addressed here - Shipping, Returns, Warranty, Pre-Order Policies & FAQs









And here - Checklist for NTH Pre-Orders[UNIQID]









And here - NTH Pre-orders and O2/C300 Delivery Update[UNIQID]









And here - NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 333









And here - NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 175









When I look at my virtual terminal, this is what I see:









When I drill down into any of those orders...









Bottom line - the declines were due to a mis-match between how you were keying in your address versus how it is in the card issuers records. None of those orders went through. What you're seeing are phantom charges. You'll need to contact your card issuer about them. There's nothing we can do. If you do nothing, they should be cleared out in a few business days, depending on how long your bank takes.

Sorry you had trouble, but I did everything I could to prepare people with the information in advance - my checkout security includes address verification to prevent fraudulent orders, and if you see a decline, it's likely due to keying in your address differently than it appears in the bank's records. This is the exact reason I enabled Gift Certificates last week, and posted that link to the test product last month, so people could do a trial run through checkout.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Here, I have to respectfully disagree. Your AAR should pinpoint the fact that you're marketing to people with an inveterate lack of respect for the process, the business, and the owner. That's why this thread descended so fast into inanity and insanity. The last stupid question I saw was whether the Santa Cruz was named after Santa Claus, thus engendering that famous picture of you doing a face palm in front of the WUS monitor.
> 
> You might be better able to market to a better class of people but whether that would meet with success is an open question.
> 
> Personally, the insanity was part of the attraction for me and I'm glad I purchased from you. I may not be able to resist and purchase another. Even with the higher prices, the watches still available seem to be a very good price for such a great product.


Frankly, I've been ''over watches'' for awhile now, but hang around here strictly for the entertainment value. I'm never disappointed. That, and I'm going to make the 4000th post in this thread. Boom.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> I'm having a HUGE problem. I tried submitting payment through "credit card" and it wouldn't go through. I tried it again twice and still nothing, saying the card wasn't accepted. So I attempted three more times using PayPal instead, and still nothing saying it's "declined."
> 
> So I go to my Wells Fargo app and check and much to my anger, there are SIX TOTAL ORDERS for the watch under "pending transactions," each for a total of $515. What's worse is I didn't get a single email or anything from the site, so to them it might look like I never purchased anything. What the hell am I supposed to do here? I'm absolutely panicking.


Having worked in the Merchant Service Industry (Credit card processing business) for a number of years, there is a huge difference between a Credit Card and a Debit/Check Card. Most people don't think about the difference until they, not the merchant, put themselves into this sort of situation. I could explain this situation better. But I won't bore everyone.

Bottom line the auths will drop off in time and I hope you used a Credit card. Otherwise depending on your bank account balance you might be scrounging for change in the couch cushions for a few days until the auths that are not completed drop off you account.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> David,
> 
> Did you end up putting an order in for one of these great NTH subs?!? I know there was a bit of "drama" when you first came to this thread, but I hope that it didn't "put you off" or "scare you away". Since I see you here again, I hope that means you stuck with it.


I missed the deadline this morning. I am still interested and will make sure which one I want and place my order. I keep going between the Amphion Vintage and Modern. Can't make up my kind. Plus I'm ok spending a tad more money. Doc's stuff is worth it.

Thank you for remembering me. All is well 

David


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

deluded said:


> I realised I haven't actually thanked Doc for making this possible. I was one of the lucky few who managed to get in early on the Scorpene despite the error messages.


I'm with you 100% here. I, too, got in early on the Scorpene, and I'm loving that.



> Thanks Doc for making this possible! It must have been tough on your side too. I've always enjoyed reading your posts and learning valuable insights about the microbrand industry. I'm glad I can now show my support for your business and own my first watch from you.


Yes, thanks, Doc. Your comments have been invaluable, and your watches are great.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Came back by here to see how many people would complain about the equivalent of being hung with a new rope. I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> Everyone wants a deal. I get that. It is the 'affordable' forum. I like deals. But my business has to survive in order for me to make and deliver a product, plus back it up after the sale. If the deal is too good, it hurts later on, because I'll be short on cash, which limits my ability to deliver on time, offer outstanding after market service, be flexible about returns and order changes, etc.
> 
> Cash is the lubricant which keeps the business going.


And this is precisely why I appreciate you sticking to your guns and making tough calls, putting your business interest first. Noting, of course, that you've already gone further than what most businesses would do in terms of customer service.

We need you to ensure the survival of your business in order for us to continue to feed this crazy hobby.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Got the Scorpene...








Now we wait for Halloween.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Got this bad boy at entry level price..I hope it's the exact blue in this pic ..I don't give a crap about some old tudor...this nth is an awesome electric blue! And lume and dial look sweet...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

What was the "entry level" lowest price on these everyone is talking about anyway?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

$375 or $400 depending on the model.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

MadMex said:


> What was the "entry level" lowest price on these everyone is talking about anyway?


375.00 entry for Blue Nacken. .plus I added rewards points and got a great price


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I wonder which model sold the most units after day one.

We know the Santa Cruz was the first to hit $500 but the Nacken Modern is closest to getting to the next level.

What we don't necessarily know is how many of each watch there were at each pricing tier.

Also wonder how close things are playing out vs the survey. I can say that my ultimate purchase was not the same as my survey response, which was not intentional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I was late to the party and picked up the Nacken and Oberon and by using rewards points I ended up getting them at just below entry level. I had a TON of rewards points!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> I'm having a HUGE problem. I tried submitting payment through "credit card" and it wouldn't go through. I tried it again twice and still nothing, saying the card wasn't accepted. So I attempted three more times using PayPal instead, and still nothing saying it's "declined."
> 
> So I go to my Wells Fargo app and check and much to my anger, there are SIX TOTAL ORDERS for the watch under "pending transactions," each for a total of $515. What's worse is I didn't get a single email or anything from the site, so to them it might look like I never purchased anything. What the hell am I supposed to do here? I'm absolutely panicking.


I hate when that happens.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

This was my first time to participate in an online preorder of any type, so all I can say is that it was an interesting experience. 

I had several issues, like many of you, but in the end I did get the watch I wanted on order, (Naken Modern, no date) and at a price I think is fair, but not at one of the lowest pricing tiers.

Chris, I'm glad I can support you in your business venture. As a former small business owner, I want to wish you the best of luck as you continue to grow your business and supply all of us crazy WIS out here with more wonderful eye candy. 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Got this bad boy at entry level price..I hope it's the exact blue in this pic ..I don't give a crap about some old tudor...this nth is an awesome electric blue! And lume and dial look sweet...


I got in on this one at $375 as well - great deal, and I have an aged brown leather NATO strap all ready to pair with it, in November. This was the one I wanted the most, and I'm sure it could have been a bit more.


----------



## kenaikat (Oct 29, 2010)

This is my first post to the thread, but I have been following it since Day One, well maybe Day Two.

I did order an NTH this morning, which was my first experience with any pre-order. It both went much as I expected, but provided some surprises as well.

I expected the beginning of the pre-orders to be madness, and it was. First off, I was grateful that I was able to participate at all. I was one of those working today, and so I figured all along there was only a 50/50 shot at best that I was going to be able to participate. As luck would have it I found myself with a spare moment at 10:57 AM and took a quick break.

I was using an iPhone on cellular, so I definitely did not have the advantage in speed, but at 11:00 I was in. I went for my first choice since Day One, the Santa Cruz. Suffice to say, I had the same difficulties as everyone else had, compounded by my tiny screen and slow connection. I got the SC in the cart but alas, they were gone before I could finish payment.

Time for the second wave. It took me a while to figure out I had to get the old one out of my cart and then add it again. Same story this time, and by the time I got to payment confirmation they were gone again.

Dang, time to examine my strategy. I decided to go for my second choice, which happened to be what I thought was one of the least popular models, the Oberon. I looked at it and saw it was already on the third price tier (Wow, these things were flying out!), but I was getting faster and this time I got through and payment was complete. Success at 11:10 AM! I was one tier above what I had hoped to pay, but at least I had gotten an NTH sub before they were all gone. I didn't even realize until hours later that I had sped up the process by failing to enter my coupon code. Now back to work.

A few hours later, curiosity was killing me so I checked the site again. This provided a huge surprise. There were still subs left, lots of them, and only two of them had reached the $500 mark. Some were still at $400, and the Oberon hadn't even gone past the 4th increase. I was shocked.

After thousands of posts and seeing the angst and anticipation of so many, and reading about all of the people who were buying multiples, it seemed to me that there were a lot more subs left than I expected.

So now I will be waiting, a lot more patiently than most, to see if the pre-order hype leads to satisfaction. Now don't get me wrong, I am absolutely convinced of the quality of the watch. For me, it is more about wondering if months from now I will still like the Oberon as much as I do today. Why is that a concern? Because when they were first shown, Oberon was my least favorite. Yes, Santa Cruz was my first choice all along, but Oberon was in last place. Scorpene and Amphion modern were much higher. A lot of people must have gone though the same sort of process, because early on I thought that Scorpene and Nacken blue were going to be super hot sellers, and yet I could still have gotten those at lower prices late tonight than I paid ten minutes into the process.

I will have plenty of things to keep me busy while I wait, but following this thread daily will probably not be one of them. I will be keeping up with Doc, though, as he is ultimately the reason I took the plunge. I like his designs, I admire his passion, I get a kick out of his posts, and I think WUS is definitely better for having him. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

docvail said:


> Respectfully, that's not a simple solution at all.


Which is why I put simple in quotes.

But it was a real problem for us on this end. We see 9 left and when checking out got the error, and had to figure out what it meant and what to do. We had to remove it, go to wish list, click item, click options, add to cart, agree to terms, paste code, etc. Lots of steps.

Maybe it would be possible to just have a pre-order-add-to-cart-again button on that page of the cart when the error pops up. Click one button to try again.

Lots of approaches, most you've tried. But it was a pain and, for me, meant not getting two watches -- I have no clue how anyone was fast enough to get two without going up 2 more price tiers if they got one error message.

I hope that for the two a year you find the cheapest solution for you to help just a wee bit.


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

Doc, I also have a problem. My pre-order experience was flawless; went off without a hitch. However, I now feel left out of this exclusive group of customers who did have problems ordering their watches. I blame you. Fix it.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> Which is why I put simple in quotes.
> 
> But it was a real problem for us on this end. We see 9 left and when checking out got the error, and had to figure out what it meant and what to do. We had to remove it, go to wish list, click item, click options, add to cart, agree to terms, paste code, etc. Lots of steps.
> 
> ...


I still got the Amphion Modern at tier 2, after buying the Nacken Vintage Blue at 1st tier pricing, but it was a real challenge.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

To all the people that are frustrated keep in mind it was a level playing field on doc's end. Even if you had to regroup and start again more than once the people that beat you were just faster (faster connection, quicker with their fingers and/or using a less cumbersome device). Even if Janis had been set up to automatically bump to the higher price and ask if you accept then process with no starting over the people that beat you today would almost certainly have beat you anyway. Sure there is the guy that started a minute later that may have beat you but I beat there were very few of those that lucked into the first couple of tiers I bet almost ALL of those went to people camped out at the starting buzzer.

Everyone knew it was going to be a brawl for the first couple of tranches, just look at the hype in this thread. While it was fine to use the "I won't buy unless I get first round pricing" to mentally prevent another watch purchase showing up this morning expecting to get 1st dibs was silly, hoping is fine but otherwise it was like going to Best Buy on black Friday expecting to get one of the 65" flat panel TVs for $399.

I struggled (read as I thought for 10 seconds added at the end: I thought several minutes before hitting post) about posting the next part, but understand it is COMPLETELY sincere especially the last sentence. Anyone that has ever read my views on the subject knows I am not a "homage" fan. I have never really been impressed with any "homage" watches I have seen, the direct copies are just too lazy and and the ones that try to make the design theirs (I mean this in a non-pejorative way) seem to do a horrible job at it, cocking up everything good about the design. This set of watches are by far the best "homages" I have seen both visually and engineering wise (on paper I haven't held one). The differences aren't fails, in fact the differences are IMO very good design and arguably equal (or better) than the originals. These are almost all watches had they been released at Basel under the banner of the original companies would have felt "right", fresh but respectful. I understand that many F71 shoppers view value different than I do but I have owned many affordable micros and from what I have seen anyone talking themselves out of buying one of these because they missed the early pricing tiers is simply cutting off their nose to spite their face. I think these watches are well priced at full retail just based on specs (don't lose track of the thickness and WR together) not even counting what IMO is excellent design (which I think deserves a premium over the paper spec vs spec affordables). I understand for some the price may have passed what they can afford but for the ones that are taking a frustrated quasi moral stand I suggest you rethink it, I am willing to bet you will be regretting it around Halloween if you don't. You are likely going to be trolling F29 during the holiday season wishing they actually did have **** lume so you could get a decent price on one.

Last sentence follows if you forgot what that means see above: I do NOT mean this post to sound condescending and while it might be easy to look at my collection and think I don't identify with the $25, $50 or $100 difference, trust me I do, had I decided to buy one I would have been right there at the opening bell cursing the screen and fighting tooth and nail to get the best deal and for a significant portion of my life it would have been my only option.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I am a bit surprised that all did not bypass the $500 mark after 14 hours of preordering. By right, imo, it should.

Maybe this is my first time ordering a watch from Doc, so I did not know exactly what to expect from the process. Are all previous preordering campaigns from Lew & Huey (or Janis Trading) this hectic? I did find it a bit frustrating, yet fun to participate in this preorder.

I see quite a few members here managed to locked in 1st tier pricing in one order for 1 watch. Did anyone fast & lucky enough to secure 1st tier pricing for 2 watches in one order?

I am also curious to know, did anyone keen enough (or crazy enough like me) to make 3 or more watches ordering in one order?

Honestly, I really like this batch of Nth watches, which ticked most of the boxes of what I like to see in a Sub. I was thinking of getting 5 in one go (at 1st tier pricing). But when I start seeing pricing start jumping in my cart, I decided that it was silly and I stopped at 3. But still, this is my highest record of watches I ever made in one order. My previous record was 2 Estoril from Borealis (I like that SM300 homage very much too).


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I see quite a few members here managed to locked in 1st tier pricing in one order for 1 watch. Did anyone fast & lucky enough to secure 1st tier pricing for 2 watches in one order?


Yep, I got a Scopene and a Santa Cruz both at tier one  I've done loads of these sort of pre orders, not just on watches , and I generally manage to get in early. Not sure whether it's my Internet or my fleet fingers, but I never have an issue. I'm an old git in the UK but this doesn't seem to matter


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

I ordered both an Oberon with date and a Santa Cruz sans date. Hindsight being 20/20, I wish I would have had the patience to wait for the pre-order madness to subside. Then I would have been able to place one order for both watches (instead of two separate orders), include some rubber straps and use the $10 gift certificate I bought as well as the first time order code.

Still, they're a very good deal at the price I got them for (second and third tier respectively) and I'm looking for ward to receiving them in a couple months!


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

I see so many people pleased as punch they got in on the first tier.

You can't all have been at Woodstock, dammit!

I keep thinking about going back in for another, but I think 3 is enough. After holding and wearing the Oberon prototype, I actually ended up with Näcken Modern, Näcken Vintage Black and Amphion Vintage - I will miss Oberon's beautiful stamped dial, but truth be told, I was never a huge 3,6,9 fan. Might've gone Santa Cruz, but don't really get on with white dials. Almost went Näcken Blue, but changed my mind at the last minute.
Näcken Vintage Black was my baby from the beginning, so I'm more than ecstatic that it made it past wobbly support in the survey. Those white hands on Näcken Modern really sealed the deal and I sold my Steinhart OVM2 because Amphion Vintage. I got really sick of the Steinhart's straight lugs hanging off the edges of my wrist.

Stunning work, Doc and team NTH. It's exciting to see such variety come to the 40mm Big Crown Sub niche. 

Sent from my 's .


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I see some of the troubles I had by retrying it now:

The Nacken Blue right now shows $425, but putting it in your cart says "error". So it must have sold out completely at tier 3 pricing. Seemed strange to me then and stranger now. So when I kept trying this morning, showing 425 it was just sold out. If it's not sold out, and I just tried now, I really did want it. I guess I just couldn't understand how any of these sold out at $425. 10 or so at each tier means there must have only been 30 of these. Wow, who'd a thought. 

Then, in the checkout process you have to click "proceed" which gives three error messages before you are given the screen to enter "use this address" and the rest of the payment process. At least it just did that right now to me.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> I see some of the troubles I had by retrying it now:
> 
> The Nacken Blue right now shows $425, but putting it in your cart says "error". So it must have sold out completely at tier 3 pricing. Seemed strange to me then and stranger now. So when I kept trying this morning, showing 425 it was just sold out. If it's not sold out, and I just tried now, I really did want it. I guess I just couldn't understand how any of these sold out at $425. 10 or so at each tier means there must have only been 30 of these. Wow, who'd a thought.
> 
> Then, in the checkout process you have to click "proceed" which gives three error messages before you are given the screen to enter "use this address" and the rest of the payment process. At least it just did that right now to me.


Just my guess but as I understand it doc was having to add each tier's stock manually, my guess is that the Nacken Blue is sold out at the $425 tier BUT it happened after doc went to bed and thus sat for the remainder of the night at "out of stock" until he reloads it with the next batch at the next price this morning I would assume.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I wonder which model sold the most units after day one.
> 
> We know the Santa Cruz was the first to hit $500 but the Nacken Modern is closest to getting to the next level.
> 
> ...


I believe things are quite different from the survey. The Santa Cruz ended last in the survey and the Oberon second last (or the other way around, can't remember now). And there were a risk that the SC won't see the light!!!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

arrvoo said:


> Yep, I got a Scopene and a Santa Cruz both at tier one  I've done loads of these sort of pre orders, not just on watches , and I generally manage to get in early. Not sure whether it's my Internet or my fleet fingers, but I never have an issue. I'm an old git in the UK but this doesn't seem to matter


Amazing! Two watches at tier 1 in one order. I thought it was impossible. Well done Sir!


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Amazing! Two watches at tier 1 in one order. I thought it was impossible. Well done Sir!


I did forgo adding my Orthos 2 reward points but I know I will be having more from L&H/NTH in the future so no biggy. That probably saved me time


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

synaptyx said:


> I see so many people pleased as punch they got in on the first tier.
> 
> You can't all have been at Woodstock, dammit!
> 
> ...


Glad to know that I am not the only one getting 3 or above. :-! I thought I was the only one doing this.

As for my Steinhart OvM v1.x, I don't mind the straight lugs and I think it is a keeper. But that might change when both smaller twin brothers, Amphion Vintage and Amphion Modern arrived in Nov.

I really wanted Scorpène initially. But as the preorder date gets closer, the more I look, the more I felt the dial and bezel seems to be too busy, at least for my taste or my old eyes. However, from purely design perspectives (with my reading glass on), it is really a nice Sinn/Spork in very nice compact package. :-!

I also wanted the Oberon, which has quite a few design elements I like over Ticino Sea-Viper. But by the time I get to it, it was already approaching $500 fast. So I had to drop this vintage inspired beauty.

Lastly, I went over to Santa Cruz, a design which remind me of a bit of this.







It will be a gift to Mrs. SWM. She like white dial watches, and the size and design is a bit unisex. Even though it was already in 3rd tier, I had to get it. I hope she will like it. But if she don't, then I will keep it. Win/win situation. :-d


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Glad to know that I am not the only one getting 3 or above. :-! I thought I was the only one doing this.
> 
> As for my Steinhart OvM v1.x, I don't mind the straight lugs and I think it is a keeper. But that might change when both smaller twin brothers, Amphion Vintage and Amphion Modern arrived in Nov.
> 
> ...


It was tempting to go for three...

I hope I like the Oberon although not biggest 3-6-9 fan so far the pictures of the proto sold it to me. But then I loved the Santa Claus and THAT dial but not so the blue insert with the C3 lume :-(

(My) only solution would be to buy one of the others with a standard countdown black bezel with the C1 lume and create two Franken NTH subs. Now normally that is the kind of thing that makes me tick... but not this time as I really can't justify three watch spend to make two that I would wear. So had to pass for now on Santa's watch ;-)

Edit: and don't you mean Mrs 'SWMBO'


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Edit: and don't you mean Mrs 'SWMBO'


Yes, that too. Same same.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

I missed out on the pre order fun. Grats to all those who committed to purchasing one of these watches. I hope I will be able to pick up and Amphion at some point.


----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)

Battou62 said:


> I missed out on the pre order fun. Grats to all those who committed to purchasing one of these watches. I hope I will be able to pick up and Amphion at some point.


Preorder fun is still ongoing... 
Amphion - Modern - Janis Trading Company


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

^^^What he said!



Battou62 said:


> I missed out on the pre order fun. Grats to all those who committed to purchasing one of these watches. I hope I will be able to pick up and Amphion at some point.


Get in! You're still saving a ton on retail!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> I see some of the troubles I had by retrying it now:
> 
> The Nacken Blue right now shows $425, but putting it in your cart says "error". So it must have sold out completely at tier 3 pricing. Seemed strange to me then and stranger now. So when I kept trying this morning, showing 425 it was just sold out. If it's not sold out, and I just tried now, I really did want it. I guess I just couldn't understand how any of these sold out at $425. 10 or so at each tier means there must have only been 30 of these. Wow, who'd a thought.
> 
> Then, in the checkout process you have to click "proceed" which gives three error messages before you are given the screen to enter "use this address" and the rest of the payment process. At least it just did that right now to me.


It showed (past-tense) as sold out because the last few pieces available at the previous price-level sold out while I was sleeping.

I'm now awake, and I've added more, so the ones which sold out are now available.

I literally spent 14 hours in front of the computer yesterday, and was half-asleep and hitting refresh at 1am, when I gave up and went to bed. There was one piece left on two models, and 2 or 3 pieces left of one other.

Again, if you were me, what would you do? Add more inventory at the lower price, just so it doesn't show as 'sold out' if the last pieces sold while you were asleep? Add inventory and raise the price, even though there were still pieces available at the lower price? Or go to sleep, and deal with it all in the morning?

I've got cereal to eat. I'll check in again soon.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

These things need to sell out already as the Amphion Vintage and Oberon keep trying to seduce me with their seductive sexiness... And cause Doc needs to get started with making the damn things, I want to take my kid trick or treating with a torch on my wrist.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Big congrats to Doc and all those who got their NTHs, after the long -awaited, and much-anticipated pre-order launch.

Some lucky guys got more than one, too ! :-!

Not having owned a watch produced by Doc before, I was really looking forward to getting an Oberon ..... especially after hearing all the great things about Doc's watches, and seeing the pics ! Yeah, it was always the Oberon ! b-)

Unfortunately, it's not going to happen ...... :-(

The pre-order came at completely the wrong time for me, having just made my final payment for my ANKO five days ago, and having to make the final payment on my Poseidon in about two week's time ..... also, the final payment on an Estoril should be due in July !!! o| o| o| Three payments in the space of just over two months ..... this caught me right in the middle !!!

I actually tried to do a pre-order last night, when they went live, just to try my luck, but my extremely slow internet just wouldn't let me get through the steps fast enough ! The tiers kept raising too fast for me, and together with the $60 shipping, was before you know it, really way more than I could afford !!!

I know that Oberon is really going to be a fantastic piece, but just too bad that I have to pass on it.

Enjoy your NTH's guys, when you get them, that is !!!

Regards,


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

So.................



















I'm...............


















in.................


















...............the NTH club :-! :-! :-!



After not being able to do a pre-order yesterday because of other personal issues that needed to be sorted, I was very surprised to see that there were still some of these left available :think:, but obviously I was very happy to see this and I've pre-ordered a Nacken vintage blue |>.

I know I'd questioned the vintage dials and said that they weren't for me, but over the last couple of days I've re-questioned that and thought that given Doc's reputation for delivering the goods that I really should give this a go. I've been looking for a 40mm sized sub with vintage looks and snowflake hands and the Nacken looks about perfect to me. As well I know when they starting getting delivered and posted on here I'm going to kick myself.......

Now I've just gotta be friggin' patient and that ain't my strongest card when it comes to watches.....o|


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

This is actually the first time I'm pre-ordering a watch. I've spent a lot of time waiting for watches to arrive since I joined this hobby though.

Anyway, it's been a good 3 months since I last bought a watch and it'll be a while before I get my Scorpene.

I may just have to look for some watch to buy just to scratch the itch.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

Naken Blue- Date option. I know this was a mistake... Sorted out via email. 

One thing to consider. Maybe the Watch Gods were whispering in your ear to do the right thing and offer this option. Just saying.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ilitig8 said:


> Just my guess but as I understand it doc was having to add each tier's stock manually, my guess is that the Nacken Blue is sold out at the $425 tier BUT it happened after doc went to bed and thus sat for the remainder of the night at "out of stock" until he reloads it with the next batch at the next price this morning I would assume.


I know you're not buying one, but could you just hang out a while? Just keep doing what you're doing. I'll be over here working through those emails that came in since yesterday.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Well a Nacken prototype just arrived to my house. .and I'm quite impressed!! Top notch watch..well built and I like it better than the 40mm squale I owned. Not to chunky and fits awesome. I ordered a blue nacken but whoever ordered a modern black will be pumped! It's sweeet..some pics now..more later


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> I believe things are quite different from the survey. The Santa Cruz ended last in the survey and the Oberon second last (or the other way around, can't remember now). And there were a risk that the SC won't see the light!!!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Things are quite different than the survey (rassin-frassin-stupid survey...).

After things slowed down last night, I tallied up the numbers so far, then re-did all the projections, making adjustments to the number of each version available at each price, not retro-actively, but on a go-forward basis, in order to try to equalize the numbers a bit.

Consider it a bastardized version of demand-based pricing.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

A few more..


----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> A few more..


Argh. These photos make me wish I had an unlimited watch fund....


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok. Did I read something about sleeping and eating cereal? The nerve of some people. Is there not some steel to be forged? Movements assembled? Some of that lume all the kids these days are talking about that needs to be applied? How am I supposed to get my watch by yesterday with all this laxidaziness, frundupery going on in here? What happen to work ethic? 




On a serious note can we all agree to not speak in here or anywhere about these things until I get mine? And really the guy who just posted pics of one of the watches I ordered.... I can not find the proper words for you sir. For shame. No talk of them, and deffinetly no more pictures. Matter of fact lets delete all traces of these pesky things from the interwebs until my WRUW can be the first trace of the existence of these.

I'm also glad you went with white bordering on the hands. Looks better imo. Great job all around on these. |>


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

docvail said:


> After things slowed down last night, I tallied up the numbers so far, then re-did all the projections, making adjustments to the number of each version available at each price, not retro-actively, but on a go-forward basis, in order to try to equalize the numbers a bit.
> 
> Consider it a bastardized version of demand-based pricing.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Curious now. Is this at all why the Amphion Modern and Oberon are currently showing at $475 even though many pages back you'd said prices would go straight from $450 to $500? If so, seems like a nice little change to add an additional sub-$500 tier in there.


----------



## Outdoorsman1234 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey Doc, I somehow had a huge issue during pre-sale and was charged for 12 different visa transactions unknown to me. Please PM me so we can sort this out.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> A few more..


Oh man I wish I had ordered one of these ... yesterday ... at the first tier price. Oh wait...

Where's the smug smiley face?

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Outdoorsman1234 said:


> Hey Doc, I somehow had a huge issue during pre-sale and was charged for 12 different visa transactions unknown to me. Please PM me so we can sort this out.


Best thing you can do is to contact Doc via his web page.

Also, it is very likely that if you, like a lot of us, had to go through more than once, these will drop off your account transactions in a day or two.

Doc will not charge you for more than what you ordered.... but it is best to route this type of thing through the contact page on Janis Trading.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Can we stop the complaining about the preorder process on here and leave it open to the watch pics and discussion?

Most of these issues can be handled without a public post. 

This thread has devolved into something it shouldn't be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> This thread has devolved into something it shouldn't be.


Like every preorder thread ever, man.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Outdoorsman1234 said:


> Hey Doc, I somehow had a huge issue during pre-sale and was charged for 12 different visa transactions unknown to me. Please PM me so we can sort this out.


I don't know if you're joking, given the posts from the last couple pages, but if you're serious...

Shipping, Returns, Warranty, Pre-Order Policies & FAQs









Checklist for NTH Pre-Orders[UNIQID]









NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 102









https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-...ocvail-2914058-post26982274.html#post26982274









NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 175









NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 333


----------



## Outdoorsman1234 (Apr 21, 2016)

docvail said:


> I don't know if you're joking, given the posts from the last couple pages, but if you're serious...
> 
> Shipping, Returns, Warranty, Pre-Order Policies & FAQs
> 
> ...


Sounds like I'm dealing with the Phantom charges... will wait a few days and see what Visa says. It was difficult to tell if my card was actually being denied or if the watch I was trying to buy was just out of stock due to pre-sale volumes...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Honestly. .I wish I ordered two kinds


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

7


Mil6161 said:


> Honestly. .I wish I ordered two kinds


Oh my lord, stop the teasing. I was so torn between this and the vintage..........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Who else ordered this beauty?


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Honestly. .I wish I ordered two kinds


More! More! More! Verifying my choice right here, haha.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Honestly. .I wish I ordered two kinds


Yep. These will certainly be worth the wait... even at ONLY $125 off retail. (Especially with the Nth bracelet in place of that one from Strapcode.)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> Can we stop the complaining about the preorder process on here and leave it open to the watch pics and discussion?
> 
> Most of these issues can be handled without a public post.
> 
> ...


Maybe I should have warned people ahead of time that it would be insane?

NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 102









NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 128









NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 175

















Checklist for NTH Pre-Orders[UNIQID]









NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 354









Everyone who was waiting to start at 11am had to fight the crowds. Many experienced the issues which can be expected if 200 people all try to buy 80 watches at the same time.

Meanwhile, anyone who waited 90 minutes had no problems, and many of those still saved over $200. I'm sure anyone who ordered after the initial rush would be much less likely to report the shopping experience was stressful in any way.

Even now, 26 hours later - everything priced from $450-$500. Everything is at least $125 less than final retail, some still $150 less. You can still save more by using those rewards points, ordering more than one, using a coupon code, etc.

The sum total of people's complaints here, if I understand them, is that it was difficult, if not downright stressful, to save $225 or more, and after all that stress, they only saved $200, or $175.

Oh, the humanity.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

docvail said:


> It showed (past-tense) as sold out because the last few pieces available at the previous price-level sold out while I was sleeping.


So, I couldn't get what I wanted because the preorder system depended on you being awake. I had no idea there were more coming, I really thought the one I wanted was completely out of stock. If I'd waited til I got up to check again, it was likely that both would be really out of stock or 2 more tiers higher. And I can't email because you've said you're not reading emails.

I don't think that your preorder system works well when it requires you to be awake for it to work.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Maybe I should have warned people ahead of time that it would be insane?
> 
> NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 102
> 
> ...


Last time I got a bargain like that it was the sales and I had to stab someone with a trident*..........

* - Disclaimer: this not true.


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, somewhat embarresed I completely forgot about the NTH pre order thing - tired and emotional in Bangkok and somewhat preoccupied in non-horilogical matters. Nevertheless, this morning managed to eventually order a Naken-Modern whilst working through a PayPal page in Thai - very pleased with getting my third L&H watch on order. Hats off to Doc, another no doubt stressful but successful venture underway.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I know I've got a number of emails from people requesting an adjustment to their orders. If you're one of them, please know I am working on all of them, or at least, I will be, but I want to give people a bit more time to order before looking for orders I need to combine. 

And on that note...

I'm happy to see people considering ordering another. I understand that especially for people outside the USA, the additional shipping charges might stop you, particularly in light of my previous comments about order changes being a pain in my gonads, and the potential service fee mentioned in my site's FAQ's.

Please know that I never let obvious stupidity (especially mine) stand in the way of making a sale. If you're considering taking the plunge again, please do. I will combine your orders (you may need to bring them to my attention), and apply any/all discounts which would have/should have applied had you ordered everything at once.

For those who, for whatever reason, somehow missed applying rewards points, store credit, or some other discount at checkout, I will also make adjustments to those orders on request, hoping you don't fear any grumbling from me. I implemented the rewards program for a reason, which is completely defeated if you don't use the points. 

I'm afraid there isn't any way for me to just push a button to find them all, adjust them all, and issue all those refunds, so I will need those requests sent to me. Replying to your order confirmation email is fine, as those messages come directly to me. 

If you do send me a request, I WILL respond, eventually, assuming I see it. It may take me a few days. If you don't see any response or action from me, feel free to ping me again later this week or early next, in case it somehow slipped through the cracks, or got caught in spam filters.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> So, I couldn't get what I wanted because the preorder system depended on you being awake. I had no idea there were more coming, I really thought the one I wanted was completely out of stock. If I'd waited til I got up to check again, it was likely that both would be really out of stock or 2 more tiers higher. And I can't email because you've said you're not reading emails.
> 
> I don't think that your preorder system works well when it requires you to be awake for it to work.


The 'system' doesn't depend on me being awake. It's a website. It's on 24/7.

But if something sells out, then someone (a person, in this case - me) has to go in and update the inventory when more becomes available. My wife says I do some crazy $h1t in my sleep, but updating the website isn't on that list.

If a product sells out under normal circumstances, then it's just sold out, until more product is made. That could take months. The only difference here is it's a 'pre-order', so I can just add more inventory at will, but yes, it is necessary for me to be awake to make that happen.

Like I've tried to explain, the website doesn't have complex rules-logic which allows me to have multiple tranches of the same product set up at different prices - 10 units at $400, the next 10 at $425, etc. That is a manual process. It can't be automated.

I said before we started that I'd be monitoring pre-orders in real-time, and adding inventory as we go. In retrospect, it now seems I should have gone further, to explain that there could be times when something is sold out, and the inventory isn't immediately replenished. Those times just happen to coincide with when I'm sleeping, showering, evacuating my bowels, or putting the moves on my wife.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

What are the chances that someone who unreasonably complained/whined during the development stage, and then unreasonably complained/whined during the pre-order stage, would unreasonably complain/whine during the delivery stage and then unreasonably complain/whine about the product delivered to them? 

I'm guessing it is pretty close to 100%. I think Chris's system does an admirable job of weeding those people out.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Re-upping this for anyone that still needs it:


----------



## nathandavisseventynine (Jun 2, 2014)

Me!! Can't wait


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

How dare you have a life outside of making MY watch. Shame on you.


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

Doc, is there anything you can do about the CAD/USD exchange rate so it's more on par? I want to pull the trigger on a second NTH. please pm me, we can have a think tank session.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

docvail said:


> The sum total of people's complaints here, if I understand them, is that it was difficult, if not downright stressful, to save $225 or more, and after all that stress, they only saved $200, or $175.
> 
> Oh, the humanity.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Worked really well for me both times I used it. I also read the stuff communicated numerous times here, in his email newsletters, on his site, etc. about how the sale was going to work, though, so that might have helped.

Either buy a watch or don't. Or, I suppose, state what you think should happen now so your current expectations can actually be addressed one way or another. Can't change the past and can't address vague complaints about the past either.

Next time you want to post a response about how you don't think the system works well despite it handling hundreds of orders, well, look at the watch I assume you're wearing and ask yourself if there's something better you could be doing with the time it will take you to write your post. I bet there will be something better and more productive...



fearlessleader said:


> So, I couldn't get what I wanted because the preorder system depended on you being awake. I had no idea there were more coming, I really thought the one I wanted was completely out of stock. If I'd waited til I got up to check again, it was likely that both would be really out of stock or 2 more tiers higher. And I can't email because you've said you're not reading emails.
> 
> I don't think that your preorder system works well when it requires you to be awake for it to work.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> What are the chances that someone who unreasonably complained/whined during the development stage, and then unreasonably complained/whined during the pre-order stage, would unreasonably complain/whine during the delivery stage and then unreasonably complain/whine about the product delivered to them?
> 
> I'm guessing it is pretty close to 100%. I think Chris's system does an admirable job of weeding those people out.


You've posted some good ones in the past... this one ranks right up there near the top.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ohjav said:


> Doc, is there anything you can do about the CAD/USD exchange rate so it's more on par? I want to pull the trigger on a second NTH. please pm me, we can have a think tank session.


I think what hurts so many countries' currencies is that they issue them in whole number increments. It makes the math way too easy. Observe:

If USD $1 = CAD $1.2, I can quickly deduce that a USD $500 watch is going to cost you Canucks CAD $600.

But what if you Donut-eating doofuses priced your currency in odd denominations, like making a $2.37 bill?

"Hey Carol, how many Canadian dollars is $500 US dollars?"

"F**k if I know."

"Can't you do the conversion?"

"No one can. Those a-holes made it too hard."

Boom, no more currency devaluation.

Yer welcome, Canada.

Who's up, Australia?


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

I ended up with Amphion Modern and Oberon, both for $400 each. While the first error message confused me, I just closed it and went on my way. Thanks Doc for making an interesting morning, and some awesome watches at great prices. Now we wait...


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I think that Chris is almost too transparent with his business and customer service process. Is this the only micro where it seems a decent number of guys have unreasonable expectations? 

I assume all other micro owners deal with this, but we're just not subject to the open air whining of a public forum. 

I'd be fine if he just made a flat price and opened orders. If you don't like it, don't buy. No griping about sales and early bird specials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DrVenkman said:


> I think that Chris is almost too transparent with his business and customer service process. Is this the only micro where it seems a decent number of guys have unreasonable expectations?
> 
> I assume all other micro owners deal with this, but we're just not subject to the open air whining of a public forum.
> 
> ...


So...sign you up for 400 pieces of the next model?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Who else ordered this beauty?


I did. .


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

docvail said:


> So...sign you up for 400 pieces of the next model?


Yes, assuming I get the super early special at $1 a piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

I still can't decide which one I like best. Clearly this should be Doc's problem.
Maybe I will email him so he can walk me through all his choices one by one in a long back and forth string of messages. 
Do you think the Santa Cruz works with my complexion? hold on doc, let me send you a selfie. 
That Oberon too. Or that Amphion modern...! 
Did we decide if the Lume on the Nackan Vintage is yellow or green?
I told myself I would save my money and get a Commander 300. Did I miss out on that? That's ok, I'll just send Doc another email...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> So, I couldn't get what I wanted because the preorder system depended on you being awake. I had no idea there were more coming, I really thought the one I wanted was completely out of stock. If I'd waited til I got up to check again, it was likely that both would be really out of stock or 2 more tiers higher. And I can't email because you've said you're not reading emails.
> 
> I don't think that your preorder system works well when it requires you to be awake for it to work.


As Chris pointed out, it doesn't make financial sense for him to implement and customize a completely automated system which manages the tiered pricing inventory for all of these individual models. The best balance between cost effectiveness and some customer confusion/frustration is the system which is in place now. I'm sure he will look at any potential ways to improve the process, but the automated tiered inventory system is probably not coming in the near future.

Having said that, I think it was made clear for a long time that there would be 1000 pieces total for these watches, making it unlikely that any of them would truly be sold out after 30 pieces as you suggested. And lastly, although Chris has made it so that people must deliberately read their way through the most-commonly asked questions (and there are a lot of them) before getting to an email/contact page on his website, he surely is receiving emails, reading, and responding to them


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> What are the chances that someone who unreasonably complained/whined during the development stage, and then unreasonably complained/whined during the pre-order stage, would unreasonably complain/whine during the delivery stage and then unreasonably complain/whine about the product delivered to them?
> 
> I'm guessing it is pretty close to 100%. I think Chris's system does an admirable job of weeding those people out.


I created a chart about this at one point.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mil6161 said:


> I did. .


Fantastic! I do realise that I'm not the only one (.......doh), but was wanting to see who else had impeccable taste b-).


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Honestly. .I wish I ordered two kinds


I was very unsure about ordering the Nacken and was kicking myself for not ordering the SC. But your wrist shot made me feel that I made the right choice. THANK YOU

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Who else ordered this beauty?


I ?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

I tried searching this thread, but... yeah... did anyone ask about the lume color on the Nackens Vintage? Doesn't seem to be ecru anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Who else ordered this beauty?


Yep...I did...that's at least two of these coming across the pond 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Mil6161 said:


>


Gorgeous! That's the one I have on the way. Naken Modern... ohhhhmyyyy.

BTW, I'm thinking about ordering a second one, so thank you Doc for offering to combine orders. I know it's a pain in the bu++ to handle on your end, but the offer is certainly appreciated.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

For the next pre-order, I will conduct multiple online training & practice sessions on how to complete the pre-order process. I'll help you improve your fastest times. $25 session fee per person. Boom!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

One more for the hell of it


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Mil6161 said:


> One more for the hell of it


Wanna send that proto to me next for uhh... further testing?

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mralastor said:


> I tried searching this thread, but... yeah... did anyone ask about the lume color on the Nackens Vintage? Doesn't seem to be ecru anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sir Alastor - dial lume is "Natural". Bezel markers are C3.

I've given up explaining to people how colors work when shot through the interwebz. Here's a pic:









Here's another:









Here's another one. It doesn't have anything to do with the lume colors, but I stumbled on it the other day when I was looking for something else, and I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

What's crazy to me is that, even though I naturally get up early, and I was ready to roll yesterday morning when the pre-orders kicked off, I was nervous as hell that I wasn't going to make 1st OR 2nd tier on my watch of choice - The Scorpene. I know Doc never unveiled the actual results of the survey he did, but based on the chatter that was taking place earlier on, it seemed like the Scorpene was sure to sell out quickly. I was glad I managed to sneak into the 1st tier (inspite of, not insurmountable, errors - I actually screwed myself up twice, and still managed to get back around and get my order filed on am 8 year old computer on its last legs), and I thought the fact that 1st Tier sold out in about 7 minutes was an indicator of things to come, but then the Scorpene stayed at Tier 2 for pretty much the entire rest of the day, and is still lagging behind the others. I guess lots of people changed their minds over the last month or so - I wonder if now, I've got one of the watches from the group that'll have the smallest production numbers


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

So I started reading this thread a week or two before preorders started, and now that I've gotten my order in and witnessed most of the post preorder mayhem I think I'm going to leave off this thread until right before the watches are scheduled to ship. I can only take so much madness. 

I will ill see some of you chaps over on the Bastion of Song, Humor and Titillation. The rest let's meet back here in October.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Been following along from the beginning, what a ride!

Congrats to all who have gotten on board, I look forward to the "in the wild" thread!!! While not really my stile I can say that I know a LOT more about the inspiration for these watches and have a better appreciation of the "sub" genera.

Also,









This Nacken Vintage Black is still available for $450.

That's one heck of a deal on one heck of a watch!!!


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

docvail said:


> Here's another one. It doesn't have anything to do with the lume colors, but I stumbled on it the other day when I was looking for something else, and I thought it was pretty funny.


.


----------



## Austonianboy (Dec 3, 2015)

devilsbite said:


> Been following along from the beginning, what a ride!
> 
> View attachment 8290370
> 
> ...


man I want to jump on this but already bought a Nacken Modern (1st tier). I almost got a vintage blue, but I already have a nice Blue Sumo...I just wanted those snowflake hands....

It sounds like I am in the minority when it came to a very pleasant buying experience. I received my purchase confirmation at 10:01 (central)...I just knew what I wanted and followed Doc's advice on setting up everything in advance. Even though this isn't my fist L&H watch (a DLC/Dial A Phantom - a watch I HIGHLY recommend) this was my 1st pre order so I was ready to go. I will continue to be a huge fan of Doc's creations and unparalleled customer service. thanks Doc...I can't wait to get my Nacken Modern...now how do I justify getting the vintage?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> One more for the hell of it


Damnit that looks nice. I originally wanted the modern Nacken, but changed to the Santa Cruz since it was so unique. I hope the SC looks that good....or better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 1, 2013)

devilsbite said:


> Been following along from the beginning, what a ride!
> 
> Congrats to all who have gotten on board, I look forward to the "in the wild" thread!!! While not really my stile I can say that I know a LOT more about the inspiration for these watches and have a better appreciation of the "sub" genera.
> 
> ...


Um, yes. Very close to hitting purchase here.

already got the Oberon, but have been staring at this one all day. Both pieces weren't in my first tier of choices but drastically changed my mind when seeing the real photos... this dial with the grey bezel, um yeah...

back to janistrading.com it is...

(my first post to this thread - couldnt resist any more!)


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Austonianboy said:


> It sounds like I am in the minority when it came to a very pleasant buying experience.


I also had a pleasant experience - true I got the error pop-ups, but once I told chrome to stop opening dialog boxes, those stopped being a problem. ANY other problems I experienced (my cart double loading itself the first time around, and my credit card not going through the second time around) were entirely my own incompetence, and had I lost the chance at 1st Tier pricing, I would have just paid the extra $25 because A). $25 isn't a dealbreaker, and B). it would have been a consequence of my own mistakes.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


>


Man. Thats hot, I'm glad I got it. I also picked up the Oberon. Hmmmm.....weren't those two the most photographed? Sure glad Doc didn't get the professional photography on all of them.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Just checked the site and the SC is number one if the price * left-in-stock is an indicator: 1 left at $500. Näcken Modern is #2 at 14 left at $500.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

skipwilliams said:


> Just checked the site and the SC is number one if the price * left-in-stock is an indicator: 1 left at $500. Näcken Modern is #2 at 14 left at $500.


To go with what you said, and if my numbers are correct - the breakdown looks to me like so:

1st - Santa Cruz
2nd - Nacken Modern
3rd - Oberon
4th - Nacken Vintage Black
5th - Amphion Vintage
6th - Amphion Modern
7th - Nacken Vintage Blue
8th - Scorpene

I'm sure Doc has the correct numbers though  - the one thing I couldn't really use as a factor was how many of each unit were available at each tier - that would alter the real numbers quite a bit.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I really need to stay away from this thread. I keep on mulling over the blue Nacken vintage and keep on telling myself that I don't want that especially since I want a Tudor Black Bay Blue eventually. But that blue is mesmerizing. And the price is so good!

Having sold off my firstborn, I would have to contemplate selling off my second born. I think my wife would notice....... 

So... I'm going to disappear for a while. Yeah, that's the ticket.....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

skipwilliams said:


> Just checked the site and the SC is number one if the price * left-in-stock is an indicator: 1 left at $500. Näcken Modern is #2 at 14 left at $500.


It's actually not an indicator of anything other than how the first ~200 pre-orders went as compared to how the survey indicated they would go (hint - the survey was off a bit).

You're wasting your time trying to back into any useful information judging by the number of pieces of each model available at each price. There were varying numbers of each available at each tier, and I changed those numbers last night. Without knowing how many there were then, and how many that number is now, as well as how many of each have been sold, you may as well be trying to guess the number of men my sister dated in her 20's.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

I figured Scorpene would be #1 or 2. Having the Näcken Modern and Oberon out on loan really helped them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

DrVenkman said:


> I figured Scorpene would be #1 or 2. Having the Näcken Modern and Oberon out on loan really helped them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I would have thought too, but I suspect that after the initial prototypes showed up and started getting more and more pictures - the hype swung further for the Santa Cruz and the Nacken and pulled away from the Scorpene.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> I figured Scorpene would be #1 or 2. Having the Näcken Modern and Oberon out on loan really helped them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a very good point. I completely changed my appreciation of the set based on the details I was able to catch from the pictures offered. The Oberon seemed to raise significant interest once it was showcased. Similar but to a lesser degree the NB, which was exposed less.

On the other hand I was also very attracted to the NV and it's awesome blue but I wasn't brave enough to order it because the sandpaper dial made me nervous. I'm sure that additional exposure would have made it easier to decide.

In any event it's a wonderful problem to have when the issue is deciding between several outstanding watches!

Cheers everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

docvail said:


> ....you may as well be trying to guess the number of men my sister dated in her 20's.


What is seven, Alex?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just a heads up which I think pertains to maybe a dozen or twenty people.

I'm trying to re-balance the pre-order numbers, and finding that I owe some people a partial refund. If you're looking at the website, and see the prices for some model is lower than what you paid, don't be shocked. There will be a partial refund coming your way.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> Just a heads up which I think pertains to maybe a dozen or twenty people.
> 
> I'm trying to re-balance the pre-order numbers, and finding that I owe some people a partial refund. If you're looking at the website, and see the prices for something are lower than what you paid, don't be shocked. There will be a partial refund coming your way.


Cool move ...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Doc, if you have a Scorpene prototype that needs a field test, I'm your man...


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep, I figured it was folly to try and guess anything. But it made for a few good posts I'm sure we will get the final numbers one day along with the ranking of popularity,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

I already got the nacken modern which I'm effin stoked about. 

Must...resist....nacken blue....

God help me I spend way too much on watches. I guess it's better than not spending it! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## boa49 (Mar 31, 2012)

Gorgeous watches at great prices. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Doc stop trolling us with more reasons to keep checking the preorder site...
oh and for those still iffy about ordering from doc based solely on protos, I received my first Janis/lew and huey piece today, our little project watch, the (Orthos) Commander.



Check out the $h17 lume.



that was after about 5 seconds under a flashlight. 
Build quality is superb and definitely kills it in terms of bang for the buck.

i don't remember if we even had protos for this one. May have only been renders.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

the5rivers said:


> Must...resist....nacken blue....
> 
> God help me I spend way too much on watches. I guess it's better than not spending it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Remember, it's not how much you spend BUT how much you save :-!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

docvail said:


> Just a heads up which I think pertains to maybe a dozen or twenty people.
> 
> I'm trying to re-balance the pre-order numbers, and finding that I owe some people a partial refund. If you're looking at the website, and see the prices for some model is lower than what you paid, don't be shocked. There will be a partial refund coming your way.


Thanks Doc. It looks like I may be one of the dozen or 20 on your list.

BTW, I was happy with what I paid, but a partial refund is certainly appreciated too. Now I'll probably go ahead and at least buy that vanilla scented black rubber strap to go along with my Naken Modern. They do look pretty damn cool together.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> I already got the nacken modern which I'm effin stoked about.
> 
> Must...resist....nacken blue....
> 
> ...


It's the last one available at that price level. It's 12:30 am.

Please just buy it now, so I can raise the price, replenish the inventory, and go to bed.

Seriously, sooner is better than later...


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Yep...I did...that's at least two of these coming across the pond
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have bought two if the bezel were red. This was the wrong shade of red.


Hornet99 said:


> Fantastic! I do realise that I'm not the only one (.......doh), but was wanting to see who else had impeccable taste b-).


Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's the last one available at that price level. It's 12:30 am.
> 
> Please just buy it now, so I can raise the price, replenish the inventory, and go to bed.
> 
> Seriously, sooner is better than later...


Face it, the Nacken Blue is just destined to always sell out a level at night.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

docvail said:


> It's the last one available at that price level. It's 12:30 am.
> 
> Please just buy it now, so I can raise the price, replenish the inventory, and go to bed.
> 
> Seriously, sooner is better than later...


Hah no pressure right?

In all honesty, I was going to buy it today but I happened to find another one of your fine pieces for sale, finally! Hence the foreshadowing in the other thread.

So ill let that last nacken keep you staring at the screen, it's only fair to return the favor for us doing the same at 11am the other day 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Get a Commander?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

appophylite said:


> To go with what you said, and if my numbers are correct - the breakdown looks to me like so:
> 
> 1st - Santa Cruz
> 2nd - Nacken Modern
> ...


Doc do has the correct numbers.

Here's what the survey said, as of a few days ago. These are the percentages based on the total number indicated, which was over 1000, because of how many people responded, and how many they all picked:

Scorpene - ~17%
Nacken Blue - ~16%
Amphion Modern/Amphion Vintage (tied, precisely) - ~13% each
Nacken Modern - ~12%
Santa Cruz - ~11%
Oberon/Nacken Black (tied, precisely) - ~9% each

Here's what the actual results have been:

Nacken Modern - ~19.25%
Nacken Blue - ~15%
Santa Cruz - ~14%
Oberon - ~13%
Amphion Modern/Scorpene (tied, precisely) - ~11% each
Amphion Vintage - ~10.5%
Nacken Black - ~6.25%

Obviously, that survey was of limited value. I'm sure if I thought about this long enough, I'd come up with a way to blame Rusty.

I don't want to get into the specific numbers for a lot of reasons, ranging from none of your damned business to just buy whichever one you like and quit trying to figure out which will be most rare or easier to flip on f29.

The bottom line is I'll be basing the production numbers on the number of each version sold, so it's not like I'm going to end up over-producing one model, so that's the one you should avoid, or whatever.

Like I said, once things settled down yesterday, I got to work re-projecting all the numbers, and adjusting the number of each version available at each price tier, as well as correcting a mistake or two I made along the way.

All of which, when added together, forced me to make some small price adjustments on three models, and refund a few folks.

Why did I not go from $450 to $500? I actually did, sort of. I messed up by not jumping up that far on the Oberon (I forgot the plan temporarily), but didn't feel like messing with it once I realized. For the ones where I did skip over $475, I backed it down tonight (hence, refund).

Why did I even have that as part of the plan, and why did I change it? The reasoning made sense before we started.

The short version is that I did some hypothetical calculations, and found that if I priced any of them at $475, there was a very high likelihood that people who bought two at $500 would end up paying less than those who bought two at $475, so I might as well kick it up to $500.

Mathematically, it made sense, until I saw that most of the people who bought two bought them at the lower price levels, and the later orders for two didn't get the benefit I thought they would. So, I implemented a $475 level, and kicked out some refunds to a few folks. Yer welcome.

Before anyone tries to read into all that and back into the conclusion that I messed up, and overcharged a bunch of people early on - don't. The numbers I made available for the pre-order were based on the survey. We had well over 500 people respond. I didn't just pull the number out of my a$$.

The only result here is that for every piece that went for $25 more, there was another that went for $25 less. It was 80 pieces total at each level, and it still is. The only thing that's different now is how that 80 is broken up.

I'm not going back and trying to figure out who should have paid me $25 more, don't ask me to go figure out who should have paid $25 less. The refunds I issued were all for very recent orders, and I only issued them so I could lower the prices to where they should have ended up, where they are currently.

Before anyone asks, no, I haven't gotten to consolidating orders for people who went through checkout more than once. It's on my agenda for tomorrow or later in the week.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

MadMex said:


> Doc, if you have a Scorpene prototype that needs a field test, I'm your man...


......and if there is a vintage blue that needs extensive field trials conducted by an experienced engineer then I'm your man!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ilitig8 said:


> Face it, the Nacken Blue is just destined to always sell out a level at night.


1:30 am, still awake, still that one damned piece available...

Now it's 7:30am in Switzerland, and Capucho has had his morning tea (or whatever), so he's trying to reach me, all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed, wanting a full accounting of the last two days' shenanigans.

Sigh...it never ends...


----------



## whitehare (May 3, 2007)

Applied vs. printed?
I noticed that some have applied and some have printed Lume markers and that the applied watches retail for $25 more. Is applied better?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> 1:30 am, still awake, still that one damned piece available...
> 
> Now it's 7:30am in Switzerland, and Capucho has had his morning tea (or whatever), so he's trying to reach me, all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed, wanting a full accounting of the last two days' shenanigans.
> 
> Sigh...it never ends...


Go to sleep.

Ric


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

hey doc, so i'm in for an amphion modern so either way i'm fine, but will it have the brushed steel hands and indices like the renders? (i believe i got excited after you clarified it some 200 pages ago..) the protos came out polished, which looks great, but the brushed would be nextlevel. again, i ordered under the assumption that they are polished, but brushed would be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

docvail said:


> I don't want to get into the specific numbers for a lot of reasons, ranging from none of your damned business to just buy whichever one you like and *quit trying to figure out which will be most rare or easier to flip on f29.*


Ain't nobody got time for that! I'm sitting here right now trying to figure out whether I screwed up by not jumping on a Nacken Modern to sit side-by-side with my Scorpene, and trying to decide whether I want to suck it up and jump on one of those as well, or just say screw it and try to grab one at full price once the Scorpene is in my hands and i have a chance to see it in person


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

onomato said:


> hey doc, so i'm in for an amphion modern so either way i'm fine, but will it have the brushed steel hands and indices like the renders? (i believe i got excited after you clarified it some 200 pages ago..) the protos came out polished, which looks great, but the brushed would be nextlevel. again, i ordered under the assumption that they are polished, but brushed would be a pleasant surprise.


I'm not changing anything else.

I think you assumed they were polished based on a factory pic, but there was a cellophane protector over the crystal making everything look reflective.

Whatever they are, and honestly, the frames are so fricking thin I can't even tell by looking at them, I'm not changing them, because I don't feel like opening up yet another can of worms for endless debate, discussion, and God only knows how many questions sent to me by email.

"Are brushed hands better, Chris? How do they brush them? Is it like a hair brush? Does brushing the hands scuff the dial?"

You think I'm joking, but I'm not. When I announced I had straps for sale, I got a dozen emails from people asking me if the straps would fit their watch. There is literally no question with so obvious an answer that people won't find an excuse to ask me anyway.

So...please, for the sake of my sanity, just look at the pictures, and if you like what you see, buy it. If not, don't. I'm not doing another round of "does-he-do-or-does-he-don't" with anything else. I don't have the energy.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

2:23 am. I'm going to bed.

Still one Nacken blue left at $425...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> I know I've got a number of emails from people requesting an adjustment to their orders. If you're one of them, please know I am working on all of them, or at least, I will be, but I want to give people a bit more time to order before looking for orders I need to combine.
> 
> And on that note...
> 
> ...


Sooooo....if we didn't miss anything and never asked a single question and contributed to pre design and everything we touched was solid gold, do we get immortal Janis points?

Damn it! I just asked a question. Karma burned.


----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)

docvail said:


> 2:23 am. I'm going to bed.
> Still one Nacken blue left at $425...


And it's gone & sold out...
Like someone already told earlier in this thread this vintage blue is destined to be sold out when Doc' asleep.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Scidd0w said:


> And it's gone & sold out...
> Like someone already told earlier in this thread this vintage blue is destined to be sold out when Doc' asleep.


Hah!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Regarding the survey... I originally responded that I would buy a vintage blue. However, that changed when I saw the photos of the sandpaper dial. Hence I switched to the Nacken Modern. Looking at the % swing, I guess I wasn't the only one.

Likewise, the waffle dials on the others seem to have attracted more in after the photos of the protos circulated.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Scidd0w said:


> And it's gone & sold out...
> Like someone already told earlier in this thread this vintage blue is destined to be sold out when Doc' asleep.


I think last night it might have been my fault - there was one available showing when I pulled the trigger. I'm not guilty tonight. 

However I haven't asked a single question by forum, PM or email, so Doc please don't try to kill me with your mind.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

docvail said:


> 2:23 am. I'm going to bed.
> Still one Nacken blue left at $425...


Get some solid sleep. And thank you again. Boy do you need it.

Now a handy trick for you about currency conversions:

type into Google (for me, the browser instead of a url):

500cad to usd

and it'll do the conversion for you. Works for any amount (525.50) and to/from any currencies. Quick and easy.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay, I have have followed this thread monster since February when there were still models to be revealed. Literally all possible questions have been answered, countless discussion battles have been fought, and every atom of these models has been analyzed. I have laughed, facepalmed and learned a lot. Massive thanks and respect to Doc for entertaining us while realizing the launch of a new brand.

But right now all the trivialities, which have been discussed to death already, seem to return. And I can't spend my time reading a freakin' service hotline. I think I too leave this thread alone until autumn and get on with my life... Looking forward to "Micros in Hong Kong, part II: _Too Fat_, _Too Furious"_ by the way.

Have a great summer everyone, bye for now.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Better late than never. Checking in with Santa Cruz and Oberon. 

Waffles for breakfast. Yum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> Better late than never. Checking in with Santa Cruz and Oberon.
> 
> Waffles for breakfast. Yum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most awesome. Glad things settled


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

If pics get posted of a Nacken blue with the lume looking more yellow than green, akin to the original renders (which strangely are no longer on the site for that model, probably because of it not having a date option), then I may just have to add a third watch to the bunch - provided they're still available after the next credit card cut-off date.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

hwa said:


> Better late than never. Checking in with Santa Cruz and Oberon.
> 
> Waffles for breakfast. Yum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you put syrup on these:


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> If you put syrup on these:


Bull. 300 meters, baby!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

300 meters of maple syrup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

WastedYears said:


> If pics get posted of a Nacken blue with the lume looking more yellow than green, akin to the original renders (which strangely are no longer on the site for that model, probably because of it not having a date option), then I may just have to add a third watch to the bunch - provided they're still available after the next credit card cut-off date.


IMHO the lume color is not much of an issue unless you're really wanting to have a vintage Tudor look alike. It actually combines with the bezel tone very nicely! For me, the dial quality was what made me hesitate and put it down in my ranking list. Having said that, it's such nice piece that my ulterior plan is to catch more picture in the wild at the end of the year and then use my points and discounts to buy it at its retail value. I've witness the development process so closely that NTH holds a special meaning and, of course, is well worth the price.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

WastedYears said:


> If pics get posted of a Nacken blue with the lume looking more yellow than green, akin to the original renders (which strangely are no longer on the site for that model, probably because of it not having a date option), then I may just have to add a third watch to the bunch - provided they're still available after the next credit card cut-off date.


I'm not looking to argue with you here, but rather, I'm trying to help you out.

There never was a date window option available, and the 3D renders never showed a date.

The option showed up on the product page because of a mistake I made in changing the product option settings right before we started. As soon as I realized it, I changed it back. I've since contacted all the people who chose the option to confirm they knew there was no option. They all confirmed they knew, and were happy to keep the no-date anyway.

I removed the 3D illustrations from the product page primarily because the blue of the dial and bezel didn't match the actual blue seen in the photos, and I didn't want people confused (which leads to me getting endless questions). But also, yes, the lume in the illustrations is more clearly yellow. I want people to buy based on real-life photos, so I don't have to deal with "the watch doesn't look like the renders" after I make delivery.

The lume is yellow. It appears green in pics because it's set against a blue dial, there are green pigments (which cause the green glow), and you're seeing pics I took in a variety of lighting conditions using two different cameras, neither of which is very good, and there's a limit to how well any camera can render some colors.

I won't have professional photographs for weeks. I won't have any blogger reviews until after that. You may not see any more real-world pics until July.

I just reloaded inventory on that model, and raised the price to $450. I'll be getting back to promoting these more on social media soon. If someone wanted to wait until they see better/real-world pics before buying, that someone is likely to end up spending more, or not get one at all, if the price moves beyond their budget.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Doc do has the correct numbers.
> 
> Here's what the survey said, as of a few days ago. These are the percentages based on the total number indicated, which was over 1000, because of how many people responded, and how many they all picked:
> 
> ...


I don't like to toot my own horn (that's what the wife is for...), but I'm taking credit for the upward swing on the Nacken Modern numbers. We all know it's because I pestered Doc to go with the all white hand set. You're welcome. 
The Nacken Blue, I have no idea how that happened. Maybe a lot of Seahawks fans frequent here?


----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)

docvail said:


> I understand. It's not actually the same color, but they're close. Prepare for long(ish) answer.
> 
> I wanted the bezel markers white. With my old factory, C3 was white, and bright, so when I wanted bright white lume, I'd specify C3.
> 
> ...


I really hope I do not get killed or banned by this question... :-x 
But does the above statement mean that the final Oberon will get the same lume color as the prototype of the Santa Cruz? Or are both already the same color but does the shade look different because of the pictures are taken in different lighting and/or the actual color of the bezel is different (blue vs black)?

View attachment 8298410
View attachment 8298418


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Scidd0w said:


> I really hope I do not get killed or banned by this question... :-x
> But does the above statement mean that the final Oberon will get the same lume color as the prototype of the Santa Cruz? Or are both already the same color but does the shade look different because of the pictures are taken in different lighting and/or the actual color of the bezel is different (blue vs black)?


AFAIK, they will be the same. Whether they look precisely like the Oberon prototype or the Santa Cruz prototype, I couldn't say - particularly since we're talking about photos taken in different lighting with different cameras at different angles, etc. Just be assured that they will both look "right". Have faith!

Edit: post #2112... what a Rush!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> I don't like to toot my own horn (that's what the wife is for...), but I'm taking credit for the upward swing on the Nacken Modern numbers. We all know it's because I pestered Doc to go with the all white hand set. You're welcome.
> The Nacken Blue, I have no idea how that happened. Maybe a lot of Seahawks fans frequent here?


You have no idea how that happened because from what I can see, nothing happened. We projected 16% of the sales would be Nacken blue. They were 15%.

Sales ain't done yet.

And it's the only one within 1% of the projection. Like I said, if you liked blue before, you probably still like blue.

I think the difference between the projection and the reality is a lot of things which are hard to quantify. Would we have sold more of the Scorpene had I sent it out on Whirled Tour, instead of the Nacken Modern and Oberon? Hard to say, but considering the positive difference in results for those two models, it seems likely that would have been the result.

Rusty had some challenges rendering the dial textures effectively, and it was a total crap-shoot on some of the colors. Black and white are black and white, but there are a bazillion shades of blue, yellow, beige and gray.

The numbers alone are enough to tell me there were a lot of people who responded to the survey, but who haven't shown up to buy yet. Likewise, I assume some who made a purchase never responded to the survey. I expected that, but didn't expect it to affect the percentages much.

The way I avoided this with the Phantoms is to set the pre-order up as one single product with a variety of dial color/date-window/case finish options, creating 12 different variations. The problem there was instead of 200 people trying to buy 8 different products at once, we had 200 people all trying to buy the same product. Doing it this way was actually harder for me, because I had to monitor inventory levels on 8 products instead of one, and I'm not sure if we had more or fewer issues this time, and whether those problems were due to having more people coming through, or something I was doing differently.

I suppose I could do something like we did with the Commander project, vis-a-vis taking deposits before letting people vote, but doing that creates its own challenges for me, and might have dampened enthusiasm.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Speaking only for myself, I'll say that the pictures of the Oberon that was sent out are what pulled me to the NTH line in the first place. I don't recall who specifically had it and posted the photos. I generally stay away from preorders and, after recently being burned, Kickstarters. However, after seeing the picture of the Oberon I started reading about the Lew & Huey stuff and the reputation docvail has around here and that's why I decided to buy. Others have suggested as much somewhere in the 400+ pages of this thread, and the plural of "anecdote" isn't "data," but the pictures, even when not done as professional, product photos with controlled lighting settings, etc. are really helpful. I had no interest in the SC based on the renders, but the actual photos pulled me dangerously close. I just have my eye set on another blue bezel/white dial watch for down the road, so instead made my second the Amphion Modern.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Scidd0w said:


> I really hope I do not get killed or banned by this question... :-x
> But does the above statement mean that the final Oberon will get the same lume color as the prototype of the Santa Cruz? Or are both already the same color but does the shade look different because of the pictures are taken in different lighting and/or the actual color of the bezel is different (blue vs black)?
> 
> View attachment 8298410
> View attachment 8298418


Discussed at length back in April, within a post I made outlining the corrections I was specifying after receiving the prototypes, along with my reasoning for each.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Scidd0w said:


> I really hope I do not get killed or banned by this question... :-x
> But does the above statement mean that the final Oberon will get the same lume color as the prototype of the Santa Cruz? Or are both already the same color but does the shade look different because of the pictures are taken in different lighting and/or the actual color of the bezel is different (blue vs black)?
> 
> View attachment 8298410
> View attachment 8298418





docvail said:


> Discussed at length back in April, within a post I made outlining the corrections I was specifying after receiving the prototypes, along with my reasoning for each.


Here you go - NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 262


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Every post in here is like torture for me; did I make the right choice? What did doc say about changing the dial? Or was it the bezel colour? Or was it the dial texture? 


...........but I can't quite bring myself to tap the unsubcribe button!


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Every post in here is like torture for me; did I make the right choice? What did doc say about changing the dial? Or was it the bezel colour? Or was it the dial texture?
> 
> ...........but I can't quite bring myself to tap the unsubcribe button!


lol

I'm in the same boat.. Once I realized that my wife wouldn't let me buy one, I should have stopped coming to this thread but I can't stop...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Quazi said:


> lol
> 
> I'm in the same boat.. Once I realized that my wife wouldn't let me buy one, I should have stopped coming to this thread but I can't stop...


Funnily enough I've got funds for another one, but then my watch reserve (kept for repairs, etc.) would be blown........


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Appreciate the response in all its detail. Looking forward to it regardless! Godspeed man, hope things settle down soon (maybe not sales but tasks) 


docvail said:


> I'm not changing anything else.
> 
> I think you assumed they were polished based on a factory pic, but there was a cellophane protector over the crystal making everything look reflective.
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Funnily enough I've got funds for another one, but then my watch reserve (kept for repairs, etc.) would be blown........


Good news. We cover repair costs on all our watches for the first 2 years of ownership.

Boom.

Problem solved.

Get in there and get your next NTH, son!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Good news. We cover repair costs on all our watches for the first 2 years of ownership.
> 
> Boom.
> 
> ...


If you cover all my other none Janis watches I'm in.........:-d


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

docvail said:


> Good news. We cover repair costs on all our watches for the first 2 years of ownership.
> 
> Boom.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the "The Hornet's Nest is Out Of Excuses" thread that follows.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sell 'em before they break and by a fourth and fifth. That was easy.



Hornet99 said:


> If you cover all my other none Janis watches I'm in.........:-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> If you cover all my other none Janis watches I'm in.........:-d


Deal.

I will cover none of your other Janis watches.

Not sure why you'd set those terms, but they're agreeable enough to me...


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Damn you for posting pics of the Nacken Modern. I just ordered a THIRD freakin' watch.

Thank you, Doc, for putting me on a steady diet of canned soup for the next three months.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jdto said:


> Damn you for posting pics of the Nacken Modern. I just ordered a THIRD freakin' watch.
> 
> Thank you, Doc, for putting me on a steady diet of canned soup for the next three months.


Soup?!?!?

Pffft!!!

Go Top Ramen.

Boom.

Just found you the budget for another watch.

Yer welcome.

On the real, you're probably due for a sizable refund, after I get done combining your orders and applying the free-shipping/bulk order discounts.

I'm not saying you should add crackers to the soup, I'm saying, you're *this* close to a fourth sub...


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

docvail said:


> Soup?!?!?
> 
> Pffft!!!
> 
> ...


And scurvy! Doc, you so generous. 

Sent from my 's .


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> And scurvy! Doc, you so generous.
> 
> Sent from my 's .


I wanted to say, "hey, everyone, check out Mr. Fancy-Pants, living large on canned soup!" but it didn't sound as persuasive in my head.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

docvail said:


> Soup?!?!?
> 
> Pffft!!!
> 
> ...


You're so helpful!

But if I get a fourth, then I need a bigger watch box and SHE notices. I think I'll hold at three and not push my luck 

That said, I do like crackers in my soup....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jdto said:


> You're so helpful!
> 
> But if I get a fourth, then I need a bigger watch box and SHE notices. I think I'll hold at three and not push my luck
> 
> That said, I do like crackers in my soup....


I think your priorities are out of whack, but whatever...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> Looking forward to the "The Hornet's Nest is Out Of Excuses" thread that follows.


........I ran out of plausible excuses along time ago, ask the wife she'll confirm that.



docvail said:


> Deal.
> 
> I will cover none of your other Janis watches.
> 
> Not sure why you'd set those terms, but they're agreeable enough to me...


Brilliant, you've not got a deal.........


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

Finnaly I've embrace the inevitable and ordered a second NTH so the bad news are that my watches budget shrank a lot. The good news are that Doc, in his greatness, refunded me the shipping. A real steal price for 2 of these beauties. Now next step is to somehow block the Doc shop page on all my devices. Temptation for the third one are so great. Must resist.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Somewhat related, I showed my wife the Commander last night and she wanted to borrow it.
I said um maybe in a week or so but in any case, these watches seem to fly well with the women folk so maybe it is safe to go above the usual purchase thresholds.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

docvail said:


> I think your priorities are out of whack, but whatever...


My wife says the same thing when I tell her the kids can wear those clothes for another year. That way, we guarantee the hems of their pants won't get wet, right?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

last year's pants, this year's shorts!



jdto said:


> My wife says the same thing when I tell her the kids can wear those clothes for another year. That way, we guarantee the hems of their pants won't get wet, right?


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally got around to ordering my Nacken Modern, thanks Doc. Now I just need to sell my OWC 9411 that I bought...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

jdto said:


> My wife says the same thing when I tell her the kids can wear those clothes for another year. That way, we guarantee the hems of their pants won't get wet, right?


Priorities: right.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I can't imagine what this thread will be like if Doc ends up with an extra Commander or two.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

This thread will be unaffected by the release of more C300s. People will continue to tout their purchases, ask inane questions, heckle, tell stupid jokes of questionable value, the world will spin, and it'll all be okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

hwa said:


> This thread will be unaffected by the release of more C300s. People will continue to tout their purchases, ask inane questions, heckle, tell stupid jokes of questionable value, the world will spin, and it'll all be okay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New C300? Chainsaw bezel or nothing!!!

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

OMG! Breathe Ty! Breathe!
I just ordered a Scorpene. Most expensive watch I've ever bought. I'm actually shaking. Don't tell my wife or I'm a dead man! Destroy all the evidence! Do it now!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Youll love it. Ive seen the proto. Its a beauty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Just when I thought I was out.... they pull me back in. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> Somewhat related, I showed my wife the Commander last night and she wanted to borrow it.
> I said um maybe in a week or so but in any case, these watches seem to fly well with the women folk so maybe it is safe to go above the usual purchase thresholds.


You should have let her wear it, immediately order another watch and when it comes in if there is any push back just let her know you thought she was going to take the Commander...


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

hwa said:


> This thread will be unaffected by the release of more C300s. People will continue to tout their purchases, ask inane questions, heckle, tell stupid jokes of questionable value, the world will spin, and it'll all be okay.


"Stupid jokes of questionable value"? Pardon?


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Just thought I would post these here as well. The Oberon prototype on some other bracelets.




























And to add a quick review. None of you that have placed your pre-orders will be disappointed!!! The watch feels comfortable on my 7.5' wrist and looks great. It should work for all shapes and sizes.

The case itself is solid and looks great with the brushed and polished elements. The bezel is easy to grip and rotate, but is firm with no slop at all. The action also feels good with the 120 clicks, a first for me. The crown is a good size for my thick fingers to use, it feels butter smooth when setting the time/date and when winding the watch.

I know that some people say that 9015 rotors are noisy but this watch is totally quiet and has been keeping excellent time.

All in it is a bargain for any Sub or dive watch lovers. To those of you still on the fence jump in and join the fun, you will not be disappointed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

ilitig8 said:


> You should have let her wear it, immediately order another watch and when it comes in if there is any push back just let her know you thought she was going to take the Commander...


This is excellent advice!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

ilitig8 said:


> You should have let her wear it, immediately order another watch and when it comes in if there is any push back just let her know you thought she was going to take the Commander...


Unfortunately she's smarter than that...









But that won't stop me from buying more watches, it's worth taking a claw or two in the back.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> Unfortunately she's smarter than that...
> 
> But that won't stop me from buying more watches, it's worth taking a claw or two in the back.


They are ALL smarter than that, but sometimes they reward creative (cute) attempts... It is like the kudos you give to a 4 year old when they try to cook you breakfast and accomplish little more than getting a half eaten poptart and some Cheerios on a plate and leaving a trail of cereal from the pantry to your bed.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ordered the Nacken Modern. It was very close between the Nacken Vintage Blue (which I picked in the survey), the Modern, and the Santa Cruz. Finally decided I think applied markers are very sexy, I do like the Pelagos in person very much (except for the wall of text on it, god who *are* these people?!?) and I already have a white dialed diver so the Santa Cruz was a bit of a duplicate. Nacken Modern rounds out my collection a bit better than anything else.

I'm sure I'll end up kicking myself for not getting both. I did have trouble with the preorder and had decided that the universe didn't want me to get one of these watches, but then someone here made the point that in December, I'll be kicking myself when all the pictures show up of other people wearing theirs. Which is a damn good point.

This really will be my last watch for a while (in fact I haven't bought a piece for over a year before this). But I need straps. There's loads of threads on here, but I think the Nacken would look awesome on a custom, dark leather strap. Anyone have a line on good leather for short wrists?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

canuck1977 said:


> Ordered the Nacken Modern. It was very close between the Nacken Vintage Blue (which I picked in the survey), the Modern, and the Santa Cruz. Finally decided I think applied markers are very sexy, I do like the Pelagos in person very much (except for the wall of text on it, god who *are* these people?!?) and I already have a white dialed diver so the Santa Cruz was a bit of a duplicate. Nacken Modern rounds out my collection a bit better than anything else.
> 
> I'm sure I'll end up kicking myself for not getting both. I did have trouble with the preorder and had decided that the universe didn't want me to get one of these watches, but then someone here made the point that in December, I'll be kicking myself when all the pictures show up of other people wearing theirs. Which is a damn good point.
> 
> This really will be my last watch for a while (in fact I haven't bought a piece for over a year before this). But I need straps. There's loads of threads on here, but I think the Nacken would look awesome on a custom, dark leather strap. Anyone have a line on good leather for short wrists?


Clover straps are my go to for great custom straps. Only negative is the wait lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Now that the pre-order is complete (for me anyway)

I decided to preview some chimichangas. Note that the chimi has some green **** (not sure it is lume) and some white **** (again, not sure it is lume). Doubled up on the beans, skipped the rice... ain't nobody got time for that! And the chimi has a fan club. Phantom courtesy ofazsuprasm, and Orthos courtesy of me.

Enjoy, or not, it is up to you. My belly is enjoying the food, and I enjoyed the good company during lunch. I have, and will always love my Orthos, and it was my first time to see a Phantom up close and personal.... I like it a lot more than I thought I would.

So basically what I'm saying is this: If you ordered from Doc, you done good. Doc does a great job, don't worry about anything! And no go and enjoy yourself some good food, kick it with some good friends, and/or find some other pleasant passtime to engage in while you wait! (and if you haven't jumped on the pre-orders yet.... they are still available, and at good pricing too!)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ilitig8 said:


> They are ALL smarter than that, but sometimes they reward creative (cute) attempts... It is like the kudos you give to a 4 year old when they try to cook you breakfast and accomplish little more than getting a half eaten poptart and some Cheerios on a plate and leaving a trail of cereal from the pantry to your bed.


Why do I feel like you're describing a specific incident?


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

My second cocktail of the evening (afternoon??) is well on it's way down the hatch. Something makes me think tonight is the night I place my NTH pre-order.

Edit: Hey Doc are you still doing custom orders? can I get a Santa Cruz with a nice dark blue bezel?


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

ilitig8 said:


> They are ALL smarter than that, but sometimes they reward creative (cute) attempts... It is like the kudos you give to a 4 year old when they try to cook you breakfast and accomplish little more than getting a half eaten poptart and some Cheerios on a plate and leaving a trail of cereal from the pantry to your bed.


Was it a good flavor pop tart? Or a lame unfrosted one?

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mountain runner (Mar 8, 2016)

Crown and Buckle has a good collection of short leather straps. I love the Chevlon. So comfortable!



canuck1977 said:


> ..... But I need straps. There's loads of threads on here, but I think the Nacken would look awesome on a custom, dark leather strap. Anyone have a line on good leather for short wrists?


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn you Nacken modern!! I first have eyes on the Oberon and I bought it on the first day. After seeing so many Nacken, I finally caved...... My kids are going to hate me for a while now!!

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> Damn you Nacken modern!! I first have eyes on the Oberon and I bought it on the first day. After seeing so many Nacken, I finally caved...... My kids are going to hate me for a while now!!
> 
> Sent from myusing Tapatalk


Those are my two as well. Once seen, the Nacken cannot be resisted....


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Those are my two as well. Once seen, the Nacken cannot be resisted....


When I first filled out Doc's survey, I was all about the Amphion Modern. The Nacken wasn't even close to being on my short list. But once pre-order fever hit last Monday, I found that I couldn't resist the call of the Nacken Modern either.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

Uh oh! No joke. 3 and a half cocktails deep and a friend calls telling me he's going to finally (like months bordering on years finally) drop off the money he owes me this weekend, 
Due to some evil twist of fate the funds are exactly the cost of an NTH sub and shipping, plus ten free dollars. So as fate demands, one more pre-order for the Amphion Modern is in play. 
Not what I thought I was going to order(sorry Santa Cruz!) but greater forces are at work here.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

skipwilliams said:


> Was it a good flavor pop tart? Or a lame unfrosted one?
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Frosted strawberry... that is IF it happened. The half eaten issue was probably caused by hypothetical discussions on portion size. Had this actually happened the dog would have appreciated the trail o' treats, which also leads to proper balance of food and movement. I could hypothetically teach a lot of life lessons without even getting out of bed.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Siskiyoublues said:


> Uh oh! No joke. 3 and a half cocktails deep and a friend calls telling me he's going to finally (like months bordering on years finally) drop off the money he owes me this weekend,


The key here is who was 3.5 cocktails in. If it was your friend then chickens are better left uncounted...


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

ilitig8 said:


> The key here is who was 3.5 cocktails in. If it was your friend then chickens are better left uncounted...


Nice work. Thanks to you I had to go outside and count the chickens. They're all there, I think...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Siskiyoublues said:


> Nice work. Thanks to you I had to go outside and count the chickens. They're all there, I think...


One.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

RE: straps, I've got a 20mm black and white argyle and a bond NATO from cincy strap w works on order for my amphion vintage. Very impressed with the quality from the commander project straps. For spring bars I have shoulderless ones from marathon....very sturdy and they'll complete my dream watch look (an original 70's milsub ain't in my budget).

For those interested, I've been impressed with the quality and variety from combat straps for leather but I don't usually wear divers on leather. 

Plenty of time to commission a custom leather strap and have it arrive before the watch for those that are going to do it.


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

OK I ordered a Amphion Modern - all worked well in the first 5 minutes of ordering. I'm really happy and Docvail has done an amazing job!
One advice here, I have not read everything just a few entries BUT people who complain, go to another outfitter, that does stuff the standard way. My dad is a watchmaker master and in the 80s he came up with his own line of watches. He just did it because of his passion just like Docvail: I can only tell you that doing such a thing is 14h of work every day, 7 days a week. Your relationship will suffer and you will have multiple set backs. So give people like Docvail a massive hand that he brings us his dream that he shares with so many of us. And to those who don't think the extra 25, 50 even 100 USD are worth it buy somewhere else where you don't get that passion that extra. If you want something your personal way, get a watch build by your nearest watchmaker or try what other micro-brands try sourcng everything from over seas, Switzerland, France, Germany, UK, HongKong,.... good luck.
I am really happy that Docvail takes all this onto him and makes amazingly great watches for an even greater price.
THANKS
and Thanks to all the other Microbrands (MKII, OWC, MarcelloC, ...) that but passion behind their work


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

OK I ordered a Amphion Modern - all worked well in the first 5 minutes of ordering. I'm really happy and Docvail has done an amazing job!
One advice here, I have not read everything just a few entries BUT people who complain, go to another outfitter, that does stuff the standard way. My dad is a watchmaker master and in the 80s he came up with his own line of watches. He just did it because of his passion just like Docvail: I can only tell you that doing such a thing is 24h of work every day, 7 days a week. Your relationship will suffer and you will have multiple set backs. So give people like Docvail a massive hand that he brings us his dream, that he shares with so many of us. And to those who don't think the extra 25, 50 even 100 USD are worth it buy somewhere else where you don't get that passion that extra. If you want something your personal way, get a watch build by your nearest watchmaker or try what other micro-brands try sourcng everything from over seas, Switzerland, France, Germany, UK, HongKong,.... good luck. Or buy a cool Swatch thats cheap and you have 1000 versions to choose from.
I am really happy that Docvail takes all this onto him and makes amazingly great watches for an even greater price.
THANKS
and Thanks to all the other Microbrands (MKII, OWC, MarcelloC, ...) that but passion behind their work and I have had the pleasure of buying from


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

canuck1977 said:


> There's loads of threads on here, but I think the Nacken would look awesome on a custom, dark leather strap. Anyone have a line on good leather for short wrists?


I've been trying to picture which color from my leather pile would look good on the NM.
Black chromexcel would work obviously but black leather is just not very exciting.
I think I need to be next in line to get that NM proto in hand so I can figure out which leather to go with.

Oh and Oberon and Amphion vintage need to stop making those come hither sexy eyes at me... must stick to buy plan...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> I've been trying to picture which color from my leather pile would look good on the NM.
> Black chromexcel would work obviously but black leather is just not very exciting.
> I think I need to be next in line to get that NM proto in hand so I can figure out which leather to go with.
> 
> Oh and Oberon and Amphion vintage need to stop making those come hither sexy eyes at me... must stick to buy plan...


Honestly, Nacken Modern will look good on just about anything, methinks.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

rpm1974 said:


> Honestly, Nacken Modern will look good on just about anything, methinks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Black and white isn't difficult to match. But I'm trying to get away from swapping straps every other day like I used to. I'm moving more towards crafting the one strap (leather/stitch/color combination) that suits the watch best and leaving it be (aside from the occasional metal bracelet/rubber strap swap).
Maybe I'll just print out a picture of the NM head to put up against the leather pieces.


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

azsuprasm said:


> One.


Well...

In theory there should be more.
Ironically I decided to go back out there and noticed that only half the flock had made it home. "****"
Some drunk idiot didn't notice the wind had blown the run's door closed. (No names will be mentioned.)
Even our friendly lawyer couldn't help me.
Luckily they are a lot easier to catch in the dark. Three sheets too the wind or not. 
(Since I know you really just wanted more chicken pics. Enjoy it, I expect this to be the last chicken post I make on this thread...!)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I saw this on FB and immediately thought of docvail.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I saw this on FB and immediately thought of docvail.
> 
> View attachment 8322378


What color are the bezels on those pies?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Holy Carp! This thing is fantastic. If this is just the proto, I can't imagine the final product.

I ordered the Scorpene, but now I am having second thoughts.

First impressions:
- Solid built: Feels like a $1,000+ watch
- Perfect size
- The bracelet is incredibly good (I'm not much into bracelets but this one is fantastic. 
-Comfortable










"Life is too short, but all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

"Life is too short, but all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

I may have missed it but is it the actual bracelet now? Great pic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

You didn't miss it, the Geek missed it. We love him, but he hasn't been paying attention lately--too busy dancing on Broadway. The new bracelet can be seen on the JT website and wherever doc's posted pics of any v.2 protos, but that Nacken Modern in Marcos' hot little hands is the v.1 proto with the strapcode bracelet that replaced the first proto that doc baked.

We forgive Marcos his sins, because dude can work a camera!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

hwa said:


> You didn't miss it, the Geek missed it. We love him, but he hasn't been paying attention lately--too busy dancing on Broadway. The new bracelet can be seen on the JT website and wherever doc's posted pics of any v.2 protos, but that Nacken Modern in Marcos' hot little hands is the v.1 proto with the strapcode bracelet that replaced the first proto that doc baked.
> 
> We forgive Marcos his sins, because dude can work a camera!


... making it even more impressive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The bezel on those pies will be brown. or ecru. maybe tan. if you tell me the specific gravity of the crust, the temperature of the oven, and the time in the oven, I will try to extrapolate the crust color and provide a pantone reference. Ah, hell, I'll just guess somewhere between Pantone 464 and 465, with some pushing slightly towards 732 or even BLK.



DrVenkman said:


> What color are the bezels on those pies?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

7. What type of filling is going to be used in those pies? I only ask because Im allergic to apples. 

Sorry, couldnt resist. 

On a serious note I am again pleading that no more pictures be posted of the Nacken Modern. It is really making the wait that much harder. :-x Yes I know I am free to not look at this thread however I find it impossible to stop. It almost as if I feel I may miss an announcement that mine is shipping this week. So all of you please stop posting pictures of or talking about these watches. Thank you.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Please do not post any more Nacken. We need to eat and pay rent...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

What kind of apples were used in the pie? Because if they weren't tart apples, it makes a big difference.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh [email protected] my bad. Yeah, I wasn't paying attention to all the baby cry here, my apologies.

Regardless, these watches are superb

Look, the Nacken made it to the Broadway stage. 









And there's thi...









"Life is too short, but all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I saw this on FB and immediately thought of docvail.
> 
> View attachment 8322378


Just sayin'...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> *The bracelet is incredibly good*


Not the actual bracelet. That's an aftermarket one from StrapCode.

Ours is better.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

That screen-cap from IG - that's like, EVERY. SINGLE. DAY. on FB, IG, Twitter, and, uhm, and don't take this the wrong way, but...here.

I know I've built walls of text here and elsewhere, but if you were me...? Seriously, there are only so many hours in the day. 

If you email me with a question, I email you back an answer, and somehow we end up exchanging 3-4 more emails with you asking me more questions, I will BURY you in words, because by that point, I figure you're not going away if I don't. I will do a text-dump on you like you've never seen. You'll be covered in letters from now 'till Christmas.

There's no limit to the things people ask me, and I've come to realize that A) I can't put it all on the product page of my site, because B) even if I did, those guys who ask those inane questions wouldn't bother to read it, and C) 99% of them aren't going to buy anything anyway, so I'll risk pissing off the 1% who might by being a smartass, because it feels better than trying to explain to the 27th person to ask me why the DLC is going to be hard to scratch since the D stands for "Diamond", or whatever.

You want a ceramic bezel? Awesome, this one is steel. Ceramic sucks. You can get a 300m Diver with a 9015 for $300? Awesome, enjoy that catalog special...

Meanwhile, the train just keeps right on moving, full speed ahead...choo, choo!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey guys (just a couple general announcements) -

*1. People ask me if we'll have delays, because we're using the 9015, or whatever.*

I ordered movements back in November. I locked in the price back in February/March (I don't remember exactly when). We're good there.

That doesn't mean there won't be any delays. There can always be delays. I've tried to project a delivery date as best I can. If we have delays, they'll most likely be for the sake of ensuring quality, so...yeah, we might have some delays. Be ready for them.

*2. All that said, my factory has already started production of the shared components. *

Cases, crystals, crowns, movements and bracelets are all underway. We're really just letting pre-orders go a little longer before we lock in the numbers for dials, handsets and bezels.

*3. If you're on the fence...*

I made 250 Riccardos. When they sold out, I had people emailing me for the next two years, "Will you ever have more Riccardos for sale?" I made 250 Commander 300's, which sold out in early November. I've been getting emails ever since, "Will you ever have more Commanders for sale?"

Even the models I've made which are not yet sold out, as soon as people take delivery and start posting those wrist shots online, here comes the Shoulda Brigade, "I should have gotten one of those in pre-order, but I talked myself out of it..."

Pre-orders can be canceled at any time before we begin shipping for a full refund. If you get your watch and don't like it, we offer up to 30 days for returns, so long as the watch isn't worn. We only net the cost of shipping from refunds. In many cases, our customers make out better flipping their new arrivals. For every person I've heard express regret over buying one of our watches in pre-order, there are dozens who kick themselves for not getting on board before prices reached full retail.

I haven't started consolidating orders yet, because I suspect some of you are out there considering buying another. I know there are people on the fence, debating whether to take the plunge. Send me your money, I'll send you 40mm of awesome on a chain. Ask any of my customers what that feels like.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Sounds like somebody needs a Social Media / Customer Service doobie. 

Wonder if there'll be an internship...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

docvail said:


> Hey guys (just a couple general announcements) -
> 
> *1. People ask me if we'll have delays, because we're using the 9015, or whatever.*
> 
> ...


Chris, I for 1 appreciate what you do. As for being a wiseguy, well takes 1 to know 1. 
My opinion regarding possible delays: I hate them. But, if say a 1 month delay means I will get a perfect watch instead of a substandard one, then in the long run I benefit more.

But you never did answer the guy in the pic above. Lol


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I keep on checking the NTH subs website and wondering if I have enough change in the back pockets of my sofa to be able to afford another one. If I do a deep search and find Cheetos and lint, I'll be a very grumpy man this weekend.

By the by, I wonder what $475 worth of pennies looks like? Will Doc take the money in pennies? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

devilsbite said:


> Sounds like somebody needs a Social Media / Customer Service doobie.
> 
> Wonder if there'll be an internship...


I'm actually considering looking into a virtual assistant just to respond to the questions people ask me on social media, and to respond to the emails I get with questions answered by the website.

I really just need to limit my attention to the ones which require me to make some sort of decision or take some sort of action. I'm getting way too many of the "how much is it, how can I buy it, what's the bezel made of?" variety.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

docvail said:


> I'm actually considering looking into a virtual assistant just to respond to the questions people ask me on social media, and to respond to the emails I get with questions answered by the website.
> 
> I really just need to limit my attention to the ones which require me to make some sort of decision or take some sort of action. I'm getting way too many of the "how much is it, how can I buy it, what's the bezel made of?" variety.


Advantages of selling on the internet include: Your message can reach thousands upon thousands of people who you'd never reach normally.

Disadvantages of selling on the internet include: None of those thousands upon thousands of people can see any of the other thousands upon thousands of people, and they all think they can have a sociable one-to-one chat with you because they are the only person there, right?

The questions would be no different in a physical shop, but at least people are more likely to form an orderly queue.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Economy of scale also works in the reverse.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Please do not post any more Nacken. We need to eat and pay rent...


Just because some people like you (apparently) have their priorities all screwed up is no reason for the rest of the world to support your need to support your food and housing hbits. It is a Borg thing, resisting assimilation is futile doncha know.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Heres a thought, doc: ignore the questions that are answered on your website. Of course, that would require self-control... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Please do not post any more Nacken. We need to eat and pay rent...


Sure (as I'm doing shifty eyes)









"Life is too short, but all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

This watch is gonna be sick. Cannot wait! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Must see more Santa Cruz....Nacken is making me jealous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

the5rivers said:


> This watch is gonna be sick. Cannot wait!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Correction, this watch IS sick.

"Life is too short, but all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

EL_GEEk said:


> Correction, this watch IS sick.
> 
> "Life is too short, but all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


Yes!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Must see more Santa Cruz....Nacken is making me jealous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This +1,000,000


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Some #strapsaturday action on the Nacken



















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Some #strapsaturday action on the Nacken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure am glad I have a Nacken Modern on the way. It looks great.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You are not a very nice man.



EL_GEEk said:


> Some #strapsaturday action on the Nacken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

Was in it for the Nacken Modern the whole time 

I was suprised after the first(?) survey that it wasn't closer to the top, yet now it seems to be the most popular - guess people changed their minds last minute, though I have fell behind 100 pages or so in this thread, so maybe the photos changed some opinions, some of the Oberon almost made me get that one instead...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Some #strapsaturday action on the Nacken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......any chance of some close up shots of the dial? Pretty please???


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Can anyone remind me what the inspiration behind the Santa Cruz is? I'm sure it's here in the thread, but searching through all 200 pages ain't gonna be fun.......


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing about the Scorpené.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> You are not a very nice man.


I am really sorry if I cause you any distress. Here is a little something to make you feel better


















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I was wondering the same thing about the Scorpené.


I'm sure I saw Doc compare the Scorpene to a Sinn in another thread?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> ......any chance of some close up shots of the dial? Pretty please???


These are only phone pics. I will spend some time with my camera in the next few days and I'll post more detailed pictures soon.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Can anyone remind me what the inspiration behind the Santa Cruz is? I'm sure it's here in the thread, but searching through all 200 pages ain't gonna be fun.......


I believe the inspiration for the Santa Cruz is the Rolex Oreo, but only doc knows for sure!

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3f/ba/6a/3fba6a2900214c640ff4cf3d05ff1564.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> These are only phone pics. I will spend some time with my camera in the next few days and I'll post more detailed pictures soon.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


Great :-!



ILiveOnWacker said:


> I believe the inspiration for the Santa Cruz is the Rolex Oreo, but only doc knows for sure!
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3f/ba/6a/3fba6a2900214c640ff4cf3d05ff1564.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ta very much |>


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My statement still stands.



EL_GEEk said:


> I am really sorry if I cause you any distress. Here is a little something to make you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Gotta say that Doc is an absolute star, I've just ordered another NTH (the Santa Cruz has been weaving her magic on me.........) and in no time at all he's combined my orders and done a partial refund |>. Brilliant.........

Now you will be mine.........



Most definitely this is the last watch I'm ordering in 2016 (......famous last words), so if anyone sees me posting about anything getting near a purchase you have my permission to figuratively slap me (by posts.....) :-d.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't like Chris or his stupid watches.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I really really don't like Hwa while I'm digging up pennies in the back of my couch.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

hwa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking at the dial closer, it made total sense to change the hands to white to be consistent with the hour markers.

Fantastic watch(es)!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Can anyone remind me what the inspiration behind the Santa Cruz is? I'm sure it's here in the thread, but searching through all 200 pages ain't gonna be fun.......


Rare Rolex ref 6204.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> I was wondering the same thing about the Scorpené.


Not rare cockpit clocks.









But, if someone needs a watch as a role model, consider the Sinn 857 or Seiko Spork.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Rare Rolex ref 6204.
> 
> View attachment 8334802


We answered that question for you. Focus on the more important tasks at hand!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Gotta say that Doc is an absolute star, I've just ordered another NTH (the Santa Cruz has been weaving her magic on me.........) and in no time at all he's combined my orders and done a partial refund |>. Brilliant.........
> 
> Now you will be mine.........
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just went and placed an order for the Santa Cruz as well. Ugh, Doc, feel free to ban me, lock my account, just do something to stop me from ordering more. I clearly have no self control.

If I have to start e-mailing you and annoying you I will. This madness has to end!

When will the professional photos of the Amphion come out? Wait, what am I asking you? I don't want to see any more photos of these watches.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dammit guys. I was on my way to add a Nacken Modern to the order now you have confused me with the Santa Cruz and Scorpene. I'm still having second thoughts about the Nacken Blue. I know I will kick myself for not getting one. It shouldn't be this hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

The lack of self control in this thread is amazing. Apparently nobody has taken you guys aside and explained how Rolex have a price increase EVERY YEAR, and despite the substantial upfront investment will provide a lifetime of value.. Nice knock offs doc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

$8500 4 years ago.. What's it worth now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

EdShults said:


> The lack of self control in this thread is amazing. Apparently nobody has taken you guys aside and explained how Rolex have a price increase EVERY YEAR, and despite the substantial upfront investment will provide a lifetime of value.. Nice knock offs doc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait a second... What????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like someone forgot to shut his gas escape valve...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EdShults said:


> The lack of self control in this thread is amazing. Apparently nobody has taken you guys aside and explained how Rolex have a price increase EVERY YEAR, and despite the substantial upfront investment will provide a lifetime of value.. Nice knock offs doc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And apparently nobody has taken you aside and explained what a sheeple is. Go be with the masses and enjoy your "investment". I'll invest wisely in other areas and have some fun with watches along the way.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EdShults said:


> $8500 4 years ago.. What's it worth now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your PIP is off, please, this is a site for guys who have ADD/OCD, your killing me with your run-of-the-mill Rolex with the PIP off kilter.


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

5th Rolex haven't lost money on one yet. Keep spending your money on knock offs $500 at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

EdShults said:


> $8500 4 years ago.. What's it worth now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dunno, but $8500 at a modest 10% interest rate would be worth around $12,500 after 4 years. Do you really think showing off your Rolex will impress anyone? Look up "clod" in the dictionary and there's a picture of guy doing exactly that.


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

In what world is $8500 "affordable"? You appear to be lost, f381 is that way ^

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I have never seen a watch as an investment, EVER. I buy what I like, and I like what I buy. That has ranged from high ends, way down to low luxury brands like Rolex, down to affordables. But a knock off? Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

daschlag said:


> Dunno, but $8500 at a modest 10% interest rate would be worth around $12,500 after 4 years. Do you really think showing off your Rolex will impress anyone? Look up "clod" in the dictionary and there's a picture of guy doing exactly that.


Now this is good. Give me 10% and I will give you every penny to my name. My Rolex isn't meant to impress anyone.. But an investment in a watch deserves a solid foundation...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EdShults said:


> 5th Rolex haven't lost money on one yet. Keep spending your money on knock offs $500 at a time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without getting into into a huge debate (I own my share of low end luxury watches including a few rolexes), but I think you lost money 5 times.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

EdShults said:


> The lack of self control in this thread is amazing. Apparently nobody has taken you guys aside and explained how Rolex have a price increase EVERY YEAR, and despite the substantial upfront investment will provide a lifetime of value.. Nice knock offs doc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Says the guy that posted a thread to sell a knockoff speedmaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

GlenRoiland said:


> I have never seen a watch as an investment, EVER. I buy what I like, and I like what I buy. That has ranged from high ends, way down to low luxury brands like Rolex, down to affordables. But a knock off? Ha. Ha. Ha.


And this is exactly why your watches aren't investments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EdShults said:


> And this is exactly why your watches aren't investments.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

EdShults said:


> Now this is good. Give me 10% and I will give you every penny to my name. My Rolex isn't meant to impress anyone.. But an investment in a watch deserves a solid foundation...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would never chastise a Rolex. Got one from my dad and they offer great pieces. What peeps don't seem to understand is that "knock offs" are based on pieces that are no longer produced and would cost an arm and a leg at an auction and/or are different enough to stand on their own.

No need to bash one another. If you got the means to live off rolexes, awesome. Just be happy and satisfied.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EdShults said:


> Now this is good. Give me 10% and I will give you every penny to my name. My Rolex isn't meant to impress anyone.. But an investment in a watch deserves a solid foundation...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The S&P 500 gained 13.39% over the past 5 years, too bad you had your investment tied up in the watch.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EdShults said:


> Now this is good. Give me 10% and I will give you every penny to my name. My Rolex isn't meant to impress anyone.. But an investment in a watch deserves a solid foundation...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your a member here 8 years, and more than 10% of your posts are in this thread? Your first post in this thread was enquiring where and how to order these watches. Why the turn around?

I understand your happy with your low end luxury watches, but why throw trash in here?


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

GlenRoiland said:


> Your a member here 8 years, and more than 10% of your posts are in this thread? Your first post in this thread was wnquiring where and how to order these watches. Why the turn around?
> 
> I understand your happy with your low end luxury watch, but why throw trash in here?


You guys got me. Sorry to "throw trash" on Rolex knock offs. I'll wait another 8 years to post again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EdShults said:


> You guys got me. Sorry to "throw trash" on Rolex knock offs. I'll wait another 8 years to post again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool. But read the definition of a knock off.


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

GlenRoiland said:


> Cool. But read the definition of a knock off.


Sorry. "Homage"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EdShults said:


> Sorry. "Homage"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like that Omega Speedmaster Homage you sold? How is that an homage, as you clearly stated in your sales post, yet these aren't?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

EdShults said:


> Sorry. "Homage"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is simply too weird. Its sudden development on a Saturday evening makes me suspect there's some good amount of ETOH involved 

Have a good rest of the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Like that Omega Speedmaster Homage you sold? How is that an homage, as you clearly stated in your sales post, yet these aren't?


Better get your facts straight wis. I don't sell online

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

You don't?

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=190113


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

These are watch forums. There's something for everyone somewhere in these forums. There are watches I like and some that I don't. I understand that there are people who like the watches that I don't. That's fine by me. The point is that I go where I like the stuff and leave the folks who like other stuff to enjoy their things. Why would a dweet go and troll where he obviously doesn't feel he belongs? Weird folks out there.... BTW, never assume that because some people enjoy homages, lookalikes, whatever you want to call them, that they can't afford a Rolex. One may be surprised at what the contributors on the affordble thread own.


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

I sold a $60 watch 8 years ago pal... Sorry been nothing but Rolex + since. Please don't take my comments as a jab.. I was most interested in doc watches.. And then I watched the order process go kaput.. My Rolex investments have NEVER let me down.. Stop spending your hard earned money on homage watches, save a little more and buy a watch you can give to your kids and grand kids. Nite all..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Money can never buy class.




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Money can never buy class.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I'm sure some amount can....no wait, that's happiness...or is it love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

You should listen to Brettg and don't assume what I or anyone else can or cannot afford.

I didnt realize when you said you "don't" you meant you "don't" any longer. I guess I assumed you meant what you said. My bad....
Feel free to unfollow me if you wish, not sure why you would follow me anyway.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> You should listen to Brettg and don't assume what I or anyone else can or cannot afford.
> 
> I didnt realize when you said you "don't" you meant you "don't" any longer. I guess I assumed you meant what you said. My bad....
> Feel free to unfollow me if you wish, not sure why you would follow me anyway.


I think the follow is due to Tapatalk automatically following people you've replied to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

docvail said:


> Money can never buy class.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


I've heard it can buy me a boat, for any country music fans...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

EdShults said:


> I sold a $60 watch 8 years ago pal... Sorry been nothing but Rolex + since. Please don't take my comments as a jab.. I was most interested in doc watches.. And then I watched the order process go kaput.. My Rolex investments have NEVER let me down.. Stop spending your hard earned money on homage watches, save a little more and buy a watch you can give to your kids and grand kids. Nite all..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Most interested in doc watches".... And the lost it completely to the point of disdain when "the order process went kaput"?

Speaks of your true interest and attention to detail. You probably where never interested to begin with and here you are trolling and completely full of s$:¥.

Please just move on and don't look back. Good luck with you Rolex. Spare us the displeasure. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry guys just IMHO. Best of luck to you all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

EdShults said:


> Sorry guys just IMHO. Best of luck to you all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for what exactly? The only unpleasantry here is you. We're all happy dissecting the watches, talking about the hands and dials and you burst in with you Rolex "philosophy"... Wow, how much pompous can you get?

Vaya con Dios.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plot (May 28, 2010)

I've been looking for a white faced diver for the past couple months, but unfortunately my budget doesn't allow for both an Amphion Vintage and Santa Cruz. Such a shame, it's quite a work of art.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

el_duderino04 said:


> I've heard it can buy me a boat, for any country music fans...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk












This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EdShults said:


> Sorry guys just IMHO. Best of luck to you all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool.

and I do have enough to buy me a Rolex. I don't even have to save for one. As I've stated, I own a few. Also some high ends. I have over 80 watches (I've stopped counting).....

for years i have have been swimming in the affordables pool. Met some cool dudes along the way. Caught some interesting watches......guess I changed my purchasing habits along the way, but just because I chose to go affordable doesn't mean I can't swim upstream. Someday we should share collections.....you'd be shocked.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I recall when I was younger. I tried to get into this hip bar, and there was a large bouncer who'd eyeball you, and you'd either get in or not. I hated that bouncer, but as I aged I understood it..


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

GlenRoiland said:


> I recall when I was younger. I tried to get into this hip bar, and there was a large bouncer who'd eyeball you, and you'd either get in or not. I hated that bouncer, but as I aged I understood it..


Go get a deal on a Rolex. Sheesh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Cool.
> 
> and I do have enough to buy me a Rolex. I don't even have to save for one. As I've stated, I own a few. Also some high ends. I have over 80 watches (I've stopped counting).....
> 
> for years i have have been swimming in the affordables pool. Met some cool dudes along the way. Caught some interesting watches......guess I changed my purchasing habits along the way, but just because I chose to go affordable doesn't mean I can't swim upstream. Someday we should share collections.....you'd be shocked.


Let me know if you need to get rid of any extra watches.....only being able to wear each one 4 times a year means you probably have to set the time every day!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

EdShults said:


> Go get a deal on a Rolex. Sheesh
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...or a REALLY good knock off....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Let me know if you need to get rid of any extra watches.....only being able to wear each one 4 times a year means you probably have to set the time every day!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it kills me. I have never, ever, sold or intentionally gotten rid of any watch, ever.

there are a few located in bodies of water from Turks and Caicos to upstate New York though. If you can find them, consider them my gift to you...


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

EdShults said:


> $8500 4 years ago.. What's it worth now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


~17 Amphions.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Did anybody else see that airplane?


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Do you feel superior to individuals just because you own a Rolex? If that's what youre aiming for you clearly have no business buying a luxury watch never mind a Rolex. 

Grow up. Materialism isn't everything. Suffice it to say your priorities are in pretending you exude class and/or looking "rich" based on what watch you own. Hah. 

The Brits have a particular word for you....



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

SaoDavi said:


> ~17 Amphions.


I dive a lot. At most 8 feet or so. However.. My watch is not on trial here. In my opinion, spending $500 on a Rolex (homage) is... I am glad to have provided you all with some entertainment this evening!! Wear your watches in good health gentlemen..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EdShults said:


> I dive a lot. At most 8 feet or so. However.. My watch is not on trial here. In my opinion, spending $500 on a Rolex (homage) is... I am glad to have provided you all with some entertainment this evening!! Wear your watches in good health gentlemen..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're a piece of work, that's for sure.

Question for you. Is it ALL homages you disdain, all ROLEX homages, just THESE homages, or what?

The reason I ask - there's like, two dozen threads devoted to Rolex homages, just in this sub-forum alone. Are you thread-crapping in all of them, or just this one?

Also, you've been a member for 8 years, but you've posted less than 70 times. Less than 10 posts per year, tonight you decide to dive-bomb this thread. Why?

Also, your past posts - you were looking to buy an MKII Stingray, which is a 50 Fathoms homage. You were also trying to buy a Precista PRS-50, which is also a FF homage. You had a Speedmaster homage from Alpha for sale. You had a Frank Mueller homage from Alpha for sale.

When did this sudden conversion take place? Was there some sort of 12-step program you went through to kick the homage habit? Is the 12th step thread-crapping on a random homage thread? I know the 12th step in AA is carrying the message to others, but you wouldn't go into a bar to carry it.

Well, not my bar, anyway. I'd have to have some words with the bouncer if that happened.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

I bet you it's not even his Rolex. A man can dream right? Or in his case pretend. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Personally EdShults it seems that you may have a bit of a "Napoleon Complex." Are you overcompensating a bit laddie?


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

WTF was that? Did I miss the post where someone specifically asked for an in depth definition of douche with examples?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

wromg said:


> WTF was that? Did I miss the post where someone specifically asked for an in depth definition of douche with examples?


You forgot to include if it were regular or strawberry scent...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

I was going to respond to this Rolex guy but then again I don't think it's worth the investment of our time. So gents, let's get back to our original program and post more pictures of docs great watches.
Cheers.


----------



## nebelk (Jul 22, 2015)

I hope Ed doesn't find the BSHT thread. He'd better have his fainting couch ready.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Most of you are going gaga about the Santa Cruz, Nacken, and Amphion... and they are nice.
For me it was the Oberion or the Scorpene


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

EdShults said:


> $8500 4 years ago.. What's it worth now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please stop feeding this troll. This is the reason I haven't participate much in this thread. There's always an A Hole who ruins it for everyone

This is clearly not even a real picture. Look closely at the hour hand, it is perfectly chopped on the left side. Typical case of Bad Photo editing.

I kindly suggest you stay with you -$100 crappy homages, not that there's anything wrong with that, and let real watch enthusiasts enjoy the hobby.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohjav (Aug 18, 2015)

I didn't even notice the hour hand, good eye! 
That's brilliant, lol. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I wasn't going to reply to any of this, but...

I like watches... New, vintage, pocket, big name, microbrand. The more money you have tied up in high end watches, generally, the fewer you can have in rotation. 1960's, 1970's, Doc's, and Doug's are all very nice for their own reasons... Ok,even 1980's too.

As to Rolex - my auto mechanic about 15 years ago got a new one every year. He said that he could always sell the previous one for what he paid plus how much Rolex increased their prices, and then get a new one. So for him it was a way to have one new (replacement) luxury watch every year. He figured it was like a lifetime rental paid one time.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

hawkeye86 said:


> Dammit guys. I was on my way to add a Nacken Modern to the order now you have confused me with the Santa Cruz and Scorpene. I'm still having second thoughts about the Nacken Blue. I know I will kick myself for not getting one. It shouldn't be this hard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.......don't question the Näcken blue, you know in your heart that it's the best, yeah sure everyone's talking about the Näcken modern, but they'll get bored and will look at the Blue and regret they didn't get one. b-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> You don't?
> 
> FS: Omega Speedmaster Homage ALPHA Automatic SS Black Dial


Beautiful cowboy, beautiful ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

EdShults said:


> $8500 4 years ago.. What's it worth now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to piss on your parade, but I'd suggest that it's worth about as much as your Alpha (....the one you didn't have for sale), the rehault on this "Rolex" suggests that it wasn't made in Switzerland......


----------



## caesar2164 (Mar 25, 2015)

EdShults said:


> *Pic of Deepsea Sea Dweller removed*
> $8500 4 years ago.. What's it worth now?


Actually that looks to be a genuine one, although they seem to go for ~8k in mint condition (his is DEFINITELY not mint) these days, so his "investment" has netted him -10% (adjusted for inflation) so far...well done EdShults! :roll:

Edit: he could have bought 2 NTH Subs with the money he lost on that watch... ;-)


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Like many of you I own a Rolex and an Omega *AND* affordables. I am under no illusions that my affordable watches will increase in value, but I just buy what I like. On the other hand, I bought my luxury watches after they had already depreciated by thousands of dollars, so I would say I'm under no illusions that a Rolex would appreciate, either. 

Only way to buy an investment watch is to spend as much money as a car or house on something that was produced in EXTREMELY limited numbers by Rolex or Patek, or physically wear your watch to the moon. Since I know my lifespan isn't going to be long enough for that much delay in gratification, I would much rather get something that makes me happy rather than something a be-monocled Hodinkeeite pronounces worthy.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

caesar2164 said:


> Actually that looks to be a genuine one, although they seem to go for ~8k in mint condition (his is DEFINITELY not mint) these days, so his "investment" has netted him -10% (adjusted for inflation) so far...well done EdShults! :roll:
> 
> Edit: he could have bought 2 NTH Subs with the money he lost on that watch... ;-)


Well he's certainly going to lose a lot on his investment with a chunk of the hour hand missing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Please do.



EdShults said:


> You guys got me. Sorry to "throw trash" on Rolex knock offs. I'll wait another 8 years to post again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> You're a piece of work, that's for sure.
> 
> Question for you. Is it ALL homages you disdain, all ROLEX homages, just THESE homages, or what?
> 
> ...


Yes...

what was the name of that bouncer, anyway?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^

Well that was interesting. 



Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I feel a little better now. At least I can't be dubbed the biggest jack ass on this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

The reason that I like homages is because I want the benefits of modern technology such as good lume and a sapphire crystal combined with the style of the classic watches such as the early Subs, Explorers and Speedy's. Don't ask me to explain the obvious contradiction of wanting these things in combination with an antique mechanical movement instead of a highly efficient solar driven quartz. I've been tempted more than once by the real thing, and have often been encouraged by my Son, to buy one. I give the same reason here as I've frequently given to him for not doing so; It would be sacrilege to get it relumed and polished or otherwise upgraded to suit my taste. I may be able to afford it, but there are collectors who would be horrified to hear that someone could have done such a thing. So, I leave the collectibles to the folks who enjoy that and I indulge myself in the watches that suit my fancy. Like most of you, I'm sure, I like to read about the build process and the innovations that are designed into them. I gain much pleasure from the amount of thought and detail that goes into a seemingly simple thing like dial design, or the shape of a crystal or the facets on a case. I'm grateful to people like Mark Kiger and Doug from Manchester Watch Works, the irascible Doc and others who share their thoughts and challenges with us. I think its fantastic that they listen to us and often try to include our suggestions in their designs. So, buying a Rolex (as an example) has nothing to do with investment for me. I much prefer the return I get in relaxation and satisfaction from the things I've described above.


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> I feel a little better now. At least I can't be dubbed the biggest jack ass on this thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't you worry about that. You certainly can be, but 2nd place is solidly tied up by Edsh!ts.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

The last time we had this much fun was when Dec1968 asked where the real pics were on like April 2nd.

Good times!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> The last time we had this much fun was when Dec1968 asked where the real pics were on like April 2nd.
> 
> Good times!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. :-!


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi All,

An chance of the prototype being sent on a trip to see some of the WUS members who have pre-ordered one of the NTH models.

BigEd


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Just got a new macro lens and I'd be thrilled to get some great shots of the protos! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Brettg said:


> Don't you worry about that. You certainly can be, but 2nd place is solidly tied up by Edsh!ts.


Brutal


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

What'd I miss?

Somebody got drunk, and all the other drunks yelled at him? 

#WeekendWUS

What would happen if ALL of us reported the offending post? Ban hammer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> What'd I miss?
> 
> Somebody got drunk, and all the other drunks yelled at him?
> 
> ...


The BanHammer must be wielded cautiously. With great power, comes great responsibility, and all that happy [email protected]

On second thought, hand me that hammer! I got a proud nail needs fixing.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Yes...
> 
> what was the name of that bouncer, anyway?


Chauncy McFisterton.

In my mind, the imaginary bouncer in my hypothetical pub is stereotypically Irish.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

wromg said:


> WTF was that? Did I miss the post where someone specifically asked for an in depth definition of douche with examples?


Sorry about all this. I suggested he should attack the $2000 knock-offs in the MKII forum. He got lost on his way there apparently.

My bad y'all.

Ed! This is why I don't let you post without a chaperone. Now say goodbye the nice people and we'll try this again in 2024.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

It just feels unneighborly that there was a drunken bar brawl and nobody ping'd me to join in the fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

thach said:


> Sorry about all this. I suggested he should attack the $2000 knock-offs in the MKII forum. He got lost on his way there apparently.
> 
> My bad y'all.
> 
> Ed! This is why I don't let you post without a chaperone. Now say goodbye the nice people and we'll try this again in 2024.


You should add some sort of laughing face emoji so people don't go searching the forum for that exchange and wasting five minutes.

I'm not saying I did that. I'm just saying you should give some thought to your fellow forum members, some of whom may not have had their chai latte yet.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> It just feels unneighborly that there was a drunken bar brawl and nobody ping'd me to join in the fun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By "join in the fun", you mean "stand with my back to the wall and throw bottles into the fray", or were you imagining yourself doing something more courageous?

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The former, not the latter except by accident 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Has the troll disappeared then?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Has the troll disappeared then?


Dunno. Lightening is always seen before the thunder is heard...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Let's light up the mood.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Brettg said:


> The reason that I like homages is because I want the benefits of modern technology such as good lume and a sapphire crystal combined with the style of the classic watches such as the early Subs, Explorers and Speedy's. Don't ask me to explain the obvious contradiction of wanting these things in combination with an antique mechanical movement instead of a highly efficient solar driven quartz. I've been tempted more than once by the real thing, and have often been encouraged by my Son, to buy one. I give the same reason here as I've frequently given to him for not doing so; It would be sacrilege to get it relumed and polished or otherwise upgraded to suit my taste. I may be able to afford it, but there are collectors who would be horrified to hear that someone could have done such a thing. So, I leave the collectibles to the folks who enjoy that and I indulge myself in the watches that suit my fancy. Like most of you, I'm sure, I like to read about the build process and the innovations that are designed into them. I gain much pleasure from the amount of thought and detail that goes into a seemingly simple thing like dial design, or the shape of a crystal or the facets on a case. I'm grateful to people like Mark Kiger and Doug from Manchester Watch Works, the irascible Doc and others who share their thoughts and challenges with us. I think its fantastic that they listen to us and often try to include our suggestions in their designs. So, buying a Rolex (as an example) has nothing to do with investment for me. I much prefer the return I get in relaxation and satisfaction from the things I've described above.


^^^
Hear, hear! Well said.

And these are some of the same reasons I own a retro-modern 2005 Mustang instead of a 1965. Similar looks, but modern drivetrain. And if I did own a '65 (or a '67 in my case), it would be a resto mod. It would have a modern drivetrain, suspension, and electronics. Much like our homage watches have a blending of vintage style and modern engineering.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> ^^^
> Hear, hear! Well said.
> 
> And these are some of the same reasons I own a retro-modern 2005 Mustang instead of a 1965. Similar looks, but modern drivetrain. And if I did own a '65 (or a '67 in my case), it would be a resto mod. It would have a modern drivetrain, suspension, and electronics. Much like our homage watches have a blending of vintage style and modern engineering.
> ...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


Love it! But... I would find it relatively uncomfortable to drive and unreliable in comparison to a modern car, especially if it had the original drive train. Much like a vintage watch, it is likely to be more trouble prone and difficult to find parts for than its modern equivalent. That doesn't make it any less awe inspiring and drool worthy though.

And BTW, here's mine.










They're almost the same color even.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

rbesass said:


>


That is one sexy S.O.B. right there.

You could say it's sexy to nth degree...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> Just got a new macro lens and I'd be thrilled to get some great shots of the protos!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just shot a few quick ones without proper lightning or anything. Here's a sample. Don't mean to derail the thread...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Just shot a few quick ones without proper lightning or anything. Here's a sample. Don't mean to derail the thread...


Now that is a great "knockoff" by doc!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, I'd be delighted to shoot NTH....


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

As I mentioned before, I was going to look into a Rolex Explorer II (polar) since the Santa Cruz reminded me of it but if I'm going to turn into that kind of a monster, guess I'm better off buying more "affordables". 

(L&H OII Ice White already on its way to me! YAY!!!!)


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

And now Doc sent a Father's day email... COME ON MAN!!!! >:-(

LOL!


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

el_duderino04 said:


> In what world is $8500 "affordable"? You appear to be lost, f381 is that way ^
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I am afraid the door man would keep the velvet rope up at the entrance to F381 for that one... even if it had been made in a canton not a province.

Lets see $8500 how many years ago? Considering it was worth a couple of hundred then and maybe $100 now I wouldn't call it investment grade.

Seriously, slamming these watches but posting a "strict homage" instead? Really?? When was the last time you saw a DSSD with pure white bezel markers?


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Jguitron said:


> Just shot a few quick ones without proper lightning or anything. Here's a sample. Don't mean to derail the thread...


Those are great! I didn't get a new macro lens, but I did break it out when baby was kind enough to nap for 20 minutes. Haven't been able to take many pictures lately, so I'm a little rusty.

Hopefully by the time the NTHs arrive I'll have gotten back in practice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

wittyphrase said:


> Those are great! I didn't get a new macro lens, but I did break it out when baby was kind enough to nap for 20 minutes. Haven't been able to take many pictures lately, so I'm a little rusty.
> 
> Hopefully by the time the NTHs arrive I'll have gotten back in practice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A thing of beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well that was fun. I had my popcorn out and everything.

Also, I'm saving all the Nacken pictures because apparently I'm going to need a BIG BAG OF STRAPS once it arrives...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

canuck1977 said:


> Well that was fun. I had my popcorn out and everything.
> 
> Also, I'm saving all the Nacken pictures because apparently I'm going to need a BIG BAG OF STRAPS once it arrives...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm already starting to collect and make mine. Holloween will be here before you know it. Can't be too prepared.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Not my best work (did it very quickly) but a few shots for your entertainment. @HWA you should stick to the snarky remarks and leave the photography to others


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Not my best work (did it very quickly) but a few shots for your entertainment. @HWA you should stick to the snarky remarks and leave the photography to others
> 
> View attachment 8350114
> 
> ...


Sweet pictures! And I really like those macros! Keep them coming! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Those are great pics. Are you lighting them or is that ambient? Think I'm going to have to break out the Photek instead of finding a spot near the window.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

wittyphrase said:


> Those are great pics. Are you lighting them or is that ambient? Think I'm going to have to break out the Photek instead of finding a spot near the window.


Ambient light by the window with a bouncer on the left side.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Yeah, I just went and placed an order for the Santa Cruz as well. Ugh, Doc, feel free to ban me, lock my account, just do something to stop me from ordering more. I clearly have no self control.
> 
> If I have to start e-mailing you and annoying you I will. This madness has to end!
> 
> When will the professional photos of the Amphion come out? Wait, what am I asking you? I don't want to see any more photos of these watches.


Your death spiral of gradually ordering all the models is my favorite thing about a Chris Vail pre-order, Bill. b-)


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Your death spiral of gradually ordering all the models is my favorite thing about a Chris Vail pre-order, Bill. b-)


Right? I hate preorders! Not because of the wait but because evil Chris Vail is now producing several models within a single pre-order and the models I originally didn't order just sit there calling my name out. Eventually, I give in and start picking them off one-by-one.

Thankfully, I'm not too excited about the textured dial or the Nacken Vintage would have been my first one!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Ambient light by the window with a bouncer on the left side.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


How big is the bouncer? 6'5" 320?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Right? I hate preorders! Not because of the wait but because evil Chris Vail is now producing several models within a single pre-order and the models I originally didn't order just sit there calling my name out. Eventually, I give in and start picking them off one-by-one.
> 
> Thankfully, I'm not too excited about the textured dial or the Nacken Vintage would have been my first one!


.......you wait, you'll have just taken delivery of your new NTH sub and Doc will go and announce the next model for you to pre-order!


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> .......you wait, you'll have just taken delivery of your new NTH sub and Doc will go and announce the next model for you to pre-order!


That's exactly my fear - he's already made it clear earlier back in this thread that he's already working on the next model in the Nth lineup and I'm terrified that he's going to post it and hook me in again - I'll have to dump ALL the rest of my watches with the exception of some family watches to make some serious space in my rotation.....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Marcos: haters gonna hate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

appophylite said:


> That's exactly my fear - he's already made it clear earlier back in this thread that he's already working on the next model in the Nth lineup and I'm terrified that he's going to post it and hook me in again - I'll have to dump ALL the rest of my watches with the exception of some family watches to make some serious space in my rotation.....


........he's sounding more and more like a dealer. Next fix sir? Oh yes you know you want it. Feeding the kids? Don't be so stupid.........

Edit: he's got me hooked, I've got two NTH's ordered.......


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Right? I hate preorders! Not because of the wait but because evil Chris Vail is now producing several models within a single pre-order and the models I originally didn't order just sit there calling my name out. Eventually, I give in and start picking them off one-by-one.
> 
> Thankfully, I'm not too excited about the textured dial or the Nacken Vintage would have been my first one!


Uh-huh. Until the pro photos show up. Then it's all "Dammit Vail!" and "there goes my speedy fund." :-d


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Uh-huh. Until the pro photos show up. Then it's all "Dammit Vail!" and "there goes my speedy fund." :-d


Yeah, that's what I'm worried about......


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Nuke your computer from orbit. That's the best way to be safe.

I am going to do this right after this.

Erm, after I check out a few items in the sales corner and a few PMs. Oh wait, I need the PayPal info to buy.... These items don't really cost all that much money. It's not like my kids really need a dentist or go to college.

Maybe I have a problem and Doc is not helping with his addictive watches.

I may need a drastic solution.

Is there a NTH Addicts Anonymous group somewhere?



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm worried about......


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Uh-huh. Until the pro photos show up. Then it's all "Dammit Vail!" and "there goes my speedy fund." :-d


Fortunately, I acquired my speedy already - in my case, it'll likely be more like, "There goes any money I was EVER planning on spending on ANY other watches again...."


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

If I get the expected bonus for having recently passing my 20th Anniversary at work, and if it is at least double what I expect the minimum to be, I may join you all in buying a second NTH sub. If not... oh well. I guess I'll just have to be content with the beautiful Nacken Modern that I already have on the way.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Please, for the love of all that is good and holy in this world.... PLEASE no more pictures of the Nacken Modern!!! At least, not until there are more pictures of the others going around too! I've got me a Santa Cruz on Pre-order, and that was the one I liked from the get-go. More pictures of Santa Cruz PLEASE!!!

BUT

I really want me some snowflake hands!!! and that Nacken Modern is looking better and better every time there is a picture of it!


Ok.... now back to your regular programming. Marcos is going to post another Nacken Modern pic in:

3
.
.
.
2
.
.
.
1
.
.
.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

After much "struggle" for the past week, I just placed a 2nd order of NTH watch. I was thinking of having Oberon, Scorpène & Näcken. But I went with just a Näcken Modern instead.

So as it stands now, I have the following incoming in Nov/Dec.
1) Amphion Modern
2) Amphion Vintage
3) Santa Cruz
4) Näcken Modern

I went with the last one because I wanted a Tudor Pelagos but felt it was too big and too thick for my puny wrist. With a cleaner dial and bezel, this "mini Pelagos" or "Snowflake Submariner" will be perfect for me.

Now the wait begins.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> How big is the bouncer? 6'5" 320?


Not as big as you arm hair. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Not as big as you arm hair.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Ouch.....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> Marcos: haters gonna hate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My point precisely.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> Please, for the love of all that is good and holy in this world.... PLEASE no more pictures of the Nacken Modern!!! At least, not until there are more pictures of the others going around too! I've got me a Santa Cruz on Pre-order, and that was the one I liked from the get-go. More pictures of Santa Cruz PLEASE!!!
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Dang bit, sorry to disappoint you. The missus and I had an awesome Date Night at our favorite place in the city, called Cuba (@HWA & @Tonygricat) know what I'm tall NH about.

We had waaaay to many mojitos and rum to post a good picture at this point. But I promise I'll post some very soon.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just don't send the Nacken Vintage to Marcos....please.....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Figured you were drunk, Marcos! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Ah [email protected]$# it, I couldn't resist. Drunk pics



















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, the bezel is off (before you say anything Andrew) because I was timing how long it would take us on the train ride to our new home. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> Let's light up the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are evil.....pure evil to taunt us like this..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

skipwilliams said:


> You are evil.....pure evil to taunt us like this..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


? I'm just a freewill messenger spreading the awesomeness of these watches.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Imagine what the Nacken Modern would look like with a black PVD case...

Okay... Now I just may have to order a second one.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Old Wristie...enjoy marcos


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Ah [email protected]$# it, I couldn't resist. Drunk pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang Marcos!!! Your drunk pics are awesome too!..... not helping!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

It is easier to resist at the beginning than at the end! #nomoney 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

I plan on picking one of these up eventually. Anyone selling a Amphion in the future keep me in mind. How do I become one of these so called prototype testers


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> Yes, the bezel is off (before you say anything Andrew) because I was timing how long it would take us on the train ride to our new home.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I find this perfectly appropriate for drunk pics. Carry on.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Brekel said:


> It is easier to resist at the beginning than at the end! #nomoney
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's cheaper to just give in at the beginning.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Can I briefly sidebar to ask more about a good Cuban restaurant? I could use a change of pace from Victor's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Well good morning everyone










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Well good morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning??? I'm passed the midpoint of my day! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> Good morning??? I'm passed the midpoint of my day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm making dinner already..........


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Evil. Just plain evil.



EL_GEEk said:


> Well good morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Well good morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning??? I'm passed the midpoint of my day! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

It was a long night 😛 Good thing for me is that work doesn't start until 7PM tonight. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Cuba, in the Village. 222 Thompson (between west 3rd and Blecker) Mon-Fri 4-7 Happy hour is awesome. The vaca frita is to die for.



wittyphrase said:


> Can I briefly sidebar to ask more about a good Cuban restaurant? I could use a change of pace from Victor's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Back to the regular program:

















Seriously, 11.5mm!!!!!!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> Seriously, 11.5mm!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 8362530


That's the money shot right there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

Is the Santa Cruz bezel going to be so blue in the final run? 
Are we still doing suggestions? Can it be the same shade as the blue commander? 

...

Please?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

^^^^watch out for the insta-ban button!


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Every time I see the Nacken Modern proto... my inner voice says "and imagine how much MORE amazing it's going to look with the white-framed hands". 

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

That watch/strap combo looks so good. I am getting excited about how low profile the watch is.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Perhaps being instabanned would not be a bad thing. Seriously.



cowboys5sb1997 said:


> ^^^^watch out for the insta-ban button!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

I had a dream last night that I went to order another nth and the page said sold out, better luck next time! 

***** doc your infiltrating my mind now. Is the nth going to be my kick? BWAAAAAAAAAAA

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Ah [email protected]$# it, I couldn't resist. Drunk pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EL_GEEk said:


> Well good morning everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Doc, hire this drunk man! Imagine if he's fully sober in the afternoon. :-!


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Who has the Nacken Vintage Black proto right now?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

mralastor said:


> Who has the Nacken Vintage Black proto right now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I believe EL_GEEk has it right now in NYC.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

mralastor said:


> Who has the Nacken Vintage Black proto right now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The only prototypes that are on tour are he V1 Nacken Modern and Oberon. I believe Scorpene may be making its rounds soon as well. The V2 prototypes will be with the pro photographer for the next couple weeks or so IIRC.

You guys need to pay attention... And get those waistcoats ready for the next model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> You guys need to pay attention... And get those waistcoats ready for the next model.


Finally doc is listening to the people and doing steampunk pocket watches


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

What are you talking about? Doc has always been one to listen to the crowd!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> You guys need to pay attention... And get those waistcoats ready for the next model.


It's also trying to get our 2nd and 3rd mortgages lined up too!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I have the Nacken Modern. Here are some more shots of the Proto v1 on the vanilla scented rubber strap (which is EXTREMELY comfortable by the way)

















But this is my favorite combo so far:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> View attachment 8377210


I would say the texture was nailed. 

















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

docvail said:


> View attachment 8377178
> 
> 
> View attachment 8377186
> ...


Noooooooooo!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Yessss!!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

blistering hot!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> View attachment 8377210


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


>


No..no...no
She's talking about the Santa Cruz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> View attachment 8377202
> 
> View attachment 8377210


Fantastic Doc, just reinforced my decision to go for the vintage blue........

........colour looks amazing on the bezel |>


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Fantastic Doc, just reinforced my decision to go for the vintage blue........
> 
> ........colour looks amazing on the bezel |>


It's definitely among my favorite versions, and likely to become a part of the permanent collection.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> It's definitely among my favorite versions, and likely to become a part of the permanent collection.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


..........test drive of the blue in good Ole blighty then doc? I'm free (or very cheap......) all summer.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm having a hard time telling by the pics on the site, are the Nacken modern hands white? I'm reconsidering a preorder, haven't paid attention for a while. Originally was looking at Scorpene. 

I see see the sample photos on this thread that are obviously SS, but I can't find a specific "the hands will be" mention.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

velvet396 said:


> I'm having a hard time telling by the pics on the site, are the Nacken modern hands white? I'm reconsidering a preorder, haven't paid attention for a while. Originally was looking at Scorpene.
> 
> I see see the sample photos on this thread that are obviously SS, but I can't find a specific "the hands will be" mention.


White.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> White.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My sixth search "revision" and finally found docs post from last week. Thank you sir.

sorry to bring it up.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Damn it! I was afraid to see better pics of the Nacken Vintage Black. Thanks for the great pics Chris.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I can't not say this any longer. I believe I will regret my decision to go with Vintage Black over Vintage Blue. But I'm still solid on the SC call - which was the only one I was interested in since the renders came out and I'm sure the Vintage Black will be great. (just not blue)

Fantastic job all around, Doc.

****EDIT: just want to edit this and clearly say I'm sticking with my original purchase of the Vintage Black through delivery.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> I can't not say this any longer. I believe I will regret my decision to go with Vintage Black over Vintage Blue. But I'm still solid on the SC call - which was the only one I was interested in since the renders came out and I'm sure the Vintage Black will be great. (just not blue)
> 
> Fantastic job all around, Doc.


Cheers, Chris.

I'll try to post more pics up tomorrow.

G'night, gentlemen.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn. Still happy with my choice of vintage black. Go Cavs, despite the long odds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

docvail said:


> It's definitely among my favorite versions, and likely to become a part of the permanent collection.


That comment and the pics affirm my choice of vintage blue! But if it's always available then it won't be as rare and special.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> That comment and the pics affirm my choice of vintage blue! But if it's always available then it won't be as rare and special.


I meant my personal collection.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

CMFord said:


> I can't not say this any longer. I believe I will regret my decision to go with Vintage Black over Vintage Blue. But I'm still solid on the SC call - which was the only one I was interested in since the renders came out and I'm sure the Vintage Black will be great. (just not blue)


I'm wavering over the exact opposite feeling - I'm thinking the blue on the vintage blue looks just a little too zingy, while the vintage black looks interestingly faded and aged. Want to swap? 



CMFord said:


> Fantastic job all around, Doc.


+1


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I am currently in possession of the original Oberon prototype v1 so I thought it only fair that I do a quick review and a comparison to my other submariner style watches, an Alpha and an Invicta.










My initial reaction to the Oberon was how impressed I was with its presence on the wrist. It looks and feels great and wears very comfortable. Admittedly I am more of a bracelet fan and have never got on with rubber, however this vanilla scented strap is soft and feels comfortable on my 7.5' wrist.










The build of the case is solid and I am really impressed with the thickness of the case and the bezel. My Alpha and Invicta have thick cases and thin bezels which are relatively hard to grip and turn. The Oberon has no such issues! It is very tactile to the touch and is easy to grip and turn, with just the right amount of torque. I love the 120 clicks and the overall fell of it compared to all my other bezel watches.










The insert and the lume are also much better quality than the flimsy looking Aluminium of the Alpha and the Invicta.

When it comes to the movement and the crown the 9015 is more accurate out of the box and the sweep is smoother, but you would expect that over an NH35 and the Seagull due to the higher beat rate. However using the crown on the Oberon is smooth as precise. Again, it is all about feel and this watch really does play to your senses.










And then we get to the dial! This is where the Oberon really stamps it's quality! The waffle dial is a wonder to behold in the flesh. My iPhone does not do it justice, and neither do my photography skills. If this is anything to go by then all of the different designs will be very impressive indeed.



















Overall, this watch is a winner in my eyes. It is well made and wonderfully tactile. The designs are all classics and I would highly recommend that you add one to your collection.

PS: As an extra point of note here is a lume comparison with a Monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^Cheers, Sam!




This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

If I were doing product photography I would put the watches in front of totally absurd, but suggestive backdrops. Like rest that Amphion atop a stack of pancakes. 

Hmm. Photo project!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Hmm ... I wonder whether I should have bought another spare Amphion Modern.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

wittyphrase said:


> If I were doing product photography I would put the watches in front of totally absurd, but suggestive backdrops. Like rest that Amphion atop a stack of pancakes.
> 
> Hmm. Photo project!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you said, "suggestive", I thought you were going in an entirely different direction with your post.

Did not expect to end with pancakes.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

It's DUELING NÄCKENS!!!

















That's actually all I've got (at least for now). You win the duel, Marcos.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mmm. Those white hands look good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really does look better with the white trim. Great job sir.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Beautiful. T'was the right call. I'd love to know if it was one of the peanut gallery suggestions that made it through or something that was already in the works... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Damnit I just ordered a third 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austonianboy (Dec 3, 2015)

tavo2311 said:


> Damnit I just ordered a third
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am trying very hard not to order another one...Blue Vintage or Amphion Modern to go with my Nacken Modern....

I am very happy with my first choice..but why have one when you can have two?

Really nice job Doc...the white really ties it all together.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

docvail said:


> When you said, "suggestive", I thought you were going in an entirely different direction with your post.
> 
> Did not expect to end with pancakes.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


That's what makes it such an effective advertising technique!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just buy another one and get it over with. 

These will never be as inexpensive as they are right now. While there will be those who flip theirs later on and you might get a deal on one, you'll be on the outside looking in as we are all opening these bad boys up! 


Just do it!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

wittyphrase said:


> That's what makes it such an effective advertising technique!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For watches, you mean?

Or pancakes?

It makes me curious what goes on in your kitchen.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tavo2311 said:


> Damnit I just ordered a third
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

That one puts you over the $1,000 mark, which means you'll get 5% off the whole order.

I smell refund!






Fun Fact: This video works on many levels here, given my frequent mention of chips and salsa.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> View attachment 8386378


I can't wait for mine. After seeing these wonderful photos, I know I made the right choice.

I love the Tudor Pelagos, but don't like the price....or the size. The Näcken Modern is just right and should be a much better fit for my 6.5" wrists.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> It's DUELING NÄCKENS!!!
> 
> View attachment 8386874
> 
> ...


Nice. Now send them over so I van take some shots of those sweet white hands.

Kidding, I know they are going to the pro photographer

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Damn those nacken pics are tight


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not a bracelet person. That being said, the instant my Scorpene arrives the unworn bracelet will be for sale.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> I'm not a bracelet person. That being said, the instant my Scorpene arrives the unworn bracelet will be for sale.


Do what you want with it, but my hunch is that whatever you get for the bracelet will be less than what you won't get if you decide to sell the watch later, but don't have the bracelet anymore.

In case that makes more sense in my head than it does reading it, a numerical example:

$40 - what you might get for the bracelet.

$400 - what you might get for the watch without the bracelet.

$500 - what you might have gotten for the watch if it had the bracelet.

$80-$90 - what I'll probably charge for the bracelets.

$h1t - what you'll be saying when you realize what you did to yourself when you sold the bracelet.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Honestly. .I don't buy many watches without a bracelet. .straps and mesh are easily available ...but a tight fitting nice bracelet is priceless. .


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I like bracelets, but I can just never find the perfect fit. Idk. Maybe I'm talking out my rear at this point. The watch itself is totally beautiful. And I believe my flipping days are over.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> I like bracelets, but I can just never find the perfect fit. Idk. Maybe I'm talking out my rear at this point. The watch itself is totally beautiful. And I believe my flipping days are over.


Don't get me wrong. .I wear straps too. .bust mostly in winter or cool weather


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> I like bracelets, but I can just never find the perfect fit. Idk. Maybe I'm talking out my rear at this point. The watch itself is totally beautiful. And I believe my flipping days are over.


I get it. I wear my watches a little loose, so I don't typically have problems getting a comfortable fit.

While working on the NTH subs, some of the guys I was speaking with mentioned their dissatisfaction with many bracelets, even those with micro-adjustment clasps. I briefly considered a ratcheting clasp, but decided against it because of the added cost, and because some people find them uncomfortable.

Ultimately, we decided the best compromise would be to use the standard double-locking clasp with micro-adjustments, but also to add two half-links to the bracelet, which should provide much better ability to customize the fit.

Even so, some guys just don't like bracelets. To those I say, cool, buy a strap (from me, preferably), but don't sell the bracelet separately. Leave it wrapped, take it off, stick it in the box, and get top dollar if you ever flip the watch.

I mean, I hope you never flip it, but I know many will, and you're not doing either of us any favors if you sell it for $50 and a box of broken hammers.

That's not helping anybody.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

True. That's just like in all honesty, if I had the room on my credit card I'd order one of your Spectres.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

I am going to have a hard time deciding between the Amphion Modern and Vintage.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Battou62 said:


> I am going to have a hard time deciding between the Amphion Modern and Vintage.


I went with the vintage. The indices/lume on the commanders is a similar (same?) color and I'm very impressed with the look. It really looks aged but modern performance aka bright as #&£!*

I'm also a bracelet or NATO/perlon guy. Only one watch I wear regularly is on leather or rubber. In the winter a few more will be on straps but they aren't often my first choice.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> I get it. I wear my watches a little loose, so I don't typically have problems getting a comfortable fit.
> 
> While working on the NTH subs, some of the guys I was speaking with mentioned their dissatisfaction with many bracelets, even those with micro-adjustment clasps. I briefly considered a ratcheting clasp, but decided against it because of the added cost, and because some people find them uncomfortable.
> 
> Ultimately, we decided the best compromise would be to use the standard double-locking clasp with micro-adjustments, but also to add two half-links to the bracelet, which should provide much better ability to customize the fit.


I'd give an extra nickel for that ratcheting clasp option


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

SaoDavi said:


> I'd give an extra nickel for that ratcheting clasp option


I'd have to agree. My top preference is bracelet but as I'm getting older I find myself swelling up towards the end of the day  ... especially if traveling, and have found that my bracelets get a bit tight so that a quick micro adjustment would be awesome.

Having said that it seems that it adds bulk and may decrease comfort in general so there's no right/wrong answer here...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Battou62 said:


> I am going to have a hard time deciding between the Amphion Modern and Vintage.





accidentalsuccess said:


> I went with the vintage. The indices/lume on the commanders is a similar (same?) color and I'm very impressed with the look. It really looks aged but modern performance aka bright as #&£!*
> 
> I'm also a bracelet or NATO/perlon guy. Only one watch I wear regularly is on leather or rubber. In the winter a few more will be on straps but they aren't often my first choice.


My first MilSub homage is Steinhart OVM.








Second is Aramar Arctic Patrol.








Third is Tiger Concept MilSub.








So far, OVM seems to the best MilSub homage, at least to me.

I had my doubts between the Amphion Modern & Vintage. In the end, I went for both, as I am a bit of a MilSub junkie. 

Hopefully, both Amphion beauties will be on my wrist before Christmas, and pose some threat to my OVM. :-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


HOT [email protected]!!! The wait is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew I made the right choice!

Awesome Doc! Thanks! This looks stunning! SUPER EXCITED!!!


----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)

docvail said:


> [...]
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Great to see my choice to be confirmed by these awesome pics doc. Thank you!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The Santa Cruz was my first choice when the the renders came out. Was a little shaky before preorder date however the real pics of the watch sealed it for me. Really like that one. Naken Modern was a last minute decision that I am glad I decided in favor of. The renders for these really do not do the real thing justice.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> The Santa Cruz was my first choice when the the renders came out. Was a little shaky before preorder date however the real pics of the watch sealed it for me. Really like that one. Naken Modern was a last minute decision that I am glad I decided in favor of. The renders for these really do not do the real thing justice.


They never do, no fault of Rusty's, who is more capable than you'd know if you only saw me beating him up all the time. I only give him a hard time because he's my bro.

Photos are better, but even then, you don't really get the full effect.

It's a challenge for me to get people to have faith in the final product when we're in pre-production. I quickly lose patience with the deep-dive discussions into the minutiae (not one of my better qualities). Hopefully people who have received one of my watches already can understand, and they'll stick up for me when I look like a jerk.

I understand people not wanting to fork over hundreds of dollars without being sure of what they'll get, or exactly when, but after 7 design-to-delivery cycles, the process has become fairly predictable - lots of doubt early on, high drama during early pre-order, at least a month of delays during production, less than ideal shipping execution (blame the couriers and customs officials), followed by lots of people saying, "better than expected, pics don't do it justice", and a few saying, "meh, not quite what I was hoping for."

I suspect it's that way for most micros. We're simultaneously under-dogs and over-achievers.

I try to remind myself to be happy the party is always growing, and not lose patience when the new arrivals ask me what's in the dip for the 47th time.

It's sour cream and heroin. Have some. Just leave your wallet with me.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


.........and there is the money shot. Nice Doc, very nice |>.


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

docvail said:


>


Ugh, October can't come soon enough...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

D****, I must resist....must resist.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Sour cream and heroin......

The hits just keep on coming!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> I try to remind myself to be happy the party is always growing, and not lose patience when the new arrivals ask me what's in the dip for the 47th time.
> 
> It's sour cream and heroin. Have some. Just leave your wallet with me.


As I've said before, if this watch thing doesn't work, you have a career as a stand up comedian waiting for you.

Half the the reason I come here is to read snarky comments and humor, especially from Doc.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

docvail said:


>


[Insert George Takei "Oh My" face gif] (aintnobodygottimefodat)


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 1, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> .........and there is the money shot. Nice Doc, very nice |>.


Like many, this was the piece that grabbed my attention... ordered some others that stole my attention first, but still haven't pulled the trigger here.

Why not? wtf is wrong with me. Money shot indeed.

Can someone just double dare me so I can have an excuse to get this over with?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Like many, this was the piece that grabbed my attention... ordered some others that stole my attention first, but still haven't pulled the trigger here.
> 
> Why not? wtf is wrong with me. Money shot indeed.
> 
> Can someone just double dare me so I can have an excuse to get this over with?


I dare you. Don't think you'll do it! So I double dare you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Like many, this was the piece that grabbed my attention... ordered some others that stole my attention first, but still haven't pulled the trigger here.
> 
> Why not? wtf is wrong with me. Money shot indeed.
> 
> Can someone just double dare me so I can have an excuse to get this over with?


How about this instead; just buy it, you know you want it and you know that if you don't come October when everyone is flashing these around you'll hate yourself. You'll end up on a spiral of depression about it, so buy it to save yourself therapy fees.........

Did that help?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Listen, you fake wannabe Batman punk. If you really had a shred of Bruce Wayne in you, you'd have bought it long ago. Quit wastin' our time.

Take your double-dare and shove it...

.

.

.

.

.

.

let us know when you get the confirmation email from doc.



Bruce Wayne said:


> Like many, this was the piece that grabbed my attention... ordered some others that stole my attention first, but still haven't pulled the trigger here.
> 
> Why not? wtf is wrong with me. Money shot indeed.
> 
> Can someone just double dare me so I can have an excuse to get this over with?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 1, 2013)

hwa said:


> Listen, you fake wannabe Batman punk. If you really had a shred of Bruce Wayne in you, you'd have bought it long ago. Quit wastin' our time.
> 
> Take your double-dare and shove it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

The Oberon doesn't fit the bill cause it has merc hands and the Santa Cruz wouldn't get that much wear. 
The Oberon doesn't fit the bill cause it has merc hands and the Santa Cruz wouldn't get that much wear. 
The Oberon doesn't fit the bill cause it has merc hands and the Santa Cruz wouldn't get that much wear. 
The Oberon doesn't fit the bill cause it has merc hands and the Santa Cruz wouldn't get that much wear. 
The Oberon doesn't fit the bill cause it has merc hands and the Santa Cruz wouldn't get that much wear.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> The Oberon doesn't fit the bill cause it has merc hands and the Santa Cruz wouldn't get that much wear.
> The Oberon doesn't fit the bill cause it has merc hands and the Santa Cruz wouldn't get that much wear.
> The Oberon doesn't fit the bill cause it has merc hands and the Santa Cruz wouldn't get that much wear.
> The Oberon doesn't fit the bill cause it has merc hands and the Santa Cruz wouldn't get that much wear.
> The Oberon doesn't fit the bill cause it has merc hands and the Santa Cruz wouldn't get that much wear.


Keep telling yourself that. Or get one of each, like I did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 1, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> I dare you. Don't think you'll do it! So I double dare you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Hornet99 said:


> How about this instead; just buy it, you know you want it and you know that if you don't come October when everyone is flashing these around you'll hate yourself. You'll end up on a spiral of depression about it, so buy it to save yourself therapy fees.........
> 
> Did that help?











I feel better now, and still happy with price. Meant to be I guess...

Now, what was that about sour cream and heroin? Is this free or is there a charge for that too?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Cheers Batman! 
You won't regret it!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

el_duderino04 said:


> Ugh, October can't come soon enough...


Obviously, you're not a golfer...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Apologies in advance, but I'm not going to scan 14,000 posts and the first informative post doesn't seem to contain this information --

Does the Modern Nacken come with a date wheel? I vaguely remember the Doc saying that one of the Nankeens at least didn't have the date wheel option even though it's presented as an option on the website. Which ones come with or without?

And Doc -- at the risk of being permabanned, or the subject of your witty posts, the next iteration of whatever you are creating -- do a sunburst blue dial. That's all.

TIA.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Vintage Blue Nacken has no date wheel coz it's blue and matching the colour would be prohibitively expensive


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

That's the one! So the black vintage and the modern Nacken have dates. Ok. Good to know.

Thanks!



wromg said:


> Vintage Blue Nacken has no date wheel coz it's blue and matching the colour would be prohibitively expensive


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Modern and black vintage have date option. Want sunburst? Orthos 2.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

hwa said:


> Or get one of each, like I did.


Guilty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Last time I checked orange was not the new blue.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Last time I checked orange was not the new blue.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks. Don't know how i
missed that. I'll check it out.



taike said:


>


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> D****, I must resist....must resist.


Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated. You will become one with the NTH.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Now I remember why I didn't get the Orthos. Too big for me at 42. 

Dark blue sunburst dial with 40 mm. That's the ticket.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Now I remember why I didn't get the Orthos. Too big for me at 42.
> 
> Dark blue sunburst dial with 40 mm. That's the ticket.


40mm.

Blue.

Close enough.

























#NotTakingRequestsThisWeek(Ever)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not quite but a good effort.

For whatever reason, I don't like the case and the dial color. I don't like Smurf blue like the new Pelagos. I like dark blue sunburst dials.

Oh well.



docvail said:


> 40mm.
> 
> Blue.
> 
> ...


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



Tanjecterly said:


> Nankeens


Moar Nankeens!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Not quite but a good effort.
> 
> For whatever reason, I don't like the case and the dial color. I don't like Smurf blue like the new Pelagos. I like dark blue sunburst dials.
> 
> Oh well.


Almost done with my double IPA bomber, so I'll give you the borealis response:

These watches aren't for you. Your preorder canceled. Money refunded. Blacklisted.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

taike said:


> Almost done with my double IPA bomber, so I'll give you the borealis response:
> 
> These watches aren't for you. Your preorder canceled. Money refunded. Blacklisted.


If that actually happened they're my new favorite micro brand.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, I kept on going round and round and round over the three different Nackens (excuse me, Nankeens). I finally settled on the Nankeen Modern thanks to the date wheel and the excellent pictures provided by El Geek, tempter extraordinaire. I ordered one this morning. So I have the Oberon and the Nankeen Modern.

I knew that I just wouldn't be able to forgive myself this October when people were sporting their new NTH subs. 

And of course, the wife springs on me the surprise that we are going shopping for an expensive item ("for the house"). Talk about bad timing. 

So, Doc, excellent pal you are, if you have any discounts to give out for 2 orders, please share!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> So, Doc, excellent pal you are, if you have any discounts to give out for 2 orders, please share!


Doc is SUCH an excellent pal that he has already SIGNIFICANTLY discounted BOTH watches for you!!!!!! Go back and check the actual prices he intends to charge for them and compare those to what he charged you.

Now, after that, don't you think it's only polite to thank Doc for the pretty awesome deal he gave you?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Talking mainly about shipping costs, dude. Although I will take whatever monetary bone he has.



CMFord said:


> Doc is SUCH an excellent pal that he has already SIGNIFICANTLY discounted BOTH watches for you!!!!!! Go back and check the actual prices he intends to charge for them and compare those to what he charged you.
> 
> Now, after that, don't you think it's only polite to thank Doc for the pretty awesome deal he gave you?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Would be interesting to know how many have sold now and how many are actually left.......


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

After seeing the pics of the Nacken with the white hands, I am wavering between it and the Amphion.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Well, I kept on going round and round and round over the three different Nackens (excuse me, Nankeens). I finally settled on the Nankeen Modern thanks to the date wheel and the excellent pictures provided by El Geek, tempter extraordinaire. I ordered one this morning. So I have the Oberon and the Nankeen Modern.
> 
> I knew that I just wouldn't be able to forgive myself this October when people were sporting their new NTH subs.
> 
> ...


I just combined the orders and sent you a partial refund.

If you go for a third, you'll get an additional 5% off all of them.

Just sayin'...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Well, I kept on going round and round and round over the three different Nackens (excuse me, Nankeens). I finally settled on the Nankeen Modern thanks to the date wheel and the excellent pictures provided by El Geek, tempter extraordinaire. I ordered one this morning. So I have the Oberon and the Nankeen Modern.
> 
> I knew that I just wouldn't be able to forgive myself this October when people were sporting their new NTH subs.
> 
> ...


Happy to be an enabler.

Now Doc, where my commission?

Oh, and even though this isnot the final version, here are more tempting pics for those of you who are still on the fence.

Remember, if you order because you saw my pics, mentioned El_Geek when placing the order and doc will take your money and send you a Kick @SS watch when they are released ?



















"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't forget this angle...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Don't forget this angle...


Who Dat!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Remember, if you order because you saw my pics, mentioned El_Geek when placing the order and doc will take your money and send you a Kick @SS watch when they are released &#55357;&#56846;


I tried this and received a message back - immediately mind you - saying:

These watches aren't for you. Your preorder canceled. Money refunded. Blacklisted.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> I tried this and received a message back - immediately mind you - saying:
> 
> These watches aren't for you. Your preorder canceled. Money refunded. Blacklisted.


It's the copy/paste school of customer service.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

docvail said:


> It's the copy/paste school of customer service.


That quote is going to become the mantra of every self-respecting micro brand proprietor before long...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> That quote is going to become the mantra of every self-respecting micro brand proprietor before long...


I thought I was the only one doing it. Like I was the "bad boy" of micro-brands. If everyone else starts doing it I'll have to find some new way to make people understand how much I don't like it when people screw with me.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh, apologies for the multiple messages, but I never knew about that 5% discount for orders over $1,000 before - and I just read the FAQ to make sure it was there (seriously!). And now, well, DAMN SON - I just went and ordered me a Vintage Blue so I am guaranteed to get one for a steal. I mean, a deal. 

So...that's 1 Sc, 1 Vintage Black, and 1 Vintage Blue coming in October. I'll have to intercept that package before the wife gets it.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Oh, apologies for the multiple messages, but I never knew about that 5% discount for orders over $1,000 before - and I just read the FAQ to make sure it was there (seriously!). And now, well, DAMN SON - I just went and ordered me a Vintage Blue so I am guaranteed to get one for a steal. I mean, a deal.
> 
> So...that's 1 Sc, 1 Vintage Black, and 1 Vintage Blue coming in October. I'll have to intercept that package before the wife gets it.


Sour cream and heroin.

Yes, I've got plenty of chips. Have all the dip you like.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

CMFord said:


> I tried this and received a message back - immediately mind you - saying:
> 
> These watches aren't for you. Your preorder canceled. Money refunded. Blacklisted.


Weird. It has worked with everyone else. Maybe Doc doesn't like you 😛😎

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

If I do this, I will have to become best friends with my local Red Cross and donate lots of blood. Just sayin'.

Is it October yet?



docvail said:


> I just combined the orders and sent you a partial refund.
> 
> If you go for a third, you'll get an additional 5% off all of them.
> 
> Just sayin'...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I for one am esctatic about both September and October. In September/October I am expecting my Blue Deaumar Ensign, which is a hell of a watch. I got to play with a prototype of it. Then in October/November I am expecting my NTH Scorpene. Maybe at that point I'll give away my Monster idk.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Weird. It has worked with everyone else. Maybe Doc doesn't like you 😛😎
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK












Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Oh, apologies for the multiple messages, but I never knew about that 5% discount for orders over $1,000 before - and I just read the FAQ to make sure it was there (seriously!). And now, well, DAMN SON - I just went and ordered me a Vintage Blue so I am guaranteed to get one for a steal. I mean, a deal.
> 
> So...that's 1 Sc, 1 Vintage Black, and 1 Vintage Blue coming in October. I'll have to intercept that package before the wife gets it.


Order consolidated. Refund sent via PayPal.

Let's see...Santa Cruz at $400 (level 1), Näcken - Vintage, Black at $400 (level 2), and Näcken - Vintage, Blue at $450 (level 4).

Get free shipping 'cause the order is over $800, take 5% off all of them 'cause you're over $1,000...average price = $395.83, before any store credits or coupon codes applied.

Yup. Like I said, first 400 pieces will go for about $400 on average, $200-$225 below final, in-stock retail.

Who's next for the "NTH Hat-trick" club?


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Are you psychic? Realizing I could get them all for less than $400 on average was the exact point I went for it tonight. And the average is lower thanks to reward points, a store credit, and coupon that were all applied.

Now, the reward points from this order will carry on to my next with you...when will it stop!

When will the sour cream and heroin train reach the end of the line?



docvail said:


> Order consolidated. Refund sent via PayPal.
> 
> Let's see...Santa Cruz at $400 (level 1), Näcken - Vintage, Black at $400 (level 2), and Näcken - Vintage, Blue at $450 (level 4).
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

As jocular as we all are, a hat trick of this magnitude will likely result in many of us getting exsanguinated or defenestrated by our wives.



docvail said:


> Who's next for the "NTH Hat-trick" club?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Are you psychic? Realizing I could get them all for less than $400 on average was the exact point I went for it tonight. And the average is lower thanks to reward points, a store credit, and coupon that were all applied.
> 
> Now, the reward points from this order will carry on to my next with you...when will it stop!
> 
> When will the sour cream and heroin train reach the end of the line?


Just as soon as we run out of heroin.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Not quite the hat trick but Nacken Blue on order. 

Could be a Gordie Howe (RIP) hat trick. 

Goal: Amphion Modern
Assist: Nacken Blue
Fight: with the wife when she finds out how much of our money doc's relieved me of in the past year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

docvail said:


> Order consolidated. Refund sent via PayPal.
> 
> Let's see...Santa Cruz at $400 (level 1), Näcken - Vintage, Black at $400 (level 2), and Näcken - Vintage, Blue at $450 (level 4).
> 
> ...









That'd be.....*Me*. I'll take up your 'NTH Hat-Trick' offer....

Now a _Vintage Amphion_ will be joining the _Amphion Modern_ and the _Scorpene_.....

If anyone needs a kidney, it is possible that the _'Lady Who Lets Me Live With Her' _might have one of mine on Chinese eBay --

If you bid on it, its old but hasn't been abused (too much....) ;-)

(At least I'll have several months to get 'my story' squared away.... ) :-d:-d

|>|>


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> View attachment 8413682
> That'd be.....*Me*. I'll take up your 'NTH Hat-Trick' offer....
> 
> Now a _Vintage Amphion_ will be joining the _Amphion Modern_ and the _Scorpene_.....
> ...


Boom.

$395.42 average for the 3.

The sour cream is working...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Order consolidated. Refund sent via PayPal.
> 
> Let's see...Santa Cruz at $400 (level 1), Näcken - Vintage, Black at $400 (level 2), and Näcken - Vintage, Blue at $450 (level 4).
> 
> ...


Don't even think about it buddy! I'm already swimming in my watches like Scrooge McDuck with the money in his vault...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

docvail said:


> Just as soon as we run out of heroin.


Keep cutting it with the sour cream...change the ratio and it will be a while before people realize it. Heck, may as well do this before you run out of the heroin.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

If this upsets my wife then I guess she'll be REALLY angry when I give her the diamond necklace my jeweler is working on now. It's being made to match the engagement and wedding rings I had him make for her 13 years ago and the plan is to give it to her when she's finally completed her Ph.D. this December. The necklace is costing far more than my three NTH's.

Gotta keep things in perspective and understand everyone deserves something that's just for them sometimes.



Tanjecterly said:


> As jocular as we all are, a hat trick of this magnitude will likely result in many of us getting exsanguinated or defenestrated by our wives.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> As jocular as we all are, a hat trick of this magnitude will likely result in many of us getting exsanguinated or defenestrated by our wives.


Exanguination may take too long for them, we'll like get eviscerated and then promptly defenestrated. Much faster and "less to clean up"! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

CMFord said:


> everyone deserves something that's just for them sometimes.


something...or 3


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

3. Hah. As if anybody hanging around here has only 3. Classic rhetoric, really: just keep narrowing the definitions so you only have to answer honestly, "just the one, dear, just the one."


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

But they'll all come in one package thanks to Doc's combined shipping.



imagwai said:


> something...or 3


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

CMFord said:


> But they'll all come in one package thanks to Doc's combined shipping.


If I order more than the one I already have in the hopper, I'll have to change the ship to address as well. It will be much safer to ship them to work instead of home. That way I can trickle them into the house one at a time. Then my answer can be, "Oh, this old thing? I've had it for months Honey."

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I do the same thing. Unfortunately. The things we do to make us happy!



LifeTrekker said:


> If I order more than the one I already have in the hopper, I'll have to change the ship to address as well. It will be much safer to ship them to work instead of home. That way I can trickle them into the house one at a time. Then my answer can be, "Oh, this old thing? I've had it for months Honey."
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I do the same thing. Unfortunately. The things we do to make us happy!


.......don't you mean the things we do to not upset the boss?!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Just got a strap delivered to put on the nacken modern once summer hits. Yes, the summer of 2017. Nothing wrong with being prepared eh?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Double post again......


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> Just got a strap delivered to put on the nacken modern once summer hits. Yes, the summer of 2017. Nothing wrong with being prepared eh?


So, you gonna show us the strap, or what?

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> Just got a strap delivered to put on the nacken modern once summer hits. Yes, the summer of 2017. Nothing wrong with being prepared eh?


Which one? I'm looking for strap inspiration for the Nacken Modern also.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

CMFord said:


> But they'll all come in one package thanks to Doc's combined shipping.


Yeah, if you dont have them sent to work like I do, Doc should offer to send them one at a time at different intervals and still have combined shipping. It's the least he can do.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Yeah, if you dont have them sent to work like I do, Doc should offer to send them one at a time at different intervals and still have combined shipping. It's the least he can do.


I'd take it even further. He should offer a buy one, get one free....or better yet, a buy one, get two free deal.

That would solve most of our problems...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm too lazy to do the math but, with his rewards system, you can technically buy x watches and get the next one free...



ILiveOnWacker said:


> I'd take it even further. He should offer a buy one, get one free....or better yet, a buy one, get two free deal.
> 
> That would solve most of our problems...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dudes: if you buy three at $400 each, thats one free ... Thank you, doc, for preorder pricing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

LifeTrekker said:


> So, you gonna show us the strap, or what?
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_





canuck1977 said:


> Which one? I'm looking for strap inspiration for the Nacken Modern also.


Felt a little odd about posting a naked strap without the naked fiddler to go with it. 
Just one of these black tropics.

Pic is just one off the web, mine came with thinner keepers.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

canuck1977 said:


> Which one? I'm looking for strap inspiration for the Nacken Modern also.


Hirsch Liberty 









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

You guys realize a Tudor is $3500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

EdShults said:


> You guys realize a Tudor is $3500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Yup!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the Tudor is made by Rolex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

EdShults said:


> And the Tudor is made by Rolex
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I read that somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I think I read that somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


K!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

LOL!
Gotta wonder who's trolling who. 

Sent from my 's .


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

Just thinking about all those Chinese parts whirring around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Any more takers on that 5% discount before I go watch some TV? Just add that third watch and - BOOM! - make it rain. 

Just crunched some numbers. Average price paid for an NTH so far is still only $391. 

Where are my financial planners? Anyone feel like explaining the dollar-cost-averaging approach to pre-ordering watches?


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

And to the uninformed members who thought my sea dweller is a fake... Really? Chopped hands and white lume?? Get a life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

docvail said:


> Any more takers on that 5% discount before I go watch some TV? Just add that third watch and - BOOM! - make it rain.
> 
> Just crunched some numbers. Average price paid for an NTH so far is still only $391.
> 
> Where are my financial planners? Anyone feel like explaining the dollar-cost-averaging approach to pre-ordering watches?


Exactly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

For when I want a cheap watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

EdShults said:


> And to the uninformed members who thought my sea dweller is a fake... Really? Chopped hands and white lume?? Get a life
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

EdShults said:


> For when I want a cheap watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Is that a fleece sweater?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Nice. Is that a fleece sweater?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Florida man Patagonia fleece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

That explains a lot.

But if it's not a 3 Wolf Moon fleece, you're missing a trick.

Sent from my 's .


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Are you guys drunk? Save up and get REAL FELTED WOOL. 








Value appreciates greatly over time


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

You guys know that fleece sweater cost $3,500, right?

And it's made by Rolex?



ILiveOnWacker said:


> Nice. Is that a fleece sweater?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

CMFord said:


> You guys know that fleece sweater cost $3,500, right?
> 
> And it's made by Rolex?


Just my cheap watch and fleece BRO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

wromg said:


> Are you guys drunk? Save up and get REAL FELTED WOOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer cashmere...it's much softer and doesn't scratch my hairy arm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

It's kind of comical watching all you lemmings make poor decisions by ordering multiple homage watches in this thread. Guys really don't you understand? It's either fake (homage) etc or it's an investment.. For example let's spend $1500 on 3 homage watches or save a few more bucks and spend $3500 on a Tudor.. That will patina over time.. Time that you will enjoy with your friends and family.. 30 years from now someone will say: omg is that a vintage Tudor or Rolex.. Something to pass down to yours.. Again just my humble opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EdShults said:


> Just my cheap watch and fleece BRO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Settle down before I let your uncle Tim know how you've been online bragging about your Rolex collection, BRO.


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

docvail said:


> Settle down before I let your uncle Tim know how you've been online bragging about your Rolex collection, BRO.


Just wanted to make sure your creepy ass post lives on forever. .......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

docvail said:


> Settle down before I let your uncle Tim know how you've been online bragging about your Rolex collection, BRO.


Pretty sure he doesn't wear homages

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

EdShults said:


> For when I want a cheap watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Aww man. You can't show a photo of the EdShlits sweater when it was still a cat! Not cool BRO.



jelliottz said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok guys, I'm guilty too. Let's stop feeding the troll and maybe its bridge will fall on it.


----------



## xenius36 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi guys
After place an order for Nacken Modern, i'm lookin for rubber strap which is compatible with Nacken.
Is Rubber B strap for Rolex Sub will be fitted to NTH Sub?


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

Love you guys and whatever watches you wear... Another burn night for common sense!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You can have and enjoy both affordables and Tudors and Rolexes. 

Some people like wear what they want to wear and don't pay attention to what others think. 

Ive been known to wear high end watches on one wrist and an affordable (excuse me, an homage) on another simply because I can't decide which one I like on any given day. 

I don't care what you think. Have a nice life and go troll elsewhere.


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

xenius36 said:


> Hi guys
> After place an order for Nacken Modern, i'm lookin for rubber strap which is compatible with Nacken.
> Is Rubber B strap for Rolex Sub will be fitted to NTH Sub?


Probably will fit best on a Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I've heard rumors that they can live in harmony. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

It's all good.. To each his own. Doc Vail if you have done enough research to know that my uncle is a WIS and you should like to "tell" on a 40 year old man on the Internet for sharing his opinion.. God bless you if you would like his direct contact info please let me know... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

xenius36 said:


> Hi guys
> After place an order for Nacken Modern, i'm lookin for rubber strap which is compatible with Nacken.
> Is Rubber B strap for Rolex Sub will be fitted to NTH Sub?


Docvail is selling rubber straps on his website made specifically for his line of NTH watches. They are even vanilla scented and everything.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

!


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

Capt Obvious said:


> Ok guys, I'm guilty too. Let's stop feeding the troll and maybe its bridge will fall on it.


Good call, Captain. Imma just leave this here, from the "Forum Guidelines":



> 10 . Don't engage in dialogue with a troll or a spammer. Report them to the moderators or use the "report post" button located in each post.


----------



## EdShults (Aug 16, 2008)

Guys, I am going to unsubscribe from the forum. Sorry my opinion is against the norm. Good luck and wear your watches in good health.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

EdShults said:


> Guys, I am going to unsubscribe from the forum. Sorry my opinion is against the norm. Good luck and wear your watches in good health..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And to think that I missed the troll this time! Bet you're still here aren't you troll? How is your counterfeit Rolex doing?


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

EdShults said:


> You guys realize a Tudor is $3500
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, my new BBR was $3,800 after tax and an additional OEM bracelet to go with the leather and NATO straps that came with it. The NTH seems like a bargain in comparison.

I have the aged leather 20mm NATO seen as #2 on the left in the photo, that I was going to use with the Black Bay Red to preserve the OEM leather, but instead I'll use it with my NTH Vintage Blue. Bought from https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1135542996


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yet another double post.......


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Never wrestle with a pig. You both get dirty but only the pig enjoys it.


----------



## simon-042 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ok. So leaving aside whether that guy was a troll or genuine, it bothers me that he can't recognise the simple fact that someone may not want to drop $3500 on one watch?

For instance, i might not have the money, or i have the money but don't love something about the original like size, or a watch that expensive would make me a target where i live or work, i want to buy loads of watches not just one, i'm spending way more than that on more important things like a house extension/car/school or uni fees, if my kid wants a Rolex so bad he can buy his own...

I could go on and on...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

simon-042 said:


> Ok. So leaving aside whether that guy was a troll or genuine, it bothers me that he can't recognise the simple fact that someone may not want to drop $3500 on one watch?
> 
> For instance, i might not have the money, or i have the money but don't love something about the original like size, or a watch that expensive would make me a target where i live or work, i want to buy loads of watches not just one, i'm spending way more than that on more important things like a house extension/car/school or uni fees, if my kid wants a Rolex so bad he can buy his own...
> 
> I could go on and on...


Add to this I'd not feel comfortable wearing something worth that much on my wrist and that I'd have to down size my collection significantly, so would lose the variety (.....in black dialed divers lol) of the collection. Oh and let's not forget about getting bored and flipping watches; that's a big part of the enjoyment for me.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Missed it again! Dammit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

So a guy shares his opinion and it differs from many others - and he's a troll and gets smacked down?

How about just ignore the guy and respect that opinions can be different and leave it at that?


Time to make the donuts...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The guy isnt sharing "opinions," hes just lonely and friendless because hes an a$$ of epic proportions, and thread-crapping for no reason. There is zero value to anything he has to say. So, pretty much textbook example of a troll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> So a guy shares his opinion and it differs from many others - and he's a troll and gets smacked down?
> 
> How about just ignore the guy and respect that opinions can be different and leave it at that?
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


One can share one's opinion without being a jerk. Apparently this one couldn't. It's not so much the opinion, just the delivery that was uncool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon-042 (Feb 27, 2015)

rpm1974 said:


> One can share one's opinion without being a jerk. Apparently this one couldn't. It's not so much the opinion, just the delivery that was uncool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, his reasons for wanting a brand over a homage are perfectly legitimate, but not even attempting to understand the perspective of those participating in this thread, and instead essentially calling us idiots, is a little too far for my liking.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

There's a section in this forum for Rolex fans, and a section for affordable fans. If you leave yours to go insult the choices of others, you're not ''sharing your opinion'', you're a troll. 

And as an investor, just for the record: watches are a horrible investment. It's possible to make a profit on individual pieces, but if they were a truly ''good investment'' then you'd see many more folks snapping them up to fund their retirement. Fact: the value of an investment is set by supply and demand. Even stock and options work this way. There is an extremely limited demand for rare or collectible watches. The value of old Rolexes is not likely to rise much in the future, but will likely follow its historical precedent of steady growth along with inflation. The best recent opportunity to ''make a killing in the watch market'' would have been to snap up a bunch of L&H Commanders in the recent preorder, and then sell them on f29. They're going for around $500. That's about a 40% return on capital invested in less than a year.

Now, back to enjoying watches...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

simon-042 said:


> Exactly, his reasons for wanting a brand over a homage are perfectly legitimate, but not even attempting to understand the perspective of those participating in this thread, and instead essentially calling us idiots, is a little too far for my liking.


That, and 29 of his 80 posts on WUS have been in this thread, all about how people in here are misguided. Plus 1 post in this thread asking how to buy the NTH watches before he changed his mind on the whole thing. It's like a Sunday night ritual.

Until next week!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Not to mention, aside from any special releases/limited editions, your run of the mill modern Rolex or Tudor does not offer any additional value from a collectors standpoint. Just because it has the same logo, doesn't mean it's going to end up being a valuable tropic or milsub.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Not to mention, aside from any special releases/limited editions, your run of the mill modern Rolex or Tudor does not offer any additional value from a collectors standpoint. Just because it has the same logo, doesn't mean it's going to end up being a valuable tropic or milsub.


But it may!

And Doc's watches may end up being more valuable too! (Not saying they aren't valuable right now)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> One can share one's opinion without being a jerk. Apparently this one couldn't. It's not so much the opinion, just the delivery that was uncool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But but but - why reply and add fuel to the fire?

Just ignore it. If you feed the bears......

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

CMFord said:


> I'm too lazy to do the math but, with his rewards system, you can technically buy x watches and get the next one free...


Around 20, give or take



docvail said:


> Huh?
> 
> Uhm...the rewards points end up being a hair over 5% back, so, roughly, you buy 20 watches, you get the 21st free?
> 
> When you put it that way, it sounds pretty miserly...


I type butter on mah phon


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Actually, I have this urge to buy up all the 8 models, which represent launching watches of Doc's new NTH brand, keep the whole 8 pieces set in mint condition, and auction them at 100x the price today when Doc passed on.

Wait, that is applicable only for paintings, right?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> But but but - why reply and add fuel to the fire?
> 
> Just ignore it. If you feed the bears......
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


That's why I quoted you and not the troll. He wouldn't know of my reply unless he was dishonest when he said he'd unsubscribe - he wouldn't receive any notifications from my post. It doesn't feed the bear as much as liking his posts...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dunno, Dave, I remember some newbie coming around here once upon a time, throwing vapourware bombs, getting some choice feedback from this self-policing community, ultimately getting the message--if not with grace then at least grudging acquiescence--and now he's a regular and welcome contributor.

This is an open community, and new folks come and go all the time. There are those who quarrel with shades of color, sizes of case, length of hands, etc ad nauseum. All of that is welcomed. But we built this particular thread in this larger community, and just like our house, there's nothing wrong with placing a welcome mat in front of an open door, but then smacking some visitor who just came in to wipe the **** off his shoes. He's got a right to say what he wants, however stupid, and we've got a right to tell him to take it elsewhere. There's a reason this thread, and doc's other threads, hit hundreds of pages--guys come here to see watches, discuss watches, and even more, to have a good time and build friendships. No place for that negativity. Unneeded, unhelpful, and unwanted.



Dec1968 said:


> But but but - why reply and add fuel to the fire?
> 
> Just ignore it. If you feed the bears......
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hwa said:


> Dunno, Dave, I remember some newbie coming around here once upon a time, throwing vapourware bombs, getting some choice feedback from this self-policing community, ultimately getting the message--if not with grace then at least grudging acquiescence--and now he's a regular and welcome contributor.
> 
> This is an open community, and new folks come and go all the time. There are those who quarrel with shades of color, sizes of case, length of hands, etc ad nauseum. All of that is welcomed. But we built this particular thread in this larger community, and just like our house, there's nothing wrong with placing a welcome mat in front of an open door, but then smacking some visitor who just came in to wipe the **** off his shoes. He's got a right to say what he wants, however stupid, and we've got a right to tell him to take it elsewhere. There's a reason this thread, and doc's other threads, hit hundreds of pages--guys come here to see watches, discuss watches, and even more, to have a good time and build friendships. No place for that negativity. Unneeded, unhelpful, and unwanted.


Oh I remember you guys attacking me relentlessly. I was furious. Only thread on WUS I had been treated poorly for having an opinion different than others and was labeled a troll....I guess to me that seemed immature. I was shocked, to be honest.

But that's over with. I moved on. Happy Day 

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> Time to make the donuts...


Since I bought a NTH, can I have a donut too?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

appophylite said:


> Since I bought a NTH, can I have a donut too?


Vintage or modern?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Actually, I have this urge to buy up all the 8 models, which represent launching watches of Doc's new NTH brand, keep the whole 8 pieces set in mint condition, and auction them at 100x the price *today *when Doc passed on.


Whoa, dude, HOW DO YOU KNOW????


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

I think he means when Doc passes on to a higher plane of existence, i.e. Diver Nirvana. I hear it'll be sometime in October-ish...


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

....! Just added a third one!

Saw the Nacken modern had applied indicies and that did it. Amphion Modern, Oberon, and now this guy... I'm staying away from your dip until October Doc.

Looking now at what I need to sell to make room in the drawer!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Actually, I have this urge to buy up all the 8 models, which represent launching watches of Doc's new NTH brand, keep the whole 8 pieces set in mint condition, and auction them at 100x the price *today* when Doc passed on.
> 
> Wait, that is applicable only for paintings, right?





JakeJD said:


> Whoa, dude, HOW DO YOU KNOW????











True story: A cousin of mine started having financial difficulties following a bitter divorce. I suppose he was feeling the strain acutely when he asked his parents if he could have his inheritance early.

According to the way his older brother tells the story, his father's response was, "We're not even sick..."


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> Vintage or modern?


While Doc may possibly be able to tempt me to jump on a Vintage Nacken, and certainly, I could be bought with a vintage scotch, I suspect I will have to go for a modern donut  - but I prefer the old fashioned over a cake donut!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I think I'll go for a walk...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

appophylite said:


> Since I bought a NTH, can I have a donut too?


Chimichangas for you. No donuts.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

larryganz said:


> I have the aged leather 20mm NATO seen as #2 on the left in the photo, that I was going to use with the Black Bay Red to preserve the OEM leather, but instead I'll use it with my NTH Vintage Blue. Bought from https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1135542996


That url didn't work for me. What's the store's name or a url to that store's leather NATOs please. They look very nice!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I'd take it even further. He should offer a buy one, get one free....or better yet, a buy one, get two free deal.


What Doc could do is simply list a three (or four, or...) pack price. One item for $1200 (or, $1100?), just pick which three watches you want. Then it would be buy one get two "free".


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Oh I remember you guys attacking me relentlessly. I was furious. Only thread on WUS I had been treated poorly for having an opinion different than others and was labeled a troll....I guess to me that seemed immature. I was shocked, to be honest.
> 
> But that's over with. I moved on. Happy Day
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


When you came into this thread your comment was part of an inside joke that you had no idea was out there. 
No one was hating on you they were joking with you because doc had made a comment about what he would do if someone asked the exact question you posted.

It was a bunch of good natured ribbing. The problem was that you did not know about the comment or the inside joke and did not take it as a joke.

I am sorry you felt unwelcome here due to that. It was poor timing and miscommunication.

That was the difference between you and this other guy. He came here to be mean. You came here for info and walked into the butt end of a joke unknowingly.

We appreciate you around here but if that other guy does not like homages and likes Rolex why is he here? He should be in the Rolex forum talking about his negative feelings for homages. Not in the affordable area where most of us enjoy homages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Whoa, dude, HOW DO YOU KNOW????





docvail said:


> View attachment 8430290
> 
> 
> True story: A cousin of mine started having financial difficulties following a bitter divorce. I suppose he was feeling the strain acutely when he asked his parents if he could have his inheritance early.
> ...


Sorry, bad grammer. My bad. What I meant was ...

" .... auction them at 100x of today's price, when Doc passed on."

It was supposed to be a joke for the last snob (EdShults), who talks about how much Rolex is better investment than Doc's NTH watches. Well, I did not deliver the joke well. o|


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Sorry, bad grammer. My bad. What I meant was ...
> 
> " .... auction them at 100x of today's price, when Doc passed on."
> 
> It was supposed to be a joke for the last snob (EdShults), who talks about how much Rolex is better investment than Doc's NTH watches. Well, I did not deliver the joke well. o|


I got it.

The bad grammar just made it funnier.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> larryganz said:
> 
> 
> > I have the aged leather 20mm NATO seen as #2 on the left in the photo, that I was going to use with the Black Bay Red to preserve the OEM leather, but instead I'll use it with my NTH Vintage Blue. Bought from https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1135542996
> ...


GORIANI is the seller on etsy.com https://www.etsy.com/shop/GORIANI?ref=s2-header-shopname


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

WOW! No photo I have seen has done that watch justice! Now I'm intrigued to see the Vintage Black...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Is that the Vintage Black? Because, uh, I no longer regret my ordering one in the least...wow! No other photo has done that watch justice.


Uhm...I think you mean "Amphion Vintage"?

I mean, it is black.

I just looked at your order. You did not get either of these. You ordered the two vintage Nackens, and the Santa Cruz.

Sign you up for a fourth? You wouldn't be the first...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> WOW! No photo I have seen has done that watch justice! Now I'm intrigued to see the Vintage Black...


Huh...I see you edited your post as I was quoting you...

I (finally) received the correct bezel inserts for the Oberon and the Amphion Vintage earlier today, and was able to snap some pics. I added some more to the product pages on the website.

Now they're off to the professional photographer, then bloggers for review.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Must resist buying another watch.... But once this hits the bloggers, I think it'll definitely go past the $500 mark for most models.


Cheers, Wen


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah - I got all excited about the vintage dial and posted. Then looked again but long enough to, you know, read the dials.

Unfortunately, I'm not in for a fourth - three is two more than I expected to pick up. Really psyched to see the pro photos though - and it will be fun to sit back and read the blogs as well.



docvail said:


> Huh...I see you edited your post as I was quoting you...
> 
> I (finally) received the correct bezel inserts for the Oberon and the Amphion Vintage earlier today, and was able to snap some pics. I added some more to the product pages on the website.
> 
> Now they're off to the professional photographer, then bloggers for review.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Yeah - I got all excited about the vintage dial and posted. Then looked again but long enough to, you know, read the dials.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm not in for a fourth - three is two more than I expected to pick up. Really psyched to see the pro photos though - and it will be fun to sit back and read the blogs as well.


Yeah. Can't wait to see those comments.

"Docvail is a total a$$hat. But you can't say that on WUS or you'll be banned."

"Total ripoff, and I've heard he doesn't stand behind his watches."

"He wouldn't know an original idea if it kicked him in the ta1nt."

"Docvail stole $400 from me, slashed my tires, kicked my dog, and ate all the leftovers. There was some barbecue I was really looking forward to enjoying..."

"I dunno. I've followed him on WUS, and he seems like a decent enough fellow, in fact hilarious at times."

"Here we go, fanboy brigade to the rescue."


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Docvail is a total a$$hat.
Just sayin.









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Leekster said:


> Docvail is a total a$$hat.
> Just sayin.
> 
> 
> ...


Heh heh heh.

Ric


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Yeah. Can't wait to see those comments.
> 
> "Docvail is a total a$$hat. But you can't say that on WUS or you'll be banned."
> 
> ...


Anyone who will quote or reference "The Princess Bride" is ok in my books.... You are good by me Doc!

No more rhymes now I mean it!!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Kendal, that comment. 
No more rhymes? Really? But why?
We are high brow here. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> View attachment 8433170


Gorgeous texture, great capture Doc! Frankly this would have been top of my list but the (apologies for inaccurate language) full round of bezel minute tickmarks just made the whole thing a bit too macho for me. I have skinny wrists and am quite delicate, tend to avoid the Rambo watches. But that's frigging gorgeous dial texture, thick lume, great watch. I'm sure those that chose it will be very happy.

Edit: Nice to see WUS isn't horribly broken. Advanced edit still required?


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> View attachment 8433170


This picture has likely sealed the deal for me. Amphion w/date window. *drool*


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Damnit, I really hate to be THAT GUY, but what exactly is the color of the bezel markers/lume (on the vintage Amphion/Oberon)? I'm sure it was mentioned somewhere but I wasn't following those two models that intently. Only asking as it's coming out really yellow of my side...


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't find the post (it was page 270 something as I remember) but doc said it would be closer to tan (with some yellow) than the peachy-orange it was before. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Damnit, I really hate to be THAT GUY, but what exactly is the color of the bezel markers/lume (on the vintage Amphion/Oberon)? I'm sure it was mentioned somewhere but I wasn't following those two models that intently. Only asking as it's coming out really yellow of my side...


They're C3.


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

docvail said:


> *
> We're going to see if we can come up with a lume mix to make sure the bezel pip and the dial markers match.
> 
> For the versions using Old Radium, that means the lume will be less peachy/orangey, and more tan.
> ...


Found it! Page 262, though the plan may have changed since then. There was some discussion a few weeks back of different lume mixtures.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> They're C3.


Mmm... C3... damnit Doc...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

el_duderino04 said:


> Found it! Page 262, though the plan may have changed since then. There was some discussion a few weeks back of different lume mixtures.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


That was about the lume on the dials.

Uberyk is asking about the lume on the bezels.


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

docvail said:


> That was about the lume on the dials.
> 
> Uberyk is asking about the lume on the bezels.


Argh, my bad. That's what I get for replying before coffee.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

You guys are a bunch of ****** dirty good for nothing enablers. And I love it. Just ordered NTH #2 - Oberon.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

cxg231 said:


> You guys are a bunch of ****** dirty good for nothing enablers. And I love it. Just ordered NTH #2 - Oberon.


Yeh.. everyday my resolve grows weaker and weaker. If the Oberon had different hands I would've been dead in the water from the getgo. 
The plan was to get the Nacken Modern and then pick up an Aevig Huldra Blue when it came back in stock. 
This Huldra restock is taking forever and is making me all antsy.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Yeh.. everyday my resolve grows weaker and weaker. If the Oberon had different hands I would've been dead in the water from the getgo.
> The plan was to get the Nacken Modern and then pick up an Aevig Huldra Blue when it came back in stock.
> This Huldra restock is taking forever and is making me all antsy.


Hmm ... how coincident that I got the Näcken Modern and waiting for Huldra blue restock too.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

hwa said:


> Kendal, that comment.
> No more rhymes? Really? But why?
> We are high brow here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andrew! To think I was just about to give you props for referencing "Monty Python's Holy Grail"....

I was just lobbing a softball out there figuring someone would have hit a home run... alas, no such luck!

(i do enjoy the rhymes... just sayin'!)


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

kendalw3 said:


> Andrew! To think I was just about to give you props for referencing "Monty Python's Holy Grail"....
> 
> I was just lobbing a softball out there figuring someone would have hit a home run... alas, no such luck!
> 
> (i do enjoy the rhymes... just sayin'!)


Anybody want a peanut?

You're welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Hmm ... how coincident that I got the Näcken Modern and waiting for Huldra blue restock too.


Great minds...
Doc can you move Chip along? I know you guys are all covertly working together on running the world like the fashion industry in Zoolander.


----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> Damnit, I really hate to be THAT GUY, but what exactly is the color of the bezel markers/lume (on the vintage Amphion/Oberon)? I'm sure it was mentioned somewhere but I wasn't following those two models that intently. Only asking as it's coming out really yellow of my side...


Good question. :-d
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-...nis-trading-docvail-2914058-post29919770.html


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

A Rolex, Tudor and NTH walk into a bar...









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> Yeh.. everyday my resolve grows weaker and weaker. If the Oberon had different hands I would've been dead in the water from the getgo.
> The plan was to get the Nacken Modern and then pick up an Aevig Huldra Blue when it came back in stock.
> This Huldra restock is taking forever and is making me all antsy.


Ah the best laid plans...

My plan was to get the Oberon, but then I switched to the Amphion Vintage because I liked the sandpaper dial and disliked the dial color on the Oberon prototype (yeah I know Doc said it would be fixed). Plus I already own a Ticino Sea Viper which has an Explorer style dial...so I ordered the Amphion Vintage on memorial day. THEN saw pictures of the revised Oberon and it was only a matter of time before I had to have it as well...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

cxg231 said:


> Ah the best laid plans...
> 
> My plan was to get the Oberon, but then I switched to the Amphion Vintage because I liked the sandpaper dial and disliked the dial color on the Oberon prototype (yeah I know Doc said it would be fixed). Plus I already own a Ticino Sea Viper which has an Explorer style dial...so I ordered the Amphion Vintage on memorial day. THEN saw pictures of the revised Oberon and it was only a matter of time before I had to have it as well...


Indeed. The Oberon went from, eh, I already have a couple of 369 dialed watches to OMFG I need THAT 369 dialed watch. Anyone getting the vintage Amphion that really wants merc hands?


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mystery double post...


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> A Rolex, Tudor and NTH walk into a bar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bar tender looks at the Rolex and says "Your brother looks a little blue." The Rolex says "That because the NTH is with me and he's Nacken lacken."
Bartender looks at the Tudor and says "Don't be wound so tight".


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Right now I am doing my darndest to just be content with the Nacken Modern that I have on order. It's tough... Doc made too many great watches here. 

And they're kinda like Lay's Potato Chips. You can't have just one.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Right now I am doing my darndest to just be content with the Nacken Modern that I have on order. It's tough... Doc made too many great watches here.
> 
> And they're kinda like Lay's Potato Chips. You can't have just one.
> 
> ...


Yep, I was in that situation so I ordered another........


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cxg231 said:


> Ah the best laid plans...
> 
> My plan was to get the Oberon, but then I switched to the Amphion Vintage because I liked the sandpaper dial and disliked the dial color on the Oberon prototype (yeah I know Doc said it would be fixed). Plus I already own a Ticino Sea Viper which has an Explorer style dial...so I ordered the Amphion Vintage on memorial day. THEN saw pictures of the revised Oberon and it was only a matter of time before I had to have it as well...


We may have a breakdown in comms here. Let me try to unwind some of this.

There was never anything wrong with the dial color of the Oberon prototype. It was black. It still is.

The only thing I wanted to fix on the Oberon was the lume of the bezel. It was C1, which is white, but I was concerned that people would complain about it not being very bright, or long-lasting, compared to some other lume colors which are brighter and last longer. I also wasn't too crazy about the color when it glowed. It glows green, but a different shade of green than the dial markers. We opted for C3 instead, which is brighter, lasts longer, and the green glow is a nearly identical match for the old radium markers.

I was not happy with the dial color or the dial texture of the Amphion Vintage. I wanted it to be a dark charcoal gray, and have a rougher sandpaper texture. The original v.1 proto dial was a lighter gray, and the dial texture was simply 'sand', according to my factory. They sent me separate dial samples, and I could feel the sandiness texture, but it wasn't as noticeable just by looking at it. Likewise, I wanted to upgrade the bezel inserts from C1 to C3.

Between the v.1 protos and the v.2 protos, my factory changed vendors for the PVD coating on the bezel inserts, which is why we got slightly different colors on the v.2 protos. The Nacken Vintage Black bezel is a lighter gray, closer to the original concept. The bezels on the Amphion Vintage and Oberon are both just slightly lighter than they were on the v.1 protos, but hardly enough to notice unless you put them side-by-side. The bezels on the Santa Cruz and Nacken Vintage Blue are both a darker blue than they were on the v.1 protos.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Fortunately, the vintage ones are not for me, so the SC and Oberon are on order. But the Nacken Modern is so damn good that I want it, but also want the Amphion Modern. But I have a Sub, so hard to justify the Amphion Modern, but I also have all those 8926's modded to look just like the Nacken, errr, Black Bay, so hard to justify... I'll cave sooner or later...



LifeTrekker said:


> Right now I am doing my darndest to just be content with the Nacken Modern that I have on order. It's tough... Doc made too many great watches here.
> 
> And they're kinda like Lay's Potato Chips. You can't have just one.
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ugghhh. Now I am leaning towards a vintage blue Nacken on top of what I have already ordered. I knew I liked it when I ordered the other 2 however I was trying to exercise restraint. With pictures that keep popping up and me doing the math of what could have been a triple play order.... o| Can we please shut this evil thread down. :-|


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

It's only going to get worse. Doc really worked hard to make 8 versions that relate to a common theme, but all stand on their own.



mplsabdullah said:


> Ugghhh. Now I am leaning towards a vintage blue Nacken on top of what I have already ordered. I knew I liked it when I ordered the other 2 however I was trying to exercise restraint. With pictures that keep popping up and me doing the math of what could have been a triple play order.... o| Can we please shut this evil thread down. :-|


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> The bezels on the Santa Cruz and Nacken Vintage Blue are both a darker blue than they were on the v.1 protos.


So the first pics that were shown of the SC, were those the v.1, and you have since received a v.2? I didn't think you originally received the SC with the other v.1 watches.

If so, are the latest pics on your site the v.2 SC and thus, darker bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cxg231 said:


> You guys are a bunch of ****** dirty good for nothing enablers. And I love it. Just ordered NTH #2 - Oberon.


Audubon? Really?

We're practically neighbors. Why didn't you come to our GTG in KoP?

Even Glen made the trip from NY (he left without saying goodbye to anyone, or paying for his last drink, but that's a different story...).

At least now I won't be charging you for shipping. That would feel like charging my 13 year old rent.

Working on consolidating your orders and getting you your refund now...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> So the first pics that were shown of the SC, were those the v.1, and you have since received a v.2? I didn't think you originally received the SC with the other v.1 watches.
> 
> If so, are the latest pics on your site the v.2 SC and thus, darker bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh - sorry for the confusion. I never should have mentioned the SC or the blues.

The v.1 protos did NOT include a Santa Cruz or the Amphion Modern.

The v.1 protos DID include a Nacken Vintage Blue, which has the same color bezel as the Santa Cruz, but the bezel insert on the v.2 Nacken Vintage Blue is just slightly different, hence, if there was a SC v.1 (there wasn't), it would have been slightly different.

All the pics on the site are of the most current iteration, and as close as I can get to accurately depicting what will be delivered in a few months. I tried to take shots of each model in various light conditions to avoid anyone feeling deceived during pre-order. If what you get isn't what you expected, you didn't look through the pics I posted.

Other than cropping them, the only thing I deliberately altered is the color of the pip on the two vintage Nackens, to make it appear less yellow. I'm not confident the "Natural" lume color used on the dials won't look very yellow if we use it on the pip, so we probably won't use it. I don't know why it looks different between the dials and bezels. As far as I know, it's the same lume mix.

I need to confer with my factory, but my thinking is that we'll just be filling the pip in with the same lume color used on the rest of the bezel (C3), much like we did with the Nacken Modern (different lume color on that model, BG W9, but it's the same color in the pip as the rest of the bezel).

Forget I said anything about v.1 versus v.2 protos. Just look at the pics on the website. Nothing is changing from those pics. Ignore the pics I posted here when I got the first batch of protos back in mid-April. The website is always going to show the most up-to-date iteration.

For you lume junkies - those lume shots are not enhanced with any filters. They were taken by me, using my HTC mobile. All I did was charge the lume with a UV flashlight and run into the closet to snap those pics.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So long as the lume is like a nuclear torch, it's all good.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Ugh - sorry for the confusion. I never should have mentioned the SC or the blues.
> 
> The v.1 protos did NOT include a Santa Cruz or the Amphion Modern.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

docvail said:


> We may have a breakdown in comms here. Let me try to unwind some of this.
> 
> There was never anything wrong with the dial color of the Oberon prototype. It was black. It still is.


My bad. Apologies if I caused confusion. So many updates / questions / other people commenting on here that my tiny neanderthal brain gets confused sometimes. I have goldfish memory as it is, then add in the natural high from looking at a gorgeous watch and I clearly misremembered. I must have talked myself out of the Oberon solely bc I already have an explorer dial sub watch.

Anyhow, big shout out to Doc for combining my two orders, which kicked me over $800 and into free shipping. Also let me use a coupon. Didn't know originally you could use a coupon on a pre-order. Real stand up guy, I don't care what the rest of you say. :-d Tho I suspect his generousity may have been an effort to keep the per watch average less than $400 for advertising purposes. ;-)

PS - Doc - I lived on Hector St in Conshy for six years. I'm not a betting man but I bet it's still the "wrong side of the tracks". And 7th Heaven is far from it...


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

docvail said:


> Audubon? Really?
> 
> We're practically neighbors. Why didn't you come to our GTG in KoP?


Missed the GTG thread somehow...sigh...I was just home on the couch surfing the internet too...

Thanks again for the consolidation and refund!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cxg231 said:


> My bad. Apologies if I caused confusion. So many updates / questions / other people commenting on here that my tiny neanderthal brain gets confused sometimes. I have goldfish memory as it is, then add in the natural high from looking at a gorgeous watch and I clearly misremembered. I must have talked myself out of the Oberon solely bc I already have an explorer dial sub watch.
> 
> Anyhow, big shout out to Doc for combining my two orders, which kicked me over $800 and into free shipping. Also let me use a coupon. Didn't know originally you could use a coupon on a pre-order. Real stand up guy, I don't care what the rest of you say. :-d Tho I suspect his generousity may have been an effort to keep the per watch average less than $400 for advertising purposes. ;-)
> 
> PS - Doc - I lived on Hector St in Conshy for six years. I'm not a betting man but I bet it's still the "wrong side of the tracks". And 7th Heaven is far from it...


Ugh. 7th Heaven. The only strip club in the tri-state area where the most attractive dancers still look like Samuel L. Jackson.










The last time someone dragged me in there I gave a girl a dollar just to go to the far side of the bar and stay there for the rest of that song and the next one.

I was praying the next song would be the un-cut version of Jethro Tull's "Thick as a Brick" (43:50).


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

docvail said:


> Ugh. 7th Heaven. The only strip club in the tri-state area where the most attractive dancers still look like Samuel L. Jackson.
> 
> The last time someone dragged me in there I gave a girl a dollar just to go to the far side of the bar and stay there for the rest of that song and the next one.
> 
> I was praying the next song would be the un-cut version of Jethro Tull's "Thick as a Brick" (43:50).


Damn you are good. The one and only time I was dragged in there I gave one of the "ladies" a dollar to go away until the end of the next song and I was hoping for the live version of *In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida *by Iron Butterfly (19:00). You sir had me beat, tho, amusingly we had the same MO.

To keep this somewhat on topic, am I a hipster now that I am proudly supporting a homegrown (organic?) local watch micro-business? ;-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cxg231 said:


> Damn you are good. The one and only time I was dragged in there I gave one of the "ladies" a dollar to go away until the end of the next song and I was hoping for the live version of *In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida *by Iron Butterfly (19:00). You sir had me beat, tho, amusingly we had the same MO.
> 
> To keep this somewhat on topic, am I a hipster now that I am proudly supporting a homegrown (organic?) local watch micro-business? ;-)


I don't even know how to respond to that question.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> I don't even know how to respond to that question.


From what I've read, I get the feeling that doc is more processed than organic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Watches made of quinoa for errybody


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Can you be 98% piss and vinegar and still be organic? Sure. Why not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> From what I've read, I get the feeling that doc is more processed than organic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assumed he was salted and cured...


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cosmodromedary said:


> I assumed he was salted and cured...


Sounds like the homemade bacon I make...hrm...wonder if Doc takes trades. Bacon for watches...?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cxg231 said:


> Sounds like the homemade bacon I make...hrm...wonder if Doc takes trades. Bacon for watches...?


The problem is I'd die from clogged arteries before I could ever eat that much bacon.

I'd die happy, but still...dead. Not the ideal end-state.

My dog says I should do it for watermelon, but I only listen to her some of the time, and this ain't one of those times.






PS - That's me trying to stifle a laugh at the 0:23 mark.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Doc stop posting pics. A hat trick would be bad for my marriage but the puck just landed on my stick and the home team pulled their goalie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Doc, think of all the marriages you're ruining with all those pictures! Won't you think of the children!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks good on the vanilla rubber. Off center bezel pip to stir the OCD today. 









It wears oh so well. 

















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just got the prototype Scorpene. First shot taken. Will take better shots in the next few days.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> Doc stop posting pics. A hat trick would be bad for my marriage but the puck just landed on my stick and the home team pulled their goalie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a "TWSS" in there somewhere, I'm sure of it.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

The Nacken Modern is tempting me more and more every day. I may have to pull the trigger on it too. Attempting to resist.... resistance is futile. It is like I've got the stereotypical angel/devil on each shoulder whispering in my ears.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Doc, think of all the marriages you're ruining with all those pictures! Won't you think of the children!


Mmmmmmmmnope.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just another quick snap of the Scorpene prototype










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Just another quick snap of the Scorpene prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already re-posted it to my IG.

Awesome pic, Jonathan.

Even with those socks in the background...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

You know it's the socks that brings the pic to another level. 😁

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I am arguing with myself. I can afford only 1 NTH and have the Scorpene preordered. I love the Oberon. But every time I see the Scorpene, I am reminded of why I chose it.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For anyone who cares...

Production of all the common components (case blanks, crystals, crowns and bracelets) was started weeks ago. I was just informed earlier this week that the case blanks are now complete.

I ordered movements back in November. They are set to begin arriving near the end of June.

I just sent my factory production numbers for the first 500 bezels, handsets and dials, based on the pre-orders received so far. I'll order the remaining 500 of each component sometime in the next 30-60 days, I think.

What that means is that barring any delays for quality's sake, or any failure of our sub-vendors to make a timely delivery of the components we ordered (which can happen), we're right on track, if not ahead of schedule to make our target delivery date. I ordered 1000 NTH boxes when I ordered the boxes I needed for the Commander 300 and the Orthos II, so we're good there.

In other news...

That pre-order interest survey proved to be about as useful as a box of broken hammers. So far, this is how the pre-orders have broken down:
Näcken Modern - just under 20%, with about 3-to-1 in favor of no-date.

Näcken Vintage Blue, Santa Cruz and Oberon all neck-and-neck around 13%-14%.​
Näcken Vintage Blue is 100% no-date. Duh.
Santa Cruz is about 4-to-3 in favor of no-date.
Oberon is 50-50 date/no-date, exactly. Go figure. I can't explain it in context of the rest of the numbers.​
Amphion Modern, Amphion Vintage and Scorpène are all neck-and-neck around 10%-11%.​
Amphion Modern and Vintage are both almost precisely 5-to-1 in favor of no-date.
Scorpène is about 3-to-2 in favor of no-date.​
Näcken Vintage Black is bringing up the rear with about 7%, about 5-to-1 in favor of no-date.​
If you look at all those percentages, and apply them against a 1000-piece production, you'll get a good estimate of the total number we're likely to produce of each version, but those are numbers which won't be finalized until I order the second 500 bezels, dials and handsets.

It looks like we'll end up around 190-195 of the Näcken Modern, 100-140 of all the others, except for the Näcken Vintage Black. We may only make 65-70 of those, despite my MOQ on the individual components being higher. I should probably blame someone else, but I blame Rusty.

Anyone want to buy 30 Näcken Vintage Black dials and bezels? I'll make you a good price.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Just another quick snap of the Scorpene prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Do you get dressed up and all for the quick pic or that's how you roll?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Do you get dressed up and all for the quick pic or that's how you roll?
> 
> ...


Pffft!

Don't let him bamboozle ya.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Pffft!
> 
> Don't let him bamboozle ya.
> 
> View attachment 8455010




LMAO



Had to show it to my wife as I was LOL but somehow she wasn't very amused




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't hold it against her. My wife didn't think it was nearly as funny as I did, either.

Women have different senses of humor. My wife thinks Kevin Hart is hilarious, but barely cracked a smile at that pic of the cat with the tail poking between his legs, which cracks me up every time I look at it.

I mean, c'mon...









How do you not literally LOL at that?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

LOL damn it Chris can't believe you outed me

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> LOL damn it Chris can't believe you outed me
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Outed you?

Pffft!!!

Dude, that faux-cuff thing is genius!

I'm whipping up a prototype as I type this. In six months we'll all be posting "just waiting on my morning train to the office" wrist-shots from anywhere, at any time, wearing whatever the hell we want.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I do love getting the blame for everything. It makes me feel special. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

jonathanp77 said:


> Just another quick snap of the Scorpene prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been pretty measured in my excitement for these, but damn that's a sexy look. I was worried that the full bezel marks on the Amphion Modern I ordered might make it a little too tool-ish looking to wear to work, but I'm digging it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The Scorpene is good. Does it come with these colored socks? Preferably new.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Why is everyone hating on the socks? Wise up guys - NiceLaundry is your friend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

docvail said:


> Anyone want to buy 30 Näcken Vintage Black dials and bezels? I'll make you a good price.


I'll totally buy one. Is that an option? Seriously. I actually think it'd look awesome with the vintage blue dial.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

huwp said:


> I'll totally buy one. Is that an option? Seriously. I actually think it'd look awesome with the vintage blue dial.


One?

No, not an option.

Send me $1500, I'll send you the 30 dials and 30 bezel inserts. I'll knock 5% off the order total, so $1425, and I won't charge you for shipping.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

docvail said:


> One?
> 
> No, not an option.
> 
> Send me $1500, I'll send you the 30 fails and 30 bezel inserts. I'll knock 5% off the order total, so $1425, and I won't charge you for shipping.


<Wonders if I could make money on this deal by re-selling them as earrings... nope. Probably not.>

Tempting, but, no. 

(I really would give you $100 for one though if having 29 left over is better than 30.)

I did actually consider also buying a vintage black, swapping the bezels with the vintage blue and selling the blue-bezel/black dial combination, but decided against it since I'd certainly lose way more than $100 cash plus let alone all the hassle doing it that way.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

huwp said:


> <Wonders if I could make money on this deal by re-selling them as earrings... nope. Probably not.>
> 
> Tempting, but, no.
> 
> (I really would give you $100 for one though if having 29 left over is better than 30.)


Seriously? $100?

There's a part of me that would feel bad taking that much money from you.

There's another part of me that wants to tell that first part to shut up and take your money.

Let's see what my guy at the factory says. I'm told my MOQ for dials/bezels is 100 each, but maybe they'll cut me some slack. I always get a certain number of extra components, but I'm not going to need 30-35 if we end up only making 65-70 of that model. I'm hoping they'll accept a smaller number, and I won't have to debate sitting on 30 extras vs robbing you blind.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Some blog coverage at http://www.watchisthis.com/nth-watches-submariner-homage/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

huwp said:


> <Wonders if I could make money on this deal by re-selling them as earrings... nope. Probably not.>
> 
> Tempting, but, no.
> 
> ...





docvail said:


> Seriously? $100?
> 
> There's a part of me that would feel bad taking that much money from you.
> 
> ...


I would get in on that action at that price too, for the bezel and dial. That leaves you 28 to sell.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

What's the size of the dial? Would it be able to fit other watches? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

bananana said:


> What's the size of the dial? Would it be able to fit other watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe all 8 cases are identical. So you'd be able to fit it on any other NTH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

wittyphrase said:


> Why is everyone hating on the socks? Wise up guys - NiceLaundry is your friend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm partial to Happy Socks meself.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Happy Socks are great. I'm wearing YoSox in the pic.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

After all those pictures of the Nacken Modern trying to make me feel bad about my initial decision, this photo reminds me again why I chose the Scorpene in the first place 



jonathanp77 said:


> Just another quick snap of the Scorpene prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

appophylite said:


> After all those pictures of the Nacken Modern trying to make me feel bad about my initial decision, this photo reminds me again why I chose the Scorpene in the first place


Have alot of cool socks with no other watch to match with them until now?


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

jonathanp77 said:


> Happy Socks are great. I'm wearing YoSox in the pic.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I'll have to check 'em out. Thing I enjoy with Nice Laundry is that it's a quarterly subscription where you get sent 7 pair per quarter - so it's a seasonal overhaul for your sock drawer!

Anyway, I may have taken this this slightly off topic with sock talk. Who's got the Amphion proto? I'll buy you a scotch of your choice if you're in NY or Philly and let me see it in person.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

wittyphrase said:


> I'll have to check 'em out. Thing I enjoy with Nice Laundry is that it's a quarterly subscription where you get sent 7 pair per quarter - so it's a seasonal overhaul for your sock drawer!
> 
> Anyway, I may have taken this this slightly off topic with sock talk. Who's got the Amphion proto? I'll buy you a scotch of your choice if you're in NY or Philly and let me see it in person.


Doc's photographer, unfortunately.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

wittyphrase said:


> I'll have to check 'em out. Thing I enjoy with Nice Laundry is that it's a quarterly subscription where you get sent 7 pair per quarter - so it's a seasonal overhaul for your sock drawer!
> 
> Anyway, I may have taken this this slightly off topic with sock talk. Who's got the Amphion proto? I'll buy you a scotch of your choice if you're in NY or Philly and let me see it in person.


That will help considering my socks are quite adept at The Great Escape.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> Have alot of cool socks with no other watch to match with them until now?


You better believe it! The shirt, tie and pants are irrelevant. If you're in a meeting and your boss spots that your socks and you watch don't quite match up, it could be the difference between a raise or a lay-off notice


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Don't hold it against her. My wife didn't think it was nearly as funny as I did, either.
> 
> Women have different senses of humor. My wife thinks Kevin Hart is hilarious, but barely cracked a smile at that pic of the cat with the tail poking between his legs, which cracks me up every time I look at it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, after a really, really shockingly sh*t day at work that has made me laugh........

* - the wife laughed at it as well!


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

appophylite said:


> You better believe it! The shirt, tie and pants are irrelevant. If you're in a meeting and your boss spots that your socks and you watch don't quite match up, it could be the difference between a raise or a lay-off notice


I have been so completely distracted by the misalignment between people's socks and the rest of their outfits in meetings that I've had a difficult time following what they've said. I wouldn't mess with someone's compensation over it, but I have absolutely have devalued someone's recommendation because, well, the "guy can't even pick a pair of socks."


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

wittyphrase said:


> I have been so completely distracted by the misalignment between people's socks and the rest of their outfits in meetings that I've had a difficult time following what they've said. I wouldn't mess with someone's compensation over it, but I have absolutely have devalued someone's recommendation because, well, the "guy can't even pick a pair of socks."


The worst is when they wear beige pants or khakis with light brown shoes (usually cheap, poorly made driving loafers with the little toe protector) along with ribbed beige socks.
I give more points for ridiculously contrasting sock choices obviously.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Deal with it.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> I have been so completely distracted by the misalignment between people's socks and the rest of their outfits in meetings that I've had a difficult time following what they've said. I wouldn't mess with someone's compensation over it, but I have absolutely have devalued someone's recommendation because, well, the "guy can't even pick a pair of socks."


We don't have a dress code at work, but I'm always in suit trousers and a shirt (no tie.....), but there is a guy in my team who is the never smartly dressed (from a sartorial perspective he's a mess.....) but he's the highest performer in my team. Just saying that being able to dress well does equate to being able to do your job........


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

You can tell a lot about a man at first glance by two things: His shoes and his watch.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly expected far worse...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Word.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rpm1974 said:


> Word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel a bit overdressed.....:-d


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

So when do the preorders for socks start? And how many mix/ match and customize options are going to be available? Ill just send Doc 10 emails now to make sure he gets my order right. And a couple others to make sure the preorder system can handle the orders. Starting to feel I need to step my game up.

Think I will also be proactive and complain publicly here that I have loose threads on the socks I have yet to receive and Doc was mean to me in the email I havent sent him yet about this defect.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

rpm1974 said:


> Word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait, are you wearing jorts?



kpjimmy said:


> I feel a bit overdressed.....:-d


I feel a new sub-thread forming, Socks and straps/subs...


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> We don't have a dress code at work, but I'm always in suit trousers and a shirt (no tie.....), but there is a guy in my team who is the never smartly dressed (from a sartorial perspective he's a mess.....) but he's the highest performer in my team. Just saying that being able to dress well does equate to being able to do your job........


Same here - today, for example, I am wearing a tech-polo shirt on jeans. My boss is pretty laid back about work dress, but we have pretty common sense about how to dress - most of us will only dress up to a tie/suit jacket if we have to deal with a client directly or inspectors/legislators/administrators etc, from other companies, etc. Oil & Gas - never judge the people you see on how they dress - often the least well dressed are the ones who run the show


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> wait, are you wearing jorts?


Nah. Just jeans with the leg pulled up to flash some leg to the ladies that are lurking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> So when do the preorders for socks start? And how many mix/ match and customize options are going to be available? Ill just send Doc 10 emails now to make sure he gets my order right. And a couple others to make sure the preorder system can handle the orders. Starting to feel I need to step my game up.
> 
> Think I will also be proactive and complain publicly here that I have loose threads on the socks I have yet to receive and Doc was mean to me in the email I havent sent him yet about this defect.


You're kidding, but you've no doubt seen the flak I get for letting people know - politely - when they've crossed a line.

It's like 1% of customers. I've got over 2,000, so we're talking about 20 people - at most - over the last three-plus years, probably less. But still, if it's half a dozen people per year, man, do they make a stink.

Once in a while, someone can't be reasonable, and I gotta let that customer go. But, ohhhhhhh, what a jerk they make me out to be when they tell the tale. Calmly explain to someone why you can't accommodate their every wish and whim, and that they're creating a problem where there was none, they say you blew up on them.

You guys have no idea the insanity that's found it's way to my inbox - accusations, threats of all sorts, to include violence, laughably obtuse arguments - if I posted a sampling, you'd fall out of your chair. The insanity knows no boundaries.

Trust me, if there's a guy saying I blew up on him, one, he's exaggerating. I mean, c'mon, I'm not talking to people on the phone, we're dealing with emails, mostly. It's not possible for me to literally yell at someone in an email. Two, whatever my response, he had it coming. No one here would put up with the lunacy any more than I would, at least not if you're trying to run a business and maintain any shred of self-respect. Life's too short, and I don't need the money that badly.

I've had to entertain any number of protracted exchanges with people over any number of topics. If I was habitually abusing my customers, you'd all know it.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't have to worry about socks matching today! Rode the motorcycle into work today (this means no shoes... always ride with boots!).

I make no apologies!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Couldn't get the dog to pose


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

docvail said:


> You're kidding, but you've no doubt seen the flak I get for letting people know - politely - when they've crossed a line.
> 
> It's like 1% of customers. I've got over 2,000, so we're talking about 20 people - at most - over the last three-plus years, probably less. But still, if it's half a dozen people per year, man, do they make a stink.
> 
> ...


So without actually reading or trying to understand anything you just said my conclusion is that I CAN have the blue bezel on the green socks. Great. Now just make sure the crown has no play at the heal or you will be hearing from my states attorney general. You may now resume to cobbling my sockwatches in your basement. |>


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> wait, are you wearing jorts?
> 
> I feel a new sub-thread forming, Socks and straps/subs...


Wonder what a Scorpene would look like with bezel with no markings like that? hmm

Let me go ahead and answer for Doc, "Keep wondering"


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

There are quite a few pilot watches in the world that share the Scorpene's dial. What makes the Scorp special, I think, is the total package of Pil(ot)-Dive[r] goodness. Classic pilot, dive bezel, LUME, 11.5, price...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, this thread has already devolved into a sock bragging contest. But I'll say that I like the blue on rpm1974 and kendalw3's wrists. Good shade. I might even be comfortable with the orange bezel. Hmm. 

And, part of the reason why I come here is because of Doc's biting wit and honesty. That said, he needs to step up his sock game. He has no game in terms of socks.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Wow, this thread has already devolved into a sock bragging contest. But I'll say that I like the blue on rpm1974 and kendalw3's wrists. Good shade. I might even be comfortable with the orange bezel. Hmm.
> 
> And, part of the reason why I come here is because of Doc's biting wit and honesty. That said, he needs to step up his sock game. He has no game in terms of socks.


I'm a minimalist.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> For anyone who cares...
> 
> Anyone want to buy 30 Näcken Vintage Black dials and bezels? I'll make you a good price.


Um... I'll take a dial or two, but then you'll have some crown-guarded franken-Näckens running around.

Is it just the bezel inserts or whole bezels, because I ain't skerred.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Um... I'll take a dial or two, but then you'll have some crown-guarded franken-Näckens running around.
> 
> Is it just the bezel inserts or whole bezels, because I ain't skerred.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Just the dials and inserts.

I won't know the final numbers until I put the order in for the remaining 500 pieces. I may not have to worry about it.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sun is setting on my Näcken Modern time. If you're in the Dallas area, reach out to SteamJ abiut his GTG. the Näcken is off to him. 








In case you're curious, it does appear to be waterproof. 








Since we're sharing sock-shots...









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docvail said:


> Just the dials and inserts.
> 
> I won't know the final numbers until I put the order in for the remaining 500 pieces. I may not have to worry about it.
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Well it sounds like you have a few of us who will take some off of your hands.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, it does sound as if the Nacken is a winner. 

That's what we're all here for -- the winning, right?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

jelliottz said:


> Since we're sharing sock-shots...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn. I generally hate a diver on leather, but that is a pretty darn great pairing right there...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Darn. I generally hate a diver on leather, but that is a pretty darn great pairing right there...


Yup!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Darn. I generally hate a diver on leather, but that is a pretty darn great pairing right there...


Did you just lead a sock pic comment off with "Darn"?!?!? That's mastery, that is!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

justadad said:


> Did you just lead a sock pic comment off with "Darn"?!?!? That's mastery, that is!!!


Pun level: ninja.

"Punja"


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks to jonathanp77, I had the opportunity to handle the pre-production Scorpene in the flash. I have to say, even though it is a prototype, it is one of the nicest micro brands that I've handled. The finish, the size, the thinness, the bezel...WOW, you guys won't be disappointed. The Scorpene wasn't anywhere near the top of my picks originally but seeing it in real life it just became top 3 on my list.

Sadly for me, I was one of those who had trouble with error messages during the initial pre-order and wasn't able to grab the Amphion Vintage and Nacken Vintage Black at the price I was willing to pay. Don't be surprised if you see me post a "want to trade" ad comes October/November when all yous are flaunting your NTHs


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm having a hard time with that last post. It's one of the nicest micros you've ever held but you're not willing to pay more than a bargain basement price for it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

Or he's saying that while he couldn't afford the price when it reached a certain level, the Nths are in fact worth that higher price?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

el_duderino04 said:


> Or he's saying that while he couldn't afford the price when it reached a certain level, the Nths are in fact worth that higher price?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Well that puts a different slant on it


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very true. I don't want to put words in anyone's mouth. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

hwa,
Since you were the OP for this Thread, would it be too much to ask that you start a new thread by the same name, but with some new identifier used to distinguish it from the current thread.? The current Thread has gotten so large and convoluted, that it's nearly impossible to find the recent posts.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone who cannot make it through the 30,000 odd posts including the chimichangas, **** lume and non sequiturs cannot be said to be part of this band of brothers. We happy we few we proud brothers on this day of glory.



Ed P. said:


> hwa,
> Since you were the OP for this Thread, would it be too much to ask that you start a new thread by the same name, but with some new identifier used to distinguish it from the current thread.? The current Thread has gotten so large and convoluted, that it's nearly impossible to find the recent posts.
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

"I would get in on that action at that price too, for the bezel and dial. That leaves you 28 to sell."

There you go Chris, a new sales platform. You should order extra bezel inserts and dials and let all the "modders" turn you into a millionaire. What could go wrong?


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Slant said:


> Thanks to jonathanp77, I had the opportunity to handle the pre-production Scorpene in the flash. I have to say, even though it is a prototype, it is one of the nicest micro brands that I've handled. The finish, the size, the thinness, the bezel...WOW, you guys won't be disappointed. The Scorpene wasn't anywhere near the top of my picks originally but seeing it in real life it just became top 3 on my list.
> 
> Sadly for me, I was one of those who had trouble with error messages during the initial pre-order and wasn't able to grab the Amphion Vintage and Nacken Vintage Black at the price I was willing to pay. Don't be surprised if you see me post a "want to trade" ad comes October/November when all yous are flaunting your NTHs


Think someone did the maths before and found it is less than $400 per watch if you order three at the current prices. Problem solved. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

docvail said:


> Pun level: ninja.
> 
> "Punja"


Punja + Bi = Punjabi!


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

I really want to preorder one but the international shipping is a killer! Any chance of reducing the shipping cost doc? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I just excerpted this from the FAQ (here):

All orders over $800 will ship free.

Any order which includes an Acionna, Cerberus or Spectre will also ship free.



hotmustardsauce said:


> I really want to preorder one but the international shipping is a killer! Any chance of reducing the shipping cost doc?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hotmustardsauce said:


> I really want to preorder one but the international shipping is a killer! Any chance of reducing the shipping cost doc?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Those are my actual shipping costs, if not less than my actual shipping costs.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

More pics, less blather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

Is there a new thread?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tom Kelly said:


> Is there a new thread?


Yes! It's all about Doc's holiday........

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/8-da...-just-kill-me-now-3314666-6.html#post30667538


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh boy 

Now I have to catch up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Ed P. said:


> hwa,
> Since you were the OP for this Thread, would it be too much to ask that you start a new thread by the same name, but with some new identifier used to distinguish it from the current thread.? The current Thread has gotten so large and convoluted, that it's nearly impossible to find the recent posts.
> Thanks in advance!


If you are logged in click view first unread and you'll be right where you belong.


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> Oh boy
> 
> Now I have to catch up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


l know right!

Im too busy taking my 8 week summer vacation, to catch up on Doc's vacation.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Currently on tour in Dallas to be at the GTG this Saturday is the Nacken!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

<3



jonathanp77 said:


> Just another quick snap of the Scorpene prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Currently on tour in Dallas to be at the GTG this Saturday is the Nacken!
> 
> View attachment 8515122


Where in Dallas and for how long? I'm in McKinney....

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I really like the look of the Scorpene.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Where in Dallas and for how long? I'm in McKinney....
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


This Saturday at The Flying Saucer in Addison at 3pm.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/dallas-gtg-flying-saucer-addison-june-25th-3pm-3212226.html


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^

That picture all by itself has made me very seriously consider adding the Scorpene to my NTH order. 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Yes! It's all about Doc's holiday........
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/8-da...-just-kill-me-now-3314666-6.html#post30667538


Doc's holiday...? Wasn't he a dentist?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Sharing some quick photos of the Scorpene prototype. No time to remove the dusts sorry. Maybe someome with photoshop can remove the dusts.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jonathanp77 said:


> Had just a bit of time last night to snap some quick photos of the Scorpene prototype. No time to remove the dusts sorry LOL.
> 
> View attachment 8521506
> 
> ...


Amazing photography skill 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jonathanp77 said:


> Sharing some quick photos of the Scorpene prototype. No time to remove the dusts sorry. Maybe someome with photoshop can remove the dusts.
> 
> View attachment 8521506
> 
> ...


Wow, just wow............

.......................do I need to say anymore?


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

Dat 10 second exposure


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jonathanp77 said:


> Sharing some quick photos of the Scorpene prototype. No time to remove the dusts sorry. Maybe someome with photoshop can remove the dusts.
> 
> View attachment 8521530


Money. Shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

The Scorpene is a great looking watch and was near the top of my list... alas, I have too many of that same style (not that same quality, though), so went with others. And those are GREAT pics of the Scorpene!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jonathanp77 said:


> Sharing some quick photos of the Scorpene prototype. No time to remove the dusts sorry. Maybe someome with photoshop can remove the dusts.
> 
> View attachment 8521506
> 
> ...


W
O
W


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

No, no, no. Stop waving those pictures in front of me. I have way too many watches and two NTH incoming. Just say no!

Temptation your name is Doc Vail!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jonathanp77 said:


> Sharing some quick photos of the Scorpene prototype. No time to remove the dusts sorry. Maybe someome with photoshop can remove the dusts.
> 
> View attachment 8521506
> 
> ...


Great shots!

And honestly, the more I look at the Scorpene, the more I'm tempted to add one to the Nacken Modern I already have on order.

Personally, I think these are the two breakout watches in Doc's new NTH lineup.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

.a.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jonathanp77 said:


> Sharing some quick photos of the Scorpene prototype. No time to remove the dusts sorry. Maybe someome with photoshop can remove the dusts.
> 
> View attachment 8521506
> 
> ...


Excellent photography. I'd really like to see the Scorpene on a black NATO or a Maratac composite strap. I think it would look great.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't want to see any more photos.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

I want to see more photos


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> I want to see more photos


I want more renders!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^
I want to see more photos. Lots more photos.

If you don't want to see any more photos, then just stay away from the thread. 

Problem solved.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I want more renders!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want more photos of renders, or at least filtered to look like renders.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I want them to have more renders and photos.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

There you go. A bit of both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> There you go. A bit of both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Second hand doesn't match.

I'm not satisfied.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

I want to see more dust. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Is it hallowe'en yet?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rpm1974 said:


> There you go. A bit of both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The crowns don't match either. I'm crying foul!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

I sold a watch, so I am itching to pull the trigger on one of these. But which one?


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Battou62 said:


> I sold a watch, so I am itching to pull the trigger on one of these. But which one?











(I hope someone else actually gets this...)


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I choose to believe the dust is there to compensate for the clarity of the crystal - without the dust we would all be asking Doc why he didn't include a crystal on the Scorpene since it would obviously look as thought the dial and hands ere just sitting there, exposed to the world.

Don't even start to think about the questions that would raise from the folks here about how Doc achieved the WR ratings he has WITHOUT A CRYSTAL!!!!!



the5rivers said:


> I want to see more dust.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

CMFord said:


> I choose to believe the dust is there to compensate for the clarity of the crystal - without the dust we would all be asking Doc why he didn't include a crystal on the Scorpene since it would obviously look as thought the dial and hands ere just sitting there, exposed to the world.
> 
> Don't even start to think about the questions that would raise from the folks here about how Doc achieved the WR ratings he has WITHOUT A CRYSTAL!!!!!


Transparent aluminum. That's how he did it.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Should upgrade to ceramic.



LifeTrekker said:


> Transparent aluminum. That's how he did it.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

While transparent ceramic may be tougher, it doesn't look as good as transparent aluminium IMHO.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Per standard policy, Doc will put it in the queue and promptly ignore it.



wromg said:


> While transparent ceramic may be tougher, it doesn't look as good as transparent aluminium IMHO.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Transparent aluminum. That's how he did it.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Well how do we know he didn't invent the thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

there's always this...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I bet that's Doc's next homage target for NTH...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> Well how do we know he didn't invent the thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone knows that Scotty gave the formula for transparent aluminum to Doc back in 1984 when he time traveled to San Diego to save the humpback whales. Duhh...

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Transparent aluminum is just Sapphire crystal (Aluminum Oxide Al2O3).


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

CMFord said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8533506&d=1466712302"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's me, it's me! It's Ernest T!

Yeah, I'm that old.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> Transparent aluminum is just Sapphire crystal (Aluminum Oxide Al2O3).


No, that's just clear aluminum rust. Transparent aluminum is more advanced. It's from the future.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> No, that's just clear aluminum rust. Transparent aluminum is more advanced. It's from the future.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


???

Joke? Needs a smiley then...


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

DocJekl said:


> ???
> 
> Joke? Needs a smiley then...


Star Trek IV reference...they used transparent aluminum to build the tank in the Klingon ship to hold the whales...</nerd>


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

cxg231 said:


> Star Trek IV reference...they used transparent aluminum to build the tank in the Klingon ship to hold the whales...


"Why?!? How do we know he didn't invent the thing?"






Time to make the donuts...


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> "Why?!? How do we know he didn't invent the thing?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hrm...that clip makes you think doesn't it...<strokes chin thoughtfully>


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

cxg231 said:


> Hrm...that clip makes you think doesn't it...


Is it bad I knew every line in that scene without even having to watch it first?

Including when Scotty called him 'Docnor Nichols'....

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

I still laugh when he speaks into the mouse 😂

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

cxg231 said:


> Star Trek IV reference...they used transparent aluminum to build the tank in the Klingon ship to hold the whales...</nerd>


I understood the reference, just wasn't sure if he was really saying I was wrong or not. Aluminum corrodes but cannot rust. I was having a Dr Sheldon Cooper day when I posted...


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

I keep forgetting that I ordered this watch haha. When I am looking for new watches I have to remind myself that I'm getting this nice piece later this year. It'll be a nice surprise then when I'm looking for a new watch and boom shipping email! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> I understood the reference, just wasn't sure if he was really saying I was wrong or not. Aluminum corrodes but cannot rust. I was having a Dr Sheldon Cooper day when I posted...


I wasn't saying you were wrong, just making a joke of sorts.

Aluminum Oxide = corroded (oxidized) aluminum.

Iron Oxide = corroded (oxidized) iron, 
or rust.

Unfourtunately, there isn't a corresponding single word in English that says what corroded, oxidized aluminum is like rust does for iron. Maybe we should create one. It sounds like it would be useful.

Now this has got me to thinking, does "Professor Scot's" transparent aluminum formula oxidize? If so, maybe Doc shouldn't use it for his super clear, super strong crystal replacement after all. That could end up being be a major warranty issue for him down the road.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Just saw the NTH at the Dallas GTG. One word - wow! It looks so much better in person than in pictures. There was an Omega SMP there too and the thinness is comparable. Fits my 6.75" wrist like a glove. It's not even the production version and you can already appreciate the fit and finish. If my budget was not toast, I'd get a couple of NTHs without hesitation. Sorry for the crappy pics, you gotta see it in person.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Wristi of the prototype Scorpene










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Another wristi of the Scorpene prototype. This time on nato strap.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

That NATO is fire with the Scorpène...I'm damn close to pulling the trigger on a third one, but I'm not sure I'd survive the disclosure :--)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Chris, welcome back from vacation. Take a few days off. ;-)

This is from a while ago but I had a momentary panic brought on by the idea that your psionic talents had matured and you were working your brand into my subconscious.









Kinda scary for a minute.

I'll be dreaming about the Naken Vintage Black and weighing it against other watches near its full retail as I can't partake at this time. What did I spend my watch budget on you may ask...

















First new furniture in the cottage! Twin bunks.

It might take me a year or two.

:-d

Looking forward to the next set of photos.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Wristi of the prototype Scorpene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one has the most eye candy for me. What an awesome execution.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> This one has the most eye candy for me. What an awesome execution.


Yeah, but was he sitting on the John when he took the pic?


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

Trigger squeezed on a Nacken Modern. Now begins the long wait : /


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm seriously debating selling my OVM and getting an Amphion Modern......it's so tempting......


Time to make the donuts...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm seriously debating selling my OVM and getting an Amphion Modern......it's so tempting......
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


I was just thinking the same yesterday! Decisions Decisions ?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> I was just thinking the same yesterday! Decisions Decisions
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I LOVE MY OVM - but I'm not wearing it as much due to the flat lugs. I've tried so hard to fall in love it....and I do love it.....but the flat lugs drive me insane.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I'm seriously debating selling my OVM and getting an Amphion Modern......it's so tempting......
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


Don't, as you might regret it later, especially if yours is the OVM v1.x. Only after you have both in your hands to compare, then you decide.

Imho, you might keep both in the end, as you might find both to be very different animals, even though both have the MilSub DNA.

I am fine with OVM's flat lugs and my wrist size is 6.75".


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



jonathanp77 said:


> Sharing some quick photos of the Scorpene prototype. No time to remove the dusts sorry. Maybe someome with photoshop can remove the dusts.


Great pics! Cleaned the dust off a few of them for you.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



wittyphrase said:


> Great pics! Cleaned the dust off a few of them for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.

These are going up on the website!

PS - THANKS!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I LOVE MY OVM - but I'm not wearing it as much due to the flat lugs. I've tried so hard to fall in love it....and I do love it.....but the flat lugs drive me insane.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


If you ask me (which I note you didn't) it sounds like you are TRYING to love the OVM. You want desperately to love it but haven't come to the acceptance phase yet! Maybe I'm reading between to lines here but it sounds like NTH fund money to me!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Don't, as you might regret it later, especially if yours is the OVM v1.x. Only after you have both in your hands to compare, then you decide.
> 
> Imho, you might keep both in the end, as you might find both to be very different animals, even though both have the MilSub DNA.
> 
> I am fine with OVM's flat lugs and my wrist size is 6.75".












Which lug end do you prefer - the left one or the right one? This is my OVM v2....

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

justadad said:


> If you ask me (which I note you didn't) it sounds like you are TRYING to love the OVM. You want desperately to love it but haven't come to the acceptance phase yet! Maybe I'm reading between to lines here but it sounds like NTH fund money to me!


This is my second OVM. Bought the v1, HATED the lume color against the stark black. Yuck!! Got the v2...LOVE IT, but hate the shape of the lug ends having a stark right angle, where they could taper top to bottom and look smoother like the balance of the watch. The lug ends look out of place with the hard angles. They needs to be softened.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Which lug end do you prefer - the left one or the right one? This is my OVM v2....
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


Err, sorry buddy ... they are the same, left or right. Both are having the same flat lugs, V1.x or V2.

If that is the case, by all means, sell your OVM to fund the Amphion. It's your wrist, your money, I don't want to judge.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> I was just thinking the same yesterday! Decisions Decisions
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Mines is already gone. Amphion Vintage ftw!

Sent from my 's


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Err, sorry buddy ... they are the same, left or right. Both are having the same flat lugs, V1.x or V2.
> 
> If that is the case, by all means, sell your OVM to fund the Amphion. It's your wrist, your money, I don't want to judge.


Grab your specs - the right lug is tapered at the end - tapered downwards. Cleans it up.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Lucky Duck (Oct 6, 2011)

Just ordered a Näcken Modern (no date) and Oberon (date). My Hamilton Khaki Frogman - which I bought last year as my first auto - will get company . November seems lightyears away, pretty excited.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Grab your specs - the right lug is tapered at the end - tapered downwards. Cleans it up.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


Very true. Very clear and I would file them all that way, although it won't help the flat underside too much.

On the other hand? That bezel grip? Heavenly...I have an old Steinhart with the old Grovana style bezel. No comparison. Not even a little bit of stylistic similarity. I won't buy another Steinhart because I don't like their cases, which they haven't ever changed, but that bezel is the bomb!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Very true. Very clear and I would file them all that way, although it won't help the flat underside too much.
> 
> On the other hand? That bezel grip? Heavenly...I have an old Steinhart with the old Grovana style bezel. No comparison. Not even a little bit of stylistic similarity. I won't buy another Steinhart because I don't like their cases, which they haven't ever changed, but that bezel is the bomb!


I found an older case on the bay I bid on to practice on first (hole I get it) and then will friend away on mine. The flatness underneath sucks, but if I can at least visually soften the ends of the lugs that's enough for now until I can convince Gunter and team to do a case redesign.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Grab your specs - the right lug is tapered at the end - tapered downwards. Cleans it up.
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


Ahh, I see what you mean now, after putting on my reading glasses.  I did not expect anyone put up a pic of asymmetric lugs, and partially blocked by the nato strap.

Of course, it will be normal for most people to choose the right lug, especially for us on this thread ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Very true. Very clear and I would file them all that way, although it won't help the flat underside too much.
> 
> On the other hand? That bezel grip? Heavenly...I have an old Steinhart with the old Grovana style bezel. No comparison. Not even a little bit of stylistic similarity. I won't buy another Steinhart because I don't like their cases, which they haven't ever changed, but that bezel is the bomb!


+1


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

synaptyx said:


> Mines is already gone. Amphion Vintage ftw!
> 
> Sent from my 's


While I took the opposite direction : I have a OVM 1 on its way now (should arrive today is custom officers do not choose to play tricks on me) and I finally won't take the amphion vintage as I initially decided to do. But a scoprène, a santa cruz and a nacken should be enough for my appetite of smaller diver watches


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For those interested, I just received the full set of professional pics from my photographer today, and just finished uploading them to the website - Coming Soon - NTH Watches - Janis Trading Company

Before anyone asks - the watches in the pro-shots (the 'soldier images' on white backgrounds, as if floating in space) are indeed the EXACT same watches in the other images (the natural light and light-box shots I took and posted before).

Because the pro-shots are taken in a light-box with very bright lighting, then photo-shopped to remove dust and objects in reflections, very often the colors and surfaces will look slightly different, which is why I also try to post some more 'real-world' type images.

To whatever extent your brain hurts trying to figure out which images are the most representative of future reality, sorry for that, but I'd suggest you go by the real-world shots, with the understanding that appearances will vary based on lighting conditions.

Also/PS - once again, big ups to Rusty, whose renders have once again proven to be incredibly, unbelievably accurate, to the point that as I was deleting his renders from the project page, I almost deleted the photographs several times, they are THAT close.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> For those interested, I just received the full set of professional pics from my photographer today, and just finished uploading them to the website - Coming Soon - NTH Watches - Janis Trading Company
> 
> Before anyone asks - the watches in the pro-shots (the 'soldier images' on white backgrounds, as if floating in space) are indeed the EXACT same watches in the other images (the natural light and light-box shots I took and posted before).
> 
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about....real pics that look like RENDERS!!!

I've been asking for more renders for weeks now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

😊

- from Agnes, with love


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ah, finally the studio pictures. Glad to see that they confirm my choice (and everybody else's I hope). 

Btw, does anyone else feel the incredible urge to get some other watch(es) to compensate for the waiting? It's like my mind saying: yes, you dished out a few hundred bucks, but you absolutely need to have another one RIGHT NOW! Jeez, I almost pulled the trigger on like ten other pieces since the pre-orders started. How about you other guys?


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Sea-Dog said:


> Ah, finally the studio pictures. Glad to see that they confirm my choice (and everybody else's I hope).
> 
> Btw, does anyone else feel the incredible urge to get some other watch(es) to compensate for the waiting? It's like my mind saying: yes, you dished out a few hundred bucks, but you absolutely need to have another one RIGHT NOW! Jeez, I almost pulled the trigger on like ten other pieces since the pre-orders started. How about you other guys?


Yeah, just ordered a Blue No Date Commander 300 while I wait for my NTH Vintage Blue and Amphion Modern... Probably shouldn't have.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> For those interested, I just received the full set of professional pics from my photographer today, and just finished uploading them to the website - Coming Soon - NTH Watches - Janis Trading Company
> 
> Before anyone asks - the watches in the pro-shots (the 'soldier images' on white backgrounds, as if floating in space) are indeed the EXACT same watches in the other images (the natural light and light-box shots I took and posted before).
> 
> ...


Doc, when I ordered the Naken Vintage Blue and Amphon Modern, the real life photos (still up) showed these with silver hands, which I loved much more than the Naken Modern with white hands.

The Studio shots show white hands, while the real life photos still show silver hands. I'm hoping this is only due to a reflection of the white light box on the hands, and that they are still silver.

Can you please confirm? I know you said exact same watches, but I'm being delusional and paranoid right now from lack of sleep...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DocJekl said:


> Can you please confirm? I'm being delusional and paranoid right now from lack of sleep...


Confirmed.

Like I said - lighting, reflections, etc.

Real world pics. That's why I added them.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

I think I just fell in love with the Scorpene.... again


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

docvail said:


> For those interested, I just received the full set of professional pics from my photographer












Sent from my 's


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Sent from my 's


That moment when you realize that "SUCCESS!" kid was eating sand...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Those new photos are epic. I'm going to have to buy another one of the NTH watches because of them. Dang.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

The new photos look great. I can't wait to get my Nacken Modern.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

It would be great if those wonderful renders were archived and viewable on the site rather than just being removed (they were just so great). Easy for me to say since I'm not the one who'd have to do it.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

You really are killing me here. I keep going back and forth between wanting an Orthos 2 or another NTH. I like the Orthos 2s and could use some color in my collection Orthos 2 would also give me a much quicker fix to my addiction. However I also really like everything about the NTHs from the size to the movement, etc. I am trying to diversify me "collection" and adding another to the 2 I already have on preorder doesn't really shake things up much. Then you add these new pics...

I blame you doc for all this pain and agony in my life. You should just send me watches for free or better yet pay me to wear them. How dare you take my money for these overpriced trinkets of torture and run away on 7 day extravagant trips. And worse yet put pictures on here to taunt me and show off how you are splurging my preorder money when you should be cobbling my watches in your basement watchmaker bunker. Woe is me, waa waa...:-(


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

It's taken all my willpower not to order an oberon and an amphion modern but I just bought a seamaster 2531 from exelonman

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> It would be great if those wonderful renders were archived and viewable on the site rather than just being removed (they were just so great). Easy for me to say since I'm not the one who'd have to do it.


They're still in the first post of this thread, just FYI.


----------



## xzjn9p (Feb 10, 2008)

Once this tier is sold out, how much does the price rise? considering an amphion modern.

thanks


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

xzjn9p said:


> Once this tier is sold out, how much does the price rise? considering an amphion modern.
> 
> thanks


FFR is $600 IIRC

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

ouch' ! Those photos of the Amphion Vintage is making me wanting one again. This textured dial !!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> You really are killing me here. I keep going back and forth between wanting an Orthos 2 or another NTH.


If you don't already have an Orthos, OII, Commander, Phantom or Cerberus, you owe it to yourself to get one.

Since you have an NTH on it's way, also consider: 22mm vs. 20mm, and your bracelet/strap combos.

Options, options.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

xzjn9p said:


> Once this tier is sold out, how much does the price rise? considering an amphion modern.
> 
> thanks


During pre-order, I raise prices in increments of $25.


----------



## xzjn9p (Feb 10, 2008)

docvail said:


> During pre-order, I raise prices in increments of $25.


I pulled the trigger. I would've gone Nacken if the hands/indices were outlined. Looking forward to a thin diver.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Just seen the professional shots and I'm pleased to say that I'm still happy with my choices.........   





......will be good to get some colour in my watch box!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

The side profile shots are sick!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> The side profile shots are sick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ain't wrong fella.........


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

xzjn9p said:


> I pulled the trigger. I would've gone Nacken if the hands/indices were outlined. Looking forward to a thin diver.


I just want to make sure I'm not misunderstanding you. The Nacken Modern has applied indices (I'm assuming that's the one you were talking about), but we made their borders (and the borders of the hands) white, rather than metallic.

You're saying you prefer the metallic borders, if I understand you correctly? I just want to make sure you realize the indices are applied, if that's what you actually meant.


----------



## xzjn9p (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes I understand the indices are applied and that hand borders are white. (I couldn't tell that the indices have borders, they appear to be a solid white block). I am saying that I prefer the silver-color borders. I chose the amphion modern instead based mostly on the indicies.



docvail said:


> I just want to make sure I'm not misunderstanding you. The Nacken Modern has applied indices (I'm assuming that's the one you were talking about), but we made their borders (and the borders of the hands) white, rather than metallic.
> 
> You're saying you prefer the metallic borders, if I understand you correctly? I just want to make sure you realize the indices are applied, if that's what you actually meant.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

xzjn9p said:


> Yes I understand the indices are applied and that hand borders are white. (I couldn't tell that the indices have borders, they appear to be a solid white block). I am saying that I prefer the silver-color borders. I chose the amphion modern instead based mostly on the indicies.


Thanks for clarifying.

I don't have the prototypes here at the moment. I just sent them off for review, so I'm not able to take a close look and see if my eye can discern a border or not. However, my hunch is that at normal viewing distance, my eyes would not be able to make out the border.

As you say, they do appear to be a solid block, at least when viewed by the naked eye at a normal distance. I'm guessing some macro shots may make them more apparent, but it's neither here nor there if you like the metallic framing of most applied indices.

Thanks for choosing a different one, in any event.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

docvail said:


> They're still in the first post of this thread, just FYI


Great! That is definitely archived.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

That the real bracelet?

;-)

       


docvail said:


> For those interested, I just received the full set of professional pics from my photographer today, and just finished uploading them to the website - Coming Soon - NTH Watches - Janis Trading Company
> 
> Before anyone asks - the watches in the pro-shots (the 'soldier images' on white backgrounds, as if floating in space) are indeed the EXACT same watches in the other images (the natural light and light-box shots I took and posted before).
> 
> ...


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

Boom goes the lume. 









TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
@thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Pictures like this one are the only thing that keep tripping me up. I LOVED the color of the lume in Rusty's original renders, but it always seems to look like the Nacken got a lume color really similar to the renders, and the Scorpene that I bought has a much blue-er color. I'm not sure if I missed that somewhere in the thread or if the scorpene prototype lume is just one of the ones that needs to be changed in final production or not...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> The side profile shots are sick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hornet99 said:


> You ain't wrong fella.........


+1


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Is it October yet? No?

Ok. I'll go before I get banned by Doc.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

The side profile is what sold me on the watches, and the bezel looks perfectly grippy. Seems like it is difficult to find small, slim, low profile divers these days. The Nacken Modern looks like the perfect combo low profile, toolish diver I have been looking for.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Battou62 said:


> The side profile is what sold me on the watches, and the bezel looks perfectly grippy. Seems like it is difficult to find small, slim, low profile divers these days. The Nacken Modern looks like the perfect combo low profile, toolish diver I have been looking for.


I think Doc hit these out of the park, especially for his first attempt designing divers. (Okay, his second attempt if you count the Commander 300, but he had LOTS of help with that one.) ;-)

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, there were the Orthos I and Orthos II divers before the Commander 300 and NTH...but I still think these do appear to be a home run. Or 8 home runs I guess.



LifeTrekker said:


> I think Doc hit these out of the park, especially for his first attempt designing divers. (Okay, his second attempt if you count the Commander 300, but he had LOTS of help with that one.) ;-)
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

CMFord said:


> Well, there were the Orthos I and Orthos II divers before the Commander 300 and NTH...but I still think these do appear to be a home run. Or 8 home runs I guess.


True... Maybe I haven't given Doc enough credit at this watch design thing. He seems to be hitting lots of his designs out of the park lately.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> True... Maybe I haven't given Doc enough credit at this watch design thing. He seems to be hitting lots of his designs out of the park


^^ HEAR. HEAR.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> I think Doc hit these out of the park, especially for his first attempt designing divers. (Okay, his second attempt if you count the Commander 300, but he had LOTS of help with that one.) ;-)





CMFord said:


> Well, there were the Orthos I and Orthos II divers before the Commander 300 and NTH...but I still think these do appear to be a home run. Or 8 home runs I guess.





LifeTrekker said:


> True... Maybe I haven't given Doc enough credit at this watch design thing. He seems to be hitting lots of his designs out of the park lately.


*cough* Acionna *cough*


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't think that Doc has made a watch yet that isn't awesome. Some of them may not speak to everyone, but they are mighty fine watches all around.

Case in point: I think the Phantom is a great watch, not exactly right for me, but still a great watch. When I finally saw one in person, I was even more amazed. Great watches.

I finally got my Moby Dick (Riccardo). Also a great watch. I love it. I understand the frustration with the movement, and the various other hiccoughs along the way, still a great watch... and the one that started it all!

I am very impatiently waiting for my Santa Cruz to be delivered.... and I'm doing everything possible not to add a 2nd NTH to the order, but my willpower may not last too much longer. Those pics are awesome! Great work Doc!

And I am waiting some-what patiently to see what is in store next!!!!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Omagerd...it's in the wild










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> Omagerd...it's in the wild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, you can't just leave it at that. I demand more photos...........

.......please!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Oh no, you can't just leave it at that. I demand more photos...........
> 
> .......please!


Not my pic. Saw it on the homage thread.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> Not my pic. Saw it on the homage thread.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


My bad!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Too bad whoever is not sharing here too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> Omagerd...it's in the wild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That photo just put a tear in my eye and a knot in my stomach. Starting to wish i had added this with the other 2 at preorder time.o|


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Too bad whoever is not sharing here too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know whose wrist that is. Pretty sure he's working on a full write up.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I know whose wrist that is. Pretty sure he's working on a full write up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Oh, I see! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I know whose wrist that is. Pretty sure he's working on a full write up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


^^^This.

I sort of promised James (Fullers1845) I'd let him get his hands on one of the subs in appreciation for his letting me pester him about why he loves subs so much, many moons ago.

The chickens have come home to roost.

Watch for James's full review to be posted in the next week or so.

The rest of the subs are out for review with bloggers. Hopefully those reviews will be forthcoming soon as well.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

docvail said:


> *cough* Acionna *cough*


Hey, I've got one... don't knock it!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> *cough* Acionna *cough*


I believe I was the first to test the Acionna diving. Doc may recall, it was either Turks and Caicos or Puerto Rico I think. It did quite nicely!! Wouldn't fully call it a purpose built diver, but if I can dig up the pics it looked great underwater....now if I can just find Vlad...:-(


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> Omagerd...it's in the wild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! This is the one I ordered. .look forward to the pics and review


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

NTH trio









TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
@thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Awesome! This is the one I ordered. .look forward to the pics and review


+1 😄

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Santa Cruz in the wild. These pics make me happy (courtesy of @abtw_patrick on Instagram)




















__
http://instagr.am/p/BHc5yLfAcOM/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sorry if it was asked before (I enjoy the pictures only  ), but does anybody know why the Vintage Nacken, Oberon, Vintage Amphion and Santa Cruz all have the vintage-lume markers, but only the Vintage Nackens have the white-greenish lume color in normal daylight condition, while the other are yellowish? Not a big deal but is the lume on the 2 Nackens really that strong?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Forever8895 said:


> Sorry if it was asked before (I enjoy the pictures only  ), but does anybody know why the Vintage Nacken, Oberon, Vintage Amphion and Santa Cruz all have the vintage-lume markers, but only the Vintage Nackens have the white-greenish lume color in normal daylight condition, while the other are yellowish? Not a big deal but is the lume on the 2 Nackens really that strong?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They don't all have the same lume.

The Oberon, Amphion Vintage and Santa Cruz lume color is called "Old Radium". It's a recipe-mix that Tritec makes using a variety of pigments, so the color can vary slightly from one batch to the next.

The vintage Nackens have "Natural" lume. This is a standard lume color.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

docvail said:


> They don't all have the same lume.
> 
> The Oberon, Amphion Vintage and Santa Cruz lume color is called "Old Radium". It's a recipe-mix that Tritec makes using a variety of pigments, so the color can vary slightly from one batch to the next.
> 
> The vintage Nackens have "Natural" lume. This is a standard lume color.


I saw you mentioned "Natural" lume before, but I misunderstood it with the Old-Radium one. Thanks for clarifying!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

these are all looking too good not to order.


----------



## xenius36 (Jun 4, 2016)

a


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xenius36 (Jun 4, 2016)

xenius36 said:


> a
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know why I wrote this meaningless post and don't know how to delete it.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

appophylite said:


> Pictures like this one are the only thing that keep tripping me up. I LOVED the color of the lume in Rusty's original renders, but it always seems to look like the Nacken got a lume color really similar to the renders, and the Scorpene that I bought has a much blue-er color. I'm not sure if I missed that somewhere in the thread or if the scorpene prototype lume is just one of the ones that needs to be changed in final production or not...


Taken from Doc's site...

"*The Scorpène* has printed, white-lume markers which glow blue, on a matte black dial and a jet-black bezel."

The blue lume is one of the factors that made me choose it. It's not too late to order another...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

xenius36 said:


> I don't know why I wrote this meaningless post and don't know how to delete it.


Best part is it got a few likes already! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Best part is it got a few likes already!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such honesty deserves to be rewarded. He gets a like from me!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Has anyone reposted these yet?



















Where is the Lord Sinclair?

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Macro shots of the Nacken dial would be awesome. The "sandpaper" texture interests me...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Macro shots of the Nacken dial would be awesome. The "sandpaper" texture interests me...






























This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

With $500 burning a hole in my pocket, I thought for a whole week of what watch I would purchase.
It went from a Seiko SARB033 to the Hamilton Khaki King and to the Tissot PRC200.
They all seemed like great watches, but all of them appeared to be missing something...
I finally decided to place a pre-order for the NTH Scorpene.
This will be my first watch from a Micro brand and it will serve as my everyday watch.
October cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Is it October yet?


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Is it October yet?


Tell me about it. Does anyone else feel like Halloween is being a bit of a d!ckbag, taking it's sweet fecking time getting here?


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

wromg said:


> Tell me about it. Does anyone else feel like Halloween is being a bit of a d!ckbag, taking it's sweet fecking time getting here?


I feel that way about Christmas every year. But yeah, this year Christmas is coming early!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cpscott84 (Sep 12, 2014)

Really thinking about pulling the trigger on the pre-order for one of these. For those that have seen the prototype in person what color are the hands and indices? Are they closer to white? Because they come off as greenish in some photos.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

So Doc, when can we expect a titanium case for the Nacken modern? I think that would really round it out


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I begin to understand Doc's frustration in dealing with these kind of questions already asked and answered. Perhaps, I don't know, check the website FAQs, this thread starting at the first page and reading the 33,000 responses contained in this thread.

Have at it. But why not take a gamble? Doc's products are top notch and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.



cpscott84 said:


> Really thinking about pulling the trigger on the pre-order for one of these. For those that have seen the prototype in person what color are the hands and indices? Are they closer to white? Because they come off as greenish in some photos.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Battou62 said:


> So Doc, when can we expect a titanium case for the Nacken modern? I think that would really round it out


Doc said his new line would be made exclusively of a patented blend of unobtanium and adamantium. He's collabing with Wolverine and Magneto on this, obviously.


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

Uberyk said:


> Doc said his new line would be made exclusively of a patented blend of unobtanium and adamantium. He's collabing with Wolverine and *Magneto *on this, obviously.


It better have some kick-a__ antimagnetic protection.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Booom, that's what I was waiting for. The French Navy setup, oui oui! This is gonna be good. Take a blue diver, put it on a green Nato and that's my favorite look right there.

October, I want to see you in my office, right now!



docvail said:


> Has anyone reposted these yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Buellrider said:


> Taken from Doc's site...
> 
> "*The Scorpène* has printed, white-lume markers which glow blue, on a matte black dial and a jet-black bezel."
> 
> The blue lume is one of the factors that made me choose it.* It's not too late to order another.*..


I have s&!$ for vision and can't see without glasses - I'm not sure I can see WITH glasses which would explain why I failed to see what clearly is, an obvious line on the website 

Not complaining - The design and the markers are what won me over, plus the fact that the dial combined with the bezel gives the feel of a 'B Type' Fleiger which I've been after anyhow. Since I already have an 'A-Type' Fleiger I couldn't really justify to myself, purchasing another watch that is basically the same thing, with a different dial. Buying the Scorpene allowed me to to get a watch with a bit more functionality than what I was after, a design similar to what I was after and the chance to support a Micro I've heard a lot of good things about - 3 Birds with one stone! - The lume may not be EXACTLY what I wanted on this particular watch, but it's bright, clear and crisp and those are the important things that matter. I am debating jumping on a Nacken Modern, but I still can't justify it unless I seriously give thought to a giveaway of a larger section of the watches I don't really wear anymore.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cpscott84 said:


> Really thinking about pulling the trigger on the pre-order for one of these. For those that have seen the prototype in person what color are the hands and indices? Are they closer to white? Because they come off as greenish in some photos.


Depends on which model you mean.

The Amphion Modern, Scorpene and Nacken Modern all have BG W9 lume. It's WHITE (as white as lume gets) in the daylight, and glows blue.

The Amphion Vintage, Santa Cruz and Oberon all have "Old Radium" lume. It's beige, and glows green.

The two vintae Nackens have natural lume. It's a very pale yellow color in the daylight, and glows green. It's only about half a shade darker than C3. To the extent it may look greenish in some pics, that's either the camera or your eyes playing tricks on you.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Depends on which model you mean.
> 
> The Amphion Modern, Scorpene and Nacken Modern all have BG W9 lume. It's WHITE (as white as lume gets) in the daylight, and glows blue.
> 
> ...


I'm going to go ape-**** if I see that lume chart one more time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I'm going to go ape-**** if I see that lume chart one more time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this better?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Is this better?


Yes!

Now which one is the Santa Cruz, scorpene, Nacken, etc. Please circle, point and label.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Doc, just curious. Where does the "Old Radium" fit in terms of the chart?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Yes!
> 
> Now which one is the Santa Cruz, scorpene, Nacken, etc. Please circle, point and label.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


......now I really, really understand what it must be like to Doc!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Not an NTH but hopefully it's ok to post pic of its brother here..the Commander..loving it..can't wait for my Anphion Modern and Oberon to go with my Commander..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> Doc, just curious. Where does the "Old Radium" fit in terms of the chart?


Seriously? You're asking me to tell you where a material I don't make fits into a chart I didn't create?

It's a custom-mix. Those are all standard lume colors. It doesn't fit anywhere on that chart.

Here's a pic showing Old Radium (hands and dial markers, plus the lume pip) next to C3 (all the bezel markings, except for the pip):















Here's another:















Where would you put it on that chart? I think I'd put it up there with C3 and Natural.

Here's Natural next to C3:















Lume is a "Your Mileage May Vary" thing. Since they went through the trouble to create that chart, I'm guessing Tritec has some standard way of measuring lume brightness, which allows them to make those sorts of exacting comparisons, complete with percentages.

I don't know how they do it, or how I'd measure the brightness other than to take pics and show them to you.

There's your pics.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Seriously? You're asking me to tell you where a material I don't make fits into a chart I didn't create?
> 
> It's a custom-mix. Those are all standard lume colors. It doesn't fit anywhere on that chart.
> 
> ...


I love a good bit of lume, don't we all? But why do people get some hung up on it? It's not like you use that feature all the time is it?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> It's not like you use that feature all the time is it?


Lol. Say that to a lume junkie. I dare you.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Lumatics, would be the proper appellation. They should go quietly back to F74...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> I love a good bit of lume, don't we all? But why do people get some hung up on it? It's not like you use that feature all the time is it?


And most of the time, when it's at its best, we're kipped out anyhow


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Lol. Say that to a lume junkie. I dare you.


Find me one and I'll happily oblige........


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Did someone say lume??








Obviously this isn't an NTH so it may be different..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Haha. Sorry doc. Wasn't trying to be snarky. I mistakenly thought it was a tritec lume that was new and not on the chart or something. 
Your photo explanation was informative enough.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

My formal request is for a YouTube video showing the shades of lume in different environments and how they shift and adjust through the daily hustle and bustle of being a small town girl in a big city world. Add a power point presentation at the end and I should be set to submit my final 3 requests before making an informed decision about possibly getting on your email list.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Lumopaths 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Prestige worldwide presents lume and hoes. Yes lume and hoes.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Uberyk said:


> Prestige worldwide presents lume and hoes. Yes lume and hoes.


I hope it's not $h!+ lume.

I'm a big fan of Doc's new venture through Janis: Lume & Heuway.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

azsuprasm said:


> I hope it's not $h!+ lume.


Can't be $h!+ lume - that would require it to be darker than the dark red lume that's represented on the Lume Chart that Doc posted earlier


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think Doc should rename his venture **** Lume and Huey.

:ducks for cover:



azsuprasm said:


> I hope it's not $h!+ lume.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Doc's new venture through Janis: Lume & Heuway.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> I love a good bit of lume, don't we all? But why do people get some hung up on it? It's not like you use that feature all the time is it?


Ive got a Deep Blue orange monster with some s#!tty lume that after charging you can barely see it. I think most people just want to know three things, generally: what color (use easy names) is it in the day time, then glowing, and is it bright / average / dim when glowing.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

azsuprasm said:


> I hope it's not $h!+ lume.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Doc's new venture through Janis: Lume & Heuway.


Well played


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Well played


Agreed, lest we all forget..."hues not hoes!" Now, back to your regularly scheduled Pantone discussion...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Agreed, lest we all forget..."hues not hoes!" Now, back to your regularly scheduled Pantone discussion...


.......every time I see Pantone I think of this:



Must be my diet........


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I just went through all 491 pages of this madness hoping for October to arrive and it took me 4 days.
I learned quite a lot through this journey including the importance of **** lume, titanium crown guards, and nuked chimichangas.
It was quite the journey and I regret not taking part in it earlier.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Have I missed any of the blogger reviews of the NTH subs?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Have I missed any of the blogger reviews of the NTH subs?


I haven't seen anything recently other than some wristies and a worn and wound pic

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> I haven't seen anything recently other than some wristies and a worn and wound pic
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


OK, just had seen the same and was hoping I'd not missed anything.......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Have I missed any of the blogger reviews of the NTH subs?


You have not.

Keep an eye on a Blog to Watch, Wrist Watch Review, and the Time Bum, as well as WUS member and BSHT chairman emeritus Fullers1845, who I assume will be posting his thoughts in a thread here on WUS.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> You have not.
> 
> Keep an eye on a Blog to Watch, Wrist Watch Review, and the Time Bum, as well as WUS member and BSHT chairman emeritus Fullers1845, who I assume will be posting his thoughts in a thread here on WUS.


........can't wait, especially for what Fullers1845 will be saying about the vintage Näcken. His pictures made the blue bezel look f#@%&@#( beautiful.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

True...

However, there are around at least two other VERY nice and well done reviews by other members.... just saying.   


Hornet99 said:


> ........can't wait, especially for what Fullers1845 will be saying about the vintage Näcken. His pictures made the blue bezel look f#@%&@#( beautiful.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> True...
> 
> However, there are around at least two other VERY nice and well done reviews by other members.... just saying.


Of the vintage?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

docvail said:


> You have not.
> 
> Keep an eye on a Blog to Watch, Wrist Watch Review, and the Time Bum, as well as WUS member and BSHT chairman emeritus Fullers1845, who I assume will be posting his thoughts in a thread here on WUS.


Did you ask them to hold till a certain date? (just curious)

Trigger pulled on a vintage blue today


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> Did you ask them to hold till a certain date? (just curious)
> 
> Trigger pulled on a vintage blue today


Nope.

What with all the delays getting the prototypes in hand, I'd hoped to have some blogger reviews completed before opening pre-orders, and these guys are all doing me a solid by doing the reviews, like, NOW, in spite of my unavoidably stringing them along about when I'd be able to get the watches to them in the first place.

Hold them? Yeah, no. The sooner they publish, the better.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chris, I know that at times I am a leading contender for the village idiot, but I'd be glad to do a video review for you.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Col. Fullers has posted his review of the Nacken Blue

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/review-nth-n%E4cken-vintage-blue-janis-trading-company-3380810.html


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> Chris, I know that at times I am a leading contender for the village idiot, but I'd be glad to do a video review for you.


You give yourself too much credit.

You've got a lot of work to do if you want to become a leading contender for that position.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Ouch.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> You give yourself too much credit.
> 
> You've got a lot of work to do if you want to become a leading contender for that position.


Village idiot or video reviewer?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> True...
> 
> However, there are around at least two other VERY nice and well done reviews by other members.... just saying.


Read those already fella!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

docvail said:


> You give yourself too much credit.
> 
> You've got a lot of work to do if you want to become a leading contender for that position.


Lol I have my moments.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> Lol I have my moments.


There are a LOT bigger idiots around here than you. Me, for example.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> There are a LOT bigger idiots around here than you. Me, for example.


You're not that bad.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Is #MacroMonday a thing?










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

docvail said:


> Is #MacroMonday a thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yes it is.....

David


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Is #MacroMonday a thing?
> 
> That's just awesome!!!!
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you just insert your words into docs quote? Do you know what he does when you do that..?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> Did you just insert your words into docs quote? Do you know what he does when you do that..?


Gives it a like?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Did you just insert your words into docs quote? Do you know what he does when you do that..?


Apparently I don't know how to quote correctly. I just wanted to not repeat the image but keep the question. 

Any tips welcome...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

taike said:


> Gives it a like?


I taike it you're right.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

This could turn out to be quite fun.....



Jguitron said:


> Apparently I don't know how to quote correctly. I just wanted to not repeat the image but keep the question.
> 
> Any tips welcome...
> 
> ...


Thanks Jguitron!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> This could turn out to be quite fun.....
> 
> Thanks Jguitron!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the least I could do for all your strong contributions!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

docvail said:


> Is #MacroMonday a thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is now!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## xenius36 (Jun 4, 2016)

Last night, Doc came to me in my dream like fairy and said "You don't have to wait no more. I already send you Näcken by DHL to your country because it's your birthday, boy" and i cried.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

xenius36 said:


> Last night, Doc came to me in my dream like fairy and said "You don't have to wait no more. I already send you Näcken by DHL to your country because it's your birthday, boy" and i cried.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was definitely a dream. Go back to sleep.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Did you just insert your words into docs quote? Do you know what he does when you do that..?





taike said:


> Gives it a like?


Wonder if he's taking crazy pills?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

xenius36 said:


> Last night, Doc came to me in my dream like fairy and said "You don't have to wait no more. I already send you Näcken by DHL to your country because it's your birthday, boy" and i cried.





LifeTrekker said:


> That was definitely a dream. Go back to sleep.


I'm not sure which bothers me more about that scenario, that I'm a fairy, or that I couldn't come up with a funnier way to deliver that line.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> I'm not sure which bothers me more about that scenario, that I'm a fairy, or that I couldn't come up with a funnier way to deliver that line.


I'd go with the lack of comedy Doc (especially as I couldn't find a pic of Will Ferrell dressed as a fairy to post........)


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd go with the lack of comedy Doc (especially as I couldn't find a pic of Will Ferrell dressed as a fairy to post........)


How about The Rock?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> How about The Rock?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Double post.....


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Yikes! I need to bleach my eyes.



Hornet99 said:


>


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

This thread will now be overtaken by Man Fairies.


----------



## chuckj10 (Jan 22, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on the Nth Nacken modern!! Cmon October 31st!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

chuckj10 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Nth Nacken modern!! Cmon October 31st!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice.










I can hardly wait myself.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

I can't wait for the new "arrivals" thread...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rpm1974 said:


> I can't wait for the new "arrivals" thread...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure there will be quite the beginning to a long and successful "Show Us Your NTH Subs!" thread started on or around October 31st.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Man fairies aside, is it October yet? And I hate the new Man Fairies meme. I much prefer the **** lume and nuked chimichangas earlier.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Another review from TheTimeBum http://www.thetimebum.com/2016/07/nth-amphion-vintage-nacken-vintage-and.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Forever8895 said:


> Another review from TheTimeBum http://www.thetimebum.com/2016/07/nth-amphion-vintage-nacken-vintage-and.html
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Read that review and immediately pulled the trigger on a Scorpene. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Mil6161 said:


> Very nice


If it's not for the crazy tax, I would love to buy one of these. Now I just wait for somebody to flip one...








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Up until I read the Time Bum review and saw the pictures I was of the opinion the Näcken Vintage lume could be more vintage, ala Santa Cruz, Oberon and Amphion Vintage.

But since seeing those pictures I've come around. 

Which is not necessarily a good thing seeing as I already have two other models on pre-order.

I need to stay out of this thread.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Forever8895 said:


> If it's not for the crazy tax, I would love to buy one of these. Now I just wait for somebody to flip one...
> View attachment 8734282
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure it's illegal for Doc to charge you a tax just because you're crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I feel like being the jerk to start a "Show us your Lumed Crowns!" thread.
Crowns with lume on them ONLY!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Mil6161 said:


> Very nice


Woven strap gets top marks against the textured dial. Please, someone put a pebbled Sting ray strap on there!


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Review photos like this one on TimeBum continue the train of vindication of choice:









THAT BLUE LUME!!!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Man fairies aside, is it October yet? And I hate the new Man Fairies meme. I much prefer the **** lume and nuked chimichangas earlier.


Awwww that's too bad...









Wish denied.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Forever8895 said:


> Now I just wait for somebody to flip one...


when they do, it'll be for more than today's price.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> when they do, it'll be for more than today's price.


I know. But I rather paying the price than working with Hungarian Tax office. Last month I just received my Armida A9, after more than 2 weeks speaking back and forth just for tax declaration. And that's not the best part yet: I am a foreigner, which mean I couldn't understand what they told me all the time...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

It's official - I've loved my Steinhart OVM and I'm on my second one - but the review convinced me - Amphion Vintage to the rescue. 

Now to sell the Steinhart..... 


David


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> It's official - I've loved my Steinhart OVM and I'm on my second one - but the review convinced me - Amphion Vintage to the rescue.
> 
> Now to sell the Steinhart.....
> 
> David


You know, if it wasn't for the fact that I already own this...










I'd be all over the Amphion Vintage.

I guess I'll just have to be content with the Naken Modern I currently have on order.










BTW, subs look great on leather, don't they.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

chuckj10 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Nth Nacken modern!! Cmon October 31st!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my boy!!!!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

LifeTrekker said:


>


I would buy an Amphion Modern if I could get it with this bezel.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Avo said:


> I would buy an Amphion Modern if I could get it with this bezel.


I'd want the Nacken only with the Amphion bezel... Maybe we should swap them and trade..


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> I'd want the Nacken only with the Amphion bezel... Maybe we should swap them and trade..


I'd love to see that.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

Now now.. Who has the Oberon for review?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Avo said:


> I would buy an Amphion Modern if I could get it with this bezel.


Actually, I would prefer Amphion Vintage with this Näcken Modern bezel, but with Amphion Modern red triangle pip.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

Forever8895 said:


> Another review from TheTimeBum http://www.thetimebum.com/2016/07/nth-amphion-vintage-nacken-vintage-and.html
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice! I'm curious as to why the Santa Cruz wasn't reviewed though :/


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> Nice! I'm curious as to why the Santa Cruz wasn't reviewed though :/


If only the Santa Cruz shared a case, movement, and all other materials with the ones that did get reviewed. Oh. Wait a minute. Life must be awfully good if that truly caused you disappointment...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

hwa said:


> If only the Santa Cruz shared a case, movement, and all other materials with the ones that did get reviewed. Oh. Wait a minute. Life must be awfully good if that truly caused you disappointment...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sound like a great guy to have fun with. I was mostly after more pictures of it.

Have a great grumpy day.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

n1k0 said:


> You sound like a great guy to have fun with. I was mostly after more pictures of it.
> 
> Have a great grumpy day.


The world's a dumpster fire right now; if youre not grumpy, youre not paying attention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

hwa said:


> The world's a dumpster fire right now; if youre not grumpy, youre not paying attention.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look at my location, then browse for intl news; I'm not grumpy nor am I ranting on people about watches, how about that?


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

n1k0 said:


> Nice! I'm curious as to why the Santa Cruz wasn't reviewed though :/


I know doc sends his watches out for review, etc to a few people. I bet the Santa Cruz is elsewhere....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Let me reset: your humor is so exquisitely dry that i missed the joke. Apologies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

n1k0 said:


> I was mostly after more pictures of it.


Wait for the review on A Blog to Watch. @abtw_patrick , search for this profile on Instagram and you'll see what I mean.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I do feel like Santa Cruzers have gotten one of the short straws. 

1. First set of protos did not include the Santa Cruz. Plenty of pics of other NTHs to keep us drooling and wanting more. 

2. Second wave of protos did....there were a few pics and then it was sent for professional pics. Meanwhile the Nacken modern was being shown off on its world tour. 

3. Watches have been sent out for reviews. @abtw_patrick took some great pics, but quickly moved on to other NTHs. Then the Timebum review came out with more pics of other NTHs. 

I'm, not complaining, but I do feel the pain. (Compaining????)...but good things come to those that wait!

First world problems!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I do feel like Santa Cruzers have gotten one of the short straws.
> 
> 1. First set of protos did not include the Santa Cruz. Plenty of pics of other NTHs to keep us drooling and wanting more.
> 
> ...


We all know it's the prettiest of the bunch and is just letting the others have 5 minutes of fame before it blows them away.......


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hwa said:


> The world's a dumpster fire right now; if youre not grumpy, youre not paying attention.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grumpy is a choice - not a lifestyle

David


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

hwa said:


> The world's a dumpster fire right now; if youre not grumpy, youre not paying attention.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Over reacting is just as bad as not reacting......



n1k0 said:


> Look at my location, then browse for intl news; I'm not grumpy nor am I ranting on people about watches, how about that?


Best way to handle what is going on around here is to carry on living as before.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

kelt said:


> Over reacting is just as bad as not reacting......
> 
> Best way to handle what is going on around here is to carry on living as before.


Agree, stay vigilant and focus on watches as much as possible.

God bless the victims and all of us that morn them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

kelt said:


> Over reacting is just as bad as not reacting......
> 
> Best way to handle what is going on around here is to carry on living as before.


Most assuredly. If you run and hide, the terrorists win.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I do feel like Santa Cruzers have gotten one of the short straws.
> 
> 1. First set of protos did not include the Santa Cruz. Plenty of pics of other NTHs to keep us drooling and wanting more.
> 
> ...


We all know it's the prettiest of the bunch and is just letting the others have 5 minutes of fame before it blows them away.......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Gents, let's avoid political discussions, as they're against forum rules, and unlikely to be fun anyway.

All the v.2 protos are out with reviewers. The Santa Cruz and the Amphion Modern are with Patrick Kansa of A Blog to Watch (see his pics by following @abtw_patrick on instagram). The Oberon and Nacken Modern are with Victor Marks of Wrist Watch Review (@vmarksi on instagram).

James (Fullers1845) posted additional pics of the Nacken Vintage Blue in a subsequent post of his hands-on review - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/review-nth-n%E4cken-vintage-blue-janis-trading-company-3380842.html.

I should have all eight back with me soon. I'll try to take a few more pics of each before I send them back out for more reviews.

I'd like to remind everyone that production was started about a month ago. As it stands, I don't see any reason why we won't be able to make our target delivery date in late October.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Gents, let's avoid political discussions, as they're against forum rules, and unlikely to be fun anyway.
> 
> All the v.2 protos are all out with reviewers. The Santa Cruz and the Amphion Modern are with Patrick Kansa of A Blog to Watch (see his pics by following @abtw_patrick on instagram). The Oberon and Nacken Modern are with Victor Marks of Wrist Watch Review (@vmarksi on instagram).
> 
> ...


Please don't take any more pics....we want others to do it for you. (Just kidding, I think more pics are always welcome, but it doesn't mean that we won't complain about them)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Please don't take any more pics....we want others to do it for you. (Just kidding, I think more pics are always welcome, but it doesn't mean that we won't complain about them)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If Doc takes pictures, there's going to be a guaranteed several pages of animated discussion. Some good, some not.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> If Doc takes pictures, there's going to be a guaranteed several pages of animated discussion. Some good, some not.


And another five pages of "Will ______ be changed in production?" or other "Suggestions".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Please no more suggestions.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

This is the first post on page 500 (in Tapatalk anyway). Is there going to be a giveaway or something Doc? Like maybe one of the NTH protos? 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> The next page is number 500. Is there going to be a giveaway or something Doc? Like maybe one of the NTH protos?
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


You making a suggestion?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

taike said:


> You making a suggestion?


No, not at all. Just asking a question. 500 pages is a big milestone is all. I was just wondering if it was going to get any special recognition.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

The watches are close to giveaways at their pre-order prices...



LifeTrekker said:


> This is the first post on page 500 (in Tapatalk anyway). Is there going to be a giveaway or something Doc? Like maybe one of the NTH protos?
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> This is the first post on page 500 (in Tapatalk anyway). Is there going to be a giveaway or something Doc? Like maybe one of the NTH protos?
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Yes.

For my 100,000th post.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

docvail said:


> Yes.
> 
> For my 100,000th post.


Great! Only 84,486 more posts to go.

At your post rate, that should take what, like about 2 weeks or so?

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

FWIW, I now have 462 pictures of NTH Subs saved on my phone.










Been save'n 'em ever since the renders started being posted.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> FWIW, I now have 462 pictures of NTH Subs saved on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

CMFord said:


> View attachment 8758346


Sure. I'll become the archivist and the official NTH Museum Curator. But I will need the prototypes and samples of each of the first edition NTH subs for the official displays.

If any of you want to visit the museum when you're in the Twin Cities, let me know.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## xenius36 (Jun 4, 2016)

Museum Curator sounds nice but how about Ambassador? I can be your South Korean ambassador. All I need is few samples. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

xenius36 said:


> Museum Curator sounds nice but how about Ambassador? I can be your South Korean ambassador. All I need is few samples.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close your eyes and maybe the doc fairy will give you the DHL tracking number this time


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

xenius36 said:


> Museum Curator sounds nice but how about Ambassador? I can be your South Korean ambassador. All I need is few samples.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I travel all over the world on business, so I could take the "Official NTH Museum Collection"(TM) on tour. That would make it a traveling museum exhibit. You know, like the traveling King Tut exhibit, just with watches instead of an ancient mummy and his gold death mask and furniture and chariots and stuff.

An added bonus is that the whole collection will fit in my carry on.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## xenius36 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ok you win. Tell me when will be ONMC tour open in Korea. (Remember, the tour should take place before Oct 31)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

xenius36 said:


> Ok you win. Tell me when will be ONMC tour open in Korea. (Remember, the tour should take place before Oct 31)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, if the "ONMC" (TM) already existed, it would be on tour in Seattle, WA right now, and next Thursday it would be in San Antonio, TX. But being as the museum exhibits are just in the planning stages right now, and the curator is still in the process of acquiring the "valuable artifacts" for the collection, it may still be a bit before the "ONMC" (TM) World Tour will begin.

Most of the early tour stops would likely be in the US and Canada, but future tour stops in Asia, Australia, New Zealand, and various countries in Europe and South America are also quite possible.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> FWIW, I now have 462 pictures of NTH Subs saved on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seek help.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Well, if the "ONMC" (TM) already existed, it would be on tour in Seattle, WA right now, and next Thursday it would be in San Antonio, TX. But being as the museum exhibits are just in the planning stages right now, and the curator is still in the process of acquiring the "valuable artifacts" for the collection, it may still be a bit before the "ONMC" (TM) World Tour will begin.
> 
> Most of the early tour stops would likely be in the US and Canada, but future tour stops in Asia, Australia, New Zealand, and various countries in Europe and South America are also quite possible.
> 
> ...


Nice to know someone else on here travels as much as I do... I'll volunteer to be "ONMC"(TM) #2, a subsidiary.... and if I were currently open, I would be in Taiwan, then back to Phoenix, then Salt Lake City, then likely to Korea or Belgium (always hit a few countries when in Europe), and possibly a Japan.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Well, if the "ONMC" (TM) already existed, it would be on tour in Seattle, WA right now, and next Thursday it would be in San Antonio, TX. But being as the museum exhibits are just in the planning stages right now, and the curator is still in the process of acquiring the "valuable artifacts" for the collection, it may still be a bit before the "ONMC" (TM) World Tour will begin.
> 
> Most of the early tour stops would likely be in the US and Canada, but future tour stops in Asia, Australia, New Zealand, and various countries in Europe and South America are also quite possible.
> 
> ...





kendalw3 said:


> Nice to know someone else on here travels as much as I do... I'll volunteer to be "ONMC"(TM) #2, a subsidiary.... and if I were currently open, I would be in Taiwan, then back to Phoenix, then Salt Lake City, then likely to Korea or Belgium (always hit a few countries when in Europe), and possibly a Japan.


........and back on planet earth

I can't wait to see the review of the Santa Cruz!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

^ +1

Since I pre-ordered the Santa Cruz, this is also high on my list.

All the other reviews have been edging me closer to adding a 2nd NTH to the list....


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

kendalw3 said:


> All the other reviews have been edging me closer to adding a 2nd NTH to the list....


As is the intent.

Doc's evil plan is coming together quite nicely.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> As is the intent.
> 
> Doc's evil plan is coming together quite nicely.
> 
> ...


A quick Internet search discovers the parent company of Janis is Silver Shamrock. This could be a problem....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> A quick Internet search discovers the parent company of Janis is Silver Shamrock. This could be a problem....


Obscure reference to horrible '80's movie FTW!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> A quick Internet search discovers the parent company of Janis is Silver Shamrock. This could be a problem....


Not so fast. The ultimate parent of Silver Shamrock is Sombra Corporation.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

GlenRoiland said:


> A quick Internet search discovers the parent company of Janis is Silver Shamrock. This could be a problem....


I can only picture bugs coming out of the watch in a lume shot...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just an FYI to anyone lurking/still on the fence - PRE-ORDER PRICES ON ALL NTH MODELS WILL GO UP $25 ON 30 JULY.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> Not so fast. The ultimate parent of Silver Shamrock is Sombra Corporation.


...and Sombra is owned by either the Drax Corporation or Prescott Pharmaceuticals, I can't remember which.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Just an FYI to anyone lurking/still on the fence - PRE-ORDER PRICES ON ALL NTH MODELS WILL GO UP $25 ON 30 JULY.


NOOOOOO!!!!

That's my worst nightmare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

docvail said:


> Just an FYI to anyone lurking/still on the fence - PRE-ORDER PRICES ON ALL NTH MODELS WILL GO UP $25 ON 30 JULY.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Obscure reference to horrible '80's movie FTW!


So, you deny the electrical discharge will happen if we poke the back of the watch?


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

azsuprasm said:


> ...and Sombra is owned by either the Drax Corporation or Prescott Pharmaceuticals, I can't remember which.


AND, those guys are owned by Umbrella Corporation...


----------



## xenius36 (Jun 4, 2016)

My 20mm vanilla scented "Rubber B" style rubber strap for Näcken Modern have arrived. It's really hard to wait untill Oct.31.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

DocJekl said:


> And, those guys are owned by Umbrella Corporation...


Who actually have a roofer's card, which covers everything.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

xenius36 said:


> My 20mm vanilla scented "Rubber B" style rubber strap for Näcken Modern have arrived. It's really hard to wait untill Oct.31.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! Where did you get the strap from?


----------



## xenius36 (Jun 4, 2016)

deluded said:


> That looks great! Where did you get the strap from?


(mayun)express for 14.65$. Satisfied

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Omegafanboy said:


> Just thought I would post these here as well. The Oberon prototype on some other bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This watch makes me salivate like a Pavlovian hound. Just flash a picture and it starts.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

xenius36 said:


> (mayun)express for 14.65$. Satisfied
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

@ABTW_Patrick has been tweeting lots of NTH in the wild pics. Nice!!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I know that personally when the next wave of NTH come out, I would love to see an 2-4-6-8-10-12 dial.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I know that personally when the next wave of NTH come out, I would love to see an 2-4-6-8-10-12 dial.


I may be wrong but I thought Doc said he'd be moving on to something different after NTH? So there might not be a second wave......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Double post......


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> I may be wrong but I thought Doc said he'd be moving on to something different after NTH? So there might not be a second wave......


That is indeed what he said...evil [email protected], that DocVail...get us all hyped about the new money printer, and before pre-orders, announce that there is another one in the works...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

appophylite said:


> That is indeed what he said...evil [email protected], that DocVail...get us all hyped about the new money printer, and before pre-orders, announce that there is another one in the works...


I'm just very curious to see what will come next..........


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm just very curious to see what will come next..........


*How about 20,000 Likes! Yeah, I did that.*

...and kpjimmy gets *20,001: An Nth Oddessey*


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'm just very curious to see what will come next..........


Any suggestions?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> I know that personally when the next wave of NTH come out, I would love to see an 2-4-6-8-10-12 dial.





Hornet99 said:


> I may be wrong but I thought Doc said he'd be moving on to something different after NTH? So there might not be a second wave......





appophylite said:


> That is indeed what he said...evil [email protected], that DocVail...get us all hyped about the new money printer, and before pre-orders, announce that there is another one in the works...


I'm not sure if you guys are imagining something I've said, or if I need to clarify.

This being a small business, the further out my plans go, the more tentative they become. Yes, I have 'future' models 'planned', but...

A) That doesn't rule out future production runs of existing/past models from either L&H, NTH, or additional brands I may launch.

B) There's no guarantee I'll make something I've got 'planned' - until we start production, any model's production can be canceled, because

C) I reserve the right to change my plans as circumstances and my mood change. And finally,

D) I don't want to discuss my plans too far in advance, certainly not publicly (and if you've followed this thread, or watched as various micros seem to be pinching ideas off each other, who can blame me?).

So, once again...

1. I have future models (plural) planned. What sort of models, which brand(s) they'll be under, and all other details about them will be revealed at the appropriate time, not on request (sorry).

2. No, I'm not going to reveal anything before I'm ready, but trust me, you'll know when that is. It's in my best interests to not keep that stuff a secret forever, only until I'm ready to shut up and take your money.

3. In addition to future models, I haven't ruled out future production runs of existing models, either exactly as they are, or slightly changed (but that does NOT mean the request lines are open - they're definitely not). Circumstances and my own reading of the tea leaves in real-time will dictate my production plans.

4. While I do appreciate the enthusiasm, and the eagerness to help me by making those suggestions, really, it's not necessary. I already mine the forum for ideas, using the arcane and dark arts of "observation" and "paying attention to what people say".

The best help you can give me is to pretend I'm not here, and just go on about your discussions. Feel free to start a separate thread if you want to promote a particular design theme. I'll be watching.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

docvail said:


> I'm not sure if you guys are imagining something I've said, or if I need to clarify.
> 
> This being a small business, the further out my plans go, the more tentative they become. Yes, I have 'future' models 'planned', but...
> 
> ...


Chris,
Please don't mistake that you will produce a model with the dial style I mentioned as something you've stated, nor that you are constrained to 1,2, or 1k brands. All I can ask with any suggestion that I happen to make, is file it in the "maybe" drawer.
Nobody here can fault you keeping things secret until the time is apropriate. Speculation is part of the fun.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Not trying to be offensive Doc! Just screwing around, waiting for the next little tidbit of news or photo


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> Chris,
> Please don't mistake that you will produce a model with the dial style I mentioned as something you've stated, nor that you are constrained to 1,2, or 1k brands. All I can ask with any suggestion that I happen to make, is file it in the "maybe" drawer.
> Nobody here can fault you keeping things secret until the time is apropriate. Speculation is part of the fun.


You're missing my point.

People love to suggest ideas to me, both publicly and privately.

Most of the ideas are pretty awful.

It puts me in the position of having to explain why I'm rejecting their idea (never fun to do), or to simply ignore it, and hope that what had been a thread about a watch I'm actually making doesn't devolve into a multi-page argument about the merits (or lack thereof) of a watch I'll never make.

Some of the ideas are halfway decent.

It puts me in the position of having to tip my hand to my competitors by showing my interest, or to simply ignore it, and hope that a thread which had been about a watch I've already revealed doesn't devolve into a multi-page love-fest over a watch I might have wanted to make, but now the more people talk about it, the more sure I am that one of my competitors will come out with something surprisingly similar - by pure coincidence, naturally - only a month after I reveal my plans.

Just for my added pleasure, I'll get to watch people compare my watch to my competitor's, who under-priced their model (and why wouldn't they, since the idea came to them so easily, unlike this schmuck here, who actually invests time in paying attention to the forum discussions happening?).

Seriously, I don't know how many ways I can explain it. If you want to guarantee I'll never implement any suggestion at all, put it to me directly, publicly or privately, and you can be sure I'll move onto something else which I think has merit, but my competitors aren't paying any attention to. It's like Schrödinger's cat - as soon as the idea is revealed, I know it's dead (at least to me).

Please, if you want to open a discussion about why some micro-brand would be smart to do a meca-quartz GMT with a sweeping 24 hour hand, start a new thread about it, and don't mention my name. If the discussion takes off, I'll see it (and if the gods smile upon me, I'll be the only micro who does). If not, then the idea never had merit, and you did me a favor by not suggesting it here, or sending it to my inbox.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Each time Doc states that he does not want to get drawn into a public discussion of what's in the pipeline and comment on suggestions of what people think would be a good idea for a watch, I picture him as Obi-Wan performing the Jedi Mind trick. He is telling us to leave him out of the discussion.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I think I overheard Doc at Taco Bell discussing his plans to open up a Mexican themed watch shop with an investor. Something like a chipotle style operation. White or brown bezels.....black or pinto dials....hot, medium or mild hands. 

You heard it here first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ay caramba


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I think I overheard Doc at Taco Bell discussing his plans to open up a Mexican themed watch shop with an investor. Something like a chipotle style operation. White or brown bezels.....black or pinto dials....hot, medium or mild hands.
> 
> You heard it here first.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All with Jalapeño scented rubber straps... It'll be HOT!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dios mio


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I knew this would happen.
I had a gut feeling.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

No chimichangas?



ILiveOnWacker said:


> I think I overheard Doc at Taco Bell discussing his plans to open up a Mexican themed watch shop with an investor. Something like a chipotle style operation. White or brown bezels.....black or pinto dials....hot, medium or mild hands.
> 
> You heard it here first.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm sure there'll be a deep fat fryer involved. And bacon.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Cheese steak chimichangas. Mmmm.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

taike said:


> I'm sure there'll be a deep fat fryer involved. And bacon.


Deep fry a watch, and this is what you come up with:


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> ...It's like Schrödinger's cat - as soon as the idea is revealed, I know it's dead (at least to me)...


The cat is neither alive nor dead until you open the box to observe it.

So, translation is - Doc has booby trapped the box to release a cyanide pellet and kill the cat as soon as the box is opened.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> I'm not sure if you guys are imagining something I've said, or if I need to clarify.
> 
> This being a small business, the further out my plans go, the more tentative they become. Yes, I have 'future' models 'planned', but...
> 
> ...


I did say I maybe wrong.......!


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> All with Jalapeño scented rubber straps... It'll be HOT!


Great suggestion: makes you sweat and burns on your skin! I'll buy...


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> All with Jalapeño scented rubber straps... It'll be HOT!
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


This guarantees an endless flow of sh*t lume.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

hawkeye86 said:


> This guarantees an endless flow of sh*t lume.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

appophylite said:


> View attachment 8801138
> 
> 
> View attachment 8801146


A scene from the ghostbusters?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> A scene from the ghostbusters?


I think this is from the Nickelodeon teen choice awards. They traditionally slime people.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

So this guy walks up to my table, sits down and opens a briefcase. He's wearing sunglasses. Confused and a little concerned, I glance into the case and...whoa!









Treasure!

























If anyone is on the fence about picking one of these up, then proceed immediately to your computer, tablet or smartphone and order one (or more) right now! Do not pass Go, do not collect $200...:-!

Oh and that guy in the shades disappeared like a Ninja, as soon as I looked down to admire my keen phone pics. :think:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Horoticus said:


> So this guy walks up to my table, sits down and opens a briefcase. He's wearing sunglasses. Confused and a little concerned, I glance into the case and...whoa!
> 
> View attachment 8801866
> 
> ...


Nice meeting you, too, Ken.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

docvail said:


> Nice meeting you, too, Ken.


b-)


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> A scene from the ghostbusters?


This is Ghostbusters slime - truly a **** lume compared to the quality of that used by Nickelodeon above


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> A scene from the ghostbusters?


Looks like an episode of Modern Family.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

If anyone has any pictures of an Oberon other than what is on Doc's site, I would sure like to see them.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Perhaps you haven't seen this one?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-oberon-quick-review-3287162.html

Or this?

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=cmEwR1dqVG9wdHRLWXBwUldZMHpxOGZpay1BdHVR



Alden said:


> If anyone has any pictures of an Oberon other than what is on Doc's site, I would sure like to see them.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Perhaps you haven't seen this one?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-oberon-quick-review-3287162.html
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm impressed with this watch. Can you tell me about the bezel insert? Is it ceramic, engraved, or steel and painted?

This looks like a fantastic value. I hope to be able to order one within the next ten days.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Alden said:


> Thanks! I'm impressed with this watch. Can you tell me about the bezel insert? Is it ceramic, engraved, or steel and painted?
> 
> This looks like a fantastic value. I hope to be able to order one within the next ten days.


It's stamped stainless steel, PVD/DLC coated.

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Alden said:


> Thanks! I'm impressed with this watch. Can you tell me about the bezel insert? Is it ceramic, engraved, or steel and painted?
> 
> This looks like a fantastic value. I hope to be able to order one within the next ten days.


It is a fantastic looking watch which is why I have one on order along with the Nacken Modern. Simply because I haven't purchased the other NTH subs doesn't mean that I think that they're not great. On the contrary, I think you will find it very hard to go wrong with any of the NTH subs. From what I've seen online, they're great options. Unfortunately, time and space and finances are at a premium with me so I won't be getting any more. I mean, I like sleeping in my bed instead of the sofa downstairs, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> It is a fantastic looking watch which is why I have one on order along with the Nacken Modern. Simply because I haven't purchased the other NTH subs doesn't mean that I think that they're not great. On the contrary, I think you will find it very hard to go wrong with any of the NTH subs. From what I've seen online, they're great options. Unfortunately, time and space and finances are at a premium with me so I won't be getting any more. I mean, I like sleeping in my bed instead of the sofa downstairs, if you know what I mean.


.......yes, they look so good I want to order another! o|

I hate you Doc ;-)


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> *It [OBERON] is a fantastic looking watch* which is why I have one on order along with the Nacken Modern. Simply because I haven't purchased the other NTH subs doesn't mean that I think that they're not great. On the contrary, I think you will find it very hard to go wrong with any of the NTH subs. From what I've seen online, they're great options. Unfortunately, time and space and finances are at a premium with me so I won't be getting any more. I mean, I like sleeping in my bed instead of the sofa downstairs, if you know what I mean.


The Oberon, when Doc unveiled the 8 different designs, was actually the one that I was going to jump on off the bat. However, in the end I decided that I either wanted a 3-6-9-12 dial OR the Mercedes hands, and not both on the same watch - that's why I ended up rolling with the Scopene. But that Oberon is my third favorite choice, right behind the Nacken Modern.


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> Unfortunately, time and space and finances are at a premium with me so I won't be getting any more. I mean, *I like sleeping in my bed instead of the sofa downstairs*, if you know what I mean.


That's true, but you could use the sh*t lume as a nightlight for the sofa. Just sayin'...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I would love one of these if I had the cash. Congrats to Chris for successfully filling a (previously) underappreciated hole in the (oversaturated) diver market. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SnooPPP (Jul 3, 2014)

Those look cool and I like Docs previous watches


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

el_duderino04 said:


> That's true, but you could use the sh*t lume as a nightlight for the sofa. Just sayin'...


This is why I would like a scorpene in addition to the Santa Cruz I ordered...gotta be like 14 oz of lume on that bad boy.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> This is why I would like a scorpene in addition to the Santa Cruz I ordered...gotta be like 14 oz of lume on that bad boy.


No sleep for you!!!










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

docvail said:


> No sleep for you!!!


That's my watch you're showing there. Only thing missing is the tritium. :-d


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

By the way, I can't seem to find it anywhere... what does NTH stand for?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh boy... here we go...

  


Alden said:


> By the way, I can't seem to find it anywhere... what does NTH stand for?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Alden said:


> By the way, I can't seem to find it anywhere... what does NTH stand for?


Nth exponential

Alternative that seems acceptable to creator is Nod to History.

Highly recommend going to the first post where there's lots of info and interviews.

Also the website has Q&A that clarifies things.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> Nth exponential
> 
> Alternative that seems acceptable to creator is Nod to History.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I did look at the first page, and the Q&A, but I did not see that.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

docvail said:


> No sleep for you!!!


It's like the Eye of Sauron - YOU CAN'T LOOK AWAY! IT SEES YOU!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Alden said:


> By the way, I can't seem to find it anywhere... what does NTH stand for?


http://www.janistrading.com/blog/faqs-about-our-new-brand-nth-and-its-first-models/

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Lume!










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

This is basically the watch from Tron then?



docvail said:


> Lume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

[


docvail said:


> Lume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CMFord said:


> This is basically the watch from Tron then?


Yup, another 4-5 months this Tron MilSub will be mine.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> No sleep for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





docvail said:


> Lume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How often do you have to change the battery that power this special lume?


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Oberon Prototype is with me for a short while, I'll hopefully get some decent pictures but for now here's a couple of quick mobile shots


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

^^^^ May be cellphone shots but they are right on the money! Looks fantastic! Can't wait.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

arrvoo said:


> Oberon Prototype is with me for a short while, I'll hopefully get some decent pictures but for now here's a couple of quick mobile shots










MUST HAVE!!!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Love the Oberon and that crown lume in earlier shots is sweet!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Just ordered an Oberon. Now for the agonizing three month wait ...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Alden said:


> Just ordered an Oberon. Now for the agonizing three month wait ...


Good choice! As I've said previously, if I didn't already own a Ticino Sea Viper, I'd be all over the Oberon.

I just had an idea. Maybe I should order the Oberon and mod the Sea Viper.

Humm... I'm gonna have to think on that a bit. But not too long. I know the price goes up in a few days.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> Good choice! As I've said previously, if I didn't already own a Ticino Sea Viper, I'd be all over the Oberon.
> 
> I just had an idea. Maybe I should order the Oberon and mod the Sea Viper.
> 
> Humm... I'm gonna have to think on that a bit. But not too long. I know the price goes up in a few days.


Yeah yeah yeah...that's what I thought too..."hey I already own a Sea Viper, I don't need an Oberon too..." and I ended up ordering one anyway.

Let's face it, the Sea Viper is a little rough around the edges. Looks exactly like a $250 watch. It's a nice watch, don't get me wrong, but the Oberon is a $450 watch (as of now) that looks like a $1000 watch.

You need one. You must have one. I can't be alone owning the Oberon and the Sea Viper. Come on, help a guy out. ;-)


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

The lume on the Oberon is awesome, rivals my Seikos


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

October cannot get here fast enough.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> October cannot get here fast enough.


Anybody figure how to make it pole vault August and September?


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Even if it did miraculously vault through August and September, and right into October, let us not miss the fact that we'd STILL have to wait through a large chunk of October to get to release day.









I have heard through reliable sources that freezing oneself is a good way of getting yourself through a long spell of time. You just have to have a reliable friend who will wake you up in time to thaw out when you need to. I guess that means you can't trust any of us


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

arrvoo said:


> Oberon Prototype is with me for a short while, I'll hopefully get some decent pictures but for now here's a couple of quick mobile shots


Is the lume on the hands the same as the lume on the indices? It looks like a lighter beige color on the hands. Doesn't look like it matches....does it?

If I could mash my Steinhart OVR dial and hands into the Oberon's slim and sexy case, I'd be all over THAT watch.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Is the lume on the hands the same as the lume on the indices? It looks like a lighter beige color on the hands. Doesn't look like it matches....does it?
> 
> If I could mash my Steinhart OVR dial and hands into the Oberon's slim and sexy case, I'd be all over THAT watch.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't have quite enough in my watch fund to purchase yet, so I am wondering if anyone knows how much the prices will increase after July 30th? I didn't see a specific amount mentioned. If it was, I've missed it.

Thanks.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I believe the bumps are $25.00



Rice and Gravy said:


> I don't have quite enough in my watch fund to purchase yet, so I am wondering if anyone knows how much the prices will increase after July 30th? I didn't see a specific amount mentioned. If it was, I've missed it.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Doc, I appreciate your email yesterday. But I'm all tapped out. Any more watches, I wouldn't just be sleeping on the sofa, I'd be outside in my pajamas running for dear life while being chased by an angry wife with a rolling pin in her hand.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Doc, I appreciate your email yesterday. But I'm all tapped out. Any more watches, I wouldn't just be sleeping on the sofa, I'd be outside in my pajamas running for dear life while being chased by an angry wife with a rolling pin in her hand.


I feel for you. I really do.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

MikeyT said:


> I believe the bumps are $25.00


Thank you!


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> Doc, I appreciate your email yesterday. But I'm all tapped out. Any more watches, I wouldn't just be sleeping on the sofa, I'd be outside in my pajamas running for dear life while being chased by an angry wife with a rolling pin in her hand.


You could always blind her with the lume on your new Nth. If she finds out before October, though, you're out of luck. :-!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Last call - pre-order prices are going up $25 across the board tomorrow. I think we may be a bit ahead of schedule, which means I may be rapidly increasing prices within the next month or two. I'll know better as we near the end of production, but we started sooner than I expected, and haven't had any delays so far.

We've sold a little more than 60% of this first production run. I always reserve the right to produce more of something if it's not a limited edition, and I think there's demand, but my habit has been to make something new/different rather than make more of anything we've already produced. 

With eight different versions (15 if you count date-window options), there aren't going to be hundreds of pieces of any of these in circulation. The production numbers for each version range from ~35 to ~100. That may end up being all we ever make.

All of which is to say that when these sell out, maybe I'll make more, maybe I won't, but either way, there won't be a lot of any of them. If you're lurking/on the fence, you may want to make up your mind sooner rather than later.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Last call - pre-order prices are going up $25 across the board tomorrow. I think we may be a bit ahead of schedule, which means I may be rapidly increasing prices within the next month or two. I'll know better as we near the end of production, but we started sooner than I expected, and haven't had any delays so far.
> 
> We've sold a little more than 60% of this first production run. I always reserve the right to produce more of something if it's not a limited edition, and I think there's demand, but my habit has been to make something new/different rather than make more of anything we've already produced.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up Doc, surprised that it's only at 60%, was expecting them to be pretty much all gone. But what do I know.......


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Doc, surprised that it's only at 60%, was expecting them to be pretty much all gone. But what do I know.......


Hah!

I wish.

This has actually been my most successful pre-order yet. I'm quite happy with where we are so far, considering how little press coverage there's been.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hornet99 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Doc, surprised that it's only at 60%, was expecting them to be pretty much all gone. But what do I know.......


I think you'll find the last 40% will dry up rapidly as the manufacturing run comes to an end.

What's worrying me is that the models are very fragmented in terms of dials, lume colours and date/no date, so it's very unlikely the exact model I'm after will still be available once I finally have the funds formally signed off by Frau Capucho. :-(

Ric


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

So Doc, have you set an exact time for when you are going to raise the pre-order prices tomorrow? Just curious, as I'm still on the fence with whether or not to order one more. 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I can't tell if you're serious or seriously trolling...



LifeTrekker said:


> So Doc, have you set an exact time for when you are going to raise the pre-order prices tomorrow? Just curious, as I'm still on the fence with whether or not to order one more.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

CMFord said:


> I can't tell if you're serious or seriously trolling...


Actually, I'm pretty serious. Like many of you, I have a better half to keep happy. I've been waiting for a work bonus to come in, and it hasn't yet. It will be almost enough to pay for a second NTH. If I spend the money before I have it in hand, Mrs. LT will not be happy with me. If I already had it in hand, it wouldn't be much of a problem. I'm just trying to decide if I'm willing to put up with her wrath or not. If I knew the exact time, at least I know when the cutoff point is for making my decision.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> So Doc, have you set an exact time for when you are going to raise the pre-order prices tomorrow? Just curious, as I'm still on the fence with whether or not to order one more.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


I have not.

Apparently my wife is working, so I have to take my son to a 9am doctor's appointment, and the wife has suggested I take both boys to breakfast afterwards.

I don't want to do either.

So, anyway, after breakfast, and perhaps some "Chris time" in the bathroom, I'll get around to it by early afternoon (East coast time).


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> I think you'll find the last 40% will dry up rapidly as the manufacturing run comes to an end.
> 
> What's worrying me is that the models are very fragmented in terms of dials, lume colours and date/no date, so it's very unlikely the exact model I'm after will still be available once I finally have the funds formally signed off by Frau Capucho. :-(
> 
> Ric


Very true. At the very least, they will likely be mostly sold out within a few weeks of shipping, once everyone starts posting wrist shots and reviews here.

P.S., I'm not sure what "'Chris time' in the bathroom" means precisely, but I know its likely not good...



docvail said:


> So, anyway, after breakfast, and perhaps some "Chris time" in the bathroom, I'll get around to it by early afternoon (East coast time).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

el_duderino04 said:


> Very true. At the very least, they will likely be mostly sold out within a few weeks of shipping, once everyone starts posting wrist shots and reviews here.
> 
> P.S., I'm not sure what "'Chris time' in the bathroom" means precisely, but I know its likely not good...


You must not have a wife and kids.

It means being able to move my bowels and get a shower without anyone banging on the door to ask me anything, including when I'll be getting out of the bathroom, having to come out to break up a fight between my idiot sons, or having to yell down the stairs to tell either idiot to let the dog in.

I swear to God, they put her out, then they just leave her out there. Like, am I the only one who hears her barking? If you put the dog out, don't sit back down to play a video game, with headphones on, and forget you left the dog outside in the midst of a heatwave.

WTF?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

docvail said:


> You must not have a wife and kids.
> 
> It means being able to move my bowels and get a shower without anyone banging on the door to ask me anything, including when I'll be getting out of the bathroom, having to come out to break up a fight between my idiot sons, or having to yell down the stairs to tell either idiot to let the dog in.
> 
> ...


Kidz. This is one of the reasons I finally threw in the towel and retired from teaching.


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

docvail said:


> You must not have a wife and kids.
> 
> It means being able to move my bowels and get a shower without anyone banging on the door to ask me anything, including when I'll be getting out of the bathroom, having to come out to break up a fight between my idiot sons, or having to yell down the stairs to tell either idiot to let the dog in.
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah I hear you on that. No kids but I do have a demanding wife, so any solace is appreciated.

That's a bit more mundane than the "Chris time" I was imagining, which involved water nymphs and naked fiddling.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

el_duderino04 said:


> Lol, yeah I hear you on that. No kids but I do have a demanding wife, so any solace is appreciated.
> 
> That's a bit more mundane than the "Chris time" I was imagining, which involved water nymphs and naked fiddling.


I can't positively rule out the fiddling...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> ...
> 
> It means being able to move my bowels and get a shower...
> 
> WTF?


Hopefully not at the same time


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Alden said:


> Kidz. This is one of the reasons I finally threw in the towel and retired from teaching.


Ah, so you finally found one you could settle down with?

(tasteless, I know )


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

taike said:


> Hopefully not at the same time


I can't positively rule out anything...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Got it. And I do get it. Believe me. Coincidentally, I'm waiting on a bonus too!



LifeTrekker said:


> Actually, I'm pretty serious. Like many of you, I have a better half to keep happy. I've been waiting for a work bonus to come in, and it hasn't yet. It will not be almost enough to pay for a second NTH. If I spend the money before I have it in hand, Mrs. LT will not be happy with me. If I already had it in hand, it wouldn't be much of a problem. I'm just trying to decide if I'm willing to put up with her wrath or not. If I knew the exact time, at least I know when the cutoff point is for making my decision.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

docvail said:


> I can't positively rule out anything...


It would save time, but there might be a potato masher involved


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I foresee a lot of begging and crying tonight just to be able to get the NTH subs of their dreams.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I foresee a lot of begging and crying tonight just to be able to get the NTH subs of their dreams.


If you post a good video, I may help you finance


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok, added a Scorpene to my growing preorder list.

Damn it, sigh...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You want to take a video of yourself begging and crying and holding your breath until your face turns blue and your wife relents AND finance the video? Somehow, I don't think it's going to be a moneymaker unless Doc buys it and posts it on his website as an example of how good his watches are. ;->



taike said:


> If you post a good video, I may help you finance


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There is no such thing as a Scorpene. It doesn't exist.



CMA22inc said:


> Ok, added a Scorpene to my growing preorder list.
> 
> Damn it, sigh...


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry, I forgot the wa-chu-ka '

"Scorpène"



Tanjecterly said:


> There is no such thing as a Scorpene. It doesn't exist.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> You want to take a video of yourself begging and crying and holding your breath until your face turns blue and your wife relents AND finance the video? Somehow, I don't think it's going to be a moneymaker unless Doc buys it and posts it on his website as an example of how good his watches are. ;->


Well, in reality, I buy as as many nth's as I want. She retaliates by buying coats and cookware or whatever. We settle it all in divorce court or reminisce about it in our old age


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There is no such thing as a Scorpène. It doesn't exist. 

:jedimindtrick:


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

docvail said:


> You must not have a wife and kids.
> 
> It means being able to move my bowels and get a shower without anyone banging on the door to ask me anything, including when I'll be getting out of the bathroom, having to come out to break up a fight between my idiot sons, or having to yell down the stairs to tell either idiot to let the dog in.
> 
> ...


This times infinity, and I'm not even married. Replace sons with idiot brother and absent minded father.

The amount of times I've heard the dog barking and then I ask does anyone hear that only to fall on deaf ears! Why the hell does everyone go deaf once they let the dog out.

Back to watches. Nth ftw and get them while you can!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Dog outside in the heat -- poor dog but aside from that, have the skies fallen now that the $25 increase has come into effect?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Dog outside in the heat -- poor dog but aside from that, have the skies fallen now that the $25 increase has come into effect?


$475 + $15 s&h= $490 (for the one I ordered). Ouch. I paid a lot less.

And yet, they will still sell, _because they are awesome. _


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

the5rivers said:


> This times infinity, and I'm not even married. Replace sons with idiot brother and absent minded father.
> 
> The amount of times I've heard the dog barking and then* I ask does anyone hear that* only to fall on deaf ears! Why the hell does everyone go deaf once they let the dog out.
> 
> ...


It's called "Selective Hearing", or as my Mom called it when I was a youngster, "Mother Deaf". My kids have the "Father Deaf" version and I myself went from "Mother Deaf" to "Wife Deaf". Wife Deaf has been an acute disease I've had now for going on 15 years. Mother Deaf still rings in when she is visiting though.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

docvail said:


> You must not have a wife and kids.
> 
> It means being able to move my bowels and get a shower without anyone banging on the door to ask me anything, including when I'll be getting out of the bathroom, having to come out to break up a fight between my idiot sons, or having to yell down the stairs to tell either idiot to let the dog in.
> 
> ...


Amen Brother.


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

A few more Oberon photos


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

arrvoo said:


> A few more Oberon photos


That profile is just delicious!!!

Even with the brushing finish up and down....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> That profile is just delicious!!!
> 
> Even with the brushing finish up and down....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a profile comparison with the Tudor Black Bay









Don't forget this is the prototype so the crown isn't lumed

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

The Tudor is a chunky one!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I guess we're going to have to put up with constant teasing pics until October! Oy!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

arrvoo said:


> Here's a profile comparison with the Tudor Black Bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have always thought the black Bay was nicely proportioned...

But thinner is always better


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just show me pictures of the Oberon and the Nacken and I start drooling uncontrollably. 

Pavlov would be proud of Doc Vail.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Just show me pictures of the Oberon and the Nacken and I start drooling uncontrollably.
> 
> Pavlov would be proud of Doc Vail.


 "Classical conditioning (also known as Pavlovian or respondent conditioning) refers to a learning procedure in which a biologically potent stimulus (e.g. food) is paired with a previously neutral stimulus (e.g. a bell)."

I am struggling with your analogy. 

But I must admit, Doc Vail's conditioning is potent.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

You've had occasion to touch his hair?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I think I'll just leave these here.














































Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

taike said:


> You've had occasion to touch his hair?


Nobody touches the hair.

Ever.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I think I'll just leave these here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more I see the Näcken Modern pics, the more I feel I made the right choice on this mini Pelagos.

Another 3 more months?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Another 3 more months?


Or less.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I think I'll just leave these here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice strap!
What kind of strap is it and where can I get it?
I am thinking of getting a darker strap for the Scorpene.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> I think I'll just leave these here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bastard.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> That is a nice strap!
> What kind of strap is it and where can I get it?
> I am thinking of getting a darker strap for the Scorpene.


I handmade both of these out of materials I picked up from Tandy Leather Factory. I also made a dark chocolate brown one as well, and I have plans for others.

So many projects, so little time.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> The more I see the Näcken Modern pics, the more I feel I made the right choice on this mini Pelagos.
> 
> Another 3 more months?


I think we definitely made a good choice in the Nacken Modern. It is one sweet watch, and a lot of bang for the buck IMHO.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Why do people have to quote picture heavy posts with all the pics intact, over and over?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The system of going sending around prototypes is rigged! I knew it!

You lucky, lucky bastard.



LifeTrekker said:


> I think I'll just leave these here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Speaking of pictures and prototypes, have we seen all of the reviews? I know Doc has sent the prototypes out to reviewers but I think I've only seen Time Bum's review. Any others that I missed? There may be one more but I'm surprised there's not a lot of (positive) reviews for it at this point.

I'd like the opportunity to salivate over pictures if you please.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's another shot of the Nacken Modern V1 prototype for this morning.










It looks really good on a Bond NATO, don't you think?

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

I recall at least 2 reviews - I'd need to dig back through this thread to figure out where they went - don't quote me, but I did think there were going to be 3-4 reviews...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I do recall two reviews. But I had also thought there were going to be more than that.

It might also be a good opportunity to post those reviews on the product webpage, like a review for the Oberon at the Oberon sales website. Reviews should also be highlighted on the FB page as well. I guess I'll have to start digging into this thread even though I don't want to because of the morass of non sequiturs, **** lume and chimichangas that detract from the main mission.

Ok, I made it through and survived although my Wellies are certainly filled with muck and filth with **** lume. This is what I found. I assume we are still on the lookout for ABTW and WWR since Time Bum and Fullers1845 already did theirs?

*Keep an eye on a Blog to Watch, Wrist Watch Review, and the Time Bum, as well as WUS member and BSHT chairman emeritus Fullers1845,*


appophylite said:


> I recall at least 2 reviews - I'd need to dig back through this thread to figure out where they went - don't quote me, but I did think there were going to be 3-4 reviews...


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> I think I do recall two reviews. But I had also thought there were going to be more than that.
> 
> .... I assume we are still on the lookout for ABTW and WWR since Time Bum and Fullers1845 already did theirs?
> 
> *Keep an eye on a Blog to Watch, Wrist Watch Review, and the Time Bum, as well as WUS member and BSHT chairman emeritus Fullers1845,*


Bingo! - Tanjecterly found it! Fullers1845 posted his review on one unit here on WUS in the F71 forum, and we got a review from The Time Bum at his Blog. That means WWR and ABTW are still in the nebulous ether somewhere. Either that, or they overloaded on extra microwaveable chimichangas from Doc, and their in a catatonic state, dreaming about Naked Green Fiddlers


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't need no stinkin reviews. 
Order is already placed and I know this Nacken Modern is gonna be one bomb @$$ piece of awesomeness.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> I don't need no stinkin reviews.
> Order is already placed and I know this Nacken Modern is gonna be one bomb @$$ piece of awesomeness.


Oh, it is. It is.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

DocJekl said:


> Why do people have to quote picture heavy posts with all the pics intact, over and over?


My sentiments too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

ABTW was running around with the watches last week and posting a bunch of photos to their IG accounts...



appophylite said:


> Bingo! - Tanjecterly found it! Fullers1845 posted his review on one unit here on WUS in the F71 forum, and we got a review from The Time Bum at his Blog. That means WWR and ABTW are still in the nebulous ether somewhere. Either that, or they overloaded on extra microwaveable chimichangas from Doc, and their in a catatonic state, dreaming about Naked Green Fiddlers


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

skipwilliams said:


> My sentiments too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just to play devil's advocate. How do you eliminate the pics and leave text intact? Also, how do you multi quote?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

by learning html?

Actually, from tapatalk click the pencil icon by the quote and delete all the attachment or img links.

Multi quote by clicking multiple posts and tapping the quote balloons at the top


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

taike said:


> by learning html?


And doing lots of cutting and pasting.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

the5rivers said:


> You bastard.





Tanjecterly said:


> You lucky, lucky bastard.


Cool lookin bastard...b-)


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

How about a little more NTH Nacken Modern V1 prototype action before the evening comes to a close? This time it's on a Chelsea NATO from Cincystrapworks.com.




























I have yet to find a strap that this watch does not look great on.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Oh, it is. It is.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


As I said before, my original plan was just one watch, and that is Oberon. After reconsidering, I made a second purchase of the Nacken Modern.

Now that I see so many pics and comments, I am so glad I placed that order!! Now, I just have to be patience......

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Are you sure you're not me? This is exactly the same path I took.



cyberwarhol said:


> As I said before, my original plan was just one watch, and that is Oberon. After reconsidering, I made a second purchase of the Nacken Modern.
> 
> Now that I see so many pics and comments, I am so glad I placed that order!! Now, I just have to be patience......
> 
> Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Are you sure you're not me? This is exactly the same path I took.


I almost did the same thing, only in reverse. I ordered the Nacken Modern first, and have seriously considered adding an Oberon to go with it.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Oberon looking very slick on my Eulit person at work today. Slips under the shirt cuffs verynicely

























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You are officially evil, Arrvoo.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Are you sure you're not me? This is exactly the same path I took.





LifeTrekker said:


> I almost did the same thing, only in reverse. I ordered the Nacken Modern first, and have seriously considered adding an Oberon to go with it.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


We are all brothers here so we all think alike. 

Congrats on the 'perfect' choices. Lol

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Very nice! arrvoo, what size are your wrists if you don't mind me asking? Also, can anyone confirm that the hour marker colors and bezel colors are the same on the Oberon as the colors on the Amphion vintage?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Tanjecterly said:


> You are officially evil, Arrvoo.


must... not... click... buy...


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Very nice! arrvoo, what size are your wrists if you don't mind me asking? Also, can anyone confirm that the hour marker colors and bezel colors are the same on the Oberon as the colors on the Amphion vintage?


About 7" but the watch looks bigger in those photos. This is more what it looks like









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Very nice! arrvoo, what size are your wrists if you don't mind me asking? Also, can anyone confirm that the hour marker colors and bezel colors are the same on the Oberon as the colors on the Amphion vintage?


The Oberon and Amphion Vintage have the same color scheme. Refer to the website product pages for the most accurate/current pics of what production pieces will look like.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

arrvoo said:


> About 7" but the watch looks bigger in those photos. This is more what it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...





docvail said:


> The Oberon and Amphion Vintage have the same color scheme. Refer to the website produce pages for the most accurate/current pics of what production pieces will look like.


Excellent on both counts. Thank you both!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I think the Oberon looks bigger because there's more blank space on the dial. That Nacken Modern sure looks good. Hope the blue will satisfy the urge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I was admiring the lumed bezel on my recently acquired Huldra. 
Had a mini-freakout moment when I saw that the crown wasn't glowing.
Look what you've done Doc...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm test driving this beauty for a couple of more days before sending it to its next destination on the "Naken Whirled Tour."










Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Nacken looks great out in the real world. Glad it has the white outlines in final production as well. Would love to see more pics of the SC out in the wild. Really can't wait for these to start shipping.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> I'm test driving this beauty for a couple of more days before sending it to its next destination on the "Naken Whirled Tour."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I would love to be a part of that tour! Send it my way!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd love to be a part of the tour as well, but at this point, I suspect by the time I ever got my hands on it, my OWN watch will have arrived


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

In case you guys haven't seen these pics yet. Courtesy of @janistrading, @practicalwatch, & @mrsinista13


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Don't do this to me. My willpower is not strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For those with overly strong spam-filters, I just sent out this update:

*We're ahead of schedule*.

We may deliver the first 150-200 subs sometime between the last week of August and the second week of September. We should be able to deliver the rest of the subs before the end of September, and certainly well before our target delivery date of late October, assuming we do not have any production delays, which we are not expecting.

*I have requested the first 150-200 subs to be assembled according to the order that we sold them, so that we can also ship them in that order*. However, because of certain production requirements, and the need to ship multiple pieces together, *it is all but certain that some customers will receive a shipping notice before other customers who ordered earlier.*

*Preparing for delivery:

*


Please be patient, and *resist the urge to inquire about the status of your order* because someone else who ordered after you got a shipping notice before you did. *Your watch(es) will ship according to when your order was placed but also when the inventory is available*.
*You will receive an email with tracking information as soon as the tracking number becomes active*, which may be 24 hours later.
*Please log into your customer account, and check your order details to confirm the shipping address is correct and without any errors* - EVEN IF YOU HAVE NOT MOVED. Please do this now, rather than waiting until we are about to begin shipping, when we may not be able to update the order before it's shipped. *We cannot guarantee last-minute order changes will be made*.
*If your shipping address needs to be changed*, first update your customer account with the correct address, then email us to let us know which address is the correct one to use for shipping your order. Changing your customer address does NOT automatically change your order. We must do that manually, after you update your customer account.
*If you need your order to be held, because you are traveling or for whatever reason will not be able to receive it*, please let us know that NOW, so we can put a hold on your order before it ships. You will also need to contact us again when you are ready to receive it. We do not have any mechanism for releasing it on a pre-set date. This will not cause you to "lose your place in line" or make the warehouse ship "your watch" to the next person in line. Your order will be set aside until you tell us you are ready to receive it.
Once we ship your order, *refunds will be net of our actual shipping costs, and customers are responsible for the cost of returns & re-shipment if a package is undeliverable for any reason.*
*
If you are outside the USA:

*


Our warehouse will create and affix a customs invoice to the outside of the package. *You may be contacted about taxes or import duties before or after delivery*. If you are not willing or able to pay the duties and taxes, please cancel your order for a full refund now.
*Please be advised that the customs invoice may show a purchase value and shipping cost that is different than what you actually spent*. The item value declared on the customs invoice will be the lowest pre-order price (USD $375-$400). We cannot declare an even lower value, or mark the package as a gift.

The shipping costs shown are our actual costs, and may be slightly higher than what we charge our customers for shipping. This is beyond our control, but on request, we are happy to email you a purchase invoice for your order, which will show the actual/true value of what you paid for both the watch(es) and shipping, which you can use to dispute the customs charges or taxes.
*Depending on your country, *it's possible your customs officials may require you to travel to a customs office to retrieve the package personally. This has nothing to do with our method of shipping or labeling, and is a local procedure over which we have no control.
If you need a copy of the customs invoice or a purchase invoice, please email us.

*ALL:*

Please keep in mind that *the final weeks and days surrounding the delivery of a new model are times of intense activity*, when *I am less able to respond to questions or requests, publicly or privately, nor will I be able to provide updates on demand*.

I will disseminate information as I get it, and as necessary, keeping all customers equally informed to the best of my ability.

Please also be advised that I will be traveling outside the United States from September 3rd through the 11th, and will have limited access to email, so it may take me longer to respond, and as such, *any order changes, order holds, or cancellations must be made prior to the end of August*.

Thank you for your patience, faith, attention, and understanding.

Cheers,
Chris Vail
Janis Trading Company

*Not explicitly stated in my email, but for the benefit of anyone who's heard that I fire customers from time to time, and can't read between the lines - do us all a favor, and do not start in with the "any updates/any pics?" crap a week from now, or at any time thereafter, either posting that, or God forbid emailing me with it. That's an awesome way to drive someone who's already got a lot of $h1t to do right up the wall. If I have something I want you to know, I'll kick down your door if that's what it takes to get you that info. You don't need to pester me about it, trust me.

Likewise, emailing me multiple times, starting at 2am the night before I'm taking delivery and starting QC, asking me to change your order, is not going to put you at the top of my Christmas card list. If you need to reach me about something related to your order, the longer you wait, and the more emails it takes, the less likely I am to be at my best when you finally make the effort and get your head together.

If you heard about some jackwagon whose pre-order was canceled, guaranteed they couldn't figure out why they weren't more important than the hundreds of other people all expecting the same outstandingly awesome level of service. Special snowflakes will be melted by my laser vision.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Cannot mash the like button hard enough.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Whoa. :-!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I already convinced myself that I could wait till octoberish. I don't know if I can handle this. 

(I'm kidding, please don't hold my order or cancel my pre-order)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

This is a great surprise! Now I have to find a leather strap for my Santa Cruz.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

This is just icing on the cake. Like I said way before, knowing I was getting a nice surprise in October was awesome. Now it might even be sooner? Sweet. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, the earlier delivery dates are pretty awesome. I seldom see micro brands delivers on time, let alone 1 - 2 months ahead.

Great job, Doc.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Sign of a true professional watch company - early delivery! Thumbs up and congratulations, Chris. :-!


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

skywatch said:


> Sign of a true professional watch company - early delivery! Thumbs up and congratulations, Chris. :-!


The only flaw with this early delivery plan is now, instead of having to figure out how I wait 3 more months for delivery, is now, how do I re-plan November, December AND now October for utilization of said watch.

Curse You Doc!!!!  :-d


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

With the Iconik 2 delayed and doc delivering early, there exists a very real scenario where all the watches may show up at once and I'll have lots of 'splaning to do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

But this is awesome news. Can't wait to see them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

I love you, man!



docvail said:


> For those with overly strong spam-filters, I just sent out this update:
> 
> *We're ahead of schedule*.
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you all. I'm always happy when you're happy.

Please forgive me if I seem hesitant to accept any thanks or congratulations at this time. Nothing has actually happened yet, and being half-Irish, I'll continue to straddle the line between healthy skepticism and cautious optimism. I'll gladly accept those kind words, and more readily, when we actually make delivery.

Without wanting to jinx things by even mentioning the "D" word (rhymes with "relay"), there could still be something which, erm, slows our progress.

No doubt many of you remember my severe angst over how long it took me to get the prototypes. The upshot is that because we took that extra time up front, none of the slight changes made for production required any sort of re-tooling, and out of a desire to make up for the "lost time", my factory expedited our production, exceeding even my expectations (which included the knowledge that my stated October target was conservative to begin with).

If you remember it (and if you don't, I'll probably remind you), when you do receive them, and if you're inclined to gush over them, please be sure to give gator-bait Rusty and our un-named co-conspirator (he knows who he is) a virtual pat on the back as well. What my company is producing now would not have been possible without their contributions, and it's not fair that I should be the only one getting the credit. 

While I'm at it, I can't forget a shout-out to the fan-men, many of whom spent hours behind the scenes helping to shape the end-result here, especially the mad-modder Jelliottz, and chief-instigator HWA, who not only started this thread, but after me telling at least two dozen people two dozen reasons why I had no interest in making a sub, he was the one who argued me into a corner and got me to see the light.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

This is really great news Doc! I hope no unforseen monkey wrenches or Minions or Pokémon or Acts of God or whatever get thrown into the works to slow down the production and delivery process.

It just means I won't have to be without one of these beauties for as long as I thought I would.










I can handle that. 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't say I'm too surprised, given how doc tends to surpass expectations. Doesn't mean I'm not pleased as hell though.

Anyway, I like how doc does his business, if I ever have my own business one day, I'd strive to be like him. Kudos doc!


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow, that's great news, which will save me from one or two dumb "intermediate purchases" just because I can't handle a long wait.

However, Doc, I doubt that your recent novel will save you from getting all these e-mails you're talking about.

But please don't melt any Snowflakes. I've been wanting one for so long...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Well done, Doc. First pre order I've ever participated in where the watch was delivered earlier than the deadline! Top notch service!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slo84 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeh! Time to start shopping for some new straps. Can't wait for them to arrive. Thanks Doc!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> In case you guys haven't seen these pics yet. Courtesy of @janistrading, @practicalwatch, & @mrsinista13
> 
> View attachment 8970697
> 
> View attachment 8970713


Oh boy, the SC looks good........ |>

.....again justifies the choice for me.


----------



## chuckj10 (Jan 22, 2016)

Great news! What straps/bands is everyone thinking. I may keep the Naken modern on the original but thinking about black rubber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

I got black rubber for the Näcken Modern. I think the Vintage Blue will stay on the bracelet, but might go with an admiralty grey NATO to switch it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

The Santa Cruz really, really belongs in vintage brown leather or a lighter suede strap methinks. I'm going to make one with blue stitching, but I'm not going to do it until I can see the bezel in the flesh!


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> In case you guys haven't seen these pics yet. Courtesy of @janistrading, @practicalwatch, & @mrsinista13
> 
> View attachment 8970697
> 
> View attachment 8970713


Holy shhh........ it looks so... ... Pretty!! 

Thanks for the pics!
Of course, if you have any more...


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

This combination is calling...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm not gonna limit my Naken Modern too much. If having the V1 prototype on hand for the past week taught me anything, it's that it looks great on just about any strap you throw it on. But even with that being said, I think it will spend quite a bit of time on this puppy.










The Marine Nationale parachute strap from Erikas Originals.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

WOW that Marine Nationale Parachute strap looks good.... wow its expensive.. I think it's near $100 after shipping .. for a Nato??? ... even a great looking Nato??? do you know how well they wear? will they last me a lifetime or just a few years?

still.. it's tempting...

After showing this picture to my wife, she said something like 

"I can put a yellow stripe on a green Nato for you and save you $80"

It's still VERY tempting even at this price.. my Commander 300 needs this..


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Used to be 45 euros, now 50, so about $55, shipping included. It's made of elastic like suspender strap. It will last a lifetime if you don't use it. Otherwise probably as long as a good NATO. Aside from being a textile it really isn't very similar to a NATO at all.


----------



## Quazi (Sep 19, 2015)

Taike,

thanks for the reply, $55 does sound better... didn't realize it was free shipping... 

I may have to look into this more..


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> I'm not gonna limit my Naken Modern too much. If having the V1 prototype on hand for the past week taught me anything, it's that it looks great on just about any strap you throw it on. But even with that being said, I think it will spend quite a bit of time on this puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have to convince @zachste to give in and start this project next!  I know it would be a hit once you start seeing it in the wild.

In the meanwhile look at the options that Zack (CSW) is offering. Several have appears in the proto pics!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Lactardjosh has the Nacken Vintage Black.

https://www.instagram.com/lactardjosh/


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> Lactardjosh has the Nacken Vintage Black.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/lactardjosh/


Scorpène v.1 proto is with Oilers Fan:

https://www.instagram.com/landoil17/

v.2 is with James Henderson - http://www.tempusfugit.watch/2016/08/7-days-with-nth-scorpene.html?m=1

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Oh boy, the SC looks good........ |>
> 
> .....again justifies the choice for me.


Ditto


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

From the Lactard...



















From the Landon...



















From the Lads at Practical Watch...





































My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

docvail said:


> From the Lactard...


Definitely coolest crown ever.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Stunning set of pickies from the Lactard genius.

Respeck, innit.

Ric


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

docvail said:


> From the Lactard...


That Lumed Crown.....


----------



## jklfafa (Aug 24, 2008)

I thought it was just going to be the Oberon, but got the Nacken on order too. Too many good pictures. Now i have to sell my Pelagos....

The thinness and optimizing the case height for the movement is too sexy.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jklfafa said:


> I thought it was just going to be the Oberon, but got the Nacken on order too. Too many good pictures. Now i have to sell my Pelagos....
> 
> The thinness and optimizing the case height for the movement is too sexy.


+1


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This just happened.

Everybody to the limit: NTH Submariner-type watches | WristWatchReview.com


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> This just happened.
> 
> Everybody to the limit: NTH Submariner-type watches | WristWatchReview.com


Very well written!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

docvail said:


> This just happened.
> 
> Everybody to the limit: NTH Submariner-type watches | WristWatchReview.com


A very positive and thorough review. Congratulations! 
It's good to see the knowledgeable comparison to specific Tudor and Rolex models. 
Being a lover of thin smaller watches, I am really looking forward to my Scorpène coming soon!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jklfafa said:


> I thought it was just going to be the Oberon, but got the Nacken on order too. Too many good pictures. Now i have to sell my Pelagos....
> 
> The thinness and optimizing the case height for the movement is too sexy.


Thanks for your second order, Jeff.

Good news, I combined the two into your original order number, canceled the second order (you may have seen a cancellation email), and issued you a partial refund.

Bad news, your refund was only $5 (you got free shipping with the combined order, which saved you $30, but you used a $25 coupon on both orders, and codes can't be combined on a single order).

But hey, $5 beats a stick in the eye..


----------



## jklfafa (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you Chris for all your hard work.. Appreciate the personal touch. 

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

skywatch said:


> A very positive and thorough review. Congratulations!
> It's good to see the knowledgeable comparison to specific Tudor and Rolex models.
> Being a lover of thin smaller watches, I am really looking forward to my Scorpène coming soon!


Thank you Robert.

My sincerest hope is that you and everyone else who bought one feel it lives up to expectations.

My fear now is all the positive reviews may lead people to expect the watch to be life-changing, but at the end of the day, it's still just a watch. It won't make anyone thinner, taller, better looking, smarter, add hair back to their heads, make their wives or children respect them more, convince the boss to give them a raise, or end world hunger.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

That was a great review. Keep it up and you'll be rich and famous one day!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Thank you Robert.
> 
> My sincerest hope is that you and everyone else who bought one feel it lives up to expectations.
> 
> My fear now is all the positive reviews may lead people to expect the watch to be life-changing, but at the end of the day, it's still just a watch. It won't make anyone thinner, taller, better looking, smarter, add hair back to their heads, make their wives or children respect them more, convince the boss to give them a raise, or end world hunger.


No, but it add a little to the confidence fire towards all of that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

docvail said:


> Thank you Robert.
> 
> My sincerest hope is that you and everyone else who bought one feel it lives up to expectations.
> 
> My fear now is all the positive reviews may lead people to expect the watch to be life-changing, but at the end of the day, it's still just a watch. It won't make anyone thinner, taller, better looking, smarter, add hair back to their heads, make their wives or children respect them more, convince the boss to give them a raise, or end world hunger.


Well that can't be right. Surely a goodlooking watch makes someone just a bit more attractive. :-d


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

docvail said:


> My fear now is all the positive reviews may lead people to expect the watch to be life-changing, but at the end of the day, it's still just a watch. It won't make anyone thinner, taller, better looking, smarter, add hair back to their heads, make their wives or children respect them more, convince the boss to give them a raise, or end world hunger.


But it will induce a NWS - New. Watch. Swagger. You know what I'm talking about...:-!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Alden said:


> That was a great review. Keep it up and you'll be rich and famous one day!


I'd settle for thinner, taller, better looking, smarter, and with a more respectful wife and children.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This is is a very good review. I particularly like this section.

"The NTH subs are guaranteed to grow your beard immediately six inches, sprout chest and back hair like a woolly bear and give you a deep and gravelly voice. Or your money back. Guaranteed. "



docvail said:


> This just happened.
> 
> Everybody to the limit: NTH Submariner-type watches | WristWatchReview.com


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

docvail said:


> Thank you Robert.
> 
> My sincerest hope is that you and everyone else who bought one feel it lives up to expectations.
> 
> My fear now is all the positive reviews may lead people to expect the watch to be life-changing, but at the end of the day, it's still just a watch. It won't make anyone thinner, taller, better looking, smarter, add hair back to their heads, make their wives or children respect them more, convince the boss to give them a raise, or end world hunger.


You didn't mention Global Warming, Chris. Can you at least work on that? It might be easier than fixing my appearance in any case.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Dang it, I should have pulled the trigger on the Amphion Vintage a while back, b/c now I can't decide between that and the Nacken Modern. Polar opposites I know, but I really like 'em both. Doesn't seem like many are going with the Amphion Vintage, so that aspect appeals to me somewhat. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Dang it, I should have pulled the trigger on the Amphion Vintage a while back, b/c now I can't decide between that and the Nacken Modern. Polar opposites I know, but I really like 'em both. Doesn't seem like many are going with the Amphion Vintage, so that aspect appeals to me somewhat. Decisions, decisions.


The obvious solution is to buy both. :-d


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Congrats on the great review and all the other positive words people have been putting out about these. Really cant wait to get my hands on them for myself.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Congrats on the great review and all the other positive words people have been putting out about these.


Thanks for the congrats.

As far as all the other positive words go, opinions about whether or not they're justified seem to vary.









God bless the interwebz...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh Lord. I bought 3 of them...



Tanjecterly said:


> This is is a very good review. I particularly like this section.
> 
> "The NTH subs are guaranteed to grow your beard immediately six inches, sprout chest and back hair like a woolly bear and give you a deep and gravelly voice. Or your money back. Guaranteed. "


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

CMFord said:


> Oh Lord. I bought 3 of them...


........I'm trying to resist the urge to add no. 3 to the order! o|


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Great review.

A big high five to Doc for pushing the limits on the NTH especially the thickness at 11.5 (have the Nacken blue on the way).Don't recall scouring the internet for micros and other brands that could equal or beat 11.5mm on a diver. In fact one micro brand referred me to the NTH as meeting all my requirements. Wearing my Sub right now and the thickness is over 12mm.

No guarantee to end world hunger or reverse the global warming, but it sure gave me more white hairs just thinking of getting a 2nd Nacken.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Relo60 said:


> ...it sure gave me more white hairs just thinking of getting a 2nd Nacken.


There's yer website-quote, right there...


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Thank you Robert.
> 
> My sincerest hope is that you and everyone else who bought one feel it lives up to expectations.
> 
> My fear now is all the positive reviews may lead people to expect the watch to be life-changing, but at the end of the day, it's still just a watch. It won't make anyone thinner, taller, better looking, smarter, add hair back to their heads, make their wives or children respect them more, convince the boss to give them a raise, or end world hunger.


I assure you, after two weeks of wearing the Näcken and Oberon while preparing to write that wristwatchreview.com post, I lost weight, gained better posture, and was generally regarded as having a more youthful, glowing appearance, if you will.

I can't say for sure it was the watches, but it happened at the same time. b-)

My boss did encourage me to save my money for a more established watch like the Tudor, but I bought it anyway. I figured if it's the last watch I buy for a decently long while, at least it's one I _really_ enjoyed having on the wrist. Looking at the Web site, I thought I'd have ordered a Nacken Vintage with the gray bezel, or the Oberon. Having had them in hand, Näcken Modern was the best choice for me.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Relo60 said:


> Great review.
> In fact one micro brand referred me to the NTH as meeting all my requirements.


Come on, say who? It'd be nice to know who the honest and good people are.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Get both, the Tudor and the Nacken. That'll show your boss!

Seriously, the Nacken punches above its weight so you'll be happier with it rather than, say, the Pelagos which is too big, too heavy, and too expensive.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Thanks for the congrats.
> 
> As far as all the other positive words go, opinions about whether or not they're justified seem to vary.
> 
> ...


Too kind?

I put in what could be improved. The endlinks could be a little sharper for the raised faux center link. That's really my biggest comment here. Believe me, I can write a negative review when I'm moved to. There just isn't much to be disappointed by here.


----------



## jklfafa (Aug 24, 2008)

My pelagos is for sale on eBay after I placed preorder for the Nacken...its a much better size for my small wrists. 

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

vmarks said:


> Too kind?
> 
> I put in what could be improved. The endlinks could be a little sharper for the raised faux center link. That's really my biggest comment here. Believe me, I can write a negative review when I'm moved to. There just isn't much to be disappointed by here.


Meh. Some people make up their minds they don't like something, they don't always need a rational reason.

I don't like Polka.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

well that does it....I am adding a 2nd piece to my order. going to gift it to my brother, who likes his watches 40mm and under. 

best way to add to an order? just order another one? 

edit: I see if I can add it to my first order I can get free shipping?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> well that does it....I am adding a 2nd piece to my order. going to gift it to my brother, who likes his watches 40mm and under.
> 
> best way to add to an order? just order another one?
> 
> edit: I see if I can add it to my first order I can get free shipping?


Just order what you want. I'll combine them and issue a partial refund for any discounts which would apply. I usually see them on my own, but you can ping me with an email reminder if need be.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

vmarks said:


> Come on, say who? It'd be nice to know who the honest and good people are.


PMd you.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Relo60 said:


> PMd you.


I wouldn't mind knowing. Maybe I owe one of my competitors a note of thanks.

I know many of them, and for the most part, we're fairly friendly.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

docvail said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing. Maybe I owe one of my competitors a note of thanks.
> 
> I know many of them, and for the most part, we're fairly friendly.


Tried to pm you but your private message was turned off. Oh well might as well make it public. It's Chip.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Was sitting here tonight, looking at my invicta 8926 mod with the 3-6-9 dial... then I read the review. Then I made the mistake of doing some math on the price of an Oberon after the 5% discount kicks in. 

so... i just ordered my third NTH. One of the three is going to have to get sold (along with that modded 8926) going to be a very tough choice!

Good thing the wife is asleep.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Meh. Some people make up their minds they don't like something, they don't always need a rational reason.
> 
> I don't like Polka.
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


Don't tell Gus Polinski, Polka King of the Midwest, that (or he wont get your soul)...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Relo60 said:


> Tried to pm you but your private message was turned off. Oh well might as well make it public. It's Chip.


Chip's my bud!

Gonna have to buy the first round when I see him in HK.

Maybe I can trick Sujain into buying it...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Ahhhh, that SC is sweet... But there's just not enough money now for a third - if I want to maybe get some other watch this year. 

And I just today saw an ad for the Nacken. Wow. I didn't know you did ads, but there it was on one of the gadget sites.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/janis-trading-nth-sub-watch-review/
And the review for Santa Cruz guys!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jklfafa (Aug 24, 2008)

This is bad... I have 2 on order but the sc and amphion modern also look great. Is ordering 4 crazy? We should have a poll on how many each individual has on order. Hopefully if everyone else has 4 I might not look crazy?

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

jklfafa said:


> Is ordering 4 crazy?


Batsh*t crazy...and that's the kind of crazy I like. :-!

Do it. Do it now. |>


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sitting at two right now. The Amphion Modern and Blue Nacken. The Scorpene SC and Nacken Modern are calling to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting the link to the reviews. Very interesting to compare the reviews themselves...one acknowledges how hard doc and company did to bring some vintage sub designs back to life and the other compared the amphion to Seiko mods.....that are trying to homage a 40k vintage sub. I'm far from a watch snob or a slave to watch history but even I recognized the 'nod to history' from from the start. The other think that one review did was gloss over the size, which is real selling point. Anyways, both were complimentary but I found that interesting. Really appreciate the links, reviews themselves, and the PHOTOS. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Finally some more details shown of the SC. The indices outline is great looking. Its present however not flashy as most are. The SC was actually my first choice when these where first shown as renders. Also first to add to cart before I furiously added the Nacken modern to join it. I don't know if the pics help the wait or make it more painful. :-x 

Can one of the tech savvy people around here throw a Homer thinking about donuts pic up to help me express my feeling right now. Thanks in advance. 

And again, great work Sir Doc of Vail.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

All this talk of adding a third or fourth order of a NTH sub is ...... dangerous. 

You think I was kidding about the wife chasing me with a rolling pin? I wasn't. 

The vintage Nacken black does seem lovely though.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I was worried about the blue of the SC right after I ordered, but man, the ABTW pics of it make it look stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jklfafa said:


> ... Is ordering 4 crazy? We should have a poll on how many each individual has on order. Hopefully if everyone else has 4 I might not look crazy?


Well, I planned for 5 before 30th May. On 30th May, stopped at 3. Add 1 more a week later.

Nope, I don't feel crazy. Maybe a bit silly, perhaps. 



Horoticus said:


> Batsh*t crazy...and that's the kind of crazy I like. :-!
> 
> Do it. Do it now. |>


Yeah, done it. 



Tanjecterly said:


> All this talk of adding a third or fourth order of a NTH sub is ...... dangerous ...


Nope, no danger for me, yet. Probably 7th or more Nth will be become critical for me. :-d


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jklfafa said:


> This is bad... I have 2 on order but the sc and amphion modern also look great. Is ordering 4 crazy? We should have a poll on how many each individual has on order. Hopefully if everyone else has 4 I might not look crazy?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


So far I think the average is 1.6 watches per order.

I've had 3 or 4 people buy 4, and a few more than a dozen buy 3. I didn't count how many bought two.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

It is very tempting to buy a fourth, but I got the three that really spoke to me. Any further NTH would be excessive and I want a new guitar.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nope, no danger for me, yet. Probably 7th or more Nth will be become critical for me. :-d


I think 8 is fine. 9 or more might be too much since there are only 8 designs. Unless you're getting both date and no-date versions of the same model. In which case even 7 might be a tad excessive. :-d


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I guess there should have been a very very special package price for: one of each.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

I made up a new word. It's "latesoon." Like some words in Japanese or various Chinese dialects, it's one word that expresses a greater concept or situation. 

The situation the this word describes is when you've hesitated too long to receive deeper early pre-order discounts while at the same time didn't hesitate long enough for the publication of a helpful discount code.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

deluded said:


> I think 8 is fine. 9 or more might be too much since there are only 8 designs. Unless you're getting both date and no-date versions of the same model. In which case even 7 might be a tad excessive. :-d


I think you're deluded


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

i'm kicking myself for not getting two at the initial pricing. damn this sticking to a plan resolve.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> i'm kicking myself for not getting two at the initial pricing. damn this sticking to a plan resolve.


Me too, but even at their current pricing, they are still a lot of watch for the money.

If it wasn't for the fact that we had a lightning strike at our house a few weeks back and had to replace several of our appliances, I would probably be in for an Oberon in addition to the Näcken Modern I have in the pipeline. I hope I can be satisfied with just the Näcken.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

taike said:


> I think you're deluded


Indeed I am. 



Uberyk said:


> i'm kicking myself for not getting two at the initial pricing. damn this sticking to a plan resolve.


Actually I've kinda been kicking myself too.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Third NTH is out for me now, just checked the watch fund and realised that if I got one I'd not have anything left for paying taxes when the two I've ordered already (and another watch that's on preorder......) arrive. Bummer.........


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

LifeTrekker said:


> Me too, but even at their current pricing, they are still a lot of watch for the money.
> 
> If it wasn't for the fact that we had a lightning strike at our house a few weeks back and had to replace several of our appliances, I would probably be in for an Oberon in addition to the Näcken Modern I have in the pipeline. I hope I can be satisfied with just the Näcken.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I could swing for the Oberon on top of the Nacken on order and not to be TOO irresponsible, but I'm also starting to gear up for my foray into hunting so I need to start anticipating those costs... Who knew binoculars cost so much?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Reading the comments on the ABTW review has been...interesting.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Reading the comments on the ABTW review has been...interesting.


I generally stay away from ABTW comments. They always come off as very pretentious and seem full of hate, in my opinion.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Thanks for posting the link to the reviews. Very interesting to compare the reviews themselves...one acknowledges how hard doc and company did to bring some vintage sub designs back to life and the other compared the amphion to Seiko mods.....that are trying to homage a 40k vintage sub. I'm far from a watch snob or a slave to watch history but even I recognized the 'nod to history' from from the start. The other think that one review did was gloss over the size, which is real selling point. Anyways, both were complimentary but I found that interesting. Really appreciate the links, reviews themselves, and the PHOTOS.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I have over 80 photos. It was really difficult selecting the best ones to use. The technical accomplishments are what make this work for me.

I had wished I could have gotten the gray bezel from the Nacken Vintage, but with blue lume, installed on the Modern - but I'm not making the watch.

The watch just as it is, is worth it. I used to own an MKII LRRP that I sometimes regret selling, and this fills that hole well. Had there been a big orange hand GMT, 1655 style? I'd have had to buy that too. In a hot minute.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

ConfusedOne said:


> Reading the comments on the ABTW review has been...interesting.


I think a lot of us on WUS, especially those who don't venture very far outside of f71, get pretty comfortable with the laid-back ," you wear what you like and I'll wear what I like" sort of mutual respect attitude we all seem to have here. 
We sometimes forget that in the greater watchosphere there are people who really think like Archie Luxury.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

SteveTomatoes said:


> I think a lot of us on WUS, especially those who don't venture very far outside of f71, get pretty comfortable with the laid-back ," you wear what you like and I'll wear what I like" sort of mutual respect attitude we all seem to have here.
> We sometimes forget that in the greater watchosphere there are people who really think like Archie Luxury.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Agreed.
The only good comment I read from that thread described the lume of the NTH as a Rolex that left a modern Rave Party without taking a shower.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The commenters on ABTW have sticks up their asses. If it were up to them, we'd still be using sun clocks. And they'd nit between traditional Babylonian sun dials and the upstart Greek sun dials more reliant on geometry. 

Get a life.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow - just spent a few moments reading through the comments on the ABTW review, since they're coming up in recent discussion. They conjure up the image of a dingleberry stuck in the butt-crack of an unhygenic Rancor....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

appophylite said:


> Wow - just spent a few moments reading through the comments on the ABTW review, since they're coming up in recent discussion. They conjure up the image of a dingleberry stuck in the butt-crack of an unhygenic Rancor....


Make them all narfle the garthok.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Man there are some superficial imbeciles on that ABTW review. 

My goodness. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I have learned to ignore the egotistical pretentiousness that seeps from those types. Like they are the only ones that can afford a $5k watch. Some are smarter than that.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Buellrider said:


> I have learned to ignore the egotistical pretentiousness that seeps from those types. Like they are the only ones that can afford a $5k watch. Some are smarter than that.


Yeah I just don't understand the criticism. Buy what you like! Whether it costs 5k or 500 who cares as long as you enjoy it?

I wear both ends of the spectrum and I don't care if someone sees either end of that range.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't usually read the comments on ablogtowatch, but when I have they always seem to be very critical; my conclusion is that they are sad, bitter and twisted individuals that just like being negative........ 

If the only thing that you can comment on is the company name then your critiquing skills are sadly lacking!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

They are just very misinformed, that's all. I forgive them.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

the5rivers said:


> Yeah I just don't understand the criticism. Buy what you like! Whether it costs 5k or 500 who cares as long as you enjoy it?
> 
> I wear both ends of the spectrum and I don't care if someone sees either end of that range.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Not everyone reads the blogs.

Of those who do, not everyone bothers to read all the comments.

Of those who read any of the comments, many will be intrigued by the negativity, and want to investigate further, by visiting my website.

Many of those will decide the criticism was overly harsh, if not completely unwarranted. Some will decide they want to support my business out of solidarity, and in defiance of the haters.

All of the data I have available to me (and it's a lot) suggests that the negative comments have either no effect on sales at all, or if there is an effect, it's a positive one on balance. 

Ask yourselves, if you see a brand you don't know, and see nothing but positive reviews from bloggers, and dozens of positive customer reviews, would the negative comments from the trolls and haters sway you one way or the other? Would you disregard all the positive because of the negative?

Let the haters hate, I say. I don't plan to change anything I'm doing based on the grumblings of the perpetually miserable.




My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Double post.......


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

docvail said:


> Not everyone reads the blogs.
> 
> Of those who do, not everyone bothers to read all the comments.
> 
> ...


I'd completely ignore the comments and simply buy the watch I like.........


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think we got it the second time, Hornet99.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> I think we got it the second time, Hornet99.


Not my fault, stupid software.........


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Greetings from Bethany Beach, DE!










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Excellent shot and even better background 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Excellent shot and even better background
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This spot has 360 degree views.










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmm. Composition is everything, Doc.


----------



## jeffreyt (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm a IDIOT! I didn't even notice the background beyond the watch until it was pointed out.

Jeff

PS. beautiful watch!!!



docvail said:


> Greetings from Bethany Beach, DE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

jeffreyt said:


> I'm a IDIOT! I didn't even notice the background beyond the watch until it was pointed out.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> PS. beautiful watch!!!


Theres a watch in that picture?


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

docvail said:


>


Methinks that watch stayed out in the sun too long - the dial got all bubbly!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Didn't really read through much of the comments on that review site however I did notice one guy who was bagging on the homage thing and how he likes originality, etc, etc. and makes his own strap designs. I am curious to see how he reinvented the strap game. Anyone have a link to his stuff?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Didn't really read through much of the comments on that review site however I did notice one guy who was bagging on the homage thing and how he likes originality, etc, etc. and makes his own strap designs. I am curious to see how he reinvented the strap game. Anyone have a link to his stuff?


He probably makes horween homages

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd completely ignore the comments and simply buy the watch I like.........


Whoa...so, all these articles I've been reading on the interwebs have commentary at the bottom!?!?! Actually, and I'm being about 80% serious, I've never scrolled through the ad-bar on my phone (the only way I usually access the Internet on a daily basis...don't ask...work firewall stuff) to see that there are comments available. Now I see that there are comments even on articles on, like, CNN. They all suck! Who are these people!? How do they hold down a job? Are they professional haters? I hope they are getting paid because you would have to pay me some serious cash to pretend to be that angry about some stuff on the Internet. Wow. If they can afford 5-10K watches and they have time to post that kind of vitriol, then their employers should re-evaluate the pay scale or maybe their promotion system, because someone about 20% more positive who spends their work hours accomplishing the organization's vision instead of spewing hate on blog sites might be better bets for long term success. Just sayin.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Whoa...so, all these articles I've been reading on the interwebs have commentary at the bottom!?!?! Actually, and I'm being about 80% serious, I've never scrolled through the ad-bar on my phone (the only way I usually access the Internet on a daily basis...don't ask...work firewall stuff) to see that there are comments available. Now I see that there are comments even on articles on, like, CNN. They all suck! Who are these people!? How do they hold down a job? Are they professional haters? I hope they are getting paid because you would have to pay me some serious cash to pretend to be that angry about some stuff on the Internet. Wow. If they can afford 5-10K watches and they have time to post that kind of vitriol, then their employers should re-evaluate the pay scale or maybe their promotion system, because someone about 20% more positive who spends their work hours accomplishing the organization's vision instead of spewing hate on blog sites might be better bets for long term success. Just sayin.


.....spot on fella, spot on |>


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

The only comments that might be worthwhile reading would be from people who've actually seen/held/used the watch. Comments on a review tend to be worthless unless they're questions then answered by the reviewer. 

Seems that Doc's thick skin helps out... But not on the beach sitting next to a topless woman sunbather.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Whoa...so, all these articles I've been reading on the interwebs have commentary at the bottom!?!?! Actually, and I'm being about 80% serious, I've never scrolled through the ad-bar on my phone (the only way I usually access the Internet on a daily basis...don't ask...work firewall stuff) to see that there are comments available. Now I see that there are comments even on articles on, like, CNN. They all suck! Who are these people!? How do they hold down a job? Are they professional haters? I hope they are getting paid because you would have to pay me some serious cash to pretend to be that angry about some stuff on the Internet. Wow. If they can afford 5-10K watches and they have time to post that kind of vitriol, then their employers should re-evaluate the pay scale or maybe their promotion system, because someone about 20% more positive who spends their work hours accomplishing the organization's vision instead of spewing hate on blog sites might be better bets for long term success. Just sayin.


It crossed my mind that all this so called "professional haters" are actually hired haters by the major Swiss brands, specially to target micro brands.

So yeah, it could be possible that they are actually paid for their hate comments. Too far fetched?


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Rule number 1 on the internet: never read the comments, no good can come from it.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Whoa...so, all these articles I've been reading on the interwebs have commentary at the bottom!?!?! Actually, and I'm being about 80% serious, I've never scrolled through the ad-bar on my phone (the only way I usually access the Internet on a daily basis...don't ask...work firewall stuff) to see that there are comments available. Now I see that there are comments even on articles on, like, CNN. They all suck! Who are these people!? How do they hold down a job? Are they professional haters? I hope they are getting paid because you would have to pay me some serious cash to pretend to be that angry about some stuff on the Internet. Wow. If they can afford 5-10K watches and they have time to post that kind of vitriol, then their employers should re-evaluate the pay scale or maybe their promotion system, because someone about 20% more positive who spends their work hours accomplishing the organization's vision instead of spewing hate on blog sites might be better bets for long term success. Just sayin.


I've found that most people who talk about how they can (or do) afford something usually can't, which is why they're so angry in the first place.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I've never noticed the comments section until you guys mentioned it here.
So like any normal person, I went to check out the comments.

I'm not sure what I'd have made of it if that was the first time I was reading about doc.

But since I already sorta know doc from his postings here, I just found the comments generally amusing.

I'm certainly not a fanboy since I haven't actually purchased anything from doc prior to the launch of the NTH line.
And since the watches have not been delivered yet, I can't say much about the after sales experience.

However, thus far, doc's communication has been very transparent.
I'd be very surprised if he does a 180 on me after I receive the watch.

Anyway, I've been in the sales and service industry for many years and customers aren't always right, no matter what the popular belief is.
However, I also believe that the reason we exist is for our customers.
I've had my fair share of unreasonable and downright nasty customers, but they don't stop me from wanting to create happy customers.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

deluded said:


> I've never noticed the comments section until you guys mentioned it here.
> So like any normal person, I went to check out the comments.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'd have made of it if that was the first time I was reading about doc.
> ...


Very well said. |>


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

deluded said:


> I've never noticed the comments section until you guys mentioned it here.
> So like any normal person, I went to check out the comments.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'd have made of it if that was the first time I was reading about doc.
> ...


I did a 180 on a guy once, but then he pulled off an inverted 360, and I decided right then and there I was too old for skateboarding.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I just read some of those comments after the ABTW article Wow. I'm at a loss to understand that level of evil in the world.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I mean really, who would buy a watch from a website called Janis trading company!?!? Oh the huge manatee!! [insert rolling eyes smiley here]

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> I did a 180 on a guy once, but then he pulled off an inverted 360, and I decided right then and there I was too old for skateboarding.


I'm older than you and I still really skate, albeit mostly longboard cruising and some slalom racing & parks when I get a chance.

Oh, and an inverted 360 is really a "frontside" 360.

HA! Doc, you KNEW when you posted that a skate troll would surface!

Yes, I'll have to change my sig pic to prove it.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

This community is awesome...and these threads are amazing. Who knew the wis segment had some skater overlap? Probably some old ravers around here, too, I'm guessing. 



Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I mean really, who would buy a watch from a website called Janis trading company!?!? Oh the huge manatee!! [insert rolling eyes smiley here]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I haven't seen/heard this in a few years until The Jay Thomas Show on Friday. Coincidence?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

accidentalsuccess said:


> This community is awesome...and these threads are amazing. Who knew the wis segment had some skater overlap? Probably some old ravers around here, too, I'm guessing.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


time to break out the ufos.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

I can do the Melbourne Shuffle


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

wromg said:


> I can do the Melbourne Shuffle


I have no idea what that looks like, but I do believe I'd like to see it.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Fire up the time machine doc. You want a remote Victorian national park in the mid 90s


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Uberyk said:


> time to break out the ufos.


I still need a set of those, especially if they're the big ones. Trade 'ya a set of mixed-color PowerFlex 5's or OJ SuperJuice for them.

?


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

OT but thanks for the email @docvail. Appreciate it! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

deluded said:


> However, I also believe that the reason we exist is for our customers. I've had my fair share of unreasonable and downright nasty customers, but they don't stop me from wanting to create happy customers.


Keep in mind that these commentators are not customers since the NTH watches haven't even been delivered yet. They are at best "potential possible future customers". i.e. They haven't even seen or touched the watches about which they're commenting.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

azsuprasm said:


> I still need a set of those, especially if they're the big ones. Trade 'ya a set of mixed-color PowerFlex 5's or OJ SuperJuice for them.
> 
> ?


Haha. I never actually owned a pair. Jncos was the farthest I went.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey Doc,
Saw this on the bay









Subliminal advertisement? :think:
Hopefully he already ask your permission to use your watch.
It just looks stunning... Stunning...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

tissotguy said:


> Hey Doc,
> Saw this on the bay
> 
> View attachment 9052674
> ...


I plan to put my Scorpene on a strap that looks just like that.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Hey Doc,
> Saw this on the bay
> 
> View attachment 9052674
> ...


The devil is in the details like advertising a 22mm wide strap for a watch with a 20mm lug width.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

SteveTomatoes said:


> I haven't seen/heard this in a few years until The Jay Thomas Show on Friday. Coincidence?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yep, coincidence. Just an old interwebs thingy that popped into my head while I was typing. Never heard of that show.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> Keep in mind that these commentators are not customers since the NTH watches haven't even been delivered yet. They are at best "potential possible future customers". i.e. They haven't even seen or touched the watches about which they're commenting.


I was actually referring to that customer who apparently was treated unfairly.

But of course, you are absolutely right about how these commentators are getting so worked up over something that doesn't even concern them personally.

That surely can't be good for their heart, getting so worked up over little things all the time.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tissotguy said:


> Hey Doc,
> Saw this on the bay
> 
> View attachment 9052674
> ...


Technically, he used my "wach", so I'm not sure what legal recourse I may have.

Nice of him to make sure people knew it wasn't included.

I have no idea who that is. But if people ask him about the watch, I hope he's telling them where to get it.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

deluded said:


> I was actually referring to that customer who apparently was treated unfairly.
> 
> But of course, you are absolutely right about how these commentators are getting so worked up over something that doesn't even concern them personally.
> 
> That surely can't be good for their heart, getting so worked up over little things all the time.


That guy isn't a customer. He's a troll. He's made three comments on Discus (the blog comment aggregator), and all three were to bash me and my brand. He certainly didn't email me a week ago about a problem with a watch I haven't delivered yet, nor is he waiting on a response. He's not just a troll, he's one of the dumb ones.

Every customer who emails me gets a swift and courteous response, with priority given to those who are contacting me with some issue on a watch they purchased. The vast majority of those are handled expediently, without any drama.

Like all merchants, I've unfortunately had a small percentage of unreasonable wing nuts. Even with them, my responses are swift, and up to a point, courteous. That courtesy goes out the window when someone refuses to be reasonable, or otherwise tries my patience.

When you've got over 2000 customers, even if 99% are happy, that still leaves 20 who feel they were let down, and some of those will feel compelled to go on a crusade, as a way of balancing their tilted scales. Add those to the regular bunch of haters and trolls, and you see what I have to accept as a cost of doing business.

I'm fortunate my actual customers know the truth, and many will speak up in my defense.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

The trolls have really come out on ABTW in force since they switched from Livefyre to Disqus, since now any yahoo with a Disqus profile can comment. I talked to Ariel Adams when he came to visit my town, and he agreed that the tone of the comments has become problematic. He doesn't want to censor the comments too much since he values freedom of speech, but the trolls and haters are dragging down the quality of discourse. 

The onus has to come from people who would otherwise be silent to speak up and not let the negativity overwhelm every article. But there is so. much. negativity.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> Every customer who emails me gets a swift and courteous response, with priority given to those who are contacting me with some issue on a watch they purchased. The vast majority of those are handled expediently, without any drama.
> ...
> I'm fortunate my actual customers know the truth, and many will speak up in my defense.
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


I'll speak up! Doc does an amazing job with customer service. I contacted him recently on a rather "off the wall" request. Not only did he respond quickly and effectively, but helped me out in a way that far surpassed my expectations.

Thanks again Doc!

And to be perfectly clear, I am very impressed by Doc's service, and have absolutely ZERO problems with him, his service, or his products. I have several of his watches, and a NTH on pre-order, and I will be on the lookout for anything else that comes down the pipe from Doc.

Very Happy Customer.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> The trolls have really come out on ABTW in force since they switched from Livefyre to Disqus, since now any yahoo with a Disqus profile can comment. I talked to Ariel Adams when he came to visit my town, and he agreed that the tone of the comments has become problematic. He doesn't want to censor the comments too much since he values freedom of speech, but the trolls and haters are dragging down the quality of discourse.
> 
> The onus has to come from people who would otherwise be silent to speak up and not let the negativity overwhelm every article. But there is so. much. negativity.


Thank you for speaking up on my behalf, my friend. I did notice.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> Thank you for speaking up on my behalf, my friend. I did notice.
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


No problem. It needed to be said. I hate bullies.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

It's august 15th....have these shipped yet?

JUST KIDDING


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> It's august 15th....have these shipped yet?
> 
> JUST KIDDING
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already got mine. You mean you didn't get yours yet?

Also, totally...

JUST KIDDING!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> That guy isn't a customer. He's a troll. He's made three comments on Discus (the blog comment aggregator), and all three were to bash me and my brand. He certainly didn't email me a week ago about a problem with a watch I haven't delivered yet, nor is he waiting on a response. He's not just a troll, he's one of the dumb ones.
> 
> Every customer who emails me gets a swift and courteous response, with priority given to those who are contacting me with some issue on a watch they purchased. The vast majority of those are handled expediently, without any drama.
> 
> ...


There's no doubt about how you deal with your customers, I'm just basing that on the general feel I get from the forumers.

In any case, like you mentioned, your actual (normal, reasonable) customers will know the truth and that's most important.

Besides,


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I already got mine. You mean you didn't get yours yet?
> 
> Also, totally...
> 
> ...


Hey Life, your Nacken looks a lot like mine!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, this is the v1 prototype and everything everyone has said about this beauty is spot on. It feels great on the wrist, I had my Oris TT1 on before this and it was amazing how light the Nacken felt when I swapped them out. Beautiful watch and great detail, as we would all expect from Doc. You guys are going to love this watch!


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Greetings from Bethany Beach, DE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Family shot with the Näcken....


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Hey Life, your Nacken looks a lot like mine!


Wow! They look so close, they could even be the exact same watch. ;-)

I'm glad you're enjoying it. I had a really hard time giving that one up. I glad that deliveries are ahead of schedule. With any luck (cross my fingers & knock on wood), Doc will start shipping in a couple of weeks. I can hardly wait!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Family shot with the Näcken....


You know, that there is a really good start to a L&H, NTH, Janis Trading Company museum.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Family shot with the Näcken....


I think I know most of those, but it would be great if you could please list them by name row by row from the top. Clearly there are more there than in your favorites-in-rotation list.


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> I think I know most of those, but it would be great if you could please list them by name row by row from the top. Clearly there are more there than in your favorites-in-rotation list.


http://www.janistrading.com  
Bottom right is the Riccardo

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Family shot with the Näcken....


What is that top left one, with the cream face?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Alden said:


> What is that top left one, with the cream face?


That's the Phantom.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

That looks like a Phantom A, Khaki. Looks like it's available from Janis Trading Co. website.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

docvail said:


> Make them all narfle the garthok.


Boy, that was nerdy. The really sad part is that I got the reference in a microsecond

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

@fearlessleader, sorry about that:








Top: Phantom Khaki, Acionna, Orthos Commander
Middle: Phantom A Black, Orthos Blurple, Orthos Orange/Blue
Bottom: Näcken Modern, Cerberus White, Riccardo Blue


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

@alden, here is a better photo of the Phantom Khaki


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> @alden, here is a better photo of the Phantom Khaki


That is, of course, a full-lume dial.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks very much. 

The phantom looks great. A full-dial lume sounds like it might feel like you're wearing a dim flashlight on your wrist though. Any quick user thoughts about the cream one? How about vs the black one? TIA


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> The phantom looks great. A full-dial lume sounds like it might feel like you're wearing a dim flashlight on your wrist though. Any quick user thoughts about the cream one? How about vs the black one? TIA


I'd suggest browsing (or posting in) this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-official-all-things-lew-huey-thread-1076068.html - it's HUGE, but there's a ton of info there.

Search is also your friend: https://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&...BAIUQPAgD#hl=en&q=site:watchuseek.com+phantom

For what it's worth, I have two and really like them.


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

fearlessleader said:


> ...A full-dial lume sounds like it might feel like you're wearing a dim flashlight on your wrist though. Any quick user thoughts about the cream one? How about vs the black one?


What Josh sed +1: check out the full Phantom development on this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/phantom-latest-model-lew-huey-1756690.html

Had I not had so many black-dialed watches, I would have loved either the A or B dials. My final choice was the Phantom Khaki Date DLC:









Since I turned 50 and began drinking more (!), I've had a tougher time with contrast in the dark, especially on watch dials. Take a look at the Janis/L&H thread for the recent pics of the A dial lume; NICE.

The full-lume dial looks GREAT in low light, but it's not quite as contrasted against the markers as the black dialed versions in full darkness; Since the hands are also lumed, it takes me looking over the tops of my eyeglasses to read in those conditions. I'm thinking of getting the same hands blacked-out to better contrast against the full lume dial. If and when that happens, I'll post it on the other thread.

Now back to your NTH drooling...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2668826

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Given my old eyes and the fact that I had cataract surgery a few years ago, I found that the Khaki dial was much easier to read in the daytime and the black dial easier at night. YMMV. The lack of contrast between the hands and dial of the Khaki had a bit of bearing on that as well.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Dam. You doc that honeycomb dial drew me in this and the ikonik2 Oberon ordered !


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> The phantom looks great. A full-dial lume sounds like it might feel like you're wearing a dim flashlight on your wrist though. Any quick user thoughts about the cream one? How about vs the black one? TIA


It is a fantastic watch. One of my favorites
I also have a full review for the khaki one on my blog, with some pics if interested

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

The Black/black and khaki Phantoms are very different, IMO. I have both and really feel that paired with appropriate straps they really complement each other.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Greetings from Bethany Beach, DE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having a... slightly different vacation:










... and I'd be showing my NTH, if I just had it 

Seriously, I'm enjoying waiting for the jewels! All the best in the process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

skipwilliams said:


> The Black/black and khaki Phantoms are very different, IMO. I have both and really feel that paired with appropriate straps they really complement each other.


Thanks to all for the pointers. They both look great (why didn't I get one when they 1st came out I'll never know!). As you said, and I expected, they're very different especially so at night vs day. Since I can't do one of each it'll be more reading and thinking. See the time between preordering NTH and getting them is good for looking at others.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Justin Mastinef has the v.2 Näcken Modern Prototype.

https://www.instagram.com/jmastinef/

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

docvail said:


> Justin Mastinef has the v.2 Näcken Modern Prototype.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/jmastinef/
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


Those white hands are what sold me on this model.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

For those who are not au courant with Instagram, can you or someone kindly post the pictures here on this thread?



docvail said:


> Justin Mastinef has the v.2 Näcken Modern Prototype.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/jmastinef/
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> For those who are not au courant with Instagram, can you or someone kindly post the pictures here on this thread?












My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think what we have here is commonly called a winner.

Props also to the dude with color coordinated straps, pants and socks. Brazilian by any chance?



docvail said:


> My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> I think what we have here is commonly called a winner.
> 
> Props also to the dude with color coordinated straps, pants and socks. Brazilian by any chance?


French Canadian, unless I'm mistaken.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Review of the Scorpene on Tempus Fugit - Tempus Fugit: Wrapping Up Seven Days with the NTH Scorpène


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For the IG impaired, you can actually view a user's pics in your browser.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BJOgOd2jpS2/

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Uh, _browser_????



docvail said:


> For the IG impaired, you can actually view a user's pics in your browser.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Uh, _browser_????


Yes, browser.

IG is primarily a mobile app, but you can still view user profiles and pics on a PC browser if you have the URL.

Thus, if I post a link, even if someone doesn't use IG, or have an IG account, clicking the link will take them to that page, where they can view the image.

Installing IG on your mobile, having an IG account, or me re-posting the pics - all unnecessary.

HTTP://www.instagram.com/janistrading

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Never mind. Was acting like I didn't know what a browser is.

It's one of those machines you use for microfiche, right?



docvail said:


> Yes, browser.
> 
> IG is primarily a mobile app, but you can still view user profiles and pics on a PC browser if you have the URL.
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Forget browsers. Let's talk about bowser


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

CMFord said:


> Never mind. Was acting like I didn't know what a browser is.
> 
> It's one of those machines you use for microfiche, right?


I once caught a microfiche.

It was only *this* big...


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Sure









Wait, they have Instagram on the internet now?


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

CMFord said:


> Never mind. Was acting like I didn't know what a browser is.
> 
> It's one of those machines you use for microfiche, right?


Transferring documents to microfiche really is the best way to save on storage costs, as well as to expedite retrieval. No joke.

Though I'm sure that one day magnetic tape (or even disk) storage will supersede microfiche.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> Technically, he used my "wach", so I'm not sure what legal recourse I may have.
> 
> Nice of him to make sure people knew it wasn't included.
> 
> ...


He used Your watch, but he used My photo. I've contacted eBay for copyright infriction. I've also contacted the seller about it. I don't know this did, why the heck would you be using my pictures without even asking? Just rude.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
Follow me on IG: El_Geek


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> He used Your watch, but he used My photo. I've contacted eBay for copyright infriction. I've also contacted the seller about it. I don't know this did, why the heck would you be using my pictures without even asking? Just rude.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> Follow me on IG: El_Geek


I use your pics all the time without asking you. I just figured, you know, su pics es mi pics, or something...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

docvail said:


> I use your pics all the time without asking you. I just figured, you know, su pics es mi pics, or something...


Of course you can use them. That goes without saying. But not some d-bag who I haven't even e-met, trying g to make a buck on eBay. Sorry, nope!

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
Follow me on IG: El_Geek


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Oberon on its way to work









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

arrvoo said:


> Oberon on its way to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I really should order one of those.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> You know, I really should order one of those.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


You know it makes sense 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

arrvoo said:


> You know it makes sense
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Shtaaaaaaahhhpp...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> He used Your watch, but he used My photo. I've contacted eBay for copyright infriction. I've also contacted the seller about it. I don't know this did, why the heck would you be using my pictures without even asking? Just rude.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> Follow me on IG: El_Geek


Sorry about that. My first assumption is that the seller knows doc.

Anyway, if you won any sum of money for damages, don't forget to share so I can get doc's Scorpene :-!


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> ... But not some d-bag who I haven't even e-met, trying g to make a buck on eBay. Sorry, nope!
> 
> El_Geek


Yo, Esse; Don't mess with El GEEK, man.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I contacted the seller via EBay. I told him about the pic and agreed to take it down.I guess mission accomplished, but for how long until someone else does it. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Sadly this type of misuse has been not uncomfortable years. It's why MANY photographers put a copyright watermark embedded into their pics. Doesn't stop 'em but (a) makes a few think first and (b) puts everyone on notice -- especially if your watermark says "used without permission" or "only for use on Watchuseek" etc.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Family shot with the Näcken....


Nice shot, Bill. Here's Nacken with my family. Looks like I've got some catching up to do.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I am late to the doc thing but if anything like the c300.....


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

EL_GEEk said:


> I contacted the seller via EBay. I told him about the pic and agreed to take it down.I guess mission accomplished, but for how long until someone else does it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Now I see why there was a watermark on your recent IG post.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

theague said:


> Now I see why there was a watermark on your recent IG post.


Yeah man. I don't mind people using the photos, just ask for permission. It sucks once the pics go on the Interwebs. It's impossible to track. IG is easier on that part.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

EL_GEEk said:


> Yeah man. I don't mind people using the photos, just ask for permission. It sucks once the pics go on the Interwebs. It's impossible to track. IG is easier on that part.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


I learned a long time ago to accept the fact that once something goes on the internet it's GOING to get reused somewhere, somehow. I've mostly had my landscapes reused on blogs and such without permission. It's never been like this where someone was using one to sell something though!!

You do take nice photos though. Maybe you should tone it down a little. :-d :-d


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

theague said:


> I learned a long time ago to accept the fact that once something goes on the internet it's GOING to get reused somewhere, somehow. I've mostly had my landscapes reused on blogs and such without permission. It's never been like this where someone was using one to sell something though!!
> 
> You do take nice photos though. Maybe you should tone it down a little. :-d :-d


   

Thanks. I'll try. 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MikeCfromLI said:


> I am late to the doc thing but if anything like the c300.....


This one 😂

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tough-actin' the Näcken!




































































































My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^

This.

I can hardly wait for my Näcken Modern Black to arrive.










It's such a looker. I'm predicting it's going to become a classic in the "WUSdom".

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

docvail said:


> Tough-actin' the Näcken!


Great pics, doc, but I am trying desperately NOT to link this watch with athlete's foot...:-d


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

So Doc why you holdin out on us with the blue dial black bezel uber limited edition?
Can I add that to my order? j/k 
That does look neat, the angle with the AR reflection. Great shot!



docvail said:


> Tough-actin' the Näcken!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

It would be awesome if someone were to tug on the sleeve of some of the strap companies that frequent the site and talked them into making a run of these. I'm sure they could also make some other color combos that would be awesome. I love the idea of stretchy comfy strap. Hopefully someone doesn't run out and copyright paraAdo, Nata, Parato etc... 



LifeTrekker said:


> ^^^
> 
> This.
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> I am late to the doc thing but if anything like the c300.....


Better than C300. 9015 vs nh35. 40 vs 42. Svelte vs slab.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)

Nacken on the riverfront yesterday.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I recall someone asked if the RubberB fits on the NTH, has anyone tried? I have one and would love to put it on my Scorpene when it arrives.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

deluded said:


> I recall someone asked if the RubberB fits on the NTH, has anyone tried? I have one and would love to put it on my Scorpene when it arrives.


I don't know what the RubberB is.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Rubber B makes curved end straps for a few different brands including Rolex and Panerai.

http://rubberb.com/en/new-sea-dweller-4000-tang-buckle-series

I recall reading a post in this thread where someone was wondering if the Rolex one would fit.

No matter, I'll try it out when I receive my Scorpene.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

deluded said:


> Rubber B makes curved end straps for a few different brands including Rolex and Panerai.
> 
> New Sea-Dweller 4000 - Tang Buckle Series | RUBBER B | RUBBER STRAP FOR ROLEX, PANERAI, WATCHES
> 
> ...


$240 for a rubber strap???

I really need to raise my prices. That's insane.

I've looked into having fitted-end rubber straps made, and the only reason I haven't is because the tooling costs are too high considering the low volume I'd be producing and selling.

Assuming the NTH production pieces have the lug-holes in the same spot as the prototypes, I'd think any strap designed to fit the 20mm lugs of the Seiko SKX023 would fit, since the super-oyster bracelet with fitted end links I got from Strapcode, which were also designed for the SKX023 were a perfect fit, but for the slight difference between the surface of the lugs and the surface of the end-link.

I don't know how the SKX023 lugs compare to the Seiko Sumo or MM300, but Crafter Blue has fitted-end rubber straps for much less - Crafter Blue | Dive Watch Strap for Professional Divers

I think @lactardjosh has one for his Sumo. The style seems to be a bit pseudo-frane, but he said the quality on them is good. I just sent him an email to ask him to try it on the Nacken he has at the moment.

If it's a fit, Bob's yer uncle.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ANNOUNCEMENT -

*Pre-order prices for the NTH subs will go up again next Sunday, 28 August. 
*

*Prices will go up $50*, as we are nearing the end of production, we will begin delivering the first pre-orders near the end of this month, and *we expect to have all the subs in-stock, ready for delivery before the end of September.

The 28th is also the deadline for getting in your delivery address changes, order cancellations, order holds, etc.* If we do not receive your request prior to the August 28, I cannot guarantee we will be able to change your order before it ships.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

docvail said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT -
> *Prices will go up $50*, as we are nearing the end of production, we will begin delivering the first pre-orders near the end of this month, and *we expect to have all the subs in-stock, ready for delivery before the end of September.
> *


*

Wait...the end of the month is only a week and a half away! I really need to start rearranging the watch box...*


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like mine will be shipped in the first wave...yeayyy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Looks like mine will be shipped in the first wave...yeayyy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really cool, but I'm just curious why you suspect that?

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> That's really cool, but I'm just curious why you suspect that?
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


NTH Subs Production & Delivery Update - 21 August[UNIQID]

I'm writing with what will likely be the last production update before we begin delivering the NTH subs near the end of this month or beginning of next.

I'd like to clarify what I said in my previous update, and reiterate some of it for the benefit of those who missed it, or have ordered in the interim.

*We're hoping/expecting to receive the first 150-200 pieces of the NTH subs from our factory before the end of the month.* I did ask our factory to assemble those in approximately the same proportion as how many of each version we sold within the first 200 orders.

However, because I don't yet know if we'll be getting 150, 200, or some other number, because none have gone through QC yet, and because of production requirements, order changes, and orders with multiple pieces, *there's no way I can say with any certainty which orders will be among the first batch to ship, and which orders may be in the next wave.*

My _*best *_*guess* is order numbers up to #3275 are likely to ship in the first wave, but all others will most likely ship later in September.

Again, *please resist the urge to inquire about the status of your order based on your order number alone*. You will receive an automatic shipping notification as soon as your tracking number becomes active, which may be up to 24 hours after your order has shipped.

*Pre-order prices will go up again next Sunday, 28 August.* We will be raising prices $50 this time, in light of our updated delivery timeline.

If you've been thinking of adding another watch to your order, to take advantage of free shipping (orders over USD $800) and the 5% discount (orders over USD $1,000), please do not wait any longer. 

*Preparing for delivery*

*The 28[SUP]th[/SUP] is the deadline for requesting order changes (including combining orders).* Requests received after the 28[SUP]th[/SUP] will be handled on a best-efforts basis, but we can't guarantee we'll be able to make a change before your order ships if the request is made after the 28[SUP]th[/SUP].

If you haven't already, please take a moment to *confirm your order details, including the order contents and delivery address*. You can do this by*logging into your customer account on our website*.

*Log into your account using the link at the top of the page:*










Click "*View Order Status*" and "*View order Details*" to see your order contents, order total, any discounts applied, and your delivery address:










*If you need to change the shipping address*, please add the new address to your customer address book _*first*_, then email us to let us know which address you want us to use for shipping.










*If you need us to hold your order*, please let us know, and remember to let us know again when you are ready to receive it. We do not have a method for releasing orders on specific dates.

*Once we ship your order, any refunds will be net of our actual shipping costs, and customers are responsible for any shipping costs due to packages being undeliverable or refused.*

*If you are outside the USA *

*All orders will be shipped with the US Postal Service Priority Mail International service, *which will coordinate with a private courier or your national postal service for final delivery.

*This is the least expensive shipping option available to us.* Private couriers such as UPS, DHL and FedEx would be at least double the cost. We have shipped hundreds of packages overseas using this service, which we have found to be very reliable, and _least likely_ to cause our customers to be charged customs duties or taxes.

Please be patient and understand that* tracking updates may cease once the package leaves the USA*.

*The estimated shipping time for international orders is 7 to 10 business days, not including any time it takes for your country's customs officials to contact you and release the package.*

*A customs declaration / commercial invoice will be affixed securely to the outside of the package*. The declaration will show the lowest pre-order price for the items ordered, which may be _less_ than you paid for those items, and the actual shipping costs we paid, which may be _more_ than you paid for shipping charges.

If you would like a copy of your purchase invoice, please email us your request, and we will send you one from our website.

Depending on your country, your nation's customs service may require you to retrieve your order from a customs office, rather than letting it be delivered to you. This has nothing to do with our method of shipping or labeling. It is a local procedural requirement over which we have no control, unfortunately.

*Please be advised that I will be traveling outside the USA from September 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] through the 11[SUP]th[/SUP]*, with limited access to email, and as such I will be slower to respond during that time.

Thank you all for pre-ordering an NTH Sub!

Cheers,
Chris Vail
Janis Trading Company


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> That's really cool, but I'm just curious why you suspect that?
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Probably from Chris's latest email:

"My best guess is order numbers up to #3275 are likely to ship in the first wave, but all others will most likely ship later in September."

Hoping that's true...I'm 3065!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Probably from Chris's latest email:
> 
> "My best guess is order numbers up to #3275 are likely to ship in the first wave, but all others will most likely ship later in September."
> 
> ...


Dude, I thought you'd taken up the position of designated question-whacker?

I swear, I have to do everything myself around here...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> Dude, I thought you'd taken up the position of designated question-whacker?
> 
> I swear, I have to do everything myself around here...


It's suggestion whacker....not question whacker. Although for a price I can take on more responsibility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just to keep things a-boil, I'm #3148.



ILiveOnWacker said:


> Probably from Chris's latest email:
> 
> "My best guess is order numbers up to #3275 are likely to ship in the first wave, but all others will most likely ship later in September."
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> It's suggestion whacker....not question whacker. Although for a price I can take on more responsibility.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's only fair if I double your salary.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Order 3092 checking in. And I have no problem with y'all waiting for my watches to get packed up first! 

(That felt like it was sort of rude...)


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Probably from Chris's latest email:
> 
> "My best guess is order numbers up to #3275 are likely to ship in the first wave, but all others will most likely ship later in September."
> 
> ...


Cool! I'm on the tail end of that #3275 group, so with any luck my Näcken Modern will be in that first wave.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> $240 for a rubber strap???
> 
> I really need to raise my prices. That's insane.
> 
> ...


Yes, their prices are crazy. Crafter Blue's are much more reasonable, but they only have limited models right now.

Thanks for sending that email, I'm sure a lot of us would be interested to know if the Sumo one fits.

On a side note, I had no idea there were a few thousand orders before me. I was literally sitting in front on my computer waiting for pre-orders to start and I must have completed my order in under 2 minutes. That's incredible! I must have been so lucky to get the first tier pricing for my Scorpene.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

deluded said:


> Yes, their prices are crazy. Crafter Blue's are much more reasonable, but they only have limited models right now.
> 
> Thanks for sending that email, I'm sure a lot of us would be interested to know if the Sumo one fits.
> 
> On a side note, I had no idea there were a few thousand orders before me. I was literally sitting in front on my computer waiting for pre-orders to start and I must have completed my order in under 2 minutes. That's incredible! I must have been so lucky to get the first tier pricing for my Scorpene.


Hah!

We started sales in April of 2013. The order numbers started at #100, if I remember correctly. I think the NTH orders started just above #3,000.

The numbers are sequential, but they don't get re-used. Incomplete orders, canceled orders - they all remove numbers from the order queue, so you can't judge how many orders there have been before yours just based on your order number.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

docvail said:


>


Damn... I'm now certain I ordered the wrong one. That is lush.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

#3294 here. Oh so close...

Thats ok if I ship second wave, I am older and have learned to be patient.

No, not really.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Purely a coincidence, but it appears Everest bands will fit the subs.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BJZFUuKDEpZ/

Not so suggest $210 for a rubber strap is much better, but it's nice to know, in case there are other straps fitted to the Rolex sub.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

huwp said:


> Damn... I'm now certain I ordered the wrong one. That is lush.


I really don't think that there is a "wrong one". I think they are all winners. I think what you mean is that you ordered the wrong NUMBER of NTH Subs!

And I digress... I've been looking at the Nackens with growing interest. I'm glad I stuck to my guns on the Santa Cruz, but I will consider it a personal victory in will power if I can avoid ordering a 2nd (which would be a Nacken).

Cheers!


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

kendalw3 said:


> I really don't think that there is a "wrong one". I think they are all winners. I think what you mean is that you ordered the wrong NUMBER of NTH Subs!


Unfortunately, disadvantageous international exchange rates, plus international shipping, plus import duties, plus already having a watch collection out of control, plus the amount I'd lose on trying to flip one due to all of the proceeding, mean that buying a second would be a unfeasibly expensive proposition.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

kendalw3 said:


> I will consider it a personal victory in will power if I can avoid ordering a 2nd.


You and me both brother. You and me both. But in my case the second one I am trying to resist is the Oberon, as I already have a Näcken Modern in the hopper. At least I have until next Sunday's $50 price increase to decide.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*I too am part of the second wave. Oh well.

I know I will be licking the windows -- L**écher les Vitrines which is French for window shopping for gorgeous things. It is a very Parisian thing to do. So I will be drooling at the lucky bastards posting beautiful pictures of their NTH subs and second guessing myself over and over. *

https://evelyneholingue.com/2015/04...dows-or-a-month-of-french-idioms-from-a-to-z/


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

huwp said:


> Damn... I'm now certain I ordered the wrong one. That is lush.


I'd just like to follow this up by saying - just as I was concluding in my head that it really was _waaaaaaaay_ to late to think about harassing the Doc about changing my order, he dug out my order details from the scanty clues in that post and contacted ME to see if I wanted to change - and so I'm now a member of the exclusive Vintage Black club. 

Now that really is superlative customer service - a big public thank you from me!


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> It's suggestion whacker....not question whacker. Although for a price I can take on more responsibility.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You go on discussing the difference between a suggestion whacker and a question whacker - I'll keep this whacker around  










On a side note, stoked to see that I might get to be in the first group of folks to get their watch! I'm looking forward to that Scorpene on my wrist!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Second wave peeps WHERE YOU AT!
#3542 for me.
I swear Doc intentionally puts a picture of the watch I ordered in every email update to tempt me.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Yep, second wave here too. Sigh.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I ordered Amphion Modern, Amphion Vintage and Santa Cruz, which order no. in 1st wave. I made another order Näcken Modern, a week later, which order no. in 2nd wave. Doc was kind enough to put my 2nd order with the 1st order. But I assumed that my delivery will be in 2nd wave instead.

No problem. But I do worry a bit if my package did not reach me by 23rd Sep, as I am not around 24th Sep - 1st Oct to receive it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just have it addressed to me for after September 23. I'll take good care of the watches while you're gone! Any lug scratches and misapplied plastic are entirely Doc's fault.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> I ordered Amphion Modern, Amphion Vintage and Santa Cruz, which order no. in 1st wave. I made another order Näcken Modern, a week later, which order no. in 2nd wave. Doc was kind enough to put my 2nd order with the 1st order. But I assumed that my delivery will be in 2nd wave instead.
> 
> No problem. But I do worry a bit if my package did not reach me by 23rd Sep, as I am not around 24th Sep - 1st Oct to receive it.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> Hah!
> 
> We started sales in April of 2013. The order numbers started at #100, if I remember correctly. I think the NTH orders started just above #3,000.
> 
> The numbers are sequential, but they don't get re-used. Incomplete orders, canceled orders - they all remove numbers from the order queue, so you can't judge how many orders there have been before yours just based on your order number.


Ah! That makes so much more sense! Silly me! My brain must have been sleeping. I apologise for that brief (I hope) moment of stupidity.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

docvail said:


> Purely a coincidence, but it appears Everest bands will fit the subs.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Yes, I was gonna say Rubber B are not the only ones charging that sort of prices. It's good news that the Everest Bands ones fit, cos that means there's a high chance the Rubber B ones will too. Cool!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Just have it addressed to me for after September 23. I'll take good care of the watches while you're gone! Any lug scratches and misapplied plastic are entirely Doc's fault.


Lol, thanks for the offer, bro.

Kind of remind me of a story of this guy who entrust his cute girlfriend to his buddy, while he is on tour in Afghanistan ....


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

That is a good question though: If one finds oneself within the first group of orders but wanted to add another watch to the original order, would one's shipment then go out in the second group?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

WastedYears said:


> That is a good question though: If one finds oneself within the first group of orders but wanted to add another watch to the original order, would one's shipment then go out in the second group?


SLAP!

Answer: depends on how extra you pay Chris!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Extra? I thought he gives people discounts for those kind of logistical nightmares!



ILiveOnWacker said:


> SLAP!
> 
> Answer: depends on how extra you pay Chris!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

It'll get there when it gets there. 

I promise you that I'm as excited as anyone to see these delivered - especially having helped in some small way in the design phase. I'll be in the second batch but am still more than happy with the expected delivery date range - still way ahead of the schedule set weeks ago. That's a win in my book!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Monday is the first day of the rest of the week.










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## xzjn9p (Feb 10, 2008)

ConfusedOne said:


> Second wave peeps WHERE YOU AT!
> #3542 for me.


3529 here, so (at least) second wave.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I should be in the first batch. Woot. 
Perfect timing as I'll be able to rock it at my Oktoberfest/bday bash.
Nothing like a naked fiddler to go with lederhosen.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

People who post tempting shots of the NTH before the first wave ought to be perma banned.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> People who post tempting shots of the NTH before the first wave ought to be perma banned.


Who? Us? ;-)

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> *People who post tempting shots of the NTH before the first wave* ought to be perma banned.


"They will burn in a very special level of hell. A level they reserve for Child Molesters, and People who Talk at the Theater..."


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> #3294 here. Oh so close...
> 
> Thats ok if I ship second wave, I am older and have learned to be patient.
> 
> No, not really.


Ahhhhhh! #3119, bro! I feel like we are pulling lottery tickets at a county fair or something. Sheesh. The pressure!

Maybe I'll just ignore everything and be surprised when it shows up? That's my plan. I already forgot the delivery bracket dates anyway...and deleted the email...and unplugged my phone from wifi...just kidding about the last part.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ditto. Doc already slapped my sorry a$$ and put me in line and know I am not in the first batch. xD


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm beginning to think I NEED to order one of these... 

I just can't decide between the Amphion Modern or Nacken Modern...

Amphion:
-full 60-min bezel (I have begun to appreciate this recently)
-slightly dressier with the applied indicies with steel borders
-hint of color with the red triangle and text

Nacken:
-very toolish look -monochrome with the white border applied indicies and hands
-more moden and basic bezel

ugh, why is this so hard!?


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

B.Boston said:


> I'm beginning to think I NEED to order one of these...
> 
> I just can't decide between the Amphion Modern or Nacken Modern...
> 
> ...


These are the two I had a tough time deciding between. I went with the Nacken Modern. I guess we will have to set up a NTH swapping thread later.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

B.Boston said:


> I'm beginning to think I NEED to order one of these...
> 
> I just can't decide between the Amphion Modern or Nacken Modern...
> 
> ...


My decision was based between the Nacken and Scorpene.
Went with the Scorpene for the arabic numerals, but I liked the hour hand and second hand of the Nacken.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

B.Boston said:


> I'm beginning to think I NEED to order one of these...
> 
> I just can't decide between the Amphion Modern or Nacken Modern...
> 
> ...


Interesting, I find the Nacken Modern to be one of the dressier models within the NTH line.
Funny how that works.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

B.Boston said:


> I'm beginning to think I NEED to order one of these...
> 
> I just can't decide between the Amphion Modern or Nacken Modern...
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. After staring at the two for a very long time, I plan to get the amphion.
To me, the minute markers on the Nacken dial seemed a tad too long and as a result the hour markers seem to come a tad too much to the center. 
Also I like the red triangle on the bezel of Amphion.

Or maybe I should just get both of them...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I would get both. Just get one modern and one vintage. As in modern Nacken and vintage Amphion or vintage Nacken and modern Amphion. That way you'd have variety.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I would get both. Just get one modern and one vintage. As in modern Nacken and vintage Amphion or vintage Nacken and modern Amphion. That way you'd have variety.


Way back I wanted the Nacken vintage blue... But that dial texture doesn't do it for me  I like the modern versions though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

For whatever it's worth, regarding the dial textures on the vintage Amphion and Nackens -

I've been wearing either the vintage Amphion or the blue vintage Nacken every day for the last couple of weeks, including last weekend whilst visiting family with a house by the beach, where I and the watches got lots of sun.

I think most pics of the watches are taken from close enough (or cropped tight enough), and from such an angle that the dial texture tends to look very obvious in those photos, especially when the pics are taken in natural light. The brighter the light, the more the texture shows.

However, on the wrist, or when looking at them straight-on, at arm's length, especially away from the bright sunlight, it's much less obvious, in my opinion, and said with the understanding that I have an interest in selling the watches, but also hoping people have seen enough of me to know I'm not going to try to BS anyone (at least not too much).

For anyone who is familiar with the 'real-world' appearance of my other models, I would say that in most situations, the dial texture is perhaps a little more apparent than the concentric rings around the hour track of the Acionna (which are very tightly spaced and more shallow), but less obvious than the ridged "corrugated" texture in the center of the Cerberus dial (which are spaced farther apart, deeper, and slightly more reflective). 

In terms of how apparent it is, it's somewhat comparable to the sun-ray finish on the Orthos I and II, where it really is only obvious when it's reflecting bright light.

If the risk of not liking it is still too great, I understand, and without wanting to sound smug when I point it out, I'd say that's why I made other models without that dial texture, knowing not everyone would like all of them.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

docvail said:


> For whatever it's worth, regarding the dial textures on the vintage Amphion and Nackens -
> 
> I


Thanks Doc! I'll take some looks at some shots people have posted that aren't quite as close. Maybe that will sway me!

Either way... I need one of these. Haha 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

I suspected as much about the sandpaper texture. It does indeed seem like photos of it would likely be somewhat deceiving. Most photos do not show it as being subtle. 

But I like subtle, so that's good to hear. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> ...I don't know how the SKX023 lugs compare to the Seiko Sumo or MM300, but Crafter Blue has fitted-end rubber straps for much less - Crafter Blue | Dive Watch Strap for Professional Divers
> 
> I think @lactardjosh has one for his Sumo. The style seems to be a bit pseudo-frane, but he said the quality on them is good. I just sent him an email to ask him to try it on the Nacken he has at the moment.
> 
> If it's a fit, Bob's yer uncle.


According to Josh, the strap for the Sumo does NOT fit, as the Sumo's lugs are apparently really long.

I'll see if I can find Crafter Blue while I'm in HK in a few weeks, and maybe see if their strap for the MM300 will fit.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

WastedYears said:


> That is a good question though: If one finds oneself within the first group of orders but wanted to add another watch to the original order, would one's shipment then go out in the second group?


Sorry, I missed this question.

In most cases, when I combine orders, I'll combine them into the first order (lowest order number). Exceptions would typically be when it's easier to combine under the second order, most often due to coupons used on one or the other order.

Regarding shipping orders, first vs subsequent waves, etc - please don't start making plans based on that one piece of information. As I said in my email update, it's just my BEST GUESS that we'll ship most (BUT NOT ALL) orders up to whatever order number it was I said. Some lower order numbers won't ship in that group, and some larger numbers will.

I'll do my best to prioritize orders for multiple pieces, ship according to lowest order numbers, etc, but again, I haven't even gotten the first batch delivered to me yet. I don't expect that the number of each version that I get will precisely align with the number of each version in the first 150-200 pieces sold, in fact I know for certain the number I get vs the number sold will NOT perfectly align, and I haven't done QC on any of them yet.

My guess could easily be off by 20-30 orders one way or the other, and even if I'm dead-on, we'll still have half a dozen exceptions on either side of that order number, due to availability.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Have you tried wearing finger condoms or does the packaging from the factory negate finger print worries?


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

x


B.Boston said:


> I'm beginning to think I NEED to order one of these...
> 
> I just can't decide between the Amphion Modern or Nacken Modern...
> 
> ...


I had a very similar conflict between the Amphion Modern and Nacken Vintage (that bezel!). I solved it by ordering a Santa Cruz. This virtually guarantees a 2nd NTH in my future but hey, I already have at least one of every watch Chris has put out. I guess I'm a fanboy...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GoJoshGo said:


> I guess I'm a fanboy...


FanMAN...

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

docvail said:


> FanMAN...
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


Worst superhero ever.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jon_huskisson said:


> Worst superhero ever.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I take it you weren't blown away?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

taike said:


> I take it you weren't blown away?


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

B.Boston said:


> I'm beginning to think I NEED to order one of these...
> 
> I just can't decide between the Amphion Modern or Nacken Modern...
> 
> ...


I went through a similar thought process, and ordered the Amphion Modern and Vintage Blue as soon as pre-orders opened up.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Now I have to order a Nacken.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> FanMAN...
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

BOOM. Amphion Modern ordered. I decided that I would much prefer having the 60-min bezel vs no minute markings on the Naken. My eyes seem to like to have that when timing things (especially since its fully lumed).
Also love the touch of red. 

You really can'y lose with these though... wish I could buy more! haha


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

B.Boston said:


> BOOM. Amphion Modern ordered. I decided that I would much prefer having the 60-min bezel vs no minute markings on the Naken. My eyes seem to like to have that when timing things (especially since its fully lumed).
> Also love the touch of red.
> 
> You really can'y lose with these though... wish I could buy more! haha


The Amphion Modern was originally rhe top model on my NTH wish list. That was until I started seeing pics of the Näcken Modern V1 prototype. After that my mind was made up. But as others have said, you can't really go wrong with any of these.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So... has the second wave started yet?

I look forward to the resumption of normal business operations after the summer lull of non sequiturs, **** lume, and nuclear chimichangas.


----------



## xzjn9p (Feb 10, 2008)

I came to the same conclusion for the same reasons. I still want a snowflake sub but I like the dressier aspects of the amphion.



B.Boston said:


> BOOM. Amphion Modern ordered. I decided that I would much prefer having the 60-min bezel vs no minute markings on the Naken. My eyes seem to like to have that when timing things (especially since its fully lumed).
> Also love the touch of red.
> 
> You really can'y lose with these though... wish I could buy more! haha


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jove said:


> View attachment 9157594


This reminds me of a funny thing that happened on IG:









Said it before. I'll say it again. Otto Korect is a paint in the ants...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The dome on that thing looks like something out of Logan's Run.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> This reminds me of a funny thing that happened on IG:
> 
> View attachment 9157802
> 
> ...


I think I just shipped my pants (anyone remember that Kmart commercial??)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

docvail said:


> This reminds me of a funny thing that happened on IG:
> 
> View attachment 9157802
> 
> ...


That's some awesome interwebs banter right there lol. Glad i was there to point it out ?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> That's some awesome interwebs banter right there lol. Glad i was there to point it out &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I appreciate that you were there to point it out, too!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Off topic, but in context it needs to be seen:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> Off topic, but in context it needs to be seen:


That last guy was clearly more excited about shipping his bed than the others were about shipping their pants.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, ship the bed.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

MikeyT said:


> Well, ship the bed.


Is the date an option?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Is anyone else getting excited (and impatient) as we approach the end of August?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Is anyone else getting excited (and impatient) as we approach the end of August?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've become excited and impatient since that last update that Doc posted!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Maintain that excitement, gents, and a safe distance, please, as the next week is going to be bat$h1t-crazy for me.

My factory had to push their ship-to-me date from yesterday to this coming Monday, so I may not get the first batch of watches until this coming Wednesday or Thursday. 

With me leaving for Hong Kong next Saturday, I'll do my best to get them all QC'd and to the fulfillment center for shipping, but we're cutting things close, and any wrenches thrown into the works at this point will push us back at least a week, forcing everything to stop until I return from HK.

This is your LAST CALL for any order changes. Tomorrow is the deadline, and when prices go up again, by $50.

We're now over 70% sold, with the availability of each version dwindling, and at least one - Nacken Vintage Black with date - sold out.

I appreciate everyone's sustained enthusiasm, and patience, and ask you maintain that delicate equilibrium just a little longer, trusting me to manage the final-stage processes with minimal interruptions.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> Maintain that excitement, gents, and a safe distance, please, as the next week is going to be bat$h1t-crazy for me.
> 
> My factory had to push their ship-to-me date from yesterday to this coming Monday, so I may not get the first batch of watches until this coming Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update!

Please take your time... I appreciate my watch even more when the maker has taken his time to QC and make sure all is as wanted.

Thanks again and have a good trip to HK!

EDIT: and now that a re-read... By maker you know what I mean.... I don't want your head to get any bigger! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Thank you for the update!
> 
> Please take your time... I appreciate my watch even more when the maker has taken his time to QC and make sure all is as wanted.
> 
> ...


+1.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Curious doc. How much would I save if I ordered the nacken blue in addition to my nacken modern? Figured I'd make ya work just a tad more before all hell breaks loose! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> Curious doc. How much would I save if I ordered the nacken blue in addition to my nacken modern? Figured I'd make ya work just a tad more before all hell breaks loose!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Who said I wasn't already up to my eyeballs in a$$holes and alligators? Whoever it was, they were lying.

I'm not in my office. I can't look up your order. Even if I was in the office, sorry, but with so many people, and hundreds of orders, I can't always connect a WUS username to someone's real name, then go look up the order, do the math, etc. It's a lot of time, taking away from other work, most of which is now urgent.

Do me a solid. Look at your current order in your customer account. All the details are there, including the price you paid for what you bought. Now add the price of what you want.

It's free shipping on orders over $800, plus 5% off everything on orders over $1,000, before any coupons applied.

I have two weeks' of work to get to, and only a few days to do it. Hopefully everyone will understand if I start ignoring WUS for the next week, and return to the model where people figure some of this stuff out on their own.

Thank you all for understanding.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

docvail said:


> Who said I wasn't already up to my eyeballs in a$$holes and alligators? Whoever it was, they were lying.
> 
> I'm not in my office. I can't look up your order. Even if I was in the office, sorry, but with so many people, and hundreds of orders, I can't always connect a WUS username to someone's real name, then go look up the order, do the math, etc. It's a lot of time, taking away from other work, most of which is now urgent.
> 
> ...


First he gets us all wound up by over- performing, now he makes us do maths! A mutiny can't be far off.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

docvail said:


> Who said I wasn't already up to my eyeballs in a$$holes and alligators? Whoever it was, they were lying.
> 
> I'm not in my office. I can't look up your order. Even if I was in the office, sorry, but with so many people, and hundreds of orders, I can't always connect a WUS username to someone's real name, then go look up the order, do the math, etc. It's a lot of time, taking away from other work, most of which is now urgent.
> 
> ...


No worries brother thanks for the info!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Give the big guy a break. It's only a minor delay plus he's way ahead of the original schedule. That's insane in my book, bringing all these models to frutation. In the mean time, seat back, relax and enjoy the ride. Cheers &#55356;&#57211;


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Double post


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Every time I look at the Scorpene I feel like I need to find the funds somehow to get one. And now with shipping getting close it gets even more tempting. Sigh, I so want to be in on the ground floor. Can I get there? Stay tuned.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

The Oberon is passing through my house on it's way home...

Wow. Photos (including mine) don't due it justice. It's awesome. Much finer in detail, and more handsome in person than I imagined. I've been wearing an Omega SMP, and a Glycine Combat Sub lately, and it's nicer than the Glycine, and I have a difficult time finding an advantage with the Omega. First photo, more to follow...


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> The Oberon is passing through my house on it's way home...
> 
> Wow. Photos (including mine) don't due it justice. It's awesome. Much finer in detail, and more handsome in person than I imagined. I've been wearing an Omega SMP, and a Glycine Combat Sub lately, and it's nicer than the Glycine, and I have a difficult time finding an advantage with the Omega. First photo, more to follow...
> View attachment 9196202


Got one one the way. I'm anxious to see if it will dethrone my Oris Aquis Date as my most comfortable watch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> The Oberon is passing through my house on it's way home...
> 
> Wow. Photos (including mine) don't due it justice. It's awesome. Much finer in detail, and more handsome in person than I imagined. I've been wearing an Omega SMP, and a Glycine Combat Sub lately, and it's nicer than the Glycine, and I have a difficult time finding an advantage with the Omega. First photo, more to follow...
> View attachment 9196202


Very nice, tempting lume shot. 

Wished that I had more cash ...


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I can't wait to compare the lume of the Scorpene I ordered to my SKX007!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> The Oberon is passing through my house on it's way home...
> 
> Wow. Photos (including mine) don't due it justice. It's awesome. Much finer in detail, and more handsome in person than I imagined. I've been wearing an Omega SMP, and a Glycine Combat Sub lately, and it's nicer than the Glycine, and I have a difficult time finding an advantage with the Omega. First photo, more to follow...
> View attachment 9196202


More pics please ordered an Oberon and the Nackens are getting all the love


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

MikeCfromLI said:


> More pics please ordered an Oberon and the Nackens are getting all the love


I was beginning to think that I might be the only one who ordered an Oberon! Looking forward to pictures as well

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> More pics please ordered an Oberon and the Nackens are getting all the love





AlejandrOmega said:


> I was beginning to think that I might be the only one who ordered an Oberon! Looking forward to pictures as well
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I'm going to take it to work today. Which means I'll take it to Los Cabos and back. I'll see if I can get some photos on the way, and I'll see if I can get some good comparison shots of this with my other pieces. It REALLY is nice. I'm starting to love the contrast between the colors on the face and the bezel. My wife NEVER remarks about watches, but she noticed this one...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

dmjonez said:


> My wife NEVER remarks about watches, but she noticed this one...


For you guys that were hoping to sneek this one in past your wife, this could be a problem.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

So, to occupy our time as we patiently await our new toys...

Let's pick out some straps. I'm thinking of the CSW Chelsea for the Nacken blue. Not sure how well they go together but I really like that strap. I'm not sure about what to get for the Amphion Modern. I have a CSW Oakland strap that should look good. I am open to other suggestions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am planning on trying them out with my old standby ColaReb straps. Good thick leather.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I think I will just swap out the strap on my Hamilton Khaki to go on the Scorpene.
If it does not look quite well I will order a dark colored Calf skin Hirsch strap.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Have a couple rubber straps on order from doc with mine. Also have some other leather straps I may try however I'm not really into leather on my divers. Ultimately I'll likely end up always on the stock bracelet. I'm a little ocd about strap choices. While many straps and combos look good on others they just don't work for me.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

I've got a bunch of straps to use although I am looking forward to the stock bracelet (the reason I sold the Estoril and ordered the amphion).

A few leather straps from clockwork synergy's dapper collection (love the quick change springbars).

Several nato/perlon options

And a BC 325 rubber. Really think this one will work great, like it did on the Estoril.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not a bad look B.Boston! For the BC 325. I will
have to look for it!

And Im still keeping my Estorils!!


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

I got the BC 325 from Holbens. Fantastic quality for the $25 or so. Vanilla scent makes me hungry though... Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just sent by email to everyone who ordered an NTH SUB:

In the last two updates I sent out, regarding the NTH subs, I said it looked like we might be able to begin deliveries by the last week of August or first week of September, well ahead of our October delivery target, with the rest of the production to begin shipping in mid-September.

*I'm sorry to now say I don't see us being able to begin shipping any orders before mid-September.*

This isn't anything to do with any production delays. My factory had estimated they'd be shipping the first batch to me by August 26[SUP]th[/SUP], last Friday, and I'd hoped to receive them by today. In fact, they didn't complete assembly and timekeeping tests until yesterday, Monday the 29[SUP]th[/SUP] - only one working day later than projected, but three calendar days have gone by in the interim.

The first batch of subs is now with FedEx, on its way to me, as of early this morning. However, by the time the watches get here to the USA, clear customs, and are delivered to me, it will no doubt be this Friday afternoon, at the earliest, and I will be out of the country for a week, starting Saturday morning.

*As such, I hope you can all understand why there's simply not enough time available to begin shipping this week or next, given the logistical challenges.
*
I'll return the weekend of the 10[SUP]th[/SUP]/11[SUP]th[/SUP]. Assuming we can complete our own QC before Tuesday the 13[SUP]th[/SUP], it will still take two or three days before the watches are in my warehouse and ready to begin shipping to you all.

*As of today, August 30[SUP]th[/SUP], I expect we'll begin shipping of the first 100-150 orders by September 14[SUP]th[/SUP]-16[SUP]th[/SUP], and the remaining orders will ship the following week.*

As I said in my previous updates, because I will be out of the country, with limited access to my email, and very limited ability to respond to requests before I return, *we are no longer accepting any order change requests, since the August 28[SUP]th[/SUP] cutoff.*

Thank you all for pre-ordering an NTH sub, your sustained enthusiasm, as well as your patience and confidence in me.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

docvail said:


> *I'm sorry to now say I don't see us being able to begin shipping any orders before mid-September.*


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

B.Boston said:


> I got the BC 325 from Holbens. Fantastic quality for the $25 or so. Vanilla scent makes me hungry though... Haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How stiff is that? Does it bow when clasped, or does it hug the wrist?


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Safe travels!



docvail said:


> Just sent by email to everyone who ordered an NTH SUB:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Thank you all for pre-ordering an NTH sub, your sustained enthusiasm, as well as your patience and confidence in me.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

If I had my NTH subs I'd be using them as torches as I run you down with my pitchfork in the middle of this mob!

Seriously, don't sweat it and make sure you get a lot accomplished, including some R&R, while you're out of the country.



docvail said:


> Just sent by email to everyone who ordered an NTH SUB:
> 
> In the last two updates I sent out, regarding the NTH subs, I said it looked like we might be able to begin deliveries by the last week of August or first week of September, well ahead of our October delivery target, with the rest of the production to begin shipping in mid-September.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

No worries. Mid-September is better than October 31 by any margin.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

docvail said:


> *I'm sorry to now say I don't see us being able to begin shipping any orders before mid-September.*










Jk, I will be happy as long as I will be able to wear my Scorpene before Christmas.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

That's it. I'm done with pre-orders from micros. I'm going back to Kickstarter.

JUST KIDDING (please don't cancel my order)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> How stiff is that? Does it bow when clasped, or does it hug the wrist?


Fit is great. I'll try to capture it in pics but it's really comfortable and when I get hot and need a little more room it can be worn a hole larger and still has enough grip to not slide around like a NATO or some leathers would.

Only downside was it doesn't come with springbars included.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

The Oberon on the road. Wore it to work. Didn't scratch it.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

dmjonez said:


> The Oberon on the road. Wore it to work. Didn't scratch it.
> View attachment 9206434
> 
> View attachment 9206442
> ...


Lugs are 20? My mesh is a 22


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Lugs are 20? My mesh is a 22


This one's a prototype, so it doesn't have a bracelet. I put it on one of my own mesh bracelets, which I bought on Amazon. Richie 20mm. $21. Easy.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the pictures of the Oberon. Hate the mesh.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

...and I want to know what mesh it is so I can buy it!



Tanjecterly said:


> Love the pictures of the Oberon. Hate the mesh.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> This one's a prototype, so it doesn't have a bracelet. I put it on one of my own mesh bracelets, which I bought on Amazon. Richie 20mm. $21. Easy.





Tanjecterly said:


> Love the pictures of the Oberon. Hate the mesh.


Whew. Harsh. Lemme dig through the bin and find something else.



CMFord said:


> ...and I want to know what mesh it is so I can buy it!


Or not. See above.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

dmjonez said:


> The Oberon on the road. Wore it to work. Didn't scratch it.
> View attachment 9206434
> 
> View attachment 9206442
> ...


Very, very nice shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I shouldn't be that harsh. Sorry, dude. Mesh isn't my thing but if you like it, go for it. I just enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Ahhhhhh! #3119, bro! I feel like we are pulling lottery tickets at a county fair or something. Sheesh. The pressure!
> 
> Maybe I'll just ignore everything and be surprised when it shows up? That's my plan. I already forgot the delivery bracket dates anyway...and deleted the email...and unplugged my phone from wifi...just kidding about the last part.


I Know right! I am trying to ignore all this, but then doc has to email today with not just one slap in the face, but two..."oh I am going overseas and you're not (haha) and I won't ship yer **** till I get back!" :-(

Thats all I really took from his email.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Anybody who likes the movie, "Brazil," but doesn't like the mesh is suspect. That's all I'm saying.



Tanjecterly said:


> Love the pictures of the Oberon. Hate the mesh.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> I Know right! I am trying to ignore all this, but then doc has to email today with not just one slap in the face, but two..."oh I am going overseas and you're not (haha) and I won't ship yer **** till I get back!" :-(
> 
> Thats all I really took from his email.


Not to worry; doc will keep us all entertained while he's away. Probably he'll keep us disgusted, too, but that is part of the pleasure.


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh well, at least we'll have another "Micros in Hong Kong" thread to keep us entertained


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> Not to worry; doc will keep us all entertained while he's away. Probably he'll keep us disgusted, too, but that is part of the pleasure.


Yes....gross....yet strangely compelling, isn't he?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Postcard from Amphion:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-amphion-first-impressions-photos-3538666.html


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

dmjonez said:


> This one's a prototype, so it doesn't have a bracelet. I put it on one of my own mesh bracelets, which I bought on Amazon. Richie 20mm. $21. Easy.


Can I ask how you adjust it, past the micro adjustments?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B010...refinements=p_4:Ritche&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65


dmjonez said:


> This one's a prototype, so it doesn't have a bracelet. I put it on one of my own mesh bracelets, which I bought on Amazon. Richie 20mm. $21. Easy.


Can I ask how you adjust it, past the micro adjustments.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Postcard from Amphion:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-amphion-first-impressions-photos-3538666.html
> 
> View attachment 9214226


Looks like water level is OK....


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Can I ask how you adjust it, past the micro adjustments?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B010...refinements=p_4:Ritche&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65
> 
> Can I ask how you adjust it, past the micro adjustments.


Mesh needs to be cut link by link. Dremel is the easiest way.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

WUSers:
Beeee autiful!!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> Can I ask how you adjust it, past the micro adjustments?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B010Z4ICJG/ref=mp_s_a_1_70?ie=UTF8&qid=1472649359&sr=1-70&refinements=p_4%3ARitche&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65
> 
> Can I ask how you adjust it, past the micro adjustments.


This is gonna be a long story....
There are three micro adjustments, worth about 1/4 of an inch. To make permanent adjutments, figure out how long you need it to be, and then mark the mesh. I used a black sharpie, marking the links I wanted to remove. Then I clamped the ''good part'' in a rubber clamp like this one:
https://smile.amazon.com/Quick-Grip...8&qid=1472678717&sr=1-10&keywords=irwin+clamp
I stuck a thin nail in the end of the mesh I was removing, in order to be able to hold it, and then used a dremel, and a cutting wheel:
https://smile.amazon.com/Dremel-EZ4...72678815&sr=1-1&keywords=dremel+cutting+wheel

https://smile.amazon.com/7300-N-Min...ie=UTF8&qid=1472679037&sr=1-1&keywords=dremel
To slowly cut off the excess.

If you're not sure how much to remove, cut off three or four rows at a time, and size it. Once you get used to cutting the stuff it's easy. Using a dremel and the wheel make it super easy, worth the cost of buying one.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B010...refinements=p_4:Ritche&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65
> 
> Can I ask how you adjust it, past the micro adjustments.


Accidentally double-posted, so I deleted the second one. But I wanted to add, I'll probably get around to making a how-to with photos eventually. Cutting the mesh isn't that difficult, but some good instructions really help...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

You could buy one with the removable links. A bit more money, but I like these.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

dmjonez said:


> Accidentally double-posted, so I deleted the second one. But I wanted to add, I'll probably get around to making a how-to with photos eventually. Cutting the mesh isn't that difficult, but some good instructions really help...


Thanks so much. I'm going to give this a whirl!

Those removable links are handy, but don't look as clean.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Postcard from Amphion:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-amphion-first-impressions-photos-3538666.html
> 
> View attachment 9214226


Nice, that's one of the two I have on order (blue vintage too).


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> View attachment 9214226


That Red Triangle on the bezel:


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YEAH!!!!! Finally another few shots of the Santa Cruz.....

AND IT IS AMAZING!!! Thank you!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Crouching Scorpène

#HiddenPrototype










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> Crouching Scorpène
> 
> #HiddenPrototype
> 
> ...


I see what you did there. And I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Evil Man! I'm waiting for that Scorpene to latch onto my wrist, and you're already teasing something new! 



docvail said:


> Crouching Scorpène
> 
> #HiddenPrototype


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Internal bezel eh? Should be interesting. Can I ask that you have a dark blue option?


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

docvail said:


> Crouching Scorpène
> 
> #HiddenPrototype
> 
> ...


Dual crown + internal bezel? 

Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

domoon said:


> Dual crown + internal bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk


......and that bracelet!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

You sir are a very bad bad man. VERY bad man. :rodekaart


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Internal bezel eh? Should be interesting. Can I ask that you have a dark blue option?


You can ask whatever you want.

Please don't get angry if I don't answer.

Which I probably won't, at least not until I'm ready to reveal more.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

No worries. The walls have ears and all that. Wink, wink, nudge, nudge.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Here is my theory...
Evolution of the Acionna with sunburst dial.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cannot wait for mine! Give me that one, lol!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

At the risk of starting another thousand page saga, will this new watch have **** lume?

<runs for cover>


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

docvail said:


> Crouching Scorpène
> 
> #HiddenPrototype
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


Doc I think you really messed up the depth of field on this. Have fun in Hong Kong, any chance of a thread on your trip?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

If nobody ever says **** lume again, ever, that'll be soon enough. Goodness, let it die!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Guess that phrase has outworn its welcome. Ok then.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Guess that phrase has outworn its welcome. Ok then.


I think I found it - and HINT: it doesn't begin with 'C' or 'D':


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Give it up. That stock phrase -- paraphrasing the immortal words of Doc McCoy -- it's dead, Jim. 

Our Doc Vail hasn't liked that phrase since that infamous rant of his and the subsequent thousand pages. 

Ill give him this -- he really seems to have gotten the lume right.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> ......and that bracelet!


Was that bead of rice bracelet or...?

Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

The lume is on fleek as the cool kids are saying these days. No poo in sight.



Tanjecterly said:


> Give it up. That stock phrase -- paraphrasing the immortal words of Doc McCoy -- it's dead, Jim.
> 
> Our Doc Vail hasn't liked that phrase since that infamous rant of his and the subsequent thousand pages.
> 
> Ill give him this -- he really seems to have gotten the lume right.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xzjn9p (Feb 10, 2008)

docvail said:


> Crouching Scorpène
> 
> #HiddenPrototype
> 
> ...


what do we have here?


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like a watch monster sneaking up on the Scorp with mouth agape about to nom nom! 


xzjn9p said:


> what do we have here?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I found something in a thread that scares me...
I am too scared to share it...
EDIT: I think it is fine to post since Doc did post it twice. If it is not I will take it down.
It reminds me of the Acionna and the Kontiki had a baby. It looks gorgeous so far. Logo appears to be NTH, but it is hard to tell.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot. Can't wait for my SC!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

Me too. Any SC shots without a date window?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Need more Oberon shots


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

If you squint it kind of disappears...



Tom Kelly said:


> Me too. Any SC shots without a date window?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Tom Kelly said:


> Me too. Any SC shots without a date window?


Just imagine it not being there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Need more Vagabond 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

HWA comes through with a shot of the no-date Santa Cruz! See what I meant about squinting?



hwa said:


> Need more Vagabond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

CMFord said:


> HWA comes through with a shot of the no-date Santa Cruz! See what I meant about squinting?


If you squint just right, it looks like a Milgauss. Or an Aqua Terra. Or a G-Shock...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> If you squint just right, it looks like a Milgauss. Or an Aqua Terra. Or a G-Shock...


Someone say Milgauss?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I'm going to end up with one of those eventually. That picture is awesome.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Who wants to see an NTH homage to Braithwaite, esteemed sponsor of the forums and saver of millions of consumer dollars that would otherwise be going to "the middlemen"?


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

CMFord said:


> Who wants to see an NTH homage to Braithwaite, esteemed sponsor of the forums and saver of millions of consumer dollars that would otherwise be going to "the middlemen"?


Great idea!
I would like to add on that with an idea of chronograph homages.
Could you imagine the likes of the speedmaster, IWC portugese, zenith el premiero, or the carrera with Doc's crazy imagination?
The thought would make both me and my wallet shudder.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

docvail said:


> You can ask whatever you want.
> 
> Please don't get angry if I don't answer.
> 
> Which I probably won't, at least not until I'm ready to reveal more.


All I ask is: please give us sufficient heads-up time to replenish our watch budgets. Just between you and Doug, and a few other watches here and there, we (I) need to replenish funds somehow.


----------



## Jove (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Definitely a flat wearing watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Is the Oberon dial black or charcoal gray?

In some pictures it appears darker, in others it appears lighter.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

By Jove! What a cool looking watch!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

The blue Nacken is a thing of beauty. I'll post a review soon, but all I'll say is that now I want one. Wow, the case itself is a work of art, the bezel color is mesmerizing and I can't stop staring.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Alden said:


> Is the Oberon dial black or charcoal gray?
> 
> In some pictures it appears darker, in others it appears lighter.


I'm wearing it right now, and I'd call it black. But with the right light and due to the pattern on the dial, it can appear "light black". Like most nice watches, the light can cause them to have a different appearance. The one I have is the prototype, but I don't think the new ones will be different.

FWIW, I only ordered the Amphion, and I'm thinking of seeing if I can get someone to trade me an Oberon for my brand new Glycine Combat Sub. It's that nice.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

rbesass said:


> Definitely a flat wearing watch.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife literally kicked me for not preordering that one.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

So I had a Scorpene on preorder until about 6 weeks ago. I had to cancel to cover some car repairs. Now I'm working my butt off to get enough ahead to hopefully be able to snag 1 at launch. IDGAF if I have to pay full price.

I really am tryin here.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Correction, I just gotta hope that some are available in mid October...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic shot there |>


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Iliyan said:


> The blue Nacken is a thing of beauty. I'll post a review soon, but all I'll say is that now I want one. Wow, the case itself is a work of art, the bezel color is mesmerizing and I can't stop staring.


Looking forward to a review of this one!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't begin to tell you how much I like these shots..........


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep. Randy is killing it with that last group of pics. Can't wait to get my hands on these!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yep, no second guessing for me. This SC is it.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Hornet99 said:


> Looking forward to a review of this one!


I took some pictures today so the review will be posted soon. I was going to skip the subs, but I don't think that's happening. Even my wife came to take pics of it so half are taken by her. And she said her favorite things about it are the colors and the dial texture. Definitely wife approved.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

docvail said:


> Crouching Scorpène
> 
> #HiddenPrototype





Tanjecterly said:


> Internal bezel eh? Should be interesting. Can I ask that you have a dark blue option?


The year is (was) 2012 .......

















Read more here

Anxious to see what Doc is going to offer; can the man please stop putting out interesting and appealing pieces? Both my wallet and watchbox can't handle that .....


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

MHe225 said:


> The year is (was) 2012 .......
> Read more here


Very interesting... Since you said 2012, am I correct that this is an old finished project? What's the thread for this old project? What name would I search for in WatchRecon? TIA


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

An evil plot to take over the all the watch boxes of the world.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

fearlessleader said:


> Very interesting... Since you said 2012, am I correct that this is an old finished project? What's the thread for this old project? What name would I search for in WatchRecon? TIA


Your assumptions are correct - you can find much more in the subforum aptly named 2012 Forum Project Watch We've successfully executed two projects that year*:

2012 WUS CMW SE Project, a.k.a. 2012 WUS Dual Crown Project Watch:










WUS Chinese Tourbillon Project









* Dual Crown watches were shipped in 2013, Tourby's in 2014 ..... yup, there were delays


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Finally some Santa Cruz love in this thread. There were so many pics of the Modern Nacken... tempting me, testing my resolve and fortitude. Then there was a string of Nacken Vintage Blue that were doing the same. More picks of various Nackens, some of the Scorpene, a bunch of the Oberon and some of the Amphion, but the Santa Cruz was absent.....

Well all that has changed now. Maybe late to the party, but made one hell of an entrance! Great photos there!

Very happy with my choice!!!

If the wallet had more funds, the watchbox more room, and/or if I thought I could get it past the Mrs. ..... I'd have to put a Nacken in there too. It would be very hard to decide between the Modern and the Vintage blue. I really want a watch with snowflake hands.... but the dial combined with that bezel of the Santa Cruz!!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Mini review of the blue Nacken:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3553690


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Uncontrollable drooling here over the blue Nacken. 

In fact I think the Doc has said he was thinking of keeping one for himself or was I misremembering that statement?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Need more Oberon


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

With careful thought I give this codename: "Lamprey" for it is surely bound to suck more money from our wallets!



docvail said:


> Crouching Scorpène
> 
> #HiddenPrototype
> 
> ...


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Need more Oberon


Your wish is granted...

Daytime and night time. And no guff from anyone about the mesh! I'm really liking the mesh, especially since I don't have the OEM bracelet for this one. But I hear from those who do, that the bracelet is quite nice.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Talking about straps, I thought I'd have a little craft project while I'm waiting. Awesome wrist presence because it's super thin, worried about water resistance though...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sea-Dog said:


> worried about water resistance though...


Why's that? Not planning on diving with helium, eh? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

rpm1974 said:


> Why's that? Not planning on diving with helium, eh?


Not exactly, but the rest of the specs surely look good on paper.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

Your 'prototype' looks like it's probably about .1mm thick. As much as WR, I'd worry about _paper_ cuts when trying to turn the bezel... b-)


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yea... I totally missed that those were paper cutouts. Stupid tapatalk on the small screen.


I'll get my coat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sea-Dog said:


> Talking about straps, I thought I'd have a little craft project while I'm waiting. Awesome wrist presence because it's super thin, worried about water resistance though...


As my friend Ric Capucho likes to say, it's more water resistant than you'll ever be.

Honestly, I never bothered to get him to expound on that. I sort of gave up on arguing with him a long time ago, and found it's easier to accept whatever he says when I imagine him saying it in that cute British way, where everything ends with an upticked "...,yeah?"

"Seems like the NTH subs are a big hit, yeah?"


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

docvail said:


> As my friend Ric Capucho likes to say, it's more water resistant than you'll ever be.
> 
> Honestly, I never bothered to get him to expound on that. I sort of gave up on arguing with him a long time ago, and found it's easier to accept whatever he says when I imagine him saying it in that cute British way, where everything ends with an upticked "...,yeah?"
> 
> "Seems like the NTH subs are a big hit, yeah?"


Innit.

Ric


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

At least I'm 100% sure that I'm more water resistant than my paper prototype.

The real one must be the dog's bollocks, yeah?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I have posted my NTH Santa Cruz review...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-santa-cruz-review-3560666.html#post33307194


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

All the fever for the new prototypes is understandable. . .but I'm still in the original NTH land debating decisions, decisions. First, I have an Amphion vintage on the way and can't wait for it to arrive. Now the 'problem': I'm leaning towards the Nacken blue to scratch the sporty/blue itch but the Santa Cruz also speaks to me. WAY WAY back I actually 'voted' for the Santa Cruz before I realized I could have an amazing homage to a birth year sub in the Amphion. Also in full disclosure: I have a white/blue KonTiki date that holds the white dial crown and is unlikely to be moved. So all you enablers and impatient soon-to-be NTH owners. Enable and lobby...Santa Cruz or Nacken? 

Also, I have both the blue and black commanders (no date), so one of those might be available to fund this purchase.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> All the fever for the new prototypes is understandable. . .but I'm still in the original NTH land debating decisions, decisions. First, I have an Amphion vintage on the way and can't wait for it to arrive. Now the 'problem': I'm leaning towards the Nacken blue to scratch the sporty/blue itch but the Santa Cruz also speaks to me. WAY WAY back I actually 'voted' for the Santa Cruz before I realized I could have an amazing homage to a birth year sub in the Amphion. Also in full disclosure: I have a white/blue KonTiki date that holds the white dial crown and is unlikely to be moved. So all you enablers and impatient soon-to-be NTH owners. Enable and lobby...Santa Cruz or Nacken?
> 
> Also, I have both the blue and black commanders (no date), so one of those might be available to fund this purchase.


I'm full Santa Cruz...but that is partially because I really enjoy Santa Cruz, CA (actually I ordered my Santa Cruz In Santa Cruz) and I need to try a new white dial in my life because I'm picky about white dials...

A blue handed KonTiki is a fine watch by any measure. I wouldn't put any of mine up against it in aesthetic value. I mean, it's friggin beautiful. Given your circumstance, I'd go with the tough actin - the Nacken!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

The Oberon has moved on from me to the next lucky guy. I miss it already. Can't wait for the NTHs to arrive...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll send photos though!



dmjonez said:


> The Oberon has moved on from me to the next lucky guy. I miss it already. Can't wait for the NTHs to arrive...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

CMFord said:


> I'll send photos though!


More cowbell please with cowbell meaning Oberon


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

MikeCfromLI said:


> More cowbell please with cowbell meaning Oberon


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

CMFord said:


> View attachment 9307602


Veeeery interesting! 

What strap is it??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the awesome review and fantastic photos, Randy!



rbesass said:


> I have posted my NTH Santa Cruz review...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-santa-cruz-review-3560666.html#post33307194


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

It's the birch vintage suede from B&R Bands. Looks pretty great on this piece!



Jguitron said:


> Veeeery interesting!
> 
> What strap is it??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

CMFord said:


> It's the birch vintage suede from B&R Bands. Looks pretty great on this piece!


One pic is not enough!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Ya know, I was seriously planning on probably buying a Steinhart diver someday soon, but after looking at all the pictures of the Oberon I have on order, I have a feeling that will be the end of that dream.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm looking at the bronze Steinhart divers now. 

The dream may become alive again, renewed by the power of bronze, as it were...

But this has nothing to do with the NTH, and I don't want to digress too far from the subject of this thread.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok....Chris should be back from HK and he hasn't posted anything, which can only mean one thing.....

He's sleeping....and dreaming about shipping out the NTH watches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Ok....Chris should be back from HK and he hasn't posted anything, which can only mean one thing.....
> 
> He's sleeping....and dreaming about shipping out the NTH watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I literally just landed.

Almost 24 hours of flying.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Flying for 24 hours straight is not recommended as a hangover cure. I'll bet Doc sleeps in late and has a massive hangover tomorrow. 

Gonna be a few days of recovery before he can attend to the first wave.

I would almost feel sorry for him but for the video of him chair dancing. The man know how to have fun!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome back Chris. 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG @El_Geek


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

docvail said:


> I literally just landed.
> 
> Almost 24 hours of flying.
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


I've done the HK trip. Killer grind. Have fun with the recovery. Did you get to Wanchai?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

This was across the street from the restaurant I was at in West Hollywood tonight.









Ummmm.....yeah!!!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> This was across the street from the restaurant I was at in West Hollywood tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they sell vintage Rolex, so Dew Eet


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Alright, Gwai-Low, rise and shine, it's QC time, haha!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

The Oberon Prototype - Day 3 on my wrist...

(See duplicate post below...)


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

The Oberon Prototype - Day 3 on my wrist...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Update:*

Despite what I said previously about asking my factory to send me some of each model, according to how they were sold, I actually received just three models in the first batch - the Amphion Modern, the Nacken Modern, and the Scorpene.

We received 180 pieces, and QC'd them all yesterday. They were handed off to FedEx today, and will be delivered to my warehouse tomorrow. It typically takes them at least two days to process inbound inventory and begin shipping, so I expect shipping of those pieces to begin this coming Thursday or Friday, but no later than Monday.

My factory is sending me the remainder of the production this week. I expect I'll receive them here on Thursday, but possibly Friday. We'll QC them all over this coming weekend, and have them with FedEx next Monday, so they should all begin shipping next Thursday or Friday, the 22nd/23rd, but no later than Monday the 26th.

I will still do my best to ensure that the watches ship according to order number, with the caveat that we've only gotten three models in so far.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sounds like you were too tired from HK and didn't notice the other box that was delivered! Jk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

docvail said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Despite what I said previously about asking my factory to send me some of each model, according to how they were sold, I actually received just three models in the first batch - the Amphion Modern, the Nacken Modern, and the Scorpene.
> 
> ...


My anniversary is next Friday. I'm pretty sure my wife didn't get me anything (yet), so I'm counting on you to deliver that Oberon.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

SaoDavi said:


> My anniversary is next Friday. I'm pretty sure my wife didn't get me anything (yet), so I'm counting on you to deliver that Oberon.


I can't promise final delivery on or before a specific date. I'm somewhat at the mercy of a lot of other people, relying on them all to do their part. I can only promise to make every effort to fulfill my role in what needs to be done.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm curious what you do when you QC them. Are you checking accuracy of random samples? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

docvail said:


> I can't promise final delivery on or before a specific date. I'm somewhat at the mercy of a lot of other people, relying on them all to do their part. I can only promise to make every effort to fulfill my role in what needs to be done.
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


Anguish...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> I'm curious what you do when you QC them. Are you checking accuracy of random samples?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


He beats 'em with a shoe, and the ones that crack get returned to the factory.

Attention to detail, innit.

Ric


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I find some sole-ace in that


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Hopefully they are not laced with anything strange...


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Anybody who would beat such nice watches with a shoe must be a real heel...


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

All these shoe puns remind me of a comment Doc made a long time about cracking someone over the head with a sock filled with Invicta watches.
Good times


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

My B-day is late September... here's to hoping for a NTH birthday present!

But in all seriousness, I'd rather a good QC, and accept delays, than have an "on-time" birthday watch!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

So two whacks of the shoe for you?


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> He beats 'em with a shoe, and the ones that crack get returned to the factory.
> 
> Attention to detail, innit.
> 
> ...


This thread is the gift that keeps on giving - If its not one thing, it's another. We've gone 284 pages and now we're onto Shoe Puns....


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

appophylite said:


> This thread is the gift that keeps on giving - If its not one thing, it's another. We've gone 284 pages and now we're onto Shoe Puns....


...and we're just waiting for the other one to drop.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm about ready to give this thread the boot.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

You guys are all just flip-flopping on whether to be excited beyond belief at the closeness of this, or be crushed by the lack of Santa Cruz in the first shipment!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone here ever boot-n-rally?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

Ugg...I haven't ordered one...yet.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm extremely excited about getting my nacken very soon! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

I was a very early orderer, and I got both the Amphion Modern and Vintage Blue. Received the email about 180 pieces of three different models arriving. Not all models are in, so to ship them together I have to wait until next week. Bummer.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I ordered just the Näcken Modern, so it looks like there's a good chance that mine will be in the first batch.

WOOT! I can hardly wait!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

_ The Tropics are coming.... The Tropics are coming!!!

_One if by land two if by sea...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Still a month earlier than expected though!



DocJekl said:


> I was a very early orderer, and I got both the Amphion Modern and Vintage Blue. Received the email about 180 pieces of three different models arriving. Not all models are in, so to ship them together I have to wait until next week. Bummer.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

CMFord said:


> Still a month earlier than expected though!


Well, duh!


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Is it too late to upgrade to sh*t lume? 

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I think the factory's all out of that. Seems like they've only had the good stuff for a few years now...



Leekster said:


> Is it too late to upgrade to sh*t lume?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Speaking of QC... Do any microbrands ever regulate their watches? Do any do water depth testing of any watches?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> Speaking of QC... Do any microbrands ever regulate their watches? Do any do water depth testing of any watches?


Ooooooh, red rag to the bull...

Two red rags, actually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Maybe I didn't read Doc's email carefully but it sounded like if you ordered any of those three watches available you would get it. I thought of you had more than one he would ship it together. The way I read it, I would get two different shipments and was wondering if that was even financially feasible. I would assume the ones being shipped this week are solo orders. And those group orders would ship together sometime later.


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> You guys are all just flip-flopping on whether to be excited beyond belief at the closeness of this, or be crushed by the lack of Santa Cruz in the first shipment!


I, for one, feel really de-feet-ed.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

theflyingmoose said:


> I, for one, feel really de-feet-ed.


"The agony of defeet" comes to mind.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Maybe I didn't read Doc's email carefully but it sounded like if you ordered any of those three watches available you would get it. I thought of you had more than one he would ship it together. The way I read it, I would get two different shipments and was wondering if that was even financially feasible. I would assume the ones being shipped this week are solo orders. And those group orders would ship together sometime later.


Highly doubt this. Don't think he would waste money like that.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Maybe I didn't read Doc's email carefully but it sounded like if you ordered any of those three watches available you would get it. I thought of you had more than one he would ship it together. The way I read it, I would get two different shipments and was wondering if that was even financially feasible. I would assume the ones being shipped this week are solo orders. And those group orders would ship together sometime later.


I'd be curious to know as well. For example if you ordered an Amphion and an Oberon you will have to wait for the shipment of the Oberon to arrive so that both will be shipped in one shipment or will you get your Amphion first then your Oberon in 2 separate shipments. I'd guess it's the former not the latter but I may be wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yup, imho it will be shipped together, not separately, as this way will be more cost effective.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok. That's what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

From what I've gathered from Doc's last e-mail, the second batch is not far behind. Ironically, as he was in Hong Kong last week, I understand that BOTH batches will hit the distributor within a few days of each other.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You just know that once the first wave lands this thread is going to be full of both compliments, envious comments, and incessant real world questions. 

Inevitably, there will also be complaints. ("Aiee, the **** lume is so bright that my right eye was blinded when I opened the box!") 

Such are the trials of the small business owner of a watch company.


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

MRW I ordered a Nacken Modern and read the email:


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

This is why I don't like doc. Just added a Santa Cruz to my order........now the wait for the two!


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> This is why I don't like doc. Just added a Santa Cruz to my order........now the wait for the two!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

So anybody had a shipping notification yet? I ordered a Santa Cruz, so I can only experience vicarious excitement at this point. :^)


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I've gotten an email from UPS that a package is coming in a couple of days from Tennessee. I don't know what it is, or who sent it. 

Nevertheless, I don't think Doc uses UPS. I think he only uses USPS.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Doc is "somewhere near Philadelphia" so I hardly think that a package from Tennessee is from Janis Trading unless my sense of time, space and geography are terribly off. If so, I must have ingested the blue pill by mistake.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Doc is "somewhere near Philadelphia" so I hardly think that a package from Tennessee is from Janis Trading unless my sense of time, space and geography are terribly off. If so, I must have ingested the blue pill by mistake.


He he uses a fulfillment center...I forget where they are but I recall doc saying they were near to him...


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Well, Nashville is no where near Philly.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

I keep popping into this thread every time I see an updated post I haven't read - thinking that perhaps, Doc will have made an announcement here that the first batch is QA/QC'ed and on its way out. It's making me stir crazy!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll bet Doc is too busy right now to do his famous (or should it be infamous) chair dances.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

appophylite said:


> I keep popping into this thread every time I see an updated post I haven't read - thinking that perhaps, Doc will have made an announcement here that the first batch is QA/QC'ed and on its way out. It's making me stir crazy!


I keep looking at my email. And this thread.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> I'll bet Doc is too busy right now to do his famous (or should it be infamous) chair dances.


Especially now that Clara isn't there to collect additional blackmail evidence. **** I can only imagine how much additional mileage we would have gotten out of that video if there had been a guy in a green suit and fiddle playing in the background!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

appophylite said:


> Especially now that Clara isn't there to collect additional blackmail evidence. **** I can only imagine how much additional mileage we would have gotten out of that video if there had been a guy in a green birthday suit and fiddle playing in the background!


Corrected for you.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Chris,
I have a dumb question. Are the NTH subs a 1 run only limited edition or will they be permanent product?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Chris,
> I have a dumb question. Are the NTH subs a 1 run only limited edition or will they be permanent product?


At least initially he said it was TBD, could be one and done or recurring.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

There are no stupid questions. However you may get a whack on the head a la Gibbs and DiNozzo.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> At least initially he said it was TBD, could be one and done or recurring.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


That's what I remember him saying as well, but I hope it becomes a recurring line for him. There are a few other great vintage sub designs that he could take a run at that he missed in this first batch. And the case is so well executed that I'd hate to see it being a "one and done" proposition.

But that being said, keep in mind that Doc has also made it clear that he keeps his future product plans pretty close to his chest, so I don't expect him to talk about a new run of NTH subs until he's almost ready to start taking pre-orders. Which, IMHO, is as it should be. He needs to keep the competition a few steps behind him in order to win the race.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Finances are a bit tight most likely through the end of the year. That would be the only way I will be able to get one.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

F29 will always be a way to get one. Flippers flip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

Is this a good omen?


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

wromg said:


> Is this a good omen?


As long as the pomade is Dapper Dan, I don't want no FOP gd it!


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Battou62 said:


> As long as the pomade is Dapper Dan, I don't want no FOP gd it!


Brother Where Art Thou, FTW


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

He's the Pater Familius. 

Apparently.


----------



## xenius36 (Jun 4, 2016)

Status updated 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

xenius36 said:


> Status updated
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw the same!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Same here!










Woot!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

BRING ON THE CARD SLEEVES!!!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

It is all about that Thank You Card!


----------



## icenian (Feb 6, 2016)

wromg said:


> Is this a good omen?


No it is not!

"Amphion" is a proper noun. You cheated and forfeit the game.

Sent from my B15Q using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> Same here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says the same but I ordered the Oberon as well. It notes awaiting stock on Sep 23. But the status is the same as above...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> Mine says the same but I ordered the Oberon as well. It notes awaiting stock on Sep 23. But the status is the same as above...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I hope it means what I think it means, but if not, the wait will only be another one or two additional weeks. I can be patient.

And on the meantime I can look at the pics I took of the V1 prototype while I had it on loan from Doc.










Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Mine says awaiting shipment and I ordered the Santa Cruz. Don't remember if that is what it has always said though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

So that's the delay! Doc is taking too long to hand write his thank you notes. It's not the factory, it's that Doc is hand writing his thank you notes. With the volume of orders, Doc must be getting writer's cramp by now.



ConfusedOne said:


> It is all about that Thank You Card!
> View attachment 9383986


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Mine also says awaiting shipment. But I would expect that to mean after the Oberon arrives not just the Amphion first. 

Doc was good enough to combine orders for a lot of us who rapidly placed two orders to help save on shipping and get other discounts. It'd be unreasonable to expect him to pay to ship them separately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Awaiting shipment for me too...says in stock the 23 rd
Blue vintage 
Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Awaiting shipment on mine too, but I ordered in the beginning of July.
Always assumed that it always said that. 
As long as I receive the Scorpène before Christmas I will be a happy camper.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-amphion-first-impressions-photos-3538666.html#post33652442

Compared Amphion to some of the others in my collection.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

When you place your order, its status becomes "Awaiting Fulfillment".

When the order is sent to the warehouse for shipping, the status is changed to "Awaiting Shipment" - which signifies nothing at all, other than the fact that the order was sent to the warehouse. It's the difference between your order being held by me, waiting on inventory, and your order being held by them, waiting on inventory (unless we've got the inventory...).

All the subs I QC'd last week (Amphion Modern, Nacken Modern, and Scorpene) are in the warehouse. It's taking the warehouse a little longer than usual to process the inventory and get it ready for shipping. 

I held off on sending all the subs orders to the warehouse because of how many orders needed to be edited (combined, held, shipping address updated). It's easier to update them once in my website, then send the edited orders to the warehouse all at once, then send the orders to the warehouse, and have to edit every order in two systems, which is more likely to lead to errors.

I wanted to wait as long as possible before sending the orders to the warehouse. I sent them yesterday, which is why everyone's order status was updated.

If you ordered JUST a Nacken Modern, Scorpene, or Amphion Modern, or if your order included more than one of those, but none of the others which I've not received yet, your order should ship this week, starting Monday (I hope - the warehouse still shows the inventory as being processed). 

If you ordered a Santa Cruz, Oberon, Amphion Vintage, Nacken Vintage Black or Nacken Vintage Blue - either just one of those, or one of those and any of the others - your order won't ship until we receive the rest, and those are all in the warehouse, ready to ship. 

I should receive the rest of the subs - Santa Cruz, Oberon, Amphion Vintage, Nacken Vintage Black, and Nacken Vintage Blue - on Monday, have them QC'd by mid-week, and in the warehouse by the end of this coming week.

The free shipping which came with larger orders assumed we'd be shipping the watches together, not separately, so that's what we'll be doing. We're not splitting orders and shipping the watches separately. If your order included one or more of the models we haven't received yet, you'll have to wait until we receive the rest of the subs, QC them, and get them ready for shipping, which shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

docvail said:


> When you place your order, its status becomes "Awaiting Fulfillment".
> 
> When the order is sent to the warehouse for shipping, the status is changed to "Awaiting Shipment" - which signifies nothing at all, other than the fact that the order was sent to the warehouse. It's the difference between your order being held by me, waiting on inventory, and your order being held by them, waiting on inventory (unless we've got the inventory...).
> 
> ...


What about the thank you notes?!

Jk. Thank you for he explanation. Can't wait to start seeing the pics in the wild from all of those lucky ones to get it first!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Great news. Thanks for all the hard work Chris


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you Chris !

Folks, from Chris' website..

_You will receive a shipping confirmation email as soon as tracking information becomes available, which may be as much as 24 hours after your order ships.

Orders shipped within the USA, US territories and APO's are shipped with either USPS or FedEx Home delivery, and should arrive within 1-3 business days.

_

Very happy folks next week, at least in the USA!!!  

Cheers !!!


docvail said:


> When you place your order, its status becomes "Awaiting Fulfillment".
> 
> When the order is sent to the warehouse for shipping, the status is changed to "Awaiting Shipment" - which signifies nothing at all, other than the fact that the order was sent to the warehouse. It's the difference between your order being held by me, waiting on inventory, and your order being held by them, waiting on inventory (unless we've got the inventory...).
> 
> ...


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

Mine's awaiting shipment


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys 
Can someone direct me to the thread where the Azores been revealed and discussed?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

the_watchier said:


> Guys
> Can someone direct me to the thread where the Azores been revealed and discussed?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


NTH and L&H by Janis Trading and Doc Vail - Page 3


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> NTH and L&H by Janis Trading and Doc Vail - Page 3


Thank you!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I was trying to stay away but with the link you've opened pandora a box... Man! What nice pieces!!! And exciting that it has an STP movement!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> I was trying to stay away but with the link you've opened pandora a box... Man! What nice pieces!!! And exciting that it has an STP movement!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was trying to stay away myself but Doc posted some amazing pics on Instagram. So be it.....

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> I was trying to stay away myself but Doc posted some amazing pics on Instagram. So be it.....
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I've never checked out Instagram, but the pics here are enough to push me over the edge!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Shipping notice received. 
Ahhhhh jyeahhhhh


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Shipping notice received.
> Ahhhhh jyeahhhhh


Maybe you can yell FIRST then. On the Commander 300 sellout hwa was FIRST, but he immediately sold it to me and I got it before anyone else got one. So I got to be special for a whole week. Now it's your turn.


----------



## 6498ghoul (Feb 1, 2012)

Aha, a shipping notice. I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

DocJekl said:


> Maybe you can yell FIRST then. On the Commander 300 sellout hwa was FIRST, but he immediately sold it to me and I got it before anyone else got one. So I got to be special for a whole week. Now it's your turn.


There will be no selling of my modern naked fiddler. 
Bad enough there isn't an Oberon to go along with it.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> There will be no selling of my modern naked fiddler.


I don't know if anyone would want to buy that. 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG @El_Geek


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Uberyk said:


> Shipping notice received.
> Ahhhhh jyeahhhhh


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You know your duty; post pictures!

Make us all hate you.



Uberyk said:


> Shipping notice received.
> Ahhhhh jyeahhhhh


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I got mine as well....



Uberyk said:


> Shipping notice received.
> Ahhhhh jyeahhhhh


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Which model ? and what date was your original order? :think:


----------



## xzjn9p (Feb 10, 2008)

My amphion modern has a shipping notification. Coming from Lancaster, PA. If it gets in the mail today, I might have it tomorrow. (DC area).


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Scorpene, order date May 30. The order# was 3148.



safetypro79 said:


> Which model ? and what date was your original order? :think:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Woo-hoo! Let's hope this is true. Although upon checking the tracking only the label has been created. Still got my notice for my Scorpene. 


"Your order was shipped via USPS Priority Mail + Delivery Confirmation, and is estimated to arrive September 20, 2016 - September 21, 2016."

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG @El_Geek


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Shipping notice received; 09/22 expected delivery. I'll be honest, I let out a little squeak when I saw the e-mail.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Got my notice too!
It will come by the 20th (yea right xD) or by the 26th.
I won't be surprised if by the time we start posting pics that some of the Sub models will sell out.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The excitement is strong in this thread.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Wednesday, Wednesday, Wednesday...:-!


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Got my ship notice, delivery to MA expected by Wednesday EOD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Mine says Thursday.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, I hate you all.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> The excitement is strong in this thread.


Not surprise.



Tanjecterly said:


> Damn, I hate you all.


+1


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Damn, I hate you all.


+2! But what the heck, I'm out of town all week anyway. Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey just sayin everyone. If for some reason you are unhappy with your NTH, you can always send it to me. Directions available on request!


WHEEEEEE!


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> +2! But what the heck, I'm out of town all week anyway. Can't wait for the pics!


+3


----------



## chuckj10 (Jan 22, 2016)

Shipped! Can't wait to get the Nacken Modern on the wrist!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Damn, even my son is getting a shipping notice before me....I knew I shouldn't have ordered that third one!!!


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sad  I only ordered a Scorpene and, while people who placed their order after mine are getting shipping notices, I'm still waiting for one......


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Woo Hoo! I got my shipping notice too! My Näcken Modern is on its way! I can hardly wait. 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Received my notification of FedEx home delivery shipping this afternoon...**it should be here by this Friday !*


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

I must be special :-d









On a serious note: this has been a great experience for me. Following the development of beautiful watches (never done this before), together with a bunch of enthusiastic crowd on this forum. The most intriguing is that the person behind these beautiful watches, is very actively engage with a crowd :-! What a concept!

So, thank you Doc and congratulations to everyone that was able to snag these beauties. Looking forward to the many many many pictures of the production model...and wear/enjoy it/them in good health!

Cheers.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> I was trying to stay away myself but Doc posted some amazing pics on Instagram.


It sure would be great if Doc posted all those pics here or his website since I don't do Instagram.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/janistrading/

Here you go.

Any internationals got shipping notification yet?


----------



## xenius36 (Jun 4, 2016)

wromg said:


> https://www.instagram.com/janistrading/
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> Any internationals got shipping notification yet?


Me!! 
To South Korea
".. arrive September 26, 2016 - September 30, 2016"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

appophylite said:


> I'm sad  I only ordered a Scorpene and, while people who placed their order after mine are getting shipping notices, I'm still waiting for one......


Sit tight.

We're working on it.

The system isn't perfect.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tissotguy said:


> I must be special :-d
> 
> View attachment 9412410
> 
> ...


"Partially Shipped" doesn't mean what you'd think.

The warehouse system is linked to my website. Sometimes the warehouse system will change the status of an order to partially shipped after the label is created, but before the order has actually left. It's not that some items have shipped, but not others. It's that the order is part-way through their system, that's all.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

B.Boston said:


> Got my ship notice, delivery to MA expected by Wednesday EOD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here & I'm off work Wednesday! (probably will end up delayed somehow)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Mine is delayed because of my additional order too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

docvail said:


> Sit tight.
> 
> We're working on it.
> 
> The system isn't perfect.


I'm not losing sleep over it, Good Sir. My time will come, when my time comes. Just sad I can't participate in the revelry of the moment


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Nacken will be here tomorrow!!!!!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

To all the people in this thread talking about their NTH orders being "delayed" - IS IT OCTOBER 31st YET???

Everyone who placed a preorder prior to the last month or so expected to receive our watches on Halloween. Even though my order isn't in this first shipping wave, I'm still getting it more than a month earlier than I was promised when I handed Doc my money. (And so are you!)


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> It sure would be great if Doc posted all those pics here or his website since I don't do Instagram.


Do you have a web browser? Like, Chrome, Firefox, Safari, IE, even that Edge thing? Because I'm, like, 90% sure if you use one of those to type '@janistrading' into google (maybe even Bing! or Lycos Webcrawler or whatever search engine you use) you'll be seeing the Instagram pictures before you know it. Whether you Instagram or not. Because, let's face it, it would be great if everyone who made a product I wanted to consider buying sent beautifully framed 8x10 glossies of their product to my home but that would be expecting a bit much of them, wouldn't it?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm not complaining at all, I know they are being delivered early. I've got a nice side collecrion of Janis watches and look forward to adding three more to the mix!


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Every time L&H or Nth start shipping, there should be a new thread... this one would be like Chris-mas in September. All these guys bragging about what they get to unwrap... then showing off their new toy, rubbing it in for all those kids who don't celebrate for religious reasons, or whose families are too poor.... 
Oh well. I'll just have to wait for the Nth Maré do Agosto. 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Just received the update for my Nacken Modern saying it's at my local post office and the estimated delivery date is today! Woohoo! What a nice surprise!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

cdonald said:


> Just received the update for my Nacken Modern saying it's at my local post office and the estimated delivery date is today! Woohoo! What a nice surprise!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Photos or it didn't happen, innit.

Ric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

ya, ya, ya...bah humbug... I'm gonna go play with my old watches... lol
Congrats guys...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Order #3450 - "Awaiting Shipment"

I know Chris claims there's still inventory to be received, I'm betting mine is waiting on the "1 x Thank You Card - NTH".

On the fo' real, whoever receives theirs first has the obligation to post a new thread - "NTH Sub Arrivals - Post Em Here".


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Here ya' go, Rusty:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-sub-arrivals-post-em-here-3598786.html#post33752402


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Mine is in the NY area. Tomorrow is going be an Awesome day!!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

appophylite said:


> I'm not losing sleep over it, Good Sir. My time will come, when my time comes. Just sad I can't participate in the revelry of the moment


I'm not sure what happened, but when I sent the inventory to the warehouse, there were 6 boxes, containing 179 pieces. When I looked yesterday, it appeared that an entire box was missing, which contained 10 Amphions and 15 Scorpenes.

I looked today, and all the inventory was there, their numbers match mine, etc, so we're good, and it appears that your order, along with 6 others are now being processed for shipping.

Like I said, I don't know what happened. My best guess is that last box wasn't processed until yesterday. Whatever the cause, we're good now.

We've got half of the remaining pieces QC'd already, and will be handing those off to FedEx today. It's all the Oberons, all the Nacken Vintage, and about half of the Santa Cruzes.

We'll try to get the rest of the Santa Cruzes, the Nacken Vintage Blues and the Amphion Vintage done by tomorrow.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Chris, that is fantastic news!!


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Doc is a GOD AMONG MEN! 



docvail said:


> I'm not sure what happened, but when I sent the inventory to the warehouse, there were 6 boxes, containing 179 pieces. When I looked yesterday, it appeared that an entire box was missing, which contained 10 Amphions and 15 Scorpenes.
> 
> I looked today, and all the inventory was there, their numbers match mine, etc, so we're good, and it appears that your order, along with 6 others are now being processed for shipping.
> 
> ...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Oh why did I have to get a vintage blue = amongst the last to go thru QC...



...oh yeah, because it was my favorite. I guess I can wait. But my Amphion Modern is going to be really close. I might like these more than my Commander 300’s ;-)


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> Oh why did I have to get a vintage blue = amongst the last to go thru QC...
> 
> ...oh yeah, because it was my favorite. I guess I can wait. But my Amphion Modern is going to be really close. I might like these more than my Commander 300's ;-)


Me too. Vintage blue, and Amphion vintage here.

Best for last, I say.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that the new Zelos Hammerhead has a lumed crown? Copycat????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Did anyone else notice that the new Zelos Hammerhead has a lumed crown? Copycat????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly.

I think Omega did it before both though.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Possibly.
> 
> I think Omega did it before both though.


Eh, doc will always be first in my mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Possibly.
> 
> I think Omega did it before both though.


Nice. Last shall be first! Biblical!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Me too. Vintage blue, and Amphion vintage here.
> 
> Best for last, I say.


same here, can't wait!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Not a copycat, just the first homage to NTH!

(Obviously this is a joke)



ILiveOnWacker said:


> Did anyone else notice that the new Zelos Hammerhead has a lumed crown? Copycat????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Well I wanted to show off my Nacken but Tapatalk is dumb and won't let me upload pics! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Trying again from my iPad. Watch looks great!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xzjn9p (Feb 10, 2008)

Is there a break down of how many pieces (total and per model) there are in this round of nth watches?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Theyre not LEs, so not clear doc intends to disclose that info. Don't think he yet has...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Genuinely curious why it matters to you.



xzjn9p said:


> Is there a break down of how many pieces (total and per model) there are in this round of nth watches?


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

CMFord said:


> Genuinely curious why it matters to you.


I would like to know also. I'm just curious.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

CMFord said:


> Genuinely curious why it matters to you.


Rarity=Pricey
Simple as that. Think of the Riccardo and the Commander 300.
To answer how many of the NTH there are...there are 200 per model including date and no-date.
When they sell out they will likely stay sold out unless they sell out really quick.
All of this depends on Doc's mood and his ability to pop the heads of people he stares at.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Where's the popcorn... "Honey! Have you seen the popcorn? Things are about to get interesting."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ConfusedOne said:


> To answer how many of the NTH there are...there are 200 per model including date and no-date.


Actually, that's not correct.

I think I said I might make up to 200 pieces per version, depending on demand, but that would mean I'd make less of other versions. In fact, we made fewer than 200 of each version.



ConfusedOne said:


> When they sell out they will likely stay sold out unless they sell out really quick.


Also not correct.



ConfusedOne said:


> All of this depends on Doc's mood.


Yep, not correct.

1. I don't see any compelling business reason to publicly disclose exactly how many subs I made total, or how many I made of each version, so I haven't said, and I don't plan to. Does Seiko tell you how many Alpinists they made, or plan to make?

We made them all in smallish numbers (as few as 5 pieces to as many as ~65-70, when you separate out date/no-date versions), and the number of each version still available is now very small. Let's leave it at that.

2. When the ones we've made sell out, I may make more, or I may not, but I probably will.

They could sell out tomorrow, but I doubt I'd make more right away. I have another model in the works, and more in development. I try to maintain a strategic production cycle which takes into account my company's resources and the market's tendencies. If I make more, it'll be when I think the time is right, no sooner, no later.

3. My mood doesn't enter into the decision-making.

My business decisions tend to be the result of a lot of deliberation, and consultation with a number of people whose opinions I trust. People who let their moods affect their business quickly go out of business.

For anyone who didn't see my post about it, we've now completed QC. I sent the remaining pieces to the warehouse in two batches. One arrived there today. The second will arrive tomorrow.

I expect all of the remaining inventory will be processed and begin shipping by Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday of next week.

I sincerely appreciate everyone's patience these last few months.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess I can lay stake to my name as the ConfusedOne.
I have no idea where I heard 200 from, but thank you Doc for correcting me.


----------



## Joph (Mar 23, 2011)

Just sized her. Well-done.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Nice work, Chris.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

A big thanks to Doc, his design team and any and all who contributed to this project.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

That's about the sexiest watch photo I've seen in a long time. Now go update your signature!



uvalaw2005 said:


> Nice work, Chris.


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

Dumb question, since I couldn't find it on the site: what do I need to use to size the bracelet? Pin pusher tool? Screwdriver?

Since they're coming to my office, I need to be prepared, so I can get one on my wrist ASAP!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

gcmarx said:


> Dumb question, since I couldn't find it on the site: what do I need to use to size the bracelet? Pin pusher tool? Screwdriver?
> 
> Since they're coming to my office, I need to be prepared, so I can get one on my wrist ASAP!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Screwdriver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

The links are held in place with solid screw-bars. You'll need a small screwdriver. I'm not sure of the size. Mine has a red band around the handle, if that helps.


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

docvail said:


> For anyone who didn't see my post about it, we've now completed QC. I sent the remaining pieces to the warehouse in two batches. One arrived there today. The second will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> I expect all of the remaining inventory will be processed and begin shipping by Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday of next week.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate everyone's patience these last few months.


YIPPIE!!!!

Great work Doc. Patience??? Oh please!!! We are getting them EARLY!!! Not even just a little early, SIGNIFICANTLY early. Those lucky few who were in the first orders shipped out are just SLIGHTLY more lucky than the rest of us!

I mean seriously, it would be like waking up tomorrow and finding that the whole world decided that Christmas would be combined with Thanksgiving. Planning on Dec and then getting it in Nov? CRAZY!!!

ok... maybe that last bit was a stretch, but still, SUPER EXCITED

but, to bring things back down a notch or two. I am yet again in Taiwan for business, and I'm not expected to be back home until early October, so likely my Santa Cruz will be waiting for me as a belated b-day gift to myself


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

FANTASTIC 500th post, too!



kendalw3 said:


> YIPPIE!!!!
> 
> Great work Doc. Patience??? Oh please!!! We are getting them EARLY!!! Not even just a little early, SIGNIFICANTLY early. Those lucky few who were in the first orders shipped out are just SLIGHTLY more lucky than the rest of us!
> 
> ...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Got my Scorpene today. However, Mrs El_Geek and we're having friends over tonight. The first guest arrived as I was about to resize the bracelet. Now I am walking the dog. And I can post this unedited phone pics


















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Awesome coincidence. Definitely wasn't planned, but you are correct!

Also, I had no idea I was halfway to my first giveaway! (yes, I will participate in one of the great traditions of this site)


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

The watch looks amazing and that makes me even more annoyed because the Nacken is going to stare at me until Oct 5th when I get back home and to my tools. 

Maybe I'll just buy another mini driver set. 

Also, just wanted to say thank you to Doc. Another amazing piece and the third I own from your collection. Beautiful, the lot of them. Keep up the great work man. 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

CMFord said:


> Do you have a web browser? ... framed 8x10 glossies of their product to my home but that would be expecting a bit much of them, wouldn't it?


Did you take enough verbiage to say how you really feel? Sheeeeeeeesh


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I wrote that in verbose mode.



fearlessleader said:


> Did you take enough verbiage to say how you really feel? Sheeeeeeeesh


----------



## gcmarx (Dec 1, 2013)

docvail said:


> The links are held in place with solid screw-bars. You'll need a small screwdriver. I'm not sure of the size. Mine has a red band around the handle, if that helps.


I have this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008KOTNVA

So whatever it is, I can remove it! :--)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

gcmarx said:


> I have this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008KOTNVA
> 
> So whatever it is, I can remove it! :--)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OOooo... I may have to get one of those... 54 different bits! I never knew this even existed!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

CMFord said:


> I wrote that in verbose mode.


maybe you should have said it in * v e r b o s e * mode. Slow it down to give it time to sink in.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

gcmarx said:


> I have this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008KOTNVA
> 
> So whatever it is, I can remove it! :--)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a PSA: not the situation here, obviously, but be careful not to use a magnetized screwdriver if you're working inside a case or on a movement. ;-)


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I needed a T6 for a buckle and bought this at Wally mart, but it is slightly magnetic FYI

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hyper-To...-Mini-Pry-Bars-Storage-Box-and-Preci/47702070


----------



## mjmcnal (Aug 5, 2016)

Love the gray bezel on the vintage


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

My sincere apologies to anyone who ordered a Näcken Modern, Amphion Modern or Scorpène, and has been wondering why their order hasn't shipped.

Because there are still so many orders waiting on the other models to be ready for shipping, I didn't realize there were about 30 orders "stuck" in our system, and in fact they were hidden from my view. I didn't know to go looking for them until someone here mentioned it (everyone thank @imagwai).

The explanation is too long to get into, but I've now found and fixed those orders, and they are now being processed for shipping. They should go out today or tomorrow.




My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Just ordered two more straps for my Blue Nacken… If this pre-order has done one bad thing to me then it was making me buy too many flippin' Natos in anticipation! I feel like I'm supporting the whole Nato strap industry this year.


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

docvail said:


> My sincere apologies to anyone who ordered a Näcken Modern, Amphion Modern or Scorpène, and has been wondering why their order hasn't shipped.
> 
> Because there are still so many orders waiting on the other models to be ready for shipping, I didn't realize there were about 30 orders "stuck" in our system, and in fact they were hidden from my view. I didn't know to go looking for them until someone here mentioned it (everyone thank @imagwai).
> 
> ...


The watch are still arriving almost an entire month before originally planned! We appreciate everything you've done Doc!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Got my screwdriver, shoulderless spring bars, NATOs, and excitement ready for my amphion vintage and blue nacken. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> My sincere apologies to anyone who ordered a Näcken Modern, Amphion Modern or Scorpène, and has been wondering why their order hasn't shipped.
> 
> Because there are still so many orders waiting on the other models to be ready for shipping, I didn't realize there were about 30 orders "stuck" in our system, and in fact they were hidden from my view. I didn't know to go looking for them until someone here mentioned it (everyone thank @imagwai).
> 
> The explanation is too long to get into, but I've now found and fixed those orders, and they are now being processed for shipping. They should go out today or tomorrow.


Sorry, I should amend this.

Not all of the orders which were stuck were for those three models.

Some were for the other versions, so they are still being held pending the warehouse making the remaining inventory ready for shipping.

It was maybe 15-20 people whose orders would have shipped earlier in the week but for the glitch.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

docvail said:


> Sorry, I should amend this.
> 
> Not all of the orders which were stuck were for those three models.
> 
> ...


Glad I mentioned it now. Thanks for the update.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Doc could have made his watches with a case height of 13mm, but he made it 11.5mm because Doc don't give a f%$#.
Doc could have just made his watches without any lume on the crown, but he included it because *Doc don't give a f%$#.*
Doc could have shipped his watches in October and instead he ships them in September because *DOC DON'T GIVE A F#$%!*
Congrats on such an incredible watch Doc!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Doc could have made his watches with a case height of 13mm, but he made it 11.5mm because Doc don't give a f%$#.
> Doc could have just made his watches without any lume on the crown, but he included it because *Doc don't give a f%$#.*
> Doc could have shipped his watches in October and instead he ships them in September because *DOC DON'T GIVE A F#$%!*
> Congrats on such an incredible watch Doc!


Honey badger don't care.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

You people who care about the rarity of the watch and how that affects their worth before even wearing the damn watch are starting to sound like MKII owners. And not the cool ones either.


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey Doc, just curious when will the overseas order be shipped?


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

thach said:


> You people who care about the rarity of the watch and how that affects their worth before even wearing the damn watch are starting to sound like MKII owners. And not the cool ones either.


For some reason I always bristle a bit when I hear a sentence that starts with "You people..."


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

thach said:


> You people who care about the rarity of the watch and how that affects their worth before even wearing the damn watch are starting to sound like MKII owners. And not the cool ones either.


Wait, I thought this watch was an investment, not one that is supposed to be worn.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kingcarlos said:


> Hey Doc, just curious when will the overseas order be shipped?


They are all shipping as inventory becomes available. We didn't and haven't sat on international orders, and we never do.

Orders are shipped exactly as I've said - as inventory becomes available, by order number, as best as we can keep things in that sequence, but with the hope that people understand I didn't get all the inventory at once, we don't conduct QC according to how orders are received, and sometimes people's shipments will be out of order because of some glitch in the system.

When we get 300-500 watches in, we unbox them all and put them all on our dining room table, with each version in its own stack.

We're not looking at which version the first guy ordered, QC'ing that one piece, then looking at the next guy's order. We're just QC'ing one stack at a time, in order of whichever stack is closest to where we're sitting.

They're all QC'd now, and they're all inside the warehouse. Now it's up to them to process all the inventory and prepare it for shipping. They won't be rushed, so I can't rush them.

Other than the orders I mentioned earlier today, which were stuck (and only about half would have shipped already), they've all been in a hold status waiting for inventory. If your order wasn't one of those which was stuck (now expected to ship tomorrow), then I expect they'll ship when I've said, between Tuesday and Thursday of next week.

Guys, I have a system that generally works pretty well, and trust me when I say if there are weak links, I'm not one of them. I sent out four email updates in the last month, and I've provided additional updates here.

At this point, I just need everyone to remain patient and let the system work. I can't provide individual updates to every customer on demand, just because someone else received their order already. If/when there's a problem in the system, it's very unusual for me to be unaware of it.

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Just thought I would point out that doc's WUS coupon for $25 off any in stock model NOW WORKS FOR THE NTH SUBS!!!!

Have at it people! Buy more watches!


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

Coupon worked fine for me when I ordered on 8-28 (modern sub)


watch is tonite in North Salt Lake City at the FedEx hub arrival scheduled in Boise Friday. 

Yea! ..... |> :rodekaart  b-) :-d 

But I have say Doc (Chris) was very responsive to my technical questions even with his very busy schedule ( great customer service) prior to me ordering and his business trip to HK a few weeks back.

John

Boise, Idaho


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Alden said:


> For some reason I always bristle a bit when I hear a sentence that starts with "You people..."


You people who bristle over indefinite pronouns make me bristle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

[[URL="https://www.watchuseek.com/[/URL]


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

ConfusedOne said:


> Doc could have made his watches with a case height of 13mm, but he made it 11.5mm because Doc don't give a f%$#.
> Doc could have just made his watches without any lume on the crown, but he included it because *Doc don't give a f%$#.*
> Doc could have shipped his watches in October and instead he ships them in September because *DOC DON'T GIVE A F#$%!*
> Congrats on such an incredible watch Doc!
> View attachment 9437242


Come down to Crazy Doc's. He's crazy. He just doesn't give a f$&@


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Aaaaaannnnnndddddd...

Nacken Vintage Black is now sold out.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

hawkeye86 said:


> Come down to Crazy Doc's. He's crazy. He just doesn't give a f$&@


You sayin' Doc's a Honey Badger?


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

docvail said:


> Aaaaaannnnnndddddd...
> 
> Nacken Vintage Black is now sold out.


Boom!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

docvail said:


> Aaaaaannnnnndddddd...
> 
> Nacken Vintage Black is now sold out.


Boy. That didn't take long.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> Boy. That didn't take long.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Did I mention that pre-order interest survey turned out to be pretty useless?

Guess what else is useless?

We based the production numbers for each version on how many of each version was sold within the first ~300 pieces claimed.

The theory is that the percentages should hold up over time, and they'll all sell out at about the same date. The Näcken Vintage Black was the version we sold the least of, so it's the one we made the least of.

But then some [email protected]$$ decided it would be a good idea to start sending a few of the prototypes out to people for a test-drive, which started to throw the numbers off. The better the photog, and the larger his following, the more the numbers got skewed.

So...that theory/plan went sideways pretty quickly.

Normally, I'd find a way to blame Rusty, but in this case, it's all @lactardjosh 's fault. He takes amazing pics, and has a large IG following.

Prior to sending him the Vintage Näcken Black, I was concerned it wasn't getting enough love. After he posted a half dozen or so pics, the NVBK took off.

For whatever it's worth, the guy who saw mine fall into my soup bowl in Hong Kong also bought one, but I'm not sure it was the Soup Resistance which sold him...

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

The Vintage Black was the one that I liked the best from the get-go and the one I didn't end up buying. Ugh.....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> The Vintage Black was the one that I liked the best from the get-go and the one I didn't end up buying. Ugh.....


Funny. It wasn't even on my radar and I bought one...


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

docvail said:


> For whatever it's worth, the guy who saw mine fall into my soup bowl in Hong Kong also bought one, but I'm not sure it was the Soup Resistance which sold him...


To be fair Soup Resistance is a very under-rated spec in the watch industry. I suspect it has more relevance in most of our lives than Deep-water water resistance would.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

So I couldn't wait until I got home to get my tools so I ended up buying a screwdriver set haha. Gonna take some links out tom and put that Nacken to work! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

appophylite said:


> To be fair Soup Resistance is a very under-rated spec in the watch industry. I suspect it has more relevance in most of our lives than Deep-water water resistance would.


"Real World Specs" would actually be a great theme for a thread here.

Nobody really needs 3000m WR, and I doubt half of us know how to use any sort of bezel or scale, but I've long held that a 30-minute Pizza-Delivery countdown-timer would come in pretty handy, at least twice per month in my house.

That Grill-Timer watch did pretty well on Kickstarter last year, if I recall.

How about a "Wife's time of the moonphase"? Tell me that wouldn't solve a lot of people's domestic problems. Every 28 days, you get a clear indicator to be extra careful what you say around the house.

Just sayin'...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

docvail said:


> "Real World Specs" would actually be a great theme for a thread here.
> 
> Nobody really needs 3000m WR, and I doubt half of us know how to use any sort of bezel or scale, but I've long held that a 30-minute Pizza-Delivery countdown-timer would come in pretty handy, at least twice per month in my house.
> 
> ...


That would be quite a useful complication. Just have it show a little red flag in an extra window during that "time o' the month" so you know what's going on and don't forget.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

My first double post!


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm getting anxious waiting for my Santa Cruz. I wear my Phantom (type B) almost daily. But that NTH Vintage Azores is bangin'! Doc, it would be really nice if you give us more than six months between pre-orders |>


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

My boss just received his Nacken and sent me a photo saying he loves it. He's openly flaunting the fact he has his and I don't have mine!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> My boss just received his Nacken and sent me a photo saying he loves it. He's openly flaunting the fact he has his and I don't have mine!


I like his style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> My boss just received his Nacken and sent me a photo saying he loves it. He's openly flaunting the fact he has his and I don't have mine!





rpm1974 said:


> I like his style.


I think he needs moisturizer.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> "Real World Specs" would actually be a great theme for a thread here.
> 
> Nobody really needs 3000m WR, and I doubt half of us know how to use any sort of bezel or scale, but I've long held that a 30-minute Pizza-Delivery countdown-timer would come in pretty handy, at least twice per month in my house.
> 
> ...


That made both my wife and I LOL.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking good everyone; eagerly awaiting arrival of the SC no date


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*NTH arrives ! THANKS CHRIS ,*

The NTH modern/date arrived the afternoon, all I can say after 20 years or so of owning pretty much exclusive divers from: Rolex Subs and Seadwellers, Omega, Zenith, MKII, Kingston and Nassau's the NTH shows excellent high quality world class manufacturing; well applied an excellent machined bracelet with half links and single head screws .....yea !  extending through the bracelet links and with protected thread tips (no threads on tip end) well machined screw threads (no stripped threads on screws or links) well applied BWG9 lumenscent paint on hands and indices (no paint outside the indices) Well done 7.5 mm crown. Have not observed NTH's unique luminescent logo etching on the crown .. tonite will will see. Excellent lumed etched ceramic bezel insert with well made coin edge. Perfect ar inside coated shappire crystal, simple dial no unnecessary imprinting, same with case back.


** I just switched it out on a nice vintage looking leather that enhances its overall look.

**Chris certainly collaborated well with his design team and manufacturer and my sincere appreciation as a new owner to his diligent and outstanding hard work.


John
Boise, Idaho


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Looking good everyone; eagerly awaiting arrival of the SC no date


As am I!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: NTH arrives ! THANKS CHRIS ,*



safetypro79 said:


> The NTH modern/date arrived the afternoon, all I can say after 20 years or so of owning pretty much exclusive divers from: Rolex Subs and Seadwellers, Omega, Zenith, MKII, Kingston and Nassau's the NTH shows excellent high quality world class manufacturing; well applied an excellent machined bracelet with half links and single head screws .....yea !  extending through the bracelet links and with protected thread tips (no threads on tip end) well machined screw threads (no stripped threads on screws or links) well applied BWG9 lumenscent paint on hands and indices (no paint outside the indices) Well done 7.5 mm crown. Have not observed NTH's unique luminescent logo etching on the crown .. tonite will will see. Excellent lumed etched ceramic bezel insert with well made coin edge.
> 
> 
> ** I just switched it out on a nice vintage looking leather that enhances its overall look.
> ...


wow! Now I can't wait to compare my incoming Nths to some of my others....


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tom Kelly said:


> My first double post!


There's a giveaway for that.

F71 tradition holds that you're supposed to give away your most expensive watch when you bust your double-post cherry.

Don't look at me, I think it's a stupid tradition, too, which is why I'm extra careful to refresh the page before I hit that "post quick reply" button, if I think I've already clicked it.


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

docvail said:


> There's a giveaway for that.
> 
> F71 tradition holds that you're supposed to give away your most expensive watch when you bust your double-post cherry.
> 
> Don't look at me, I think it's a stupid tradition, too, which is why I'm extra careful to refresh the page before I hit that "post quick reply" button, if I think I've already clicked it.


My most expensive watch is a NTH Santa Cruz. When it's delivered, it's going on my wrist and nowhere else!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> There's a giveaway for that.
> 
> F71 tradition holds that you're supposed to give away your most expensive watch when you bust your double-post cherry.
> 
> Don't look at me, I think it's a stupid tradition, too, which is why I'm extra careful to refresh the page before I hit that "post quick reply" button, if I think I've already clicked it.


As a caveat, I do copy the text of my post before hitting refresh, just in case I didn't actually post it and the refresh wipes out everything that I so carefully composed.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, you guys are singing praises for your Nth watches received. That made me a bit jealous and I could hardly wait to receive mine. 

Btw, just curious, did anyone here ordered 4 or more and had received all their order yet?


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Doc seems to have received hundreds of them by now...Not sure how he does it, but he always gets his orders before we do.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, you guys had singing praises for your Nth watches received. That made me a bit jealous and I could hardly wait to receive mine.
> 
> Btw, just curious, did anyone here ordered 4 or more and had received all their order yet?


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, you guys are singing praises for your Nth watches received. That made me a bit jealous and I could hardly wait to receive mine.
> 
> Btw, just curious, did anyone here ordered 4 or more and had received all their order yet?


Won't be relevant, as it has to do with which 4 the person ordered. If they ordered 4 Nacken moderns, I reckon there is a good chance they'd have them.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Another friend of mine that I introduced to NTH, received his Nacken today. Here is what he had to say about it:

"Had it sized today and the jeweler was really impressed by the quality."


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Look what the FedEx guy dropped on my porch today:










Scratched my snowflake itch very nicely. Comfortable bracelet, perfect size watch for my spindly wrist. Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom Kelly said:


> My most expensive watch is a NTH Santa Cruz. When it's delivered, it's going on my wrist and nowhere else!


Same here... but it's going to be an Oberon.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Well got my driver set and took out some links (BTW anyone who makes watches without screws should seriously change their design team. Thank you Doc for a small but incredibly useful and aesthetically pleasing addition).

Again, it has to be said but this watch is fantastic! Beautiful, light and premium. I love it.

Some pics as promised:





































Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Got my shipping notice. They should be here Wednesday. After reading John's rave review I'm wishing I would have bought a couple more. 

Can't wait to see them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

It seems about half of the orders which were waiting on inventory to be received by the warehouse went out today, and the other half will go out tomorrow.

EDIT - IT SEEMS THAT UNLESS YOU ASKED US TO HOLD YOUR ORDER, AND EXCEPT FOR ORDERS RECEIVED TODAY, ALL ORDERS HAVE NOW BEEN SHIPPED, AND IT JUST TOOK A WHILE FOR THE STATUS TO BE UPDATED.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

*HIP, HIP......*


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

hawkeye86 said:


> Got my shipping notice. They should be here Wednesday. After reading John's rave review I'm wishing I would have bought a couple more.
> 
> Can't wait to see them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which watches did you get? Waiting on my notice for a SC still!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Which watches did you get? Waiting on my notice for a SC still!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got my notice for an SC. That said, warehouses fill as best they can, so if you haven't gotten yours yet, I'm sure it's coming right up.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: NTH arrives ! THANKS CHRIS ,*

THANKS AGAIN SO MUCH CHRIS......FOR DESIGNING A GREAT WATCH !

After 72 hours .........So far so good running great within 3 sec to NIST

**ALSO; I may stand corrected on the bezel insert not sure what it's made of?

Anyone know for sure


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

GlenRoiland said:


> *HIP, HIP......*



HORAY!!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Which watches did you get? Waiting on my notice for a SC still!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





GoJoshGo said:


> Got my notice for an SC. That said, warehouses fill as best they can, so if you haven't gotten yours yet, I'm sure it's coming right up.


There are 15 versions, total, when you take into account date/no-date options. Here's how they were QC'd and sent to the warehouse:
*
First wave (sent out last week) - *

All Nacken Modern (date and no-date)
All Amphion Modern (date and no-date)
All Scorpene (date and no-date)

*Second wave (sent out today, mostly, I think)* -

All of the Amphion Vintage with date
All Oberon (both date and no-date)
All of the Nacken Vintage Black with date
About half of the Nacken Vintage Black no date
About half of the Santa Cruz with date
*
Third wave (should ship tomorrow) - pretty much anything left after the above -
*
All of the Amphion Vintage no date
All of the Santa Cruz no date
All of the Nacken Vintage Blue
The other half of the Santa Cruz with date
The other half of the Nacken Vintage Blacks no date

Stay calm. The system is working exactly as it should, I assure you.

As I've said, the watches were QC'd in random order, according to however they happened to be unpacked on arrival, not according to order number.

We sent inventory to the warehouse as it was QC'd, in three batches, as described above, which just reflects how they happened to be arranged for QC after we unpacked them all.

When the inventory is cleared for shipping, orders SHOULD ship according to how we received them, but that's not something we can or would guarantee, and since they're shipping a ton of orders each day, the difference here is simply whether your order shipped today or will ship tomorrow.

It's not like someone else's order shipping before yours means you'll have to wait another week.

My expectation is that ALL orders will be shipped by the end of the day, tomorrow.

EDIT - IT SEEMS THAT UNLESS YOU ASKED US TO HOLD YOUR ORDER, AND EXCEPT FOR ORDERS RECEIVED TODAY, ALL ORDERS HAVE NOW BEEN SHIPPED, AND IT JUST TOOK A WHILE FOR THE STATUS TO BE UPDATED.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> *
> Third wave (should ship tomorrow) - pretty much anything left after the above -
> *
> All of the Amphion Vintage no date
> ...


Thanks Chris! Best things come to those that wait....which of course is the SC no date!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thanks Chris! Best things come to those that wait....which of course is the SC no date!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: NTH arrives ! THANKS CHRIS ,*



safetypro79 said:


> THANKS AGAIN SO MUCH CHRIS......FOR DESIGNING A GREAT WATCH !
> 
> After 72 hours .........So far so good running great within 3 sec to NIST
> 
> ...


It's a custom alloy made from Adamantium and Vibranium, which we truck in special from Wakanda.

The Adamantium is workable, as long as you keep it melted down, but those damned Wakandans are tight-lipped about how to work the Vibranium, so we had to have some of their techs crash at our factory while we were doing the cases. They were the only ones allowed to work the Vibranium smelters.

We set them up on some cots in the corner, with a little fan, a hot-plate, and some Top Ramen.

I don't even want to tell you what kind of slobs they turned out to be.

I mean, how the hell do you get Ramen noodles stuck to the ceiling when it's 50 feet above the factory floor?

Disgusting...

Anyway, once the A-V alloy cools, it's coated with a reduction mix of Canadian Maple Syrup and Kentucky Bourbon. We add more or less molasses to get the color right on the black bezels, and blueberry Kool-aid mix for the blue bezels, which is a pain, because it gets everywhere, and looks like glitter - sweet, delicious, blueberry glitter.

Once the color is set, and the inserts are dry, we lume them, seal the lume in with a thick coat of Vicks Vap-o-Rub, then brush them all with a fine chamois.

(EDIT - it's stainless steel, PVD coated for the base color, then the markers are lumed, then the whole thing is sealed, then brushed. Unlike ceramic or sapphire, it can't be shattered, unless you want to spray it with liquid nitrogen and hit it with a ball peen hammer, which is neither advisable, nor covered under warranty. The internet rumor mill has it that it can be scratched just by looking at it, but all the prototypes I sent out on Whirled Tour came back looking pristine, so...the rumor-spreaders can go $h1t in their collective hats. Steel is the deal, and a date with Marisa Tomei couldn't get me to say otherwise.)


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Which watches did you get? Waiting on my notice for a SC still!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amphion Modern and Nacken blue


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome back, doc. Won't quote those posts for space reasons but can't wait to see that adamantium maple bezel. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Got my notice for Amphion modern and Oberon...should be here in a couple of days..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

What are you? Wolverine?



accidentalsuccess said:


> Welcome back, doc. Won't quote those posts for space reasons but can't wait to see that adamantium maple bezel.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## appophylite (Jan 11, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> What are you? Wolverine?


That would explain the adamantium but Wolverine ain't got no vibranium!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> It seems about half of the orders which were waiting on inventory to be received by the warehouse went out today, and the other half will go out tomorrow.


CORRECTION - IT SEEMS THAT UNLESS YOU ASKED US TO HOLD YOUR ORDER, AND EXCEPT FOR ORDERS RECEIVED TODAY, ALL ORDERS HAVE NOW BEEN SHIPPED, AND IT JUST TOOK A WHILE FOR THE STATUS TO BE UPDATED.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> CORRECTION - IT SEEMS THAT UNLESS YOU ASKED US TO HOLD YOUR ORDER, AND EXCEPT FOR ORDERS RECEIVED TODAY, ALL ORDERS HAVE NOW BEEN SHIPPED, AND IT JUST TOOK A WHILE FOR THE STATUS TO BE UPDATED.


Thanks! Just got an email with a tracking number link that doesn't work. It's not actually a link that goes anywhere. I emailed back asking what's up. Thanks again.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DocJekl said:


> Thanks! Just got an email with a tracking number link that doesn't work. It's not actually a link that goes anywhere. I emailed back asking what's up. Thanks again.


Do me a favor. Wait for the other email, the one our warehouse will send out, or look for it, in the event you've already received it, and it's stuck in your spam filters.

The emails from our website may not have live tracking links. The ones from the warehouse have the complete shipping info.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This is the email you're looking for:









That's the one with the live tracking links, the details of what was shipped, where it was shipped, and my stern admonition to inspect your watch for anything amiss before you wear it.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

My order status has been updated to SHIPPED!!!!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Great morning surprise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Great morning surprise!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! Looks like I'm getting set for Wed delivery.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Great morning surprise!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First for me, but it cried out for a response. That's what she said....


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Mine have started their cross-border journey. Woohooo.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

SHIPPED at last. And not in the other weird sense that exists in the pop-cuture crazy parts of the internet. Only in the great sense that a Blue Nacken is on my way, phew!


----------



## sinistralogy (May 8, 2015)

After taking more than 30 minutes trying to take out the spring bars (hint: use both ends of the drilled lugs), I have reached a hurdle.

i.imgur.com/vFnf8Ww.jpg

The spring bars doesn't really fit into the Royal Blue strap that I bought along with the watch (nevermind it was of a different colour that I ordered). The hole for the strap and the spring bars both measure 2mm in diameter. Fellow buyers of the strap, you may want to take note.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

sinistralogy said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of rubber straps are a tight fit. Try wetting the ends and pressing down on a hard surface.


----------



## sinistralogy (May 8, 2015)

taike said:


> A lot of rubber straps are a tight fit. Try wetting the ends and pressing down on a hard surface.


i.imgur.com/S8yjjtI.jpg

I did manage to use a plier to force the spring bar in, but I am not comfortable with putting it on the watch, as it is reminiscent to what happened with my Seiko Monster: fat spring bar, forcibly fitted into rubber strap and watch drops from my wrist because the springy portion of the spring bar could not feed into the lug hole securely.

To be safe, I will put on a NATO strap instead.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sinistralogy said:


> After taking more than 30 minutes trying to take out the spring bars (hint: use both ends of the drilled lugs), I have reached a hurdle.
> 
> i.imgur.com/vFnf8Ww.jpg
> 
> The spring bars doesn't really fit into the Royal Blue strap that I bought along with the watch (nevermind it was of a different colour that I ordered). The hole for the strap and the spring bars both measure 2mm in diameter. Fellow buyers of the strap, you may want to take note.


According to our records, you ordered the Royal Blue strap, and you were shipped the Royal Blue strap.

Did the label on your strap say Royal Blue?

This is the color you ordered:










EDIT - sorry, I didn't mean to sound argumentative.

What I meant to imply, but likely should have said, is that if we made a mistake, let us know, and we'll sort it out.

All I can do here is look at the order record and shipping record to make sure the product SKUs match, but that doesn't mean we didn't mistakenly pack the wrong color strap for shipping.

If you got the Royal Blue strap, that is the one you ordered. If you got some other color, then we sent the wrong strap, which seems unlikely, knowing what I do about how they were labeled and sent to the warehouse, but it certainly is possible, and if it happened, I want to get to the bottom of how it happened, so the mistake isn't repeated.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Some people should not be allowed to use tools! You've been given sound advice about wetting the ends and gently working the spring bar through the strap until it is fully seated (both bar ends protruding equal length from opposite ends). If you do this, you should have zero problem aside from any possible colorblindness!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Please, please...just go into your strap box and grab a pair of more narrow spring bars! Granted, they're not as snug or buff as the thicker ones, but that fraction of a millimeter that gives you will give you the space you need between the strap and the watch case.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Not to derail here but can someone please post side by sides of the Oberon vs Scorpene?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sure, here you go:

Janis Trading Company


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

hwa said:


> Sure, here you go:
> 
> Janis Trading Company


LOL!!! 

Got the notification.
Can't wait for the SC to arrive.
In the meantime, just ordered a few NATOS.
Hopefully they all match and look good with it. Calling it! I'm thinking that ANYTHING "sand" color will kick major ass with that tasty dial! 

Thanks!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

hwa said:


> Sure, here you go:
> 
> Janis Trading Company


Now that was an "obvious" answer dontchathink?


----------



## sinistralogy (May 8, 2015)

docvail said:


> According to our records, you ordered the Royal Blue strap, and you were shipped the Royal Blue strap.
> 
> Did the label on your strap say Royal Blue?
> 
> ...


My mistake. I should have typed _Navy _Blue instead of Royal Blue on my original post. Sometimes what comes out from the mouth(or in this case, my hands) does not match what is originally intended in the head..

i.imgur.com/FfQwX4a.jpg


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sinistralogy said:


> My mistake. I should have typed _Navy _Blue instead of Royal Blue on my original post. Sometimes what comes out from the mouth(or in this case, my hands) does not match what is originally intended in the head..
> 
> i.imgur.com/FfQwX4a.jpg


Just so we're clear, are you saying we sent you a Navy Blue strap by mistake, or you meant to order the Navy Blue, but ordered the Royal Blue by mistake?

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## sinistralogy (May 8, 2015)

docvail said:


> Just so we're clear, are you saying we sent you a Navy Blue strap by mistake, or you meant to order the Navy Blue, but ordered the Royal Blue by mistake?
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


The former.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sinistralogy said:


> The former.


Do me a favor, please. Email me a pic of the product SKU label that came with the strap, if you still have it, and a pic of the strap, so I can see what color it is, and if it's the wrong color, I'll send you the right one.

My wife and I labeled all the straps, making sure we kept the colors separated, and boxed them all together by color. We sent out a lot of straps with the subs, but this is the first anyone's told me they got the wrong one.

If the warehouse sent you the wrong color, they're still showing the right numbers in inventory, so I need to figure out what's going on, and correct whatever mistakes have been made.

If the SKU label says Royal Blue, has the SKU number as ST-20-NRRB, and the color is a lighter blue, that's the strap you ordered with your watch.

If it's a darker color, and the label says ST-20-NRNB, then we sent you the wrong strap, I'll send you the right one, and you can keep that one with my compliments.

If it's the right label, but it's the "wrong" color, either we mis-labeled that strap (and I'll blame my wife because she doesn't read the forum), or you ordered Royal Blue by mistake, thinking it was darker, but that's the color it is, and we did in fact send you the one you ordered, it just wasn't the one you thought you ordered.

Just send me some pics of what you got so I can straighten this out. If you respond to any of the email updates or shipping notification, I'll get the message.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

docvail said:


> Do me a favor, please. Email me a pic of the product SKU label that came with the strap, if you still have it, and a pic of the strap, so I can see what color it is, and if it's the wrong color, I'll send you the right one.
> 
> My wife and I labeled all the straps, making sure we kept the colors separated, and boxed them all together by color. We sent out a lot of straps with the subs, but this is the first anyone's told me they got the wrong one.
> 
> ...


Hey Doc, not sure if this will help, but here are the images he was trying to post:


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> (and I'll blame my wife because she doesn't read the forum)


Not my fault this time? Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jdto said:


> Hey Doc, not sure if this will help, but here are the images he was trying to post:


It does help. Thanks.

A-holes in the warehouse sent the wrong strap.

@sinistralogy - keep that strap. Sorry for the mix-up. I'll have the right one sent out to you ASAP. The replacement order has already been created.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Dammit, Vail. ^^ There you go again being a customer-hating jerkwad offering terrible service. SMH...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Dammit, Vail. ^^ There you go again being a customer-hating jerkwad offering terrible service. SMH...


Old habits.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

On another note, I completely forgot I'd ordered a navy strap with my Santa Cruz. That's gonna look ah-mazing.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

There's the question: will SC look better on royal or navy? Anybody try it yet?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> On another note, I completely forgot I'd ordered a navy strap with my Santa Cruz. That's gonna look ah-mazing.





hwa said:


> There's the question: will SC look better on royal or navy? Anybody try it yet?


Well, there's a guy in Singapore who'll have one strap in each color, so you know where to take your Santa Cruz to find out.

Enjoy that flight. Hope your aisle-mates keep their shoes on.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

hwa said:


> There's the question: will SC look better on royal or navy? Anybody try it yet?


I was wondering the exact same thing!!!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

hwa said:


> There's the question: will SC look better on royal or navy? Anybody try it yet?


I'll try it tomorrow when my SC arrives. ;-)


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Enough strap talk! Haha jk. But seriously, I have been wearing my nacken everyday since I sized it. 

Early impressions: extremely lightweight, looks beautiful and feels great on my wrist. I love the style of the watch, the feel of the well-built bracelet and I am enjoying the bezel and face as well. 

Thanks doc. I don't know how you can follow this up! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> Enough strap talk! Haha jk. But seriously, I have been wearing my nacken everyday since I sized it.
> 
> Early impressions: extremely lightweight, looks beautiful and feels great on my wrist. I love the style of the watch, the feel of the well-built bracelet and I am enjoying the bezel and face as well.
> 
> ...


*cough* Tropics *cough*

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

docvail said:


> *cough* Tropics *cough*
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


"Tongue in cheek" response haha.

Tropics look good so far. Need moar info and pics! Let's get the other thread to mega status.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> "Tongue in cheek" response haha.
> 
> Tropics look good so far. Need moar info and pics! Let's get the other thread to mega status.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How about we just skip all the stupid questions and stupid jokes, and I'll just shut up and take everyone's money?

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

docvail said:


> How about we just skip all the stupid questions and stupid jokes, and I'll just shut up and take everyone's money?
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


Can't take anyone's money until you give us some pre order info 

*cough cough*

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> Can't take anyone's money until you give us some pre order info
> 
> *cough cough*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


you messed up the cough order...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Paraphrasing Hyman Roth, this is the business we have chosen, stupid questions and stupid jokes and all.

So how about we skip the dancing and get to the pictures and other information? More importantly, when do preorders open?

Keep this up, you'll be bigger than U.S. Steel!



docvail said:


> How about we just skip all the stupid questions and stupid jokes, and I'll just shut up and take everyone's money?
> 
> My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## sinistralogy (May 8, 2015)

docvail said:


> @sinistralogy - keep that strap. Sorry for the mix-up. I'll have the right one sent out to you ASAP. The replacement order has already been created.


Thanks for the goodwill gesture, Doc. I am actually fine with the Navy Blue strap as I was not fussy with the colour options.

In any case, I got myself a slimmer pair of spring bars and I am really happy with the result.









This is really a gorgeous timepiece.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

I ordered a black rubber strap, but now I'm thinking I should've got a blue one to go with my SC. Hmmmm...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

sinistralogy said:


> Thanks for the goodwill gesture, Doc. I am actually fine with the Navy Blue strap as I was not fussy with the colour options.
> 
> In any case, I got myself a slimmer pair of spring bars and I am really happy with the result.
> 
> This is really a gorgeous timepiece.


FTFY


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

sinistralogy said:


> Thanks for the goodwill gesture, Doc. I am actually fine with the Navy Blue strap as I was not fussy with the colour options.
> 
> In any case, I got myself a slimmer pair of spring bars and I am really happy with the result.
> 
> This is really a gorgeous timepiece.


Cheers, and no worries. It's too late for me to stop the replacement strap from shipping, so you'll be getting it, unless it gets lost in the mail.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

@ the local post office should be there when I get home tonigt


----------



## ztinier (Jul 8, 2006)

Happy Happy
Joy Joy


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Checking in with my SC on gator:


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

hwa said:


> Checking in with my SC on gator:
> 
> View attachment 9491730


Noice 👍

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

hwa said:


> Checking in with my SC on gator:


AWESOME combo!
Enjoy!


----------



## ztinier (Jul 8, 2006)

Sized and on the wrist


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Cheers


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah, forgot about this thread.
Whipped up a leather strap for the Nacken.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Definitely a good job, Doc!


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

A few more...very classy...

























Cheers


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I've not check wus for a while as I've been super busy, but I have to say the Nackens look even better in these pics than in the original teaser pics!!

Really wish I'd got one now.

Awesome job Doc!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Right out of the box.
Haven't even set the date yet.
**** lume is killer.
Thanks Doc. Well done.


























Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Mine have been sent for further processing (ie. the customs guys are ogling them).


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

The problem with having your watches delivered to work? When they are scheduled for delivery today and you have to leave in 10 minutes and they STILL aren't here! C'mon!!!!!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sick lume is right!









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I see a lot of offers for trades for other versions of the NTH subs. I suppose I'm fortunate in that I'm satisfied with the Oberon and the Nacken modern that I ordered.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Received my Nacken Modern here in Canada today. Great watch, high quality, super svelte, works great on my piddly wrists. Little bit of rotor noise now and again but that might settle over time.

Here it is on a C&B chevlon:










I'm very excited as this is my first 'Doc' watch. Probably won't be the last, that Champagne Antilles is a real looker. Congrats on the success with the subs, Doc!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

canuck1977 said:


> Received my Nacken Modern here in Canada today. Great watch, high quality, super svelte, works great on my piddly wrists. Little bit of rotor noise now and again but that might settle over time.
> 
> Here it is on a C&B chevlon:
> 
> ...


Yummy chocolaty 😋 strap! Nice combo!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> Received my Nacken Modern here in Canada today. Great watch, high quality, super svelte, works great on my piddly wrists. Little bit of rotor noise now and again but that might settle over time.
> 
> I'm very excited as this is my first 'Doc' watch. Probably won't be the last, that Champagne Antilles is a real looker. Congrats on the success with the subs, Doc!


Thanks, Mike!

I just now connected your WUS user name with your IG name and real name.

Your WUS avatar makes you look older than the avatar you used to use on IG.

#BigDataFTW


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> I see a lot of offers for trades for other versions of the NTH subs. I suppose I'm fortunate in that I'm satisfied with the Oberon and the Nacken modern that I ordered.


where are you seeing all of that? I've seen a total of two, one of them mine.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I misread the ads on WatchRecon; A lot of them mention Janis TRADING. You are one of two that I see, yes.



hwa said:


> where are you seeing all of that? I've seen a total of two, one of them mine.


EDIT: And a third one just now...


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

They're here. Only got a glance at them before fatherly duties called. Hopefully she'll fall asleep quickly so I can get them sized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Enjoying my Näcken Modern on the Marine Nationale parachute strap today.



















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Great size and thickness! Got it sized easily and am happy with the quality.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Do me a favor, please. Email me a pic of the product SKU label that came with the strap, if you still have it, and a pic of the strap, so I can see what color it is, and if it's the wrong color, I'll send you the right one.
> 
> My wife and I labeled all the straps, making sure we kept the colors separated, and boxed them all together by color. We sent out a lot of straps with the subs, but this is the first anyone's told me they got the wrong one.
> 
> ...


And if the brown laces on the black shoes are labeled green, and the blue laces are on the black shoes labeled orange, then switch the brown to the black and the blue to the brown, and send the brown/black combo back for exchange for the green/grey combo, such that when you receive the new set you can follow up by returning the blue/brown combo for the orange laces on the green shoes, unless the green laces were labeled orange and got put on the wrong pair of shoes.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Great size and thickness! Got it sized easily and am happy with the quality.


That's what SHE said!!

OH!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

SC-ND

Pics on temporary perlon, until I size the bracelet

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmcnal (Aug 5, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> SC-ND
> 
> Pics on temporary perlon, until I size the bracelet
> 
> ...


Looks even better than when I loved it on the website! Congrats!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Lights out in the parking garage? My Santa Cruz scoffs.

Good day to wear a 300M diver to work, though. #DCdeluge


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

FedEx out for delivery!!! 🚚😁

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

This bezel on the SC is a bit of a chameleon

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

On my way to work where my three NTH's are sitting on my desk waiting for my wrist!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> On my way to work where my three NTH's are sitting on my desk waiting for my wrist!


Mine us showing up later but I can't leave the wrist nekkid lol. I thought about it though!?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol, it was short lived. I knew this would be on the wrist the minute I walked in!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> FedEx out for delivery!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Same for me. 5:00 can't get here soon enough!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Congrats again Doc, these are really great watches!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Same for me. 5:00 can't get here soon enough!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Delivered at/in mailbox for me.

*Cough**cough* I believe I'm coming down with something. Should probably leave so I don't contaminate anyone in the office.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

In like Flynn!

















Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Delivered at/in mailbox for me.
> 
> *Cough**cough* I believe I'm coming down with something. Should probably leave so I don't contaminate anyone in the office.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Naturally, I get a call from a vendor that wants to meet at 4:00... She'd better be prepared to make a quick pitch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Naturally, I get a call from a vendor that wants to meet at 4:00... She'd better be prepared to make a quick pitch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely feel your pain. Someone scheduled me a meeting from 3-5. Boo...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm just gonna leave these here.





































Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ great shots as always!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Great work Chris. It was well worth the wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Completely feel your pain. Someone scheduled me a meeting from 3-5. Boo...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Two hour meetings should be outlawed.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> ^ great shots as always!


Too kind as always 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jonathanp77 said:


> I'm just gonna leave these here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome shots!

And I really should have ordered me an Oberon too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

- from Agnes, with love


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I really wish I had camera skills


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

hawkeye86 said:


> I really wish I had camera skills
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude you have an iPhone and thats half the battle! 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Awsome shots!
> 
> And I really should have ordered me an Oberon too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thinking the same now!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Awsome shots!
> 
> And I really should have ordered me an Oberon too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





the_watchier said:


> Thinking the same now!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Me too.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

mralastor said:


> - from Agnes, with love


Great shot. I bought the same model. 
Stupid question:
Why the index on the 40? I see that a lot.
Seriously, I really don't get it, this is a real question.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Great size and thickness! Got it sized easily and am happy with the quality.


Bow tie FTW!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Leekster said:


> Great shot. I bought the same model.
> Stupid question:
> Why the index on the 40? I see that a lot.
> Seriously, I really don't get it, this is a real question.
> ...


I play with my bezel all day long, it doesn't stay there

- from Agnes, with love


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

mralastor said:


> I play with my bezel all day long, it doesn't stay there
> 
> - from Agnes, with love


Cool. Thanks.
Wasn't trying to put you on the spot. I just have a curious mind. Thought maybe I was missing something.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks like we reached 600 pages on this thread!
Looks like it is time for Doc to have another giveaway to celebrate...( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## icenian (Feb 6, 2016)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Two hour meetings should be outlawed.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


How else do you expect managers to fill their days?

Sent from my B15Q using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

mralastor said:


> I play with my bezel all day long, it doesn't stay there
> 
> - from Agnes, with love


Bezel play so good can't help yourself keep playing with it? 

i type butter on my phone.. sometimes.. most of the times.. probably..


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

domoon said:


> Bezel play so good can't help yourself keep playing with it?
> 
> i type butter on my phone.. sometimes.. most of the times.. probably..


She tight as a drum

- from Agnes, with love


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

Nacken Modern brightening up an otherwise dreary rainy day in NY









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Haven't gotten the Oberon sized yet since I did not actually have the size screwdriver I thought I did. But I did slap the Amphion Modern on the rubber strap so I could wear it today.

Checking in from Queens and Midtown.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tan is a good color. I wonder what it's soup resistance rating is?


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Tan is a good color. I wonder what it's soup resistance rating is?


On the watch? Probably pretty good. The leather...not so much.


----------



## cxg231 (Apr 16, 2013)

Got a new rear (anti) sway bar for my "fun car"...I was so excited to get home and wrench that I forgot I was wearing my new Oberon...oh well, it's a "tool watch" right?

IMG_7570.JPG by cxg231, on Flickr


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

my blue nacken has been on the wrist since Wed. +9 spd. All of us have seen the impeccable design of these watches but the thin profile really, really takes the cake. Easily fits under the cuff. Bravo!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll put my kraken plus Naken here as well...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Tan is a good color. I wonder what it's soup resistance rating is?


What strap is that looks great

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> I'll put my kraken plus Naken here as well...


Good to see Glen checking in with his semi-annual joke! See ya' next year!


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

The Oberon is really an all occasion watch. Meetings to morning tea parties:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

On the road(plane) again....










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> Tan is a good color. I wonder what it's soup resistance rating is?


300m.

Always glad to help.

Ric


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Am soccer dad action!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Adding my Saturday morning daddy duty pic







My watch says 31st instead of the 1st. I think it's defective. Time to send doc 23 emails about this issue.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Those pictures of the Santa Cruz are great. That is a fine looking watch.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

macosie said:


> Those pictures of the Santa Cruz are great. That is a fine looking watch.


Yes it is...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Oberon on a rainy day.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Some thoughts I shared in the other thread.

I really like the Oberon. I understand that some of you may hesitate over the Mercedes hands. To me, however, this is not "just" another homage. I think Chris has made it sufficiently different from the other prevalent homages. There's enough thought and differences to put an unique spin on the subject. 

This is one is a keeper. 

I am am still in the fence regarding the Nacken modern that I have. I resized the bracelet and have gotten the leather strap that I ordered. I have not yet worn it with any length of time to give it a firm opinion. Maybe I'm on the fence since I have something similar-- the Tudor Black Bay Blue. One advantage is that the Nacken has a date. Anyway will try it this coming week once I manage to pry off the Oberon off my wrist.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Some thoughts I shared in the other thread.
> 
> I really like the Oberon. I understand that some of you may hesitate over the Mercedes hands. To me, however, this is not "just" another homage. I think Chris has made it sufficiently different from the other prevalent homages. There's enough thought and differences to put an unique spin on the subject.
> 
> ...


I get this sentiment. I'm very into the Oberon. Still kind of on the fence about the Amphion especially having seen some "real world" shots of the Nacken Blue, which was to be my original #2. I think I was worried it would be too blue or the dial would be an odd texture or something so I played it safe.

This is like ordering a steak salad at a restaurant and then the waiter plops the ribeye down at the person sitting next to you. Your food is delicious, but you keep looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

The Amphion Modern is even better than I imagined. It's very well executed. I really like how thin it is. The dial and overall look is subtle yet sophisticated. I haven't worn anything else since I got it. I haven't even tried out the bracelet. It's on a black NATO and looks so good that way that I don't want to change. 

Another random thought, the bezel of the Santa Cruz looks like it will morph to any color of blue imaginable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Orange Cruzsh anyone?



















This guy is living on his bracelet. Such a clean look, I love it.










Cousins










Haven't figured out the right shoes for this guy yet




























Btw the sh!take shrooms doc used for these must have been ripe!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

Torch!










- from Agnes, with love


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Optical illusion or are the 3 6 9 12 markers out of alignment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep. The lume is tasty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

I will have to say, these beauties are lovely!! ❤

I am still waiting here in the great white north!! It looks like I will have to wait til mid week next.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm glad I waited until the last minute before I put the vacation hold on my FedEx. It slid in yesterday just in time to pack. Didn't have a chance to resize the bracelet...but I like NATO better for extended wear anyway...gives you more colorways to go from one day to the next!

Cheers! My wife likes it too. Must be a winner!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Those Santa Cruz pictures are delicious. I stayed away from it because I have the CW C60 trident pro in 38mm and that has a white dial, but I can tell the Santa Cruz is going to become very well sought after. Excellent execution, very thin, gorgeous. It'll probably become my Moby Dick or Unicorn or whatever the thing is.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

canuck1977 said:


> Those Santa Cruz pictures are delicious. I stayed away from it because I have the CW C60 trident pro in 38mm and that has a white dial, but I can tell the Santa Cruz is going to become very well sought after. Excellent execution, very thin, gorgeous. It'll probably become my Moby Dick or Unicorn or whatever the thing is.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Got bored and embodied this watch as a work of art.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ Love doing that on Prisma.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

This morning I discovered two things. Firstly, quartz watches have these things called "batteries" that can run out at the most inopportune times, and secondly, I can do a strap change on my Nacken in about 30 seconds. So it's on a Bond Nato and ready to go hiking, since my other "rugged" "outdoorsy" watches are worth exactly squat this morning.

I could be a convert of the drilled lugs. Mhmmm yummy.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Wore the Oberon while moving furniture this morning. Took a good whack or two on the process. Not a mark on it anywhere. 

Also took it off my wrist to show to the guy who was helping me. He glanced at it, didn't take it from my hand to look at it, made no comment. 

Non WIS people are all Philistines.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Alden said:


> Non WIS people are all Philistines.


That's the flippin' truth!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Alden said:


> Wore the Oberon while moving furniture this morning. Took a good whack or two on the process. Not a mark on it anywhere.
> 
> Also took it off my wrist to show to the guy who was helping me. He glanced at it, didn't take it from my hand to look at it, made no comment.
> 
> Non WIS people are all Philistines.


A moving story about a guy who couldn't stop whacking it. No wonder he declined to take it from your hand.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally put on a strap on my Nacken. I just enjoy seeing spring bars launching in the middle of the room. Fortunately I was able to locate the errant missile in short order.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Wuuuuut?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Santa Cruz on a freshly, dremel-sized mesh!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

taike said:


> A moving story about a guy who couldn't stop whacking it. No wonder he declined to take it from your hand.


Legit LOL.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

CMFord said:


> Santa Cruz on a freshly, dremel-sized mesh!
> 
> View attachment 9532994


My watch cant talk, but if it could...










... it would say something about a freshly dremeled mesh, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Action Nacken.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

As I said in the pic thread -

You heard it here first. There is NO WAY these are the only ones he'll be making. There will be other runs, and they'll be a mainstay of Janis Trading for as long as it exists. They are just too good. They check too many boxes.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

ConfusedOne said:


> Got bored and embodied this watch as a work of art.
> View attachment 9527850


Is your skin ok?


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

For the bracelet, what is the recommended screwdriver size for the link screws? So as to avoid damage to the
screw head or stripping.


Sent from my SM-N930P using Tapatalk


----------



## heyitsthatguy (Sep 18, 2015)

> For the bracelet, what is the recommended screwdriver size for the link screws?


I'm not 100% sure it's the "right" size, but I bought a 1.2mm size screwdriver and it seems about right. I had eyeballed the screw pin size with a small ruler prior to ordering it.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

@Andrew and CMFord,

Which mesh is that? Looks great, might need to pick one up for my SC too! For a few other watches laying around for that matter!


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

It's this one and it's really comfortable. Thanks to dmjonez for pointing me to it and for the advice on sizing!



kendalw3 said:


> @Andrew and CMFord,
> 
> Which mesh is that? Looks great, might need to pick one up for my SC too! For a few other watches laying around for that matter!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

CMFord said:


> It's this one and it's really comfortable. Thanks to dmjonez for pointing me to it and for the advice on sizing!


It has the added benefit of a flat side and a round side, which to me is an improvement over a certain $100 offered by a popular seller, which offers flattened links only. I much prefer the rounded side, as pictured.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

CMFord said:


> It's this one and it's really comfortable. Thanks to dmjonez for pointing me to it and for the advice on sizing!





hwa said:


> It has the added benefit of a flat side and a round side, which to me is an improvement over a certain $100 offered by a popular seller, which offers flattened links only. I much prefer the rounded side, as pictured.


Dremeled mesh day. Flat side out...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

CMFord said:


> It's this one and it's really comfortable. Thanks to dmjonez for pointing me to it and for the advice on sizing!


unfortunately the link isn't working for me

is it the Ritchie shark mesh found on Amazon? Approx $21 usd?


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

That is the one, apologies for botching the link somehow.



kendalw3 said:


> unfortunately the link isn't working for me
> 
> is it the Ritchie shark mesh found on Amazon? Approx $21 usd?


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

CMFord said:


> That is the one, apologies for botching the link somehow.


Thanks!

It may be because I am overseas right now... who knows...

But I've got the right info now, so that works!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been wanting to post about my Scorpène but it's been crazy at work.

First, I have to say now I finally know why doc's watches have been so well received, now that I own one. I joined WUS too late and missed out on owning a Spork. It's been bugging me for the longest time. That's one reason the Scorpène attracted me subconsciously perhaps. I do like these sort of dials.

And the Rubber B for the Sea-Dweller 4000 fits pretty well on the Scorpène, for those who were wondering.



There aren't much about the NTH Subs that haven't already been said. The overall build quality is excellent. The lume is impressive as hell, the bezel action must be the best I've had so far on all of my watches. The contours, the finishing, all so alluring. The thinness is refreshing for a sub. The date window is so subtle I don't notice it unless I'm looking for it. And a whole lot more.

I can only imagine the amount of time and effort spent getting these watches made exactly as doc intended and at this price (and ahead of scheduled delivery, to boot).

Thanks doc, I really enjoy this one. Cheers!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy to see you all enjoying them so much.

Thank you all for all the kind words!














(Please pre-order the Tropics.)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Still cannot pry my Oberon off my wrist. It's that good.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Still cannot pry my Oberon off my wrist. It's that good.


Word.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't know if it's been directly acknowledged or mentioned recently, but these were supposed to be delivered by the end of October. Here we are, the first few days if Oct, and there are people who've been wearing theirs for almost 2 weeks. Kuddos to Chris for over delivering! That's how you do it!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

docvail said:


> Happy to see you all enjoying them so much.
> 
> Thank you all for all the kind words!
> 
> (Please pre-order the Tropics.)


Somehow, I have a feeling selling the Tropics isn't going to be a problem. They're some really nice looking watches and the Subs are well liked as well reviewed. The biggest issue is restocking the watch fund in time for the preorder. Where's that blood bank again?


----------



## icenian (Feb 6, 2016)

By George, one would appear at last to have acquired leave to load up a photographic image


----------



## icenian (Feb 6, 2016)

icenian said:


> By George, one would appear at last to have acquired leave to load up a photographic image


The portable telephone leaves much to be desired with regard to photography, for which, my apologies.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

icenian said:


> By George, one would appear at last to have acquired leave to load up a photographic image





icenian said:


> The portable telephone leaves much to be desired with regard to photography, for which, my apologies.


That's alright, cool jeans


----------



## icenian (Feb 6, 2016)

Iliyan said:


> That's alright, cool jeans


The serge de Nîmes breeches are tolerably warm, I may assure you.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> That's alright, cool jeans


What shade of blue would you say that is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> What shade of blue would you say that is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea, the website where he bought them from did not describe the color well so I can't know without the verbal description.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It is an inconvenient truth that the NTH subs punch well above their weight.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Still waiting for the nacken modern and SC.. now it is held at AUS customs. Looks like I will be hit with a customs charge. 😣

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> It is an inconvenient truth that the NTH subs punch well above their weight.












Is this that movie about how sub homages are destroying the environment?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This hobby of ours doesn't come without a cost. <g>



Alden said:


> Is this that movie about how sub homages are destroying the environment?


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Nothing like waiting

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Still cannot pry my Oberon off my wrist. It's that good.


Stop with the Oberon's already will ya. You guys are killing me. My watch fund can't take another big hit right now. It would be best if I just didn't see these.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Stop with the Oberon's already will ya. You guys are killing me. My watch fund can't take another big hit right now. It would be best if I just didn't see these.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk






























Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Overpass lume shot on my lunch break. You're welcome!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Alden said:


> Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


You, sir, are pure, unadulterated evil. The Devil incarnate. Lucifer. Beelzebub. Why dost thou tempt me thus?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Is it common to hear the rotor wobbles inside the case? The NH35 in my Commander is very quiet so just want to make sure that the wobble is a common characteristic of the Miyota.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Is it common to hear the rotor wobbles inside the case? The NH35 in my Commander is very quiet so just want to make sure that the wobble is a common characteristic of the Miyota.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All my Miyota's seiously wobble loudly

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Is it common to hear the rotor wobbles inside the case? The NH35 in my Commander is very quiet so just want to make sure that the wobble is a common characteristic of the Miyota.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Miyota rotors only wind in one direction and free spin in the other. I think that's the wobble sound.


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> Is it common to hear the rotor wobbles inside the case? The NH35 in my Commander is very quiet so just want to make sure that the wobble is a common characteristic of the Miyota.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my fourth 9015 and they are noisier than my ETA's. They make up for it by probably having a more robust hand-wind mechanism and, in my experience, being very accurate. My Oberon is going on it's sixth day, worn all the time, even to bed and it's now 7 seconds slow. It was 5 seconds fast after 4 days, but I left it unworn yesterday for about 12 hours because I was doing work outside and I didn't want to scratch it. It obviously lost some time resting crown up. A 12 hour check today shows 1 second down, so it seems to be settling around minus 2 seconds in 24 hours. I think that's excellent.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I have several Miyotas and also several DG2813's (Chinese Miyota clones) and they are all noisy.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> You, sir, are pure, unadulterated evil. The Devil incarnate. Lucifer. Beelzebub. Why dost thou tempt me thus?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Muhahahaha.... my work here is done.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

hwa said:


> What shade of blue would you say that is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These shades.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Stop with the Oberon's already will ya. You guys are killing me. My watch fund can't take another big hit right now. It would be best if I just didn't see these.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk












Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I apologize if this is common knowledge and my searches haven't been fruitful. Is NTH an acronym? Or is it a play on "nth" as in nth degree?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Lee_K said:


> I apologize if this is common knowledge and my searches haven't been fruitful. Is NTH an acronym? Or is it a play on "nth" as in nth degree?


Yes to both.

The acronym is Nod To History, BTW.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jonathanp77 said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


I see that you are one of the Devil's servants. What shall I call you, demon?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Yes to both.
> 
> The acronym is Nod To History, BTW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I see that you are one of the Devil's servants. What shall I call you, demon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's Mr. Demon to you ?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jonathanp77 said:


> That's Mr. Demon to you ?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


Okay. Mister it is.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

I've worn the Nacken for a spell, the Oberon for 3 days and now this....this is my favorite. Gorgeous watch!!!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I've worn the Nacken for a spell, the Oberon for 3 days and now this....ths is my favorite. Gorgeous watch!!!


Please don't rub my decision in my face, :-x lol.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I've worn the Nacken for a spell, the Oberon for 3 days and now this....ths is my favorite. Gorgeous watch!!!


Wow, Bill. That's actually somewhat in focus. Good job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Customs finally released mine yesterday. Canada Post has it...somewhere. Their "expected delivery" says today, but I suspect that's not gonna happen this late in the day. Tomorrow, I suppose.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Please don't rub my decision in my face, :-x lol.


Ha! Now that was good......inside story folks, nothing to see here.....


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

jonathanp77 said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


A nice shot with a nice outfit does not make up for the evil of yet another gorgeous shot of the Oberon.
I'm actually in a tragically similar position with lifetrekker. We both got the Nacken Modern and passed on the Oberon for various reasons.
Is non-buyer's remorse a thing?
Probably as I had a chance to get both the Nacken and Oberon at the lowest price tiers...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

jdto said:


> Customs finally released mine yesterday. Canada Post has it...somewhere. Their "expected delivery" says today, but I suspect that's not gonna happen this late in the day. Tomorrow, I suppose.


Hey, mine too! Must have been on the same plane/batch. Here's hoping ours sailed right through without getting dinged for taxes and duty. Mine's been stuck at customers since last Wednesday so hopefully they just let it pass through to clear the backlog.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry about the taxes and/or customs to all the non-USA people. I did what I could to minimize those costs for you, and minimize the odds you'd get whacked at all.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

No need to apologize Doc, just part of international E-commerce for some of us here. Appreciate you shipping non-US packages through USPS though cos the others like FedEx/UPS will definitely charge taxes/duty PLUS their own ransom...I mean brokerage...fees. At least with USPS it may be hit or miss via Canada Post. Cheers.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jdto said:


> Customs finally released mine yesterday. Canada Post has it...somewhere. Their "expected delivery" says today, but I suspect that's not gonna happen this late in the day. Tomorrow, I suppose.


Mine arrived today (Toronto), good news there were no customs at all. Hope you are as fortunate as me.
Good luck








It is worth the wait buddy!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

No filters..... 100% class watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

docvail said:


> Sorry about the taxes and/or customs to all the non-USA people. I did what I could to minimize those costs for you, and minimize the odds you'd get whacked at all.


'T ain't yo fault, Doc. The UK Gov is doing its level best to grind us proles into penniless greasy mush.

(There I go again, doh)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> I've worn the Nacken for a spell, the Oberon for 3 days and now this....this is my favorite. Gorgeous watch!!!


Hmm. Methinks it may have something to do with an American football team with certain colors.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

docvail said:


> Sorry about the taxes and/or customs to all the non-USA people. I did what I could to minimize those costs for you, and minimize the odds you'd get whacked at all.


Now worries doc. You did what you could do the best within your limits. In my case the declared value was just over $1000 AUD and our efficient customs have sent me a letter to submit a declaration. So I had to declare the actual amount paid. Now waiting for the payment advice. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> 'T ain't yo fault, Doc. The UK Gov is doing its level best to grind us proles into penniless greasy mush.
> 
> (There I go again, doh)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it makes you feel any better, the UK took a large chunk of flesh off of me when I sent some inventory to be stored in a warehouse there earlier this year.

My warehouse here in the USA took it upon themselves to submit a commercial invoice to DHL, despite the fact I'd already provided my own invoice, showing my costs. The one my warehouse provided was for a higher value, naturally, as that's the value used when shipping to customers. DHL opted to ignore my invoice in favor of the erroneous one my warehouse provided, which caused the UK to demand $2100 more than I was expecting to pay.

That was back in May. I'm still fighting with DHL, my warehouse, and UK customs over the affair.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

docvail said:


> If it makes you feel any better


Oddly enough, even tho I am a giant a$$hole, seeing a friend screwed over, doesn't make me feel better. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> Oddly enough, even tho I am a giant a$$hole, seeing a friend screwed over, doesn't make me feel better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're a better friend than I am.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

With a collection I own a degauser 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MikeCfromLI said:


> With a collection I own a degauser
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Non sequitur FTW!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

docvail said:


> Non sequitur FTW!


Just suggesting anyone with a fleet of watches should have one...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Just suggesting anyone with a fleet of watches should have one...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


First, bonus points for sneaking "fleet" in there
Second, I firmly believe you own one simply because you refused to get rid of one after magnetic tape storage and CRTs went out of style. ;-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Just suggesting anyone with a fleet of watches should have one...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The suggestion shows your heart is in the right place.

The fact that it doesn't follow from anything previously said here recently suggests you either meant to post it in a different thread, or you just thought the thread needed a non sequitur bomb, and if so, that's cool.

Nothing wrong with a good non sequitur every so often.

Keeps people on their toes. Ain't that right, Jonathan?






I wonder if that kid is old enough to need a job yet. I'd like to make him my VP of Emails.

"Hello, Janis Trading, I like your watches, and have a bunch of questions I want to ask you..."

Jonathan: "Cheeseburger, astroturf, rocketship."

"....?"


----------



## icenian (Feb 6, 2016)

36 hours and precisely +/- 0s.

One is very much chuffed.

Sent from my B15Q using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

icenian said:


> 36 hours and precisely +/- 0s.
> 
> One is very much chuffed.
> 
> Sent from my B15Q using Tapatalk


How's Two feel about it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icenian (Feb 6, 2016)

hwa said:


> How's Two feel about it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir would appear to be unfamiliar with the impersonal pronoun.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

hwa said:


> How's Two feel about it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I two am chuffed.

(But I'm getting some ointment to help with that.)


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

icenian said:


> Sir would appear to be unfamiliar with the impersonal pronoun.


Next time, try to sneak a "royal we" in there... totally amps up the grey poupon factor.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

icenian said:


> Sir would appear to be unfamiliar with the impersonal pronoun.


That's one['s] narrative. My narrative is that self-referential indefinite pronouns are worse than cucumbers and cats. We can agree, however, that the NTH Subs are chuff-inducing!


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Slant said:


> Hey, mine too! Must have been on the same plane/batch. Here's hoping ours sailed right through without getting dinged for taxes and duty. Mine's been stuck at customers since last Wednesday so hopefully they just let it pass through to clear the backlog.


I would imagine so. Mine is now listed as out for delivery. My fingers are crossed for no ding from Canada Post, but I am not overly optimistic.



docvail said:


> Sorry about the taxes and/or customs to all the non-USA people. I did what I could to minimize those costs for you, and minimize the odds you'd get whacked at all.


Not your fault. We live in a world that has walls and those walls have to be paid for by bureaucrats who collect taxes and duties. Who's gonna do it, son, you? Or something like that...



Slant said:


> No need to apologize Doc, just part of international E-commerce for some of us here. Appreciate you shipping non-US packages through USPS though cos the others like FedEx/UPS will definitely charge taxes/duty PLUS their own ransom...I mean brokerage...fees. At least with USPS it may be hit or miss via Canada Post. Cheers.


Indeed, postal services are always the way to go over the couriers, although if you open an account with FedEx, you can have taxes and duties charged to that account and avoid brokerage fees in that way.



the_watchier said:


> Mine arrived today (Toronto), good news there were no customs at all. Hope you are as fortunate as me.
> Good luck
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm excited to receive my threesome today. Just don't tell my wife!


----------



## icenian (Feb 6, 2016)

hwa said:


> That's one['s] narrative. My narrative is that self-referential indefinite pronouns are worse than cucumbers and cats. We can agree, however, that the NTH Subs are chuff-inducing!


One has never been chuffed with a cucumber

Sent from my B15Q using Tapatalk


----------



## icenian (Feb 6, 2016)

And we prefer corgis to cats. 

Sent from my B15Q using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

icenian said:


> And we prefer corgis to cats.
> 
> Sent from my B15Q using Tapatalk


Sir, we salute your efforts. Bravo!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one had to look up "chuffed". Not heard that word used before.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

icenian said:


> And we prefer corgis to cats.
> 
> Sent from my B15Q using Tapatalk


Especially with grey poupon


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

taike said:


> Especially with grey poupon


Was about to say you went a step too far, then I remembered which thread this is.


----------



## icenian (Feb 6, 2016)

taike said:


> Especially with grey poupon


One feels corgi is sufficiently gamey to bear a good English mustard, though allowances may be made for those of a less robust temperament (small children, perhaps) for whom the Dijon fare may be more palatable.

For cats one prefers to "slum it" with one of the populist condiments such as "HP Sauce", which can be frightfully jolly on occasion, particularly with "a jar".


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

A man has received his watches. A man is pleased. A man only had to pay GST ($88 on three watches is pretty good).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

jdto said:


> A man has received his watches. A man is pleased. A man only had to pay GST ($88 on three watches is pretty good).


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I knew this man sounded familiar and I just couldnt put my finger on it. Thanks for putting a name (forgot he has no name) to the face. LOL.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Doc gave an interview to my friend Patrick Kansa the other day - https://www.wristwatchreview.com/2016/10/05/interview-with-a-watch-maker-chris-vail/ - I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

vmarks said:


> Doc gave an interview to my friend Patrick Kansa the other day - https://www.wristwatchreview.com/2016/10/05/interview-with-a-watch-maker-chris-vail/ - I enjoyed reading it.


Only interested if its a video interview that includes some dance scenes.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yay for a Prisma selfie.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't know that I can get Doc to dance on video.

Will try for Patrick. Bollywood ok?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Two things about the interview. I thought Doc already got a people's choice awards for his watches and that's why he was chair dancing in Hong Kong. My mistake. 

And this would be a really good cue for that video to show up in this thread. 

By interacting with all of us here, you're not dealing with critics and haters only; you're dealing with eccentrics and cranks that think that the world revolves on top of a giant watch and other interesting people. Admit it, you like dealing with all of us, some more annoying than others, and it's a heck of a lot better than a boring financial services company.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Two things about the interview. I thought Doc already got a people's choice awards for his watches and that's why he was chair dancing in Hong Kong. My mistake.
> 
> And this would be a really good cue for that video to show up in this thread.
> 
> By interacting with all of us here, you're not dealing with critics and haters only; you're dealing with eccentrics and cranks that think that the world revolves on top of a giant watch and other interesting people. Admit it, you like dealing with all of us, some more annoying than others, and it's a heck of a lot better than a boring financial services company.


Got you covered.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Best. Video. Ever.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

icenian said:


> One has never been chuffed with a cucumber
> 
> Sent from my B15Q using Tapatalk


Speak for yourself.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Only interested if its a video interview that includes some dance scenes.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

By the by, the video is absolutely hilarious. Doc is a good sport to put up with this.

Edit: I meant the first one where he chair dances although that gif is ok.


----------



## wromg (Feb 26, 2014)

sabarig said:


> Now worries doc. You did what you could do the best within your limits. In my case the declared value was just over $1000 AUD and our efficient customs have sent me a letter to submit a declaration. So I had to declare the actual amount paid. Now waiting for the payment advice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I'm in Aus too with a scorpene and nacken in customs. They're just over the limit of what has to be declared. Did you use a broker or just go through customs direct? And would you mind sharing what the charges end up being? Thanks heaps.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

wromg said:


> I'm in Aus too with a scorpene and nacken in customs. They're just over the limit of what has to be declared. Did you use a broker or just go through customs direct? And would you mind sharing what the charges end up being? Thanks heaps.


Hey.. sent you a PM. Anyways, I went direct. Have sent them the N10 form. In the first notice I received through Auspost, the value mentioned was $800. Since the invoice from doc stated $850, I put $800 as value and $50 as postage. I am yet to receive the payment advice which will be in the next 5 days. From what I could gather on customs calculation, we will need to pay 10% of total value as GST. Watches are duty exempt. In addition to this customs have mentioned that they will be charging $90 as processing fee if we go direct !!!!! So all in all in my case I think I will be hit up with $175 i.e. $85+$90. I will let you know once I get the payment advice.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

<Moderator note: please don't quote spam, just report, thanks>


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Does Chris actually have a doctorate degree? 

Just wondering how he got the nickname "Doc".


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Alden said:


> Does Chris actually have a doctorate degree?
> 
> Just wondering how he got the nickname "Doc".


It was stenciled on the back of the clothes they gave me.










@rbesass

My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

docvail said:


> It was stenciled on the back of the clothes they gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats funny as heck...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alden said:


> Does Chris actually have a doctorate degree?
> 
> Just wondering how he got the nickname "Doc".


I'm 99% sure that Doc was a medic/corpsman in the Army. Those of us that have been in the military refer to our enlisted medics as "Doc" even though they technically do not hold a degree and are not true doctors. It is a bit of a term of endearment for those first responders who actually save our lives....

and give us "popcorn" aka 800mg ibuprofen and tell us that it will be better in the morning


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kendalw3 said:


> I'm 99% sure that Doc was a medic/corpsman in the Army. Those of us that have been in the military refer to our enlisted medics as "Doc" even though they technically do not hold a degree and are not true doctors. It is a bit of a term of endearment for those first responders who actually save our lives....
> 
> and give us "popcorn" aka 800mg ibuprofen and tell us that it will be better in the morning











































And finally, despite what I've long thought about my approach to handling customers coming from time spent watching my Uncle run his store, I now realize it comes from treating infantry soldiers...


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Quick summary of events... pre-ordered Oberon... waited patiently... circumstances changed... planned to flip immediately without looking at it... it turned up... I paid customs £70 to release it... I HAD TO LOOK... it's S T U N N I N G !... now I have a real dilemma!

Great work on the NTH, the pre-orders, the early delivery... Damn you


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oberon on leather in the morning sun:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

It's been a while since I wore the same watch more than two consecutive days.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Naken vintage blue for the 3rd day. Hasn't happened for so long! 3 days in a row 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Riding out Hurricane Matthew with my Oberon!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Riding out Hurricane Matthew with my Oberon!


Where are you? I'm about 75 miles inland, in Ocoee.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Alden said:


> Where are you? I'm about 75 miles inland, in Ocoee.





cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Riding out Hurricane Matthew with my Oberon!


Stay safe guys! Thinking of you all

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Alden said:


> Where are you? I'm about 75 miles inland, in Ocoee.


I'm in Orlando, staying at the hotel I run and praying the power stays on. Good times had by all! Be safe.....


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Good luck weathering the storm. Stay safe while you stay classy rockin' that Oberon!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Is there a place somewhere within the US where the weather is mild year-round, and it's totally free from all natural disasters?

I don't want to have to deal with:

Blizzards
Floods
Earthquakes
Hurricanes
Tornadoes
Landslides
Never-ending Forest Fires
Mudslides
Avalanche
Volcanic Eruptions
Temps above 80 or below 40

Why do I feel like Nashville is the perfect place for me? Does it get really hot in Nashville? I can't take it when it gets really hot.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

jonathanp77 said:


> It's been a while since I wore the same watch more than two consecutive days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the feeling. This is a full week with the Amphion. I only swapped the Gshock in for some chores over the weekend.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

docvail said:


> Is there a place somewhere within the US where the weather is mild year-round, and it's totally free from all natural disasters?
> 
> I don't want to have to deal with:
> 
> ...


Being from Baltimore let me add civil unrest to your list. Nashville may still work as long as you don't play any Justin Bieber on the jukebox.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Everyone in the path of the storm please stay safe. This looks like a bad one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

docvail said:


> Is there a place somewhere within the US where the weather is mild year-round, and it's totally free from all natural disasters?
> 
> I don't want to have to deal with:
> 
> ...


Brookings, Oregon. Aka the banana belt. About as close as you'll get to perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> Brookings, Oregon. Aka the banana belt. About as close as you'll get to perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do like bananas...


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

docvail said:


> I do like bananas...


You will disappointed. That names a touch misleading.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

At a WIS meet so took a pic of my Oberon and a buddy's Nacken Vintage Blue










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> At a WIS meet so took a pic of my Oberon and a buddy's Nacken Vintage Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My two favorite NTHs. Got the Vintage blue, really considering the Oberon now.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

docvail said:


> Is there a place somewhere within the US where the weather is mild year-round, and it's totally free from all natural disasters?
> 
> I don't want to have to deal with:
> 
> ...


Believe me, it gets hot and humid in Nashville. If you don't like hot and sticky weather in the summer, you wouldn't like it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah, the freakin' Oberon is killing me.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

My wife knew how much I like the blue Nacken and she just made me buy one!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

docvail said:


> I do like bananas...


Yeah, no bananas. But you can get belted if that is your thing.

Brookings has its plusses and minuses like any place. When there is a shift of the plates off the Oregon coast, Brookings will probably disappear in the tsunami. When the plates will do their little dance is anyone's guess. But while you wait, the weather is pretty mild and you are close to Bandon Dunes.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> My wife knew how much I like the blue Nacken and she just made me buy one!


Sounds like she is a keeper!!!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

kendalw3 said:


> Sounds like she is a keeper!!!


For sure! She's really supportive of the watch hobby, and an all-around awesome wife  She said that now we have to pick some NATOs for the new watch  And to top it off, since I am teaching when the preorders for the Tropics start, she will order an Antilles for me so I don't miss out!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> My two favorite NTHs. Got the Vintage blue, really considering the Oberon now.
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Doooo it! Just get the Oberon already.

A lot of people at the gtg were impressed with the Oberon and Nacken Blue.



















Oris was our special guest at the gtg so of course I had to take a pic of these beauties.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

The Oberon is a breathtaking watch.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

jdto said:


> A man has received his watches. A man is pleased. A man only had to pay GST ($88 on three watches is pretty good).


As I mentioned on the BSHT thread, I got charged the HST (13%) on the day when the exchange rate is lowered than what is already low. For 2 = $140+....

How I wish it was a few years ago that our $ is almost stronger than the US$.

Does any Canadian know what is the actual tariff for watches? I read some where that its 5%, another said 13%....

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

And here's my Oberon just about to take it off and go to bed....

It was my first choice and I almost lost the passion for it during the wait.

The package arrived 2 days ago and I finally got the bracelet sized tonight (my wrist is so small that I have to remove many links...), wearing it for the first time tonight.

Let me tell you, my passion for this one is here to stay!!!

Sorry Jay, I know you don't like to see anymore of the Oberon.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> For sure! She's really supportive of the watch hobby, and an all-around awesome wife  She said that now we have to pick some NATOs for the new watch  And to top it off, since I am teaching when the preorders for the Tropics start, she will order an Antilles for me so I don't miss out!


That is super awesome! It is a wonderful thing when our spouses support us and our hobbies and interests! She is really going the extra mile for you in ordering the Antilles, that is great! Which one are you going for?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> My wife knew how much I like the blue Nacken and she just made me buy one!





Iliyan said:


> For sure! She's really supportive of the watch hobby, and an all-around awesome wife  She said that now we have to pick some NATOs for the new watch  And to top it off, since I am teaching when the preorders for the Tropics start, she will order an Antilles for me so I don't miss out!


Seems to me you're a lucky man.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

-


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> -


,


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well said Aaron.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

kendalw3 said:


> That is super awesome! It is a wonderful thing when our spouses support us and our hobbies and interests! She is really going the extra mile for you in ordering the Antilles, that is great! Which one are you going for?


This one:










SimpleWatchMan said:


> Seems to me you're a lucky man.


Yes, indeed


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

You are indeed lucky, Iliyan. When my wife voted for the Santa Cruz when deciding which three I'd get, I didn't realize it was because she planned to claim it as her own. I've only had it on once for a couple hours while she was at the gym. Yesterday I came home to find her wearing the Amphion. "The SC didn't match my outfit today."

Fun times. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> And here's my Oberon just about to take it off and go to bed....
> 
> It was my first choice and I almost lost the passion for it during the wait.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is painful, but I think I'll make it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Hmm... really liking the looks of the Nacken Blue, and the Santa Cruz... I wonder if my Oberon is missing his bros...

26 mph winds here with gusts up to 60 mph where I am, the backyard fence partially destroyed sometime overnight, but that section was falling apart anyway, and it technically belongs to my neighbor, so it's his problem. 

I have three big trees in the front that are doing the crazy wind dance, making me a tad wee bit nervous.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

rpm1974 said:


> You are indeed lucky, Ilyan. When my wife voted for the Santa Cruz when deciding which three I'd get, I didn't realize it was because she planned to claim it as her own. I've only had it on once for a couple hours while she was at the gym. Yesterday I came home to find her wearing the Amphion. "The SC didn't match my outfit today."
> 
> Fun times.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rusty, can you call dibs or any watch is for grabs?


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Alden said:


> Hmm... really liking the looks of the Nacken Blue, and the Santa Cruz... I wonder if my Oberon is missing his bros...
> 
> 26 mph winds here with gusts up to 60 mph where I am, the backyard fence partially destroyed sometime overnight, but that section was falling apart anyway, and it technically belongs to my neighbor, so it's his problem.
> 
> I have three big trees in the front that are doing the crazy wind dance, making me a tad wee bit nervous.


It's blowing pretty good right now in Orlando, as we are going through the worst part of the storm for us. No damage to the hotel and we still have power so I am happy about that. I'll find out about house damage later today but my neighbors haven't called me which is a good sign!

Oberon is the hurricane watch of choice.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Stay safe, all you guys in Matthew's path.




My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

cyberwarhol said:


> And here's my Oberon just about to take it off and go to bed....
> 
> It was my first choice and I almost lost the passion for it during the wait.
> 
> ...


Fully indexed bezel?


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> As I mentioned on the BSHT thread, I got charged the HST (13%) on the day when the exchange rate is lowered than what is already low. For 2 = $140+....
> 
> How I wish it was a few years ago that our $ is almost stronger than the US$.
> 
> ...


I believe it is 15% but those guys really don't follow a standard policy or rules. I was very lucky and I wasn't charged anything for my Naken. But I was charged an arm n leg for a used SARG!!!!!
In my case when the sender don't ask for signature I don't get charged and always have to pay when I have to sign!!!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Stay safe brother. Hope it passes!


Alden said:


> Hmm... really liking the looks of the Nacken Blue, and the Santa Cruz... I wonder if my Oberon is missing his bros...
> 
> 26 mph winds here with gusts up to 60 mph where I am, the backyard fence partially destroyed sometime overnight, but that section was falling apart anyway, and it technically belongs to my neighbor, so it's his problem.
> 
> I have three big trees in the front that are doing the crazy wind dance, making me a tad wee bit nervous.


Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Iliyan said:


> Rusty, can you call dibs or any watch is for grabs?


It depends on the day. 

I actually scored the SC for the day. I mentioned I was taking it while she was still half asleep. Winning!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> It depends on the day.
> 
> I actually scored the SC for the day. I mentioned I was taking it while she was still half asleep. Winning!


I see that you have it on the bracelet. Do you and your wife have different sized wrists? Is she adept at swapping out straps/bracelets if needed? Seems like if you kept it on a bracelet and sized for you, your chances of getting to "claim" it may go up... no?


----------



## Nadim (Sep 4, 2012)

cyberwarhol said:


> As I mentioned on the BSHT thread, I got charged the HST (13%) on the day when the exchange rate is lowered than what is already low. For 2 = $140+....
> 
> How I wish it was a few years ago that our $ is almost stronger than the US$.
> 
> Does any Canadian know what is the actual tariff for watches? I read some where that its 5%, another said 13%....


Actually you're supposed to pay customs duties (5% for most type of watches, but could go up to 18% ), and then on top of that you have to add the taxes (13% HST, or GST+PST which can add up to almost 15% here in Quebec)...

And then there's the service charge of $10 for Canada Post (much more for Fedex/UPS)...

Go Canada! ?? lol

I miss the good old days of dollar parity...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

LifeTrekker said:


> Believe me, it gets hot and humid in Nashville. If you don't like hot and sticky weather in the summer, you wouldn't like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think Nashville is also the pollen capital of the US so no go if you have allergies.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

cyberwarhol said:


> And here's my Oberon just about to take it off and go to bed....
> 
> It was my first choice and I almost lost the passion for it during the wait.
> 
> ...


That's not the Oberon bezel ?????


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Amphion vintage bezel? :O


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

kendalw3 said:


> I see that you have it on the bracelet. Do you and your wife have different sized wrists? Is she adept at swapping out straps/bracelets if needed? Seems like if you kept it on a bracelet and sized for you, your chances of getting to "claim" it may go up... no?


Actually, her wrist is a bit smaller than mine but she likes the bracelet to fit loosely. So unfortunately (or fortunately) one size fits both. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> Amphion vintage bezel? :O












Yup.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Alden said:


> Yup.


Let the customization begin.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> And here's my Oberon just about to take it off and go to bed....
> 
> It was my first choice and I almost lost the passion for it during the wait.
> 
> ...


Did you have to get both watches to get swap the bezels? I was wanting a Naken Modern bezel on my Oberon.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks to cyberwarhol's pic Doc will now be inundated with requests for bezel swaps, hands swaps, lume colour swaps, dial swaps and the like. DON'T. DO. IT.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Slant said:


> Thanks to cyberwarhol's pic Doc will now be inundated with requests for bezel swaps, hands swaps, lume colour swaps, dial swaps and the like. DON'T. DO. IT.


I'm not doing it.

I was just sitting here trying to figure a way to get Andrew (cyberwarhol) to pay me for all the extra bezel markers he got by mistake.

Yes, it's the Amphion Vintage bezel.

No, he didn't swap them around.

Apparently the factory assembled that Oberon with an Amphion bezel, and we missed it during our QC.

This is the first time we've had a production with 8 different models using 8 unique bezels. Because the Oberon and Amphion Vintage bezels are quite similar, you may understand how the mistake was made, then overlooked.

As it happens, during our QC, we also found a Nacken Vintage Blue with a Santa Cruz bezel. It was easier to spot due to the pips of those two models being different colors.

I'll let you all argue about whether or not its a defect to be fixed or a lucky accident which makes the watch worth a lot more, as it's a one-of-a-kind.


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

One of a kind surprise Subs!

That's freaking awesome.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

And if you ask then "NO SOUP FOR YOU!"



Slant said:


> Thanks to cyberwarhol's pic Doc will now be inundated with requests for bezel swaps, hands swaps, lume colour swaps, dial swaps and the like. DON'T. DO. IT.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> I'm not doing it...


When I said "DON'T DO IT", what I meant was "guys, please don't go emailing Doc to do special mods and piss off the guy so we won't see anymore watches from him after he takes all our money and leaves". I didn't mean "Doc, don't do mods for anyone except for maybe the Pope or cyberwarhol". Self expression was never my strong suit.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

synaptyx said:


> One of a kind surprise Subs!
> 
> That's freaking awesome.
> 
> ...


There's an idea for a giveaway thread in here somewhere, I'm sure of it.

Spot the screw-up, own a one-of-a-kind mistake-watch.

Or something like that...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Slant said:


> When I said "DON'T DO IT", what I meant was "guys, please don't go emailing Doc to do special mods and piss off the guy so we won't see anymore watches from him after he takes all our money and leaves". I didn't mean "Doc, don't do mods for anyone except for maybe the Pope or cyberwarhol". Self expression was never my strong suit.


Either interpretation would have elicited the same response from me.

But, yes, you don't want to be the 87th guy to email me today, and certainly not with one of those, "Hey Doc, I know you're busy, but I wanted to ask you something, and it's okay if you say 'no', but..."

I get WAY too many of those, and my next reply won't be pretty.

(Hint, for those who missed all the jokes in this one...)


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

The NTH Oberon in its lumetastic glory










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> The NTH Oberon in its lumetastic glory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg money shot

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

I got a one of a kind Oberon?? I didn't even notice it until Jack pointed it out!! Wow lucky me. 

Then again, I didn't get so lucky with the tax....

I also have a slight mark on my Nacken insert, that can only be seen at a certain angle. I am not sure if I should go through the trouble to send it back to doc and have him check/verify and then send the same one or a new one back to me, possibly be taxed again.....

Since I really got lucky with the bezel, here's a few more pics for you. 



















Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> I got a one of a kind Oberon?? I didn't even notice it until Jack pointed it out!! Wow lucky me.
> 
> Then again, I didn't get so lucky with the tax....
> 
> ...


How is it a 1 off?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> How is it a 1 off?


Bezel captain obvious lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> Bezel captain obvious lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Lol more like Capt Oblivious tonight.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Seems like the Santa Cruz and the Naken were the early favs but the Oberon is conning in strong!


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I did a review of the NTH Scorpène right here.
I don't do watch reviews often unless it is an important edition in my collection.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/nth-scorp%E8ne-review-picture-heavy-3650842.html#post34336450


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> I got a one of a kind Oberon?? I didn't even notice it until Jack pointed it out!! Wow lucky me.
> 
> Then again, I didn't get so lucky with the tax....
> 
> ...


You lucky [email protected]@rd ...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

But of course b-)...

























Happy Saturday everyone!
Cheers


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

These are some impressive homage. Great stuff Doc

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Näcken on a black tie NATO from Zach at Cincy Strap Works...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Bill, you've been practicing your focus? This is better than your usual hairy adventures.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Bill, you've been practicing your focus? This is better than your usual hairy adventures.


Yeah, well, it took quite a few shots and patience!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Yeah, well, it took quite a few shots and patience!


TWSS


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Cross posting this here!
NTH Naken by the lake up north! Love the fall colors









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Cross posting this here!
> NTH Naken by the lake up north! Love the fall colors
> 
> 
> ...


I love the colors. I miss fall.

Here where I live it's summer nearly all year, then we get a cooler version of summer around Oct.-Nov., then fall hits in Dec., and lasts through Jan. But we don't have a lot of maples, so we don't see much change in colors.

Winter never comes.

February hits and it's SPRING AGAIN!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Alden said:


> I love the colors. I miss fall.
> 
> Here where I live it's summer nearly all year, then we get a cooler version of summer around Oct.-Nov., then fall hits in Dec., and lasts through Jan. But we don't have a lot of maples, so we don't see much change in colors.
> 
> ...


Man, people will kill to leave in weathers like yours ?
I live fall, and I go for long hikes and rides to watch the colors. But it always reminds me that winter is coming, it's not so much fun, specially I don't like winter sports in general

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Tom Kelly (Apr 6, 2015)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> Näcken on a black tie NATO from Zach at Cincy Strap Works...


Love this combo! I am torn between getting a NM or preorder a Tropics tomorrow morning.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Tom Kelly said:


> Love this combo! I am torn between getting a NM or preorder a Tropics tomorrow morning.


The answer is "yes".


----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you Doc! You did it again. Very impressed at the finishing and overall design. 
My colleague brought it over this weekend which saved me international shipping and taxes. This combined with the lowest price tier makes this an absolute bargain!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

*PSA*: If you plan to order a Tropic today, and you run an adblocking or anti-tracking extension in your browser (Adblock Plus, Disconnect, Ghostery, etc), take a minute to *DISABLE *those on janistrading.com before the pre-order!


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Along with the Scorpene, I should have gotten the black vintage. It's a really cool looking watch. 

When it comes to Janis Trading watches, it's all coulda and shoulda. I really need to stop coming to these threads.


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

It is my first day wearing the Santa Cruz! It is everything it was hyped to be. I will post photos later, I have way too much work to do right now.

Nice job Doc! I love it!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Any UK owners waiting on theirs still?!
I'm used to waiting a few days for customs to clear items, but this seems longer than usual...I just tracked it again and it's still the same 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Any UK owners waiting on theirs still?!
> I'm used to waiting a few days for customs to clear items, but this seems longer than usual...I just tracked it again and it's still the same
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not just you. Hearing this from customers in the UK and elsewhere, like customs agents circulated an email to step things up a lot.

klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## synaptyx (Nov 25, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Any UK owners waiting on theirs still?!
> I'm used to waiting a few days for customs to clear items, but this seems longer than usual...I just tracked it again and it's still the same


Same here. No change since the 3rd. Ugh. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

docvail said:


> It's not just you. Hearing this from customers in the UK and elsewhere, like customs agents circulated an email to step things up a lot.
> 
> klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


I have been hearing similar stories from customers in multiple countries, about longer-than-usual wait times, and higher-than-expected taxes/fees.

I took another look at the commercial invoices (customs declarations) my warehouse is submitting with each package. As far as I can see, there's nothing out of the ordinary. They're the same as they've always been, only the product names and prices are changed.

I asked Sujain if he'd been hearing similar stuff from his customers outside Australia, and he said he isn't.

As best as I can determine, this isn't due to anything we're doing differently, or because we're using the US post, which is nothing new.

If it isn't just a coincidence, then the fact that it seems to be happening in multiple countries, all starting recently, suggests that maybe it's something related to shipments coming from the USA specifically, perhaps due to some new global-trade-related issue.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> I have been hearing similar stories from customers in multiple countries, about longer-than-usual wait times, and higher-than-expected taxes/fees.
> 
> I took another look at the commercial invoices (customs declarations) my warehouse is submitting with each package. As far as I can see, there's nothing out of the ordinary. They're the same as they've always been, only the product names and prices are changed.
> 
> ...


Or...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Scidd0w said:


> Thank you Doc! You did it again. Very impressed at the finishing and overall design.
> My colleague brought it over this weekend which saved me international shipping and taxes. This combined with the lowest price tier makes this an absolute bargain!


Hey,

Where did the sweet cork strap come from? That's a great look on the SC. Very nice pairing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Hey,
> 
> Where did the sweet cork strap come from? That's a great look on the SC. Very nice pairing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!

Mostly, I have to say it looks best on the bracelet it comes with. But that is cool.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Scidd0w (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you I agree! 

It is from the watch museum in Portugal. I ordered via their web shop the process is strange since they will manufacture first and then send their invoice but me and several other wis have ordered one successfully.

http://www.corkwatchstraps.com

There is also a thread about it on watchuseek. 
Quick Strap Review -- Cork from Portugal

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/quick-strap-review-cork-portugal-859917.html


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

docvail said:


> As best as I can determine, this isn't due to anything we're doing differently, or because we're using the US post, which is nothing new.
> 
> If it isn't just a coincidence, then the fact that it seems to be happening in multiple countries, all starting recently, suggests that maybe it's something related to shipments coming from the USA specifically, perhaps due to some new global-trade-related issue.


I am in the same case. However at the same time, my Iconik2 went through French custom without any issues, it seems. But it came from Canada.

Maybe it is related to the lume ? So bright that custom officers felt it needed to be tested for any kind of weird alien substance from space ?

I wonder how long we should wait before opening a claim ? That's the first time one of my packages is hold for such a long time in custom.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Scidd0w said:


> Thank you I agree!
> 
> It is from the watch museum in Portugal. I ordered via their web shop the process is strange since they will manufacture first and then send their invoice but me and several other wis have ordered one successfully.
> 
> ...


Figured! That's where I ordered from after seeing yours. They don't have 20/18mm in stock, so they have to make it. Hence the 3 week wait... Sorry-not-sorry for copying your look, bro! b-)


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Oberon on the soccer field...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Working my garden with the Nacken on a beautiful day.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just love the slim profile of the Nacken.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

tinitini said:


> I am in the same case. However at the same time, my Iconik2 went through French custom without any issues, it seems. But it came from Canada.
> 
> Maybe it is related to the lume ? So brigfht that custom officers felt it needed to be* tested for any kind of weird alien substance from space ?*
> 
> I wonder how long we should wait before opening a claim ? That's the first time one of my packages is hold for such a long time in custom.


i knew doc designed these after talking with Valiant Thor.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

my 2yr old son has been obsessed with my nacken, thanks to the lume (he has good taste). Our nightly bedtime routine currently requires me to give the watch a quick charge with my phone before he'll settle into his crib.

Doc's bringing joy to kids of all ages with these.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Afternoon switch to the Oberon.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Afternoon switch to the Oberon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, it's a good thing that tag is right there. Grape juice is a b!tch to get out of a sweater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Man, it's a good thing that tag is right there. Grape juice is a b!tch to get out of a sweater.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Man, it's a good thing that tag is right there. Grape juice is a b!tch to get out of a sweater.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to mention....the watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Source for that strap?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

blitzoid said:


> Source for that strap?


Hellonatostrap.com

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Great combo, great shot

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> Hellonatostrap.com
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


thanks!


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

Santa Cruz at the NLCS.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here are a couple of shots of my new NTH Oberon that I took the other evening in the light of the setting sun.



















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Numerika (Jul 20, 2014)

Sadness is when my NTH's subs in still in transit to my country ensive:ensive:ensive:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Nice shot, my man! Truly inspired. I love your camera work...

That's the kind of shot that is so good you can actually see what sort of machine did the casework. Those subtle variations indicate the sort of small scale manufacturing that goes into a product of this exclusive quantity.
Superb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Nice shot, my man! Truly inspired. I love your camera work...
> 
> That's the kind of shot that is so good you can actually see what sort of machine did the casework. Those subtle variations indicate the sort of small scale manufacturing that goes into a product of this exclusive quantity.
> Superb!
> ...


Thank you brother! Really appreciated. 
The NTH sub line is simply awesome. Simply beautiful.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Those subtle variations


You mean the camera's (or post-raw-converter's) jpeg denoising algorithm artefacts?

I'm extremely sure that the actual watches don't have that rough of a machine-work done to them (especially machinework that has vertical- and horizontal-to-image block patterns, goes past the metal and leaks into the background wood-grain :roll: )


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Gotta say, this Blue Nacken really growing on me. Great tool watch, and textured dial has lots of depth and adds interest. Personally, I love how the dial and bezel has a lume tinge even in daylight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The Nacken Modern does very well on a cold and windy fall day.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Loving these two new arrivals-










Dial texture anyone?-










This one won today day (for now)...










(Strap is-

http://www.panatime.com/newit20rifor23.html

and I also have it in this colour too

http://www.panatime.com/newit20rifor24.html )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Just got the Santa Cruz ("Thanks" to swedish post for being slow, and holding the watch at a 10-km-distant non-public distribution center over the weekend :/ ), and. Well, it's impressive.

Case finishing is great - I'd say, exactly on par with Autodromo Prototipo in terms of linework, polish-to-brushed transitions, line width consistency. It's honestly as good, if not better, than an Oris Diver's 65.
The SS anodized( or spraypainted?) bezel looks unusual. Has a different sheen to it than any other bezel I've had / tried. Bezel action is, thankfully, perfect. Crisp, not too tough, almost no backplay nnor up-down play.
Case shape straight-up rocks. This watch *does* need a soft strap (otherwise it's light enough to lift off and sit at an angle, on stiffer straps).
The crown - idk if anyone's mentioned it before, but the "underside" of the crown - i.e. the side from which the stem juts out - has a nice parabolic curve that I appreciate. Lovely little detail, and a good solution to the transition between crown height to main-case height.
The dial rocks, and the colour chosen for text/logo/seconds-track on the Cruz also rocks. Great shade of blue. And the combo of applied indices (with tinted lume), high-contrast printing and crisp dial texture - in a word, _niiiice_.

Another minor thing that I like - the date window is perfectly aligned with the date wheel. You'd be surprised how many of the watches I've had actually mess this up (to a larger or smaller extent.. very few have been as accurate as the NTH).

Bracelet is alright. Well, okay, it's good, I'm just not into bracelets nowadays. The vanilla-scented rubber strap is neat, but SO THICK.

So uh the only thing that's left to settle - where's the engraved anodized pink chapter ring, doc?

But seriously though, great work. From personal experience - comparing this with swiss and german watches at the +-€1000 mark, and a bunch of other micros, this (the NTH sub) is a high-quality product. As well made as the germans and better than the swiss stuff. Thanks again for being so hard on your factory(-ies?) and pushing them to do things right.

Edit:
Having said that, I have now just ordered something that, really, should have been part of the default equipment:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Just got the Santa Cruz ("Thanks" to swedish post for being slow, and holding the watch at a 10-km-distant non-public distribution center over the weekend :/ ), and. Well, it's impressive.
> 
> Case finishing is great - I'd say, exactly on par with Autodromo Prototipo in terms of linework, polish-to-brushed transitions, line width consistency. It's honestly as good, if not better, than an Oris Diver's 65.
> The SS anodized( or spraypainted?) bezel looks unusual. Has a different sheen to it than any other bezel I've had / tried. Bezel action is, thankfully, perfect. Crisp, not too tough, almost no backplay nnor up-down play.
> ...


Photos or it never happened!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

This has been getting a lot of wrist time.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

X2-Elijah said:


> Just got the Santa Cruz ("Thanks" to swedish post for being slow, and holding the watch at a 10-km-distant non-public distribution center over the weekend :/ ), and. Well, it's impressive.
> 
> Case finishing is great - I'd say, exactly on par with Autodromo Prototipo in terms of linework, polish-to-brushed transitions, line width consistency. It's honestly as good, if not better, than an Oris Diver's 65.
> The SS anodized( or spraypainted?) bezel looks unusual. Has a different sheen to it than any other bezel I've had / tried. Bezel action is, thankfully, perfect. Crisp, not too tough, almost no backplay nnor up-down play.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. A lot of effort went into them. It's nice to have the effort acknowledged, and I'm very pleased with the quality my current factory is producing.

The bezel inserts are PVD-coated stainless steel, done to top standards (max thickness of application). It should be very durable overall. Perhaps not quite as scratch-resistant as sapphire or ceramic, but impossible to shatter.

klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## Andy Chen (Jan 29, 2016)

My Scorpene arrived yesterday and it is a lovely piece, as many here have said.

Just one thing: While I appreciate the Nth Sub's 11.5mm thickness (or thinness, as it were), I cannot help but wonder if some essential toughness and durability has been sacrificed in shaving the case thinner than other manufacturers have done for similar styles.

Not a criticism, but a genuine question.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Andy Chen said:


> My Scorpene arrived yesterday and it is a lovely piece, as many here have said.
> 
> Just one thing: While I appreciate the Nth Sub's 11.5mm thickness (or thinness, as it were), I cannot help but wonder if some essential toughness and durability has been sacrificed in shaving the case thinner than other manufacturers have done for similar styles.
> 
> Not a criticism, but a genuine question.


If toughness and durability were sacrificed, the NTH subs wouldn't be rated for 300m. And it's not like they are made of eggshells. Watches don't need to be 16mm thick to be tough and durable.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Andy Chen said:


> My Scorpene arrived yesterday and it is a lovely piece, as many here have said.
> 
> Just one thing: While I appreciate the Nth Sub's 11.5mm thickness (or thinness, as it were), I cannot help but wonder if some essential toughness and durability has been sacrificed in shaving the case thinner than other manufacturers have done for similar styles.
> 
> Not a criticism, but a genuine question.


What they give up in toughness, they make up for in elusiveness.

klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## Andy Chen (Jan 29, 2016)

docvail said:


> What they give up in toughness, they make up for in elusiveness.
> 
> klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


I hope that's not an admission that it's less tough than other divers


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Andy Chen said:


> I hope that's not an admission that it's less tough than other divers


It's an admission that it's less fat than other divers.

Size doesn't equal toughness. It just equals a bigger target for whatever you're likely to bang it into.

You could have a 20mm thick POS or a 10mm thick tank. It's about the quality of materials and assembly, not the quantity of material.

klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Photos or it never happened!


Earlier today:








Tbh the strap is more for comfort than looks. Besides the pink thing mentioned previously, I'm sort of still looking for ideas on what would best suit this watch. I suspect it would have to be a reddish-brown strap with some sort of graining (gator print?) and full stitching, with at least a 2mm taper (4 would be better) and maybe single-dome central padding.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

X2-Elijah said:


> Earlier today:
> View attachment 9742826
> 
> 
> Tbh the strap is more for comfort than looks. Besides the pink thing mentioned previously, I'm sort of still looking for ideas on what would best suit this watch. I suspect it would have to be a reddish-brown strap with some sort of graining (gator print?) and full stitching, with at least a 2mm taper (4 would be better) and maybe single-dome central padding.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm really enjoying the Amphion..great watch all around ...raised indices rock









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Earlier today:
> View attachment 9742826
> 
> 
> Tbh the strap is more for comfort than looks. Besides the pink thing mentioned previously, I'm sort of still looking for ideas on what would best suit this watch. I suspect it would have to be a reddish-brown strap with some sort of graining (gator print?) and full stitching, with at least a 2mm taper (4 would be better) and maybe single-dome central padding.







































I like this one from bulang. Matches the indices perfectly.

Tapers to 16mm at the buckle. I replaced the tang buckle with a deployant from RFD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Chen (Jan 29, 2016)

docvail said:


> It's an admission that it's less fat than other divers.
> 
> Size doesn't equal toughness. It just equals a bigger target for whatever you're likely to bang it into.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, Doc.

I hope Amphion is still available when I have the resources to get another watch.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Ruggs said:


> I like this one from bulang. Matches the indices perfectly.
> 
> Tapers to 16mm at the buckle. I replaced the tang buckle with a deployant from RFD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pairing! My gator certainly goes to the dressy side; this look is much more my normal style, but I had that gator lying around ....


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Mil6161 said:


> I'm really enjoying the Amphion..great watch all around ...raised indices rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. I'm digging this Nacken Blue I found.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Good lume.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

This thread could use more Scorpene.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I've posted a review on my blog if anyone is interested! 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

The NTH Oberon has barely been off my wrist all week.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

BOOM.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Finally I've got mine! Here a few quick pix.

My impression so far:
+ That case - just wow. The lines, the chamfered edges, the curve of the lugs&#8230;
+ The bezel is a pleasure to turn. Sharp, crisp action, and markers line up perfectly
+ Lume ist outstandingly bright, and it indeed looks more yellow than greenish most of the time
+ Smooth crown action, high quality feel here (and the big crown handles great)
+ Loving the thin case, no banging around on door frames so far (I tend to do that)
+ Super high quality feel of the bracelet (for the price category)
+ Drilled lugs: classic feature and ease of bracelet removal
+ The light plays with the bezel insert and always gives it a different shade of blue.

- why have I bought all these NATO straps if I'm keeping it on the bracelet all of the time?
- no date, as I'm used to having that. But the symmetry is nice for a change.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So, don't take this the wrong way Doc, but I'm selling my cruz. 
It's a brilliant watch, it's just not *the* watch for me (and I figured, best to let it go while it's still fresh and new). Truth be told, for the level of build quality on these - they're seriously underpriced. In a retail chain these would go for over a grand. I'm still very glad to have tried this on for myself - puts a LOT of other brands and their pricing into perspective (and, tbh, barring Nomos, it puts a lot of other brands like hamilton, tissot, bunch of other micros, under a very strong and somewhat unfavourable spotlight).

I'm not gonna say anything about any designs, but.. if this is what you can squeeze out of your factory, quality-wise, then you could branch out into other designs and outdo the current brands by a mile.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

wittyphrase said:


> Looks good. I'm digging this Nacken Blue I found.
> 
> View attachment 9759298


As much as I love my Modern Näcken, that blue one looks mighty tempting.

Great shot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Steering wheel shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, don't take this the wrong way Doc, but I'm selling my cruz.
> It's a brilliant watch, it's just not *the* watch for me (and I figured, best to let it go while it's still fresh and new). Truth be told, for the level of build quality on these - they're seriously underpriced. In a retail chain these would go for over a grand. I'm still very glad to have tried this on for myself - puts a LOT of other brands and their pricing into perspective (and, tbh, barring Nomos, it puts a lot of other brands like hamilton, tissot, bunch of other micros, under a very strong and somewhat unfavourable spotlight).
> 
> I'm not gonna say anything about any designs, but.. if this is what you can squeeze out of your factory, quality-wise, then you could branch out into other designs and outdo the current brands by a mile.


Letting it go!.. not *the* watch for you!?!

Ok, I understand, and to each their own...

BUT..................

You dressed it up with that funky "pink thing". I mean, again, to each thier own, but as for me personally... Pink just isn't the Santa Cruz's best color! 

LOL, just poking fun your way. I do agree with you on the finer points. These NTH Subs are great! The fit, finish and details are superb. On par or surpassing many other "nice" watches that are much more expensive!

As for me... my Santa Cruz is a keeper! Still working on deciding what straps to get for it. I like the bracelet, and normally prefer watches on bracelets, but something about the Santa Cruz makes me feel like it wants to be on a strap.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Wearing the Vintage Black Nacken today...


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

OK, I finally met Doc "always be selling" Vail at the DC Microbrand Show and GTG. I felt like I know him, from all his lengthy, impressively intelligent posts (he explained that the secret is fast typing). I bought his Commader 300. I love it. Of course, in reality, we don't know each other. I think he lived up to his reputation "in the flesh", so to speak.

So I finally saw the Nacken Vintage Blue in person / metal. I'm not a sub guy, figured my 007 is close enough, have plenty of black divers, and was interested only in this Tudor (though sub-based)-like blue snowflake. 

I held off, even at the early order price and with coupon, with a couple of reasons being 1) money (I ain't well-off), and 2) the sandpaper dial, which I used to rationalize my backing off. I could not wrap my head around the sandpaper dial.

Well, I was completely wrong. The sandpaper dial works!! I see it's just hard to photograph it properly. I like water, but under the microscope I might be put off by all the stuff swimming in it. To the human eye, like others said, it adds to the beauty, but an up-close photo can leave you wondering. Would be less attractive without it.

So I blew it. Didn't get one. Doc declined my $360-ish (my pre-order price) semi-offer. 

Fantastic, beautiful watch.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Näcken Modern owner here. I don't regret preordering. I also have to say, Doc is a fine human being. 

Thanks, Doc. I hope to write about and own more JTco. in the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

scott59 said:


> OK, I finally met Doc "always be selling" Vail at the DC Microbrand Show and GTG. I felt like I know him, from all his lengthy, impressively intelligent posts (he explained that the secret is fast typing). I bought his Commader 300. I love it. Of course, in reality, we don't know each other. I think he lived up to his reputation "in the flesh", so to speak.
> 
> So I finally saw the Nacken Vintage Blue in person / metal. I'm not a sub guy, figured my 007 is close enough, have plenty of black divers, and was interested only in this Tudor (though sub-based)-like blue snowflake.
> 
> ...


I think the vintage blue is the best on of the lot by far. It's the only one I'd really miss if I didn't have it. It beats out my Commander 300 in black or blue, and the blue one is going to my brother next month for his birthday (still in plastic & unworn). It looks right at home next to my Tudor Black Bay Red,

My Amphion Modern is also quite nice, and I wasn't really interested in the others. The modern black and vintage amphion could be contenders for my attention if I had tried them out. But the vintage blue knocked it out of the park!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Great combo. That strap is amazing. Where did you get it?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Great combo. That strap is amazing. Where did you get it?


Thanks! Its the Nude padded strap from Artisanstrapco☺

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Let me add my voice to the others: if you see them all in the metal, as I just did in DC, the Vintage Blue Nacken is the winner. They're all great, don't get me wrong, but that blue is just great.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> Let me add my voice to the others: if you see them all in the metal, as I just did in DC, the Vintage Blue Nacken is the winner. They're all great, don't get me wrong, but that blue is just great.


I agree 100%. The Vintage Blue Nacken is a thing of beauty.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

hwa said:


> Let me add my voice to the others: if you see them all in the metal, as I just did in DC, the Vintage Blue Nacken is the winner. They're all great, don't get me wrong, but that blue is just great.


I wanted vintage with the gray bezel. But I wanted blue lume even more. Näcken Modern for the win.


----------



## Numerika (Jul 20, 2014)

As an update, I finally received my NTHs. It only landed in Malaysia around 1st November. Not sure what it was doing for a month loitering in New York's USPS facility. Got a call from the customs on the 3rd, to which I dropped everything I had and rushed to pick it up.









But all is forgiven. I love these NTH subs.



Numerika said:


> Sadness is when my NTH's subs in still in transit to my country ensive:ensive:ensive:


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Good night! Naken Vintage 😍









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

#StrapSaturday

- @wornandwound Model 2 Crimson Horween on the NTH Oberon.
- @craftandtailored reverse side Horween on the Zodiac Sea Wolf 53










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

When I knew I was gonna be in long sleeves today, the choice was clear.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Something new, something blue:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ uh oh. The sky is falling!

And it looks awesome...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Anyone know how to remove bracelet link screw*

most likely stripped thread (it happens) but difficult to remove

Doc's bracelet link design is great as the screws go all the way through the link so perhaps applying pressure to the end opposite of the head (easier said than done) with something.....will allow the screw to be removed with correct sized screwdriver?

anyone have an idea.

Other than that small issue the watch and bracelet are great :-!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Anyone know how to remove bracelet link screw*



safetypro79 said:


> most likely stripped thread (it happens) but difficult to remove
> 
> Doc's bracelet link design is great as the screws go all the way through the link so perhaps applying pressure to the end opposite of the head (easier said than done) with something.....will allow the screw to be removed with correct sized screwdriver?
> 
> ...


Understand here, I am NOT the most mechanically-inclined dude on the planet. I'm not even the most mechanically-inclined dude on my street.

My hunch is this might be best solved through using a better tool, and perhaps in conjunction with a different/better technique, such as you described, or such as someone else may suggest.

As for the better tool - most of the screw-drivers I have, and most of the ones I've seen, are pretty crappy, out of the box. My understanding from others is that they've gotten good results filing larger driver heads down to a size that is a better match for the screw head.

If you're using one that's a little bigger, or a little smaller (like I usually do), that can lead to problems (like I frequently have). Conversely, getting a driver with a better fit might provide the additional leverage needed to get the screw turning.

I don't know if applying pressure from the other side will help (any my limited knowledge says it probably won't), but you could try it with the prong-end of a spring-bar tool, or similar implement.

Beyond that, I think we're looking for suggestions - perhaps heating the link to expand it, or injecting some lubricant into the opposite end, to work its way around the threads.

That's all I got, I'm afraid.

EDIT - That's not all I got. Worst case scenario, you could take it to one of those Fast-Fix type joints in the mall, and have them drill it out. I did that on a Certina DS-1 bracelet when the folded split pin became hopelessly lodged in place.

There. NOW that's all I got.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

docvail said:


> Understand here, I am NOT the most mechanically-inclined dude on the planet. I'm not even the most mechanically-inclined dude on my street.
> 
> My hunch is this might be best solved through using a better tool, and perhaps in conjunction with a different/better technique, such as you described, or such as someone else may suggest.
> 
> ...


A- shoot that sucker with liquid wrench. It's a penetrating oil. Soak it in there, really get it loosened up. Then try and see if it will come loose.

B- if it's seized, thermal expansion may get it to free up, using a propane torch. Expect to have to re brush the steel after you blue it with a torch.

C-if it's stripped, it should spin. Push on the opposite end like you're thinking of with the spring bar tool.

I'd do these before drilling. I have micro drills, and micro taps but i'd hate to ruin the link completely like that.

Edit: use a knife sharpener stone to dress the screwdriver so it's flat on both sides and it's tip.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*I will keep trying Thanks*

Thanks Doc

I do have the proper sized burgeon screw drivers, so I am good there :-!

I will try the pressure on the screw threaded tip end. I am guessing the screw itself is stripped rather than the bracelet link threads which happens sometimes due to the close tolerances on the threads on theses smaller screws.

BTW: This link (full sized) is next to a fixed link so it's not too much of a issue

John


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I do love the Näcken Blue. Great!

The Oberon is also a great watch, however is a rarity... I'm starting to consider selling it. Why? Because the photos and renders of the hands are a very different experience than the actual watch. Not sure if any better pics were possible.

Many times I've glanced at the watch and just couldn't easily make out where the hands are. The hands are quite thin and the lumed portion is very close to the width of the seconds hand. See:


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: I will keep trying Thanks*

Fixed: ?. Strangely enough. I applied pressure to the screw tip end and it just came out....... then removed the screw from the adjacent link, swapped them out and both seated fine ... go figure.

No slipping . Yes I did check both screw threads under a 10 power loop and the one screw looked like one or two threads were a bit poorly machined.

Bottom line now screws tighten like normal and can be removed like normal. ?


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

fearlessleader said:


> I do love the Näcken Blue. Great!
> 
> The Oberon is also a great watch, however is a rarity... I'm starting to consider selling it. Why? Because the photos and renders of the hands are a very different experience than the actual watch. Not sure if any better pics were possible.
> 
> Many times I've glanced at the watch and just couldn't easily make out where the hands are. The hands are quite thin and the lumed portion is very close to the width of the seconds hand. See:


What you see is why I went with the Näcken. I knew that no matter how much I liked the dial, those small hands would never agree with me.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> I do love the Näcken Blue. Great!
> 
> The Oberon is also a great watch, however is a rarity... I'm starting to consider selling it. Why? Because the photos and renders of the hands are a very different experience than the actual watch. Not sure if any better pics were possible.
> 
> ...


I have an Oberon no date, and I like it a lot. I agree with your opinion about the visibility of the hands, especially at 4h30 in the morning. The 3-6-9 dial trumps any deficiencies for me, though. I love that dial. Combined with the waffle texture it is very beautiful, in my opinion. Got to say, I would immediately buy a NTH version that combined the Oberon's dial and the Vintage Amphion's sword hands if it was ever offered.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Brettg said:


> I have an Oberon no date, and I like it a lot. I agree with your opinion about the visibility of the hands, especially at 4h30 in the morning. The 3-6-9 dial trumps any deficiencies for me, though. I love that dial. Combined with the waffle texture it is very beautiful, in my opinion. Got to say, I would immediately buy a NTH version that combined the Oberon's dial and the Vintage Amphion's sword hands if it was ever offered.


That is an easy mod...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

skipwilliams said:


> What you see is why I went with the Näcken. I knew that no matter how much I liked the dial, those small hands would never agree with me.
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It sounds like I'm in the minority here, but I actually like the skinny hands on the Oberon.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeTrekker said:


> It sounds like I'm in the minority here, but I actually like the skinny hands on the Oberon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I like the merc hands!

I would have liked to see them fatter, but they're good as they are


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

skipwilliams said:


> What you see is why I went with the Näcken. I knew that no matter how much I liked the dial, those small hands would never agree with me.


Now I'd agree. When ordering, I just didn't see the hands being so thin... especially that the lume was just about the same width as the second hand. Looking back now, those preorder pics don't seem as thin as they are in real life. I agree that it's a great looking watch/dial... just give me the Amphion sword hands (a mod I wouldn't attempt).


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Thin hands help make it more dressy when it needs to be:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Forgive me, but the seconds hand is constantly moving (assuming it is moving, and the watch hasn't stopped). 

If you glance at the watch in that precise moment when the seconds hand is over one of the other two hands, and you can't distinguish them, that isn't a problem with the hands, that's more likely a problem with your eyes, which happens as you get older. 

There are 60 seconds in a minute. At most, the seconds hand might be over either the hour or the minute hand for two or three seconds at a time, so you're talking about four or five seconds out of every minute when it would be difficult to tell time precisely down to the SECOND, but only for a couple of seconds, at the longest.

In both the pics posted, the seconds hand isn't completely obscuring either the minute hand or the hour hand. I'd argue that if the position of the seconds hand is preventing you from telling the time quickly, it's going to be the case no matter what hands are used.

I'm sorry, but I don't buy that the hands aren't wide enough. The seconds hand is constantly moving, and the minute hand and hour hand are distinguished from each other by their length, width, and shape. 

If you look at the watch when the seconds hand is over either of the other two, and it takes you more than two seconds to tell the time, that's age creeping up on you, my friend, and it happens to the best of us, but don't blame the watch, blame Father Time.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Now that's customer service! You come to the thread concerned that there's something wrong with your watch, and leave assured that the watch is perfect and instead there's something wrong with you.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Now that's customer service! You come to the thread concerned that there's something wrong with your watch, and leave assured that the watch is perfect and instead there's something wrong with you.


Balls and strikes. Balls and strikes.

I just calls 'em like I sees 'em.


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Now that's customer service! You come to the thread concerned that there's something wrong with your watch, and leave assured that the watch is perfect and instead there's something wrong with you.


Now that is funny.....well done.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Now that's customer service! You come to the thread concerned that there's something wrong with your watch, and leave assured that the watch is perfect and instead there's something wrong with you.


ehhhh... what'd ya say.... couldn't hear ya...

Ok, rub it in... yes, I'm getting older,. But several times I've glanced and just couldn't instantly spot the hr/min hands. No such problem with my Näcken Blue.

As I said, I think there are two things at play here: The lume on the hands is very thin, about the width of the second hand and the lume itself helps one spot the hands because of the contrast to the hand itself; and, for me, the preorder pics didn't make this thinness clear enough. Still, a great watch.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

What's an even bigger issue is that I cannot tell what's the color of the lume and the website doesn't specify - is it yellow like desert sand or yellow like a banana?


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

What I don't get is why it could be an issue to not be able to check time in a split millisecond glance : even if it more difficult to tell time with the thinner lume , having to look a few second more let you spend more time looking at your watch, and so spending more time enjoying it. So this should be accounted as a feature, and not a problem.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

tinitini said:


> What I don't get is why it could be an issue to not be able to check time in a split millisecond glance : even if it more difficult to tell time with the thinner lume , having to look a few second more let you spend more time looking at your watch, and so spending more time enjoying it. So this should be accounted as a feature, and not a problem.


Someone's gunning for that "Head of Sales" position we'll eventually have open...

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

What's the over-under on airing of the fourth iteration of the hand-related grievance? I figure it'll come some time today, unless Chris apologizes, posts pics of himself self-flagellating, and offers to "fix" the skinny hands under warranty. 

Do yourself a favor, sell the thing before it makes you ill.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

kpjimmy said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Would you stop posting cool NATOs with that Nacken? Because of you I had to order 5 straps for my Nacken on Black Friday. Where's this one from?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> Would you stop posting cool NATOs with that Nacken? Because of you I had to order 5 straps for my Nacken on Black Friday. Where's this one from?


Lol. Thanks(?)

This one is from hellonatostraps.com

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> Would you stop posting cool NATOs with that Nacken? Because of you I had to order 5 straps for my Nacken on Black Friday. Where's this one from?


Not sure if I posted the Barton band one. I'll just leave this here ...









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène with the best cheesesteak in Philly, care of the Thunderbird Restaurant and pizzeria.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

docvail said:


> NTH Scorpène with the best cheesesteak in Philly, care of the Thunderbird Restaurant and pizzeria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Software vendor scheduled a meeting from 11:30 to 1:00 and my supervisor accepted ... without ordering lunch. Grrr...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Surprised you don't take a side to Pat's and Geno's dispute in Philadelphia as to the best cheese steak.



docvail said:


> NTH Scorpène with the best cheesesteak in Philly, care of the Thunderbird Restaurant and pizzeria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> Not sure if I posted the Barton band one. I'll just leave this here ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kpjimmy... you were at least part of the inspiration for this... let me know what you think!









crystals and stones purchased a few days ago (I am in Taiwan right now) and bracelets crafted in my hotel room. I have more to choose from and will be making more in my free time, but I think I like the way these turned out.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> kpjimmy... you were at least part of the inspiration for this... let me know what you think!
> 
> View attachment 10124586
> 
> ...


Very festive! Jives well with the Santa Cruz! Hmmm you need a thinner one in the middle to break it up a bit. Maybe a leather wrap?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks! More to follow... in the next few days...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Thanks for that. Software vendor scheduled a meeting from 11:30 to 1:00 and my supervisor accepted ... without ordering lunch. Grrr...


Ahma go heat t'other half up and eat it now.

Late-night snacking FTW!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

docvail said:


> NTH Scorpène with the best cheesesteak in Philly, care of the Thunderbird Restaurant and pizzeria.


The one in Broomall?

They make a fine cheesesteak.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Agent Sands said:


> The one in Broomall?
> 
> They make a fine cheesesteak.


The one and only.

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

This....









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Sure miss those cheesesteaks here out west but.....*

But Jersey Mikes here in Boise makes great cheesesteaks. and other than there local employees going through some training they know what a hoagie is. LOL

We we even had a great cheesesteak place in Anchorage( Alaska) when I lived there for 25 years even got their rolls daily from Ambroisa ?

john

Boise, Idaho


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> This....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...
I am starting to think I should have gotten the Santa Cruz.
I still love my Scorpene, but the dial texture and applied indices of that watch...MMMmmm!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Nacken vintage blue for the day. Love the height and how it stays flat on my wrist especially on navy blue chromexcel strap.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Relo60 said:


> NTH Nacken vintage blue for the day. Love the height and how it stays flat on my wrist especially on navy blue chromexcel strap.
> 
> View attachment 10141058
> View attachment 10141066


That's a very nice pairing.

I'm somewhat surprised none of these jokers has asked what the specific shade of blue is on that strap.

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Agreed! This...










cowboys5sb1997 said:


> This....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docvail said:


> That's a very nice pairing.
> 
> I'm somewhat surprised none of these jokers has asked what the specific shade of blue is on that strap.
> 
> We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


Soooo...where's the strap from and which chromexcel "shade of blue"
Is that? Navy?

Somebody had to do it. Doc only walked me to the ledge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

docvail said:


> That's a very nice pairing.
> 
> I'm somewhat surprised none of these jokers has asked what the specific shade of blue is on that strap.
> 
> We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


Thanks Doc.

Did Some research on whether to go with rubber or leather. Finally got the right navy blue from Threaded Leather Co. Requested the owner for a light yellow stitching to match the hour and bezel markers. Perfect match.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Thanks Doc.
> 
> Did Some research on whether to go with rubber or leather. Finally got the right navy blue from Threaded Leather Co. Requested the owner for a light yellow stitching to match the hour and bezel markers. Perfect match.


Cool stuff, but would you consider it a darker navy blue or a lighter navy blue?
This matters.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

ConfusedOne said:


> Cool stuff, but would you consider it a darker navy blue or a lighter navy blue?
> This matters.


It's a lighter navy blue. Have another navy blue chromexcel from another company but it's a much darker navy blue.


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

nice !enjoy my friend


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey chaps and chapesses. I just spent quite a while going through the last 40 pages, looking for sone information on the next round of Subs. No doubt I may have missed it so wondering if someone could help me out!

In particular I would like to know about the Nacken Modern Blue. Will the bezel and dial colours be matching blues or different blues (different eg like the Nacken Vintage Blue).

Finally do we have a rough idea of release date and price, will there be pre-order reductions like the first round or not?

Thanks to anyone who can help.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Subs, they look fantastic.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

bobski said:


> Hey chaps and chapesses. I just spent quite a while going through the last 40 pages, looking for sone information on the next round of Subs. No doubt I may have missed it so wondering if someone could help me out!
> 
> In particular I would like to know about the Nacken Modern Blue. Will the bezel and dial colours be matching blues or different blues (different eg like the Nacken Vintage Blue).
> 
> ...


Post #586 in here should do it sir: 
NTH and L&H by Janis Trading and Doc Vail - Page 59


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I posted some illustrations in the previous BSHT thread, and in the current L&H/NTH thread.

Amphion Vintage Blue










Näcken Modern Blue










Amphion Modern Dark Gilt










Barracuda










There's one more version, a full-lume dial along the lines of the Heuer Night Sub. We're still figuring out the lume color for the dial, so I'm holding off on posting an illustration until that decision is settled.

We've got prototypes in production. Hoping to see the v.1 protos before mid-/late January. Once we're happy with them, we'll post photos, and start talking about pre-orders.

All specs and components will be unchanged from the first batch. Expect prices to be the same as well.

All other details will probably be revealed no sooner than early February.

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Post #586 in here should do it sir:
> NTH and L&H by Janis Trading and Doc Vail - Page 59


Thank you kindly, that is the post I had seen before and was looking for once again!


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> I posted some illustrations in the previous BSHT thread, and in the current L&H/NTH
> 
> Näcken Modern Blue
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Doc, much appreciated. I understand it is early days but just so I have understood correctly, for the time being the bezel and dial, of the Nacken Modern Blue, will be coloured in a similar vein to the Nacken Vintage Blue, ie bezel and dial being different shades fo blue.

Am I on the right line?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

bobski said:


> Thanks for the reply Doc, much appreciated. I understand it is early days but just so I have understood correctly, for the time being the bezel and dial, of the Nacken Modern Blue, will be coloured in a similar vein to the Nacken Vintage Blue, ie bezel and dial being different shades fo blue.
> 
> Am I on the right line?


Yes.

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Mmm root beer









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

bobski said:


> Thanks for the reply Doc, much appreciated. I understand it is early days but just so I have understood correctly, for the time being the bezel and dial, of the Nacken Modern Blue, will be coloured in a similar vein to the Nacken Vintage Blue, ie bezel and dial being different shades fo blue.
> 
> Am I on the right line?


Wait. You're telling me that the Nacken Modern Blue will be the same color blues as the Nacken Vintage Blue, and that the Vintage dial and bezel are different shades of blue? WTF? I have been wearing the Vintage Blue all week, and it does NOT have different shades of blue. Both the dial and the bezel are blue, and I defy anyone to describe the alleged difference in shade.

that said, the blue looks NOTHING like the color Doc posted above. Really. Nothing. At. All. Like that picture. Here's what it looks like:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

hwa said:


> Wait. You're telling me that the Nacken Modern Blue will be the same color blues as the Nacken Vintage Blue, and that the Vintage dial and bezel are different shades of blue? WTF? I have been wearing the Vintage Blue all week, and it does NOT have different shades of blue. Both the dial and the bezel are blue, and I defy anyone to describe the alleged difference in shade.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

docvail said:


> I posted some illustrations in the previous BSHT thread, and in the current L&H/NTH thread.
> 
> Amphion Vintage Blue
> 
> ...


Gah, looking at these pictures makes me feel all tingly. If I'm not careful I'll end up with --not one, not two, but three NTH subs this time around.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

hwa said:


> ... Both the dial and the bezel are blue, and I defy anyone to describe the alleged difference in shade.
> 
> that said, the blue looks NOTHING like the color Doc posted above. Really. Nothing. At. All. Like that picture.


Hey, y'all poo poo'ed my comment that Doc's blues were tough to photograph and get the color in the pic to match what we see. I've been vindicated.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

hwa said:


> Wait. You're telling me that the Nacken Modern Blue will be the same color blues as the Nacken Vintage Blue, and that the Vintage dial and bezel are different shades of blue? WTF? I have been wearing the Vintage Blue all week, and it does NOT have different shades of blue. Both the dial and the bezel are blue, and I defy anyone to describe the alleged difference in shade.
> 
> that said, the blue looks NOTHING like the color Doc posted above. Really. Nothing. At. All. Like that picture. Here's what it looks like:


God that Nacken Vintage looks amazing!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

What's especially great about it is the lack of forced faux vintage. Textured dial and yellow lume stand on their own in a modern subbish tool case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Naken today!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

bobski said:


> God that Nacken Vintage looks amazing!


It is! At least I know that the vintage blue is amazing!!!


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

Really liking these. I find the Amphions and the Oberon to be handsomely put together. Might even get one or two depending on the tax refund.


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Yet little is coming ......









That his death.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Will any of the V.2 models have an option for a date window?

(please, let there be a date window for the Barracuda...)


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

davidozo said:


> Yet little is coming ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erika's originals?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

Arrived !!!
Perhaps the only Sub Nth arrived in Italy, positive first impression.
To be an athlete 40mm also looks bigger on the wrist, perhaps because the white dial lets in more light to the proportions of view.
I'm not so happy with the closure of the bracelet, a little too cheap, in my opinion.
But if that's why I do not like that either Steinhart.
Steinhart but does not have the same care in finishing the chest which is more rough and uncomfortable to wear.
I think I will remove it for a nice belt.
Perfect the attack on the lugs and the two mini bracelet links are things that belong to a higher price range.Then only the closure is a metal sheet too thin.

Now the wrist is expected a few days and different lighting conditions and use to have a complete idea.
I'll be honest, the right price for this watch is that the pre-order, so hurry on the next new Sub arriving.
However sometimes you need more time to truly appreciate what it's worth and first impressions are always approximate.
The values will come out at the distance.

See you later.

Greetings from Milan.


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

The subtlety of the case is a show.

............After only half an hour ..... beautiful, comfortable, lightweight, you have to wear it a little to change your mind.I told you. The only thing just closing, and that's it.
Everything else ok.
I did a little review on watchmaking forum I look in Italian by the name Watches and Passions.
I wanted to learn about these watches, hoping to have fans here in Italy of these Sub.
Think our forum is creating with Tudor a special version of only 50 pieces of Black Bay manufacture .......


Thanks Doc.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Grazie, Paisan.

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm thinking of putting my Santa Cruz on a leather strap. Specifically thinking of a zulu or nato. Does anyone with a Santa Cruz have a light brown, light grey or reddish brown leather strap they can put it on so I can get a good idea which way I'd like to go with it?

For that matter, any other straps that you really like on the Santa Cruz, post them and show off!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

itsreallydarren said:


> Will any of the V.2 models have an option for a date window?
> 
> (please, let there be a date window for the Barracuda...)


Just the Amphion Dark Gilt.

The rest of the new versions will all be no-date only.

Edit - actually, depending on what dial color we choose for the Barracuda, maybe - M-A-Y-B-E - we'll have a date window option, with a black date wheel, if - I-F - the colors are close enough between the date wheel and the dial.

But otherwise, no-date only.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

One question: when you say gilt, do you mean glossy gilt (like Kingston) or golden minute track and logo on matte dial?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Having a few Seiko watches with date or day/date, and then owning the Gruppo Gamma Divemaster and the Lew and Huey Orthos Commander 300 (neither of which have date functions) I've grown accustomed to not having the date function on my watch. My cellphone can always tell me the date if I need to know it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

kendalw3 said:


> I'm thinking of putting my Santa Cruz on a leather strap. Specifically thinking of a zulu or nato. Does anyone with a Santa Cruz have a light brown, light grey or reddish brown leather strap they can put it on so I can get a good idea which way I'd like to go with it?
> 
> For that matter, any other straps that you really like on the Santa Cruz, post them and show off!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Bad lighting, but you get the idea.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

I love the pics of the Santa Cruz... wish I had picked one up. May have to keep my eyes out for one in F29. I'm holding out for pics of the Santa Fe if it happens.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Forever8895 said:


> One question: when you say gilt, do you mean glossy gilt (like Kingston) or golden minute track and logo on matte dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Still TBD.

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

The Barracuda was made to go on suede, I think... it reminds me of the Rolex 1675 because of the one-colour bezel but its still cuter than Megan Fox covered in peanut butter.








For those of you who enjoy crudely scrawled fish, Squale also do a rootbeer watch...









Glycine Golden Eye? Nice, but I find the handset ugly next to the snow-flakey goodness (and lower price) of the Barracuda.









I'm going to be buyin' me one of these fancy Barracudas when they emerge, like tiny chicks, from Doc's crazt watch hutch.


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

any news on the next 5 versions of the sub?


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

We're gonna hafta move all of these RootBeer pics to their own thread,
but not before someone belches the alphabet.

Here's a CW C7 RootBeer Rapide:









Do Barracuda like RootBeer? Sounds fishy.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Been away from the NTH Sub homage thread for awhile ......

Then I got wind of Doc coming out with 5 new NTH Subs, so just had to check them out ! b-)

I missed out on the initial run of Subs, for various reasons, but this time, two of these proposed new babies are really calling out to me !

The Barracuda for sure, and then the Santa Fe ...... Oh, wow, the Santa Fe really sounds very interesting ....... I read that Doc is still undecided on the type/colour lume to use on the full-lume dial.

I just hope that Doc goes with the pale, greenish yellow dial of the original Tag Heuer Night Divers, and not some bluish white version, like those on some modern pieces .......

The greenish yellow would really be a Nod-To-History, and the past !!! I can just picture that Santa Fe now ....... Man !!! 









(Pic borrowed from the web)

C'mon, Doc, make it happen !!!

And then, the Barracuda ......... Man ! 

Regards,


----------



## Bammu (Feb 11, 2015)

I think that it is quite clear what I am waiting for.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

I know I'll regret saying anything at all, but here goes...

The Nacken Modern Blue, Amphion Vintage Blue, and Amphion Dark Gilt prototypes are now assembled, and on their way to me.

I'm not posting pics because the ones the factory sent me are $h1tty. Please hold all requests for pics and any questions regarding specific details about any of the new subs models until I get them in hand. I'd rather show you than explain to you, and trust me, you'd rather that too.

The Barracuda and Santa Fe will not be seen in prototype form until late February, I'm sorry to report.

I asked my factory to provide me with multiple dial executions for each of those two models, so that we could choose the dial color we liked best for each. Unfortunately, that request seems to have caused a delay in getting those dials from the dial supplier, and as such, we won't have them before the month-long Chinese New Year, which will be starting imminently.

Again, not really wanting to initiate a debate about the merits of this brown vs that brown, or this shade of lume vs that shade of lume, I'll just say that for the Barracuda, it was a challenge to determine the right Pantone color to specify for the dial without first seeing the true color of the bezel. 

For the Santa Fe, we are indeed hoping to find the perfect shade of lume for the dial, but there are three under consideration, none a stark white (BG W9 and C1 are not in the running), instead all three varying shades of pale yellow/greenish yellow. 

So, my sincere apologies to everyone eagerly awaiting a glimpse at those two. For everyone waiting to see the first three, I hope to be able to show them to you by mid next-week. 

And again, please hold all questions for specific details. Or not. Honestly, I don't expect anyone to hold their questions, no matter how many times I ask, and can only hope I don't piss too many people off if I'm slow to answer, or if I don't answer at all.

Cheers and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Root Beer G2-019 is 43mm with Miyota or Seiko movement




























40mm model 11241 with NH35


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Root Beer G2-019 is 43mm with Miyota or Seiko movement
> 
> 40mm model 11241 with NH35


Uhm...okay, I guess. No one asked to see pics of those, but that was...helpful?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> Uhm...okay, I guess. No one asked to see pics of those, but that was...helpful?


Yup, I wonder too.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I love when Doc begins a thread with....I know I will regret saying anything but.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> I love when Doc begins a thread with....I know I will regret saying anything but..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And then at the end he adds, "please hold all questions for specific details. Or not. Honestly, I don't expect anyone to hold their questions, no matter how many times I ask..."

Oh Doc, you're so funny. ?

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

What Doc's trying to say there is that he'll only share us the pictures from the factory if we all ask him a couple times, ideally via email but comments on any instagram posts are kosher as well.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I wonder if he'll get mad if we start asking about $ h i t. lume again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

docvail said:


> For the Santa Fe, we are indeed hoping to find the perfect shade of lume for the dial, but there are three under consideration, none a stark white (BG W9 and C1 are not in the running), *instead all three varying shades of pale yellow/greenish yellow.*


Fantastic !

Great news, Doc.

I knew that we could leave it to you to get that bit right !!! :-d

So, based on that statement alone, sight unseen as yet, I will definitely be getting a Santa Fe ....... it's gonna look awesome !

Missed out on those Tag Night divers years ago, so won't happen again !

Regards,


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey guys, does anyone knows the width of the subs' clasp?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

kingcarlos said:


> Hey guys, does anyone knows the width of the subs' clasp?


18mm.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Just FYI to all - we're down to low-single digit inventory on most versions of the NTH Subs. 

I'll probably make more of the Santa Cruz and the Nacken Vintage Black in this next production run, and include them in the pre-order alongside the new versions, but I don't foresee making more of the other original versions until the production run after that (if I decide to make more of any of them, which I may not), and I don't have a timeline set for that production run yet. 

So...if you're considering buying one of the existing models new, I wouldn't recommend waiting too much longer.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Siskiyoublues said:


> What Doc's trying to say there is that he'll only share us the pictures from the factory if we all ask him a couple times, ideally via email but comments on any instagram posts are kosher as well.


I've seen the aforementioned pics... trust me when I say you'd rather wait. Doc's factory makes fantastic watches... but can't photograph them for sh!te.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

docvail said:


> Just FYI to all - we're down to low-single digit inventory on most versions of the NTH Subs.
> 
> I'll probably make more of the Santa Cruz and the Nacken Vintage Black in this next production run, and include them in the pre-order alongside the new versions, but I don't foresee making more of the other original versions until the production run after that (if I decide to make more of any of them, which I may not), and I don't have a timeline set for that production run yet.
> 
> So...if you're considering buying one of the existing models new, I wouldn't recommend waiting too much longer.


Is this taking into account the Massdrop sales as well?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Is this taking into account the Massdrop sales as well?


I don't know what you're asking, so I don't know how to answer.

What I said is what I meant. We're low on inventory, single digit inventory levels on those versions which aren't already sold out. I wouldn't recommend anyone thinking about getting one think about it too long, the MassDrop promotion notwithstanding.

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Just FYI to all - we're down to low-single digit inventory on most versions of the NTH Subs.
> 
> I'll probably make more of the Santa Cruz and the Nacken Vintage Black in this next production run, and include them in the pre-order alongside the new versions, but I don't foresee making more of the other original versions until the production run after that (if I decide to make more of any of them, which I may not), and I don't have a timeline set for that production run yet.
> 
> So...if you're considering buying one of the existing models new, I wouldn't recommend waiting too much longer.


I have to say that you really knocked it out of the park with the Naken Vintage Blue - I love this watch.

In the future, if we need to have parts replaced (such as the faded blue bezel) what will be the policy for replacement parts to keep appearances up to snuff on these limited release pieces?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

DocJekl said:


> I have to say that you really knocked it out of the park with the Naken Vintage Blue - I love this watch.
> 
> In the future, if we need to have parts replaced (such as the faded blue bezel) what will be the policy for replacement parts to keep appearances up to snuff on these limited release pieces?


Wouldn't a faded blue bezel make it look even more....vintagy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

What faded bezels? They're blue PVD; that's just the color they come. Are you saying yours faded?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DocJekl said:


> I have to say that you really knocked it out of the park with the Naken Vintage Blue - I love this watch.
> 
> In the future, if we need to have parts replaced (such as the faded blue bezel) what will be the policy for replacement parts to keep appearances up to snuff on these limited release pieces?


Answered in the FAQs on our website.

http://www.janistrading.com/shipping-returns-warranty-pre-order-faqs/#SPARES

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

I read the question to be whether or not the MassDrop sale is coming from the same inventory as the JanisTrading stuff..

And I read the response to say 'yes' - x subs were made and now, x are left.



yankeexpress said:


> Is this taking into account the Massdrop sales as well?


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Wouldn't a faded blue bezel make it look even more....vintagy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hwa said:


> What faded bezels? They're blue PVD; that's just the color they come. Are you saying yours faded?


I'm talking about replacement parts for damage, like scratches and dents that accrue over time.



docvail said:


> Answered in the FAQs on our website.
> 
> Shipping, Returns, Warranty, Pre-Order Policies & FAQs
> 
> We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


Thanks! That answered my question for the most part - I was still curious if you will stock the replacement parts for x number of years, or order replacement parts to be built as needed for a certain period of time.



> "_Can I buy replacement parts for the watches you sell?_We do not sell replacement parts on demand, but will sell them to customers as needed, upon receiving photos of damaged parts in need of replacement."


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

If anyone is in the market for a nth vintage blue, I really recommend getting one. It is so freaking awesome. It is even better than you'd expect...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

DocJekl said:


> I'm talking about replacement parts for damage, like scratches and dents that accrue over time.


That's patina.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> If anyone is in the market for a nth vintage blue, I really recommend getting one. It is so freaking awesome. It is even better than you'd expect...


+1 it is an amazing watch!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DocJekl said:


> I was still curious if you will stock the replacement parts for x number of years, or order replacement parts to be built as needed for a certain period of time.


I will stock them until any/all of the following happen.

1. I die.

2. I go out of business.

3. I run out of them.

4. I get tired of looking at them, and since no one has asked me about them in more than a year, I decide to assemble them into watches, or start an underground economy using spare watch parts as currency.

5. The apocalypse.

6. The rapture.

7. My house burns down, or gets destroyed by a tornado.

8. Someone breaks in, and instead of taking the good stuff, they make off with the boxes of spare parts sitting on my office shelf.

I don't foresee needing to have special parts, made up special, by special request, for special people, under special circumstances, but I'm unaware of the WIS by-laws that say I've got an obligation to make sure every part of every watch I've ever sold can be replaced, by me, forever.

Seriously, why don't I just double my production numbers, and ask them to send me half the production as un-assembled parts, just in case?

I've got replacement parts available. If someone wants one, and they send me proof that the part they're replacing is damaged, plus money for the new part, and shipping - Boom - I send them a replacement. You'd be surprised how often people decide to live with the wabi once I tell them it's $25 for a bezel insert, plus shipping, or whatever.

Nothing lasts forever. Embrace the now. Don't worry so much about the someday.

The bezel inserts shouldn't fade, but if they do, they do. Colors sometimes fade.

I've had exactly one - ONE - customer contact me about a scratched bezel insert on either the Subs, or the Phantom (same bezel material and coating). That guy dropped his on a tile floor or something, and by his own admission, the mark on the bezel was barely visible, and he was being totally OCD about it.

One insert, with a mark that's barely visible, out of almost 1,000 watches out in the wild. And here I am with multiple pieces of each insert for each version.

I like those odds.

EDIT/PS - Seriously, this is a small business. Have reasonable expectations. But while you're at it, understand that even the "Big Boys" don't stock replacements for ever part, from every model, forever.

Try getting new parts from Rolex for something they made 20 years ago. My watchmaker - an authorized Rolex repair center with a Rolex parts account - is always b1tching about the parts he can't get for the watches people bring in.

I have spare parts, probably more than I'll ever need. I have them not because WIS need them - not in my experience, they don't, at least not too often - but because WIS need to feel good about me having them, apparently.

So, yeah, I got them.

And the boxes on my shelf don't have a "destroy by" date. They'll be there until I run out of parts, or Ragnarok, or whatever. Quit busting my chops about it.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Try sourcing parts for a Seiko that's out of production for more than a couple years. I'll wait...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

I feel good about Doc having the extra parts.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I feel good about doc being doc again. Missed that guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> I will stock them until any/all of the following happen.
> 
> 1. I die.
> 
> ...


Last Question - Biblical Apocalypse or Zombie Apocalypse? #6 doesn't automatically make #5 Biblical, although a biblical #5 does require #6

(methinks you read too much into my question - I don't expect a lifetime of support and parts, I just wanted to know what to expect)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DocJekl said:


> Last Question - Biblical Apocalypse or Zombie Apocalypse? #6 doesn't automatically make #5 Biblical, although a biblical #5 does require #6
> 
> (methinks you read too much into my question - I don't expect a lifetime of support and parts, I just wanted to know what to expect)


Methinks this is at least the third time you've asked me repeat questions in quick succession until I felt motivated to do a text-dump on you.

Look, a lot of the questions people ask me are either fairly pointless, or if there is a point, I've been asked those same questions repeatedly, often prompting me to add them to the product pages or FAQ's on my website.

If I've answered the question, then my answer is my answer. It's not subject to change just because you keep asking. If I wanted to expound on the answer, I would. When I don't, there's a reason. Very often the reason is I want to keep things a bit open-ended, or just plain common-sense.

Here's an example - "How long will you stock replacement parts?" Answer - until they're gone.

Asking me the same question repeatedly, but with more words, demanding more details, is only going to lead to me doing a text-dump on you, and probably make me think I don't want your business, because you're going to be that customer who has unreasonable expectations, including the expectation that I've got unlimited time to do an endless Q&A with each and every customer.

I don't, which is why I do text-dumps on people sometimes. When someone shows me they're not going to accept the short answer, or wants to make me their pen-pal, I see where things are going.

You don't like my direct, concise answer? You have to know more, no matter how long it takes? Fine - text dump. There's all the information I think you'd want, plus more, because I haven't got all day to play WIS badminton.

Keep the shuttlecock. It's yours.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

LOL!!


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Let me interrupt these word salads with some Nacken Vintage Blue pics...here on "ranger style" bunds...black and tan.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

buldogge said:


> Let me interrupt these word salads with some Nacken Vintage Blue pics...here on "ranger style" bunds...black and tan.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis
> 
> ...


I really like the style of the tan bund!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree...I originally (pre)bought the black bund for my incoming MWW 62mas. I figured I would try it out on the Nacken, since it is also 40mm and thin. I liked it so much that I decided to order a tan one for the NTH...just got it today, and I think it looks really good!



sgt.brimer said:


> I really like the style of the tan bund!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidozo (Sep 4, 2015)

I took long ago a watch Timefactors in England, in changing a lost strap a little small screw. I asked him to send a couple of parts, and they told me I had to buy another watch for them.
It seems normal? These micro brand sell and then downloading the client even before a screw. This is shameful.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

davidozo said:


> I took long ago a watch Timefactors in England, in changing a lost strap a little small screw. I asked him to send a couple of parts, and they told me I had to buy another watch for them.
> It seems normal? These micro brand sell and then downloading the client even before a screw. This is shameful.


Wrong thread?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

GlenRoiland said:


> Wrong thread?


English is not Davide's first language. To be fair, his English is better than my Italian.

I took his post to be relating a parallel - another company he dealt with advised him to buy a new watch when he asked for a replacement screw, lost as he was changing the strap - apropos to the recent discussion regarding post-sale support, particularly as the topic relates to replacement parts.

For whatever it's worth, and on that score, I've had requests for replacement screws for the Acionna's screw-tubes. Those little buggers are easy to lose, apparently.

We did include an extra pair of screw-tubes in the box with each watch, for that very reason, but I will also send additional sets to customers on request, since I have them, and assuming they don't mind paying for the parts and shipping.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

DocJekl said:


> Last Question - Biblical Apocalypse or Zombie Apocalypse? #6 doesn't automatically make #5 Biblical, although a biblical #5 does require #6
> 
> (methinks you read too much into my question - I don't expect a lifetime of support and parts, I just wanted to know what to expect)





docvail said:


> Methinks this is at least the third time you've asked me repeat questions in quick succession until I felt motivated to do a text-dump on you.
> 
> Look, a lot of the questions people ask me are either fairly pointless, or if there is a point, I've been asked those same questions repeatedly, often prompting me to add them to the product pages or FAQ's on my website.
> 
> ...


Wut?

Dude - you've read me completely wrong - *I was joking that time.* The only proper response to my last post should have been (A) "Biblical Apocalypse" or (B) "Zombie Apocalypse".

I was satisfied with the multipart answer and then making a joke about #5. I thought it was funny. Damm I need to work on this internet humor thing...

You didn't need to address the replacement parts issue anymore. You covered it. It was over. I Read your FAQ that you posted. As Bueller would say, "You're still here?"

*TO BE CLEAR - I DIDN'T ASK for more details about the parts, and if I looked that way then it was completely unintentional. *


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

for the love of all...please let it go man



DocJekl said:


> Wut?
> 
> Dude - you've read me completely wrong - *I was joking that time.* The only proper response to my last post should have been (A) "Biblical Apocalypse" or (B) "Zombie Apocalypse".
> 
> ...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

NVM, it's not worth it


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmmm...
How about a Scorpène pic to offset an incoming text dump (that I enjoy reading)!









Still love the Hirsch strap it is on for the cold winter over here!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

For the love of God, can we stop saying "methinks" or, indescribably worse, "me thinks"?

We know "youthinks," because you're effin sayin' it. Nails on the chalkboard. 

Okay. Now. I feel better. 

Anyone else want to get something off their chest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

hwa said:


> For the love of God, can we stop saying "methinks" or, indescribably worse, "me thinks"?
> 
> We know "youthinks," because you're effin sayin' it. Nails on the chalkboard.
> 
> ...


The confessions tread is this way: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/f71-true-confessions-2948170-100.html


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I wasn't confessing. I was excoriating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

hwa said:


> I wasn't confessing. I was excoriating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Today I learned a new word, thanks!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

hwa said:


> For the love of God, can we stop saying "methinks" or, indescribably worse, "me thinks"?
> 
> We know "youthinks," because you're effin sayin' it. Nails on the chalkboard.
> 
> ...


/passes hwa a Snickers bar

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^ I have a hard time envisioning Hwa as Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^ I have a hard time envisioning Hwa as Marilyn Monroe.


It's worth the effort, though.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I had to google "shuttlecock". Why in the world? "Shuttle-Cock"?! But thanks, learned something


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I had to google "shuttlecock". Why in the world? "Shuttle-Cock"?! But thanks, learned something


Was it just a naked picture of Buzz Aldrin?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Toothbras said:


> Was it just a naked picture of Buzz Aldrin?


No, I googled with an Apple iDevice...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok, I've bookmarked pg. 645 of this thread and I'll come back to it whenever I need a good belly laugh.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

You all haven't seen a pic of me; don't get nasty! I might be a 400-lb hacker with a face-full of snickers, or I might be tan, rested, and ready like Tricky Dick, Oxford comma at the ready, wearing a black suit, black paisley tie, looking sharp.

"methinks." If you're not Shakespeare or writing in verse, seriously, just leave it alone.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

DocJekl said:


> Wut?
> 
> Dude - you've read me completely wrong - *I was joking that time.* The only proper response to my last post should have been (A) "Biblical Apocalypse" or (B) "Zombie Apocalypse".





DocJekl said:


> NVM, it's not worth it


Yea besides your failure to note the most likely scenario (C) "Robot Apocalypse" makes me suspicious. I mean it's so obvious yet you can't see it...

Oh no...

J/c. What do you see the arrows pointing to?...









it's already too late isn't it?...

Anyway. Hey Doc about those gilt Amphion prototype photos?...


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

hwa said:


> "methinks." If you're not Shakespeare or writing in verse, seriously, just leave it alone.


hwa; Doth you protest too much?

Gawd, this is another blue beaver with $#!+ lume. Cocktails!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Pics of Subs 2.0 here - NTH and L&H by Janis Trading and Doc Vail - Page 93.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

azsuprasm said:


> hwa; Doth you protest too much?
> 
> Gawd, this is another blue beaver with $#!+ lume. Cocktails!


That semicolon; yikes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> That semicolon; yikes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Methinks: thou doth indeed protest muchest. Word! Power; of; the; werd.

Just playin. Without the g....or the o in word for that matter. And with four dots instead of three to signify a pause (because it's super long).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Methinks: thou doth indeed protest muchest. Word! Power; of; the; werd.
> 
> Just playin. Without the g....or the o in word for that matter. And with four dots instead of three to signify a pause (because it's super long).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always proper to end an ellipsis (three dots for the uneducated) with a period, provided the omitted content comes before the period. Only use three when omitting quoted material from middle of a sentence. You do it like this if you're interested in such things .... Further, if you quote a complete sentence, and then omit material before quoting more material, you would put a period and then an ellipsis, like so: Noun, verb. ... An ellipsis never serves as a period.

Tomorrow we can discuss semi-colons or, if you prefer, semicolons.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Either Hwa is an English teacher or has entirely way too much time on his hands.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> Always proper to end an ellipsis (three dots for the uneducated) with a period, provided the omitted content comes before the period. Only use three when omitting quoted material from middle of a sentence. You do it like this if you're interested in such things .... Further, if you quote a complete sentence, and then omit material before quoting more material, you would put a period and then an ellipsis, like so: Noun, verb. ... An ellipsis never serves as a period.
> 
> Tomorrow we can discuss semi-colons or, if you prefer, semicolons.


Perfect! So I used the ellipses incorrectly as planned. I was sweatin' dat!

It is always nice to know you can still jack-up English and nearly everyone doesn't notice .... Of those who do notice, only a small percentage cares.

I'm almost certain a debate about the proper use of pronouns or propositional phrases or something like that has completely derailed more than one thread in this forum in the past!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Either Hwa is an English teacher or has entirely way too much time on his hands.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Either Hwa is an English teacher or has entirely way too much time on his hands.


The Ontological Proof of HWA! Love it! But alas, as with its Cartesian cousin, faulty premise undermines the logic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Perfect! So I used the ellipses incorrectly as planned. I was sweatin' dat!
> 
> It is always nice to know you can still jack-up English and nearly everyone doesn't notice .... Of those who do notice, only a small percentage cares.
> 
> ...


"Propositional" phrase? Love it! Hey, baby, you ...?" There ya' go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Careful where you point that "propositional phrase."


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

hwa said:


> Always proper to end an ellipsis (three dots for the uneducated) with a period, provided the omitted content comes before the period. Only use three when omitting quoted material from middle of a sentence. You do it like this if you're interested in such things .... Further, if you quote a complete sentence, and then omit material before quoting more material, you would put a period and then an ellipsis, like so: Noun, verb. ... An ellipsis never serves as a period.
> 
> Tomorrow we can discuss semi-colons or, if you prefer, semicolons.


I suspect Vonnegut was right about them.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

He was right about a lot of things...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Either Hwa is an English teacher or has entirely way too much time on his hands.


He's an attorney, 'nuff said.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> He's an attorney, 'nuff said.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Oh, c'mon, Bill. Don't spoil the mystery! I'm no paid hack!


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Oh, c'mon, Bill. Don't spoil the mystery! I'm no paid hack!


Lol, my bad.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

cowboys5sb1997 said:


> He's an attorney, 'nuff said.


... who apparently works pro bono:



hwa said:


> Oh, c'mon, Bill. Don't spoil the mystery! I'm no paid hack!


----------



## 40mm (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey Doc, do you think we'll ever see ceramic bezels on the Nacken line ? They are so durable and I love the shine compared to steel


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

40mm said:


> Hey Doc, do you think we'll ever see ceramic bezels on the Nacken line ? They are so durable and I love the shine compared to steel


What?! That would just be the opposite of why these watches are so great, man!


----------



## 40mm (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm just asking ! 
The design and the material used are two different things don't you think ?
For example the NTH tropic line isn't really using a real EPSA supercompressor case... Yet it's a beautiful line!


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

40mm said:


> Hey Doc, do you think we'll ever see ceramic bezels on the Nacken line ? They are so durable and I love the shine compared to steel


If they were using ceramic bezels, I wouldn't have bought one. Shiny ceramic bezels are getting very boring. The steel bezel on the Subs is scratch resistant, but also extremely attractive and has a lot of visual interest unlike ceramic, which looks flat and boring. So I hope the answer is never because that would cheapen the look. Do your ceramic bezels look like this?


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

Oh and before the "ceramic upgrade" gang starts with the whole scratch resistance level. I've had my Nacken with a steel bezel for 3-4 months. I assembled most of the furniture for my new house wearing it, and I did some work on my car. No scratches whatsoever. None. And I didn't baby it in any way. But unlike ceramic, it catches the light in many exciting ways and doesn't look like a piece of colorful glass. Oh yeah, and when I drop my watch, it won't shatter. So I hope the Subs won't get a downgrade to ceramic.


----------



## 40mm (Jan 15, 2017)

That's quite a stunning timepiece, I can't argue with you here  
I actually plan to have one soon on its way... love the vintage blue



Iliyan said:


> If they were using ceramic bezels, I wouldn't have bought one. Shiny ceramic bezels are getting very boring. The steel bezel on the Subs is scratch resistant, but also extremely attractive and has a lot of visual interest unlike ceramic, which looks flat and boring. So I hope the answer is never because that would cheapen the look. Do your ceramic bezels look like this?


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

40mm said:


> That's quite a stunning timepiece, I can't argue with you here
> I actually plan to have one soon on its way... love the vintage blue


I cannot recommend it enough. The bezel is stunning, the dial texture is very subdued, the hands are perfect, the thickness is ideal. I wear it around the house and then can dress it up for work. It's now a definite favorite, only rivaled in my collection by the Damasko DA36 at 2-3 times the price. To be honest, I didn't expect to like it at all, I generally don't like snowflake hands, have never been a fan of any subs (Rolex or Tudor) and thought the dial texture might be over the top. I saw the prototype and all of that was out the window, I ordered mine at full price (with some coupons).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Shiny ceramic?

Probably never, because, shiny.

On the Subs? Probably never, because, designed for the steel bezel insert.

Both materials present design challenges due to the limited number of color choices available, for whatever it's worth.

I might do something with ceramic in the future, but I'd probably make it matte, not shiny, and I'd have to consider the durability and ease of replacement when doing the design.

I'll give the nod to ceramic for scratch resistance, but at the higher risk of shattering, and needing an expensive replacement. 

So far, the steel bezels in the NTH Subs (and the Phantoms) seem to be holding up pretty well for people.


----------



## 40mm (Jan 15, 2017)

That's interesting, thanks Doc !

Do you have a material / feature that you absolutely want to try in the future? You might not want to reveal it yet 
And would there be something you would love to do, but that is very hard to implement / design / expensive ?



docvail said:


> Shiny ceramic?
> 
> Probably never, because, shiny.
> 
> ...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

40mm said:


> That's interesting, thanks Doc !
> 
> Do you have a material / feature that you absolutely want to try in the future? You might not want to reveal it yet
> And would there be something you would love to do, but that is very hard to implement / design / expensive ?


There are two alternative metals which interest me a lot.

One is currently in use, but only by one brand that I know of. Unfortunately, getting the full benefit of the metal's properties requires two additional processes after molding or machining, and so far, my vendors say those processes aren't available from their suppliers.

The other is not currently in use, as far as I know, so I'd be the first to use it. I don't think it requires any special treatment or processes, however, I'm not sure if it can be worked as easily as the more commonly used 316L stainless steel we've been using, and so far, my vendors say their suppliers haven't been able to source it.

Those are the top two on my list. There are one or two other alternative materials that interest me, somewhat.

One of the "problems" is they cost more, and so there's a smaller number of people who'd be willing to spend the necessary amount to buy the watch, if I used those materials for a major component, like the case.

There's really no "perfect" material, if "perfect" means it has no downsides. No matter what material you look at, there's a compromise or trade-off. Either it's more expensive, more brittle, less flexible, etc, etc, etc.

I try to avoid arguing about my choice in bezel insert materials, mostly because the people who argue with me are often out of their minds, but here's a quick rundown of the materials I've considered, and why I have or have not used them:

*Aluminum* - most commonly used material, in both affordable and luxury watches.

Pros - It's flexible, inexpensive enough, and can be made in any color you can imagine.

Cons - It's not an ideal material if you want to lume the markers, and the colors come from anodizing, which can be scratched fairly easily, exposing the bare metal underneath. People were able to live with scratched bezels for the first few thousand years of human history, but recently WIS discovered social media, started posting wrist-shots, and scratched bezels are like saying "I'm both stupid and poor", or something.

*Acrylic* - I don't see anyone making watches with acrylic bezels anymore, but back in the day, they were common.

Pros - sort of like sapphire, in that you can add lume to the underside, I think, and I think you can get any color.

Cons - acrylic is a form of plastic, so it's soft. You see a lot of old acrylic bezels that look chipped and cloudy.

*Sapphire & Ceramic* - the new hot girls at the prom, since people decided Aluminum was the devil.

Pros - both are virtually un-scratchable. Yay! No more scratched bezels.

Cons (both) - both are virtually un-scratchable because the materials are so hard, but hardness in materials is the same as brittleness, which means they can be chipped/broken/shattered.

Cons (Sapphire) - Sapphire bezels are typically lumed on the under-sides, which sometimes gives them an odd appearance (odd to me, at least), and once installed, it's almost impossible to replace them. Also, while not very common, the inserts can sometimes "delaminate" if solvent, or even salt-water gets under them.

Cons (Ceramic) - Ceramic is only available in a small number of colors, and is either shiny (eeww) or matte (meh).

*Steel* - in my view, this is an ideal - though still not perfect - material for the application.

Pros - short of dousing it with liquid nitrogen and smashing it with a hammer, it's un-breakable. It's also not very expensive relative to the other materials. It's not overly difficult to lume. And when done right, it's handsome. Replacing a steel bezel is no more difficult or complicated than replacing an aluminum bezel (to be fair, I think the same can be said for ceramic).

Cons - it's not as scratch-resistant as sapphire or ceramic. Color choices are also limited. But, those colors are applied via PVD, which increases its scratch resistance. But then again, the PVD only comes in three finishes, each with its own compromises - glossy (eeww), blasted (awesome, but easy to ruin), or brushed (not as shiny as glossy, not as smooth and non-reflective as blasted), which the finish the Subs have, because I think it's the best balance of appearance and long-term durability.

*Other *- I've looked at other materials for bezel inserts. My thoughts range from "meh" to "maybe". That's all I'll say about them, and I'll be happy if no one wants to ask me, "Hey Doc, have you considered ______?" The answer is "Yes", combined with either "meh" or "maybe", but I'd rather not get into it.


----------



## 40mm (Jan 15, 2017)

I didn't expect such a well informed and complete answer...
And that's why Doc is the best  Thanks so much - looking forward to my Nacken in brushed steel then !



docvail said:


> There are two alternative metals which interest me a lot.
> 
> One is currently in use, but only by one brand that I know of. Unfortunately, getting the full benefit of the metal's properties requires two additional processes after molding or machining, and so far, my vendors say those processes aren't available from their suppliers.
> 
> ...


----------



## cowboys5sb1997 (Jul 16, 2014)

40mm said:


> I didn't expect such a well informed and complete answer...
> And that's why Doc is the best  Thanks so much - looking forward to my Nacken in brushed steel then !


Doc likes words. Most of his answers are well informed and complete.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Alrighty Chris. You finally caught me. I just ordered a Scorpene. Please don't tell my wife or I'm a dead man.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Amphion Modern checking in...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Amphion Modern checking in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo composision/quality. I love mine on an aged brown leather NATO from eastern Europe that I bought on Etsy, here in a stupid iPhone photo...


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Long time absent from the forum but very happy still with my Nacken. On holiday in Mexico and this is the only watch I brought, complete with 4 strap changes of course. Very versatile. Having it on a cheap rubber strap makes me want to get an official one now!


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

I wanted to say that I feel very lucky within the community of Janis Trading watch lovers. HWA has given me the chance to own a Nacken Vintage Blue (I'm not going to discuss the details of the matter, that's between the two of us) but I feel fortunate that I'll be able to own this watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

sgt.brimer said:


> I wanted to say that I feel very lucky within the community of Janis Trading watch lovers. HWA has given me the chance to own a Nacken Vintage Blue (I'm not going to discuss the details of the matter, that's between the two of us) but I feel fortunate that I'll be able to own this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks to hwa I was able to get the first black Commander 300 after I missed out on the pre-order, and while I now prefer my Naken vintage blue to the Commander 300, the 300 has a special place in my heart as it's paired with the blue one that I bought for my younger brother so that we can think of each other when we wear ours.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

Ill get in in on the love fest. Thanks to HWA, I was able to get............................................................................................................................................
NOTHING. Thanks HWA. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

GlenRoiland said:


> Ill in in on the love fest. Thanks to HWA, I was able to get............................................................................................................................................
> NOTHING. Thanks HWA. Thanks for nothing.


I know. You think he'd help out his friends, right? Bupkis here, too

lol


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I got something right here for the both of you. One each! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

hwa said:


> I got something right here for the both of you. One each!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you have TWO teeth?


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh yeah, BTW, the Nacken is my first watch purchase of 2017!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> I got something right here for the both of you. One each!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they blue? And if so, what color blue?


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

sgt.brimer said:


> Oh yeah, BTW, the Nacken is my first watch purchase of 2017!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pretty good to wait for 5 weeks until buying something.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

skipwilliams said:


> That's pretty good to wait for 5 weeks until buying something.
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well I'm on a roll when it comes to Docs watches, my last purchase of 2016 was the Orthos Commander LE, so I guess it makes sense that the first of 2017 will also be one of his watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> Are they blue? And if so, what color blue?


Very subtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 40mm (Jan 15, 2017)

Doc, I have a question,
Will you change some aspects or features on the upcoming batch of the Santa Cruz or any other model you re-stock this year ?
Was there something you wanted to change ?

I'm simply curious  
Thanks


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Nacken on a crown and buckle "rallye". Awesome combination for non-summer.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Santa Cruz on mesh from Amazon


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Just happened to be at the right time...snap!
Happy Thursday!








Cheers everyone.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Nacken on a crown and buckle "rallye". Awesome combination for non-summer.


Very nice.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

This is probably my favorite picture I have taken this year so far.
Only issue is I forgot to check the bezel to make sure it was not misaligned.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

WastedYears said:


> Bad lighting, but you get the idea.
> 
> View attachment 10516578


I should have picked one of these up. gorgeous watch.


----------



## canuck1977 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dive watch actually getting wet. Just snorkelling but I figure this makes it more than just a desk diver...


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I have been out for a wee while. Wondering if I have missed the pre-order for the new round of subs (in particular the Nacken Modern Blue). I have looked in both threads but have not been able to find it.

Can anyone help me out with that?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

bobski said:


> Hey guys, I have been out for a wee while. Wondering if I have missed the pre-order for the new round of subs (in particular the Nacken Modern Blue). I have looked in both threads but have not been able to find it.
> 
> Can anyone help me out with that?


No preorders yet. Best bet is to go to janistrading.com and sign up for the newsletter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> No preorders yet. Best bet is to go to janistrading.com and sign up for the newsletter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I have already registered for them.

Is anyone in the know with a rough idea of when it may be? Couple of months, end of year?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

bobski said:


> Thanks. I have already registered for them.
> 
> Is anyone in the know with a rough idea of when it may be? Couple of months, end of year?


I wish! All I know is what docvail has posted to the other thread. He's always good about pushing updates via email blasts. Just keep an eye out for those. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> I wish! All I know is what docvail has posted to the other thread. He's always good about pushing updates via email blasts. Just keep an eye out for those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny you say that, I just went to the other thread and read his post!

God those Nackens look good!


----------



## Proco2020 (Feb 26, 2014)

Has the Barracuda prototype touched down yet? Looking forward to photos of this rather than the render.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't believe that I'm the first to post about Doc's new emails about the Tropics being on track for late April delivery and the preorders and the real world pics for the new NTH subs coming soon!

I am eagerly looking forward to the new iterations of the NTH subs!


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

That blue Nacken is destined for my wrist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

You know what? How about some pictures of the new subs to whet our appetites? At this point, I can't quite remember or visualize what was being offered and don't want to wait for Doc to put up the pictures on his website.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Tanjecterly said:


> You know what? How about some pictures of the new subs to whet our appetites? At this point, I can't quite remember or visualize what was being offered and don't want to wait for Doc to put up the pictures on his website.


Renders - NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 637

That's all we're getting for a while. Surely it's enough to help remember or visualize what's being offered, right?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

CMFord said:


> Renders - NTH: A New Line of Sub Homages from Janis Trading and Docvail - Page 637
> 
> That's all we're getting for a while. Surely it's enough to help remember or visualize what's being offered, right?


That helps! Thanks, CMFord!


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

Ruggs said:


> That blue Nacken is destined for my wrist.


Same here I haven't been so impatient for a watch in a long while.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I ...... like the Modern Nacken blue. Will be interested to see real world pictures. 

Sometimes I think Doc thinks he's feeding chum to the sharks because all his posts with impending pictures seems to create a swarming frenzy similar to that.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Well, if you're looking for real life picts of the Näcken Modern Blue, these already exist:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-l-h-janis-trading-doc-vail-3556858-93.html


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Heads-up people.

We just assembled a handful of formerly sold-out NTH Subs.

I've got two Näcken Modern no-dates, one Santa Cruz with date, and one Näcken Vintage Black, no-date.

Get 'em while they're hot.

If you miss out, we'll be including the Santa Cruz and the Näcken Vintage Black in the next round of pre-orders, likely to start within the next 30-60 days.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Heads-up people.
> 
> We just assembled a handful of formerly sold-out NTH Subs.
> 
> ...


And these really are HOT!

My Naken Vintage Blue is running like a good quartz watch between my wrist and winder, at only -0.2 sec/day average over the past 5.5 months when it arrived. It's lost less than 30 seconds in almost 6 months! And it's just as solid and attractive as my Tudor Black Bay Red, but more accurate (Tudor ran +4.5 sec/day over the same period).


----------



## 40mm (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm in love !


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

It's been a Scorpene week









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Trying something different - Amphion Modern on a jubilee from Amazon.










Me likey!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

rpm1974 said:


> Trying something different - Amphion Modern on a jubilee from Amazon.
> 
> Me likey!


Me likey too! The endlinks look like they fit really well. Did you have to do much to make them fit?

How does the clasp look?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Slant said:


> Me likey too! The endlinks look like they fit really well. Did you have to do much to make them fit?
> 
> How does the clasp look?


I was surprised at the fit of the enlinks, to be honest. I bought the bracelet for a whopping $7 on Amazon (look up YGDZ if you're interested) as part of a DateJust/Oyster homage build. All I had to do to fit it to the Nth was to grab a pair of springbars that were thinner than what Doc uses. It required just a bit of coaxing from my strap tool to get the springbars into place and it fits nice and tight.

The clasp... is definitely a $7 clasp.  I'm actually looking for a decent 16mm locking clasp to swap it. This one seems to stay put well enough, but I like the insurance of a lock.

Edit: more pics!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Posted by Doc in the L&H/Nth thread:



docvail said:


> Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

rpm1974 said:


> I was surprised at the fit of the enlinks, to be honest. I bought the bracelet for a whopping $7 on Amazon (look up YGDZ if you're interested) as part of a DateJust/Oyster homage build. All I had to do to fit it to the Nth was to grab a pair of springbars that were thinner than what Doc uses. It required just a bit of coaxing from my strap tool to get the springbars into place and it fits nice and tight.
> 
> The clasp... is definitely a $7 clasp.  I'm actually looking for a decent 16mm locking clasp to swap it. This one seems to stay put well enough, but I like the insurance of a lock.
> 
> Edit: more pics!


Looks fantastic!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

More pics of the Amphion on a Jubilee. It's a shame Doc has an MOQ with his bracelet vendor. I bet he could sell more than a handful of these for the subs.

















Now I just hope he doesn't take this as a suggestion. I'd rather not get a nasty-gram... well, another nasty-gram.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Now I just hope he doesn't take this as a suggestion. I'd rather not get a nasty-gram... well, another nasty-gram.


Nasty-grams are how Doc shows his love to us!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah. He's not the type to say it with flowers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been far too long since someone has posted here!!!

Lume Shot!


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

If I can size it right, a jubilee might look good on my Orthos Commander blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

kendalw3 said:


> It's been far too long since someone has posted here!!!
> 
> Lume Shot!
> 
> View attachment 11511626




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This came knocking on my door... One of the travelling Protos. 
Yes, it is as good as you think they are.

Props to Doc and his factory for a solid execution.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> This came knocking on my door...


Come to Papa! ;-)


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> This came knocking on my door... One of the travelling Protos.
> Yes, it is as good as you think they are.


If a proto Azores drops in your lap, I'd love some comparison thoughts please... it was a tough choice, but it had to be only one.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Strated with the tropic rubber strap, but wanted to try on a leather nato that almost match the awesome dial...









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Marcos, once again you have taken a watch that had not piqued my interest and made it look irresistible!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Marcos, once again you have taken a watch that had not piqued my interest and made it look irresistible!


You'll still flip it in a day or three.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> You'll still flip it in a day or three.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


'

THAT made me lol.....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Marcos, once again you have taken a watch that had not piqued my interest and made it look irresistible!


Here you go, another shot. Now go buy it, I'll be setting the stopwatch to keep track of how long it takes you to flip it.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

EL_GEEk said:


> Here you go, another shot. Now go buy it, I'll be setting the stopwatch to keep track of how long it takes you to flip it.


Ha, I appreciate the effort, but I'm very content with my little collection. Lovely picture, though!


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

NTH Oberon 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Having seen the new NTH subs in person at the recent get-together, I have to say the winner of this very impressive lineup is the Santa Fe. That textured lume dial is stunning.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Agent Sands said:


> Having seen the new NTH subs in person at the recent get-together, I have to say the winner of this very impressive lineup is the Santa Fe. That textured lume dial is stunning.


That was my conclusion too, although blue modern isn't wrong.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Agent Sands said:


> Having seen the new NTH subs in person at the recent get-together, I have to say the winner of this very impressive lineup is the Santa Fe. That textured lume dial is stunning.


I love everything about the Santa Fe except the Mercedes hands. I just can't do it.

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

skipwilliams said:


> I love everything about the Santa Fe except the Mercedes hands. I just can't do it.
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The original Heuer had the same hands.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

skipwilliams said:


> I love everything about the Santa Fe except the Mercedes hands. I just can't do it.
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well...it wouldn't be the first NTH to get modded. Jelliotz's "zerograph" homage in the NTH sub case is quite sharp.

I bet a pair of black sword hands with matched lume would look pretty awesome in there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trango (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm in on a preorder for a vintage black no date, but has doc ever sold bezel inserts separately? Would love to pick up a blue and black to go along with my new diver


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Because this thread doesn't have enough pictures of the näcken vintage blue 

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Trango said:


> I'm in on a preorder for a vintage black no date, but has doc ever sold bezel inserts separately? Would love to pick up a blue and black to go along with my new diver


No. He's been asked. The bezel assembly is such tight tolerances that it eats itself if you try and disassemble it. Love what you have.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

skipwilliams said:


> I love everything about the Santa Fe except the Mercedes hands. I just can't do it.
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Modded NTH. New hands and face. Just saying...









This one was actually a prototype auctioned off by Doc for a charity. But jelliotz did the mods on this one (and about 6 others). So, it can be done. In fact, because I'm a date window fan, I have another dial for it in the mail.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Trying on my friend's watch:



Awesome value for the money in my opinion!


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

And now for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

skipwilliams said:


> I love everything about the Santa Fe except the Mercedes hands. I just can't do it.
> 
> Skip
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's the watch that turned me round about mercedes hands. Hated them. I like them the chosen variation for the Santa Fe however. I've come round to them so much I've got a Santa Fe ordered.


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

dmjonez said:


> Modded NTH. New hands and face. Just saying...
> 
> View attachment 11767754
> 
> ...


You are a very bad man...evil in fact.



Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Santa Fe incoming! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Trying on my friend's watch:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome value for the money in my opinion!


So that's what it looks like on the bracelet. I took mine off the day I got it. I've been wearing it on a RAF strap. It's so comfortable that I doubt it will go back on the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm getting jealous of all the Azores and Antilles arriving at prople's doors. My Vanilla Azores is posted, but I won't get my hands on it until the end of July. I'll just have to live vicariously through your posts... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

For the lumes...

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Frankensub. Finally on the wrist, and really liking the individuality...

View attachment 11868722


----------



## Trango (Mar 1, 2014)

Is that the 'vintage black' bezel?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Trango said:


> Is that the 'vintage black' bezel?


If you're asking about my "frankensub", I think it's a one-off grey bezel that didn't make it into a production model.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

guys , how does the sand paper dial feel and look in real life? what i see on photos looks different and people say that photos do not do justice to it. 
does it look like a quality texture and solid or more kind of plastic piece with effect ? looking forward to your help, can't decide which one to preorder and please sorry for my bad wording


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

s.z said:


> guys , how does the sand paper dial feel and look in real life? what i see on photos looks different and people say that photos do not do justice to it.
> does it look like a quality texture and solid or more kind of plastic piece with effect ? looking forward to your help, can't decide which one to preorder and please sorry for my bad wording


The texture looks really nice in person, it's certainly high quality, and not cheap looking at all.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

s.z said:


> guys , how does the sand paper dial feel and look in real life? what i see on photos looks different and people say that photos do not do justice to it.
> does it look like a quality texture and solid or more kind of plastic piece with effect ? looking forward to your help, can't decide which one to preorder and please sorry for my bad wording


I had the prototype for a week or so and was pleasantly surprised at how good it looks in hand. Photos tend to add a bit of shine that makes it pop more - in hand, I felt it was a bit more subtle. It is very well executed.

Hope that helps a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azsuprasm (Nov 25, 2011)

i love it when I write the perfect post only to realize that it's the wrong thread. That has never happened to anyone on WUS, right?


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

yeah this surely helps ! just the way i supposed it is , thanks a lot.
in the time of high web integrity the main part is still real people |>


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

And that profile...


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

thanks for help guys , i have come no further than ...
does anyone have the photo or at least have seen the nacken vintage Date version? could not find any, i am pretty sure in advance which i choose and which looks cleaner, but this thread deserves one single photo )


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Does anyone have the Nacken Vintage Black Date photos ? 
thanks in advance


----------



## dakuru (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey there, do you know if it's possible to put on an aftermarket Rolex/Tudor sub on them?

I really like the Nackem Vintage but I find the bezel insert kinda off.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Got my Amphion in the mail yesterday. I'm quite impressed |>|>


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

I noticed today that the lume on my Naken vintage blue needs much less light exposure to glow like a torch than my Amphion. 

I had them in my watch drawer and pulled out the drawer to check the timekeeping on one of my high accuracy quartz watches using an app (Omega X-33 at +5 sec/year). To see the time clearly I used a flashlight, and the light spilled over onto my Naken and Seamaster Pro Bond Quartz which both lit up like they were electrified. 

So I turned the light onto my Amphion as well, but the lume was much dimmer and slightly dimmer than my Omega X-33. The lume still beats a ton of other watches, but it was surprising to see the difference. Once I hit the Amphion with a UV flashlight it also glows very brightly, so I'm sure with the sunlight it would do the same. It was very cloudy and overcast today, so I didn't test that.

It's funny but I like my Naken vintage blue almost as much as my Tudor Black Bay Red, and it has similar accuracy.


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Amphion Vintage Blue staying with me for a couple of weeks









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Amphion Vintage Blue lume shot









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Wearing my Scorpène on a shark mesh today.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Loving the paper-like texture on the all-lume dial of the Santa Fe.










And it sure is fun walking into the house and seeing this in the hallway.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

New to me Phantom. Disappointed that the leather doesn't fit, but liking the included NATO, and my zulu straps. Have a leather on order that should fit it. 
So, the my Janis family includes my Spectre Fireball, Phantom khaki full lume, and NTH Azores Vanilla. 
Love these watches.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaDoom (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*

any of you has issue with NTH watches? mine is running several minutes off each day...


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



OmegaDoom said:


> any of you has issue with NTH watches? mine is running several minutes off each day...


I had an issue with my Vanilla Azores the first day I used it. I filled out the contact form at JanisTrading.com to explain the issue and received a real quick response to give it a bit more time to see if it would happen again. Within a few days, I had the same problem again so I let them know. Within probably an hour, I had a postage paid mailing label to ship the watch back to them. They had the movement adjusted and shipped it back to me quickly and I've not had a problem since.

So I did have an issue, yes, but the communication was top notch and they took really great care of me. Generally seems that DocVail provides amazing service as long as there's a valid issue and the owner is approaching things rationally.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

See your other thread. Running fast suddenly is often due to the movement becoming magnetized. An easy and cheap fix not covered by warrantee, and if a watchmaker demags it and it's still fast, then doc would get involved.....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

OmegaDoom said:


> any of you has issue with NTH watches? mine is running several minutes off each day...


See your other thread. Running fast suddenly is often due to the movement becoming magnetized. An easy and cheap fix not covered by warrantee, and if a watchmaker demags it and it's still fast, then doc would get involved.....


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

OmegaDoom said:


> any of you has issue with NTH watches? mine is running several minutes off each day...


I have the Santa Cruz, Nacken black, Antilles, and Barracuda and can report that they are all running well within spec. If one starts to run fast, I'll have it demagnatized, and if it still runs fast I'd have it checked out...


----------



## CDawson (Mar 8, 2012)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



OmegaDoom said:


> any of you has issue with NTH watches? mine is running several minutes off each day...


If it happened all of a sudden then it could be magnetized.


----------



## applejosh (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: Docvail & Janis Trading's New Sub Homage Tease/Reveal Thread*



OmegaDoom said:


> any of you has issue with NTH watches? mine is running several minutes off each day...


My NTH watches all run well within spec. No issues.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

@omegadoom: If everyone tells you that your watch is magnetized, then go to any decent jeweler and ask them to demagnetize it. It literally takes about a second. Doc already told you that if demagging doesn't solve the problem, he'll sort it out for you. If you want the court of public opinion to assist you, you've already got the verdict. Re-asking the same question in multiple threads and ignoring the obvious answer just makes you look like an uninformed jerk. I know a bunch of the guys who've already told you this, and I can tell you that their watch-owning experience provides ample basis for you to trust them on this. Doc didn't cause your problem, but he told you how to solve it, and offered to fix it otherwise. What else do you want or need here?


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Love the lume on my vanila Azores. Never an issue with it, nor its L&H brethren.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

@omegadoom - Just to be clear, I own the NTH Nacken Vintage Black, Vintage Blue, Santa Cruz, Santa Fe, Vanilla Azores, Champagne Antilles (although that one's only just now on its way to me), and the Orthos 1, Riccardo Blue and Riccardo Black from Lew & Huey. I've owned and sold the Commander 300, also from Lew & Huey. 

Had the one issue with the Azores as I described above. So I'd have no concerns about getting your watch taken care of.


----------



## sevens (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone knows where to buy the Amphion or Nacken ?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The Subs rock:


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Turquoise devil ray........... any chance of pics w/ the sun catching the dial?


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

The biggest mistake Doc made in my eyes was making the Naken vintage blue so perfect that I have little desire to buy any of the other watches he's offering right now.


----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Turquoise devil ray........... any chance of pics w/ the sun catching the dial?


probably not the best thread for the question but... the protos went back to his factory for a bracelet redo. Luckily this pic should suit your needs

__
http://instagr.am/p/BZZJVcCFyix/


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm definitely thinking about the NTH subs too much. Just opened a glass of honey and saw the Santa Cruz.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Amphion lume shot:


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## ryan92084 (Jul 16, 2014)

sevens said:


> Anyone knows where to buy the Amphion or Nacken ?


heads up https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/nth-l-h-janis-trading-doc-vail-3556858-437.html#post44384561


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's mine









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A better picture in better lighting...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Vintage Blue Näcken on a shiznit n80









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Orthos on vanilla scented orange rubber

Even still smells good after all this time!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## giandrius (Feb 7, 2018)

Is there a reliable NTH dealer that's European based, in order to avoid customs process and fees?


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

giandrius said:


> Is there a reliable NTH dealer that's European based, in order to avoid customs process and fees?


No way to get past that. You'll have to pay either way. You can count on your luck, though, by ordering directly from doc

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## K-Kirk (May 29, 2017)

I wonder if Doc will ever start making the Scorpène again...I really want that watch!!!


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

K-Kirk said:


> I wonder if Doc will ever start making the Scorpène again...I really want that watch!!!


This slight variation on the theme will be along sometime soon...........









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

K-Kirk said:


> I wonder if Doc will ever start making the Scorpène again...I really want that watch!!!


Why don't you ask him?


----------



## K-Kirk (May 29, 2017)

I guess I don't know how to reach out to him...I know people have said he is on the forum but I personally don't know who he is.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

K-Kirk said:


> I guess I don't know how to reach out to him...I know people have said he is on the forum but I personally don't know who he is.


I wouldn't necessarily reach out to him directly. He is a busy man with a business to run to feed his family. IMO he makes himself Too available. He does frequent the threads here, and will often chime in, however skimming through the nth threads will often reveal your answer. Additionally, others will usually answer. Finally, his website has many answers if You peruse it.


----------



## GlenRoiland (Jul 4, 2012)

K-Kirk said:


> I guess I don't know how to reach out to him...I know people have said he is on the forum but I personally don't know who he is.


I wouldn't necessarily reach out to him directly. He is a busy man with a business to run to feed his family. IMO he makes himself Too available. He does frequent the threads here, and will often chime in, however skimming through the nth threads will often reveal your answer. Additionally, others will usually answer. Finally, his website has many answers if You peruse it.

I guess the interwebs thought this important enough to post twice. Thank you literary devices.....


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Root beer burst'n today.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

K-Kirk said:


> I guess I don't know how to reach out to him...I know people have said he is on the forum but I personally don't know who he is.


The order page says maybe, but who knows with all the new subs coming. I'd recommend following the main NTH / Janis thread if you really want to hear about things early.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyone found a solid jubilee that works well?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

krampus said:


> Anyone found a solid jubilee that works well?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/pretty-righteous-watches-some-dude-philly-nod-homie-5118943.html


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

And the lost shall be found.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ghosting this Tuesday








Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Been watching from a distance re:NTH watches for a long time. Keep coming back to the no-date Santa Cruz. The dial is what gets me every time. 

I've chosen to not get homage watches - and this one doesn't seem to be a true homage to any particular model I know of. 

Worth it?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Been watching from a distance re:NTH watches for a long time. Keep coming back to the no-date Santa Fe. The dial is what gets me every time.
> 
> I've chosen to not get homage watches - and this one doesn't seem to be a true homage to any particular model I know of.
> 
> Worth it?


NTH subs in general are Definitely worth it, I own several. As for the Santa Fe, I initially panned it until I saw this modified one for sale and jumped on it.


----------



## Andrjes (Dec 29, 2012)

have there been any sightings of the bear?


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

New development to me. A double post with no 10 second warning.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

Andrjes said:


> have there been any sightings of the bear?


He's here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/all-new-most-current-official-nth-thread-5156415.html


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Doc, can you install a Santa Cruz bezel insert onto a blue Barracuda? I prefer markers up to 15 on the insert.


----------

